# CONNECTIONS 4 #151



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-423.html


----------



## nitz8catz

OK, finally set up new thread.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon â¤ï¸





MissPam said:


> A very Happy Anniversary to the two of you! xxxooo


Adding my Happy Anniversary too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Angela spending some quality time with Dad.


That's a sweet picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Just listening to Good Morning music, smooth guitar and sipping on coffee. Not sure what I'm doing today but if I make an effort I could find 100's of things to do. It's warming up, a nice 73F today. Angela is here staying an extended visit with no deadline, quite enjoying her company.


It's nice that you can spend some time with Angela.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> With all these sheep being shorn I thought I'd join in.


Nice hairdo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been doing a little bit of potting today. I've potted 20 petunias in 2 pots and they have two chances
> They either take or they don't. So it's up to them. My geranium leaves are looking very healthy. Lord did my back hurt while I was planting. I only did 20 mins but that was more than enough to. I just can't seem to hack things lately.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are home from your holiday nicely safe and sound and that you had a great time. Hoping you feel better for it
> 
> Margaret is home and came up for a cup of tea today. It was nice to see her. That, believe it or not, seems to be all my news today. Hope you are all having a good weekend. Luv yawl


Those petunias must look lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-423.html


Thank you, Mav!!! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> That's a sweet picture.


I love it! Give her our love ????

Thanks Mav❣

Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????

And then Jen sent me this...


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Adding my Happy Anniversary too.


Happy anniversary


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


Cute


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Nice hairdo


Nice and light for the warm weather


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Nice hairdo


That is lovely and I probably should get mine cut too since keep sitting on it!!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


Awww I can't believe you went and saw endgame I am so on the fence about this one I want to see it but I also kinda don't so I will probably wait and watch it at home!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Awww I can't believe you went and saw endgame I am so on the fence about this one I want to see it but I also kinda don't so I will probably wait and watch it at home!!


Trust me go see it, but be ready to cry through the whole movie. ... Like right from the start! ????????????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Happy anniversary


Thanks ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Adding my Happy Anniversary too.


Thank you Mav, 28 yrs. Has gone by in a blink...


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


Happy anniversary and what a cute photo.x


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


Marcelina just keeps getting cuter and cuter... adorable. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Nice and light for the warm weather


Did you have a good holiday? X


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Mav for the new thread. X


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Did you have a good holiday? X


Really good thanks,we were all so in need of it.


----------



## lifeline

We went to st David's for a week. The weather was great, we walked coastal paths and visited two wool mills and a gold mine. Oh and I swam in the sea on two occasions


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-423.html


Sorry, I already posted some messages on the old site this morning!! https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-421.html#14027502 If anyone needs to go back and read anything! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


And you cried again? xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We went to st David's for a week. The weather was great, we walked coastal paths and visited two wool mills and a gold mine. Oh and I swam in the sea on two occasions


Great photos, St. David's is a lovely place, so pretty around there. Have you changed you car I was sure you had a dark coloured one? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Great photos, St. David's is a lovely place, so pretty around there. Have you changed you car I was sure you had a dark coloured one? xx


Its MMs car. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I already posted some messages on the old site this morning!! https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-421.html#14027502 If anyone needs to go back and read anything! xxxx


Go on get your units painted it will make a world of difference. Glad you like my colour scheme, I think the cranberry cooker will 'pop' and just give it a bit of colour. Not sure what to do about which tiles to have on the wall. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Its MMs car. x


Ah, never thought about that, actually forgot she had one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather grey Surrey, although the sun is trying to come through. I am going to have a lazy day spinning after all my fleece washing yesterday.

Happy Sunday everyone. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Had rain in the night but am hoping it will clear up again as it has done the last few days. Have taken a load of stuff over to the house this morning, just food and last minute things to shift from the lodge. Tomorrow the furniture comes and we will be in permanently. Yippee. Have a peaceful Sunday I am certainly going to as it will be all go from tomorrow onwards. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Rebecca, glad you ha a good holiday. St Davids area is my favourite part of S. Wales. Lovely photos. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Had rain in the night but am hoping it will clear up again as it has done the last few days. Have taken a load of stuff over to the house this morning, just food and last minute things to shift from the lodge. Tomorrow the furniture comes and we will be in permanently. Yippee. Have a peaceful Sunday I am certainly going to as it will be all go from tomorrow onwards. xx


Good luck for tomorrow and make sure that you have the TM at hand for the evening. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah, never thought about that, actually forgot she had one. xx


DH took our car and picked up ds#2 while MM and I shared the driving in her car. I've discovered Bach remedies help with the panic feeling :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Rebecca, glad you ha a good holiday. St Davids area is my favourite part of S. Wales. Lovely photos. xx


It is such a stunning area, I said to DH I could easily live there :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Had rain in the night but am hoping it will clear up again as it has done the last few days. Have taken a load of stuff over to the house this morning, just food and last minute things to shift from the lodge. Tomorrow the furniture comes and we will be in permanently. Yippee. Have a peaceful Sunday I am certainly going to as it will be all go from tomorrow onwards. xx


I will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Had rain in the night but am hoping it will clear up again as it has done the last few days. Have taken a load of stuff over to the house this morning, just food and last minute things to shift from the lodge. Tomorrow the furniture comes and we will be in permanently. Yippee. Have a peaceful Sunday I am certainly going to as it will be all go from tomorrow onwards. xx


It certainly will! Be kind to your knee, you can't afford to have it get worse on you now! Good luck love and I really hope all goes smoothly!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DH took our car and picked up ds#2 while MM and I shared the driving in her car. I've discovered Bach remedies help with the panic feeling :sm16:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> OK, finally set up new thread.


Thanks Nitzi


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


definitely an old soul.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Nice and light for the warm weather


Hi Rebecca. I hope your holiday did you a power of good!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I already posted some messages on the old site this morning!! https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-421.html#14027502 If anyone needs to go back and read anything! xxxx


I always do as I answer as I catch up. And I pop back to the old site for a while just in case,


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Great photos, St. David's is a lovely place, so pretty around there. Have you changed you car I was sure you had a dark coloured one? xx


We loved St David's when we were there.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It is such a stunning area, I said to DH I could easily live there :sm02:


Welcome back,so glad your break was just what you needed, it looks beautiful! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a warm but overcast London!! Had a guy come this morning to price up the fake turfing of the other haf of the front garden. Seemed a really nice guy said he might be able to do it from wide pieces left over from previous jobs which will make it cheaper. Waiting for and email for the good/bad news from him.

My phone died last night, the screen just went black, tried charging it to no avail. I knew it was powered up because it felt slightly warm. Jumped on the bus to the phone shop after doing the grocery shopping and the clever guy there re-set it by pressing the power button and the volume+ button at the same time for a few seconds - it worked, could have cried with joy! Apparently it happened because I had too many apps open at one time so be warned!! 

Multi tasking now;watching England v NZ in the cricket world cup final, sewing and preparing dinner!! Enjoy the rest of your day everyone, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

You will have to write the fix for your phone in you book of things that you need to remember. I added it to my list of electronics fixes. I was amazed I remembered how to fix the laptop when the screen went black. My honeydoer had recently told me to push windows and F2. It worked a treat.



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm but overcast London!! Had a guy come this morning to price up the fake turfing of the other haf of the front garden. Seemed a really nice guy said he might be able to do it from wide pieces left over from previous jobs which will make it cheaper. Waiting for and email for the good/bad news from him.
> 
> My phone died last night, the screen just went black, tried charging it to no avail. I knew it was powered up because it felt slightly warm. Jumped on the bus to the phone shop after doing the grocery shopping and the clever guy there re-set it by pressing the power button and the volume+ button at the same time for a few seconds - it worked, could have cried with joy! Apparently it happened because I had too many apps open at one time so be warned!!
> 
> Multi tasking now;watching England v NZ in the cricket world cup final, sewing and preparing dinner!! Enjoy the rest of your day everyone, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You will have to write the fix for your phone in you book of things that you need to remember. I added it to my list of electronics fixes. I was amazed I remembered how to fix the laptop when the screen went black. My honeydoer had recently told me to push windows and F2. It worked a treat.


Ask me when your phone goes blank and I'll ask you when my laptop screen goes blank!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> And you cried again? xx :sm09:


Yes! But happy tears because she keeps getting cuter ???? 
I know y'all must be toured of baby pics by now lol.
I just can't help myself ????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> We went to st David's for a week. The weather was great, we walked coastal paths and visited two wool mills and a gold mine. Oh and I swam in the sea on two occasions


Those are so good!
Just gorgeous view, I can imagine standing there with the water before me, the breeze on my face , the sounds of the water. Ahhhhh I miss the ocean! 
It's a sirens call to me to feel my feet in the sand and the water tickling my toes.

....
Oops, sorry lol! 
My water spirit was showing????


----------



## linkan

linkan wrote:
28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
My sweet adorable hon hon ❤

Saxy wrote:
Two lovely people, and still so much in love. Congratulations.


Thanks Janet, we had a great day together.
We slept in, just a few winks and extra cuddle time. Then we went to the movies and dined on soda,popcorn and nachos. Then home for cake that I bought him, I should have taken a pic sorry. It just said happy 28th hon hon????
Then we snuggled up and watched cartoons before falling asleep because that's his favorite part of every day ????
Aaaah...
Living on the wild side, ain't it grand lmao❣????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Yes! But happy tears because she keeps getting cuter ????
> I know y'all must be toured of baby pics by now lol.
> I just can't help myself ????????????????????????


Not tired at all. She is a delight to see. :sm01: xxxoo


----------



## linkan

We don't usually go out or anything for our anniversary. We plan and try but other things are always more important. Mr.E helped us out for this year's, but our gift each year is just to treat each other with love and respect everyday. Plus did you know some donkey decided that year 28 has no traditional or modern gift?? Who decides these things and leaves out certain years lol ????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Not tired at all. She is a delight to see. :sm01: xxxoo


Thanks Pam. I try to control myself but I absolutely love sharing her with you all. 
Everytime she sends a pic y'all are the first to see it ????????
Isn't technology grand ???? can you remember the old days when you would have had to wait for the post to bring you a picture. Or a super expensive phone call!

I love my Connections family ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks Pam. I try to control myself but I absolutely love sharing her with you all.
> Everytime she sends a pic y'all are the first to see it ????????
> Isn't technology grand ???? can you remember the old days when you would have had to wait for the post to bring you a picture. Or a super expensive phone call!
> 
> I love my Connections family ????????????????


I do remember those days. :sm01: I love our Connections family, too! ????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yes! But happy tears because she keeps getting cuter ????
> I know y'all must be toured of baby pics by now lol.
> I just can't help myself ????????????????????????


No never, keep 'em coming, can't get enough of that gorgeousness in this sad old world!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> No never, keep 'em coming, can't get enough of that gorgeousness in this sad old world!! xxxx


 Xoxo
Sweet pea ????


----------



## linkan

I don't know about y'all, but I LOVE the great British baking show ❣ I watch it every Sunday ????


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm but overcast London!! Had a guy come this morning to price up the fake turfing of the other haf of the front garden. Seemed a really nice guy said he might be able to do it from wide pieces left over from previous jobs which will make it cheaper. Waiting for and email for the good/bad news from him.
> 
> My phone died last night, the screen just went black, tried charging it to no avail. I knew it was powered up because it felt slightly warm. Jumped on the bus to the phone shop after doing the grocery shopping and the clever guy there re-set it by pressing the power button and the volume+ button at the same time for a few seconds - it worked, could have cried with joy! Apparently it happened because I had too many apps open at one time so be warned!!
> 
> Multi tasking now;watching England v NZ in the cricket world cup final, sewing and preparing dinner!! Enjoy the rest of your day everyone, lots of love xxxxx


Glad you sorted your phone, phew!


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Those are so good!
> Just gorgeous view, I can imagine standing there with the water before me, the breeze on my face , the sounds of the water. Ahhhhh I miss the ocean!
> It's a sirens call to me to feel my feet in the sand and the water tickling my toes.
> 
> ....
> Oops, sorry lol!
> My water spirit was showing????


I'm the same :sm02: my second dip in the sea,as we were getting out I said to dd that I just had to have one more swim through one more wave. Her reply was that I had had twenty one mores!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Xoxo
> Sweet pea ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


Isn't she just a princess. With humor too.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I already posted some messages on the old site this morning!! https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-421.html#14027502 If anyone needs to go back and read anything! xxxx


I've done exactly the same so I'm not repeating myself. Thanks for looking after us mav.


----------



## jojo111

Thank you for the beautiful photos.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Yes! But happy tears because she keeps getting cuter ????
> I know y'all must be toured of baby pics by now lol.
> I just can't help myself ????????????????????????


I'm not sick of seeing her so don't stop for me please. She's a beauty. Some baby's just have that little bit extra and she's one of them. I usually like dogs better, but not in your case


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Xoxo
> Sweet pea ????


It doesn't seem five mins. Since she was a baby and just look at her now. Bonny as can be.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck for tomorrow and make sure that you have the TM at hand for the evening. xx


A bottle of TM is already at the house, nothing to drink it out of yet except the bottle, hopefully we can find the glasses. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> DH took our car and picked up ds#2 while MM and I shared the driving in her car. I've discovered Bach remedies help with the panic feeling :sm16:


Great you've found something that calms you down a bit. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I will be thinking of you tomorrow


Thanks, chaos will probably reign for a while. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It certainly will! Be kind to your knee, you can't afford to have it get worse on you now! Good luck love and I really hope all goes smoothly!! Xxxx


Fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I'm the same :sm02: my second dip in the sea,as we were getting out I said to dd that I just had to have one more swim through one more wave. Her reply was that I had had twenty one mores!


Hahaha sounds like me!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good evening all as the sun sets over Norfolk. Moving in tomorrow but not getting the phone and internet connected until Wednesday so will be AWOL for a while, will come back as quick as I can, probably with serious withdrawal symptoms, don't go filling too many pages or I will never catch up in between all the unpacking. Going to miss you all, see you soon hopefully. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, chaos will probably reign for a while. xx


Keep working at it, it will soon be sorted. When we moved in here,no matter how tired I was when I got home from work I would do a bit more sorting, it eventually got done.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all as the sun sets over Norfolk. Moving in tomorrow but not getting the phone and internet connected until Wednesday so will be AWOL for a while, will come back as quick as I can, probably with serious withdrawal symptoms, don't go filling too many pages or I will never catch up in between all the unpacking. Going to miss you all, see you soon hopefully. xx


See you on the other side :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Keep working at it, it will soon be sorted. When we moved in here,no matter how tired I was when I got home from work I would do a bit more sorting, it eventually got done.


Luckily I don't have to go to work but I'm sure DH is going to be more of a hindrance than help as he puts things in safe places and then forgets where so I like to put things where I know they are. Also got a wedding to go to in S. Yorkshire the week after so will be away for three days. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all as the sun sets over Norfolk. Moving in tomorrow but not getting the phone and internet connected until Wednesday so will be AWOL for a while, will come back as quick as I can, probably with serious withdrawal symptoms, don't go filling too many pages or I will never catch up in between all the unpacking. Going to miss you all, see you soon hopefully. xx


Happy that you are moving in tomorrow we will miss you but know you will be back, don't over do it with your knee!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> See you on the other side :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Happy that you are moving in tomorrow we will miss you but know you will be back, don't over do it with your knee!


Don't expect I will be doing too much tomorrow, just ordering men around to put things where I want them, should be fun really. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all as the sun sets over Norfolk. Moving in tomorrow but not getting the phone and internet connected until Wednesday so will be AWOL for a while, will come back as quick as I can, probably with serious withdrawal symptoms, don't go filling too many pages or I will never catch up in between all the unpacking. Going to miss you all, see you soon hopefully. xx


Will be thinking of you. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of you. X


Thank you. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all as the sun sets over Norfolk. Moving in tomorrow but not getting the phone and internet connected until Wednesday so will be AWOL for a while, will come back as quick as I can, probably with serious withdrawal symptoms, don't go filling too many pages or I will never catch up in between all the unpacking. Going to miss you all, see you soon hopefully. xx


I hope it all goes smoothly for you, Jacky! We're supposed to be heading out on our drive back north at some point tomorrow, so I will probably be a bit AWOL myself. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it all goes smoothly for you, Jacky! We're supposed to be heading out on our drive back north at some point tomorrow, so I will probably be a bit AWOL myself. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I'm quite glad we've only got the one day disruption don't think I could do what you have to do. xx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> We went to st David's for a week. The weather was great, we walked coastal paths and visited two wool mills and a gold mine. Oh and I swam in the sea on two occasions


Lovely photo's Rebecca.. hope you are keeping well. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey Surrey, although the sun is trying to come through. I am going to have a lazy day spinning after all my fleece washing yesterday.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. x


Happy Spinning Sunday to you too Josephine. oxoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm but overcast London!! Had a guy come this morning to price up the fake turfing of the other haf of the front garden. Seemed a really nice guy said he might be able to do it from wide pieces left over from previous jobs which will make it cheaper. Waiting for and email for the good/bad news from him.
> 
> My phone died last night, the screen just went black, tried charging it to no avail. I knew it was powered up because it felt slightly warm. Jumped on the bus to the phone shop after doing the grocery shopping and the clever guy there re-set it by pressing the power button and the volume+ button at the same time for a few seconds - it worked, could have cried with joy! Apparently it happened because I had too many apps open at one time so be warned!!
> 
> Multi tasking now;watching England v NZ in the cricket world cup final, sewing and preparing dinner!! Enjoy the rest of your day everyone, lots of love xxxxx


Glad you found a fix..that would have worried me too! xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Xoxo
> Sweet pea ????


She's a darling! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> A bottle of TM is already at the house, nothing to drink it out of yet except the bottle, hopefully we can find the glasses. xx


chug, chug, chug lol! maybe your shoe? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Hi Pam, sending hugs. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks Pam, I'm quite glad we've only got the one day disruption don't think I could do what you have to do. xx


It's so crazy with all this going back and forth. He tells me we're likely to be up there for a couple of months this time. I've had to make a temporary address change with the post office and notify our health insurance company of the temporary change. Luckily we'll be able to see our current physicians up there while we're there, so no worry on that front. Whew! I'm not looking forward to the drive at all. It's long and tedious! Will get lots of dishcloths knitted up (and maybe some other projects worked on that don't require a lot of attention). Will be on here when I can. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, sending hugs. xoxo


Thank you, Trish, and hugs back to you. How is John doing these days? xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

We have new furniture coming and I already have the loveseat


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't expect I will be doing too much tomorrow, just ordering men around to put things where I want them, should be fun really. xx


Oh that should be fun!


----------



## binkbrice

Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> We have new furniture coming and I already have the loveseat


Wonderful! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


What happened??!?????????


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


Oh, no! I'm so sorry! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Lovely photo's Rebecca.. hope you are keeping well. xoxo


Thanks Trish, I'm ok now it's the holidays


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> We have new furniture coming and I already have the loveseat


Lovely


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


Oh no! How did that happen?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but bright and warm Surrey. Didn't do any spinning yesterday but I did prepare a lot to do so now |I have a whole bagful.

KnitWIts here this morning where I will start spinning and then do some more this afternoon.

Good luck Jacky. xx

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Xoxo
> Sweet pea ????


Your family sure do turn out cute babies!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm the same :sm02: my second dip in the sea,as we were getting out I said to dd that I just had to have one more swim through one more wave. Her reply was that I had had twenty one mores!


Sounds wonderful, so glad it was warm enough!! Reminds me of our dip at Worthing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it all goes smoothly for you, Jacky! We're supposed to be heading out on our drive back north at some point tomorrow, so I will probably be a bit AWOL myself. xxxooo


Take care dear, have a safe and happy trip!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> chug, chug, chug lol! maybe your shoe? xoxo


:sm23: DH's shoe even better, it's bigger!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> We have new furniture coming and I already have the loveseat


Oooh, me likee!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


Oh no, how did that happen? xxxx :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

What, no chat this afternoon while I've been slaving away at the shop???!! Was really busy today, that suits me fine, makes the time go quicker! Also we took so much money today that we already have 27% of our weekly target, yay!!

Anyway, had a quick mobile chat with Jacky on the way home, they are in, the removal men have gone and they have started work on the boxes, that's going to keep them busy for a while! She sounded very happy though!! xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Oh no! How did that happen?


I don't know how it happened DH was in the room when it happened and he wasn't specific about it!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oooh, me likee!!! xxxx


I love it and the sofa and chair and a half is a lighter teal, well that's what they call it but to me it looks like a pale mint, they will look fantastic together!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been red hot!,, and as you know it was Richards graduation. The photos I took aren't so good but Matthew will send me some and I'll let you have a look, supposing I bore you???????? the beauty of things was that we all had seats outside with a great big tv screen and we all could see our family's getting their diploma. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. My arms are a bit sore but was worth every bit of feeling. Albert should have been their cos Richard was his "big lad" he used to call him. Sorry girls, it makes me so angry that he's not here, and so it shall pass. 

I even had a skirt on,,,,,

Hope you've all had a good one today, mine was worth missing s and b.! Hope you got moved in Jackie. And whatever you all wish yourselves.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't expect I will be doing too much tomorrow, just ordering men around to put things where I want them, should be fun really. xx


Be careful how you talk to them because they might put something somewhere you wish they hadn't ????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been red hot!,, and as you know it was Richards graduation. The photos I took aren't so good but Matthew will send me some and I'll let you have a look, supposing I bore you???????? the beauty of things was that we all had seats outside with a great big tv screen and we all could see our family's getting their diploma. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. My arms are a bit sore but was worth every bit of feeling. Albert should have been their cos Richard was his "big lad" he used to call him. Sorry girls, it makes me so angry that he's not here, and so it shall pass.
> 
> I even had a skirt on,,,,,
> 
> Hope you've all had a good one today, mine was worth missing s and b.! Hope you got moved in Jackie. And whatever you all wish yourselves.


I imagine that's a natural feeling to have. Work through it, you're doing well. The big screen was a good idea. Why are your arms sore?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I don't know how it happened DH was in the room when it happened and he wasn't specific about it!


Oh. Ok!! Such a shame xxxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I don't know how it happened DH was in the room when it happened and he wasn't specific about it!


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> What, no chat this afternoon while I've been slaving away at the shop???!! Was really busy today, that suits me fine, makes the time go quicker! Also we took so much money today that we already have 27% of our weekly target, yay!!
> 
> Anyway, had a quick mobile chat with Jacky on the way home, they are in, the removal men have gone and they have started work on the boxes, that's going to keep them busy for a while! She sounded very happy though!! xxxxxxx


That's nice you got to chat with Jackie. Glad you had a good day at the shop


----------



## grandma susan

Richard feeling shy but he did it


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> What, no chat this afternoon while I've been slaving away at the shop???!! Was really busy today, that suits me fine, makes the time go quicker! Also we took so much money today that we already have 27% of our weekly target, yay!!
> 
> Anyway, had a quick mobile chat with Jacky on the way home, they are in, the removal men have gone and they have started work on the boxes, that's going to keep them busy for a while! She sounded very happy though!! xxxxxxx


Great and thanks for the update on Jacky. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What, no chat this afternoon while I've been slaving away at the shop???!! Was really busy today, that suits me fine, makes the time go quicker! Also we took so much money today that we already have 27% of our weekly target, yay!!
> 
> Anyway, had a quick mobile chat with Jacky on the way home, they are in, the removal men have gone and they have started work on the boxes, that's going to keep them busy for a while! She sounded very happy though!! xxxxxxx


That's great news xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Richard feeling shy but he did it


Glad he got through it. Must have been hard for him. And well done you. X


----------



## binkbrice

A


London Girl said:


> What, no chat this afternoon while I've been slaving away at the shop???!! Was really busy today, that suits me fine, makes the time go quicker! Also we took so much money today that we already have 27% of our weekly target, yay!!
> 
> Anyway, had a quick mobile chat with Jacky on the way home, they are in, the removal men have gone and they have started work on the boxes, that's going to keep them busy for a while! She sounded very happy though!! xxxxxxx


That is awesome!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been red hot!,, and as you know it was Richards graduation. The photos I took aren't so good but Matthew will send me some and I'll let you have a look, supposing I bore you???????? the beauty of things was that we all had seats outside with a great big tv screen and we all could see our family's getting their diploma. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. My arms are a bit sore but was worth every bit of feeling. Albert should have been their cos Richard was his "big lad" he used to call him. Sorry girls, it makes me so angry that he's not here, and so it shall pass.
> 
> I even had a skirt on,,,,,
> 
> Hope you've all had a good one today, mine was worth missing s and b.! Hope you got moved in Jackie. And whatever you all wish yourselves.


Congratulations to Richard!


----------



## Xiang

Thanks Mav! xx
Well ladies, I have fallowed you, to our new Chapter! So I will now do a catchup, on both pages! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Adding my Happy Anniversary too.


What a beautiful photo!
Happy Anniversary to both of you! xoxoxo????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


So cute, and such a cheeky little look, for such a little princess!!!! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


So cute...wonder what she's thinking.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Had rain in the night but am hoping it will clear up again as it has done the last few days. Have taken a load of stuff over to the house this morning, just food and last minute things to shift from the lodge. Tomorrow the furniture comes and we will be in permanently. Yippee. Have a peaceful Sunday I am certainly going to as it will be all go from tomorrow onwards. xx


Yay. You made it thru the selling struggle and are moving in. So happy for you


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Xoxo
> Sweet pea ????


Brightened my day. Lovely!


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


How did that happen?


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been red hot!,, and as you know it was Richards graduation. The photos I took aren't so good but Matthew will send me some and I'll let you have a look, supposing I bore you???????? the beauty of things was that we all had seats outside with a great big tv screen and we all could see our family's getting their diploma. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. My arms are a bit sore but was worth every bit of feeling. Albert should have been their cos Richard was his "big lad" he used to call him. Sorry girls, it makes me so angry that he's not here, and so it shall pass.
> 
> I even had a skirt on,,,,,
> 
> Hope you've all had a good one today, mine was worth missing s and b.! Hope you got moved in Jackie. And whatever you all wish yourselves.


I had thought "It would be nice if they had a moniter so family outside could see it" and then I'm reading they did. So happy for you. Congratulations to him.


----------



## jollypolly

Ok ...my day. Yours was better...had to pay taxes, garbage bill and water bills. Am now relieved it's over. I got ointment from drugstore for the itchy tick bite and woke to find the area beet red with white infected looking patch. Got to dermatologist and he says I'm allergic to the ointment. He's so nice. Quite experienced.

Went to get mail at mom's and more junk on my porch plus plastic bag full of garbage. I was so mad I threw them over the rail to the space between our house and the next door. Have to get a friend to take them to the alley which is a long walk and the stuff is heavy. Metal foot of a bed, very tall metal clothes drying rack, metal drapery pole. Who would go on another persons porch and leave junk?

I've left my knitting in the car and too tired to go get it. Son said he will later but I'll be too tired to knit. Trying to finish by next week. I've figured the pattern out. It's tricky k1 p3 makes the other side have a knit column and the front have a knit column but not in the same spot. 

I finished the book "The Death of Mrs. Westaway" very well done. Saw The Late Show movie and disliked it so much. Wish I'd stayed home and knit. We did go to supper at a nice restaurant which felt like a sea side place but wasn't. We ate on the patio and food was yummy.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Ok ...my day. Yours was better...had to pay taxes, garbage bill and water bills. Am now relieved it's over. I got ointment from drugstore for the itchy tick bite and woke to find the area beet red with white infected looking patch. Got to dermatologist and he says I'm allergic to the ointment. He's so nice. Quite experienced.
> 
> Went to get mail at mom's and more junk on my porch plus plastic bag full of garbage. I was so mad I threw them over the rail to the space between our house and the next door. Have to get a friend to take them to the alley which is a long walk and the stuff is heavy. Metal foot of a bed, very tall metal clothes drying rack, metal drapery pole. Who would go on another persons porch and leave junk?
> 
> I've left my knitting in the car and too tired to go get it. Son said he will later but I'll be too tired to knit. Trying to finish by next week. I've figured the pattern out. It's tricky k1 p3 makes the other side have a knit column and the front have a knit column but not in the same spot.
> 
> In spite of the rubbish dumping and being separated from your knitting (ouch!) you sound pretty upbeat, I'm very glad to say, hope I'm right!!! Have an even better day today!!!xxxx
> 
> I finished the book "The Death of Mrs. Westaway" very well done. Saw The Late Show movie and disliked it so much. Wish I'd stayed home and knit. We did go to supper at a nice restaurant which felt like a sea side place but wasn't. We ate on the patio and food was yummy.


Good morning Polly!! Have to say that in spite of the garbage problem and being separated from your knitting (ouch!) you are sounding pretty upbeat, hope I'm right!! Have an even better day today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Up early this morning as the kitchen redecorating begins today, in fact I think I can hear the guy rattling about with his equipment in the garage!! Catch you all later, have an excellent one everybody!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a beautifully sunny Surrey. Did a load of spinning yesterday so now I have to start plying it with some finer wool before I use it. Still have a load more fleece to wash soo I'll get on with that today,

Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, especially when Bentley brought a little mouse in and it started running round the lounge. Bentley soon took it out again as the girls were screaming loudly. I thought it was funny. I managed to rescue the mouse and it lives to fight another day.

In the afternoon I visited my friend and we played with wool and I can away with some alpaca and Romney fleece.

Just texted Jacking and she has clothes unpacked and is off shopping.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Up early this morning as the kitchen redecorating begins today, in fact I think I can hear the guy rattling about with his equipment in the garage!! Catch you all later, have an excellent one everybody!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


Hope it all goes well! We're leaving in a couple of hours to begin the drive back up to Seattle. Will be a very long day in the truck. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:22 am EDT and 27'C (81'F). Hot and humid today. I'm hoping to go to the LYS for a social knitting get-together.
I was knitting my cowl while I was doing laundry and it is almost finished. I started the border on the 2nd sleeve of my cotton cardi last night but realised this morning that it is the wrong colour (I used the colour for the neck border instead of the sleeve border) so I'll have to take that out and do it again. Good thing I only did a couple of rows.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Hope it all goes well! We're leaving in a couple of hours to begin the drive back up to Seattle. Will be a very long day in the truck. xxxooo


I hope it is a smooth drive with no accidents ahead of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifully sunny Surrey. Did a load of spinning yesterday so now I have to start plying it with some finer wool before I use it. Still have a load more fleece to wash soo I'll get on with that today,
> 
> Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, especially when Bentley brought a little mouse in and it started running round the lounge. Bentley soon took it out again as the girls were screaming loudly. I thought it was funny. I managed to rescue the mouse and it lives to fight another day.
> 
> In the afternoon I visited my friend and we played with wool and I can away with some alpaca and Romney fleece.
> 
> Just texted Jacking and she has clothes unpacked and is off shopping.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Tuesday! I thought it was Monday. I lost a day somewhere.
Bentley just wanted to share his toy with everyone. The ladies will be talking about that one for a while.
It sounds like you are having lots of fun with the wool.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:22 am EDT and 27'C (81'F). Hot and humid today. I'm hoping to go to the LYS for a social knitting get-together.
> I was knitting my cowl while I was doing laundry and it is almost finished. I started the border on the 2nd sleeve of my cotton cardi last night but realised this morning that it is the wrong colour (I used the colour for the neck border instead of the sleeve border) so I'll have to take that out and do it again. Good thing I only did a couple of rows.


Enjoy your time at the social today. Well done on the cowl progress and the cardi, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it is a smooth drive with no accidents ahead of you.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Up early this morning as the kitchen redecorating begins today, in fact I think I can hear the guy rattling about with his equipment in the garage!! Catch you all later, have an excellent one everybody!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


I'm hoping everything fits and construction proceeds without incident.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Ok ...my day. Yours was better...had to pay taxes, garbage bill and water bills. Am now relieved it's over. I got ointment from drugstore for the itchy tick bite and woke to find the area beet red with white infected looking patch. Got to dermatologist and he says I'm allergic to the ointment. He's so nice. Quite experienced.
> 
> Went to get mail at mom's and more junk on my porch plus plastic bag full of garbage. I was so mad I threw them over the rail to the space between our house and the next door. Have to get a friend to take them to the alley which is a long walk and the stuff is heavy. Metal foot of a bed, very tall metal clothes drying rack, metal drapery pole. Who would go on another persons porch and leave junk?
> 
> I've left my knitting in the car and too tired to go get it. Son said he will later but I'll be too tired to knit. Trying to finish by next week. I've figured the pattern out. It's tricky k1 p3 makes the other side have a knit column and the front have a knit column but not in the same spot.
> 
> I finished the book "The Death of Mrs. Westaway" very well done. Saw The Late Show movie and disliked it so much. Wish I'd stayed home and knit. We did go to supper at a nice restaurant which felt like a sea side place but wasn't. We ate on the patio and food was yummy.


We have people leaving garbage all over the place now that we have to pay per bag. But no one has been nervy enough to leave it on the porch. Usually it is dumped at the end of the property, or they try to mix it in with our garbage on pickup day. We have a metal collector at the end of the subdivision, so metal stuff like that would have been left at his yard.
The cans in the park are usually overflowing with garbage from someone's house.
That restaurant sounds nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav! xx
> Well ladies, I have fallowed you, to our new Chapter! So I will now do a catchup, on both pages! xoxoxo


I'm glad we didn't lose you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> What, no chat this afternoon while I've been slaving away at the shop???!! Was really busy today, that suits me fine, makes the time go quicker! Also we took so much money today that we already have 27% of our weekly target, yay!!
> 
> Anyway, had a quick mobile chat with Jacky on the way home, they are in, the removal men have gone and they have started work on the boxes, that's going to keep them busy for a while! She sounded very happy though!! xxxxxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Great and thanks for the update on Jacky. xxxooo


Thanks for the update on Jacky from me too.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been red hot!,, and as you know it was Richards graduation. The photos I took aren't so good but Matthew will send me some and I'll let you have a look, supposing I bore you???????? the beauty of things was that we all had seats outside with a great big tv screen and we all could see our family's getting their diploma. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. My arms are a bit sore but was worth every bit of feeling. Albert should have been their cos Richard was his "big lad" he used to call him. Sorry girls, it makes me so angry that he's not here, and so it shall pass.
> 
> I even had a skirt on,,,,,
> 
> Hope you've all had a good one today, mine was worth missing s and b.! Hope you got moved in Jackie. And whatever you all wish yourselves.


That would be nice to sit outside with the big screen. There are several set up outside in Toronto for special events. I haven't figured out how they are not affected by the weather.
Are your arms sore from all the hugging? I'm glad that you got to see Richard's graduation. And I'm sure he was happy that you were there.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I don't know how it happened DH was in the room when it happened and he wasn't specific about it!


That sounds like something he did, caused something else to happen and he doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> What, no chat this afternoon while I've been slaving away at the shop???!! Was really busy today, that suits me fine, makes the time go quicker! Also we took so much money today that we already have 27% of our weekly target, yay!!
> 
> Anyway, had a quick mobile chat with Jacky on the way home, they are in, the removal men have gone and they have started work on the boxes, that's going to keep them busy for a while! She sounded very happy though!! xxxxxxx


That sounds like a good afternoon. I'd rather keep busy while I'm working.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful, so glad it was warm enough!! Reminds me of our dip at Worthing!! xxxx


Some of the ladies at Knit Night have said that they've been in Lake Ontario and it's wonderfully warm already. It doesn't usually warm to comfortable until August, but we've had such hot weather, I guess it's heated early.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks Trish, I'm ok now it's the holidays


Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


They look like pretty big pieces. If you have all the pieces, get some of the crazy glue for ceramic. If the ceramic doesn't have to hold water then it should work fine. Just use a little paint to touch up the chips afterward.
So sorry, especially about the yarn bowl.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It's so crazy with all this going back and forth. He tells me we're likely to be up there for a couple of months this time. I've had to make a temporary address change with the post office and notify our health insurance company of the temporary change. Luckily we'll be able to see our current physicians up there while we're there, so no worry on that front. Whew! I'm not looking forward to the drive at all. It's long and tedious! Will get lots of dishcloths knitted up (and maybe some other projects worked on that don't require a lot of attention). Will be on here when I can. xxxooo


If you are north for the summer you'll miss the most intense heat of your new home. That would be good. Also good that you will be able to book appointments with your doctors.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> If you are north for the summer you'll miss the most intense heat of your new home. That would be good. Also good that you will be able to book appointments with your doctors.


Yes, both good things about being up there for a couple of months. And I'll be able to see family and friends, too, which I'm looking forward to. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hope it all goes well! We're leaving in a couple of hours to begin the drive back up to Seattle. Will be a very long day in the truck. xxxooo


Oh bless you, I feel your pain!!! Take care love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:22 am EDT and 27'C (81'F). Hot and humid today. I'm hoping to go to the LYS for a social knitting get-together.
> I was knitting my cowl while I was doing laundry and it is almost finished. I started the border on the 2nd sleeve of my cotton cardi last night but realised this morning that it is the wrong colour (I used the colour for the neck border instead of the sleeve border) so I'll have to take that out and do it again. Good thing I only did a couple of rows.


That's looking very nice! Hope you get that summer cardi finished before summer is finished!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hoping everything fits and construction proceeds without incident.


Thanks dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the ladies at Knit Night have said that they've been in Lake Ontario and it's wonderfully warm already. It doesn't usually warm to comfortable until August, but we've had such hot weather, I guess it's heated early.


Are you going for a dip anytime soon?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like something he did, caused something else to happen and he doesn't want to admit it.


Something like that I'm guessing too!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> They look like pretty big pieces. If you have all the pieces, get some of the crazy glue for ceramic. If the ceramic doesn't have to hold water then it should work fine. Just use a little paint to touch up the chips afterward.
> So sorry, especially about the yarn bowl.


The yarn bowl is the one I can fix the other one was the one I painted and there are a couple small pieces missing????


----------



## London Girl

Not long been in from this week's trip to the cinema. We tried the new one in Eltham today, only a short bus ride away and near where my DD lives. Very nice cinema, huge screen, good sound and comfy seat! We saw Toy Story 4 because there was nothing else on the we hadn't seen. I loved it, 9/10, DH hated it, o/10 but bravely sat through it with only a short doze! I guess I owe him a Jennifer Lawrence film now!!

The decorator had left by the time we got home but left a note to say that the coving, on which the paint had flaked off right down to the base, had had 4 coats, three on the ceiling and 2 on the woodwork. Tomorrow, the paper goes up. I have bought anaglypta, thick, lightly patterned patterned paper that you paint over and he reckons that if it is warm again, the paper will be dry enough to paint over tomorrow too!!

Have a good evening all, sleep well Judi!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Not long been in from this week's trip to the cinema. We tried the new one in Eltham today, only a short bus ride away and near where my DD lives. Very nice cinema, huge screen, good sound and comfy seat! We saw Toy Story 4 because there was nothing else on the we hadn't seen. I loved it, 9/10, DH hated it, o/10 but bravely sat through it with only a short doze! I guess I owe him a Jennifer Lawrence film now!!
> 
> The decorator had left by the time we got home but left a note to say that the coving, on which the paint had flaked off right down to the base, had had 4 coats, three on the ceiling and 2 on the woodwork. Tomorrow, the paper goes up. I have bought anaglypta, thick, lightly patterned patterned paper that you paint over and he reckons that if it is warm again, the paper will be dry enough to paint over tomorrow too!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, sleep well Judi!! xxxxx


I really liked the Toy Story 4 movie when the first one came out I took Jen to see it and she was maybe 4 so I'm really partial anyway!


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, it's been a lovely day with not so much sun as yesterday. Today I'm like a LOBSTER from being exposed to it yesterday. I'm putting the aloe Vera on today. Matthew is very saw too. We are the same coloring. 

I went to the over 60's today and won $2.50 and a lady gave me some biscuits from the raffle. I've had cottage pie for my tea, and I enjoyed it. I don't have anymore news today. So I'm not going to write small talk hahah.. Luv yawl. Xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I really liked the Toy Story 4 movie when the first one came out I took Jen to see it and she was maybe 4 so I'm really partial anyway!


Glad I'm not the only one, I really thought it was good!!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That would be nice to sit outside with the big screen. There are several set up outside in Toronto for special events. I haven't figured out how they are not affected by the weather.
> Are your arms sore from all the hugging? I'm glad that you got to see Richard's graduation. And I'm sure he was happy that you were there.


No, I got badly sunburned, and I never realized I was burning. I'm pink. I'm glad I didn't have glasses on because I'd have 2 white eyes. There was no shelter anywhere.


----------



## jinx

Sorry your got sunburned. You need a big floppy hat to protect your face.


grandma susan said:


> No, I got badly sunburned, and I never realized I was burning. I'm pink. I'm glad I didn't have glasses on because I'd have 2 white eyes. There was no shelter anywhere.


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P is having some computer help......looking for the mouseð


----------



## jinx

I am sure I would enjoy Toy Story also. Hubby would tell me he would wait in the car. ????????????
I looked up anaglypta. It might be something I should look into. Mr. Wonderful added grit to the paint when he painted the bathroom. Looks awful. Thinking the paper would cover it up and then repaint it?


London Girl said:


> Not long been in from this week's trip to the cinema. We tried the new one in Eltham today, only a short bus ride away and near where my DD lives. Very nice cinema, huge screen, good sound and comfy seat! We saw Toy Story 4 because there was nothing else on the we hadn't seen. I loved it, 9/10, DH hated it, o/10 but bravely sat through it with only a short doze! I guess I owe him a Jennifer Lawrence film now!!
> 
> The decorator had left by the time we got home but left a note to say that the coving, on which the paint had flaked off right down to the base, had had 4 coats, three on the ceiling and 2 on the woodwork. Tomorrow, the paper goes up. I have bought anaglypta, thick, lightly patterned patterned paper that you paint over and he reckons that if it is warm again, the paper will be dry enough to paint over tomorrow too!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, sleep well Judi!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Yup, it must be Tuesday as Harold came home with a load of groceries. I forgot to order taco chips so no taco Tuesday 
today. ????????


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifully sunny Surrey. Did a load of spinning yesterday so now I have to start plying it with some finer wool before I use it. Still have a load more fleece to wash soo I'll get on with that today,
> 
> Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, especially when Bentley brought a little mouse in and it started running round the lounge. Bentley soon took it out again as the girls were screaming loudly. I thought it was funny. I managed to rescue the mouse and it lives to fight another day.
> 
> In the afternoon I visited my friend and we played with wool and I can away with some alpaca and Romney fleece.
> 
> Just texted Jacking and she has clothes unpacked and is off shopping.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Paying bills is never fun. I have all my bills automatically deducted from my bank account. No fuss or bother and it seems to be less painful that way.
Glad you see you made it to the new posts. I was watching for you. 


jollypolly said:


> Ok ...my day. Yours was better...had to pay taxes, garbage bill and water bills. Am now relieved it's over. I got ointment from drugstore for the itchy tick bite and woke to find the area beet red with white infected looking patch. Got to dermatologist and he says I'm allergic to the ointment. He's so nice. Quite experienced.
> 
> Went to get mail at mom's and more junk on my porch plus plastic bag full of garbage. I was so mad I threw them over the rail to the space between our house and the next door. Have to get a friend to take them to the alley which is a long walk and the stuff is heavy. Metal foot of a bed, very tall metal clothes drying rack, metal drapery pole. Who would go on another persons porch and leave junk?
> 
> I've left my knitting in the car and too tired to go get it. Son said he will later but I'll be too tired to knit. Trying to finish by next week. I've figured the pattern out. It's tricky k1 p3 makes the other side have a knit column and the front have a knit column but not in the same spot.
> 
> I finished the book "The Death of Mrs. Westaway" very well done. Saw The Late Show movie and disliked it so much. Wish I'd stayed home and knit. We did go to supper at a nice restaurant which felt like a sea side place but wasn't. We ate on the patio and food was yummy.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Your family sure do turn out cute babies!! xxxx


All ours do on here, that's what Judi was saying too. It's seems all the babies and kids are so beautiful.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I really liked the Toy Story 4 movie when the first one came out I took Jen to see it and she was maybe 4 so I'm really partial anyway!


I remember that! You two should go see it together wouldn't that be sweet.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Not long been in from this week's trip to the cinema. We tried the new one in Eltham today, only a short bus ride away and near where my DD lives. Very nice cinema, huge screen, good sound and comfy seat! We saw Toy Story 4 because there was nothing else on the we hadn't seen. I loved it, 9/10, DH hated it, o/10 but bravely sat through it with only a short doze! I guess I owe him a Jennifer Lawrence film now!!
> 
> The decorator had left by the time we got home but left a note to say that the coving, on which the paint had flaked off right down to the base, had had 4 coats, three on the ceiling and 2 on the woodwork. Tomorrow, the paper goes up. I have bought anaglypta, thick, lightly patterned patterned paper that you paint over and he reckons that if it is warm again, the paper will be dry enough to paint over tomorrow too!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, sleep well Judi!! xxxxx


Sounding like good progress in the kitchen


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is having some computer help......looking for the mouseð


Didn't you shew the mouse into the garden yesterday after Bentley brought it in :sm23: 
I have to say that cat looks a bit scary


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I am sure I would enjoy Toy Story also. Hubby would tell me he would wait in the car. ????????????
> I looked up anaglypta. It might be something I should look into. Mr. Wonderful added grit to the paint when he painted the bathroom. Looks awful. Thinking the paper would cover it up and then repaint it?


Interesting idea, one to try but never repeat


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> No, I got badly sunburned, and I never realized I was burning. I'm pink. I'm glad I didn't have glasses on because I'd have 2 white eyes. There was no shelter anywhere.


Ouch!! A doctor I met in the shop told me that Volterol gel is the very best thing for sunburn!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is having some computer help......looking for the mouseð


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am sure I would enjoy Toy Story also. Hubby would tell me he would wait in the car. ????????????
> I looked up anaglypta. It might be something I should look into. Mr. Wonderful added grit to the paint when he painted the bathroom. Looks awful. Thinking the paper would cover it up and then repaint it?


I'm sure it would! I wonder what it is called over there, maybe the same but it is great stuff, nice and thick to hide all the lumps and bumps!! You can get it in lots of different patterns too!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Didn't you shew the mouse into the garden yesterday after Bentley brought it in :sm23:
> I have to say that cat looks a bit scary


It certainly looks pretty grumpy!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Didn't you shew the mouse into the garden yesterday after Bentley brought it in :sm23:
> I have to say that cat looks a bit scary


There's been a few more since then. X ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It certainly looks pretty grumpy!


Not the prettiest of cats but very sweet natured xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Glad I'm not the only one, I really thought it was good!!


I loved Forkie hehehe!!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I remember that! You two should go see it together wouldn't that be sweet.


I thought about that it would be nice!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is having some computer help......looking for the mouseð


Bentley's girlfriend has the most unusual eye's, I would always feel I'm being watched... :sm06:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Didn't you shew the mouse into the garden yesterday after Bentley brought it in :sm23:
> I have to say that cat looks a bit scary


Thank goodness...it's just not me! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Ouch!! A doctor I met in the shop told me that Volterol gel is the very best thing for sunburn!! xxxx


I didn't know that... :sm24:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I loved Forkie hehehe!!


I thought I would google "Forkie", ye gads...it's a fork haha! I have never seen Toy Story by the way. xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, both good things about being up there for a couple of months. And I'll be able to see family and friends, too, which I'm looking forward to. xxxooo


Have a good time Pam. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, it's been a lovely day with not so much sun as yesterday. Today I'm like a LOBSTER from being exposed to it yesterday. I'm putting the aloe Vera on today. Matthew is very saw too. We are the same coloring.
> 
> I went to the over 60's today and won $2.50 and a lady gave me some biscuits from the raffle. I've had cottage pie for my tea, and I enjoyed it. I don't have anymore news today. So I'm not going to write small talk hahah.. Luv yawl. Xx


Do you have Calamine in England, it's very cooling, of course you look like you've been painted white. A gentle hug to you. xox


----------



## Islander

I bought a nice little Buddha for my tank today, now it's really relaxing. I will take a shot later. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I thought I would google "Forkie", ye gads...it's a fork haha! I have never seen Toy Story by the way. xox


He's a spork, :sm09: Toy Story is so good but I tend to prefer cartoons except for the Avengers!!


----------



## Islander

Islander said:


> I bought a nice little Buddha for my tank today, now it's really relaxing. I will take a shot later. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Bentley's girlfriend has the most unusual eye's, I would always feel I'm being watched... :sm06:


Hi Trish, how you doing? This one is a little boy called Squish, I think his eyes won't look so bug eyed once his fur grows back properley and he puts on a bit of weight. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun plying some wool on my wheel. First time it was rubbish but by the time I had done 5 lots it was definitely getting better. Also washed a load more fleece yesterday. Going t spin some of it plain so that I can have a go at dyeing it.

Supermarket, fish and chips and singing today so it must be Wednesday.

Happy Wednesday everyone.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just like my buddha sitting by the pond, but I guess yours is a little one or you have a huge tank! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Do you have Calamine in England, it's very cooling, of course you look like you've been painted white. A gentle hug to you. xox


I can remember as a kid my mum plastering me in it. Ours was pink. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Have a good time Pam. xoxoxo


What she said. Safe travels xxx


----------



## lifeline

Good morning, I think today Jacky gets her internet and phone line so hopefully we'll get news on how the unpacking is going. I am pootling around today doing a few chores as the mood takes me. Have a good day everyone


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> There's been a few more since then. X ????????


Oh dear!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I loved Forkie hehehe!!


Yeah me too, I was pretty sad at the end though, even though Woody and Bo live happily ever after!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I didn't know that... :sm24:


I didn't either but she works in the Urgent Care Centre and uses it all the time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I thought I would google "Forkie", ye gads...it's a fork haha! I have never seen Toy Story by the way. xox


It's apparently an acquired taste Trish, I love it, I think it's clever and funny. DH? Not so much!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Do you have Calamine in England, it's very cooling, of course you look like you've been painted white. A gentle hug to you. xox


We do! I remember being slathered in it when I had Chicken Pox, didn't help me at all but that's all there is now. When my kids had it, they were given a syrup by the doctor that stopped the itching almost immediately, no idea what it was!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Oh, that's beautiful, he would be good Buddhies (sorry!) with the one next to Purple's pond!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I can remember as a kid my mum plastering me in it. Ours was pink. x


We are thinking alike today dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning, I think today Jacky gets her internet and phone line so hopefully we'll get news on how the unpacking is going. I am pootling around today doing a few chores as the mood takes me. Have a good day everyone


You too!! Just had a text, she is exhausted already but about to sign on at the doc's. let's hope she can get knee and eye sorted out soon!! They are off to the pub for lunch after that so she'll get a sit-down for a while!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good morning, I think today Jacky gets her internet and phone line so hopefully we'll get news on how the unpacking is going. I am pootling around today doing a few chores as the mood takes me. Have a good day everyone


Good morning, happy pootling. I'm washing some more fleece. X


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! Marooned in the living room again today as there is a man hanging paper on my kitchen/diner walls! e are going out again soon just to get out of the way, library, bit of shopping and lunch!! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh, that's beautiful, he would be good Buddhies (sorry!) with the one next to Purple's pond!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Heehee xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). We are having a lightning and thunder storm. This weather will continue all day as the remnants of Hurricane/Tropical Storm Barry pass over us.
We are all going in the car to Bracebridge (which is north of the place where we took the boat ride by about 1/2 hour). Up there the weather is foggy changing to sun and cloud this afternoon with 28'C (82'F). Mum wanted to go up to photograph the dam that was overflowing in the spring. And there is a yarn store there (and one on the way back). So DD and I am going and mum will have to sit in the car while we shop. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Marooned in the living room again today as there is a man hanging paper on my kitchen/diner walls! e are going out again soon just to get out of the way, library, bit of shopping and lunch!! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxx


Enjoy your time out. Hopefully it will be all done when you return.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, happy pootling. I'm washing some more fleece. X


Enjoy the smell of lanolin and soap. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> We went to st David's for a week. The weather was great, we walked coastal paths and visited two wool mills and a gold mine. Oh and I swam in the sea on two occasions


Wonderful photos, I love the sea views! I haven't swam in the sea for a years, the last time I did; I found out about Sea lice, because they were biting me! I haven't been in the sea since then!????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You too!! Just had a text, she is exhausted already but about to sign on at the doc's. let's hope she can get knee and eye sorted out soon!! They are off to the pub for lunch after that so she'll get a sit-down for a while!! xxxx


That will be good that she can see a doctor about her knee and eye.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We do! I remember being slathered in it when I had Chicken Pox, didn't help me at all but that's all there is now. When my kids had it, they were given a syrup by the doctor that stopped the itching almost immediately, no idea what it was!! xxxx


Maybe a liquid antihistamine. DD had that when she was little.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun plying some wool on my wheel. First time it was rubbish but by the time I had done 5 lots it was definitely getting better. Also washed a load more fleece yesterday. Going t spin some of it plain so that I can have a go at dyeing it.
> 
> Supermarket, fish and chips and singing today so it must be Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.xx


Practise, practise, practise, but I don't need to encourage you do I?
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, how you doing? This one is a little boy called Squish, I think his eyes won't look so bug eyed once his fur grows back properley and he puts on a bit of weight. xx


My Princess had bug eyes like that when she was a kitten. She eventually grew into her eyes and ears. But they still bug out when she gets excited.
I like that name "Squish".


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I bought a nice little Buddha for my tank today, now it's really relaxing. I will take a shot later. xoxo


Apparently there are a bunch of sunken Buddha off the coast of Sri Lanka. You just recreated that scene.
Yes, very relaxing.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey Surrey, although the sun is trying to come through. I am going to have a lazy day spinning after all my fleece washing yesterday.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. x


I hope you thoroughly enjoyed your session of spinning! I loveit when I can just sit and spin, itis so relaxing, and calming for me! 
I am not able to spin atm, I am just waiting for my knees to settle down, and stop hurting, but until that happens, I will continue knitting, weaving my squares, and possibly begin sewing again. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, it's been a lovely day with not so much sun as yesterday. Today I'm like a LOBSTER from being exposed to it yesterday. I'm putting the aloe Vera on today. Matthew is very saw too. We are the same coloring.
> 
> I went to the over 60's today and won $2.50 and a lady gave me some biscuits from the raffle. I've had cottage pie for my tea, and I enjoyed it. I don't have anymore news today. So I'm not going to write small talk hahah.. Luv yawl. Xx





Islander said:


> Do you have Calamine in England, it's very cooling, of course you look like you've been painted white. A gentle hug to you. xox


I have a bottle of something called Ice from Burt's bees company. It has aloe and honey. And something else, but it is really cooling.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I thought I would google "Forkie", ye gads...it's a fork haha! I have never seen Toy Story by the way. xox


The original Toy Story probably came out past the age your girls would have wanted to see it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Not the prettiest of cats but very sweet natured xx


His personality makes up for his looks?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> There's been a few more since then. X ????????


Oops, must be a nest somewhere.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Had rain in the night but am hoping it will clear up again as it has done the last few days. Have taken a load of stuff over to the house this morning, just food and last minute things to shift from the lodge. Tomorrow the furniture comes and we will be in permanently. Yippee. Have a peaceful Sunday I am certainly going to as it will be all go from tomorrow onwards. xx


It is Wednesday night now, so by now you should be happily in your new home! Now you can relay, enjoy yourself, and get to know your new region! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The lightning has passed and we are all going to get wet going to the car.
Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You will have to write the fix for your phone in you book of things that you need to remember. I added it to my list of electronics fixes. I was amazed I remembered how to fix the laptop when the screen went black. My honeydoer had recently told me to push windows and F2. It worked a treat.


I might need to try that one with my laptop, but I don't think it will work, because it won't even power up! ????????


----------



## jinx

For that to work it needs to power up. Is your battery shot? I found out that even though the laptop is plugged in, it will not work with a dead battery.


Xiang said:


> I might need to try that one with my laptop, but I don't think it will work, because it won't even power up! ????????


----------



## jinx

I find aloe works well and noxzema works even better to cool of a sunburn.


nitz8catz said:


> I have a bottle of something called Ice from Burt's bees company. It has aloe and honey. And something else, but it is really cooling.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the update. I have been keeping her in my thoughts. I certainly hope she has good success getting her leg and eye looked at.



London Girl said:


> You too!! Just had a text, she is exhausted already but about to sign on at the doc's. let's hope she can get knee and eye sorted out soon!! They are off to the pub for lunch after that so she'll get a sit-down for a while!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Getting out of the way sounds like a good plan. We are totally marooned today. Neighbor notified us last night that a flyer was placed on our front doors. Flyer said our road and the three roads leading to our road would be closed all day today. Luckily she saw her flyer and warmed us. Many of my neighbors will not know and will not be able to leave for work. I am sure there is going to be fireworks because of the untimely notice of the road closure.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Marooned in the living room again today as there is a man hanging paper on my kitchen/diner walls! e are going out again soon just to get out of the way, library, bit of shopping and lunch!! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No never, keep 'em coming, can't get enough of that gorgeousness in this sad old world!! xxxx


Yes, seeing the sweet innocence of young children and babies, is infinitely better than all of the other things happening all over this world! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I'm the same :sm02: my second dip in the sea,as we were getting out I said to dd that I just had to have one more swim through one more wave. Her reply was that I had had twenty one mores!


I am of the Earth Spirit, and very grounded, but I still Love the water, just not when things are beginning to bite me! I think these water lice must be a recent thing, possibly because of Human activities, because it is a recent phenomenon; I had never been bitten by any thing in the sea before! Since that happened to me, there has been a boy in Victoria, who went swimming off the coast, over there, and when he came out of the water, most of the skin on his legs had been removed, presumably by these sea lice, which seem to be prevalent in highly populated, or used, areas of the coast!????????????☹
???????????? ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Last night I heard a crash and sadly this happened


Oh no, can they be fixed? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). We are having a lightning and thunder storm. This weather will continue all day as the remnants of Hurricane/Tropical Storm Barry pass over us.
> We are all going in the car to Bracebridge (which is north of the place where we took the boat ride by about 1/2 hour). Up there the weather is foggy changing to sun and cloud this afternoon with 28'C (82'F). Mum wanted to go up to photograph the dam that was overflowing in the spring. And there is a yarn store there (and one on the way back). So DD and I am going and mum will have to sit in the car while we shop. :sm01:


Sounds like something for everyone, have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Ok ...my day. Yours was better...had to pay taxes, garbage bill and water bills. Am now relieved it's over. I got ointment from drugstore for the itchy tick bite and woke to find the area beet red with white infected looking patch. Got to dermatologist and he says I'm allergic to the ointment. He's so nice. Quite experienced.
> 
> Went to get mail at mom's and more junk on my porch plus plastic bag full of garbage. I was so mad I threw them over the rail to the space between our house and the next door. Have to get a friend to take them to the alley which is a long walk and the stuff is heavy. Metal foot of a bed, very tall metal clothes drying rack, metal drapery pole. Who would go on another persons porch and leave junk?
> 
> I've left my knitting in the car and too tired to go get it. Son said he will later but I'll be too tired to knit. Trying to finish by next week. I've figured the pattern out. It's tricky k1 p3 makes the other side have a knit column and the front have a knit column but not in the same spot.
> 
> I finished the book "The Death of Mrs. Westaway" very well done. Saw The Late Show movie and disliked it so much. Wish I'd stayed home and knit. We did go to supper at a nice restaurant which felt like a sea side place but wasn't. We ate on the patio and food was yummy.


At least you enjoyed your meal, and and the place you ate at; that is a bonus for you! I hope today is better for you! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your time out. Hopefully it will be all done when you return.


Sadly not! He's still sticking paper on the walls and thinks we may need more!!

Had a nice little wander round the town and lunch in Costa's - again!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Wonderful photos, I love the sea views! I haven't swam in the sea for a years, the last time I did; I found out about Sea lice, because they were biting me! I haven't been in the sea since then!????????????


Eeew, never heard f them!!! They sound nasty!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe a liquid antihistamine. DD had that when she was little.


Could well be, didn't have such sophisticated treatment when I was a kid! :sm17: :sm22: :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Hope it all goes well! We're leaving in a couple of hours to begin the drive back up to Seattle. Will be a very long day in the truck. xxxooo


Hi Pam, I hope your trip is uneventful, but not too boring! We are off to Murray Bridge on Friday, and will hopefully see DD2, if she is over her Virus; but we will see other family, at niece's celebration of Birthday and new house!
We are definitely in Winter now, it is very cold, by my standards, and I want my warm days back, again! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Getting out of the way sounds like a good plan. We are totally marooned today. Neighbor notified us last night that a flyer was placed on our front doors. Flyer said our road and the three roads leading to our road would be closed all day today. Luckily she saw her flyer and warmed us. Many of my neighbors will not know and will not be able to leave for work. I am sure there is going to be fireworks because of the untimely notice of the road closure.


That's very inconsiderate! Why have they closed the roads, roadworks? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:22 am EDT and 27'C (81'F). Hot and humid today. I'm hoping to go to the LYS for a social knitting get-together.
> I was knitting my cowl while I was doing laundry and it is almost finished. I started the border on the 2nd sleeve of my cotton cardi last night but realised this morning that it is the wrong colour (I used the colour for the neck border instead of the sleeve border) so I'll have to take that out and do it again. Good thing I only did a couple of rows.


That is looking really good. I can't identify the wrong colour, but I am looking at a very small photo on my phone! You have probably fixed it by now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have people leaving garbage all over the place now that we have to pay per bag. But no one has been nervy enough to leave it on the porch. Usually it is dumped at the end of the property, or they try to mix it in with our garbage on pickup day. We have a metal collector at the end of the subdivision, so metal stuff like that would have been left at his yard.
> The cans in the park are usually overflowing with garbage from someone's house.
> That restaurant sounds nice.


We are being threatened with Clear rubbish bins, so that those who insist on notting the wrong things, in the wrong bins, can be identified. I think my DH might be one of those. He seems to be getting worse, as he gets older; and I have 7 years on him! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad we didn't lose you.


I can't see that happening, unless I lose my mind completely, or I cease to exist! I like reading about everyone's escapades, good and bad, too much; and life would become so much less if I did lose all of you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the ladies at Knit Night have said that they've been in Lake Ontario and it's wonderfully warm already. It doesn't usually warm to comfortable until August, but we've had such hot weather, I guess it's heated early.


I don't think I have ever swum in warm water, the sea only ever gets warm in the shallow places, the deeper waters are always cold! Are the lakes fresh water, or saltwater? I have looked it up, but either my brain wasnt working, or I didn't get the correct site, to get the information that made any sense! I am not very good at researching things; DH is so much better at it (for a technophobe)! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I really liked the Toy Story 4 movie when the first one came out I took Jen to see it and she was maybe 4 so I'm really partial anyway!


I have seen Toy Story. I & II, but am not interested in any more of them, unless The Gk's want to watch it on a DVD, or on TV late on! I get sick of seeing sequences of films, especially as they get into the higher numbers. They just seem too much the same as the previous ones.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> No, I got badly sunburned, and I never realized I was burning. I'm pink. I'm glad I didn't have glasses on because I'd have 2 white eyes. There was no shelter anywhere.


That was a very bad omission, by the event planners! There should have been those huge pavillion tents, so that people didn't get sun exposure! People could have had heat stroke, along with the sunburn; both of which can be very severe! I hope you had plenty to drink, while you were there! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is having some computer help......looking for the mouseð


???????????? ...... He is a very helpful boy! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Your family sure do turn out cute babies!! xxxx





linkan said:


> All ours do on here, that's what Judi was saying too. It's seems all the babies and kids are so beautiful.


That's because we are all endowed with beautiful genetics! No ... I am totally unbiased! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I loved Forkie hehehe!!





Islander said:


> I thought I would google "Forkie", ye gads...it's a fork haha! I have never seen Toy Story by the way. xox


I will admit -grudgingly - that I had to have a minute to consider "Forkie", but I did resist the urge to google it! :sm17: :sm06: ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Oooohhh ......... that looks very relaxing; I might have to suggest something like that for DD3. She has a tank with no fish in it, now; she did have a shark fish, but it died; and she doesn't know why. It was going really well, and growing, then it seemed to die for no reason. She thinks her DH may have done something, accidentally, to cause the death when he cleaned the tank! :sm06: :sm07: :sm13:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, how you doing? This one is a little boy called Squish, I think his eyes won't look so bug eyed once his fur grows back properley and he puts on a bit of weight. xx


Is Squish a new member of your household, or does he visit you?
We get cats visiting us, on occasion, Until they catch a wiff of Mint; then they leave very rapidly, and as silently as they entered. They are very inquisitive creatures! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I can remember as a kid my mum plastering me in it. Ours was pink. x


The Calamine is pink here also! I put it on my girls when they had Chicken pox, but ended up making my own ante-itch lotion, as the Calamine didn't help my girls at all! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We do! I remember being slathered in it when I had Chicken Pox, didn't help me at all but that's all there is now. When my kids had it, they were given a syrup by the doctor that stopped the itching almost immediately, no idea what it was!! xxxx


Possibly something like Polaramine, or something similar! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). We are having a lightning and thunder storm. This weather will continue all day as the remnants of Hurricane/Tropical Storm Barry pass over us.
> We are all going in the car to Bracebridge (which is north of the place where we took the boat ride by about 1/2 hour). Up there the weather is foggy changing to sun and cloud this afternoon with 28'C (82'F). Mum wanted to go up to photograph the dam that was overflowing in the spring. And there is a yarn store there (and one on the way back). So DD and I am going and mum will have to sit in the car while we shop. :sm01:


Sounds like a wonderful trip, enjoy!
I hope to see photos of your purchases, hopefully a lot of yarn! I brought home a beg of yarn, offered up by another lady in my Craft group, I am going to go though it, and take what I want, the take it back to Craft, for others who might want some of the yarn. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That will be good that she can see a doctor about her knee and eye.
> Thanks for the info.


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> For that to work it needs to power up. Is your battery shot? I found out that even though the laptop is plugged in, it will not work with a dead battery.


I thank that might be the problem. I might see about getting a new battery, I might try though Ebay! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Getting out of the way sounds like a good plan. We are totally marooned today. Neighbor notified us last night that a flyer was placed on our front doors. Flyer said our road and the three roads leading to our road would be closed all day today. Luckily she saw her flyer and warmed us. Many of my neighbors will not know and will not be able to leave for work. I am sure there is going to be fireworks because of the untimely notice of the road closure.


I would agree with you there! When we have road closures anywhere within our town, the notice is given quite a few weeks in advance! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Eeew, never heard f them!!! They sound nasty!


They are, and they seem to like beaches that large numbers of people frequent! I have been in the sea since then, but not many people go to it, and I didn't have anything biting me! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, it is now July 18th, 0031; and I am wide awake, sitting in my chair, with Mint snuggled up with me! She is totally comfortable, but me, not so much. It seems that when I have been away from her for longer than an hour, she needs to be with me for the remainder of the day; she even has one of her front paws on my leg, possibly so I can't slip out of my chair without waking her! I need a much bigger c hair, so that we can both fit comfortably - I think a 2 Seater, would be just about the correct size! ???????? xoxoxo 

I am going to have a look at other places on kP, and see what is happening in other groups! 

Enjoy the remainder of your day!

Jacki, I hope you are able to have a rest now, and that you enjoyedyour trip out and your lunch! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Yes, they are repaving the roads. Saves a ton of money and time to do the entire width of the road at one time. They use to do one half and have to deal with traffic on the other half. At a later time they would come back and do the other half. I think doing it all at once makes sense and makes for a better looking job. The contractor had an unexpected opening and decided to do our roads and therefore did not have time for advanced warning. 


London Girl said:


> That's very inconsiderate! Why have they closed the roads, roadworks? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's me, earlier than normal. It's been of a harassing day, through this that and the other so I'm now in bed at 4.30pm ready to watch my programs on tv. My nose is still scabby but I reckon it'll be like this for a few days. I saw marg and John today, and that's all I've got to say about that. I'm still doing paperwork and photocopying of the death certificate , will it never end? I now have to prove he's dead and that I am who I am and a great big long form. All to get my money from the insurance. And to be honest it shouldn't be any other way, or anybody could get at it. I'm just not in the mood this week. Marg, who I love, is so kind, but she fusses, I don't mean that in a bad way, but she gets all uptight and fussy, asks questions then doesn't listen to the answers then asks the same question ten mins later. It's hard today. Wouldn't hurt her for the world though, I love them both.they only ever want to help me.

I've washed bedding today, so have a nice clean bed I've got into tonight. Tomorrow I think I'll go and do a little grocery shop, plus I want some cider for Matthew on Friday, and I'll call and see Albert Friday, because it's Matthews birthday and I get him flowers so as he's not left out. I need petrol too. 

I hope you've all had a great day. It's very warm again. 20C which is fantastic for us here. I'm loving it. I open the porch Windows and the middle door and let the air breeze through, I always have my outside doors locked.

Well, I think that's about it, except I keep getting twinges of toothache again. So I'm popping in the paracetamols. 

I love having you all as sisters, love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Do you have Calamine in England, it's very cooling, of course you look like you've been painted white. A gentle hug to you. xox


Thankyou trish. I can remember my mam putting calamine lotion on me when I got chicken pox and measles. You knew you were poorly dos you didn't get to school. How are you doing sister trish...I often think about you.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, how you doing? This one is a little boy called Squish, I think his eyes won't look so bug eyed once his fur grows back properley and he puts on a bit of weight. xx


Has he been on a diet? Or poorly? I'd run a mile in a dark nit if he was after me....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh, that's beautiful, he would be good Buddhies (sorry!) with the one next to Purple's pond!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Oooooooooooooo that's yakky hehehe. I think that could be about your worst sweetie.????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> His personality makes up for his looks?


Isn't it always the way with males...


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> That was a very bad omission, by the event planners! There should have been those huge pavillion tents, so that people didn't get sun exposure! People could have had heat stroke, along with the sunburn; both of which can be very severe! I hope you had plenty to drink, while you were there! xoxoxo


I had my Fanta, I think we never realized it was happening, there will be a lot more people the same. You've got to understand Judi where we live we don't get such things as sunburn, so we'd been taken by surprise and honestly never gave it a thought. I will in two years if Matthew hopefully gets his degree. When I think that there were so many people with children too. It was a beautiful experience, because I think we all expected to be dull as it normally is.


----------



## Barn-dweller

HI EVERYONE, I'M BACK and have got about 12 pages to catch up on, I know what I will be doing this evening. Well we are in and surrounded by boxes which I am slowly plodding my my way through. Have missed you all and been lost without you. Now to start catching up on what you've all been up to. I'm sure happy to be back. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, they are repaving the roads. Saves a ton of money and time to do the entire width of the road at one time. They use to do one half and have to deal with traffic on the other half. At a later time they would come back and do the other half. I think doing it all at once makes sense and makes for a better looking job. The contractor had an unexpected opening and decided to do our roads and therefore did not have time for advanced warning.


I understand that, It has happened here a few times, they divert the buses that usually pass our house, down a road parallel to ours, not very practical because they don't stop the parking down that road but at least they do give us plenty of warning!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's me, earlier than normal. It's been of a harassing day, through this that and the other so I'm now in bed at 4.30pm ready to watch my programs on tv. My nose is still scabby but I reckon it'll be like this for a few days. I saw marg and John today, and that's all I've got to say about that. I'm still doing paperwork and photocopying of the death certificate , will it never end? I now have to prove he's dead and that I am who I am and a great big long form. All to get my money from the insurance. And to be honest it shouldn't be any other way, or anybody could get at it. I'm just not in the mood this week. Marg, who I love, is so kind, but she fusses, I don't mean that in a bad way, but she gets all uptight and fussy, asks questions then doesn't listen to the answers then asks the same question ten mins later. It's hard today. Wouldn't hurt her for the world though, I love them both.they only ever want to help me.
> 
> I've washed bedding today, so have a nice clean bed I've got into tonight. Tomorrow I think I'll go and do a little grocery shop, plus I want some cider for Matthew on Friday, and I'll call and see Albert Friday, because it's Matthews birthday and I get him flowers so as he's not left out. I need petrol too.
> 
> I hope you've all had a great day. It's very warm again. 20C which is fantastic for us here. I'm loving it. I open the porch Windows and the middle door and let the air breeze through, I always have my outside doors locked.
> 
> Well, I think that's about it, except I keep getting twinges of toothache again. So I'm popping in the paracetamols.
> 
> I love having you all as sisters, love yawl. Xx


Perhaps not a perfect day but tomorrow will be better!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> HI EVERYONE, I'M BACK and have got about 12 pages to catch up on, I know what I will be doing this evening. Well we are in and surrounded by boxes which I am slowly plodding my my way through. Have missed you all and been lost without you. Now to start catching up on what you've all been up to. I'm sure happy to be back. xx


Good to see you back, missed you. You'll get through those boxes before you know it


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oooooooooooooo that's yakky hehehe. I think that could be about your worst sweetie.????


And here's me thinking it was one of my best!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I understand that, It has happened here a few times, they divert the buses that usually pass our house, down a road parallel to ours, not very practical because they don't stop the parking down that road but at least they do give us plenty of warning!!


Hi June how are you?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> HI EVERYONE, I'M BACK and have got about 12 pages to catch up on, I know what I will be doing this evening. Well we are in and surrounded by boxes which I am slowly plodding my my way through. Have missed you all and been lost without you. Now to start catching up on what you've all been up to. I'm sure happy to be back. xx


Yay, Jacky's back!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You have the rest of your life to get through those boxes, don't rush and hurt yourself cos I bet you're the only one doing it!!! Any joy at the doc's about your leg? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hi June how are you?


Hi Dear! I'm ok, a little miffed that the decorator has gone and not really cleaned up after himself! My black kitchen floor is peppered with white paint spots, as is the stained wood around the French doors. He is coming back at 9 am to put the blinds back up, just when I thought we might get a lie-in!! However.....the walls and ceiling look lovely and it's so nice not to have scabby bare walls any more!!! Now to put everything back from whence it came!!!

How are you? Wanting to go away on holiday again, I'm guessing, sounds like you had the perfect time!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hi Dear! I'm ok, a little miffed that the decorator has gone and not really cleaned up after himself! My black kitchen floor is peppered with white paint spots, as is the stained wood around the French doors. He is coming back at 9 am to put the blinds back up, just when I thought we might get a lie-in!! However.....the walls and ceiling look lovely and it's so nice not to have scabby bare walls any more!!! Now to put everything back from whence it came!!!
> 
> How are you? Wanting to go away on holiday again, I'm guessing, sounds like you had the perfect time!! xxxx


What a shame that the decorators aren't doing all that they should! I'm ok, yes the holiday was lovely but I'm happy just pootling :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> What a shame that the decorators aren't doing all that they should! I'm ok, yes the holiday was lovely but I'm happy just pootling :sm02:


Can't beat a good pootle!!! I shouldn't have expected too much from this guy, he is the one that put our shower in and he managed to chip a bit out of the ceramic tray and connected the water supply round the wrong way so you have to turn it to hot to get it cooler!! He had already tiled over he pipes so couldn't face getting him to rip it all out!! He's retiring soon so I won't be tempted to call on him again, he is cheap though!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> chug, chug, chug lol! maybe your shoe? xoxo


Think I prefer the bottle I know where that's been. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm23: DH's shoe even better, it's bigger!! xxxx


Yuck xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Be careful how you talk to them because they might put something somewhere you wish they hadn't ????


I can also put things where they shouldn't be and they would have had a very uncomfortable drive back. Actually all went well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good to see you back, missed you. You'll get through those boxes before you know it


Have already got a big pile of empty ones filling up one end of the kitchen but my so called craft room is still full of them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Right I have caught up, sorry I've not answered much, will do better from now on. Oh it's good to be back. xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I find aloe works well and noxzema works even better to cool of a sunburn.


I use to take strips of brown paper bags and soak them in vinegar. Lay them on the sunburn, you could feel the heat coming off the paper. It would always take the red right out.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have caught up, sorry I've not answered much, will do better from now on. Oh it's good to be back. xx


Glad you've come through it intact ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Glad you've come through it intact ????


Not too sure about the intact yet, still lots to do. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is having some computer help......looking for the mouseð


I love the look on his face ????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> What she said. Safe travels xxx


Thanks! So far it's a very mixed bag. Had a flat late last night. Got to our hotel (which was another 2 hours' drive away) at around 3:45 am. Mr. Ric was able to put the spare on last night so we could get to the hotel, but right now we are at the tire store where they are repairing the damaged tire and changing out the spare for us. Will be another long day. Hopefully see DS in the morning for breakfast before we head north. All in a day's fun of travelling these days. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). We are having a lightning and thunder storm. This weather will continue all day as the remnants of Hurricane/Tropical Storm Barry pass over us.
> We are all going in the car to Bracebridge (which is north of the place where we took the boat ride by about 1/2 hour). Up there the weather is foggy changing to sun and cloud this afternoon with 28'C (82'F). Mum wanted to go up to photograph the dam that was overflowing in the spring. And there is a yarn store there (and one on the way back). So DD and I am going and mum will have to sit in the car while we shop. :sm01:


Have a great outing. Sounds like fun! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

We had the same experience. Plumber put it so when the lever was turned to cold it got hot and when it was turned to hot it got cold. That was dangerous for the greatgrands and we had him come back to fix it. He got offended when I politely said he should take pictures before he takes things apart so he knows for sure they are put together correctly. After he left we checked his work and he took it apart and put it back together again incorrectly. ???????? I put a red glitter H over the C of the faucet so greatgrand knew to avoid the scalding hot water.


----------



## jinx

Sorry about the flat. Hope the rest of your travels will be uneventful.


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! So far it's a very mixed bag. Had a flat late last night. Got to our hotel (which was another 2 hours' drive away) at around 3:45 am. Mr. Ric was able to put the spare on last night so we could get to the hotel, but right now we are at the tire store where they are repairing the damaged tire and changing out the spare for us. Will be another long day. Hopefully see DS in the morning for breakfast before we head north. All in a day's fun of travelling these days. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I hope it is nothing serious with your teeth. I know they have caused you a bit of grief already. My teeth bother me when I am tense and clinch my jaw. I am amazed at how much using sensodyne toothpaste relieves the discomfort.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's me, earlier than normal. It's been of a harassing day, through this that and the other so I'm now in bed at 4.30pm ready to watch my programs on tv. My nose is still scabby but I reckon it'll be like this for a few days. I saw marg and John today, and that's all I've got to say about that. I'm still doing paperwork and photocopying of the death certificate , will it never end? I now have to prove he's dead and that I am who I am and a great big long form. All to get my money from the insurance. And to be honest it shouldn't be any other way, or anybody could get at it. I'm just not in the mood th...is week. Marg, who I love, is so kind, but she fusses, I don't mean that in a bad way, but she gets all uptight and fussy, asks questions then doesn't listen to the answers then asks the same question ten mins later. It's hard today. Wouldn't hurt her for the world though, I love them both.they only ever want to help me.
> 
> I've washed bedding today, so have a nice clean bed I've got into tonight. Tomorrow I think I'll go and do a little grocery shop, plus I want some cider for Matthew on Friday, and I'll call and see Albert Friday, because it's Matthews birthday and I get him flowers so as he's not left out. I need petrol too.
> 
> I hope you've all had a great day. It's very warm again. 20C which is fantastic for us here. I'm loving it. I open the porch Windows and the middle door and let the air breeze through, I always have my outside doors locked.
> 
> Well, I think that's about it, except I keep getting twinges of toothache again. So I'm popping in the paracetamols.
> 
> I love having you all as sisters, love yawl. Xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's a sweet picture.


That photo is beautiful.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Getting out of the way sounds like a good plan. We are totally marooned today. Neighbor notified us last night that a flyer was placed on our front doors. Flyer said our road and the three roads leading to our road would be closed all day today. Luckily she saw her flyer and warmed us. Many of my neighbors will not know and will not be able to leave for work. I am sure there is going to be fireworks because of the untimely notice of the road closure.


Boy somebody dropped the ball planning that out!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I had my Fanta, I think we never realized it was happening, there will be a lot more people the same. You've got to understand Judi where we live we don't get such things as sunburn, so we'd been taken by surprise and honestly never gave it a thought. I will in two years if Matthew hopefully gets his degree. When I think that there were so many people with children too. It was a beautiful experience, because I think we all expected to be dull as it normally is.


Ok, I will set my indignant meter back, a few notches! It is nice to be able too sit in the sun; but here, we would beslathered with sun screen wwith the highest level of protection possible. I don't go into the sun, when it is warmer than about 27°C, but the sun is getting quite hot at that point!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> HI EVERYONE, I'M BACK and have got about 12 pages to catch up on, I know what I will be doing this evening. Well we are in and surrounded by boxes which I am slowly plodding my my way through. Have missed you all and been lost without you. Now to start catching up on what you've all been up to. I'm sure happy to be back. xx


Welcolm back, we all missed you also! Enjoy catching up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Can't beat a good pootle!!! I shouldn't have expected too much from this guy, he is the one that put our shower in and he managed to chip a bit out of the ceramic tray and connected the water supply round the wrong way so you have to turn it to hot to get it cooler!! He had already tiled over he pipes so couldn't face getting him to rip it all out!! He's retiring soon so I won't be tempted to call on him again, he is cheap though!! xxxx


Sounds likeit might be time for him to retire, especially when he is making those kind of errors! At least it still looks good! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Think I prefer the bottle I know where that's been. xx


I agree with you, on that one! I could never see the sense of drinking out of someone's shoe, one never knows what might be wrong with the foot that uses the said shoe! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Sorry about the flat. Hope the rest of your travels will be uneventful.


We can hope. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I can also put things where they shouldn't be and they would have had a very uncomfortable drive back. Actually all went well. xx


That is excellent, just don't wreck yourself with all the box unpacking! Just do a bit at a time, and look after yourself, and your leg! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have caught up, sorry I've not answered much, will do better from now on. Oh it's good to be back. xx


Good to have you back!


----------



## binkbrice

I finished my socks but I just haven’t taken a picture yet! Little Lorena is a week old today boy that flew by!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I use to take strips of brown paper bags and soak them in vinegar. Lay them on the sunburn, you could feel the heat coming off the paper. It would always take the red right out.


When I was a kid, mum used to slather us with fresh Tomato, or cold tea, and we were always brown, and pain free, the next day! The only time I remember peeling, and being very ill, was the year we went to Queensland; but I was very dark, when I got over that lot of sunburn! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! So far it's a very mixed bag. Had a flat late last night. Got to our hotel (which was another 2 hours' drive away) at around 3:45 am. Mr. Ric was able to put the spare on last night so we could get to the hotel, but right now we are at the tire store where they are repairing the damaged tire and changing out the spare for us. Will be another long day. Hopefully see DS in the morning for breakfast before we head north. All in a day's fun of travelling these days. :sm06: xxxooo


You will be settled in your new home, once this is all finished, then you can relax, and get on with your new life! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We had the same experience. Plumber put it so when the lever was turned to cold it got hot and when it was turned to hot it got cold. That was dangerous for the greatgrands and we had him come back to fix it. He got offended when I politely said he should take pictures before he takes things apart so he knows for sure they are put together correctly. After he left we checked his work and he took it apart and put it back together again incorrectly. ???????? I put a red glitter H over the C of the faucet so greatgrand knew to avoid the scalding hot water.


*WOW* :sm15: ......... I hope you didn't pay for the failed repair, *of his own work*! :sm06: :sm07: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I hope it is nothing serious with your teeth. I know they have caused you a bit of grief already. My teeth bother me when I am tense and clinch my jaw. I am amazed at how much using sensodyne toothpaste relieves the discomfort.


I haven't had TMJ pain, for quite a while now, quite a few years, anyway; but the Sensodyne might give relief to pain caused by several other sources, like injuries caused by accidently biting the inside of one's mouth (which I do quite often)! So, with that thoughtin my brain, I think my next toothpaste purchase will be Sensodyne, to test my theory! ????????????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Have already got a big pile of empty ones filling up one end of the kitchen but my so called craft room is still full of them. xx


Progress :sm02: take your time with the craft room and get it just as you like


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! So far it's a very mixed bag. Had a flat late last night. Got to our hotel (which was another 2 hours' drive away) at around 3:45 am. Mr. Ric was able to put the spare on last night so we could get to the hotel, but right now we are at the tire store where they are repairing the damaged tire and changing out the spare for us. Will be another long day. Hopefully see DS in the morning for breakfast before we head north. All in a day's fun of travelling these days. :sm06: xxxooo


Oh no, that's not fun! Hopefully the rest of the journey doesn't have anything like that


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have caught up, sorry I've not answered much, will do better from now on. Oh it's good to be back. xx


Good to have you back!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! So far it's a very mixed bag. Had a flat late last night. Got to our hotel (which was another 2 hours' drive away) at around 3:45 am. Mr. Ric was able to put the spare on last night so we could get to the hotel, but right now we are at the tire store where they are repairing the damaged tire and changing out the spare for us. Will be another long day. Hopefully see DS in the morning for breakfast before we head north. All in a day's fun of travelling these days. :sm06: xxxooo


Oh, no!! Maybe fate was telling you that you should be tucked up in bed at that time of night! Better luck with the rest of your journey love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We had the same experience. Plumber put it so when the lever was turned to cold it got hot and when it was turned to hot it got cold. That was dangerous for the greatgrands and we had him come back to fix it. He got offended when I politely said he should take pictures before he takes things apart so he knows for sure they are put together correctly. After he left we checked his work and he took it apart and put it back together again incorrectly. ???????? I put a red glitter H over the C of the faucet so greatgrand knew to avoid the scalding hot water.


And I thought my bodger was unique!! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ok, I will set my indignant meter back, a few notches! It is nice to be able too sit in the sun; but here, we would beslathered with sun screen wwith the highest level of protection possible. I don't go into the sun, when it is warmer than about 27°C, but the sun is getting quite hot at that point!????????


I'm sure I've told you before about the time we spent in Melbourne? It was 42'C and all we did was hop from hotel to mall to cinema, couldn't hack that heat at all!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, just don't wreck yourself with all the box unpacking! Just do a bit at a time, and look after yourself, and your leg! ???????? xoxoxo


 :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> And I thought my bodger was unique!! ????????


I've just thought, it used to be that the disks with H and C on them would pop out and you could change them over. Is that a possibility for either of you?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Had some rain overnight and boy does our garden smell delicious. Washed a load more fleece yesterday - pnly 2 more to go, but they are whole fleece. Had delicious fish and chips and a great sing song in the evening. This was the last one until we start again in September.

Mr P has made me a couple of carding combs and I now have a basket of Teeswater floof ready for spinning.

Having our carpet cleaned this afternoon so we have to move all the furniture out.

Welcome back Jacky and take it easy on that knee.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Boy somebody dropped the ball planning that out!


If I try very hard I can understand the poor planning. They finished another job quicker than expected and thought they would get this job done sooner rather than later. The roads were suppose to be opened Yesterday by 5 p.m. They only managed to get one side of our road resurfaced. Road remains closed to all traffic. It is thundering and lightning right now so no work will be done today. Neighbors are very irritated at having to walk blocks to get to their vehicles parked blocks away. Walking in 100 degree temperatures and thunder/lightning storms makes a person very irritated.


----------



## jinx

For us that would be 107, very very hot. After the storm this a.m. the temperature is going to climb to 100 with high humidity. 
We would not be going out even if we were still not marooned in our little corner of the village.


London Girl said:


> I'm sure I've told you before about the time we spent in Melbourne? It was 42'C and all we did was hop from hotel to mall to cinema, couldn't hack that heat at all!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

No, the entire unit would have to be changed. Actually the bright red glitter H worked out better for the youngsters. However, Mr. Wonderful got a few jolts of hot water as he would forget it was backwards.


lifeline said:


> I've just thought, it used to be that the disks with H and C on them would pop out and you could change them over. Is that a possibility for either of you?


----------



## London Girl

Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> For us that would be 107, very very hot. After the storm this a.m. the temperature is going to climb to 100 with high humidity.
> We would not be going out even if we were still not marooned in our little corner of the village.


We were on holiday in Oz so didn't want to stay in our hotel room too much. Naively, we went to sit in the park with our books. Didn't stay there long, flies everywhere, the locals must have thought we were nuts!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


It's lovely, I like your tiles


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's lovely, I like your tiles


Thanks, they were done 11 years ago and I never want to get rid of them, they have a pearlised finish, really pretty!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> linkan wrote:
> 28 yes ago today I married my best friend.
> The day I met him I proclaimed to everyone close to me that I had just met my husband. I saw my children in his eyes.
> My sweet adorable hon hon ❤
> 
> Saxy wrote:
> Two lovely people, and still so much in love. Congratulations.
> 
> Thanks Janet, we had a great day together.
> We slept in, just a few winks and extra cuddle time. Then we went to the movies and dined on soda,popcorn and nachos. Then home for cake that I bought him, I should have taken a pic sorry. It just said happy 28th hon hon????
> Then we snuggled up and watched cartoons before falling asleep because that's his favorite part of every day ????
> Aaaah...
> Living on the wild side, ain't it grand lmao❣????


If that's the wild side let me out of my cage!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon all from a wet Norfolk but it is brightening up. Didn't go AWOL again, I was all ready to come on here at 10.15 having done all my chores, loaded the washing machine and emptied a couple more boxes when DH called, spent the rest of the morning doing his chores as well. Anyone want a useless male? Anyway have had dinner and am now sitting down for the first time today. Not sure how long that will last. Now have to go back to page 19 to catch up. Hope you're all having a better day than I am. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Good to have you back!


Thanks, it's good to be back. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful, so glad it was warm enough!! Reminds me of our dip at Worthing!! xxxx


Fnd memories. Chris and I sat and watched you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Progress :sm02: take your time with the craft room and get it just as you like


Can foresee a battle coming on for that room, we have nowhere to put all the office stuff so that has been dumped in there atm. Something will have to go and it's not going to be my yarn. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Had some rain overnight and boy does our garden smell delicious. Washed a load more fleece yesterday - pnly 2 more to go, but they are whole fleece. Had delicious fish and chips and a great sing song in the evening. This was the last one until we start again in September.
> 
> Mr P has made me a couple of carding combs and I now have a basket of Teeswater floof ready for spinning.
> 
> Having our carpet cleaned this afternoon so we have to move all the furniture out.
> 
> Welcome back Jacky and take it easy on that knee.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Ha ha, chance would be a fine thing. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


Very nice and the units don't look too bad in the photo. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

That calmed me down just looking at the picture!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I can remember as a kid my mum plastering me in it. Ours was pink. x


Yes, it was. I remember it well.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> My Princess had bug eyes like that when she was a kitten. She eventually grew into her eyes and ears. But they still bug out when she gets excited.
> I like that name "Squish".


That's what his family call little Hunter.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


That looks great. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, chance would be a fine thing. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Put your foot down with a firm hand but mind your knee.????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Can foresee a battle coming on for that room, we have nowhere to put all the office stuff so that has been dumped in there atm. Something will have to go and it's not going to be my yarn. xx


You stand your ground x


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, do not battle over it, share it. We have both our desks and my crafting in one room. The closet is full of yarn and I have two dressers full of crafting stuff. Harold has his big desk with the drawers packed with his stuff and his computer. My desk is just large enough for my laptop. Under the t.v. is Lilly's crafting cabinet. It is a small room full of things we enjoy and hidden from casual visitors view.
I hope you work something out that works well for both of you.



Barn-dweller said:


> Can foresee a battle coming on for that room, we have nowhere to put all the office stuff so that has been dumped in there atm. Something will have to go and it's not going to be my yarn. xx


----------



## jinx

Very nice and neat. I also like the tiles. Any chance of a close up picture of the wall paper?
Flo is moving today She spent all of yesterday hanging decorations, and curtains. The boxes are all full and the cupboards are bare, but the walls look nice????????????.


London Girl said:


> Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I haven't had TMJ pain, for quite a while now, quite a few years, anyway; but the Sensodyne might give relief to pain caused by several other sources, like injuries caused by accidently biting the inside of one's mouth (which I do quite often)! So, with that thoughtin my brain, I think my next toothpaste purchase will be Sensodyne, to test my theory! ????????????


There is specialist gel for accidents inside the mouth, which reacts very quickly to ease and heal.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


Very nice colouring.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> You stand your ground x


I agree. Put on your woollen bullying hat and insist.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a wet Norfolk but it is brightening up. Didn't go AWOL again, I was all ready to come on here at 10.15 having done all my chores, loaded the washing machine and emptied a couple more boxes when DH called, spent the rest of the morning doing his chores as well. Anyone want a useless male? Anyway have had dinner and am now sitting down for the first time today. Not sure how long that will last. Now have to go back to page 19 to catch up. Hope you're all having a better day than I am. xx


No thanks, I've already got one! Having said that, he's just put the kitchen clock back on the wall without too much nagging!!! Glad you've finally got your feet up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Very nice and the units don't look too bad in the photo. xxxx :sm24:


Thanks! They are a bit dark for my taste and very difficult to keep clean, they show every fingerprint!! However, I think I'm just going to have to live with them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Very nice and neat. I also like the tiles. Any chance of a close up picture of the wall paper?
> Flo is moving today She spent all of yesterday hanging decorations, and curtains. The boxes are all full and the cupboards are bare, but the walls look niceÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂ¤Â¡Ã°ÂÂ¤Â .


Here you go Judith, have a close up of the tiles too!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Here you go Judith, have a close up of the tiles too!! Xxxx


Ooooh that's lovely


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Here you go Judith, have a close up of the tiles too!! Xxxx


I like those. X


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've had another good laundry day and done some tidying. I've got clothes that need to go away but I'm trying to tidy drawers at the same time...I don't do things by halves. I had tea with marg. I'm going to try and take a selfie of my scabby nose...the sun has really burned it. I look like someone's lamped me. 

Did any of you watch gentleman jack while it was on tv a good few weeks ago with suranne jones? I'm watching it on record and I think it brilliant, and I love the signature tune. It's a bit raunchy...well. It's a lot raunchy but the acting is fabulous. 

Tomorrow is Matthews birthday then I think we will have a lull until Christmas time. My little purse is getting a hammering. I shall sing happy birthday to him on FaceTime and get up there for early afternoon. I intend to be back Saturday and sort out my correspondences over the weekend. 

That's it for today girls, love you all xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I hope it is nothing serious with your teeth. I know they have caused you a bit of grief already. My teeth bother me when I am tense and clinch my jaw. I am amazed at how much using sensodyne toothpaste relieves the discomfort.


My teeth are older than me, what I have left that is....they've been problematic since I got my big girls teeth at 7/8ish. I am so scared of dentists it's untrue. I have to wait until I really can't bear the pain anymore. I'd rather have babies.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> And I thought my bodger was unique!! ????????


Does he have a brother called Jim the window cleaner come decorator? ???????????????? as you can tell I'm still ticked off about it.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


June, it's gorgeous. It really is.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> June, it's gorgeous. It really is.


Thanks Susan, at least it looks a bit smarter now!


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Ooooh that's lovely


What she said only more


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Does he have a brother called Jim the window cleaner come decorator? ???????????????? as you can tell I'm still ticked off about it.


Quite possibly! I won't be having him back to do any more for me, I'd rather take my chances with Rated People online!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had another good laundry day and done some tidying. I've got clothes that need to go away but I'm trying to tidy drawers at the same time...I don't do things by halves. I had tea with marg. I'm going to try and take a selfie of my scabby nose...the sun has really burned it. I look like someone's lamped me.
> 
> Did any of you watch gentleman jack while it was on tv a good few weeks ago with suranne jones? I'm watching it on record and I think it brilliant, and I love the signature tune. It's a bit raunchy...well. It's a lot raunchy but the acting is fabulous.
> 
> Tomorrow is Matthews birthday then I think we will have a lull until Christmas time. My little purse is getting a hammering. I shall sing happy birthday to him on FaceTime and get up there for early afternoon. I intend to be back Saturday and sort out my correspondences over the weekend.
> 
> That's it for today girls, love you all xxxx


Wishing Matthew a very happy birthday!


----------



## grandma susan

Ouch


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ouch


Oh dear, you poor thing! Hope it gets better very soon! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Put your foot down with a firm hand but mind your knee.????????


Everything is out of commission now. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh dear, do not battle over it, share it. We have both our desks and my crafting in one room. The closet is full of yarn and I have two dressers full of crafting stuff. Harold has his big desk with the drawers packed with his stuff and his computer. My desk is just large enough for my laptop. Under the t.v. is Lilly's crafting cabinet. It is a small room full of things we enjoy and hidden from casual visitors view.
> I hope you work something out that works well for both of you.


The trouble is my craft space in The Barn was big and now I'm down to a tiny fourth bedroom. Theres a bed settee in there and that half fills it. Think I will have to do some serious de-stashing and donating. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No thanks, I've already got one! Having said that, he's just put the kitchen clock back on the wall without too much nagging!!! Glad you've finally got your feet up!! xxxx


It didn't last long. xxxx


----------



## Sealcookie

Sorry


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ouch


Ouch in deed, that looks sore


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is my craft space in The Barn was big and now I'm down to a tiny fourth bedroom. Theres a bed settee in there and that half fills it. Think I will have to do some serious de-stashing and donating. xx


Nah, dump the bed-settee!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ouch


Pooh. Poor you. That looks sore. Hope it heals quickly. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Carpets all cleaned. And just because the furniture is in the wrong place it doesn't stop Bentley from settling down


----------



## janiceknits34

Gorgeous pillows!


----------



## jinx

Wait-stop- do not do anything drastic. If your bed settee does not have space under it replace it with one that has space for bins of yarn. Or de-stash the settee or donate it.

quote=Barn-dweller]The trouble is my craft space in The Barn was big and now I'm down to a tiny fourth bedroom. Theres a bed settee in there and that half fills it. Think I will have to do some serious de-stashing and donating. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Oh your poor little nose. It really is sore. Sending gentle pats and Noxzema to make it feel better. 


grandma susan said:


> Ouch


----------



## London Girl

Cakes my DD has made for her form as it is her last day tomorrow! Cute, huh? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Cakes my DD has made for her form as it is her last day tomorrow! Cute, huh? Xxxx


Very. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Progress :sm02: take your time with the craft room and get it just as you like


Ditto from me, Jacky. I'm still working on my craft room. It all takes time. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Oh no, that's not fun! Hopefully the rest of the journey doesn't have anything like that


We can hope. We're about to head over to the coast from central Oregon and take it slow and easy from there. Haven't been to the coast in at least a couple of years so will be a nice change. Had a good, if short, visit with DS this morning. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, no!! Maybe fate was telling you that you should be tucked up in bed at that time of night! Better luck with the rest of your journey love!! Xxxx


No kidding. That's where I usually am at that hour of the night. :sm01: xxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> For us that would be 107, very very hot. After the storm this a.m. the temperature is going to climb to 100 with high humidity.
> We would not be going out even if we were still not marooned in our little corner of the village.


It was 117°F on Monday afternoon when I ran an errand in the next town after our closest one (60 miles to the east of us). That was hot! ☀☀xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello! Just popping in before I'm off for a haircut! Kitchen more or less finished, a few bits to change because they don't go with the new walls but this is how it looks now! Xxxx


It looks wonderful!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I agree. Put on your woollen bullying hat and insist.


Ditto from me, Jacky! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Ouch


Ouch is right!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm sure I've told you before about the time we spent in Melbourne? It was 42'C and all we did was hop from hotel to mall to cinema, couldn't hack that heat at all!! Xxxx


Yes I vaguely remember that, but I had forgotten. :sm04: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> There is specialist gel for accidents inside the mouth, which reacts very quickly to ease and heal.


:sm24: Would you know the name of it, and is it available over the counter, or is it only by a script? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ouch


Ouch is right! I hope it heals quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Cakes my DD has made for her form as it is her last day tomorrow! Cute, huh? Xxxx


Very cute! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Carpets all cleaned. And just because the furniture is in the wrong place it doesn't stop Bentley from settling down


Good job that the weather was dry


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Cakes my DD has made for her form as it is her last day tomorrow! Cute, huh? Xxxx


They are cute, but so sad. What is she moving on to?


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope. We're about to head over to the coast from central Oregon and take it slow and easy from there. Haven't been to the coast in at least a couple of years so will be a nice change. Had a good, if short, visit with DS this morning. :sm01: xxxooo


Sounding positive :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> :sm24: Would you know the name of it, and is it available over the counter, or is it only by a script? xoxoxo


Anbesol is a liquid that does the trick, over the counter at the pharmacy!


----------



## LondonChris

She's so gorgeous, what a cheeky smile. Xx


linkan said:


> I love it! Give her our love ????
> 
> Thanks Mav❣
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, we went and saw Endgame and it was awesome! I cried through the whole thing????????
> 
> And then Jen sent me this...


----------



## LondonChris

Well it’s taken a while but I finally caught up. Glad Jackie is now moved in! Susan sorry about the suntan but congratulation to your GS. I remember my DD’s graduation in the Painted Hall in Greenwich, such a wonderful day.
Kaz & the boys stayed last night. I was having a wonderful dream when I had my 7 year old GS come yelling into our room. Apparently I was the only one to sort the shower for him. Then the little one arrived to have his bath. There was not time last night & he really needed that bath. Yesterday at school he drew all over his arms & feet with a bright green felt pen. Anyway he is now clean, less green & happy. As usual we have had a few traumas this week. Did I tell you MrB had leg problems? He got over his knee which had to be stapled together. A week ago he had the biggest blister on his other leg. I sent him off to Dr & came home with his leg from the knee down covered. Since then he has had to go back frequently to get it changed. He has had 3 blisters on top of each other. I hope it’s getting better, he doesn’t say much.
Then my DD got notice to get out of her flat by the end of August. Her place is really horrible but it’s home ( when they aren’t here). After lots of upset I made her ring a friend who has a flat ear us which she rents out. Would you believe her lodgers moved out last week. Kaz went to see it last night & it’s hers. What a relief, just needs to get rid of tons of stuff. So much for a quiet summer holiday!
Sorry for the long message, my fault for not getting on more. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacky. I'm still working on my craft room. It all takes time. :sm01: xxxooo


Yes, I'm overwhelmed with boxes. Although this is quite a big bungalow I still seem short of one room and until I sort that out my craft room is just full of everything. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope. We're about to head over to the coast from central Oregon and take it slow and easy from there. Haven't been to the coast in at least a couple of years so will be a nice change. Had a good, if short, visit with DS this morning. :sm01: xxxooo


Sounds as though you are making the journey as enjoyable as you can. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Well it's taken a while but I finally caught up. Glad Jackie is now moved in! Susan sorry about the suntan but congratulation to your GS. I remember my DD's graduation in the Painted Hall in Greenwich, such a wonderful day.
> Kaz & the boys stayed last night. I was having a wonderful dream when I had my 7 year old GS come yelling into our room. Apparently I was the only one to sort the shower for him. Then the little one arrived to have his bath. There was not time last night & he really needed that bath. Yesterday at school he drew all over his arms & feet with a bright green felt pen. Anyway he is now clean, less green & happy. As usual we have had a few traumas this week. Did I tell you MrB had leg problems? He got over his knee which had to be stapled together. A week ago he had the biggest blister on his other leg. I sent him off to Dr & came home with his leg from the knee down covered. Since then he has had to go back frequently to get it changed. He has had 3 blisters on top of each other. I hope it's getting better, he doesn't say much.
> Then my DD got notice to get out of her flat by the end of August. Her place is really horrible but it's home ( when they aren't here). After lots of upset I made her ring a friend who has a flat ear us which she rents out. Would you believe her lodgers moved out last week. Kaz went to see it last night & it's hers. What a relief, just needs to get rid of tons of stuff. So much for a quiet summer holiday!
> Sorry for the long message, my fault for not getting on more. Xxx


Never a dull moment in your house. Glad DD managed to get another flat so quickly. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk where it is trying to rain. DH's new lawn mower is coming this morning so we might have a slightly tidier garden over the weekend. Tons to do out there as well but it will just have to do its own thing for a while. Need to get rid of some empty boxes as the kitchen is half full of them. Trying to have an easier morning, will do some paper work, I can sit down and do that. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Well it's taken a while but I finally caught up. Glad Jackie is now moved in! Susan sorry about the suntan but congratulation to your GS. I remember my DD's graduation in the Painted Hall in Greenwich, such a wonderful day.
> Kaz & the boys stayed last night. I was having a wonderful dream when I had my 7 year old GS come yelling into our room. Apparently I was the only one to sort the shower for him. Then the little one arrived to have his bath. There was not time last night & he really needed that bath. Yesterday at school he drew all over his arms & feet with a bright green felt pen. Anyway he is now clean, less green & happy. As usual we have had a few traumas this week. Did I tell you MrB had leg problems? He got over his knee which had to be stapled together. A week ago he had the biggest blister on his other leg. I sent him off to Dr & came home with his leg from the knee down covered. Since then he has had to go back frequently to get it changed. He has had 3 blisters on top of each other. I hope it's getting better, he doesn't say much.
> Then my DD got notice to get out of her flat by the end of August. Her place is really horrible but it's home ( when they aren't here). After lots of upset I made her ring a friend who has a flat ear us which she rents out. Would you believe her lodgers moved out last week. Kaz went to see it last night & it's hers. What a relief, just needs to get rid of tons of stuff. So much for a quiet summer holiday!
> Sorry for the long message, my fault for not getting on more. Xxx


Wow, Chris, how do you cope! Sorry you have had all that, but really glad you helped sort out the flat so quickly


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk where it is trying to rain. DH's new lawn mower is coming this morning so we might have a slightly tidier garden over the weekend. Tons to do out there as well but it will just have to do its own thing for a while. Need to get rid of some empty boxes as the kitchen is half full of them. Trying to have an easier morning, will do some paper work, I can sit down and do that. Have a good day, back later. xx


Emptying boxes is one thing, getting rid of the empty boxes is another thing altogether...it feels no sooner have you got rid of one lot that they begin to pile up again immediately!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> They are cute, but so sad. What is she moving on to?


A private girls school where she can teach A level maths instead of the International Bacaloreate that they have at her current school and where great big boys won't intimidate her!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Emptying boxes is one thing, getting rid of the empty boxes is another thing altogether...it feels no sooner have you got rid of one lot that they begin to pile up again immediately!


I think a few trips to the dump will be on the agenda soon. xx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm off out to meet our Chrissy for shops and lunch!! Tell you all about it later!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well it's taken a while but I finally caught up. Glad Jackie is now moved in! Susan sorry about the suntan but congratulation to your GS. I remember my DD's graduation in the Painted Hall in Greenwich, such a wonderful day.
> Kaz & the boys stayed last night. I was having a wonderful dream when I had my 7 year old GS come yelling into our room. Apparently I was the only one to sort the shower for him. Then the little one arrived to have his bath. There was not time last night & he really needed that bath. Yesterday at school he drew all over his arms & feet with a bright green felt pen. Anyway he is now clean, less green & happy. As usual we have had a few traumas this week. Did I tell you MrB had leg problems? He got over his knee which had to be stapled together. A week ago he had the biggest blister on his other leg. I sent him off to Dr & came home with his leg from the knee down covered. Since then he has had to go back frequently to get it changed. He has had 3 blisters on top of each other. I hope it's getting better, he doesn't say much.
> Then my DD got notice to get out of her flat by the end of August. Her place is really horrible but it's home ( when they aren't here). After lots of upset I made her ring a friend who has a flat ear us which she rents out. Would you believe her lodgers moved out last week. Kaz went to see it last night & it's hers. What a relief, just needs to get rid of tons of stuff. So much for a quiet summer holiday!
> Sorry for the long message, my fault for not getting on more. Xxx


Nice to hear from you Chris. Sorry Mr B is having so much trouble with his leg. Hope it heals quickly. And good news for Kaz about the flat. Now please look after yourself and not do too much! lots of love and hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off out to meet our Chrissy for shops and lunch!! Tell you all about it later!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


Have a lovely day and give her a hug from me. Lovely cakes by the way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rainy Surrey.. All the carpets are clean and dry and I am trying to persuade Mr P that he doesn't come in from the garden and walk straight through the lounge!! I am also banning him from putting on outdoor shoes in the bedroom. I think I am on a loosing battle. We have decided to get rid of some superfluous furniture and give anything that is going back into the rooms a good clean and polish. This may take some time, but we are in no rush.

Jacky, thinking of you. I am sure that once you get rid of the boxes you will see more space. Hope you can take it a bit easier today.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey.. All the carpets are clean and dry and I am trying to persuade Mr P that he doesn't come in from the garden and walk straight through the lounge!! I am also banning him from putting on outdoor shoes in the bedroom. I think I am on a loosing battle. We have decided to get rid of some superfluous furniture and give anything that is going back into the rooms a good clean and polish. This may take some time, but we are in no rush.
> 
> Jacky, thinking of you. I am sure that once you get rid of the boxes you will see more space. Hope you can take it a bit easier today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Did manage to train DH to take his shoes of in the porch at The Barn, things have regressed since then so will have to start basic training again. :sm23: Am trying to have an easier day. Have discovered a new slant on 'stop and search', start doing something, find you need something you haven't got, stop everything and search through the boxes. Makes life very difficult sometimes. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ouch


That really is ouch.


----------



## SaxonLady

Sealcookie said:


> Sorry


Hello Sealcookie. What are you sorry for?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Nah, dump the bed-settee!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I have the same problem in my study. I need to do some shifting around when I get rid of all my jobs.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Carpets all cleaned. And just because the furniture is in the wrong place it doesn't stop Bentley from settling down


All the more so, BECAUSE they are different.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Cakes my DD has made for her form as it is her last day tomorrow! Cute, huh? Xxxx


aaaaaaw.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> :sm24: Would you know the name of it, and is it available over the counter, or is it only by a script? xoxoxo


It's sold over the counter here and it's called Corsodyl Dental Gel (chlorhexidine digluconate) and I would not be without it when I wake up after biting my cheek or, even worse, my tongue.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Well it's taken a while but I finally caught up. Glad Jackie is now moved in! Susan sorry about the suntan but congratulation to your GS. I remember my DD's graduation in the Painted Hall in Greenwich, such a wonderful day.
> Kaz & the boys stayed last night. I was having a wonderful dream when I had my 7 year old GS come yelling into our room. Apparently I was the only one to sort the shower for him. Then the little one arrived to have his bath. There was not time last night & he really needed that bath. Yesterday at school he drew all over his arms & feet with a bright green felt pen. Anyway he is now clean, less green & happy. As usual we have had a few traumas this week. Did I tell you MrB had leg problems? He got over his knee which had to be stapled together. A week ago he had the biggest blister on his other leg. I sent him off to Dr & came home with his leg from the knee down covered. Since then he has had to go back frequently to get it changed. He has had 3 blisters on top of each other. I hope it's getting better, he doesn't say much.
> Then my DD got notice to get out of her flat by the end of August. Her place is really horrible but it's home ( when they aren't here). After lots of upset I made her ring a friend who has a flat ear us which she rents out. Would you believe her lodgers moved out last week. Kaz went to see it last night & it's hers. What a relief, just needs to get rid of tons of stuff. So much for a quiet summer holiday!
> Sorry for the long message, my fault for not getting on more. Xxx


Well it's good to have you back and to catch up with your news.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> A private girls school where she can teach A level maths instead of the International Bacaloreate that they have at her current school and where great big boys won't intimidate her!! Xxxx


It sounds idyllic but teenage girls can be really vicious verbally.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's a dreary day here today, and supposedly going to get worse, so I'm staying in. I see washing, washing up, paying bills and (ssshhh) jigsaws in my near future.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Did manage to train DH to take his shoes of in the porch at The Barn, things have regressed since then so will have to start basic training again. :sm23: Am trying to have an easier day. Have discovered a new slant on 'stop and search', start doing something, find you need something you haven't got, stop everything and search through the boxes. Makes life very difficult sometimes. xx


Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:13 am EDT and 26'C (79'F) with 79% humidity and hazy skies. We are under a heat alert as it will be 41'C (106'F) this afternoon, and I have to go out to take DD to the dentist. The AC in my car works.
Yesterday was Stuart's birthday. We ran around to different stores until we got the grey teeshirt that he wanted and had Chinese takeaway for supper. Yesterday was also Knit Night and I took my finished brioche cowl to the store and put it on one of the manniquins. I forgot to take a finished picture so I will need to go back this afternoon, after the dentist run, or tomorrow to get a picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

I think I photobombed enough. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's a dreary day here today, and supposedly going to get worse, so I'm staying in. I see washing, washing up, paying bills and (ssshhh) jigsaws in my near future.


Enjoy the jigsaws.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Did manage to train DH to take his shoes of in the porch at The Barn, things have regressed since then so will have to start basic training again. :sm23: Am trying to have an easier day. Have discovered a new slant on 'stop and search', start doing something, find you need something you haven't got, stop everything and search through the boxes. Makes life very difficult sometimes. xx


It's a constant struggle here as well. We have the boot tray right beside the door but some people just don't see it.
I thought you were going to say, start something, find you need something you know is in a box, start something else, and find you need something else that is also in a box. 
If you can break down the boxes and tie them and put them outside, you'll think you have more room. And that is a good job for DH.
:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey.. All the carpets are clean and dry and I am trying to persuade Mr P that he doesn't come in from the garden and walk straight through the lounge!! I am also banning him from putting on outdoor shoes in the bedroom. I think I am on a loosing battle. We have decided to get rid of some superfluous furniture and give anything that is going back into the rooms a good clean and polish. This may take some time, but we are in no rush.
> 
> Jacky, thinking of you. I am sure that once you get rid of the boxes you will see more space. Hope you can take it a bit easier today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Boot tray near the lounge door.
I hope you get your furniture back inside before the next rain.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off out to meet our Chrissy for shops and lunch!! Tell you all about it later!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


HAve a lovely meetup


----------



## jinx

I enjoyed seeing everything. I can see a lot of beautiful knitting in your future.


nitz8catz said:


> I think I photobombed enough. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A private girls school where she can teach A level maths instead of the International Bacaloreate that they have at her current school and where great big boys won't intimidate her!! Xxxx


A change is always refreshing, especially if she wasn't happy at the old job.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk where it is trying to rain. DH's new lawn mower is coming this morning so we might have a slightly tidier garden over the weekend. Tons to do out there as well but it will just have to do its own thing for a while. Need to get rid of some empty boxes as the kitchen is half full of them. Trying to have an easier morning, will do some paper work, I can sit down and do that. Have a good day, back later. xx


You have a good day too. Don't overdo.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Well it's taken a while but I finally caught up. Glad Jackie is now moved in! Susan sorry about the suntan but congratulation to your GS. I remember my DD's graduation in the Painted Hall in Greenwich, such a wonderful day.
> Kaz & the boys stayed last night. I was having a wonderful dream when I had my 7 year old GS come yelling into our room. Apparently I was the only one to sort the shower for him. Then the little one arrived to have his bath. There was not time last night & he really needed that bath. Yesterday at school he drew all over his arms & feet with a bright green felt pen. Anyway he is now clean, less green & happy. As usual we have had a few traumas this week. Did I tell you MrB had leg problems? He got over his knee which had to be stapled together. A week ago he had the biggest blister on his other leg. I sent him off to Dr & came home with his leg from the knee down covered. Since then he has had to go back frequently to get it changed. He has had 3 blisters on top of each other. I hope it's getting better, he doesn't say much.
> Then my DD got notice to get out of her flat by the end of August. Her place is really horrible but it's home ( when they aren't here). After lots of upset I made her ring a friend who has a flat ear us which she rents out. Would you believe her lodgers moved out last week. Kaz went to see it last night & it's hers. What a relief, just needs to get rid of tons of stuff. So much for a quiet summer holiday!
> Sorry for the long message, my fault for not getting on more. Xxx


I hope MrB feels better soon. It's great that Katz was able to find a new flat so quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Anbesol is a liquid that does the trick, over the counter at the pharmacy!


Ambesol is in gel form here but does the same thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It was 117°F on Monday afternoon when I ran an errand in the next town after our closest one (60 miles to the east of us). That was hot! ☀☀xxxooo


That's hot!
I hope you find better temps closer to the coast.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope. We're about to head over to the coast from central Oregon and take it slow and easy from there. Haven't been to the coast in at least a couple of years so will be a nice change. Had a good, if short, visit with DS this morning. :sm01: xxxooo


From the pictures I've seen that is a beautiful coast. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacky. I'm still working on my craft room. It all takes time. :sm01: xxxooo


Craft room? I have a corner, if I'm lucky. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Cakes my DD has made for her form as it is her last day tomorrow! Cute, huh? Xxxx


Those are cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Carpets all cleaned. And just because the furniture is in the wrong place it doesn't stop Bentley from settling down


Cats don't like changes. He found something familiar, so all is good. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is my craft space in The Barn was big and now I'm down to a tiny fourth bedroom. Theres a bed settee in there and that half fills it. Think I will have to do some serious de-stashing and donating. xx





London Girl said:


> Nah, dump the bed-settee!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I agree, dump the settee first before touching anything crafty.
Also don't forget vertical space. Upright cabinets or shelves take less floor space. Or hang something from the ceiling. (Not DH, no matter how much you are tempted :sm01: )


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ouch


Ooh that looks like it needs some medical cream. I hope it doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:13 am EDT and 26'C (79'F) with 79% humidity and hazy skies. We are under a heat alert as it will be 41'C (106'F) this afternoon, and I have to go out to take DD to the dentist. The AC in my car works.
> Yesterday was Stuart's birthday. We ran around to different stores until we got the grey teeshirt that he wanted and had Chinese takeaway for supper. Yesterday was also Knit Night and I took my finished brioche cowl to the store and put it on one of the manniquins. I forgot to take a finished picture so I will need to go back this afternoon, after the dentist run, or tomorrow to get a picture.


Lovely photos. Scrummy food and squishy yarn. Hope you can keep cool. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Boot tray near the lounge door.
> I hope you get your furniture back inside before the next rain.
> Happy Friday.


All furniture was back in doors last night which was great as it did rain in the night. Have spent today cleaning and polishing before putting back in place. X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I agree, dump the settee first before touching anything crafty.
> Also don't forget vertical space. Upright cabinets or shelves take less floor space. Or hang something from the ceiling. (Not DH, no matter how much you are tempted :sm01: )


That made me giggle x


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It sounds idyllic but teenage girls can be really vicious verbally.


I think she'll cope because she used to be one of those girls!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just back from a lovely few hours with Chris, it was raining so spent it all in Primark, most of it in the cafe!! Really nice to meet up and catch up!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, I'm overwhelmed with boxes. Although this is quite a big bungalow I still seem short of one room and until I sort that out my craft room is just full of everything. xx :sm16:


I completely understand! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you are making the journey as enjoyable as you can. xx


Definitely trying to. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Never a dull moment in your house. Glad DD managed to get another flat so quickly. xx


Ditto from me, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:13 am EDT and 26'C (79'F) with 79% humidity and hazy skies. We are under a heat alert as it will be 41'C (106'F) this afternoon, and I have to go out to take DD to the dentist. The AC in my car works.
> Yesterday was Stuart's birthday. We ran around to different stores until we got the grey teeshirt that he wanted and had Chinese takeaway for supper. Yesterday was also Knit Night and I took my finished brioche cowl to the store and put it on one of the manniquins. I forgot to take a finished picture so I will need to go back this afternoon, after the dentist run, or tomorrow to get a picture.


That looks like the perfect day!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off out to meet our Chrissy for shops and lunch!! Tell you all about it later!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


Hugs to you both and enjoy yourselves. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Did manage to train DH to take his shoes of in the porch at The Barn, things have regressed since then so will have to start basic training again. :sm23: Am trying to have an easier day. Have discovered a new slant on 'stop and search', start doing something, find you need something you haven't got, stop everything and search through the boxes. Makes life very difficult sometimes. xx


Been there and still doing that. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:13 am EDT and 26'C (79'F) with 79% humidity and hazy skies. We are under a heat alert as it will be 41'C (106'F) this afternoon, and I have to go out to take DD to the dentist. The AC in my car works.
> Yesterday was Stuart's birthday. We ran around to different stores until we got the grey teeshirt that he wanted and had Chinese takeaway for supper. Yesterday was also Knit Night and I took my finished brioche cowl to the store and put it on one of the manniquins. I forgot to take a finished picture so I will need to go back this afternoon, after the dentist run, or tomorrow to get a picture.


What a great day and great purchases! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's hot!
> I hope you find better temps closer to the coast.


Definitely cooler here - around mid-70sF. After those high temps we feel a bit chilly so have gotten out the sweater. :sm02: xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> From the pictures I've seen that is a beautiful coast. Enjoy.


It is absolutely stunning and a beautiful drive. We love it here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Craft room? I have a corner, if I'm lucky. :sm19:


 :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely few hours with Chris, it was raining so spent it all in Primark, most of it in the cafe!! Really nice to meet up and catch up!! Xxxx


Great photo of you two. Glad you had a good get together. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:13 am EDT and 26'C (79'F) with 79% humidity and hazy skies. We are under a heat alert as it will be 41'C (106'F) this afternoon, and I have to go out to take DD to the dentist. The AC in my car works.
> Yesterday was Stuart's birthday. We ran around to different stores until we got the grey teeshirt that he wanted and had Chinese takeaway for supper. Yesterday was also Knit Night and I took my finished brioche cowl to the store and put it on one of the manniquins. I forgot to take a finished picture so I will need to go back this afternoon, after the dentist run, or tomorrow to get a picture.


All looking good


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely few hours with Chris, it was raining so spent it all in Primark, most of it in the cafe!! Really nice to meet up and catch up!! Xxxx


Lovely picture, glad you had a good meet up


----------



## lifeline

I've been out for the day, first off went to the dentist... first time in 25 years! I only went because I have a broken filling and it's uncomfortable to rinse when brushing. Have to go back next week for a repair :sm06: Then I went up to borough market and walked along the Southbank to meet up with DH for lunch and then back home on the bus, sat at the top front to see the sights. Now having a cuppa and wearing warm dry socks as my feet got very wet in the rain... that's what comes of wearing canvas shoes!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've been out for the day, first off went to the dentist... first time in 25 years! I only went because I have a broken filling and it's uncomfortable to rinse when brushing. Have to go back next week for a repair :sm06: Then I went up to borough market and walked along the Southbank to meet up with DH for lunch and then back home on the bus, sat at the top front to see the sights. Now having a cuppa and wearing warm dry socks as my feet got very wet in the rain... that's what comes of wearing canvas shoes!


Sounds like a lovely day - except for the dentist and the rain!! I was even worse, sandals - again!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lovely day - except for the dentist and the rain!! I was even worse, sandals - again!!! xxxx


Ah yes, sandals definitely not a good choice


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Ah yes, sandals definitely not a good choice


I suppose that at least, the water can go in at the front and run out of the back!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I've been out for the day, first off went to the dentist... first time in 25 years! I only went because I have a broken filling and it's uncomfortable to rinse when brushing. Have to go back next week for a repair :sm06: Then I went up to borough market and walked along the Southbank to meet up with DH for lunch and then back home on the bus, sat at the top front to see the sights. Now having a cuppa and wearing warm dry socks as my feet got very wet in the rain... that's what comes of wearing canvas shoes!


Other than the trip to the dentist and the rain, that sounds like a lovely day. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


Wow, that's gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous.


It is!!! We love visiting the Oregon coast. Have made many memories here over the 43 years we've been together. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


Glorious! Enjoy! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glorious! Enjoy! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I think I photobombed enough. :sm02:


All looks delicious, food and yarn. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It's a constant struggle here as well. We have the boot tray right beside the door but some people just don't see it.
> I thought you were going to say, start something, find you need something you know is in a box, start something else, and find you need something else that is also in a box.
> If you can break down the boxes and tie them and put them outside, you'll think you have more room. And that is a good job for DH.
> :sm17:


Need to go a step further and get him to take them to the recycling centre along with a load of other stuff. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I agree, dump the settee first before touching anything crafty.
> Also don't forget vertical space. Upright cabinets or shelves take less floor space. Or hang something from the ceiling. (Not DH, no matter how much you are tempted :sm01: )


Spoilsport. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Been there and still doing that. :sm06: xxxooo


Fun isn't it (NOT)? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've been out for the day, first off went to the dentist... first time in 25 years! I only went because I have a broken filling and it's uncomfortable to rinse when brushing. Have to go back next week for a repair :sm06: Then I went up to borough market and walked along the Southbank to meet up with DH for lunch and then back home on the bus, sat at the top front to see the sights. Now having a cuppa and wearing warm dry socks as my feet got very wet in the rain... that's what comes of wearing canvas shoes!


Sounds like a lovely day, I'm presuming it wasn't one of the open topped buses. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


Beautiful. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely few hours with Chris, it was raining so spent it all in Primark, most of it in the cafe!! Really nice to meet up and catch up!! Xxxx


Lovely photo. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Fun isn't it (NOT)? xx


Exactly!!! xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## JMBeals

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


(Big Sigh) ..... your pic makes be want to hop in the car and drive right over ... esp when the temp gets >90 this afternoon in the interior. (sigh ....again) lol.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, there is a party going on down stairs, and I've nicely come to bed on my own. I've shown my face. That is why I'm nicely tucked in, and on kp. Sue and Stephen are at this party too. I'm staying out of it. 

I went to Karen's and had a hot chocolate with her this morning. Her family are in Spain for a fortnight. 

I've been talking to the other grandma and grandad tonight. daisy the hamster is beginning to get so old bless her that she's finding it hard to climb to the bars for a treat, I think it won't be too long before she dies.

It's very noisy downstairs I hope I can read my book. Haha. Oh to be young again....no thanks. Love yawl xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Carpets all cleaned. And just because the furniture is in the wrong place it doesn't stop Bentley from settling down


He's such a character, totally spoilt. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh your poor little nose. It really is sore. Sending gentle pats and Noxzema to make it feel better.


Thankyou jinx. To be really honest it's not sore at all. It gets itchy. But I'm healing just fine.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> He's such a character, totally spoilt. Xx


He has stayed on the sofa all day as it has poured with rain. X


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


It looks very picturesque , is it a hotel or an apartment?


----------



## Miss Pam

JMBeals said:


> (Big Sigh) ..... your pic makes be want to hop in the car and drive right over ... esp when the temp gets >90 this afternoon in the interior. (sigh ....again) lol.


It was a wonderful drive. Arrived at my family's in Olympia late this afternoon. Great to get off the freeway and head to the calmer coastal highway. Very calm day today. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> It looks very picturesque , is it a hotel or an apartment?


It was a hotel with multiple buildings with several units in them. Pretty nice. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> It was a hotel with multiple buildings with several units in them. Pretty nice. :sm01: xxxooo


Enjoy your visit and love and hugs to you and Mr Ric. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, bits of rain and sunshine expected today. Our next door neighbours have a big marquee in the garden for a surprise party this afternoon, we will pop in for a while. They are the ones with the 3 cats.

We are slowly getting the furniture put pack and moved around so last night I just sat and watched tv. Must go to the shops today for some bits.

Have a good week end everyone and happy Saturday. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:13 am EDT and 26'C (79'F) with 79% humidity and hazy skies. We are under a heat alert as it will be 41'C (106'F) this afternoon, and I have to go out to take DD to the dentist. The AC in my car works.
> Yesterday was Stuart's birthday. We ran around to different stores until we got the grey teeshirt that he wanted and had Chinese takeaway for supper. Yesterday was also Knit Night and I took my finished brioche cowl to the store and put it on one of the manniquins. I forgot to take a finished picture so I will need to go back this afternoon, after the dentist run, or tomorrow to get a picture.


all that lovely yarn!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning one and all, been going through the glasses box looking for my TM glass, I found it and guess what, it was right at the bottom. Dinner is in the oven as we are off to the doctors in a minute, hopefully to get some action started on my eye and knee, I'm turning into a wreck. This afternoon we are hanging curtains and changing rooms around. Have decided that my craft room is too small if the office stuff is going in there as well so that will now be the little guest bedroom and the craft and office will share the bigger bedroom. All I need now is a strong, virile young man or two to do some furniture lifting. Hope you all have a great weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> All furniture was back in doors last night which was great as it did rain in the night. Have spent today cleaning and polishing before putting back in place. X


Boy did it rain!. It was such an unusual noise that DH opened the door to see what was happening. It was bucketing down. The sun is shining this morning though. Looks like the little girl over the road has a birthday. Pink sash across the door.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That made me giggle x


me too. Aren't we wicked?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think she'll cope because she used to be one of those girls!! ???????? Xxxx


Do you mean she was verbally vicious?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely few hours with Chris, it was raining so spent it all in Primark, most of it in the cafe!! Really nice to meet up and catch up!! Xxxx


You look happy and relaxed. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


Gorgeous blue day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Another beautiful day I am spending indoors. I am waiting for someone to collect something.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Do you mean she was verbally vicious?


She was a typical teenage girl and as such, had her moments! She has been teaching teenage girls for 13 years, along with the boys, and has had some run-ins with a few of them but on the whole finds she can deal with them and has a good rapport with them. I hasten to add that it wasn't _all_ of the boys that caused the problems, just a particular type that were insolent, talked over her, ignored her and were generally a lot more hard work than she was paid for.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You look happy and relaxed. xxx


We were and well and truly all talked out!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Boy did it rain!. It was such an unusual noise that DH opened the door to see what was happening. It was bucketing down. The sun is shining this morning though. Looks like the little girl over the road has a birthday. Pink sash across the door.


Didn't it just!! I was lying in bed listening to it, very soothing and the garden was delighted!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, bits of rain and sunshine expected today. Our next door neighbours have a big marquee in the garden for a surprise party this afternoon, we will pop in for a while. They are the ones with the 3 cats.
> 
> We are slowly getting the furniture put pack and moved around so last night I just sat and watched tv. Must go to the shops today for some bits.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone and happy Saturday. xxx


Good morning! Have a nice Saturday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning one and all, been going through the glasses box looking for my TM glass, I found it and guess what, it was right at the bottom. Dinner is in the oven as we are off to the doctors in a minute, hopefully to get some action started on my eye and knee, I'm turning into a wreck. This afternoon we are hanging curtains and changing rooms around. Have decided that my craft room is too small if the office stuff is going in there as well so that will now be the little guest bedroom and the craft and office will share the bigger bedroom. All I need now is a strong, virile young man or two to do some furniture lifting. Hope you all have a great weekend, see you later. xx


I hope you will have enough of the space in your craft room for your stash, as it expands! Hope you get an encouraging result from the doctor's, I await the result!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I too am tardy this morning, no excuses!! DH has a cold, so all is misery here, I may take myself out for the rest of the day!! It's a bright and sunny 24'C out there so it maybe a garden centre day!! Have a lovely Saturday everyone, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Boy did it rain!. It was such an unusual noise that DH opened the door to see what was happening. It was bucketing down. The sun is shining this morning though. Looks like the little girl over the road has a birthday. Pink sash across the door.


It's just poured down again here. Mow sun is put so going to make a dash (slowly) to the shops. See you soon xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning one and all, been going through the glasses box looking for my TM glass, I found it and guess what, it was right at the bottom. Dinner is in the oven as we are off to the doctors in a minute, hopefully to get some action started on my eye and knee, I'm turning into a wreck. This afternoon we are hanging curtains and changing rooms around. Have decided that my craft room is too small if the office stuff is going in there as well so that will now be the little guest bedroom and the craft and office will share the bigger bedroom. All I need now is a strong, virile young man or two to do some furniture lifting. Hope you all have a great weekend, see you later. xx


Good luck with the doctors. Hope you fond a nice one. And don't move too much at a time. Good idea about craftroom/office xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Glad you finally found your TM glass. Chugging it right from the bottle looks gross.
Fingers crossed ???? you get good result at the doctors.
Making the smallest room the guest room makes a ton of sense to me. 
Good luck on finding the muscle to move the furniture.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning one and all, been going through the glasses box looking for my TM glass, I found it and guess what, it was right at the bottom. Dinner is in the oven as we are off to the doctors in a minute, hopefully to get some action started on my eye and knee, I'm turning into a wreck. This afternoon we are hanging curtains and changing rooms around. Have decided that my craft room is too small if the office stuff is going in there as well so that will now be the little guest bedroom and the craft and office will share the bigger bedroom. All I need now is a strong, virile young man or two to do some furniture lifting. Hope you all have a great weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Anbesol is a liquid that does the trick, over the counter at the pharmacy!


Thanks for that, I will check if it has the same name here! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Well it's taken a while but I finally caught up. Glad Jackie is now moved in! Susan sorry about the suntan but congratulation to your GS. I remember my DD's graduation in the Painted Hall in Greenwich, such a wonderful day.
> Kaz & the boys stayed last night. I was having a wonderful dream when I had my 7 year old GS come yelling into our room. Apparently I was the only one to sort the shower for him. Then the little one arrived to have his bath. There was not time last night & he really needed that bath. Yesterday at school he drew all over his arms & feet with a bright green felt pen. Anyway he is now clean, less green & happy. As usual we have had a few traumas this week. Did I tell you MrB had leg problems? He got over his knee which had to be stapled together. A week ago he had the biggest blister on his other leg. I sent him off to Dr & came home with his leg from the knee down covered. Since then he has had to go back frequently to get it changed. He has had 3 blisters on top of each other. I hope it's getting better, he doesn't say much.
> Then my DD got notice to get out of her flat by the end of August. Her place is really horrible but it's home ( when they aren't here). After lots of upset I made her ring a friend who has a flat ear us which she rents out. Would you believe her lodgers moved out last week. Kaz went to see it last night & it's hers. What a relief, just needs to get rid of tons of stuff. So much for a quiet summer holiday!
> Sorry for the long message, my fault for not getting on more. Xxx


So, there is quite a bit of excitement and change happening in your family! I hope this is more stable, and long form for kaz! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, I'm overwhelmed with boxes. Although this is quite a big bungalow I still seem short of one room and until I sort that out my craft room is just full of everything. xx :sm16:


It will all get done one day, then everything will be set foryou to get your craft done comfortably. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk where it is trying to rain. DH's new lawn mower is coming this morning so we might have a slightly tidier garden over the weekend. Tons to do out there as well but it will just have to do its own thing for a while. Need to get rid of some empty boxes as the kitchen is half full of them. Trying to have an easier morning, will do some paper work, I can sit down and do that. Have a good day, back later. xx


CGreat to hear that you are settling in to your new home. I hope your leg isn't too bad! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A private girls school where she can teach A level maths instead of the International Bacaloreate that they have at her current school and where great big boys won't intimidate her!! Xxxx


Those great big boys can be very intimidating! I hope she enjoys the new school, and I think the A level Maths will be much better to teach! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's sold over the counter here and it's called Corsodyl Dental Gel (chlorhexidine digluconate) and I would not be without it when I wake up after biting my cheek or, even worse, my tongue.


Thanks Janet and June. I have madea note of both names, and will check at my Chemist, when I get home again. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's a dreary day here today, and supposedly going to get worse, so I'm staying in. I see washing, washing up, paying bills and (ssshhh) jigsaws in my near future.


I love my jigsaw, but I also love my Einstine Riddle, it stretches the brain, and forces one to refine one's problem solving skills! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:13 am EDT and 26'C (79'F) with 79% humidity and hazy skies. We are under a heat alert as it will be 41'C (106'F) this afternoon, and I have to go out to take DD to the dentist. The AC in my car works.
> Yesterday was Stuart's birthday. We ran around to different stores until we got the grey teeshirt that he wanted and had Chinese takeaway for supper. Yesterday was also Knit Night and I took my finished brioche cowl to the store and put it on one of the manniquins. I forgot to take a finished picture so I will need to go back this afternoon, after the dentist run, or tomorrow to get a picture.


Great photos, have lots of fun, either playing, or fondling with all of your different yarns! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely few hours with Chris, it was raining so spent it all in Primark, most of it in the cafe!! Really nice to meet up and catch up!! Xxxx


That is a lovely photo! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine and 70Â°F here today. Waiting for Mr Ric to wake up. Here's a photo of the view from where we're staying. :sm01: xxxooo


Very nice view! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I'm off to bed now, enjoy the remainder of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm all mixed up with today, jinx....it's Saturday but feels like a Sunday to me because I have come home.and tru to form I had my lunch and fell asleep in the chair, doing a sudoku. I woke up and thought I want to go and watch my serial so I may as well get ready for bed, so here I am. I felt I had no need to call for groceries today, and it's poured with rain off and on, really great big downfalls.

When I got up at Stephens this morning, there was only me awake and I got doenstairs and found a body in the conservatory. (Cluedo) style. One of Matthews friends hardened mad it home last night so they put the sofa bed down and he'd slept there. I must look a right sight on a morning because he didn't last long and went out very quickly for the bus. 

I've got nothing planned for tomorrow. Stephen is going to Scotland, diving again, and I have some corespondence to sort out. I hope you're all having a good Saturday. Love yawl.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Those great big boys can be very intimidating! I hope she enjoys the new school, and I think the A level Maths will be much better to teach! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi I'm sure you're right and it's good to have a change after 13 years, eh? XXXX


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm all mixed up with today, jinx....it's Saturday but feels like a Sunday to me because I have come home.and tru to form I had my lunch and fell asleep in the chair, doing a sudoku. I woke up and thought I want to go and watch my serial so I may as well get ready for bed, so here I am. I felt I had no need to call for groceries today, and it's poured with rain off and on, really great big downfalls.
> 
> When I got up at Stephens this morning, there was only me awake and I got doenstairs and found a body in the conservatory. (Cluedo) style. One of Matthews friends hardened mad it home last night so they put the sofa bed down and he'd slept there. I must look a right sight on a morning because he didn't last long and went out very quickly for the bus.
> 
> I've got nothing planned for tomorrow. Stephen is going to Scotland, diving again, and I have some corespondence to sort out. I hope you're all having a good Saturday. Love yawl.


We've had several heavy downpours here today too!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We've had several heavy downpours here today too!! Xxxx


We've had thunder and lightning this afternoon, not a happy bunny. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had thunder and lightning this afternoon, not a happy bunny. xxxx


We've had sunshine since noon. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We've had sunshine since noon. X


Now the sun is going down is blue skies and sunshine here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Now the sun is going down is blue skies and sunshine here. xx


How did you get on with the doctors?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> How did you get on with the doctors?


Knee can be seen in a couple of weeks if I go to Peterborough. He dictated a letter to the eye surgeon so don't know what the waiting time is for that but at least it will be in King's Lynn, so some progress I hope. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I too am tardy this morning, no excuses!! DH has a cold, so all is misery here, I may take myself out for the rest of the day!! It's a bright and sunny 24'C out there so it maybe a garden centre day!! Have a lovely Saturday everyone, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy the garden centre. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> It's just poured down again here. Mow sun is put so going to make a dash (slowly) to the shops. See you soon xx


We have had Sunshine all weekend, at Murray Bridge! I haven't been there since I was 17, and I didn't recognise it at all. We had a beautiful walk along the river, but we had to pick our spot carefully, as we had Mint with us, and there was one black swan, with a flock of geese, at one section of the river, and we didn't want her trying to catch one of them. We also stopped to look at the Bunyip, which is a Legend of the local Aboriginal people. I think I did see that in my previous visit, but am not totally sure about that, but the poor thing needs a bit of a cleanup, he's looking a bit worn.

I was surprised at how green the town was, I was expecting it to be more like Pt Augusta, but I forgot about their town being on a River, and not having our Council! There are Parks, and Reserves, every where; I forgot about the difference between living on the coast, with Sea water, and living along a fresh water River! :sm13: xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Knee can be seen in a couple of weeks if I go to Peterborough. He dictated a letter to the eye surgeon so don't know what the waiting time is for that but at least it will be in King's Lynn, so some progress I hope. xx


That sounds hopeful. At least they 're all fairly local. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds hopeful. At least they 're all fairly local. X


Well Peterborough is about 40 miles away which is slightly closer than Hereford was to us. But typical we move nearer a hospital and the first time we need one we get sent to one further away. I just can't win obviously. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your visit and love and hugs to you and Mr Ric. xx


Thank you, we did. And love and hugs back to you and Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning one and all, been going through the glasses box looking for my TM glass, I found it and guess what, it was right at the bottom. Dinner is in the oven as we are off to the doctors in a minute, hopefully to get some action started on my eye and knee, I'm turning into a wreck. This afternoon we are hanging curtains and changing rooms around. Have decided that my craft room is too small if the office stuff is going in there as well so that will now be the little guest bedroom and the craft and office will share the bigger bedroom. All I need now is a strong, virile young man or two to do some furniture lifting. Hope you all have a great weekend, see you later. xx


Wish I could send my DS to you -- he was a huge help to us during our move and unloading and moving things around. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Gorgeous blue day.


It was all the way north to where we stopped last night and all day today it's been lovely. Around 75F today. Perfect! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope you will have enough of the space in your craft room for your stash, as it expands! Hope you get an encouraging result from the doctor's, I await the result!! xxxx


Me, too, on all of that Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I too am tardy this morning, no excuses!! DH has a cold, so all is misery here, I may take myself out for the rest of the day!! It's a bright and sunny 24'C out there so it maybe a garden centre day!! Have a lovely Saturday everyone, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sending many healing hugs to your DH so you can quickly get this misery behind you and enjoy yourself at home once again! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning Glad you finally found your TM glass. Chugging it right from the bottle looks gross.
> Fingers crossed ???? you get good result at the doctors.
> Making the smallest room the guest room makes a ton of sense to me.
> Good luck on finding the muscle to move the furniture.


That's what I decided to do at our new house. It's working out well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Knee can be seen in a couple of weeks if I go to Peterborough. He dictated a letter to the eye surgeon so don't know what the waiting time is for that but at least it will be in King's Lynn, so some progress I hope. xx


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I ended up with the smallest room being the craft/office. My reasoning was it was between the other two bedrooms so guests would not have to worry about making any noise.


Miss Pam said:


> That's what I decided to do at our new house. It's working out well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I ended up with the smallest room being the craft/office. My reasoning was it was between the other two bedrooms so guests would not have to worry about making any noise.


And that makes complete sense! :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I could send my DS to you -- he was a huge help to us during our move and unloading and moving things around. xxxooo


So do I. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Another busy day in store. DH is taking a load of stuff to the recycling centre and I'm about to do the ironing, yippee. Then I think it's box moving time again, oh well it keeps me out of mischief. Finished at 8 o'clock last night so didn't get much knitting done, again. Hope you all have a more restful Sunday than what is in store for me. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Good news for a change! I loved your photos.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope MrB feels better soon. It's great that Katz was able to find a new flat so quickly.


----------



## LondonChris

If you find your man ask him if f he fancies coming down here! I have so many things to move & it's difficult with crutches!!


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning one and all, been going through the glasses box looking for my TM glass, I found it and guess what, it was right at the bottom. Dinner is in the oven as we are off to the doctors in a minute, hopefully to get some action started on my eye and knee, I'm turning into a wreck. This afternoon we are hanging curtains and changing rooms around. Have decided that my craft room is too small if the office stuff is going in there as well so that will now be the little guest bedroom and the craft and office will share the bigger bedroom. All I need now is a strong, virile young man or two to do some furniture lifting. Hope you all have a great weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all from sunny London. I seem to be having problems with getting on here. I can’t even read the latest posts. I will try again later. DH has just gone off to the cinema to see Paw Patrol, I know you are all so envious of him! He promised to take the boys ages ago, they were so excited to be going. I’m going to try & fill some more bags for the skip. Have a good day all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Another busy day in store. DH is taking a load of stuff to the recycling centre and I'm about to do the ironing, yippee. Then I think it's box moving time again, oh well it keeps me out of mischief. Finished at 8 o'clock last night so didn't get much knitting done, again. Hope you all have a more restful Sunday than what is in store for me. xx


Glad you are getting through the boxes. Just take care of yourself. x


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny London. I seem to be having problems with getting on here. I can't even read the latest posts. I will try again later. DH has just gone off to the cinema to see Paw Patrol, I know you are all so envious of him! He promised to take the boys ages ago, they were so excited to be going. I'm going to try & fill some more bags for the skip. Have a good day all.


Hi Chris enjoy your 'me' time and don't overdo the bag filling. We are also have a declutter and have earmarked several pieces of furniture that are superfluous to our needs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at our neighbours party yesterday. Lots of karaoke until the early hours. Have ought a pop up pergola/sunshade for the garden and hope to put it up today. Our garden parasole is not quite what it used to be and hass gone rather banana shaped!

I hope to do a bit more spinning today as I now have a basketful of carded Wensleydale wool.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Another busy day in store. DH is taking a load of stuff to the recycling centre and I'm about to do the ironing, yippee. Then I think it's box moving time again, oh well it keeps me out of mischief. Finished at 8 o'clock last night so didn't get much knitting done, again. Hope you all have a more restful Sunday than what is in store for me. xx


When you get properly settled in you can go back to those restful days


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We have had Sunshine all weekend, at Murray Bridge! I haven't been there since I was 17, and I didn't recognise it at all. We had a beautiful walk along the river, but we had to pick our spot carefully, as we had Mint with us, and there was one black swan, with a flock of geese, at one section of the river, and we didn't want her trying to catch one of them. We also stopped to look at the Bunyip, which is a Legend of the local Aboriginal people. I think I did see that in my previous visit, but am not totally sure about that, but the poor thing needs a bit of a cleanup, he's looking a bit worn.
> 
> I was surprised at how green the town was, I was expecting it to be more like Pt Augusta, but I forgot about their town being on a River, and not having our Council! There are Parks, and Reserves, every where; I forgot about the difference between living on the coast, with Sea water, and living along a fresh water River! :sm13: xoxoxo


He's a bit of an ugly critter, that Bunylip!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many healing hugs to your DH so you can quickly get this misery behind you and enjoy yourself at home once again! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it's really pitiful but I have remember he's getting on in years and these things can turn nasty so I'm keeping a close eye on him!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> He's a bit of an ugly critter, that Bunylip!! xxxx


He definitely is, and he is also grimey, a good clean would make him a bit better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

We are now home from our short trip, and it was quite good. Mint met3 new dogs, but one of them is a very anxious dog, and so Mint couldn't mingle, and get to know her properly, than tired with the2 male dogs, but they were small terriers, and Mint began to feel overwhelmed, so we had to separate them, for the rest of the time we were at my niece's house. Then we stayed with youngest DD & her house mates, who have a young Jack Russell, and she is not used to Mint yet either, but we are working on that problem, as one of the house mates wants to have Mint at her house more often, but we will see about that! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am going to bed now, the trip home was abit tiring, and I didn't sleep too well last night, So I am going to try and catchup on some sleep!
Have a great Sunday!
Goodnight xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> When you get properly settled in you can go back to those restful days


How long did it take you? xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We are now home from our short trip, and it was quite good. Mint met3 new dogs, but one of them is a very anxious dog, and so Mint couldn't mingle, and get to know her properly, than tired with the2 male dogs, but they were small terriers, and Mint began to feel overwhelmed, so we had to separate them, for the rest of the time we were at my niece's house. Then we stayed with youngest DD & her house mates, who have a young Jack Russell, and she is not used to Mint yet either, but we are working on that problem, as one of the house mates wants to have Mint at her house more often, but we will see about that! xoxoxo


So glad you enjoyed your trip, Judi!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it's really pitiful but I have remember he's getting on in years and these things can turn nasty so I'm keeping a close eye on him!! xxxx


Good plan! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I've caught up with all your goings-on and have said nothing. I slept in this morning.

I was having problems getting to sleep as my mind would not shut up, so the Dr gave me some bright blue pills. They make me VERY sleepy so I don't lie awake for hours. My monster mask helps me stay asleep for longer. If I use both, as I did last night, I sleep right through the morning. Having said that, we don't go to bed until midnight or after. I think I need to choose each night whether to use the pill or the mask!


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining here, but Janet has work to do. Especially having lost the morning! Washing first...


----------



## PurpleFi

Tied up a bit more insixe. Then put up or new sunshade. Of course much to Mrs Ps annoyance i had to put the bunting up ð


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Tied up a bit more insixe. Then put up or new sunshade. Of course much to Mrs Ps annoyance i had to put the bunting up ð


That looks lovely, very inviting! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Tied up a bit more insixe. Then put up or new sunshade. Of course much to Mrs Ps annoyance i had to put the bunting up ð


Looks great! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That looks lovely, very inviting! Xxxx


Consider yourself invited xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Consider yourself invited xxxxxx


I've been at the purple paint!


----------



## PurpleFi

Aperitif time. Cheers!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


You sure have! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> You sure have! :sm24: xxxooo


????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr Ps border is looking good


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Consider yourself invited xxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


That's very purple and very you, it looks perfect!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Aperitif time. Cheers!


Get those olives open! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps border is looking good


It is! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's very purple and very you, it looks perfect!xxxx


Thank you x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Get those olives open! Xxxx


Would you like one? Xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters, I've had a very quiet Sunday. Not done much, a bit of tidying and a long Sunday bath and caught up on my correspondences . I've taxed my car, which runs out at the end of this month. I tried to fill in the questionnaire for the insurance company but it's got me baffled. And I'm not usually that. I need to do something with Stephen. So it can wait. We won't have time on Wednesday and I'm not staying next weekend, because they are at a 50th birthday of sues SIL. in ilkley. I was asked to go but I'm not, it's not my scene, grandma Ann and grandad Keith are going. I don't think the boys are,,in fact I know they won't. I'll take bets on that.

I finished the series of gentleman jack last night on tv and I thought it was great. There will be another series later they say.

Stephens diving in Scotland today. I think there are about 6-10 0f them with a boat and they get to dive twice I believe. I know he's enjoying it. He messages me when he's safe. 

Tomorrow life starts all over again. Perhaps I'll go to s and b or perhaps not. But probably will. Enough rambling from me. Love yawl..


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Tied up a bit more insixe. Then put up or new sunshade. Of course much to Mrs Ps annoyance i had to put the bunting up ð


Tell mr p that Susan thinks he shouldn't grumble about the bunting, I just think he's very lucky he didn't have full fleeces hanging on it. ????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


Now that's what I call purple....


----------



## grandma susan

I've got another bit of good news, I'm having a visitor, our Josephine, for a few days in two weeks time so I'm looking forward to that, this is why I'm tidying haha. June cannot get but that's a shame but one person is fine. Then, I'm hoping that Rebecca might pop up soon too. With it being summer I'll be able to drive us to a couple of sites, not a patch on what you have down south, but....good enough. Rebecca is used to this area, because dh mum used to live up here. Fingers crossed Rebecca.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Tied up a bit more insixe. Then put up or new sunshade. Of course much to Mrs Ps annoyance i had to put the bunting up ð


And why not too? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


Wow that is purple. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Would you like one? Xxxxxx


I'd like several!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


That is lovely!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Aperitif time. Cheers!


And what where you drinking it looks very refreshing!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'd like several!! :sm23: xxxx


I might have eaten a few!????


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> And what where you drinking it looks very refreshing!


Rose d'Anjour from my son's area of France x


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> How long did it take you? xx :sm23:


A while, but I did have to do quite a lot evenings and weekends as I was working... you have the advantage over me there :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> A while, but I did have to do quite a lot evenings and weekends as I was working... you have the advantage over me there :sm02:


Yes it might take us a shorter time but at least you had a break from it when you went to work. We didn't stop until 8 last night but had had enough by 5 today. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


I love it. It suits you marvelously ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up with all your goings-on and have said nothing. I slept in this morning.
> 
> I was having problems getting to sleep as my mind would not shut up, so the Dr gave me some bright blue pills. They make me VERY sleepy so I don't lie awake for hours. My monster mask helps me stay asleep for longer. If I use both, as I did last night, I sleep right through the morning. Having said that, we don't go to bed until midnight or after. I think I need to choose each night whether to use the pill or the mask!


You should use the monster mask every night ❣
Maybe try half a pill with it if it is too strong.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps border is looking good


Beautiful ????


----------



## binkbrice

My finished socks


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've got another bit of good news, I'm having a visitor, our Josephine, for a few days in two weeks time so I'm looking forward to that, this is why I'm tidying haha. June cannot get but that's a shame but one person is fine. Then, I'm hoping that Rebecca might pop up soon too. With it being summer I'll be able to drive us to a couple of sites, not a patch on what you have down south, but....good enough. Rebecca is used to this area, because dh mum used to live up here. Fingers crossed Rebecca.


Awwww that will be wonderful ????


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> My finished socks


Great. Love the colours x


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Great. Love the colours x


Aw thanks I love them they fit really nice!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> My finished socks


They look great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> My finished socks


Awesome ????


----------



## linkan

Got more pics from Jen today.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Got more pics from Jen today.


Beautiful baby girl and beautiful mom! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Got more pics from Jen today.


I love them all so beautiful....what no I am not biased at all...hehehe!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I love them all so beautiful....what no I am not biased at all...hehehe!


Me neither ????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful baby girl and beautiful mom! xxxooo


Thanks ???? she rarely smiles with her mouth open because she hates her teeth, but I think she looks beautiful ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks ???? she rarely smiles with her mouth open because she hates her teeth, but I think she looks beautiful ????


She is. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> My finished socks


They look cosy


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Got more pics from Jen today.


Cute


----------



## jinx

Gosh, she is growing and maturing already.


linkan said:


> Got more pics from Jen today.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Got more pics from Jen today.


That last one is a stunner. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm Surrey and the sun is coming out. Chaos here this morning. Catch you later.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday. Have fun among the chaos.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm Surrey and the sun is coming out. Chaos here this morning. Catch you later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk but the day is set to improve. I think we might be having a lazy day today, just get things ready for the boiler man to come tomorrow to fit our new boiler. Then after him we are off to a wedding up in Skipton, Yorkshire, the wedding is Wednesday so up there tomorrow and home on Thursday, three whole days without boxes. Then Friday our kitchen designer is coming so that's this week sorted. Have a good day and enjoy. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You certainly have a busy schedule. Hope you enjoy every minute of it. Is it unusual to have a wedding on a Wednesday?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk but the day is set to improve. I think we might be having a lazy day today, just get things ready for the boiler man to come tomorrow to fit our new boiler. Then after him we are off to a wedding up in Skipton, Yorkshire, the wedding is Wednesday so up there tomorrow and home on Thursday, three whole days without boxes. Then Friday our kitchen designer is coming so that's this week sorted. Have a good day and enjoy. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> My finished socks


They are beautiful and very 'Lisa'! Well done, I know you're not too keen on socks! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Got more pics from Jen today.


Such beautiful girls, looks like Jen's lost some weight, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk but the day is set to improve. I think we might be having a lazy day today, just get things ready for the boiler man to come tomorrow to fit our new boiler. Then after him we are off to a wedding up in Skipton, Yorkshire, the wedding is Wednesday so up there tomorrow and home on Thursday, three whole days without boxes. Then Friday our kitchen designer is coming so that's this week sorted. Have a good day and enjoy. xx


All positive stuff then, that's good! Make sure you really enjoy that wedding, it'll be a lovely break from work! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You certainly have a busy schedule. Hope you enjoy every minute of it. Is it unusual to have a wedding on a Wednesday?


It was the only free day Bolton Abbey (where they are getting married) had free. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It was the only free day Bolton Abbey (where they are getting married) had free. xx


It looks lovely, hope they get the roof on before the wedding!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: https://boltonabbey.com/ xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk but the day is set to improve. I think we might be having a lazy day today, just get things ready for the boiler man to come tomorrow to fit our new boiler. Then after him we are off to a wedding up in Skipton, Yorkshire, the wedding is Wednesday so up there tomorrow and home on Thursday, three whole days without boxes. Then Friday our kitchen designer is coming so that's this week sorted. Have a good day and enjoy. xx


Enjoy your few days of being box-free! And I hope you have a great time on the little getaway! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It looks lovely, hope they get the roof on before the wedding!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: https://boltonabbey.com/ xxxx


Ha ha. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your few days of being box-free! And I hope you have a great time on the little getaway! xxxooo


Thanks, but I shall probably dream of boxes. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, but I shall probably dream of boxes. xx :sm23:


Nightmares. :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a very breezy day today. Last night after I'd talked with you all, the boys face timed me. It seems that daisy hamster is poorly. It looks pretty drastic to me. She was bleeding from inside and was distressed. Stephen was out and had sues car, leaving his car which sue isn't insured for. So I said if they could find an emergency vet I'd go up in little car and I'd take them. They watched her for a while and she settled down. She's not climbing very well now it's as if she's dragging her leg and she just isn't our daisy. Would you believe it's got ME all upset, she's such a beauty. We know the day is drawing nigh. I telephoned the boys today and they say she is settled again. But I think sue was going to take her to the vets tonight. She's not having her stressed, she's too much of grandmas daisy hamster. I can't believe she's got me like this. I'll face time later if they don't get in touch.

I went to s and b with Margaret, it was a bit noisy. I don't know if you older sisters remember there used to be a woman went that had a laugh like a screaming horse, she used to hurt my ears when she laughed? Well...she's back. I've just got to make sure she's got nothing to laugh at then I'll be saved? ????. The mother and danger that fell out three weeks ago are still not speaking to each other, and one sits at the top of the table and the other sits at the bottom. It's all sweetness and wine, (NOT). 

Tomorrow is my over 60's and I might just win, haha. I don't do bad at all do I? I hope you are all enjoying yourselves whatever you are doing and remember that your glass is half full and not half empty. ????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a very breezy day today. Last night after I'd talked with you all, the boys face timed me. It seems that daisy hamster is poorly. It looks pretty drastic to me. She was bleeding from inside and was distressed. Stephen was out and had sues car, leaving his car which sue isn't insured for. So I said if they could find an emergency vet I'd go up in little car and I'd take them. They watched her for a while and she settled down. She's not climbing very well now it's as if she's dragging her leg and she just isn't our daisy. Would you believe it's got ME all upset, she's such a beauty. We know the day is drawing nigh. I telephoned the boys today and they say she is settled again. But I think sue was going to take her to the vets tonight. She's not having her stressed, she's too much of grandmas daisy hamster. I can't believe she's got me like this. I'll face time later if they don't get in touch.
> 
> I went to s and b with Margaret, it was a bit noisy. I don't know if you older sisters remember there used to be a woman went that had a laugh like a screaming horse, she used to hurt my ears when she laughed? Well...she's back. I've just got to make sure she's got nothing to laugh at then I'll be saved? ????. The mother and danger that fell out three weeks ago are still not speaking to each other, and one sits at the top of the table and the other sits at the bottom. It's all sweetness and wine, (NOT).
> 
> Tomorrow is my over 60's and I might just win, haha. I don't do bad at all do I? I hope you are all enjoying yourselves whatever you are doing and remember that your glass is half full and not half empty. ????


Oh, poor Daisy. If this is the end, I hope it's peaceful and pain free. You want to make sure that woman's got nothing to laugh about, go and kick her in the shins!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Nightmares. :sm23: xxxooo


Yep. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a very breezy day today. Last night after I'd talked with you all, the boys face timed me. It seems that daisy hamster is poorly. It looks pretty drastic to me. She was bleeding from inside and was distressed. Stephen was out and had sues car, leaving his car which sue isn't insured for. So I said if they could find an emergency vet I'd go up in little car and I'd take them. They watched her for a while and she settled down. She's not climbing very well now it's as if she's dragging her leg and she just isn't our daisy. Would you believe it's got ME all upset, she's such a beauty. We know the day is drawing nigh. I telephoned the boys today and they say she is settled again. But I think sue was going to take her to the vets tonight. She's not having her stressed, she's too much of grandmas daisy hamster. I can't believe she's got me like this. I'll face time later if they don't get in touch.
> 
> I went to s and b with Margaret, it was a bit noisy. I don't know if you older sisters remember there used to be a woman went that had a laugh like a screaming horse, she used to hurt my ears when she laughed? Well...she's back. I've just got to make sure she's got nothing to laugh at then I'll be saved? ????. The mother and danger that fell out three weeks ago are still not speaking to each other, and one sits at the top of the table and the other sits at the bottom. It's all sweetness and wine, (NOT).
> 
> Tomorrow is my over 60's and I might just win, haha. I don't do bad at all do I? I hope you are all enjoying yourselves whatever you are doing and remember that your glass is half full and not half empty. ????


Aw sorry about Daisy, you'll miss your bedroom companion when she's gone, you did say she was getting on a bit though. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep. xx


Hang in there. This too shall pass! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Such beautiful girls, looks like Jen's lost some weight, well done!! Xxxx


She has but I worry that it's because she isn't eating enough.


----------



## linkan

Poor sweet Daisy, we do get attached don't we. 
It's in our nature to love.
If it would make you feel better I would send you Cletus. . He's just gotten grounded for eating the couch.
Oh well, it's an old couch and he's still a baby really. He's bigger than Raven now though. 
I took the funniest picture of him the other day, I don't think I'll post it on here though, I was sitting on the toilet and he decided my shorts would be the perfect place for a nap..

Then again maybe I will who cares right?... If this doesn't make you laugh, then I've lost my touch! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Poor sweet Daisy, we do get attached don't we.
> It's in our nature to love.
> If it would make you feel better I would send you Cletus. . He's just gotten grounded for eating the couch.
> Oh well, it's an old couch and he's still a baby really. He's bigger than Raven now though.
> I took the funniest picture of him the other day, I don't think I'll post it on here though, I was sitting on the toilet and he decided my shorts would be the perfect place for a nap..
> 
> Then again maybe I will who cares right?... If this doesn't make you laugh, then I've lost my touch! ????


That is hilarious! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Poor sweet Daisy, we do get attached don't we.
> It's in our nature to love.
> If it would make you feel better I would send you Cletus. . He's just gotten grounded for eating the couch.
> Oh well, it's an old couch and he's still a baby really. He's bigger than Raven now though.
> I took the funniest picture of him the other day, I don't think I'll post it on here though, I was sitting on the toilet and he decided my shorts would be the perfect place for a nap..
> 
> Then again maybe I will who cares right?... If this doesn't make you laugh, then I've lost my touch! ????


Not sure what to say. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Thanks ???? she rarely smiles with her mouth open because she hates her teeth, but I think she looks beautiful ????


I will have to agree with you she is beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> They are beautiful and very 'Lisa'! Well done, I know you're not too keen on socks! Xxxx


I want to make one with a pattern on the front to see if that helps by giving me something different to do than just knit round and round!


----------



## binkbrice

I got some very pretty yarn today


----------



## Xiang

[ quote=Miss Pam]Sending many healing hugs to your DH so you can quickly get this misery behind you and enjoy yourself at home once again! xxxooo[/quote]



London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it's really pitiful but I have remember he's getting on in years and these things can turn nasty so I'm keeping a close eye on him!! xxxx


I hope his illness doesn't get any worse, and that he gets better quickly, with no complications! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So glad you enjoyed your trip, Judi!! xx


Thanks, We are planning of doing more of these trips, and then we will get better at having the caravan set up the way we want it; then caravaning will be much more fun travelling around! We are planning a trip down the York Peninsular; the Little Boot, or Little Italy; and do some criusing around for a few days. I'm quite looking forward to doing that Trip! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I got some very pretty yarn today


Gorgeous, what is it wanting to be? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, boiler man is here dismantling the old boiler. Guess what, I've been packing again, only two small cases this time thank goodness. Off 'up North' in an hour or so to the wedding. Think there is wi-fi where we are going so see you all tonight. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She has but I worry that it's because she isn't eating enough.


I'm sure she knows she must eat enough for her _and_ the baby!?! :sm09: I know you will keep a motherly eye on her, she'll be fine xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, boiler man is here dismantling the old boiler. Guess what, I've been packing again, only two small cases this time thank goodness. Off 'up North' in an hour or so to the wedding. Think there is wi-fi where we are going so see you all tonight. Have a good day. xx


Have a good trip and enjoy the wedding and a break from boxes. x


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Poor sweet Daisy, we do get attached don't we.
> It's in our nature to love.
> If it would make you feel better I would send you Cletus. . He's just gotten grounded for eating the couch.
> Oh well, it's an old couch and he's still a baby really. He's bigger than Raven now though.
> I took the funniest picture of him the other day, I don't think I'll post it on here though, I was sitting on the toilet and he decided my shorts would be the perfect place for a nap..
> 
> Then again maybe I will who cares right?... If this doesn't make you laugh, then I've lost my touch! ????


Hahahahaha!! He's a real character, isn't he?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey, temperatures are set to go over 30 here. Not so many at Chaos yesterday as we are into the holiday season but we have fun. Did a load more spinning and plying yesterday as my friend is coming over later in the week to do some dyeing.

Off to meet up with the coven today.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I got some very pretty yarn today


That is _very_ pretty, watcha gonna do with it? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> [ quote=Miss Pam]Sending many healing hugs to your DH so you can quickly get this misery behind you and enjoy yourself at home once again! xxxooo


I hope his illness doesn't get any worse, and that he gets better quickly, with no complications! xoxoxo[/quote]

Well your good wishes must have come true cos he's a lot better today thank you! The sneezing has stopped, he just has a hoarse throat now. So, we are off to see the Lion King this afternoon, really looking forward to that!! xxxx

Joke: I just spotted an albino Dalmation. It was the least I could do! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well your good wishes must have come true cos he's a lot better today thank you! The sneezing has stopped, he just has a hoarse throat now. So, we are off to see the Lion King this afternoon, really looking forward to that!! xxxx
> 
> Joke: I just spotted an albino Dalmation. It was the least I could do! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


G R O A N! Enjoy the film xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, boiler man is here dismantling the old boiler. Guess what, I've been packing again, only two small cases this time thank goodness. Off 'up North' in an hour or so to the wedding. Think there is wi-fi where we are going so see you all tonight. Have a good day. xx


Enjoy and I hope everything is tickety-boo in the boiler department when you get back!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey, temperatures are set to go over 30 here. Not so many at Chaos yesterday as we are into the holiday season but we have fun. Did a load more spinning and plying yesterday as my friend is coming over later in the week to do some dyeing.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Have a lovely day and drink plenty of water!! I heard that it was going to feel like 44'C here today, thank goodness for A/C in the cinema!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> G R O A N! Enjoy the film xx


Don't blame me, blame the Daily Mail and my DH for reading it out to me!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You are just so busy busy busy. So many things for you to do that you do not get a chance to sit and knit. Glad you are getting a mini getaway and when you get home the boiler will be up and running.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, boiler man is here dismantling the old boiler. Guess what, I've been packing again, only two small cases this time thank goodness. Off 'up North' in an hour or so to the wedding. Think there is wi-fi where we are going so see you all tonight. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. What holiday? Oh, what I could call vacation season?



PurplaHi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey, temperatures are set to go over 30 here. Not so many at Chaos yesterday as we are into the holiday season but we have fun. Did a load more spinning and plying yesterday as my friend is coming over later in the week to do some dyeing.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad to hear your hubby is much better. As annoying as it can be when they are ill we still worry.
I hope you enjoy the Lion King. I wonder if your partner will be catching a nap during the movie.
That is a real groaner. Ha



London Girl said:


> Well your good wishes must have come true cos he's a lot better today thank you! The sneezing has stopped, he just has a hoarse throat now. So, we are off to see the Lion King this afternoon, really looking forward to that!! xxxx
> 
> Joke: I just spotted an albino Dalmation. It was the least I could do! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear your hubby is much better. As annoying as it can be when they are ill we still worry.
> I hope you enjoy the Lion King. I wonder if your partner will be catching a nap during the movie.
> That is a real groaner. Ha


It _was_ a groaner but I hope it made you smile!! Here's another one.....If DH has falls asleep during the Lion King, will it be a cat nap?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

You are really full of it this a.m. Thanks for entertaining me and keep smiling.????????????????


London Girl said:


> It _was_ a groaner but I hope it made you smile!! Here's another one.....If DH has falls asleep during the Lion King, will it be a cat nap?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


and great you look too.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Tell mr p that Susan thinks he shouldn't grumble about the bunting, I just think he's very lucky he didn't have full fleeces hanging on it. ????


Oh Susan you make my laugh out loud sometimes.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> You should use the monster mask every night ❣
> Maybe try half a pill with it if it is too strong.


My friend Pat, who used to work in the ICU tells me that the little blue amitriptyline pills are knock out painkillers that last for hours. She cannot take them. I took one last night and slept for 11 hours again. They are too small to break in half.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Got more pics from Jen today.


Beautiful. Why are the pictures mirror image?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk but the day is set to improve. I think we might be having a lazy day today, just get things ready for the boiler man to come tomorrow to fit our new boiler. Then after him we are off to a wedding up in Skipton, Yorkshire, the wedding is Wednesday so up there tomorrow and home on Thursday, three whole days without boxes. Then Friday our kitchen designer is coming so that's this week sorted. Have a good day and enjoy. xx


Busy and enjoyable week. Back to boxes on Saturday?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a very breezy day today. Last night after I'd talked with you all, the boys face timed me. It seems that daisy hamster is poorly. It looks pretty drastic to me. She was bleeding from inside and was distressed. Stephen was out and had sues car, leaving his car which sue isn't insured for. So I said if they could find an emergency vet I'd go up in little car and I'd take them. They watched her for a while and she settled down. She's not climbing very well now it's as if she's dragging her leg and she just isn't our daisy. Would you believe it's got ME all upset, she's such a beauty. We know the day is drawing nigh. I telephoned the boys today and they say she is settled again. But I think sue was going to take her to the vets tonight. She's not having her stressed, she's too much of grandmas daisy hamster. I can't believe she's got me like this. I'll face time later if they don't get in touch.
> 
> I went to s and b with Margaret, it was a bit noisy. I don't know if you older sisters remember there used to be a woman went that had a laugh like a screaming horse, she used to hurt my ears when she laughed? Well...she's back. I've just got to make sure she's got nothing to laugh at then I'll be saved? ????. The mother and danger that fell out three weeks ago are still not speaking to each other, and one sits at the top of the table and the other sits at the bottom. It's all sweetness and wine, (NOT).
> 
> Tomorrow is my over 60's and I might just win, haha. I don't do bad at all do I? I hope you are all enjoying yourselves whatever you are doing and remember that your glass is half full and not half empty. ????


Gosh, that makes me an older sister! I remember how much her laugh grated on you. I can never understand rifts in families. To me they're the rock you build your life on.

I'm sorry about Daisy. I know how fond you get about the animals. You're as soft as I am and care deeply when they're suffering.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Poor sweet Daisy, we do get attached don't we.
> It's in our nature to love.
> If it would make you feel better I would send you Cletus. . He's just gotten grounded for eating the couch.
> Oh well, it's an old couch and he's still a baby really. He's bigger than Raven now though.
> I took the funniest picture of him the other day, I don't think I'll post it on here though, I was sitting on the toilet and he decided my shorts would be the perfect place for a nap..
> 
> Then again maybe I will who cares right?... If this doesn't make you laugh, then I've lost my touch! ????


That's what you get for wearing soft stretchy shorts. I did laugh.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I got some very pretty yarn today


oooooh! Pretties.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks, We are planning of doing more of these trips, and then we will get better at having the caravan set up the way we want it; then caravaning will be much more fun travelling around! We are planning a trip down the York Peninsular; the Little Boot, or Little Italy; and do some criusing around for a few days. I'm quite looking forward to doing that Trip! xoxoxo


You are having fun. Can you fit in a little bedspace for me?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day and drink plenty of water!! I heard that it was going to feel like 44'C here today, thank goodness for A/C in the cinema!! xxxx


Pat and I spent four hours in the library yesterday, with a stall for the Royal British Legion, and the A/C was on. We were also opposite the revolving doors. We discovered that children between about 3 and 12 cannot resist spinning revolving doors, and they create a terrible draught. The stupid thing was that the wide 'disabled' door next to it was wide open all day. I got really cold until we finally went outside.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day and drink plenty of water!! I heard that it was going to feel like 44'C here today, thank goodness for A/C in the cinema!! xxxx


For every glass of wine I am having 3 of water!????


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is creeping round to the side of the building and I am getting warmer and warmer. 

DH kept saying he's off to the workshop. He's finally gone! I think my comment 'promises, promises' the last time he said it might have something to do with it!

Thanks for being here girls to cheer me up. I really need a holiday, but DH doesn't do holidays.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> For every glass of wine I am having 3 of water!????


Essential today! Enjoy both.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. What holiday? Oh, what I could call vacation season?


Yep vacation season. I'm going away in 2 weeks????


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is creeping round to the side of the building and I am getting warmer and warmer.
> 
> DH kept saying he's off to the workshop. He's finally gone! I think my comment 'promises, promises' the last time he said it might have something to do with it!
> 
> Thanks for being here girls to cheer me up. I really need a holiday, but DH doesn't do holidays.


Go without him! That's what I do x


----------



## jinx

You are sure to be water-logged. ????????????


PurpleFi said:


> For every glass of wine I am having 3 of water!????


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> My friend Pat, who used to work in the ICU tells me that the little blue amitriptyline pills are knock out painkillers that last for hours. She cannot take them. I took one last night and slept for 11 hours again. They are too small to break in half.


Bet I could I can break my tiny ones.


----------



## jinx

You beat me to that reply. If you need/want a holiday go on one. Just behave yourself so he does not have to bail you out.
????????????



PurpleFi said:


> Go without him! That's what I do x


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Essential today! Enjoy both.


I am. Building my strength to go to doctors later.


----------



## jinx

Is a smaller dose available? Some pills are not meant to be broken. I know you are Wonder Woman and can do things others cannot do.



PurpleFi said:


> Bet I could I can break my tiny ones.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> You are sure to be water-logged. ????????????


What are you implying? But it's ok I am a Piscean.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Is a smaller dose available? Some pills are not meant to be broken. I know you are Wonder Woman and can do things others cannot do.


Less said about that the better! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> You beat me to that reply. If you need/want a holiday go on one. Just behave yourself so he does not have to bail you out.
> ????????????


Or don't get caught x


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, boiler man is here dismantling the old boiler. Guess what, I've been packing again, only two small cases this time thank goodness. Off 'up North' in an hour or so to the wedding. Think there is wi-fi where we are going so see you all tonight. Have a good day. xx


Safe travels and enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey, temperatures are set to go over 30 here. Not so many at Chaos yesterday as we are into the holiday season but we have fun. Did a load more spinning and plying yesterday as my friend is coming over later in the week to do some dyeing.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Enjoy your day. We're a bit cooler this morning here - was up around 78F yesterday. Only supposed to be around 72F today. Will be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Then meeting up with a friend for lunch followed by getting my hair cut. Will be a long day out of the house, but that's okay. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well your good wishes must have come true cos he's a lot better today thank you! The sneezing has stopped, he just has a hoarse throat now. So, we are off to see the Lion King this afternoon, really looking forward to that!! xxxx
> 
> Joke: I just spotted an albino Dalmation. It was the least I could do! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


The jokes are not improving. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Enjoy and I hope everything is tickety-boo in the boiler department when you get back!! xxxx


Think things will be fine, he already had the system and old boiler drained drained before we left and father-in-law had turned up in his truck to move it, they are also taking the big bush I cut down as well. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You are just so busy busy busy. So many things for you to do that you do not get a chance to sit and knit. Glad you are getting a mini getaway and when you get home the boiler will be up and running.


Afternoon here now, did actually get my latest shawl finished last night. Don't think we need the boiler for heating for a while but at least we will have hot water. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It _was_ a groaner but I hope it made you smile!! Here's another one.....If DH has falls asleep during the Lion King, will it be a cat nap?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


What ARE you on at the moment? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Busy and enjoyable week. Back to boxes on Saturday?


Quite probably but some will have to wait for the new kitchen. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is creeping round to the side of the building and I am getting warmer and warmer.
> 
> DH kept saying he's off to the workshop. He's finally gone! I think my comment 'promises, promises' the last time he said it might have something to do with it!
> 
> Thanks for being here girls to cheer me up. I really need a holiday, but DH doesn't do holidays.


Once I'm a bit straighter and organised will try and arrange a get-together at mine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Arrived safely at the hotel in good time, it's a strange place, it used to belong to Lord and Lady Devonshire before they moved to Chatsworth house. Very posh in some ways, doormen waiting to take your cases to your room etc. but lots of dogs staying with their owners, not that I mind being accosted by friendly mutts. The prices of drinks and meals are sky high. One liqueur shot of TM £8.50, I can buy a whole bottle when they are on offer for twice that. Luckily I brought my own. Some nice little touches though, a fridge in the room with milk, water and soft drinks for us, and a small chest with crisps, some sweets, tea coffee and chocolate. Oh and two slices of parkin.
It's just as hot up here as in Norfolk, we never had it this hot when I lived in the Lake District. DH has gone for a walk to find where the wedding is. I shall go for a wander round the hotel and see what I can find. Catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Arrived safely at the hotel in good time, it's a strange place, it used to belong to Lord and Lady Devonshire before they moved to Chatsworth house. Very posh in some ways, doormen waiting to take your cases to your room etc. but lots of dogs staying with their owners, not that I mind being accosted by friendly mutts. The prices of drinks and meals are sky high. One liqueur shot of TM £8.50, I can buy a whole bottle when they are on offer for twice that. Luckily I brought my own. Some nice little touches though, a fridge in the room with milk, water and soft drinks for us, and a small chest with crisps, some sweets, tea coffee and chocolate. Oh and two slices of parkin.
> It's just as hot up here as in Norfolk, we never had it this hot when I lived in the Lake District. DH has gone for a walk to find where the wedding is. I shall go for a wander round the hotel and see what I can find. Catch you later. xx


Hotel sounds lovely. Enjoy your time there x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are really full of it this a.m. Thanks for entertaining me and keep smiling.????????????????


Yes, I _do_ feel full of it today, must be the sunshine!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

What a scorching hot day we on the NE coast of England have had. It's been a beauty. I believe it got to 26C. Really really very rare for up here. I'm coping with it though hahaha. I'm certainly not complaining. We are cold a long time in the winter. Anyway...good evening sisters.

Today I've and all my friends and neighbors are plagued with little thunder flies. They make us itch. My windows are covered in them and they get caught in spiders webs and I look like I've got BLACK net curtains up. That's an exaggeration S you know but the meaning the same. I've got a cool lounge so it's been ok in there. 

Today I went to over 60's. And there were two children there. Maisie, who likes to sit with me , she's 7 and her little sister who's 3. They are good children really not like William......he's a u know wot...... They were telling me that he went to his sisters christening last Sunday and went off to play near the alter and knocked one of the gigantic candles over. So me....being very quiet type....asked where his family was, he's only 3 and has them running wild, I was told the priest wasn't very pleased....if he comes then I'm going home....

I won....some crisps called fish and chips! And $2. Better than nothing.

This morning my phone rang, when I said hello a recorded message started and it told me that someone had tried to use my Visa card to purchase something for £600. If this was not me, then press number whatever. I didn't wait or answer, I just put the phone down. This afternoon when I was out, according to my telephone, they had rang me another twice. So I rang visa...... And yes, it is a scam. So if any of you get a call like that, then be careful. They are so, plausible. 

I'm laid on the top of the bed, it's so warm. I don't have air conditioner, because it's very, very rare I'd ever use it. But, it's lovely to have the warmth, heat and sun. I'm going to catch up now, it's two weeks today until Josephine comes, it's going to be lovely. Enjoy this weather everybody. Love yawl....


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My friend Pat, who used to work in the ICU tells me that the little blue amitriptyline pills are knock out painkillers that last for hours. She cannot take them. I took one last night and slept for 11 hours again. They are too small to break in half.


Oh yes, I know those little fellas, hardly ever take them these days, thankfully but they have been good friends to me in the past. I usually wake up at the normal time if I take one but feel groggy for a couple of hours after I wake up. I believe they are mild anti-depressants and also relieve pain. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> For every glass of wine I am having 3 of water!????


Well, the other way round would probably have been more interesting......!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The jokes are not improving. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What ARE you on at the moment? xxxx


The joys of life and friendship!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Poor sweet Daisy, we do get attached don't we.
> It's in our nature to love.
> If it would make you feel better I would send you Cletus. . He's just gotten grounded for eating the couch.
> Oh well, it's an old couch and he's still a baby really. He's bigger than Raven now though.
> I took the funniest picture of him the other day, I don't think I'll post it on here though, I was sitting on the toilet and he decided my shorts would be the perfect place for a nap..
> 
> Then again maybe I will who cares right?... If this doesn't make you laugh, then I've lost my touch! ????


I've seen it all now Angela, he's lieing in them like its a hammock. What I really want to know is, why do you take your phone to the toilet?????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Arrived safely at the hotel in good time, it's a strange place, it used to belong to Lord and Lady Devonshire before they moved to Chatsworth house. Very posh in some ways, doormen waiting to take your cases to your room etc. but lots of dogs staying with their owners, not that I mind being accosted by friendly mutts. The prices of drinks and meals are sky high. One liqueur shot of TM £8.50, I can buy a whole bottle when they are on offer for twice that. Luckily I brought my own. Some nice little touches though, a fridge in the room with milk, water and soft drinks for us, and a small chest with crisps, some sweets, tea coffee and chocolate. Oh and two slices of parkin.
> It's just as hot up here as in Norfolk, we never had it this hot when I lived in the Lake District. DH has gone for a walk to find where the wedding is. I shall go for a wander round the hotel and see what I can find. Catch you later. xx


It sounds wonderful, enjoy it to the full!!! Hope DH finds his way back.....!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> The jokes are not improving. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe you will laugh at this... I put milk on the dogs kibble this morning while getting Mr. J his cereal. 
xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> The joys of life and friendship!! xxxx


Sounds like the right mix. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What a scorching hot day we on the NE coast of England have had. It's been a beauty. I believe it got to 26C. Really really very rare for up here. I'm coping with it though hahaha. I'm certainly not complaining. We are cold a long time in the winter. Anyway...good evening sisters.
> 
> Today I've and all my friends and neighbors are plagued with little thunder flies. They make us itch. My windows are covered in them and they get caught in spiders webs and I look like I've got BLACK net curtains up. That's an exaggeration S you know but the meaning the same. I've got a cool lounge so it's been ok in there.
> 
> Today I went to over 60's. And there were two children there. Maisie, who likes to sit with me , she's 7 and her little sister who's 3. They are good children really not like William......he's a u know wot...... They were telling me that he went to his sisters christening last Sunday and went off to play near the alter and knocked one of the gigantic candles over. So me....being very quiet type....asked where his family was, he's only 3 and has them running wild, I was told the priest wasn't very pleased....if he comes then I'm going home....
> 
> I won....some crisps called fish and chips! And $2. Better than nothing.
> 
> This morning my phone rang, when I said hello a recorded message started and it told me that someone had tried to use my Visa card to purchase something for £600. If this was not me, then press number whatever. I didn't wait or answer, I just put the phone down. This afternoon when I was out, according to my telephone, they had rang me another twice. So I rang visa...... And yes, it is a scam. So if any of you get a call like that, then be careful. They are so, plausible.
> 
> I'm laid on the top of the bed, it's so warm. I don't have air conditioner, because it's very, very rare I'd ever use it. But, it's lovely to have the warmth, heat and sun. I'm going to catch up now, it's two weeks today until Josephine comes, it's going to be lovely. Enjoy this weather everybody. Love yawl....


It's pretty darned hot down here too Susan, 36.5 according to the thermometer on the solicitors down the road!! :sm06: 
What is the matter with that little boy's parents? Why are they not keeping him under control? That candle caper could have been quite serious, could have burned him with hot wax or set fire to something!! Well done on dodging that scan, there are many out there preying on us all!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It sounds wonderful, enjoy it to the full!!! Hope DH finds his way back.....!!! xxxx


Yes he did, it's a beautiful estate, will see more tomorrow when we go to the Priory and the Tithe Barn. I just can't get away from barns. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Maybe you will laugh at this... I put milk on the dogs kibble this morning while getting Mr. J his cereal.
> xoxo


I bet they gave you a funny look and then just gobbled it up!!! You might have started something now!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Sounds very hot across the pond and central Canada... Pam too. The weather still being kind on the Island, low 20's... I'll take it. The rest of you, stay cool and go easy now. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Maybe you will laugh at this... I put milk on the dogs kibble this morning while getting Mr. J his cereal.
> xoxo


What did Mr. J have on his cereal? xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:



> I bet they gave you a funny look and then just gobbled it up!!! You might have started something now!! xxxx


Mr J would have spit his cereal out if I'd put dog food on it... it was close. :sm09: xoxo


----------



## London Girl

I would definitely recommend The Lion King, you'd swear the animals were real, even though they were talking - and singing!! I loved it, definitely 10/10!! It was really cold in there, which was a relief after the temp outside but after a while, it got a bit too cold, should have taken a wrap or my cardi!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mr J would have spit his cereal out if I'd put dog food on it... it was close. :sm09: xoxo


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What did Mr. J have on his cereal? xx


How are things going in Norfolk today? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Off to check my mum today and mow the estate... sending hugs to all. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Latest news on daisy......it seems she's bitten her tail off through stress we think. I've heard this is quite normal for hamsters. We had a rabbit once, called Garry....now he was a character, he was MASSIVE. We only had him a few weeks before he lost part of his tail. Someone stood on it, the boys were only small at the time, but he ended up with half a tail. We took him to the vets with the other half of his bop but he didn't stitch it back on. Gary went on to live for another seven years, minus half a tail. They aren't too lucky in their house with tails....must have a word with Stephen. ????


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Gorgeous, what is it wanting to be? xx


I was thinking a pair of Slipper socks for my Dd the pattern I have is totally patterned on top, does that make sense it sounds weird to me.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Off to check my mum today and mow the estate... sending hugs to all. xoxo


Right back at you, thinking of you dear! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> What a scorching hot day we on the NE coast of England have had. It's been a beauty. I believe it got to 26C. Really really very rare for up here. I'm coping with it though hahaha. I'm certainly not complaining. We are cold a long time in the winter. Anyway...good evening sisters.
> 
> Today I've and all my friends and neighbors are plagued with little thunder flies. They make us itch. My windows are covered in them and they get caught in spiders webs and I look like I've got BLACK net curtains up. That's an exaggeration S you know but the meaning the same. I've got a cool lounge so it's been ok in there.
> 
> Today I went to over 60's. And there were two children there. Maisie, who likes to sit with me , she's 7 and her little sister who's 3. They are good children really not like William......he's a u know wot...... They were telling me that he went to his sisters christening last Sunday and went off to play near the alter and knocked one of the gigantic candles over. So me....being very quiet type....asked where his family was, he's only 3 and has them running wild, I was told the priest wasn't very pleased....if he comes then I'm going home....
> 
> I won....some crisps called fish and chips! And $2. Better than nothing.
> 
> This morning my phone rang, when I said hello a recorded message started and it told me that someone had tried to use my Visa card to purchase something for £600. If this was not me, then press number whatever. I didn't wait or answer, I just put the phone down. This afternoon when I was out, according to my telephone, they had rang me another twice. So I rang visa...... And yes, it is a scam. So if any of you get a call like that, then be careful. They are so, plausible.
> 
> I'm laid on the top of the bed, it's so warm. I don't have air conditioner, because it's very, very rare I'd ever use it. But, it's lovely to have the warmth, heat and sun. I'm going to catch up now, it's two weeks today until Josephine comes, it's going to be lovely. Enjoy this weather everybody. Love yawl....


Glad you have some of this warm weather. And well done sussing out the visa scam


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> It's pretty darned hot down here too Susan, 36.5 according to the thermometer on the solicitors down the road!! :sm06:
> What is the matter with that little boy's parents? Why are they not keeping him under control? That candle caper could have been quite serious, could have burned him with hot wax or set fire to something!! Well done on dodging that scan, there are many out there preying on us all!!


Sounds a bit like a couple of children visiting a NT property once who were being a real pain going under barriers etc until one of them picked something up in the kitchen, promptly dropped it and broke it. We scarpered while the NT ladies got them to fill in a form and give them a talking to


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on daisy......it seems she's bitten her tail off through stress we think. I've heard this is quite normal for hamsters. We had a rabbit once, called Garry....now he was a character, he was MASSIVE. We only had him a few weeks before he lost part of his tail. Someone stood on it, the boys were only small at the time, but he ended up with half a tail. We took him to the vets with the other half of his bop but he didn't stitch it back on. Gary went on to live for another seven years, minus half a tail. They aren't too lucky in their house with tails....must have a word with Stephen. ????


Ooh poor daisy, is she likely to pull through this episode?


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I would definitely recommend The Lion King, you'd swear the animals were real, even though they were talking - and singing!! I loved it, definitely 10/10!! It was really cold in there, which was a relief after the temp outside but after a while, it got a bit too cold, should have taken a wrap or my cardi!! xxxx


Maybe I'll go with DD, have never seen the original or the theatre version


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Off to check my mum today and mow the estate... sending hugs to all. xoxo


Enjoy your estate


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> How are things going in Norfolk today? xoxo


Norfolk is on its own today as we are in North Yorkshire for a wedding. It was way too hot at 9 a.m. there this morning, thank goodness for A/C in the car. The boiler man is putting in a new boiler while we are away. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on daisy......it seems she's bitten her tail off through stress we think. I've heard this is quite normal for hamsters. We had a rabbit once, called Garry....now he was a character, he was MASSIVE. We only had him a few weeks before he lost part of his tail. Someone stood on it, the boys were only small at the time, but he ended up with half a tail. We took him to the vets with the other half of his bop but he didn't stitch it back on. Gary went on to live for another seven years, minus half a tail. They aren't too lucky in their house with tails....must have a word with Stephen. ????


He's got two kids!!!!! xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, the other way round would probably have been more interesting......!!! :sm23: xxxx


But I am sensibubble????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> She has but I worry that it's because she isn't eating enough.


Is your heritage Italian, because that is what I have heard many good Italian Mamma's say to their children!???????????? 
But seriously, I understand you concern, and I do hope she is Ok. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Lying in bed watching an amazing electrical storm flashing around.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Poor sweet Daisy, we do get attached don't we.
> It's in our nature to love.
> If it would make you feel better I would send you Cletus. . He's just gotten grounded for eating the couch.
> Oh well, it's an old couch and he's still a baby really. He's bigger than Raven now though.
> I took the funniest picture of him the other day, I don't think I'll post it on here though, I was sitting on the toilet and he decided my shorts would be the perfect place for a nap..
> 
> Then again maybe I will who cares right?... If this doesn't make you laugh, then I've lost my touch! ????





Miss Pam said:


> That is hilarious! :sm24: xxxooo


That is absolutely gorgeous, and hilarious!
Are you sure he isn't a Mastiff mix? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My finished socks


They are great, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I've been at the purple paint!


And look wonderful! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure what to say. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Just laugh it's funny lol...????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous, and hilarious!
> Are you sure he isn't a Mastiff mix? xoxoxo


Not sure, but the shelter he came from has him as a mixed German Shepard.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well your good wishes must have come true cos he's a lot better today thank you! The sneezing has stopped, he just has a hoarse throat now. So, we are off to see the Lion King this afternoon, really looking forward to that!! xxxx
> 
> Joke: I just spotted an albino Dalmation. It was the least I could do! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Beautiful. Why are the pictures mirror image?


Something about forward facing selfies do that. Idk for sure.


----------



## binkbrice

I spent the better part of my day getting baby cuddles she is just precious and apparently she has a thing for older guys...she really liked Michael! I am talking about Marcelina, I still haven’t met Lorena!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I spent the better part of my day getting baby cuddles she is just precious and apparently she has a thing for older guys...she really liked Michael! I am talking about Marcelina, I still haven't met Lorena!


No she doesn't!.
She looked at him with the obvious knowledge that as a boy.. He is doomed to be a blithering idiot ????????????????


----------



## linkan

Just kidding it was a fun day at Mom and Dad's.
They got the most baby cuddles, and I got to trim dad's toe nails for him. Two toes in the told me about the toenail fungus.......????????.. wha?
But I did it anyway it needed doing lol. 
Just did a surgical scrub after lol.
Thanks Dad! 
He did make a point of saying I didn't hurt him at all, and that apparently he said Mom tried to remove bone marrow by way of the toe when she does it! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Just kidding it was a fun day at Mom and Dad's.
> They got the most baby cuddles, and I got to trim dad's toe nails for him. Two toes in the told me about the toenail fungus.......????????.. wha?
> But I did it anyway it needed doing lol.
> Just did a surgical scrub after lol.
> Thanks Dad!
> He did make a point of saying I didn't hurt him at all, and that apparently he said Mom tried to remove bone marrow by way of the toe when she does it! ????????????


 :sm09: :sm09: she had to use a dremel tool..... :sm09: :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Just kidding it was a fun day at Mom and Dad's.
> They got the most baby cuddles, and I got to trim dad's toe nails for him. Two toes in the told me about the toenail fungus.......????????.. wha?
> But I did it anyway it needed doing lol.
> Just did a surgical scrub after lol.
> Thanks Dad!
> He did make a point of saying I didn't hurt him at all, and that apparently he said Mom tried to remove bone marrow by way of the toe when she does it! ????????????


Love your dad's humour!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Just laugh it's funny lol...????????????


Oh I'm laughing just couldn't think of a comment, maybe after all that excercise I'm completely knickered. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> No she doesn't!.
> She looked at him with the obvious knowledge that as a boy.. He is doomed to be a blithering idiot ????????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Good morning from a very muggy North Yorkshire. Had lots of rain and thunder in the night and now surrounded by big black clouds. Hopefully it will clear up by 1. Yesterday was so perfect, we were sat outside talking until about 9. Right off to do something I never usually do and have some breakfast as we won't be eating again until late afternoon. Back later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. Having trouble with this site again so I will try to catch up. Well it’s so hot here in London, hardly slept last night. At least the washing is drying!!not doing much today, the kids have the huge paddling pool out in our garden so I might go & get my feet wet! Have a good day, don’t forget to drink loads of water. See you after cx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Maybe I'll go with DD, have never seen the original or the theatre version


Even better if you don't know the story already, I think you will both love it!! I have just worked out that I have seen the satge show 4 times and the original cartoon film 3 times but this is the best yet!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> But I am sensibubble????


Yes dear, of course you are!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm laughing just couldn't think of a comment, maybe after all that excercise I'm completely knickered. xx


 :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a scorcher in London! I am sitting here with the fan about 2 feet away from me, it's going to feel really hot when I move away from it!! Off to see my friend today, so glad I have A/C in the car, phew!!

Have a good one everybody and look after yourselves!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Fantastic storm last night, sheet lightening all around and then some very dramatic fork lightning. Then it poured with rain so the garden now smells gorgeous and the plants are sighing with relief.

Had fun with the coven yesterday and had more wedding photos to look at. In the afternoon I washed some more fleece, Black Welsh Mountain this time, it was fairly clean so I got it done quite quickly. I have also been plying some more wool.

Saw the doctor last night and now I have to go and have some xrays. Luckily our hospital is not far away.

Also have to fit in supermarket and fish and chips, although Mr P is also trying to loose some weight!

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## lifeline

Well it appears I slept through a storm last night. Another good laundry day... everything is drying in no time at all.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Well it appears I slept through a storm last night. Another good laundry day... everything is drying in no time at all.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


You slept! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Somebody doesn't want to get up today.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> You slept! xxxx


Must have done!⚡⚡⚡


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Somebody doesn't want to get up today.


He didn't sleep then :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EDT and 21'C (59'F). Not a cloud in the sky.
Monday, mum decided to paint the garage door. I backed my car up to give her room. She dropped the can of paint off the ladder and it splattered all over my car. After much wiping, I took it through the car wash. There are still splatters on the hood and on the plastic on the passenger front. I'm hoping the service guys can get it off when I take the car in for service on Friday. 
Yesterday we went to Toronto early in the morning. I had to drive to the GO (Government of Ontario) train station in Whitby near where I work and we took that and two subway rides in Toronto. You wouldn't recognise Union Station now. I didnt'. The beautiful interior that looks just like New York's train station is gone, replaced by a completely modern two story station with lots of escalators and a huge food court on the bottom floor. We went to High Park. 399 acres in the middle of Toronto stretching from the highways that run along the lakeshore to several subway stops north. 1/3 of the park has been converted to dog park. We didn't know that and ended up walking on the east side which is now the off-leash dog park. All the dogs that came up to us were all friendly and most were more concerned about getting to the ponds or into the stream for a drink. Then we visited the gardens followed by a trip to the duck ponds. The duck pond was covered in wood ducks, and a family of mute swans with their fuzzy baby. By the time we had walked to the duck pond we were tired so we took the trackless train back to the north gate of the park so we could catch the subway and get home.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Somebody doesn't want to get up today.


That's a laid-back kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Well it appears I slept through a storm last night. Another good laundry day... everything is drying in no time at all.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


We haven't had more than a dribble since the storm last week. With all this heat and humidity, I keep expecting a big lightning storm to clear it all away but it hasn't happened yet.
Don't get blown away with the laundry today. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Fantastic storm last night, sheet lightening all around and then some very dramatic fork lightning. Then it poured with rain so the garden now smells gorgeous and the plants are sighing with relief.
> 
> Had fun with the coven yesterday and had more wedding photos to look at. In the afternoon I washed some more fleece, Black Welsh Mountain this time, it was fairly clean so I got it done quite quickly. I have also been plying some more wool.
> 
> Saw the doctor last night and now I have to go and have some xrays. Luckily our hospital is not far away.
> 
> Also have to fit in supermarket and fish and chips, although Mr P is also trying to loose some weight!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Wednesday.
Xrays? I missed something.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a scorcher in London! I am sitting here with the fan about 2 feet away from me, it's going to feel really hot when I move away from it!! Off to see my friend today, so glad I have A/C in the car, phew!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and look after yourselves!! Lots of love xxxxx


Maybe have your meetup in the car, in the A/C. 
Have a good one.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Having trouble with this site again so I will try to catch up. Well it's so hot here in London, hardly slept last night. At least the washing is drying!!not doing much today, the kids have the huge paddling pool out in our garden so I might go & get my feet wet! Have a good day, don't forget to drink loads of water. See you after cx


My sister called last night. The pump on their pool gave out and she was trying to get the old pump from Stuart.
It's too hot to be without a pool or A/C.
I'm sure the kids enjoyed that paddle pool.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Not sure, but the shelter he came from has him as a mixed German Shepard.


My sister has a doggy DNA kit for her dog, but she hasn't done it yet because the dog has to stop eating for 2 hours before the swab and Danae hasn't done that yet. She's getting a little fat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Norfolk is on its own today as we are in North Yorkshire for a wedding. It was way too hot at 9 a.m. there this morning, thank goodness for A/C in the car. The boiler man is putting in a new boiler while we are away. xx


Hopefully that was all done and cleaned up by the time you got home.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I would definitely recommend The Lion King, you'd swear the animals were real, even though they were talking - and singing!! I loved it, definitely 10/10!! It was really cold in there, which was a relief after the temp outside but after a while, it got a bit too cold, should have taken a wrap or my cardi!! xxxx





lifeline said:


> Maybe I'll go with DD, have never seen the original or the theatre version


I wasn't sure about the theatre version as I loved the original cartoon. I came out of the theatre with tears streaming, it was so good. And we were in a small theatre so the hippo and elephant had to walk down the aisles because there wasn't enough room on stage for all the animals. And the birds were flown from the upper balconies, so the action was all around us.
I guess if the story is good, it doesn't matter HOW it is told.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Sounds a bit like a couple of children visiting a NT property once who were being a real pain going under barriers etc until one of them picked something up in the kitchen, promptly dropped it and broke it. We scarpered while the NT ladies got them to fill in a form and give them a talking to


I saw more parents paying attention to their phones than their kids while I was at High Park. Although the girls looking after the summer camp kids were doing a wonderful job. All the kids were holding hands, keeping in line and getting yelled at regularly.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I was thinking a pair of Slipper socks for my Dd the pattern I have is totally patterned on top, does that make sense it sounds weird to me.


Doesn't sound weird to me. Does the bottom have stripes or are you going to have a bunch of ends to weave in?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on daisy......it seems she's bitten her tail off through stress we think. I've heard this is quite normal for hamsters. We had a rabbit once, called Garry....now he was a character, he was MASSIVE. We only had him a few weeks before he lost part of his tail. Someone stood on it, the boys were only small at the time, but he ended up with half a tail. We took him to the vets with the other half of his bop but he didn't stitch it back on. Gary went on to live for another seven years, minus half a tail. They aren't too lucky in their house with tails....must have a word with Stephen. ????


Our old dog had to have her tail removed. She got hit by a car, and had to have her tail removed. It had been run over. (seriously, this dog was hit by cars 3 times that we knew of. She kept darting out on the road to catch something on the other side and not looking for the little bit of traffic that we had on our country lane) She lived for many many years after that and wiggled her bum when she was happy since she didn't have a tail anymore.
I hope Daisy is better now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Off to check my mum today and mow the estate... sending hugs to all. xoxo


I hope your mum is doing well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sounds very hot across the pond and central Canada... Pam too. The weather still being kind on the Island, low 20's... I'll take it. The rest of you, stay cool and go easy now. xoxo


You are definitely cooler than us.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes he did, it's a beautiful estate, will see more tomorrow when we go to the Priory and the Tithe Barn. I just can't get away from barns. xxxx


All the barns here are being torn down or falling down. The taxes on farms have changed and they are being taxed extra if they have a barn. So most are being removed and replaced with vinyl topped shelters which aren't taxed because they are "temporary".


----------



## nitz8catz

Bella-kitty is licking my leg, so I need to get going.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EDT and 21'C (59'F). Not a cloud in the sky.
> Monday, mum decided to paint the garage door. I backed my car up to give her room. She dropped the can of paint off the ladder and it splattered all over my car. After much wiping, I took it through the car wash. There are still splatters on the hood and on the plastic on the passenger front. I'm hoping the service guys can get it off when I take the car in for service on Friday.
> Yesterday we went to Toronto early in the morning. I had to drive to the GO (Government of Ontario) train station in Whitby near where I work and we took that and two subway rides in Toronto. You wouldn't recognise Union Station now. I didnt'. The beautiful interior that looks just like New York's train station is gone, replaced by a completely modern two story station with lots of escalators and a huge food court on the bottom floor. We went to High Park. 399 acres in the middle of Toronto stretching from the highways that run along the lakeshore to several subway stops north. 1/3 of the park has been converted to dog park. We didn't know that and ended up walking on the east side which is now the off-leash dog park. All the dogs that came up to us were all friendly and most were more concerned about getting to the ponds or into the stream for a drink. Then we visited the gardens followed by a trip to the duck ponds. The duck pond was covered in wood ducks, and a family of mute swans with their fuzzy baby. By the time we had walked to the duck pond we were tired so we took the trackless train back to the north gate of the park so we could catch the subway and get home.


A lovely outing. Your picture of the ducks is amazing


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a scorcher in London! I am sitting here with the fan about 2 feet away from me, it's going to feel really hot when I move away from it!! Off to see my friend today, so glad I have A/C in the car, phew!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and look after yourselves!! Lots of love xxxxx


Have a fun day and stay cool if you can! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EDT and 21'C (59'F). Not a cloud in the sky.
> Monday, mum decided to paint the garage door. I backed my car up to give her room. She dropped the can of paint off the ladder and it splattered all over my car. After much wiping, I took it through the car wash. There are still splatters on the hood and on the plastic on the passenger front. I'm hoping the service guys can get it off when I take the car in for service on Friday.
> Yesterday we went to Toronto early in the morning. I had to drive to the GO (Government of Ontario) train station in Whitby near where I work and we took that and two subway rides in Toronto. You wouldn't recognise Union Station now. I didnt'. The beautiful interior that looks just like New York's train station is gone, replaced by a completely modern two story station with lots of escalators and a huge food court on the bottom floor. We went to High Park. 399 acres in the middle of Toronto stretching from the highways that run along the lakeshore to several subway stops north. 1/3 of the park has been converted to dog park. We didn't know that and ended up walking on the east side which is now the off-leash dog park. All the dogs that came up to us were all friendly and most were more concerned about getting to the ponds or into the stream for a drink. Then we visited the gardens followed by a trip to the duck ponds. The duck pond was covered in wood ducks, and a family of mute swans with their fuzzy baby. By the time we had walked to the duck pond we were tired so we took the trackless train back to the north gate of the park so we could catch the subway and get home.


Sorry about the paint on your car. I hope they can get it off for you. Yesterday sounds like a fun, if exhausting, day. I hope you get a resting day in. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Xrays? I missed something.


Me, too. What's up? xxxooo


----------



## Mary Diaz

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EDT and 21'C (59'F). Not a cloud in the sky.
> Monday, mum decided to paint the garage door. I backed my car up to give her room. She dropped the can of paint off the ladder and it splattered all over my car. After much wiping, I took it through the car wash. There are still splatters on the hood and on the plastic on the passenger front. I'm hoping the service guys can get it off when I take the car in for service on Friday.
> Yesterday we went to Toronto early in the morning. I had to drive to the GO (Government of Ontario) train station in Whitby near where I work and we took that and two subway rides in Toronto. You wouldn't recognise Union Station now. I didnt'. The beautiful interior that looks just like New York's train station is gone, replaced by a completely modern two story station with lots of escalators and a huge food court on the bottom floor. We went to High Park. 399 acres in the middle of Toronto stretching from the highways that run along the lakeshore to several subway stops north. 1/3 of the park has been converted to dog park. We didn't know that and ended up walking on the east side which is now the off-leash dog park. All the dogs that came up to us were all friendly and most were more concerned about getting to the ponds or into the stream for a drink. Then we visited the gardens followed by a trip to the duck ponds. The duck pond was covered in wood ducks, and a family of mute swans with their fuzzy baby. By the time we had walked to the duck pond we were tired so we took the trackless train back to the north gate of the park so we could catch the subway and get home.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You are definitely cooler than us.


We're not too far south of Trish here in Seattle and the temps are quite comfortable (if not a bit chilly to us after the heat of Arizona). Was cloudy and cool yesterday, but looks like we'll have sunshine and around 70F or so today. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> He didn't sleep then :sm09:


No spent a lot of time looking out the window x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Xrays? I missed something.


My right leg has gone on strike so knee and hip xrays to see what's doing. Probably the same as my left knee. But I m fine from the waist up, more or less. Sorry about the station in Toronto, it was lovely x


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My right leg has gone on strike so knee and hip xrays to see what's doing. Probably the same as my left knee. But I m fine from the waist up, more or less. Sorry about the station in Toronto, it was lovely x


I hope they figure it out quickly. Yes, that was a beautiful station in Toronto. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Fantastic storm last night, sheet lightening all around and then some very dramatic fork lightning. Then it poured with rain so the garden now smells gorgeous and the plants are sighing with relief.
> 
> Had fun with the coven yesterday and had more wedding photos to look at. In the afternoon I washed some more fleece, Black Welsh Mountain this time, it was fairly clean so I got it done quite quickly. I have also been plying some more wool.
> 
> Saw the doctor last night and now I have to go and have some xrays. Luckily our hospital is not far away.
> 
> Also have to fit in supermarket and fish and chips, although Mr P is also trying to loose some weight!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


I did see one flash of lightening but we had no rain!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You slept! xxxx


I slept too, really well, actually!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Somebody doesn't want to get up today.


Bless!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EDT and 21'C (59'F). Not a cloud in the sky.
> Monday, mum decided to paint the garage door. I backed my car up to give her room. She dropped the can of paint off the ladder and it splattered all over my car. After much wiping, I took it through the car wash. There are still splatters on the hood and on the plastic on the passenger front. I'm hoping the service guys can get it off when I take the car in for service on Friday.
> Yesterday we went to Toronto early in the morning. I had to drive to the GO (Government of Ontario) train station in Whitby near where I work and we took that and two subway rides in Toronto. You wouldn't recognise Union Station now. I didnt'. The beautiful interior that looks just like New York's train station is gone, replaced by a completely modern two story station with lots of escalators and a huge food court on the bottom floor. We went to High Park. 399 acres in the middle of Toronto stretching from the highways that run along the lakeshore to several subway stops north. 1/3 of the park has been converted to dog park. We didn't know that and ended up walking on the east side which is now the off-leash dog park. All the dogs that came up to us were all friendly and most were more concerned about getting to the ponds or into the stream for a drink. Then we visited the gardens followed by a trip to the duck ponds. The duck pond was covered in wood ducks, and a family of mute swans with their fuzzy baby. By the time we had walked to the duck pond we were tired so we took the trackless train back to the north gate of the park so we could catch the subway and get home.


So sorry about your car, your mum should come with a health warning!!! Lovely pictures, the one of the ducks is worthy of going on the wall, it's beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I wasn't sure about the theatre version as I loved the original cartoon. I came out of the theatre with tears streaming, it was so good. And we were in a small theatre so the hippo and elephant had to walk down the aisles because there wasn't enough room on stage for all the animals. And the birds were flown from the upper balconies, so the action was all around us.
> I guess if the story is good, it doesn't matter HOW it is told.


I think that the animals always come down the aisles, at least they have at every performance I have seen, it's part of the wonder of it all! This new film is made with real animals plus, obviously, a lot of CGI, very very clever, I too was bawling by the end of it, even after all the times I have seen it!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Bella-kitty is licking my leg, so I need to get going.
> Everyone have a lovely day.


Yes, best get going before she eats you, having had a little taste!!:sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We're not too far south of Trish here in Seattle and the temps are quite comfortable (if not a bit chilly to us after the heat of Arizona). Was cloudy and cool yesterday, but looks like we'll have sunshine and around 70F or so today. xxxooo


Your body thermostat must be getting a little confused!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Your body thermostat must be getting a little confused!!! xxxxx


I think so. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I think that the animals always come down the aisles, at least they have at every performance I have seen, it's part of the wonder of it all! This new film is made with real animals plus, obviously, a lot of CGI, very very clever, I too was bawling by the end of it, even after all the times I have seen it!!


Thanks for the mascara warning, I will take tissues. MM and I will be going tomorrow, hoping to sit in an air-conditioned room.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Doesn't sound weird to me. Does the bottom have stripes or are you going to have a bunch of ends to weave in?


The main part of the socks will be the one big skein and then I will do toes and heels with a mini!


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, as you can see I'm very late tonight. I'm at Stephens and Matthew did us a bbq on this lovely warm night. The weather has been absolutely tremendous today, I love it. This morning I did some tidying up. I'm sort of emptying drawers and throwing stuff out. I'm finding clothes I've not even had on. Then I have the nerve to look in TESCO while I was out with sue this afternoon. I hope this weather isn't getting to you all. I don't fancy being in London our news said it was 39C. 

We've heard by the news that a famous Japanese car firm is laying off, world wide, 10,000 workers. Not sure when. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard that it's not Stephen. So much for brexit and a corrupt manager of the firm. Well we'll worry about it if and when it happens. Our country is not in a very stable state at the moment. That's enough politics, I don't believe in talking about it, but I do feel cross when it could affect my family.

I went in and saw Karen this morning, and Brie the dog has had her hair cut, she looks so cute. I also did some work in the house, I tend to get a bit untidy then I have to have a blitz....daisy went to the vets yesterday and seemingly they can self distruct if they (hamsters) are stressed. Bless. She's got a little syringe that she takes her antibiotics with she's so clever. But the abs are bitter according to the vet but she has a chocolate drop and a pumpkin seed when she's taken them. 

I've come to bed because all is going on downstairs. They have decided to put the hot tub up outside ready for tomorrow. Well this is one grandma that won't be going in it. Knowing their luck it'll rain. I don't think there is anything more to tell you, except I've had a scam phone call again. If I don't recognize the number then I don't answer the landline.

Ok, have a great night, and I'll catch up now. See you all tomorrow. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EDT and 21'C (59'F). Not a cloud in the sky.
> Monday, mum decided to paint the garage door. I backed my car up to give her room. She dropped the can of paint off the ladder and it splattered all over my car. After much wiping, I took it through the car wash. There are still splatters on the hood and on the plastic on the passenger front. I'm hoping the service guys can get it off when I take the car in for service on Friday.
> Yesterday we went to Toronto early in the morning. I had to drive to the GO (Government of Ontario) train station in Whitby near where I work and we took that and two subway rides in Toronto. You wouldn't recognise Union Station now. I didnt'. The beautiful interior that looks just like New York's train station is gone, replaced by a completely modern two story station with lots of escalators and a huge food court on the bottom floor. We went to High Park. 399 acres in the middle of Toronto stretching from the highways that run along the lakeshore to several subway stops north. 1/3 of the park has been converted to dog park. We didn't know that and ended up walking on the east side which is now the off-leash dog park. All the dogs that came up to us were all friendly and most were more concerned about getting to the ponds or into the stream for a drink. Then we visited the gardens followed by a trip to the duck ponds. The duck pond was covered in wood ducks, and a family of mute swans with their fuzzy baby. By the time we had walked to the duck pond we were tired so we took the trackless train back to the north gate of the park so we could catch the subway and get home.


So sorry about your car mav. I bet your mam wasn't the most popular person at the time. I'd have murdered I think, if someone did that on "little car". I used to wonder why Albert was always careful about our car and parking it etc, and used to think to myself, "it's only a car" but now I've got my own, I'm the same. I need to get a life....


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EDT and 21'C (59'F). Not a cloud in the sky.
> Monday, mum decided to paint the garage door. I backed my car up to give her room. She dropped the can of paint off the ladder and it splattered all over my car. After much wiping, I took it through the car wash. There are still splatters on the hood and on the plastic on the passenger front. I'm hoping the service guys can get it off when I take the car in for service on Friday.
> Yesterday we went to Toronto early in the morning. I had to drive to the GO (Government of Ontario) train station in Whitby near where I work and we took that and two subway rides in Toronto. You wouldn't recognise Union Station now. I didnt'. The beautiful interior that looks just like New York's train station is gone, replaced by a completely modern two story station with lots of escalators and a huge food court on the bottom floor. We went to High Park. 399 acres in the middle of Toronto stretching from the highways that run along the lakeshore to several subway stops north. 1/3 of the park has been converted to dog park. We didn't know that and ended up walking on the east side which is now the off-leash dog park. All the dogs that came up to us were all friendly and most were more concerned about getting to the ponds or into the stream for a drink. Then we visited the gardens followed by a trip to the duck ponds. The duck pond was covered in wood ducks, and a family of mute swans with their fuzzy baby. By the time we had walked to the duck pond we were tired so we took the trackless train back to the north gate of the park so we could catch the subway and get home.


That second photo is a prize winner. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well we're back from the wedding, it's been another scorcher but was nice a cool in the Priory. The service was nice and when we came out there was a brass jazz group outside playing. Never had entertainment outside church like that before. They were a bit too loud though and you couldn't hear yourself think let alone talk to anyone. After the photos the group then led all the guests up quite a long hill to the Tithe Barn for the reception and from then on it all went downhill. There were about a 100 guests and it took them 3 hours to serve the meal. It was a completely vegetarian menu which was OK if you like and can eat lots of beans and lentil etc. There was not one meat course as an option. A lot of people were not happy. I ended up eating a plate of chips and that was it. Then there was the speeches, father of the bride is Egyptian with a strong accent so no-one who wasn't used to him could understand him and he went on for ages. Then the live group struck up and we came back to the hotel. Did manage to chat with all the relations and have a catch up but am now back in the hotel with my TM. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're back from the wedding, it's been another scorcher but was nice a cool in the Priory. The service was nice and when we came out there was a brass jazz group outside playing. Never had entertainment outside church like that before. They were a bit too loud though and you couldn't hear yourself think let alone talk to anyone. After the photos the group then led all the guests up quite a long hill to the Tithe Barn for the reception and from then on it all went downhill. There were about a 100 guests and it took them 3 hours to serve the meal. It was a completely vegetarian menu which was OK if you like and can eat lots of beans and lentil etc. There was not one meat course as an option. A lot of people were not happy. I ended up eating a plate of chips and that was it. Then there was the speeches, father of the bride is Egyptian with a strong accent so no-one who wasn't used to him could understand him and he went on for ages. Then the live group struck up and we came back to the hotel. Did manage to chat with all the relations and have a catch up but am now back in the hotel with my TM. xx


That all sounds like a good place to be at this point. I don't think I would have had a very good time other than the catching up with the relatives. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That all sounds like a good place to be at this point. I don't think I would have had a very good time other than the catching up with the relatives. :sm01: xxxooo


Exactly, I sort of felt that I was being dictated to as to how I should eat, and not very considerate to your guests. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Exactly, I sort of felt that I was being dictated to as to how I should eat, and not very considerate to your guests. xx


No, it wasn't very considerate of them to offer only vegetarian. And to have it take so long to be served is crazy. Oh, well, at least you go to see and visit with the relatives. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> No, it wasn't very considerate of them to offer only vegetarian. And to have it take so long to be served is crazy. Oh, well, at least you go to see and visit with the relatives. :sm02: xxxooo


Yes and got me away from boxes for a few days. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes and got me away from boxes for a few days. xx :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Mary Diaz said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


DH said he thinks goof off gets it off if y'all have it there. He said the service guys would prolly be using something similar.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're back from the wedding, it's been another scorcher but was nice a cool in the Priory. The service was nice and when we came out there was a brass jazz group outside playing. Never had entertainment outside church like that before. They were a bit too loud though and you couldn't hear yourself think let alone talk to anyone. After the photos the group then led all the guests up quite a long hill to the Tithe Barn for the reception and from then on it all went downhill. There were about a 100 guests and it took them 3 hours to serve the meal. It was a completely vegetarian menu which was OK if you like and can eat lots of beans and lentil etc. There was not one meat course as an option. A lot of people were not happy. I ended up eating a plate of chips and that was it. Then there was the speeches, father of the bride is Egyptian with a strong accent so no-one who wasn't used to him could understand him and he went on for ages. Then the live group struck up and we came back to the hotel. Did manage to chat with all the relations and have a catch up but am now back in the hotel with my TM. xx


You know what they say about the best laid plans....
Somewhere someone said " hey let's do a nice vegetarian meal" 
I've not got anything against being vegetarian. But if your not one then it is difficult to make it appealing. 
And walking up a huge Hill.. no no number 1.. you have to consider elderly or disabled folks or even injured folks. .
Lisa and I found out the hard way about doing a menu for a wedding reception when we did our nephews.
Our friend Jess knew a lady who made beautiful cakes... Well she showed up the night before with day old loaves of cake bread and really bad icing. AND she was high as the sky too. We had to buy several cakes and decorate them up ourselves last minute. 
And we thought we planned enough food for the whole town but nope... It was buffet style and people ate like it was the last meal they were ever gonna get.
None of the helpers even got to eat at all we ran out of food.

I read a Twitter sorry about a monster bride who dictated to all of her guess what outfit to wear to her wedding. And it was like .. $800. Per person to get these clothes . And she told people that if they were unattractive to just wear black!! Can you imagine?!? Weddings make some people lose their ever loving mind lol.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, as you can see I'm very late tonight. I'm at Stephens and Matthew did us a bbq on this lovely warm night. The weather has been absolutely tremendous today, I love it. This morning I did some tidying up. I'm sort of emptying drawers and throwing stuff out. I'm finding clothes I've not even had on. Then I have the nerve to look in TESCO while I was out with sue this afternoon. I hope this weather isn't getting to you all. I don't fancy being in London our news said it was 39C.
> 
> We've heard by the news that a famous Japanese car firm is laying off, world wide, 10,000 workers. Not sure when. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard that it's not Stephen. So much for brexit and a corrupt manager of the firm. Well we'll worry about it if and when it happens. Our country is not in a very stable state at the moment. That's enough politics, I don't believe in talking about it, but I do feel cross when it could affect my family.
> 
> I went in and saw Karen this morning, and Brie the dog has had her hair cut, she looks so cute. I also did some work in the house, I tend to get a bit untidy then I have to have a blitz....daisy went to the vets yesterday and seemingly they can self distruct if they (hamsters) are stressed. Bless. She's got a little syringe that she takes her antibiotics with she's so clever. But the abs are bitter according to the vet but she has a chocolate drop and a pumpkin seed when she's taken them.
> 
> I've come to bed because all is going on downstairs. They have decided to put the hot tub up outside ready for tomorrow. Well this is one grandma that won't be going in it. Knowing their luck it'll rain. I don't think there is anything more to tell you, except I've had a scam phone call again. If I don't recognize the number then I don't answer the landline.
> 
> Ok, have a great night, and I'll catch up now. See you all tomorrow. Love yawl.


Daisy sounds so sweet ????


----------



## linkan

The lion King is Jen's favorite movie. Her and Julz both really. I must have seen that movie 100 times when she was little. She even has a tattoo that means hakuna matata .
It's definitely one we want to see together ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> You know what they say about the best laid plans....
> Somewhere someone said " hey let's do a nice vegetarian meal"
> I've not got anything against being vegetarian. But if your not one then it is difficult to make it appealing.
> And walking up a huge Hill.. no no number 1.. you have to consider elderly or disabled folks or even injured folks. .
> Lisa and I found out the hard way about doing a menu for a wedding reception when we did our nephews.
> Our friend Jess knew a lady who made beautiful cakes... Well she showed up the night before with day old loaves of cake bread and really bad icing. AND she was high as the sky too. We had to buy several cakes and decorate them up ourselves last minute.
> And we thought we planned enough food for the whole town but nope... It was buffet style and people ate like it was the last meal they were ever gonna get.
> None of the helpers even got to eat at all we ran out of food.
> 
> I read a Twitter sorry about a monster bride who dictated to all of her guess what outfit to wear to her wedding. And it was like .. $800. Per person to get these clothes . And she told people that if they were unattractive to just wear black!! Can you imagine?!? Weddings make some people lose their ever loving mind lol.


Yes the bride is vegetarian and as you say I have no argument with that, but to lay it on everyone else was totally wrong in my eyes. Some people did drive their cars up, us included, but it was quite a long hike in the hot sun for some. We were told the dress code was men in suits and pretty dresses for the ladies, a lot of that was ignored. Lack of food was no problem there was tons left. Anyway off to breakfast now to devour some meat then home. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the mascara warning, I will take tissues. MM and I will be going tomorrow, hoping to sit in an air-conditioned room.


The perfect day to go while it's 39' outside!! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, it’s taken ages to get on here, I don’t know what’s wrong. Like everyone else it’s so hot, we just don’t have homes for hot temperatures do we? I have decided not to go to the center today, it was so hot there last week, not risking it today. MrB is just going shopping withKaz & the boys, I think there will be having breakfast down there. I intend to not doing much today, the boys are coming later as Kaz is having her hair done. Her landlady must be feeling guilty & is doing it for free, I dread what colours she will be when she comes back. I’ll try & catchup. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're back from the wedding, it's been another scorcher but was nice a cool in the Priory. The service was nice and when we came out there was a brass jazz group outside playing. Never had entertainment outside church like that before. They were a bit too loud though and you couldn't hear yourself think let alone talk to anyone. After the photos the group then led all the guests up quite a long hill to the Tithe Barn for the reception and from then on it all went downhill. There were about a 100 guests and it took them 3 hours to serve the meal. It was a completely vegetarian menu which was OK if you like and can eat lots of beans and lentil etc. There was not one meat course as an option. A lot of people were not happy. I ended up eating a plate of chips and that was it. Then there was the speeches, father of the bride is Egyptian with a strong accent so no-one who wasn't used to him could understand him and he went on for ages. Then the live group struck up and we came back to the hotel. Did manage to chat with all the relations and have a catch up but am now back in the hotel with my TM. xx


Oh dear that was pretty poor, not to offer a non-vegetarian option, not everyone can cope with that, I would probably have been the same, I'm not keen on beans and lentils, although they are supposed to be really good for you!! I feel sorry for the bride and groom that the caterers let them down by taking so long to serve the meal, that would be really disappointing. Never mind, as you say, you got to see your family and have a catch up, now back to those boxes!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> You know what they say about the best laid plans....
> Somewhere someone said " hey let's do a nice vegetarian meal"
> I've not got anything against being vegetarian. But if your not one then it is difficult to make it appealing.
> And walking up a huge Hill.. no no number 1.. you have to consider elderly or disabled folks or even injured folks. .
> Lisa and I found out the hard way about doing a menu for a wedding reception when we did our nephews.
> Our friend Jess knew a lady who made beautiful cakes... Well she showed up the night before with day old loaves of cake bread and really bad icing. AND she was high as the sky too. We had to buy several cakes and decorate them up ourselves last minute.
> And we thought we planned enough food for the whole town but nope... It was buffet style and people ate like it was the last meal they were ever gonna get.
> None of the helpers even got to eat at all we ran out of food.
> 
> I read a Twitter sorry about a monster bride who dictated to all of her guess what outfit to wear to her wedding. And it was like .. $800. Per person to get these clothes . And she told people that if they were unattractive to just wear black!! Can you imagine?!? Weddings make some people lose their ever loving mind lol.


I would be amazed that anyone turned up to that wedding and the cake lady sounds like a basket case!! Talking of cake, do you ever see Extreme Cakes? It's an American show about how they make and transport these huge bespoke cakes, even the bits when it all goes wrong!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a steaming hot London!! I didn't sleep too badly, had the fan on me all night and occasionally sprayed myself with water then lay in front of the fan, bliss!! As Chris says, most of our homes are really not geared for very hot weather. 

I am at the shop for a few hours today as our manageress has been summoned to head office.........!!! It's not too bad in there, they have fans and front and back door open to let any breeze through the shop, not sure if it will cope with 39'C though. It's already 31'C outside!!

Catch you later girls and let's all keep cool out there!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's taken ages to get on here, I don't know what's wrong. Like everyone else it's so hot, we just don't have homes for hot temperatures do we? I have decided not to go to the center today, it was so hot there last week, not risking it today. MrB is just going shopping withKaz & the boys, I think there will be having breakfast down there. I intend to not doing much today, the boys are coming later as Kaz is having her hair done. Her landlady must be feeling guilty & is doing it for free, I dread what colours she will be when she comes back. I'll try & catchup. Love to you all. Xx


Glad you persevered with getting on here. Enjoy your not doing much day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes the bride is vegetarian and as you say I have no argument with that, but to lay it on everyone else was totally wrong in my eyes. Some people did drive their cars up, us included, but it was quite a long hike in the hot sun for some. We were told the dress code was men in suits and pretty dresses for the ladies, a lot of that was ignored. Lack of food was no problem there was tons left. Anyway off to breakfast now to devour some meat then home. xx


That makes me so cross. Having been vegan in the past and now piscatarian I would never inflict my style of eating on anyone else. I am more that happy to provide meat for the majority and just have something I can eat. As to dictating what people wear, well that is a bit much. Sorry for the rant.

Enjoy your meaty breakfast and a safe drive home. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperatures set to go up into the mid 30s today. It is great weather for washing wool and last night I spun and plied some more.

Nothing much planned for today, maybe a bit of laundry and washing some more fleece.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes the bride is vegetarian and as you say I have no argument with that, but to lay it on everyone else was totally wrong in my eyes. Some people did drive their cars up, us included, but it was quite a long hike in the hot sun for some. We were told the dress code was men in suits and pretty dresses for the ladies, a lot of that was ignored. Lack of food was no problem there was tons left. Anyway off to breakfast now to devour some meat then home. xx


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a steaming hot London!! I didn't sleep too badly, had the fan on me all night and occasionally sprayed myself with water then lay in front of the fan, bliss!! As Chris says, most of our homes are really not geared for very hot weather.
> 
> I am at the shop for a few hours today as our manageress has been summoned to head office.........!!! It's not too bad in there, they have fans and front and back door open to let any breeze through the shop, not sure if it will cope with 39'C though. It's already 31'C outside!!
> 
> Catch you later girls and let's all keep cool out there!! xxxxxxxxxx


Stay cool. You're getting up to temps like we were having in Arizona. Stay cool any way you can. Supposed to be 77F here today, which isn't too bad. The sun is out this morning and it's lovely. Will be meeting up with a couple of friends late this afternoon. Will be good to see them and catch up! I hope all of you who are having very hot temps can find a way to stay cool. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Glad you persevered with getting on here. Enjoy your not doing much day.


Ditto from me, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That makes me so cross. Having been vegan in the past and now piscatarian I would never inflict my style of eating on anyone else. I am more that happy to provide meat for the majority and just have something I can eat. As to dictating what people wear, well that is a bit much. Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Enjoy your meaty breakfast and a safe drive home. x


I agree wholeheartedly, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That makes me so cross. Having been vegan in the past and now piscatarian I would never inflict my style of eating on anyone else. I am more that happy to provide meat for the majority and just have something I can eat. As to dictating what people wear, well that is a bit much. Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Enjoy your meaty breakfast and a safe drive home. x


Carry on ranting I totally agree and so did quite a few of the guests. Couldn't spoil the couples day thought but did have a word with my cousin (groom's mother) and she agreed. Had sausage and bacon for breakfast and now safely home. Quite a good run home A/C was great in the car but boy did it hit you when you got out. Car said 38C when we got back to Norfolk. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Carry on ranting I totally agree and so did quite a few of the guests. Couldn't spoil the couples day thought but did have a word with my cousin (groom's mother) and she agreed. Had sausage and bacon for breakfast and now safely home. Quite a good run home A/C was great in the car but boy did it hit you when you got out. Car said 38C when we got back to Norfolk. xx


That's really warm! Do you now have all the windows in the house open to get any breezes to cool things down? xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Carry on ranting I totally agree and so did quite a few of the guests. Couldn't spoil the couples day thought but did have a word with my cousin (groom's mother) and she agreed. Had sausage and bacon for breakfast and now safely home. Quite a good run home A/C was great in the car but boy did it hit you when you got out. Car said 38C when we got back to Norfolk. xx


Glad you are safely home. Atm I am lying on the sofa with a fan on. Its 35 in the shade here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's really warm! Do you now have all the windows in the house open to get any breezes to cool things down? xxxooo


Yes, all the windows are open, the front and back doors and still searching for the breeze, atm the bedroom seems to be the coolest room which bodes good for bedtime. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are safely home. Atm I am lying on the sofa with a fan on. Its 35 in the shade here.


Ugh! Best thing to be doing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, all the windows are open, the front and back doors and still searching for the breeze, atm the bedroom seems to be the coolest room which bodes good for bedtime. xx


Definitely! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are safely home. Atm I am lying on the sofa with a fan on. Its 35 in the shade here.


Yes just looked it up, same temperature here, I'm just sitting in my chair melting. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Sorry those across the pond are suffering from the heat. We always say it is not he heat it is the humidity. We have had comfortable temperatures the past few days without need of our central air.
My excitement for today is getting an eye exam. I have been putting it off for months and vow I will get it accomplished today. Mr. Wonderful will have to drive. I cannot see for the rest of the day after they use the dilating drops. I have learned never to get an eye exam in the winter. The sun glares so on a world covered in white snow that I was so blinded I could not walk to the car on my own. No chance of snow today.
⛄


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sorry those across the pond are suffering from the heat. We always say it is not he heat it is the humidity. We have had comfortable temperatures the past few days without need of our central air.
> My excitement for today is getting an eye exam. I have been putting it off for months and vow I will get it accomplished today. Mr. Wonderful will have to drive. I cannot see for the rest of the day after they use the dilating drops. I have learned never to get an eye exam in the winter. The sun glares so on a world covered in white snow that I was so blinded I could not walk to the car on my own. No chance of snow today.
> ⛄


So glad youre not getting snow xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> So glad youre not getting snow xxxxx


A quick snow shower might be quite pleasant atm. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, we've had another scorcher. Into the 30C in places. I left Stephens this morning and it felt like I'd walked outside into an oven, it DID remind me of my holidays in Florida. Just the same. I went to Asda on the way home and got plenty drinks and ice creams. I was so hot when I came in the house that I only put the fridge/freezer food away at first. My face was pink and I could feel my head pulsing, so I sat down with a towel and dried myself off and watched the news. It seems that network rail is having problems with the tracks and have restricted the trains from going over 60mph for safety. We do appreciate this but I often think if there's any weather network rail CAN manage.. Enough said....

Margs been up for a cuppa but we had fruit juice instead and a good bit chat. I don't intend going up to Stephens this weekend because they are at a birthday party and the boys (young men) will have to get on with things. I'm going to catch up now. See you all later.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Stay cool. You're getting up to temps like we were having in Arizona. Stay cool any way you can. Supposed to be 77F here today, which isn't too bad. The sun is out this morning and it's lovely. Will be meeting up with a couple of friends late this afternoon. Will be good to see them and catch up! I hope all of you who are having very hot temps can find a way to stay cool. xxxooo


Thanks dear, I really don't like it. I was working in the shop today and it was pretty much unbearable in there, no A/C and ineffectual fans!! The boss was out so we made the decision to close early, it hadn't been very busy all afternoon anyway!! Looking forward to waking up to rain and 26'C tomorrow!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, all the windows are open, the front and back doors and still searching for the breeze, atm the bedroom seems to be the coolest room which bodes good for bedtime. xx


We haven't got a coolest room, they all seem to be stifling!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We haven't got a coolest room, they all seem to be stifling!! xxxx


Well it's all relative, the sun room and utility are just too hot to go in. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's all relative, the sun room and utility are just too hot to go in. xxxx


Better not go in there then!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I really don't like it. I was working in the shop today and it was pretty much unbearable in there, no A/C and ineffectual fans!! The boss was out so we made the decision to close early, it hadn't been very busy all afternoon anyway!! Looking forward to waking up to rain and 26'C tomorrow!! xxxxxx


Yes, that will be much more bearable. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that will be much more bearable. xxxooo


Just had a lovely little storm, it rained really hard, for about 5 minutes! Still, it means that I won't have to water the garden tonight! Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely little storm, it rained really hard, for about 5 minutes! Still, it means that I won't have to water the garden tonight! Xxxxxx


Nice one. No rain here. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely little storm, it rained really hard, for about 5 minutes! Still, it means that I won't have to water the garden tonight! Xxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Well I had a wonderful day at the splash pad and playground with my sister Caleigh and my bunch I think my lips got sunburned even though we were in the breezeway the entire six hours were there don’t know how the little kids haven’t crashed!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a wonderful day at the splash pad and playground with my sister Caleigh and my bunch I think my lips got sunburned even though we were in the breezeway the entire six hours were there donât know how the little kids havenât crashed!


Sweet pea crashed around 11pm

Thanks for making today possible sis, it was wonderful ???? everyone had a great time and I did get some sun being under there too. 
That sun screen worked awesome though. Sweet pea and the others were wet and out in the sun and no one burned ???? except Shawna but she was already burned.
DH and sweet pea let me take an hour nap when we got back, I was knocked!
Great place, we gotta go back more often.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet pea crashed around 11pm
> 
> Thanks for making today possible sis, it was wonderful ???? everyone had a great time and I did get some sun being under there too.
> That sun screen worked awesome though. Sweet pea and the others were wet and out in the sun and no one burned ???? except Shawna but she was already burned.
> DH and sweet pea let me take an hour nap when we got back, I was knocked!
> Great place, we gotta go back more often.


That would have been my perfect day yesterday! Raining hard on and off here but we're down to 27'c!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That would have been my perfect day yesterday! Raining hard on and off here but we're down to 27'c!! Xxxx


Good morning Honey. We only had a bit of rain here during the night and some thunder and lightning. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Honey. We only had a bit of rain here during the night and some thunder and lightning. Xx


Good morning love! We've had quite a storm for the last hour, waiting for the fake lawn guy to come and do the front but I don't think he'll want to be doing it in this!

Off to Guy's for my 3 month check up soon, hope I don't get soaked!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning love! We've had quite a storm for the last hour, waiting for the fake lawn guy to come and do the front but I don't think he'll want to be doing it in this!
> 
> Off to Guy's for my 3 month check up soon, hope I don't get soaked!xxxx


Hope your check up is ok. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and not quite so hot Surrey. Had another storm and rain last night, but it didn't last very long.

Got a load of Devonshire long wool washed yesterday and did a load more spinning last night. My friend is coming this afternoon and we are going to have a dyeing session. Not dyed yarn for ages so will be interesting to see how it turns out. We are going to use commercial dyes.

Hope everyone is ok and happy Friday. xx

ps the sun is coming out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That would have been my perfect day yesterday! Raining hard on and off here but we're down to 27'c!! Xxxx


Had a couple of flashes of lightning, one roll of thunder and about 6 drops of rain last night, so no relief from the muggy air here yet. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy muggy Norfolk. No break in the weather yet but the sun hasn't shown its face yet. Boiler is now up and running and now waiting for the kitchen designer. Apart from that don't intend doing much in this heat although I might empty a couple of boxes now I can use the airing cupboard. Have a good day don't overdo it if you've got this heat. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and not quite so hot Surrey. Had another storm and rain last night, but it didn't last very long.
> 
> Got a load of Devonshire long wool washed yesterday and did a load more spinning last night. My friend is coming this afternoon and we are going to have a dyeing session. Not dyed yarn for ages so will be interesting to see how it turns out. We are going to use commercial dyes.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Friday. xx
> 
> ps the sun is coming out.


You'll have purple hands to match your purple hair!! Have fun! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy muggy Norfolk. No break in the weather yet but the sun hasn't shown its face yet. Boiler is now up and running and now waiting for the kitchen designer. Apart from that don't intend doing much in this heat although I might empty a couple of boxes now I can use the airing cupboard. Have a good day don't overdo it if you've got this heat. xx


Quite a bit cooler here today but it still feels muggy. Managed to dodge the rain getting here to the hospital, hope I can do it again on the way home!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You'll have purple hands to match your purple hair!! Have fun! Xxxx


More thsn likely! X


----------



## lifeline

I went with mm to see the lion king yesterday. Quite an amazing film!

Went and had a couple of fillings re-done this morning, now eating soup so as not to undo the work. I'll be glad when the anesthetic wears off.

Off to the hairdresser this afternoon


----------



## jinx

Hoping the rain brings cooler temperature. You had a bit of a problem with mold on your fake lawn. Were you able to get rid of that permanently?


London Girl said:


> Good morning love! We've had quite a storm for the last hour, waiting for the fake lawn guy to come and do the front but I don't think he'll want to be doing it in this!
> 
> Off to Guy's for my 3 month check up soon, hope I don't get soaked!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:31 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). Clear and cloudless, and humid again.
I've found if I don't get on here first thing in the morning, I;m just not getting online for the day. Sorry.
Yesterday we had a funeral/remembrance of live to go to. Our neighbour, the photography friend of my mum's, the one who had all his teeth taken out and was eating only liquid meal replacers, died of a massive heart attack. His executor had put up a sign at the funeral home to take one of his photos in remembrance of Bill. Bill had always gone up north to get pictures of orchids and we had fed his budgies while he was away, so I found an orchid picture and took that one. DD found the original of a print that he had made for her and took that one. His house was FILLED with his pictures. The ones at the funeral home all probably came from only one room.
Knit Night was last night and it was full of laughter, which was nice. The owner of the LYS has convinced me to teach a brioche class. She says I'm the only person she knows who enjoys brioche. I like the rhythm. I'm not so sure about teaching a class. I was just going to do a walkthrough of how I made my brioche hat and cowl, but she wants an actual teaching of how to do a brioche coffee cup cozy. There isn;'t even a pattern for that so I'll be doing that too. Who in the world wants a brioche coffee cup cozy?


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday.
I am picturing your home filled with wool in all shapes, sizes, and colors. Sounds like a fun useful way to spend your time.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and not quite so hot Surrey. Had another storm and rain last night, but it didn't last very long.
> 
> Got a load of Devonshire long wool washed yesterday and did a load more spinning last night. My friend is coming this afternoon and we are going to have a dyeing session. Not dyed yarn for ages so will be interesting to see how it turns out. We are going to use commercial dyes.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Friday. xx
> 
> ps the sun is coming out.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping the designer and you see eye to eye to give you the kitchen of your dreams. Hoping it cools a bit so you can be comfortable.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy muggy Norfolk. No break in the weather yet but the sun hasn't shown its face yet. Boiler is now up and running and now waiting for the kitchen designer. Apart from that don't intend doing much in this heat although I might empty a couple of boxes now I can use the airing cupboard. Have a good day don't overdo it if you've got this heat. xx


----------



## jinx

All reports I have heard of the Lion King are favorable. Glad you enjoyed it.
You deserve a real treat today after spending time at the dentist. Hopefully by now you are no longer numb.



lifeline said:


> I went with mm to see the lion king yesterday. Quite an amazing film!
> 
> Went and had a couple of fillings re-done this morning, now eating soup so as not to undo the work. I'll be glad when the anesthetic wears off.
> 
> Off to the hairdresser this afternoon


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You'll have purple hands to match your purple hair!! Have fun! Xxxx


You need to use rubber gloves with the commercial dyes. There's all kind of chemicals in them.
But, yes, have fun.
There was a dye-camp going on at Indigodragonfly last week, and another one in August.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy muggy Norfolk. No break in the weather yet but the sun hasn't shown its face yet. Boiler is now up and running and now waiting for the kitchen designer. Apart from that don't intend doing much in this heat although I might empty a couple of boxes now I can use the airing cupboard. Have a good day don't overdo it if you've got this heat. xx


Great, you can take a HOT shower in the muggy weather :sm01:
I have a garage appointment for my chunky car, but I'll be driving in airconditioning and the garage waiting room has A/C too.


----------



## jinx

Morning. What a nice way to remember your neighbor. 
How nice there was a group at knit night to laugh and enjoy each others company. I think if I had a coffee cup cozy I would want it to be unique and brioche fills the bill for unique.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:31 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). Clear and cloudless, and humid again.
> I've found if I don't get on here first thing in the morning, I;m just not getting online for the day. Sorry.
> Yesterday we had a funeral/remembrance of live to go to. Our neighbour, the photography friend of my mum's, the one who had all his teeth taken out and was eating only liquid meal replacers, died of a massive heart attack. His executor had put up a sign at the funeral home to take one of his photos in remembrance of Bill. Bill had always gone up north to get pictures of orchids and we had fed his budgies while he was away, so I found an orchid picture and took that one. DD found the original of a print that he had made for her and took that one. His house was FILLED with his pictures. The ones at the funeral home all probably came from only one room.
> Knit Night was last night and it was full of laughter, which was nice. The owner of the LYS has convinced me to teach a brioche class. She says I'm the only person she knows who enjoys brioche. I like the rhythm. I'm not so sure about teaching a class. I was just going to do a walkthrough of how I made my brioche hat and cowl, but she wants an actual teaching of how to do a brioche coffee cup cozy. There isn;'t even a pattern for that so I'll be doing that too. Who in the world wants a brioche coffee cup cozy?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a couple of flashes of lightning, one roll of thunder and about 6 drops of rain last night, so no relief from the muggy air here yet. xxxx


That's all we have been getting too. We hear on the TV of flash floods all around us where a month's worth of rain come down in few hours but we haven't had that since we went to Bracebridge last week.
My sister hasn't had rain for a month at her house. The leaves on the corn plants have curled up and they look like yucca plants now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and not quite so hot Surrey. Had another storm and rain last night, but it didn't last very long.
> 
> Got a load of Devonshire long wool washed yesterday and did a load more spinning last night. My friend is coming this afternoon and we are going to have a dyeing session. Not dyed yarn for ages so will be interesting to see how it turns out. We are going to use commercial dyes.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Friday. xx
> 
> ps the sun is coming out.


Happy Friday.
I'm sure it will turn out with beautiful colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning love! We've had quite a storm for the last hour, waiting for the fake lawn guy to come and do the front but I don't think he'll want to be doing it in this!
> 
> Off to Guy's for my 3 month check up soon, hope I don't get soaked!xxxx


Good luck.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Sweet pea crashed around 11pm
> 
> Thanks for making today possible sis, it was wonderful ???? everyone had a great time and I did get some sun being under there too.
> That sun screen worked awesome though. Sweet pea and the others were wet and out in the sun and no one burned ???? except Shawna but she was already burned.
> DH and sweet pea let me take an hour nap when we got back, I was knocked!
> Great place, we gotta go back more often.


And water guns too.
Lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a wonderful day at the splash pad and playground with my sister Caleigh and my bunch I think my lips got sunburned even though we were in the breezeway the entire six hours were there don't know how the little kids haven't crashed!


They're just made of energy. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We haven't got a coolest room, they all seem to be stifling!! xxxx


Our coolest room is the front room behind the garage. It only has one tiny window and that window opens to the porch so no sun can get to that room ever. For some reason we never use that room. ???


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I really don't like it. I was working in the shop today and it was pretty much unbearable in there, no A/C and ineffectual fans!! The boss was out so we made the decision to close early, it hadn't been very busy all afternoon anyway!! Looking forward to waking up to rain and 26'C tomorrow!! xxxxxx


Too bad you couldn't take the stuff outside of the shop and set up gazebos on the sidewalk and sell from there.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we've had another scorcher. Into the 30C in places. I left Stephens this morning and it felt like I'd walked outside into an oven, it DID remind me of my holidays in Florida. Just the same. I went to Asda on the way home and got plenty drinks and ice creams. I was so hot when I came in the house that I only put the fridge/freezer food away at first. My face was pink and I could feel my head pulsing, so I sat down with a towel and dried myself off and watched the news. It seems that network rail is having problems with the tracks and have restricted the trains from going over 60mph for safety. We do appreciate this but I often think if there's any weather network rail CAN manage.. Enough said....
> 
> Margs been up for a cuppa but we had fruit juice instead and a good bit chat. I don't intend going up to Stephens this weekend because they are at a birthday party and the boys (young men) will have to get on with things. I'm going to catch up now. See you all later.


We've had roads pop their paving over here. But it is construction season so that is easily fixed since the crews are on the roads anyways.
We haven't had the rails warp, but most of the rails have been exchanged for rails that are MILES long. Probably much harder to warp those long ones.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sorry those across the pond are suffering from the heat. We always say it is not he heat it is the humidity. We have had comfortable temperatures the past few days without need of our central air.
> My excitement for today is getting an eye exam. I have been putting it off for months and vow I will get it accomplished today. Mr. Wonderful will have to drive. I cannot see for the rest of the day after they use the dilating drops. I have learned never to get an eye exam in the winter. The sun glares so on a world covered in white snow that I was so blinded I could not walk to the car on my own. No chance of snow today.
> ⛄





PurpleFi said:


> So glad youre not getting snow xxxxx


And it's about time!!! 
:sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes just looked it up, same temperature here, I'm just sitting in my chair melting. xx :sm23:


I saw on the TV about the high temperatures in Europe too. And most of Russia is on fire. Seems the entire northern hemisphere is too hot.


----------



## nitz8catz

mum is vaccuuming around me so I have to sign off.
Have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping the designer and you see eye to eye to give you the kitchen of your dreams. Hoping it cools a bit so you can be comfortable.


Well the cool part hasn't happened yet but the designer has been and noted all we want and measured up and then we go in on Sunday to see a 3D picture of it and see if there is anything we want to change. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Great, you can take a HOT shower in the muggy weather :sm01:
> I have a garage appointment for my chunky car, but I'll be driving in airconditioning and the garage waiting room has A/C too.


We thoroughly enjoyed the trip home in the A/C yesterday but it didn't half hit us when we got out. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I went with mm to see the lion king yesterday. Quite an amazing film!
> 
> Went and had a couple of fillings re-done this morning, now eating soup so as not to undo the work. I'll be glad when the anesthetic wears off.
> 
> Off to the hairdresser this afternoon


Glad you enjoyed the Lion King, amazing, it is!! Looks like we've both been at the mercy of the dental torturers today, my biopsy was a bit painful and probably due to my blood thinners, a bit gory. It's just started again now so I'm biting down on a lump of gauze!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Lion King, amazing, it is!! Looks like we've both been at the mercy of the dental torturers today, my biopsy was a bit painful and probably due to my blood thinners, a bit gory. It's just started again now so I'm biting down on a lump of gauze!! xxxx


Did you know you were having another biopsy or did they wait 'til you got there? Hope it stops soon and isn't too sore. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping the rain brings cooler temperature. You had a bit of a problem with mold on your fake lawn. Were you able to get rid of that permanently?


Sadly not. I think I killed it but the remnants were left behind but the guys have just produced a lawn-mower sized machine that sweeps the lawn to perfection! It's got rid of some of it though and he's done all the lawns with it, bless him. I'm going to have to get me one of those!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you know you were having another biopsy or did they wait 'til you got there? Hope it stops soon and isn't too sore. xxxx


I didn't know they'd want to do a biopsy but I suspected they might. It was just my 'good' luck that the surgeon happened to be free just at the right moment. It ain't 'alf sore!!! Downed a couple of paracetamol, hope they kick in soon! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning love! We've had quite a storm for the last hour, waiting for the fake lawn guy to come and do the front but I don't think he'll want to be doing it in this!
> 
> Off to Guy's for my 3 month check up soon, hope I don't get soaked!xxxx


Stay dry and I hope it goes well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I didn't know they'd want to do a biopsy but I suspected they might. It was just my 'good' luck that the surgeon happened to be free just at the right moment. It ain't 'alf sore!!! Downed a couple of paracetamol, hope they kick in soon! xxxx


Sending you many comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! Off to meet a friend for coffee now. Catch you all later! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:31 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). Clear and cloudless, and humid again.
> I've found if I don't get on here first thing in the morning, I;m just not getting online for the day. Sorry.
> Yesterday we had a funeral/remembrance of live to go to. Our neighbour, the photography friend of my mum's, the one who had all his teeth taken out and was eating only liquid meal replacers, died of a massive heart attack. His executor had put up a sign at the funeral home to take one of his photos in remembrance of Bill. Bill had always gone up north to get pictures of orchids and we had fed his budgies while he was away, so I found an orchid picture and took that one. DD found the original of a print that he had made for her and took that one. His house was FILLED with his pictures. The ones at the funeral home all probably came from only one room.
> Knit Night was last night and it was full of laughter, which was nice. The owner of the LYS has convinced me to teach a brioche class. She says I'm the only person she knows who enjoys brioche. I like the rhythm. I'm not so sure about teaching a class. I was just going to do a walkthrough of how I made my brioche hat and cowl, but she wants an actual teaching of how to do a brioche coffee cup cozy. There isn;'t even a pattern for that so I'll be doing that too. Who in the world wants a brioche coffee cup cozy?


So sorry you lost your poorly neighbour but I guess as he'd let things go so far, it was inevitable, so lovely that you have his pictures to remember him by, he sounds like a talented guy! I think you'll be a great teacher and it will be good practice for when you teach me!! If you don't fancy he coffee cup cozy, what about a pot holder, that might have more use and would be a nice straight thing to learn on. Good luck with that, you'll be great! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Too bad you couldn't take the stuff outside of the shop and set up gazebos on the sidewalk and sell from there.


Great idea but it was pretty hot out there too, about 39'C in fact!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the cool part hasn't happened yet but the designer has been and noted all we want and measured up and then we go in on Sunday to see a 3D picture of it and see if there is anything we want to change. xx


I hope they get it right and it is everything you want it to be!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Sweet pea crashed around 11pm
> 
> Thanks for making today possible sis, it was wonderful ???? everyone had a great time and I did get some sun being under there too.
> That sun screen worked awesome though. Sweet pea and the others were wet and out in the sun and no one burned ???? except Shawna but she was already burned.
> DH and sweet pea let me take an hour nap when we got back, I was knocked!
> Great place, we gotta go back more often.


Yes we do!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls it's a very very dark day at the moment, there's a thunder and lightening storm going on at the moment. The heat is terrific. I slept on top of the bed last night. This is still a lot better than winter here, believe me. It's supposed to rain all weekend. 

I haven't seen anyone today so I've been sudukoing and getting some hard ones done. My mind seems sluggish, I'm putting it down to the heat hahaha.....I've got no more news today, so I'll go straight and catch up. Love yawl.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> And water guns too.
> Lovely picture.


Yep they had a blast with them she even caught Michael in this picture the one behind her with toy story shorts and the blue monster shoes!!


----------



## binkbrice

Well it seems like the day for dentists as I have to get ready and take DS and Dd!


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> All reports I have heard of the Lion King are favorable. Glad you enjoyed it.
> You deserve a real treat today after spending time at the dentist. Hopefully by now you are no longer numb.


Thankfully no longer numb. Just back from the hairdresser which was nice and relaxing apart from having my hair washed, that's always uncomfortable!


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Great, you can take a HOT shower in the muggy weather :sm01:
> I have a garage appointment for my chunky car, but I'll be driving in airconditioning and the garage waiting room has A/C too.


We need to get the a/c redone on our car


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's a very very dark day at the moment, there's a thunder and lightening storm going on at the moment. The heat is terrific. I slept on top of the bed last night. This is still a lot better than winter here, believe me. It's supposed to rain all weekend.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone today so I've been sudukoing and getting some hard ones done. My mind seems sluggish, I'm putting it down to the heat hahaha.....I've got no more news today, so I'll go straight and catch up. Love yawl.


If you got some hard ones done then maybe you're not as sluggish as you thought!! It's still quite warm here but not nearly as bad as yesterday and I've been sleeping on top of the bed for days!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope they get it right and it is everything you want it to be!! xxxx


????????xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well it seems like the day for dentists as I have to get ready and take DS and Dd!


Hope the dentist is gentle with them!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Lion King, amazing, it is!! Looks like we've both been at the mercy of the dental torturers today, my biopsy was a bit painful and probably due to my blood thinners, a bit gory. It's just started again now so I'm biting down on a lump of gauze!! xxxx


Ouch, that sounds nasty.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Ouch, that sounds nasty.


Well, it's keeping me quiet because it seems worse when I talk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well it seems like the day for dentists as I have to get ready and take DS and Dd!


It really is...


----------



## London Girl

Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well, it's keeping me quiet because it seems worse when I talk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


That's probably a good thing to do. MM decided my lopsided smile was worth laughing at :sm08:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


Really good result :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


Wow, what a difference. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


It looks great!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


Was that the bush that pushed you off the ledge? It looks really nice!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Was that the bush that pushed you off the ledge? It looks really nice!


That's right! I got my own back, the bush is no more!! :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That's probably a good thing to do. MM decided my lopsided smile was worth laughing at :sm08:


Strangely, although she said she was giving me a massive dose of anaesthetic, my lips were hardly numb at all! All is well this morning, was actually able to give my teeth a proper clean without doing any damage!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very dark and wet London, 21'C here today, it's lovely! Our handyman is here again today as the vertical blinds he re-installed after the kitchen decorating fell down again on Thursday! It's lovely to have it back, the window faces East and so the sun in the morning - well, not _this_ morning - makes it impossible to eat breakfast in there, it's so bright!!

Not doing much today, but the kids will be here this afternoon and staying until lunchtime tomorrow, yay!!! Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Strangely, although she said she was giving me a massive dose of anaesthetic, my lips were hardly numb at all! All is well this morning, was actually able to give my teeth a proper clean without doing any damage!! xxxx


All good then. And I was able to rinse without discomfort :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very dark and wet London, 21'C here today, it's lovely! Our handyman is here again today as the vertical blinds he re-installed after the kitchen decorating fell down again on Thursday! It's lovely to have it back, the window faces East and so the sun in the morning - well, not _this_ morning - makes it impossible to eat breakfast in there, it's so bright!!
> 
> Not doing much today, but the kids will be here this afternoon and staying until lunchtime tomorrow, yay!!! Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


Have a great time with the GKs


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> All good then. And I was able to rinse without discomfort :sm09:


Double result!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


Looks really good x


----------



## jinx

Some people really enjoy getting their hair-washed. I do not love it so I do it at home beforehand. Also saves several dollars which I can spend on yarn.


lifeline said:


> Thankfully no longer numb. Just back from the hairdresser which was nice and relaxing apart from having my hair washed, that's always uncomfortable!


----------



## jinx

That looks fantastic. A lot different than the plastic grass I have seen.


London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


----------



## jinx

Your lawn is lovely. Now you do not have to mow it, but you have to sweep it.


London Girl said:


> Sadly not. I think I killed it but the remnants were left behind but the guys have just produced a lawn-mower sized machine that sweeps the lawn to perfection! It's got rid of some of it though and he's done all the lawns with it, bless him. I'm going to have to get me one of those!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Some people really enjoy getting their hair-washed. I do not love it so I do it at home beforehand. Also saves several dollars which I can spend on yarn.


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That looks fantastic. A lot different than the plastic grass I have seen.


It is plastic but they have got very clever with adding little brown bits to make it look more natural! Looks even better when it's weathered a bit. My only concern is that someone might steal it but it hasn't happened with the other side nor from my neighbour's fake front lawn. He puts out beautiful pots of flowers and it always amazes me that someone, after a rowdy night out, hasn't knocked them all over!!! Not that we live in a rough area! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Your lawn is lovely. Now you do not have to mow it, but you have to sweep it.


Yep but no loose grass to clean up nor edges to trim!


----------



## jinx

For sure. Also no brown grass when it is hot and dry out.


London Girl said:


> Yep but no loose grass to clean up nor edges to trim!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am glad I can see better today. The dilating drops the eye doctor uses are suppose to wear off in 3 to 5 hours. They really bother me and take more than a day to clear. It is a good thing my sight has not changed in 10 years. It is a bad thing that a cataract in one eye may cause issues in the near future. Only need glasses to protect from the sun and when I am driving. 
Happy Sunny Saturday everyone.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am glad I can see better today. The dilating drops the eye doctor uses are suppose to wear off in 3 to 5 hours. They really bother me and take more than a day to clear. It is a good thing my sight has not changed in 10 years. It is a bad thing that a cataract in one eye may cause issues in the near future. Only need glasses to protect from the sun and when I am driving.
> Happy Sunny Saturday everyone.


Happy Saturday to you too dear! I had the yellow anaesthetic drops at my last check, to test my pressures without inflicting pain, but the darned stuff doesn't come off easily and I had yellow eyelids for two days!! I also have developing cataracts but I am told it will be a few years before they can be dealt with!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk, it was bound to happen, but at least it is cooler and more air around. Done my stint in the kitchen for now and am deciding what to do this afternoon. Might make up the beds in the bigger guest bedroom then that will will be just about done. Have got someone coming on Tuesday to give us a quote for a new conservatory and off to see what my kitchen will look like tomorrow and will do some shopping while we are out, might even get dinner out as well. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Interesting as the yellow drops never bothered me and never have they given me yellow eyelids. I find it so interesting that one eye sees far and one eye sees near. I do not need to wear glasses as the eyes cooperate and when I need to see close up one eye overrides the other and vice versa. I hope your cataracts stay small. However, we are fortunate that nowadays it is a fairly quick fix.


London Girl said:


> Happy Saturday to you too dear! I had the yellow anaesthetic drops at my last check, to test my pressures without inflicting pain, but the darned stuff doesn't come off easily and I had yellow eyelids for two days!! I also have developing cataracts but I am told it will be a few years before they can be dealt with!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad it is cooler for you. You sure are living a different life than you were a month ago. I hope you are enjoying your busier lifestyle.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk, it was bound to happen, but at least it is cooler and more air around. Done my stint in the kitchen for now and am deciding what to do this afternoon. Might make up the beds in the bigger guest bedroom then that will will be just about done. Have got someone coming on Tuesday to give us a quote for a new conservatory and off to see what my kitchen will look like tomorrow and will do some shopping while we are out, might even get dinner out as well. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad it is cooler for you. You sure are living a different life than you were a month ago. I hope you are enjoying your busier lifestyle.


Morning, at the moment it seems to be busy overload so will be good when it slows down a bit and I can start exploring the big outside. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting as the yellow drops never bothered me and never have they given me yellow eyelids. I find it so interesting that one eye sees far and one eye sees near. I do not need to wear glasses as the eyes cooperate and when I need to see close up one eye overrides the other and vice versa. I hope your cataracts stay small. However, we are fortunate that nowadays it is a fairly quick fix.


Indeed, my mum was telling dubious jokes all through her cataract fix, in spite of the surgeon asking her very nicely to shut up!!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and overcast Surrey. It has rained solidly for over 15 hours, but has done the garden so much good.

Had a great time yesterday afternoon with my friend dyeing yarn, so has turned out beautifully some not quite so good! Will post pictures later. Funny how the last piece I did quite quickly, just dip and dunk has turned out to be my favourite. Going to try more of this technique.

This morning a friend came round and has filled my porch with her friend's mother's embroidery stuff - she was a REAL embroiderer and I now have bags full of books, samples, fabric, thread, hoops and much more.. Some of the samples are beautiful and should be in a museum. The old lady has gone into a home and her daughter was going to take everything to the dump. So glad we have rescued it.

Jacky it sounds as if you are having fun with your new home, enjoy.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am glad I can see better today. The dilating drops the eye doctor uses are suppose to wear off in 3 to 5 hours. They really bother me and take more than a day to clear. It is a good thing my sight has not changed in 10 years. It is a bad thing that a cataract in one eye may cause issues in the near future. Only need glasses to protect from the sun and when I am driving.
> Happy Sunny Saturday everyone.


It's interesting how the dilating drops affect people differently... DD is hardly affected at all, but ds finds it uncomfortable for the rest of the day. Even on dull days he wears sunglasses which help a little bit


----------



## jinx

The doctor gives a pair of clip on sunglasses which I put over my regular sunglasses. It still bothers me. The time I had it done with the snow was a bad experience. I cannot understand how anyone can drive with their pupils dilated.


lifeline said:


> It's interesting how the dilating drops affect people differently... DD is hardly affected at all, but ds finds it uncomfortable for the rest of the day. Even on dull days he wears sunglasses which help a little bit


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> The doctor gives a pair of clip on sunglasses which I put over my regular sunglasses. It still bothers me. The time I had it done with the snow was a bad experience. I cannot understand how anyone can drive with their pupils dilated.


That's good service, I don't think we would get that with the NHS


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and overcast Surrey. It has rained solidly for over 15 hours, but has done the garden so much good.
> 
> Had a great time yesterday afternoon with my friend dyeing yarn, so has turned out beautifully some not quite so good! Will post pictures later. Funny how the last piece I did quite quickly, just dip and dunk has turned out to be my favourite. Going to try more of this technique.
> 
> This morning a friend came round and has filled my porch with her friend's mother's embroidery stuff - she was a REAL embroiderer and I now have bags full of books, samples, fabric, thread, hoops and much more.. Some of the samples are beautiful and should be in a museum. The old lady has gone into a home and her daughter was going to take everything to the dump. So glad we have rescued it.
> 
> Jacky it sounds as if you are having fun with your new home, enjoy.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


You'll have to get your Creative Chaos girls on an embroidery binge, what a lovely donation and I can't imagine anyone would be able to make better use of it than you and your buddies!! Glad the dying went well and it was fun, looking forward to the pictures!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The doctor gives a pair of clip on sunglasses which I put over my regular sunglasses. It still bothers me. The time I had it done with the snow was a bad experience. I cannot understand how anyone can drive with their pupils dilated.


I'm pretty sure no one _should_ drive with their pupils dilated!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and overcast Surrey. It has rained solidly for over 15 hours, but has done the garden so much good.
> 
> Had a great time yesterday afternoon with my friend dyeing yarn, so has turned out beautifully some not quite so good! Will post pictures later. Funny how the last piece I did quite quickly, just dip and dunk has turned out to be my favourite. Going to try more of this technique.
> 
> This morning a friend came round and has filled my porch with her friend's mother's embroidery stuff - she was a REAL embroiderer and I now have bags full of books, samples, fabric, thread, hoops and much more.. Some of the samples are beautiful and should be in a museum. The old lady has gone into a home and her daughter was going to take everything to the dump. So glad we have rescued it.
> 
> Jacky it sounds as if you are having fun with your new home, enjoy.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Enjoying spending the money, not sure DH is enjoying it so much. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> That's good service, I don't think we would get that with the NHS


Certainly wouldn't, but when I had shingles in my eye I went to the Blind Institute and bought a pair of their sun glasses which are very dark and fit over ordinary glasses. They work a treat. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


----------



## jinx

All are lovely. I favor the multi colored one.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


Very pretty, lots of purple there, I notice! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Very pretty, lots of purple there, I notice! Xxxx


Had to be done xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


Great and strangely enough a lot of purple. xx :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very pretty, lots of purple there, I notice! Xxxx


OK so you got there first this time. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> The doctor gives a pair of clip on sunglasses which I put over my regular sunglasses. It still bothers me. The time I had it done with the snow was a bad experience. I cannot understand how anyone can drive with their pupils dilated.


I haven't had any problem with driving with my pupils dilated. Like June, I have slow developing cataracts, so surgery on them is still a long ways off. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm not feeling quite the packet today, I don't know weather it's some more correspondence I've had for Albert from an insurance company, that I have to get in touch with on Monday, I'm so fed up of sorting correspondence through his death, the right hand doesn't seem to know what the last hands doing. They have had a copy of life and death certificates and everything else so far, and what do they do? They send a letter to ALBERT!!!. I just feel as though life is getting into routines when I have to start all this again. I AM MOANING, MOANING, MOANING, but feel better now I've moaned to you all. 

I'm also very tired today and was later than normal getting up and fell asleep in the chair this afternoon, so I've come to bed now then I won't have to bother with any more of today. OBTW...it's been raining, but we did need it and it still is warm. 

I'll have to come back to you later girls, my iPad is out of juice..give me an hour or so.....


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm not feeling quite the packet today, I don't know weather it's some more correspondence I've had for Albert from an insurance company, that I have to get in touch with on Monday, I'm so fed up of sorting correspondence through his death, the right hand doesn't seem to know what the last hands doing. They have had a copy of life and death certificates and everything else so far, and what do they do? They send a letter to ALBERT!!!. I just feel as though life is getting into routines when I have to start all this again. I AM MOANING, MOANING, MOANING, but feel better now I've moaned to you all.
> 
> I'm also very tired today and was later than normal getting up and fell asleep in the chair this afternoon, so I've come to bed now then I won't have to bother with any more of today. OBTW...it's been raining, but we did need it and it still is warm.
> 
> I'll have to come back to you later girls, my iPad is out of juice..give me an hour or so.....


Sorry for that, Susan. That's a shame that keeps happening and makes no sense that they can't seem to get it right. We're having rain here this morning. Will hopefully help the grass green up a bit. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't had any problem with driving with my pupils dilated. Like June, I have slow developing cataracts, so surgery on them is still a long ways off. xxxooo


Mines sooner than later.????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm not feeling quite the packet today, I don't know weather it's some more correspondence I've had for Albert from an insurance company, that I have to get in touch with on Monday, I'm so fed up of sorting correspondence through his death, the right hand doesn't seem to know what the last hands doing. They have had a copy of life and death certificates and everything else so far, and what do they do? They send a letter to ALBERT!!!. I just feel as though life is getting into routines when I have to start all this again. I AM MOANING, MOANING, MOANING, but feel better now I've moaned to you all.
> 
> I'm also very tired today and was later than normal getting up and fell asleep in the chair this afternoon, so I've come to bed now then I won't have to bother with any more of today. OBTW...it's been raining, but we did need it and it still is warm.
> 
> I'll have to come back to you later girls, my iPad is out of juice..give me an hour or so.....


Sending you lots of love and a very big HUGXXXX


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mines sooner than later.????


 :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> OK so you got there first this time. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't had any problem with driving with my pupils dilated. Like June, I have slow developing cataracts, so surgery on them is still a long ways off. xxxooo


We'll have them done together, eh?! Glad to hear you haven't had problems driving with dilated pupils, I can't remember why they dilate your pupils anyway! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm not feeling quite the packet today, I don't know weather it's some more correspondence I've had for Albert from an insurance company, that I have to get in touch with on Monday, I'm so fed up of sorting correspondence through his death, the right hand doesn't seem to know what the last hands doing. They have had a copy of life and death certificates and everything else so far, and what do they do? They send a letter to ALBERT!!!. I just feel as though life is getting into routines when I have to start all this again. I AM MOANING, MOANING, MOANING, but feel better now I've moaned to you all.
> 
> I'm also very tired today and was later than normal getting up and fell asleep in the chair this afternoon, so I've come to bed now then I won't have to bother with any more of today. OBTW...it's been raining, but we did need it and it still is warm.
> 
> I'll have to come back to you later girls, my iPad is out of juice..give me an hour or so.....


It's very uncaring of them all to not sort themselves out in the time they've had, I can understand how upsetting it must be, rather cruel actually. They kinda need someone to politely - or not - point this out to them!! Sending you soothing, comforting hugs xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mines sooner than later.????


You'll be able to tell us what to expect when our turns come!!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We'll have them done together, eh?! Glad to hear you haven't had problems driving with dilated pupils, I can't remember why they dilate your pupils anyway! Xxxx


I think it's to check for cataracts but not real sure -- it could be to check in back. :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's to check for cataracts but not real sure -- it could be to check in back. :sm17: xxxooo


For my two it's to check for anything growing on the back of the eyes that shouldn't be


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm not feeling quite the packet today, I don't know weather it's some more correspondence I've had for Albert from an insurance company, that I have to get in touch with on Monday, I'm so fed up of sorting correspondence through his death, the right hand doesn't seem to know what the last hands doing. They have had a copy of life and death certificates and everything else so far, and what do they do? They send a letter to ALBERT!!!. I just feel as though life is getting into routines when I have to start all this again. I AM MOANING, MOANING, MOANING, but feel better now I've moaned to you all.
> 
> I'm also very tired today and was later than normal getting up and fell asleep in the chair this afternoon, so I've come to bed now then I won't have to bother with any more of today. OBTW...it's been raining, but we did need it and it still is warm.
> 
> I'll have to come back to you later girls, my iPad is out of juice..give me an hour or so.....


Aww Susan, that's terrible, you moan away... that is something worth moaning about. How upsetting for you


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


Nice :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You'll be able to tell us what to expect when our turns come!!! Xxxx


I've had both mine done, no problem and all over in about 20 mins. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back with a charged up battery. I can catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's to check for cataracts but not real sure -- it could be to check in back. :sm17: xxxooo


Yes they usually dilate the eyes to have a good look at the back of the eye and to take photos if necessary. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


It looks great June, how can he forget his tools?????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes they usually dilate the eyes to have a good look at the back of the eye and to take photos if necessary. xx


And that makes complete sense! Thanks! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


The colours are fine, what are you going to do with it 
.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and a very big HUGXXXX


I'll get a real one soon. Can't wait xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I amin a bit of a bad place ATm, dealing with some unwanted memories, from a previous life. So I will be reading, but possibly not answering! I might even visit the are friendly (?) psychiatrist at the Community Medical Centre, fora bit of help, but I don't know yet! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I amin a bit of a bad place ATm, dealing with some unwanted memories, from a previous life. So I will be reading, but possibly not answering! I might even visit the are friendly (?) psychiatrist at the Community Medical Centre, fora bit of help, but I don't know yet! xoxoxo


Sending you many warm and comforting hugs, Judi, and much love. Will keep you in my thoughts. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure no one _should_ drive with their pupils dilated!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


But some of us have to..... :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06: :sm08: and no it's not a fun experience!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


They are all lovely!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I'll get a real one soon. Can't wait xx


I'm sorry too love and hugs!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you many warm and comforting hugs, Judi, and much love. Will keep you in my thoughts. xxxooo


Me too Judi!


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I amin a bit of a bad place ATm, dealing with some unwanted memories, from a previous life. So I will be reading, but possibly not answering! I might even visit the are friendly (?) psychiatrist at the Community Medical Centre, fora bit of help, but I don't know yet! xoxoxo


Sorry, you have to deal with those memories. You are wise enough to know when you need help to go get it. Hope that knowing all your friends in Paradise care about you will give you some solace.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you many warm and comforting hugs, Judi, and much love. Will keep you in my thoughts. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, these things come back to haunt , now & then. 
Hope everything is going well with you. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, these things come back to haunt , now & then.
> Hope everything is going well with you. xoxoxo


We're all here for you, Judi, whenever you need us. All is going fine here with us. Much cooler temps. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you many warm and comforting hugs, Judi, and much love. Will keep you in my thoughts. xxxooo


From me too


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> From me too


And me. Love and hugs Judi xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've had both mine done, no problem and all over in about 20 mins. xxxx


Ah, yes, of course you have! You are now our official cataract advisor!!  :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It looks great June, how can he forget his tools?????


Well he didn't realise he would need non fake lawn associated tools apparently!! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I amin a bit of a bad place ATm, dealing with some unwanted memories, from a previous life. So I will be reading, but possibly not answering! I might even visit the are friendly (?) psychiatrist at the Community Medical Centre, fora bit of help, but I don't know yet! xoxoxo


Sending you calming and soothing hugs dear, hope this all passes very soon xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ah, yes, of course you have! You are now our official cataract advisor!! :sm23: xxxx


With my eye problems not sure I'm the best person to ask but on the other hand I do know rather a lot about eyes and their problems. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it rained most of yesterday and is still trying to today. Off to see my kitchen in 3D pictures later and do some more house and food shopping DH took another load to the recycling place yesterday so the boxes are slowly dwindling apart from all the kitchen stuff which will probably stay in their boxes until the new kitchen is done. Hopefully dinner out and then back to a semi-peaceful afternoon. Hope yours is the same. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> With my eye problems not sure I'm the best person to ask but on the other hand I do know rather a lot about eyes and their problems. xxxx :sm16:


Well, there you go!! I worked in an optician's and haven't got a clue!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. Spun a load of angora yesterday, it is so soooooooft. Now going to dye some of it today and do a bit of laundry. Otherwise nothing much planned except more spinning.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone.. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it rained most of yesterday and is still trying to today. Off to see my kitchen in 3D pictures later and do some more house and food shopping DH took another load to the recycling place yesterday so the boxes are slowly dwindling apart from all the kitchen stuff which will probably stay in their boxes until the new kitchen is done. Hopefully dinner out and then back to a semi-peaceful afternoon. Hope yours is the same. xx


Enjoy your busy morning and I hope your 3D kitchen comes up to your expectations! Don't get too wet! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. Spun a load of angora yesterday, it is so soooooooft. Now going to dye some of it today and do a bit of laundry. Otherwise nothing much planned except more spinning.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone.. xx


Enjoy your spinning! Do spinners ever wear face masks so they are not breathing in the fibres? Just askin'!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, there you go!! I worked in an optician's and haven't got a clue!!! xxxx


Morning, how you doin'? xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Morning, how you doin'? xxx


Good thanks, kids here and we're all just lolling about with our technology, it's lovely and quiet! No sure what's on the agenda, maybe some Tomb Raider in a minute. I need Jake's help re-planting two roses from the front garden into the back at some point, that could be a prickling problem!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good thanks, kids here and we're all just lolling about with our technology, it's lovely and quiet! No sure what's on the agenda, maybe some Tomb Raider in a minute. I need Jake's help re-planting two roses from the front garden into the back at some point, that could be a prickling problem!! xxxx


Sounds a lovely Sunday. Elliott loves gardening, does Jake? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds a lovely Sunday. Elliott loves gardening, does Jake? xx


Yes, they both do. Their mum has had them helping in the garden, with their own patches, since they were toddlers but he's useful to me because he is now stronger than his granddad!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, they both do. Their mum has had them helping in the garden, with their own patches, since they were toddlers but he's useful to me because he is now stronger than his granddad!! xxxx


Tellme about it. Elliott managed to break the axe handle earlier this year! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it rained most of yesterday and is still trying to today. Off to see my kitchen in 3D pictures later and do some more house and food shopping DH took another load to the recycling place yesterday so the boxes are slowly dwindling apart from all the kitchen stuff which will probably stay in their boxes until the new kitchen is done. Hopefully dinner out and then back to a semi-peaceful afternoon. Hope yours is the same. xx


I hope you like the kitchen the designer prepared and that the work can be done quickly so you can finish up all your unpacking! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hopefully the kitchen of your dreams looks great in 3D. Hope keeping your kitchen in boxes does not prove to be too big of a headache.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it rained most of yesterday and is still trying to today. Off to see my kitchen in 3D pictures later and do some more house and food shopping DH took another load to the recycling place yesterday so the boxes are slowly dwindling apart from all the kitchen stuff which will probably stay in their boxes until the new kitchen is done. Hopefully dinner out and then back to a semi-peaceful afternoon. Hope yours is the same. xx


----------



## jinx

Spinning angora sounds like a fantastic way to spend the day. Almost makes my nose and face itch just to read about it.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. Spun a load of angora yesterday, it is so soooooooft. Now going to dye some of it today and do a bit of laundry. Otherwise nothing much planned except more spinning.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone.. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Tellme about it. Elliott managed to break the axe handle earlier this year! xx


It's a bit scary how big they are getting - but useful!! I just measured Jake at 5' 8"! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, we played cards, Monopoly and Tomb Raider, the fish finger sandwiches have disappeared and they have gone home! :sm03: :sm03: It was lovely to have them but nice to stop and put my feet up now!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday from my little corner of the world. Flo was over yesterday. She wanted a skein of discontinued yarn and thought she might be able to find one at my house. Ha, she did indeed find the exact yarn and color she was looking for.
I had her bring up several huge tubs up from the basement. I was amazed to find I had several quilt tops sewn and several thousand squares cut for more tops. The boxes of fabric I send with her to give to her friend to share with her friends quilting group. I have 10 or 15 largish bins of Precious Moments down there. Wish I knew a useful way to get rid of them. I told her to put the figurines out at my funeral and make everyone take some home with them. https://www.preciousmoments.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuReZ3DQBU298UWvt4fZWHeIDNxiYi13jig5iR3F0LyzpQzdDMXb2JgaAoZ2EALw_wcB
She also cleaned out our 3 smallish flower beds. I can no longer care properly for the beds so will be purchasing shrubs to plant in their place. The last several years I used the Claw and that worked great. However, the twisting motion now throws my back out so I cannot use it any more. https://www.ebay.com/i/223429420180?chn=ps&var=522187300251&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=522187300251_223429420180&targetid=538495498295&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9018769&campaignid=1881504899&mkgroupid=66933536821&rlsatarget=aud-762207186714la-538495498295&abcId=1139336&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuTN1-1n_NZ-7riEiP-EZn8RD1GwVW89IhVGh33vOchKtb2wBfk7E9oaAnW-EALw_wcB
Alas, another joy of old age. However, I know I am luckier than many people by age and I appreciate that fact.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Sunday from my little corner of the world. Flo was over yesterday. She wanted a skein of discontinued yarn and thought she might be able to find one at my house. Ha, she did indeed find the exact yarn and color she was looking for.
> I had her bring up several huge tubs up from the basement. I was amazed to find I had several quilt tops sewn and several thousand squares cut for more tops. The boxes of fabric I send with her to give to her friend to share with her friends quilting group. I have 10 or 15 largish bins of Precious Moments down there. Wish I knew a useful way to get rid of them. I told her to put the figurines out at my funeral and make everyone take some home with them. https://www.preciousmoments.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuReZ3DQBU298UWvt4fZWHeIDNxiYi13jig5iR3F0LyzpQzdDMXb2JgaAoZ2EALw_wcB
> She also cleaned out our 3 smallish flower beds. I can no longer care properly for the beds so will be purchasing shrubs to plant in their place. The last several years I used the Claw and that worked great. However, the twisting motion now throws my back out so I cannot use it any more. https://www.ebay.com/i/223429420180?chn=ps&var=522187300251&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=522187300251_223429420180&targetid=538495498295&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9018769&campaignid=1881504899&mkgroupid=66933536821&rlsatarget=aud-762207186714la-538495498295&abcId=1139336&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuTN1-1n_NZ-7riEiP-EZn8RD1GwVW89IhVGh33vOchKtb2wBfk7E9oaAnW-EALw_wcB
> Alas, another joy of old age. However, I know I am luckier than many people by age and I appreciate that fact.


The Precious Moments are cute but sadly, dust traps! My DH started collecting Pendelfin Bunnies for me when we were first married https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333080646192 this is not my collection, although I have most of these plus many more. They are in a glass cabinet and my dgd is the only one whoever dusts them! I'd like to give them to her but her mum would freak out!!! :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 31âc 88âf . We are under a severe thunderstorm watch at the moment. Bella-kitty and I are sitting on the back patio enjoying the lovely breeze from the storm. Weâre in the shade of the house so itâs a couple of degrees cooler.
Yesterday mum got a call that her sister, Aunt D, had fallen down her stairs and broke her back. She lives in a one bed flat above a tall garage so she has a lot of stairs to climb. Her back has been welded back together but she is supposed to remain in bed, so mum went out to help her. This is not the first time that she has fallen down those stairs, and she has been looking at other places to stay but hasnât moved out yet.
Today is laundry day. If I hang the laundry out itâll be dry in no time. If it doesnât get rained on.
Iâve been making brioche tubey things for the brioche class. I still think I should get the students to start something like a hat or cowl instead of something that you slip over a coffee cup. Iâm worried about having to deal with ladders while they are trying to learn a new stitch. What do you think, collective mind?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The Precious Moments are cute but sadly, dust traps! My DH started collecting Pendelfin Bunnies for me when we were first married https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333080646192 this is not my collection, although I have most of these plus many more. They are in a glass cabinet and my dgd is the only one whoever dusts them! I'd like to give them to her but her mum would freak out!!! :sm23: :sm06:


I collected Beanie babies, little stuffed toys from TY.
http://www.ty.com
Sadly, a lot of them were stored in the back shed while we renovated, and mice got them.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Sunday from my little corner of the world. Flo was over yesterday. She wanted a skein of discontinued yarn and thought she might be able to find one at my house. Ha, she did indeed find the exact yarn and color she was looking for.
> I had her bring up several huge tubs up from the basement. I was amazed to find I had several quilt tops sewn and several thousand squares cut for more tops. The boxes of fabric I send with her to give to her friend to share with her friends quilting group. I have 10 or 15 largish bins of Precious Moments down there. Wish I knew a useful way to get rid of them. I told her to put the figurines out at my funeral and make everyone take some home with them. https://www.preciousmoments.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuReZ3DQBU298UWvt4fZWHeIDNxiYi13jig5iR3F0LyzpQzdDMXb2JgaAoZ2EALw_wcB
> She also cleaned out our 3 smallish flower beds. I can no longer care properly for the beds so will be purchasing shrubs to plant in their place. The last several years I used the Claw and that worked great. However, the twisting motion now throws my back out so I cannot use it any more. https://www.ebay.com/i/223429420180?chn=ps&var=522187300251&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=522187300251_223429420180&targetid=538495498295&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9018769&campaignid=1881504899&mkgroupid=66933536821&rlsatarget=aud-762207186714la-538495498295&abcId=1139336&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuTN1-1n_NZ-7riEiP-EZn8RD1GwVW89IhVGh33vOchKtb2wBfk7E9oaAnW-EALw_wcB
> Alas, another joy of old age. However, I know I am luckier than many people by age and I appreciate that fact.


I never was into flower gardens. DD does that. I used to have a nice vegetable garden at the old house where there was enough sun for stuff to grow.
My Sis-IL collects the Precious Moments figurines. She keeps rotating which ones she has out on display, so I know she has a lot of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's a bit scary how big they are getting - but useful!! I just measured Jake at 5' 8"! xxxx


That is a useful height. And young ones don't tire as easily, so they can get the job finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your spinning! Do spinners ever wear face masks so they are not breathing in the fibres? Just askin'!! xxxx


That might be a good idea. I've only had stray fibres when I tried to spin Alpaca. I give that fluff to DD now, who doesn't seem bothered by it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. Spun a load of angora yesterday, it is so soooooooft. Now going to dye some of it today and do a bit of laundry. Otherwise nothing much planned except more spinning.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone.. xx


Happy Sunday to you. I'll be laundering as soon as I get inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it rained most of yesterday and is still trying to today. Off to see my kitchen in 3D pictures later and do some more house and food shopping DH took another load to the recycling place yesterday so the boxes are slowly dwindling apart from all the kitchen stuff which will probably stay in their boxes until the new kitchen is done. Hopefully dinner out and then back to a semi-peaceful afternoon. Hope yours is the same. xx


S
The hardware store in Cobourg has that software that you can run from their website. You putin the dimensions of your kitchen, and you can paint and tile or wallpaper the walls and put up cabinets, shelves and appliances. And you can walk through it virtually and spin it around to see it from all directions. We did that before we renovated. It's a great idea. We only had one mistake. One set of bottom cabinets were moved before the countertop/worktop was put on. I have one cabinet now where I have to open another cabinet door before I can open the drawer. If the set of cabinets had not been moved, all would have worked perfectly. And I don't want to get another worktop cut now, so we just open the cabinet door before opening the drawer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> With my eye problems not sure I'm the best person to ask but on the other hand I do know rather a lot about eyes and their problems. xxxx :sm16:


Experience makes the best advisor. I hope you don't have any further problems.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your busy morning and I hope your 3D kitchen comes up to your expectations! Don't get too wet! xxxx


Well we've done it. Kitchen is ordered and paid for now waiting for the fitter to get in touch to say when. Kept the same work surface that I first chose but had to forego a rounded couple of corners and have straight ones instead. Now to find some tiles to go with everything. Didn't get too wet just fine drizzly rain now. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well he didn't realise he would need non fake lawn associated tools apparently!! ????????


Are you going to put some ground cover plants in that little piece at the end or does your man have some edging that fills that spot?
Grr spellcheck


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hopefully the kitchen of your dreams looks great in 3D. Hope keeping your kitchen in boxes does not prove to be too big of a headache.


It is a headache when I want something and can't find it but getting used to it a bit now. Was very impressed with the 3D pictures, made our kitchen look a lot bigger. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure no one should drive with their pupils dilated!!!





binkbrice said:


> But some of us have to..... :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06: :sm08: and no it's not a fun experience!


I usually try to hang around the mall and pretend I'm looking in the windows (window-shopping) until my eye un-dilate enough to drive.


----------



## nitz8catz

I think Iâm going to go do the laundry now. My iPad is dying.
Everyone have a great Sunday.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've done it. Kitchen is ordered and paid for now waiting for the fitter to get in touch to say when. Kept the same work surface that I first chose but had to forego a rounded couple of corners and have straight ones instead. Now to find some tiles to go with everything. Didn't get too wet just fine drizzly rain now. xxxx


You must feel relieved to have got that off the ground, just have to try and be patient now!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've done it. Kitchen is ordered and paid for now waiting for the fitter to get in touch to say when. Kept the same work surface that I first chose but had to forego a rounded couple of corners and have straight ones instead. Now to find some tiles to go with everything. Didn't get too wet just fine drizzly rain now. xxxx


One more thing to check off the list. Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Are you going to put some ground cover plants in that little piece at the end or does your man have some edging that fills that spot?
> Grr spellcheck


Yes that's right, the good old sedum will fill that nicely once he's finished the edge. He said he would come back and do it today but no sign of him yet! There is also a huge bag of rubbish and the shrubs he extracted outside my back gate, which he says he has arranged for someone to pick up tomorrow. We shall see but there will be fireworks if this job isn't finished properly. Shouldn't have paid him, should I? ! :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time yesterday afternoon with my friend dyeing yarn, so has turned out beautifully some not quite so good! Will post pictures later. Funny how the last piece I did quite quickly, just dip and dunk has turned out to be my favourite. Going to try more of this technique.
> 
> Re dye, you can get some incredible results... I turned a drab peach mohair into an eye catching moss green. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoying spending the money, not sure DH is enjoying it so much. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Like they say, you can't take it with you :sm02: ... xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


That's just loverly! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's a bit scary how big they are getting - but useful!! I just measured Jake at 5' 8"! xxxx


Frightening isn't it. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I've been on most of the day filling out forms, and I fear I'm still going to have to ring them tomorrow. Not to worry everything will work out. I've not heard from ds and dil to say they are back from ilkley. I guess the boys have fed themselves so didn't need me. 

I had coffee with marg and John this morning and John did all my photocopying for me.then I had chocolate with Karen and Andrew and then I went back to my form. Honestly, the things they need to know. Then I had a long lie in a hot bath to take my aches and pain away.

I feel like I need and want to talk to you all, but I've got no more news, so I'm not going to waffle on.....happy new week, and I'm going to catch up. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I amin a bit of a bad place ATm, dealing with some unwanted memories, from a previous life. So I will be reading, but possibly not answering! I might even visit the are friendly (?) psychiatrist at the Community Medical Centre, fora bit of help, but I don't know yet! xoxoxo


You just hang on in there darlin....we all go to that bad place. You will rise above it. We are here if you need us. Loves to you


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yes we do!


Next time with Jen and Marcelina too


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You must feel relieved to have got that off the ground, just have to try and be patient now!xxxx


I seem to have been doing a lot of that these last couple of years. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well it seems like the day for dentists as I have to get ready and take DS and Dd!


Was that what was going on with Big Ben?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> One more thing to check off the list. Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


Yep, quote for a new conservatory on Tuesday. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Like they say, you can't take it with you :sm02: ... xoxox


Just got through a load more today. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I've been on most of the day filling out forms, and I fear I'm still going to have to ring them tomorrow. Not to worry everything will work out. I've not heard from ds and dil to say they are back from ilkley. I guess the boys have fed themselves so didn't need me.
> 
> I had coffee with marg and John this morning and John did all my photocopying for me.then I had chocolate with Karen and Andrew and then I went back to my form. Honestly, the things they need to know. Then I had a long lie in a hot bath to take my aches and pain away.
> 
> I feel like I need and want to talk to you all, but I've got no more news, so I'm not going to waffle on.....happy new week, and I'm going to catch up. Luv yawl


You have a waffle if you feel like it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, quote for a new conservatory on Tuesday. xx :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

What are you teaching? Beginners brioche, brioche in the round? two color brioche? For beginners I would make it flat and then sew a seam.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 31âc 88âf . We are under a severe thunderstorm watch at the moment. Bella-kitty and I are sitting on the back patio enjoying the lovely breeze from the storm. Weâre in the shade of the house so itâs a couple of degrees cooler.
> Yesterday mum got a call that her sister, Aunt D, had fallen down her stairs and broke her back. She lives in a one bed flat above a tall garage so she has a lot of stairs to climb. Her back has been welded back together but she is supposed to remain in bed, so mum went out to help her. This is not the first time that she has fallen down those stairs, and she has been looking at other places to stay but hasnât moved out yet.
> Today is laundry day. If I hang the laundry out itâll be dry in no time. If it doesnât get rained on.
> Iâve been making brioche tubey things for the brioche class. I still think I should get the students to start something like a hat or cowl instead of something that you slip over a coffee cup. Iâm worried about having to deal with ladders while they are trying to learn a new stitch. What do you think, collective mind?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I've been on most of the day filling out forms, and I fear I'm still going to have to ring them tomorrow. Not to worry everything will work out. I've not heard from ds and dil to say they are back from ilkley. I guess the boys have fed themselves so didn't need me.
> 
> I had coffee with marg and John this morning and John did all my photocopying for me.then I had chocolate with Karen and Andrew and then I went back to my form. Honestly, the things they need to know. Then I had a long lie in a hot bath to take my aches and pain away.
> 
> I feel like I need and want to talk to you all, but I've got no more news, so I'm not going to waffle on.....happy new week, and I'm going to catch up. Luv yawl


If you feel the need to talk you can just spill anything you want to. I feel safe in saying we are all here for ya.
You could write to us a recipe and make it interesting and funny.
????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I think Iâm going to go do the laundry now. My iPad is dying.
> Everyone have a great Sunday.


Eeegads woman! Not there L word ! ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 31âc 88âf . We are under a severe thunderstorm watch at the moment. Bella-kitty and I are sitting on the back patio enjoying the lovely breeze from the storm. Weâre in the shade of the house so itâs a couple of degrees cooler.
> Yesterday mum got a call that her sister, Aunt D, had fallen down her stairs and broke her back. She lives in a one bed flat above a tall garage so she has a lot of stairs to climb. Her back has been welded back together but she is supposed to remain in bed, so mum went out to help her. This is not the first time that she has fallen down those stairs, and she has been looking at other places to stay but hasnât moved out yet.
> Today is laundry day. If I hang the laundry out itâll be dry in no time. If it doesnât get rained on.
> Iâve been making brioche tubey things for the brioche class. I still think I should get the students to start something like a hat or cowl instead of something that you slip over a coffee cup. Iâm worried about having to deal with ladders while they are trying to learn a new stitch. What do you think, collective mind?


Surely you can choose what it is you are teaching them. Do a hat or something, I'd not be too fussy on a coffee cup holder. Haha. Mind you I wouldn't be fussed on a hat either. Hats and me are a no no no..


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, quote for a new conservatory on Tuesday. xx :sm24:


I know that is one huge weight lifted. And now to the next ❣


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yes that's right, the good old sedum will fill that nicely once he's finished the edge. He said he would come back and do it today but no sign of him yet! There is also a huge bag of rubbish and the shrubs he extracted outside my back gate, which he says he has arranged for someone to pick up tomorrow. We shall see but there will be fireworks if this job isn't finished properly. Shouldn't have paid him, should I? ! :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


If it's any consolation my love, I hadn't paid Jim the wallpaper but he still made an ar.. Of it. Then I was daft enough to pay him. I think I've hardened up in my life now. I've got to look after me.... I'll lamp home for you if you want me to.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Really pleased with the new bit of fake lawn, here it is!! He needs to come back and finish off the front edge, he forgot to bring his tools!!


Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> If it's any consolation my love, I hadn't paid Jim the wallpaper but he still made an ar.. Of it. Then I was daft enough to pay him. I think I've hardened up in my life now. I've got to look after me.... I'll lamp home for you if you want me to.


You sound as though you are just in the right mood to lamp someone atm. xx


----------



## linkan

Yesterday was sweet pea's 6th birthday y'all ????


----------



## Islander

T


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm not feeling quite the packet today, I don't know weather it's some more correspondence I've had for Albert from an insurance company, that I have to get in touch with on Monday, I'm so fed up of sorting correspondence through his death, the right hand doesn't seem to know what the last hands doing. They have had a copy of life and death certificates and everything else so far, and what do they do? They send a letter to ALBERT!!!. I just feel as though life is getting into routines when I have to start all this again. I AM MOANING, MOANING, MOANING, but feel better now I've moaned to you all.
> 
> I'm also very tired today and was later than normal getting up and fell asleep in the chair this afternoon, so I've come to bed now then I won't have to bother with any more of today. OBTW...it's been raining, but we did need it and it still is warm.
> 
> I'll have to come back to you later girls, my iPad is out of juice..give me an hour or so.....


That's a bit embarrassing for them to say the least. shameful. Sending ((( hugs.)))


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Yesterday was sweet pea's 6th birthday y'all ????


She is beautiful just who you deserve.


----------



## grandma susan

I've a good right to be looking all over for Alberts will, it's sitting up at Stephens, he took it with him to the solicitor the week Albert died, I must have been in a dream. Anyway that's where it is. I'll get it Wednesday.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've a good right to be looking all over for Alberts will, it's sitting up at Stephens, he took it with him to the solicitor the week Albert died, I must have been in a dream. Anyway that's where it is. I'll get it Wednesday.


So glad you know where it is now and will be able to retrieve it. ????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I amin a bit of a bad place ATm, dealing with some unwanted memories, from a previous life. So I will be reading, but possibly not answering! I might even visit the are friendly (?) psychiatrist at the Community Medical Centre, fora bit of help, but I don't know yet! xoxoxo


Feel better soon Judi glad you have someone to turn to. Come back when it's right for you, we will be waiting for our Aussie sister. ❤


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> She is beautiful just who you deserve.


???? These girls just fill my heart right up ????
This is Zoie , Jen and Marcelina.
Zoie is dd2's baby half sister. She's one of mine too lol. She calls me momma too, she was always tagging along with Jen and Julz (sweet pea's mom).

My heart nearly burst with love.. Julz has always told me Everytime she hugs me that " I smell like home" .
Well when Zoie hugged me yesterday she said the same thing, I almost burst into tears. It's the sweetest thing.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it rained most of yesterday and is still trying to today. Off to see my kitchen in 3D pictures later and do some more house and food shopping DH took another load to the recycling place yesterday so the boxes are slowly dwindling apart from all the kitchen stuff which will probably stay in their boxes until the new kitchen is done. Hopefully dinner out and then back to a semi-peaceful afternoon. Hope yours is the same. xx


Happy for your new kitchen, get it just the way you like it! Sounds like a good day for you Jacky. xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. Spun a load of angora yesterday, it is so soooooooft. Now going to dye some of it today and do a bit of laundry. Otherwise nothing much planned except more spinning.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone.. xx


Angora is gooooorgeous! Nothing like it has that beautiful sheen and drape. You know that already though as bought all those locks from Leola's. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Spinning angora sounds like a fantastic way to spend the day. Almost makes my nose and face itch just to read about it.


It's a cleaner fibre Jinx but does have it's own distinct smell! Hope you are having a good day. xox


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> If it's any consolation my love, I hadn't paid Jim the wallpaper but he still made an ar.. Of it. Then I was daft enough to pay him. I think I've hardened up in my life now. I've got to look after me.... I'll lamp home for you if you want me to.


Thanks, I'll let you know, you could pop over from Josephine's and do that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> ???? These girls just fill my heart right up ????
> This is Zoie , Jen and Marcelina.
> Zoie is dd2's baby half sister. She's one of mine too lol. She calls me momma too, she was always tagging along with Jen and Julz (sweet pea's mom).
> 
> My heart nearly burst with love.. Julz has always told me Everytime she hugs me that " I smell like home" .
> Well when Zoie hugged me yesterday she said the same thing, I almost burst into tears. It's the sweetest thing.


Aww, that's so sweet and two beautiful pictures of the girls!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Sunday from my little corner of the world. Flo was over yesterday. She wanted a skein of discontinued yarn and thought she might be able to find one at my house. Ha, she did indeed find the exact yarn and color she was looking for.
> I had her bring up several huge tubs up from the basement. I was amazed to find I had several quilt tops sewn and several thousand squares cut for more tops. The boxes of fabric I send with her to give to her friend to share with her friends quilting group. I have 10 or 15 largish bins of Precious Moments down there. Wish I knew a useful way to get rid of them. I told her to put the figurines out at my funeral and make everyone take some home with them. https://www.preciousmoments.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuReZ3DQBU298UWvt4fZWHeIDNxiYi13jig5iR3F0LyzpQzdDMXb2JgaAoZ2EALw_wcB
> She also cleaned out our 3 smallish flower beds. I can no longer care properly for the beds so will be purchasing shrubs to plant in their place. The last several years I used the Claw and that worked great. However, the twisting motion now throws my back out so I cannot use it any more. https://www.ebay.com/i/223429420180?chn=ps&var=522187300251&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=522187300251_223429420180&targetid=538495498295&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9018769&campaignid=1881504899&mkgroupid=66933536821&rlsatarget=aud-762207186714la-538495498295&abcId=1139336&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjwj_XpBRCCARIsAItJiuTN1-1n_NZ-7riEiP-EZn8RD1GwVW89IhVGh33vOchKtb2wBfk7E9oaAnW-EALw_wcB
> Alas, another joy of old age. However, I know I am luckier than many people by age and I appreciate that fact.


I always found the Claw made me very stiff after using it, I've seen a lot of them in the thrift stores and think the novelty has worn off. They probably a battery charged digger now as times change. I have many lavender bushes out front near the road, nice when flowering and after they are trimmed very neat... the bee's love them. Your Flo is the best! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 31âc 88âf . We are under a severe thunderstorm watch at the moment. Bella-kitty and I are sitting on the back patio enjoying the lovely breeze from the storm. Weâre in the shade of the house so itâs a couple of degrees cooler.
> Yesterday mum got a call that her sister, Aunt D, had fallen down her stairs and broke her back. She lives in a one bed flat above a tall garage so she has a lot of stairs to climb. Her back has been welded back together but she is supposed to remain in bed, so mum went out to help her. This is not the first time that she has fallen down those stairs, and she has been looking at other places to stay but hasnât moved out yet.
> Today is laundry day. If I hang the laundry out itâll be dry in no time. If it doesnât get rained on.
> Iâve been making brioche tubey things for the brioche class. I still think I should get the students to start something like a hat or cowl instead of something that you slip over a coffee cup. Iâm worried about having to deal with ladders while they are trying to learn a new stitch. What do you think, collective mind?


Bella's a very pretty girl. Wouldn't it be nice if Aunt D could be moved to ground level. The stairs must scare her terribly now. xxx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I amin a bit of a bad place ATm, dealing with some unwanted memories, from a previous life. So I will be reading, but possibly not answering! I might even visit the are friendly (?) psychiatrist at the Community Medical Centre, fora bit of help, but I don't know yet! xoxoxo


Love you MJ???? you'll get through this. We are all here for you too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Happy for your new kitchen, get it just the way you like it! Sounds like a good day for you Jacky. xox


Oh it was, DH is feeling quite sick at the moment. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I collected Beanie babies, little stuffed toys from TY.
> http://www.ty.com
> Sadly, a lot of them were stored in the back shed while we renovated, and mice got them.


Too bad about your Beanie's. :sm03:

I used to collect elephants, every Christmas I'd get elephants from everyone. I only kept one an ebony and ivory elephant of my grandmothers.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes that's right, the good old sedum will fill that nicely once he's finished the edge. He said he would come back and do it today but no sign of him yet! There is also a huge bag of rubbish and the shrubs he extracted outside my back gate, which he says he has arranged for someone to pick up tomorrow. We shall see but there will be fireworks if this job isn't finished properly. Shouldn't have paid him, should I? ! :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


You get him June! :sm09: xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I've been on most of the day filling out forms, and I fear I'm still going to have to ring them tomorrow. Not to worry everything will work out. I've not heard from ds and dil to say they are back from ilkley. I guess the boys have fed themselves so didn't need me.
> 
> I had coffee with marg and John this morning and John did all my photocopying for me.then I had chocolate with Karen and Andrew and then I went back to my form. Honestly, the things they need to know. Then I had a long lie in a hot bath to take my aches and pain away.
> 
> I feel like I need and want to talk to you all, but I've got no more news, so I'm not going to waffle on.....happy new week, and I'm going to catch up. Luv yawl


Might take them 6 more months to get it right... don't hold your breath! It will get fixed eventually. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Too bad about your Beanie's. :sm03:
> 
> I used to collect elephants, every Christmas I'd get elephants from everyone. I only kept one an ebony and ivory elephant of my grandmothers.


Hey I've got one exactly the same but he's lost a tusk and it was my grandmothers too. xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Yesterday was sweet pea's 6th birthday y'all ????


How sweet she is, and what a lovely dress! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> ???? These girls just fill my heart right up ????
> This is Zoie , Jen and Marcelina.
> Zoie is dd2's baby half sister. She's one of mine too lol. She calls me momma too, she was always tagging along with Jen and Julz (sweet pea's mom).
> 
> My heart nearly burst with love.. Julz has always told me Everytime she hugs me that " I smell like home" .
> Well when Zoie hugged me yesterday she said the same thing, I almost burst into tears. It's the sweetest thing.


Sweet pea looks like a mermaid in that dress! Marcelina is sure growing.. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh it was, DH is feeling quite sick at the moment. xx


Oh dear! Maybe he will pep up when you make all those delicious meals in your new kitchen. :sm02:
Think I'm going to go out and wash windows today, I've been putting it off for too long. 
You're on a roll... keep on going! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey I've got one exactly the same but he's lost a tusk and it was my grandmothers too. xx


No kidding, that makes us kindred elephant sisters. I just knew you were special! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Too bad about your Beanie's. :sm03:
> 
> I used to collect elephants, every Christmas I'd get elephants from everyone. I only kept one an ebony and ivory elephant of my grandmothers.


He's a beauty!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You get him June! :sm09: xoxox


Thanks hun, watch this space!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> No kidding, that makes us kindred elephant sisters. I just knew you were special! :sm23:


Aw shucks.xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey I've got one exactly the same but he's lost a tusk and it was my grandmothers too. xx


What a coincidence!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Yesterday was sweet pea's 6th birthday y'all ????


Where did those years go??? It seems like only yesterday I was sitting in Richmond with June and Josephine in the sun knitting something for her before she was born


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I collected Beanie babies, little stuffed toys from TY.
> http://www.ty.com
> Sadly, a lot of them were stored in the back shed while we renovated, and mice got them.


I too collected the Beanie babies i still have them somewhere!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.

Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.

KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Double ouch! You both need to take good care today.


----------



## lifeline

P.S. your yarn looks great


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Loving your dyed yarn, it looks beautiful but so sorry for your mishaps! Hope no long term damage has been done and neither of you are hurting this morning. Sending you both healing hugs!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 18’c (64’f). The sun hasn’t come up yet, but it is light enough out, so it is comfortable at the moment. It will be hot and humid this afternoon while I am at work. 
Bella and I are out on the patio. I’ve walked through 2 spider webs already. The bugs must have been busy last night.
Yesterday we could hear thunder, but we didn’t get any more than a sprinkle, but it was enough for the grass to jump up a couple of inches.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We have 25'C here today, which I can just about do!! I shall be continuing to clear up after the kids invasion this morning then up at the shop this afternoon! The nice postman has just brought me a £60 fine from parking at Charlton last week to meet Chris, apparently, I overstayed my welcome by 51 minutes!! That'll teach me to read the signs on the way in!!! I also got an email from Butlins with this little video showing the new pool that opened at Easter. The kids are going to love it and I might actually get my swimsuit out!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love'n'hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxx

https://www.butlins.com/new-pool-bognor-regis?utm_source=redeye&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=prearrival_automated_family&utm_content=famprearr2&ito=res_automated_b5112_auomated_prearrival_email_two&itv=6309672


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday. I hope you both are not hurting for too long. It might be a good day to stay seated.
Your yarn and fleece look lovely. Are you going to try spinning fleece from all the different breeds in England?
I've tried to pick up little bags of all the breeds that are available here, and there really aren't that many.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 18'c (64'f). The sun hasn't come up yet, but it is light enough out, so it is comfortable at the moment. It will be hot and humid this afternoon while I am at work.
> Bella and I are out on the patio. I've walked through 2 spider webs already. The bugs must have been busy last night.
> Yesterday we could hear thunder, but we didn't get any more than a sprinkle, but it was enough for the grass to jump up a couple of inches.


Ugh, I really dislike finding webs by walking through them


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Oh dear! Maybe he will pep up when you make all those delicious meals in your new kitchen. :sm02:
> Think I'm going to go out and wash windows today, I've been putting it off for too long.
> You're on a roll... keep on going! xoxo


Just be careful out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Too bad about your Beanie's. :sm03:
> 
> I used to collect elephants, every Christmas I'd get elephants from everyone. I only kept one an ebony and ivory elephant of my grandmothers.


I just went to take a photo of my wooden elephant, but it has been moved, somewhere. Mine is made out of some blonde wood with ivory-looking tusks.
There is a booth at the Lakefront Festival that sells handmade elephants that have been imported from African countries.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh it was, DH is feeling quite sick at the moment. xx


I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear of your injuries. Hoping it is just soreness and nothing more serious. Sending warm, gentle, and healing hugs to you both.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Bella's a very pretty girl. Wouldn't it be nice if Aunt D could be moved to ground level. The stairs must scare her terribly now. xxx


Aunt D is the kind of lady that would purposely go up and down the stairs because they scare her.
It would be nice if she could find a ground level place, or one that has a lift/elevator.
Bella is a spoiled very-overweight little siamese girl. She's been jumping on everything since she started her CBD treatments and I now have to hide the other kitties food, which she can't eat because she can't do tuna. She wants to eat all the food.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I always found the Claw made me very stiff after using it, I've seen a lot of them in the thrift stores and think the novelty has worn off. They probably a battery charged digger now as times change. I have many lavender bushes out front near the road, nice when flowering and after they are trimmed very neat... the bee's love them. Your Flo is the best! xxx


Mum broke her claw.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> ???? These girls just fill my heart right up ????
> This is Zoie , Jen and Marcelina.
> Zoie is dd2's baby half sister. She's one of mine too lol. She calls me momma too, she was always tagging along with Jen and Julz (sweet pea's mom).
> 
> My heart nearly burst with love.. Julz has always told me Everytime she hugs me that " I smell like home" .
> Well when Zoie hugged me yesterday she said the same thing, I almost burst into tears. It's the sweetest thing.


Lovely girls. It's great that they are so close.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've a good right to be looking all over for Alberts will, it's sitting up at Stephens, he took it with him to the solicitor the week Albert died, I must have been in a dream. Anyway that's where it is. I'll get it Wednesday.


Mum's has spread copies of her will around so they can be found when needed. Both my sister and I have copies. Mum likes throwing out paper, and threw out the first will that she had done.
Hopefully Stephan can get you your copy easily.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yesterday was sweet pea's 6th birthday y'all ????


Happy belated Birthday Sweet Pea.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> If it's any consolation my love, I hadn't paid Jim the wallpaper but he still made an ar.. Of it. Then I was daft enough to pay him. I think I've hardened up in my life now. I've got to look after me.... I'll lamp home for you if you want me to.


You are a wise woman. You are kind enough to give people a chance, but if they cross you, you don't give them a second chance.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Ugh, I really dislike finding webs by walking through them


Even worse, when they have spiders in them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We have 25'C here today, which I can just about do!! I shall be continuing to clear up after the kids invasion this morning then up at the shop this afternoon! The nice postman has just brought me a £60 fine from parking at Charlton last week to meet Chris, apparently, I overstayed my welcome by 51 minutes!! That'll teach me to read the signs on the way in!!! I also got an email from Butlins with this little video showing the new pool that opened at Easter. The kids are going to love it and I might actually get my swimsuit out!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love'n'hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxx
> 
> https://www.butlins.com/new-pool-bognor-regis?utm_source=redeye&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=prearrival_automated_family&utm_content=famprearr2&ito=res_automated_b5112_auomated_prearrival_email_two&itv=6309672


Butlins looks like fun.
Sorry about the ticket.
We have some places that have so many signs that people regularly take those tickets to court.


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, just think of all the yarn you could buy with $75.00. I hate when things like that happen. Our grandson got a ticket for parking on the road in front of our house. Of course, he was in our driveway with the tractor plowing the snow so he could pull the truck off the road. At least it only cost Grandpa $20.00.
Have fun at the shop today. I would love to work in a thrift shop, but I believe I would buy way to much stuff that I probably do not need.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We have 25'C here today, which I can just about do!! I shall be continuing to clear up after the kids invasion this morning then up at the shop this afternoon! The nice postman has just brought me a £60 fine from parking at Charlton last week to meet Chris, apparently, I overstayed my welcome by 51 minutes!! That'll teach me to read the signs on the way in!!! I also got an email from Butlins with this little video showing the new pool that opened at Easter. The kids are going to love it and I might actually get my swimsuit out!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love'n'hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxx
> 
> https://www.butlins.com/new-pool-bognor-regis?utm_source=redeye&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=prearrival_automated_family&utm_content=famprearr2&ito=res_automated_b5112_auomated_prearrival_email_two&itv=6309672


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and head to work. Ugg. And I'll probably have to kick the temp guy out of my chair. He's a good guy. He worked with us before. He can share my cubicle. Just not my chair.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear, just think of all the yarn you could buy with $75.00. I hate when things like that happen. Our grandson got a ticket for parking on the road in front of our house. Of course, he was in our driveway with the tractor plowing the snow so he could pull the truck off the road. At least it only cost Grandpa $20.00.
> Have fun at the shop today. I would love to work in a thrift shop, but I believe I would buy way to much stuff that I probably do not need.


Yes, there is always that temptation but at least I get 25% discount!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off and head to work. Ugg. And I'll probably have to kick the temp guy out of my chair. He's a good guy. He worked with us before. He can share my cubicle. Just not my chair.
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a great day too Nitz, or the best you can when you're at work!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Just popped in to say Hi and I'm still here. I now have pages and pages to catch up on.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Just popped in to say Hi and I'm still here. I now have pages and pages to catch up on.


Hi Janet, good to see you, Happy catching up!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Hope you both haven't done yourselves too much damage and are feeling better today. Your neighbours must love to see what you are hanging out on you line next. Some lovely colours there. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 18'c (64'f). The sun hasn't come up yet, but it is light enough out, so it is comfortable at the moment. It will be hot and humid this afternoon while I am at work.
> Bella and I are out on the patio. I've walked through 2 spider webs already. The bugs must have been busy last night.
> Yesterday we could hear thunder, but we didn't get any more than a sprinkle, but it was enough for the grass to jump up a couple of inches.


DH is out cutting ours atm, yes it has shot up these last few days. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We have 25'C here today, which I can just about do!! I shall be continuing to clear up after the kids invasion this morning then up at the shop this afternoon! The nice postman has just brought me a £60 fine from parking at Charlton last week to meet Chris, apparently, I overstayed my welcome by 51 minutes!! That'll teach me to read the signs on the way in!!! I also got an email from Butlins with this little video showing the new pool that opened at Easter. The kids are going to love it and I might actually get my swimsuit out!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love'n'hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxx
> 
> https://www.butlins.com/new-pool-bognor-regis?utm_source=redeye&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=prearrival_automated_family&utm_content=famprearr2&ito=res_automated_b5112_auomated_prearrival_email_two&itv=6309672


Sorry about the fine, you could do without that at the moment. The pool looks great, even I might venture on some of those things. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope he is feeling better soon.


It didn't put him off his dinner so he can't have been too bad. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Your yarns look lovely. So sorry you both managed to hurt yourselves. Sending many healing and gentle hugs to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We have 25'C here today, which I can just about do!! I shall be continuing to clear up after the kids invasion this morning then up at the shop this afternoon! The nice postman has just brought me a £60 fine from parking at Charlton last week to meet Chris, apparently, I overstayed my welcome by 51 minutes!! That'll teach me to read the signs on the way in!!! I also got an email from Butlins with this little video showing the new pool that opened at Easter. The kids are going to love it and I might actually get my swimsuit out!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love'n'hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxx
> 
> https://www.butlins.com/new-pool-bognor-regis?utm_source=redeye&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=prearrival_automated_family&utm_content=famprearr2&ito=res_automated_b5112_auomated_prearrival_email_two&itv=6309672


Sorry about the ticket. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Ugh, I really dislike finding webs by walking through them


Me, too. Really creepy! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my dyeing. Some interesting colours!


wonderful colours, and quite a variety.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> From me too


et moi aussi!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


I hope you both are less sore today. At least you have been having fun in between throwing yourselves around.


----------



## SaxonLady

Caught up!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Caught up!


Well done, now what's going on in your little world? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for your kind wishes for Mr P and myself. Both still l feeling sore but nothing a glass of wine or 3 won't cure.

KnitWIts in the garden this morning


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I usually try to hang around the mall and pretend I'm looking in the windows (window-shopping) until my eye un-dilate enough to drive.


My eye dr is in a building that has just them and no shopping near by just more offices so that's not an option for me unless I just take a nap in my car that could work :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Was that what was going on with Big Ben?


What? They both have to have a tooth extracted this week!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for your kind wishes for Mr P and myself. Both still l feeling sore but nothing a glass of wine or 3 won't cure.
> 
> KnitWIts in the garden this morning


Fun!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> No kidding, that makes us kindred elephant sisters. I just knew you were special! :sm23:


I love elephants, my great aunt use to give us little figurines, I liked the fuzzy soft ones I have a glass one from her and a fuzzy one that lost part of his trunk ????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Where did those years go??? It seems like only yesterday I was sitting in Richmond with June and Josephine in the sun knitting something for her before she was born


I know right!!! She's SIX ❣????????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Sounds like a get back in bed day!!
Hope your both feeling better now and that you both heal quickly.
What you wouldn't give an arm and a leg for these days..????????????????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Ugh, I really dislike finding webs by walking through them


I am always more concerned about what built it still being on it ????

I had to kill one all by myself in the loo 
this morning. He was fast and the creepiest one I've seen in a long time.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> My eye dr is in a building that has just them and no shopping near by just more offices so that's not an option for me unless I just take a nap in my car that could work :sm16: :sm06:


It's too hot for that!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> What? They both have to have a tooth extracted this week!


The bloody mouth?


----------



## linkan

Lovely colors Josephine ????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> It's too hot for that!


My eye appts are usually in February or March!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> The bloody mouth?


No they didn't do anything to him that day


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Sweet pea looks like a mermaid in that dress! Marcelina is sure growing.. xoxox


It was a mermaid themed party!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Incredible dyeing Josephine, I hope you and Mr P are none the worse for wear. I was imagining a purple explosion... :sm06: xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off and head to work. Ugg. And I'll probably have to kick the temp guy out of my chair. He's a good guy. He worked with us before. He can share my cubicle. Just not my chair.
> Everyone have a great day.


Sounds cozy lol! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Just popped in to say Hi and I'm still here. I now have pages and pages to catch up on.


Good morning Janet, enjoy your day! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I love elephants, my great aunt use to give us little figurines, I liked the fuzzy soft ones I have a glass one from her and a fuzzy one that lost part of his trunk ????


Ang, I was looking at the little wine glass charm you sent last year, I keep it out so I can see it every day... I treasure it! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, plans are coming together. I phoned the insurance firm this morning and had a talk with them. They told me to ignore the letter sent to Albert. His will has turned up at Stephens, so everybody's happy, or will be when I get a copy and post it. I have to laugh because there's nothing in the will, haha. I didn't realise that it was 2006 that we made it where has the time gone, 

I ve been to s and b today, where I was a little bored, but it was better than sitting in on my own. I had a lovely cup of tea and a good natter with the girls. It's got to be said we hear alsorts of stories down there, there comes a time when we have to think if certain ones are feasible. I certainly don't take everything said as true. There's some beauties.

Josephine comes next week for a couple of days so I'm getting quite excited about that, but I'm not tidying my untidy cupboard. I'd get lost in there if I tried. Then Rebecca's just said she is coming for two nights the week after. I knew she was coming but wasn't sure about the dates. So that's another thing to look forward to. It's nice when there's company in my house. And it gives me incentive to get out of bed on a morning. 

Well that's the news tonight, I hope I find you all great or even just ok....cos I luv yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> ???? These girls just fill my heart right up ????
> This is Zoie , Jen and Marcelina.
> Zoie is dd2's baby half sister. She's one of mine too lol. She calls me momma too, she was always tagging along with Jen and Julz (sweet pea's mom).
> 
> My heart nearly burst with love.. Julz has always told me Everytime she hugs me that " I smell like home" .
> Well when Zoie hugged me yesterday she said the same thing, I almost burst into tears. It's the sweetest thing.


No the wonder marcelina is a pretty girl. Look at her mam and zoie


----------



## Islander

A lovely cool sunny day on the Island currently 19C. The Asian lilies are blooming now, must be about 25 blossoms open at the moment and they are bigger than my hand spread. Hopefully it won't get too hot as the sun bakes them. 
The hydrangea is gorgeous this year too.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Incredible dyeing Josephine, I hope you and Mr P are none the worse for wear. I was imagining a purple explosion... :sm06: xoxox


???? Good thing I noticed the spelling of dying or I'd have thought you lost them to the pearly gates. I've been doctoring and not taking time for me. I did knit the baby sweater just finished the night before I met the great aunt to give it to her. 'None the worse for wear" and "dying" made me gulp but I catch on real,fast...ha ha.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


You two want locking up some days, as long as the dye was ok, hahah.. Seriously though I do hope that there is no permanent damage done, but you've both got to realise at our age it's not good for us. I'll come down and be your nurse if you want. Mr p and me will have plenty to chat about now our Boris has got into parliament.


----------



## jollypolly

So me time now. I was lured away last night. I started to come here and since I'm trying to make a Christmas stocking I peeked at free designs and was like a wino at a,liquaor store. So many nice free patterns. Knitters are so generous. Tried to put in a xmas tree with lights and was making dodo of it when I realized my pattern was bottom up but the tree on the stocking should start top down. Only did a few rows. Glad I didn't finish with an upside down xmas tree. Then saw I'd dropped a stitch 5 rows back so picked it up. Lucky to find it then. Going to catch up on your chats. Glad to be here.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> ???? Good thing I noticed the spelling of dying or I'd have thought you lost them to the pearly gates. I've been doctoring and not taking time for me. I did knit the baby sweater just finished the night before I met the great aunt to give it to her. 'None the worse for wear" and "dying" made me gulp but I catch on real,fast...ha ha.


What'cha doctoring Polly? Hope today is a good day for you! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A lovely cool sunny day on the Island currently 19C. The Asian lilies are blooming now, must be about 25 blossoms open at the moment and they are bigger than my hand spread. Hopefully it won't get too hot as the sun bakes them.
> The hydrangea is gorgeous this year too.


We've had a lovely sunny day as well but it has been quite hot, not as hot as last week. Did a bit of gardening this afternoon after a morning of cooking, it was nice to get outside but a bit hot for anything too strenuous. Cut a bush down that was crowding the buddlea and gave the broom a haircut, the plant broom not the brush. Discovered a lovely hydrangea in the corner of the garden so will work my way through to it and give it a bit more space. xx
Just noticed your photos, they are lovely.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> A lovely cool sunny day on the Island currently 19C. The Asian lilies are blooming now, must be about 25 blossoms open at the moment and they are bigger than my hand spread. Hopefully it won't get too hot as the sun bakes them.
> The hydrangea is gorgeous this year too.


Thank you soooo much for these lovely flowers. What a pick me up seeing them by surprise.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We have 25'C here today, which I can just about do!! I shall be continuing to clear up after the kids invasion this morning then up at the shop this afternoon! The nice postman has just brought me a £60 fine from parking at Charlton last week to meet Chris, apparently, I overstayed my welcome by 51 minutes!! That'll teach me to read the signs on the way in!!! I also got an email from Butlins with this little video showing the new pool that opened at Easter. The kids are going to love it and I might actually get my swimsuit out!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love'n'hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxx
> 
> https://www.butlins.com/new-pool-bognor-regis?utm_source=redeye&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=prearrival_automated_family&utm_content=famprearr2&ito=res_automated_b5112_auomated_prearrival_email_two&itv=6309672


I'm sorry about your fine love, did you know you'd done it? It's so easy to read things wrong. Sorry pet.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> You two want locking up some days, as long as the dye was ok, hahah.. Seriously though I do hope that there is no permanent damage done, but you've both got to realise at our age it's not good for us. I'll come down and be your nurse if you want. Mr p and me will have plenty to chat about now our Boris has got into parliament.


But an oopsie with permanent dye could last forever! If it was purple dye it would have fit right into the decor and be better than any decorator could come up with! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> So me time now. I was lured away last night. I started to come here and since I'm trying to make a Christmas stocking I peeked at free designs and was like a wino at a,liquaor store. So many nice free patterns. Knitters are so generous. Tried to put in a xmas tree with lights and was making dodo of it when I realized my pattern was bottom up but the tree on the stocking should start top down. Only did a few rows. Glad I didn't finish with an upside down xmas tree. Then saw I'd dropped a stitch 5 rows back so picked it up. Lucky to find it then. Going to catch up on your chats. Glad to be here.


You sure do start getting ready for the ho-ho season early, I suppose we all should. But I've never been able to it yet to date!


----------



## Islander

Do you have lots of birds this year Susan? My hummers are going mad, filling the feeder every other day. I'm on my last dregs of sugar until grocery day... this morning I was thinking Mr J would not be happy if whats left did not go into his tea! xxx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Thank you soooo much for these lovely flowers. What a pick me up seeing them by surprise.


Any time Polly, they brighten my day too! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You two want locking up some days, as long as the dye was ok, hahah.. Seriously though I do hope that there is no permanent damage done, but you've both got to realise at our age it's not good for us. I'll come down and be your nurse if you want. Mr p and me will have plenty to chat about now our Boris has got into parliament.


Any time you like xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Do you have lots of birds this year Susan? My hummers are going mad, filling the feeder every other day. I'm on my last dregs of sugar until grocery day... this morning I was thinking Mr J would not be happy if whats left did not go into his tea! xxx


I am trish but I'm having more visits from the three squirrels since I have squirrel proof containers. They just open the lids and fall into them???? I know emoji isn't a squirrel but it's near..... Hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A lovely cool sunny day on the Island currently 19C. The Asian lilies are blooming now, must be about 25 blossoms open at the moment and they are bigger than my hand spread. Hopefully it won't get too hot as the sun bakes them.
> The hydrangea is gorgeous this year too.


Lovely flowers Trish and I am dyeing wool ready for a tapestry weaving workshop at the end of September so trying to get a good mix if colours. Xxx


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> A lovely cool sunny day on the Island currently 19C. The Asian lilies are blooming now, must be about 25 blossoms open at the moment and they are bigger than my hand spread. Hopefully it won't get too hot as the sun bakes them.
> The hydrangea is gorgeous this year too.


Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> ???? Good thing I noticed the spelling of dying or I'd have thought you lost them to the pearly gates. I've been doctoring and not taking time for me. I did knit the baby sweater just finished the night before I met the great aunt to give it to her. 'None the worse for wear" and "dying" made me gulp but I catch on real,fast...ha ha.


Sorry didn't mean to worry you Polly. Luv n hugs xx


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> So me time now. I was lured away last night. I started to come here and since I'm trying to make a Christmas stocking I peeked at free designs and was like a wino at a,liquaor store. So many nice free patterns. Knitters are so generous. Tried to put in a xmas tree with lights and was making dodo of it when I realized my pattern was bottom up but the tree on the stocking should start top down. Only did a few rows. Glad I didn't finish with an upside down xmas tree. Then saw I'd dropped a stitch 5 rows back so picked it up. Lucky to find it then. Going to catch up on your chats. Glad to be here.


You gotta laugh Polly :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had a lovely sunny day as well but it has been quite hot, not as hot as last week. Did a bit of gardening this afternoon after a morning of cooking, it was nice to get outside but a bit hot for anything too strenuous. Cut a bush down that was crowding the buddlea and gave the broom a haircut, the plant broom not the brush. Discovered a lovely hydrangea in the corner of the garden so will work my way through to it and give it a bit more space. xx
> Just noticed your photos, they are lovely.


Glad you are discovering some nice plants in your garden. Xxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I am trish but I'm having more visits from the three squirrels since I have squirrel proof containers. They just open the lids and fall into them???? I know emoji isn't a squirrel but it's near..... Hahahaha


So funny????


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> What'cha doctoring Polly? Hope today is a good day for you! xxx


I got bit by a tick which is a small problem around here. The tick can make you very sick. I think I went to get meds on time no fever and chills like I hear some have had from tick bites and son thought he had a bad flu 2 years ago from a tick bite. got more interesting when I got Benedril cream to ease the itchy and the area got beet red. I'm allergic to the cream. So got different cream from dermatologist but it turned bluish. Back to the first doctor who says it's infected. Different meds. Then noticed other red patch. Different bite. Different meds. I can't enjoy the lovely yard or pretty outside places and feel depraved and deprived. The meds scheduling drives me batty. No dairy so Icecream and cheese are out. So many things have dairy Drink a lot it says so I'm a little tea pot or pee pot. Took the class on Christmas stocking to be with folks and only 1 lady in it. She is steady customer and teacher gave her a great deal of time. I could have stayed home and done as well but need help next class with the heel which I've never done.
Did you ever get ambitious and half way thru the task poop put. Tried to eliminate a couple of plastic storage containers and lids and all of a sudden my kitchen has them all in plastic tubs sorted but not put away. Went to bed and now I feel like my kitchen is a land mine I don't want to approach. Have to soon as I do the meds and cream. Good thing swearing isn't permitted here ????


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> You gotta laugh Polly :sm02:


Was I laughing??? I don't think laughing sounds like swearing. ???? Well I wasn't swearing just Sort of mumbling odd syllables.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> You sure do start getting ready for the ho-ho season early, I suppose we all should. But I've never been able to it yet to date!


I signed for the class so I'd be with other knitters. Needed some comeradery. But only 1 lady took it. Must be too early for everyone else I put in a band with the name of a twin so need to make a second one. Glad I didn't put the whole tree in upside down. I was trying to make lights on the tre 4mdifferent colors but the floaters are driving me nuts so I'm going to do two with red lights and two with yellow lights keeping the floats minimal. 
I hear dog coming to be let out so there goes,my me time. And kitchen is calling my name


----------



## jinx

Perhaps you could add the lights after the tree is finished. I think that is what I would do. Do you do any embroidery? Making french knots in different colors would work well.



jollypolly said:


> I signed for the class so I'd be with other knitters. Needed some comeradery. But only 1 lady took it. Must be too early for everyone else I put in a band with the name of a twin so need to make a second one. Glad I didn't put the whole tree in upside down. I was trying to make lights on the tre 4mdifferent colors but the floaters are driving me nuts so I'm going to do two with red lights and two with yellow lights keeping the floats minimal.
> I hear dog coming to be let out so there goes,my me time. And kitchen is calling my name


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A lovely cool sunny day on the Island currently 19C. The Asian lilies are blooming now, must be about 25 blossoms open at the moment and they are bigger than my hand spread. Hopefully it won't get too hot as the sun bakes them.
> The hydrangea is gorgeous this year too.


Stunning photos, as always Trish, and your hydrangea looks a lot healthier than mine!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> ???? Good thing I noticed the spelling of dying or I'd have thought you lost them to the pearly gates. I've been doctoring and not taking time for me. I did knit the baby sweater just finished the night before I met the great aunt to give it to her. 'None the worse for wear" and "dying" made me gulp but I catch on real,fast...ha ha.


Hi Polly, how you doing, girl?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm sorry about your fine love, did you know you'd done it? It's so easy to read things wrong. Sorry pet.


No, I understood it was free parking so I didn't even bother looking at the signs!! :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I got bit by a tick which is a small problem around here. The tick can make you very sick. I think I went to get meds on time no fever and chills like I hear some have had from tick bites and son thought he had a bad flu 2 years ago from a tick bite. got more interesting when I got Benedril cream to ease the itchy and the area got beet red. I'm allergic to the cream. So got different cream from dermatologist but it turned bluish. Back to the first doctor who says it's infected. Different meds. Then noticed other red patch. Different bite. Different meds. I can't enjoy the lovely yard or pretty outside places and feel depraved and deprived. The meds scheduling drives me batty. No dairy so Icecream and cheese are out. So many things have dairy Drink a lot it says so I'm a little tea pot or pee pot. Took the class on Christmas stocking to be with folks and only 1 lady in it. She is steady customer and teacher gave her a great deal of time. I could have stayed home and done as well but need help next class with the heel which I've never done.
> Did you ever get ambitious and half way thru the task poop put. Tried to eliminate a couple of plastic storage containers and lids and all of a sudden my kitchen has them all in plastic tubs sorted but not put away. Went to bed and now I feel like my kitchen is a land mine I don't want to approach. Have to soon as I do the meds and cream. Good thing swearing isn't permitted here ????


Not funny, I know Polly but you do make me laugh!! xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Perhaps you could add the lights after the tree is finished. I think that is what I would do. Do you do any embroidery? Making french knots in different colors would work well.


Those are good ideas. Thank you I do embroidery and French knots. My main difficulty is I don't have much of the yarn I like which is perky so carrying it as floats doesn't work. I've tried all day and it's getting on my nerves so I just think I'll use a snowflake or overall pattern the instructor gave and use the yarn I have enough of. I got the tree from a cross stitch pattern. I thought an 8 year old girl would like it. I think I've done 5 rows 3 times and taking them out was no fun. Between the tick,bite and the warm weather I'm just edgy.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Not funny, I know Polly but you do make me laugh!! xxxx


Guess I was funny not trying to be.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, how you doing, girl?!! xxxx


The past few weeks have been upsetting but I'm riding it out. Knitting the baby sweater got me thru now I have to do something less dedious than theismdarn stocking. I bought a kit with Celtic knots but I'm too edgy for that so I might use the yarn for a simpler pattern I found yesterday. I promised myself I'd make a sweater for me. I've done 4 baby items. I have one baby sweater partly done but have to find what pattern it's in since it's sat in the bag a few months. I had a great twisted leaves cowl pattern but misplaced if. I've not caught up here yet. How are you? Hoping all is well or improving.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I'm sorry about your fine love, did you know you'd done it? It's so easy to read things wrong. Sorry pet.


Once on a trip my friend and I spotted the model of the Mayflower. We yelled "oh look at the Mayflower"
and rushed to board for a look-see. Came out and had a parking ticket. Forgot to feed the meter.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Ang, I was looking at the little wine glass charm you sent last year, I keep it out so I can see it every day... I treasure it! xoxox


Awwwwww???? that makes me so happy ???????? xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I am always more concerned about what built it still being on it ????
> 
> I had to kill one all by myself in the loo
> this morning. He was fast and the creepiest one I've seen in a long time.


Was a daddy long legs staying still on the ATM today. I thought he's afraid of big me and I'm afraid of little him. Also saw a large deer leaping all over property by a closed bank. Guess he figured no one else would be by so late...but there I was.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Aunt D is the kind of lady that would purposely go up and down the stairs because they scare her.
> It would be nice if she could find a ground level place, or one that has a lift/elevator.
> Bella is a spoiled very-overweight little siamese girl. She's been jumping on everything since she started her CBD treatments and I now have to hide the other kitties food, which she can't eat because she can't do tuna. She wants to eat all the food.


Cats are wonderfully smart. Mine like their routine. If I don't put the treat trays down they stare til I remember. Suzi loves watching Steven Coulbert.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> No the wonder marcelina is a pretty girl. Look at her mam and zoie


One of my favorites of them. And this one doesn't have a filter or enhancement.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fun day (mostly) yesterday. Got the laundry out of the way and then I dyed some more spun yarn, mostly Angoraand also some fleece, Devon long hair and Grey Wensleydale. Got some love colours.
> 
> Then we had a bit of a down and up, yes in that order! Mr P missed the bottom stair hen he was coming downstairs with the vacuum cleaner and caught his arm on the little table in the hall. He now has a huge bruise on his upper arm. I was full of sympathy and about to act the nurse when I tripped up the step coming into the house (I was carrying three pots of dye) and crashed down on my knee. Managed to land on my replacements knee and it is really sore, but I hope no more damage has been done. So last night we were both shaken (and definitely not stirred) This morning we are assessing the damage, luckily the dye landed on the wooden floor and soon mopped up.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I think I will do no more than wind some yarn into balls.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Your creations are lovely. Sorry you both took a trip. Glad nothing broke.


----------



## Xiang

Hello my lovely Sisters, I have bounced back to my regular self - just needed to be alone for awhile - and it worked very well for me!
On to much better things now! 

I was getting a little concerned that the sleepy Lizard population had disappeared from my yard; possibly another victim of the human impact. I haven't seen any of these lizards, of any size, for a very long time! Then this morning, DH showed me a photo of a very young sleepy lizard, which had been sunning on our concrete driveway. So, as we have a dog, who just loves to rescue ANY Sleepy Lizards outside of the area they like to hide in, DH thought he would help this juvenile lizard stay safe, and place in another yard, which is the territory of another family of sleepy lizards, and that means that this baby was put in worse danger, than if it had been left where DH found it! I am now hoping that this little lizard finds the way back to our yard again!

Anyway, I am feeling much better now, especially since the finding of this lizard, even my heart feels lighter!

I am now going to do some catchup, to see what all of you have been upto, over the previous few days!
I hope you are all well. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well your good wishes must have come true cos he's a lot better today thank you! The sneezing has stopped, he just has a hoarse throat now. So, we are off to see the Lion King this afternoon, really looking forward to that!! xxxx
> 
> Joke: I just spotted an albino Dalmation. It was the least I could do! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????????

Along similar lines, as Lion King, DGD3, and I, watched the latest JungleBook film "Mowgli - The Legend" on Netflix, and it was very good, Miss C loved it, I quite liked it also, and it is a film I could watch again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely Sisters, I have bounced back to my regular self - just needed to be alone for awhile - and it worked very well for me!
> On to much better things now!
> 
> I was getting a little concerned that the sleepy Lizard population had disappeared from my yard; possibly another victim of the human impact. I haven't seen any of these lizards, of any size, for a very long time! Then this morning, DH showed me a photo of a very young sleepy lizard, which had been sunning on our concrete driveway. So, as we have a dog, who just loves to rescue ANY Sleepy Lizards outside of the area they like to hide in, DH thought he would help this juvenile lizard stay safe, and place in another yard, which is the territory of another family of sleepy lizards, and that means that this baby was put in worse danger, than if it had been left where DH found it! I am now hoping that this little lizard finds the way back to our yard again!
> 
> Anyway, I am feeling much better now, especially since the finding of this lizard, even my heart feels lighter!
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, to see what all of you have been upto, over the previous few days!
> I hope you are all well. xoxoxo


I forgot to add the photo, so here it is! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day and drink plenty of water!! I heard that it was going to feel like 44'C here today, thank goodness for A/C in the cinema!! xxxx


I don't really think it is a very helpful thing, to tell people that the local temperature is one value, but feels like a value that is 14° higher! To me that is just non-sensical! If the temperature, in any given place, was 14° higher than the local temperature, I really don't think that the lower temperature, would feel the same as the higher temperature!
I have noticed that giving a comparitive temp, happens here also, but usually the "feels like" temperature is ridiculous!????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Thanks, We are planning of doing more of these trips, and then we will get better at having the caravan set up the way we want it; then caravaning will be much more fun travelling around! We are planning a trip down the York Peninsular; the Little Boot, or Little Italy; and do some criusing around for a few days. I'm quite looking forward to doing that Trip! xoxoxo





SaxonLady said:


> You are having fun. Can you fit in a little bedspace for me?


I think we could fit you in! DD 5 managed to fit in the caravan with us, and she is about 6'3"; or taller! The only space available is a bit of floor, in the front part of the caravan, but we do have a swag, that you might be able to fit into! :sm06: :sm23: :sm04: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is creeping round to the side of the building and I am getting warmer and warmer.
> 
> DH kept saying he's off to the workshop. He's finally gone! I think my comment 'promises, promises' the last time he said it might have something to do with it!
> 
> Thanks for being here girls to cheer me up. I really need a holiday, but DH doesn't do holidays.


Sounds like a holiday with your Sisters, is on due again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady wrote:
The sun is creeping round to the side of the building and I am getting warmer and warmer.
DH kept saying he's off to the workshop. He's finally gone! I think my comment 'promises said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go without him! That's what I do x
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent idea! No disagreements concerning the destination, or the mode of Travel; or for anything else, for that matter:- So ...... Pick a destination, book the travel, and accommodation, then at the appropiate time, go on your trip! xoxoxo ????⛺????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> For every glass of wine I am having 3 of water!????[Iquote]
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are sure to be water-logged. ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> One might get water logged, but the level of alcohol will be decreased, due to the non-alcoholic drinks taken between each alcoholic drink, during the day/night. xoxoxo ????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You beat me to that reply. If you need/want a holiday go on one. Just behave yourself so he does not have to bail you out.
> ????????????


????????????????????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely Sisters, I have bounced back to my regular self - just needed to be alone for awhile - and it worked very well for me!
> On to much better things now!
> 
> I was getting a little concerned that the sleepy Lizard population had disappeared from my yard; possibly another victim of the human impact. I haven't seen any of these lizards, of any size, for a very long time! Then this morning, DH showed me a photo of a very young sleepy lizard, which had been sunning on our concrete driveway. So, as we have a dog, who just loves to rescue ANY Sleepy Lizards outside of the area they like to hide in, DH thought he would help this juvenile lizard stay safe, and place in another yard, which is the territory of another family of sleepy lizards, and that means that this baby was put in worse danger, than if it had been left where DH found it! I am now hoping that this little lizard finds the way back to our yard again!
> 
> Anyway, I am feeling much better now, especially since the finding of this lizard, even my heart feels lighter!
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, to see what all of you have been upto, over the previous few days!
> I hope you are all well. xoxoxo


Glad you have bounced back Judi


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> The past few weeks have been upsetting but I'm riding it out. Knitting the baby sweater got me thru now I have to do something less dedious than theismdarn stocking. I bought a kit with Celtic knots but I'm too edgy for that so I might use the yarn for a simpler pattern I found yesterday. I promised myself I'd make a sweater for me. I've done 4 baby items. I have one baby sweater partly done but have to find what pattern it's in since it's sat in the bag a few months. I had a great twisted leaves cowl pattern but misplaced if. I've not caught up here yet. How are you? Hoping all is well or improving.


Yes, doing OK thanks, with the odd age-related ailment here and there! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk, going to take it a bit easier today as I was completely last night. Someone coming to quote for a conservatory this afternoon. Dinner is ready to cook and I'm wondering what to do this morning, not that there isn't a million things to do just can't decide which one to do although I think I will be hanging vertical blinds before the morning is out. They say a woman's work is never done, and even if it is she seems to have to do the man's as well. Have a lovely day you all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Indoor jobs today - tidy the small bedroom, get my case out of the loft and do some more spinning.

This time next week I will be on my way to visit Susan, I'm getting so excited.

Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> One of my favorites of them. And this one doesn't have a filter or enhancement.


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely Sisters, I have bounced back to my regular self - just needed to be alone for awhile - and it worked very well for me!
> On to much better things now!
> 
> I was getting a little concerned that the sleepy Lizard population had disappeared from my yard; possibly another victim of the human impact. I haven't seen any of these lizards, of any size, for a very long time! Then this morning, DH showed me a photo of a very young sleepy lizard, which had been sunning on our concrete driveway. So, as we have a dog, who just loves to rescue ANY Sleepy Lizards outside of the area they like to hide in, DH thought he would help this juvenile lizard stay safe, and place in another yard, which is the territory of another family of sleepy lizards, and that means that this baby was put in worse danger, than if it had been left where DH found it! I am now hoping that this little lizard finds the way back to our yard again!
> 
> Anyway, I am feeling much better now, especially since the finding of this lizard, even my heart feels lighter!
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, to see what all of you have been upto, over the previous few days!
> I hope you are all well. xoxoxo


Welcome back Judi, glad that nasty episode was brief!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I forgot to add the photo, so here it is! xoxoxo


Handsome fella!! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't really think it is a very helpful thing, to tell people that the local temperature is one value, but feels like a value that is 14° higher! To me that is just non-sensical! If the temperature, in any given place, was 14° higher than the local temperature, I really don't think that the lower temperature, would feel the same as the higher temperature!
> I have noticed that giving a comparitive temp, happens here also, but usually the "feels like" temperature is ridiculous!????????????????????????????


I think they just say that because they have no idea what the temperature is really going to be!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Indoor jobs today - tidy the small bedroom, get my case out of the loft and do some more spinning.
> 
> This time next week I will be on my way to visit Susan, I'm getting so excited.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday. xx


I've stopped putting my case back in the loft, I seem to use it so often!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright/dull/sunny/rainy London, 21'C here today, if the weather ever makes up its mind!! 

Off to the cinema later and DGD is coming with us today as she wanted to see The Current War, about the rivalry between two inventors, Edison and Westinghouse, who both wanted to bring electricity to the world using two different systems. I'll let you know who won!!

Have a good one dear friends, don't worry, be happy!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It rained last night, not as much as we needed. It's overcast and supposed to rain some more today. It's hot and muggy out there. All the bitey things are happen and searching for flesh to nibble on. One of our stray kitties that we feed regularly, jumped inside when I opened the door, just to get some relief while he ate his breakfast. Bella-kitty hissed at him, then went to another room to lay down and glare at him.
Both our lawn mowers broke yesterday. They are both over 25 years old, so I'm not sure if I should get them fixed or look for a new one. All the new ones are plastic and these both have metal decks.
I was knitting tubes for the brioche class last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright/dull/sunny/rainy London, 21'C here today, if the weather ever makes up its mind!!
> 
> Off to the cinema later and DGD is coming with us today as she wanted to see The Current War, about the rivalry between two inventors, Edison and Westinghouse, who both wanted to bring electricity to the world using two different systems. I'll let you know who won!!
> 
> Have a good one dear friends, don't worry, be happy!!! xxxx


Odd, I heard it was Edison and Tesla who had the competing electrical systems. Edison won. oops (shouldn't have said that)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've stopped putting my case back in the loft, I seem to use it so often!!! xxxx


Mine have yarn in them when not in use. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think they just say that because they have no idea what the temperature is really going to be!! :sm16: :sm09:


Or what the weather is going to do. We were supposed to have a summer with normal temperatures and above average rainfall. Neither has happened so far.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Indoor jobs today - tidy the small bedroom, get my case out of the loft and do some more spinning.
> 
> This time next week I will be on my way to visit Susan, I'm getting so excited.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk, going to take it a bit easier today as I was completely last night. Someone coming to quote for a conservatory this afternoon. Dinner is ready to cook and I'm wondering what to do this morning, not that there isn't a million things to do just can't decide which one to do although I think I will be hanging vertical blinds before the morning is out. They say a woman's work is never done, and even if it is she seems to have to do the man's as well. Have a lovely day you all. xx


I need to hang new vertical blinds in the family room. Something is out of whack with these ones. It is so hard to move them along the track.
I came home last night to a disaster in the kitchen. DD had not emptied the dishwasher and had just left dishes all over the countertop and island and made supper around it. So there were also onion skins and tops mixed in. So I spent half an hour cleaning the kitchen before I could eat. And I wouldn't be surprised if I came home to the same thing tonight.
I hope your day goes better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> One might get water logged, but the level of alcohol will be decreased, due to the non-alcoholic drinks taken between each alcoholic drink, during the day/night. xoxoxo ????????


I'm taking 2 Contigos full of ice so my water at work will be a little cooler. We don't have a fridge there anymore.
How much water does it take before one gets water logged?


----------



## jinx

Lovely Picture.


linkan said:


> One of my favorites of them. And this one doesn't have a filter or enhancement.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is an excellent idea! No disagreements concerning the destination, or the mode of Travel; or for anything else, for that matter:- So ...... Pick a destination, book the travel, and accommodation, then at the appropiate time, go on your trip! xoxoxo ????⛺????????????


And it's even better if someone can meet you at the other end. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't really think it is a very helpful thing, to tell people that the local temperature is one value, but feels like a value that is 14° higher! To me that is just non-sensical! If the temperature, in any given place, was 14° higher than the local temperature, I really don't think that the lower temperature, would feel the same as the higher temperature!
> I have noticed that giving a comparitive temp, happens here also, but usually the "feels like" temperature is ridiculous!????????????????????????????


Last night I went out to put some garbage in the garage and it felt warmer than a Florida night. It was so warm and humid.
The wind chill temperatures in the winter are useful, because a lot of times the temperature is taken in a weather shed and the real temperature feels much worse in the wind.
I'm not so sure about the humidity readings in the summer. The last couple of weeks have been SO humid, every temperature feels too hot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I forgot to add the photo, so here it is! xoxoxo


Nice little bobtail sleepy lizard.
Hopefully he will come back.


----------



## jinx

I understand your thoughts about the real and feels like temperature. For those that have medical conditions knowing it is humid on a hot day is important. The feels like temperature takes into consideration the heat and the humidity. An 70 degree day with low humidity is safe for a person with COPD to be outdoors, but a 70 degree day with high humidity is not safe for a person with COPD. The same in the winter when the wind chill factor is figured into the actual temperature. Might make more sense around here as our temperatures are more extreme.



Xiang said:


> I don't really think it is a very helpful thing, to tell people that the local temperature is one value, but feels like a value that is 14° higher! To me that is just non-sensical! If the temperature, in any given place, was 14° higher than the local temperature, I really don't think that the lower temperature, would feel the same as the higher temperature!
> I have noticed that giving a comparitive temp, happens here also, but usually the "feels like" temperature is ridiculous!????????????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> ????????????????????????
> 
> Along similar lines, as Lion King, DGD3, and I, watched the latest JungleBook film "Mowgli - The Legend" on Netflix, and it was very good, Miss C loved it, I quite liked it also, and it is a film I could watch again! xoxoxo


These remakes are actually pretty good, but I'd like some new stories. There are lots of legends and stories from other countries that could be made into movies.
I'm glad that you enjoyed the Mowgli film. The last one that I saw was good too. The special effects were believable.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely Sisters, I have bounced back to my regular self - just needed to be alone for awhile - and it worked very well for me!
> On to much better things now!
> 
> I was getting a little concerned that the sleepy Lizard population had disappeared from my yard; possibly another victim of the human impact. I haven't seen any of these lizards, of any size, for a very long time! Then this morning, DH showed me a photo of a very young sleepy lizard, which had been sunning on our concrete driveway. So, as we have a dog, who just loves to rescue ANY Sleepy Lizards outside of the area they like to hide in, DH thought he would help this juvenile lizard stay safe, and place in another yard, which is the territory of another family of sleepy lizards, and that means that this baby was put in worse danger, than if it had been left where DH found it! I am now hoping that this little lizard finds the way back to our yard again!
> 
> Anyway, I am feeling much better now, especially since the finding of this lizard, even my heart feels lighter!
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, to see what all of you have been upto, over the previous few days!
> I hope you are all well. xoxoxo


I'm glad that you are feeling better.
It's good that you know what helps you.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you do get a bit of a relaxing day today. Hard to relax when you know there are things to be done. When is your kitchen going to be redone?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk, going to take it a bit easier today as I was completely last night. Someone coming to quote for a conservatory this afternoon. Dinner is ready to cook and I'm wondering what to do this morning, not that there isn't a million things to do just can't decide which one to do although I think I will be hanging vertical blinds before the morning is out. They say a woman's work is never done, and even if it is she seems to have to do the man's as well. Have a lovely day you all. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> One of my favorites of them. And this one doesn't have a filter or enhancement.


That is a lovely picture.


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. How are you feeling today? Do you have any purple bruises to show for your accident? Hope you are not suffering any added pain and discomfort from that incident.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Indoor jobs today - tidy the small bedroom, get my case out of the loft and do some more spinning.
> 
> This time next week I will be on my way to visit Susan, I'm getting so excited.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I need to hang new vertical blinds in the family room. Something is out of whack with these ones. It is so hard to move them along the track.
> I came home last night to a disaster in the kitchen. DD had not emptied the dishwasher and had just left dishes all over the countertop and island and made supper around it. So there were also onion skins and tops mixed in. So I spent half an hour cleaning the kitchen before I could eat. And I wouldn't be surprised if I came home to the same thing tonight.
> I hope your day goes better.


Just spent the last hour filling out a 'change of address' for my driving licence. Got to the end and my passport was out of date so they couldn't accept that and I have to fill in a form anyway, so don't know whether it's worked or not. Sounds as though a bit of house training is needed in you kitchen. Now nearly dinner time and don't feel as though I've achieved anything this morning. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Cats are wonderfully smart. Mine like their routine. If I don't put the treat trays down they stare til I remember. Suzi loves watching Steven Coulbert.


One of mine, Tazi, likes watching TV too. She likes cartoons and animated film best.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you do get a bit of a relaxing day today. Hard to relax when you know there are things to be done. When is your kitchen going to be redone?


Morning, not until Sept. or Oct. when the fitters have a free slot. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Morning my dear. Please let us know how the rivalry comes out. I sure am glad that they did invent electricity. Imagine where we would be without it.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright/dull/sunny/rainy London, 21'C here today, if the weather ever makes up its mind!!
> 
> Off to the cinema later and DGD is coming with us today as she wanted to see The Current War, about the rivalry between two inventors, Edison and Westinghouse, who both wanted to bring electricity to the world using two different systems. I'll let you know who won!!
> 
> Have a good one dear friends, don't worry, be happy!!! xxxx


r


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Once on a trip my friend and I spotted the model of the Mayflower. We yelled "oh look at the Mayflower"
> and rushed to board for a look-see. Came out and had a parking ticket. Forgot to feed the meter.


We saw that same ship on a trip to Cape Cod. There isn't much parking around it as I recall.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I appreciate your dilemma about replaceing your mowers. One of the reason I like shopping at thrift stores is being able to buy old reliable kitchen aids there compared to cheap plastic in the stores nowadays.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It rained last night, not as much as we needed. It's overcast and supposed to rain some more today. It's hot and muggy out there. All the bitey things are happen and searching for flesh to nibble on. One of our stray kitties that we feed regularly, jumped inside when I opened the door, just to get some relief while he ate his breakfast. Bella-kitty hissed at him, then went to another room to lay down and glare at him.
> Both our lawn mowers broke yesterday. They are both over 25 years old, so I'm not sure if I should get them fixed or look for a new one. All the new ones are plastic and these both have metal decks.
> I was knitting tubes for the brioche class last night.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Indoor jobs today - tidy the small bedroom, get my case out of the loft and do some more spinning.
> 
> This time next week I will be on my way to visit Susan, I'm getting so excited.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday. xx


You will have a great time xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> The past few weeks have been upsetting but I'm riding it out. Knitting the baby sweater got me thru now I have to do something less dedious than theismdarn stocking. I bought a kit with Celtic knots but I'm too edgy for that so I might use the yarn for a simpler pattern I found yesterday. I promised myself I'd make a sweater for me. I've done 4 baby items. I have one baby sweater partly done but have to find what pattern it's in since it's sat in the bag a few months. I had a great twisted leaves cowl pattern but misplaced if. I've not caught up here yet. How are you? Hoping all is well or improving.


It's good that knitting helps.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
> everyone have a great day.


Have a good day


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It rained last night, not as much as we needed. It's overcast and supposed to rain some more today. It's hot and muggy out there. All the bitey things are happen and searching for flesh to nibble on. One of our stray kitties that we feed regularly, jumped inside when I opened the door, just to get some relief while he ate his breakfast. Bella-kitty hissed at him, then went to another room to lay down and glare at him.
> Both our lawn mowers broke yesterday. They are both over 25 years old, so I'm not sure if I should get them fixed or look for a new one. All the new ones are plastic and these both have metal decks.
> I was knitting tubes for the brioche class last night.


Is it brioche class tonight? Good luck if it is, you can do this!!! I haven't got a lwan any more but I'd go for one of the new rechargeable cordless ones xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Odd, I heard it was Edison and Tesla who had the competing electrical systems. Edison won. oops (shouldn't have said that)


No worries, this sounds like the kind of film I usually nod off in! I think Tesla features in it but the main tussle seems to be between the other two, although film makers often twist history!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I need to hang new vertical blinds in the family room. Something is out of whack with these ones. It is so hard to move them along the track.
> I came home last night to a disaster in the kitchen. DD had not emptied the dishwasher and had just left dishes all over the countertop and island and made supper around it. So there were also onion skins and tops mixed in. So I spent half an hour cleaning the kitchen before I could eat. And I wouldn't be surprised if I came home to the same thing tonight.
> I hope your day goes better.


You need to put your foot down with a firm hand!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm taking 2 Contigos full of ice so my water at work will be a little cooler. We don't have a fridge there anymore.
> How much water does it take before one gets water logged?


You'll be fine as long as you get rid of some occasionally! Are you allowed to do that at work?! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And it's even better if someone can meet you at the other end. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just spent the last hour filling out a 'change of address' for my driving licence. Got to the end and my passport was out of date so they couldn't accept that and I have to fill in a form anyway, so don't know whether it's worked or not. Sounds as though a bit of house training is needed in you kitchen. Now nearly dinner time and don't feel as though I've achieved anything this morning. xx


Me neither, I have actually done _nothing_ this morning but play on my laptop! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning my dear. Please let us know how the rivalry comes out. I sure am glad that they did invent electricity. Imagine where we would be without it.
> 
> r


You are so right jinx, you only have to glance round any room to see how many uses we have for the stuff! Thank you guys!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Or don't get caught x


????Go for it Josephine, I'm sure you must be due for another small holiday, in the immediate Future! ???????????? :sm14 ⚖???????? ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Think things will be fine, he already had the system and old boiler drained drained before we left and father-in-law had turned up in his truck to move it, they are also taking the big bush I cut down as well. xxxx


Sounds like you new Community has some wonderful Trades people, but I hope you don't need to I use them too often, once the boiler is replaced! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Afternoon here now, did actually get my latest shawl finished last night. Don't think we need the boiler for heating for a while but at least we will have hot water. xx


Yes, that is great, life without hot water is not fun; unless it is summer time, then we don't need to use any hot water, fron the hot water system, as the water in our pipes, is quite often so close to boiling point, that it doesn't bear thinking about! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> What ARE you on at the moment? xxxx


Yes please tell us what you are partaking, so that we can get some as well! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Arrived safely at the hotel in good time, it's a strange place, it used to belong to Lord and Lady Devonshire before they moved to Chatsworth house. Very posh in some ways, doormen waiting to take your cases to your room etc. but lots of dogs staying with their owners, not that I mind being accosted by friendly mutts. The prices of drinks and meals are sky high. One liqueur shot of TM £8.50, I can buy a whole bottle when they are on offer for twice that. Luckily I brought my own. Some nice little touches though, a fridge in the room with milk, water and soft drinks for us, and a small chest with crisps, some sweets, tea coffee and chocolate. Oh and two slices of parkin.
> It's just as hot up here as in Norfolk, we never had it this hot when I lived in the Lake District. DH has gone for a walk to find where the wedding is. I shall go for a wander round the hotel and see what I can find. Catch you later. xx


Jacki what is "parkin"? This is something I have never heard of prior to seeing it on here! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
> everyone have a great day.


Have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a somewhat cloudy Seattle area. The sun is trying to peek out, though, so will probably be a lovely day here. Daytime temps have been in the mid to upper 70sF. Quite comfortable. I'll be off in about an hour to go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Always good to see everyone there. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxoooo


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a perfect way to spend a perfect day.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a somewhat cloudy Seattle area. The sun is trying to peek out, though, so will probably be a lovely day here. Daytime temps have been in the mid to upper 70sF. Quite comfortable. I'll be off in about an hour to go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Always good to see everyone there. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Sounds like a perfect way to spend a perfect day.


I agree! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've been to over 60's this afternoon and I think it's getting worse. Hahah. Numbers are slipping through so we are having to watch the machine as well as our tickets, it's not straight forward at our bingo, but it stops the monotony. Anyway today I won $2 and 2pkts biscuits, which I shall take to the boys tomorrow. 

I had a good bit chat with the caretaker before we started and that was ok, it's better than being on my own all the time. Mind you, I really don't mind me time as well as you all know. Karen's gone down to London to her sons and should be back Thursday. I haven't heard from Margaret. I must phone Lynn as I need to know the bus's timetable for next week. Josephine bring your bus pass. Rebecca I don't think you'll have one have you?

I've had the tesco healthy meal today, sweet and sour chicken with rice, I do enjoy it. We've got sun now and it's looking good. A bit breezy but I don't mind. I'll catch up now and if I think of anything else I'll teen you. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> The past few weeks have been upsetting but I'm riding it out. Knitting the baby sweater got me thru now I have to do something less dedious than theismdarn stocking. I bought a kit with Celtic knots but I'm too edgy for that so I might use the yarn for a simpler pattern I found yesterday. I promised myself I'd make a sweater for me. I've done 4 baby items. I have one baby sweater partly done but have to find what pattern it's in since it's sat in the bag a few months. I had a great twisted leaves cowl pattern but misplaced if. I've not caught up here yet. How are you? Hoping all is well or improving.


Jolly.....slow, DEEP, breaths, I mean it. Slow down, you know whatever you do turns out ok. So.....slow, DEEP, breaths. I have happy pills when I'm like you. Do you not have any? They sometimes work. Just lie back, don't let the world get to you. I know you can do it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No worries, this sounds like the kind of film I usually nod off in! I think Tesla features in it but the main tussle seems to be between the other two, although film makers often twist history!!


`i'm sure you won't, it should be electrifying. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> One of my favorites of them. And this one doesn't have a filter or enhancement.


She is so like her mom, she's got her chin, and eyes. They take good photos.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Jacki what is "parkin"? This is something I have never heard of prior to seeing it on here! xoxoxo


It's a sort of ginger cake, sort of famous in Yorkshire. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I've stopped putting my case back in the loft, I seem to use it so often!!! xxxx


I use my case twice a week just going to Stephens, sometimes it never gets put back upstairs ????. I live out of cases, and plastic bags.????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Me neither, I have actually done _nothing_ this morning but play on my laptop! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


Good for you girl, time you rested up a bit. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been to over 60's this afternoon and I think it's getting worse. Hahah. Numbers are slipping through so we are having to watch the machine as well as our tickets, it's not straight forward at our bingo, but it stops the monotony. Anyway today I won $2 and 2pkts biscuits, which I shall take to the boys tomorrow.
> 
> I had a good bit chat with the caretaker before we started and that was ok, it's better than being on my own all the time. Mind you, I really don't mind me time as well as you all know. Karen's gone down to London to her sons and should be back Thursday. I haven't heard from Margaret. I must phone Lynn as I need to know the bus's timetable for next week. Josephine bring your bus pass. Rebecca I don't think you'll have one have you?
> 
> I've had the tesco healthy meal today, sweet and sour chicken with rice, I do enjoy it. We've got sun now and it's looking good. A bit breezy but I don't mind. I'll catch up now and if I think of anything else I'll teen you. Love yawl. Xx


Bus pass at the ready with train ticket xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> `i'm sure you won't, it should be electrifying. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Oh ha ha ha!! I did lose consciousness for a short while, it was rather heavy going but Liv, bless her, soldiered on through the whole thing!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been to over 60's this afternoon and I think it's getting worse. Hahah. Numbers are slipping through so we are having to watch the machine as well as our tickets, it's not straight forward at our bingo, but it stops the monotony. Anyway today I won $2 and 2pkts biscuits, which I shall take to the boys tomorrow.
> 
> I had a good bit chat with the caretaker before we started and that was ok, it's better than being on my own all the time. Mind you, I really don't mind me time as well as you all know. Karen's gone down to London to her sons and should be back Thursday. I haven't heard from Margaret. I must phone Lynn as I need to know the bus's timetable for next week. Josephine bring your bus pass. Rebecca I don't think you'll have one have you?
> 
> I've had the tesco healthy meal today, sweet and sour chicken with rice, I do enjoy it. We've got sun now and it's looking good. A bit breezy but I don't mind. I'll catch up now and if I think of anything else I'll teen you. Love yawl. Xx


Sounds like a good day, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I have had a long day been up since 6:30a.m. Michael had 2 more teeth pulled today he was a trooper and because of the early time I think the nitros had a better affect on him so he wasn’t quite as upset! Then waited around till 5:30 when they delivered the rest of our furniture, now to figure out where to put it all!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long day been up since 6:30a.m. Michael had 2 more teeth pulled today he was a trooper and because of the early time I think the nitros had a better affect on him so he wasn't quite as upset! Then waited around till 5:30 when they delivered the rest of our furniture, now to figure out where to put it all!


Glad the teeth pulling went better with him today. Get some rest. And, enjoy your new furniture. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy and wet Norfolk. DH's sister is coming for a day visit tomorrow so better do some housework although the mess we are in she probably wouldn't notice. Then a few more jobs around the house and searching a few more boxes. Have a good day, off to catch up and do the dreaded H. xx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long day been up since 6:30a.m. Michael had 2 more teeth pulled today he was a trooper and because of the early time I think the nitros had a better affect on him so he wasn't quite as upset! Then waited around till 5:30 when they delivered the rest of our furniture, now to figure out where to put it all!


Hope Michael makes a quick recovery, having teeth pulled is always nasty. How exciting working out where to put the new furniture, enjoy


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Hope Michael makes a quick recovery, having teeth pulled is always nasty. How exciting working out where to put the new furniture, enjoy


What she said and hugs to Michael. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy, bright, but still rather windy Surrey. After tidying a few rooms and getting my case from the loft I did quite a bit of spinning yesterday. I am finding it much easier now and quite relaxing.

Off to the supermarket today and then fish and chips as it is Wednesday.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long day been up since 6:30a.m. Michael had 2 more teeth pulled today he was a trooper and because of the early time I think the nitros had a better affect on him so he wasn't quite as upset! Then waited around till 5:30 when they delivered the rest of our furniture, now to figure out where to put it all!


Poor Michael! I hope that's the last of the extractions!! Looking forward to seeing your new stuff in situ!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It is somewhat sunny. A cold front came through last night but didnt' produce much rain and we didn't get the rain that was forecast yesterday either. It is less humid.
I've just been knitting more brioche and making notes.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, bright, but still rather windy Surrey. After tidying a few rooms and getting my case from the loft I did quite a bit of spinning yesterday. I am finding it much easier now and quite relaxing.
> 
> Off to the supermarket today and then fish and chips as it is Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
Fish and chips sounds good. I'm having a turkey bun with fried zucchini and onions on it for lunch.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, bright, but still rather windy Surrey. After tidying a few rooms and getting my case from the loft I did quite a bit of spinning yesterday. I am finding it much easier now and quite relaxing.
> 
> Off to the supermarket today and then fish and chips as it is Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Glad you've got on top of the spinning and are really enjoying it cos I remember an afternoon on Vancouver Island when things weren't going quite so well!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been to over 60's this afternoon and I think it's getting worse. Hahah. Numbers are slipping through so we are having to watch the machine as well as our tickets, it's not straight forward at our bingo, but it stops the monotony. Anyway today I won $2 and 2pkts biscuits, which I shall take to the boys tomorrow.
> 
> I had a good bit chat with the caretaker before we started and that was ok, it's better than being on my own all the time. Mind you, I really don't mind me time as well as you all know. Karen's gone down to London to her sons and should be back Thursday. I haven't heard from Margaret. I must phone Lynn as I need to know the bus's timetable for next week. Josephine bring your bus pass. Rebecca I don't think you'll have one have you?
> 
> I've had the tesco healthy meal today, sweet and sour chicken with rice, I do enjoy it. We've got sun now and it's looking good. A bit breezy but I don't mind. I'll catch up now and if I think of anything else I'll teen you. Love yawl. Xx


I envy you the tesco meals. I have yet to find a place that has premade meals that taste good. Lovely you have friends and neighbors to check in with.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy and wet Norfolk. DH's sister is coming for a day visit tomorrow so better do some housework although the mess we are in she probably wouldn't notice. Then a few more jobs around the house and searching a few more boxes. Have a good day, off to catch up and do the dreaded H. xx


Sorry about the H. Enjoy the visit.


----------



## jinx

Good one.


Barn-dweller said:


> `i'm sure you won't, it should be electrifying. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long day been up since 6:30a.m. Michael had 2 more teeth pulled today he was a trooper and because of the early time I think the nitros had a better affect on him so he wasn't quite as upset! Then waited around till 5:30 when they delivered the rest of our furniture, now to figure out where to put it all!


I hope Michael is better by now.
Have fun rearranging furniture.


----------



## jinx

Hoping Michael is finished with the dentist. Glad this time was not so traumatic for him and you.
What a good chore. Arranging new furniture sounds like fun to me.


binkbrice said:


> I have had a long day been up since 6:30a.m. Michael had 2 more teeth pulled today he was a trooper and because of the early time I think the nitros had a better affect on him so he wasn't quite as upset! Then waited around till 5:30 when they delivered the rest of our furniture, now to figure out where to put it all!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I use my case twice a week just going to Stephens, sometimes it never gets put back upstairs ????. I live out of cases, and plastic bags.????????


We have to pay for plastic bags over here, but I have LOTS and LOTS of grocery sacks made out of recycled plastic. Some of them are pretty and I use them for projects.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Jacki what is "parkin"? This is something I have never heard of prior to seeing it on here! xoxoxo





Barn-dweller said:


> It's a sort of ginger cake, sort of famous in Yorkshire. xx


How did I miss that when I was in York. I love ginger cake and gingerbread. And ginger snaps so long as they aren't too hard.


----------



## jinx

How nice your sister in law is visiting for only a day. ???? Sounds like a treasure hunt going through boxes looking for needed items.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy and wet Norfolk. DH's sister is coming for a day visit tomorrow so better do some housework although the mess we are in she probably wouldn't notice. Then a few more jobs around the house and searching a few more boxes. Have a good day, off to catch up and do the dreaded H. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No worries, this sounds like the kind of film I usually nod off in! I think Tesla features in it but the main tussle seems to be between the other two, although film makers often twist history!!





Barn-dweller said:


> `i'm sure you won't, it should be electrifying. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


groan :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the H. Enjoy the visit.


All done now, I know it's a terrible shame but can't find my dusters atm so just have to do with a hoover through. Not sure I'll enjoy the visit, she's too high maintenance for that, luckily it's only for the day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Wednesday. I did a bit of spinning yesterday also. Although it was my head that was spinning with a splitting headache. I would have enjoyed your spinning much more.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, bright, but still rather windy Surrey. After tidying a few rooms and getting my case from the loft I did quite a bit of spinning yesterday. I am finding it much easier now and quite relaxing.
> 
> Off to the supermarket today and then fish and chips as it is Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been to over 60's this afternoon and I think it's getting worse. Hahah. Numbers are slipping through so we are having to watch the machine as well as our tickets, it's not straight forward at our bingo, but it stops the monotony. Anyway today I won $2 and 2pkts biscuits, which I shall take to the boys tomorrow.
> 
> I had a good bit chat with the caretaker before we started and that was ok, it's better than being on my own all the time. Mind you, I really don't mind me time as well as you all know. Karen's gone down to London to her sons and should be back Thursday. I haven't heard from Margaret. I must phone Lynn as I need to know the bus's timetable for next week. Josephine bring your bus pass. Rebecca I don't think you'll have one have you?
> 
> I've had the tesco healthy meal today, sweet and sour chicken with rice, I do enjoy it. We've got sun now and it's looking good. A bit breezy but I don't mind. I'll catch up now and if I think of anything else I'll teen you. Love yawl. Xx


Sun with breeze is good.
Maybe the numbers are slipping to keep everyone awake? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a somewhat cloudy Seattle area. The sun is trying to peek out, though, so will probably be a lovely day here. Daytime temps have been in the mid to upper 70sF. Quite comfortable. I'll be off in about an hour to go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Always good to see everyone there. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxoooo


Mid-70s sounds nice right now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes, that is great, life without hot water is not fun; unless it is summer time, then we don't need to use any hot water, fron the hot water system, as the water in our pipes, is quite often so close to boiling point, that it doesn't bear thinking about! xoxoxo


Wow. Even in summer our water in our pipes are cold, as our water is pumped out of Lake Ontario, one of the deepest of the Great Lakes, filtered and piped through underground pipes to our house.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You'll be fine as long as you get rid of some occasionally! Are you allowed to do that at work?! :sm23:


The Contigos full of ice worked perfectly. I put a bottle of water in one in the morning and in the other in the afternoon and had cool water all day.
The boss doesn't care about anything at the moment. He is retiring in September. His boss is busy on another project so we will be on our own, (and we'll do fine).


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. Even in summer our water in our pipes are cold, as our water is pumped out of Lake Ontario, one of the deepest of the Great Lakes, filtered and piped through underground pipes to our house.


I remember one holiday in Dubai the water tank for the hotel was on the roof. You had to run a bath and then leave it for a while to cool down so you could get in. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You need to put your foot down with a firm hand!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


The dishwasher was emptied yesterday so I only had to deal with dinner dishes. Much better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The Contigos full of ice worked perfectly. I put a bottle of water in one in the morning and in the other in the afternoon and had cool water all day.
> The boss doesn't care about anything at the moment. He is retiring in September. His boss is busy on another project so we will be on our own, (and we'll do fine).


Probably do better without them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The dishwasher was emptied yesterday so I only had to deal with dinner dishes. Much better.


You're getting there. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Just kidding it was a fun day at Mom and Dad's.
> They got the most baby cuddles, and I got to trim dad's toe nails for him. Two toes in the told me about the toenail fungus.......????????.. wha?
> But I did it anyway it needed doing lol.
> Just did a surgical scrub after lol.
> Thanks Dad!
> He did make a point of saying I didn't hurt him at all, and that apparently he said Mom tried to remove bone marrow by way of the toe when she does it! ????????????


Has he had treatment for the toenail fungus, or was he teasing you? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Is it brioche class tonight? Good luck if it is, you can do this!!! I haven't got a lwan any more but I'd go for one of the new rechargeable cordless ones xxxx


Brioche class is August 24. She gave me lots of time to get ready as I haven't taught a class before.
Mum has a guy who used to work at a lawnmower dealership who fixed the self-propelled one. It will probably be going back to him. Not sure what we are going to do about the little mower.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I remember one holiday in Dubai the water tank for the hotel was on the roof. You had to run a bath and then leave it for a while to cool down so you could get in. xx


That's too hot for me. Good thing I will probably never go to Dubai, (even if I win a lottery) :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Wednesday. I did a bit of spinning yesterday also. Although it was my head that was spinning with a splitting headache. I would have enjoyed your spinning much more.


I've just heard that my new tiny e-spinner has been delivered on a boat to Boston. So I should be getting it in the next few weeks.
This is the link for the new e-spinner in action.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now, I know it's a terrible shame but can't find my dusters atm so just have to do with a hoover through. Not sure I'll enjoy the visit, she's too high maintenance for that, luckily it's only for the day. xx


Good luck!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I still have to drag the bins to the curb.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jinx

Interesting. Looks like fun.


nitz8catz said:


> I've just heard that my new tiny e-spinner has been delivered on a boat to Boston. So I should be getting it in the next few weeks.
> This is the link for the new e-spinner in action.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Somebody doesn't want to get up today.


He must be related to Mint: she never wants to get up, un less she hears a strange noise on the verandah! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I've just heard that my new tiny e-spinner has been delivered on a boat to Boston. So I should be getting it in the next few weeks.
> This is the link for the new e-spinner in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so cute and PURPLE. Looking forward to seeing what results you get. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Glad you've got on top of the spinning and are really enjoying it cos I remember an afternoon on Vancouver Island when things weren't going quite so well!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


What a wonderful memorable day and I certainly got the spinning bug. Thanks Trish. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> How did I miss that when I was in York. I love ginger cake and gingerbread. And ginger snaps so long as they aren't too hard.


You'll have to come back. Xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I've just heard that my new tiny e-spinner has been delivered on a boat to Boston. So I should be getting it in the next few weeks.
> This is the link for the new e-spinner in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fun, enjoy


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Wednesday. I did a bit of spinning yesterday also. Although it was my head that was spinning with a splitting headache. I would have enjoyed your spinning much more.


Healing hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Happy Wednesday. I did a bit of spinning yesterday also. Although it was my head that was spinning with a splitting headache. I would have enjoyed your spinning much more.


Feel better soon


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> What a wonderful memorable day and I certainly got the spinning bug. Thanks Trish. Xxxx


I thought I had one of you attempting to spin but couldn't find it so it may be a video that I couldn't post. It was lovely trawling through all those holidays pics!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I thought I had one of you attempting to spin but couldn't find it so it may be a video that I couldn't post. It was lovely trawling through all those holidays pics!! Xxxx


It's a video that Trish put on Facebook. X


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a steaming hot London!! I didn't sleep too badly, had the fan on me all night and occasionally sprayed myself with water then lay in front of the fan, bliss!! As Chris says, most of our homes are really not geared for very hot weather.
> 
> I am at the shop for a few hours today as our manageress has been summoned to head office.........!!! It's not too bad in there, they have fans and front and back door open to let any breeze through the shop, not sure if it will cope with 39'C though. It's already 31'C outside!!
> 
> Catch you later girls and let's all keep cool out there!! xxxxxxxxxx


First up, Ange - all I can say about the lady with the awful cakes, is that I hope no money exchanged hands, betweeen you and her!!!! :sm06: :sm15:

Next, and I know this is a few days past your _*~HEATWAVE~*_, and I am really hoping that the temperatures have dropped to something closer to your regular temperatures! I don't want anyone passing out, and ending up in hospital; also remember to use a good sunscreen, and VERY lightweight clothing - for any of you, who are still having the unusually high temperatures. I am not used to hearing of people from the North, suffering from extreme heat conditions, it is usually from the other end of the scale, in your region!????????????????????????????????

Also remember to take a very shady hat, and/or an umbrella ????????????☀☂ for protection fromthe unfamiliar heat, if you do need to head out!
I, on the otherhand ????✋, have had to remember to take my beanie with me, as I have had the odd occasion, where my head has been so cold, that I ended up witha cold induced migraine; which I have never experienced, previously!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> That makes me so cross. Having been vegan in the past and now piscatarian I would never inflict my style of eating on anyone else. I am more that happy to provide meat for the majority and just have something I can eat. As to dictating what people wear, well that is a bit much. Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Enjoy your meaty breakfast and a safe drive home. x


Josephine, I think the rant is well warranted! 
Jacki, I hope your meaty breakfast was all that you would have wanted, and thatyou also th oroughly enjoyed it! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Josephine, I think the rant is well warranted!
> Jacki, I hope your meaty breakfast was all that you would have wanted, and thatyou also th oroughly enjoyed it! xoxoxo


I don't usually do breakfast but as it was already paid for and I felt deprived from the day before tucked into my bacon and sausage, mushrooms and poached eggs with relish and didn't even have to cook it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you've got on top of the spinning and are really enjoying it cos I remember an afternoon on Vancouver Island when things weren't going quite so well!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I remember that lovely day, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now, I know it's a terrible shame but can't find my dusters atm so just have to do with a hoover through. Not sure I'll enjoy the visit, she's too high maintenance for that, luckily it's only for the day. xx


Thankfully an endurable period of time for a visitor to stay. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Happy Wednesday. I did a bit of spinning yesterday also. Although it was my head that was spinning with a splitting headache. I would have enjoyed your spinning much more.


I hope the headache is gone to day. Sending you many healing and gentle hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Mid-70s sounds nice right now.


It's very pleasant. Our neighbor down in Arizona said they've been having monsoon rains down there. He's going to take a walk around our house and make sure all looks okay (at least from the outside). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The Contigos full of ice worked perfectly. I put a bottle of water in one in the morning and in the other in the afternoon and had cool water all day.
> The boss doesn't care about anything at the moment. He is retiring in September. His boss is busy on another project so we will be on our own, (and we'll do fine).


Glad that worked for you and you had cool water all day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The dishwasher was emptied yesterday so I only had to deal with dinner dishes. Much better.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Carry on ranting I totally agree and so did quite a few of the guests. Couldn't spoil the couples day thought but did have a word with my cousin (groom's mother) and she agreed. Had sausage and bacon for breakfast and now safely home. Quite a good run home A/C was great in the car but boy did it hit you when you got out. Car said 38C when we got back to Norfolk. xx


What is the usual range, for summer temperatures? I do understand that those temps. are unusual, for your part of the would, and I do hope that they are closer to your usual temps now!

Our temps have been similar in range to very mild Spring temperatures, quite a few animals, and birds, are in agreeance; except for about a weeks worth of bitterly cold temperatures, when I was sure that we would get some snow; unfortunately, it didn't happen! ????☂❄☃????????

But I *Am[/ b] positive that I have heard baby birds, calling to their parents for more food, and we have had our first sighting of a juvenile sleepy lizard, sunning in our backyard; but DH put a spanner in the works, when he "rescued" the baby, and put it over the back fence, into the territory of another family of Sleepy Lizards! I am now hoping that it found the way back to its own territory, without being hurt! :sm06: :sm06: xoxoxo*


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a wonderful day at the splash pad and playground with my sister Caleigh and my bunch I think my lips got sunburned even though we were in the breezeway the entire six hours were there don't know how the little kids haven't crashed!


I think most people here, apply sunscreen, about an hour, or more, before they head outside, even if they are going to be in a shaded area, because it isn't only the sun that burns, the worst" sunburn", is from any breeze that may happen along! 
I hope the consequences of the burn have eased by now, and you are feeling much more comfortable! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet pea crashed around 11pm
> 
> Thanks for making today possible sis, it was wonderful ???? everyone had a great time and I did get some sun being under there too.
> That sun screen worked awesome though. Sweet pea and the others were wet and out in the sun and no one burned ???? except Shawna but she was already burned.
> DH and sweet pea let me take an hour nap when we got back, I was knocked!
> Great place, we gotta go back more often.


So much confidence oozing out of a beautiful young girl! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning love! We've had quite a storm for the last hour, waiting for the fake lawn guy to come and do the front but I don't think he'll want to be doing it in this!
> 
> Off to Guy's for my 3 month check up soon, hope I don't get soaked!xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> Hope your check up is ok. xxx


I hope your checkup was ok, also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:31 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). Clear and cloudless, and humid again.
> I've found if I don't get on here first thing in the morning, I;m just not getting online for the day. Sorry.
> Yesterday we had a funeral/remembrance of live to go to. Our neighbour, the photography friend of my mum's, the one who had all his teeth taken out and was eating only liquid meal replacers, died of a massive heart attack. His executor had put up a sign at the funeral home to take one of his photos in remembrance of Bill. Bill had always gone up north to get pictures of orchids and we had fed his budgies while he was away, so I found an orchid picture and took that one. DD found the original of a print that he had made for her and took that one. His house was FILLED with his pictures. The ones at the funeral home all probably came from only one room.
> Knit Night was last night and it was full of laughter, which was nice. The owner of the LYS has convinced me to teach a brioche class. She says I'm the only person she knows who enjoys brioche. I like the rhythm. I'm not so sure about teaching a class. I was just going to do a walkthrough of how I made my brioche hat and cowl, but she wants an actual teaching of how to do a brioche coffee cup cozy. There isn;'t even a pattern for that so I'll be doing that too. Who in the world wants a brioche coffee cup cozy?


Your LYS lady ...... and she didn't want to make her own pattern, so that she could make one! I have faith in you, you can do this; and you probably have, by now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Thankfully no longer numb. Just back from the hairdresser which was nice and relaxing apart from having my hair washed, that's always uncomfortable!


I thought that having one's hair washed by a hairdresser, would have been more relaxing, than washing one's own hair. Putting it another way, and I have only had my hair washed a couple of times by my hairdresser, I found it very relaxing; even though I had been quite tense, immediately prior to the hair wash! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Indeed, my mum was telling dubious jokes all through her cataract fix, in spite of the surgeon asking her very nicely to shut up!!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


She probably wasn't able to "shut up", because the medication that she was given, made her feel so relaxed, AND she probably had no idea what the surgeon was saying; so the medication did its job properly! So the surgeon should have been pleased, because the Theatre Staff had some free entertainment, for the duration of her procedure! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the good thoughts concerning my headache. Today it is just a headache. Yesterday it was a barn burning. I believe I gave it to myself. Years ago I found out that NutraSweet/aspartame could give me a headache if I had a lot of it. For many years I did not worry about it as many products stopped using it. Recently I bought flavored water. Last night I drank another water and my headache got more intense. Reading the label confirmed it contained NutraSweet. Dumb me, I thought it was water and flavoring, why add the artificial
sweetener?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts concerning my headache. Today it is just a headache. Yesterday it was a barn burning. I believe I gave it to myself. Years ago I found out that NutraSweet/aspartame could give me a headache if I had a lot of it. For many years I did not worry about it as many products stopped using it. Recently I bought flavored water. Last night I drank another water and my headache got more intense. Reading the label confirmed it contained NutraSweet. Dumb me, I thought it was water and flavoring, why add the artificial
> sweetener?


Glad you found what made it worse. Now you can avoid that. More healing hugs. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, now what's going on in your little world? xx


Too much. I feel as if every time I stand up I'm shot down again.

Having said that I spent Sunday on the beach (behind the stall), Monday I caught up a bit and spent the evening counting money and prepping a new meeting place for our Royal British Legion, Tuesday was Vetlettes day and we had a wonderful lunch for 14 at Harvester for 3 birthdays! and this morning was Airport coffee morning.

This evening is our first RBL meeting in a pub. I'm dreading it going wrong.

I don't have the twins this week as they are in London at my younger brother's. So tomorrow I shall be paying in the money we counted and sorting out the Armed Forces Weekend accounts. The sooner I can get finished the sooner I can dump it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I think we could fit you in! DD 5 managed to fit in the caravan with us, and she is about 6'3"; or taller! The only space available is a bit of floor, in the front part of the caravan, but we do have a swag, that you might be able to fit into! :sm06: :sm23: :sm04: :sm09: :sm16:


I'll be there shortly.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I thought that having one's hair washed by a hairdresser, would have been more relaxing, than washing one's own hair. Putting it another way, and I have only had my hair washed a couple of times by my hairdresser, I found it very relaxing; even though I had been quite tense, immediately prior to the hair wash! xoxoxo


The hair washing is nice, but what isn't nice is the chair and basin. I think if you have an average length body/legs then you are probably ok. Although I am not very short this has always been an issue!


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts concerning my headache. Today it is just a headache. Yesterday it was a barn burning. I believe I gave it to myself. Years ago I found out that NutraSweet/aspartame could give me a headache if I had a lot of it. For many years I did not worry about it as many products stopped using it. Recently I bought flavored water. Last night I drank another water and my headache got more intense. Reading the label confirmed it contained NutraSweet. Dumb me, I thought it was water and flavoring, why add the artificial
> sweetener?


At least you know what your trigger is. I think my nausea making migraines were triggered fluctuating caffeine intake. I was drinking green tea thinking it was naturally caffeine free, only to find out it is fully loaded with caffeine. So when I thought I was only having 3 cups of caffeine a day I was actually having much more but wasn't consistent about the green tea, added to that my erratic chocolate munching!!! So now my only caffeine each day is one cup of decaf .... not even any chocolate except white chocolate- there's no caffeine in white chocolate thankfully. I'm back to the neurologist tomorrow so I will mention it to her and see what she thinks


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It's a video that Trish put on Facebook. X


Ah, that explains it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> First up, Ange - all I can say about the lady with the awful cakes, is that I hope no money exchanged hands, betweeen you and her!!!! :sm06: :sm15:
> 
> Next, and I know this is a few days past your _*~HEATWAVE~*_, and I am really hoping that the temperatures have dropped to something closer to your regular temperatures! I don't want anyone passing out, and ending up in hospital; also remember to use a good sunscreen, and VERY lightweight clothing - for any of you, who are still having the unusually high temperatures. I am not used to hearing of people from the North, suffering from extreme heat conditions, it is usually from the other end of the scale, in your region!????????????????????????????????
> 
> Also remember to take a very shady hat, and/or an umbrella ????????????☀☂ for protection fromthe unfamiliar heat, if you do need to head out!
> I, on the otherhand ????✋, have had to remember to take my beanie with me, as I have had the odd occasion, where my head has been so cold, that I ended up witha cold induced migraine; which I have never experienced, previously!???????????????????? xoxoxo


Fortunately, those extreme temps only lasted a few day but last Thursday was the UK's highest ever recorded temperature!!! In London, we are back to a much more comfortable 22'C!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts concerning my headache. Today it is just a headache. Yesterday it was a barn burning. I believe I gave it to myself. Years ago I found out that NutraSweet/aspartame could give me a headache if I had a lot of it. For many years I did not worry about it as many products stopped using it. Recently I bought flavored water. Last night I drank another water and my headache got more intense. Reading the label confirmed it contained NutraSweet. Dumb me, I thought it was water and flavoring, why add the artificial
> sweetener?


It seems to be in everything these days jinx but at least they won't fool you again. Hope your headache is completely gone by the time you read this!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> At least you know what your trigger is. I think my nausea making migraines were triggered fluctuating caffeine intake. I was drinking green tea thinking it was naturally caffeine free, only to find out it is fully loaded with caffeine. So when I thought I was only having 3 cups of caffeine a day I was actually having much more but wasn't consistent about the green tea, added to that my erratic chocolate munching!!! So now my only caffeine each day is one cup of decaf .... not even any chocolate except white chocolate- there's no caffeine in white chocolate thankfully. I'm back to the neurologist tomorrow so I will mention it to her and see what she thinks


I made the same mistake with green tea but fortunately I one had one sip, which I spat out, disgusting stuff!!!! So glad you are finally getting to grips with your horrible heads!! (You know what I mean!!) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I can relate to caffeine causing headaches. I have tried to ween myself off caffeine completely. I cannot get away from it. I need at least one cuppa a day. A day without caffeine for me is a day with a dozy of a headache.
Interested to hear what a neurologist has to say about it.


lifeline said:


> At least you know what your trigger is. I think my nausea making migraines were triggered fluctuating caffeine intake. I was drinking green tea thinking it was naturally caffeine free, only to find out it is fully loaded with caffeine. So when I thought I was only having 3 cups of caffeine a day I was actually having much more but wasn't consistent about the green tea, added to that my erratic chocolate munching!!! So now my only caffeine each day is one cup of decaf .... not even any chocolate except white chocolate- there's no caffeine in white chocolate thankfully. I'm back to the neurologist tomorrow so I will mention it to her and see what she thinks


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> She probably wasn't able to "shut up", because the medication that she was given, made her feel so relaxed, AND she probably had no idea what the surgeon was saying; so the medication did its job properly! So the surgeon should have been pleased, because the Theatre Staff had some free entertainment, for the duration of her procedure! xoxoxo


I didn't have any medication for my cataracts apart from the eye numbing drops of course. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Too much. I feel as if every time I stand up I'm shot down again.
> 
> Having said that I spent Sunday on the beach (behind the stall), Monday I caught up a bit and spent the evening counting money and prepping a new meeting place for our Royal British Legion, Tuesday was Vetlettes day and we had a wonderful lunch for 14 at Harvester for 3 birthdays! and this morning was Airport coffee morning.
> 
> This evening is our first RBL meeting in a pub. I'm dreading it going wrong.
> 
> I don't have the twins this week as they are in London at my younger brother's. So tomorrow I shall be paying in the money we counted and sorting out the Armed Forces Weekend accounts. The sooner I can get finished the sooner I can dump it.


You really seem to be overdoing it, time to say no and I quit and hang the consequences. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> At least you know what your trigger is. I think my nausea making migraines were triggered fluctuating caffeine intake. I was drinking green tea thinking it was naturally caffeine free, only to find out it is fully loaded with caffeine. So when I thought I was only having 3 cups of caffeine a day I was actually having much more but wasn't consistent about the green tea, added to that my erratic chocolate munching!!! So now my only caffeine each day is one cup of decaf .... not even any chocolate except white chocolate- there's no caffeine in white chocolate thankfully. I'm back to the neurologist tomorrow so I will mention it to her and see what she thinks


Good luck tomorrow, my trigger used to be cheese and chocolate but thankfully seem to have grown out of that. Stress and the cold start mine now. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I forgot to add the photo, so here it is! xoxoxo


I was just wondering what they look like. Like a mini crocodile? You have a big heart for creatures. Me too. Godzilla bunny hasn't been recently and I'm hoping he's just found a place with a garden he can munch in. Love the photo.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I can relate to caffeine causing headaches. I have tried to ween myself off caffeine completely. I cannot get away from it. I need at least one cuppa a day. A day without caffeine for me is a day with a dozy of a headache.
> Interested to hear what a neurologist has to say about it.


I cut it out over a period of time, I wasn't brave enough to go cold turkey. And when I cut out the last fully caffeinated drink I had a headache that lasted over 60 hours. Unfortunately I am still getting the one sided headaches, often behind my eye which can be really painful. The neurologist called those secondary headaches where something is possibly wrong in my neck but I feel the pain in my head.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Sounds like a holiday with your Sisters, is on due again! xoxoxo


A friend said he was sitting by our river and when a breeze came he felt like he was on vacation.


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I was just wondering what they look like. Like a mini crocodile? You have a big heart for creatures. Me too. Godzilla bunny hasn't been recently and I'm hoping he's just found a place with a garden he can munch in. Love the photo.


Loving the sound of Godzilla bunny :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Yes, doing OK thanks, with the odd age-related ailment here and there! Xxx


When I see old cars made when I was born I think I'm glad the cars and I are still on the road.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It rained last night, not as much as we needed. It's overcast and supposed to rain some more today. It's hot and muggy out there. All the bitey things are happen and searching for flesh to nibble on. One of our stray kitties that we feed regularly, jumped inside when I opened the door, just to get some relief while he ate his breakfast. Bella-kitty hissed at him, then went to another room to lay down and glare at him.
> Both our lawn mowers broke yesterday. They are both over 25 years old, so I'm not sure if I should get them fixed or look for a new one. All the new ones are plastic and these both have metal decks.
> I was knitting tubes for the brioche class last night.


Brioche....you are brave. It's on my list of things I'd like to try....right above skydiving (I'm kidding)


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Mine have yarn in them when not in use. :sm17:


I use to put my recent yarn purchases in a pillowcase for a long body pillow set at the foot of the bed so hub wouldn't say "you got more?" He never minded but I think he thought I had a buying yarn addiction. Hmm is that possible?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I cut it out over a period of time, I wasn't brave enough to go cold turkey. And when I cut out the last fully caffeinated drink I had a headache that lasted over 60 hours. Unfortunately I am still getting the one sided headaches, often behind my eye which can be really painful. The neurologist called those secondary headaches where something is possibly wrong in my neck but I feel the pain in my head.


Neck shoulders and head are all connected. The arthritis in my neck and spine give me horrible headaches. The way Ivtreat it is to have my chair tipped right back and my head fully supported. 
Hope your guy comes up with some answers. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I use to put my recent yarn purchases in a pillowcase for a long body pillow set at the foot of the bed so hub wouldn't say "you got more?" He never minded but I think he thought I had a buying yarn addiction. Hmm is that possible?


I think we all have a yarn adiction. Onlg thing is I've progressed to fleece and Mr P reckons it won't be long before I start collecting sheep. X


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> One of mine, Tazi, likes watching TV too. She likes cartoons and animated film best.


So cute! I dvr Colbert and Suzi will stand on my lap looking at me til I realize she wants me to play the show. Mooch doesn't like the but runs and slides on the throw rug by the back door. Leaves it rather gathered. I'm tired of flattening it again. Do you break up canned food. My friend doesn't because he says cats bite the chunk.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:
 

> We saw that same ship on a trip to Cape Cod. There isn't much parking around it as I recall.


We parked nose to the curb. The bunks on the ship were very short. People must have been smaller then. I think it was made to scale I liked the people dressed in costume talking like real people of that time.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that knitting helps.


It's very helpful or I do cross stitch. My friend has a baby cross stitch piece with abc and she's looking for the company name so I might order it. I think it's old so might not be available. The dimensional alphabet is varied colors and each letter has shades of the color. Love it.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Jolly.....slow, DEEP, breaths, I mean it. Slow down, you know whatever you do turns out ok. So.....slow, DEEP, breaths. I have happy pills when I'm like you. Do you not have any? They sometimes work. Just lie back, don't let the world get to you. I know you can do it.


I'm telling myself things get bad they get better. I've had to put things on hold and now I'm ok with that. Came on here, went to meetings, read some spiritual pieces, phoned friends and chatting with you sure help.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at. Stephens, it's early evening and the sun has now come out. I've been looking up the weather forecast for next week, when my first visitor comes, and we are forecast thunder and lightening all week. Today I went shopping for my ready meals and flowers for Albert and sue and myself had iced coffee. 

Lynn rang me today to say that we can't go for our lunch on Friday, because Roy, her husband, is getting his pre med for a pacemaker fitted! She says they didn't even know he was getting one....it makes you wonder doesn't it? If they can't get the simple tasks done in hospital. Anyway I'm getting my hair done on Friday morning. I don't know weather to have it cut or leave it with a bit of length on, but get my fringe cut back in. I'll see how I feel on Friday.

I've been saying hello to crazy daisy, who is a different hamster since she's been on antibiotics. She is so well again. I've got them to move the smelly gerbals, I dislike them so much, don't know really why, but I don't take to them at all. They make me sniffle too. I remember when I had a dog, everyone said she gave sue and Matthew hayfever. She certainly didn't smell like these things. 

We've had a nice spaghetti bolognais made by Matthew for tea, and finished op with ice cream with raspberry and white chocolate in it. I'm so lucky to have here to come to. 

That's enough for today, I'm going to catch up now. Love yawl..


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We have to pay for plastic bags over here, but I have LOTS and LOTS of grocery sacks made out of recycled plastic. Some of them are pretty and I use them for projects.


We have to pay for plastic bags over here too. We can buy a bag for life!,,, for 10p and if it tears or wears out we can have another one in its place....mines getting a bit worse for wear now. I just don't like being told by the government that I have to buy plastic bags weather I want to or not....so I always take mine back when they have a hole in it. I ask for a new one of which I'm entitled, and I know what the cashier is thinking. She thinks I'm a cheapskate for 10p...well...its principles .


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Sun with breeze is good.
> Maybe the numbers are slipping to keep everyone awake? :sm01:


I think the machines getting old like us. Hahah. It's hard work Mav hard flipping work. But fun too.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Thankfully an endurable period of time for a visitor to stay. xxxooo


Judge Judy said the other day on to that after 3 days fish and visitors smell. Well I know my visitors don't smell and I'm not that much of a lover of fish, unless it's a bit of Whitby cod. ????????


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> At least you know what your trigger is. I think my nausea making migraines were triggered fluctuating caffeine intake. I was drinking green tea thinking it was naturally caffeine free, only to find out it is fully loaded with caffeine. So when I thought I was only having 3 cups of caffeine a day I was actually having much more but wasn't consistent about the green tea, added to that my erratic chocolate munching!!! So now my only caffeine each day is one cup of decaf .... not even any chocolate except white chocolate- there's no caffeine in white chocolate thankfully. I'm back to the neurologist tomorrow so I will mention it to her and see what she thinks


Will get some decaf in for you coming Rebecca, I know June likes it too.


----------



## jinx

I have two sided tape on the 4 corners of my scatter rug. My huge cat (Harold) could not pass a scatter run without tipping up a corner. The tape easily solved the problem. One side of the tape sticks to the floor and the other side sticks to the rug.


jollypolly said:


> So cute! I dvr Colbert and Suzi will stand on my lap looking at me til I realize she wants me to play the show. Mooch doesn't like the but runs and slides on the throw rug by the back door. Leaves it rather gathered. I'm tired of flattening it again. Do you break up canned food. My friend doesn't because he says cats bite the chunk.


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have to start paying attention to packaging because I bought some banana chips and I was eating them and it dawned on me to check and sure enough they were made with coconut oil!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I have to start paying attention to packaging because I bought some banana chips and I was eating them and it dawned on me to check and sure enough they were made with coconut oil!


So how does the coconut oil make them banana chips, if there was no banana in them? ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sorry, you have to deal with those memories. You are wise enough to know when you need help to go get it. Hope that knowing all your friends in Paradise care about you will give you some solace.


Thanks Jinx, and Lisa, I am back in charge again, and getting a bit more sleep, which was very helpful. It is amazing, just how much a good sleep can help one get on a level keel again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> And me. Love and hugs Judi xx


Thanks everyone, for your kind thoughts, and hugs, they have made a huge difference. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sending you calming and soothing hugs dear, hope this all passes very soon xxxxxx


Thanks June, all of the good feelings, and wishes, have worked well! Many thanks everyone! ????????❣xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your spinning! Do spinners ever wear face masks so they are not breathing in the fibres? Just askin'!! xxxx


I haven't seen any spinners using facemasks, but I suppose if anyone was worried about particles, They would wear one!????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The Precious Moments are cute but sadly, dust traps! My DH started collecting Pendelfin Bunnies for me when we were first married https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333080646192 this is not my collection, although I have most of these plus many more. They are in a glass cabinet and my dgd is the only one whoever dusts them! I'd like to give them to her but her mum would freak out!!! :sm23: :sm06:


Just be brave, and give them to her, sheis old enough to look after them, and shemight like to keep them packed away, outd she gets her own place! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 31âc 88âf . We are under a severe thunderstorm watch at the moment. Bella-kitty and I are sitting on the back patio enjoying the lovely breeze from the storm. Weâre in the shade of the house so itâs a couple of degrees cooler.
> Yesterday mum got a call that her sister, Aunt D, had fallen down her stairs and broke her back. She lives in a one bed flat above a tall garage so she has a lot of stairs to climb. Her back has been welded back together but she is supposed to remain in bed, so mum went out to help her. This is not the first time that she has fallen down those stairs, and she has been looking at other places to stay but hasnât moved out yet.
> Today is laundry day. If I hang the laundry out itâll be dry in no time. If it doesnât get rained on.
> Iâve been making brioche tubey things for the brioche class. I still think I should get the students to start something like a hat or cowl instead of something that you slip over a coffee cup. Iâm worried about having to deal with ladders while they are trying to learn a new stitch. What do you think, collective mind?


I think you we on the right track. The students might appreciate working a simple shape, while learning a new stitch, then once the stitch is mastered, then the pattern could be started! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a was sunny now cloudy Norfolk. All ready for my visitor but don't know what time she is leaving so just have to wait and see. Eventually got the vertical blind up yesterday once I'd taken over. If you want a job doing..........etc. Have a good day, I'm sure you'll have a better one than me. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> When I see old cars made when I was born I think I'm glad the cars and I are still on the road.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So how does the coconut oil make them banana chips, if there was no banana in them? ????????


They are banana slices cooked in oil!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Lovely fish and chips yesterday, didn't get them until 3.30 pm by which time I was starving. Started some weaving yesterday and am pleased with the way it is going.

Going to do a bit of laundry today and not much else.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 15âc (59âf). No clouds but the sky is hazy up high. No rain forecast until later next week.
I came home last night to mown lawn. DD managed to get one of the mowers working and mowed the lawn. Yay.
I ripped out most of the brioche that Iâve been working on. The LYS store owner released something different so I have to match. I did send her an outline of what I want to do so she doesnât change anything else.

I attached what I sent to her. I hope it makes sense.

(Why does my iPad have problems with apostrophes?)


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a was sunny now cloudy Norfolk. All ready for my visitor but don't know what time she is leaving so just have to wait and see. Eventually got the vertical blind up yesterday once I'd taken over. If you want a job doing..........etc. Have a good day, I'm sure you'll have a better one than me. xx


Just think of the very large TM you are going to have tonight. By the way it is lovely on salted caramel ice cream.xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Lovely fish and chips yesterday, didn't get them until 3.30 pm by which time I was starving. Started some weaving yesterday and am pleased with the way it is going.
> 
> Going to do a bit of laundry today and not much else.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I had Granny's beef and noodles. (Ground/mince beef boiled with onions and spring noodles). We used to always ask for it when we went to visit. Hers always tasted better though. Must have been the water.
Sorry you got to eat so late, but then your fish and chips became an early supper?
Happy Thursday. Knit Night for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just brought Bella in from the back patio. The mosquitos are horrendous out there. I'm covered in bites. She's fine. Her flea treatment also keeps the mosquitos away.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just think of the very large TM you are going to have tonight. By the way it is lovely on salted caramel ice cream.xx


That sounds yummy.
DD and I went to pick up ice cream from McDonalds because they were advertising that they had ice cream cones on sale because of the hot weather for $1. The cones are kiddie cones. I could put the whole thing in my mouth at once. So we went to Arbys and had their creamsicle milk shake. It's the only place in town that has a different flavour than vanilla, strawberry and chocolate. I'd like salted caramel.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a was sunny now cloudy Norfolk. All ready for my visitor but don't know what time she is leaving so just have to wait and see. Eventually got the vertical blind up yesterday once I'd taken over. If you want a job doing..........etc. Have a good day, I'm sure you'll have a better one than me. xx


You are doing better than I have. I haven't even measured for a replacement track for the vertical blinds.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think you we on the right track. The students might appreciate working a simple shape, while learning a new stitch, then once the stitch is mastered, then the pattern could be started! xoxoxo


Thanks. I'm just hoping I'm not making it too simple and boring. I do have 2 hours to fill.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just think of the very large TM you are going to have tonight. By the way it is lovely on salted caramel ice cream.xx


Have to think about that one, could be a waste of TM. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jinx, and Lisa, I am back in charge again, and getting a bit more sleep, which was very helpful. It is amazing, just how much a good sleep can help one get on a level keel again! xoxoxo


I remember doing some overnight work near the year 2000 after doing a full day's work, and working the next day. I'm surprised that equipment actually worked.
I definitely had more stamina than I have now. Today, I'd fall asleep after 9:30. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have two sided tape on the 4 corners of my scatter rug. My huge cat (Harold) could not pass a scatter run without tipping up a corner. The tape easily solved the problem. One side of the tape sticks to the floor and the other side sticks to the rug.


Bella-kitty likes attacking the throw rug in the downstairs bathroom. She balls it up enough that I can't open the door more than a foot. Tape doesn't help. She pulls on the tape first. She pulls the rug up and kicks it with her back feet while biting it. She looks quite ferocious. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Judge Judy said the other day on to that after 3 days fish and visitors smell. Well I know my visitors don't smell and I'm not that much of a lover of fish, unless it's a bit of Whitby cod. ????????


I like Whitby cod too, but my Whitby cod isn't as good as yours. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We have to pay for plastic bags over here too. We can buy a bag for life!,,, for 10p and if it tears or wears out we can have another one in its place....mines getting a bit worse for wear now. I just don't like being told by the government that I have to buy plastic bags weather I want to or not....so I always take mine back when they have a hole in it. I ask for a new one of which I'm entitled, and I know what the cashier is thinking. She thinks I'm a cheapskate for 10p...well...its principles .


I like that policy.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at. Stephens, it's early evening and the sun has now come out. I've been looking up the weather forecast for next week, when my first visitor comes, and we are forecast thunder and lightening all week. Today I went shopping for my ready meals and flowers for Albert and sue and myself had iced coffee.
> 
> Lynn rang me today to say that we can't go for our lunch on Friday, because Roy, her husband, is getting his pre med for a pacemaker fitted! She says they didn't even know he was getting one....it makes you wonder doesn't it? If they can't get the simple tasks done in hospital. Anyway I'm getting my hair done on Friday morning. I don't know weather to have it cut or leave it with a bit of length on, but get my fringe cut back in. I'll see how I feel on Friday.
> 
> I've been saying hello to crazy daisy, who is a different hamster since she's been on antibiotics. She is so well again. I've got them to move the smelly gerbals, I dislike them so much, don't know really why, but I don't take to them at all. They make me sniffle too. I remember when I had a dog, everyone said she gave sue and Matthew hayfever. She certainly didn't smell like these things.
> 
> We've had a nice spaghetti bolognais made by Matthew for tea, and finished op with ice cream with raspberry and white chocolate in it. I'm so lucky to have here to come to.
> 
> That's enough for today, I'm going to catch up now. Love yawl..


My brother used to have gerbils. I know what you mean about smell. And they are active at night.
He never had a hamster but he did have guinea pigs.
Ice cream with raspberry and white chocolate! That sounds yummy too. The ice cream parlour isn't open this time in the morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm telling myself things get bad they get better. I've had to put things on hold and now I'm ok with that. Came on here, went to meetings, read some spiritual pieces, phoned friends and chatting with you sure help.


I'm glad that you are feeling better Polly.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 15âc (59âf). No clouds but the sky is hazy up high. No rain forecast until later next week.
> I came home last night to mown lawn. DD managed to get one of the mowers working and mowed the lawn. Yay.
> I ripped out most of the brioche that Iâve been working on. The LYS store owner released something different so I have to match. I did send her an outline of what I want to do so she doesnât change anything else.
> 
> I attached what I sent to her. I hope it makes sense.
> 
> (Why does my iPad have problems with apostrophes?)


I like what you have planned so far... nice and clear


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We parked nose to the curb. The bunks on the ship were very short. People must have been smaller then. I think it was made to scale I liked the people dressed in costume talking like real people of that time.


I was told that people used to sleep sitting up. And quite often the whole family would sleep in one bed. All sitting up or almost sitting up. I've heard that they thought that laying horizontal was associated with death, or it helped with breathing. The hammocks for the sailors looked full size.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> So cute! I dvr Colbert and Suzi will stand on my lap looking at me til I realize she wants me to play the show. Mooch doesn't like the but runs and slides on the throw rug by the back door. Leaves it rather gathered. I'm tired of flattening it again. Do you break up canned food. My friend doesn't because he says cats bite the chunk.


I break up a little cat food and leave a chunk for the chunk nibblers.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I think we all have a yarn adiction. Onlg thing is I've progressed to fleece and Mr P reckons it won't be long before I start collecting sheep. X


I think it might be a craft addiction?
I also have PABLE. I can't pass up a pattern that is "free for a limited time". I probably will never make it, but I got it for free. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

I;m going to go now. This is the Thursday before a long weekend, so the highway will be nuts. I don't think anyone works in Toronto on Fridays.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I;m going to go now. This is the Thursday before a long weekend, so the highway will be nuts. I don't think anyone works in Toronto on Fridays.
> Everyone have a great day.


Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 15âc (59âf). No clouds but the sky is hazy up high. No rain forecast until later next week.
> I came home last night to mown lawn. DD managed to get one of the mowers working and mowed the lawn. Yay.
> I ripped out most of the brioche that Iâve been working on. The LYS store owner released something different so I have to match. I did send her an outline of what I want to do so she doesnât change anything else.
> 
> I attached what I sent to her. I hope it makes sense.
> 
> (Why does my iPad have problems with apostrophes?)


That looks great, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have to think about that one, could be a waste of TM. xx :sm23:


Give it a try you might like it x


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I collected Beanie babies, little stuffed toys from TY.
> http://www.ty.com
> Sadly, a lot of them were stored in the back shed while we renovated, and mice got them.


DD4 collected something simular to them, I think hers are Beanie Bears, for a while, and she has quite a few of them!???????? she tried to sell them, a while ago, but I think all the people who collected them, had all the Bears that they wanted, so she has allowed her girls to pick out one each, that they can have now; then every now and then, the girls will be allowed to pick another one, until the entire collection is divided equally between them.
This site shows some of the Beale Bears: -

http://www.teddys.com.au/products.php?catid=64
I hope it works! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That is a useful height. And young ones don't tire as easily, so they can get the job finished.


My DGD's are growing well, The eldest will be 18 in October, and the younger of the two 10 yo's has just hit puberty ????????; that is far too early, as far as I am concerned, but her mother has it all well managed! DD4 began teaching the girls about different things, quite early; but still at the appropriate time for each child. She seems to be much better at that part of their development, than I ever was (but I still got my girls safely throughthat time of their lives! :sm23: :sm16: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Grandma Susan thank you for the card I would love a picnic with all my sisters!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> So how does the coconut oil make them banana chips, if there was no banana in them? ????????


They were dried bananas I guess they brushed them with it before drying them out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Visitor been and gone and I survived, mind you she was only here 4 hours, hardly worth coming but at least she will be happy now for a while. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 15âc (59âf). No clouds but the sky is hazy up high. No rain forecast until later next week.
> I came home last night to mown lawn. DD managed to get one of the mowers working and mowed the lawn. Yay.
> I ripped out most of the brioche that Iâve been working on. The LYS store owner released something different so I have to match. I did send her an outline of what I want to do so she doesnât change anything else.
> 
> I attached what I sent to her. I hope it makes sense.
> 
> (Why does my iPad have problems with apostrophes?)


That all looks good to me, you should post it all on here and we can do another KAL!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just brought Bella in from the back patio. The mosquitos are horrendous out there. I'm covered in bites. She's fine. Her flea treatment also keeps the mosquitos away.


Have you thought of using the treatment on yourself?!!! :sm23: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Enjoy the long weekend.


....and from me Nitz!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at. Stephens, it's early evening and the sun has now come out. I've been looking up the weather forecast for next week, when my first visitor comes, and we are forecast thunder and lightening all week. Today I went shopping for my ready meals and flowers for Albert and sue and myself had iced coffee.
> 
> Lynn rang me today to say that we can't go for our lunch on Friday, because Roy, her husband, is getting his pre med for a pacemaker fitted! She says they didn't even know he was getting one....it makes you wonder doesn't it? If they can't get the simple tasks done in hospital. Anyway I'm getting my hair done on Friday morning. I don't know weather to have it cut or leave it with a bit of length on, but get my fringe cut back in. I'll see how I feel on Friday.
> 
> I've been saying hello to crazy daisy, who is a different hamster since she's been on antibiotics. She is so well again. I've got them to move the smelly gerbals, I dislike them so much, don't know really why, but I don't take to them at all. They make me sniffle too. I remember when I had a dog, everyone said she gave sue and Matthew hayfever. She certainly didn't smell like these things.
> 
> We've had a nice spaghetti bolognais made by Matthew for tea, and finished op with ice cream with raspberry and white chocolate in it. I'm so lucky to have here to come to.
> 
> That's enough for today, I'm going to catch up now. Love yawl..


I feel that when I have had the twins on a Thursday and DIL feeds me. She always goes overboard.


----------



## London Girl

Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only £4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I have to start paying attention to packaging because I bought some banana chips and I was eating them and it dawned on me to check and sure enough they were made with coconut oil!


I always check for that! I am convinced that some coconut manages to get into my system, as not everyone thinks to mention it. Maybe it'll build up an immunity before it kills me!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only £4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


What a lovely day out


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> I always check for that! I am convinced that some coconut manages to get into my system, as not everyone thinks to mention it. Maybe it'll build up an immunity before it kills me!


It would be good if you do build up an immunity


----------



## grandma susan

I'm not lying on top of my bed tonight, I'm snuggled in it. We are back to temperatures of 16C and thick mist and drizzle. Anyway, hello girls, I'm later today because my battery had run out again. I left Stephens today and went to take Albert some roses, then I put petrol in my car, so as I'd have some in to pick up my friend at the train station. Then I did some grocery shopping, not a lot, I don't know what to get in for our purple, hoping she'll come with me. Then I came home, put the groceries away, then had lunch, minced lamb hotpot, and it was gorgeous. 

Stephen slept in for work this morning. So it was one mad house at 7am. I think I'm going up at the weekend to see them. I'm getting my hair done in the morning, but I'm not sure what I want. I'm best waiting until tomorrow. 

I've no more news tonight so I'll catch you all up. Love yawl. X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only £4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


Sounds like a great day and wonderful photos. xx


----------



## LondonChris

That all looks lovely. Not been up that way for years, London is great isn't it? Couldn't believe how tall your GS is.


London Girl said:


> Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only £4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


----------



## grandma susan

I've had an email from jean, kennys sister, purleys sil. She's away until October, she says kenny is having some health problems and miss daisy (doggy) isn't doing well at all. He's afraid he might have to put her to sleep. Sorry about this news, but there wasn't any good news to share.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I've had an email from jean, kennys sister, purleys sil. She's away until October, she says kenny is having some health problems and miss daisy (doggy) isn't doing well at all. He's afraid he might have to put her to sleep. Sorry about this news, but there wasn't any good news to share.


Sorry to hear that. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only £4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


Sounds like a lovely day out. The second photo looks as though it's a sort of Japanese Tea House. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> That all looks lovely. Not been up that way for years, London is great isn't it? Couldn't believe how tall your GS is.


Hi Chris, see you've managed to join us again, how's things? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Visitor been and gone and I survived, mind you she was only here 4 hours, hardly worth coming but at least she will be happy now for a while. xx


Great! Happy for you it was a fairly short and uneventful visit. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ....and from me Nitz!! xxx


And me, too, Mav. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only £4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


Sounds like a wonderful day! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I've had an email from jean, kennys sister, purleys sil. She's away until October, she says kenny is having some health problems and miss daisy (doggy) isn't doing well at all. He's afraid he might have to put her to sleep. Sorry about this news, but there wasn't any good news to share.


Thanks for sharing anyway


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Thanks for sharing anyway


Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm of with the WI on an outing to one of the universities near here. It's built to look like a French chateau and I believe they have a great collection of art. We are also having lunch there.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm of with the WI on an outing to one of the universities near here. It's built to look like a French chateau and I believe they have a great collection of art. We are also having lunch there.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Impressive, enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, it hasn't made up its mind yet. Shopping this morning and calling in to see if there's any movement on our kitchen. Might have an afternoon in the garden if the weather is good, will make a change from searching boxes. Have a good day the weekend is almost here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). Clear and a bit humid again today.
Mum came back from her sister's house. The doctor is quite pleased with her healing and is now telling her to move around. Which my aunt is quite happy to hear. She always was an active person.
The highway was nuts last night as I expected. I got off early and took a lesser road and arrived only 1/2 hour later, even with stoplights and slowing through villages.
The owner of the LYS says I'm giving the students too many options. Until I showed her the ladders from the small tube (coffee cozy) and no ladders when doing a cowl. She said "Oh".
I don't care which yarn they use. They're not going to use more than 100 yards. And this is practise. I don't expect any of them to make something that they are going to keep. I may be wrong in that thinking.
Two people who used to regularly come to Knit Night showed up. They now live on the other side of Toronto, so this was a special visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, it hasn't made up its mind yet. Shopping this morning and calling in to see if there's any movement on our kitchen. Might have an afternoon in the garden if the weather is good, will make a change from searching boxes. Have a good day the weekend is almost here. xx


Happy Friday.
What's the hold up with the kitchen? Are they waiting for cabinets to arrive? Or the countertop/worktop to be cut?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm of with the WI on an outing to one of the universities near here. It's built to look like a French chateau and I believe they have a great collection of art. We are also having lunch there.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
What a beautiful building. It's great that it is being used as a university.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've had an email from jean, kennys sister, purleys sil. She's away until October, she says kenny is having some health problems and miss daisy (doggy) isn't doing well at all. He's afraid he might have to put her to sleep. Sorry about this news, but there wasn't any good news to share.


I'm glad that Jean keeps in touch with you. Even if the news isn't always the best news.
Thanks for passing this on.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm not lying on top of my bed tonight, I'm snuggled in it. We are back to temperatures of 16C and thick mist and drizzle. Anyway, hello girls, I'm later today because my battery had run out again. I left Stephens today and went to take Albert some roses, then I put petrol in my car, so as I'd have some in to pick up my friend at the train station. Then I did some grocery shopping, not a lot, I don't know what to get in for our purple, hoping she'll come with me. Then I came home, put the groceries away, then had lunch, minced lamb hotpot, and it was gorgeous.
> 
> Stephen slept in for work this morning. So it was one mad house at 7am. I think I'm going up at the weekend to see them. I'm getting my hair done in the morning, but I'm not sure what I want. I'm best waiting until tomorrow.
> 
> I've no more news tonight so I'll catch you all up. Love yawl. X


I like when the nights are cooler. I can leave the windows open while I sleep.
Minced lamb hotpot sounds good to me. 
Please try to post a picture of your haircut if you do something different.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I always check for that! I am convinced that some coconut manages to get into my system, as not everyone thinks to mention it. Maybe it'll build up an immunity before it kills me!


The ingredient lists over here have "May contain" lists that are almost as long as the actual ingredient list.
It doesn't help.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only Â£4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


That looks like a great place to take a walk.
A picnic boat sounds like a good way to enjoy an afternoon on the canal. I did enjoy the box lunch we had on the boat to Windsor.
I've got one of those owl watches too, but mine needs a new battery. It cost more than Â£4 here.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Enjoy the long weekend.





London Girl said:


> ....and from me Nitz!! xxx


Thanks. There's a sidewalk sale in Cobourg this weekend. And I'm hoping to sit beside a lake and enjoy the lake breezes as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I just brought Bella in from the back patio. The mosquitos are horrendous out there. I'm covered in bites. She's fine. Her flea treatment also keeps the mosquitos away.





London Girl said:


> Have you thought of using the treatment on yourself?!!! :sm23: :sm15: xxxx


I have a bottle of bug spray beside the back door and spray myself with it before I go out. But the bottle has run out.
I'm lucky this morning. She is still up in bed with mum and I don't have to go into the back yard.

edit: I spoke too soon. She is now sitting at the back door, looking longingly out the glass.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to run to work. (Maybe I'll drive :sm01
Everyone have a great day and weekend.
Happy Friday.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It would be good if you do build up an immunity


A bit late in life, but it would.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm of with the WI on an outing to one of the universities near here. It's built to look like a French chateau and I believe they have a great collection of art. We are also having lunch there.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


I hope the lunch is as good as the architecture. Looks like the weather is good for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, it hasn't made up its mind yet. Shopping this morning and calling in to see if there's any movement on our kitchen. Might have an afternoon in the garden if the weather is good, will make a change from searching boxes. Have a good day the weekend is almost here. xx


It is now dead on noon, and the weather is perfect here. I hope it is with you as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The ingredient lists over here have "May contain" lists that are almost as long as the actual ingredient list.
> It doesn't help.


At least it makes you careful, and if your allergy is dangerous you can avoid the item.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. There's a sidewalk sale in Cobourg this weekend. And I'm hoping to sit beside a lake and enjoy the lake breezes as well.


How I wish I was with you. Though you'd have to tell me to shut up!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> That all looks lovely. Not been up that way for years, London is great isn't it? Couldn't believe how tall your GS is.


I know!! I measured him on Sunday, 5' 8"!! He can pat granddad on the head now but not quite as tall as his dad yet! GD is the same height as me now!! :sm16: :sm17: xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've had an email from jean, kennys sister, purleys sil. She's away until October, she says kenny is having some health problems and miss daisy (doggy) isn't doing well at all. He's afraid he might have to put her to sleep. Sorry about this news, but there wasn't any good news to share.


Thanks Susan, we like to hear it, good or bad. If you reply - and I'm sure you will, please send our love to Kenny and Miss Daisy and our thanks and best wishes to Jean xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a lovely day out. The second photo looks as though it's a sort of Japanese Tea House. xxxx


It's a Chinese restaurant on a barge! Definitely going to try it one day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm of with the WI on an outing to one of the universities near here. It's built to look like a French chateau and I believe they have a great collection of art. We are also having lunch there.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Wow, what a stunning building, have a lovely day!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That looks like a great place to take a walk.
> A picnic boat sounds like a good way to enjoy an afternoon on the canal. I did enjoy the box lunch we had on the boat to Windsor.
> I've got one of those owl watches too, but mine needs a new battery. It cost more than Â£4 here.


Yes, that's it!! I expect they all come from China or somewhere in Asia!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. There's a sidewalk sale in Cobourg this weekend. And I'm hoping to sit beside a lake and enjoy the lake breezes as well.


Really hope that works out for you!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a warm and sunny London. Not doing too much today, although I have cleaned the downstairs windows and washed the net curtains! I haven't ironed them because I think that makes them go grey so I hung them wet and gave them a tug along the bottom, hope I get away with that, it's to hot to iron anyway!!

I am going up to the shops in a few minutes, just  to get a few bits and stretch my legs!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> What's the hold up with the kitchen? Are they waiting for cabinets to arrive? Or the countertop/worktop to be cut?


No it's just waiting for the fitters to find a slot to do it. The boss fitter is coming on Monday evening to have a look at what he has to do and hopefully we will get a date then. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It is now dead on noon, and the weather is perfect here. I hope it is with you as well.


Yes it's brightened up a lot, still some clouds around but very warm. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's a Chinese restaurant on a barge! Definitely going to try it one day!! xxxx


I'm up for it if I could get there. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm up for it if I could get there. xxxx


One day love!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my lovely little corner of the world. We had a perfect day yesterday. Sat out on the deck knitting and watching Mr. Wonderful ride around on the tractor mowing the grass.
I have been up all night. Left a message at doctors office at 3 a.m. They called back at 7:30 and I have an appointment at 9:45. I hope it is just a UTI. The other possibilities are scary. We will see. I have just enough time to cast on for a beanie to take with me to knit in case I have to wait a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm of with the WI on an outing to one of the universities near here. It's built to look like a French chateau and I believe they have a great collection of art. We are also having lunch there.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Sounds like a fun and interesting outing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan, we like to hear it, good or bad. If you reply - and I'm sure you will, please send our love to Kenny and Miss Daisy and our thanks and best wishes to Jean xxxx


Ditto from me, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> What a beautiful building. It's great that it is being used as a university.


It was purpose built as a university. Xx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my lovely little corner of the world. We had a perfect day yesterday. Sat out on the deck knitting and watching Mr. Wonderful ride around on the tractor mowing the grass.
> I have been up all night. Left a message at doctors office at 3 a.m. They called back at 7:30 and I have an appointment at 9:45. I hope it is just a UTI. The other possibilities are scary. We will see. I have just enough time to cast on for a beanie to take with me to knit in case I have to wait a bit.


Hope you have it sorted by now


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my lovely little corner of the world. We had a perfect day yesterday. Sat out on the deck knitting and watching Mr. Wonderful ride around on the tractor mowing the grass.
> I have been up all night. Left a message at doctors office at 3 a.m. They called back at 7:30 and I have an appointment at 9:45. I hope it is just a UTI. The other possibilities are scary. We will see. I have just enough time to cast on for a beanie to take with me to knit in case I have to wait a bit.


Thinking of you dear and holding your hand, hope all is well xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks June. Glad to have you for backup even if I had no time to visit with you. Gosh the new clinic is so efficient! The receptionist had a list of the tests and x-rays I needed. I did that and the doctor was waiting to see me with the results of the test on his computer. Results could have been better, but they were not nearly as bad as I imagined. You know sometimes I google too much.
quote=London Girl]Thinking of you dear and holding your hand, hope all is well xxxx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

All sorted and dusted as you would say. This getting old is not for sissies. 


lifeline said:


> Hope you have it sorted by now


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's only me...I've got some news to tell you. Marg came up this morning and she couldn't contain herself. She is going to be a grandma..she is so happy, baby due in January. Her son has been married 9 yrs. they are all very pleased about it. I am too. Might have to get those needles out.

I'm going to speak about something very personal here. I bought some toilet wipes and went to use them today, until I realised they were to clean the toilet with and not my butt....got bleach in. I've been a lucky bunny, am I going senile?. I'm so pleased I've read them before I used them. Please be very careful, it was so easy to do it. Personal bit over now.

I've booked a meal today for Josephine and me, on Tuesday, and a meal for Rebecca and me the following Monday. I'm enjoying this going out business. It's such a change for me. I've been needing change, I know I felt a lot better when I'd been to Josephine's as it picked me up. 

Well that's about it girls, you know I love yawl loads don't you. Well I do. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks June. Glad to have you for backup even if I had no time to visit with you. Gosh the new clinic is so efficient! The receptionist had a list of the tests and x-rays I needed. I did that and the doctor was waiting to see me with the results of the test on his computer. Results could have been better, but they were not nearly as bad as I imagined. You know sometimes I google too much.
> quote=London Girl]Thinking of you dear and holding your hand, hope all is well xxxx


[/quote]

At least you know now and that all does sound very efficient!! Hope they can get you back to your healthy self very soon!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's only me...I've got some news to tell you. Marg came up this morning and she couldn't contain herself. She is going to be a grandma..she is so happy, baby due in January. Her son has been married 9 yrs. they are all very pleased about it. I am too. Might have to get those needles out.
> 
> I'm going to speak about something very personal here. I bought some toilet wipes and went to use them today, until I realised they were to clean the toilet with and not my butt....got bleach in. I've been a lucky bunny, am I going senile?. I'm so pleased I've read them before I used them. Please be very careful, it was so easy to do it. Personal bit over now.
> 
> I've booked a meal today for Josephine and me, on Tuesday, and a meal for Rebecca and me the following Monday. I'm enjoying this going out business. It's such a change for me. I've been needing change, I know I felt a lot better when I'd been to Josephine's as it picked me up.
> 
> Well that's about it girls, you know I love yawl loads don't you. Well I do. Xxx


I empathise about the wipes, I keep both kinds in the same cupboard and several times I've gone to pick up the wrong one, you had a lucky escape there but at least you'd have had the cleanest butt in the North East!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my lovely little corner of the world. We had a perfect day yesterday. Sat out on the deck knitting and watching Mr. Wonderful ride around on the tractor mowing the grass.
> I have been up all night. Left a message at doctors office at 3 a.m. They called back at 7:30 and I have an appointment at 9:45. I hope it is just a UTI. The other possibilities are scary. We will see. I have just enough time to cast on for a beanie to take with me to knit in case I have to wait a bit.


Good luck at the docs, hope it's the outcome you want, let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thanks June. Glad to have you for backup even if I had no time to visit with you. Gosh the new clinic is so efficient! The receptionist had a list of the tests and x-rays I needed. I did that and the doctor was waiting to see me with the results of the test on his computer. Results could have been better, but they were not nearly as bad as I imagined. You know sometimes I google too much.
> quote=London Girl]Thinking of you dear and holding your hand, hope all is well xxxx


[/quote]

Hope it's easy to sort out, that certainly sound an efficient clinic. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hair


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> All sorted and dusted as you would say. This getting old is not for sissies.


Feel better soon


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's only me...I've got some news to tell you. Marg came up this morning and she couldn't contain herself. She is going to be a grandma..she is so happy, baby due in January. Her son has been married 9 yrs. they are all very pleased about it. I am too. Might have to get those needles out.
> 
> I'm going to speak about something very personal here. I bought some toilet wipes and went to use them today, until I realised they were to clean the toilet with and not my butt....got bleach in. I've been a lucky bunny, am I going senile?. I'm so pleased I've read them before I used them. Please be very careful, it was so easy to do it. Personal bit over now.
> 
> I've booked a meal today for Josephine and me, on Tuesday, and a meal for Rebecca and me the following Monday. I'm enjoying this going out business. It's such a change for me. I've been needing change, I know I felt a lot better when I'd been to Josephine's as it picked me up.
> 
> Well that's about it girls, you know I love yawl loads don't you. Well I do. Xxx


That was a close call :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Again


It's pretty


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Again


That looks lovely, a really soft frame for your face, do you like it? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's only me...I've got some news to tell you. Marg came up this morning and she couldn't contain herself. She is going to be a grandma..she is so happy, baby due in January. Her son has been married 9 yrs. they are all very pleased about it. I am too. Might have to get those needles out.
> 
> I'm going to speak about something very personal here. I bought some toilet wipes and went to use them today, until I realised they were to clean the toilet with and not my butt....got bleach in. I've been a lucky bunny, am I going senile?. I'm so pleased I've read them before I used them. Please be very careful, it was so easy to do it. Personal bit over now.
> 
> I've booked a meal today for Josephine and me, on Tuesday, and a meal for Rebecca and me the following Monday. I'm enjoying this going out business. It's such a change for me. I've been needing change, I know I felt a lot better when I'd been to Josephine's as it picked me up.
> 
> Well that's about it girls, you know I love yawl loads don't you. Well I do. Xxx


Keep up the good pick-me-up work. That's what friends are for. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Again


You look absolutely stunning. That hairstyle really suits you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Robert came round today for some granny love. I initiated him into the 'honeydo' list. He took the filter out of my washing machine, or rather smashed it out as it was so stiff and clogged. I have now ordered a new one and he will fit it when it gets here. He likes the idea of a honeydo list.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> All sorted and dusted as you would say. This getting old is not for sissies.


Send you lots of love and healkng hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Again


That is so pretty xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's only me...I've got some news to tell you. Marg came up this morning and she couldn't contain herself. She is going to be a grandma..she is so happy, baby due in January. Her son has been married 9 yrs. they are all very pleased about it. I am too. Might have to get those needles out.
> 
> I'm going to speak about something very personal here. I bought some toilet wipes and went to use them today, until I realised they were to clean the toilet with and not my butt....got bleach in. I've been a lucky bunny, am I going senile?. I'm so pleased I've read them before I used them. Please be very careful, it was so easy to do it. Personal bit over now.
> 
> I've booked a meal today for Josephine and me, on Tuesday, and a meal for Rebecca and me the following Monday. I'm enjoying this going out business. It's such a change for me. I've been needing change, I know I felt a lot better when I'd been to Josephine's as it picked me up.
> 
> Well that's about it girls, you know I love yawl loads don't you. Well I do. Xxx


Thanks for booking the meal. Sooooo looking forward to my visit. Xxxxzz


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks June. Glad to have you for backup even if I had no time to visit with you. Gosh the new clinic is so efficient! The receptionist had a list of the tests and x-rays I needed. I did that and the doctor was waiting to see me with the results of the test on his computer. Results could have been better, but they were not nearly as bad as I imagined. You know sometimes I google too much.
> quote=London Girl]Thinking of you dear and holding your hand, hope all is well xxxx


[/quote]

Great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Again


It looks lovely, Susan, as do you! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Susan, love your hair. You look absolutely stunning ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a misty Norfolk but think it is going to be a hot one today. Absolutely no posts overnight, hope everyone is still here. Not a lot planned for today so might try and get out in the garden again although body is protesting about what I did out there yesterday. Will be back later to see if there is life on here, have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes that's right, the good old sedum will fill that nicely once he's finished the edge. He said he would come back and do it today but no sign of him yet! There is also a huge bag of rubbish and the shrubs he extracted outside my back gate, which he says he has arranged for someone to pick up tomorrow. We shall see but there will be fireworks if this job isn't finished properly. Shouldn't have paid him, should I? ! :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


You have definitely got that right. We don't pay anyone, until we get their account. There are many unscrupulous people who will not return, if the full amount has been paid; but you probably already know that!????????❣


----------



## jinx

Morning. I thought the same thing. Where is everybody's posts? I hope you do not over do it out in the garden so your body quits protesting. Hope you have a fantastic day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Norfolk but think it is going to be a hot one today. Absolutely no posts overnight, hope everyone is still here. Not a lot planned for today so might try and get out in the garden again although body is protesting about what I did out there yesterday. Will be back later to see if there is life on here, have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Those honey do lists are marvelous. Last month 8 year old greatgranddaughter wanted a list while her dad was here doing his list. This week the 4 year old greatgrandson ask where his list was. Apparently picking up each and every toy is not to be posted on a honey do list.



SaxonLady said:


> Robert came round today for some granny love. I initiated him into the 'honeydo' list. He took the filter out of my washing machine, or rather smashed it out as it was so stiff and clogged. I have now ordered a new one and he will fit it when it gets here. He likes the idea of a honeydo list.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the heads up. I have not seen wipes to clean the toilet. I remember the time my sister bought a box of snacks because she liked the picture on the box. After tasting it and spitting it out, she realized there was a cute cat picture on the box because it was cat food. 


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's only me...I've got some news to tell you. Marg came up this morning and she couldn't contain herself. She is going to be a grandma..she is so happy, baby due in January. Her son has been married 9 yrs. they are all very pleased about it. I am too. Might have to get those needles out.
> 
> I'm going to speak about something very personal here. I bought some toilet wipes and went to use them today, until I realised they were to clean the toilet with and not my butt....got bleach in. I've been a lucky bunny, am I going senile?. I'm so pleased I've read them before I used them. Please be very careful, it was so easy to do it. Personal bit over now.
> 
> I've booked a meal today for Josephine and me, on Tuesday, and a meal for Rebecca and me the following Monday. I'm enjoying this going out business. It's such a change for me. I've been needing change, I know I felt a lot better when I'd been to Josephine's as it picked me up.
> 
> Well that's about it girls, you know I love yawl loads don't you. Well I do. Xxx


----------



## jinx

I changed doctors about a year ago. They finally opened their new built clinic July 1. They have some great new ideas. I hope they keep up with all the new ideas. Only draw back is the $10.00 payment. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Hope it's easy to sort out, that certainly sound an efficient clinic. xx


----------



## jinx

You have a skilled beautician. That is the perfect cut for you. Love to see your beautiful smiling face.



grandma susan said:


> Again


----------



## jinx

Not noticeable feeling better this a.m. However, I know I will feel better in a day or two or three. Thanks for the good wishes.



lifeline said:


> Feel better soon


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I thought the same thing. Where is everybody's posts? I hope you do not over do it out in the garden so your body quits protesting. Hope you have a fantastic day.


Morning. Think my body quit last night, it's a good job we haven't got stairs anymore I don't think I would have made it up them to go to bed. I'm determined to try a get the garden looking half decent before Winter. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I changed doctors about a year ago. They finally opened their new built clinic July 1. They have some great new ideas. I hope they keep up with all the new ideas. Only draw back is the $10.00 payment.


What's the $10 for? Just an appointment? xx


----------



## jinx

Wait, they are not done growing yet. Grandsons are 6 foot 5 inches and 6 foot 6 inches. Mr. Wonderful comes up to their armpits. Youngest one had to have surgery and be in a wheelchair for 6 months because he grew so fast. It was amazing when he was finally able to stand and walk as he had grown a few inches in those months.



London Girl said:


> I know!! I measured him on Sunday, 5' 8"!! He can pat granddad on the head now but not quite as tall as his dad yet! GD is the same height as me now!! :sm16: :sm17: xxx


----------



## jinx

We have a copay of $10.00 for every doctor visit. Covered everything done at the clinic that visit. 


Barn-dweller said:


> What's the $10 for? Just an appointment? xx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Robert came round today for some granny love. I initiated him into the 'honeydo' list. He took the filter out of my washing machine, or rather smashed it out as it was so stiff and clogged. I have now ordered a new one and he will fit it when it gets here. He likes the idea of a honeydo list.


Good news, well done Robert


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Those honey do lists are marvelous. Last month 8 year old greatgranddaughter wanted a list while her dad was here doing his list. This week the 4 year old greatgrandson ask where his list was. Apparently picking up each and every toy is not to be posted on a honey do list.


Love it :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

A question for you horticulturists out there. Does anyone know what this plant is, we seem to have lots of them in the garden? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morniNg from a warm and cloudy Surrey. Had a great time visiting Holloway College yesterday. Lovely building both inside and out, a lovely lunch in the art gallery surrounded by very expensive old masters.

Off to the shops this morning and then not sure what I am going to do. 

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You have definitely got that right. We don't pay anyone, until we get their account. There are many unscrupulous people who will not return, if the full amount has been paid; but you probably already know that!????????❣


Happy to say that the grass guy phoned yesterday and said he wasn't very happy about the way that the lawn was finished either so he will be back to do it properly this week! We have one of his advertising signs out there and at least he has saved me the bother of writing insults all over it with a felt tip marker!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Those honey do lists are marvelous. Last month 8 year old greatgranddaughter wanted a list while her dad was here doing his list. This week the 4 year old greatgrandson ask where his list was. Apparently picking up each and every toy is not to be posted on a honey do list.


Oh please send one of them over to me, I really need a honey-doer!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have not seen wipes to clean the toilet. I remember the time my sister bought a box of snacks because she liked the picture on the box. After tasting it and spitting it out, she realized there was a cute cat picture on the box because it was cat food.


 :sm23: :sm13: :sm14: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wait, they are not done growing yet. Grandsons are 6 foot 5 inches and 6 foot 6 inches. Mr. Wonderful comes up to their armpits. Youngest one had to have surgery and be in a wheelchair for 6 months because he grew so fast. It was amazing when he was finally able to stand and walk as he had grown a few inches in those months.


Wow! Lovely to have guys to look up to, hope they never look down on you!! x


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Haven't done much yet this morning but I am about to take down and wash the rest of my net curtains, not my favourite job but needs doing! This afternoon, I may wander up to the shop as they are desperately short staffed today, this afternoon there is only one man who only does the till and a lady who have been loaned from another store. 

Have a good weekend everyone and take care of yourselves!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh please send one of them over to me, I really need a honey-doer!! xxxx


Would you send him up here when you've finished with him I sure do need one? xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You are correct you need a honeydoer. In July Flo took down my drapes cleaned the windows and rehung the drapes. I know I am fortunate to have a few honeydoers. Mr. Wonderful makes full use of our son and his son. Hopefully the other grandson will be back in this country soon to help Gpa maintain the garage and vehicles.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Haven't done much yet this morning but I am about to take down and wash the rest of my net curtains, not my favourite job but needs doing! This afternoon, I may wander up to the shop as they are desperately short staffed today, this afternoon there is only one man who only does the till and a lady who have been loaned fm another store.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone and take care of yourselves!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You are correct you need a honeydoer. In July Flo took down my drapes cleaned the windows and rehung the drapes. I know I am fortunate to have a few honeydoers. Mr. Wonderful makes full use of our son and his son. Hopefully the other grandson will be back in this country soon to help Gpa maintain the garage and vehicles.


As us Londoners might say, you've got it well sussed!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Those honey do lists are marvelous. Last month 8 year old greatgranddaughter wanted a list while her dad was here doing his list. This week the 4 year old greatgrandson ask where his list was. Apparently picking up each and every toy is not to be posted on a honey do list.


Now that is not fair, unless he is one of those children who put their toys away, once they have finished playing with them! :sm06: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have not seen wipes to clean the toilet. I remember the time my sister bought a box of snacks because she liked the picture on the box. After tasting it and spitting it out, she realized there was a cute cat picture on the box because it was cat food.


Oh dear, she will never mistake that brand of Cat food, for human food, unless she has memory issues! :sm23: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Think my body quit last night, it's a good job we haven't got stairs anymore I don't think I would have made it up them to go to bed. I'm determined to try a get the garden looking half decent before Winter. xx


I hope there won't be a lot of hard work involved! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Wait, they are not done growing yet. Grandsons are 6 foot 5 inches and 6 foot 6 inches. Mr. Wonderful comes up to their armpits. Youngest one had to have surgery and be in a wheelchair for 6 months because he grew so fast. It was amazing when he was finally able to stand and walk as he had grown a few inches in those months.


Two of my girls had significant growth spurts each time they grew. I also did; but I, and the elder of my two tall girls, stayed below 6ft, but the youngest got to 6' 3", before she stopped growing (at least I think she reached that measurement - She won't let me measure her anymore! :sm06: :sm23: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny northwest. Not much planned today except a couple of quick errands. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> A question for you horticulturists out there. Does anyone know what this plant is, we seem to have lots of them in the garden? xx


HI Jacki, I have something similar to your plant, but I don't know the name of it, or if my plant is the same as yours, as the one in my garden is a sun loving, and doesn't need a for of water to survive the higher range of temperatures!

When you do find out what the plant is, can you let me know what it is please? Then that will be one more plant that I can recognise! :sm23: :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope there won't be a lot of hard work involved! xoxoxo


There is a ton of it, the garden had been left to go fairly wild. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> There is a ton of it, the garden had been left to go fairly wild. xx


If it is the same plant, or even only similar, it makes a good ground cover, as it grows, some of the upright stalks will eventually lay over, and cover any vacant bits of the yard, which prevents unwanted weeds growing! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello,everyone, I'm at Stephens and just got into bed. I've been out for coffee and shopping with sue, she made fahitas for tea and they were very nice. 
Stephen has booked a holiday diving with his friends in Malta in October, he's looking forward to this. Today he has been smelting silver. He made a mould then made a silver heart for sue. It's his first attempt and mummy was proud hahaha. As was everyone else, very good for first attempt. Matthews been to the town with his friend.

The weather got out nice this afternoon and got to 19C so that was good. Thunder and lightening forecast next week. Well we'll cope won't we Josephine. That's all the news for today. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> That looks lovely, a really soft frame for your face, do you like it? xxxx


Yes I do June, I had a soft perm on large rollers about 2 months ago and I'm pleased I did, my hair was getting droopier the older I was getting, it just needed a little help. (Don't we all)????


----------



## grandma susan

I'll tell you all what's on my mind. I'm thinking about a break away next year with my sisters. I don't know where, or when, but hopefully when Rebecca's off school, I'm just throwing this into the mixing pot, any views would be welcome. Don't know where, but I don't mind doing the arrangements as it is about my turn I think. Just saying......


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have not seen wipes to clean the toilet. I remember the time my sister bought a box of snacks because she liked the picture on the box. After tasting it and spitting it out, she realized there was a cute cat picture on the box because it was cat food.


Hahahaha. Bless her ????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> A question for you horticulturists out there. Does anyone know what this plant is, we seem to have lots of them in the garden? xx


Could it be carnations, or dianthus?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Could it be carnations, or dianthus?


No I don't think so, they are too big and woody and the leaves aren't right. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Tea


----------



## grandma susan

Tea


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Tea


Yum!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'll tell you all what's on my mind. I'm thinking about a break away next year with my sisters. I don't know where, or when, but hopefully when Rebecca's off school, I'm just throwing this into the mixing pot, any views would be welcome. Don't know where, but I don't mind doing the arrangements as it is about my turn I think. Just saying......


Sounds good. Happy to help. Perhaps a bit nearer you this time. Xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> A question for you horticulturists out there. Does anyone know what this plant is, we seem to have lots of them in the garden? xx


Euphorbia (characias) commonly known as "spurge" xoxo


----------



## Islander

Hi Josephine, still spinning? Weather's going to get hot here for 3 days 30C+ and then back to the low 20's the way I like it! xoox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hi Josephine, still spinning? Weather's going to get hot here for 3 days 30C+ and then back to the low 20's the way I like it! xoox


Yes Trish. Washing fleece, combing spinning, dyeing and weaving with some felt making too. Thoroughly enjoying every mjnute of it. How you doinģ. We've had some really high temps too. Xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello,everyone, I'm at Stephens and just got into bed. I've been out for coffee and shopping with sue, she made fahitas for tea and they were very nice.
> Stephen has booked a holiday diving with his friends in Malta in October, he's looking forward to this. Today he has been smelting silver. He made a mould then made a silver heart for sue. It's his first attempt and mummy was proud hahaha. As was everyone else, very good for first attempt. Matthews been to the town with his friend.
> 
> The weather got out nice this afternoon and got to 19C so that was good. Thunder and lightening forecast next week. Well we'll cope won't we Josephine. That's all the news for today. Love yawl.


Well done to Stephen, on his diving holiday, and his creative Silver smelting! Is he looking to change the direction of his work life, or just setting up a past time, for his retirement years? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'll tell you all what's on my mind. I'm thinking about a break away next year with my sisters. I don't know where, or when, but hopefully when Rebecca's off school, I'm just throwing this into the mixing pot, any views would be welcome. Don't know where, but I don't mind doing the arrangements as it is about my turn I think. Just saying......


Great idea, perhaps we will be able to do another Video link up, as we did in one, or two, of the earlier meet-ups! It was great to"meet" all those at the gathering, from the otherside of the planet! ????❣xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Could it be carnations, or dianthus?


No, but Carnations have the wonderful scent of Cinnamon! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Tea


My favorite food!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I break up a little cat food and leave a chunk for the chunk nibblers.


Smart...keep them all content.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> DD4 collected something simular to them, I think hers are Beanie Bears, for a while, and she has quite a few of them!???????? she tried to sell them, a while ago, but I think all the people who collected them, had all the Bears that they wanted, so she has allowed her girls to pick out one each, that they can have now; then every now and then, the girls will be allowed to pick another one, until the entire collection is divided equally between them.
> This site shows some of the Beale Bears: -
> 
> http://www.teddys.com.au/products.php?catid=64
> I hope it works! ???????? xoxoxo


I have a few but a bunch were stored where the water leaked and had to be pitched. I felt bad to see them yuk.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Evenin' all!! Sorry I have been AWOL today, was out with Sam and the kids, walking alongside the Regent's Canal in central London. got home about 5.10. It was a lovely walk with lots to see. I took my step counter today and have so far done 12,700 steps today! I wore my trusty Hotter shoes and although my feet are very tired, they don't really hurt! The walk did me the world of good, lovely fresh air and good company. There were lots of people about and several picnic boats went along the canal, you hire an open motor boat with a table in the middle, take your own picnic and away you go! One group of ladies, who were dressed up for the occasion, had champagne, strawberries and lots of other nice looking stuff! We passed some fabulous houses, built in the Regency style at the end of the last century, they were like mini palaces!! I believe Mr Trump stayed in one of them on his recent visit! Eventually, we got to Camden which was full of tourists and found a table in Wetherspoons for lunch and then had a bit of a wander round the market. Sam bought Liv an owl watch necklace, you press the ears and the wings open to reveal the watch, it was only £4!! I shall sleep well tonight!!


Lovely ladies, lovely place. ive deleted what I was going to say about fumigating. My bad.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Again


I like it!!! Very perky. I always feel good after a hair do. I like the length and the wave.


----------



## jollypolly

I'm beginning the boy christmas stocking and its blue silver deep turquoise and blue grey which now seem not very christmassy but I'm doing it and hope to never do one again. she said to knit the heel with a yarn to be removed and I'm confused so stopping til the class 
Went to Barnes and Noble which is my other addiction. Bought a great book with patterns for knit tank tops. Love them all so felt it was worth the big price I wish they had a short sleeve because I could wear them more places. Trying to figure out if I could knit a short sleeve in them. I had begun organizing my monthly bills when we went out for dinner and ended up at the book store so now I'm too tired to do the bills. Two houses is twice the pain in the neck. Guy wants to mow at mom's tomorrow and I get so down after going there.. won't get out because I'm afraid of ticks. just dreading it. 
My friend sent me some of her books and now I'm set for fall and winter.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's only me...I've got some news to tell you. Marg came up this morning and she couldn't contain herself. She is going to be a grandma..she is so happy, baby due in January. Her son has been married 9 yrs. they are all very pleased about it. I am too. Might have to get those needles out.
> 
> I'm going to speak about something very personal here. I bought some toilet wipes and went to use them today, until I realised they were to clean the toilet with and not my butt....got bleach in. I've been a lucky bunny, am I going senile?. I'm so pleased I've read them before I used them. Please be very careful, it was so easy to do it. Personal bit over now.
> 
> I've booked a meal today for Josephine and me, on Tuesday, and a meal for Rebecca and me the following Monday. I'm enjoying this going out business. It's such a change for me. I've been needing change, I know I felt a lot better when I'd been to Josephine's as it picked me up.
> 
> Well that's about it girls, you know I love yawl loads don't you. Well I do. Xxx


That's a new way to become a "bleached blond". Close call it was. Might call the company and tell them. Might send you coupons for replacements. At least they might change the container to be more clear what it's for.


----------



## jollypolly

Problem with catching up is so many replies in a row from me. I'll give you a break now????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Euphorbia (characias) commonly known as "spurge" xoxo


Thanks Trish, it could well be that and it is very sappy, will be able to make poisonous arrows now. I knew someone would come up with the answer, now to decide whether to keep it or not. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a hot sunny Norfolk, got a bit hot and overtired yesterday so am taking it easy today. Dinner is in the oven and have sent DH off on errands so am enjoying a bit of p & q. It won't last as he will be home soon. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hi Josephine, still spinning? Weather's going to get hot here for 3 days 30C+ and then back to the low 20's the way I like it! xoox


Stay cool kid!! low 20s suits me as well!!! we are due to have 26 today!! :sm16: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning (just) from a warm and cloudy Surrey. Only just up!! Not much planned today except doing some washing. I carded some of my dyed locks yesterday, they look so pretty. I'll be using them in my weaving as they are to add some texture.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Blue has become a Christmas color. I am sure yours will look great. It sounds like you will be doing an after thought heel.



jollypolly said:


> I'm beginning the boy christmas stocking and its blue silver deep turquoise and blue grey which now seem not very christmassy but I'm doing it and hope to never do one again. she said to knit the heel with a yarn to be removed and I'm confused so stopping til the class
> Went to Barnes and Noble which is my other addiction. Bought a great book with patterns for knit tank tops. Love them all so felt it was worth the big price I wish they had a short sleeve because I could wear them more places. Trying to figure out if I could knit a short sleeve in them. I had begun organizing my monthly bills when we went out for dinner and ended up at the book store so now I'm too tired to do the bills. Two houses is twice the pain in the neck. Guy wants to mow at mom's tomorrow and I get so down after going there.. won't get out because I'm afraid of ticks. just dreading it.
> My friend sent me some of her books and now I'm set for fall and winter.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Now that you live closer to civilization doing errands will not take as much time. I like when Mr. Wonderful goes to town. He almost always brings me a cuppa. That cuppa is so much better than anything I can make in the keurig. 
Take it easy. Trying to get everything exactly perfect does not have to be done in one week. Save some things to do over the long winter months.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a hot sunny Norfolk, got a bit hot and overtired yesterday so am taking it easy today. Dinner is in the oven and have sent DH off on errands so am enjoying a bit of p & q. It won't last as he will be home soon. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It sounds like you are having so much fun. Texture and color add a lot to a weaving project. Waiting patiently for pictures.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a warm and cloudy Surrey. Only just up!! Not much planned today except doing some washing. I carded some of my dyed locks yesterday, they look so pretty. I'll be using them in my weaving as they are to add some texture.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a warm and sunny old London Town!

Just back from the grocery shopping, so exhausting when the weather is warm!! After lunch I shall probably go and do some sewing, I need to renew the outer of my pillow and finish off another top to wear for my trip to the seaside tomorrow!!

My DD and family enjoyed riding their bikes around central London yesterday as the roads were all closed for cyclists. This is DGD in front of Buckingham Palace!!

Hope you are all well and happy and enjoying summer, Judi, enjoy your winter temperatures!!


Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like you are having so much fun. Texture and color add a lot to a weaving project. Waiting patiently for pictures.


Hoping to get a little domething started so I can take it with me when I go and visit Susan on Tuesday. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and sunny old London Town!
> 
> Just back from the grocery shopping, so exhausting when the weather is warm!! After lunch I shall probably go and do some sewing, I need to renew the outer of my pillow and finish off another top to wear for my trip to the seaside tomorrow!!
> 
> My DD and family enjoyed riding their bikes around central London yesterday as the roads were all closed for cyclists. This is DGD in front of Buckingham Palace!!
> 
> Hope you are all well and happy and enjoying summer, Judi, enjoy your winter temperatures!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


Saw it on tv. It looked great xxxx


----------



## jinx

Have fun with your sewing. Flo brought up my huge bin of square I had cut out for quilt making. They have been in the basement for many years as I have not used the sewing machine in forever. Well, actually I have used it to sew a hand knit sweater vest together. All the other bins she brought up she has disposed of. Wondering why I saved many of those things. ????????



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and sunny old London Town!
> 
> Just back from the grocery shopping, so exhausting when the weather is warm!! After lunch I shall probably go and do some sewing, I need to renew the outer of my pillow and finish off another top to wear for my trip to the seaside tomorrow!!
> 
> My DD and family enjoyed riding their bikes around central London yesterday as the roads were all closed for cyclists. This is DGD in front of Buckingham Palace!!
> 
> Hope you are all well and happy and enjoying summer, Judi, enjoy your winter temperatures!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Have fun with your sewing. Flo brought up my huge bin of square I had cut out for quilt making. They have been in the basement for many years as I have not used the sewing machine in forever. Well, actually I have used it to sew a hand knit sweater vest together. All the other bins she brought up she has disposed of. Wondering why I saved many of those things. ????????


Cause you never know when you might just fancy a change from knitting and crochet!x


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Now that you live closer to civilization doing errands will not take as much time. I like when Mr. Wonderful goes to town. He almost always brings me a cuppa. That cuppa is so much better than anything I can make in the keurig.
> Take it easy. Trying to get everything exactly perfect does not have to be done in one week. Save some things to do over the long winter months.


I'll be catching up on my knitting in the winter months, it is getting sadly neglected at the moment. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another nice day in store here. Going to a crochet society get together this afternoon for a couple of hours. That's about it other than puttering around here. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another nice day in store here. Going to a crochet society get together this afternoon for a couple of hours. That's about it other than puttering around here. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


That sounds like fun, enjoy. Where are you staying? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. Glad you are having nice weather. We had a flooding rain storm yesterday with more expected today. However, in-between the showers we have sunshine. 


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another nice day in store here. Going to a crochet society get together this afternoon for a couple of hours. That's about it other than puttering around here. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like fun, enjoy. Where are you staying? xxxx


We're staying in the rental house. Mr. Ric is working on it and many other projects that need to be dealt with here before we can be truly completely moved. He expects we'll be here at least a couple of months. Works out great because now is the hottest and wettest time in Arizona. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

One thing nice about knitting as it waits patiently for us to return to it. I guess the weeds will not wait, but try to pace yourself to prevent injury or more soreness.


Barn-dweller said:


> I'll be catching up on my knitting in the winter months, it is getting sadly neglected at the moment. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. Glad you are having nice weather. We had a flooding rain storm yesterday with more expected today. However, in-between the showers we have sunshine.


And that sunshine definitely helps to get through those storms. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I have a few but a bunch were stored where the water leaked and had to be pitched. I felt bad to see them yuk.


They were cute little things, thankfully her girls loved them, as much as she did! She tried to sell her collection, but anyone who wanted them, had already bought the ones they wanted, so she divided her collection between them, which I had already told her that it was a great idea! :sm06: :sm16: ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

You two have certainly spend a lot of time and effort fixing up that house. It should be a lovely place to live when finished.
Good timing staying north when weather is hot and wet down south.


Miss Pam said:


> We're staying in the rental house. Mr. Ric is working on it and many other projects that need to be dealt with here before we can be truly completely moved. He expects we'll be here at least a couple of months. Works out great because now is the hottest and wettest time in Arizona. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You two have certainly spend a lot of time and effort fixing up that house. It should be a lovely place to live when finished.
> Good timing staying north when weather is hot and wet down south.


It seems like a lot of time has been spent, but he manages to spend a lot of time doing other things when we are here and not working on the house -- like working on his truck project that is here and needs to get completed, too, before we head back. And, his airplane and finish clearing out the hangar. All stuff to get done and eventually it all will get done. Just glad I have friends and family I can see while we're up here. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and sunny old London Town!
> 
> Just back from the grocery shopping, so exhausting when the weather is warm!! After lunch I shall probably go and do some sewing, I need to renew the outer of my pillow and finish off another top to wear for my trip to the seaside tomorrow!!
> 
> My DD and family enjoyed riding their bikes around central London yesterday as the roads were all closed for cyclists. This is DGD in front of Buckingham Palace!!
> 
> Hope you are all well and happy and enjoying summer, Judi, enjoy your winter temperatures!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


Thanks June! We are having a great Winter, for most of this Winter, we have had very Spring-like weather, with nice mild temperatures to go with it, and it seems that we have had very few Wintery days, where we have needed to have the heater going! It is different at night tho, the temperatures plummet then, and I have needed my electric blanket on, every night, since about mid March, or possibly before! ????????????

Enjoy your Summer temperatures, but remember to use sunscreen, and protective clothing, and a very shady hat; if there is any possibility of venturing out in that heat! ???? ???????????????????????? xoxoxo

ps ..... Couldn't find a long sleeved shirt, so the short sleeves will have to suffice!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It seems like a lot of time has been spent, but he manages to spend a lot of time doing other things when we are here and not working on the house -- like working on his truck project that is here and needs to get completed, too, before we head back. And, his airplane and finish clearing out the hangar. All stuff to get done and eventually it all will get done. Just glad I have friends and family I can see while we're up here. xxxooo


It is good to be able to get more visiting in, before being completely moved, and my fingers are ????????, that everything will be completed within a good time frame, and then you will be able to concentrate on your new home! I hope the weather stays nice, while the work is being completed! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We're staying in the rental house. Mr. Ric is working on it and many other projects that need to be dealt with here before we can be truly completely moved. He expects we'll be here at least a couple of months. Works out great because now is the hottest and wettest time in Arizona. xxxooo


Enjoy spending time with your friends in the more comfortable weather and get used to the heat next year!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Enjoy spending time with your friends in the more comfortable weather and get used to the heat next year!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Exactly right! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> It is good to be able to get more visiting in, before being completely moved, and my fingers are ????????, that everything will be completed within a good time frame, and then you will be able to concentrate on your new home! I hope the weather stays nice, while the work is being completed! xoxoxo


Yes, it will be great to get the visiting in and also get this house finished and all his other projects! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Wait, they are not done growing yet. Grandsons are 6 foot 5 inches and 6 foot 6 inches. Mr. Wonderful comes up to their armpits. Youngest one had to have surgery and be in a wheelchair for 6 months because he grew so fast. It was amazing when he was finally able to stand and walk as he had grown a few inches in those months.


My eldest grew 7 inches in one summer and has stretch marks across his back that look like he has been whipped!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Good news, well done Robert


Unfortunately I have to wait until Wednesday for the part! The laundry is piling up.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'll tell you all what's on my mind. I'm thinking about a break away next year with my sisters. I don't know where, or when, but hopefully when Rebecca's off school, I'm just throwing this into the mixing pot, any views would be welcome. Don't know where, but I don't mind doing the arrangements as it is about my turn I think. Just saying......


I think it was meant to be my turn, but I'm not free enough yet, so please be my guest! I'll do it next time. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

I thought it would be a boring work day today, but we got an urgent phone call this morning to get down town quickly. The Worthing Society were unveiling a blue plaque outside the house where an 18-year-old Sergeant , who died on the Somme, had died. He had already won the Military Cross - at 18!!! We went along and paraded. Merlin had the standard. To our surprise we were all invited to the Cafe nearby for coffee. They had laid on a buffet upstairs. No use with my no-carbs diet! When the owner removed a tray that was 'empty' she threw some salad bits into the bin. I said don't do that as I can eat them. She promptly got me a huge salad with chicken, so big I could barely finish it. That's me fed for the day! Another of life's magic moments. I keep having them! They also had a nice roof garden out the back upstairs.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My eldest grew 7 inches in one summer and has stretch marks across his back that look like he has been whipped!


Wow, that must have been scary - and all those hems to keep letting down!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I thought it would be a boring work day today, but we got an urgent phone call this morning to get down town quickly. The Worthing Society were unveiling a blue plaque outside the house where an 18-year-old Sergeant , who died on the Somme, had died. He had already won the Military Cross - at 18!!! We went along and paraded. Merlin had the standard. To our surprise we were all invited to the Cafe nearby for coffee. They had laid on a buffet upstairs. No use with my no-carbs diet! When the owner removed a tray that was 'empty' she threw some salad bits into the bin. I said don't do that as I can eat them. She promptly got me a huge salad with chicken, so big I could barely finish it. That's me fed for the day! Another of life's magic moments. I keep having them! They also had a nice roof garden out the back upstairs.


Nice! I believe that's called serendipity!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's just finished raining and it's forecast all week. Came home this morning, Stephen and sue went to sues mams for brunch, she asked me to go but I declined gracefully. I called in to see Albert then our Stephen and sue took some flowers later. They look nice.

I've been in to see my friend Karen and had hot choc with her, told her the news off marg, and they were very pleased for them. I asked marg if it's OK to tell all and she says it's no secret. We shall talk about it at s and b tomorrow. I'm sorry I've got no more news. Josephine will be coming the day after tomorrow, I honestly hope the weathers not as bad as it says it's is.????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds good. Happy to help. Perhaps a bit nearer you this time. Xx


I'm pleased you're happy to help cos with my brain we could end up abroad


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Well done to Stephen, on his diving holiday, and his creative Silver smelting! Is he looking to change the direction of his work life, or just setting up a past time, for his retirement years? ????????????


Just a past time. I bought him sand and moulding materials for xmas a really weird pressy but that's what he wanted,


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I think it was meant to be my turn, but I'm not free enough yet, so please be my guest! I'll do it next time. xxxx


We can wait but you will be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire if you do and I thought you were after a stress-free life. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I thought it would be a boring work day today, but we got an urgent phone call this morning to get down town quickly. The Worthing Society were unveiling a blue plaque outside the house where an 18-year-old Sergeant , who died on the Somme, had died. He had already won the Military Cross - at 18!!! We went along and paraded. Merlin had the standard. To our surprise we were all invited to the Cafe nearby for coffee. They had laid on a buffet upstairs. No use with my no-carbs diet! When the owner removed a tray that was 'empty' she threw some salad bits into the bin. I said don't do that as I can eat them. She promptly got me a huge salad with chicken, so big I could barely finish it. That's me fed for the day! Another of life's magic moments. I keep having them! They also had a nice roof garden out the back upstairs.


Who knows what the day will bring when we get up. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like you are having so much fun. Texture and color add a lot to a weaving project. Waiting patiently for pictures.


I'm wondering if the sheep are safe here when Josephine comes. There could be a lot of naked sheep before she goes home.???? .....I can't find an emoji sheep so this horse will have to do,


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm wondering if the sheep are safe here when Josephine comes. There could be a lot of naked sheep before she goes home.???? .....I can't find an emoji sheep so this horse will have to do,


She'll have to catch them first. Not an easy job I can assure you. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased you're happy to help cos with my brain we could end up abroad


Timbucktoo? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm wondering if the sheep are safe here when Josephine comes. There could be a lot of naked sheep before she goes home.???? .....I can't find an emoji sheep so this horse will have to do,


????????


----------



## jinx

????????



grandma susan said:


> I'm wondering if the sheep are safe here when Josephine comes. There could be a lot of naked sheep before she goes home.???? .....I can't find an emoji sheep so this horse will have to do,


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased you're happy to help cos with my brain we could end up abroad


Sounds good to me!!


----------



## jinx

jinx



PurpleFi said:


> ????????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm wondering if the sheep are safe here when Josephine comes. There could be a lot of naked sheep before she goes home.???? .....I can't find an emoji sheep so this horse will have to do,


???? Here you go, have this one on me!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> ????????


Hahaha, you beat me to it but two is better than one - unless they're chasing you!! ???????? Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> ????????


Tee hee, they're multiplying now!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, you beat me to it but two is better than one - unless they're chasing you!! ???????? Xx


????????xx


----------



## jinx

Great minds think alike.????



London Girl said:


> Tee hee, they're multiplying now!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> ðð


----------



## Barn-dweller

Guess what? I had a similar thought. Susan will have a whole flock soon. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


What a great photo!!! :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


Wonderful picture, one for the wall!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wonderful picture, one for the wall!! Xxxx


Most definitely x


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My eldest grew 7 inches in one summer and has stretch marks across his back that look like he has been whipped!


My youngest has stretch marks from rapid growth, and she didn't actually finish growing until she as 25, and she is at a lovely height, but I have no idea what her actual height is, but she did miss out on one job because she was too tall! Most of the time she loves her height, until she needs to buy some new jeans, or dress pants! The fashion world hasn't caught up with the increase in the number of long legged women, in the world, even though the majority of the female models are very tall, long legged young women! I am betting that the designers, and manufacturers, will eventually catchup with the needs of *TODAYS* womens requirements, in another 10 to 15 years! Has any one noticed that the same thing does not happen with the men's clothing; even though the men are experiencing the same kind of growth increase!

Enough of that, I will now get on with catching up with the talk on here, then possibly do some knitting, or spinning! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I thought it would be a boring work day today, but we got an urgent phone call this morning to get down town quickly. The Worthing Society were unveiling a blue plaque outside the house where an 18-year-old Sergeant , who died on the Somme, had died. He had already won the Military Cross - at 18!!! We went along and paraded. Merlin had the standard. To our surprise we were all invited to the Cafe nearby for coffee. They had laid on a buffet upstairs. No use with my no-carbs diet! When the owner removed a tray that was 'empty' she threw some salad bits into the bin. I said don't do that as I can eat them. She promptly got me a huge salad with chicken, so big I could barely finish it. That's me fed for the day! Another of life's magic moments. I keep having them! They also had a nice roof garden out the back upstairs.


What a wonderful memorial, for that young man! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased you're happy to help cos with my brain we could end up abroad


It is so easy to get abroad, in your region of the world; and it also doesn't take very long to get to alot of places! ????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Just a past time. I bought him sand and moulding materials for xmas a really weird pressy but that's what he wanted,


It is always best to give them what they ask for, then you know it won't end up in a cupboard, straight away! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm wondering if the sheep are safe here when Josephine comes. There could be a lot of naked sheep before she goes home.???? .....I can't find an emoji sheep so this horse will have to do,


Those emojis are sadly lacking in some areas, I have found that there are many things missing! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


A very good looking group, those two big boys are getting very tall! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday to June ????????????????????????????


----------



## lifeline

It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


Lovely picture


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday June hope you have a good day at the seaside and the weather is kind to you. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


Congratulations you two, sounds a much nicer present for you to enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it was raining when we got up but it seems to have stopped now. Not sure what the plans are for the day, no gardening but I'm sure I can find lots of things to do inside. Kitchen fitter comes this evening so will hopefully get a date for when he can start. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to June ????????????????????????????


Thanks again dear!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. Chaos here this morning and we had hoped to sit outside, but not sure about that.

Started weaving a cushion cover from my home spun wool. I'm pleased with the way it is turning out. This afternoon I have to pack by case as I have an early start tomorrow to get the train to go and visit Susan, I am getting very excited.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNE, have a wonderful day. xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS Nathan and Rebecca, love the idea of a weaving workshop, much better than pearls xxxx

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


Something you will treasure more! Happy anniversary and congratulation, have a lovely day!! Xxxx ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday June hope you have a good day at the seaside and the weather is kind to you. xxxx


Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We can wait but you will be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire if you do and I thought you were after a stress-free life. xx :sm23:


No chance with things the way they are here ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Who knows what the day will bring when we get up. xx


rarely quite as planned, that's for sure.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Xx


ummm...why are they all bald Josephine?


----------



## SaxonLady

He's got one eye on you Josephine!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


Lovely lot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> No chance with things the way they are here ATM.


Arms Forces day would seem a doddle after trying this. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


Oh how wonderful. Much better than pearls. It's our 43rd on the 21st. I wont get anything. I might treat myself!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday June hope you have a good day at the seaside and the weather is kind to you. xxxx


It's wet here, but the clouds are leaving at last.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


OH that is gorgeous. What a lovely birthday present.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Arms Forces day would seem a doddle after trying this. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Nothing touches Armed Forces Weekend, trust me. We are one of only six in the country who do a whole weekend, and I've always done it without a committee. The others are council run. I admit to being quite proud of myself, but I'd like to be able to behave like an old lady.


----------



## SaxonLady

Right I'm off. I have to try and work out why my printers aren't working. The washing machine is awaiting its spare part, and the dishwasher, which is full, won't work because DH turned the water inlet off because it also goes to the washing machine. In case you hadn't noticed I'm not having a good day!!! 

Wow! just as I typed that the sun came out in all its typical Worthing glory. It's still a beautiful world.

Have a wonderful anniversary Rebecca and Nathan, and I hope the sun is shining on your beach June.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead





Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations you two, sounds a much nicer present for you to enjoy. xx


*Happy 30th Anniversary* I hope you have a fantastic day! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Lovely bunch. A group you can be proud to call your grands.



PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


----------



## jinx

Congratulations of your anniversary. Your gift sounds perfect for you.


lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad it is raining so you are forced to take a break on gardening. Hoping the fitter starts and finishes very soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it was raining when we got up but it seems to have stopped now. Not sure what the plans are for the day, no gardening but I'm sure I can find lots of things to do inside. Kitchen fitter comes this evening so will hopefully get a date for when he can start. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

A lovely wrap for a lovely lady. Happy Birthday dearie. 


London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad it is raining so you are forced to take a break on gardening. Hoping the fitter starts and finishes very soon.


Morning. The rain has stopped and the sun is trying to shine but everything is too wet outside so yes a day off from gardening, back to the house instead. Emptied another box this morning and found homes for a few more things. Off to look at tiles this afternoon. Have a good day, are you feeling any better today? xx


----------



## jinx

Is it like a treasure hunt opening all those boxes? I am having great fun opening boxes and bins as Flo brings them up from the basement. I wanted to declutter so they would not have to do it after we move on. Funny thing is she takes it home or gives it to our relatives. Or worse yet puts it back downstairs. 
Yes, I am feeling somewhat better. Thank you for asking. Have another Dr. appointment this afternoon. Feeling almost well enough that I want to skip the appointment. However, if I do not fully recover the doctor might not be so willing to give me another emergency appointment. So I will go today like a good little patient.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. The rain has stopped and the sun is trying to shine but everything is too wet outside so yes a day off from gardening, back to the house instead. Emptied another box this morning and found homes for a few more things. Off to look at tiles this afternoon. Have a good day, are you feeling any better today? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to June ????????????????????????????


And a very Happy Birthday to our dear June from me, too! I hope you have a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


A very Happy Anniversary to you both! That workshop sounds like a lovely anniversary present. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


Both are beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline. said:


> Happy birthday to June ????????????????????????????





London Girl said:


> Thanks again dear!! :sm02: xxxx


June, I almost forgot again, this year, but I have just made it, with 45 minutes to spare! 
So here is my greetings to you:-
????????????????????????????????Happy Birthday to you! ????✨????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


And it looks gorgeous, on you! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


That is sooooooo pretty. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Monday girls, I've been to s and b today and boy o boy was it noisy. It was so bad that when marg and me came home I didn't ask her in for a cup of tea. My ears were spinning. I don't think I can stand much more of that woman laughing, it really does make my ear hurt inside. It's the vibration I think. I do have a sensitive ear.

That's my moan, done....I'm getting so excited now for tomorrow when Josephine comes, and the weather is not due to rain until 2.30 according to bbc weather. Josephine lands at 2.35... I've thought of plenty things to do. I've felt a lot tired today, just don't seem to have my mojo but now I'm on my bed I feel good. I know sometimes I'm tired for going up to Stephens. Hahah they don't take any notice of that..if it's weekend, then it's grandma....I love them. I think they still think I'm 48 as when Richard was born. I'm glad I had them when I was young, well,,,I never had them, sue did, but you know what I mean.

One of the girls (Jane) who sits by me at s and b is always winning best this and best that for quilts and Yorkshire buttons and bags and anything she turns her hand to, she puts me in mind of Josephine, she's let me have a photo of her friends, entry for needle felt which she won. I'm going to try and post it on here but don't hold your breath. I'll catch up first then send it to you . Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


Oh they are getting so grown up. Cameron and Elliot especially.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to June ????????????????????????????


Happy birthday June baby


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


Sounds like more sense. Happy anniversay


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Sounds like more sense. Happy anniversay


Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes. I actually asked for the workshop for my birthday, but he said to have it for our anniversary and then if I enjoy the workshop I have the option to buy the loom I worked on at a reduced price and can have that for my birthday.


----------



## grandma susan

Janes friends needle felting


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes. I actually asked for the workshop for my birthday, but he said to have it for our anniversary and then if I enjoy the workshop I have the option to buy the loom I worked on at a reduced price and can have that for my birthday.


Wow, bet you don't want to swap him. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


He's fantastic. xx :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


That is amazing,no wonder she wins prizes


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, bet you don't want to swap him. xx :sm23:


Not at all


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


Wishing you both a happy day Rebecca...???? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Norfolk, it was raining when we got up but it seems to have stopped now. Not sure what the plans are for the day, no gardening but I'm sure I can find lots of things to do inside. Kitchen fitter comes this evening so will hopefully get a date for when he can start. Have a good day. xx


It must be lovely starting over again, happy for you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


That's a stunning owl and so is the project beside it... wow.


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes. I actually asked for the workshop for my birthday, but he said to have it for our anniversary and then if I enjoy the workshop I have the option to buy the loom I worked on at a reduced price and can have that for my birthday.


That's wonderful! xxx


----------



## Islander

Happy day to you sister June! Lot's of love.. ❤​


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing touches Armed Forces Weekend, trust me. We are one of only six in the country who do a whole weekend, and I've always done it without a committee. The others are council run. I admit to being quite proud of myself, but I'd like to be able to behave like an old lady.


That's amazing, you are a mover and shaker Janet. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. Chaos here this morning and we had hoped to sit outside, but not sure about that.
> 
> Started weaving a cushion cover from my home spun wool. I'm pleased with the way it is turning out. This afternoon I have to pack by case as I have an early start tomorrow to get the train to go and visit Susan, I am getting very excited.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNE, have a wonderful day. xxxx
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Nathan and Rebecca, love the idea of a weaving workshop, much better than pearls xxxx
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


I'm sure this is going to be a beautiful cushion.. will it be purple? :sm02: xox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


Jacky your work is beautiful as is June! That's a good colour on you June... xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Just received this photo as all my gks are together at DSs in France.


Lucky grandma. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It must be lovely starting over again, happy for you! xoxo


Yes it is quite exciting, I haven't had a new kitchen for over 30 years so think I'm due one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Jacky your work is beautiful as is June! That's a good colour on you June... xoxo


Thank you. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is quite exciting, I haven't had a new kitchen for over 30 years so think I'm due one. xx


Are your kitchen appliances working out well or did you your's with you? What's for supper? xoxox


----------



## Islander

I have some new pretty's out...


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Sounds like more sense. Happy anniversay


Better choice. You'll enjoy it better than pearls. Happy anniversary.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday June baby


Happy birthday June.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes. I actually asked for the workshop for my birthday, but he said to have it for our anniversary and then if I enjoy the workshop I have the option to buy the loom I worked on at a reduced price and can have that for my birthday.


That's a good deal. Nice you have that talent.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


WHOO'S amazing...whooo. Seriously I'm amazed at the quality of the pieces I see.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Happy day to you sister June! Lot's of love.. ❤


Lovely card. Looks like it was made with love.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Right I'm off. I have to try and work out why my printers aren't working. The washing machine is awaiting its spare part, and the dishwasher, which is full, won't work because DH turned the water inlet off because it also goes to the washing machine. In case you hadn't noticed I'm not having a good day!!!
> 
> Wow! just as I typed that the sun came out in all its typical Worthing glory. It's still a beautiful world.
> 
> Have a wonderful anniversary Rebecca and Nathan, and I hope the sun is shining on your beach June.


Coincidently I'm reading a book called Calm the F*ck Down by Sarah Knight which is about dealing with these kinds of days. I bought it because I have those days weeks months years. Sometimes I say to myself.."deep breaths" other times I say "screw it". Sometimes I say #*&!! The book hasn't suggested that yet ????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


Lovely barn owl. X


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


What a beautiful piece on a beautiful lady! That color is perfect on you


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Oh how wonderful. Much better than pearls. It's our 43rd on the 21st. I wont get anything. I might treat myself!


Congratulations on 43 years. What he gives you is his love. Wish my hub was here. Treating yourself means you definitely will like what you get.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to June ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ·ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ»ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ¸ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ·ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ


Thank you everyone for wishing me a happy birthday, I've had a wonderful time!! The day started off drizzly and overcast but after lunch, the sun came out and it was glorious!! I had some lovely presents, here's some pictures!! It's not so bad being 70!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


How lovely, what a day to remember and great gifts


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> It's my 30th wedding anniversary today. DH decided to not buy me pearls as I am not big on wearing jewelry, so he has got me a weaving workshop instead :sm24:


See that's a Dh that knows what will make you happy! Congratulations!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday June! Love you and I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are your kitchen appliances working out well or did you your's with you? What's for supper? xoxox


We left our range cooker at The Barn so are getting another one, fridge/freezer is ours all the rest is new. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I have some new pretty's out...


Lovely photos and very pretty flowers. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thank you my dear and many, many thanks for the beautiful wrap, my favourite colour!!


That is beautiful!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


Looks like you've had a really great day so pleased for you. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thank you everyone for wishing me a happy birthday, I've had a wonderful time!! The day started off drizzly and overcast but after lunch, the sun came out and it was glorious!! I had some lovely presents, here's some pictures!! It's not so bad being 70!!! xxxxxxxx


What a lovely day!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


What wonderful gifts and a wonderful day. Your DS really came through for you with that trip you can now begin planning for and looking forward to! :sm24: xxxooo ????


----------



## binkbrice

Okay all caught up now I need a shower as I have to go to back to school tonight yes it’s that time already school starts Thursday, this went way to fast!


----------



## linkan

Need some extra vibes today y'all. 
Like big time.


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday June love you


----------



## linkan

I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Need some extra vibes today y'all.
> Like big time.


Not sure what sort of vibes you need so will send a load of general vibes your way. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


Oh no, this surely can't go on. xx


----------



## jinx

Sending loving caring vibes to you, her, and the wee one.


linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, this surely can't go on. xx


I agree completely. Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


Omg hug her for me I love you all!


----------



## run4fittness

Islander said:


> I have some new pretty's out...


Beautiful flowers! My day lilies are about shot, but the next bunch is definitely getting started and smelling wonderful.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you everyone for wishing me a happy birthday, I've had a wonderful time!! The day started off drizzly and overcast but after lunch, the sun came out and it was glorious!! I had some lovely presents, here's some pictures!! It's not so bad being 70!!! xxxxxxxx


Happiest person I've ever seen! So glad your birthday was tops. I hear 70 is the new 40.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


They chose well.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I have some new pretty's out...


How do you get such sharp images? They are lovely!


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


Sorry to hear this, thinking of you all


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up early and ready for my trip up North to visit Susan. Hope to have wifi on the train so will try and get in touch then.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up early and ready for my trip up North to visit Susan. Hope to have wifi on the train so will try and get in touch then.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Have a fantastic time, but I'm sure I don't need to say that.

Susan are you ready... :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up early and ready for my trip up North to visit Susan. Hope to have wifi on the train so will try and get in touch then.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Have a great time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk. Kitchen fitter came last night and can start on the 23 Sept, his earliest date. Conservatory man came this morning and is sending us a quote and he can start in a month so if we have that done, somewhere along the line they will both clash, think I will let them fight it out between themselves, unfortunately the conservatory is off the kitchen. :sm16: Nothing else planned for the day but as long as it doesn't get too hot might get out in the garden again. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Me again. Now on my train at Kings Cross just leaving. 
The train is very busy as it's the Edinburgh Fringe. But I am fine and waiting to be served coffee.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. it is 6:08 am EDT and 17'c (63'f) clear and sunny.
There is a fire truck in front of my house. One of my neighbours had a fire alarm go off in their house while it was still dark. The truck hasn't left yet.
This weekend was the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. The downtown was shut off to traffic and there were bouncy castles, face painting, sidewalk sales and entertainment all weekend.
https://kawarthanow.com/2019/08/04/2019-cobourg-sandcastle-festival/
I went to the other yarn store in Cobourg but they were out of the needle tip in the size that I was looking for. DD bought some yarn but I came away with nothing. I did get pics of the beach and the masses of tents and people.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. it is 6:08 am EDT and 17ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂc (63ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂf) clear and sunny.
There is a fire truck in front of my house. One of my neighbours had a fire alarm go off in their house while it was still dark. The truck hasnÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt left yet.
This weekend was the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. The downtown was shut off to traffic and there were bouncy castles, face painting, sidewalk sales and entertainment all weekend.
https://kawarthanow.com/2019/08/04/2019-cobourg-sandcastle-festival/
I went to the other yarn store in Cobourg but they were out of the needle tip in the size that I was looking for. DD bought some yarn but I came away with nothing. I did get pics of the beach and the masses of tents and people.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Me again. Now on my train at Kings Cross just leaving.
> The train is very busy as it's the Edinburgh Fringe. But I am fine and waiting to be served coffee.


So long as you have a seat and coffee, I hope you will be comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk. Kitchen fitter came last night and can start on the 23 Sept, his earliest date. Conservatory man came this morning and is sending us a quote and he can start in a month so if we have that done, somewhere along the line they will both clash, think I will let them fight it out between themselves, unfortunately the conservatory is off the kitchen. :sm16: Nothing else planned for the day but as long as it doesn't get too hot might get out in the garden again. Have a good day. xx


That sounds good. They should be able to work together. It wouldn't be the first time that multiple tradesmen were working on the same project.
Have a good day in the garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up early and ready for my trip up North to visit Susan. Hope to have wifi on the train so will try and get in touch then.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Happy Tuesday


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


Hugs to all of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay all caught up now I need a shower as I have to go to back to school tonight yes it's that time already school starts Thursday, this went way to fast!


The stores are already filled with back to school stuff. This summer is going too fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


Happy belated birthday.
That last picture of the "kids" on the beach is wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you everyone for wishing me a happy birthday, I've had a wonderful time!! The day started off drizzly and overcast but after lunch, the sun came out and it was glorious!! I had some lovely presents, here's some pictures!! It's not so bad being 70!!! xxxxxxxx


Lovely pictures. It looks like a great celebration.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have some new pretty's out...


Beautiful pictures Trish


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is quite exciting, I haven't had a new kitchen for over 30 years so think I'm due one. xx


Yes you are.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


That owl is stunning.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes. I actually asked for the workshop for my birthday, but he said to have it for our anniversary and then if I enjoy the workshop I have the option to buy the loom I worked on at a reduced price and can have that for my birthday.


That will work well. Happy anniversary, and I hope there is a Loom in your future.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to catch my cat and get ready to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up early and ready for my trip up North to visit Susan. Hope to have wifi on the train so will try and get in touch then.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Have a great trip up there. I know you'll have a fun time together. Hugs and love to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes. I actually asked for the workshop for my birthday, but he said to have it for our anniversary and then if I enjoy the workshop I have the option to buy the loom I worked on at a reduced price and can have that for my birthday.





nitz8catz said:


> That will work well. Happy anniversary, and I hope there is a Loom in your future.


I agree with Mav, on this one; so enjoy your workshop, and hopefully order your loom! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up early and ready for my trip up North to visit Susan. Hope to have wifi on the train so will try and get in touch then.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx





Miss Pam said:


> Have a great trip up there. I know you'll have a fun time together. Hugs and love to you both! xxxooo


Josephine, I am going to echo Pam's post, and send you lots of love and Hugs to you and Susan, and trust that the pair of you call have a wonderful time! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a bit overcast here this morning, but supposed to clear up and be 78F. We are off to the dentist for a cleaning this morning and that's all the excitement I have planned. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> What wonderful gifts and a wonderful day. Your DS really came through for you with that trip you can now begin planning for and looking forward to! :sm24: xxxooo ????


Yes indeed, I have plenty to sort out before I go!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Need some extra vibes today y'all.
> Like big time.


I've packed up a big bundle of positive vibes and they are coming to you, like NOW!! Hope you're all ok, we're with you throughout whatever this is love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Happy birthday June love you


Thank you, love you too girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


Oh no. I guess it was a matter of time, from what we know. Sending you all huge hugs, I hope this can lead to some lasting peace for you all, on a positive note xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, I have plenty to sort out before I go!! xxxx


I'm sure you do! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Happiest person I've ever seen! So glad your birthday was tops. I hear 70 is the new 40.


I hope that's true Polly! I'm doing fine thank you dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> How do you get such sharp images? They are lovely!


Our Trish has a very nice camera, plus she is a very talented photographer and a beautiful person!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk. Kitchen fitter came last night and can start on the 23 Sept, his earliest date. Conservatory man came this morning and is sending us a quote and he can start in a month so if we have that done, somewhere along the line they will both clash, think I will let them fight it out between themselves, unfortunately the conservatory is off the kitchen. :sm16: Nothing else planned for the day but as long as it doesn't get too hot might get out in the garden again. Have a good day. xx


That actually sounds good that the two may clash then they can sort out any cross-over problems on the spot!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Me again. Now on my train at Kings Cross just leaving.
> The train is very busy as it's the Edinburgh Fringe. But I am fine and waiting to be served coffee.


Hope the journey goes well, are you there yet?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. it is 6:08 am EDT and 17'c (63'f) clear and sunny.
> There is a fire truck in front of my house. One of my neighbours had a fire alarm go off in their house while it was still dark. The truck hasn't left yet.
> This weekend was the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. The downtown was shut off to traffic and there were bouncy castles, face painting, sidewalk sales and entertainment all weekend.
> https://kawarthanow.com/2019/08/04/2019-cobourg-sandcastle-festival/
> I went to the other yarn store in Cobourg but they were out of the needle tip in the size that I was looking for. DD bought some yarn but I came away with nothing. I did get pics of the beach and the masses of tents and people.


Fabulous, I love the sand castles!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The stores are already filled with back to school stuff. This summer is going too fast.


It's the same here, poor little devils - and the teachers - have only just broken up!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy belated birthday.
> That last picture of the "kids" on the beach is wonderful.


Thank you Mav, I think so too. DH did well yesterday, walked quite a long way, on the flat but it's still hard going for him. He's pretty bushed today so I brought home lunch from the coffee shop as we aren't going there for lunch today, nothing much on at the cinema!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great trip up there. I know you'll have a fun time together. Hugs and love to you both! xxxooo


...and from me!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Just to let u know that josephine has landed. Its pouring heavens hard but bright sunshine xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hope the journey goes well, are you there yet?!! xxxx


Yes just arrived at Susan's. She met me in the sun at Saltburn and now its raining but still sunny. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes just arrived at Susan's. She met me in the sun at Saltburn and now its raining but still sunny. Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan

They are safe here with us.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They are safe here with us.


No better place for them to be! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> They are safe here with us.


Thank God I love them so much give rosebud kisses for me!


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> They are safe here with us.


Good, hope it stays that way. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Just to let u know that josephine has landed. Its pouring heavens hard but bright sunshine xxx


Have a great visit!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> They are safe here with us.


Best place for them. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I pray they stay where they are. I have written this and deleted this a few times. Do not take offense what I write, please. If it happened once it will happen again. Each time will be worse. Praying she realizes this and does not go back with him. If he hits her, he will hit the child. She is so fortunate to have her family to depend on to help her through this rough patch. Hugs to you and her.



linkan said:


> They are safe here with us.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I pray they stay where they are. I have written this and deleted this a few times. Do not take offense what I write, please. If it happened once it will happen again. Each time will be worse. Praying she realizes this and does not go back with him. If he hits her, he will hit the child. She is so fortunate to have her family to depend on to help her through this rough patch. Hugs to you and her.


Well said Judith x


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a lovely meal. We are officially stuffed.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, Josephine has landed between showers. We've just come in from having a meal at our local restraint, gosh are we f'lup....I never want to eat again. I was quite full after steak pie Vegs and chips, but I think the treacle tart with custard just over did it haha.

I'm enjoying myself so much. Karen next door isn't too good again, her infection has come back, she's never going to be clear of this. I worry for her. Tomorrow the plan is Whitby for fish and chips, or bothams for a light lunch. 

I shall catch up now if I can because Josephine is so noisy I can't concentrate???? Just fancied putting a shoe there. Luv yawl...


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


Oh Angela...he will do it again and again. Cut him off. Your children don't need that.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Josephine has landed between showers. We've just come in from having a meal at our local restraint, gosh are we f'lup....I never want to eat again. I was quite full after steak pie Vegs and chips, but I think the treacle tart with custard just over did it haha.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so much. Karen next door isn't too good again, her infection has come back, she's never going to be clear of this. I worry for her. Tomorrow the plan is Whitby for fish and chips, or bothams for a light lunch.
> 
> I shall catch up now if I can because Josephine is so noisy I can't concentrate???? Just fancied putting a shoe there. Luv yawl...


I am as quiet as i little mouse drinking wine????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Our Trish has a very nice camera, plus she is a very talented photographer and a beautiful person!! xxxx


On the inside too".........


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Josephine has landed between showers. We've just come in from having a meal at our local restraint, gosh are we f'lup....I never want to eat again. I was quite full after steak pie Vegs and chips, but I think the treacle tart with custard just over did it haha.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so much. Karen next door isn't too good again, her infection has come back, she's never going to be clear of this. I worry for her. Tomorrow the plan is Whitby for fish and chips, or bothams for a light lunch.
> 
> I shall catch up now if I can because Josephine is so noisy I can't concentrate???? Just fancied putting a shoe there. Luv yawl...


????????????????‍♀????????just becos


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well said Judith x


I completely agree, Judith! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely meal. We are officially stuffed.


Yummy! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I'm in my bed now, we are tired. I've had a lovely evening. It's so nice to have some company. I love it. I'm getting Josephine up I'm the morning. (That's a laugh for me to see before 10am) don't know how I can say this with a straight face. Anyway Whitby are you ready for us?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm in my bed now, we are tired. I've had a lovely evening. It's so nice to have some company. I love it. I'm getting Josephine up I'm the morning. (That's a laugh for me to see before 10am) don't know how I can say this with a straight face. Anyway Whitby are you ready for us?


Lovely day thank you. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely meal. We are officially stuffed.


Looks good, what did you have? Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.


Well done that young man!!


----------



## Islander

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful flowers! My day lilies are about shot, but the next bunch is definitely getting started and smelling wonderful.


Thank you JanetLee, I'll look forward to seeing your photo's.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> How do you get such sharp images? They are lovely!


Don't laugh when you read this Polly, I close my eyes and hold my breath before I click! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely meal. We are officially stuffed.


Isn't that a lovely picture of Susan and your meals look fabulous. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Josephine has landed between showers. We've just come in from having a meal at our local restraint, gosh are we f'lup....I never want to eat again. I was quite full after steak pie Vegs and chips, but I think the treacle tart with custard just over did it haha.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so much. Karen next door isn't too good again, her infection has come back, she's never going to be clear of this. I worry for her. Tomorrow the plan is Whitby for fish and chips, or bothams for a light lunch.
> 
> I shall catch up now if I can because Josephine is so noisy I can't concentrate???? Just fancied putting a shoe there. Luv yawl...


We don't see chips like that out here... I'm envious! Your friend Karen has a hard road to travel but does it with such grace. Sending her good vibes. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I am as quiet as i little mouse drinking wine????????


Are you now! xoxo :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Don't laugh when you read this Polly, I close my eyes and hold my breath before I click! :sm04:


I can understand the breath holding, but why close your eyes? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We don't see chips like that out here... I'm envious! Your friend Karen has a hard road to travel but does it with such grace. Sending her good vibes. xxx


Those are proper sized chips. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.


Congratulations! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.


Congratulations it's nice to have musicians in the family. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Our Trish has a very nice camera, plus she is a very talented photographer and a beautiful person!! xxxx


Gee whiz June, don't make me blush! :sm12: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I can understand the breath holding, but why close your eyes? xx :sm23:


In certain circumstances it works. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I pray they stay where they are. I have written this and deleted this a few times. Do not take offense what I write, please. If it happened once it will happen again. Each time will be worse. Praying she realizes this and does not go back with him. If he hits her, he will hit the child. She is so fortunate to have her family to depend on to help her through this rough patch. Hugs to you and her.


Well said and from the heart.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Looks good, what did you have? Xx


Salmon in chilli sauce and Susan had a pie. Very yummy xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Are you now! xoxo :sm23:


I am honestly! I am so loving my spinning. Thank you so mu h for getting me started xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Those are proper sized chips. xx :sm23:


Oh they were x


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I pray they stay where they are. I have written this and deleted this a few times. Do not take offense what I write, please. If it happened once it will happen again. Each time will be worse. Praying she realizes this and does not go back with him. If he hits her, he will hit the child. She is so fortunate to have her family to depend on to help her through this rough patch. Hugs to you and her.





Islander said:


> Well said and from the heart.


I have not yet read the post, too which this relates, but my heart breaks! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

We have just had a torrential down pour, which lasted about 15 minutes; and has now settled into a continuous heavy rainfal. This is another lot of rain, that will help the plants and animals flourish, but it might also help increase the possibility of bush fires, during the coming summer! xoxoxo

Update @ 18:30 hrs 7:8:2019 
We have no power now, I think it is because of the deluge, that we just had. An estimate of 22:00 hrs has been given, for the power to be re-established. So if it comes back on much earlier than that, I will be back on, otherwise, I think I will just go to bed and read for a while!
I hope you all have a good day, and nice weather! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk. Nothing planned for the day just pottering about. Conservatory man called yesterday, has given us a quote and we've given him the go-ahead. It will be in about a months time so it will be all go in September. Demolished a very large rose bush yesterday (I don't like roses) until the rain stopped work, had a torrential downpour and then the sun came out again. Hope you all have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


The owl is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Cleveland. The weather forecast is good and we are off to Whitby today. I slept like a log last night. 

Happy Wednesday everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, we are getting ready to go to Whitby. I think we are still getting over the meal last night. We may not get fish and chips I know it's Wednesday jinx but we are not going to be creatures of habit Hahahaha.

I slept well last night and Josephine says she did too. It's looking sunny today. Fingers crossed..


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.


Well done Elliot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Cleveland. The weather forecast is good and we are off to Whitby today. I slept like a log last night.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Don't forget you bucket and spade and garlic. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Well done Elliot.


Yes, well done :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, we are getting ready to go to Whitby. I think we are still getting over the meal last night. We may not get fish and chips I know it's Wednesday jinx but we are not going to be creatures of habit Hahahaha.
> 
> I slept well last night and Josephine says she did too. It's looking sunny today. Fingers crossed..


Have a great time


----------



## lifeline

Good morning. I'm off to see Matilda today as it's mm 21st birthday today. 
Susan, thank you for her card, she says thanks too, she likes it :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget you bucket and spade and garlic. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Garlic at the ready. Not sure about the bucket and spade. X


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We have just had a torrential down pour, which lasted about 15 minutes; and has now settled into a continuous heavy rainfal. This is another lot of rain, that will help the plants and animals flourish, but it might also help increase the possibility of bush fires, during the coming summer! xoxoxo
> 
> Update @ 18:30 hrs 7:8:2019
> We have no power now, I think it is because of the deluge, that we just had. An estimate of 22:00 hrs has been given, for the power to be re-established. So if it comes back on much earlier than that, I will be back on, otherwise, I think I will just go to bed and read for a while!
> I hope you all have a good day, and nice weather! xoxoxo


Oh you poor thing, that's a long time without power, hope you don't desperately need the A/C!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Cleveland. The weather forecast is good and we are off to Whitby today. I slept like a log last night.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Give my regards to Whitby and enjoy your fish & chips!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I'm off to see Matilda today as it's mm 21st birthday today.
> Susan, thank you for her card, she says thanks too, she likes it :sm24:


Oh, happy special birthday dear MM, have a wonderful day and enjoy the show!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh you poor thing, that's a long time without power, hope you don't desperately need the A/C!! xxxx


They got the power fixed, and back on at 1900 hrs! Now I am hoping that the power doesn't go out again, any time soon! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, happy special birthday dear MM, have a wonderful day and enjoy the show!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


From me also, to MM. I hope she has a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Now that I have power again, I am going to try to complete catching up with all of the previous posts! Enjoy your day, and I hope everyone has beautiful weather. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy Monday girls, I've been to s and b today and boy o boy was it noisy. It was so bad that when marg and me came home I didn't ask her in for a cup of tea. My ears were spinning. I don't think I can stand much more of that woman laughing, it really does make my ear hurt inside. It's the vibration I think. I do have a sensitive ear.
> 
> That's my moan, done....I'm getting so excited now for tomorrow when Josephine comes, and the weather is not due to rain until 2.30 according to bbc weather. Josephine lands at 2.35... I've thought of plenty things to do. I've felt a lot tired today, just don't seem to have my mojo but now I'm on my bed I feel good. I know sometimes I'm tired for going up to Stephens. Hahah they don't take any notice of that..if it's weekend, then it's grandma....I love them. I think they still think I'm 48 as when Richard was born. I'm glad I had them when I was young, well,,,I never had them, sue did, but you know what I mean.
> 
> One of the girls (Jane) who sits by me at s and b is always winning best this and best that for quilts and Yorkshire buttons and bags and anything she turns her hand to, she puts me in mind of Josephine, she's let me have a photo of her friends, entry for needle felt which she won. I'm going to try and post it on here but don't hold your breath. I'll catch up first then send it to you . Love yawl.


.
Hello Susan, I know exactly what you mean, when you mention " Sensitive Ears"! My mother endured that through out my childhood, and inherited the sensitive ears from her! Consequently my siblings and I, and also my children, we're very quiet, when parents were around; I think my children were fortunate enough, to have missed out on that genetic twist, so my grand children are as rowdy as any other child!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have some new pretty's out...


You are correct, those flowers are beautiful, and I still have none yet, but afterthe rein we have had today, and mare that is coming, I might just be able to get someheat loving plants, growing this coming Spring ...... one can only hope!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you everyone for wishing me a happy birthday, I've had a wonderful time!! The day started off drizzly and overcast but after lunch, the sun came out and it was glorious!! I had some lovely presents, here's some pictures!! It's not so bad being 70!!! xxxxxxxx


Wonderful photos, and wonderful memories! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


WOW ...... What a wonderful gift, a trip to a wonderful place, and visiting the family! You will have a great time there. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure what sort of vibes you need so will send a load of general vibes your way. xx


Same from me also, Ange! Take what you need, and use the remainder as you need them. ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I agree completely. Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs to all of you. xxxooo


More coming from Australia, also! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:43 am EDT and 19'C (66'F) It's very dark and raining outside.
I ripped out and restarted a brioche cowl for the class later this month.
I also found a particular colour yarn that I wanted for a cardi that I want to make for work. This was the last ball between Cobourg, Port Perry and Whitby (about an hour drive in all directions, except into the lake) Now I just need to get the prep for the class finished so I can work on this one.
ooo Lightning. And it is now darker and raining harder.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They got the power fixed, and back on at 1900 hrs! Now I am hoping that the power doesn't go out again, any time soon! ????????????


Fingers crossed, that's a good result!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You are correct, those flowers are beautiful, and I still have none yet, but afterthe rein we have had today, and mare that is coming, I might just be able to get someheat loving plants, growing this coming Spring ...... one can only hope!????????????


Was there enough rain for the plants outside your yard to bloom and blossom?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> .
> Hello Susan, I know exactly what you mean, when you mention " Sensitive Ears"! My mother endured that through out my childhood, and inherited the sensitive ears from her! Consequently my siblings and I, and also my children, we're very quiet, when parents were around; I think my children were fortunate enough, to have missed out on that genetic twist, so my grand children are as rowdy as any other child!????????????


Mum is 85% deaf (I think closer to 100%) and DD also has hearing difficulty. Both of them say that they can't follow a conversation if there is noise in the background. 
I don't like the "hum" of many people speaking in an enclosed place like an auditorium.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They got the power fixed, and back on at 1900 hrs! Now I am hoping that the power doesn't go out again, any time soon! ????????????


Yes, I hope you stay connected.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I'm off to see Matilda today as it's mm 21st birthday today.
> Susan, thank you for her card, she says thanks too, she likes it :sm24:


Happy birthday MM.
Enjoy Matilda and the rest of your special day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Cleveland. The weather forecast is good and we are off to Whitby today. I slept like a log last night.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget you bucket and spade and garlic. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Garlic?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.





grandma susan said:


> Well done Elliot.


I'll echo that. Well done Elliot. 
I know I was a total frustration to my piano teacher.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, we are getting ready to go to Whitby. I think we are still getting over the meal last night. We may not get fish and chips I know it's Wednesday jinx but we are not going to be creatures of habit Hahahaha.
> 
> I slept well last night and Josephine says she did too. It's looking sunny today. Fingers crossed..


Have fun in Whitby. 
Fish and chips in Whitby sounds good to me. I may join you in my Whitby.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Cleveland. The weather forecast is good and we are off to Whitby today. I slept like a log last night.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Happy Wednesday.
Enjoy each other's company.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk. Nothing planned for the day just pottering about. Conservatory man called yesterday, has given us a quote and we've given him the go-ahead. It will be in about a months time so it will be all go in September. Demolished a very large rose bush yesterday (I don't like roses) until the rain stopped work, had a torrential downpour and then the sun came out again. Hope you all have a lovely day. xx


It sounds like you had a very productive day.


----------



## nitz8catz

It doesn't look like the rain is going to stop anytime soon, so I'm going to put on my raincoat and step out to the car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Garlic?


Thought that might puzzle some. Dracula country. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you had a very productive day.


Which is more than I'm having today, lap top wouldn't talk to printer until I complained to DH my laptop was being thick, DH tried and it worked. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I'm off to see Matilda today as it's mm 21st birthday today.
> Susan, thank you for her card, she says thanks too, she likes it :sm24:


Happy Birthday to MM! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious. 
After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, what a gorgeous day this has been. As you know we've been to Whitby. Had lunch, salad! Not fish and chips, (sorry jinx I know it's Wednesday) but then I had sherry trifle and boy did it have some sherry in it. I honestly felt a little light headed for a time. Good job we were on the bus. Josephine has behaved herself for a change and bought some tops but I bet you can't think what colour she chose. It begins with a p and ends with an e...... I can't believe the weather has been so good. We went on a 20min boat trip and enjoyed that. We were at the pointy end of the boat. Josephine made a friend of a little girl so she was happy. 

I'm now at home in my pjs deinking ice cold espresso. Sorry saxy, it's Starbucks. And bloody lovely....I'm going to catch up now. 

I want to throw this at you all. We've got some brochures for cottages in Scarborough, or North Yorkshire sea side. And we wondered if anyone would be interested to go. We are thinking the beginning of April or early May. We want to try and make it for when we can all get. Have a think about it. I've sat Josephine on a chair and put the brochures next to her. If we went somewhere like Scarborough we are just a bus ride away from, Whitby, Bridlington, robin hoods bay, Filey. All such as that. Only a bus ride away. Tell us what you think.


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Well done Elliot.


Sorry Elliott...just gave you one t when you should have had two...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.!
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


Glad you had a good day and the weather was kind ! That crab salad looks awesome!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Glad you had a good day and the weather was kind ! That crab salad looks awesome!


It was xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


Ha you were nearly tempted to get a bucket and spade then. I could eat that crab now it looks lovely. Glad you had a nice sunny day we have as well. xx


----------



## jinx

You ladies seem to be enjoying yourselves. Thanks for the lovely pictures. I cannot believe the size of your meals! That would be 3 meals for me. Alas, you are of proper size and I am obese. Maybe I need to eat more?



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


----------



## jinx

I will be having a salad for lunch as I most often do. It will not compare to your SALAD. We will have fish for supper. Will need to look how to make it in the instant pot.
Glad you are home deinking after drinking all that sherry. Glad to hear Purple is behaving like a good girl. 


grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, what a gorgeous day this has been. As you know we've been to Whitby. Had lunch, salad! Not fish and chips, (sorry jinx I know it's Wednesday) but then I had sherry trifle and boy did it have some sherry in it. I honestly felt a little light headed for a time. Good job we were on the bus. Josephine has behaved herself for a change and bought some tops but I bet you can't think what colour she chose. It begins with a p and ends with an e...... I can't believe the weather has been so good. We went on a 20min boat trip and enjoyed that. We were at the pointy end of the boat. Josephine made a friend of a little girl so she was happy.
> 
> I'm now at home in my pjs deinking ice cold espresso. Sorry saxy, it's Starbucks. And bloody lovely....I'm going to catch up now.
> 
> I want to throw this at you all. We've got some brochures for cottages in Scarborough, or North Yorkshire sea side. And we wondered if anyone would be interested to go. We are thinking the beginning of April or early May. We want to try and make it for when we can all get. Have a think about it. I've sat Josephine on a chair and put the brochures next to her. If we went somewhere like Scarborough we are just a bus ride away from, Whitby, Bridlington, robin hoods bay, Filey. All such as that. Only a bus ride away. Tell us what you think.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I will be having a salad for lunch as I most often do. It will not compare to your SALAD. We will have fish for supper. Will need to look how to make it in the instant pot.
> Glad you are home deinking after drinking all that sherry. Glad to hear Purple is behaving like a good girl.


I am always a good girl. It was Susan that was chatting up all those men!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


Love the photos!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Fabulous, I love the sand castles!!!


I agree with you June; those sandcastles are beautiful! Some that I have seen on the internet are just so fantastic; I would love to be able to get to one of the Sandcastle competitions, and the Ice Carving competitions, some of those are quite fantastic also!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's the same here, poor little devils - and the teachers - have only just broken up!!


How long is their summer break?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well done that young man!!


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk. Nothing planned for the day just pottering about. Conservatory man called yesterday, has given us a quote and we've given him the go-ahead. It will be in about a months time so it will be all go in September. Demolished a very large rose bush yesterday (I don't like roses) until the rain stopped work, had a torrential downpour and then the sun came out again. Hope you all have a lovely day. xx


Ahhhhh ..... a kindred spirit, as far as roses are concerned! I think you would be the first person I have actually seen, to admit a dislike of roses. I removed aboit 10 bushes, when we moved into our house! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Was there enough rain for the plants outside your yard to bloom and blossom?


Not really, the ground needs a lot mor rain, before the plants will even think of doing anything!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


Very nice looking lunch, and a wonderful description of a great day! You both look like you have thoroughly enjoyed your outing, and the company! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You ladies seem to be enjoying yourselves. Thanks for the lovely pictures. I cannot believe the size of your meals! That would be 3 meals for me. Alas, you are of proper size and I am obese. Maybe I need to eat more?


Judith, that isn't as crazy as it sounds! If I begin to eat more, when I am hungry enough, I usually lose weight! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> How long is their summer break?


It's about 6 weeks, 8 if it's a private school. The school year tends to begin in the first or second week in September.


----------



## lifeline

Thanks to everyone who sent birthday wishes to mm. I showed them all to her and she says thank you, she was quite touched by them. We had a great time seeing Matilda, then we wandered through covent garden and on to meet DH from work. We had a lovely meal in pizza express to round off the day.


----------



## lifeline

Josephine and Susan,it looks like you had the best of days,I'm glad for you.

I'm off to meet up with June today, I have found a couple of new to us wool shops so we are off to investigate


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Thanks to everyone who sent birthday wishes to mm. I showed them all to her and she says thank you, she was quite touched by them. We had a great time seeing Matilda, then we wandered through covent garden and on to meet DH from work. We had a lovely meal in pizza express to round off the day.


Great photo. She's cute!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Thanks to everyone who sent birthday wishes to mm. I showed them all to her and she says thank you, she was quite touched by them. We had a great time seeing Matilda, then we wandered through covent garden and on to meet DH from work. We had a lovely meal in pizza express to round off the day.


Great photo.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Josephine and Susan,it looks like you had the best of days,I'm glad for you.
> 
> I'm off to meet up with June today, I have found a couple of new to us wool shops so we are off to investigate


Sounds interesting. Where are they? Xx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


Only thing better than a wonderful day is a wonderful day with a great friend. You're both lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Cleveland. I am still in bed enjoying my orange juice. I am being spoilt rotten.

We are meeting up with Susan's DDIL today.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Don't laugh when you read this Polly, I close my eyes and hold my breath before I click! :sm04:


Amazing that you get such great results that way. It works!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely meal. We are officially stuffed.


Those are great portions. Wish I could reach in and get some. You have a lovely smile.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Oh Angela...he will do it again and again. Cut him off. Your children don't need that.


If drinking is involved there are Alanon groups everywhere that help spouses think things thru. They don't advise just give info and friends who have been through similar things. She may need to find people who have dealt with abuse and might help her see her way.


----------



## jollypolly

Quite a day. Son got up late so we left late good thing because a big tree fell on the road we would have used. 
Yesterday every time I started the car a message popped up on the screen saying CHANGE OIL I Just did end of June but took it today and he said they didn't reset the dodad. I didn't need an oil change. Glad for that. 
Tonight let the dog out and she popped back immediately. Yard smelled like garlic. She kept rubbing her face on the blanket. I washed her head and back. Seems ok now. Must be skunk out there. I smelled one a few nights ago. Didn't know they smelled like garlic tho. 
To top the night off Mooch vomited. Thank goodness on the floor not the furniture. I've had it!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Those are great portions. Wish I could reach in and get some. You have a lovely smile.


Wish you could too. It was delicious x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Ahhhhh ..... a kindred spirit, as far as roses are concerned! I think you would be the first person I have actually seen, to admit a dislike of roses. I removed aboit 10 bushes, when we moved into our house! ???? xoxoxo


Found another one yesterday and removed it. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, it's another sunny day. Today we are going to a place called Preston park. It has a museum of our childhood and an old fashioned street and tea rooms , just simple and not tiring at all....( if you believe that you believe anything). I'll do a little catch up now. Karen next door is a bit better today so that's some good news. Luv yawl


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Josephine and Susan,it looks like you had the best of days,I'm glad for you.
> 
> I'm off to meet up with June today, I have found a couple of new to us wool shops so we are off to investigate


Have a good day you two. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a nearly sunny Norfolk, TV man is coming this morning to reset our TV as we are still getting ITV and BBC Wales, great for keeping up with the news in Wales but hear nothing about where we are now. Nothing else on the agenda yet, you all have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Norfolk, TV man is coming this morning to reset our TV as we are still getting ITV and BBC Wales, great for keeping up with the news in Wales but hear nothing about where we are now. Nothing else on the agenda yet, you all have a good one. xx


Don't go doing too much. X


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Josephine and Susan,it looks like you had the best of days,I'm glad for you.
> 
> I'm off to meet up with June today, I have found a couple of new to us wool shops so we are off to investigate


.... a mini yarn crawl!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's another sunny day. Today we are going to a place called Preston park. It has a museum of our childhood and an old fashioned street and tea rooms , just simple and not tiring at all....( if you believe that you believe anything). I'll do a little catch up now. Karen next door is a bit better today so that's some good news. Luv yawl


That sounds like another lovely day, enjoy!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds interesting. Where are they? Xx


Both in different parts of East London, Clapton and Stoke Newington xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Both in different parts of East London, Clapton and Stoke Newington xxxx


Hapoy crawling xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Don't go doing too much. X


Not done anything much at all this morning, made some address cards and answered the phones. I am in demand this morning. One telling us our kitchen is being delivered on 20th Sept. so more boxes to add to the rest. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> .... a mini yarn crawl!!


Healthier than a pub crawl except on the purse. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 16’c (61’f). Clear and sunny at the moment but storms are predicted for lunch.
Yesterday we kept getting “severe thunderstorm” warnings, but all we got was some heavy rain and a bit of wind. I was outside during one of the storms. Even with an umbrella, my pants got soaked.
I tried my hand at fisherman’s rib last night to see how it differed from brioche. I like brioche better. I can do that while watching tv because I don’t have to look where the needle is supposed to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Healthier than a pub crawl except on the purse. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


There are 3 organized yarn crawls in this area, spring, summer and fall. I've never been able to complete any of them, but I have found some nice stores and some lovely yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not done anything much at all this morning, made some address cards and answered the phones. I am in demand this morning. One telling us our kitchen is being delivered on 20th Sept. so more boxes to add to the rest. xx


Does the contractor not take the delivery boxes with them when they clean up after the job?


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Josephine and Susan,it looks like you had the best of days,I'm glad for you.
> 
> I'm off to meet up with June today, I have found a couple of new to us wool shops so we are off to investigate





London Girl said:


> .... a mini yarn crawl!!


Yarn crawls with a buddy are hard on the wallet. One buddy always enables the other.
Have a great time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Does the contractor not take the delivery boxes with them when they clean up after the job?


They probably do but most of my kitchen stuff is still in boxes as it wasn't worth unpacking them so have got all those around as well as the new kitchen stuff when it comes. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Norfolk, TV man is coming this morning to reset our TV as we are still getting ITV and BBC Wales, great for keeping up with the news in Wales but hear nothing about where we are now. Nothing else on the agenda yet, you all have a good one. xx


That's different from here. The regional settings are stored in the cable company equipment, not on the tv.
I use a satellite tv system, because the cable in our subdivision is damaged. I connect to the eastern Canada satellite so I get news from Toronto to Halifax in Nova Scotia.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's another sunny day. Today we are going to a place called Preston park. It has a museum of our childhood and an old fashioned street and tea rooms , just simple and not tiring at all....( if you believe that you believe anything). I'll do a little catch up now. Karen next door is a bit better today so that's some good news. Luv yawl


Another coincidence, my granny was born in Preston. (Canada). Although she did have relatives in England that she kept in contact with by mail.
Enjoy the museum.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ahhhhh ..... a kindred spirit, as far as roses are concerned! I think you would be the first person I have actually seen, to admit a dislike of roses. I removed aboit 10 bushes, when we moved into our house! ???? xoxoxo





Barn-dweller said:


> Found another one yesterday and removed it. xx


We don't have any roses either, but that is due to a shady garden. There is a rose grower not far from here. We have gone to their fields and walked along the rows taking pictures. They keep the rootstock in the field for two years so they know that they can survive a Canadian winter. Any they don't care about the flowers except for marketing purposes so we were allowed to go in and take pictures so long as we didn't go between the rows and damage the plants. A field full of flowering roses is a bit overwhelming, scent-wise.
I hope that is the last of the rose bushes for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Quite a day. Son got up late so we left late good thing because a big tree fell on the road we would have used.
> Yesterday every time I started the car a message popped up on the screen saying CHANGE OIL I Just did end of June but took it today and he said they didn't reset the dodad. I didn't need an oil change. Glad for that.
> Tonight let the dog out and she popped back immediately. Yard smelled like garlic. She kept rubbing her face on the blanket. I washed her head and back. Seems ok now. Must be skunk out there. I smelled one a few nights ago. Didn't know they smelled like garlic tho.
> To top the night off Mooch vomited. Thank goodness on the floor not the furniture. I've had it!!!!


Those "change oil" lights are on a timer. They're not connected to anything in the engine. They just supposed to remind people who don't do a lot of mileage in a year. There should be another light on the dash that is shaped like an engine. If that one comes on, turn the engine off and call a tow truck. That one means something mechanical has broken.
Skunks can also smell like diesel. When our front porch got sprayed, the house reeked like diesel for a week. I would have preferred garlic.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Cleveland. I am still in bed enjoying my orange juice. I am being spoilt rotten.
> 
> We are meeting up with Susan's DDIL today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Happy Thursday.
It sounds like both of you are having a lovely meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Josephine and Susan,it looks like you had the best of days,I'm glad for you.
> 
> I'm off to meet up with June today, I have found a couple of new to us wool shops so we are off to investigate


Have a wonderful time exploring.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks to everyone who sent birthday wishes to mm. I showed them all to her and she says thank you, she was quite touched by them. We had a great time seeing Matilda, then we wandered through covent garden and on to meet DH from work. We had a lovely meal in pizza express to round off the day.


That's a neat idea, having a poster to pose with.
Sounds like a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Judith, that isn't as crazy as it sounds! If I begin to eat more, when I am hungry enough, I usually lose weight! ???????????? xoxoxo


One of the diets over here has small portions but only separated by a couple of hours. I'd get sick of eating if I had to eat that often.
I figured out the other day that I usually go 6 hours between meals on a workday, which is probably too long.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree with you June; those sandcastles are beautiful! Some that I have seen on the internet are just so fantastic; I would love to be able to get to one of the Sandcastle competitions, and the Ice Carving competitions, some of those are quite fantastic also!


We have had problems with the Ice Carving competitions for the last few years. The weather has become too chaotic to maintain the ice.
The weather was just right for the Sandcastle competition as the rain held off until after the festival.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, what a gorgeous day this has been. As you know we've been to Whitby. Had lunch, salad! Not fish and chips, (sorry jinx I know it's Wednesday) but then I had sherry trifle and boy did it have some sherry in it. I honestly felt a little light headed for a time. Good job we were on the bus. Josephine has behaved herself for a change and bought some tops but I bet you can't think what colour she chose. It begins with a p and ends with an e...... I can't believe the weather has been so good. We went on a 20min boat trip and enjoyed that. We were at the pointy end of the boat. Josephine made a friend of a little girl so she was happy.
> 
> I'm now at home in my pjs deinking ice cold espresso. Sorry saxy, it's Starbucks. And bloody lovely....I'm going to catch up now.
> 
> I want to throw this at you all. We've got some brochures for cottages in Scarborough, or North Yorkshire sea side. And we wondered if anyone would be interested to go. We are thinking the beginning of April or early May. We want to try and make it for when we can all get. Have a think about it. I've sat Josephine on a chair and put the brochures next to her. If we went somewhere like Scarborough we are just a bus ride away from, Whitby, Bridlington, robin hoods bay, Filey. All such as that. Only a bus ride away. Tell us what you think.


I had fish and chips for you, in my Whitby. :sm01:
That sea side adventure sounds delightful.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


My Whitby doesn't have crab :
I've always liked when someone else does the driving, like buses or trains.
It all sounds like a wonderful outing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Which is more than I'm having today, lap top wouldn't talk to printer until I complained to DH my laptop was being thick, DH tried and it worked. xx :sm16: :sm16:


isnt it annoying when someone touches 2 or 3 keys and everything works after you have been cursing the machine for hours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> They probably do but most of my kitchen stuff is still in boxes as it wasn't worth unpacking them so have got all those around as well as the new kitchen stuff when it comes. xx


That makes sense. Why unpack the kitchen stuff if you are just going to have to move it when the new kitchen is put in.
I hope everything is all arranged now and the renovation is smooth.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. Bella-kitty is on the back patio harassing one of our regular strays. Shes ok with him until he comes over to smell her then she tells him off.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yarn crawls with a buddy are hard on the wallet. One buddy always enables the other.
> Have a great time.


We are having a wonderful time exploring and squishing and chatting thank you! Happy to say we've found a lot more than we were expecting!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Josephine and Susan,it looks like you had the best of days,I'm glad for you.
> 
> I'm off to meet up with June today, I have found a couple of new to us wool shops so we are off to investigate


Have a fun day together! Hugs and love to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Great photo.xxxx


Ditto from me. Sounds like a lovely day together! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Janes friends needle felting


It's perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That's amazing, you are a mover and shaker Janet. xoxox


Was, please. I am handing it over now, finally. That will give me a chance to concentrate on the other things I do, and maybe have some more me-time.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I have some new pretty's out...


You certainly do. It must be wonderful wandering through your garden.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Congratulations on 43 years. What he gives you is his love. Wish my hub was here. Treating yourself means you definitely will like what you get.


That's very true. Thanks Polly.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> A couple more photos of my birthday and my presents from dd and family. Surprise gift from ds is an all expenses paid trip to Vietnam in February next year! I said I'd never go, really didn't fancy it but how could I resist the chance to catch up with my family?! xxxxxxxxx


You will love the trip, if only to see those gorgeous grandchildren (and their parents of course!)


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Need some extra vibes today y'all.
> Like big time.


I'm reading this late but I hope you got the vibes. If you still need then here they are ******


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I know you'll so understand what I'm saying.
> He hit her.. we are at the police station now. She's okay.. not hurt badly on the outside. Devasted on the inside.


I so do understand. I'm going through something fairly similar myself, but it's all sub judice for now. I am trying to keep poor Robert sane.

Thank goodness Jen is home and has you both.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> They are safe here with us.


They could not be in a better place. Where is he?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I pray they stay where they are. I have written this and deleted this a few times. Do not take offense what I write, please. If it happened once it will happen again. Each time will be worse. Praying she realizes this and does not go back with him. If he hits her, he will hit the child. She is so fortunate to have her family to depend on to help her through this rough patch. Hugs to you and her.


Sadly you are quite right Jinx and I know no offence was taken.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely meal. We are officially stuffed.


I'm not surprised. Those are good platefuls. You look as happy as I expected.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I am as quiet as i little mouse drinking wine????????


Of course you are.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.


Well done. Clever lad.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I'm off to see Matilda today as it's mm 21st birthday today.
> Susan, thank you for her card, she says thanks too, she likes it :sm24:


Oh no. I missed MM's birthday. I hope it was as good as your anniversary! Today would have been my mother's 104th birthday. I can't believe she died 30 years ago. I still talk to her, mainly to apologise!

Tomorrow is my baby brother's BD> He will be 71.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a sunny Cleveland. We have had it sunny all day for our trip to Whitby which is a lovely bus tride slong the coast.
> Of course as soon as we srrived it was coffee time. Then a nice stroll through the town to Bothams where we both had a lovely salad, Susan had pork pie and I had Whiyby crab. Both delicious.
> After we strolled back down the town to the harbour and decided to go on a boat trip round the bay. It was exhilarating. Aftrr that we found some seats on the harbour front outside a pub and had a drink while chatting to some men who were on a boys day out.
> Then babk to the bus and home where we are now collapsed and I'm having a glass of wine.


Oooh look at all that lovely crab. You are both eating very well. It was a lovely day for you both and you look great to me. No, you couldn't buy it, not with that yellow spade!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, what a gorgeous day this has been. As you know we've been to Whitby. Had lunch, salad! Not fish and chips, (sorry jinx I know it's Wednesday) but then I had sherry trifle and boy did it have some sherry in it. I honestly felt a little light headed for a time. Good job we were on the bus. Josephine has behaved herself for a change and bought some tops but I bet you can't think what colour she chose. It begins with a p and ends with an e...... I can't believe the weather has been so good. We went on a 20min boat trip and enjoyed that. We were at the pointy end of the boat. Josephine made a friend of a little girl so she was happy.
> 
> I'm now at home in my pjs deinking ice cold espresso. Sorry saxy, it's Starbucks. And bloody lovely....I'm going to catch up now.
> 
> I want to throw this at you all. We've got some brochures for cottages in Scarborough, or North Yorkshire sea side. And we wondered if anyone would be interested to go. We are thinking the beginning of April or early May. We want to try and make it for when we can all get. Have a think about it. I've sat Josephine on a chair and put the brochures next to her. If we went somewhere like Scarborough we are just a bus ride away from, Whitby, Bridlington, robin hoods bay, Filey. All such as that. Only a bus ride away. Tell us what you think.


I'm in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> You ladies seem to be enjoying yourselves. Thanks for the lovely pictures. I cannot believe the size of your meals! That would be 3 meals for me. Alas, you are of proper size and I am obese. Maybe I need to eat more?


Whatever your size you are a perfect you.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thanks to everyone who sent birthday wishes to mm. I showed them all to her and she says thank you, she was quite touched by them. We had a great time seeing Matilda, then we wandered through covent garden and on to meet DH from work. We had a lovely meal in pizza express to round off the day.


Looking good. Nice to see you MM.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Another coincidence, my granny was born in Preston. (Canada). Although she did have relatives in England that she kept in contact with by mail.
> Enjoy the museum.


Preston Park in nearby Brighton is where the Pride Festival has been held for donkey's yonks.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've caught up again. The sun is shining again. I'm working on paperwork again. BUT, my printers, dishwasher and washing machine are now all working perfectly, as is my brand new mobile phone. Happy days!


----------



## jinx

For me life is so much more fun when my appliances and gadgets all decide to work perfectly. Enjoy your happy days.


SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again. The sun is shining again. I'm working on paperwork again. BUT, my printers, dishwasher and washing machine are now all working perfectly, as is my brand new mobile phone. Happy days!


----------



## jinx

That use to happen to me a lot. I would have one of my it guys fix it for me and it took them only a minute. I would ask what to do if it happens again and they wouldn't tell me. Now I realize they couldn't tell me as I found out there are several things to try and I keep trying until it works or until it is really screwed up and I need one of my it guys. 


nitz8catz said:


> isnt it annoying when someone touches 2 or 3 keys and everything works after you have been cursing the machine for hours.


----------



## jinx

How wonderful. Hope you were able to carry all your treasures home without to much inconvenience. 


London Girl said:


> We are having a wonderful time exploring and squishing and chatting thank you! Happy to say we've found a lot more than we were expecting!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

You say the most intelligent things.


jollypolly said:


> Only thing better than a wonderful day is a wonderful day with a great friend. You're both lovely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We are having a wonderful time exploring and squishing and chatting thank you! Happy to say we've found a lot more than we were expecting!!! ???????? Xxxx


Ooh tell us more. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

I am not quite sure that is the gospel truth.


PurpleFi said:


> I am always a good girl. It was Susan that was chatting up all those men!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Was, please. I am handing it over now, finally. That will give me a chance to concentrate on the other things I do, and maybe have some more me-time.


And us time. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Glad that works for you. I know it has the opposite effect on me. Each individual is so different that is what makes the world a very interesting place. ????????????


Xiang said:


> Judith, that isn't as crazy as it sounds! If I begin to eat more, when I am hungry enough, I usually lose weight! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am not quite sure that is the gospel truth.


It's the gospel according to St. Josephine. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

We have had another hectic day with three of us today and the weather has been glorious. Sue came to Preston hall to meet us and we had coffee in the old fashioned tea room and looked in at the museum.josephine has got me shattered. She has more energy than sue and me together. And the time has gone over far too fast. We came home and had our tea and I have a feeling we might get into pjs and get settled in the chairs. 

I'm going to catch up so I'll see enough all later.


----------



## jinx

Sounds great. So nice Sue could join you. 


grandma susan said:


> We have had another hectic day with three of us today and the weather has been glorious. Sue came to Preston hall to meet us and we had coffee in the old fashioned tea room and looked in at the museum.josephine has got me shattered. She has more energy than sue and me together. And the time has gone over far too fast. We came home and had our tea and I have a feeling we might get into pjs and get settled in the chairs.
> 
> I'm going to catch up so I'll see enough all later.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Was, please. I am handing it over now, finally. That will give me a chance to concentrate on the other things I do, and maybe have some more me-time.


Good, about bloomin' time too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You will love the trip, if only to see those gorgeous grandchildren (and their parents of course!)


It will be lovely to get to know them all again, for sure!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Oh no. I missed MM's birthday. I hope it was as good as your anniversary! Today would have been my mother's 104th birthday. I can't believe she died 30 years ago. I still talk to her, mainly to apologise!
> 
> Tomorrow is my baby brother's BD> He will be 71.


I'm glad it's not just me, still apologising to mum, it's probably time we forgave ourselves!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> How wonderful. Hope you were able to carry all your treasures home without to much inconvenience.


I took my back pack!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Another coincidence, my granny was born in Preston. (Canada). Although she did have relatives in England that she kept in contact with by mail.
> Enjoy the museum.


Mr J wasn't born too far away from your granny in the township of Galt. He tells me the names don't exist any more as the towns including Hespeler were amalgamated into the city of Cambridge. Mr J's grandparents on his Dads side were from England. Small world eh? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Preston Park in nearby Brighton is where the Pride Festival has been held for donkey's yonks.


And it is also where I went to school and lived in N. Wembley!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sounds great. So nice Sue could join you.


It was jinx, I love her to pieces and was so pleased they got on so well. She was a bit nervous at first but then she became herself. I was pleased she came.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It was jinx, I love her to pieces and was so pleased they got on so well. She was a bit nervous at first but then she became herself. I was pleased she came.


She is a really lovely lady xx


----------



## grandma susan

Sue and josephine


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We don't have any roses either, but that is due to a shady garden. There is a rose grower not far from here. We have gone to their fields and walked along the rows taking pictures. They keep the rootstock in the field for two years so they know that they can survive a Canadian winter. Any they don't care about the flowers except for marketing purposes so we were allowed to go in and take pictures so long as we didn't go between the rows and damage the plants. A field full of flowering roses is a bit overwhelming, scent-wise.
> I hope that is the last of the rose bushes for you.


I keep a rugosa easy keep rose and 2 climbers. Roses were never my favourite either as they seem high maintenance with spraying. I do like going to the nursery's and photographing their beauties, but let someone else take care of them! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Those "change oil" lights are on a timer. They're not connected to anything in the engine. They just supposed to remind people who don't do a lot of mileage in a year. There should be another light on the dash that is shaped like an engine. If that one comes on, turn the engine off and call a tow truck. That one means something mechanical has broken.
> Skunks can also smell like diesel. When our front porch got sprayed, the house reeked like diesel for a week. I would have preferred garlic.


I have to do a timing belt this year.. the car only has 50,000km on it since new but they tell me it's the age of the belt as well not only km's. We didn't use to change them until 100,000km.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Again


And again......


----------



## grandma susan

We r in pjs crafting. Sad cos its our last nite


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And again......


They look as they are getting on well. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And again......


Lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> We r in pjs crafting. Sad cos its our last nite


Those couple of days went by fast! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

In my bed now, really shattered and happy I've enjoyed the night. I've watched Josephine do her weaving and talked and put the world to rights. She'll be a big miss tomorrow night. We'll have time for a sandwich or something before she catches the train so doesn't go until 3ish. Thanks for a great and happy time Josephine.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> In my bed now, really shattered and happy I've enjoyed the night. I've watched Josephine do her weaving and talked and put the world to rights. She'll be a big miss tomorrow night. We'll have time for a sandwich or something before she catches the train so doesn't go until 3ish. Thanks for a great and happy time Josephine.


So glad you've had such a happy and wonderful time together! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> In my bed now, really shattered and happy I've enjoyed the night. I've watched Josephine do her weaving and talked and put the world to rights. She'll be a big miss tomorrow night. We'll have time for a sandwich or something before she catches the train so doesn't go until 3ish. Thanks for a great and happy time Josephine.


Thank you for a fabulous few days. It's been great and the added bonus of wall to wall sunshine. Looking forward to the next time. Xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely meal. We are officially stuffed.


Looks delicious and you look beautiful ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that gs2 has passed his grade 5 piano exam.


Congrats to him that's wonderful.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> And again......


That's such a great photo ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Don't laugh when you read this Polly, I close my eyes and hold my breath before I click! :sm04:


I hold my breath too!????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I pray they stay where they are. I have written this and deleted this a few times. Do not take offense what I write, please. If it happened once it will happen again. Each time will be worse. Praying she realizes this and does not go back with him. If he hits her, he will hit the child. She is so fortunate to have her family to depend on to help her through this rough patch. Hugs to you and her.


Darling no offense at all ❣
One time is once too many for what he did. And it was horrid. He used a 2x4. And the episode lasted from early afternoon till after dark. 
There was an angel on her shoulder because there are no broken bones.

Love you all so much and thank you so so so much for being here for me and for all the good vibes and prayers. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Darling no offense at all ❣
> One time is once too many for what he did. And it was horrid. He used a 2x4. And the episode lasted from early afternoon till after dark.
> There was an angel on her shoulder because there are no broken bones.
> 
> Love you all so much and thank you so so so much for being here for me and for all the good vibes and prayers. ????


OMG I hope she realises she can't go back to him now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk with a severe weather warning out for the next 48 hours, hevy rain and very strong winds. One good thing with it is I can't go out in the garden today which will give my screaming muscles a chance to recover after tackling the jungle yesterday. Managed to expose a rockery with a couple of nice plants in it. Shopping today then hopefully a quiet afternoon in. Might try out a local pub for lunch as they have a pensioners special £4-95 for a one course meal. It will make a change from the supermarket cafe. Have a great Friday it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone, it's raining. That's because Josephine is going home. We can't complain about the weather. I slept well last night. Goodmorning all....


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Darling no offense at all ❣
> One time is once too many for what he did. And it was horrid. He used a 2x4. And the episode lasted from early afternoon till after dark.
> There was an angel on her shoulder because there are no broken bones.
> 
> Love you all so much and thank you so so so much for being here for me and for all the good vibes and prayers. ????


Poor dear Jen and all of you because I know you will all be suffering with her. I hope they lock him up and his fellow prisoners give him the same treatment. Love to you all xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Josephine is on line looking for accommodation for Scarborough next year. She is bookmarking and being very hi tech. Just keeping you all in the loop. Just ideas... No pressures. There's a couple worth thinking about. It might have to be apartments. Whatever....


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly damp Cleveland. Slept like a log after another lovely day in the sun yesterday.

Having a lazy morning before we head to Saltburn for lunch and I catch my train this afternoon. I will not get home til about 9 pm but will have my dinner on the train.
It has been a lovely if all too short a visit but hopefully I will be seeing Susan again soon.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from Whitstable where I'm visiting my old school friend, laters xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Found another one yesterday and removed it. xx


The more the merrier ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Oh, my goodness, how awful. So sorry it was that awful. Thankful for that angel of her shoulder. To read this makes me so angry. The physical signs will fade and disappear. The mental and emotion injuries will be lifelong.
Again it is so wonderful she has family to support her. Sending vibes and love to you all.



linkan said:


> Darling no offense at all ❣
> One time is once too many for what he did. And it was horrid. He used a 2x4. And the episode lasted from early afternoon till after dark.
> There was an angel on her shoulder because there are no broken bones.
> 
> Love you all so much and thank you so so so much for being here for me and for all the good vibes and prayers. ????


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am glad it is raining in your little corner of the world. If your muscles are screaming you are doing to much and ignoring our advice to take it slow on cleaning the garden. After two days of rain the ground will be softer and make removing unwanted items easier and your muscles will hopeful have recovered somewhat.

he next 48 hours, hevy rain and very strong winds. One good thing with it is I can't go out in the garden today which will give my screaming muscles a chance to recover after tackling the jungle yesterday. Managed to expose a rockery with a couple of nice plants in it. Shopping today then hopefully a quiet afternoon in. Might try out a local pub for lunch as they have a pensioners special £4-95 for a one course meal. It will make a change from the supermarket cafe. Have a great Friday it's nearly weekend. xx[/quote]


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Darling no offense at all ❣
> One time is once too many for what he did. And it was horrid. He used a 2x4. And the episode lasted from early afternoon till after dark.
> There was an angel on her shoulder because there are no broken bones.
> 
> Love you all so much and thank you so so so much for being here for me and for all the good vibes and prayers. ????


Please tell me he is in jail


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a delightful time. I was happy you took us along on your treks. How long will you spend on the train? How far will you travel? I could ask Mr. Google but you would be more accurate. ????

Having a lazy morning before we head to Saltburn for lunch and I catc.r my train this afternoon. I will not get home til about 9 pm but will have my dinner on the train.
It has been a lovely if all too short a visit but hopefully I will be seeing Susan again soon.

Happy Friday everyone xx[/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> OMG I hope she realises she can't go back to him now. xx


Me, too, Angela! That is a terrible thing to happen and it doesn't bear thinking about what could have happened to her and the baby. I hope he's in jail! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am glad it is raining in your little corner of the world. If your muscles are screaming you are doing to much and ignoring our advice to take it slow on cleaning the garden. After two days of rain the ground will be softer and make removing unwanted items easier and your muscles will hopeful have recovered somewhat.
> 
> he next 48 hours, hevy rain and very strong winds. One good thing with it is I can't go out in the garden today which will give my screaming muscles a chance to recover after tackling the jungle yesterday. Managed to expose a rockery with a couple of nice plants in it. Shopping today then hopefully a quiet afternoon in. Might try out a local pub for lunch as they have a pensioners special £4-95 for a one course meal. It will make a change from the supermarket cafe. Have a great Friday it's nearly weekend. xx


[/quote]

Morning. The rain has stopped and the sun has come out but still not going out in the garden to work today. Been shopping for food and have ordered a new door for our en-suite. Stopped off at the pub in the next village for dinner. Nicer than the other one we tried but still big portions even though they were called 'lite-bites'. Now home and catching up on here, then might start a new shawl. Oh by the way how did your last visit to the docs go? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Josephine is on line looking for accommodation for Scarborough next year. She is bookmarking and being very hi tech. Just keeping you all in the loop. Just ideas... No pressures. There's a couple worth thinking about. It might have to be apartments. Whatever....


Put me down tentatively if I can find a easier way than 4 trains to get there, seems ridiculous when I am the nearest anyway. xx


----------



## jinx

After seeing several pictures of meals served in your country I can imagine that lite-bites are more than adequately sized. At moms favorite restaurant we would order one meal and share it. There was plenty food and sometimes left room for dessert.
Doctor suggested I get a hobby that I enjoy and that I can do while relaxing????. He was glad I mentioned losing weight as it is hard for him to suggest losing weight when he is a chunky monkey himself. Medication seems to be helping and in a week or two I will be as good as new. Well not new, but as good as I was last month.
Speaking of doctors when are your appointments? Hoping soon so you can feel as good as new.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. The rain has stopped and the sun has come out but still not going out in the garden to work today. Been shopping for food and have ordered a new door for our en-suite. Stopped off at the pub in the next village for dinner. Nicer than the other one we tried but still big portions even though they were called 'lite-bites'. Now home and catching up on here, then might start a new shawl. Oh by the way how did your last visit to the docs go? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sounds like a delightful time. I was happy you took us along on your treks. How long will you spend on the train? How far will you travel? I could ask Mr. Google but you would be more accurate. ????
> 
> Having a lazy morning before we head to Saltburn for lunch and I catc.r my train this afternoon. I will not get home til about 9 pm but will have my dinner on the train.
> It has been a lovely if all too short a visit but hopefully I will be seeing Susan again soon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


[/quote]

I catch the train at 3.15 pm and should be home around 9 ish. I will be on 6 different trains.
Just having some lunch in Saltburn. Xx


----------



## jinx

That boggles my mind.????????????


PurpleFi said:


> I catch the train at 3.15 pm and should be home around 9 ish. I will be on 6 different trains.
> Just having some lunch in Saltburn. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> That boggles my mind.ðððµ


Start of journey. Saltburn Station. Plwase note still hot and sunny. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Start of journey. Saltburn Station. Plwase note still hot and sunny. Xx


That is beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That is beautiful!


Ditto! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Now on the train to Kings Cross having a nice glass of rose.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> After seeing several pictures of meals served in your country I can imagine that lite-bites are more than adequately sized. At moms favorite restaurant we would order one meal and share it. There was plenty food and sometimes left room for dessert.
> Doctor suggested I get a hobby that I enjoy and that I can do while relaxing????. He was glad I mentioned losing weight as it is hard for him to suggest losing weight when he is a chunky monkey himself. Medication seems to be helping and in a week or two I will be as good as new. Well not new, but as good as I was last month.
> Speaking of doctors when are your appointments? Hoping soon so you can feel as good as new.


We don't seem to do that in this country, ordering one meal for two perhaps I should try it some time but DH usually polishes of a main course all on his own.

I would have thought knitting was a relaxing hobby, I know what you mean about a chunky doctor trying to tell their patient to lose weight, DH's grand-niece is greatly overweight and a GP, I wonder how she manages. Glad things are looking up a bit for you, I have decided the English NHS is a bad as the Welsh NHS so am still waiting for both. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Now on the train to Kings Cross having a nice glass of rose.


Cheers. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening my sisters, I've put our Josephine on the train and now I'm nicely on my bed. I've tried to lock the porch door but I think it's swollen with the heat so I've just had to lock the middle door. I'm hoping I'm not raped or pillaged in the night. I'll try later when the door shrinks up a little bit, or it could be a new door I need. It's not going to phase me. I'm sorry to see Josephine go but only a couple of days and Rebecca will be here for two nights. 

We went and had a light lunch before she got on the train and a quick look in a brick a brac shop and sainsburys for a magazine and before we knew where we were the train was here. Time flies when we are having fun. I'll catch up now


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Cheers. xx :sm24:


Cheers. Just having dinner. X


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for a fabulous few days. It's been great and the added bonus of wall to wall sunshine. Looking forward to the next time. Xx


So am I....whenever....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> So am I....whenever....


SOON xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Cheers. Just having dinner. X


What you having, what's it like? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Put me down tentatively if I can find a easier way than 4 trains to get there, seems ridiculous when I am the nearest anyway. xx


I know how you feel jacky haha. I live close and have to get 3 trains, when I go to Josephine it's 3 trains and a five hour journey. But it's worth every bit of it. Take a book with you and it passes. I don't recommend to take cars because I'm 90% sure there's nowhere to park. They are very good on the trains though. You must do what is best for you.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Start of journey. Saltburn Station. Plwase note still hot and sunny. Xx


Hey Josephine it looks pretty classy doesn't it? Xx


----------



## jinx

Do you do doggie bags? Take home the remain of your meal. I keep in mind when ordering what will taste good reheated at home the next day. At fast food places I order a child's meal. Hm. Yet, I am still very overweight.
Usually knitting is a relaxing hobby, but not always. Dr. does not know I knit/crochet. I thought that this week I would take him a hand knit hat.
Hoping you get an appointment soon. Life is so much more enjoyable when all of our parts work correctly.



Barn-dweller said:


> We don't seem to do that in this country, ordering one meal for two perhaps I should try it some time but DH usually polishes of a main course all on his own.
> 
> I would have thought knitting was a relaxing hobby, I know what you mean about a chunky doctor trying to tell their patient to lose weight, DH's grand-niece is greatly overweight and a GP, I wonder how she manages. Glad things are looking up a bit for you, I have decided the English NHS is a bad as the Welsh NHS so am still waiting for both. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm having a snack in bed. Like....chocolate ice cream lolly, ham sandwich in healthy bread, 2 biscuits, pkt of French fries only 78 calories, rice pudding and last but not least a nectarine. Now that's healthy isn't it? ????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

Somewhat healthy and only a days worth of calories.????????????


grandma susan said:


> I'm having a snack in bed. Like....chocolate ice cream lolly, ham sandwich in healthy bread, 2 biscuits, pkt of French fries only 78 calories, rice pudding and last but not least a nectarine. Now that's healthy isn't it? ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Do you do doggie bags? Take home the remain of your meal. I keep in mind when ordering what will taste good reheated at home the next day. At fast food places I order a child's meal. Hm. Yet, I am still very overweight.
> Usually knitting is a relaxing hobby, but not always. Dr. does not know I knit/crochet. I thought that this week I would take him a hand knit hat.
> Hoping you get an appointment soon. Life is so much more enjoyable when all of our parts work correctly.


I think some places do doggie bags but not sure, I try and order the children's meals but even some of those seem enormous no wonder there is an obesity problem in British children. Beginning to forgot what it's like to have everything working.xx


----------



## grandma susan

Just letting you know that through a massive power cut in London and south east, Josephine is stuck on a train, kings cross station has been evacuated. She is weaving....


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That boggles my mind.????????????


Not at the same time jinx!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Start of journey. Saltburn Station. Plwase note still hot and sunny. Xx


I remember that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Cheers. Just having dinner. X


What did you have? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you do doggie bags? Take home the remain of your meal. I keep in mind when ordering what will taste good reheated at home the next day. At fast food places I order a child's meal. Hm. Yet, I am still very overweight.
> Usually knitting is a relaxing hobby, but not always. Dr. does not know I knit/crochet. I thought that this week I would take him a hand knit hat.
> Hoping you get an appointment soon. Life is so much more enjoyable when all of our parts work correctly.


Interested on your take on big meals. Josephine and I were astounded at the size of meals when we were over your side of the pond and quite often shared one! Maybe it depends where you go. I don't think our 'down South' meals are usually as big as the meals we have seen pictures of this week!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm having a snack in bed. Like....chocolate ice cream lolly, ham sandwich in healthy bread, 2 biscuits, pkt of French fries only 78 calories, rice pudding and last but not least a nectarine. Now that's healthy isn't it? ????????????????????????


Well, it sounds like the bread was!!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I will try and keep you all up to date. But it's not looking good for her.at the moment.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Just letting you know that through a massive power cut in London and south east, Josephine is stuck on a train, kings cross station has been evacuated. She is weaving....


Yes, just heard that on the travel news, poor thing, hope she doesn't run out of weaving!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, it sounds like the bread was!!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


And the nectarine, and crisps 74 calls.... I think you might have to message Josephine if you want to talk to her cos she might not be able to get on line if there's no power.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What did you have? xxxx


Once again I've asked that already. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely day down at the coast with my friend from schooldays. She has a lovely house and garden, with a pool but we didn't swim. Went into town (Whitstable) for some lunch and came back via the coastal road, it was glorious!! On the way home, the sky turned very black but I just got home before a really heavy burst of rain came down. Then the sun came out now it's getting dark again.........! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Once again I've asked that already. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


We were just talking jacks you and me about trains, then look what happens....she's stuck on it now with her weaving.


----------



## grandma susan

Just been downstairs and the porch door has cooled down, so I've been able to lock the door. I'm texting Josephine and so are others and we'll keep the home fires burning......


----------



## grandma susan

Josephine is in a taxi and they are taking her to an hotel.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day down at the coast with my friend from schooldays. She has a lovely house and garden, with a pool but we didn't swim. Went into town (Whitstable) for some lunch and came back via the coastal road, it was glorious!! On the way home, the sky turned very black but I just got home before a really heavy burst of rain came down. Then the sun came out now it's getting dark again.........! :sm16: xxxx


Lovely house, is it in Whitstable or further out? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What did you have? xxxx


Brocolli and stilton quiche and salad. Have given up with train and booked into jotel in Peterborough as I didn't want to get stuck in London overnight.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> And the nectarine, and crisps 74 calls.... I think you might have to message Josephine if you want to talk to her cos she might not be able to get on line if there's no power.


Now on hotel wifi x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Brocolli and stilton quiche and salad. Have given up with train and booked into jotel in Peterborough as I didn't want to get stuck in London overnight.


Oh no, 40 miles east and you could have stayed here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, 40 miles east and you could have stayed here. xx


Thanks. I'm fine. It's all good fun x


----------



## jinx

Well, as it turns out she is not even on one train at this time. Glad to hear she put on a happy face and is making the best of the situation. Maybe she can meet some men to chat with.???????? 


London Girl said:


> Not at the same time jinx!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day down at the coast with my friend from schooldays. She has a lovely house and garden, with a pool but we didn't swim. Went into town (Whitstable) for some lunch and came back via the coastal road, it was glorious!! On the way home, the sky turned very black but I just got home before a really heavy burst of rain came down. Then the sun came out now it's getting dark again.........! :sm16: xxxx


Begonias are beautiful, that's one flower I don't grow, I should try them sometime. Glad you had such a great day June. Rain is good for your low maintenance lawn :sm17: 
My garden is not manicured like your friends mine is more just a protected area for delicious flowers the elk like.. :sm16: Today was a cloudy day, a nice change from the heat. Have a good weekend everyone. :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Start of journey. Saltburn Station. Plwase note still hot and sunny. Xx


What a nice tidy place, lots of pride in the UK. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I am expecting that most of you are asleep by now, so I don't expect any new chat just yet! I am going to do a bit of catchup. Nothing much is happenning here, except I am off to a day-long basket weaving workshop tomorrow, which I am looking forward too, with a little trepidation!

So now on to catch up with all of your comings and goings! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Just watching a NEWS broadcast from UK, about a massive loss of power, (it is 1645hrs here) and was just wondering ....... if many of you were affected, and by how much? I know the power is now back on, and I hope none of you were affected too much! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Begonias are beautiful, that's one flower I don't grow, I should try them sometime. Glad you had such a great day June. Rain is good for your low maintenance lawn :sm17:
> My garden is not manicured like your friends mine is more just a protected area for delicious flowers the elk like.. :sm16: Today was a cloudy day, a nice change from the heat. Have a good weekend everyone. :sm02: xoxo


These are beautiful make me feel happy.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Peterborough. Just hot on the train to London. Things seem to be ok this morning.
Just having my breakfast.

Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Begonias are beautiful, that's one flower I don't grow, I should try them sometime. Glad you had such a great day June. Rain is good for your low maintenance lawn :sm17:
> My garden is not manicured like your friends mine is more just a protected area for delicious flowers the elk like.. :sm16: Today was a cloudy day, a nice change from the heat. Have a good weekend everyone. :sm02: xoxo


Just gorgeous, how kind you are to feed your elk!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Peterborough. Just hot on the train to London. Things seem to be ok this morning.
> Just having my breakfast.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xx


Glad you are finally on your way, safe and uneventful journey to you!! xx


----------



## London Girl

I am on the train on my way to meet Mary in London, we are going to the Royal Academy to view the summer exhibition and she is treating me to a late birthday lunch there.

Have a good day everyone, lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a very windy Norfolk but at least it's not raining (yet). Been stocking up my freezer, made lots of cheesy beefburgers. I'm trying to get rid of some railway sleepers in our garden and am waiting for someone to come and see them, also got someone else who is interested so hopefully can get rid of them as long as they can shift them, they are 8ft. long. Nothing else planned for the day just trying not to get my head blown off. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Home at last


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a very windy Surrey. In my chair having a cup of coffee.

I had a lovely time with Susan and the weather was perfect and she was the perfect host. Managed to cram such a lot into a few days and am already planning to meet up again soon.

The journey home was really eventful, but I was fine and quite enjoyed the experience. Made it as far as Peterborough, about 70 miles out of London when we were told our train would terminate there and we had to get on another train. I had a lovely young gentleman help me with my case. We then got on this other train and was told that although it was still in service it wasn't going anywhere for the foreseeable future. So I took the decision that I would rather be stuck in Peterborough for the night than London. Booked a hotel room on my phone and jumped in a taxi. The hotel was very comfortable. Back to the station this morning and completed by journey without incident.

Now I am home the wind has got much stronger so we have battened down the hatches.

I am now going to apply for a full refund on my ticket which will more than cover the cost of the hotel.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you are on the move again. Hoping you are or will be home very soon. Happy Sunny Saturday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Peterborough. Just hot on the train to London. Things seem to be ok this morning.
> Just having my breakfast.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Hoping you have a great day without any problems with the train.



London Girl said:


> I am on the train on my way to meet Mary in London, we are going to the Royal Academy to view the summer exhibition and she is treating me to a late birthday lunch there.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Mr. Google says we call them railroad ties. All the railroad tracks around here have been removed and the land is now maintained as a bicycle/walking path. It appears passenger trains are a thing of the past in our area. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very windy Norfolk but at least it's not raining (yet). Been stocking up my freezer, made lots of cheesy beefburgers. I'm trying to get rid of some railway sleepers in our garden and am waiting for someone to come and see them, also got someone else who is interested so hopefully can get rid of them as long as they can shift them, they are 8ft. long. Nothing else planned for the day just trying not to get my head blown off. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:55 am EDT and 17’c (63’f). Clear, sunny, not as hot today, but the humidity is still there. We will be going down to 10’c at night next week. The mornings will feel quite fall-like, already, and the Canadian National Exhibition that marks the end of summer is on in Toronto. I haven’t gone for years. I’d rather go to the local fall fairs. There are several in my area.
There is a pop up shop coming to my LYS that sells knitting bags. I’m quite happy with my colourful grocery sacks, but I’ll probably go, just to see if they have anything really special.
Mum stayed overnight at Stuart’s house. He went to see his son, and she is looking after his ???? cats.
DD had a meltdown Thursday evening. The laptop that she uses for her business, died. And she was panicking because she has some orders that she needed to complete. So I drove her to Cobourg and Peterborough to find a substitute. Peterborough annoyed me the most. We had checked online and they said they had the laptop in store. When we got there, they couldn’t find it. So I wasted a 45 minute journey for a bunch of apologies. We ended up getting the proper graphics laptop in Cobourg, at Walmart, of all places. The lady had to dig through a bunch of cabinets, but she found it. And I spent the rest of Friday setting it up and loading software for her. The only software that DD had to load was her graphics software as I couldn’t tell if it was set up right or not as I don’t use it. She was a happy camper as she ran up to her room to work. I even had a few hours of a day off to complete my brioche tubey things.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Mr. Google says we call them railroad ties. All the railroad tracks around here have been removed and the land is now maintained as a bicycle/walking path. It appears passenger trains are a thing of the past in our area.


About 15 years ago, one of the two railroad companies bought the other. The first thing that they did was to pull up all the railroad lines of the other and sell off the land where the railway lines used to be. Now, they are starting to put those lines back in, because they did need them after all, and having to buy back all that land, when they can, at much higher prices. The government of Ontario is really pushing for the railway expansion, so they are buying a lot of the property for the company and leasing it back to them so long as it is used for the expanded railway.
The rest of the old lines has been turned into bicycle/walking paths like in your area, but most of them are just too long unless you are have a lot of time. I have been on the old railway trails near Peterborough. I love the old railway bridges, that were left in place.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad your search for a computer was successful. I dislike it when their inventory says they have the needed/wanted item and they cannot find it. 
Oh no the end of summer cannot be here yet! We have only had warm/hot weather a short time. I love fall but am not a real big fan of winter. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:55 am EDT and 17'c (63'f). Clear, sunny, not as hot today, but the humidity is still there. We will be going down to 10'c at night next week. The mornings will feel quite fall-like, already, and the Canadian National Exhibition that marks the end of summer is on in Toronto. I haven't gone for years. I'd rather go to the local fall fairs. There are several in my area.
> There is a pop up shop coming to my LYS that sells knitting bags. I'm quite happy with my colourful grocery sacks, but I'll probably go, just to see if they have anything really special.
> Mum stayed overnight at Stuart's house. He went to see his son, and she is looking after his ???? cats.
> DD had a meltdown Thursday evening. The laptop that she uses for her business, died. And she was panicking because she has some orders that she needed to complete. So I drove her to Cobourg and Peterborough to find a substitute. Peterborough annoyed me the most. We had checked online and they said they had the laptop in store. When we got there, they couldn't find it. So I wasted a 45 minute journey for a bunch of apologies. We ended up getting the proper graphics laptop in Cobourg, at Walmart, of all places. The lady had to dig through a bunch of cabinets, but she found it. And I spent the rest of Friday setting it up and loading software for her. The only software that DD had to load was her graphics software as I couldn't tell if it was set up right or not as I don't use it. She was a happy camper as she ran up to her room to work. I even had a few hours of a day off to complete my brioche tubey things.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad your search for a computer was successful. I dislike it when their inventory says they have the needed/wanted item and they cannot find it.
> Oh no the end of summer cannot be here yet! We have only had warm/hot weather a short time. I love fall but am not a real big fan of winter.


I know. It feels much too soon. I'm not looking forward to new car in the winter. I'll have to take it to an icy parking lot and put it through it's paces to see how it handles.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very windy Surrey. In my chair having a cup of coffee.
> 
> I had a lovely time with Susan and the weather was perfect and she was the perfect host. Managed to cram such a lot into a few days and am already planning to meet up again soon.
> 
> The journey home was really eventful, but I was fine and quite enjoyed the experience. Made it as far as Peterborough, about 70 miles out of London when we were told our train would terminate there and we had to get on another train. I had a lovely young gentleman help me with my case. We then got on this other train and was told that although it was still in service it wasn't going anywhere for the foreseeable future. So I took the decision that I would rather be stuck in Peterborough for the night than London. Booked a hotel room on my phone and jumped in a taxi. The hotel was very comfortable. Back to the station this morning and completed by journey without incident.
> 
> Now I am home the wind has got much stronger so we have battened down the hatches.
> 
> I am now going to apply for a full refund on my ticket which will more than cover the cost of the hotel.


I'm glad that Peterborough worked out better for you. I would not have liked to be stuck somewhere with the power out.
You are lucky to get a refund. Over here you can only get a refund for a mechanical breakdown of the train. Power outages and weather delays (icing of tracks and switches, washing out of the railway lines) you do not get a refund.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very windy Norfolk but at least it's not raining (yet). Been stocking up my freezer, made lots of cheesy beefburgers. I'm trying to get rid of some railway sleepers in our garden and am waiting for someone to come and see them, also got someone else who is interested so hopefully can get rid of them as long as they can shift them, they are 8ft. long. Nothing else planned for the day just trying not to get my head blown off. Have a great weekend. xx


We make "meaty things" with ground/minced beef, pork and big Portabella mushrooms. They freeze well, bbq well, and taste yummy.
If it looks like you will be blown away, come inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I am on the train on my way to meet Mary in London, we are going to the Royal Academy to view the summer exhibition and she is treating me to a late birthday lunch there.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, lots of love to you all xxxx


Have a great meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just gorgeous, how kind you are to feed your elk!! Xxxx


Ha ha I don't think that was the intention :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am expecting that most of you are asleep by now, so I don't expect any new chat just yet! I am going to do a bit of catchup. Nothing much is happenning here, except I am off to a day-long basket weaving workshop tomorrow, which I am looking forward too, with a little trepidation!
> 
> So now on to catch up with all of your comings and goings! xoxoxo


I hope your workshop goes well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Begonias are beautiful, that's one flower I don't grow, I should try them sometime. Glad you had such a great day June. Rain is good for your low maintenance lawn :sm17:
> My garden is not manicured like your friends mine is more just a protected area for delicious flowers the elk like.. :sm16: Today was a cloudy day, a nice change from the heat. Have a good weekend everyone. :sm02: xoxo


Your Lillie's are so pretty. We just have the regular ditch Lillie's. DD would love to have some Black Eyed Susan's but we just don't have enough sun for them.


----------



## nitz8catz

I thought I would post a picture of our sad hollyhocks. They still have pretty flowers but they were much happier before slugs and moth ate all their leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just been downstairs and the porch door has cooled down, so I've been able to lock the door. I'm texting Josephine and so are others and we'll keep the home fires burning......


The next time that the door won't shut, try wedging a chair under the door knob. It won't stop a determined thief, but it will make enough racket to warn you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We were just talking jacks you and me about trains, then look what happens....she's stuck on it now with her weaving.


I would have liked to see weaving on the train. Maybe the next time that I am there.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day down at the coast with my friend from schooldays. She has a lovely house and garden, with a pool but we didn't swim. Went into town (Whitstable) for some lunch and came back via the coastal road, it was glorious!! On the way home, the sky turned very black but I just got home before a really heavy burst of rain came down. Then the sun came out now it's getting dark again.........! :sm16: xxxx


That is a beautiful house. The begonias are a very nice pop of colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Interested on your take on big meals. Josephine and I were astounded at the size of meals when we were over your side of the pond and quite often shared one! Maybe it depends where you go. I don't think our 'down South' meals are usually as big as the meals we have seen pictures of this week!!


I do remember we did split/share a couple of meals. And the American portions are bigger than Canadian portions. Even the Big Mac at McDonalds is bigger. Our looks like a kiddie burger.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I think some places do doggie bags but not sure, I try and order the children's meals but even some of those seem enormous no wonder there is an obesity problem in British children. Beginning to forgot what it's like to have everything working.xx


Most places here have take out containers, but we rarely have enough to take home, except Chinese food. There's always enough for two meals.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm having a snack in bed. Like....chocolate ice cream lolly, ham sandwich in healthy bread, 2 biscuits, pkt of French fries only 78 calories, rice pudding and last but not least a nectarine. Now that's healthy isn't it? ????????????????????????


Was that a snack, or 2nd supper? :sm09: 
Sounds yummy to me.
:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I know how you feel jacky haha. I live close and have to get 3 trains, when I go to Josephine it's 3 trains and a five hour journey. But it's worth every bit of it. Take a book with you and it passes. I don't recommend to take cars because I'm 90% sure there's nowhere to park. They are very good on the trains though. You must do what is best for you.


I'm still looking forward to the GO train being extended to Peterborough. It's been delayed for two years. When the train gets there, they'll put in bus routes that take people to the train, and I will be able to get to Toronto without having to drive for an hour first just to get to the train station.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. DD just came downstairs and mumbled something like “food”. She had a late night getting caught up on her work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our sad hollyhocks. They still have pretty flowers but they were much happier before slugs and moth ate all their leaves.


Shame about the slugs but they brighten up a corner. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Home at last


And I bet Bentley and Mr. P were glad to see you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our sad hollyhocks. They still have pretty flowers but they were much happier before slugs and moth ate all their leaves.


The blossoms are pretty, though. Glad you got your DD sorted out okay on Thursday. Woke up to rain this morning. Hopefully it won't last all day, but we probably need it, so will put up with it. No plans for me today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And us time. xx :sm24:


oh yes, I do hope so! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Mr J wasn't born too far away from your granny in the township of Galt. He tells me the names don't exist any more as the towns including Hespeler were amalgamated into the city of Cambridge. Mr J's grandparents on his Dads side were from England. Small world eh? xxx


and getting smaller by the day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I keep a rugosa easy keep rose and 2 climbers. Roses were never my favourite either as they seem high maintenance with spraying. I do like going to the nursery's and photographing their beauties, but let someone else take care of them! :sm17:


My roses rule! The yellow one never stops flowering, and the pink one has taken over the wall (and door!) I never spray them, and rarely cut them.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> And again......


Both lovely ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> We r in pjs crafting. Sad cos its our last nite


all our visits with each other go far too quickly.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Darling no offense at all ❣
> One time is once too many for what he did. And it was horrid. He used a 2x4. And the episode lasted from early afternoon till after dark.
> There was an angel on her shoulder because there are no broken bones.
> 
> Love you all so much and thank you so so so much for being here for me and for all the good vibes and prayers. ????


OMG that made me cry. Our poor Jen. She deserves good things, not brutality like that. I hope they lock him up.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Josephine is on line looking for accommodation for Scarborough next year. She is bookmarking and being very hi tech. Just keeping you all in the loop. Just ideas... No pressures. There's a couple worth thinking about. It might have to be apartments. Whatever....


Whatever indeed. As long as we are together.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Put me down tentatively if I can find a easier way than 4 trains to get there, seems ridiculous when I am the nearest anyway. xx


There might be parking, I hope.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I know how you feel jacky haha. I live close and have to get 3 trains, when I go to Josephine it's 3 trains and a five hour journey. But it's worth every bit of it. Take a book with you and it passes. I don't recommend to take cars because I'm 90% sure there's nowhere to park. They are very good on the trains though. You must do what is best for you.


OK trains it is!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very windy Surrey. In my chair having a cup of coffee.
> 
> I had a lovely time with Susan and the weather was perfect and she was the perfect host. Managed to cram such a lot into a few days and am already planning to meet up again soon.
> 
> The journey home was really eventful, but I was fine and quite enjoyed the experience. Made it as far as Peterborough, about 70 miles out of London when we were told our train would terminate there and we had to get on another train. I had a lovely young gentleman help me with my case. We then got on this other train and was told that although it was still in service it wasn't going anywhere for the foreseeable future. So I took the decision that I would rather be stuck in Peterborough for the night than London. Booked a hotel room on my phone and jumped in a taxi. The hotel was very comfortable. Back to the station this morning and completed by journey without incident.
> 
> Now I am home the wind has got much stronger so we have battened down the hatches.
> 
> I am now going to apply for a full refund on my ticket which will more than cover the cost of the hotel.


The wind here was very strong last night. We were woken by a loud bang as the wind somehow blew down the hatch to the loft. No damage outside as far as I know.


----------



## SaxonLady

I had a lovely day with the twins yesterday. Sorry to confuse you all. I usually collect them from school on Thursdays, but it is the holidays and they have other plans on Thursdays.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's a sunny day with great big downpours of rain, but still warm. 

I'm pleased Josephine is home and safe, she must have been fed up. The journey is long enough as it is, without all a that trouble. Anyway, welcome home love.

I've been in to see Karen this morning and we had a cup of chocolate, she's had another outburst of her infection but is over it again. I had lunch, sat down and did a sudoku, then went to sleep for two hours. I hope I sleep tonight. 

The boys facetimed me last night, I thought they were missing me, but seemingly I had to see how well daisy hamster is it. I just go with Flo ???? I've no more news seeing as I've not done or been anywhere, im looking forward to seeing Rebecca on high noon (ish). Remember your Mac Rebecca and wellies....


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping you have a great day without any problems with the train.


The train was fine thank you and we had a lovely day! Some of the paintings were extremely yuk but I like some of them. Susan, this life size model tiger is covered in Tunnocks wrappers, we thought of you!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> The train was fine thank you and we had a lovely day! Some of the paintings were extremely yuk but I like some of them. Susan, this life size model tiger is covered in Tunnocks wrappers, we thought of you!!


Now isn't that brilliant? Absolutely great.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's a sunny day with great big downpours of rain, but still warm.
> 
> I'm pleased Josephine is home and safe, she must have been fed up. The journey is long enough as it is, without all a that trouble. Anyway, welcome home love.
> 
> I've been in to see Karen this morning and we had a cup of chocolate, she's had another outburst of her infection but is over it again. I had lunch, sat down and did a sudoku, then went to sleep for two hours. I hope I sleep tonight.
> 
> The boys facetimed me last night, I thought they were missing me, but seemingly I had to see how well daisy hamster is it. I just go with Flo ???? I've no more news seeing as I've not done or been anywhere, im looking forward to seeing Rebecca on high noon (ish). Remember your Mac Rebecca and wellies....


You said that to me and all I wore were sandals and my suntops and skirt. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The train was fine thank you and we had a lovely day! Some of the paintings were extremely yuk but I like some of them. Susan, this life size model tiger is covered in Tunnocks wrappers, we thought of you!!


Amazing x


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> There might be parking, I hope.


Susan has said that it's pointless having a car as there's no places to park if we go anywhere and we'll have to bus it. Not sure about where we stay but maybe not if it's in Scarborough. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The wind here was very strong last night. We were woken by a loud bang as the wind somehow blew down the hatch to the loft. No damage outside as far as I know.


We've got two hatches here, both have blown off today so far. Lots of new noises happening around the place as well. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:55 am EDT and 17'c (63'f). Clear, sunny, not as hot today, but the humidity is still there. We will be going down to 10'c at night next week. The mornings will feel quite fall-like, already, and the Canadian National Exhibition that marks the end of summer is on in Toronto. I haven't gone for years. I'd rather go to the local fall fairs. There are several in my area.
> There is a pop up shop coming to my LYS that sells knitting bags. I'm quite happy with my colourful grocery sacks, but I'll probably go, just to see if they have anything really special.
> Mum stayed overnight at Stuart's house. He went to see his son, and she is looking after his ???? cats.
> DD had a meltdown Thursday evening. The laptop that she uses for her business, died. And she was panicking because she has some orders that she needed to complete. So I drove her to Cobourg and Peterborough to find a substitute. Peterborough annoyed me the most. We had checked online and they said they had the laptop in store. When we got there, they couldn't find it. So I wasted a 45 minute journey for a bunch of apologies. We ended up getting the proper graphics laptop in Cobourg, at Walmart, of all places. The lady had to dig through a bunch of cabinets, but she found it. And I spent the rest of Friday setting it up and loading software for her. The only software that DD had to load was her graphics software as I couldn't tell if it was set up right or not as I don't use it. She was a happy camper as she ran up to her room to work. I even had a few hours of a day off to complete my brioche tubey things.


Well done mum, why is life never easy?!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> About 15 years ago, one of the two railroad companies bought the other. The first thing that they did was to pull up all the railroad lines of the other and sell off the land where the railway lines used to be. Now, they are starting to put those lines back in, because they did need them after all, and having to buy back all that land, when they can, at much higher prices. The government of Ontario is really pushing for the railway expansion, so they are buying a lot of the property for the company and leasing it back to them so long as it is used for the expanded railway.
> The rest of the old lines has been turned into bicycle/walking paths like in your area, but most of them are just too long unless you are have a lot of time. I have been on the old railway trails near Peterborough. I love the old railway bridges, that were left in place.


I would have thought that in such big countries as Canada and the USA, railways to cover the long distances between towns and cities were an absolute necessity!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that Peterborough worked out better for you. I would not have liked to be stuck somewhere with the power out.
> You are lucky to get a refund. Over here you can only get a refund for a mechanical breakdown of the train. Power outages and weather delays (icing of tracks and switches, washing out of the railway lines) you do not get a refund.


I expect the railway companies will in turn get their refunds form the National Grid, that was where the failure occurred!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our sad hollyhocks. They still have pretty flowers but they were much happier before slugs and moth ate all their leaves.


Oh dear, as you say the flowers are still very pretty!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That is a beautiful house. The begonias are a very nice pop of colour.


I took a lovely zoomed-in picture of them but for some reason, it won't transfer to my phone! Hang on, let me try something.....


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> I took a lovely zoomed-in picture of them but for some reason, it won't transfer to my phone! Hang on, let me try something.....


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The wind here was very strong last night. We were woken by a loud bang as the wind somehow blew down the hatch to the loft. No damage outside as far as I know.


Scary! I was walking up the Haymarket this morning and a chair and table outside a cafe was being blown across the pavement in front of me!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Now isn't that brilliant? Absolutely great.


How about this?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!


Bootiful x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How about this?


Like that place we found in Blackpool. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!


Beautiful!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How about this?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The train was fine thank you and we had a lovely day! Some of the paintings were extremely yuk but I like some of them. Susan, this life size model tiger is covered in Tunnocks wrappers, we thought of you!!


and they never looked more beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!


even better close up!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> How about this?


It should be a yarn shop.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It should be a yarn shop.


Perhaps we should open one called that, or call it The Stash Shop, I'm sure we have enough between us to do that. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Like that place we found in Blackpool. xxxx


Yes, I'd forgotten that, might be the same place of course!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> These are beautiful make me feel happy.


Thanks Polly, the yellow black eyed Susan's are especially cheery. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just gorgeous, how kind you are to feed your elk!! Xxxx


They got into the neighbours edible garden through the hedge between us yesterday... I felt so bad. Then there are people who feed them and treat them like pets :sm16: xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very windy Norfolk but at least it's not raining (yet). Been stocking up my freezer, made lots of cheesy beefburgers. I'm trying to get rid of some railway sleepers in our garden and am waiting for someone to come and see them, also got someone else who is interested so hopefully can get rid of them as long as they can shift them, they are 8ft. long. Nothing else planned for the day just trying not to get my head blown off. Have a great weekend. xx


Are they treated? I have a couple of raised beds done with them, but can't grow veggies because they are. You don't have many trees around as a wind bluff, will this be normal weather for you! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Home at last


Bentley sure knows where to park himself for a colourful photo op! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our sad hollyhocks. They still have pretty flowers but they were much happier before slugs and moth ate all their leaves.


I miss Hollyhocks, I remember mine always had rust.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> My roses rule! The yellow one never stops flowering, and the pink one has taken over the wall (and door!) I never spray them, and rarely cut them.


I bet it looks very beautiful where they grow, I've always wanted to have them growing on an arch but the Elk rule what I can do! xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I'd forgotten that, might be the same place of course!! xxxx


That one was spelt with an x


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> The train was fine thank you and we had a lovely day! Some of the paintings were extremely yuk but I like some of them. Susan, this life size model tiger is covered in Tunnocks wrappers, we thought of you!!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Are they treated? I have a couple of raised beds done with them, but can't grow veggies because they are. You don't have many trees around as a wind bluff, will this be normal weather for you! xxx


It's odd what some people will do


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!


Now those are begonia's, are you going to try some for your yard June! xxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> That one was spelt with an x


Great picture, did you rope someone in to take it?


----------



## linkan

Just checking in. Xoxo ????


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Just checking in. Xoxo ????


How are things?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are they treated? I have a couple of raised beds done with them, but can't grow veggies because they are. You don't have many trees around as a wind bluff, will this be normal weather for you! xxx


Apparently the local town,King's Lynn is known as The Windy Town, so yes I think we might have more wind around here but at least today it has been a warmish wind. They probably have been treated at some time but were being used as a bench in the garden. We do actually have quite a few trees over the back fence but the rest of Britain is being blown about as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Great picture, did you rope someone in to take it?


Yes I think Josephine grabbed someone off the street to take it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Just checking in. Xoxo ????


How are things? xx Woops Rebecca got there first, but still concerned.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps we should open one called that, or call it The Stash Shop, I'm sure we have enough between us to do that. xx :sm23:


I know where to get some sheep!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I know where to get some sheep!


Right, are you suggesting we go right back to basics and start at the beginning of the process? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I know where to get some sheep!


Did I ever show you this photo of my Mom with my sheep from the 80's? Fat aren't they! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Right, are you suggesting we go right back to basics and start at the beginning of the process? xx :sm23: :sm23:


You have the room, why not! :sm15: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Did I ever show you this photo of my Mom with my sheep from the 80's? Fat aren't they! xxx


Nice photo, what breed are the sheep? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You have the room, why not! :sm15: xxx


Not any more, although I have found a field of sheep just down the road from us. We're definitely in wheat country here, the combines have been in overdrive lately. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice photo, what breed are the sheep? xx


Suffolk x Cheviot if I remember correctly. It spun up nice enough woolen method and made good socks.


----------



## jinx

Glad the trains were fine. You did make it home okay? The tiger is interesting?????


London Girl said:


> The train was fine thank you and we had a lovely day! Some of the paintings were extremely yuk but I like some of them. Susan, this life size model tiger is covered in Tunnocks wrappers, we thought of you!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Now those are begonia's, are you going to try some for your yard June! xxx


Maybe next year, he makes such a fuss of them, I'm not sure I'm ready for that level of dedication! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Did I ever show you this photo of my Mom with my sheep from the 80's? Fat aren't they! xxx


Awww! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Right, are you suggesting we go right back to basics and start at the beginning of the process? xx :sm23: :sm23:


I know it's not for everybody but I am really enjoying doing it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Did I ever show you this photo of my Mom with my sheep from the 80's? Fat aren't they! xxx


Lovely photo xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I know it's not for everybody but I am really enjoying doing it.


That's fine, I hope you would be able to keep up with demand. xx :sm23:


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> How are things?


Today has been quiet. We are all trying to take today and relax, regenerate, refuel the soul for all the days to come. Each one is better than the one before.
I see her relaxing in a way she hasn't for the last two years. 
She's told me a few things that made my blood boil, but it's behind us all now and it's going to stay behind us.
We are so very lucky that her and Rosebud were not gravely hurt. 
We are still being very vigilant as no arrest had been made yet. He's still hiding.
You gals.. thank you so much for all the healing vibes and precious thoughts for them. It really means alot to us.????????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Those "change oil" lights are on a timer. They're not connected to anything in the engine. They just supposed to remind people who don't do a lot of mileage in a year. There should be another light on the dash that is shaped like an engine. If that one comes on, turn the engine off and call a tow truck. That one means something mechanical has broken.
> Skunks can also smell like diesel. When our front porch got sprayed, the house reeked like diesel for a week. I would have preferred garlic.


I'm timid about letting dog out for her last run. I turn on both lights and bang inside the glass door thinking if the skunk sprays it will,be before I let the dog out. Tonight I smelled it again as did son but I'd already let the dog out thank goodness. Don't know how to get the skunk to move away.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> You say the most intelligent things.


Well thank you ...or are you busting on me????
I really do value friends so much. Keb Mo does a beautiful song called One Friend. About how he wants at least one friend to get him thru the day. Love his music.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> And again......


----------



## jollypolly

Lovely ladies.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!


Wow! Just gorgeous!


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Thanks Polly, the yellow black eyed Susan's are especially cheery. xxx


Love them too. My African violets are not doing well I've bought soil to repot them. Hoping not to kill them. Even my Christmas cactus look peaked. I think I've missed watering them then over watered them. The tree is holding lots of leaves but one leaf droops. Odd.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> That one was spelt with an x


A rowdy crowd if I ever saw one ????????
Sure you will have a great time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Today has been quiet. We are all trying to take today and relax, regenerate, refuel the soul for all the days to come. Each one is better than the one before.
> I see her relaxing in a way she hasn't for the last two years.
> She's told me a few things that made my blood boil, but it's behind us all now and it's going to stay behind us.
> We are so very lucky that her and Rosebud were not gravely hurt.
> We are still being very vigilant as no arrest had been made yet. He's still hiding.
> You gals.. thank you so much for all the healing vibes and precious thoughts for them. It really means alot to us.????????


So pleased she is starting to relax, it will take a long time to get over but I'm sure with your help and support she will. Hope they find him soon and throw the book at him. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Did I ever show you this photo of my Mom with my sheep from the 80's? Fat aren't they! xxx


She's a pretty lady.


----------



## jollypolly

I'm getting a screen that says I'm going to win$1000 from Walmart. I'm not replying because it must be a trick.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny and far less windy Norfolk, just a breeze today. Getting lots of replies to my railway sleepers but haven't got anyone to actually come and get them yet. One bloke came yesterday thinking he could get them in his car, tried lifting them and decided he needed a van and help, later rang us up and said they were heavier than he realised and backed out. We'll see what today brings, must have 8 or 9 people showing interest. Have started ANOTHER shawl, this one is called Simplicity, can't get my head round complicated ones at the moment. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased she is starting to relax, it will take a long time to get over but I'm sure with your help and support she will. Hope they find him soon and throw the book at him. xx


Amen to that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! I am just getting ready to go and pick DD up so we can head off to our posh hotel for our spa break so won't be around today or most of tomorrow. Be good, all of you, and look after yourselves, lots of love, June xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! I am just getting ready to go and pick DD up so we can head off to our posh hotel for our spa break so won't be around today or most of tomorrow. Be good, all of you, and look after yourselves, lots of love, June xxxxxx


Have a wonderful timexxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:
 

> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! I am just getting ready to go and pick DD up so we can head off to our posh hotel for our spa break so won't be around today or most of tomorrow. Be good, all of you, and look after yourselves, lots of love, June xxxxxx


Have a great and relaxing time. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Woke up in my own bed this morning and took a minute to realize where I was!

DD and LM are coming over to lunch today (the boys are off car rallying) so I will be hearing all about their holiday.

Nothing much else planned for today except I must sort out some wool for dyeing.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I am 100% serious. I love reading your posts. I feel sorry you are so often frustrated. However, the other things you write are interesting, enjoyable, and often funny. Wish you would have time to post more often.



jollypolly said:


> Well thank you ...or are you busting on me????
> I really do value friends so much. Keb Mo does a beautiful song called One Friend. About how he wants at least one friend to get him thru the day. Love his music.


----------



## jinx

It is a trick. Ignore it.


jollypolly said:


> I'm getting a screen that says I'm going to win$1000 from Walmart. I'm not replying because it must be a trick.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope someone wakes up those sleepers and moves them off your property. Your shawls are all so beautiful. I love the one you made for June.

quote=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a sunny and far less windy Norfolk, just a breeze today. Getting lots of replies to my railway sleepers but haven't got anyone to actually come and get them yet. One bloke came yesterday thinking he could get them in his car, tried lifting them and decided he needed a van and help, later rang us up and said they were heavier than he realised and backed out. We'll see what today brings, must have 8 or 9 people showing interest. Have started ANOTHER shawl, this one is called Simplicity, can't get my head round complicated ones at the moment. Have a restful Sunday. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Have a grand time. It seems you have been off and away every day this week. Wondering how your husband is enjoying his alone time.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! I am just getting ready to go and pick DD up so we can head off to our posh hotel for our spa break so won't be around today or most of tomorrow. Be good, all of you, and look after yourselves, lots of love, June xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad you are enjoying playing with wool in a way that does not irritate you. Maybe if you go back to knitting in the future you will be able to do it without discomfort.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Woke up in my own bed this morning and took a minute to realize where I was!
> DD and LM are coming over to lunch today (the boys are off car rallying) so I will be hearing all about their holiday.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today except I must sort out some wool for dyeing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope someone wakes up those sleepers and moves them off your property. Your shawls are all so beautiful. I love the one you made for June.
> 
> quote=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a sunny and far less windy Norfolk, just a breeze today. Getting lots of replies to my railway sleepers but haven't got anyone to actually come and get them yet. One bloke came yesterday thinking he could get them in his car, tried lifting them and decided he needed a van and help, later rang us up and said they were heavier than he realised and backed out. We'll see what today brings, must have 8 or 9 people showing interest. Have started ANOTHER shawl, this one is called Simplicity, can't get my head round complicated ones at the moment. Have a restful Sunday. xx


[/quote]

Morning, thank you. Yes someone has come to wake them up but only brought his small wife with him so has now gone off to round up some strapping lads to help him lift them. xx


----------



## jinx

How long are the sleepers? When we moved here we also removed some sleepers. However, our sleepers were in the ground vertical and we had to dig down 4 feet to remove them.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, thank you. Yes someone has come to wake them up but only brought his small wife with him so has now gone off to round up some strapping lads to help him lift them. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps we should open one called that, or call it The Stash Shop, I'm sure we have enough between us to do that. xx :sm23:


could we find one big enough?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> How long are the sleepers? When we moved here we also removed some sleepers. However, our sleepers were in the ground vertical and we had to dig down 4 feet to remove them.


These are 8 foot 7 inches. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

this is for all of you!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> could we find one big enough?


Ah that could be a problem. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> this is for all of you!


You do with your Janet cuddles. xx :sm24: :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! I am just getting ready to go and pick DD up so we can head off to our posh hotel for our spa break so won't be around today or most of tomorrow. Be good, all of you, and look after yourselves, lots of love, June xxxxxx


Relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You do with your Janet cuddles. xx :sm24: :sm15: :sm23:


I do. I only cuddle people who deserve it, so I do it for real.


----------



## SaxonLady

The sky is a trifle grey today, but the sun keeps playing peekaboo, so it's warm enough


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I do. I only cuddle people who deserve it, so I do it for real.


That's lovely to know I'm one of those, makes me feel special. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The sky is a trifle grey today, but the sun keeps playing peekaboo, so it's warm enough


Same here but still pretty windy on and off. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased she is starting to relax, it will take a long time to get over but I'm sure with your help and support she will. Hope they find him soon and throw the book at him. xx


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! I am just getting ready to go and pick DD up so we can head off to our posh hotel for our spa break so won't be around today or most of tomorrow. Be good, all of you, and look after yourselves, lots of love, June xxxxxx


Have a great time! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters, it's raining a little bit but it's just started. There was a fun afternoon in the little park for the children , they were going to make scarecrows, because it's scarecrow week, I think. Anyway it's just started raining so I presume they've been dry.

I had tea with marg today, first time I've seen her this week. Parents to be are doing very well she says and so are grandparents to be also. She's really excited. Then I had a really hot bath and a laze in it. I'm smelling nice, ready for my visitor tomorrow at noonish. Rebecca I haven't got a bottle opener bring one , unless you buy a screw top. Josephine said I had to tell you that the wine she got was lovely. 

I expect Josephine slept better last night and will be pleased to be home. Is Bentley speaking to you Josephine? (Is mr p). Hahah. Only joking..


----------



## grandma susan

I didn't finish my writing but sent the sent button by mistake. Well...I'm finished now. Luv yawl...


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> How about this?


Brill again....


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Did I ever show you this photo of my Mom with my sheep from the 80's? Fat aren't they! xxx


I can see a likeness between you and mom. And yes they are fat sheep. ????????????????

I can't find a sheep emoji. Have these instead


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I would have thought that in such big countries as Canada and the USA, railways to cover the long distances between towns and cities were an absolute necessity!!


I would love a train ride but here sadly owning your own car has made it obsolete and that is sad!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It is a trick. Ignore it.


Ignore scams jolly...don't answer the phone unless you can see the number on the phone. There's lots of scams here, and they are so realistic.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> this is for all of you!


Right back at you my friend!


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from Nutfield Priory, still celebrating my birthday! Having a wonderful time here, we've had a cream tea, been in the sauna, the steam room, jacuzzi and done a few lengths in the pool. We are now in our beautiful room sipping gin samples, supplied by my lovely DD! Dinner at 7.45! Xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Nutfield Priory, still celebrating my birthday! Having a wonderful time here, we've had a cream tea, been in the sauna, the steam room, jacuzzi and done a few lengths in the pool. We are now in our beautiful room sipping gin samples, supplied by my lovely DD! Dinner at 7.45! Xxxxxx


Wow, you won't want to eat for the rest of the week. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, you won't want to eat for the rest of the week. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Wanna bet? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Nutfield Priory, still celebrating my birthday! Having a wonderful time here, we've had a cream tea, been in the sauna, the steam room, jacuzzi and done a few lengths in the pool. We are now in our beautiful room sipping gin samples, supplied by my lovely DD! Dinner at 7.45! Xxxxxx


It all sounds wonderful! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wanna bet? Xxxx


Knowing you perhaps not. xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I'm getting a screen that says I'm going to win$1000 from Walmart. I'm not replying because it must be a trick.


It is.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! I am just getting ready to go and pick DD up so we can head off to our posh hotel for our spa break so won't be around today or most of tomorrow. Be good, all of you, and look after yourselves, lots of love, June xxxxxx


Enjoy ????????❣


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Woke up in my own bed this morning and took a minute to realize where I was!
> 
> DD and LM are coming over to lunch today (the boys are off car rallying) so I will be hearing all about their holiday.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today except I must sort out some wool for dyeing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Quality time ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> this is for all of you!


I LOVE IT ❣ RIGHT BACK AT YA ????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Nutfield Priory, still celebrating my birthday! Having a wonderful time here, we've had a cream tea, been in the sauna, the steam room, jacuzzi and done a few lengths in the pool. We are now in our beautiful room sipping gin samples, supplied by my lovely DD! Dinner at 7.45! Xxxxxx


It's so wonderful that you get to do that with your dd ???? ❤
You both deserve the pampering so enjoy every minute ????


----------



## Islander

It's an overcast drizzly Sunday, not enough rain to quench anything though. Planted beans and hope to eat fresh in September. With a little luck fish family is increasing, these Rams are expensive to buy so it would be nice to make a few of my own. They are the most attentive parents, fawning over their eggs... this morning they were moved off the rock to a new spot and I can see wigglers in the gravel. The female picks them up and deposits them back where they are safe. Now if nothing else eats them I'm good. Sirloin Pork roast in the oven but wish it were lamb chops! Happy Sunday to you all. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's an overcast drizzly Sunday, not enough rain to quench anything though. Planted beans and hope to eat fresh in September. With a little luck fish family is increasing, these Rams are expensive to buy so it would be nice to make a few of my own. They are the most attentive parents, fawning over their eggs... this morning they were moved off the rock to a new spot and I can see wigglers in the gravel. The female picks them up and deposits them back where they are safe. Now if nothing else eats them I'm good. Sirloin Pork roast in the oven but wish it were lamb chops! Happy Sunday to you all. xoxox


Had strange weather here today, lots of black clouds and sunshine and a couple of torrential downpours. Congrats. on becoming a Ram Grandma. Your sirloin pork sounds good, we tried out the cheesy burgers I made yesterday. Very tasty, even though I say so myself. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Had strange weather here today, lots of black clouds and sunshine and a couple of torrential downpours. Congrats. on becoming a Ram Grandma. Your sirloin pork sounds good, we tried out the cheesy burgers I made yesterday. Very tasty, even though I say so myself. xx


Do you mix the meat with grated cheese or stuff them? Having steamed new white potato's and green beans with it... gravy too. DH still loves a good meal. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Do you mix the meat with grated cheese or stuff them? Having steamed new white potato's and green beans with it... gravy too. DH still loves a good meal. xoxo


Mixed grated cheese in the mixture and garlic and cayenne pepper. Love the sound of yours too. I always know when John is ill by whether he eats or not. He's seriously ill if he loses his appetite. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

I just burned by girl I leaned over the pan with a lid on it to turn the oven on and the steam apparently was escaping and it hurt pretty bad that’s a first for me!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just burned by girl I leaned over the pan with a lid on it to turn the oven on and the steam apparently was escaping and it hurt pretty bad that's a first for me!


Ouch, I'm always doing that, it hurts. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, that must be a man thing. Harold can be sick for days, but always gets up and eats 3 times a day. If he misses a meal I drag him to the doctor as then he is sick sick.


Barn-dweller said:


> Mixed grated cheese in the mixture and garlic and cayenne pepper. Love the sound of yours too. I always know when John is ill by whether he eats or not. He's seriously ill if he loses his appetite. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Oh yeah, steam is painful. Hoping it is calmed down now.


binkbrice said:


> I just burned by girl I leaned over the pan with a lid on it to turn the oven on and the steam apparently was escaping and it hurt pretty bad that's a first for me!


----------



## jinx

Thursday we had escalloped potatoes and ham in the instant pot. It tasted so good I told Harold I wished I had room to eat more as it tasted so good. Not often I think my cooking is that spectacular.


Barn-dweller said:


> Had strange weather here today, lots of black clouds and sunshine and a couple of torrential downpours. Congrats. on becoming a Ram Grandma. Your sirloin pork sounds good, we tried out the cheesy burgers I made yesterday. Very tasty, even though I say so myself. xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Thursday we had escalloped potatoes and ham in the instant pot. It tasted so good I told Harold I wished I had room to eat more as it tasted so good. Not often I think my cooking is that spectacular.


I'm going to be using scalloped potatoes to make pizza potatoes this week. Yuuuuum


----------



## linkan

Today I made chili


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk not sure which way it will go today but at least the wind has gone. Conservatory man is coming this afternoon with final plans then we will find out when they can start, I was actually astonished that the one we've got at the moment didn't blow away in all the wind it is so flimsy. Man who wanted our sleepers has backed out so have to start again there, people don't realise how heavy they are. Right off to see what I have to do with dinner, bought a rack of chinese ribs, don't know what they will be like but if you don't try you won't know. You all have a good week. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Off to visit some sheep with KnitWIts today.

Happy Monday everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Off to visit some sheep with KnitWIts today.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxxx


Morning. What sort of sheep and where, sounds intriguing? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is cloudy and dark, but no rain. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon with high humidity.
I have no money left, and payday is Thursday. When DD bought her new laptop, I insisted on her getting an extended warranty. She wasn't going to get it so I paid for that. Then the barbeque wouldn't work. It ended up being a faulty valve and a new tank solved that problem. Then my smoker broke yesterday. My auger was going like crazy. It filled the firebox and half the smoker with its pellets. I emptied that all out, vacuumed it out and had the lighter post replaced. And it's working again. We had a lovely smoked pork shoulder last night. Luckily, my car is full of gas that should last until Thursday. Thank heavens for large gas tanks. And I bought some Contigos at Costco the last time I was there for one of the ladies at work so she will be reimbursing me.
I found an ad for a brioche class for a LYS in Galt (Cambridge) with a cowl that look very much like mine.

Their's
https://www.galthouseofyarn.ca/collections/classes/products/brioche-i-class-august-17th-2019

My LYS:
https://yarnitcobourg.ca/products/beginner-bicolour-brioche

My cowl is currently wound up on a manniken just like the first picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Off to visit some sheep with KnitWIts today.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxxx


Happy Monday.
Pet some sheep fluff for me today. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk not sure which way it will go today but at least the wind has gone. Conservatory man is coming this afternoon with final plans then we will find out when they can start, I was actually astonished that the one we've got at the moment didn't blow away in all the wind it is so flimsy. Man who wanted our sleepers has backed out so have to start again there, people don't realise how heavy they are. Right off to see what I have to do with dinner, bought a rack of chinese ribs, don't know what they will be like but if you don't try you won't know. You all have a good week. xx


Could you weigh one of the sleepers and put that in the ad so prospective buyers know what they will have to haul away?
There is a new homebuyer at the end out of subdivision who is trying to put a sunroom on the back of his new home. He has put the walls up on the sunroom before he has put the roof up, or even the supports for the roof. We can all see this doing a house of cards thing when the winds come up.

I've had pork ribs and beef ribs, but never chinese ribs. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Today I made chili


We went to New York Fries. I had beef brisket, cheese curds, tomatoes and onions on fries and mum and DD had chili fries on Saturday. (This was after the barbeque broke.) We were supposed to be having BBQ hamburgers with sister and BIL. That has been postponed until next weekend now.

How long do you let your chili simmer? I bet it tastes good.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm going to be using scalloped potatoes to make pizza potatoes this week. Yuuuuum


That does sound good.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thursday we had escalloped potatoes and ham in the instant pot. It tasted so good I told Harold I wished I had room to eat more as it tasted so good. Not often I think my cooking is that spectacular.


Also sounding good. I dont' use my instant pot enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh, that must be a man thing. Harold can be sick for days, but always gets up and eats 3 times a day. If he misses a meal I drag him to the doctor as then he is sick sick.


At least you have a sure fire way to tell when it is serious.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I just burned by girl I leaned over the pan with a lid on it to turn the oven on and the steam apparently was escaping and it hurt pretty bad that's a first for me!


I grabbed the handle of one of the fry pans and forgot that it gets hot. I have a nice blister now.
For steam burns, I have found putting the burn under cold water until the water feels cool. If the area doesn't blister, then cover the steamed area with egg white works the best. I was burned by steam from a kettle when I was working on the neighbour farm and the farmer's wife did that to me. It healed quickly without any scarring.
I hope you are not feeling so ouch soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's an overcast drizzly Sunday, not enough rain to quench anything though. Planted beans and hope to eat fresh in September. With a little luck fish family is increasing, these Rams are expensive to buy so it would be nice to make a few of my own. They are the most attentive parents, fawning over their eggs... this morning they were moved off the rock to a new spot and I can see wigglers in the gravel. The female picks them up and deposits them back where they are safe. Now if nothing else eats them I'm good. Sirloin Pork roast in the oven but wish it were lamb chops! Happy Sunday to you all. xoxox


That looks familiar. Congratulations on your little wigglers.
Are the Rams the only fish in the tank? Or this a community tank? My catfish ended up eating most of my Ram babies.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Nutfield Priory, still celebrating my birthday! Having a wonderful time here, we've had a cream tea, been in the sauna, the steam room, jacuzzi and done a few lengths in the pool. We are now in our beautiful room sipping gin samples, supplied by my lovely DD! Dinner at 7.45! Xxxxxx


That sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ignore scams jolly...don't answer the phone unless you can see the number on the phone. There's lots of scams here, and they are so realistic.


That's why I let the answering machine answer my phone. If it is someone that I know, I can always pick up on the answering machine.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I would have thought that in such big countries as Canada and the USA, railways to cover the long distances between towns and cities were an absolute necessity!!





binkbrice said:


> I would love a train ride but here sadly owning your own car has made it obsolete and that is sad!


It is sad, as Canada was created because of a railway and everyone has forgotten that.
We now have situations with grain rotting in silos in the west waiting for rail cars that are busy carrying other stuff.
We also have the Highway 401, the busiest highway in North America, with longer commute times than any other highway including New York and Los Angeles. Which is not a good thing. I watch a TV show about heavy hauler tow trucks on the highway. We have so much stuff being transported by trucks now that there are truck accidents every day.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I can see a likeness between you and mom. And yes they are fat sheep. ????????????????
> 
> I can't find a sheep emoji. Have these instead


Two of those ARE sheep. At least they look like sheep to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

The grandfather clock is telling me I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> We went to New York Fries. I had beef brisket, cheese curds, tomatoes and onions on fries and mum and DD had chili fries on Saturday. (This was after the barbeque broke.) We were supposed to be having BBQ hamburgers with sister and BIL. That has been postponed until next weekend now.
> 
> How long do you let your chili simmer? I bet it tastes good.


About 40 minutes. And I don't know about where you are, but there is a huge controversy in the states about how chili is made. I always use spaghetti noodles... I use to use macaroni noodles but I like thin spaghetti way better.
Some places don't use any noodles but that just seems weird to me lol.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> That does sound good.


It's awesome. Scalloped potatoes, petites diced tomatoes, pepperoni and lots of mozzarella cheese.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> That's lovely to know I'm one of those, makes me feel special. xx


Did you doubt it?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is cloudy and dark, but no rain. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon with high humidity.
> I have no money left, and payday is Thursday. When DD bought her new laptop, I insisted on her getting an extended warranty. She wasn't going to get it so I paid for that. Then the barbeque wouldn't work. It ended up being a faulty valve and a new tank solved that problem. Then my smoker broke yesterday. My auger was going like crazy. It filled the firebox and half the smoker with its pellets. I emptied that all out, vacuumed it out and had the lighter post replaced. And it's working again. We had a lovely smoked pork shoulder last night. Luckily, my car is full of gas that should last until Thursday. Thank heavens for large gas tanks. And I bought some Contigos at Costco the last time I was there for one of the ladies at work so she will be reimbursing me.
> I found an ad for a brioche class for a LYS in Galt (Cambridge) with a cowl that look very much like mine.
> 
> Their's
> https://www.galthouseofyarn.ca/collections/classes/products/brioche-i-class-august-17th-2019
> 
> My LYS:
> https://yarnitcobourg.ca/products/beginner-bicolour-brioche
> 
> My cowl is currently wound up on a manniken just like the first picture.


Not one of your better weekends then, hope you've got some food in the freezer. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, I'm always doing that, it hurts. xx


I don't want to sound rude but all my knobs are at the front. Turning them on doesn't involve any danger whatsoever.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Could you weigh one of the sleepers and put that in the ad so prospective buyers know what they will have to haul away?
> There is a new homebuyer at the end out of subdivision who is trying to put a sunroom on the back of his new home. He has put the walls up on the sunroom before he has put the roof up, or even the supports for the roof. We can all see this doing a house of cards thing when the winds come up.
> 
> I've had pork ribs and beef ribs, but never chinese ribs. :sm01:


It will take either two extremely strong men or at least three ordinary ones to lift one, our scales would never take them even if we could get them on it. Do say to anyone who is interested that they will need two or three people. One woman wanted to wait until Thurs so she could have her DH's van and then 'she would pick them up'. Ha ha in her dreams.

Actually all the ribs were were pork ribs in a chinese marinade, chinese ribs might have been meatier, they were OK but wouldn't bother again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> At least you have a sure fire way to tell when it is serious.


It's the only way sometimes, they like to suffer in silence, until you find out, then it's all moan. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> About 40 minutes. And I don't know about where you are, but there is a huge controversy in the states about how chili is made. I always use spaghetti noodles... I use to use macaroni noodles but I like thin spaghetti way better.
> Some places don't use any noodles but that just seems weird to me lol.


We only ever have chilli with rice!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Did you doubt it?


What? That I'm special? Yes but it's lovely to know I am to someone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I don't want to sound rude but all my knobs are at the front. Turning them on doesn't involve any danger whatsoever.


I know what you're saying :sm15: I usually get caught out lifting the cover on something I've taken out of the oven. xx


----------



## jinx

I also add spaghetti pasta when making chili. When I grew up adding macaroni pasta to chili was mandatory to make it stretch to feed everyone. Some call chili with any pasta chili mac to differentiate from chili without pasta.
I let it simmer for at least an hour. It tastes better as leftovers.



linkan said:


> About 40 minutes. And I don't know about where you are, but there is a huge controversy in the states about how chili is made. I always use spaghetti noodles... I use to use macaroni noodles but I like thin spaghetti way better.
> Some places don't use any noodles but that just seems weird to me lol.


----------



## jinx

Some stoves put the knobs at the back so children could not reach them. Sounds reasonable until you realize the chef has to reach over the hot stuff to use the knobs.


SaxonLady said:


> I don't want to sound rude but all my knobs are at the front. Turning them on doesn't involve any danger whatsoever.


----------



## jinx

Do you put the rice in the chili or serve the chili over rice? I am assuming you do not put pasta in the chili?



SaxonLady said:


> We only ever have chilli with rice!


----------



## jinx

You are a special lovely person that I enjoy conversing with every day.


Barn-dweller said:


> What? That I'm special? Yes but it's lovely to know I am to someone. xx


----------



## jinx

The sleepers are probably still at your place because no one had the equipment to move them. Ours had metal in them so that sawing was not an option. Good luck getting rid of them.
Hoping by the end of September all your remodeling will be accomplished and you will not be so busy, busy, busy. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk not sure which way it will go today but at least the wind has gone. Conservatory man is coming this afternoon with final plans then we will find out when they can start, I was actually astonished that the one we've got at the moment didn't blow away in all the wind it is so flimsy. Man who wanted our sleepers has backed out so have to start again there, people don't realise how heavy they are. Right off to see what I have to do with dinner, bought a rack of chinese ribs, don't know what they will be like but if you don't try you won't know. You all have a good week. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy your chat with the sheep.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Off to visit some sheep with KnitWIts today.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You are a special lovely person that I enjoy conversing with every day.


Aw thanks :sm12: and the same back to you, I sure miss you when you go AWOL. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hate when the money runs out before payday. It seems when one thing goes wrong to make you short of cash several other things go wrong to really throw the budget out of whack.
Strange that another yarn store in your area would be offering the same class. Your cowl is wonderful.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is cloudy and dark, but no rain. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon with high humidity.
> I have no money left, and payday is Thursday. When DD bought her new laptop, I insisted on her getting an extended warranty. She wasn't going to get it so I paid for that. Then the barbeque wouldn't work. It ended up being a faulty valve and a new tank solved that problem. Then my smoker broke yesterday. My auger was going like crazy. It filled the firebox and half the smoker with its pellets. I emptied that all out, vacuumed it out and had the lighter post replaced. And it's working again. We had a lovely smoked pork shoulder last night. Luckily, my car is full of gas that should last until Thursday. Thank heavens for large gas tanks. And I bought some Contigos at Costco the last time I was there for one of the ladies at work so she will be reimbursing me.
> I found an ad for a brioche class for a LYS in Galt (Cambridge) with a cowl that look very much like mine.
> 
> Their's
> https://www.galthouseofyarn.ca/collections/classes/products/brioche-i-class-august-17th-2019
> 
> My LYS:
> https://yarnitcobourg.ca/products/beginner-bicolour-brioche
> 
> My cowl is currently wound up on a manniken just like the first picture.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The sleepers are probably still at your place because no one had the equipment to move them. Ours had metal in them so that sawing was not an option. Good luck getting rid of them.
> Hoping by the end of September all your remodeling will be accomplished and you will not be so busy, busy, busy.


Finger crossed. Hopefully when winter is here (not that I want it for a good while yet) I can get down to doing some blocking, I've got loads of shawls and stuff that need it but have to find some floor space somewhere to do it. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, I've got Rebecca with me. She got off the train like paddington bear and we had a cuddle then a cup of tea, and an almond and raspberry tart, very nice indeed, it's so lovely to see Rebecca. There's a dark cloud coming our way. 

We are booked into our restaurant to it at 6pm for our tea. Rebecca looks well and is having a cup of red bush tea, whatever that is. She had some mint tea, it was called, three mints tea.....we could only think of spearmint and peppermint....

It would be Alberts birthday today and it's ds and dils wedding anniversary. Stephen sent me a foto this morning, so I'll try and get it on here. 

Going to catch up.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've got Rebecca with me. She got off the train like paddington bear and we had a cuddle then a cup of tea, and an almond and raspberry tart, very nice indeed, it's so lovely to see Rebecca. There's a dark cloud coming our way.
> 
> We are booked into our restaurant to it at 6pm for our tea. Rebecca looks well and is having a cup of red bush tea, whatever that is. She had some mint tea, it was called, three mints tea.....we could only think of spearmint and peppermint....
> 
> It would be Alberts birthday today and it's ds and dils wedding anniversary. Stephen sent me a foto this morning, so I'll try and get it on here.
> 
> Going to catch up.


We did think of polo mint :sm23:

It's great to be here, a good journey and lovely Susan at the end of it


----------



## jinx

I am imaging the square footage of your new home is less than the barn. Hope you can easily find space to spread out your lovely works of art.


Barn-dweller said:


> Finger crossed. Hopefully when winter is here (not that I want it for a good while yet) I can get down to doing some blocking, I've got loads of shawls and stuff that need it but have to find some floor space somewhere to do it. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Us four yrs ago at disney


----------



## jinx

Lovely memories. ????


grandma susan said:


> Us four yrs ago at disney


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Us four yrs ago at disney


Lovely photo, Susan, and great memories! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We did think of polo mint :sm23:
> 
> It's great to be here, a good journey and lovely Susan at the end of it


Fieldmint? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Fieldmint? xx


Theres 2 of us here and blowed if weve heard of that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am imaging the square footage of your new home is less than the barn. Hope you can easily find space to spread out your lovely works of art.


Yes although it is a big bungalow we have lost the office and the mezzanine space above the lounge which was my craft space.


----------



## jinx

There are more pluses than minuses in your new space. You be able to find a space to block. If nothing else your hubby can sleep on the floor for a night or two.????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes although it is a big bungalow we have lost the office and the mezzanine space above the lounge which was my craft space.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've got Rebecca with me. She got off the train like paddington bear and we had a cuddle then a cup of tea, and an almond and raspberry tart, very nice indeed, it's so lovely to see Rebecca. There's a dark cloud coming our way.
> 
> We are booked into our restaurant to it at 6pm for our tea. Rebecca looks well and is having a cup of red bush tea, whatever that is. She had some mint tea, it was called, three mints tea.....we could only think of spearmint and peppermint....
> 
> It would be Alberts birthday today and it's ds and dils wedding anniversary. Stephen sent me a foto this morning, so I'll try and get it on here.
> 
> Going to catch up.


Have a wonderful time together. Hugs and love to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> There are more pluses than minuses in your new space. You be able to find a space to block. If nothing else your hubby can sleep on the floor for a night or two.????????????


Oh yes, I can see that happening. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I'm going to be using scalloped potatoes to make pizza potatoes this week. Yuuuuum


I had that a week ago!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> It's awesome. Scalloped potatoes, petites diced tomatoes, pepperoni and lots of mozzarella cheese.


And oregano!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I don't want to sound rude but all my knobs are at the front. Turning them on doesn't involve any danger whatsoever.


Mine is an electric stove and the buttons for the oven and burners are on the back normally I reach over a burner that doesn't have anything on it but I had something on three of the burners so had no choice!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Some stoves put the knobs at the back so children could not reach them. Sounds reasonable until you realize the chef has to reach over the hot stuff to use the knobs.


That makes a lot of sense and somehow I feel like I knew that but didn't think of it!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. What sort of sheep and where, sounds intriguing? xx


Shetland, Stein and Gotland. At a farm near me.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Have a grand time. It seems you have been off and away every day this week. Wondering how your husband is enjoying his alone time.


H's coping and yes, I have had a wonderful week but will now be very happy to settle back into my boring norm!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Shetland, Stein and Gotland. At a farm near me.


Were they giving up any of their fleece? xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> this is for all of you!


Haha, hang in there, we'll all have a big squish very soon!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> H's coping and yes, I have had a wonderful week but will now be very happy to settle back into my boring norm!! xxxx


It has been a sort of crazy week for you but hopefully enjoyable. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I do. I only cuddle people who deserve it, so I do it for real.


You sure do!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Were they giving up any of their fleece? xx


Oh yes!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Knowing you perhaps not. xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23:


Ignoring that! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's an overcast drizzly Sunday, not enough rain to quench anything though. Planted beans and hope to eat fresh in September. With a little luck fish family is increasing, these Rams are expensive to buy so it would be nice to make a few of my own. They are the most attentive parents, fawning over their eggs... this morning they were moved off the rock to a new spot and I can see wigglers in the gravel. The female picks them up and deposits them back where they are safe. Now if nothing else eats them I'm good. Sirloin Pork roast in the oven but wish it were lamb chops! Happy Sunday to you all. xoxox


Oh how exciting to have all those little ones arriving. I do hope most of them survive, at least!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Do you mix the meat with grated cheese or stuff them? Having steamed new white potato's and green beans with it... gravy too. DH still loves a good meal. xoxo


Yum!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just burned by girl I leaned over the pan with a lid on it to turn the oven on and the steam apparently was escaping and it hurt pretty bad that's a first for me!


Oh Lisa, I feel for you! Steamed my finger at the shop a couple of weeks ago and it was a painful mess! Hope you havent done too much damage, not sure what you've actually burned! Healing hugs coming at ya!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thursday we had escalloped potatoes and ham in the instant pot. It tasted so good I told Harold I wished I had room to eat more as it tasted so good. Not often I think my cooking is that spectacular.


That sounds good, how did you do it and what ingredients did you use? Must get me one of those Instant Pots!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk not sure which way it will go today but at least the wind has gone. Conservatory man is coming this afternoon with final plans then we will find out when they can start, I was actually astonished that the one we've got at the moment didn't blow away in all the wind it is so flimsy. Man who wanted our sleepers has backed out so have to start again there, people don't realise how heavy they are. Right off to see what I have to do with dinner, bought a rack of chinese ribs, don't know what they will be like but if you don't try you won't know. You all have a good week. xx


Chinese Ribs sound good, we had 4-cheese chicken, made by Morrisons, it was delicious!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is cloudy and dark, but no rain. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon with high humidity.
> I have no money left, and payday is Thursday. When DD bought her new laptop, I insisted on her getting an extended warranty. She wasn't going to get it so I paid for that. Then the barbeque wouldn't work. It ended up being a faulty valve and a new tank solved that problem. Then my smoker broke yesterday. My auger was going like crazy. It filled the firebox and half the smoker with its pellets. I emptied that all out, vacuumed it out and had the lighter post replaced. And it's working again. We had a lovely smoked pork shoulder last night. Luckily, my car is full of gas that should last until Thursday. Thank heavens for large gas tanks. And I bought some Contigos at Costco the last time I was there for one of the ladies at work so she will be reimbursing me.
> I found an ad for a brioche class for a LYS in Galt (Cambridge) with a cowl that look very much like mine.
> 
> Their's
> https://www.galthouseofyarn.ca/collections/classes/products/brioche-i-class-august-17th-2019
> 
> My LYS:
> https://yarnitcobourg.ca/products/beginner-bicolour-brioche
> 
> My cowl is currently wound up on a manniken just like the first picture.


That is so similar, love the contrast of navy and white!! Or maybe it's black and white. Nice contrast anyway! Hope you make it round to Thursday ok, not a nice situation, even if you have now got loads of new stuff!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've got Rebecca with me. She got off the train like paddington bear and we had a cuddle then a cup of tea, and an almond and raspberry tart, very nice indeed, it's so lovely to see Rebecca. There's a dark cloud coming our way.
> 
> We are booked into our restaurant to it at 6pm for our tea. Rebecca looks well and is having a cup of red bush tea, whatever that is. She had some mint tea, it was called, three mints tea.....we could only think of spearmint and peppermint....
> 
> It would be Alberts birthday today and it's ds and dils wedding anniversary. Stephen sent me a foto this morning, so I'll try and get it on here.
> 
> Going to catch up.


Lots of cause for celebration there, happy birthday Albert, you lovely man and have a great time with lovely Rebecca!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes!


Well and truly scalped. Did you get any of it? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ignoring that! xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Chinese Ribs sound good, we had 4-cheese chicken, made by Morrisons, it was delicious!! xxxx


Not a lot of meat on them though. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx


Ah poor you, are you sure it wasn't the gin? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Girls I'm so full up so that I never want to eat again. My iPad is acting up. It seems that the sound has blown up. I know it's been going to happen. So I can't face time the family. We took some fotos at the restaraunt.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It will take either two extremely strong men or at least three ordinary ones to lift one, our scales would never take them even if we could get them on it. Do say to anyone who is interested that they will need two or three people. One woman wanted to wait until Thurs so she could have her DH's van and then 'she would pick them up'. Ha ha in her dreams.
> 
> Actually all the ribs were were pork ribs in a chinese marinade, chinese ribs might have been meatier, they were OK but wouldn't bother again. xx


Might it be beneficial to keep the sleepers til Thursday knowing you had a buyer?


----------



## grandma susan

My iPad is dying....but I'll hang on to the last....


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a lot of meat on them though. xxxx


How bigs a chicken hahah


----------



## grandma susan

Our food


----------



## grandma susan

And more


----------



## grandma susan

More


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx


Sorry to hear that June. Hope you don't feel too sore tomorrow. 
Shame about the rain too


----------



## grandma susan

More


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear that June. Hope you don't feel too sore tomorrow.
> Shame about the rain too


June if you feel sore tomorrow, come up here and we'll look after you. I know where we can buy some nice Merlot for you. Well Josephine said it was nice. Hope you are ok.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> And more


It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:

Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


----------



## jinx

I use the same recipe as if I was going to make it in the oven. 
Add an onions and ham cubes to 6 cups of sliced potatoes. 
In the pot whisk a roux of 3 tbsp butter and 3 tbsp flour. Whisk in about 3 cups milk. When the sauce is ready pour it over about potato mixture and coat the potatoes. High pressure for about 25 minutes, time depends on how thick the potatoes are sliced. 
Easy peasy. I do not spend a lot of time cooking or baking as you well know.



London Girl said:


> That sounds good, how did you do it and what ingredients did you use? Must get me one of those Instant Pots!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

So sorry you tumbled. I worry about falling and if I trip or stumble I think I need to be more careful. Then I think I cannot spend all my time worrying, if it is going to happen, it will happen. What I really worry about is getting back up. Hope you do not suffer to many after affects. 


London Girl said:


> Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Were both these courses one meal? Glad you are enjoying yourselves.

quote=grandma susan]And more[/quote]


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> More


Is that just the soup course, I could go swimming in there. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

You are having fries, veggies and some kind of pie? Is the second picture a dessert?
I just enjoyed my noontime salad of cheese, onions, lettuce, carrots, peppers, and seeds. A little bit of everything topped with 1,000 island dressing. It tasted delicious as a coffee drinking buddy of Harold's gave us some green and yellow peppers. The produce from the stores does not compare to fresh home grown.


lifeline said:


> It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:
> 
> Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:
> 
> Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


There's enough food between you to last me all week, looks good though. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I use the same recipe as if I was going to make it in the oven.
> Add an onions and ham cubes to 6 cups of sliced potatoes.
> In the pot whisk a roux of 3 tbsp butter and 3 tbsp flour. Whisk in about 3 cups milk. When the sauce is ready pour it over about potato mixture and coat the potatoes. High pressure for about 25 minutes, time depends on how thick the potatoes are sliced.
> Easy peasy. I do not spend a lot of time cooking or baking as you well know.


As June said, must look into getting one of those. xx


----------



## jinx

The best thing for me is there is only one pot to clean. Do not use the stove or the oven. No muss no fuss. 
Oh, I forgot to mention I do add shredded cheddar cheese over the top for the last 5 minutes. That is if I have some in the house.


Barn-dweller said:


> As June said, must look into getting one of those. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The best thing for me is there is only one pot to clean. Do not use the stove or the oven. No muss no fuss.
> Oh, I forgot to mention I do add shredded cheddar cheese over the top for the last 5 minutes. That is if I have some in the house.


I always have a bag of shredded cheddar in the freezer for when I need it. Better not tell DH about the pot he might cancel my new stove. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that just the soup course, I could go swimming in there. xx :sm23:


That was pudding. Didn't have starter. Starters as big as main meal. The pies and chips we got was on special for $5


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> That was pudding. Didn't have starter. Starters as big as main meal. The pies and chips we got was on special for $5


That's a good price, especially for that much. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well and truly scalped. Did you get any of it? xx


Quite a lot ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Quite a lot ????


Oops, where are you keeping it all? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:
> 
> Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


Lovely photos of both of you. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops, where are you keeping it all? xx


I've still got some more space. Off to Southern Wool show at the end of the month.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I've still got some more space. Off to Southern Wool show at the end of the month.


Wish you'd found spinning while I was still in Wales, could have got lots of different fleeces free for you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish you'd found spinning while I was still in Wales, could have got lots of different fleeces free for you. xx


Thanks. I'm working my way through all the different breeds. Learning a lot about sheep and wool.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks. I'm working my way through all the different breeds. Learning a lot about sheep and wool.


Have you found any Rough Fell yet, their fleece is quite long and thick? Or Teeswater which looks almost Rasta? xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> June if you feel sore tomorrow, come up here and we'll look after you. I know where we can buy some nice Merlot for you. Well Josephine said it was nice. Hope you are ok.


Thanks for the thought but MERLOT?? No thanks, that's red, yuk!! I'll rub gin on it!! ???????? Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I use the same recipe as if I was going to make it in the oven.
> Add an onions and ham cubes to 6 cups of sliced potatoes.
> In the pot whisk a roux of 3 tbsp butter and 3 tbsp flour. Whisk in about 3 cups milk. When the sauce is ready pour it over about potato mixture and coat the potatoes. High pressure for about 25 minutes, time depends on how thick the potatoes are sliced.
> Easy peasy. I do not spend a lot of time cooking or baking as you well know.


That does sound good!! Might have to give that a try in my pressure cooker!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So sorry you tumbled. I worry about falling and if I trip or stumble I think I need to be more careful. Then I think I cannot spend all my time worrying, if it is going to happen, it will happen. What I really worry about is getting back up. Hope you do not suffer to many after affects.


Thank you, my leg is a bit sore but it is only bad bruising xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the thought but MERLOT?? No thanks, that's red, yuk!! I'll rub gin on it!! ???????? Xx


Isn't that a waste of gin? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you found any Rough Fell yet, their fleece is quite long and thick? Or Teeswater which looks almost Rasta? xx


Have quite a lot of Teeswater. It's lovely to work with. Not seen any Rough Fell. I'll look out for that. Had a look in my book of shhep and i says it's not easy to spin.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx


Glad you had a great and sorry it was cut short and that you got hurt. Hopefully the bruise won't be too bad! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:
> 
> Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


Your food looks great and yummy! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> As June said, must look into getting one of those. xx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I always have a bag of shredded cheddar in the freezer for when I need it. Better not tell DH about the pot he might cancel my new stove. xx :sm23:


Yes, an additional not an "instead of" item! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos of both of you. Xxxx


Ditto from me! Great to "see" you both. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the thought but MERLOT?? No thanks, that's red, yuk!! I'll rub gin on it!! ???????? Xx


I feel exactly the same about red! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, an additional not an "instead of" item! :sm01: xxxooo


Definitely. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely. xx :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I wish I had two of them. I have a 6 quart and that has always been large enough. I would get an 8 quart for when I make soup. I call it empty the refrigerator and freeze soup. Tonight I could have used another one. I made chili without pasta in the instant pot. Used it as an electric kettle. If I would have another one I would have made the potatoes in that instead I used the microwave. You guys talked about chili over baked potatoes with cheese and onions. It was good.



Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've got Rebecca with me. She got off the train like paddington bear and we had a cuddle then a cup of tea, and an almond and raspberry tart, very nice indeed, it's so lovely to see Rebecca. There's a dark cloud coming our way.
> 
> We are booked into our restaurant to it at 6pm for our tea. Rebecca looks well and is having a cup of red bush tea, whatever that is. She had some mint tea, it was called, three mints tea.....we could only think of spearmint and peppermint....
> 
> It would be Alberts birthday today and it's ds and dils wedding anniversary. Stephen sent me a foto this morning, so I'll try and get it on here.
> 
> Going to catch up.


Happy heavenly birthday Albert. Your so missed ????


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, just thought I would share my workshop experience of Sunday, which I almost completely forgot about!
Anyway, I digress; I attended a basket weaving, with Garden Waste, workshop and made myself a basket. 
Later this month, there will possibly be another basket weaving workshop; but that one will be teaching techniques used by indigenous women, and I am planning on attending that one also!


----------



## Xiang

Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


----------



## jinx

Very nice. I am impressed.

quote=Xiang]Hello all, just thought I would share my workshop experience of Sunday, which I almost completely forgot about!
Anyway, I digress; I attended a basket weaving, with Garden Waste, workshop and made myself a basket. 
Later this month, there will possibly be another basket weaving workshop; but that one will be teaching techniques used by indigenous women, and I am planning on attending that one also![/quote]


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> You are having fries, veggies and some kind of pie? Is the second picture a dessert?
> I just enjoyed my noontime salad of cheese, onions, lettuce, carrots, peppers, and seeds. A little bit of everything topped with 1,000 island dressing. It tasted delicious as a coffee drinking buddy of Harold's gave us some green and yellow peppers. The produce from the stores does not compare to fresh home grown.


You got that correct, steak pie. And dessert was treacle sponge and custard, mine was sticky toffee pudding and custard.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought I would share my workshop experience of Sunday, which I almost completely forgot about!
> Anyway, I digress; I attended a basket weaving, with Garden Waste, workshop and made myself a basket.
> Later this month, there will possibly be another basket weaving workshop; but that one will be teaching techniques used by indigenous women, and I am planning on attending that one also!


That's great Judi. What a good workshop


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


Nice new look


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, we slept well and Rebecca is stuffing her face again. It's self catering in here. We are ready for what Whitby might throw at us. There's a blue sky and sunshine. 

Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


I like the curls. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, we slept well and Rebecca is stuffing her face again. It's self catering in here. We are ready for what Whitby might throw at us. There's a blue sky and sunshine.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.


Have a lovely day in Whitby and look out for the pirate. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday. We had a demonstration from the shepherdess on rounding up the sheep with her partially deaf dog Joe. It was amazing to watch and despite being nearly 9 yrs old he was so fast. The sheherdess then gave us a talk about how her year went from lambing to shearing. Most interesting and I learnt such a lot. Also this is a farms that puts the welfare of the sheep above everything else. We then had a lovely lunch and a browse around the fantastic barn and shop. And of course I came away with a load of fleece.

Everyone enjoyed the visit and we hope to make return visits for shearing and lambing.

Laundry day today and then I might just have to wash and spin some of my new fleece.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday. We had a demonstration from the shepherdess on rounding up the sheep with her partially deaf dog Joe. It was amazing to watch and despite being nearly 9 yrs old he was so fast. The sheherdess then gave us a talk about how her year went from lambing to shearing. Most interesting and I learnt such a lot. Also this is a farms that puts the welfare of the sheep above everything else. We then had a lovely lunch and a browse around the fantastic barn and shop. And of course I came away with a load of fleece.
> 
> Everyone enjoyed the visit and we hope to make return visits for shearing and lambing.
> 
> Laundry day today and then I might just have to wash and spin some of my new fleece.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


You are just too busy :sm02: enjoy your fleece washing


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday. We had a demonstration from the shepherdess on rounding up the sheep with her partially deaf dog Joe. It was amazing to watch and despite being nearly 9 yrs old he was so fast. The sheherdess then gave us a talk about how her year went from lambing to shearing. Most interesting and I learnt such a lot. Also this is a farms that puts the welfare of the sheep above everything else. We then had a lovely lunch and a browse around the fantastic barn and shop. And of course I came away with a load of fleece.
> 
> Everyone enjoyed the visit and we hope to make return visits for shearing and lambing.
> 
> Laundry day today and then I might just have to wash and spin some of my new fleece.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


You just about described my day when I worked on a farm, it's a hard but great life especially when the weather is good. Lambing in a blizzard not so much. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but there's quite a cool breeze blowing. Had a delivery of oil this morning before we were up, never heard a thing. Now waiting for a box of game meat to be delivered. Apart from that nothing else planned. Conservatory man came yesterday and drew up the plans for our new one now waiting for a start date. Should hear today sometime. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but there's quite a cool breeze blowing. Had a delivery of oil this morning before we were up, never heard a thing. Now waiting for a box of game meat to be delivered. Apart from that nothing else planned. Conservatory man came yesterday and drew up the plans for our new one now waiting for a start date. Should hear today sometime. Have a lovely day. xx


Sounds as if it's all go in Norfolk. Enjoy your day x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if it's all go in Norfolk. Enjoy your day x


Wish they'd start a bit later though, the oil was here before 8. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 18’c (68’f). Hazy and humid again. We didn’t get any storms yesterday, just a sprinkle, so DD had to water all the plants.
The furnace guy came to inspect and clean the furnace and air conditioner. He inspected, sprayed some plastic smelling into the furnace, didn’t clean anything and was gone in 15 minutes. Here’s your bill, thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but there's quite a cool breeze blowing. Had a delivery of oil this morning before we were up, never heard a thing. Now waiting for a box of game meat to be delivered. Apart from that nothing else planned. Conservatory man came yesterday and drew up the plans for our new one now waiting for a start date. Should hear today sometime. Have a lovely day. xx


None of our delivery trucks are quiet. Hopefully the date for your new conservatory is soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You just about described my day when I worked on a farm, it's a hard but great life especially when the weather is good. Lambing in a blizzard not so much. xx :sm16:


It used to be a great life here too. Now most of the farmers have one or more of the adults working outside the farm to make ends meet. The farm where I used to work, has cut back so much, they only have a small herd of cattle now. All the cash crops are gone. They found they can make as much with selling hay bales, and much less labour involved.
The farm has Hereford cattle. They are pretty good about calving by themselves. Rounding the cattle up and moving them from the fields to the barnyard was fun, with the horses, dogs and people all walking behind and urging them on. My sister and the farmers daughter used to ride the horses and used the dogs to round up strays who decided to go visit the hayfield instead.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday. We had a demonstration from the shepherdess on rounding up the sheep with her partially deaf dog Joe. It was amazing to watch and despite being nearly 9 yrs old he was so fast. The sheherdess then gave us a talk about how her year went from lambing to shearing. Most interesting and I learnt such a lot. Also this is a farms that puts the welfare of the sheep above everything else. We then had a lovely lunch and a browse around the fantastic barn and shop. And of course I came away with a load of fleece.
> 
> Everyone enjoyed the visit and we hope to make return visits for shearing and lambing.
> 
> Laundry day today and then I might just have to wash and spin some of my new fleece.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Happy Tuesday.
There is a sheep farm on the Southeastern yarn crawl this fall. I meant to go there when it was on the spring yarn crawl but the car changed my mind. Hopefully I can go this time.
Have fun playing with your fleece.
I got my little espinner. It's the size of a pop can. But it is charcoal colour instead of purple. I'll be contacting the guy as soon as he comes back from vacation. It seems to work well.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, we slept well and Rebecca is stuffing her face again. It's self catering in here. We are ready for what Whitby might throw at us. There's a blue sky and sunshine.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.


Have fun together in Whitby. 
I'll be going to my Whitby, but it will be for work. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


Nice picture and nice hair.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought I would share my workshop experience of Sunday, which I almost completely forgot about!
> Anyway, I digress; I attended a basket weaving, with Garden Waste, workshop and made myself a basket.
> Later this month, there will possibly be another basket weaving workshop; but that one will be teaching techniques used by indigenous women, and I am planning on attending that one also!


That's a lovely basket.
You were a little worried about the workshop. I'm glad it all went well.
It would be interesting to see how different are the baskets made by the indigenous women. The indigenous women here used to make baskets out of wild rice stalks. I've seen some in the museum, but I don't think anyone makes them now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I wish I had two of them. I have a 6 quart and that has always been large enough. I would get an 8 quart for when I make soup. I call it empty the refrigerator and freeze soup. Tonight I could have used another one. I made chili without pasta in the instant pot. Used it as an electric kettle. If I would have another one I would have made the potatoes in that instead I used the microwave. You guys talked about chili over baked potatoes with cheese and onions. It was good.


I bought the 8 quart and I'd like to get a smaller one too so I can do the meat in one and the vegetables in the other. I'm not sure if I have the space to store two.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the thought but MERLOT?? No thanks, that's red, yuk!! I'll rub gin on it!! ???????? Xx





Miss Pam said:


> I feel exactly the same about red! xxxooo


How about a Canadian Rosé?
I recall a couple bottles of that disappeared in BC, and I don't think Purple finished them by herself?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Isn't that a waste of gin? xxxx :sm16:


Hmmm, now I come to think of it, I can think of a a better use for the gin!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a great and sorry it was cut short and that you got hurt. Hopefully the bruise won't be too bad! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it doesn't feel so sore this morning, although the rt of me aches!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks. I'm working my way through all the different breeds. Learning a lot about sheep and wool.


I rounded up some sample bags of fleece at the fibre shows and I'm doing the same with the breeds that are available here. The differences between the fleeces are sometimes quite pronounced.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> That was pudding. Didn't have starter. Starters as big as main meal. The pies and chips we got was on special for $5


That's a better price than I would have paid over here. Most meals start at $10 (Canadian dollars) here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You are having fries, veggies and some kind of pie? Is the second picture a dessert?
> I just enjoyed my noontime salad of cheese, onions, lettuce, carrots, peppers, and seeds. A little bit of everything topped with 1,000 island dressing. It tasted delicious as a coffee drinking buddy of Harold's gave us some green and yellow peppers. The produce from the stores does not compare to fresh home grown.


I love when the farms set up road side stands. I can go from Port Hope to Brighton and stop at the stands to get every vegetable I can think of.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I use the same recipe as if I was going to make it in the oven.
> Add an onions and ham cubes to 6 cups of sliced potatoes.
> In the pot whisk a roux of 3 tbsp butter and 3 tbsp flour. Whisk in about 3 cups milk. When the sauce is ready pour it over about potato mixture and coat the potatoes. High pressure for about 25 minutes, time depends on how thick the potatoes are sliced.
> Easy peasy. I do not spend a lot of time cooking or baking as you well know.


That sounds great.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I wish I had two of them. I have a 6 quart and that has always been large enough. I would get an 8 quart for when I make soup. I call it empty the refrigerator and freeze soup. Tonight I could have used another one. I made chili without pasta in the instant pot. Used it as an electric kettle. If I would have another one I would have made the potatoes in that instead I used the microwave. You guys talked about chili over baked potatoes with cheese and onions. It was good.


Just looked at the Instant Pots, one would replace my ancient slow cooker (from 1980) and my even more ancient pressure cooker (pre-1970!!) They don't seem too expensive, will definitely look out for one!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> More


Nice to see you Rebecca.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:
> 
> Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


Looking good Susan.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought I would share my workshop experience of Sunday, which I almost completely forgot about!
> Anyway, I digress; I attended a basket weaving, with Garden Waste, workshop and made myself a basket.
> Later this month, there will possibly be another basket weaving workshop; but that one will be teaching techniques used by indigenous women, and I am planning on attending that one also!


Judi, you lost your hat!!! Love your basket and good to know it was made from garden waste!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx


I would have fallen on him. He could probably take the fall better than you could. Would serve him right.
I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


So pretty, love it!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, we slept well and Rebecca is stuffing her face again. It's self catering in here. We are ready for what Whitby might throw at us. There's a blue sky and sunshine.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.


I hope you both have a lovely day in Whitby and the weather is kind to you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but there's quite a cool breeze blowing. Had a delivery of oil this morning before we were up, never heard a thing. Now waiting for a box of game meat to be delivered. Apart from that nothing else planned. Conservatory man came yesterday and drew up the plans for our new one now waiting for a start date. Should hear today sometime. Have a lovely day. xx


Oil delivery? Game meat? Country livin' eh?! Tell us more!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 18'c (68'f). Hazy and humid again. We didn't get any storms yesterday, just a sprinkle, so DD had to water all the plants.
> The furnace guy came to inspect and clean the furnace and air conditioner. He inspected, sprayed some plastic smelling into the furnace, didn't clean anything and was gone in 15 minutes. Here's your bill, thank you.


I guess that means your furnace is healthy! It's the same here when the gas man comes to inspect our boiler, you wait in all day for him to turn up, he's here for 5 minutes and then, like you say: please pay up!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> How about a Canadian Rosé?
> I recall a couple bottles of that disappeared in BC, and I don't think Purple finished them by herself?


Oh yesssssss!!! The sun is over the yard arm so I'll have a large one please!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I would have fallen on him. He could probably take the fall better than you could. Would serve him right.
> I hope you heal quickly.


Thanks dear, I bounce quite well, one of the few advantages of being well-padded!!! Have a good day at work, one day nearer retirement!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I need to get off of here and do stuff, off to see Blinded By The Light at the cinema in an hour, review later!! Have a god one everbody, lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish they'd start a bit later though, the oil was here before 8. xx :sm23:


Definitely too early x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> There is a sheep farm on the Southeastern yarn crawl this fall. I meant to go there when it was on the spring yarn crawl but the car changed my mind. Hopefully I can go this time.
> Have fun playing with your fleece.
> I got my little espinner. It's the size of a pop can. But it is charcoal colour instead of purple. I'll be contacting the guy as soon as he comes back from vacation. It seems to work well.


Glad it works ok. Shame about the colour xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> How about a Canadian Rosé?
> I recall a couple bottles of that disappeared in BC, and I don't think Purple finished them by herself?


It was definitely Pam who drank most and remrmber the state she was in in Toronto!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I rounded up some sample bags of fleece at the fibre shows and I'm doing the same with the breeds that are available here. The differences between the fleeces are sometimes quite pronounced.


I find it fascinating


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oil delivery? Game meat? Country livin' eh?! Tell us more!! xxxx


Well you did ask :- 2game and cheesy mash pies, grouse and pheasant layered pie, grouse and wild boar sausages, game and cheesy mash pasties, grouse breasts, partridge breasts, pigeon breasts, whole mallard and wild boar steaks. Lots of goodies to try. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It was definitely Pam who drank most and remrmber the state she was in in Toronto!


Ooh tell us more? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Interestingly an instant pot pressure is not recommended for canning foods. One top of the line model is said to get hot enough to can foods. However, you can bake a cake, hard cook eggs, make yogurt, make rice, etc.


London Girl said:


> Just looked at the Instant Pots, one would replace my ancient slow cooker (from 1980) and my even more ancient pressure cooker (pre-1970!!) They don't seem too expensive, will definitely look out for one!!


----------



## jinx

I find it interesting how none of that food would be found on a menu in my area. The serving size still boggles my mine. The price is fantastic.
I wonder if I went to a restaurant in Germany if I would find food that I find here.


lifeline said:


> You got that correct, steak pie. And dessert was treacle sponge and custard, mine was sticky toffee pudding and custard.


----------



## jinx

Are you enjoying your day? I bet you are. Glad the weather is cooperating.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, we slept well and Rebecca is stuffing her face again. It's self catering in here. We are ready for what Whitby might throw at us. There's a blue sky and sunshine.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday. Sounds like your Monday was a special memory day. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday. We had a demonstration from the shepherdess on rounding up the sheep with her partially deaf dog Joe. It was amazing to watch and despite being nearly 9 yrs old he was so fast. The sheherdess then gave us a talk about how her year went from lambing to shearing. Most interesting and I learnt such a lot. Also this is a farms that puts the welfare of the sheep above everything else. We then had a lovely lunch and a browse around the fantastic barn and shop. And of course I came away with a load of fleece.
> 
> Everyone enjoyed the visit and we hope to make return visits for shearing and lambing.
> 
> Laundry day today and then I might just have to wash and spin some of my new fleece.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What kind of game is in your delivery? Kangaroo? Buffalo? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but there's quite a cool breeze blowing. Had a delivery of oil this morning before we were up, never heard a thing. Now waiting for a box of game meat to be delivered. Apart from that nothing else planned. Conservatory man came yesterday and drew up the plans for our new one now waiting for a start date. Should hear today sometime. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a great life rounding up the cattle. Things certainly have changed all around the world.



nitz8catz said:


> It used to be a great life here too. Now most of the farmers have one or more of the adults working outside the farm to make ends meet. The farm where I used to work, has cut back so much, they only have a small herd of cattle now. All the cash crops are gone. They found they can make as much with selling hay bales, and much less labour involved.
> The farm has Hereford cattle. They are pretty good about calving by themselves. Rounding the cattle up and moving them from the fields to the barnyard was fun, with the horses, dogs and people all walking behind and urging them on. My sister and the farmers daughter used to ride the horses and used the dogs to round up strays who decided to go visit the hayfield instead.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What kind of game is in your delivery? Kangaroo? Buffalo?


Did a list at the bottom of the previous page, not found anywhere yet to get kangaroo and buffalo but will do eventually and anything else to try, although have had kangaroo but can't remember what it was like. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sounds like a great life rounding up the cattle. Things certainly have changed all around the world.


The farm I worked on had a small dairy herd so they were always waiting at the gate at milking time so didn't have to round them up. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Oh. Um. Okay.


Barn-dweller said:


> Did a list at the bottom of the previous page, not found anywhere yet to get kangaroo and buffalo but will do eventually and anything else to try, although have had kangaroo but can't remember what it was like. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh tell us more? xx :sm23: :sm23:


What went on in Toronto stays in Toronto.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


It looks great, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday. We had a demonstration from the shepherdess on rounding up the sheep with her partially deaf dog Joe. It was amazing to watch and despite being nearly 9 yrs old he was so fast. The sheherdess then gave us a talk about how her year went from lambing to shearing. Most interesting and I learnt such a lot. Also this is a farms that puts the welfare of the sheep above everything else. We then had a lovely lunch and a browse around the fantastic barn and shop. And of course I came away with a load of fleece.
> 
> Everyone enjoyed the visit and we hope to make return visits for shearing and lambing.
> 
> Laundry day today and then I might just have to wash and spin some of my new fleece.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


That sounds like a great day! Glad you had the opportunity to go there and learn all that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> How about a Canadian Rosé?
> I recall a couple bottles of that disappeared in BC, and I don't think Purple finished them by herself?


I can do rose, but not the darker reds. And, yes, I believe we helped her along with those bottles. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it doesn't feel so sore this morning, although the rt of me aches!! xxxx


Good to hear. Take care of yourself!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It was definitely Pam who drank most and remrmber the state she was in in Toronto!


But we were having fun!!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> What went on in Toronto stays in Toronto.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> But we were having fun!!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


You certainly were judging by the amount of giggling. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I can do rose, but not the darker reds. And, yes, I believe we helped her along with those bottles. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


You believed you helped, can't you remember? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

We went to Whitby and it was quite warm and sunny until it decided to pour down, but we were waiting for the bus home, so we escaped it. The place was manic today, nope, haven't spelt it wrong. Not magic but manic....not so enjoyable when you can't move men with bags on their backs, and whiny children. Apart from that we had a great time. Haha. I nearly bought an ice cream scoop, but it wasn't dishwasher proof so that stopped that. Rebecca bought a book for school, something about a wonky donkey! Lord knows what that's about. I saw the boat that we were on last week. I've never seen it look so crowded. We had to queue for our fish and chips but it was worth every minute,q and it was only about 10mins. They were beautiful, absolutely tasty, from Royal fisheries. We got small portions, well that's what they said they were, but they weren't that small and we were struggling at the end to finish them.

We had a look at some clothes in the charity shop but we still didn't buy anything. We looked at wallets and bags. No...we didn't spend any money on goods.

It's Margaret's wedding anniversary today, not sure how long, and it was 2yrs yesterday, that I bought "little car". This I pad just sets off making a loud noise when it feels like it and it makes me want to fling it, ????


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Do you put the rice in the chili or serve the chili over rice? I am assuming you do not put pasta in the chili?


next to. Then you can choose the strength.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> We did think of polo mint :sm23:
> 
> It's great to be here, a good journey and lovely Susan at the end of it


Enjoy. She's wonderful company.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Lovely memories. ????


My thoughts entirely.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That sounds good, how did you do it and what ingredients did you use? Must get me one of those Instant Pots!! xxxx


I keep thinking that.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Our food


Oh my goodness. That looks huge.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:
> 
> Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


No wonder you were stuffed! Susan, you are looking really good.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought I would share my workshop experience of Sunday, which I almost completely forgot about!
> Anyway, I digress; I attended a basket weaving, with Garden Waste, workshop and made myself a basket.
> Later this month, there will possibly be another basket weaving workshop; but that one will be teaching techniques used by indigenous women, and I am planning on attending that one also!


Cool! The oranges look right at home.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


Judy, it so suits you. You look great (and younger)


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> How about a Canadian Rosé?
> I recall a couple bottles of that disappeared in BC, and I don't think Purple finished them by herself?


Londy and Rose go together like....instantly!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It was definitely Pam who drank most and remrmber the state she was in in Toronto!


What happened to what happens in Toronto stays in Toronto?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you did ask :- 2game and cheesy mash pies, grouse and pheasant layered pie, grouse and wild boar sausages, game and cheesy mash pasties, grouse breasts, partridge breasts, pigeon breasts, whole mallard and wild boar steaks. Lots of goodies to try. xxxx


all I can say is WOW!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> What went on in Toronto stays in Toronto.


You beat me to it!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> We went to Whitby and it was quite warm and sunny until it decided to pour down, but we were waiting for the bus home, so we escaped it. The place was manic today, nope, haven't spelt it wrong. Not magic but manic....not so enjoyable when you can't move men with bags on their backs, and whiny children. Apart from that we had a great time. Haha. I nearly bought an ice cream scoop, but it wasn't dishwasher proof so that stopped that. Rebecca bought a book for school, something about a wonky donkey! Lord knows what that's about. I saw the boat that we were on last week. I've never seen it look so crowded. We had to queue for our fish and chips but it was worth every minute,q and it was only about 10mins. They were beautiful, absolutely tasty, from Royal fisheries. We got small portions, well that's what they said they were, but they weren't that small and we were struggling at the end to finish them.
> 
> We had a look at some clothes in the charity shop but we still didn't buy anything. We looked at wallets and bags. No...we didn't spend any money on goods.
> 
> It's Margaret's wedding anniversary today, not sure how long, and it was 2yrs yesterday, that I bought "little car". This I pad just sets off making a loud noise when it feels like it and it makes me want to fling it, ð«


And we saw a position advertised in a charity shop window...interested June?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> And we saw a position advertised in a charity shop window...interested June?


A long way to go.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> No wonder you were stuffed! Susan, you are looking really good.


Im feeling it my saxy. It does me gpod to have company.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It was definitely Pam who drank most and remrmber the state she was in in Toronto!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you did ask :- 2game and cheesy mash pies, grouse and pheasant layered pie, grouse and wild boar sausages, game and cheesy mash pasties, grouse breasts, partridge breasts, pigeon breasts, whole mallard and wild boar steaks. Lots of goodies to try. xxxx


I think it all sounds delish but Josephine has gone very green!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interestingly an instant pot pressure is not recommended for canning foods. One top of the line model is said to get hot enough to can foods. However, you can bake a cake, hard cook eggs, make yogurt, make rice, etc.


I watched the videos on the website and looked at some of the recipes, they look good!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> But we were having fun!!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


We should definitely do it again!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think it all sounds delish but Josephine has gone very green!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


I can appreciate it as long as I don't have to eat it.????


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Londy and Rose go together like....instantly!


Yep, you got that right!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> And we saw a position advertised in a charity shop window...interested June?


Gasp......what, work for the opposition?? :sm23: D'you think they'd pay for my travel from London?!! :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lovely basket.
> You were a little worried about the workshop. I'm glad it all went well.
> It would be interesting to see how different are the baskets made by the indigenous women. The indigenous women here used to make baskets out of wild rice stalks. I've seen some in the museum, but I don't think anyone makes them now.


Our Basket Weaving teacher had some minnature examples of a couple of Indigenous baskets, and they are beautiful. If the workshop goes ahead, I wil be attending; as the style of the weaving, suits me, and is so neat, and I don't care if we only make miniature baskets.????


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> all I can say is WOW!


Now got to cook them correctly, needless to say not all at once. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Judi, you lost your hat!!! Love your basket and good to know it was made from garden waste!!! xx


I did lose my hat, but it was excessively cold, when I wore my hat, the temperatures are gradually getting to a much friendlier number; and my hair has reached a length that I can do a bit more with.????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx





nitz8catz said:


> I would have fallen on him. He could probably take the fall better than you could. Would serve him right.
> I hope you heal quickly.


I agree thetally with you Mav, he definitely deserved being fallen on! xoxoxo :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you did ask :- 2game and cheesy mash pies, grouse and pheasant layered pie, grouse and wild boar sausages, game and cheesy mash pasties, grouse breasts, partridge breasts, pigeon breasts, whole mallard and wild boar steaks. Lots of goodies to try. xxxx


They all sound very interesting! I wouldn't mind trying some of those, but DH doesn't seem to like Game varieties of meat, so for me it remains Beef, lamb, pork and chicken! Oh well, at least I get fed, so I can't really complain! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Very nice. I am impressed.
> 
> quote=Xiang]Hello all, just thought I would share my workshop experience of Sunday, which I almost completely forgot about!
> Anyway, I digress; I attended a basket weaving, with Garden Waste, workshop and made myself a basket.
> Later this month, there will possibly be another basket weaving workshop; but that one will be teaching techniques used by indigenous women, and I am planning on attending that one also!


[/quote]

Thanks Judith, I really enjoyed making that basket, and am hoping that the next workshop goes ahead. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> That's great Judi. What a good workshop


Thanks Rebecca, it was a very good workshop, and I am hoping to go to a second weaving workshop, later this month! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Nice new look


Thanks Rebecca, it is a totally new look for me, and without having to use torture equipment! :sm23: :sm04: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I like the curls. xx


Thanks Josephine, I do also, and the best thing is, they are so easy to care for! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Have a lovely day in Whitby and look out for the pirate. xx


Pirate??? Please explain! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday. We had a demonstration from the shepherdess on rounding up the sheep with her partially deaf dog Joe. It was amazing to watch and despite being nearly 9 yrs old he was so fast. The sheherdess then gave us a talk about how her year went from lambing to shearing. Most interesting and I learnt such a lot. Also this is a farms that puts the welfare of the sheep above everything else. We then had a lovely lunch and a browse around the fantastic barn and shop. And of course I came away with a load of fleece.
> 
> Everyone enjoyed the visit and we hope to make return visits for shearing and lambing.
> 
> Laundry day today and then I might just have to wash and spin some of my new fleece.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


It would be great to be able to visit a smallish sheep farm! DD4's D H works on a sheep farm, but those sheep are not bred for shering, so their wool comes off if it gets caught on any thing, and apparently, n very unsuitable for spinning, or weaving; but I would still like to get some of it, just to try it out! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Nice picture and nice hair.


Thanks Mav, it's easy care too, which is not something I ever associated with curly hair; after having watched one of my sisters ironing her curly hair (my hair was apparently straight then), to straighten it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

This may sound stupid, but consider the source. We find things are taster when made in the pot. It seems the flavor is pressurized into the food instead of escaping into the air. 
You guys have me thinking I should really just order another pot and stop thinking about it. Currently thinking I will get another one exactly the same size as I have. I have an extra pot, glass cover, springform pan, etc. that fit that size. If I got the bigger pot I would have to buy all those extra things in the larger size. 
Mr. Wonderful is helpful. He says get whatever you want. He will be surprised when he sees what is coming in the mail tomorrow. I got whatever I wanted. Almost $1,000.00 from Walmart.



London Girl said:


> I watched the videos on the website and looked at some of the recipes, they look good!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it doesn't feel so sore this morning, although the rt of me aches!! xxxx


That's good! I hope you continued being ok, and didn't feel worse later! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I am still a little bemused over these curls, and I love that they are so easy to care for! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> We went to Whitby and it was quite warm and sunny until it decided to pour down, but we were waiting for the bus home, so we escaped it. The place was manic today, nope, haven't spelt it wrong. Not magic but manic....not so enjoyable when you can't move men with bags on their backs, and whiny children. Apart from that we had a great time. Haha. I nearly bought an ice cream scoop, but it wasn't dishwasher proof so that stopped that. Rebecca bought a book for school, something about a wonky donkey! Lord knows what that's about. I saw the boat that we were on last week. I've never seen it look so crowded. We had to queue for our fish and chips but it was worth every minute,q and it was only about 10mins. They were beautiful, absolutely tasty, from Royal fisheries. We got small portions, well that's what they said they were, but they weren't that small and we were struggling at the end to finish them.
> 
> We had a look at some clothes in the charity shop but we still didn't buy anything. We looked at wallets and bags. No...we didn't spend any money on goods.
> 
> It's Margaret's wedding anniversary today, not sure how long, and it was 2yrs yesterday, that I bought "little car". This I pad just sets off making a loud noise when it feels like it and it makes me want to fling it, ????


It sounds like a wonderful time. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Cool! The oranges look right at home.


They are, they just snuggled in that basket, and don't want to leave it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Judy, it so suits you. You look great (and younger)


Thanks Janet, and of course I totally agree with you, on everything you said! ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> This may sound stupid, but consider the source. We find things are taster when made in the pot. It seems the flavor is pressurized into the food instead of escaping into the air.
> You guys have me thinking I should really just order another pot and stop thinking about it. Currently thinking I will get another one exactly the same size as I have. I have an extra pot, glass cover, springform pan, etc. that fit that size. If I got the bigger pot I would have to buy all those extra things in the larger size.
> Mr. Wonderful is helpful. He says get whatever you want. He will be surprised when he sees what is coming in the mail tomorrow. I got whatever I wanted. Almost $1,000.00 from Walmart.


wow ...... He will be surprised! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well, I have caught up, for now, and I will be returning to bed, for a few more hours, So I hope you have all had a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

We have been strumming ideas about concerning our break next year. York has been mentioned , it's just a thought! How would anyone feel about that? Or is there anywhere else can be put into the melting pot? Feed me sisters. Hahah. Keep me in the loop! As they say. Open to any ideas.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> This may sound stupid, but consider the source. We find things are taster when made in the pot. It seems the flavor is pressurized into the food instead of escaping into the air.
> You guys have me thinking I should really just order another pot and stop thinking about it. Currently thinking I will get another one exactly the same size as I have. I have an extra pot, glass cover, springform pan, etc. that fit that size. If I got the bigger pot I would have to buy all those extra things in the larger size.
> Mr. Wonderful is helpful. He says get whatever you want. He will be surprised when he sees what is coming in the mail tomorrow. I got whatever I wanted. Almost $1,000.00 from Walmart.


Ooo I love your humour


----------



## jinx

The midwest U.S.A.


grandma susan said:


> We have been strumming ideas about concerning our break next year. York has been mentioned , it's just a thought! How would anyone feel about that? Or is there anywhere else can be put into the melting pot? Feed me sisters. Hahah. Keep me in the loop! As they say. Open to any ideas.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> The midwest U.S.A.


Now that seems good to me. Don't think it can't happen.... I went to see Cheryl when we went to Florida, June and Josephine has done Vancouver island.....Angela and myself say if we ever win the lottery, we could have a big meet up....seriously jinx, I'd love to meet you. You have my humour, and I get good vibes. Luv ya girl...x


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of my new look! I have begun a new regime for my hair, and after the third treatment, my hair has so much more curl, than I have ever had, and I as like what my hair is doing, I am now allowing my hair to grow, for as long as it will, and just have trims occassionally, justto maintain the health of my hsir!????????


Gorgeous ????,❣I love it


----------



## jinx

I agree that we have the somewhat the same humor. I enjoy the humor in your posts.
Never say never as one never knows what the future holds.


grandma susan said:


> Now that seems good to me. Don't think it can't happen.... I went to see Cheryl when we went to Florida, June and Josephine has done Vancouver island.....Angela and myself say if we ever win the lottery, we could have a big meet up....seriously jinx, I'd love to meet you. You have my humour, and I get good vibes. Luv ya girl...x


----------



## jinx

I was the one that was surprised. Walmart now has free one day delivery. The package showed up today. Flo has a birthday coming and needs/wants things to make her new home even better. 
I think she will like it as she envies mine.


Xiang said:


> wow ...... He will be surprised! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We should definitely do it again!!! xxxx


Absolutely! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh Lisa, I feel for you! Steamed my finger at the shop a couple of weeks ago and it was a painful mess! Hope you havent done too much damage, not sure what you've actually burned! Healing hugs coming at ya!! xxxx


Hahaha my "girl" was the nicest way I could figure out how to say my chest.....well that works too I guess!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> So sorry you tumbled. I worry about falling and if I trip or stumble I think I need to be more careful. Then I think I cannot spend all my time worrying, if it is going to happen, it will happen. What I really worry about is getting back up. Hope you do not suffer to many after affects.


That's what I worry about too is the getting up my knee is still playing not nice and I was walking out of the glasses place and was holding DS's arm and I don't know how but I tripped on something and I would have went down hard had DS not been there!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> It must be the glass of wine making me look blurred :sm23:
> 
> Susan thanks for taking us out, the food there is as good as ever


It all looks good but was is in that last one in the bowl!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> all I can say is WOW!


I don't know what grouse is but I am pretty sure I have never had any of those!


----------



## jinx

There are grouse in Indiana. They like to hide and if you get close they fly up making a fuss and scaring the heck out of a hiker. I do not think any of our hunting group ever managed to bring one home for supper.



binkbrice said:


> I don't know what grouse is but I am pretty sure I have never had any of those!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Ooo I love your humour


Well now you can order the bigger pot and all the stuff to go with it!

Oh I thought you meant you won that money....yea that would be surprising..


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I don't know what grouse is but I am pretty sure I have never had any of those!


Grouse is a game bird like pheasant and partridge. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from, at the moment, sunny Norfolk but we have a weather warning out for rain and thunder storms in the next day or so. Off to the docs to chase up my appointments sometime today and perhaps chase up the conservatory man apart from that nothing planned. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, at the moment, sunny Norfolk but we have a weather warning out for rain and thunder storms in the next day or so. Off to the docs to chase up my appointments sometime today and perhaps chase up the conservatory man apart from that nothing planned. Enjoy your day. xx


Hope your chasing gets some results. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet and rainy Surrey, not too warm either. Still as it is Wednesday it is shopping and fish and chips. Not like last Wednesday when it was Scarborough, sunny and crab salad. Happy memories.

Carded a load of black Wensleydale last night so I will be spinning that today.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, it's dull and dreary and cool about 13C. I think fall has come early. Rebecca gets her train after one so I'll take her to the station and go on to see the family. I'll stay at Stephens tonight. Nothing's happened in the night so, no news I'm afraid. See you all later. I've got a couple of little jobs to do. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's dull and dreary and cool about 13C. I think fall has come early. Rebecca gets her train after one so I'll take her to the station and go on to see the family. I'll stay at Stephens tonight. Nothing's happened in the night so, no news I'm afraid. See you all later. I've got a couple of little jobs to do. Xx


Same weather here. Safe travels Rebecca, see you soon. Susan I've sent you a text. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Same weather here. Safe travels Rebecca, see you soon. Susan I've sent you a text. xx


I'm thinking York might be better for people to get there. Not too many trains for them to get. Sounds good to me. We could maybe have a day at Scarborough or harrogate, everyone could do their own thing. We still won't be allowed any cars, you know what York is like. It's a city. No parking. And we need to be in York itself otherwise we will be taxiing everywhere and that runs up bills...just a thought.


----------



## jinx

The would be nice to win that money. The only thing I can remember winning is a can of gunk. (motorcycle engine cleaner) \
ETA Oh yes, I also won a frozen turkey.


binkbrice said:


> Well now you can order the bigger pot and all the stuff to go with it!
> 
> Oh I thought you meant you won that money....yea that would be surprising..


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are having the same weather. Well it is not sunny yet, but thunder storms are predicted for today.
I hope your chasing brings good results.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, at the moment, sunny Norfolk but we have a weather warning out for rain and thunder storms in the next day or so. Off to the docs to chase up my appointments sometime today and perhaps chase up the conservatory man apart from that nothing planned. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## jinx

Wonderful Wednesday to you. Yes shopping and fish and chips day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and rainy Surrey, not too warm either. Still as it is Wednesday it is shopping and fish and chips. Not like last Wednesday when it was Scarborough, sunny and crab salad. Happy memories.
> 
> Carded a load of black Wensleydale last night so I will be spinning that today.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you and Rebecca behaved yourselves over night that there was no news to report. 
Glad you two had some time together.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's dull and dreary and cool about 13C. I think fall has come early. Rebecca gets her train after one so I'll take her to the station and go on to see the family. I'll stay at Stephens tonight. Nothing's happened in the night so, no news I'm afraid. See you all later. I've got a couple of little jobs to do. Xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hahaha my "girl" was the nicest way I could figure out how to say my chest.....well that works too I guess!


 :sm23: You don't need to be 'nice' with us love, tell it like it is!! Hope it's not too sore and didn't blister!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That's what I worry about too is the getting up my knee is still playing not nice and I was walking out of the glasses place and was holding DS's arm and I don't know how but I tripped on something and I would have went down hard had DS not been there!


I now have a real fear of tripping but I can't walk about with my head down, looking all the time, I'd probably walk under a bus!!! :sm16: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This may sound stupid, but consider the source. We find things are taster when made in the pot. It seems the flavor is pressurized into the food instead of escaping into the air.
> You guys have me thinking I should really just order another pot and stop thinking about it. Currently thinking I will get another one exactly the same size as I have. I have an extra pot, glass cover, springform pan, etc. that fit that size. If I got the bigger pot I would have to buy all those extra things in the larger size.
> Mr. Wonderful is helpful. He says get whatever you want. He will be surprised when he sees what is coming in the mail tomorrow. I got whatever I wanted. Almost $1,000.00 from Walmart.


What did you buy??? The big one is only £109 over here!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The midwest U.S.A.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). Sunny and less humid today. This weekend (when we are having our family BBQ) is going to be in the 30's and high humidity. ugg.
We have the bugman coming today to spray around the house for biting things.
I was just playing with some chunky yarn last night, but it was nice and squishy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I now have a real fear of tripping but I can't walk about with my head down, looking all the time, I'd probably walk under a bus!!! :sm16: :sm09: xx


The trick is look down, look up. Your neck gets a workout too. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hahaha my "girl" was the nicest way I could figure out how to say my chest.....well that works too I guess!





London Girl said:


> :sm23: You don't need to be 'nice' with us love, tell it like it is!! Hope it's not too sore and didn't blister!! xxxxx


Ouch, ouch, ouch, blisters on the "girls"!
Sorry, Lisa. I hope you are not as sore today.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Wonderful Wednesday to you. Yes shopping and fish and chips day.


Happy Wednesday.
I won't be having fish and chips today. I've got a bagged salad and mixed cold cuts. Nice cool summer lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. We are having the same weather. Well it is not sunny yet, but thunder storms are predicted for today.
> I hope your chasing brings good results.


We had thunder to the north and south of us last night, but today is less cooler and less humid, so some sort of front came through.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The would be nice to win that money. The only thing I can remember winning is a can of gunk. (motorcycle engine cleaner) \
> ETA Oh yes, I also won a frozen turkey.


I once won a complete turkey dinner one Thanksgiving. It was a draw at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm thinking York might be better for people to get there. Not too many trains for them to get. Sounds good to me. We could maybe have a day at Scarborough or harrogate, everyone could do their own thing. We still won't be allowed any cars, you know what York is like. It's a city. No parking. And we need to be in York itself otherwise we will be taxiing everywhere and that runs up bills...just a thought.


I liked York.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's dull and dreary and cool about 13C. I think fall has come early. Rebecca gets her train after one so I'll take her to the station and go on to see the family. I'll stay at Stephens tonight. Nothing's happened in the night so, no news I'm afraid. See you all later. I've got a couple of little jobs to do. Xx


I hope you had a nice quiet visit with Rebecca.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and rainy Surrey, not too warm either. Still as it is Wednesday it is shopping and fish and chips. Not like last Wednesday when it was Scarborough, sunny and crab salad. Happy memories.
> 
> Carded a load of black Wensleydale last night so I will be spinning that today.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday and happy spinning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, at the moment, sunny Norfolk but we have a weather warning out for rain and thunder storms in the next day or so. Off to the docs to chase up my appointments sometime today and perhaps chase up the conservatory man apart from that nothing planned. Enjoy your day. xx


I hope you get your appointments without delay.
I thought the conservatory man was all set.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I liked York.


Fancy joining us? xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Grouse is a game bird like pheasant and partridge. xx


I've had phesant before. Wasn't impressed.
We have grouse in the hydro lands. They keep flying up into the trees with a lot of whistling flapping noise when we are walking the paths.
We also have snipe or woodcocks in the meadows between the forests in the same area. They like to "buzz" us, flying just over our heads.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Now that seems good to me. Don't think it can't happen.... I went to see Cheryl when we went to Florida, June and Josephine has done Vancouver island.....Angela and myself say if we ever win the lottery, we could have a big meet up....seriously jinx, I'd love to meet you. You have my humour, and I get good vibes. Luv ya girl...x





jinx said:


> I agree that we have the somewhat the same humor. I enjoy the humor in your posts.
> Never say never as one never knows what the future holds.


I keep buying lottery tickets and hoping.


----------



## jinx

Surprisingly I did not buy anything yet. If I could find an instant pot brand ultra model 6 quart in red I would buy it immediately.
Could buy an 8 quart for $79.00, but that is a lux model and does not have the slow cooker feature. 
I may have to settle for a 6 quart ultra for $109.00. The lux model would sell for $50.00.



London Girl said:


> What did you buy??? The big one is only £109 over here!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I agree a salad for lunch is perfect. I have to add more protein to my salads. Supposedly it is protein that keeps you feeling fuller longer.


nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I won't be having fish and chips today. I've got a bagged salad and mixed cold cuts. Nice cool summer lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We have been strumming ideas about concerning our break next year. York has been mentioned , it's just a thought! How would anyone feel about that? Or is there anywhere else can be put into the melting pot? Feed me sisters. Hahah. Keep me in the loop! As they say. Open to any ideas.


Top 10 Largest Wool Producing Countries in the World in 2019
Sudan. Sudan is the 10th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
India. India is the 9th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is the 8th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
Iran. ...
Turkey. ...
Argentina. ...
New Zealand. ...
The United States of America.

Ok, that last one surprised me. I would have thought some other countries were higher producers of wool than the US. Especially since I keep hearing of yarn stores closing in the US. 
By the way, yarn stores are doing fine up here. There are 15 on the fall yarn crawl, just in my area.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well, I have caught up, for now, and I will be returning to bed, for a few more hours, So I hope you have all had a good day! xoxoxo


Sleep well, Judi.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Top 10 Largest Wool Producing Countries in the World in 2019
> Sudan. Sudan is the 10th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> India. India is the 9th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is the 8th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> Iran. ...
> Turkey. ...
> Argentina. ...
> New Zealand. ...
> The United States of America.
> 
> Ok, that last one surprised me. I would have thought some other countries were higher producers of wool than the US. Especially since I keep hearing of yarn stores closing in the US.
> By the way, yarn stores are doing fine up here. There are 15 on the fall yarn crawl, just in my area.


We could visit all of them. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> This may sound stupid, but consider the source. We find things are taster when made in the pot. It seems the flavor is pressurized into the food instead of escaping into the air.
> You guys have me thinking I should really just order another pot and stop thinking about it. Currently thinking I will get another one exactly the same size as I have. I have an extra pot, glass cover, springform pan, etc. that fit that size. If I got the bigger pot I would have to buy all those extra things in the larger size.
> Mr. Wonderful is helpful. He says get whatever you want. He will be surprised when he sees what is coming in the mail tomorrow. I got whatever I wanted. Almost $1,000.00 from Walmart.


$1000 from Walmart? Keep us posted on Mr Wonderful's big surprise.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, it's easy care too, which is not something I ever associated with curly hair; after having watched one of my sisters ironing her curly hair (my hair was apparently straight then), to straighten it! ???????????? xoxoxo


People with straight hair always want curly hair and people with curly hair always want straight hair. :sm17: 
I can remember when I was younger getting perms to tame my unruly curly hair. I used to have hair on the underside of my hair that formed tight ringlets that you couldn't put a comb through. I would get body perms on large rollers to calm the curls. It worked and didn't take as much time as ironing all that hair.
I'm glad that the curls are working for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It would be great to be able to visit a smallish sheep farm! DD4's D H works on a sheep farm, but those sheep are not bred for shering, so their wool comes off if it gets caught on any thing, and apparently, n very unsuitable for spinning, or weaving; but I would still like to get some of it, just to try it out! ???????? xoxoxo


DD has a batt from a mystery sheep at the rescue farm. It was cleaned and sold when the sheep was sheared. It ended up being very nice yarn with a unusual texture. She can spin it very fine as it has a very long staple.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning from a very early and coolish Indiana, off to take the little guy to school ????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> :sm23: You don't need to be 'nice' with us love, tell it like it is!! Hope it's not too sore and didn't blister!! xxxxx


Luckily it just turned red but the layers of clothes protected it for the most part it just stung for a bit!


----------



## jinx

Morning. School? Oh no, not already. 
The mornings are coolish and the sun is setting earlier and the kids are back to school. Guess that means fall will be here soon.


binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a very early and coolish Indiana, off to take the little guy to school ????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your chasing gets some results. x


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Not the best of mornings. Went to the docs and spoke to the secretary, they only sent off about my eye last week so looks as though I will have a wait for that even longer, just hope my sight holds out, I do know it's getting worse. My knee hasn't even got a mention in my notes so have to see someone at the surgery on Saturday and get that process started, again. So as I said not the best of mornings, to top it all it is now pouring with rain. Oh well time to lose myself in my knitting. Didn't have time to chase the conservatory man. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! We're supposed to have sunshine and 75F or so today. I'm off I about an hour to head down to see my parents and sister for a visit. Will be back here in Seattle sometime in the early afternoon tomorrow. 

Rebecca - I hope you have safe travels today. All the rest of you wonderful ladies, I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not the best of mornings. Went to the docs and spoke to the secretary, they only sent off about my eye last week so looks as though I will have a wait for that even longer, just hope my sight holds out, I do know it's getting worse. My knee hasn't even got a mention in my notes so have to see someone at the surgery on Saturday and get that process started, again. So as I said not the best of mornings, to top it all it is now pouring with rain. Oh well time to lose myself in my knitting. Didn't have time to chase the conservatory man. xx


So sorry about all the bother and delays you are having with getting these appointments scheduled. Glad the conservatory man didn't need to be chased down. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry about all the bother and delays you are having with getting these appointments scheduled. Glad the conservatory man didn't need to be chased down. xxxooo


He does need chasing, just didn't have time this morning. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> He does need chasing, just didn't have time this morning. xx


Oh, sorry, I misunderstood. Hopefully you'll get a firm date from him soon. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. School? Oh no, not already.
> The mornings are coolish and the sun is setting earlier and the kids are back to school. Guess that means fall will be here soon.


Yep today is their 5th day already and every morning there are leaves all over the car :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Now that seems good to me. Don't think it can't happen.... I went to see Cheryl when we went to Florida, June and Josephine has done Vancouver island.....Angela and myself say if we ever win the lottery, we could have a big meet up....seriously jinx, I'd love to meet you. You have my humour, and I get good vibes. Luv ya girl...x


We also did Washington, The Olympic Mountains, Indiana, Ohio, Toronto and Nova Scotia!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). Sunny and less humid today. This weekend (when we are having our family BBQ) is going to be in the 30's and high humidity. ugg.
> We have the bugman coming today to spray around the house for biting things.
> I was just playing with some chunky yarn last night, but it was nice and squishy.


Good idea to have the bug man spray, especially if it's going to be humid! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Top 10 Largest Wool Producing Countries in the World in 2019
> Sudan. Sudan is the 10th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> India. India is the 9th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is the 8th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> Iran. ...
> Turkey. ...
> Argentina. ...
> New Zealand. ...
> The United States of America.
> 
> Ok, that last one surprised me. I would have thought some other countries were higher producers of wool than the US. Especially since I keep hearing of yarn stores closing in the US.
> By the way, yarn stores are doing fine up here. There are 15 on the fall yarn crawl, just in my area.


Interesting. That is 8, what came first and second?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Luckily it just turned red but the layers of clothes protected it for the most part it just stung for a bit!


Good news, that is a very tender part of the female form!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not the best of mornings. Went to the docs and spoke to the secretary, they only sent off about my eye last week so looks as though I will have a wait for that even longer, just hope my sight holds out, I do know it's getting worse. My knee hasn't even got a mention in my notes so have to see someone at the surgery on Saturday and get that process started, again. So as I said not the best of mornings, to top it all it is now pouring with rain. Oh well time to lose myself in my knitting. Didn't have time to chase the conservatory man. xx


Oh, how very disappointing! I know you were hoping things would be better in your new area but looks like you're going to have to keep on and on and.........!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We're supposed to have sunshine and 75F or so today. I'm off I about an hour to head down to see my parents and sister for a visit. Will be back here in Seattle sometime in the early afternoon tomorrow.
> 
> Rebecca - I hope you have safe travels today. All the rest of you wonderful ladies, I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Pam and Rebecca, I hope both you have good, safe and enjoyable travels today too! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yep today is their 5th day already and every morning there are leaves all over the car :sm06:


 :sm22: :sm14: :sm13: It's not like summer here at the moment anyway, it has been raining hard on and off all day with lots more forecast together with thunderstorms! If this _is_ summer then bring on the Autumn!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> DD has a batt from a mystery sheep at the rescue farm. It was cleaned and sold when the sheep was sheared. It ended up being very nice yarn with a unusual texture. She can spin it very fine as it has a very long staple.


I was able to pick up local fleece for years that the flock owner had no idea it was Shetland. In every colour under the sun.


----------



## linkan

Rosebud in bloom????


----------



## linkan

Sweet peas first day of first grade ????


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Rosebud in bloom????


Cuteness, great way to start the morning! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sweet peas first day of first grade ????


School starts early where you live, ours go back the first week of September. Sweet Pea is sure growing up fast. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Im feeling it my saxy. It does me gpod to have company.


Especially those lovely ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> The midwest U.S.A.


Ooooooh yes!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm23: You don't need to be 'nice' with us love, tell it like it is!! Hope it's not too sore and didn't blister!! xxxxx


I once did the opposite! We were driving in our Singer car, with an open top, in a snow storm over the Hogs Back in Surrey and down to home. It's a small car sideways and Alan took a lot of space so my left side was over the door. When we got home I could not feel my left whatsit. It had frozen. I was very worried that as it thawed I would get pins and needles. DH cuddled me until it thawed out naturally. I really loved him that day!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Top 10 Largest Wool Producing Countries in the World in 2019
> Sudan. Sudan is the 10th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> India. India is the 9th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is the 8th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> Iran. ...
> Turkey. ...
> Argentina. ...
> New Zealand. ...
> The United States of America.
> 
> Ok, that last one surprised me. I would have thought some other countries were higher producers of wool than the US. Especially since I keep hearing of yarn stores closing in the US.
> By the way, yarn stores are doing fine up here. There are 15 on the fall yarn crawl, just in my area.


You missed two out.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> People with straight hair always want curly hair and people with curly hair always want straight hair. :sm17:
> I can remember when I was younger getting perms to tame my unruly curly hair. I used to have hair on the underside of my hair that formed tight ringlets that you couldn't put a comb through. I would get body perms on large rollers to calm the curls. It worked and didn't take as much time as ironing all that hair.
> I'm glad that the curls are working for you.


I've always been happy with my hair. It is slightly wavy and fairly easily controlled. And it was a gorgeous golden chestnut colour. Once!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not the best of mornings. Went to the docs and spoke to the secretary, they only sent off about my eye last week so looks as though I will have a wait for that even longer, just hope my sight holds out, I do know it's getting worse. My knee hasn't even got a mention in my notes so have to see someone at the surgery on Saturday and get that process started, again. So as I said not the best of mornings, to top it all it is now pouring with rain. Oh well time to lose myself in my knitting. Didn't have time to chase the conservatory man. xx


Knitting should do it. Otherwise, yes, an abysmal day.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Rosebud in bloom????


Isn't she just!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Rosebud in bloom????


What a beautiful smile!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sweet peas first day of first grade ????


She has the same broad smile.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet peas first day of first grade ????


Gorgeous, can't believe how grown up she is!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Little Man starts school in September. He is 4 on 26th, so will be one of the youngest.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens and nicely tucked up in bed. I've had a lovely tea finished with apple tart and ice cream.rebecca left me at Saltburn and I was sad to see her go. But hopefully it won't be too long til I see you again Rebecca. I'm told you are going to worth ing girls, and I wish I was with you, but have a fantastic time. And have a toast for me. I know you will enjoy yourselves, and I'll see you next year hopefully.

The gerbals have decided to bite our Richard so this is not a happy house, hahaha ???? Sue thinks it's because his hands may smell of chicken....I just think I'm not a lover of gerbals. Sue and me went for coffee this afternoon, I didn't tell her that I'd alreadY had a cold latte. And a bake well tart. Daisy has just been on my bed and decided to pouch my tissue and then went after my werthers sugar free. I didn't let her have them.????

I've enjoyed having company these last two weeks, I didn't realize how much, but I'm counting down til the next time. I go home tomorrow via Asda and life gets back to normal. Love you all sisters. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you and Rebecca behaved yourselves over night that there was no news to report.
> Glad you two had some time together.


Morning jinx, well evening now. Yes we had fun, she's a nice lady. Easy to get on with. Can't wait until we all meet again.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch, blisters on the "girls"!
> Sorry, Lisa. I hope you are not as sore today.


What on earth has Lisa been doing to her bosoms?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I won't be having fish and chips today. I've got a bagged salad and mixed cold cuts. Nice cool summer lunch.


We need soup and dumplings over here where I live in the uk.....it's like fall..


----------



## grandma susan

I've just heard some choice swear words come out of Stephens mouth. He's just booted the edge of the door with his bare feet and it might even be broken! The doors broken anyway....daisy came out to have a look. Lord may I live long enough to get home and some sanity. ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a nice quiet visit with Rebecca.


It was far from quiet. Hahaha. She's good company.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Fancy joining us? xxx


Go on....I'm all for it nitz. It would be great to see you again. Loved it when we all met up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I've just heart some choice swear words come out of Stephens mouth. He's just booted the edge of the door with his bare feet and it might even be broken! The doors broken anyway....daisy came out to have a look. Lord may I live long enough to get home and some sanity. ????


Is anything normal in that house, well apart from you that is? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We also did Washington, The Olympic Mountains, Indiana, Ohio, Toronto and Nova Scotia!!!


????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> He does need chasing, just didn't have time this morning. xx


If you have to chase him that doesn't sound good to me. Remember my wallpapering experience. Don't pay no monies and keep him keen


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I was able to pick up local fleece for years that the flock owner had no idea it was Shetland. In every colour under the sun.


Love it girl ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> If you have to chase him that doesn't sound good to me. Remember my wallpapering experience. Don't pay no monies and keep him keen


No it's a good firm just up to their eyes with work, everything is all drawn up just waiting a start date. xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Rosebud in bloom????


Happy baby, she's so like her mommy. She is beautiful. I hope things work out for Jen and her. They will be ok with you behind them.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sweet peas first day of first grade ????


She's such a sweetie, getting bigger by the day. It's only two minutes since she was born.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I once did the opposite! We were driving in our Singer car, with an open top, in a snow storm over the Hogs Back in Surrey and down to home. It's a small car sideways and Alan took a lot of space so my left side was over the door. When we got home I could not feel my left whatsit. It had frozen. I was very worried that as it thawed I would get pins and needles. DH cuddled me until it thawed out naturally. I really loved him that day!


TMI ????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Is anything normal in that house, well apart from you that is? xx :sm23: :sm23:


Lord help this house if the only normality is me. Hahaha


----------



## TexasKnitem

London Girl said:


> :sm22: :sm14: :sm13: It's not like summer here at the moment anyway, it has been raining hard on and off all day with lots more forecast together with thunderstorms! If this _is_ summer then bring on the Autumn!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Thank you, Texasknitem!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

I bought myself a little something for my birthday


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> What on earth has Lisa been doing to her bosoms?


I steamed it accidentally!


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We're supposed to have sunshine and 75F or so today. I'm off I about an hour to head down to see my parents and sister for a visit. Will be back here in Seattle sometime in the early afternoon tomorrow.
> 
> Rebecca - I hope you have safe travels today. All the rest of you wonderful ladies, I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a great visit with your parents.

My travel went well, just the main line train was half an hour late getting into London


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Have a great visit with your parents.
> 
> My travel went well, just the main line train was half an hour late getting into London


Welcome home, glad there was no traumas!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from the kitchen of a very cloudy, very breezy and trying to be very wet Norfolk. Making leek and potato soup, it looks as though I could feed an army but will feed the freezer instead. Will try and catch up later when I collapse in my chair and before I start playing yarn chicken with my shawl. See you later, soup calling. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Have a great visit with your parents.
> 
> My travel went well, just the main line train was half an hour late getting into London


If it was over half an hour you could get a part refund. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. After all the rain yesterday it makes a nice change, but the garden is happy. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then spun some black wensleydale and plied it with lilac lace weight wool. I am pleased with the result (photo later).

Have a load off apples come of the tree so I guess I'll be prepping them for the freezer today.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> If it was over half an hour you could get a part refund. xx


Might be worth a try Rebecca, especially as you paid so much for your ticket!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a can't-quite-make-up-its-mind-about-the-weather London!!!

I have had enough of knitting blankets for a while so thought I'd have a go at a KAL shawl that was mentioned on the main forum but it was originally in German, which I don't think has been translated very well and its also charted and so after giving it a try, I gave up. Am now doing this one with a yarn cake I got in John Lewis with Rebecca last week!! So far, so good!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/another-cake-shawl

Not doing much today, it's been such a busy week or so and I'm a bit exhausted. However, the H word has piled up a bit and I am even going to have to do some of the 'I' word! :sm14: :sm14:

Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. After all the rain yesterday it makes a nice change, but the garden is happy. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then spun some black wensleydale and plied it with lilac lace weight wool. I am pleased with the result (photo later).
> 
> Have a load off apples come of the tree so I guess I'll be prepping them for the freezer today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Looks as though it's a feed the freezer day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though it's a feed the freezer day. xx


Yes you are right. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a can't-quite-make-up-its-mind-about-the-weather London!!!
> 
> I have had enough of knitting blankets for a while so thought I'd have a go at a KAL shawl that was mentioned on the main forum but it was originally in German, which I don't think has been translated very well and its also charted and so after giving it a try, I gave up. Am now doing this one with a yarn cake I got in John Lewis with Rebecca last week!! So far, so good!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/another-cake-shawl
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been such a busy week or so and I'm a bit exhausted. However, the H word has piled up a bit and I am even going to have to do some of the 'I' word! :sm14: :sm14:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxx


Such language from a little innocent :sm15: I had a look at that German one saw the chart and retreated but I like the look of this one, apart from the start and finish of the rows but I presume that wil work out if I do it one row at a time. I think I've got a cake of yarn somewhere :sm16: will have to see what it's yardage is. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). Clear and sunny and less humid.
The bugman sprayed around the house yesterday to get rid of the bitey things. One bonus already, there were no squirrels running around the roof last night in the early hours as they have all week. Bella-kitty wanted to go outside to eat grass and got mad at me when I kept bringing her inside when she tried to eat the grass sprigs between the patio stones out back. I took her into the long grass where the bugman had not sprayed, but she was not interested in that. She's sulking in the front room now. I'll have to bring her home some cat grass.
I started another brioche tube for the class. I'm surrounded by tubes now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a can't-quite-make-up-its-mind-about-the-weather London!!!
> 
> I have had enough of knitting blankets for a while so thought I'd have a go at a KAL shawl that was mentioned on the main forum but it was originally in German, which I don't think has been translated very well and its also charted and so after giving it a try, I gave up. Am now doing this one with a yarn cake I got in John Lewis with Rebecca last week!! So far, so good!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/another-cake-shawl
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been such a busy week or so and I'm a bit exhausted. However, the H word has piled up a bit and I am even going to have to do some of the 'I' word! :sm14: :sm14:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxx


I have that one queued up in Ravelry.
What was the name of the translated from German one.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. After all the rain yesterday it makes a nice change, but the garden is happy. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then spun some black wensleydale and plied it with lilac lace weight wool. I am pleased with the result (photo later).
> 
> Have a load off apples come of the tree so I guess I'll be prepping them for the freezer today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday. Knit Night for me.
Black and lilac would look lovely. I wonder how it would knit up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from the kitchen of a very cloudy, very breezy and trying to be very wet Norfolk. Making leek and potato soup, it looks as though I could feed an army but will feed the freezer instead. Will try and catch up later when I collapse in my chair and before I start playing yarn chicken with my shawl. See you later, soup calling. xx


Leek and potato soup, yum.
Which shawl are you doing?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I bought myself a little something for my birthday


I like the tardis print.
It's always nice to get what you want for your birthday.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Such language from a little innocent :sm15: I had a look at that German one saw the chart and retreated but I like the look of this one, apart from the start and finish of the rows but I presume that wil work out if I do it one row at a time. I think I've got a cake of yarn somewhere :sm16: will have to see what it's yardage is. xxxx


It says all the stitches are easy but gradually get slightly more demanding! I'm not using the same cake as the pattern so my colour changes aren't going to be like theirs but I think it will look ok. Have you started on your blocking yet? :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Go on....I'm all for it nitz. It would be great to see you again. Loved it when we all met up.


Unfortunately I had to replace my car and the new one is going to suck up all my money for the next 2 years!!! I'm hoping that time passes quickly. For sure, I'm coming over the pond after that. Hopefully I weather all the changes that are coming at work this fall without changes to my paycheque.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have that one queued up in Ravelry.
> What was the name of the translated from German one.


Wild Oyster:https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lola-tuch-wild-oyster-kal

You have to follow the link to Facebook and ask to join in, then you click on 'files' and you get the clues xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately I had to replace my car and the new one is going to suck up all my money for the next 2 years!!! I'm hoping that time passes quickly. For sure, I'm coming over the pond after that. Hopefully I weather all the changes that are coming at work this fall without changes to my paycheque.


I hope so too dear, would be so good to see you again!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We need soup and dumplings over here where I live in the uk.....it's like fall..


This morning feels like a fall morning, but August is often like that. We always used to go camping in August and we could have frost in the morning and be swimming in the afternoon because it was so hot. Dress in layers and bring a bag to put the excess layers in as you shed them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens and nicely tucked up in bed. I've had a lovely tea finished with apple tart and ice cream.rebecca left me at Saltburn and I was sad to see her go. But hopefully it won't be too long til I see you again Rebecca. I'm told you are going to worth ing girls, and I wish I was with you, but have a fantastic time. And have a toast for me. I know you will enjoy yourselves, and I'll see you next year hopefully.
> 
> The gerbals have decided to bite our Richard so this is not a happy house, hahaha ???? Sue thinks it's because his hands may smell of chicken....I just think I'm not a lover of gerbals. Sue and me went for coffee this afternoon, I didn't tell her that I'd alreadY had a cold latte. And a bake well tart. Daisy has just been on my bed and decided to pouch my tissue and then went after my werthers sugar free. I didn't let her have them.????
> 
> I've enjoyed having company these last two weeks, I didn't realize how much, but I'm counting down til the next time. I go home tomorrow via Asda and life gets back to normal. Love you all sisters. Xx


Love you too.
It sounds like Daisy is back to normal for a hamster.
I don't think gerbals are meant to be picked up and cuddled.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I've always been happy with my hair. It is slightly wavy and fairly easily controlled. And it was a gorgeous golden chestnut colour. Once!


With the dyes that they have these days, it could be again. :sm17: 
You were lucky that you had well behaved hair. Mum couldn't get a comb through mine without working on it for hours.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> You missed two out.


Sudan. Sudan is the 10th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
India. India is the 9th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is the 8th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
Iran. ...
Turkey. ...
Argentina. ...
New Zealand. ...
The United States of America.
China
Australia

Fixed it.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I once did the opposite! We were driving in our Singer car, with an open top, in a snow storm over the Hogs Back in Surrey and down to home. It's a small car sideways and Alan took a lot of space so my left side was over the door. When we got home I could not feel my left whatsit. It had frozen. I was very worried that as it thawed I would get pins and needles. DH cuddled me until it thawed out naturally. I really loved him that day!


Ouch. I'd like a coat with extra padding on the top for winter freezes.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Sweet peas first day of first grade ????


She's looking so grown up.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Rosebud in bloom????


That's a nice smile.


----------



## lifeline

I've been busy doing a job I've been procrastinating over since April.... shredding all the paperwork I keep for the tax year. I've overheated the shredder so having a break with a cuppa

Josephine and June, I'm going to look into claiming some of my ticket back, but I think they might be saying it was only 28 minutes late. They did make an announcement on the train but couldn't hear because whiny, stamp her feet girl was in the middle of another whinge.... she was playing a game on her iPad the whole journey and everytime something went wrong she let out a stream of abuse at her dad! Mum just kissing the top of her head as if she was the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wild Oyster:https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lola-tuch-wild-oyster-kal
> 
> You have to follow the link to Facebook and ask to join in, then you click on 'files' and you get the clues xxxx


Looks nice. But I don't do Facebook so I'll pass on that one.
"Another Cake shawl" should be an easier knit until it gets bigger.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off and go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

glad you made it home without having to spend the night in a hotel. 


lifeline said:


> Have a great visit with your parents.
> 
> My travel went well, just the main line train was half an hour late getting into London


----------



## jinx

Morning. Potato soup sounds tasty. I made shepherd's pie last night. Then I remembered our discussion on connections. Decided it was not shepherds pie, but cowboys pie. It was tasty even if I used instant potatoes. 
Good luck playing chicken. Hope you win.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from the kitchen of a very cloudy, very breezy and trying to be very wet Norfolk. Making leek and potato soup, it looks as though I could feed an army but will feed the freezer instead. Will try and catch up later when I collapse in my chair and before I start playing yarn chicken with my shawl. See you later, soup calling. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. How do you freeze the apples in slices, sauce? What kind of apples do you have?

quote=PurpleFi]Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. After all the rain yesterday it makes a nice change, but the garden is happy. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then spun some black wensleydale and plied it with lilac lace weight wool. I am pleased with the result (photo later).

Have a load off apples come of the tree so I guess I'll be prepping them for the freezer today.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Morning. That is a great pattern you chose. With all the different stitches it should not get boring.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a can't-quite-make-up-its-mind-about-the-weather London!!!
> 
> I have had enough of knitting blankets for a while so thought I'd have a go at a KAL shawl that was mentioned on the main forum but it was originally in German, which I don't think has been translated very well and its also charted and so after giving it a try, I gave up. Am now doing this one with a yarn cake I got in John Lewis with Rebecca last week!! So far, so good!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/another-cake-shawl
> 
> Not doing much today, it's been such a busy week or so and I'm a bit exhausted. However, the H word has piled up a bit and I am even going to have to do some of the 'I' word! :sm14: :sm14:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

When I looked at the pictures of the finished shawls I read comments about the beginning of the rows being incorrect in the pattern. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Such language from a little innocent :sm15: I had a look at that German one saw the chart and retreated but I like the look of this one, apart from the start and finish of the rows but I presume that wil work out if I do it one row at a time. I think I've got a cake of yarn somewhere :sm16: will have to see what it's yardage is. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You will be a brioche expert when that class is finished.
Bella-kitty reminds me of our horses. They loved to get out and eat grass in the yard. However, if we offered them grass from our hand they refused it.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). Clear and sunny and less humid.
> The bugman sprayed around the house yesterday to get rid of the bitey things. One bonus already, there were no squirrels running around the roof last night in the early hours as they have all week. Bella-kitty wanted to go outside to eat grass and got mad at me when I kept bringing her inside when she tried to eat the grass sprigs between the patio stones out back. I took her into the long grass where the bugman had not sprayed, but she was not interested in that. She's sulking in the front room now. I'll have to bring her home some cat grass.
> I started another brioche tube for the class. I'm surrounded by tubes now.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sudan. Sudan is the 10th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> India. India is the 9th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is the 8th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> Iran. ...
> Turkey. ...
> Argentina. ...
> New Zealand. ...
> The United States of America.
> China
> Australia
> 
> Fixed it.


Thanks dear!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. That is a great pattern you chose. With all the different stitches it should not get boring.


Thanks Judith, watch this space!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> When I looked at the pictures of the finished shawls I read comments about the beginning of the rows being incorrect in the pattern.


Oh, OK!! I didn't read anything of course, just ploughed straight in there!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday. Knit Night for me.
> Black and lilac would look lovely. I wonder how it would knit up.


I'll knit a little bit so you can see. Here it is on the skein


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/myluckychicken/another-cake-shawl A few others mentioned issues with this.


London Girl said:


> Oh, OK!! I didn't read anything of course, just ploughed straight in there!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Leek and potato soup, yum.
> Which shawl are you doing?


Playing yarn chicken with Simplicity. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It says all the stitches are easy but gradually get slightly more demanding! I'm not using the same cake as the pattern so my colour changes aren't going to be like theirs but I think it will look ok. Have you started on your blocking yet? :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


No still looking for floor space. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I'll knit a little bit so you can see. Here it is on the skein


Ooh, that's so lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/myluckychicken/another-cake-shawl A few others mentioned issues with this.


That's strange, I am doing the edge without the k2togs at the end and it's shaping up OK! Go figure!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's so lovely!! Xxxx


Ta muchly xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/myluckychicken/another-cake-shawl A few others mentioned issues with this.


I have now ripped it and am now following luckychicken's instructions, thanks again!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have now ripped it and am now following luckychicken's instructions, thanks again!!


What weight wool are you using, it says worsted weight which is sort of aran but slightly thinner? I'm confused. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What weight wool are you using, it says worsted weight which is sort of aran but slightly thinner? I'm confused. xxxx


It is Sirdar Snuggly Pattercake and it says it's DK but I think it's a little thicker than most xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens and nicely tucked up in bed. I've had a lovely tea finished with apple tart and ice cream.rebecca left me at Saltburn and I was sad to see her go. But hopefully it won't be too long til I see you again Rebecca. I'm told you are going to worth ing girls, and I wish I was with you, but have a fantastic time. And have a toast for me. I know you will enjoy yourselves, and I'll see you next year hopefully.
> 
> The gerbals have decided to bite our Richard so this is not a happy house, hahaha ???? Sue thinks it's because his hands may smell of chicken....I just think I'm not a lover of gerbals. Sue and me went for coffee this afternoon, I didn't tell her that I'd alreadY had a cold latte. And a bake well tart. Daisy has just been on my bed and decided to pouch my tissue and then went after my werthers sugar free. I didn't let her have them.????
> 
> I've enjoyed having company these last two weeks, I didn't realize how much, but I'm counting down til the next time. I go home tomorrow via Asda and life gets back to normal. Love you all sisters. Xx


I wish you were coming to Worthing as well. It sucks being so far apart. Hardly a day trip! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> TMI ????


sorry!


----------



## jinx

On no. If it was working for you following directions maybe that was the way to go.
Hope this works out for you????☝????????????????.


London Girl said:


> I have now ripped it and am now following luckychicken's instructions, thanks again!!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> With the dyes that they have these days, it could be again. :sm17:
> You were lucky that you had well behaved hair. Mum couldn't get a comb through mine without working on it for hours.


Real redheads lose their colour fairly early, and look wrong once into their 50s/60s if coloured.


----------



## SaxonLady

Sunshine and clouds here today. Hope it's nice next week.


----------



## grandma susan

It's official girls, I'm getting or gotten old. I left Stephens this morning and called at Asda (Walmart) on the way home and unpacked the shopping when I came in. I thought I might leave the kitchen s bit of a tip and sit down and do a sudoku. Well, I've only gone and had a couple of hours sleep, so I'm hopping I sleep tonight. It was great seeing all the family.

Lynn and me are going out for lunch tomorrow she is fancying fish and chips, at a garden center near Whitby. I don't know if I want another one, but they have plenty selection for us. 

Did I tell you that Stephen sue and the boys have asked me to go to Florida next year with them? I knew in my heart it was coming. Anyway, I've said no. I love them to pieces and I don't want to upset them but I really don't want to go with them. I want the four of them to have the time together. I had a mother in law and she was in my space all the time. Also, there's so many years between us, I might hinder them. I can't walk far and it means someone will have to push my wheelchair. They will be at the parks all the time and I just think I'd be better here. They understand. I wouldn't be suprises if they gave a sigh of relief when I said no hahaha...next years a long way off I hope the DO get there. 

I think that's all the news for today. Hope you all had a great day. I keep thinking its Sunday! Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> I've been busy doing a job I've been procrastinating over since April.... shredding all the paperwork I keep for the tax year. I've overheated the shredder so having a break with a cuppa
> 
> Josephine and June, I'm going to look into claiming some of my ticket back, but I think they might be saying it was only 28 minutes late. They did make an announcement on the train but couldn't hear because whiny, stamp her feet girl was in the middle of another whinge.... she was playing a game on her iPad the whole journey and everytime something went wrong she let out a stream of abuse at her dad! Mum just kissing the top of her head as if she was the best thing since sliced bread!


Give me a dog any day....


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Have a great visit with your parents.
> 
> My travel went well, just the main line train was half an hour late getting into London


Great. Had a good afternoon with my mom while my stepdad was able to get out and visit an old friend. Good for him to be able to do that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Welcome home, glad there was no traumas!! Xxxx


Me, too! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I have just finished watching Descendants 3 it was really good..... now I am going to finish my other sock then I can cast something on woohoo....


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Real redheads lose their colour fairly early, and look wrong once into their 50s/60s if coloured.


Really. I was a real redhead. Now just slap on some purple. Works for me xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It's official girls, I'm getting or gotten old. I left Stephens this morning and called at Asda (Walmart) on the way home and unpacked the shopping when I came in. I thought I might leave the kitchen s bit of a tip and sit down and do a sudoku. Well, I've only gone and had a couple of hours sleep, so I'm hopping I sleep tonight. It was great seeing all the family.
> 
> Lynn and me are going out for lunch tomorrow she is fancying fish and chips, at a garden center near Whitby. I don't know if I want another one, but they have plenty selection for us.
> 
> Did I tell you that Stephen sue and the boys have asked me to go to Florida next year with them? I knew in my heart it was coming. Anyway, I've said no. I love them to pieces and I don't want to upset them but I really don't want to go with them. I want the four of them to have the time together. I had a mother in law and she was in my space all the time. Also, there's so many years between us, I might hinder them. I can't walk far and it means someone will have to push my wheelchair. They will be at the parks all the time and I just think I'd be better here. They understand. I wouldn't be suprises if they gave a sigh of relief when I said no hahaha...next years a long way off I hope the DO get there.
> 
> I think that's all the news for today. Hope you all had a great day. I keep thinking its Sunday! Love yawl.


You'll have to come here while they are away. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Purple looks great on you. Redheads, real redheads are few and far between over here. Seeing a redhead makes a lot of people check the roots.


PurpleFi said:


> Really. I was a real redhead. Now just slap on some purple. Works for me xx


????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

MAV. Here's a bit of my wool knitted up. Few rows of garter stitch and then stocking stitch. 4 mm needles. The wool is not even as I want it lumpy bumpy for weaving.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It's official girls, I'm getting or gotten old. I left Stephens this morning and called at Asda (Walmart) on the way home and unpacked the shopping when I came in. I thought I might leave the kitchen s bit of a tip and sit down and do a sudoku. Well, I've only gone and had a couple of hours sleep, so I'm hopping I sleep tonight. It was great seeing all the family.
> 
> Lynn and me are going out for lunch tomorrow she is fancying fish and chips, at a garden center near Whitby. I don't know if I want another one, but they have plenty selection for us.
> 
> Did I tell you that Stephen sue and the boys have asked me to go to Florida next year with them? I knew in my heart it was coming. Anyway, I've said no. I love them to pieces and I don't want to upset them but I really don't want to go with them. I want the four of them to have the time together. I had a mother in law and she was in my space all the time. Also, there's so many years between us, I might hinder them. I can't walk far and it means someone will have to push my wheelchair. They will be at the parks all the time and I just think I'd be better here. They understand. I wouldn't be suprises if they gave a sigh of relief when I said no hahaha...next years a long way off I hope the DO get there.
> 
> I think that's all the news for today. Hope you all had a great day. I keep thinking its Sunday! Love yawl.


I think I'd feel the same about Florida, I'd worry that I was stopping them doing stuff that I couldn't take part in and that they'd finish up resenting me. I expect you'll get lots of Facetimes with them so you'll be there in spirit!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Great. Had a good afternoon with my mom while my stepdad was able to get out and visit an old friend. Good for him to be able to do that. xxxooo


That's good that you saw your mum. Is your mum not able to be left on her own Pam? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> I have just finished watching Descendants 3 it was really good..... now I am going to finish my other sock then I can cast something on woohoo....


Just finished now I have a pair again they donât match in the heel and toe but I donât care I get to wear them now!!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Just finished now I have a pair again they donât match in the heel and toe but I donât care I get to wear them now!!


Yes, it never matters if they don't match, they still feel nice and warm!????????


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I have been trying to catch up with myself, but it hasn't been happening, so I am going to catch up with everything that all of you have been getting up too!

I have one dgd here today, as it is her Nanna's Funeral today, and she doesn't want to go there. I thought we would have 2 of the girls with us, but the 13yo, has decided she wants to be there.

Grandad & dgd have gone shopping, so that we have something that this child will eat, then we will be settled for the afternoon! ???????? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> MAV. Here's a bit of my wool knitted up. Few rows of garter stitch and then stocking stitch. 4 mm needles. The wool is not even as I want it lumpy bumpy for weaving.


That is looking good! Are you having any problems keeping the "lumpy bumpy" texture; or are you finding that fairly easy to do? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Salmon in chilli sauce and Susan had a pie. Very yummy xx


I have never had chilli with Salmon, but I have had bbq Salmon, but could only eat a tiny amount of it! Perhaps some chilli would have made it easier for meto get past the flavour! The only way I can eat green beans, is with Chilli sauce, ???????????????? but I didn't continue with that line of thinking! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh you poor thing, that's a long time without power, hope you don't desperately need the A/C!! xxxx


Thankfully we are still having Winter-like temperatures, so healing/cooling was not needed, on that occasion!☺????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:43 am EDT and 19'C (66'F) It's very dark and raining outside.
> I ripped out and restarted a brioche cowl for the class later this month.
> I also found a particular colour yarn that I wanted for a cardi that I want to make for work. This was the last ball between Cobourg, Port Perry and Whitby (about an hour drive in all directions, except into the lake) Now I just need to get the prep for the class finished so I can work on this one.
> ooo Lightning. And it is now darker and raining harder.


I love a good thunder and lightening Storm, but the rest of my family don't share my joy, unfortunately! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well I was going to do a catchup today, but my head has other ideas, and so I will be trying again! We have a wonderful Spring day, but unfortunately for me, along with the gorgeous Spring weather, comes the not so nice Spring headaches, so I will be back to try again, at a later time! xoxoxo


----------



## jojo111

Nice!!


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I am 100% serious. I love reading your posts. I feel sorry you are so often frustrated. However, the other things you write are interesting, enjoyable, and often funny. Wish you would have time to post more often.


Here I am again....thank you sooo much. I desperately needed some positivity. I went to my group and posed a topic ' does explaining and complaining in the group help'? meaning would I benefit from explaining or complaining more since I don't do that ...but someone thought I meant I was against people explaining and complaining so there was some flack that people should say what they want like I thought they shouldn't . Anyway I left feeling misunderstood and probably they aren't fond of me tho I don't know that they ever were. Anyway I feel better that you understand me and like what I share. 
I've been looking thru my computer for my patterns of cowls because I bought 5 little yarn hanks and want to make a cowl with leaves but in the 5 colors. Well I touched the screen in a wrong spot and all my patterns went somewhere. I don't think they are deleted just hiding. Son will help me tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I am 100% serious. I love reading your posts. I feel sorry you are so often frustrated. However, the other things you write are interesting, enjoyable, and often funny. Wish you would have time to post more often.


Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ???? 
Not really


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ????
> Not really


I bet you would make a great model xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk Have sent DH off shopping so with a bit of luck will have the morning to myself. Last thing I said to him when he walked out the kitchen is make sure you've got your phone in your pocket and don't leave it sitting on the lounge table. Went into the lounge and guess what was sitting on the table? His phone, think I'm going to have to put a bit of string on it and tie it round his neck (very tightly maybe). :sm16: Still playing yarn chicken as with over 300 stitches I'm not getting many rows done in an evening. It's keeping me in suspense. Have a great day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Your work is very nice and the sock is cute.


binkbrice said:


> Just finished now I have a pair again they donât match in the heel and toe but I donât care I get to wear them now!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk Have sent DH off shopping so with a bit of luck will have the morning to myself. Last thing I said to him when he walked out the kitchen is make sure you've got your phone in your pocket and don't leave it sitting on the lounge table. Went into the lounge and guess what was sitting on the table? His phone, think I'm going to have to put a bit of string on it and tie it round his neck (very tightly maybe). :sm16: Still playing yarn chicken as with over 300 stitches I'm not getting many rows done in an evening. It's keeping me in suspense. Have a great day it's nearly weekend. xx


I can sympathise on the DH and phone issue, I've got one like that too. x


----------



## jinx

Gosh, that happens to me also. I ask or say something and it is taken the wrong way. Then when I try to explain I make it worse. 
On my laptop if I HOLD the backwards arrow (◀ ) that is up by the address bar I am given the option to show full history. If that works for you the patterns should be listed in your history and clicking on it should bring them back.



jollypolly said:


> Here I am again....thank you sooo much. I desperately needed some positivity. I went to my group and posed a topic ' does explaining and complaining in the group help'? meaning would I benefit from explaining or complaining more since I don't do that ...but someone thought I meant I was against people explaining and complaining so there was some flack that people should say what they want like I thought they shouldn't . Anyway I left feeling misunderstood and probably they aren't fond of me tho I don't know that they ever were. Anyway I feel better that you understand me and like what I share.
> I've been looking thru my computer for my patterns of cowls because I bought 5 little yarn hanks and want to make a cowl with leaves but in the 5 colors. Well I touched the screen in a wrong spot and all my patterns went somewhere. I don't think they are deleted just hiding. Son will help me tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It's supposed to rain a lot but not sure where. I made myself a little bag to hang off my spinning wheel to keep all my bits of wire and scissors in. 

Going to do a bit of shopping and then tidy up my craft room. I think it gets untidy all by itself.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Yes, you could be a model. Not saying what we would model at our age.
You have given me an idea. I got a bite and had a red circle sore surface spot for 3 years. I ask 3 different doctors why it did not heal. They had no idea what bit me or how to heal it. It has been healed for 2 years and left a pink circle area that does not fade. I have to google tick bites.



jollypolly said:


> Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ????
> Not really


----------



## PurpleFi

Not really. When I am spinning I jut squish up a curl and let it run through like that. I think a real spinner would throw up their hands in horror if they saw how I spin, but it works for me and I don't want smooth yarn for my weaving. Having said that I am trying to do some nice even spinning, not got there yet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Yes, you could be a model. Not saying what we would model at our age.
> You have given me an idea. I got a bite and had a red circle sore surface spot for 3 years. I ask 3 different doctors why it did not heal. They had no idea what bit me or how to heal it. It has been healed for 2 years and left a pink circle area that does not fade. I have to google tick bites.


I had a bite recently and that has left a pink circle on my arm, I've had other bites and they haven't. Don't think it was a tick though.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Just finished now I have a pair again they donât match in the heel and toe but I donât care I get to wear them now!!


That looks nice and cosy. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Why are you not along to do the shopping? It is Friday, Barny always shops on Friday.
Mr. Wonderful is getting better about carrying his phone when he leaves the house. It is in his jean pocket and he doesn't leave the house without his jeans. However, it lays on his night stand when he is lounging around the house. So anyone that calls him when he is at home has to call me to tell him to get his phone. I also like the idea of him always having his phone so if I would urgently need him when I am in the yard or the garage I could get his help quickly. He does try hard to remember, but......


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk Have sent DH off shopping so with a bit of luck will have the morning to myself. Last thing I said to him when he walked out the kitchen is make sure you've got your phone in your pocket and don't leave it sitting on the lounge table. Went into the lounge and guess what was sitting on the table? His phone, think I'm going to have to put a bit of string on it and tie it round his neck (very tightly maybe). :sm16: Still playing yarn chicken as with over 300 stitches I'm not getting many rows done in an evening. It's keeping me in suspense. Have a great day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

I guess none of us can proceed with our modeling careers.???? My pink circle is about one inch/2.54cm round. It is now a permanent scar. Wonder what caused it.


PurpleFi said:


> I had a bite recently and that has left a pink circle on my arm, I've had other bites and they haven't. Don't think it was a tick though.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Why are you not along to do the shopping? It is Friday, Barny always shops on Friday.
> Mr. Wonderful is getting better about carrying his phone when he leaves the house. It is in his jean pocket and he doesn't leave the house without his jeans. However, it lays on his night stand when he is lounging around the house. So anyone that calls him when he is at home has to call me to tell him to get his phone. I also like the idea of him always having his phone so if I would urgently need him when I am in the yard or the garage I could get his help quickly. He does try hard to remember, but......


Getting there slowly. Mr P will give me a lift to the shops and pick me up later as my walking it not too good atm. Have friends coming tomorrow so need to get some extra bits for lunch. Mr P just doesn't seem to understand the importance of having his phone to hand and thinks I am fussing or nagging! I'll keep working on him gently. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. The bag sounds perfect. I keep all needed utensils next to my knitting chair. By the end of the day faeries had made a mess of the area and added several seldom used items. I wonder if faeries are also doing the deed in your craft room.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It's supposed to rain a lot but not sure where. I made myself a little bag to hang off my spinning wheel to keep all my bits of wire and scissors in.
> 
> Going to do a bit of shopping and then tidy up my craft room. I think it gets untidy all by itself.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. The bag sounds perfect. I keep all needed utensils next to my knitting chair. By the end of the day faeries had made a mess of the area and added several seldom used items. I wonder if faeries are also doing the deed in your craft room.


I am sure it is the fairies as there are a lot of them at the bottom of the garden and they conspire with the elves and pixies too. x


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). High humidity has moved in and thunderstorms are possible until Wednesday.
Knit Night was fun. I had told one lady that John Travolta was appearing at FanExpo in Toronto at last Knit Night. She was telling me that everything is arranged for her and her husband to go to the event and get a photo with John Travolta. She has always loved John Travolta and is over the moon.
The Canadian National Expo starts today. It's a huge fair with over 700 vendors, all kinds of bizarre food, displays and shows by different ethnic groups and a huge midway put on by at least 3 different midway companies. It also signals the end of summer over here.
I have a whole bag of brioche tubey things for the brioche class. Now I just have to sort them out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I can sympathise on the DH and phone issue, I've got one like that too. x


Have you found a cure for it yet? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It's supposed to rain a lot but not sure where. I made myself a little bag to hang off my spinning wheel to keep all my bits of wire and scissors in.
> 
> Going to do a bit of shopping and then tidy up my craft room. I think it gets untidy all by itself.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


It's all those sheep roaming about in there. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I am sure it is the fairies as there are a lot of them at the bottom of the garden and they conspire with the elves and pixies too. x


I wouldn't be surprised if there were fairies at the bottom of your garden. It looked like there could be fairies there when I was at your house.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. The bag sounds perfect. I keep all needed utensils next to my knitting chair. By the end of the day faeries had made a mess of the area and added several seldom used items. I wonder if faeries are also doing the deed in your craft room.


Happy Fryday. :sm01: 
It's payday, so I decided to get my lunch out. If it isn't raining, maybe I'll get fish and chips in Whitby.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Why are you not along to do the shopping? It is Friday, Barny always shops on Friday.
> Mr. Wonderful is getting better about carrying his phone when he leaves the house. It is in his jean pocket and he doesn't leave the house without his jeans. However, it lays on his night stand when he is lounging around the house. So anyone that calls him when he is at home has to call me to tell him to get his phone. I also like the idea of him always having his phone so if I would urgently need him when I am in the yard or the garage I could get his help quickly. He does try hard to remember, but......


Don't think mine tries at all. :sm16: I didn't really want much in the way of shopping and DH needed to get some hinges and stuff to hang a door so just gave him a small list. I know I get cheated out of a meal out but c'est la vie I get a few hours peace instead. Sorry if I've confused you. :sm09: xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think I'd feel the same about Florida, I'd worry that I was stopping them doing stuff that I couldn't take part in and that they'd finish up resenting me. I expect you'll get lots of Facetimes with them so you'll be there in spirit!! xx


That is exactly what happened when my sister and I took my mom to Disney. One day she actually stayed in the camper all day while we went out sight seeing. She was quite happy staying there. When we were at Disney I pushed her in a wheelchair. It was easy to do as it is all quite flat except when going up to the magic castle. Nowadays I would be the one being pushed.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Getting there slowly. Mr P will give me a lift to the shops and pick me up later as my walking it not too good atm. Have friends coming tomorrow so need to get some extra bits for lunch. Mr P just doesn't seem to understand the importance of having his phone to hand and thinks I am fussing or nagging! I'll keep working on him gently. xx


I have the same problem with mum. She has a cell phone in her purse but a lot of times it isn't even charged. She wants to get rid of it because she can't hear voices on any cell phone. But I keep telling her to keep it charged and ready. She is allergic to bee stings. If she gets stung and has to go to the hospital, the people at the hospital can check her phone for emergency contacts if she can't talk.
I hope your walking gets better soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). High humidity has moved in and thunderstorms are possible until Wednesday.
> Knit Night was fun. I had told one lady that John Travolta was appearing at FanExpo in Toronto at last Knit Night. She was telling me that everything is arranged for her and her husband to go to the event and get a photo with John Travolta. She has always loved John Travolta and is over the moon.
> The Canadian National Expo starts today. It's a huge fair with over 700 vendors, all kinds of bizarre food, displays and shows by different ethnic groups and a huge midway put on by at least 3 different midway companies. It also signals the end of summer over here.
> I have a whole bag of brioche tubey things for the brioche class. Now I just have to sort them out.


The expo sounds a great place to wander around, are you going to any of it? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I guess none of us can proceed with our modeling careers.???? My pink circle is about one inch/2.54cm round. It is now a permanent scar. Wonder what caused it.


I currently have scabs all over my legs from the knees down because of the bitey things in our yard. We were never able to identify what the bugs are, but the bugman seemed to know and sprayed the yard for whatever. He used Permethrin, which is used against black flies, mosquitos, ticks, spiders and earwigs. 
I have a permanent bump on my forehead from a mosquito bite that got infected.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you found a cure for it yet? xx


Nope. Will let you know when I do. I have given him a newer phone to see if that workd. X


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Not really. When I am spinning I jut squish up a curl and let it run through like that. I think a real spinner would throw up their hands in horror if they saw how I spin, but it works for me and I don't want smooth yarn for my weaving. Having said that I am trying to do some nice even spinning, not got there yet. xx


THERE ARE NO SPINNING POLICE. 
If what you are doing is producing yarn that you like, and you are not causing pain to yourself, then you are spinning the right way for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It's supposed to rain a lot but not sure where. I made myself a little bag to hang off my spinning wheel to keep all my bits of wire and scissors in.
> 
> Going to do a bit of shopping and then tidy up my craft room. I think it gets untidy all by itself.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


My knitting corner becomes a pile all the time. It also has a tendancy to become a "landslide" by itself. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk Have sent DH off shopping so with a bit of luck will have the morning to myself. Last thing I said to him when he walked out the kitchen is make sure you've got your phone in your pocket and don't leave it sitting on the lounge table. Went into the lounge and guess what was sitting on the table? His phone, think I'm going to have to put a bit of string on it and tie it round his neck (very tightly maybe). :sm16: Still playing yarn chicken as with over 300 stitches I'm not getting many rows done in an evening. It's keeping me in suspense. Have a great day it's nearly weekend. xx


Whenever I sent someone else off to pick up groceries, I swear that I wrote the list in Greek or something, because nothing that they brought back matched what was on the list.
It's become one of those things that is faster and easier if I just do it myself.
I hope you win at yarn chicken.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ????
> Not really





PurpleFi said:


> I bet you would make a great model xxxx


We have a modelling agency here with tall ladies who are not the "typical model type". They all have beautiful faces, but these models actually eat, unlike most models. These models are constantly in demand as they show what the clothes look like on real people.
I love your sense of humour, Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I was going to do a catchup today, but my head has other ideas, and so I will be trying again! We have a wonderful Spring day, but unfortunately for me, along with the gorgeous Spring weather, comes the not so nice Spring headaches, so I will be back to try again, at a later time! xoxoxo


I'm sorry that you are hurting. We have a lot of people being out because of weather triggered migraines. This summer has been so hot and humid.


----------



## jinx

Sorry your walking has not improved. Was the doctor able to offer any useful information?

k me up later as my walking it not too good atm. Have friends coming tomorrow so need to get some extra bits for lunch. Mr P just doesn't seem to understand the importance of having his phone to hand and thinks I am fussing or nagging! I'll keep working on him gently. xx[/quote]


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Nope. Will let you know when I do. I have given him a newer phone to see if that workd. X


Until mine learns he can stick to his ancient cheapy one, not wasting money for it to gather dust on the table. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Just finished now I have a pair again they donât match in the heel and toe but I donât care I get to wear them now!!


So long as they feel good on, they're great. I see a lot of mismatched socks. Must be the "in" thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> MAV. Here's a bit of my wool knitted up. Few rows of garter stitch and then stocking stitch. 4 mm needles. The wool is not even as I want it lumpy bumpy for weaving.


That looks nice and squishy. I hope it weaves well for you.
I've only been playing with white fluff. I keep hoping that I can dye it when I get enough spun.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.
We'll be having our family barbeque this weekend.


----------



## jinx

I can relate to others shopping from my list. Trying to make Flo understand if they do not have exactly what I requested do not bring anything. My list said, AAA batteries NOT rayovac. Yes,she brought batteries and they were rayovac. Ask for a 6 inch ruler in a bright color. I received a 12 inch white ruler. Son list said, medium noodles NOT wide. Yes he bought noodles and they were wide. Duh! So very happy I can shop Walmart online and I have always gotten exactly what I order.



nitz8catz said:


> Whenever I sent someone else off to pick up groceries, I swear that I wrote the list in Greek or something, because nothing that they brought back matched what was on the list.
> It's become one of those things that is faster and easier if I just do it myself.
> I hope you win at yarn chicken.


----------



## jinx

I have had to resort to texting as some people are hard to understand. Then add in the fact the person is calling from India and I am clueless to what they are saying. Some of my family only says necessary words when speaking to me on the phone. My honeydoer has a slight lisp. If he calls he says 6p.m. instead of saying I get off work at 5 p.m. and I will be over about 6 p.m. I admit I have already said I cannot understand someone when I do not want to converse with them.


nitz8catz said:


> I have the same problem with mum. She has a cell phone in her purse but a lot of times it isn't even charged. She wants to get rid of it because she can't hear voices on any cell phone. But I keep telling her to keep it charged and ready. She is allergic to bee stings. If she gets stung and has to go to the hospital, the people at the hospital can check her phone for emergency contacts if she can't talk.
> I hope your walking gets better soon.


I


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sorry your walking has not improved. Was the doctor able to offer any useful information?
> 
> k me up later as my walking it not too good atm. Have friends coming tomorrow so need to get some extra bits for lunch. Mr P just doesn't seem to understand the importance of having his phone to hand and thinks I am fussing or nagging! I'll keep working on him gently. xx


[/quote]

The doctor has booked me on a day workshop about li vng with arthritis. As I have it in all my joints tbey can't operate but I think keeping on doing as much as I can to keep me mobile and busy crafting is the answer plus wine! Xx


----------



## jinx

The workshop sounds interesting. I hope you share points of interest. I believe you are correct in keeping busy. The less we do, the less we can do.


PurpleFi said:


> The doctor has booked me on a day workshop about li vng with arthritis. As I have it in all my joints tbey can't operate but I think keeping on doing as much as I can to keep me mobile and busy crafting is the answer plus wine! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> The workshop sounds interesting. I hope you share points of interest. I believe you are correct in keeping busy. The less we do, the less we can do.


It's at the end of the month and I will report back afterwards. X


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Not really. When I am spinning I jut squish up a curl and let it run through like that. I think a real spinner would throw up their hands in horror if they saw how I spin, but it works for me and I don't want smooth yarn for my weaving. Having said that I am trying to do some nice even spinning, not got there yet. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: The smoother spinning will come one day, when you least expect it! xoxoxo,


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> :sm24: :sm24: The smoother spinning will come one day, when you least expect it! xoxoxo,


It hoes ok for a while and then it all goes pear shaped x


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Sweet peas first day of first grade ????


Beautiful girls! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> MAV. Here's a bit of my wool knitted up. Few rows of garter stitch and then stocking stitch. 4 mm needles. The wool is not even as I want it lumpy bumpy for weaving.


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's good that you saw your mum. Is your mum not able to be left on her own Pam? xxxx


She can be, but not for very long, so he doesn't get out too much other than the grocery store and running errands. He had a great day, so it was good for him and for my mom and me to visit. Will go down again next month before we head back to Arizona. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> MAV. Here's a bit of my wool knitted up. Few rows of garter stitch and then stocking stitch. 4 mm needles. The wool is not even as I want it lumpy bumpy for weaving.


Very nice, I like the artisan lumpy bumpy quality, even in garments. It's beautiful. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Until mine learns he can stick to his ancient cheapy one, not wasting money for it to gather dust on the table. xx


I was ready throw my "smart phone" out the window today, keeps telling me I need a internet plan when I do pay as you go and getting phone calls from total unknowns... going to see if I can dig my flip phone out again as it's all I need. The sister's that came here will remember how much I didn't want a cell! :sm22: xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> The doctor has booked me on a day workshop about li vng with arthritis. As I have it in all my joints tbey can't operate but I think keeping on doing as much as I can to keep me mobile and busy crafting is the answer plus wine! Xx


That sounds like a good plan! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> :sm24: :sm24: The smoother spinning will come one day, when you least expect it! xoxoxo,


You know how it goes Judi, once you can spin smoothly it takes a lot of effort to get that wonderful nubby effect that comes so natural when you're learning. I can't reproduce it now... :sm09:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). High humidity has moved in and thunderstorms are possible until Wednesday.
> Knit Night was fun. I had told one lady that John Travolta was appearing at FanExpo in Toronto at last Knit Night. She was telling me that everything is arranged for her and her husband to go to the event and get a photo with John Travolta. She has always loved John Travolta and is over the moon.
> The Canadian National Expo starts today. It's a huge fair with over 700 vendors, all kinds of bizarre food, displays and shows by different ethnic groups and a huge midway put on by at least 3 different midway companies. It also signals the end of summer over here.
> I have a whole bag of brioche tubey things for the brioche class. Now I just have to sort them out.


Your Expo sounds fun. I remember Expo 1967 as it was centennial year, and they had that catchy song that the children sang and the centennial pennies. Grateful Dead and Tiny Tim were entertaining.

Keith Urban is to return to SunFest next year... wonder if he'll bring Nicole Kidman with him? :sm08: The papers said there were 40,000 here last month, I didn't notice! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I was ready throw my "smart phone" out the window today, keeps telling me I need a internet plan when I do pay as you go and getting phone calls from total unknowns... going to see if I can dig my flip phone out again as it's all I need. The sister's that came here will remember how much I didn't want a cell! :sm22: xxx


We're on pay as you go, vodaphone, they rang me up yesterday going on and on about what bundle I'm on, how they can save me money etc. she just wouldn't give up so in the end I turned around and said I'm happy with what I've and now I'm going, goodbye and hung up. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, I'm glad I'm home and in bed. The weather is terrible. Stephen started his annual holidays this afternoon so we are expecting two weeks of rain. There's puddles everywhere and it's so very cold. Everyone has their winter coats on and the wind is enough to cut you in half. 

I drove today and took Lynn and myself out for lunch near Whitby. Yes...we had fish, chips and mushy peas. Not quite as good as royal fisheries in whiny but not too bad either. A good second. We sat for nearly two hours chatting and drinking yes, then I had the bright idea to go to the charity shop we have near home and b and m also. She brought me some tomatoes from her greenhouse. It was good seeing her and we had a good laugh. Her husbands just had a pacemaker fitted. He's 83...

I've texted Karen and Margaret because I wasn't going out again. It was 4pm when I got home. I don't know where the four hours went. Thankyou Lynn for a good time as usual. 

I think I'll catch up now. I've got my little picnic in the bed with me, nothing on the plate in the least bit healthy, but....

Luv yawl...xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Not really. When I am spinning I jut squish up a curl and let it run through like that. I think a real spinner would throw up their hands in horror if they saw how I spin, but it works for me and I don't want smooth yarn for my weaving. Having said that I am trying to do some nice even spinning, not got there yet. xx


You are a real spinner and don't let anyone tell you otherwise, you are going to put us all to shame soon! Can you get jumbo bobbins for your Trad or change the flyer to a bigger one? I remember putting bigger cup hooks on one of mine so the thicker yarn wouldn't get hung up. ooohh.... I see another spinning wheel coming into your life one day, yep it's going to happen! :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> You'll have to come here while they are away. Xxx


Many a true word's been spoken in jest...shall I book my tkt now. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Girls, I'm glad I'm home and in bed. The weather is terrible. Stephen started his annual holidays this afternoon so we are expecting two weeks of rain. There's puddles everywhere and it's so very cold. Everyone has their winter coats on and the wind is enough to cut you in half.
> 
> I drove today and took Lynn and myself out for lunch near Whitby. Yes...we had fish, chips and mushy peas. Not quite as good as royal fisheries in whiny but not too bad either. A good second. We sat for nearly two hours chatting and drinking yes, then I had the bright idea to go to the charity shop we have near home and b and m also. She brought me some tomatoes from her greenhouse. It was good seeing her and we had a good laugh. Her husbands just had a pacemaker fitted. He's 83...
> 
> I've texted Karen and Margaret because I wasn't going out again. It was 4pm when I got home. I don't know where the four hours went. Thankyou Lynn for a good time as usual.
> 
> I think I'll catch up now. I've got my little picnic in the bed with me, nothing on the plate in the least bit healthy, but....
> 
> Luv yawl...xx


Same weather here, cold, wet and windy anybody would think we were back in Wales. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We're on pay as you go, vodaphone, they rang me up yesterday going on and on about what bundle I'm on, how they can save me money etc. she just wouldn't give up so in the end I turned around and said I'm happy with what I've and now I'm going, goodbye and hung up. xx


They don't get that if we wanted it we would have asked for it, do they :sm14:? I went through the same thing with house insurance yesterday... I could hardly wait to get home and have a Clausthaler! xox


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ????
> Not really


You're a treat jolly. I laugh at you a lot, even when maybe I shouldn't , but I like people that make me happy.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Just finished now I have a pair again they donât match in the heel and toe but I donât care I get to wear them now!!


Your stitches are so even, beautiful socks.. enjoy them Lisa. xox


----------



## Islander

I need to get some motivation.. it's a beautiful day to wash and vacuum the car. 
A good day to everyone! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Not really. When I am spinning I jut squish up a curl and let it run through like that. I think a real spinner would throw up their hands in horror if they saw how I spin, but it works for me and I don't want smooth yarn for my weaving. Having said that I am trying to do some nice even spinning, not got there yet. xx


You are a REAL SPINNER....you spin you fleece a sheep and you wash the pooy bits out of the fleece. I don't think I could do that you know. Whatever floats your boat is what I say......


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> The doctor has booked me on a day workshop about li vng with arthritis. As I have it in all my joints tbey can't operate but I think keeping on doing as much as I can to keep me mobile and busy crafting is the answer plus wine! Xx


You'll never let it beat you Bonny lass, you're too determined. Take what help you can get and put it with your determination and bobs your uncle,,,,,,,


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:



> You know how it goes Judi, once you can spin smoothly it takes a lot of effort to get that wonderful nubby effect that comes so natural when you're learning. I can't reproduce it now... :sm09:


I stay at being a learner then xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You are a real spinner and don't let anyone tell you otherwise, you are going to put us all to shame soon! Can you get jumbo bobbins for your Trad or change the flyer to a bigger one? I remember putting bigger cup hooks on one of mine so the thicker yarn wouldn't get hung up. ooohh.... I see another spinning wheel coming into your life one day, yep it's going to happen! :sm23:


Yes I could get a jumbo flyer but at the moment I 've still a lot to learn with what I 've got. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Many a true word's been spoken in jest...shall I book my tkt now. ????


YES!! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Same weather here, cold, wet and windy anybody would think we were back in Wales. xx


Same here x


----------



## London Girl

Nice! My feet are cold now, I'm going to put some socks on!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Here I am again....thank you sooo much. I desperately needed some positivity. I went to my group and posed a topic ' does explaining and complaining in the group help'? meaning would I benefit from explaining or complaining more since I don't do that ...but someone thought I meant I was against people explaining and complaining so there was some flack that people should say what they want like I thought they shouldn't . Anyway I left feeling misunderstood and probably they aren't fond of me tho I don't know that they ever were. Anyway I feel better that you understand me and like what I share.
> I've been looking thru my computer for my patterns of cowls because I bought 5 little yarn hanks and want to make a cowl with leaves but in the 5 colors. Well I touched the screen in a wrong spot and all my patterns went somewhere. I don't think they are deleted just hiding. Son will help me tomorrow.


Polly dear, if you go to the search box on your computer, just type in Patterns or whatever you have called them and you should be able to find them. Don't fret about the people in the group not understanding you, it's them, not you, I understood perfectly!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ????
> Not really


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I can sympathise on the DH and phone issue, I've got one like that too. x


Mine has finally got a phone! Only because the bank have said he won't be able to access his account online if they can't send him a text with a one time code to get in to it. It will never ever leave his desk and will never ever be used as a phone!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Gosh, that happens to me also. I ask or say something and it is taken the wrong way. Then when I try to explain I make it worse.
> On my laptop if I HOLD the backwards arrow (◀ ) that is up by the address bar I am given the option to show full history. If that works for you the patterns should be listed in your history and clicking on it should bring them back.


Is that not just to get your online history Judith? I'll have to check that out! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). High humidity has moved in and thunderstorms are possible until Wednesday.
> Knit Night was fun. I had told one lady that John Travolta was appearing at FanExpo in Toronto at last Knit Night. She was telling me that everything is arranged for her and her husband to go to the event and get a photo with John Travolta. She has always loved John Travolta and is over the moon.
> The Canadian National Expo starts today. It's a huge fair with over 700 vendors, all kinds of bizarre food, displays and shows by different ethnic groups and a huge midway put on by at least 3 different midway companies. It also signals the end of summer over here.
> I have a whole bag of brioche tubey things for the brioche class. Now I just have to sort them out.


I thought the plan was for your students to knit them? What is a midway company? 'Scuse my ignorance!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Fryday. :sm01:
> It's payday, so I decided to get my lunch out. If it isn't raining, maybe I'll get fish and chips in Whitby.


YAY!!!!


----------



## jinx

Speaking of others not understanding what I meant. Yes, it is the online history. I thought she was looking at the patterns online. What did I miss?


London Girl said:


> Is that not just to get your online history Judith? I'll have to check that out! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Speaking of others not understanding what I meant. Yes, it is the online history. I thought she was looking at the patterns online. What did I miss?


I think she was looking at her saved patterns when they disappeared. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.
> We'll be having our family barbeque this weekend.


Hope the weather stays fine for you barbeque, have a great weekend! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> She can be, but not for very long, so he doesn't get out too much other than the grocery store and running errands. He had a great day, so it was good for him and for my mom and me to visit. Will go down again next month before we head back to Arizona. xxxooo


I'm sure they both enjoyed the break and you visiting them! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They don't get that if we wanted it we would have asked for it, do they :sm14:? I went through the same thing with house insurance yesterday... I could hardly wait to get home and have a Clausthaler! xox


Cheers!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> YES!! Xx


Book it for next week and we can all go to Worthing!! Come on down girls!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Speaking of others not understanding what I meant. Yes, it is the online history. I thought she was looking at the patterns online. What did I miss?


Oh right! I assumed they were saved patterns in her 'documents' or wherever!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a very dark, damp and gloomy London!

Today, I went to visit and old friend that I used to work with at Specsavers. She's another one that lives at the coast, in a lodge, like a mobile home but big, with 3 bedrooms. Had a really nice catch up and a good lunch. The journey home was a bit rough, roadworks all the way!!!

Have a good evening all, Judi, have a good night, hope you can sleep!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Your work is very nice and the sock is cute.


Thank you! Can't wait to show you the one I am doing now!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> So long as they feel good on, they're great. I see a lot of mismatched socks. Must be the "in" thing.


They matched originally but one felted and shrank so I had to reknit it and couldn't find where I put the color for the heel so I improvised!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Your stitches are so even, beautiful socks.. enjoy them Lisa. xox


Thank you it took me ages to figure out my tension!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm sure they both enjoyed the break and you visiting them! xxxx


I think so. And I enjoyed visiting with my sister. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Thank you it took me ages to figure out my tension!


Well, you did good work! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, unfortunately there is quite a strong cool breeze which is keeping the temperatures down but at least it's not raining like most of yesterday. At least I got another batch of soup done, watercress this time. Off to the docs later to see if I can start getting my knee sorted and then someone is coming to see the sleepers this afternoon, hopefully he will want them and be able to move them, as the conservatory is being started on the 2nd Sept. You all have a great weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, unfortunately there is quite a strong cool breeze which is keeping the temperatures down but at least it's not raining like most of yesterday. At least I got another batch of soup done, watercress this time. Off to the docs later to see if I can start getting my knee sorted and then someone is coming to see the sleepers this afternoon, hopefully he will want them and be able to move them, as the conservatory is being started on the 2nd Sept. You all have a great weekend. xx[/quo
> 
> Glad you have a doctors appointment. Hope he can get things moving so you can. Sounds as if you are going to be invaded by builders in September, but it will be worth it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain here all day yesterday, but this coming week looks good which is nice as I have lots of visits and visitors this coming week.

Today June, Rebecca and Nathan are coming for the day and then I will see them again in Worthing for the southern girls meet up on Thursday. Also Rebecca will be joining me for our WI Play Day on Monday. She'll probably be sick of me by the end of the week. I also have to fit in taking LM shopping to buy her new school bag.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, unfortunately there is quite a strong cool breeze which is keeping the temperatures down but at least it's not raining like most of yesterday. At least I got another batch of soup done, watercress this time. Off to the docs later to see if I can start getting my knee sorted and then someone is coming to see the sleepers this afternoon, hopefully he will want them and be able to move them, as the conservatory is being started on the 2nd Sept. You all have a great weekend. xx[/quo
> 
> Glad you have a doctors appointment. Hope he can get things moving so you can. Sounds as if you are going to be invaded by builders in September, but it will be worth it. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it could be pretty chaotic here in September, think I'll leave home. xx :sm23:
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain here all day yesterday, but this coming week looks good which is nice as I have lots of visits and visitors this coming week.
> 
> Today June, Rebecca and Nathan are coming for the day and then I will see them again in Worthing for the southern girls meet up on Thursday. Also Rebecca will be joining me for our WI Play Day on Monday. She'll probably be sick of me by the end of the week. I also have to fit in taking LM shopping to buy her new school bag.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


We had nothing but rain yesterday as well but sunny but cool today. Have a good get together. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We had nothing but rain yesterday as well but sunny but cool today. Have a good get together. xx :sm24:


Thank you we will. There's a new box of rose in the fridge! X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you we will. There's a nee box of rose in the fridge! X


Oh well then it will be a good day. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well then it will be a good day. xx :sm23:


Oh yes. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Why the heck would you have a box of rose in the refrigerator? Oh duh, the message is from Purple. Purple and wine go together.



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you we will. There's a new box of rose in the fridge! X


----------



## jinx

We call them trailer homes. It is built on a trailer and pulled by a semi to it's new location?
Nice to have a visit and catch up with an old friend.



London Girl said:


> Good evening from a very dark, damp and gloomy London!
> 
> Today, I went to visit and old friend that I used to work with at Specsavers. She's another one that lives at the coast, in a lodge, like a mobile home but big, with 3 bedrooms. Had a really nice catch up and a good lunch. The journey home was a bit rough, roadworks all the way!!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, Judi, have a good night, hope you can sleep!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You weather makes me think autumn is on the way
I hope you get you knee sorted completely and easily.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, unfortunately there is quite a strong cool breeze which is keeping the temperatures down but at least it's not raining like most of yesterday. At least I got another batch of soup done, watercress this time. Off to the docs later to see if I can start getting my knee sorted and then someone is coming to see the sleepers this afternoon, hopefully he will want them and be able to move them, as the conservatory is being started on the 2nd Sept. You all have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Be careful you do not catch yourself coming when you should be going. 
Sounds like you will really have to pay attention to your calendar.
Flo was crying yesterday because her children will be going back to school and she will miss them. Plus they have matured so quickly.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain here all day yesterday, but this coming week looks good which is nice as I have lots of visits and visitors this coming week.
> 
> Today June, Rebecca and Nathan are coming for the day and then I will see them again in Worthing for the southern girls meet up on Thursday. Also Rebecca will be joining me for our WI Play Day on Monday. She'll probably be sick of me by the end of the week. I also have to fit in taking LM shopping to buy her new school bag.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Why the heck would you have a box of rose in the refrigerator? Oh duh, the message is from Purple. Purple and wine go together.


Sorry Jinx. It should be rosé d'Anjou to give it it's full title. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You weather makes me think autumn is on the way
> I hope you get you knee sorted completely and easily.


Morning, well afternoon here now. At least I think I've got things moving, A letter is going off to the hospital on Monday. Apparently they haven't got any of our notes from our previous doctor so no record of the x-ray I had and also no record of a chest x-ray DH had. Might have to get on to them and see why they haven't sent them of if they are lost in the ether. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain here all day yesterday, but this coming week looks good which is nice as I have lots of visits and visitors this coming week.
> 
> Today June, Rebecca and Nathan are coming for the day and then I will see them again in Worthing for the southern girls meet up on Thursday. Also Rebecca will be joining me for our WI Play Day on Monday. She'll probably be sick of me by the end of the week. I also have to fit in taking LM shopping to buy her new school bag.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Have a great day with them all today and all the other days you'll be seeing at least Rebecca and also June and Janet on your trip to Worthing!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We call them trailer homes. It is built on a trailer and pulled by a semi to it's new location?
> Nice to have a visit and catch up with an old friend.


We call them mobile homes here. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

We also call them mobile homes. Trailer house is an older term and I am old. I believe the newest term is manufactured home.


Miss Pam said:


> We call them mobile homes here. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We also call them mobile homes. Trailer house is an older term and I am old. I believe the newest term is manufactured home.


aka static caravans. xx


----------



## jinx

Interesting, but it makes sense. I think of a caravan as a unit that is moved from site to site while traveling. So a static caravan would stay in one place. Previous to connections I thought of a caravan as a group of vehicles traveling together. 


Barn-dweller said:


> aka static caravans. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I'm in my bed. I've not gone to Stephens. They have decided to get new furniture and paper and paint for Matthews room, so all the upstairs is in a bit of a state. My bed seems to be holding everything. I'm pleased to stay home, I always say to them to say if I shouldn't go up. 

I had my first cuppa with marg that I've had in over a week. We had quite a bit to catch up on. She is off to whales on Monday, on a coach holiday. For four nights. So I'll have to go to s and b my self this week. And that's ok....

I had minced lamb hotspot as my dinner for one today and it was smashing.

Josephine, I hope you and June and Rebecca had a good day today, it's nice to meet up. It's all these happy times that keep us going. I hope you are all well.

I've done some hard sudokus today. 1 marked diabolical.... And 1 out of the gazette which I normally can't do. I'm quite pleased with myself. I've got a nectarine for my bed, along with other, not so healthy things. As in crisps, ham sandwich, and muller rice pudding. I'm going to watch rumple of the Bailey in my bed. I'll catch up a bit now cos I haven't been on today. Love yawl...


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Really. I was a real redhead. Now just slap on some purple. Works for me xx


but I prefer blue, and don't want to join the blue-rinse brigade round here. I could add a spritz of teal.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Purple looks great on you. Redheads, real redheads are few and far between over here. Seeing a redhead makes a lot of people check the roots.
> 
> ????????????????


True. It happened to me all the time.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> MAV. Here's a bit of my wool knitted up. Few rows of garter stitch and then stocking stitch. 4 mm needles. The wool is not even as I want it lumpy bumpy for weaving.


It looks good, and will look even better woven.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Here I am again....thank you sooo much. I desperately needed some positivity. I went to my group and posed a topic ' does explaining and complaining in the group help'? meaning would I benefit from explaining or complaining more since I don't do that ...but someone thought I meant I was against people explaining and complaining so there was some flack that people should say what they want like I thought they shouldn't . Anyway I left feeling misunderstood and probably they aren't fond of me tho I don't know that they ever were. Anyway I feel better that you understand me and like what I share.
> I've been looking thru my computer for my patterns of cowls because I bought 5 little yarn hanks and want to make a cowl with leaves but in the 5 colors. Well I touched the screen in a wrong spot and all my patterns went somewhere. I don't think they are deleted just hiding. Son will help me tomorrow.


Gosh, I hope he can find them.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ????
> Not really


Why not? Just strike a pose.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I can sympathise on the DH and phone issue, I've got one like that too. x


How surprising. Mine is exactly the same!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Yes, you could be a model. Not saying what we would model at our age.
> You have given me an idea. I got a bite and had a red circle sore surface spot for 3 years. I ask 3 different doctors why it did not heal. They had no idea what bit me or how to heal it. It has been healed for 2 years and left a pink circle area that does not fade. I have to google tick bites.


Cellulitis? I have it all round my legs from a bite several years ago. Apparently it can spread from one leg to the other while asleep (we rub our legs together)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Until mine learns he can stick to his ancient cheapy one, not wasting money for it to gather dust on the table. xx


I got mine a brand new one. He complained on the 6th day that it was discharging! I handed him the charger out of the box.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It's at the end of the month and I will report back afterwards. X


I'll be waiting for that. If I can ever get to see my doctor I need to ask for a pain management course.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It hoes ok for a while and then it all goes pear shaped x


That sounds clever!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Girls, I'm glad I'm home and in bed. The weather is terrible. Stephen started his annual holidays this afternoon so we are expecting two weeks of rain. There's puddles everywhere and it's so very cold. Everyone has their winter coats on and the wind is enough to cut you in half.
> 
> I drove today and took Lynn and myself out for lunch near Whitby. Yes...we had fish, chips and mushy peas. Not quite as good as royal fisheries in whiny but not too bad either. A good second. We sat for nearly two hours chatting and drinking yes, then I had the bright idea to go to the charity shop we have near home and b and m also. She brought me some tomatoes from her greenhouse. It was good seeing her and we had a good laugh. Her husbands just had a pacemaker fitted. He's 83...
> 
> I've texted Karen and Margaret because I wasn't going out again. It was 4pm when I got home. I don't know where the four hours went. Thankyou Lynn for a good time as usual.
> 
> I think I'll catch up now. I've got my little picnic in the bed with me, nothing on the plate in the least bit healthy, but....
> 
> Luv yawl...xx


that sounds like a very pleasant four hours, well spent.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Many a true word's been spoken in jest...shall I book my tkt now. ????


What makes you think she was joking? It sounds like an excellent idea to me.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Book it for next week and we can all go to Worthing!! Come on down girls!! xxxx


Yes, yes, yes. I am really looking forward to seeing some of you. The more the merrier.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> They matched originally but one felted and shrank so I had to reknit it and couldn't find where I put the color for the heel so I improvised!


design feature.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We had nothing but rain yesterday as well but sunny but cool today. Have a good get together. xx :sm24:


We not only had rain yesterday evening, but the wind was horrific. It had been hot in the afternoon, so I left the car window open an inch. Three hours later the seat was soaking wet! I didn't realise until I got out at home and my posterity was cold!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> but I prefer blue, and don't want to join the blue-rinse brigade round here. I could add a spritz of teal.


That would be quite striking. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We not only had rain yesterday evening, but the wind was horrific. It had been hot in the afternoon, so I left the car window open an inch. Three hours later the seat was soaking wet! I didn't realise until I got out at home and my posterity was cold!


We've had sun most of the day except when I had to go to the docs and coming home we had a torrential downpour and then the sun came out again, the wind has died down and it's a beautiful evening. Oh yes and I got rid of the sleepers this evening as well, made some pea and ham soup this afternoon and am now going to find something to knit after I've been to say evening to the rabbits. xx


----------



## jinx

Hubby will warm it for you.????????????


SaxonLady said:


> We not only had rain yesterday evening, but the wind was horrific. It had been hot in the afternoon, so I left the car window open an inch. Three hours later the seat was soaking wet! I didn't realise until I got out at home and my posterity was cold!


----------



## jinx

Rabbit stew tomorrow? Are the bunnies in the yard. You switched the sheep off for rabbits?


Barn-dweller said:


> We've had sun most of the day except when I had to go to the docs and coming home we had a torrential downpour and then the sun came out again, the wind has died down and it's a beautiful evening. Oh yes and I got rid of the sleepers this evening as well, made some pea and ham soup this afternoon and am now going to find something to knit after I've been to say evening to the rabbits. xx


----------



## jinx

Nope, not cellulitis. Just one red/pink circle scar left from having the sore for about 3 years.


SaxonLady said:


> Cellulitis? I have it all round my legs from a bite several years ago. Apparently it can spread from one leg to the other while asleep (we rub our legs together)


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Be careful you do not catch yourself coming when you should be going.
> Sounds like you will really have to pay attention to your calendar.
> Flo was crying yesterday because her children will be going back to school and she will miss them. Plus they have matured so quickly.


I used to lead a conga line round the garden when my kids went back to school!! :sm23: I'm a bad mom!!! Poor Flo! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, well afternoon here now. At least I think I've got things moving, A letter is going off to the hospital on Monday. Apparently they haven't got any of our notes from our previous doctor so no record of the x-ray I had and also no record of a chest x-ray DH had. Might have to get on to them and see why they haven't sent them of if they are lost in the ether. xx


Another possible downside of technology!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Rabbit stew tomorrow? Are the bunnies in the yard. You switched the sheep off for rabbits?


No they're in the field behind us and as long as they stay there we will get on fine. xx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, the big kittys are out this fine day.... just down the road.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had sun most of the day except when I had to go to the docs and coming home we had a torrential downpour and then the sun came out again, the wind has died down and it's a beautiful evening. Oh yes and I got rid of the sleepers this evening as well, made some pea and ham soup this afternoon and am now going to find something to knit after I've been to say evening to the rabbits. xx


Be nice if you had a rainbow. Cool here, was going to go out and water but am thinking twice about it with the wildlife wandering today. Haven't seen any rabbits around here for a longtime... do you think! :sm02: xox


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had sun most of the day except when I had to go to the docs and coming home we had a torrential downpour and then the sun came out again, the wind has died down and it's a beautiful evening. Oh yes and I got rid of the sleepers this evening as well, made some pea and ham soup this afternoon and am now going to find something to knit after I've been to say evening to the rabbits. xx


Well done on getting rid of the sleepers!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Good morning, the big kittys are out this fine day.... just down the road.


Holy cow I would stay in too!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I had minced lamb hotspot as my dinner for one today and it was smashing.


I do enjoy lamb now especially with homemade mint sauce.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, the big kittys are out this fine day.... just down the road.


Beautiful but scary! What kind of cats are they? Xx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Holy cow I would stay in too!


They are becoming an issue coming down to populated places now.. a child was grabbed a few months ago here and his mother luckily fought it off. Recently another stalked a hiker lady and she credits playing Metallica full blast to scare it. We know the logging is affecting their habitat.

https://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/she-s-the-hero-mom-saves-son-7-from-cougar-attack-in-lake-cowichan-1.23777410


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Be nice if you had a rainbow. Cool here, was going to go out and water but am thinking twice about it with the wildlife wandering today. Haven't seen any rabbits around here for a longtime... do you think! :sm02: xox


Somebody or some thing must like rabbit, stewed or as it comes! Bunny Tartare!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Beautiful but scary! What kind of cats are they? Xx


Mountain lions... cougars.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mountain lions... cougars.


That's what I guessed, you be careful out there!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning, the big kittys are out this fine day.... just down the road.


Ooh what is it? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh what is it? xx


OK so someone got there before me. Don't think a saucer of milk will satisfy that one. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That's what I guessed, you be careful out there!!! Xxxx


I will... it's unfortunate that conservation will probably just come out and shoot it like they do the bears, they don't seem to relocate anymore. :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I will... it's unfortunate that conservation will probably just come out and shoot it like they do the bears, they don't seem to relocate anymore. :sm13:


Perhaps they are getting too overpopulated to relocate. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> OK so someone got there before me. Don't think a saucer of milk will satisfy that one. xx


right...!! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps they are getting too overpopulated to relocate. xx


The elk are going to have to watch it... they are returning with their young now. That's one thing I like about living here, it is abound with wildlife. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The elk are going to have to watch it... they are returning with their young now. That's one thing I like about living here, it is abound with wildlife. xxx


We've got rabbits :sm23: :sm23: well it makes a change from sheep. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Look what I made it’s not pretty but I hope it tastes good as I just realized I forgot to put the butter on the apples....oh well


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Look what I made it's not pretty but I hope it tastes good as I just realized I forgot to put the butter on the apples....oh well


Who needs pretty, stick some custard on it and it will be delicious. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Who needs pretty, stick some custard on it and it will be delicious. xx


It was pretty good!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We also call them mobile homes. Trailer house is an older term and I am old. I believe the newest term is manufactured home.


Yes, I think so, too. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Look what I made it's not pretty but I hope it tastes good as I just realized I forgot to put the butter on the apples....oh well


Please cut a piece for me. Thank you.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Good morning, the big kittys are out this fine day.... just down the road.


Too close for comfort. They run toooo fast. I'm afraid to let my dog out becUse we have a skunk in the yard. If we had a wild cat I'd just never go out.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well done on getting rid of the sleepers!! Xxxx


We had similar weather yesterday blew the big cushonsi off the chairs and tipped our aluminum step ladder. Came down hard so couldn't see the road ahead and lightning big time. Treeswere down and roads blocked. It was grid lock I had to go quite a distance east of my road to get around the mess tho I needed to go west. Traffic lights were out so police directed traffic which was lined up forever.. today I cameo out of the market and there was another heavy rainstorm but not bad as yesterday


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm in my bed. I've not gone to Stephens. They have decided to get new furniture and paper and paint for Matthews room, so all the upstairs is in a bit of a state. My bed seems to be holding everything. I'm pleased to stay home, I always say to them to say if I shouldn't go up.
> 
> I had my first cuppa with marg that I've had in over a week. We had quite a bit to catch up on. She is off to whales on Monday, on a coach holiday. For four nights. So I'll have to go to s and b my self this week. And that's ok....
> 
> I had minced lamb hotspot as my dinner for one today and it was smashing.
> 
> Josephine, I hope you and June and Rebecca had a good day today, it's nice to meet up. It's all these happy times that keep us going. I hope you are all well.
> 
> I've done some hard sudokus today. 1 marked diabolical.... And 1 out of the gazette which I normally can't do. I'm quite pleased with myself. I've got a nectarine for my bed, along with other, not so healthy things. As in crisps, ham sandwich, and muller rice pudding. I'm going to watch rumple of the Bailey in my bed. I'll catch up a bit now cos I haven't been on today. Love yawl...


I was on my own today too but did some marketing. I went to a knitting class and still don't understand the heel of the Christmas stocking. I did what she said but no idea what I'm doing. She's meeting us a third day because the other lady and I both are confused. I don't know what a hot spot is but minced lamb sounds yum. I can't do easy sodokus.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Gosh, I hope he can find them.


I somehow found them myself. But I'm quite displeased with my next stupidity. I made the same mistake I made once before. Hate when I don't think. I have an iPad and put free and paid for patterns on a PDF. I had a pattern of two winter trees which were perfect for the boy's Christmas stocking. He's a twin and I've done that part of her stocking with hearts. So I put my finger on the pattern and slid it to the top of the PDF to be handy. Went to the top row and the pattern was a bit high of the shelf spot and it disappeared. Son has no idea where it went. I've looked on the iPad for another pattern but nothing is as nice. Bah humbug. And I need a haircut and met a chum from where I use to work. Hate when I look blown by the wind and meet someone. I had a nice top and what I still call peddle pushers but now they are called something else. Last time I bumped into another lady I know from college and she looked perfect. I was in junky jeans. I think this pattern has me glum. Can't seem to forget it. Well off to feed my kitty cats. Hope you have a good day tomorrow or today if it's still day there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, not sure which way it will go. Off to make my last batch of soup (celery) and then I'll be done for the winter hopefully. Might just have an afternoon knitting unless the weather improves then I might garden. Have a good one whatever you're doing. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They are becoming an issue coming down to populated places now.. a child was grabbed a few months ago here and his mother luckily fought it off. Recently another stalked a hiker lady and she credits playing Metallica full blast to scare it. We know the logging is affecting their habitat.
> 
> https://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/she-s-the-hero-mom-saves-son-7-from-cougar-attack-in-lake-cowichan-1.23777410


Oh Crikey!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Who needs pretty, stick some custard on it and it will be delicious. xx


Yep, what Jacky said!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> We had similar weather yesterday blew the big cushonsi off the chairs and tipped our aluminum step ladder. Came down hard so couldn't see the road ahead and lightning big time. Treeswere down and roads blocked. It was grid lock I had to go quite a distance east of my road to get around the mess tho I needed to go west. Traffic lights were out so police directed traffic which was lined up forever.. today I cameo out of the market and there was another heavy rainstorm but not bad as yesterday


Polly, if you don't absolutely HAVE to go out in those conditions, it might be a good idea to stay home!! Better safe than sorry! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I was on my own today too but did some marketing. I went to a knitting class and still don't understand the heel of the Christmas stocking. I did what she said but no idea what I'm doing. She's meeting us a third day because the other lady and I both are confused. I don't know what a hot spot is but minced lamb sounds yum. I can't do easy sodokus.


I think it was hotpot!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I somehow found them myself. But I'm quite displeased with my next stupidity. I made the same mistake I made once before. Hate when I don't think. I have an iPad and put free and paid for patterns on a PDF. I had a pattern of two winter trees which were perfect for the boy's Christmas stocking. He's a twin and I've done that part of her stocking with hearts. So I put my finger on the pattern and slid it to the top of the PDF to be handy. Went to the top row and the pattern was a bit high of the shelf spot and it disappeared. Son has no idea where it went. I've looked on the iPad for another pattern but nothing is as nice. Bah humbug. And I need a haircut and met a chum from where I use to work. Hate when I look blown by the wind and meet someone. I had a nice top and what I still call peddle pushers but now they are called something else. Last time I bumped into another lady I know from college and she looked perfect. I was in junky jeans. I think this pattern has me glum. Can't seem to forget it. Well off to feed my kitty cats. Hope you have a good day tomorrow or today if it's still day there.


Don't give up looking for your pattern, it'll be there somewhere or can you not download it again? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I somehow found them myself. But I'm quite displeased with my next stupidity. I made the same mistake I made once before. Hate when I don't think. I have an iPad and put free and paid for patterns on a PDF. I had a pattern of two winter trees which were perfect for the boy's Christmas stocking. He's a twin and I've done that part of her stocking with hearts. So I put my finger on the pattern and slid it to the top of the PDF to be handy. Went to the top row and the pattern was a bit high of the shelf spot and it disappeared. Son has no idea where it went. I've looked on the iPad for another pattern but nothing is as nice. Bah humbug. And I need a haircut and met a chum from where I use to work. Hate when I look blown by the wind and meet someone. I had a nice top and what I still call peddle pushers but now they are called something else. Last time I bumped into another lady I know from college and she looked perfect. I was in junky jeans. I think this pattern has me glum. Can't seem to forget it. Well off to feed my kitty cats. Hope you have a good day tomorrow or today if it's still day there.


Hi Polly, I remember pedal pushers. My mum made me a pair of what looked like stripy deck chair material and I thought I was the bees knees. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey, although at nine o'clock it was pouring with rain.

Had a lovely day yesterday with June, Rebecca and Nathan. Rebecca had a go at my spinning wheel although she was the same as me when I started I think she would be good at spinning. She is coming back tomorrow to join in my WI playday.

I had an email from the train company and I am getting a full refund for my train journey back from Susan's. So despite paying for a hotel and 2 taxis I have made about £20 on the journey. Can't be bad.

Have t sort out things for tomorrow's play day, there are about 16 ladies coming and then I am going to sit and weave or spin.

Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

My latest piece of spinning. Black and grey Wensleydale blended with Devon longwool that's the pink plied with laceweight wool. Extremely lumpy bumpy!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My latest piece of spinning. Black and grey Wensleydale blended with Devon longwool that's the pink plied with laceweight wool. Extremely lumpy bumpy!


That will look pretty when you get weaving!! xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I also made soup yesterday. It was clean out the freezer day. Several partial bags of veggies went in the pot. Including onion, peppers, celery, and a bag of mixed vegetables. Added vegetable broth, pasta, and leftover pork roast. Harold thought it was quite good. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, not sure which way it will go. Off to make my last batch of soup (celery) and then I'll be done for the winter hopefully. Might just have an afternoon knitting unless the weather improves then I might garden. Have a good one whatever you're doing. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope today is a great day for you.
Glad you got the refund and as you went with the flo it was not a terrible experience.



PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey, although at nine o'clock it was pouring with rain.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday with June, Rebecca and Nathan. Rebecca had a go at my spinning wheel although she was the same as me when I started I think she would be good at spinning. She is coming back tomorrow to join in my WI playday.
> 
> I had an email from the train company and I am getting a full refund for my train journey back from Susan's. So despite paying for a hotel and 2 taxis I have made about £20 on the journey. Can't be bad.
> 
> Have t sort out things for tomorrow's play day, there are about 16 ladies coming and then I am going to sit and weave or spin.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey, although at nine o'clock it was pouring with rain.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday with June, Rebecca and Nathan. Rebecca had a go at my spinning wheel although she was the same as me when I started I think she would be good at spinning. She is coming back tomorrow to join in my WI playday.
> 
> I had an email from the train company and I am getting a full refund for my train journey back from Susan's. So despite paying for a hotel and 2 taxis I have made about £20 on the journey. Can't be bad.
> 
> Have t sort out things for tomorrow's play day, there are about 16 ladies coming and then I am going to sit and weave or spin.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


Glad you all enjoyed your time together and that you'll be seeing Rebecca again tomorrow. Great news about your refund. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My latest piece of spinning. Black and grey Wensleydale blended with Devon longwool that's the pink plied with laceweight wool. Extremely lumpy bumpy!


Looking good! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I also made soup yesterday. It was clean out the freezer day. Several partial bags of veggies went in the pot. Including onion, peppers, celery, and a bag of mixed vegetables. Added vegetable broth, pasta, and leftover pork roast. Harold thought it was quite good.


It's 3.30 pm and I've just finished in the kitchen, my last batch of soup is now in the freezer and that's me done for soup for a good while. Also got dinner in between. Now need to make some pogácsa, aka bacon scones to freeze to have with the soup, but that can wait for another day. DH would be wearing it if he said mine was quite good, I need my ego boosting when I'm cooking. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey, although at nine o'clock it was pouring with rain.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday with June, Rebecca and Nathan. Rebecca had a go at my spinning wheel although she was the same as me when I started I think she would be good at spinning. She is coming back tomorrow to join in my WI playday.
> 
> I had an email from the train company and I am getting a full refund for my train journey back from Susan's. So despite paying for a hotel and 2 taxis I have made about £20 on the journey. Can't be bad.
> 
> Have t sort out things for tomorrow's play day, there are about 16 ladies coming and then I am going to sit and weave or spin.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


Actually got to sit down, now trying to catch up a bit. Well done on your refund, love the idea of a night in a hotel and come home with a profit.

Was it the Camberley Car Show yesterday? Really must try and sort out a way of getting down there, is there any rosé left? Have fun tomorrow, what sorts of things are you playing? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually got to sit down, now trying to catch up a bit. Well done on your refund, love the idea of a night in a hotel and come home with a profit.
> 
> Was it the Camberley Car Show yesterday? Really must try and sort out a way of getting down there, is there any rosé left? Have fun tomorrow, what sorts of things are you playing? xx


Yes there is rose left but Rebecca drank nearly a whole bottle of red while I only had a teeny weeny drop. Yes it was the car show. Peter said it was good.

Tomorrow I'm getting all the WI craft stuff out so everyone can do what they like. X


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hubby will warm it for you.????????????


He didn't. Clean trousers did.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning, the big kittys are out this fine day.... just down the road.


Oh my. Big Miaow!


----------



## jinx

Maybe we have a language translated issue. Saying something is quite good is a complement. I often ask him if he likes a new recipe. If he pauses I know he is thinking of something nice to say, but that he did not actually care for it. Last week he said the green beans were flavorful and crisp. Hmm, that means he was not a big fan of the meal. I am glad he tries to be polite.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's 3.30 pm and I've just finished in the kitchen, my last batch of soup is now in the freezer and that's me done for soup for a good while. Also got dinner in between. Now need to make some pogácsa, aka bacon scones to freeze to have with the soup, but that can wait for another day. DH would be wearing it if he said mine was quite good, I need my ego boosting when I'm cooking. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Yes there is rose left but Rebecca drank nearly a whole bottle of red while I only had a teeny weeny drop. Yes it was the car show. Peter said it was good.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting all the WI craft stuff out so everyone can do what they like. X


I'm sure Rebecca will have something to say about that when she sees it! xx


----------



## jinx

I hope all is well with you. Thinking maybe there is something you are not sharing with us.


Barn-dweller said:


> Actually got to sit down, now trying to catch up a bit. Well done on your refund, love the idea of a night in a hotel and come home with a profit.
> 
> Was it the Camberley Car Show yesterday? Really must try and sort out a way of getting down there, is there any rosé left? Have fun tomorrow, what sorts of things are you playing? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes there is rose left but Rebecca drank nearly a whole bottle of red while I only had a teeny weeny drop. Yes it was the car show. Peter said it was good.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting all the WI craft stuff out so everyone can do what they like. X


It was good, not as many cars as in previous years but some really lovely ones!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Maybe we have a language translated issue. Saying something is quite good is a complement. I often ask him if he likes a new recipe. If he pauses I know he is thinking of something nice to say, but that he did not actually care for it. Last week he said the green beans were flavorful and crisp. Hmm, that means he was not a big fan of the meal. I am glad he tries to polite.


Yes maybe that's the thing. To me here 'quite good' is well it's sort of OK but........... never get the rest of it though. I know I've done OK when I get 'that was PDG'. xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Maybe we have a language translated issue. Saying something is quite good is a complement. I often ask him if he likes a new recipe. If he pauses I know he is thinking of something nice to say, but that he did not actually care for it. Last week he said the green beans were flavorful and crisp. Hmm, that means he was not a big fan of the meal. I am glad he tries to polite.


I have had a hard time adjusting to Dh even though it's been thirty years because my dad always ate what my mom fixed and then politely tell her he didn't care for that particular dish and she would mark it in her cookbook that he didn't like it and move on my Dh says things without thinking and I get so upset I won't cook for awhile!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I hope all is well with you. Thinking maybe there is something you are not sharing with us.


How do you mean, in what way? I'm fine, just getting sick of looking for things in boxes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was good, not as many cars as in previous years but some really lovely ones!


Funny talking about that, a right old banger just drifted to a stop outside the house, coughed and spluttered a bit, started up and went off. :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny talking about that, a right old banger just drifted to a stop outside the house, coughed and spluttered a bit, started up and went off. :sm16: xxxx


It wasn't me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I have had a hard time adjusting to Dh even though it's been thirty years because my dad always ate what my mom fixed and then politely tell her he didn't care for that particular dish and she would mark it in her cookbook that he didn't like it and move on my Dh says things without thinking and I get so upset I won't cook for awhile!


Apart from things he really doesn't like, which I don't cook anyway, mines an ever open door, or mouth or better still trash can. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It wasn't me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Hope little red car is healthier than that was. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> I somehow found them myself. But I'm quite displeased with my next stupidity. I made the same mistake I made once before. Hate when I don't think. I have an iPad and put free and paid for patterns on a PDF. I had a pattern of two winter trees which were perfect for the boy's Christmas stocking. He's a twin and I've done that part of her stocking with hearts. So I put my finger on the pattern and slid it to the top of the PDF to be handy. Went to the top row and the pattern was a bit high of the shelf spot and it disappeared. Son has no idea where it went. I've looked on the iPad for another pattern but nothing is as nice. Bah humbug. And I need a haircut and met a chum from where I use to work. Hate when I look blown by the wind and meet someone. I had a nice top and what I still call peddle pushers but now they are called something else. Last time I bumped into another lady I know from college and she looked perfect. I was in junky jeans. I think this pattern has me glum. Can't seem to forget it. Well off to feed my kitty cats. Hope you have a good day tomorrow or today if it's still day there.


I hope the pattern turns up and puts a smile back on your face. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My latest piece of spinning. Black and grey Wensleydale blended with Devon longwool that's the pink plied with laceweight wool. Extremely lumpy bumpy!


Dreamy soft colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It wasn't me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Nor me!


----------



## SaxonLady

It was Canada Day in Worthing today. It was pouring with rain; then, as I got out of the car the sun came out and stayed out. That was at 10.30 this morning. We were at the Canada Memorial stone on the beach. A gorgeous man from the Canadian High Commission came and joined us. In his military uniform and wonderful accent.


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, I've not seen anyone today. I've had a chillax day. I've sudokud and done some laundry. The clothes are nice and dry because we've got a nice breeze, especially for towels. I haven't heard from Stephen yet so he must still be diving.

I've tried to get into my safe all day but it's still not having anything to do with me. S said he gave me the keys but I can't find them. So, next time he's down he'll have to get into it for me. I've got all my change in there ready for over 60's on Tuesday. 

That's the only news I have to share with yawl. So just to say I love yawl...


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning, the big kittys are out this fine day.... just down the road.


Are they dangerous Trisha!


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Too close for comfort. They run toooo fast. I'm afraid to let my dog out becUse we have a skunk in the yard. If we had a wild cat I'd just never go out.


I had a domestic skunk for 8 yrs Polly, I'd probably try to make friends with your Pepe Le Pew, at a distance of course!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope little red car is healthier than that was. xxxx


Yeah, me too!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It was Canada Day in Worthing today. It was pouring with rain; then, as I got out of the car the sun came out and stayed out. That was at 10.30 this morning. We were at the Canada Memorial stone on the beach. A gorgeous man from the Canadian High Commission came and joined us. In his military uniform and wonderful accent.


Was he as lovely as my Mountie from Nova Scotia?! I know that memorial, I thought it was really beautiful, glad the sun shone for you - eventually!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Yes there is rose left but Rebecca drank nearly a whole bottle of red while I only had a teeny weeny drop. Yes it was the car show. Peter said it was good.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting all the WI craft stuff out so everyone can do what they like. X


Pleased you are getting Rebecca back. It's good when we want to make friends in a knitting circle....

Jackie have you sorted any classes out yet? You'll sharp settle in once you make friends. The work on the house can wait, you've got the rest of your life to do it. Friends are precious


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I somehow found them myself. But I'm quite displeased with my next stupidity. I made the same mistake I made once before. Hate when I don't think. I have an iPad and put free and paid for patterns on a PDF. I had a pattern of two winter trees which were perfect for the boy's Christmas stocking. He's a twin and I've done that part of her stocking with hearts. So I put my finger on the pattern and slid it to the top of the PDF to be handy. Went to the top row and the pattern was a bit high of the shelf spot and it disappeared. Son has no idea where it went. I've looked on the iPad for another pattern but nothing is as nice. Bah humbug. And I need a haircut and met a chum from where I use to work. Hate when I look blown by the wind and meet someone. I had a nice top and what I still call peddle pushers but now they are called something else. Last time I bumped into another lady I know from college and she looked perfect. I was in junky jeans. I think this pattern has me glum. Can't seem to forget it. Well off to feed my kitty cats. Hope you have a good day tomorrow or today if it's still day there.


I make mistakes everyday Polly, I just try to make better mistakes the next day. :sm17: I'm starting to clean out drawers now and am amazed that the things I've been looking for are starting to pop up... now if my brain can remember they are still in the same drawer I'm set! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, not sure which way it will go. Off to make my last batch of soup (celery) and then I'll be done for the winter hopefully. Might just have an afternoon knitting unless the weather improves then I might garden. Have a good one whatever you're doing. xx


I didn't know you liked to garden... we have that in common. xox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh Crikey!!!!


Oh, there's better one's... a few years ago a young boy on his bike was being chased down the road to Honeymoon Bay by a cougar, peddling as fast as his legs could go. A good samaritan drove up beside him opened the passenger door so he could get in quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Pleased you are getting Rebecca back. It's good when we want to make friends in a knitting circle....
> 
> Jackie have you sorted any classes out yet? You'll sharp settle in once you make friends. The work on the house can wait, you've got the rest of your life to do it. Friends are precious


Have found one place close by, don't think they are meeting until Sept. now. The village hall needs investigating when we have time to get out. So many people coming and going and measuring for this that and the other the days are flying by. But still got you all on here even if we don't see each other very often if at all. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, I remember pedal pushers. My mum made me a pair of what looked like stripy deck chair material and I thought I was the bees knees. xx


That's what we called them too, we wore them all summer with pop tops. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey, although at nine o'clock it was pouring with rain.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday with June, Rebecca and Nathan. Rebecca had a go at my spinning wheel although she was the same as me when I started I think she would be good at spinning. She is coming back tomorrow to join in my WI playday.
> 
> I had an email from the train company and I am getting a full refund for my train journey back from Susan's. So despite paying for a hotel and 2 taxis I have made about £20 on the journey. Can't be bad.
> 
> Have t sort out things for tomorrow's play day, there are about 16 ladies coming and then I am going to sit and weave or spin.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


Perhaps start a spinning group... :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I didn't know you liked to garden... we have that in common. xox


Not sure you would call it gardening, just clearing the jungle at the moment and trying to get rid of the pond. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> My latest piece of spinning. Black and grey Wensleydale blended with Devon longwool that's the pink plied with laceweight wool. Extremely lumpy bumpy!


Have you tried this technique.. it's a faux way to corespin but get's the same results and you can texturize any spot you want. I learned to spin my own core at the same time while wrapping with the same fibre. 
Love your skein!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. I also made soup yesterday. It was clean out the freezer day. Several partial bags of veggies went in the pot. Including onion, peppers, celery, and a bag of mixed vegetables. Added vegetable broth, pasta, and leftover pork roast. Harold thought it was quite good.


Nourishing and delicious.. if DH's like it, you know it's good. :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Oh, there's better one's... a few years ago a young boy on his bike was being chased down the road to Honeymoon Bay by a cougar, peddling as fast as his legs could go. A good samaritan drove up beside him opened the passenger door so he could get in quickly.


How terrifying, poor kid was probably afraid to go outside after that!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> It was Canada Day in Worthing today. It was pouring with rain; then, as I got out of the car the sun came out and stayed out. That was at 10.30 this morning. We were at the Canada Memorial stone on the beach. A gorgeous man from the Canadian High Commission came and joined us. In his military uniform and wonderful accent.


Thank you for remembering. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Are they dangerous Trisha!


Do you mean do they kill people? Yes they do! xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have had a hard time adjusting to Dh even though it's been thirty years because my dad always ate what my mom fixed and then politely tell her he didn't care for that particular dish and she would mark it in her cookbook that he didn't like it and move on my Dh says things without thinking and I get so upset I won't cook for awhile!


We had to eat everything put in front of us wether we liked it or not... maybe that's how people get their food dislikes because they were forced to eat. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> How terrifying, poor kid was probably afraid to go outside after that!!! xxxx


Safari... Canadian style lol! xxx


----------



## jinx

We ate what was served especially on the day before payday. There often were no other options except what was served.


Islander said:


> We had to eat everything put in front of us wether we liked it or not... maybe that's how people get their food dislikes because they were forced to eat. :sm22:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> That's what we called them too, we wore them all summer with pop tops. xxx


We called them pedal pushers as long pants often got caught in the chain or the petals on a bicycle. With pedal pushers we did not have that problem.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We called them pedal pushers as long pants often got caught in the chain or the petals on a bicycle. With pedal pushers we did not have that problem.


And then they invented chain guards... that was a good day! My only mode of transportation until I turned 18. I haven't ridden this year as it's like we have been "discovered" and traffic has doubled, no one does the speed limit here even with the speed boards.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Yes there is rose left but Rebecca drank nearly a whole bottle of red while I only had a teeny weeny drop. Yes it was the car show. Peter said it was good.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting all the WI craft stuff out so everyone can do what they like. X


It was delicious,did you enjoy the drop I left you.... :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We ate what was served especially on the day before payday. There often were no other options except what was served.


That's very true, in our family it's how it was served though, my Mom always liked to mix everything together and you didn't know what you were eating... if they were served separately I would have eaten gratefully!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We ate what was served especially on the day before payday. There often were no other options except what was served.


I've been reading a series of novels about how folks coped in England when food was scarce during WW11, some of the things they ate were unthinkable but it was that or starve!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We ate what was served especially on the day before payday. There often were no other options except what was served.


Sounds like when we were growing up, looking back, what we looked on as a treat was actually probably the cheapest thing our parents could afford before payday. xx


----------



## jinx

I am glad we did not have to eat unthinkable things. Sometimes pancakes, waterish chili/soup. Mom was a good cook, and made good nutritious meals when she had the supplies. We ate better in summer than winter.


London Girl said:


> I've been reading a series of novels about how folks coped in England when food was scarce during WW11, some of the things they ate were unthinkable but it was that or starve!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure Rebecca will have something to say about that when she sees it! xx


That is if she can remember!????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Perhaps start a spinning group... :sm17:


????????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It was delicious,did you enjoy the drop I left you.... :sm23:


Just having it now with cheese and biscuits xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That is if she can remember!????


She had a good day did she? xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> We had to eat everything put in front of us wether we liked it or not... maybe that's how people get their food dislikes because they were forced to eat. :sm22:


We did too and because of that I am not fond of Brussel sprouts at all unless I put them in a salad raw or bake them!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> We did too and because of that I am not fond of Brussel sprouts at all unless I put them in a salad raw or bake them!


Oh yuck, I hate brussel sprouts, I had to eat them so mashed them up in my potato, held my nose and swallowed. They don't even come in my house now, nasty little green things. xx :sm14:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yuck, I hate brussel sprouts, I had to eat them so mashed them up in my potato, held my nose and swallowed. They don't even come in my house now, nasty little green things. xx :sm14:


My Dd and Dh love them I did try to raise my kids to try something at least once and if they didn't like it I wouldn't push the issue because of that they are not picky eaters at all!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> My Dd and Dh love them I did try to raise my kids to try something at least once and if they didn't like it I wouldn't push the issue because of that they are not picky eaters at all!


My brother loved them and would spear one on his fork, look at me and stick it straight in his mouth whole, it makes me shudder just thinking about it. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yuck, I hate brussel sprouts, I had to eat them so mashed them up in my potato, held my nose and swallowed. They don't even come in my house now, nasty little green things. xx :sm14:


We had them with dinner tonight, luverly!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We had them with dinner tonight, luverly!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I say again, YUCK. xxxx


----------



## linkan

I'm still here, lots of catching up to do. 
Spent the last few days talking with police and getting nasty voicemails and texts from a certain unfriendly. Which goes against the epo order. Which is in effect thank goodness. 

Busy busy busy cleaning and making room for the kiddos room and lots of baby cuddles ????
She's beginning to laugh-laugh and it's beautiful, I love it. Dd1 is doing okay. Panic attacks daily but getting control of them a little now. 
Hope everyone is well I'll try to catch up now.
Xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm still here, lots of catching up to do.
> Spent the last few days talking with police and getting nasty voicemails and texts from a certain unfriendly. Which goes against the epo order. Which is in effect thank goodness.
> 
> Busy busy busy cleaning and making room for the kiddos room and lots of baby cuddles ????
> She's beginning to laugh-laugh and it's beautiful, I love it. Dd1 is doing okay. Panic attacks daily but getting control of them a little now.
> Hope everyone is well I'll try to catch up now.
> Xoxo


Sending you all lots of love and hugs. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you all lots of love and hugs. Xx


And from me Angela, to you all xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Blended up a loaf of rolags last night from all the scraps of wool tops I had and added some twinkle. Now I need to see how it turns out once it has been spun.

All ready for our WI Creative Chaos Play Day. There are 16 ladies coming and I have all sorts of crafts for them to play with. Thankfully the weather looks good so I have been able to put some of the chairs outside.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from Queen Mary's hospital where I have an early appointment with the physio about my hand. Not getting much pain from it now but hopefully, they can get rid of the discomfort I still have!

This will be followed at 11.15 by an electrocardiogram towards eventually seeing the cardiac consultant about ablation for my palpitations!! It's all excitement round here!!!

Catch you later, have a great day / night everyone, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Queen Mary's hospital where I have an early appointment with the physio about my hand. Not getting much pain from it now but hopefully, they can get rid of the discomfort I still have!
> 
> This will be followed at 11.15 by an electrocardiogram towards eventually seeing the cardiac consultant about ablation for my palpitations!! It's all excitement round here!!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a great day / night everyone, Lotsa love xxxx


Hope it all goes well. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm still here, lots of catching up to do.
> Spent the last few days talking with police and getting nasty voicemails and texts from a certain unfriendly. Which goes against the epo order. Which is in effect thank goodness.
> 
> Busy busy busy cleaning and making room for the kiddos room and lots of baby cuddles ????
> She's beginning to laugh-laugh and it's beautiful, I love it. Dd1 is doing okay. Panic attacks daily but getting control of them a little now.
> Hope everyone is well I'll try to catch up now.
> Xoxo


Do the police know where he is now? At least you are getting them settled in a safe place and getting lots of cuddles which must be a bonus. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Blended up a loaf of rolags last night from all the scraps of wool tops I had and added some twinkle. Now I need to see how it turns out once it has been spun.
> 
> All ready for our WI Creative Chaos Play Day. There are 16 ladies coming and I have all sorts of crafts for them to play with. Thankfully the weather looks good so I have been able to put some of the chairs outside.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Sounds as though it's going to be chaotic fun. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Queen Mary's hospital where I have an early appointment with the physio about my hand. Not getting much pain from it now but hopefully, they can get rid of the discomfort I still have!
> 
> This will be followed at 11.15 by an electrocardiogram towards eventually seeing the cardiac consultant about ablation for my palpitations!! It's all excitement round here!!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a great day / night everyone, Lotsa love xxxx


Good luck with all you appointments hope they go well, are they both at the same hospital? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though it's going to be chaotic fun. xx :sm24:


Hope so xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the forecast is sunny spells and heavy rain so take your pick, haven't had either yet. Having a lazy day today after my marathon in the kitchen yesterday, so will try and get some knitting in. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) going up to 32'C (90'F) with high humidity.
We went to my sister's house for our family barbeque. My brother called early and said they weren't going to make it. We had a ton of food left over. There was supposed to be a storm and we did have dark clouds at one point but we didn't even get rain at their house.
I did get a little knitting done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the forecast is sunny spells and heavy rain so take your pick, haven't had either yet. Having a lazy day today after my marathon in the kitchen yesterday, so will try and get some knitting in. xx


Good morning.
A lazy day is good after kitchen work.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Queen Mary's hospital where I have an early appointment with the physio about my hand. Not getting much pain from it now but hopefully, they can get rid of the discomfort I still have!
> 
> This will be followed at 11.15 by an electrocardiogram towards eventually seeing the cardiac consultant about ablation for my palpitations!! It's all excitement round here!!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a great day / night everyone, Lotsa love xxxx


I hope you don't have to wait long for your appointments and they go without a hitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Blended up a loaf of rolags last night from all the scraps of wool tops I had and added some twinkle. Now I need to see how it turns out once it has been spun.
> 
> All ready for our WI Creative Chaos Play Day. There are 16 ladies coming and I have all sorts of crafts for them to play with. Thankfully the weather looks good so I have been able to put some of the chairs outside.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday. I hope you all have fun in the garden with the crafts.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm still here, lots of catching up to do.
> Spent the last few days talking with police and getting nasty voicemails and texts from a certain unfriendly. Which goes against the epo order. Which is in effect thank goodness.
> 
> Busy busy busy cleaning and making room for the kiddos room and lots of baby cuddles ????
> She's beginning to laugh-laugh and it's beautiful, I love it. Dd1 is doing okay. Panic attacks daily but getting control of them a little now.
> Hope everyone is well I'll try to catch up now.
> Xoxo


I hope DD1 and babe get settled in and feeling more comfortable.
<Hugs> to all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yuck, I hate brussel sprouts, I had to eat them so mashed them up in my potato, held my nose and swallowed. They don't even come in my house now, nasty little green things. xx





London Girl said:


> We had them with dinner tonight, luverly!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Sorry Jacki. I'm with June.
Love the little green balls. I don't get them too often as they are expensive over here, unless you get frozen.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My Dd and Dh love them I did try to raise my kids to try something at least once and if they didn't like it I wouldn't push the issue because of that they are not picky eaters at all!


If it's food, my DD eats it. And we have quite a range of foods from different cultures available. I'm a little more selective. My tummy doesn't like the heavy spice anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am glad we did not have to eat unthinkable things. Sometimes pancakes, waterish chili/soup. Mom was a good cook, and made good nutritious meals when she had the supplies. We ate better in summer than winter.


We had spaghetti and meat loaf a lot, because ground/mince beef was the cheapest meat that could be bought. If I have a choice, I will order something other than spaghetti with meat sauce. I just had too much of it as a kid.
We used to go to the edge of the farmer's field to pick greens. Mostly dandelions and plantain. They would grow large because of the fertilizer. We just had to pick them before they flowered. We also used to go to the woods to pick mushrooms. I liked chicken of the woods best, but you had to be careful to get one that the bugs hadn't started burrowing into. We were also allowed to glean the fields after the farmer had picked all the produce that was suitable for market, so we could take all the over-ripe tomatoes and the misshapen cucumbers and peppers that wouldn't fit in his baskets.
I can also remember wading into the stream below our house and searching in the dark overhangs of the banks with my hands to find a catfish or sucker that I could throw up on the bank and take home to eat. 
We had multiple freezers so we always froze or canned the excess for the winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We had to eat everything put in front of us wether we liked it or not... maybe that's how people get their food dislikes because they were forced to eat. :sm22:


We had to clean our plate. Or stay at the table until we did, and then got to clean the entire kitchen by ourselves for taking so long.
It usually wasn't a problem. 
My mum had more of a problem feeding my brother. She used to tell him to make toast before supper. He got to eat half a loaf of bread before supper so he would eat a normal portion when we sat to eat.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It was Canada Day in Worthing today. It was pouring with rain; then, as I got out of the car the sun came out and stayed out. That was at 10.30 this morning. We were at the Canada Memorial stone on the beach. A gorgeous man from the Canadian High Commission came and joined us. In his military uniform and wonderful accent.





Islander said:


> Thank you for remembering. xoxox


Yes, thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I saw something about a cougar near our Trish. We had one near our old house for one year. It took down the newborn calves and ate seagulls and trout and salmon that it could catch on the lakeshore. I remember seeing it one night as I turned the corner. My headlights caught it and I watched while it ran back to the lakeshore. We were told that someone trapped it at the end of the summer and never saw it again.
They're very quiet, so be careful Trish until it moves on.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. 
Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it all goes well. xxx


Yes, all went well thank you, I now have a appointment for 'hand therapy' and I am apparently a good candidate for ablation for my palpitations!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck with all you appointments hope they go well, are they both at the same hospital? xxxx


Yes, fortunately and I had time for a coffee and a phone chat between appointments - and I walked there and back!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) going up to 32'C (90'F) with high humidity.
> We went to my sister's house for our family barbeque. My brother called early and said they weren't going to make it. We had a ton of food left over. There was supposed to be a storm and we did have dark clouds at one point but we didn't even get rain at their house.
> I did get a little knitting done.


Nice knitting!! Is the Another Cake Shawl or the Wild Oyster KAL?!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) going up to 32'C (90'F) with high humidity.
> We went to my sister's house for our family barbeque. My brother called early and said they weren't going to make it. We had a ton of food left over. There was supposed to be a storm and we did have dark clouds at one point but we didn't even get rain at their house.
> I did get a little knitting done.


Good morning from Toronto. Is that a shawl you are working on, the yarn looks really nice.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, all went well thank you, I now have a appointment for 'hand therapy' and I am apparently a good candidate for ablation for my palpitations!!! xxxx


Action at last. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Action at last. xxxx :sm24:


Yay! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello Cathie. I also like her work. Did you catch a glimpse of the ball of yarn she is using. I thought those colors will be interesting to see when finished.


Cathie bargenda said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Is that a shawl you are working on, the yarn looks really nice.


----------



## jinx

Wishing you the best of luck with the ablation. Hoping the hand therapy is useful to remove the pain.


London Girl said:


> Yes, all went well thank you, I now have a appointment for 'hand therapy' and I am apparently a good candidate for ablation for my palpitations!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping he gets back on his meds and leaves everyone alone. So glad your daughter and baby have you to provide a safe harbor for them.


linkan said:


> I'm still here, lots of catching up to do.
> Spent the last few days talking with police and getting nasty voicemails and texts from a certain unfriendly. Which goes against the epo order. Which is in effect thank goodness.
> 
> Busy busy busy cleaning and making room for the kiddos room and lots of baby cuddles ????
> She's beginningI to laugh-laugh and it's beautiful, I love it. Dd1 is doing okay. Panic attacks daily but getting control of them a little now.
> Hope everyone is well I'll try to catch up now.
> Xoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Play nice.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Blended up a loaf of rolags last night from all the scraps of wool tops I had and added some twinkle. Now I need to see how it turns out once it has been spun.
> 
> All ready for our WI Creative Chaos Play Day. There are 16 ladies coming and I have all sorts of crafts for them to play with. Thankfully the weather looks good so I have been able to put some of the chairs outside.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sound like the perfect way to spend the day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the forecast is sunny spells and heavy rain so take your pick, haven't had either yet. Having a lazy day today after my marathon in the kitchen yesterday, so will try and get some knitting in. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you all lots of love and hugs. Xx


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Queen Mary's hospital where I have an early appointment with the physio about my hand. Not getting much pain from it now but hopefully, they can get rid of the discomfort I still have!
> 
> This will be followed at 11.15 by an electrocardiogram towards eventually seeing the cardiac consultant about ablation for my palpitations!! It's all excitement round here!!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a great day / night everyone, Lotsa love xxxx


Hope it all goes well and they get you sorted out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Action at last. xxxx :sm24:


Ditto. Glad finally things are going to be taken care of for you, June! xxxoo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sound like the perfect way to spend the day.


Yes well the best laid plans and all that. Ended up working in the garden all afternoon and not one stitch of knitting done. :sm16: Got another corner cleared and rescued another lavender bush. tamed some passion flowers that had taken over the clematis and tried to make a few more holes in the pond lining. Not bad for an intended lazy afternoon. xx


----------



## jinx

Good for you. Your garden will be lovely when you are finished. Wonderful having a lavender bush. I bought lavender oil as it is suppose to aid sleep. Not much help to me and you do not need it. Pictures please. Knitting will wait until winter when as when it is freezing cold and snowing you will not be working in the garden.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes well the best laid plans and all that. Ended up working in the garden all afternoon and not one stitch of knitting done. :sm16: Got another corner cleared and rescued another lavender bush. tamed some passion flowers that had taken over the clematis and tried to make a few more holes in the pond lining. Not bad for an intended lazy afternoon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Good for you. Your garden will be lovely when you are finished. Wonderful having a lavender bush. I bought lavender oil as it is suppose to aid sleep. Not much help to me and you do not need it. Pictures please. Knitting will wait until winter when as when it is freezing cold and snowing you will not be working in the garden.


Yes I really must dig my camera out from one of the boxes. I keep thinking of it when I'm half way through doing something. Tell you what I'll go and find it now. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my beautiful little corner of the world. I am stuck in my living room playing on my laptop until my delivery arrives. They were here Friday to deliver, but I did not hear them. Today I will not miss them. Sitting facing the open door enjoying the sunshine, flowers, and a wonderful breeze. 
Flo was over yesterday. She bought me 4 solar lights to line the sidewalk and 2 solar spotlights to shine onto the outside stairs. She installed them and we are waiting excitedly to see how well they work tonight. They replaced one I have had several years that were not that bright any longer.
Hope you all are having a great Monday.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, when I woke up this morning, I felt like it was going to be a sad day, I felt really in a mood. I wasn't going to s and b and I didn't care what I had for my dinner, infact I just didn't care. So I got up, took my phone downstairs with me and had my fruit juice. Then my 3 cups of Starbucks coffee, (sorry my Saxy) then I started to come round. I got a text from Josephine and a text from Rebecca to say they were going to have a craft play day. Then...I just suddenly became happy, and thought if they can get on with the day then so could I. 

I went to s and b and do you know I enjoyed it. I got some sudokus from Marilyn , she saves me the from the daily mail, and we sat and talked. Another woman came and gave me a hug and gave me some good news that she was going to be a great grandma, and we had a look at the baby scan. I'm on to my last triangle on my wingspan, I only started it when I went to Josephine's in April. Josephine, will you please tell mr p that I'm nearly there????. I hope you had a great time today by the way.

Then I came home, went next door to see Karen cos I hadn't been in for a week and we had a cup of chocolate. I came home, had my tea, organized my washing for tomorrow and was pleased I'd had a better day than I thought I was going to have. It's no good being moany and down, you just make or her people miserable, mind, I'm not good for the first hour I get up. I never make a decision in that hour. Love yawl xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, when I woke up this morning, I felt like it was going to be a sad day, I felt really in a mood. I wasn't going to s and b and I didn't care what I had for my dinner, infact I just didn't care. So I got up, took my phone downstairs with me and had my fruit juice. Then my 3 cups of Starbucks coffee, (sorry my Saxy) then I started to come round. I got a text from Josephine and a text from Rebecca to say they were going to have a craft play day. Then...I just suddenly became happy, and thought if they can get on with the day then so could I.
> 
> I went to s and b and do you know I enjoyed it. I got some sudokus from Marilyn , she saves me the from the daily mail, and we sat and talked. Another woman came and gave me a hug and gave me some good news that she was going to be a great grandma, and we had a look at the baby scan. I'm on to my last triangle on my wingspan, I only started it when I went to Josephine's in April. Josephine, will you please tell mr p that I'm nearly thereÃ°ÂÂÂ®. I hope you had a great time today by the way.
> 
> Then I came home, went next door to see Karen cos I hadn't been in for a week and we had a cup of chocolate. I came home, had my tea, organized my washing for tomorrow and was pleased I'd had a better day than I thought I was going to have. It's no good being moany and down, you just make or her people miserable, mind, I'm not good for the first hour I get up. I never make a decision in that hour. Love yawl xx


Glad you had a good say. We had fun here. You were talked about and Rebecca had a good time. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry Jacki. I'm with June.
> Love the little green balls. I don't get them too often as they are expensive over here, unless you get frozen.


I love sprouts aswell. The family can't stand them. I like cabbage too.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good say. We had fun here. You were talked about and Rebecca had a good time. Xx


Very good photos, I recognize that other lady. I've met her at your house. Glad you had a great day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wishing you the best of luck with the ablation. Hoping the hand therapy is useful to remove the pain.


Thanks dear, to be honest, my hand doesn't hurt very much any more but the physiotherapist said I was still right to go to the appointment. As for the ablation, it's not a done deal yet, I will see how I feel about it after talking to the consultant!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hope it all goes well and they get you sorted out. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, so far, so good!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes well the best laid plans and all that. Ended up working in the garden all afternoon and not one stitch of knitting done. :sm16: Got another corner cleared and rescued another lavender bush. tamed some passion flowers that had taken over the clematis and tried to make a few more holes in the pond lining. Not bad for an intended lazy afternoon. xx


I bet you feel good for getting all that done though, hope you're not too sore!! You can knit this evening!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my beautiful little corner of the world. I am stuck in my living room playing on my laptop until my delivery arrives. They were here Friday to deliver, but I did not hear them. Today I will not miss them. Sitting facing the open door enjoying the sunshine, flowers, and a wonderful breeze.
> Flo was over yesterday. She bought me 4 solar lights to line the sidewalk and 2 solar spotlights to shine onto the outside stairs. She installed them and we are waiting excitedly to see how well they work tonight. They replaced one I have had several years that were not that bright any longer.
> Hope you all are having a great Monday.


No having too much joy with my solar lights, I got them from the pond shop and they were ok at first but I think the rain has got in them and they aren't very happy now. Mr Purple gave me some good advice to keep the water out but I fear it may have come too late! Well done Flo!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I bet you feel good for getting all that done though, hope you're not too sore!! You can knit this evening!! xx


Well I was sort of looking forward to a knitting afternoon but the sun came out so what can you do? Didn't get as much done as I wanted but have cleared all round the lavender, just each side of it to do now. Back and knee told me to stop so I though I'd better. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good say. We had fun here. You were talked about and Rebecca had a good time. Xx


Lovely picture, our Rebecca looks like she's having fun!!!xx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, when I woke up this morning, I felt like it was going to be a sad day, I felt really in a mood. I wasn't going to s and b and I didn't care what I had for my dinner, infact I just didn't care. So I got up, took my phone downstairs with me and had my fruit juice. Then my 3 cups of Starbucks coffee, (sorry my Saxy) then I started to come round. I got a text from Josephine and a text from Rebecca to say they were going to have a craft play day. Then...I just suddenly became happy, and thought if they can get on with the day then so could I.
> 
> I went to s and b and do you know I enjoyed it. I got some sudokus from Marilyn , she saves me the from the daily mail, and we sat and talked. Another woman came and gave me a hug and gave me some good news that she was going to be a great grandma, and we had a look at the baby scan. I'm on to my last triangle on my wingspan, I only started it when I went to Josephine's in April. Josephine, will you please tell mr p that I'm nearly there????. I hope you had a great time today by the way.
> 
> Then I came home, went next door to see Karen cos I hadn't been in for a week and we had a cup of chocolate. I came home, had my tea, organized my washing for tomorrow and was pleased I'd had a better day than I thought I was going to have. It's no good being moany and down, you just make or her people miserable, mind, I'm not good for the first hour I get up. I never make a decision in that hour. Love yawl xx


I'm so glad your day went better than you were expecting it to


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Lovely picture, our Rebecca looks like she's having fun!!!xx


I had a brilliant time. I'm pretty certain I will be buying the loom after my workshop :sm09:

Thanks Josephine for an excellent day, I've learnt so much :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Very good photos, I recognize that other lady. I've met her at your house. Glad you had a great day.


That's Liz. She's another northerner. Cx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Do the police know where he is now? At least you are getting them settled in a safe place and getting lots of cuddles which must be a bonus. xx


He is wanted Nationwide now. Feel free to Google Marcus Buba Indiana . Wish we had way back. He's a monster. My heart wouldn't break if the heat got him, he best get use to it where he's going . That sounded judgey didn't it? Sorry. Not sorry.
Love you guys. Thanks for all the support and love ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> He is wanted Nationwide now. Feel free to Google Marcus Buba Indiana . Wish we had way back. He's a monster. My heart wouldn't break if the heat got him, he best get use to it where he's going . That sounded judgey didn't it? Sorry. Not sorry.
> Love you guys. Thanks for all the support and love ????


Sounds as though he's in for a stretch having previous. xx


----------



## London Girl

Ī


lifeline said:


> I had a brilliant time. I'm pretty certain I will be buying the loom after my workshop :sm09:
> 
> Thanks Josephine for an excellent day, I've learnt so much :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, when I woke up this morning, I felt like it was going to be a sad day, I felt really in a mood. I wasn't going to s and b and I didn't care what I had for my dinner, infact I just didn't care. So I got up, took my phone downstairs with me and had my fruit juice. Then my 3 cups of Starbucks coffee, (sorry my Saxy) then I started to come round. I got a text from Josephine and a text from Rebecca to say they were going to have a craft play day. Then...I just suddenly became happy, and thought if they can get on with the day then so could I.
> 
> I went to s and b and do you know I enjoyed it. I got some sudokus from Marilyn , she saves me the from the daily mail, and we sat and talked. Another woman came and gave me a hug and gave me some good news that she was going to be a great grandma, and we had a look at the baby scan. I'm on to my last triangle on my wingspan, I only started it when I went to Josephine's in April. Josephine, will you please tell mr p that I'm nearly there????. I hope you had a great time today by the way.
> 
> Then I came home, went next door to see Karen cos I hadn't been in for a week and we had a cup of chocolate. I came home, had my tea, organized my washing for tomorrow and was pleased I'd had a better day than I thought I was going to have. It's no good being moany and down, you just make or her people miserable, mind, I'm not good for the first hour I get up. I never make a decision in that hour. Love yawl xx


I'm no good when I first get up but I have been trying to have a good day on purpose lately doesn't always work but at least I am trying!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> He is wanted Nationwide now. Feel free to Google Marcus Buba Indiana . Wish we had way back. He's a monster. My heart wouldn't break if the heat got him, he best get use to it where he's going . That sounded judgey didn't it? Sorry. Not sorry.
> Love you guys. Thanks for all the support and love ????


Oh Angela, he's a monster, thank heavens Jen is free of him now!xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

An ablation is nothing to worry about. Easy peasy, no pain and over and done with quickly.
Been there; done that.


London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, to be honest, my hand doesn't hurt very much any more but the physiotherapist said I was still right to go to the appointment. As for the ablation, it's not a done deal yet, I will see how I feel about it after talking to the consultant!! xx


----------



## jinx

Flo thinks she got the better end of our gift swap yesterday. I bought her a robot vacuum cleaner. The kids love to use mine so hope they love to use theirs and take that chore off of Flo's list. I will let you know how my lights work tomorrow. 


London Girl said:


> No having too much joy with my solar lights, I got them from the pond shop and they were ok at first but I think the rain has got in them and they aren't very happy now. Mr Purple gave me some good advice to keep the water out but I fear it may have come too late! Well done Flo!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> An ablation is nothing to worry about. Easy peasy, no pain and over and done with quickly.
> Been there; done that.


Okay! Thanks Judith, that's really good to hear! Did it have the desired effect?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Okay! Thanks Judith, that's really good to hear! Did it have the desired effect?


Evening thought you'd be in bed after your day. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Very good photos, I recognize that other lady. I've met her at your house. Glad you had a great day.


Yes, they are great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, so far, so good!! xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though he's in for a stretch having previous. xx


Yes, it does, and let's hope it's a good long stretch. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Not even going to guess what's on my agenda today 'cause it never seems to go as I planned. If the weather stays this way it looks as the it will be another gardening day. Apart from that who know. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great play day yesterday and I think everyone went away having learnt something new. Lots of food, craft and wine. In the evening I spun three of my rolags.

Laundry day today and peeling and freezing a load of apples.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening thought you'd be in bed after your day. xxxx


Almost, just popped in while making a bedtime drink!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Later, we are off to see Brad and Leonardo in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. It's a very long film so it had better be good!! First I have to walk back up to the shop to get my raincoat, which I left behind yesterday :sm16: Can't afford to be without it in this country!!

Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). It's clear and humid at the moment but clouds are supposed to roll in and temperatures of 31'C (88'F) with pop up storms this afternoon.
Not much to say about Monday. It's Tuesday now.
I worked some more on brioche tubey things. I need to put some notes on paper so I don't repeat myself on Saturday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Later, we are off to see Brad and Leonardo in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. It's a very long film so it had better be good!! First I have to walk back up to the shop to get my raincoat, which I left behind yesterday :sm16: Can't afford to be without it in this country!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxxxxxx


At least you have two good looking guys to look at if it is long.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great play day yesterday and I think everyone went away having learnt something new. Lots of food, craft and wine. In the evening I spun three of my rolags.
> 
> Laundry day today and peeling and freezing a load of apples.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
My LYS is trying to organize a spin day in Cobourg, with drop spindles, some wheels and a couple of my e-spinners. But the lady who is organizing it for my LYS is spending all her summer at her cottage so we don't have a date set yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Not even going to guess what's on my agenda today 'cause it never seems to go as I planned. If the weather stays this way it looks as the it will be another gardening day. Apart from that who know. Enjoy your day. xx


Your jungle will be completely tamed if you keep this up.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Flo thinks she got the better end of our gift swap yesterday. I bought her a robot vacuum cleaner. The kids love to use mine so hope they love to use theirs and take that chore off of Flo's list. I will let you know how my lights work tomorrow.


We have solar lights for our property, but it is too shady. I need to put the solar panel powering the lights out at the end of the garage to get sunshine for most of the day. We haven't even put the lights out this year. We did have some low power lights that we plugged in, until their cord was run over by the lawn mower. I haven't had the cord replaced.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great play day yesterday and I think everyone went away having learnt something new. Lots of food, craft and wine. In the evening I spun three of my rolags.
> 
> Laundry day today and peeling and freezing a load of apples.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Morning. Just de-stoned and stewed a load of plums ready to go in the freezer from next door's orchard. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I'm no good when I first get up but I have been trying to have a good day on purpose lately doesn't always work but at least I am trying!


A positive attitude helps with many things.
My mum and DD start with several cups of coffee. The day looks better after that. :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Later, we are off to see Brad and Leonardo in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. It's a very long film so it had better be good!! First I have to walk back up to the shop to get my raincoat, which I left behind yesterday :sm16: Can't afford to be without it in this country!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxxxxxx


The sun seems to have disappeared again here. It keeps doing that to us, get up in beautiful sunshine then the black clouds appear. Hope the film is not boring and keeps you awake. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Your jungle will be completely tamed if you keep this up.


Trouble is it keeps regrowing. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> He is wanted Nationwide now. Feel free to Google Marcus Buba Indiana . Wish we had way back. He's a monster. My heart wouldn't break if the heat got him, he best get use to it where he's going . That sounded judgey didn't it? Sorry. Not sorry.
> Love you guys. Thanks for all the support and love ????


He does have a long history of being a problem to society. Hopefully he is locked up for a long time when he is caught and not released again due to overcrowding or budget cuts. It sounds like he REALLY needs his medication to function as a human being. Too bad there wasn't some surgery that could have the same result as the medication.
I think your daughter is much safer staying with you.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> At least you have two good looking guys to look at if it is long.


They are the only reasons I'm going!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I had a brilliant time. I'm pretty certain I will be buying the loom after my workshop :sm09:
> 
> Thanks Josephine for an excellent day, I've learnt so much :sm24:


That loom looks like great fun. I wish I had room for one.
You look like you are doing well with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I was sort of looking forward to a knitting afternoon but the sun came out so what can you do? Didn't get as much done as I wanted but have cleared all round the lavender, just each side of it to do now. Back and knee told me to stop so I though I'd better. xxxx


I didn't know that lavender would grow as a bush. I've only seen little lavender plants on the farms near here. I guess they chop them down when they harvest them, so they don't get a chance to get big.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Just de-stoned and stewed a load of plums ready to go in the freezer from next door's orchard. xx


That sounds good add mulled wine and make into jam. Delicious x


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh Angela, he's a monster, thank heavens Jen is free of him now!xxxxxxx


I agree totally with June; Ange ...... but unfortunately, you couldn't have changed her mind about being with him, until she saw it for herself! Now she knows the danger, and will hopefully not go back! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No having too much joy with my solar lights, I got them from the pond shop and they were ok at first but I think the rain has got in them and they aren't very happy now. Mr Purple gave me some good advice to keep the water out but I fear it may have come too late! Well done Flo!!


The TV just reported that our electric bill is going up. In cottage country, it is going up by 129% (that's not a typo). So it might be a good idea to try to set them up again.
All of our bulbs have already been replaced with L.E.D. lights. I do have a fluorescent flood in the security light at the back. It, and one other light, needed a fluorescent to operate. They wouldn't work when I had only L.E.D. lights in them. I also have timers on some of the lights so they turn themselves off.
We have all energy efficient applicances. We actually were penalized a few years back for using too little electricity.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That loom looks like great fun. I wish I had room for one.
> You look like you are doing well with it.


It all takes apart and stores in a bag. I'll ask Lin ehich one it is. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, to be honest, my hand doesn't hurt very much any more but the physiotherapist said I was still right to go to the appointment. As for the ablation, it's not a done deal yet, I will see how I feel about it after talking to the consultant!! xx


I'm glad that your hand is better. I hope you get some good advice about the ablation.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I love sprouts aswell. The family can't stand them. I like cabbage too.


We like cabbage done German style, fried with a dab of cider vinegar with fried onions and bacon bits. Goes well with sausages or pork.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good say. We had fun here. You were talked about and Rebecca had a good time. Xx


Wonderful pictures.
You have a lovely set up for a workshop.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, when I woke up this morning, I felt like it was going to be a sad day, I felt really in a mood. I wasn't going to s and b and I didn't care what I had for my dinner, infact I just didn't care. So I got up, took my phone downstairs with me and had my fruit juice. Then my 3 cups of Starbucks coffee, (sorry my Saxy) then I started to come round. I got a text from Josephine and a text from Rebecca to say they were going to have a craft play day. Then...I just suddenly became happy, and thought if they can get on with the day then so could I.
> 
> I went to s and b and do you know I enjoyed it. I got some sudokus from Marilyn , she saves me the from the daily mail, and we sat and talked. Another woman came and gave me a hug and gave me some good news that she was going to be a great grandma, and we had a look at the baby scan. I'm on to my last triangle on my wingspan, I only started it when I went to Josephine's in April. Josephine, will you please tell mr p that I'm nearly there????. I hope you had a great time today by the way.
> 
> Then I came home, went next door to see Karen cos I hadn't been in for a week and we had a cup of chocolate. I came home, had my tea, organized my washing for tomorrow and was pleased I'd had a better day than I thought I was going to have. It's no good being moany and down, you just make or her people miserable, mind, I'm not good for the first hour I get up. I never make a decision in that hour. Love yawl xx


Love you too.
I'm glad that your day turned out better.
You're almost done with your wingspan. A couple more cloudy days and it will be finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my beautiful little corner of the world. I am stuck in my living room playing on my laptop until my delivery arrives. They were here Friday to deliver, but I did not hear them. Today I will not miss them. Sitting facing the open door enjoying the sunshine, flowers, and a wonderful breeze.
> Flo was over yesterday. She bought me 4 solar lights to line the sidewalk and 2 solar spotlights to shine onto the outside stairs. She installed them and we are waiting excitedly to see how well they work tonight. They replaced one I have had several years that were not that bright any longer.
> Hope you all are having a great Monday.


I hope you actually got your delivery this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I really must dig my camera out from one of the boxes. I keep thinking of it when I'm half way through doing something. Tell you what I'll go and find it now. xx


You could use the camera on your cell phone??


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Good for you. Your garden will be lovely when you are finished. Wonderful having a lavender bush. I bought lavender oil as it is suppose to aid sleep. Not much help to me and you do not need it. Pictures please. Knitting will wait until winter when as when it is freezing cold and snowing you will not be working in the garden.


I have a lavender diffuser in my room. It doesn't help with my sleep either, but it does smell nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Nice knitting!! Is the Another Cake Shawl or the Wild Oyster KAL?!!


It's Another Cake Shawl. I've had it in my Ravelry queue forever. I've had the cakes for it for a while.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds good add mulled wine and make into jam. Delicious x


Ooh never heard of that before. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is it keeps regrowing. xx :sm16:


Not if you get all the seeds and roots. I know your persistence will pay off.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The TV just reported that our electric bill is going up. In cottage country, it is going up by 129% (that's not a typo). So it might be a good idea to try to set them up again.
> All of our bulbs have already been replaced with L.E.D. lights. I do have a fluorescent flood in the security light at the back. It, and one other light, needed a fluorescent to operate. They wouldn't work when I had only L.E.D. lights in them. I also have timers on some of the lights so they turn themselves off.
> We have all energy efficient applicances. We actually were penalized a few years back for using too little electricity.


Wow, that's some rise. xx :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It all takes apart and stores in a bag. I'll ask Lin ehich one it is. Xx


That's great!! Please let me know the brand.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> A positive attitude helps with many things.
> My mum and DD start with several cups of coffee. The day looks better after that. :sm01:


???????????? ......... I would have to get back in bed, if I had that much coffee when I woke up! Caffeine knocks me out, and apparently that effect is indicative of ADD or ADHD; but that didn't exist when I was younger:????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You could use the camera on your cell phone??


You've obviously not seen how basic my phone is, £10 and some of that was for pay as you go. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that's some rise. xx :sm25:


Several of the cottage associations are complaining, but it's not going to do much good.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I forgot to check how much light the new solar lights give off. I especially want them for winter when there are more hours of darkness. The old ones weathered many winters, but the globes discolored and the stakes broke on two of them.


nitz8catz said:


> We have solar lights for our property, but it is too shady. I need to put the solar panel powering the lights out at the end of the garage to get sunshine for most of the day. We haven't even put the lights out this year. We did have some low power lights that we plugged in, until their cord was run over by the lawn mower. I haven't had the cord replaced.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The sun seems to have disappeared again here. It keeps doing that to us, get up in beautiful sunshine then the black clouds appear. Hope the film is not boring and keeps you awake. xxxx


we have also had that kind of weather, lately. We did have a few days, where We got an indication of what we are in store for, this Spring & Summer; but hopefully we will be getting a lot more rain, in the new future!
I hope that you get some nice days, soon! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

That makes a lot of sense. Medication for hyperactivity is a stimulant. Sounds counter productive but that is what works.


Xiang said:


> ???????????? ......... I would have to get back in bed, if I had that much coffee when I woke up! Caffeine knocks me out, and apparently that effect is indicative of ADD or ADHD; but that didn't exist when I was younger:????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He is wanted Nationwide now. Feel free to Google Marcus Buba Indiana . Wish we had way back. He's a monster. My heart wouldn't break if the heat got him, he best get use to it where he's going . That sounded judgey didn't it? Sorry. Not sorry.
> Love you guys. Thanks for all the support and love ????





nitz8catz said:


> He does have a long history of being a problem to society. Hopefully he is locked up for a long time when he is caught and not released again due to overcrowding or budget cuts. It sounds like he REALLY needs his medication to function as a human being. Too bad there wasn't some surgery that could have the same result as the medication.
> I think your daughter is much safer staying with you.


I decided to delete my post, after I re-read it; it just didn't read right!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping whatever your day has in store is pleasant and enjoyable.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Not even going to guess what's on my agenda today 'cause it never seems to go as I planned. If the weather stays this way it looks as the it will be another gardening day. Apart from that who know. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday. Sounds like your Monday was more fun than today will be. Of course, a glass or two of wine might make laundry and apple peeling enjoyable.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great play day yesterday and I think everyone went away having learnt something new. Lots of food, craft and wine. In the evening I spun three of my rolags.
> 
> Laundry day today and peeling and freezing a load of apples.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> It all takes apart and stores in a bag. I'll ask Lin ehich one it is. Xx


Mav. It's an Ashford 12" knitters loom c


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy your day. I have never owned a raincoat. Not that it doesn't rain, just something I only see on wee ones walking to school.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Later, we are off to see Brad and Leonardo in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. It's a very long film so it had better be good!! First I have to walk back up to the shop to get my raincoat, which I left behind yesterday :sm16: Can't afford to be without it in this country!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

The workshop on brioche will be great. You have put a ton of time in to make it perfect.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). It's clear and humid at the moment but clouds are supposed to roll in and temperatures of 31'C (88'F) with pop up storms this afternoon.
> Not much to say about Monday. It's Tuesday now.
> I worked some more on brioche tubey things. I need to put some notes on paper so I don't repeat myself on Saturday.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad it was not you that was getting stoned and stewed. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Just de-stoned and stewed a load of plums ready to go in the freezer from next door's orchard. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't know that lavender would grow as a bush. I've only seen little lavender plants on the farms near here. I guess they chop them down when they harvest them, so they don't get a chance to get big.


Chopping back the plants,when harvesting the flower spikes, also makes the plants last a lot longer! I hav e a couple of self-sown Spanish Lavendar bushes; Mint loves to roll around on them, but it is a bit difficult for her to do, as they are growing right up against our side fence, but she does smell beautiful, for awhile! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Just de-stoned and stewed a load of plums ready to go in the freezer from next door's orchard. xx


I used to have a Satsuma Plumtree, in one of the houses I previously lived in, they were so delicious; there was also a grapefruit tree, which had fruit that was sweet enough to eat like a Naval Orange! Unfortunately I have no fruit trees at this house, at the moment, but I did have a banana Passionfruit vine, until my chooks scratched around in their surface roots, and killed it!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The TV just reported that our electric bill is going up. In cottage country, it is going up by 129% (that's not a typo). So it might be a good idea to try to set them up again.
> All of our bulbs have already been replaced with L.E.D. lights. I do have a fluorescent flood in the security light at the back. It, and one other light, needed a fluorescent to operate. They wouldn't work when I had only L.E.D. lights in them. I also have timers on some of the lights so they turn themselves off.
> We have all energy efficient applicances. We actually were penalized a few years back for using too little electricity.


Being penalised for using too little energy, is absolutely ludicrous, one would think that you would have been rewarded, for conserving power! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We like cabbage done German style, fried with a dab of cider vinegar with fried onions and bacon bits. Goes well with sausages or pork.


The only part I like in that, is the bacon! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> That's great!! Please let me know the brand.


I think she said it's an Ashford knitters ridged needle loom,12".


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good for you. Your garden will be lovely when you are finished. Wonderful having a lavender bush. I bought lavender oil as it is suppose to aid sleep. Not much help to me and you do not need it. Pictures please. Knitting will wait until winter when as when it is freezing cold and snowing you will not be working in the garden.





nitz8catz said:


> I have a lavender diffuser in my room. It doesn't help with my sleep either, but it does smell nice.


Have either of you tried Rose Oil, or Sweet Orange Oil? These oils also have Sedative/calmative action also, and they also smell nice, if they don't help you sleep! I have been known to put one of these oils on the soles of my feet, and it works (most times), I also used to use it to help my children get to sleep, much earlier than they wanted too!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Mav. It's an Ashford 12" knitters loom c


Whoops, I should have read on :sm12:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Medication for hyperactivity is a stimulant. Sounds counter productive but that is what works.


Possibly because the stimulants sedate the hyperactive, as the Caffine does for me, sugar hypes me up, in certain things, but that could also be due to preservatives that areusually added to factory-made goods! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have caught up on todays posts, so now I am going todo a little catchup, until I need to go to bed.
Oh yes, DH replaced his Harley, for a Kawasaki, and did not have to pay any extra money, it was a straight swap, and he now has a much nicer looking bike, and a much better set up! Unfortunately he is not confident enough, to try going for a ride with me in the pillion seat. He doesn't think he would be able to control the bike, with me on it! He might be right though, because I am quite a bit taller, therefore heavier, than him! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping whatever your day has in store is pleasant and enjoyable.


Morning. Well as usual it hasn't gone to plan yet, just wanted to get two rows finished on my knitting so I could go onto the next section. Started them about 9.30 this morning, it's now 1 p.m. and still haven't finished them. What with DH and a neighbour my morning has been lost. DH wanting to know what light bulbs we needed where and then he went off to get them, came back with them and a big bag of plums our neighbour had given him, so back to the kitchen to de-stone and skin them then stewed them up. By then it was nearly dinner time so now I am going to try and finish my row. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad it was not you that was getting stoned and stewed.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If it's food, my DD eats it. And we have quite a range of foods from different cultures available. I'm a little more selective. My tummy doesn't like the heavy spice anymore.


My Tongue is getting to the point of not liking the effect of the hotter spices now, I used to love the hotter spices, but not now, I am now beginning to like the milder spices much better! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Was he as lovely as my Mountie from Nova Scotia?! I know that memorial, I thought it was really beautiful, glad the sun shone for you - eventually!! xxxx


I only saw your mountie in a photo, but yes.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Oh, there's better one's... a few years ago a young boy on his bike was being chased down the road to Honeymoon Bay by a cougar, peddling as fast as his legs could go. A good samaritan drove up beside him opened the passenger door so he could get in quickly.


lucky lad!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Perhaps start a spinning group... :sm17:


If you do my DIL wants an invite! She was very excited by what you have done so far.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you for remembering. xoxox


We will never forget. The lady who runs it is still finding fathers of war-babies from Worthing and surrounding towns. We housed thousands of lovely Canadians in the months leading to D-Day!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I've been reading a series of novels about how folks coped in England when food was scarce during WW11, some of the things they ate were unthinkable but it was that or starve!


If you had a garden you survived.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We had them with dinner tonight, luverly!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Nope ... they are another food that was very strongly featured in my nightmares, then after my mother heard one of my nightmares one night, I wasn't afraid of sitting at the dinner table. She stopped trying to make me eat the food I wouldn't eat! Meals were much easier for me after that! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> We did too and because of that I am not fond of Brussel sprouts at all unless I put them in a salad raw or bake them!


Baked with chestnuts and mushrooms.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you all lots of love and hugs. Xx


and lots more from me. Pass some on to Jen.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm still here, lots of catching up to do.
> Spent the last few days talking with police and getting nasty voicemails and texts from a certain unfriendly. Which goes against the epo order. Which is in effect thank goodness.
> 
> Busy busy busy cleaning and making room for the kiddos room and lots of baby cuddles ????
> She's beginning to laugh-laugh and it's beautiful, I love it. Dd1 is doing okay. Panic attacks daily but getting control of them a little now.
> Hope everyone is well I'll try to catch up now.
> Xoxo


I am so glad that Jen is with you! Give her a big hug from me, please! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Queen Mary's hospital where I have an early appointment with the physio about my hand. Not getting much pain from it now but hopefully, they can get rid of the discomfort I still have!
> 
> This will be followed at 11.15 by an electrocardiogram towards eventually seeing the cardiac consultant about ablation for my palpitations!! It's all excitement round here!!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a great day / night everyone, Lotsa love xxxx


Hopefully it all went well.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) going up to 32'C (90'F) with high humidity.
> We went to my sister's house for our family barbeque. My brother called early and said they weren't going to make it. We had a ton of food left over. There was supposed to be a storm and we did have dark clouds at one point but we didn't even get rain at their house.
> I did get a little knitting done.


interesting cake. Have fun.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry Jacki. I'm with June.
> Love the little green balls. I don't get them too often as they are expensive over here, unless you get frozen.


Oh no. Not frozen if you can possibly get fresh ones. Could you not grow your own if you like them?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) going up to 32'C (90'F) with high humidity.
> We went to my sister's house for our family barbeque. My brother called early and said they weren't going to make it. We had a ton of food left over. There was supposed to be a storm and we did have dark clouds at one point but we didn't even get rain at their house.
> I did get a little knitting done.


That looks interesting, can't wait to see it finished! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We had spaghetti and meat loaf a lot, because ground/mince beef was the cheapest meat that could be bought. If I have a choice, I will order something other than spaghetti with meat sauce. I just had too much of it as a kid.
> We used to go to the edge of the farmer's field to pick greens. Mostly dandelions and plantain. They would grow large because of the fertilizer. We just had to pick them before they flowered. We also used to go to the woods to pick mushrooms. I liked chicken of the woods best, but you had to be careful to get one that the bugs hadn't started burrowing into. We were also allowed to glean the fields after the farmer had picked all the produce that was suitable for market, so we could take all the over-ripe tomatoes and the misshapen cucumbers and peppers that wouldn't fit in his baskets.
> I can also remember wading into the stream below our house and searching in the dark overhangs of the banks with my hands to find a catfish or sucker that I could throw up on the bank and take home to eat.
> We had multiple freezers so we always froze or canned the excess for the winter.


Blackberrying every summer on the downs.


----------



## SaxonLady

then scrumping for apples to go with the blackberries.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, thank you.


Our privilege.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, all went well thank you, I now have a appointment for 'hand therapy' and I am apparently a good candidate for ablation for my palpitations!!! xxxx


that's excellent news June.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Good for you. Your garden will be lovely when you are finished. Wonderful having a lavender bush. I bought lavender oil as it is suppose to aid sleep. Not much help to me and you do not need it. Pictures please. Knitting will wait until winter when as when it is freezing cold and snowing you will not be working in the garden.


I spray my pillow with lavender. I does help me sleep.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Baked with chestnuts and mushrooms.


A sprout is still a sprout however it's disguised and still yuck to me. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, when I woke up this morning, I felt like it was going to be a sad day, I felt really in a mood. I wasn't going to s and b and I didn't care what I had for my dinner, infact I just didn't care. So I got up, took my phone downstairs with me and had my fruit juice. Then my 3 cups of Starbucks coffee, (sorry my Saxy) then I started to come round. I got a text from Josephine and a text from Rebecca to say they were going to have a craft play day. Then...I just suddenly became happy, and thought if they can get on with the day then so could I.
> 
> I went to s and b and do you know I enjoyed it. I got some sudokus from Marilyn , she saves me the from the daily mail, and we sat and talked. Another woman came and gave me a hug and gave me some good news that she was going to be a great grandma, and we had a look at the baby scan. I'm on to my last triangle on my wingspan, I only started it when I went to Josephine's in April. Josephine, will you please tell mr p that I'm nearly there????. I hope you had a great time today by the way.
> 
> Then I came home, went next door to see Karen cos I hadn't been in for a week and we had a cup of chocolate. I came home, had my tea, organized my washing for tomorrow and was pleased I'd had a better day than I thought I was going to have. It's no good being moany and down, you just make or her people miserable, mind, I'm not good for the first hour I get up. I never make a decision in that hour. Love yawl xx


Darling Susan, if Starbucks does all that for you then keep drinking it. You have my blessing.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good say. We had fun here. You were talked about and Rebecca had a good time. Xx


It's so good to see Rebecca having fun.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> He is wanted Nationwide now. Feel free to Google Marcus Buba Indiana . Wish we had way back. He's a monster. My heart wouldn't break if the heat got him, he best get use to it where he's going . That sounded judgey didn't it? Sorry. Not sorry.
> Love you guys. Thanks for all the support and love ????


We cannot read much of it because of EU rules on data protection, but I get the gist!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

At over 60s bit bored waiting for it 2 start. Thought of yawl. Will see u tonight. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

At over 60s bit bored waiting for it 2 start. Thought of yawl. Will see u tonight. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Just de-stoned and stewed a load of plums ready to go in the freezer from next door's orchard. xx


OH that was good luck. What a nice neighbour.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is it keeps regrowing. xx :sm16:


tell me about it! My back garden is a jungle again. I may have to go checking for tigers.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> He does have a long history of being a problem to society. Hopefully he is locked up for a long time when he is caught and not released again due to overcrowding or budget cuts. It sounds like he REALLY needs his medication to function as a human being. Too bad there wasn't some surgery that could have the same result as the medication.
> I think your daughter is much safer staying with you.


Best surgery would be removal of the top ten inches or so of his body.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I've been reading a series of novels about how folks coped in England when food was scarce during WW11, some of the things they ate were unthinkable but it was that or starve!


I probably would have starved! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We like cabbage done German style, fried with a dab of cider vinegar with fried onions and bacon bits. Goes well with sausages or pork.


goes well with anything, or even on its own!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> A sprout is still a sprout however it's disguised and still yuck to me. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Me also! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I have used lavender scented lotion on my hands which I held close to my face. That was no help, but smelled nice. On the feet is an interesting thought as Vick's on my feet has helped me immensely when I had bronchitis.


Xiang said:


> Have either of you tried Rose Oil, or Sweet Orange Oil? These oils also have Sedative/calmative action also, and they also smell nice, if they don't help you sleep! I have been known to put one of these oils on the soles of my feet, and it works (most times), I also used to use it to help my children get to sleep, much earlier than they wanted too!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I am surprised he did not get money back in the exchange. Many people pay big money just for the Harley name. Mr. Wonderful being one of those people. It is good to have a taller passenger. Twice in the thousands of miles we traveled I was able to put my feet down and help prevent a tip over. We are the same height, but my legs are longer.


Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have caught up on todays posts, so now I am going todo a little catchup, until I need to go to bed.
> Oh yes, DH replaced his Harley, for a Kawasaki, and did not have to pay any extra money, it was a straight swap, and he now has a much nicer looking bike, and a much better set up! Unfortunately he is not confident enough, to try going for a ride with me in the pillion seat. He doesn't think he would be able to control the bike, with me on it! He might be right though, because I am quite a bit taller, therefore heavier, than him! ????????


----------



## jinx

Good for you. The knitting will be there tomorrow or next week. The plums will not wait.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Well as usual it hasn't gone to plan yet, just wanted to get two rows finished on my knitting so I could go onto the next section. Started them about 9.30 this morning, it's now 1 p.m. and still haven't finished them. What with DH and a neighbour my morning has been lost. DH wanting to know what light bulbs we needed where and then he went off to get them, came back with them and a big bag of plums our neighbour had given him, so back to the kitchen to de-stone and skin them then stewed them up. By then it was nearly dinner time so now I am going to try and finish my row. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> OH that was good luck. What a nice neighbour.


Have also had potatoes off him. DH is hoping for some apples. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Later, we are off to see Brad and Leonardo in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. It's a very long film so it had better be good!! First I have to walk back up to the shop to get my raincoat, which I left behind yesterday :sm16: Can't afford to be without it in this country!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxxxxxx


I hope you enjoy the movie. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). It's clear and humid at the moment but clouds are supposed to roll in and temperatures of 31'C (88'F) with pop up storms this afternoon.
> Not much to say about Monday. It's Tuesday now.
> I worked some more on brioche tubey things. I need to put some notes on paper so I don't repeat myself on Saturday.


Good morning from a sunny Pacific Northwest. We're supposed to get up to about 82F today with a bit of rain coming in tonight and tomorrow morning. Off to the LYS for Fiber Social later this morning and then a bit of grocery shopping. That's about it for my day. Will be good to get out and see the ladies at Fiber Social. I hope you all are enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> The TV just reported that our electric bill is going up. In cottage country, it is going up by 129% (that's not a typo). So it might be a good idea to try to set them up again.
> All of our bulbs have already been replaced with L.E.D. lights. I do have a fluorescent flood in the security light at the back. It, and one other light, needed a fluorescent to operate. They wouldn't work when I had only L.E.D. lights in them. I also have timers on some of the lights so they turn themselves off.
> We have all energy efficient applicances. We actually were penalized a few years back for using too little electricity.


That's crazy how can you be penalized for using to little it would seem like you would be rewarded not penalized!! :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The TV just reported that our electric bill is going up. In cottage country, it is going up by 129% (that's not a typo). So it might be a good idea to try to set them up again.
> All of our bulbs have already been replaced with L.E.D. lights. I do have a fluorescent flood in the security light at the back. It, and one other light, needed a fluorescent to operate. They wouldn't work when I had only L.E.D. lights in them. I also have timers on some of the lights so they turn themselves off.
> We have all energy efficient applicances. We actually were penalized a few years back for using too little electricity.


Wow, that's horrendous!! :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's Another Cake Shawl. I've had it in my Ravelry queue forever. I've had the cakes for it for a while.


It's looking good! I struggled with that mesh, would suddenly realise that I had gone 'off piste' and had to frog a few rows. Had to do that a few times!! :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> ???????????? ......... I would have to get back in bed, if I had that much coffee when I woke up! Caffeine knocks me out, and apparently that effect is indicative of ADD or ADHD; but that didn't exist when I was younger:????????????


I'm the opposite, you'd have to pull me off the ceiling!! One coffee, Coke or a few squares of chocolate and I'm awake all night!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's me...I've been to the over 60's and won. $2, 6 almond tarts, pkt of caramel rice cakes ( which usually gives me wind)???????? and a Madeira cake. Not bad today. It's hanging on by a thread our leader wasn't and isn't too clever, she's got an awful cold.

I came home and had sweet and sour chicken marked HEALTHY MEAL with rice, dinner for one. Then raspberry trifle. Little maisie was there and sat with me, she says she's only got next week then she's back at school. The kids have had awful weather really for their holidays. It was nice here when Josephine was here, but that's been about it.

That's about all the news I have and that's not a lot is it? Love yawl. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your day. I have never owned a raincoat. Not that it doesn't rain, just something I only see on wee ones walking to school.


It's actually a waterproof nylon jacket that folds up into a little bag! What do you wear when it rains? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad it was not you that was getting stoned and stewed.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Hopefully it all went well.


Yes thanks dear, they make it all very easy these days!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We like cabbage done German style, fried with a dab of cider vinegar with fried onions and bacon bits. Goes well with sausages or pork.


I could quite like to try that. Not bothered on the cider bit. But love fried onions and bacon. What with onions and sprouts, the wind will be up...x


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Best surgery would be removal of the top ten inches or so of his body.


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you enjoy the movie. xxxooo


It was great, thanks Pam! It was long, 164 minutes but I wasn't bored for a moment. It's billed as a comedy/drama but being Tarantino, there was some gory bits towards the end but Brad and Leo were in good shape and very entertaining! 9/10! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I just walk in the rain. I am not as sweet as you I do not melt. I also cannot walk to stores as the closest thing is a tavern and that is 1/2 mile away. 


London Girl said:


> It's actually a waterproof nylon jacket that folds up into a little bag! What do you wear when it rains? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I just walk in the rain. I am not as sweet as you I do not melt. I also cannot walk to stores as the closest thing is a tavern and that is 1/2 mile away.


I walk quite a lot over here and it rains quite a lot too so it is an essential piece of equipment! If I take it when we go to Butlin's with the gks next week, maybe it won't rain?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have caught up on todays posts, so now I am going todo a little catchup, until I need to go to bed.
> Oh yes, DH replaced his Harley, for a Kawasaki, and did not have to pay any extra money, it was a straight swap, and he now has a much nicer looking bike, and a much better set up! Unfortunately he is not confident enough, to try going for a ride with me in the pillion seat. He doesn't think he would be able to control the bike, with me on it! He might be right though, because I am quite a bit taller, therefore heavier, than him! ð¤ð


This is how my gks go to school in Vietnam!!


----------



## jinx

Alas, I was one sad lady this noon. I was going to make cheesy potatoes in my instant pot. Woe is me, the cover would not go one. I examined everything, rewashed everything, I even taped the peg so it was in the up position as the peg seemed a bit sticky. Nothing worked. Googled for help. Mr. Google was not understand my problem. So sad, what would I do for two days until I get another pot. ????⚡ The light went on and the thunder clapped and I realized the peg was sticky, but it should be down position not up. Oh happy day. ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This is how my gks go to school in Vietnam!!


Classic mode of transport out, can't wait to see you on one. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Alas, I was one sad lady this noon. I was going to make cheesy potatoes in my instant pot. Woe is me, the cover would not go one. I examined everything, rewashed everything, I even taped the peg so it was in the up position as the peg seemed a bit sticky. Nothing worked. Googled for help. Mr. Google was not understand my problem. So sad, what would I do for two days until I get another pot. ????⚡ The light went on and the thunder clapped and I realized the peg was sticky, but it should be down position not up. Oh happy day. ????????????????


Oh dear a senior moment, glad you sorted it and won't go hungry. xx


----------



## jinx

Yikes. The only place that driver would go to over here is to jail. I understand things are different in different parts of the world.


London Girl said:


> This is how my gks go to school in Vietnam!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Alas, I was one sad lady this noon. I was going to make cheesy potatoes in my instant pot. Woe is me, the cover would not go one. I examined everything, rewashed everything, I even taped the peg so it was in the up position as the peg seemed a bit sticky. Nothing worked. Googled for help. Mr. Google was not understand my problem. So sad, what would I do for two days until I get another pot. ????⚡ The light went on and the thunder clapped and I realized the peg was sticky, but it should be down position not up. Oh happy day. ????????????????


It's the little things sometimes, isn't it?!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Classic mode of transport out, can't wait to see you on one. xxxx :sm15:


I shall be on the back of that if I want to see anything out of town! DS had a motorbike when he lived here so I'm no stranger to it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yikes. The only place that driver would go to over here is to jail. I understand things are different in different parts of the world.


That's my son and yes, that's the way they do it over there, he would be in trouble here too!! No cars over there except for taxis which are few and far between so it's 'climb on or stay home! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We like cabbage done German style, fried with a dab of cider vinegar with fried onions and bacon bits. Goes well with sausages or pork.


Heavenly :sm02: ..xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> then scrumping for apples to go with the blackberries.


I do not forage anymore, from now on I "scrump"! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> A sprout is still a sprout however it's disguised and still yuck to me. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Roasted in olive oil with salt and pepper, it's just a baby cabbage Jacky! :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Have also had potatoes off him. DH is hoping for some apples. xx


Maybe you could trade some knitting? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Pacific Northwest. We're supposed to get up to about 82F today with a bit of rain coming in tonight and tomorrow morning. Off to the LYS for Fiber Social later this morning and then a bit of grocery shopping. That's about it for my day. Will be good to get out and see the ladies at Fiber Social. I hope you all are enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam, have fun! xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I could quite like to try that. Not bothered on the cider bit. But love fried onions and bacon. What with onions and sprouts, the wind will be up...x


Oh but it's the cider vinegar that makes it! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> This is how my gks go to school in Vietnam!!


That beats a school bus any day! :sm17: xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Roasted in olive oil with salt and pepper, it's just a baby cabbage Jacky! :sm23: xxx


Trouble is I don't like cabbage either. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a, at the moment, sunny Norfolk. Actually got a bit of knitting done yesterday but not much else. Have had a request from our local neighbourhood group for knitted angels for the local hospitals for bereaved parents so will do some of those, might be able to get in touch with local knitters that way. Might do some washing as well. Have a good Wednesday, halfway through the week. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, at the moment, sunny Norfolk. Actually got a bit of knitting done yesterday but not much else. Have had a request from our local neighbourhood group for knitted angels for the local hospitals for bereaved parents so will do some of those, might be able to get in touch with local knitters that way. Might do some washing as well. Have a good Wednesday, halfway through the week. xx


Nice that you have had some knitting contacts, hope you find a group to join too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Sat in the garden spinning yesterday, it was so relaxing. In the evening I did some weaving, need a lot more practice with that.

Sorry Jinx, not the normal WEDNESDAY here. LM is coming over so we can go shopping and get her new school bag and some other bits and pieces. And no fish and chips as tomorrow I am meeting up with the southern girls in Worthing and we will undoubtedly be having fish and chips then.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). There was some thunder in the distance when I got up but it hasn't come any closer.
I still haven't written any notes for the class on Saturday. Hopefully today.
I didn't get much knitting done last night either. The kitties wanted attention and I had 2 of them on top of me for most of the night.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Sat in the garden spinning yesterday, it was so relaxing. In the evening I did some weaving, need a lot more practice with that.
> 
> Sorry Jinx, not the normal WEDNESDAY here. LM is coming over so we can go shopping and get her new school bag and some other bits and pieces. And no fish and chips as tomorrow I am meeting up with the southern girls in Worthing and we will undoubtedly be having fish and chips then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Wednesday.
DD and I went shopping in the school bags to get one for her new laptop. Most of the school bags over here have laptop compartments so she had lots of choices.
Have fun shopping with LM.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, at the moment, sunny Norfolk. Actually got a bit of knitting done yesterday but not much else. Have had a request from our local neighbourhood group for knitted angels for the local hospitals for bereaved parents so will do some of those, might be able to get in touch with local knitters that way. Might do some washing as well. Have a good Wednesday, halfway through the week. xx


That's a nice idea. Our local knitting groups do knitted "knockers" for the local hospital and cuddle buddies for the first responders/Emergency Medical Services personnel to hand out to stressed children.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Roasted in olive oil with salt and pepper, it's just a baby cabbage Jacky! :sm23: xxx


I haven't tried mine roasted. I'll have to try that if I can find some fresh at one of the farmer's markets or stands.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's my son and yes, that's the way they do it over there, he would be in trouble here too!! No cars over there except for taxis which are few and far between so it's 'climb on or stay home! xxxx


And I would think with all the other motorbikes on the road, that they don't get much speed on it.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, at the moment, sunny Norfolk. Actually got a bit of knitting done yesterday but not much else. Have had a request from our local neighbourhood group for knitted angels for the local hospitals for bereaved parents so will do some of those, might be able to get in touch with local knitters that way. Might do some washing as well. Have a good Wednesday, halfway through the week. xx


Glad you are making contact with the locals, hope you find some friendship and knitting company!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Alas, I was one sad lady this noon. I was going to make cheesy potatoes in my instant pot. Woe is me, the cover would not go one. I examined everything, rewashed everything, I even taped the peg so it was in the up position as the peg seemed a bit sticky. Nothing worked. Googled for help. Mr. Google was not understand my problem. So sad, what would I do for two days until I get another pot. ????⚡ The light went on and the thunder clapped and I realized the peg was sticky, but it should be down position not up. Oh happy day. ????????????????


I'm glad that you were able to get it working again. Maybe it's time to order a replacement cover? The peg shouldn't be sticking.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Sat in the garden spinning yesterday, it was so relaxing. In the evening I did some weaving, need a lot more practice with that.
> 
> Sorry Jinx, not the normal WEDNESDAY here. LM is coming over so we can go shopping and get her new school bag and some other bits and pieces. And no fish and chips as tomorrow I am meeting up with the southern girls in Worthing and we will undoubtedly be having fish and chips then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


No Worthing without fish & chips!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is how my gks go to school in Vietnam!!


I see they are all wearing helmets. A carryover from home? Or do all the motorbike riders over there wear helmets?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I walk quite a lot over here and it rains quite a lot too so it is an essential piece of equipment! If I take it when we go to Butlin's with the gks next week, maybe it won't rain?!! xxxx


It takes me about 20 minutes to walk to downtown Port Hope and this town isn't that big.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's actually a waterproof nylon jacket that folds up into a little bag! What do you wear when it rains? xxxx


Warm rain, just an umbrella over top of my regular clothes. I have a little umbrella that folds up enough to fit in my purse.
Cold rain, the outer layer of my winter coat. It's completely waterproof.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's me...I've been to the over 60's and won. $2, 6 almond tarts, pkt of caramel rice cakes ( which usually gives me wind)???????? and a Madeira cake. Not bad today. It's hanging on by a thread our leader wasn't and isn't too clever, she's got an awful cold.
> 
> I came home and had sweet and sour chicken marked HEALTHY MEAL with rice, dinner for one. Then raspberry trifle. Little maisie was there and sat with me, she says she's only got next week then she's back at school. The kids have had awful weather really for their holidays. It was nice here when Josephine was here, but that's been about it.
> 
> That's about all the news I have and that's not a lot is it? Love yawl. Xx


That's quite a haul for a sweet tooth.
I tried to get to the bakery between Port Hope and Cobourg last night but I was a few minutes late. The ladies had just about everything packed away.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm the opposite, you'd have to pull me off the ceiling!! One coffee, Coke or a few squares of chocolate and I'm awake all night!! xxx


I can't drink anything with caffeine after 3pm. Not that I sleep much anyway. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's looking good! I struggled with that mesh, would suddenly realise that I had gone 'off piste' and had to frog a few rows. Had to do that a few times!! :sm12: :sm23:


Thanks.
You wanted to learn brioche? That edge stitch that makes the "pretty braid" is a brioche knit (brk) stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That's crazy how can you be penalized for using to little it would seem like you would be rewarded not penalized!! :sm06:


Any time we have fallen below a certain usage level, we have been charged more per Kwh than regular usage.
Unfortunately the electric company has a monopoly in this area. And I can't afford enough wind turbines and solar panels to go off grid.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Pacific Northwest. We're supposed to get up to about 82F today with a bit of rain coming in tonight and tomorrow morning. Off to the LYS for Fiber Social later this morning and then a bit of grocery shopping. That's about it for my day. Will be good to get out and see the ladies at Fiber Social. I hope you all are enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


We're hot and sticky again. I've not been able to do half the things that I wanted to do this summer because of the heat.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No Worthing without fish & chips!!! :sm23: xxxx


And hopefully a lovely view while you are eating that fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Have to pull the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I see they are all wearing helmets. A carryover from home? Or do all the motorbike riders over there wear helmets?


No, I don't think they all do, think its about 50/50! You can probably see that they have pollution filters built in to the helmets, VERY necessary!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Warm rain, just an umbrella over top of my regular clothes. I have a little umbrella that folds up enough to fit in my purse.
> Cold rain, the outer layer of my winter coat. It's completely waterproof.


I really don't like umbrellas, I tend to catch my hair in the spokes or manage to poke someone's eye!! ????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks.
> You wanted to learn brioche? That edge stitch that makes the "pretty braid" is a brioche knit (brk) stitch.


Yay, I'm knitting brioche!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And hopefully a lovely view while you are eating that fish and chips.


I shall be looking at my knitting sisters so yes, definitely!! :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm knitting brioche!!!


Brilliant, how did you master that? xxxx


----------



## jinx

I still do not quite have the reasoning figured out. You put the lid on and turn the lid to seal. When I turned I could hear and feel it hit something. I thought it was the peg and thought if the peg was up it would turn. Nope, drop the peg and then it can turn. Counter-intuitive to me. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear a senior moment, glad you sorted it and won't go hungry. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> tell me about it! My back garden is a jungle again. I may have to go checking for tigers.


Let us know if you find one! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you have an outlet for your beautiful knitting. Having knitting friends in your neighborhood should be great fun.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, at the moment, sunny Norfolk. Actually got a bit of knitting done yesterday but not much else. Have had a request from our local neighbourhood group for knitted angels for the local hospitals for bereaved parents so will do some of those, might be able to get in touch with local knitters that way. Might do some washing as well. Have a good Wednesday, halfway through the week. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was great, thanks Pam! It was long, 164 minutes but I wasn't bored for a moment. It's billed as a comedy/drama but being Tarantino, there was some gory bits towards the end but Brad and Leo were in good shape and very entertaining! 9/10! xxxx


Good to hear and glad you enjoyed it! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Happy wacky Wednesday. I am sure you and LM had a great time getting the bits and pieces.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Sat in the garden spinning yesterday, it was so relaxing. In the evening I did some weaving, need a lot more practice with that.
> 
> Sorry Jinx, not the normal WEDNESDAY here. LM is coming over so we can go shopping and get her new school bag and some other bits and pieces. And no fish and chips as tomorrow I am meeting up with the southern girls in Worthing and we will undoubtedly be having fish and chips then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

My fault the peg is sticky. I made pasta the other day. Pasta can foam and overflow through the valve in the instant pot. It also foams on the stove, but I never noticed it before. Anyhow, it foamed and made quite a mess the other day. There must be some residue foam around the peg which hopefully will wear away. I am wondering if using gluten free pasta caused the awful mess I had. I should have closed the vent and left it cool off, but I did not think of it at the time.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you were able to get it working again. Maybe it's time to order a replacement cover? The peg shouldn't be sticking.


----------



## jinx

If I walk a mile I am at the mini mart/gas station. However, the walk home is all uphill.


nitz8catz said:


> It takes me about 20 minutes to walk to downtown Port Hope and this town isn't that big.


----------



## jinx

I saw the pollution filters, but did not realize it was not just a face protection . I am assuming that all the bikes are about that size. Smaller than the "Harley's" and easier to maneuver in and out of traffic.


London Girl said:


> No, I don't think they all do, think its about 50/50! You can probably see that they have pollution filters built in to the helmets, VERY necessary!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Sat in the garden spinning yesterday, it was so relaxing. In the evening I did some weaving, need a lot more practice with that.
> 
> Sorry Jinx, not the normal WEDNESDAY here. LM is coming over so we can go shopping and get her new school bag and some other bits and pieces. And no fish and chips as tomorrow I am meeting up with the southern girls in Worthing and we will undoubtedly be having fish and chips then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Worthing has banned fish and chips because of the seagulls. Joking...Joking...JOKING! Worthing lives on fish and chips. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I shall be looking at my knitting sisters so yes, definitely!! :sm02:


absolutely right. You shall have photos no doubt.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Let us know if you find one! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Yep! Her name is Daisy and she owns the street and every house in it.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you are making contact with the locals, hope you find some friendship and knitting company!! xxxx


Me, too, Jacky! I need to seek out some fellow knitters when we return to Arizona. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> We're hot and sticky again. I've not been able to do half the things that I wanted to do this summer because of the heat.


It's been fairly pleasant up here in Washington most of the time we've been here. Was muggy yesterday because the clouds were moving in for the rain we're having this morning and most of the day today. Back to 75F and sunshine tomorrow. Only supposed to be in the mid to upper 60sF today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm knitting brioche!!!


Good for you!!! I love brioche knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Best surgery would be removal of the top ten inches or so of his body.


There are a huge number of people, who would deserve that operation! :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I can't drink anything with caffeine after 3pm. Not that I sleep much anyway. :sm17:


Especially if you are on Elk watch! Xx


----------



## Xiang

[ quote=nitz8catz] We like cabbage done German style, fried with a dab of cider vinegar with fried onions and bacon bits. Goes well with sausages or pork.[/quote]



SaxonLady said:


> goes well with anything, or even on its own!


I have recently discovered, after being unable to eat cabbage either cooked or in salads, that I am actually able to eat it, when it is prepared in theJapanese way, and that is very finely sliced. I was almost in total shock. I had eaten the same meal, from a Japanese food shop in a shopping centre in Adelaide, and I couldn't identify the finely sliced green vegetable, that was included in the meat. It tasted sweet, and was very easy to eat, So I asked the Japanese Chef what the vegetable was; imagine my shock, & surprise, when he told me that it was regular cabbage - one of the vegetables that always made me sick, when I tried to eat it! I only eat it from that particular shop, though! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am surprised he did not get money back in the exchange. Many people pay big money just for the Harley name. Mr. Wonderful being one of those people. It is good to have a taller passenger. Twice in the thousands of miles we traveled I was able to put my feet down and help prevent a tip over. We are the same height, but my legs are longer.


He could have taken his Harley to Harley Heaven, and would have got more money than the new bike cost, but he had no way to get back to where the new bike was, but if I still had my License, or someone had gone to Adelaide with him, he would have been more likely to do that, but he was happy with the straight swap, because of the good setup of the after market gear on the new bike.
As for me being a Pillion passenger, he is a but worried about his ability to hold the bike up, and the setup of the pannier bags (hard ones, not soft), I wasn't able to reach over, or around them, to put my feet on the ground, and I have quite long legs, and that didn't help, either! :sm13:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have also had potatoes off him. DH is hoping for some apples. xx


Your neighbour sounds like a good person to have. I would love to have 3 trees that I had at different houses that I lived at previously, they were a Satsuma Plum tree, a Grapefruit tree with fruit that were sweet, and a Nectarine tree. that I grew from a stone, and it had the biggest nectarines that I had ever seen; and I have never seen any the same size since I left that house! :sm13: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Later, we are off to see Brad and Leonardo in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. It's a very long film so it had better be good!! First I have to walk back up to the shop to get my raincoat, which I left behind yesterday Can't afford to be without it in this country!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxxxxxx





Miss Pam said:


> I hope you enjoy the movie. xxxooo


So do I, and I am waiting on your verdict! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have an outlet for your beautiful knitting. Having knitting friends in your neighborhood should be great fun.


Got to find them first, but at least I know there are some about. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> absolutely right. You shall have photos no doubt.


Oh yes, lots of photos for us not there to enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jacky! I need to seek out some fellow knitters when we return to Arizona. xxxooo


Hope you find some. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Pacific Northwest. We're supposed to get up to about 82F today with a bit of rain coming in tonight and tomorrow morning. Off to the LYS for Fiber Social later this morning and then a bit of grocery shopping. That's about it for my day. Will be good to get out and see the ladies at Fiber Social. I hope you all are enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Sounds like a great day for you!
I was off to my Craft Group, this morning, but most of the ladies were missing, for one reason, or other. It was still a good day though! One lady, 88 yrs, had been away for quite a while, due to an accident. at another members Moth birthday lunch. She uses a Rollator walker, and had a very nasty fall, and suffered a broken elbow, which sent the broken bone through an artery, and had to be transferred to the major hospital in Adelaide. We actually thought that she would have to go into a Nursing home, or an Assisted hering facility; we definitely didn't expect her to be allowed to live by herself, again; but she improved in her physical ability enough, to return home.
she had felt well enough to be able to return to one of the groups, that she attends, a few weeks ago; and today was her first day, and it was good to see her mobile again. She still has some work to do, but she is now improving each day!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Brilliant, how did you master that? xxxx


Well, Mav says the 'braided' edge of the shawl (Another Cake Shawl) is a Brioche stitch so I'm knitting Brioche!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That's crazy how can you be penalized for using to little it would seem like you would be rewarded not penalized!! :sm06:


I agree totally with you Lisa, unless of course the power that isn't used, has a negative action, on the Power Station, which is ridiculous; isn't it? :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm the opposite, you'd have to pull me off the ceiling!! One coffee, Coke or a few squares of chocolate and I'm awake all night!! xxx


Chocolate doesn't affect me, unless I eat too much of the Dark variety, but I no longer drink coffee, or coke, due to the total Fatigue that comes on quite rapidly. The ONLY time that I can have either drink, is if I have no Asthma puffers available, and I have a fairly severe Asthma episode. The caffeine will relieve the Asthma effects, until I can get one of the puffers that I am prescribed! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I saw the pollution filters, but did not realize it was not just a face protection . I am assuming that all the bikes are about that size. Smaller than the "Harley's" and easier to maneuver in and out of traffic.


They all seem smaller than Harleys and quite a lot are mopeds, which are even smaller! Amazing what they get on them though!!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's me...I've been to the over 60's and won. $2, 6 almond tarts, pkt of caramel rice cakes ( which usually gives me wind)???????? and a Madeira cake. Not bad today. It's hanging on by a thread our leader wasn't and isn't too clever, she's got an awful cold.
> 
> I came home and had sweet and sour chicken marked HEALTHY MEAL with rice, dinner for one. Then raspberry trifle. Little maisie was there and sat with me, she says she's only got next week then she's back at school. The kids have had awful weather really for their holidays. It was nice here when Josephine was here, but that's been about it.
> 
> That's about all the news I have and that's not a lot is it? Love yawl. Xx


No news is good news, because that means that there is no bad news; but we still like reading what you have to say! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Worthing has banned fish and chips because of the seagulls. Joking...Joking...JOKING! Worthing lives on fish and chips. Looking forward to tomorrow.


Phew, you had me worried there for a moment!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Your neighbour sounds like a good person to have. I would love to have 3 trees that I had at different houses that I lived at previously, they were a Satsuma Plum tree, a Grapefruit tree with fruit that were sweet, and a Nectarine tree. that I grew from a stone, and it had the biggest nectarines that I had ever seen; and I have never seen any the same size since I left that house! :sm13: :sm16:


I LOVE nectarines!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So do I, and I am waiting on your verdict! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


It's on here somewhere Judi but I really enjoyed it, it was a comedy drama and very entertaining! DH agreed with me - for once!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Sounds like a great day for you!
> I was off to my Craft Group, this morning, but most of the ladies were missing, for one reason, or other. It was still a good day though! One lady, 88 yrs, had been away for quite a while, due to an accident. at another members Moth birthday lunch. She uses a Rollator walker, and had a very nasty fall, and suffered a broken elbow, which sent the broken bone through an artery, and had to be transferred to the major hospital in Adelaide. We actually thought that she would have to go into a Nursing home, or an Assisted hering facility; we definitely didn't expect her to be allowed to live by herself, again; but she improved in her physical ability enough, to return home.
> she had felt well enough to be able to return to one of the groups, that she attends, a few weeks ago; and today was her first day, and it was good to see her mobile again. She still has some work to do, but she is now improving each day!


Good for her, she sounds like a determined lady!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your day. I have never owned a raincoat. Not that it doesn't rain, just something I only see on wee ones walking to school.





London Girl said:


> It's actually a waterproof nylon jacket that folds up into a little bag! What do you wear when it rains? xxxx


I don't own a raincoat either, although I did have a runcoat, and rain hat; when I was a child, but didn't like wearing it. If, or when, it rains here, it doesn't bother us to walk in the rain, because sometimes, it can be a very rare thing, in this region. It is also quite rare to see children wearing raincoats also, but our rain usually comes during our Spring, soit is usually quite warm, when it does arrive! I do have 3 umbrellas, but I have no idea where any of them are! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It was great, thanks Pam! It was long, 164 minutes but I wasn't bored for a moment. It's billed as a comedy/drama but being Tarantino, there was some gory bits towards the end but Brad and Leo were in good shape and very entertaining! 9/10! xxxx


I am so happy that you rate the films you see, because I will (hopefully) eventually get to watch them on Netflix! Oh yes, I am also glad that you liked the film! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I walk quite a lot over here and it rains quite a lot too so it is an essential piece of equipment! If I take it when we go to Butlin's with the gks next week, maybe it won't rain?!! xxxx


That is usually the way it works here, but you have much more ruin, than we will ever get, so the raincoats etc, would get used much more, so they would bewell worth having, whereas here, it would almost be a waste of money! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is how my gks go to school in Vietnam!!


WOW ... I love the safety measures, but they do have helmets! Your GKs would be having the time of their lives, to be able to be on the bike in that way! :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Alas, I was one sad lady this noon. I was going to make cheesy potatoes in my instant pot. Woe is me, the cover would not go one. I examined everything, rewashed everything, I even taped the peg so it was in the up position as the peg seemed a bit sticky. Nothing worked. Googled for help. Mr. Google was not understand my problem. So sad, what would I do for two days until I get another pot. ????⚡ The light went on and the thunder clapped and I realized the peg was sticky, but it should be down position not up. Oh happy day. ????????????????


???????????? :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is I don't like cabbage either. xx :sm23:


I fully understand that, and also don't like that vegetable! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. Today, Donna came to help me with some housework. She's a bit dizzy but she does for me. When she's had the polish etc, I. End up putting them away in the cupboard where they live, it's a bad job when your little treasure is untidy, I'm enough on my own. But as I say she's not too bad at the cleaning, she's been with me about a year now. She changed the beds for me, as I find that job hurtful for my back, and I tidies the kitchen and did some laundry. Tomorrow if it's fine I'll be doing sheets.

Stephen is still painting, I reckon they could have painted the forth bridge, but to be honest, he has put new furniture into the room, papering etc. I've not gone there today cos there's no room for me. I'm missing them all, but not the gerbals. I can't face time, cos the sound of my iPad is horrendous, when it sets off, I have to smack the button, really hard. Just like in the very old days when we were but children. If the tv started to jump up and down my dad uses to smack the top of it and it would stop. ????????????

I may go grocery shopping tomorrow. The weather at the weekend, which is a bank holiday is supposed to be 30 we'll probably be 26c which will be hot.... I hope tomorrow at worthing is warm and sunny for you all. I'll be thinking of you, will you go to that fish and chip shop where we always go? 

Well, that's it for today. I'll catch up now. Unless I think of something else. Luv yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> This is how my gks go to school in Vietnam!!


They are having a wonderful life. Bet the experience is worth it to them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, Mav says the 'braided' edge of the shawl (Another Cake Shawl) is a Brioche stitch so I'm knitting Brioche!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm16: xxxx


Is that two or three stitches? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Today, Donna came to help me with some housework. She's a bit dizzy but she does for me. When she's had the polish etc, I. End up putting them away in the cupboard where they live, it's a bad job when your little treasure is untidy, I'm enough on my own. But as I say she's not too bad at the cleaning, she's been with me about a year now. She changed the beds for me, as I find that job hurtful for my back, and I tidies the kitchen and did some laundry. Tomorrow if it's fine I'll be doing sheets.
> 
> Stephen is still painting, I reckon they could have painted the forth bridge, but to be honest, he has put new furniture into the room, papering etc. I've not gone there today cos there's no room for me. I'm missing them all, but not the gerbals. I can't face time, cos the sound of my iPad is horrendous, when it sets off, I have to smack the button, really hard. Just like in the very old days when we were but children. If the tv started to jump up and down my dad uses to smack the top of it and it would stop. ????????????
> 
> I may go grocery shopping tomorrow. The weather at the weekend, which is a bank holiday is supposed to be 30 we'll probably be 26c which will be hot.... I hope tomorrow at worthing is warm and sunny for you all. I'll be thinking of you, will you go to that fish and chip shop where we always go?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I'll catch up now. Unless I think of something else. Luv yawl. Xx


Glad you are going to have warm weathet at the weekend. Hopefully fish and chips at the usual place. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. Treated my girls today. LM to new trainets for school and a back pack and DD to a cutand shampoo. Then we all came back for lunch in the garden.
Later I did a bit more spinning and plued a bit lore too. It's now having it's s final soak. X


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Worthing has banned fish and chips because of the seagulls. Joking...Joking...JOKING! Worthing lives on fish and chips. Looking forward to tomorrow.


You almost had me there.. :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Especially if you are on Elk watch! Xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Sounds like a great day for you!
> I was off to my Craft Group, this morning, but most of the ladies were missing, for one reason, or other. It was still a good day though! One lady, 88 yrs, had been away for quite a while, due to an accident. at another members Moth birthday lunch. She uses a Rollator walker, and had a very nasty fall, and suffered a broken elbow, which sent the broken bone through an artery, and had to be transferred to the major hospital in Adelaide. We actually thought that she would have to go into a Nursing home, or an Assisted hering facility; we definitely didn't expect her to be allowed to live by herself, again; but she improved in her physical ability enough, to return home.
> she had felt well enough to be able to return to one of the groups, that she attends, a few weeks ago; and today was her first day, and it was good to see her mobile again. She still has some work to do, but she is now improving each day!


That is such a good ending Judi, sending good vibes for her continued recovery. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening all. Treated my girls today. LM to new trainets for school and a back pack and DD to a cutand shampoo. Then we all came back for lunch in the garden.
> Later I did a bit more spinning and plued a bit lore too. It's now having it's s final soak. X


Looking forward to seeing your skein.. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


That's a gorgeous colour way Lisa, might I ask what it is? A beautiful sock! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That's a gorgeous colour way Lisa, might I ask what it is? A beautiful sock! xxx


Absolutely it's called Punk Rainbow by Cherry pie cottage on Etsy!


----------



## Islander

Good morning from an overcast 17C rainy Island. Thinking of downsizing my protected raised beds and giving the plants to good friends for new homes. As much as I love gardening there are other things I want to pursue and so little time to accomplish it all, so concentrating on what makes me the happiest. Watering restrictions don't help. The river here is so low now that the farmers that draw from it have been told they cannot irrigate their fodder fields for the livestock.. this will cause hardship as they need their hay. Water is becoming a worry with the climate change.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Absolutely itâs called Punk Rainbow by Cherry pie cottage on Etsy!


That dying takes my breath away... look at the Mermaid skein, wow! I'll have to ask if there is much hassle getting it over the border. Thanks for sharing.. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Today, Donna came to help me with some housework. She's a bit dizzy but she does for me. When she's had the polish etc, I. End up putting them away in the cupboard where they live, it's a bad job when your little treasure is untidy, I'm enough on my own. But as I say she's not too bad at the cleaning, she's been with me about a year now. She changed the beds for me, as I find that job hurtful for my back, and I tidies the kitchen and did some laundry. Tomorrow if it's fine I'll be doing sheets.
> 
> Stephen is still painting, I reckon they could have painted the forth bridge, but to be honest, he has put new furniture into the room, papering etc. I've not gone there today cos there's no room for me. I'm missing them all, but not the gerbals. I can't face time, cos the sound of my iPad is horrendous, when it sets off, I have to smack the button, really hard. Just like in the very old days when we were but children. If the tv started to jump up and down my dad uses to smack the top of it and it would stop. ????????????
> 
> I may go grocery shopping tomorrow. The weather at the weekend, which is a bank holiday is supposed to be 30 we'll probably be 26c which will be hot.... I hope tomorrow at worthing is warm and sunny for you all. I'll be thinking of you, will you go to that fish and chip shop where we always go?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I'll catch up now. Unless I think of something else. Luv yawl. Xx


We probably will go to the same place if we can get a table for 6! Although my Veterans Card does get 20% off Harry Ramsdens.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


She will love them. She'll look forward to winter to wear them.


----------



## jinx

That is especially pretty yarn. Very nice work.


binkbrice said:


> Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that two or three stitches? xxxx :sm23:


Yes, probably!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Lovely, WOW


Islander said:


> That dying takes my breath away... look at the Mermaid skein, wow! I'll have to ask if there is much hassle getting it over the border. Thanks for sharing.. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are going to have warm weathet at the weekend. Hopefully fish and chips at the usual place. Xx


Pensioners' Special? Too right!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


So pretty and very well knitted!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from an overcast 17C rainy Island. Thinking of downsizing my protected raised beds and giving the plants to good friends for new homes. As much as I love gardening there are other things I want to pursue and so little time to accomplish it all, so concentrating on what makes me the happiest. Watering restrictions don't help. The river here is so low now that the farmers that draw from it have been told they cannot irrigate their fodder fields for the livestock.. this will cause hardship as they need their hay. Water is becoming a worry with the climate change.


It's either not enough or too much, isn't it? I think you are wise to adjust your gardening to fit your life or it becomes such a burden. Wish I could take some of your plants off your hands, my garden is going to look pretty bare once the annuals come out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That dying takes my breath away... look at the Mermaid skein, wow! I'll have to ask if there is much hassle getting it over the border. Thanks for sharing.. xoxo


Yummy, that's some clever dying!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We probably will go to the same place if we can get a table for 6! Although my Veterans Card does get 20% off Harry Ramsdens.


Well, I could be flexible about that!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It's either not enough or too much, isn't it? I think you are wise to adjust your gardening to fit your life or it becomes such a burden. Wish I could take some of your plants off your hands, my garden is going to look pretty bare once the annuals come out!! xxxx


I wish I could share with you too, it was my first thought. xox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That is especially pretty yarn. Very nice work.


Someone is going to love those socks. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Mav, Mr J's sister went to the Toronto Exhibition last weekend, she flipped, a single scoop ice cream cone cost $5. Yikes, when it's hot I guess they have you though!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I wish I could share with you too, it was my first thought. xox


Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Xxxx


Night night, sweet dreams. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That dying takes my breath away... look at the Mermaid skein, wow! I'll have to ask if there is much hassle getting it over the border. Thanks for sharing.. xoxo


And can you believe she is a new Dyer!! I love that one too!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That dying takes my breath away... look at the Mermaid skein, wow! I'll have to ask if there is much hassle getting it over the border. Thanks for sharing.. xoxo


Maybe she will work with you she will be there for Knit City in October I think maybe she will bring it and mail from there......you never know till you ask!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> So pretty and very well knitted!! xxxx


Aw thank you!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Someone is going to love those socks. :sm02:


There for my daughter and she does love them!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> We like cabbage done German style, fried with a dab of cider vinegar with fried onions and bacon bits. Goes well with sausages or pork.


Oh yuuuuum ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


That knotted up awesome ???????????????????????????????????????????? okay I want some of that yarn ❣❣❣❣❣????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Chocolate doesn't affect me, unless I eat too much of the Dark variety, but I no longer drink coffee, or coke, due to the total Fatigue that comes on quite rapidly. The ONLY time that I can have either drink, is if I have no Asthma puffers available, and I have a fairly severe Asthma episode. The caffeine will relieve the Asthma effects, until I can get one of the puffers that I am prescribed! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Yeah things that pep most up make me drowsy and drowsy stuff makes me peppy.. bas ackwards


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Maybe she will work with you she will be there for Knit City in October I think maybe she will bring it and mail from there......you never know till you ask!


I've never heard of Knit City, you mean this one? I'll see what she says if she's going to be in Vancouver, that would be awesome. xxx


----------



## linkan

Haven't made meatloaf in about 3yrs.
But it is awesome ♥????????


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I've never heard of Knit City, you mean this one? I'll see what she says if she's going to be in Vancouver, that would be awesome. xxx


Yep that's the one it's a fiber festival!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Haven't made meatloaf in about 3yrs.
> But it is awesome ♥????????


That looks good I was just thinking about making meatloaf the other day!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, a great day for a trip to the beach. Have a great day all you day trippers and send us lots of photos, will be having fish and chips with you, here. Nothing planned here, the washing all dried yesterday but that doesn't mean it's going to get ironed. Might run the hoover through the house and generally clear up after DH who has taken nearly a week to put a new door on and managed to get dust just about everywhere. Apart from that nothing else planned but who knows. You all have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Oh what a shame, sorry about the fm it can be very inconsiderate at times. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh what a shame, sorry about the fm it can be very inconsiderate at times. xx


Thanks Jacky, it most definitely can. I shall give it a serious talking to. xx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That looks good I was just thinking about making meatloaf the other day!


It was so good. We didn't buy bread crumbs (I forgot) so we seasoned and made our own. Jen said she didn't know she liked meatloaf lol. Comfort food ???? I've cooked more this week than I have all year! See I can cook , I just don't like doing it lol. Got me out of doing dishes though. ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky, it most definitely can. I shall give it a serious talking to. xx


Maybe threaten it with a good lamping? ????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Maybe threaten it with a good lamping? ????


I shall have to send for Susan for that. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I shall have to send for Susan for that. xx


If it doesn't listen to our Susan there's no helping it then ????


----------



## linkan

Sorry your hurting ???? xoxo


----------



## linkan

I best try to sleep again. Jen will be waking me soon to take Lil rosebud to the doctor. She has her first sniffles ???? . One of Jen's closest friends just had a baby 5 days ago. Ellie May ???? I got the best pic of them today, it's their first one together ???? 

It's just cuteness overload isn't it ????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. So disappointing for you and the other ladies. Hope your medicine works and puts the flames out on that flareup.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Sweet and precious.


linkan said:


> I best try to sleep again. Jen will be waking me soon to take Lil rosebud to the doctor. She has her first sniffles ???? . One of Jen's closest friends just had a baby 5 days ago. Ellie May ???? I got the best pic of them today, it's their first one together ????
> 
> It's just cuteness overload isn't it ????????


----------



## jinx

I felt like meatloaf last week. Yours looks delicious. Mine would have been better if I had used crushed crackers instead of bread crumbs. Threw the breadcrumbs away. 


linkan said:


> Haven't made meatloaf in about 3yrs.
> But it is awesome ♥????????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> If it doesn't listen to our Susan there's no helping it then ????


????????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. So disappointing for you and the other ladies. Hope your medicine works and puts the flames out on that flareup.


Thanks I'll spin it into submission xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Yeah for DH he finished a chore and you have a new door. Hope your day runs smoothly.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, a great day for a trip to the beach. Have a great day all you day trippers and send us lots of photos, will be having fish and chips with you, here. Nothing planned here, the washing all dried yesterday but that doesn't mean it's going to get ironed. Might run the hoover through the house and generally clear up after DH who has taken nearly a week to put a new door on and managed to get dust just about everywhere. Apart from that nothing else planned but who knows. You all have a great day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and just finished raining. It's supposed to be a mix of sun and cloud as a cold front comes through.
I'm not at work. I spent a good portion of the night emptying out my digestive tract and didn't get much sleep. I woke up around 2 am on the family room couch all tangled up in yarn. Not sure how that happened. I figured I wouldn't be much good at work so I used a sick day. Not much going on there at the moment anyways.
I haven't put any notes together for the brioche class. Today might be a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I felt like meatloaf last week. Yours looks delicious. Mine would have been better if I had used crushed crackers instead of bread crumbs. Threw the breadcrumbs away.


I always push crushed crackers in ours. We never have breadcrumbs and I forget about it and never have time to make any.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I best try to sleep again. Jen will be waking me soon to take Lil rosebud to the doctor. She has her first sniffles ???? . One of Jen's closest friends just had a baby 5 days ago. Ellie May ???? I got the best pic of them today, it's their first one together ????
> 
> It's just cuteness overload isn't it ????????


Wonderful picture. Rosebud is growing so fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It was so good. We didn't buy bread crumbs (I forgot) so we seasoned and made our own. Jen said she didn't know she liked meatloaf lol. Comfort food ???? I've cooked more this week than I have all year! See I can cook , I just don't like doing it lol. Got me out of doing dishes though. ????


That's our rule here. Whoever cooks, doesn't have to clean, however on the weekend I seem to get stuck with both. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


So disappointing. I'll have to join you on your virtual beach. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping a day off of work will settle your digestive tract. Hope you are not upsetting yourself worrying and fretting about the brioche class. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and just finished raining. It's supposed to be a mix of sun and cloud as a cold front comes through.
> I'm not at work. I spent a good portion of the night emptying out my digestive tract and didn't get much sleep. I woke up around 2 am on the family room couch all tangled up in yarn. Not sure how that happened. I figured I wouldn't be much good at work so I used a sick day. Not much going on there at the moment anyways.
> I haven't put any notes together for the brioche class. Today might be a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, a great day for a trip to the beach. Have a great day all you day trippers and send us lots of photos, will be having fish and chips with you, here. Nothing planned here, the washing all dried yesterday but that doesn't mean it's going to get ironed. Might run the hoover through the house and generally clear up after DH who has taken nearly a week to put a new door on and managed to get dust just about everywhere. Apart from that nothing else planned but who knows. You all have a great day. xx


Yeah for the new door.


----------



## jinx

For many years I have used crackers. For some reason I decided to try different things. I tried oatmeal and did not like that either. Going to stick with what I know works for me. I usually make a large one as Harold like to make meatloaf sandwiches with the leftover.


nitz8catz said:


> I always push crushed crackers in ours. We never have breadcrumbs and I forget about it and never have time to make any.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've never heard of Knit City, you mean this one? I'll see what she says if she's going to be in Vancouver, that would be awesome. xxx


That Knit City Fibre Festival was on the same time that I visited Vancouver. I wish I had planned better. I could have visited it, PLUS the yarn stores that I went to. The express bus from the ferry terminal from Nanaimo goes almost right to it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mav, Mr J's sister went to the Toronto Exhibition last weekend, she flipped, a single scoop ice cream cone cost $5. Yikes, when it's hot I guess they have you though!


The bottles of water are about the same price, if you can find a place that has bottled water.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's either not enough or too much, isn't it? I think you are wise to adjust your gardening to fit your life or it becomes such a burden. Wish I could take some of your plants off your hands, my garden is going to look pretty bare once the annuals come out!! xxxx


Our beds are mostly hosta that will stay green until the frost gets them. Our middle garden, which is the only one that has a chance of getting some sun, was taken over by a volunteer climbing rose, coleus and lily of the valley. The trilliums didn't have much of a chance. I had some nice yellow ground cover plants but they didnt' come back this year. I just pull out weeds when I walk by that garden and there usually arent' very many.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That dying takes my breath away... look at the Mermaid skein, wow! I'll have to ask if there is much hassle getting it over the border. Thanks for sharing.. xoxo


She has a lot of very nice yarn. She does well for being new to dying.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning from an overcast 17C rainy Island. Thinking of downsizing my protected raised beds and giving the plants to good friends for new homes. As much as I love gardening there are other things I want to pursue and so little time to accomplish it all, so concentrating on what makes me the happiest. Watering restrictions don't help. The river here is so low now that the farmers that draw from it have been told they cannot irrigate their fodder fields for the livestock.. this will cause hardship as they need their hay. Water is becoming a worry with the climate change.


You're getting not enough water and we have had a green lawn the entire summer, no die off at all. And TOO MUCH HEAT. Lake Ontario still hasn't gone down to its usual summer level.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Yeah for DH he finished a chore and you have a new door. Hope your day runs smoothly.


Left me to clear up all his mess though, now to see how long it takes for him to paint what needs painting, don't hold your breath. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


Gorgeous sock. That looks so different knitted up to what it looks like on her website.
Only one more to go, unless you are also knitting a spare.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and just finished raining. It's supposed to be a mix of sun and cloud as a cold front comes through.
> I'm not at work. I spent a good portion of the night emptying out my digestive tract and didn't get much sleep. I woke up around 2 am on the family room couch all tangled up in yarn. Not sure how that happened. I figured I wouldn't be much good at work so I used a sick day. Not much going on there at the moment anyways.
> I haven't put any notes together for the brioche class. Today might be a good day.


Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping a day off of work will settle your digestive tract. Hope you are not upsetting yourself worrying and fretting about the brioche class.


No, that's going to be a pile of fun.
I just want notes so I don't repeat what I say.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> For many years I have used crackers. For some reason I decided to try different things. I tried oatmeal and did not like that either. Going to stick with what I know works for me. I usually make a large one as Harold like to make meatloaf sandwiches with the leftover.


Meatloaf sandwiches! Why did I never think of that.


----------



## nitz8catz

My tummy is growling again. All I put in was some water! I'm going to sign off and try laying down. Hopefully it will settle.
Everyone have a great day. I'll try to get on later.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I best try to sleep again. Jen will be waking me soon to take Lil rosebud to the doctor. She has her first sniffles ???? . One of Jen's closest friends just had a baby 5 days ago. Ellie May ???? I got the best pic of them today, it's their first one together ????
> 
> It's just cuteness overload isn't it ????????


Ellie May looks just like Tullis!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Gorgeous sock. That looks so different knitted up to what it looks like on her website.
> Only one more to go, unless you are also knitting a spare.


Hehehe no spare but I did have to start the toe three times before I found the right needle :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Gorgeous sock. That looks so different knitted up to what it looks like on her website.
> Only one more to go, unless you are also knitting a spare.


I know and I am loving it I see me purchasing this one again!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> My tummy is growling again. All I put in was some water! I'm going to sign off and try laying down. Hopefully it will settle.
> Everyone have a great day. I'll try to get on later.


I hope you and purple feel better soon!!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> My tummy is growling again. All I put in was some water! I'm going to sign off and try laying down. Hopefully it will settle.
> Everyone have a great day. I'll try to get on later.


So sorry your sick. Maybe some crackers for you?
I use to use crackers, but I liked Italian bread crumbs in a can. I forgot both so we made toast in the oven and I got creative with some seasonings and put it in the Ninja and voila.. seasoned bread crumbs ???? croutons crushed or ninja'd works too. 
I love meatloaf sandwiches with the leftovers. I would like to have one with lettuce but we're out of that too lol.
DH got to work two days this week. First time in too many weeks. In about 6 months he might have a more steady job coming his way. Fingers crossed and if the Crick don't rise!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Especially if you are on Elk watch! Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well I finished the first sock for DD in record time for me!!


It looks great! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Sorry you missed out on the trip to Worthing! Sending many warm and gentle and healing hugs your way and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I best try to sleep again. Jen will be waking me soon to take Lil rosebud to the doctor. She has her first sniffles ???? . One of Jen's closest friends just had a baby 5 days ago. Ellie May ???? I got the best pic of them today, it's their first one together ????
> 
> It's just cuteness overload isn't it ????????


Definitely cuteness overload! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and just finished raining. It's supposed to be a mix of sun and cloud as a cold front comes through.
> I'm not at work. I spent a good portion of the night emptying out my digestive tract and didn't get much sleep. I woke up around 2 am on the family room couch all tangled up in yarn. Not sure how that happened. I figured I wouldn't be much good at work so I used a sick day. Not much going on there at the moment anyways.
> I haven't put any notes together for the brioche class. Today might be a good day.


Sorry you had a bad night. Sending many healing hugs your way and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I always push crushed crackers in ours. We never have breadcrumbs and I forget about it and never have time to make any.


I always use crushed crackers, too. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and just finished raining. It's supposed to be a mix of sun and cloud as a cold front comes through.
> I'm not at work. I spent a good portion of the night emptying out my digestive tract and didn't get much sleep. I woke up around 2 am on the family room couch all tangled up in yarn. Not sure how that happened. I figured I wouldn't be much good at work so I used a sick day. Not much going on there at the moment anyways.
> I haven't put any notes together for the brioche class. Today might be a good day.


Hope you feel better soon. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> So disappointing. I'll have to join you on your virtual beach. I hope you are better soon.


Thanks. Done a bit os spjnning and now sitting with my legs up. Xx


----------



## lifeline

I'm on the train back home after a lovely day out. Nice fish and chips for lunch washed down with a glass of rosÃ©. Then to fabric and yarn shop


I would love to know how to make meatloaf...any chance of a recipe?


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I'm on the train back home after a lovely day out. Nice fish and chips for lunch washed down with a glass of rosÃ©. Then to fabric and yarn shop
> 
> I would love to know how to make meatloaf...any chance of a recipe?


Nice haul. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice haul. xx :sm24:


What she said xx


----------



## Islander

Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've had a sort of wasted day. Stephen was supposed to come down, his idea, to sort out my safe so I didn't go shopping, cos I can do that anytime. I've just phoned up and he hasnt set off yet. It's 5pm. So I rang to see if he was ok. He's absolutely shattered and nearly got the bedroom done. They chose a carpet and new bed today. Matthews 6.2ft and been lieing on a 6ft bed for a couple of years and apart from that there's a hole in the mattress. So this 1 day job is turning into a full time chore. He might come tomorrow, if not I'll see him at the weekend. He's gone in the bath now to ease his back.

I hope you all had a great time, you worthingers! Sorry Josephine didn't get. Did you discuss York at all? Josephine and I will see to it as soon as Josephine has time hahaha(I'm right behind her) I'm hoping you are ok Josephine. Sorry that I don't think cars will have anywhere to park. But if you book early we might get a discount rail fare?....

I had lasagne for lunch. It was just ok.....????

I'm going to catch up now. Luv yawl....


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


Those are really cute, lots of skill, patience and time have gone into those


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a sort of wasted day. Stephen was supposed to come down, his idea, to sort out my safe so I didn't go shopping, cos I can do that anytime. I've just phoned up and he hasnt set off yet. It's 5pm. So I rang to see if he was ok. He's absolutely shattered and nearly got the bedroom done. They chose a carpet and new bed today. Matthews 6.2ft and been lieing on a 6ft bed for a couple of years and apart from that there's a hole in the mattress. So this 1 day job is turning into a full time chore. He might come tomorrow, if not I'll see him at the weekend. He's gone in the bath now to ease his back.
> 
> I hope you all had a great time, you worthingers! Sorry Josephine didn't get. Did you discuss York at all? Josephine and I will see to it as soon as Josephine has time hahaha(I'm right behind her) I'm hoping you are ok Josephine. Sorry that I don't think cars will have anywhere to park. But if you book early we might get a discount rail fare?....
> 
> I had lasagne for lunch. It was just ok.....????
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Luv yawl....


We had a lovely day Susan, thank you Janet. 
No we didn't discuss York or any other destination, sorry I don't think any of us thought to, too busy catching up on each other's news


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


It wasn't here ???? Cool windy and showers...hope fm is ok


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


Cute x


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I best try to sleep again. Jen will be waking me soon to take Lil rosebud to the doctor. She has her first sniffles ???? . One of Jen's closest friends just had a baby 5 days ago. Ellie May ???? I got the best pic of them today, it's their first one together ????
> 
> It's just cuteness overload isn't it ????????


Little treasures. Gorgeous


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping a day off of work will settle your digestive tract. Hope you are not upsetting yourself worrying and fretting about the brioche class.


That is my thought too jinx...she's keeping it in, you are going to be fine mav. Just picture them all sitting on the toilet. ????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


What they said


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


Omg they are fantastic sister. How beautiful are they! So,
Me people are so talented.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


They're so cute. xx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I'm on the train back home after a lovely day out. Nice fish and chips for lunch washed down with a glass of rosÃ©. Then to fabric and yarn shop
> 
> I would love to know how to make meatloaf...any chance of a recipe?


What are you going to make with your variegated yarn Rebecca, I like the green. xxx


----------



## runflyski

Islander...Those cats are incredible! Please ask your guild member if she sells them. Thanks.


----------



## Islander

runflyski said:


> Islander...Those cats are incredible! Please ask your guild member if she sells them. Thanks.


Sorry Runflyski, I'm not a guild member and I probably think she doesn't with the amount of time that goes into making them!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> What are you going to make with your variegated yarn Rebecca, I like the green. xxx


I've got some weaving in mind when I get my loom... :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


We had a lovely day, thank you, so sorry you couldn't make it, are you doing too much again? Hope you're feeling better by now!
Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> We had a lovely day, thank you, so sorry you couldn't make it, are you doing too much again? Hope you're feeling better by now!
> Xxxx


Did you have a good journey home?


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Did you have a good journey home?


Yes thank you, no problems at all, how about you? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I've never heard of Knit City, you mean this one? I'll see what she says if she's going to be in Vancouver, that would be awesome. xxx


Ooh, that sounds exciting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, a great day for a trip to the beach. Have a great day all you day trippers and send us lots of photos, will be having fish and chips with you, here. Nothing planned here, the washing all dried yesterday but that doesn't mean it's going to get ironed. Might run the hoover through the house and generally clear up after DH who has taken nearly a week to put a new door on and managed to get dust just about everywhere. Apart from that nothing else planned but who knows. You all have a great day. xx


But is the door ok now?!! Sorry about the lack of photos, we were too busy yakking!! Claire took one of us in the chippy so, hopefully, CHris will be able to post that. It was a lovely day, perfect weather, perfect fish & chips and perfect company! The trip there and back wasn't bad at all either!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So sorry your sick. Maybe some crackers for you?
> I use to use crackers, but I liked Italian bread crumbs in a can. I forgot both so we made toast in the oven and I got creative with some seasonings and put it in the Ninja and voila.. seasoned bread crumbs ???? croutons crushed or ninja'd works too.
> I love meatloaf sandwiches with the leftovers. I would like to have one with lettuce but we're out of that too lol.
> DH got to work two days this week. First time in too many weeks. In about 6 months he might have a more steady job coming his way. Fingers crossed and if the Crick don't rise!!!


I'm hungry for a meatloaf sandwich now and I've never even had one!! Fingers crossed for your lovely DH, hope he gets to be working as much as he needs to very soon - and that he's happy working!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I best try to sleep again. Jen will be waking me soon to take Lil rosebud to the doctor. She has her first sniffles ???? . One of Jen's closest friends just had a baby 5 days ago. Ellie May ???? I got the best pic of them today, it's their first one together ????
> 
> It's just cuteness overload isn't it ????????


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:26 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and just finished raining. It's supposed to be a mix of sun and cloud as a cold front comes through.
> I'm not at work. I spent a good portion of the night emptying out my digestive tract and didn't get much sleep. I woke up around 2 am on the family room couch all tangled up in yarn. Not sure how that happened. I figured I wouldn't be much good at work so I used a sick day. Not much going on there at the moment anyways.
> I haven't put any notes together for the brioche class. Today might be a good day.


Oh dear Mav, por you, that sounds grim! Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


Oh, they are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a sort of wasted day. Stephen was supposed to come down, his idea, to sort out my safe so I didn't go shopping, cos I can do that anytime. I've just phoned up and he hasnt set off yet. It's 5pm. So I rang to see if he was ok. He's absolutely shattered and nearly got the bedroom done. They chose a carpet and new bed today. Matthews 6.2ft and been lieing on a 6ft bed for a couple of years and apart from that there's a hole in the mattress. So this 1 day job is turning into a full time chore. He might come tomorrow, if not I'll see him at the weekend. He's gone in the bath now to ease his back.
> 
> I hope you all had a great time, you worthingers! Sorry Josephine didn't get. Did you discuss York at all? Josephine and I will see to it as soon as Josephine has time hahaha(I'm right behind her) I'm hoping you are ok Josephine. Sorry that I don't think cars will have anywhere to park. But if you book early we might get a discount rail fare?....
> 
> I had lasagne for lunch. It was just ok.....????
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Luv yawl....


No, sorry, York didn't get a mention, we were all busy catching up. Had a lovely day in glorious sunshine and it was so lovely to see our Saxy again!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm on the train back home after a lovely day out. Nice fish and chips for lunch washed down with a glass of rosÃÂ©. Then to fabric and yarn shop
> 
> I would love to know how to make meatloaf...any chance of a recipe?


And this is my haul!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> But is the door ok now?!! Sorry about the lack of photos, we were too busy yakking!! Claire took one of us in the chippy so, hopefully, CHris will be able to post that. It was a lovely day, perfect weather, perfect fish & chips and perfect company! The trip there and back wasn't bad at all either!! xxxx


Yes it's OK now but needs some painting done, that could take a while. Glad you had a good day. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> And this is my haul!!


Lovely, I've had some of that Hayfield, it's nice to knit with, what you going to make? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> And this is my haul!!


Love the material xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, a great day for a trip to the beach. Have a great day all you day trippers and send us lots of photos, will be having fish and chips with you, here. Nothing planned here, the washing all dried yesterday but that doesn't mean it's going to get ironed. Might run the hoover through the house and generally clear up after DH who has taken nearly a week to put a new door on and managed to get dust just about everywhere. Apart from that nothing else planned but who knows. You all have a great day. xx


We did, but only one photo that I know of.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Haven't made it to Worthing today as I am having a fm flair up and I am not able to drive or walk around. So I will sit in the garden with a bucket and spade playing the sound of waves on my phone. Hope the girls are having a good time. The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


We missed you, needless to say.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a sort of wasted day. Stephen was supposed to come down, his idea, to sort out my safe so I didn't go shopping, cos I can do that anytime. I've just phoned up and he hasnt set off yet. It's 5pm. So I rang to see if he was ok. He's absolutely shattered and nearly got the bedroom done. They chose a carpet and new bed today. Matthews 6.2ft and been lieing on a 6ft bed for a couple of years and apart from that there's a hole in the mattress. So this 1 day job is turning into a full time chore. He might come tomorrow, if not I'll see him at the weekend. He's gone in the bath now to ease his back.
> 
> I hope you all had a great time, you worthingers! Sorry Josephine didn't get. Did you discuss York at all? Josephine and I will see to it as soon as Josephine has time hahaha(I'm right behind her) I'm hoping you are ok Josephine. Sorry that I don't think cars will have anywhere to park. But if you book early we might get a discount rail fare?....
> 
> I had lasagne for lunch. It was just ok.....????
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Luv yawl....


York sounds great, and probably a lot easier by train anyway. We didn't discuss it.We were too busy talking, if that makes sense!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> We had a lovely day Susan, thank you Janet.
> No we didn't discuss York or any other destination, sorry I don't think any of us thought to, too busy catching up on each other's news


Don't thank me. I just tagged along! It was a lovely day, weatherwise, gossip-wise et al.


----------



## SaxonLady

I did!


----------



## jinx

Glad everyone had a great time eating and chatting. Glad everyone made it home safely without an unplanned over night stay.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> No, sorry, York didn't get a mention, we were all busy catching up. Had a lovely day in glorious sunshine and it was so lovely to see our Saxy again!!


Even better for Saxy. I was having withdrawal pains. I'm sorry I started the day with my bad news, but it was good to be able to share. As I said I cannot talk about it on here. Life goes on and I spent most of the day laughing.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> And this is my haul!!


Both very pretty. I cannot imagine what you are going to do with one ball of chunky. I was very good. I only squished that lovely soft cake.


----------



## SaxonLady

I was going to do the washing up and put some washing in the machine when I got home, but the postman had delivered by Designer Knitting mag. Beeeeauuuutiful brioche coat which I may have to make. I must take some photos of my last two creations on my new pone.


----------



## SaxonLady

Thanks June, Rebecca, Chris and Claire for coming down to sunny Worthing. I'm on a high now!


----------



## London Girl

Fish and chips in our usual place!!


----------



## jinx

I did not get a second instant pot. After researching I found there is now a crisping lid for the pot I have. My mealthy crisplid was just delivered about an hour ago. I was amazed at how crisp the chips were without any oil. I will be using this a lot to brown the meals I make in the pot. It can be a dangerous unit so I must be careful. The lid can heat up to 500 degrees, it has a pad you must set it on when you remove it from the pot. To start the lid you must push the handle down. However, if you have it setting on the table and push the handle down it could start up. Also must remember to unplug the pot as the lid has it's own cord and works separately. Now that I have used it, I will read the instructions.


----------



## jinx

Lovely picture. Thanks for sharing. At first I was trying to figure out who the two ladies were at the far end of the table.


London Girl said:


> Fish and chips in our usual place!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fish and chips in our usual place!!


Lovely photo, good to see you all again. xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds exciting!! xxxx


Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to Vancouver... I'm not a city person! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> And this is my haul!!


Both are beautiful, you're feeling tropical I see! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Fish and chips in our usual place!!


You are all looking wonderful.. wow there's those big chips again! Yum! xxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


Those are SOOOOOO cute ????


----------



## linkan

Guys we got some more bad news today. 
I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!! 
The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday. 
Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


Awww I will say a prayer for them!


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


Oh no, let's just hope she is a carrier but if the worse comes to the worse so much progress in treating this has been made she should have a good chance of living with it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, the weather is supposed to be beautiful all weekend with some record high temperatures for this time of year. Not to confuse jynx it's Friday and we are off shopping in a minute then lunch out, not sure where yet, we were going to a local garden centre with restaurant but looking at the prices don't think we'll bother, will probably go to our local pub. Not much planned for the weekend, it's a Bank Holiday here on Monday and the last one until Christmas so what with that and the weather the roads will probably be chaotic so won't be straying far from home. Have a great weekend, it's nearly here. xx


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


That's a blow for the family, thinking of you all


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not get a second instant pot. After researching I found there is now a crisping lid for the pot I have. My mealthy crisplid was just delivered about an hour ago. I was amazed at how crisp the chips were without any oil. I will be using this a lot to brown the meals I make in the pot. It can be a dangerous unit so I must be careful. The lid can heat up to 500 degrees, it has a pad you must set it on when you remove it from the pot. To start the lid you must push the handle down. However, if you have it setting on the table and push the handle down it could start up. Also must remember to unplug the pot as the lid has it's own cord and works separately. Now that I have used it, I will read the instructions.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: That sounds like me, if all else fails, read the instructions!! Sounds like a greta gadget but please be careful with it, we don't want to hear you've burned the house down!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Lovely picture. Thanks for sharing. At first I was trying to figure out who the two ladies were at the far end of the table.


 :sm23: :sm16: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Both are beautiful, you're feeling tropical I see! xxx


Yep, getting in the mood for 'Nam!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You are all looking wonderful.. wow there's those big chips again! Yum! xxx


Remind you of Duncan? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


Oh no, that's not good news and I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that. I hope with all my heart that this turns out well, my love and healing hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


In my thoughts xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, the weather is supposed to be beautiful all weekend with some record high temperatures for this time of year. Not to confuse jynx it's Friday and we are off shopping in a minute then lunch out, not sure where yet, we were going to a local garden centre with restaurant but looking at the prices don't think we'll bother, will probably go to our local pub. Not much planned for the weekend, it's a Bank Holiday here on Monday and the last one until Christmas so what with that and the weather the roads will probably be chaotic so won't be straying far from home. Have a great weekend, it's nearly here. xx


Sounds as if you have found a good local pub x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Like Jacky we are in for a hot week end.

Nothing much planned for today except a few emails that need sending and then I might just sit and spin.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). Sunny but "sweater weather". Too bad none of my sweaters or cardis are ready to wear.
I went to Knit Night yesterday and only had to leave a little early because my tummy started to act up again, but I had a quiet night, so I think everything is settled now.
I put some notes together for the brioche class so I'm all ready.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Like Jacky we are in for a hot week end.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a few emails that need sending and then I might just sit and spin.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday
We're in for a really nice weekend. Comfortable temperatures and low humidity. Probably the nicest weekend this summer.
I'll be inside!
Have fun with the spinning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, the weather is supposed to be beautiful all weekend with some record high temperatures for this time of year. Not to confuse jynx it's Friday and we are off shopping in a minute then lunch out, not sure where yet, we were going to a local garden centre with restaurant but looking at the prices don't think we'll bother, will probably go to our local pub. Not much planned for the weekend, it's a Bank Holiday here on Monday and the last one until Christmas so what with that and the weather the roads will probably be chaotic so won't be straying far from home. Have a great weekend, it's nearly here. xx


Have a great long weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.





Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, let's just hope she is a carrier but if the worse comes to the worse so much progress in treating this has been made she should have a good chance of living with it. xx


I'll agree with Jacki that I hope she is a carrier. 
I worked with a lady who was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis when she was in her 30s after many, many years of constantly being sick. She started her treatments and actually got her life back. It was like day and night. It is life-long treatment that can't be missed or skipped, but it is effective. That lady just retired and she and her husband are planning on snowbirding back and forth to their property in Mexico.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to Vancouver... I'm not a city person! :sm09:


I'd take Vancouver over Toronto any day. I'm not a city person either.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday
> We're in for a really nice weekend. Comfortable temperatures and low humidity. Probably the nicest weekend this summer.
> I'll be inside!
> Have fun with the spinning.


Thanks Mav, hope you are feeling better today. I am really enjoying my spinning and spun 100 g of Polworth yesterday ready for dyeing. I am slowly getting better at it and getting it more even although I still like my lumpy bumpy bits. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I did not get a second instant pot. After researching I found there is now a crisping lid for the pot I have. My mealthy crisplid was just delivered about an hour ago. I was amazed at how crisp the chips were without any oil. I will be using this a lot to brown the meals I make in the pot. It can be a dangerous unit so I must be careful. The lid can heat up to 500 degrees, it has a pad you must set it on when you remove it from the pot. To start the lid you must push the handle down. However, if you have it setting on the table and push the handle down it could start up. Also must remember to unplug the pot as the lid has it's own cord and works separately. Now that I have used it, I will read the instructions.


Ooo I have to look for that lid up here. That would make the Instant Pot like the Ninja Foodi unit. I couldn't justify buying another pot, but I could buy a lid.
Thanks for all the warnings.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Fish and chips in our usual place!!


Hello lovely ladies.
Who took the picture?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks June, Rebecca, Chris and Claire for coming down to sunny Worthing. I'm on a high now!


I'm glad that you have a better outlook now.
An outing with our lovely ladies will do that.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I was going to do the washing up and put some washing in the machine when I got home, but the postman had delivered by Designer Knitting mag. Beeeeauuuutiful brioche coat which I may have to make. I must take some photos of my last two creations on my new pone.


Argg. For once our Vogue Knitting is not the same as your issue. I just went to the Vogue Knitting website and the Fall 2019 issue that they have advertised is NOT the same as the one that I bought in the store, so I'm beginning to think Canada has it's own issue now. Not liking this. Especially when I'm missing brioche patterns.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Even better for Saxy. I was having withdrawal pains. I'm sorry I started the day with my bad news, but it was good to be able to share. As I said I cannot talk about it on here. Life goes on and I spent most of the day laughing.


Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> And this is my haul!!


Both beautiful.
What will you be making?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh dear Mav, por you, that sounds grim! Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this!!! xxxx


I'm better after a full night's sleep.
I'm pretty sure I shouldn't have eaten those shrimp. But I don't usually turn down seafood.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> That is my thought too jinx...she's keeping it in, you are going to be fine mav. Just picture them all sitting on the toilet. ????


Thanks for that image Susan. :sm01: 
I'm ok with the brioche class. I have all my props ready (probably too many) and I have my notes now. So I'm all ready for tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a sort of wasted day. Stephen was supposed to come down, his idea, to sort out my safe so I didn't go shopping, cos I can do that anytime. I've just phoned up and he hasnt set off yet. It's 5pm. So I rang to see if he was ok. He's absolutely shattered and nearly got the bedroom done. They chose a carpet and new bed today. Matthews 6.2ft and been lieing on a 6ft bed for a couple of years and apart from that there's a hole in the mattress. So this 1 day job is turning into a full time chore. He might come tomorrow, if not I'll see him at the weekend. He's gone in the bath now to ease his back.
> 
> I hope you all had a great time, you worthingers! Sorry Josephine didn't get. Did you discuss York at all? Josephine and I will see to it as soon as Josephine has time hahaha(I'm right behind her) I'm hoping you are ok Josephine. Sorry that I don't think cars will have anywhere to park. But if you book early we might get a discount rail fare?....
> 
> I had lasagne for lunch. It was just ok.....????
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Luv yawl....


I'm sorry that you still can't get into your safe.
It sounds like the work at Stephen's house really needed to get done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


That's needle felting! Awesome.
They are beautiful. I do like them.
I'm afraid I would have to lock them up in the china cabinet to keep them safe. So tiny.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I'm on the train back home after a lovely day out. Nice fish and chips for lunch washed down with a glass of rosÃ©. Then to fabric and yarn shop
> 
> I would love to know how to make meatloaf...any chance of a recipe?


A cloth for DD's car is a great idea. I'm going to borrow that idea, if you don't mind. I currently have a towel in my car, but a little cloth would be more useful.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely day and weekend.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> Who took the picture?


Lovely Claire, she didn't want to be in the picture!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Both beautiful.
> What will you be making?


The fabric is viscose, creases quite easily so maybe a tunic top. The yarn is crying out to be a pretty scarf, I think!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm better after a full night's sleep.
> I'm pretty sure I shouldn't have eaten those shrimp. But I don't usually turn down seafood.


Hope you are fully over it very soon love!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's needle felting! Awesome.
> They are beautiful. I do like them.
> I'm afraid I would have to lock them up in the china cabinet to keep them safe. So tiny.


How your kitties would love them to play with!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you have found a good local pub x


I think we might have, just got back in, went for kid's menu/lite meals, couldn't eat half of it, don't think I could even make a dent in the full size one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> Who took the picture?


Think it was Clare, Chris's daughter. xx


----------



## London Girl

Hello from a gorgeously hot and sunny London. Have been up to Guy's hospital to get the result of my gum biopsy and I'm glad to say all was well. Apparently, I'm a 'VIP' now so I could make the next appointment while I was there instead of waiting in vain for them too send me one!! Liv came with me so we had a look at the view all round from the dental department on the 22nd floor, fantastic view!! Then we wandered down to the river and had a short walk along the south bank before coming home. I'm expecting to be dragooned into a game of Monopoly and minute!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I'm on the train back home after a lovely day out. Nice fish and chips for lunch washed down with a glass of rosÃ©. Then to fabric and yarn shop
> 
> I would love to know how to make meatloaf...any chance of a recipe?


Nice day out and nice purchases! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Needle felted right here on the Island by a Victoria Embroidery Guild Member... Mav would like these.


They are adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello from a gorgeously hot and sunny London. Have been up to Guy's hospital to get the result of my gum biopsy and I'm glad to say all was well. Apparently, I'm a 'VIP' now so I could make the next appointment while I was there instead of waiting in vain for them too send me one!! Liv came with me so we had a look at the view all round from the dental department on the 22nd floor, fantastic view!! Then we wandered down to the river and had a short walk along the south bank before coming home. I'm expecting to be dragooned into a game of Monopoly and minute!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


So pleased all is OK, how long to you next appointment? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> And this is my haul!!


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fish and chips in our usual place!!


Great photo of you lovely ladies! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


Oh, dear! Definitely praying, blessing and sending many vibes that all will be okay. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). Sunny but "sweater weather". Too bad none of my sweaters or cardis are ready to wear.
> I went to Knit Night yesterday and only had to leave a little early because my tummy started to act up again, but I had a quiet night, so I think everything is settled now.
> I put some notes together for the brioche class so I'm all ready.


Glad you're feeling better and glad you made it to Knit Night. Good you got your notes together. Should be a fun class for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello from a gorgeously hot and sunny London. Have been up to Guy's hospital to get the result of my gum biopsy and I'm glad to say all was well. Apparently, I'm a 'VIP' now so I could make the next appointment while I was there instead of waiting in vain for them too send me one!! Liv came with me so we had a look at the view all round from the dental department on the 22nd floor, fantastic view!! Then we wandered down to the river and had a short walk along the south bank before coming home. I'm expecting to be dragooned into a game of Monopoly and minute!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Glad that was good news. Fun day out for you and Liv, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're a bit overcast here at the moment but I think it's supposed to be a sunny day. Will be off for an early meet up with a friend then a couple of errands before returning here. Our DS is arriving late this afternoon for a short stay. A very dear friend of his passed away a couple of weeks ago. The memorial service is tomorrow. The young man had an artery rupture and passed away on the operating table. So very tragic -- only 34 years old. Will be good to see DS even though it's not the best of circumstances. He'll be here until Tuesday morning. Wishing you all a great day/afternoon/evening. Sending lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.





Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear! Definitely praying, blessing and sending many vibes that all will be okay. xxxooo


Sorry to hear that Ange, am sending everything that my limited energy can send, and hope it helps! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hello from a gorgeously hot and sunny London. Have been up to Guy's hospital to get the result of my gum biopsy and I'm glad to say all was well. Apparently, I'm a 'VIP' now so I could make the next appointment wh-ile I was there instead of waiting in vain for them too send me one!! Liv came with me so we had a look at the view all round from the dental department on the 22nd floor, fantastic view!! Then we wandered down to the river and had a short walk along the south bank before coming home. I'm expecting to be dragooned into a game of Monopoly and minute!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Glad that was good news. Fun day out for you and Liv, too! xxxooo


Yes it is very good news about your gum, and lovely to have aday out with Liv! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're a bit overcast here at the moment but I think it's supposed to be a sunny day. Will be off for an early meet up with a friend then a couple of errands before returning here. Our DS is arriving late this afternoon for a short stay. A very dear friend of his passed away a couple of weeks ago. The memorial service is tomorrow. The young man had an artery rupture and passed away on the operating table. So very tragic -- only 34 years old. Will be good to see DS even though it's not the best of circumstances. He'll be here until Tuesday morning. Wishing you all a great day/afternoon/evening. Sending lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


 So sad for you DS to lose a friend in such surcumstances, hope he has a nice time with you, for his visit! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, it is almost midnight, but as usual, I cannot sleep. So I thoughtI wouldget on hereand find out what is happening. I have caught up on the latest posts, and am now going to do a bit of catchup on some earlier posts! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's about 6 weeks, 8 if it's a private school. The school year tends to begin in the first or second week in September.


The School year here, begins eat the end of January, usually after the hottest weather of the Summer is over, but lately the heat has been lasting longer!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello from a gorgeously hot and sunny London. Have been up to Guy's hospital to get the result of my gum biopsy and I'm glad to say all was well. Apparently, I'm a 'VIP' now so I could make the next appointment while I was there instead of waiting in vain for them too send me one!! Liv came with me so we had a look at the view all round from the dental department on the 22nd floor, fantastic view!! Then we wandered down to the river and had a short walk along the south bank before coming home. I'm expecting to be dragooned into a game of Monopoly and minute!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Glad all is well and you are niw a VIP. Happy Monopolying xx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> A cloth for DD's car is a great idea. I'm going to borrow that idea, if you don't mind. I currently have a towel in my car, but a little cloth would be more useful.


I don't mind at all, after all I borrowed it from Susan :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello from a gorgeously hot and sunny London. Have been up to Guy's hospital to get the result of my gum biopsy and I'm glad to say all was well. Apparently, I'm a 'VIP' now so I could make the next appointment while I was there instead of waiting in vain for them too send me one!! Liv came with me so we had a look at the view all round from the dental department on the 22nd floor, fantastic view!! Then we wandered down to the river and had a short walk along the south bank before coming home. I'm expecting to be dragooned into a game of Monopoly and minute!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


That's great news. I've had a walk on the south bank as well today. Did you go near the 'beach'?


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're a bit overcast here at the moment but I think it's supposed to be a sunny day. Will be off for an early meet up with a friend then a couple of errands before returning here. Our DS is arriving late this afternoon for a short stay. A very dear friend of his passed away a couple of weeks ago. The memorial service is tomorrow. The young man had an artery rupture and passed away on the operating table. So very tragic -- only 34 years old. Will be good to see DS even though it's not the best of circumstances. He'll be here until Tuesday morning. Wishing you all a great day/afternoon/evening. Sending lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


That's awful Pam, so sorry to hear that. But make the most of seeing your son x


----------



## binkbrice

I just received this in the mail to make DH a pair of socks with


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just received this in the mail to make DH a pair of socks with


Lovely, you're all making me want to buy some more yarn. Stop it. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased all is OK, how long to you next appointment? xxxx


22nd November, about as near 3 months a you can get!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> 22nd November, about as near 3 months a you can get!!! xxxx


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm into my safe. Stephens been down here. You know the key that he gave to me? Well he hadn't had he! I knew for a fact he hadn't. Here it is locked up in the safe......now you tell me what the point of that is?????????. 
Well I've got it now. I had to go and buy some batteries for it. Nobody told me its battery would go flat. To be honest I didn't even know that it had one until a red light came on.

He put weed killer on my drive, it's going to be a week or so before I can go up to their house as the spare room is housing everything, and the conservatory bed is there for Matthew. I've missed not seeing them. But I'm catching up on some jobs. Especially laundry and bedding. 

I had chocolate with Karen and marg is coming home as I write this post. I'll probably see her tomorrow. I'll catch up now. Luv yawl....


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That's great news. I've had a walk on the south bank as well today. Did you go near the 'beach'?


No, we didn't go that far, I think that guy is so very clever though, great pictures!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


Do you, family and friends, belonging to you think you have any more room for such bad luck. My fingers are crossed so tight for Ellie may. They say God doesn't put on our backs more than we can take, but I think he must be getting near the mark with you and your family, friends. And all this time you keep so focused, kind and think of others. That's why I love you Angela. Proud to have you as a friend.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm into my safe. Stephens been down here. You know the key that he gave to me? Well he hadn't had he! I knew for a fact he hadn't. Here it is locked up in the safe......now you tell me what the point of that is?????????.
> Well I've got it now. I had to go and buy some batteries for it. Nobody told me its battery would go flat. To be honest I didn't even know that it had one until a red light came on.
> 
> He put weed killer on my drive, it's going to be a week or so before I can go up to their house as the spare room is housing everything, and the conservatory bed is there for Matthew. I've missed not seeing them. But I'm catching up on some jobs. Especially laundry and bedding.
> 
> I had chocolate with Karen and marg is coming home as I write this post. I'll probably see her tomorrow. I'll catch up now. Luv yawl....


Glad you have finally got the safe sorted


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> I don't mind at all, after all I borrowed it from Susan :sm23:


What cloth did you borrow from me? I can't remember that. My mameory is getting tiresome.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> That's great news. I've had a walk on the south bank as well today. Did you go near the 'beach'?


They are wonderful.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'll agree with Jacki that I hope she is a carrier.
> I worked with a lady who was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis when she was in her 30s after many, many years of constantly being sick. She started her treatments and actually got her life back. It was like day and night. It is life-long treatment that can't be missed or skipped, but it is effective. That lady just retired and she and her husband are planning on snowbirding back and forth to their property in Mexico.


You don't know how much better that makes me feel ❣


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Do you, family and friends, belonging to you think you have any more room for such bad luck. My fingers are crossed so tight for Ellie may. They say God doesn't put on our backs more than we can take, but I think he must be getting near the mark with you and your family, friends. And all this time you keep so focused, kind and think of others. That's why I love you Angela. Proud to have you as a friend.


You inspire me you know. ????


----------



## linkan

I stretch my arms out to catch the sun
Friends and neighbors come to me for comfort and rest
I harbour all who need me
I exhale to breathe life into everything and everyone around me
I shed my raiments in the fall to nourish the Earth beneath my feet
And in the spring I regain my strength
I am a tree in the wind.

To Susan: see .. you inspire me to write


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I stretch my arms out to catch the sun
> Friends and neighbors come to me for comfort and rest
> I harbour all who need me
> I exhale to breathe life into everything and everyone around me
> I shed my raiments in the fall to nourish the Earth beneath my feet
> And in the spring I regain my strength
> I am a tree in the wind.
> 
> To Susan: see .. you inspire me to write


That is beautiful. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Do you, family and friends, belonging to you think you have any more room for such bad luck. My fingers are crossed so tight for Ellie may. They say God doesn't put on our backs more than we can take, but I think he must be getting near the mark with you and your family, friends. And all this time you keep so focused, kind and think of others. That's why I love you Angela. Proud to have you as a friend.


Well said, Susan!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not done anything much at all this morning, made some address cards and answered the phones. I am in demand this morning. One telling us our kitchen is being delivered on 20th Sept. so more boxes to add to the rest. xx


Woohoo ...... I bet those days will just about drag, just a little! I think you will absolutely love your new kitchen (well you chose it, didn't you ????), and you will be back to making those marvelous dishes, that always sound so delicious, and sometimes made me wish I was dining with you! ???????? I hope you really enjoy the kitchen, once it is fully installed! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> I'm on the train back home after a lovely day out. Nice fish and chips for lunch washed down with a glass of rosÃ©. Then to fabric and yarn shop
> 
> I would love to know how to make meatloaf...any chance of a recipe?


Meatloaf is so easy.. because you can just adapt it to whatever you like.

I'm not a measuring cup kind of cook, but here's how I make it lol .

I made a pretty large loaf, enough for four and left overs.
..
3lbs ground beef
3 eggs
1 can of petite diced tomatoes
( Or stewed or even just tomato sauce)
About 2 cups of bread crumbs (or crackers)
Finely chopped onions
(Green, red, yellow peppers optional)
I add about half a cup of milk
And then I work it all together with my hands.
I do like using the packets of meatloaf seasoning too.
Add just a tad bit of water if it's too dry a mixture. It should be wet but hold it's shape.
Put it in a pan you don't need to grease it, the beef has plenty of that
I bake at 420 for 30 minutes
You know when it's medium brown, then add the topping
Topping: tomato paste, tablespoon of honey, tablespoon of barbecue sauce
Mix together and spread on top of loaf
Continue baking for another 10-15 minutes.
You may have to drain the grease a tad during cooking depending on your type of pan. I like disposable ones.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Norfolk, TV man is coming this morning to reset our TV as we are still getting ITV and BBC Wales, great for keeping up with the news in Wales but hear nothing about where we are now. Nothing else on the agenda yet, you all have a good one. xx





nitz8catz said:


> That's different from here. The regional settings are stored in the cable company equipment, not on the tv.
> I use a satellite tv system, because the cable in our subdivision is damaged. I connect to the eastern Canada satellite so I get news from Toronto to Halifax in Nova Scotia.


With our tv programs, We get the same programs as Adelaide, but for the News and Weather we get that from the entire country, and if I am not listening properly, I have no idea what region is being discussed, it gets a little confusing at times! :sm16: :sm06: :sm26:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have had problems with the Ice Carving competitions for the last few years. The weather has become too chaotic to maintain the ice.
> The weather was just right for the Sandcastle competition as the rain held off until after the festival.


Yes, I can quite imagine that happening. What part of Winter is the Ice carving usually held?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My Whitby doesn't have crab
> I've always liked when someone else does the driving, like buses or trains.
> It all sounds like a wonderful outing.


I love train travel, because I can get up and walk around, when I need too, but I have never really liked bus travel, and I think that feeling was helped by having to use the school bus, for a short time, but the main reason is that there is not enough room between the seats, and I am usually in quite a bit of pain, at the end of my journey! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> isnt it annoying when someone touches 2 or 3 keys and everything works after you have been cursing the machine for hours.


It is more annoying, when someone touches 2 or 3 keys, and stuffs up the entire computer! :sm15: :sm14: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We are having a wonderful time exploring and squishing and chatting thank you! Happy to say we've found a lot more than we were expecting!!! ???????? Xxxx


So glad that your expectations were met with more than they were! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Was, please. I am handing it over now, finally. That will give me a chance to concentrate on the other things I do, and maybe have some more me-time.


I hope you leave some space for the "ME" time, it is something that none of us should for gel about! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again. The sun is shining again. I'm working on paperwork again. BUT, my printers, dishwasher and washing machine are now all working perfectly, as is my brand new mobile phone. Happy days!


Very happy days! Did you get the same brand that you usually get, or did you go for something different? I always get a Samsung Note, as it has an included Stylus, andI can write my texts, and any posts that I make from my phone. I also write my posts on my tablet, as itis so much easier for me, I am not avery good typist, I basically only learnt how to do that when I had to get more qualifications through University, because hand written assignments weren't accepted! How rude was that, I actually had to buy a computer ..... fortunately it was totally Tax Deductable at the time, but I don't think they are now, all of the Deductables have changed so much!???????????????? It is so hard for people to get decent Tax refunds now, compared to what I used to get! :sm16: :sm25: :sm14: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:
 

> Glad that works for you. I know it has the opposite effect on me. Each individual is so different that is what makes the world a very interesting place. ????????????


It is, otherwise the world would be a very boring place! When I get really hungry, I am usually looking for Protien foods, so my go to food to get rid of hunger, is usually meat, but most of the people I know, usually head for the foods which are more likely to add the weight!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> And again......


A lovely photo of the pair of them! Just a shame someone didn't take a photo of all three of you, that would have been great! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller (a regular here) Joined: Nov 12 said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some places do doggie bags but not sure, I try and order the children's meals but even some of those seem enormous no wonder there is an obesity problem in British children. Beginning to forgot what it's like to have everything working.xx
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think that Restaurants, and other ealing establishments, except the Very highly priced places, in the Western countries; all serve meals that are for too large, and that is definitely a huge part of why the populations are becoming more overweight. I think the dinner sets have larger plates in them, also! I usually have my meal served on aside plate, instead of the dinner plate, and that holds enough food for me!????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Begonias are beautiful, that's one flower I don't grow, I should try them sometime. Glad you had such a great day June. Rain is good for your low maintenance lawn :sm17:
> My garden is not manicured like your friends mine is more just a protected area for delicious flowers the elk like.. :sm16: Today was a cloudy day, a nice change from the heat. Have a good weekend everyone. :sm02: xoxo


All of those flowers are beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Meatloaf is so easy.. because you can just adapt it to whatever you like.
> 
> I'm not a measuring cup kind of cook, but here's how I make it lol .
> 
> I made a pretty large loaf, enough for four and left overs.
> ..
> 3lbs ground beef
> 3 eggs
> 1 can of petite diced tomatoes
> ( Or stewed or even just tomato sauce)
> About 2 cups of bread crumbs (or crackers)
> Finely chopped onions
> (Green, red, yellow peppers optional)
> I add about half a cup of milk
> And then I work it all together with my hands.
> I do like using the packets of meatloaf seasoning too.
> Add just a tad bit of water if it's too dry a mixture. It should be wet but hold it's shape.
> Put it in a pan you don't need to grease it, the beef has plenty of that
> I bake at 420 for 30 minutes
> You know when it's medium brown, then add the topping
> Topping: tomato paste, tablespoon of honey, tablespoon of barbecue sauce
> Mix together and spread on top of loaf
> Continue baking for another 10-15 minutes.
> You may have to drain the grease a tad during cooking depending on your type of pan. I like disposable ones.


That's great, thank you


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our sad hollyhocks. They still have pretty flowers but they were much happier before slugs and moth ate all their leaves.


Your Hollyhocks are nice and tall though. I might even try to grow someof them, I quite like those flowers! I have to do something out in my yard.
Mint is asking to be brushed, so I will be back later! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I do remember we did split/share a couple of meals. And the American portions are bigger than Canadian portions. Even the Big Mac at McDonalds is bigger. Our looks like a kiddie burger.


Yes, D H and I often discussed the size of the meals, during our trip last year. I could never eat all of my meal, unless we are in a Caffee shop, or something similar, and that was because I could order the exact size I wanted!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm still looking forward to the GO train being extended to Peterborough. It's been delayed for two years. When the train gets there, they'll put in bus routes that take people to the train, and I will be able to get to Toronto without having to drive for an hour first just to get to the train station.


That sounds like a great idea, much less stress for commuters. That is how a lot of workers travel to work, in most of our Capital cities, I don't think anywhere else is large enough to have to do that to get to, and from work! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!


Very nice! Why didn't you just take the photo with your phone camera? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from another sunny day in Norfolk. Won't be straying far from home today as it will be chaos on the roads what with the sunny weather and a long weekend. Actually found it too hot out in the garden yesterday so will stay in the cool as much as possible, we never have enough hot weather here to actually acclimatise to it. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Meatloaf is so easy.. because you can just adapt it to whatever you like.
> 
> I'm not a measuring cup kind of cook, but here's how I make it lol .
> 
> I made a pretty large loaf, enough for four and left overs.
> ..
> 3lbs ground beef
> 3 eggs
> 1 can of petite diced tomatoes
> ( Or stewed or even just tomato sauce)
> About 2 cups of bread crumbs (or crackers)
> Finely chopped onions
> (Green, red, yellow peppers optional)
> I add about half a cup of milk
> And then I work it all together with my hands.
> I do like using the packets of meatloaf seasoning too.
> Add just a tad bit of water if it's too dry a mixture. It should be wet but hold it's shape.
> Put it in a pan you don't need to grease it, the beef has plenty of that
> I bake at 420 for 30 minutes
> You know when it's medium brown, then add the topping
> Topping: tomato paste, tablespoon of honey, tablespoon of barbecue sauce
> Mix together and spread on top of loaf
> Continue baking for another 10-15 minutes.
> You may have to drain the grease a tad during cooking depending on your type of pan. I like disposable ones.


Many thanks for the recipe, have made it once before from an online recipe (probably after the last time you mentioned it!! :sm24: ) but this sounds better!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Many thanks for the recipe, have made it once before from an online recipe (probably after the last time you mentioned it!! :sm24: ) but this sounds better!! xxxx


Morning. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be very hot today, woohoo. We are off to have a bbq at DDs today

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. xxxx


Good morning to you et al!! Chaos reigning here, as usual when the kids are here, Liv and I will be heading out to the shops shortly, she wants to get a lovely photo of her mum and dad put on canvas for their upcoming 50th birthdays, bless her!!

Then we will probably play something, couldn't take any more Monopoly again today so it might be cards or Tomb Raider on the PS3! Later I have the electrician coming back to replace the lights in my sewing room with something that is brighter and doesn't get so darned hot!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be very hot today, woohoo. We are off to have a bbq at DDs today
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


Sounds like a great way to spend a very sunny Saturday and no cooking for you, double whammy. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great way to spend a very sunny Saturday and no cooking for you, double whammy. xx :sm24:


Sitting in DDs garden drinking wine waiting for DSIL to do the bbq. It's a hard life


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in DDs garden drinking wine waiting for DSIL to do the bbq. It's a hard life


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in DDs garden drinking wine waiting for DSIL to do the bbq. It's a hard life


How do you cope? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> How do you cope? xx :sm23: :sm23:


I find wine helps????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

I do not have a recipe either. I do it about the same way you do. For each pound of ground beef I add one egg and more or less crackers. It is a forgiving recipe. I also always use a loaf pan so it gets done in the center. 


linkan said:


> Meatloaf is so easy.. because you can just adapt it to whatever you like.
> 
> I'm not a measuring cup kind of cook, but here's how I make it lol .
> 
> I made a pretty large loaf, enough for four and left overs.
> ..
> 3lbs ground beef
> 3 eggs
> 1 can of petite diced tomatoes
> ( Or stewed or even just tomato sauce)
> About 2 cups of bread crumbs (or crackers)
> Finely chopped onions
> (Green, red, yellow peppers optional)
> I add about half a cup of milk
> And then I work it all together with my hands.
> I do like using the packets of meatloaf seasoning too.
> Add just a tad bit of water if it's too dry a mixture. It should be wet but hold it's shape.
> Put it in a pan you don't need to grease it, the beef has plenty of that
> I bake at 420 for 30 minutes
> You know when it's medium brown, then add the topping
> Topping: tomato paste, tablespoon of honey, tablespoon of barbecue sauce
> Mix together and spread on top of loaf
> Continue baking for another 10-15 minutes.
> You may have to drain the grease a tad during cooking depending on your type of pan. I like disposable ones.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No, we didn't go that far, I think that guy is so very clever though, great pictures!! xxxx


I agree -- great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be very hot today, woohoo. We are off to have a bbq at DDs today
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


Enjoy your day with DD and family! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in DDs garden drinking wine waiting for DSIL to do the bbq. It's a hard life


Lovely! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Chaos when the grands are there, but I bet you love it.
I ask my honeydoers to change the overhead light/fan as it wasn't bright enough. He got L.E.D. bulbs and replaced the original bulbs. Wow! Now it is too bright. I did the same thing in the other rooms and most often have to dim them as they are so bright. No new fixture needed just new bulbs. A win/win situation as the bulbs are low energy and do not heat up.


London Girl said:


> Good morning to you et al!! Chaos reigning here, as usual when the kids are here, Liv and I will be heading out to the shops shortly, she wants to get a lovely photo of her mum and dad put on canvas for their upcoming 50th birthdays, bless her!!
> 
> Then we will probably play something, couldn't take any more Monopoly again today so it might be cards or Tomb Raider on the PS3! Later I have the electrician coming back to replace the lights in my sewing room with something that is brighter and doesn't get so darned hot!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## jinx

What a lovely way to spend a day. I hope you are feeling better and all the gremlins that have been bothering you have been put to rest.


PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in DDs garden drinking wine waiting for DSIL to do the bbq. It's a hard life


----------



## jinx

Very interesting phots.


lifeline said:


> That's great news. I've had a walk on the south bank as well today. Did you go near the 'beach'?


----------



## jinx

I am glad the dilemma with the safe is solved. I imagine you smiling a bit smugly when the key showed up inside the safe.
The week will go past quickly and you will be with them and their wonderful pets again.

quote=grandma susan]Hello girls, I'm into my safe. Stephens been down here. You know the key that he gave to me? Well he hadn't had he! I knew for a fact he hadn't. Here it is locked up in the safe......now you tell me what the point of that is?????????. 
Well I've got it now. I had to go and buy some batteries for it. Nobody told me its battery would go flat. To be honest I didn't even know that it had one until a red light came on.

He put weed killer on my drive, it's going to be a week or so before I can go up to their house as the spare room is housing everything, and the conservatory bed is there for Matthew. I've missed not seeing them. But I'm catching up on some jobs. Especially laundry and bedding.

I had chocolate with Karen and marg is coming home as I write this post. I'll probably see her tomorrow. I'll catch up now. Luv yawl....[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you did not overdo in the heat yesterday. Wise move to stay off the roads when you know there will be a lot of traffic.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from another sunny day in Norfolk. Won't be straying far from home today as it will be chaos on the roads what with the sunny weather and a long weekend. Actually found it too hot out in the garden yesterday so will stay in the cool as much as possible, we never have enough hot weather here to actually acclimatise to it. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you did not overdo in the heat yesterday. Wise move to stay off the roads when you know there will be a lot of traffic.


Doing even less today, the heat is overwhelming, just looked at the thermometer in the sun room 110F/43C and that's with the door to outside open and the door to the kitchen. Our new one will have tilt window that open as well so hopefully if there's any breeze around it will blow through. Yes the forecast is for traffic jams everywhere as it's the last long weekend of the year plus the weather. xx


----------



## jinx

WOW! 110 is way to high. I hope cooler temperatures are in the forecast. We can slide the top half of our storm door down to expose a screen on the top half for the nicer weather days. Mr. Wonderful now has problems with humidity so it is seldom we can turn the air off and enjoy the fresh outdoor air. Your new jalousie windows will be be very convenient to open and close.


Barn-dweller said:


> Doing even less today, the heat is overwhelming, just looked at the thermometer in the sun room 110F/43C and that's with the door to outside open and the door to the kitchen. Our new one will have tilt window that open as well so hopefully if there's any breeze around it will blow through. Yes the forecast is for traffic jams everywhere as it's the last long weekend of the year plus the weather. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Chaos when the grands are there, but I bet you love it.
> I ask my honeydoers to change the overhead light/fan as it wasn't bright enough. He got L.E.D. bulbs and replaced the original bulbs. Wow! Now it is too bright. I did the same thing in the other rooms and most often have to dim them as they are so bright. No new fixture needed just new bulbs. A win/win situation as the bulbs are low energy and do not heat up.


Hard to see how bright they are going to be when the sun is s bright today but they look good and he's promised me they will give off no heat whatsoever!! He's done a good job at a reasonable price and cleaned up after himself, couldn't ask for more!! The kids have finished trying to save Lara Croft and are now out side playing volleyball over the clothesline!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Doing even less today, the heat is overwhelming, just looked at the thermometer in the sun room 110F/43C and that's with the door to outside open and the door to the kitchen. Our new one will have tilt window that open as well so hopefully if there's any breeze around it will blow through. Yes the forecast is for traffic jams everywhere as it's the last long weekend of the year plus the weather. xx


No wonder you call it the sun room, phew!! It is hot here but we're coping with it!! Kinda dreading what the roads will be like on MOnday but we'll have plenty of water in the car and the A/C on. I also expect the kids to jump straight in the pool as soon as we get there!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No wonder you call it the sun room, phew!! It is hot here but we're coping with it!! Kinda dreading what the roads will be like on MOnday but we'll have plenty of water in the car and the A/C on. I also expect the kids to jump straight in the pool as soon as we get there!! xxxx


You might even join them, did you realise it was a bank holiday when you booked? Is there any way of avoiding the motorways? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters, how are you all in your little parts of the countries we are all in? I be done some sudokus today, and Margaret is home from her break and we had a cup of tea. She brought me some werthers sugar free sweets today, from Wales. She's been on a bus holiday around aberisthwish (sp!!!) in Wales. Done Devils bridge etc. and Hereford. They had bad traffic coming home and they ended up with a 12hr journey. They were fed up, but had, had a good time.

I must go grocery shopping, I only have 1chocolate ice cream lolly left. I've ice cream in there so I'm not stuck. I really must get some flowers for Albert. I've not been since a week gone Wednesday. Im beginning to feel guilty. Don't suppose Albert would be too bothered. 

I'm going to catch up now girls, luv yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I stretch my arms out to catch the sun
> Friends and neighbors come to me for comfort and rest
> I harbour all who need me
> I exhale to breathe life into everything and everyone around me
> I shed my raiments in the fall to nourish the Earth beneath my feet
> And in the spring I regain my strength
> I am a tree in the wind.
> 
> To Susan: see .. you inspire me to write


Wonderful.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am glad the dilemma with the safe is solved. I imagine you smiling a bit smugly when the key showed up inside the safe.
> The week will go past quickly and you will be with them and their wonderful pets again.
> 
> quote=grandma susan]Hello girls, I'm into my safe. Stephens been down here. You know the key that he gave to me? Well he hadn't had he! I knew for a fact he hadn't. Here it is locked up in the safe......now you tell me what the point of that is?????????.
> Well I've got it now. I had to go and buy some batteries for it. Nobody told me its battery would go flat. To be honest I didn't even know that it had one until a red light came on.
> 
> He put weed killer on my drive, it's going to be a week or so before I can go up to their house as the spare room is housing everything, and the conservatory bed is there for Matthew. I've missed not seeing them. But I'm catching up on some jobs. Especially laundry and bedding.
> 
> I had chocolate with Karen and marg is coming home as I write this post. I'll probably see her tomorrow. I'll catch up now. Luv yawl....


[/quote]

What I didn't tell you jinx is that the safe is up higher than my eyes in a cupboard (can you tell that nothing's been thought out here?) so I couldn't have seen the key anyway... That's my boy!????????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> No wonder you call it the sun room, phew!! It is hot here but we're coping with it!! Kinda dreading what the roads will be like on MOnday but we'll have plenty of water in the car and the A/C on. I also expect the kids to jump straight in the pool as soon as we get there!! xxxx


Are you going to butlins June? Have a fantastic time. Is dh going?


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to say that yes yes yes, we are having a sunny hot day. It's lovely, it does my bones the world of good. When we used to get off the plane in Orlando I could feel the heat through to my bones right away. It was like walking into an oven. I did enjoy their weather so much. Was definitely good for me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, how are you all in your little parts of the countries we are all in? I be done some sudokus today, and Margaret is home from her break and we had a cup of tea. She brought me some werthers sugar free sweets today, from Wales. She's been on a bus holiday around aberisthwish (sp!!!) in Wales. Done Devils bridge etc. and Hereford. They had bad traffic coming home and they ended up with a 12hr journey. They were fed up, but had, had a good time.
> 
> I must go grocery shopping, I only have 1chocolate ice cream lolly left. I've ice cream in there so I'm not stuck. I really must get some flowers for Albert. I've not been since a week gone Wednesday. Im beginning to feel guilty. Don't suppose Albert would be too bothered.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now girls, luv yawl.


I'll forgive you your spelling this time. :sm23: :sm23: next time try Aberystwyth, not the easiest place to start off with. xx


----------



## lifeline

Another free mosaic shawl. Use coupon code FREEOBSESSION ok that link went a bit bonkers! I'll try again

Trying again https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mad-obsession

I think this might work now phew it works :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You might even join them, did you realise it was a bank holiday when you booked? Is there any way of avoiding the motorways? xxxx


Yes, we knew but DD & SIL wanted to go to a festival in Portmouth this weekend so she thought it was a good idea for us to go this week. I'm sure we'll get there ok - eventually! Have decided not to swim as the bruise on my leg still looks hideous and I didn't want to frighten the little ones!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Are you going to butlins June? Have a fantastic time. Is dh going?


Yes, all four of us are off to Butlin's on Monday! DH is very lethargic and grumpy today, I think the heat bothers him. You'd never think he'd done two years National Service in Egypt, would you? Mind you, that was a while back!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Another free mosaic shawl. Use coupon code FREEOBSESSION ok that link went a bit bonkers! I'll try again
> 
> Trying again https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mad-obsession
> 
> I think this might work now phew it works :sm09:


Oh, thank you, I like that and it's DK too!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I stretch my arms out to catch the sun
> Friends and neighbors come to me for comfort and rest
> I harbour all who need me
> I exhale to breathe life into everything and everyone around me
> I shed my raiments in the fall to nourish the Earth beneath my feet
> And in the spring I regain my strength
> I am a tree in the wind.
> 
> To Susan: see .. you inspire me to write


That's beautiful: just like you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Another free mosaic shawl. Use coupon code FREEOBSESSION ok that link went a bit bonkers! I'll try again
> 
> Trying again https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mad-obsession
> 
> I think this might work now phew it works :sm09:


Will put it with all the other want to do's. xx :sm24: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, all four of us are off to Butlin's on Monday! DH is very lethargic and grumpy today, I think the heat bothers him. You'd never think he'd done two years National Service in Egypt, would you? Mind you, that was a while back!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


DH did National Service as well but he only got as far as Scotland. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, we knew but DD & SIL wanted to go to a festival in Portmouth this weekend so she thought it was a good idea for us to go this week. I'm sure we'll get there ok - eventually! Have decided not to swim as the bruise on my leg still looks hideous and I didn't want to frighten the little ones!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Should take you cossie just in case though. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Very happy days! Did you get the same brand that you usually get, or did you go for something different? I always get a Samsung Note, as it has an included Stylus, andI can write my texts, and any posts that I make from my phone. I also write my posts on my tablet, as itis so much easier for me, I am not avery good typist, I basically only learnt how to do that when I had to get more qualifications through University, because hand written assignments weren't accepted! How rude was that, I actually had to buy a computer ..... fortunately it was totally Tax Deductable at the time, but I don't think they are now, all of the Deductables have changed so much!???????????????? It is so hard for people to get decent Tax refunds now, compared to what I used to get! :sm16: :sm25: :sm14: :sm15:


I have the Sony Experia L3, which is an upgrade on my old one.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in DDs garden drinking wine waiting for DSIL to do the bbq. It's a hard life


Tough having to wait. I hope it wasn't long!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Tough having to wait. I hope it wasn't long!


It was great fresh tuna, veggies on skewers and salad all washed down with plenty of wine xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from DDs now. Had a great day. After lunch we sat and played cards and chstted. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Wonderful.


????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs now. Had a great day. After lunch we sat and played cards and chstted. Absolutely perfect.


????????????????


----------



## linkan

According to mobile patrol they caught him yesterday!!!! 
Can I get a hallelujah !!!????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> According to mobile patrol they caught him yesterday!!!!
> Can I get a hallelujah !!!????


A huge hallelujah!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> A huge hallelujah!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm09:


From me too????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> According to mobile patrol they caught him yesterday!!!!
> Can I get a hallelujah !!!????


Hallelujah!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like another lovely day. Nothing planned except sitting and crafting.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH did National Service as well but he only got as far as Scotland. xxxx


 :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Should take you cossie just in case though. xxxx


Yes, I think I will, the bruise has faded quite a lot over the last couple of days and this new 40 million pound pool looks wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have the Sony Experia L3, which is an upgrade on my old one.


I've got a Sony Xperia something too, it's my third one and I love it, even if I don't always understand it!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs now. Had a great day. After lunch we sat and played cards and chstted. Absolutely perfect.


We played cards yesterday too, Jake won, surprise!! What do you play, we play double-pack rummy! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> According to mobile patrol they caught him yesterday!!!!
> Can I get a hallelujah !!!????


*HALLELUJAH!!!!* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> According to mobile patrol they caught him yesterday!!!!
> Can I get a hallelujah !!!????


You can have lots of them, hopefully you can all sleep peacefully now. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> You can have lots of them, hopefully you can all sleep peacefully now. xx


Yes and thank you everyone ???? I shall try to do that right now lol????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a very hot and sunny Norfolk, looks as though it's going to be another glorious day and too hot to do anything. Have been making chicken roulade and there will be enough for tomorrow, cold, so any easy day tomorrow. If it's a bit cooler might do the ironing but no promises. Going to knit this afternoon and stay out of the heat, you all have a lovely day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a 31'C London!! 

I am suffering from knitting withdrawal symptoms, haven't picked up my needles since Wednesday!! The trouble is, Jake insists on a cuddle while we're watching TV and what Grandma worth her salt would turn that down??!! :sm23: 

Today, we will be packing for our trip to Butlin's tomorrow, doing some grocery shopping and then probably playing Monopoly - again!!! Have a good one everybody, UKKPers, don't get too hot!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a 31'C London!!
> 
> I am suffering from knitting withdrawal symptoms, haven't picked up my needles since Wednesday!! The trouble is, Jake insists on a cuddle while we're watching TV and what Grandma worth her salt would turn that down??!! :sm23:
> 
> Today, we will be packing for our trip to Butlin's tomorrow, doing some grocery shopping and then probably playing Monopoly - again!!! Have a good one everybody, UKKPers, don't get too hot!! xxxxxxxxx


I know that feeling went through it a week or so ago, back on track now. But you've got to enjoy your cuddles while you still get them. Don't forget to forget the Monopoly :sm23: and take you knitting. I'm planning to stay in the cool today. xx


----------



## LondonChris

So sad for that family. Can I just say we have friends with 2 daughters. One is now 40 and a surgeon her sister is 35 and a solicitor. They have both had to struggle at times but mostly they are living life to the fall. I hope this is a little positive


linkan said:


> Guys we got some more bad news today.
> I don't think any of us are doing very well over here in the states and that has to stop!!
> The little one in the picture, little Ellie May , they got the news today that she tested positive for cystic fibrosis. Not sure yet if she is just a carrier or if she has the disease will find out Monday.
> Whether you pray, bless, or just vibe please send some of those to her and her parents they are devastated right now. Mommy was an orphan with unknown family genetics so it's hitting her extra hard.


----------



## LondonChris

So pleased about the result. That view from the 22nd floor is the good things ng about going up there!


London Girl said:


> Hello from a gorgeously hot and sunny London. Have been up to Guy's hospital to get the result of my gum biopsy and I'm glad to say all was well. Apparently, I'm a 'VIP' now so I could make the next appointment while I was there instead of waiting in vain for them too send me one!! Liv came with me so we had a look at the view all round from the dental department on the 22nd floor, fantastic view!! Then we wandered down to the river and had a short walk along the south bank before coming home. I'm expecting to be dragooned into a game of Monopoly and minute!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, I think I will, the bruise has faded quite a lot over the last couple of days and this new 40 million pound pool looks wonderful!! xxxx


Oooh yes. Cossy is a must. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday. A planned day of relaxation is a good thing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like another lovely day. Nothing planned except sitting and crafting.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We played cards yesterday too, Jake won, surprise!! What do you play, we play double-pack rummy! xxxx


Oooh clever. We only play single pack rummy. Xx


----------



## jinx

Is wearing swim suit mandatory? Whoa! I meant does it have to be a suit made especially for a swimming pool. My attire is a pair of capri's (pedal pushers)and a t-shirt. The fabric is the same as a tradition suit. 


London Girl said:


> Yes, I think I will, the bruise has faded quite a lot over the last couple of days and this new 40 million pound pool looks wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very hot and sunny Norfolk, looks as though it's going to be another glorious day and too hot to do anything. Have been making chicken roulade and there will be enough for tomorrow, cold, so any easy day tomorrow. If it's a bit cooler might do the ironing but no promises. Going to knit this afternoon and stay out of the heat, you all have a lovely day. xx


Ironing on a Sunday! Sitting in the shade here. Temp is over 33 no idea what it might be on the sun. Keep cool x


----------



## jinx

Has anyone ever played sheepshead? It seems to be a card game played mostly in my state. Other areas in the U.S. have never heard of it. Also like to play cribbage with the wee ones to help them with their math without making it a chore.


London Girl said:


> We played cards yesterday too, Jake won, surprise!! What do you play, we play double-pack rummy! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I hope you had a restful night. It is wonderful news.


linkan said:


> Yes and thank you everyone ???? I shall try to do that right now lol????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. I bet your stuffed chicken was extremely tasty. Great to have leftovers for the next day.
Hoping the heat is not to unbearable.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very hot and sunny Norfolk, looks as though it's going to be another glorious day and too hot to do anything. Have been making chicken roulade and there will be enough for tomorrow, cold, so any easy day tomorrow. If it's a bit cooler might do the ironing but no promises. Going to knit this afternoon and stay out of the heat, you all have a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Has anyone ever played sheepshead? It seems to be a card game played mostly in my state. Other areas in the U.S. have never heard of it. Also like to play cribbage with the wee ones to help them with their math without making it a chore.


Not heard of sheepshead but played a lot of crib with my Grandad. Xx


----------



## jinx

You take those cuddles as often as you can. My Matthew wanted to be here constantly and it was always a real joy to have him for weeks at a time. Then one day he grew a foot and grew out of the staying at Gma's and Gpa's home. Luckily he is still loving and caring when he visits.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a 31'C London!!
> 
> I am suffering from knitting withdrawal symptoms, haven't picked up my needles since Wednesday!! The trouble is, Jake insists on a cuddle while we're watching TV and what Grandma worth her salt would turn that down??!! :sm23:
> 
> Today, we will be packing for our trip to Butlin's tomorrow, doing some grocery shopping and then probably playing Monopoly - again!!! Have a good one everybody, UKKPers, don't get too hot!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Found this Youtube of Sheepshead. It says it's Bavarian in origin. X


----------



## jinx

Very interesting video.???? Our area is very German in heritage. I suppose my ancestors came from the Bavarian area of Germany.


PurpleFi said:


> https://youtu.be/KuRd07GN7Cc Found this Youtube of Sheepshead. It says it's Bavarian in origin. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Ironing on a Sunday! Sitting in the shade here. Temp is over 33 no idea what it might be on the sun. Keep cool x


Oh no, no intention of ironing today, I was forward thinking to tomorrow, but only if it's cooler, well over 30 here so staying in the relative cool. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Has anyone ever played sheepshead? It seems to be a card game played mostly in my state. Other areas in the U.S. have never heard of it. Also like to play cribbage with the wee ones to help them with their math without making it a chore.


Never heard of it. Had a quick look up, looks complicated to me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I bet your stuffed chicken was extremely tasty. Great to have leftovers for the next day.
> Hoping the heat is not to unbearable.


It was pretty tasty, always make two when I do them. The heat is pretty unbearable outside so am staying indoors until things cool off a bit. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> According to mobile patrol they caught him yesterday!!!!
> Can I get a hallelujah !!!????


HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very hot and sunny Norfolk, looks as though it's going to be another glorious day and too hot to do anything. Have been making chicken roulade and there will be enough for tomorrow, cold, so any easy day tomorrow. If it's a bit cooler might do the ironing but no promises. Going to knit this afternoon and stay out of the heat, you all have a lovely day. xx


Cooler? I'm staying in in the coool. It's blindingly hot outside.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, no intention of ironing today, I was forward thinking to tomorrow, but only if it's cooler, well over 30 here so staying in the relative cool. xx


It's bank holiday tomorrow????????????????????!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Very interesting video.???? Our area is very German in heritage. I suppose my ancestors came from the Bavarian area of Germany.


Yes very interesting. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Cooler? I'm staying in in the coool. It's blindingly hot outside.


Put your feet in a bowl of cold water. We're inder the awning and there's a nice breeze blowing. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh yes. Cossy is a must. Xxx


It's packed!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening my sisters, my grandsons have made my weekend, they rand me up to say that it sucks because I'm not up there!. Well....what more can I say. 

I've been down to John and Margaret's for a cup of coffee and did some more laundry. That's 2 beds stripped, washed and put away, and just got a few colours for in the morning, then my wash basket should be empty. I'm sitting in the boys bedroom in my house, on the floor because my iPad has no life in the battery. 

I made bacon, egg and tomatoes for lunch followed by mirangues nest and walls soft scoop vanilla ice cream. 

I'm going to watch a film tonight I think, I recorded it the other night. It's been so hot and sunny again today. Hopefully it will satay like this all week because ds's and dil have another week off work. I don't think they can do anymore to Matthews room until the carpet comes and then the bed. 

I can't say that nothing interesting has happened today because it sort of has, it's been an interesting day on my phone. No wonder batteries die down. Luv yawl.. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh clever. We only play single pack rummy. Xx


I'll give you a set of rules for double pack next time I see you, its great fun!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Is wearing swim suit mandatory? Whoa! I meant does it have to be a suit made especially for a swimming pool. My attire is a pair of capri's (pedal pushers)and a t-shirt. The fabric is the same as a tradition suit.


I see some ladies in that attire there, usually they are covering up for religious reasons. I have a swim dress to cover my flabby thighs!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> According to mobile patrol they caught him yesterday!!!!
> Can I get a hallelujah !!!????


HALLELUJAH...........


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'll give you a set of rules for double pack next time I see you, its great fun!! Xxxx


Ok thanks. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Has anyone ever played sheepshead? It seems to be a card game played mostly in my state. Other areas in the U.S. have never heard of it. Also like to play cribbage with the wee ones to help them with their math without making it a chore.


Don't know that one but then I don't know any other card games at all!! Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I've got a Sony Xperia something too, it's my third one and I love it, even if I don't always understand it!!!


I had one for a couple of years, I was well pleased with it. Got a Samsung now


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my sisters, my grandsons have made my weekend, they rand me up to say that it sucks because I'm not up there!. Well....what more can I say.
> 
> I've been down to John and Margaret's for a cup of coffee and did some more laundry. That's 2 beds stripped, washed and put away, and just got a few colours for in the morning, then my wash basket should be empty. I'm sitting in the boys bedroom in my house, on the floor because my iPad has no life in the battery.
> 
> I made bacon, egg and tomatoes for lunch followed by mirangues nest and walls soft scoop vanilla ice cream.
> 
> I'm going to watch a film tonight I think, I recorded it the other night. It's been so hot and sunny again today. Hopefully it will satay like this all week because ds's and dil have another week off work. I don't think they can do anymore to Matthews room until the carpet comes and then the bed.
> 
> I can't say that nothing interesting has happened today because it sort of has, it's been an interesting day on my phone. No wonder batteries die down. Luv yawl.. Xxx


Glad your gss made your day xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I bet your stuffed chicken was extremely tasty. Great to have leftovers for the next day.
> Hoping the heat is not to unbearable.


The heat here is bad today, the kids and I are roughing it out but DH is asleep upstairs, where I think it is hotter! I hope he isn't sickening for something!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm22: xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You take those cuddles as often as you can. My Matthew wanted to be here constantly and it was always a real joy to have him for weeks at a time. Then one day he grew a foot and grew out of the staying at Gma's and Gpa's home. Luckily he is still loving and caring when he visits.


Will do!! Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> It's bank holiday tomorrow????????????????????!!


Happy bank holiday for tomorrow????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I see some ladies in that attire there, usually they are covering up for religious reasons. I have a swim dress to cover my flabby thighs!! Xxxx


I'd need a tent????


----------



## grandma susan

One of the rabbits got sue today. Im cross about it.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> One of the rabbits got sue today. Im cross about it.


Oh dear, nasty little bunny, I'd have his claws off! :sm14: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, nasty little bunny, I'd have his claws off! :sm14: xx


Me, too. That does not look good. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Pealark

I stopped raising angoras 2 years ago. My arms only now are free from scratch scars. No matter how much they are handled, they are still hard wired to be prey animals, and scared of us. Hence the clawing. I never kept a biter tho. Those big front teeth can leave lethal wounds.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> One of the rabbits got sue today. Im cross about it.


Vicious. Sending healing hugs xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Cooler? I'm staying in in the coool. It's blindingly hot outside.


Same here, stayed in and melted in my chair.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's bank holiday tomorrow????????????????????!!


Oh OK will have to have the day off then. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'd need a tent????


A knitted one?????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh OK will have to have the day off then. xx


Good. Can't have you overdoing it and putting us all to shame xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, nasty little bunny, I'd have his claws off! :sm14: xx


Or put him in a stew. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Or put him in a stew. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


That may be a step too far.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> One of the rabbits got sue today. Im cross about it.


Oh sakes alive that doesn't look good! 
Not the most terrific place to get scratched! I imagine your cross about it, I would be too.


----------



## linkan

Ooh ooh got her right on the car-rot-id!

Too soon?


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Ooh ooh got her right on the car-rot-id!
> 
> Too soon?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Ooh ooh got her right on the car-rot-id!
> 
> Too soon?


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> A knitted one?????


There is probably are some very good patterns on the internet, some where! ????????????
I might just have to look for one! xoxoxo
Here you go Josephine, a little tent for Bently, so he can camp wherever you put this, once you have made it! ☺????

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.dailycrochet.com/cat-tent-pattern/&ved=2ahUKEwic4IjO0p_kAhVt6XMBHWaxAOU4ChAWMAR6BAgBEAE&usg=AOvVaw27Bqr6DX1JDevah-9XDKJo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a, once again, hot and sunny Norfolk, supposed to be getting even hotter today so can't see an awful lot getting done. Feel sorry for those who have to travel today in this heat (sorry June). Left overs for dinner today so not had much to do in the kitchen so have retreated to my chair to prepare to melt again. Don't get me wrong, I love this weather but need the right attire and environment to enjoy it i.e. bathers and a beach with a breeze then I would be in my element. We could get to a beach from here but then so will a few million other people so my chair it will be. You all have a good week, never mind it's only Monday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. As Jacky said it's going to be hot again. We broke the all time record for the hottest August Bank Holiday in the UK.

Going to sit in the garden and read some craft books today as there is no KnitWIts as it is Bank Holiday.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, once again, hot and sunny Norfolk, supposed to be getting even hotter today so can't see an awful lot getting done. Feel sorry for those who have to travel today in this heat (sorry June). Left overs for dinner today so not had much to do in the kitchen so have retreated to my chair to prepare to melt again. Don't get me wrong, I love this weather but need the right attire and environment to enjoy it i.e. bathers and a beach with a breeze then I would be in my element. We could get to a beach from here but then so will a few million other people so my chair it will be. You all have a good week, never mind it's only Monday. xx


Put your bathers on and get the hose going! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Put your bathers on and get the hose going! xx


Got to find the hose first, DH's domain so goodness knows where it is. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Got to find the hose first, DH's domain so goodness knows where it is. xx :sm16:


Or just a simple bowl of water!!


----------



## lifeline

Morning, I'm making the most of my last few days of the summer holidays, back to school on Friday...safe guarding and meetings in the morning and then work social in the afternoon. Children return next Tuesday. 
I'm hoping some bamboo mats will arrive today so I can do some wet felting this week which I learnt how to do at Josephine's craft day last week.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Morning, I'm making the most of my last few days of the summer holidays, back to school on Friday...safe guarding and meetings in the morning and then work social in the afternoon. Children return next Tuesday.
> I'm hoping some bamboo mats will arrive today so I can do some wet felting this week which I learnt how to do at Josephine's craft day last week.


Morning, enjoy your last few days of freedom. Not sure you'll get a delivery today as it's Bank Holiday unless parcel firms are working. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Morning, I'm making the most of my last few days of the summer holidays, back to school on Friday...safe guarding and meetings in the morning and then work social in the afternoon. Children return next Tuesday.
> I'm hoping some bamboo mats will arrive today so I can do some wet felting this week which I learnt how to do at Josephine's craft day last week.


Have fun and post photo of results please. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, enjoy your last few days of freedom. Not sure you'll get a delivery today as it's Bank Holiday unless parcel firms are working. xx


If it's Anazon they never stop.


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning everyone just getting ready to take little man to school then I am going to knit a heel and not much else we have cooled off here and had rain last night so it should be cooler today too!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> If it's Anazon they never stop.


Yep, it's Amazon and I asked specifically for it delivered today


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We are up and away early this morning to get our annual checkups done and blood drawn. Supposed to be in mid to upper 70sF here today but will warming up to the high 80sF by Wednesday, so a few days of heat coming here as well. I hope all you getting the heat today can stay cool. Enjoy your bank holiday all you in the UK. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Sheepshead is complicated at first. However, it is a bit like knitting. At first it is complicated and then as you do it, it begins to makes sense and is easier to do. It is sometimes referred to as related to euchre. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Never heard of it. Had a quick look up, looks complicated to me. xx


----------



## jinx

Hoping today is cooler and that he is feeling better today.


London Girl said:


> The heat here is bad today, the kids and I are roughing it out but DH is asleep upstairs, where I think it is hotter! I hope he isn't sickening for something!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm22: xx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, that looks very sore. Hope it heals quickly.


grandma susan said:


> One of the rabbits got sue today. Im cross about it.


----------



## jinx

Stay in your chair and relax as much as possible today. Absolutely no ironing in the awful heat you are suffering.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, once again, hot and sunny Norfolk, supposed to be getting even hotter today so can't see an awful lot getting done. Feel sorry for those who have to travel today in this heat (sorry June). Left overs for dinner today so not had much to do in the kitchen so have retreated to my chair to prepare to melt again. Don't get me wrong, I love this weather but need the right attire and environment to enjoy it i.e. bathers and a beach with a breeze then I would be in my element. We could get to a beach from here but then so will a few million other people so my chair it will be. You all have a good week, never mind it's only Monday. xx


----------



## jinx

Sorry the temperature is so high. Hoping you keep you cool as much as possible.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. As Jacky said it's going to be hot again. We broke the all time record for the hottest August Bank Holiday in the UK.
> 
> Going to sit in the garden and read some craft books today as there is no KnitWIts as it is Bank Holiday.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Wet felting sounds like a good way to relax before your holiday ends.


lifeline said:


> Morning, I'm making the most of my last few days of the summer holidays, back to school on Friday...safe guarding and meetings in the morning and then work social in the afternoon. Children return next Tuesday.
> I'm hoping some bamboo mats will arrive today so I can do some wet felting this week which I learnt how to do at Josephine's craft day last week.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good idea to get the check ups and blood draws out of the way early and then enjoy the rest of your day.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We are up and away early this morning to get our annual checkups done and blood drawn. Supposed to be in mid to upper 70sF here today but will warming up to the high 80sF by Wednesday, so a few days of heat coming here as well. I hope all you getting the heat today can stay cool. Enjoy your bank holiday all you in the UK. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Yep, it's Amazon and I asked specifically for it delivered today


Has it come yet? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Stay in your chair and relax as much as possible today. Absolutely no ironing in the awful heat you are suffering.


Yes am lazily ensconced in my chair and not moving much there is just no air anywhere. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Has it come yet? xx


Just what I was going to ask.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sorry the temperature is so high. Hoping you keep you cool as much as possible.


The heat doesnbother me. I'm sitting on the patio under the awning with a nice breeze blowing. Had a small glass or rose (and plenty of water) and finishing off a piece of weaving. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes am lazily ensconced in my chair and not moving much there is just no air anywhere. xx


Sending you some of our breeze xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you some of our breeze xx


Oh dear, it's got lost. xx :sm25:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's 5pm and it's been another hot day here again. I could get used to this. I just open up the inside doe to the porch, open the windows and let the air breeze through. I've had Margaret up for a cup of tea, and we've had a really good laugh about our men folk. She is just about to lamp him, a hahha.. I think we all went through this. Poor soul he can't do a thing right at the moment, we've laughed at some of the things John and Albert have done, and the arguments we've had, they are all so funny now but used to drive me insane too. It's nice to be able to laugh.

Sue asked me if I wanted to go up and sleep over, our Matthew was going to sleep in the conservatory, well. I said I'd rather do Wednesday if that was ok! I was just going in the bath and I have my over 60's tomorrow. I thought about it but it was about 3 this afternoon and I would have had to get changed etc...I was just lazy, but I also didn't want to miss my bingo. Selfish? No I don't think so....it's not like grandma S to say no. How dare I????? So I'm going up on Wednesday afternoon and back Thursday, with some flowers for Albert. 

In our local paper we have been told that boris Jonson has said that he is awarding my town some cash for a face lift. My town is so run down, there's nothing here but boarded up shops. I do hope it happens, but somehow I'm not holding my breath.

I'm going to catch up now but I love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> A knitted one?????


June's cowl might do? Only joking.....xx


----------



## binkbrice

It has been raining here all day!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Just what I was going to ask.


Not yet, but it does say between 7am and 10pm! It's now 6.15 so could be another 3¼ hours yet.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 5pm and it's been another hot day here again. I could get used to this. I just open up the inside doe to the porch, open the windows and let the air breeze through. I've had Margaret up for a cup of tea, and we've had a really good laugh about our men folk. She is just about to lamp him, a hahha.. I think we all went through this. Poor soul he can't do a thing right at the moment, we've laughed at some of the things John and Albert have done, and the arguments we've had, they are all so funny now but used to drive me insane too. It's nice to be able to laugh.
> 
> Sue asked me if I wanted to go up and sleep over, our Matthew was going to sleep in the conservatory, well. I said I'd rather do Wednesday if that was ok! I was just going in the bath and I have my over 60's tomorrow. I thought about it but it was about 3 this afternoon and I would have had to get changed etc...I was just lazy, but I also didn't want to miss my bingo. Selfish? No I don't think so....it's not like grandma S to say no. How dare I????? So I'm going up on Wednesday afternoon and back Thursday, with some flowers for Albert.
> 
> In our local paper we have been told that boris Jonson has said that he is awarding my town some cash for a face lift. My town is so run down, there's nothing here but boarded up shops. I do hope it happens, but somehow I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now but I love yawl. Xx


Good you felt you could say no to going up to the family. And really glad you had a good natter with Margaret


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> It has been raining here all day!


Sorry you have rain. I'm glad we haven't as I decided to wash our dining chair cushions, they are drying nicely


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had text ftom June. Dhe has no internet but all is fine and they arrived safely. X


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Just had text ftom June. Dhe has no internet but all is fine and they arrived safely. X


Good to know, thank you


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Not yet, but it does say between 7am and 10pm! It's now 6.15 so could be another 3¼ hours yet.


We odten have deliveries into the evening. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good you felt you could say no to going up to the family. And really glad you had a good natter with Margaret


What she said xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just had text ftom June. Dhe has no internet but all is fine and they arrived safely. X


Thank you for passing that along. Glad they made it safely. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, enjoy your last few days of freedom. Not sure you'll get a delivery today as it's Bank Holiday unless parcel firms are working. xx


I did! My new Kindle and covers for mine and DHs new phones. Good old Amazon Prime.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> If it's Anazon they never stop.


They don't. I only ordered them yesterday at about 5 o'clock.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just had text ftom June. Dhe has no internet but all is fine and they arrived safely. X


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SaxonLady

I was busy writing up minutes for a meeting tomorrow when I got whisked away by DS3 and his latest girlfriend to go to Hunter's birthday party. Large pop up pool in the garden full of kids. Harley and Aiden jumped out and were shocked when I let them hug me. Cooled me down!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I was busy writing up minutes for a meeting tomorrow when I got whisked away by DS3 and his latest girlfriend to go to Hunter's birthday party. Large pop up pool in the garden full of kids. Harley and Aiden jumped out and were shocked when I let them hug me. Cooled me down!


What a lovely surprise, like the sound of a pop up pool. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely surprise, like the sound of a pop up pool. xx :sm24:


Ditto from me. What a fun day! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


They look great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


Popped on and first off found your chic socks. Quite fetching!


----------



## jollypolly

So happy I'm popping on tonight. Wild day. Light went on on my car dashboard and I was to 3 places to fix it but they want to do it in a few days .not helpful because tomorrow my friend's are taking me out to dinner for my birthday and I'd like to get there without asking for rides for son and I. { Short pause kitty's know this is their pet time and I have one on each side staring at me, }. and Thursday I've a Jewish wake to go to. Wednesday my friend wants to have the dinner we suspended and due to storms twice. So I checked out getting another car that might not have electric problems and tomorrow I'll know if the deal is good. Sometimes they try to up the price and I can't pay more. Car has back seat and back of car full of things from camp. I spent most of tonight bagging and pitching them and tomorrow see what we can do. I put the pots in the front yard under the small tree so fellow can still mow. 
I've parked the stockings I'm knitting because I'm too jitttery and have no knitting time lately. I did start a sweater for me at last. Premier yarn toasted marshmallow color. Open front with a hood. I've made a new chum from my group and was surprised to learn her birthday is Thursday and her hub's is same as 
mine. The acmoore clearanced halloween pillows for $5 so I got one for son, cats, dog and me. Found out they light up now I'm concerned the dog will eat the battery holder. Suzi is mad I'm typing and not petting, jumped off and l-e-f-t!!! With attitude. Hoping all are well and happy. Glad Grandma Susan had a good laugh. Hubs are funny. 
Oh and I got my hair cut short. Just couldn't stand the length it was...too long to be short and too short to be long. 
Good night


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


Great, you're getting into this now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy birthday Lisa and happy birthday Jolly hope you both have wonderful days. xx????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, looks as though not a lot is going to get done again today but hey who cares, tomorrow is another day. Just going to try and chill out today (temperatures might decide differently). You all have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> So happy I'm popping on tonight. Wild day. Light went on on my car dashboard and I was to 3 places to fix it but they want to do it in a few days .not helpful because tomorrow my friend's are taking me out to dinner for my birthday and I'd like to get there without asking for rides for son and I. { Short pause kitty's know this is their pet time and I have one on each side staring at me, }. and Thursday I've a Jewish wake to go to. Wednesday my friend wants to have the dinner we suspended and due to storms twice. So I checked out getting another car that might not have electric problems and tomorrow I'll know if the deal is good. Sometimes they try to up the price and I can't pay more. Car has back seat and back of car full of things from camp. I spent most of tonight bagging and pitching them and tomorrow see what we can do. I put the pots in the front yard under the small tree so fellow can still mow.
> I've parked the stockings I'm knitting because I'm too jitttery and have no knitting time lately. I did start a sweater for me at last. Premier yarn toasted marshmallow color. Open front with a hood. I've made a new chum from my group and was surprised to learn her birthday is Thursday and her hub's is same as
> mine. The acmoore clearanced halloween pillows for $5 so I got one for son, cats, dog and me. Found out they light up now I'm concerned the dog will eat the battery holder. Suzi is mad I'm typing and not petting, jumped off and l-e-f-t!!! With attitude. Hoping all are well and happy. Glad Grandma Susan had a good laugh. Hubs are funny.
> Oh and I got my hair cut short. Just couldn't stand the length it was...too long to be short and too short to be long.
> Good night


Hi Polly and have a very happy birthday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Lisa, have a great day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be another hot one. I could get use to this. Spent yesterday in the garden finishing off some weaving and making a case for my shuttles.

Going to do some laundry today and maybe go shopping.

Rebecca hope your mats have arrived. 

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday to Polly and Lisa

Have a great day both of you xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be another hot one. I could get use to this. Spent yesterday in the garden finishing off some weaving and making a case for my shuttles.
> 
> Going to do some laundry today and maybe go shopping.
> 
> Rebecca hope your mats have arrived.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Finally this morning after an email to Amazon about the no-show yesterday. They have refunded my postage as I had paid extra to have it delivered on a specific day


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Finally this morning after an email to Amazon about the no-show yesterday. They have refunded my postage as I had paid extra to have it delivered on a specific day


Pleased they got to you eventually and you got a refund, we know what you will be doing today. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had a text from June, still no wi-fi but she's sat in their lodge, patio doors open overlooking the sea. gk's are in the pool. She sends her love to you all. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing. Glad she seems to be enjoying herself. However, I miss her early morning posts.


Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a text from June, still no wi-fi but she's sat in their lodge, patio doors open overlooking the sea. gk's are in the pool. She sends her love to you all. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, that would be very frustrating to me. I dislike waiting for people or packages especially when they never show up.


lifeline said:


> Finally this morning after an email to Amazon about the no-show yesterday. They have refunded my postage as I had paid extra to have it delivered on a specific day


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Lisa and happy birthday Jolly hope you both have wonderful days. xx????????


Happy Birthday to both Lisa and Polly from me, too! I hope your days are both wonderful for you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Enjoy your sunny hot weather.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be another hot one. I could get use to this. Spent yesterday in the garden finishing off some weaving and making a case for my shuttles.
> 
> Going to do some laundry today and maybe go shopping.
> 
> Rebecca hope your mats have arrived.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fun time. Nice to get hugs even when they are sopping wet.


SaxonLady said:


> I was busy writing up minutes for a meeting tomorrow when I got whisked away by DS3 and his latest girlfriend to go to Hunter's birthday party. Large pop up pool in the garden full of kids. Harley and Aiden jumped out and were shocked when I let them hug me. Cooled me down!


----------



## jinx

Good job. You accomplished that in a very short amount of time.


binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday. Relax and enjoy your special day.


jollypolly said:


> So happy I'm popping on tonight. Wild day. Light went on on my car dashboard and I was to 3 places to fix it but they want to do it in a few days .not helpful because tomorrow my friend's are taking me out to dinner for my birthday and I'd like to get there without asking for rides for son and I. { Short pause kitty's know this is their pet time and I have one on each side staring at me, }. and Thursday I've a Jewish wake to go to. Wednesday my friend wants to have the dinner we suspended and due to storms twice. So I checked out getting another car that might not have electric problems and tomorrow I'll know if the deal is good. Sometimes they try to up the price and I can't pay more. Car has back seat and back of car full of things from camp. I spent most of tonight bagging and pitching them and tomorrow see what we can do. I put the pots in the front yard under the small tree so fellow can still mow.
> I've parked the stockings I'm knitting because I'm too jitttery and have no knitting time lately. I did start a sweater for me at last. Premier yarn toasted marshmallow color. Open front with a hood. I've made a new chum from my group and was surprised to learn her birthday is Thursday and her hub's is same as
> mine. The acmoore clearanced halloween pillows for $5 so I got one for son, cats, dog and me. Found out they light up now I'm concerned the dog will eat the battery holder. Suzi is mad I'm typing and not petting, jumped off and l-e-f-t!!! With attitude. Hoping all are well and happy. Glad Grandma Susan had a good laugh. Hubs are funny.
> Oh and I got my hair cut short. Just couldn't stand the length it was...too long to be short and too short to be long.
> Good night


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you have not melted today. Hope you were able to chill out.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, looks as though not a lot is going to get done again today but hey who cares, tomorrow is another day. Just going to try and chill out today (temperatures might decide differently). You all have a good day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're getting a bit warmer here today. I'll be going to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not sure what the rest of my day will bring, but many days I don't. Just go with Flo! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

We got one at around 10pm the other night, wondered who was knocking at the time.


PurpleFi said:


> We odten have deliveries into the evening. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Great


binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


----------



## LondonChris

You are sounding so happy living in Norfolk, hope I'm right?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, looks as though not a lot is going to get done again today but hey who cares, tomorrow is another day. Just going to try and chill out today (temperatures might decide differently). You all have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's sprinkling outside. Bella-kitty wanted to go for a walk in the rain.
Our air con is off for the first time in two months. At least for a couple of days.
The brioche class went well, I think. Most of them got it, and one lady had had a previous brioche class at my old LYS and said mine was better. woohoo.
I only had one lady whose project went so sideways that I suggested she restart on larger yarn and needles.
I was never so happy to see something finished though. I definitely have the flu. I seems everything that I eat sets my stomach off. Usually I can get by with salted crackers but not this time. I'm not coughing too much and have only had a little sneezing.
I just found out that someone that I went to primary school and secondary school with, and had a summer job with, has died. She was the first Canadian woman to be allowed to run in a women's marathon in the Olympics in 1984. She held the Canadian women's marathon record for 28 years. She was a very nice, very helpful person. She was just a little too religious for me. She had throat cancer and had her esophagus removed, and then years later had stomach cancer which killed her. Still waiting to hear when the funeral is.
https://runningmagazine.ca/shakeout-podcast/the-shakeout-podcast-remembering-canadian-running-icon-silvia-ruegger/
I'm trying to get some of the brioche sampler tubes finished so I can get the needles back. There is a September sweater knit a long at my LYS that I want to do.
I have to go to my LYS at lunch for a followup with the lady who was restarting. And I have an appointment for mama-cat to get her shots since she goes outside and runs into the feral kitties. Don't want her bringing something inside to her children.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, hope you had a good weekend? My DD & took her 2 boys camping with a group of friends. It’s been so quiet here. She decided to stop another night & rang me from her tent in the middle of the field, Aline with the kids. I dreaded her being upset but just wanted to say night. DH has been playing driver so he has driven down to collect them, madness will soon reign again here. I managed to do some vacuuming this morning, quite difficult on crutches, I managed to drop it & a bit lump fell off so that stopped me. I’m going to be in trouble when they get home!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We odten have deliveries into the evening. Xx





LondonChris said:


> We got one at around 10pm the other night, wondered who was knocking at the time.


I was surprised that Canada Post delivers parcels on Sundays. They only deliver letters to our box on Tuesdays and Thursdays, but we can get parcels right to our door, every day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're getting a bit warmer here today. I'll be going to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not sure what the rest of my day will bring, but many days I don't. Just go with Flo! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I'm doing that this week, going with Flo. 
Have fun at Fiber Social.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Lisa and happy birthday Jolly hope you both have wonderful days. xx????????





Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to both Lisa and Polly from me, too! I hope your days are both wonderful for you! xxxooo


I'll add my Happy Birthday too.
Have a great one, Lisa and Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a text from June, still no wi-fi but she's sat in their lodge, patio doors open overlooking the sea. gk's are in the pool. She sends her love to you all. xx


That would be a wonderful place to be with all the heat you are getting over there.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be another hot one. I could get use to this. Spent yesterday in the garden finishing off some weaving and making a case for my shuttles.
> 
> Going to do some laundry today and maybe go shopping.
> 
> Rebecca hope your mats have arrived.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Take it easy in the heat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, looks as though not a lot is going to get done again today but hey who cares, tomorrow is another day. Just going to try and chill out today (temperatures might decide differently). You all have a good day. xx


That sounds like a saying we used to hear in Florida, "why do something today when you can put it off until tomorrow." :sm01: 
Can you put up an awning in the back garden and make yourself some shade. Or a patio umbrella. Warm air moving is better than warm air still.
That, and a tall glass with iced drink.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> So happy I'm popping on tonight. Wild day. Light went on on my car dashboard and I was to 3 places to fix it but they want to do it in a few days .not helpful because tomorrow my friend's are taking me out to dinner for my birthday and I'd like to get there without asking for rides for son and I. { Short pause kitty's know this is their pet time and I have one on each side staring at me, }. and Thursday I've a Jewish wake to go to. Wednesday my friend wants to have the dinner we suspended and due to storms twice. So I checked out getting another car that might not have electric problems and tomorrow I'll know if the deal is good. Sometimes they try to up the price and I can't pay more. Car has back seat and back of car full of things from camp. I spent most of tonight bagging and pitching them and tomorrow see what we can do. I put the pots in the front yard under the small tree so fellow can still mow.
> I've parked the stockings I'm knitting because I'm too jitttery and have no knitting time lately. I did start a sweater for me at last. Premier yarn toasted marshmallow color. Open front with a hood. I've made a new chum from my group and was surprised to learn her birthday is Thursday and her hub's is same as
> mine. The acmoore clearanced halloween pillows for $5 so I got one for son, cats, dog and me. Found out they light up now I'm concerned the dog will eat the battery holder. Suzi is mad I'm typing and not petting, jumped off and l-e-f-t!!! With attitude. Hoping all are well and happy. Glad Grandma Susan had a good laugh. Hubs are funny.
> Oh and I got my hair cut short. Just couldn't stand the length it was...too long to be short and too short to be long.
> Good night


I hope you get a temporary car sorted out. And also hope it isn't too fussy. I drove a bunch of rentals when my old car broke and some of them were full of buttons and gizmos.
I'm glad you have a new chum. Serendipity about the birthdays.
I would definitely take that pillow away from the dog. She has eaten other things.
I hope you like the shorter cut. I still have my ponytail. I find this length is easier for the summer. I just comb it into a ponytail and go. And I don't even mind if my ponytail is a little damp.
I'm trying to start a sweater. But I need to clear some needles first.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


They look great. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:????????????????????

(Honest, those were clapping hands and socks on my screen)
????????


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and try to eat something.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. The fiber social sounds like an enjoyable time. I often go with Flo and find it quite enjoyable.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're getting a bit warmer here today. I'll be going to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not sure what the rest of my day will bring, but many days I don't. Just go with Flo! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> So happy I'm popping on tonight. Wild day. Light went on on my car dashboard and I was to 3 places to fix it but they want to do it in a few days .not helpful because tomorrow my friend's are taking me out to dinner for my birthday and I'd like to get there without asking for rides for son and I. { Short pause kitty's know this is their pet time and I have one on each side staring at me, }. and Thursday I've a Jewish wake to go to. Wednesday my friend wants to have the dinner we suspended and due to storms twice. So I checked out getting another car that might not have electric problems and tomorrow I'll know if the deal is good. Sometimes they try to up the price and I can't pay more. Car has back seat and back of car full of things from camp. I spent most of tonight bagging and pitching them and tomorrow see what we can do. I put the pots in the front yard under the small tree so fellow can still mow.
> I've parked the stockings I'm knitting because I'm too jitttery and have no knitting time lately. I did start a sweater for me at last. Premier yarn toasted marshmallow color. Open front with a hood. I've made a new chum from my group and was surprised to learn her birthday is Thursday and her hub's is same as
> mine. The acmoore clearanced halloween pillows for $5 so I got one for son, cats, dog and me. Found out they light up now I'm concerned the dog will eat the battery holder. Suzi is mad I'm typing and not petting, jumped off and l-e-f-t!!! With attitude. Hoping all are well and happy. Glad Grandma Susan had a good laugh. Hubs are funny.
> Oh and I got my hair cut short. Just couldn't stand the length it was...too long to be short and too short to be long.
> Good night


Happy Birthday Polly!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and try to eat something.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope you feel better very soon. Healing hugs xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. The fiber social sounds like an enjoyable time. I often go with Flo and find it quite enjoyable.


I agree. Much better than getting all stressed out about what is or isn't happening that you think should or shouldn't be. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


well done that speedy knitter!


----------



## SaxonLady

Happy birthday Lisa and Jolly. Hope the day is brilliant for both of you. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've had another hot day, although thunder and lightning is forecast in the next couple of hours and not so good tomorrow. I'm thankful for what we've had up here.

Richards been on the phone to me again. Am I sure I'm going up their house tomorrow? I've assured him that I am so everyone's happy...well..Richard and me are anyway...????

I went to the over 60s today. I won...wait for it...are you al comfortable?...I won $1 and some chocolate Jaffa cake biscuits. So not too good again today, so much for my holiday purse. Two people who go are packing it in after Christmas, they've told me and another lady but havnt told our leader. I think it's terrible that they've said nothing. We can't afford to loose 2 people but it's been hanging on by a thread for the last couple of years. Our leader isn't well either. There's another s and b somewhere else on a Tuesday and I might go there. At Christmas time sheiks (our leader) gives us $20 for a Christmas box every year and a party all out of the funds, this couple say they are waiting to get that, than they'll leave. Don't you think that's terrible? It just doesn't sit right with me.

I've seen Karen today she sent a txt so I went in and we had hot chocolate. The dog Brie a shitszoo had been to the beach with Andrew and she snuggled right up to me, sand and salt as well. That's about all that happened today, not very exciting but I'm happy enough. I'll catch up now.. Love yawl xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you have not melted today. Hope you were able to chill out.


Yep, been another melty day, it has clouded over now but still very hot and muggy, have a feeling we might get a thunder storm soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> You are sounding so happy living in Norfolk, hope I'm right?


Yes the weather is better, no stairs, no big garden and started to get things as we want them. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's sprinkling outside. Bella-kitty wanted to go for a walk in the rain.
> Our air con is off for the first time in two months. At least for a couple of days.
> The brioche class went well, I think. Most of them got it, and one lady had had a previous brioche class at my old LYS and said mine was better. woohoo.
> I only had one lady whose project went so sideways that I suggested she restart on larger yarn and needles.
> I was never so happy to see something finished though. I definitely have the flu. I seems everything that I eat sets my stomach off. Usually I can get by with salted crackers but not this time. I'm not coughing too much and have only had a little sneezing.
> I just found out that someone that I went to primary school and secondary school with, and had a summer job with, has died. She was the first Canadian woman to be allowed to run in a women's marathon in the Olympics in 1984. She held the Canadian women's marathon record for 28 years. She was a very nice, very helpful person. She was just a little too religious for me. She had throat cancer and had her esophagus removed, and then years later had stomach cancer which killed her. Still waiting to hear when the funeral is.
> https://runningmagazine.ca/shakeout-podcast/the-shakeout-podcast-remembering-canadian-running-icon-silvia-ruegger/
> I'm trying to get some of the brioche sampler tubes finished so I can get the needles back. There is a September sweater knit a long at my LYS that I want to do.
> I have to go to my LYS at lunch for a followup with the lady who was restarting. And I have an appointment for mama-cat to get her shots since she goes outside and runs into the feral kitties. Don't want her bringing something inside to her children.


Glad everything went well in your class sounds as though it was very successful. Sorry tum is playing up still, does it always get affected when you have flu? Hope it goes soon. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> So happy I'm popping on tonight. Wild day. Light went on on my car dashboard and I was to 3 places to fix it but they want to do it in a few days .not helpful because tomorrow my friend's are taking me out to dinner for my birthday and I'd like to get there without asking for rides for son and I. { Short pause kitty's know this is their pet time and I have one on each side staring at me, }. and Thursday I've a Jewish wake to go to. Wednesday my friend wants to have the dinner we suspended and due to storms twice. So I checked out getting another car that might not have electric problems and tomorrow I'll know if the deal is good. Sometimes they try to up the price and I can't pay more. Car has back seat and back of car full of things from camp. I spent most of tonight bagging and pitching them and tomorrow see what we can do. I put the pots in the front yard under the small tree so fellow can still mow.
> I've parked the stockings I'm knitting because I'm too jitttery and have no knitting time lately. I did start a sweater for me at last. Premier yarn toasted marshmallow color. Open front with a hood. I've made a new chum from my group and was surprised to learn her birthday is Thursday and her hub's is same as
> mine. The acmoore clearanced halloween pillows for $5 so I got one for son, cats, dog and me. Found out they light up now I'm concerned the dog will eat the battery holder. Suzi is mad I'm typing and not petting, jumped off and l-e-f-t!!! With attitude. Hoping all are well and happy. Glad Grandma Susan had a good laugh. Hubs are funny.
> Oh and I got my hair cut short. Just couldn't stand the length it was...too long to be short and too short to be long.
> Good night


Happy birthday for tomorrow jolly...how old will you be or is that a rude question? I don't think I'd give the dogs anything with wires in. It might light them up????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Lisa and happy birthday Jolly hope you both have wonderful days. xx????????


Happy birthday Lisa....xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had another hot day, although thunder and lightning is forecast in the next couple of hours and not so good tomorrow. I'm thankful for what we've had up here.
> 
> Richards been on the phone to me again. Am I sure I'm going up their house tomorrow? I've assured him that I am so everyone's happy...well..Richard and me are anyway...????
> 
> I went to the over 60s today. I won...wait for it...are you al comfortable?...I won $1 and some chocolate Jaffa cake biscuits. So not too good again today, so much for my holiday purse. Two people who go are packing it in after Christmas, they've told me and another lady but havnt told our leader. I think it's terrible that they've said nothing. We can't afford to loose 2 people but it's been hanging on by a thread for the last couple of years. Our leader isn't well either. There's another s and b somewhere else on a Tuesday and I might go there. At Christmas time sheiks (our leader) gives us $20 for a Christmas box every year and a party all out of the funds, this couple say they are waiting to get that, than they'll leave. Don't you think that's terrible? It just doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I've seen Karen today she sent a txt so I went in and we had hot chocolate. The dog Brie a shitszoo had been to the beach with Andrew and she snuggled right up to me, sand and salt as well. That's about all that happened today, not very exciting but I'm happy enough. I'll catch up now.. Love yawl xx


Just had a big rumble of thunder followed by lots of little ones so it looks as though a storm is coming. (And getting nearer).

Just a by the by is York set in stone, I know no-one else has suggested anything else but just a thought, have you looked around Buxton, it's got a railway station and is an interesting place so I understand, and Bakewell is just a bus ride away. Might be easier to find a suitable rental as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a big rumble of thunder followed by lots of little ones so it looks as though a storm is coming. (And getting nearer).
> 
> Just a by the by is York set in stone, I know no-one else has suggested anything else but just a thought, have you looked around Buxton, it's got a railway station and is an interesting place so I understand, and Bakewell is just a bus ride away. Might be easier to find a suitable rental as well. xx


Thanks Susan I will have a look.xxxxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Lisa and Jolly. Hope the day is brilliant for both of you. xxxxx


Wishing you two sister's a great day! ???? ❤ ❤ ????


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Polly and Lisa 
????????????????

Lisa's birthday wish came true.. baby snuggles ????????


----------



## linkan

And Mexican food ❣????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Polly and Lisa
> ????????????????
> 
> Lisa's birthday wish came true.. baby snuggles ????????


Wonderful!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Polly and Lisa
> ????????????????
> 
> Lisa's birthday wish came true.. baby snuggles ????????


Another girl who looks good in purple... enjoy your snuggles Lisa! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Michael got me this for my birthday


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Polly and Lisa
> ????????????????
> 
> Lisa's birthday wish came true.. baby snuggles ????????


Yes the best and that's the sweater I made her :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Another girl who looks good in purple... enjoy your snuggles Lisa! xxx


They were the best!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Michael got me this for my birthday


Adorable and sweet!!! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Michael got me this for my birthday


For just a second I thought that was a chocolate turtle ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> For just a second I thought that was a chocolate turtle ????????


Me, too! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Michael got me this for my birthday


Aw cute. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy and cooler Norfolk, I can breathe. The thunder didn't come to anything last night but it is much better today, might even get something done today, not ironing as have been slaving in the kitchen again so that's my big chore for the day done, maybe tomorrow :sm15: Sausage casserole today but using different sausages, wild boar and grouse. The skip is coming tomorrow ready for the start of the conservatory on Monday, that's if we don't fill it first. DH's car is going in the garage this afternoon for a service and MOT, another big bill on the horizon. He's just put 4 new tyres on it, £550 gone in a flash, we're going run out soon at this rate. Have a great day, half way through the week . xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Polly and Lisa
> ????????????????
> 
> Lisa's birthday wish came true.. baby snuggles ????????


Lovely photo of two lovely girls.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm but not so hot Surrey. Going to make some apple chutney today as Mr P has picked all the apples and they won't keep. I've already cooked and frozen several pounds.

No fish and chips today as we had it yesterday, so sorry to confuse you Jinx but it is Wednesday.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Michael has good taste.


binkbrice said:


> Michael got me this for my birthday


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad the temperature is more agreeable to you today. 
Hope you enjoy your casserole. Just does not seem like anything I would enjoy.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and cooler Norfolk, I can breathe. The thunder didn't come to anything last night but it is much better today, might even get something done today, not ironing as have been slaving in the kitchen again so that's my big chore for the day done, maybe tomorrow :sm15: Sausage casserole today but using different sausages, wild boar and grouse. The skip is coming tomorrow ready for the start of the conservatory on Monday, that's if we don't fill it first. DH's car is going in the garage this afternoon for a service and MOT, another big bill on the horizon. He's just put 4 new tyres on it, £550 gone in a flash, we're going run out soon at this rate. Have a great day, half way through the week . xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Chutney is something not used much around here. What do you serve it with or on? I am thinking on pork.
I had taco's yesterday so I assumed today was Wednesday. Thanks for the confirmation.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but not so hot Surrey. Going to make some apple chutney today as Mr P has picked all the apples and they won't keep. I've already cooked and frozen several pounds.
> 
> No fish and chips today as we had it yesterday, so sorry to confuse you Jinx but it is Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Chutney is something not used much around here. What do you serve it with or on? I am thinking on pork.
> I had taco's yesterday so I assumed today was Wednesday. Thanks for the confirmation.


It is usually served with cold meats or cheese as in a Ploughmans lunch.


----------



## jinx

Mr. Google has been busy today. Never heard of ploughmans lunch before. We have ploughmans lunch, just do not call it that. Sounds like a great addition to the menu.


PurpleFi said:


> It is usually served with cold meats or cheese as in a Ploughmans lunch.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Mr. Google has been busy today. Never heard of ploughmans lunch before. We have ploughmans lunch, just do not call it that. Sounds like a great addition to the menu.


Basically bread and cheese, but a lot of pubs tart it up and make it rather posh. Basically it is what the ploughman had while in the fields. xx


----------



## jinx

We spell plough, plow. Which of course should be pronounced ph-low. Many word we drop the U from your spelling. Colour, neighbour


PurpleFi said:


> Basically bread and cheese, but a lot of pubs tart it up and make it rather posh. Basically it is what the ploughman had while in the fields. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:48 am EDT and 22’c ( 72’f). Drizzly and overcast.
No one from the class was there yesterday so I stayed for an hour and came home to pack the cat in a box. She has a nice fold up carrier that folds flat for storage and has a huge plastic top for getting her in and out. She was good on the way there, only mewed a couple of times, and purred on the exam table. Doc gave her shots. I got told off for not giving her a bath, she had dirt all the way down her back. This is a cat who likes to go under the cars and scrape her back on the dirty bottom of cars ??? She also stays inside when it’s raining because she doesn’t like water. Fat chance giving her a bath.
I did do a gauge swatch for my next project. No one has been able to get enough stitches per inch for this project that a few of us at the LYS are doing. I got too many stitches per inch??? So I’m trying my swatch again with a bigger needle.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Basically bread and cheese, but a lot of pubs tart it up and make it rather posh. Basically it is what the ploughman had while in the fields. xx


Add some cold meat and you have my lunch pretty much every work day. I especially like smoked Gouda and havarti with salami or speck, and a dash of Piccalilli.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but not so hot Surrey. Going to make some apple chutney today as Mr P has picked all the apples and they won't keep. I've already cooked and frozen several pounds.
> 
> No fish and chips today as we had it yesterday, so sorry to confuse you Jinx but it is Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
Apples in the centre of the court are ready. There are as many apples on the ground as there are on the tree.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and cooler Norfolk, I can breathe. The thunder didn't come to anything last night but it is much better today, might even get something done today, not ironing as have been slaving in the kitchen again so that's my big chore for the day done, maybe tomorrow :sm15: Sausage casserole today but using different sausages, wild boar and grouse. The skip is coming tomorrow ready for the start of the conservatory on Monday, that's if we don't fill it first. DH's car is going in the garage this afternoon for a service and MOT, another big bill on the horizon. He's just put 4 new tyres on it, £550 gone in a flash, we're going run out soon at this rate. Have a great day, half way through the week . xx


I like that sausage casserole. I might just do the same thing. I don't have wild boar and grouse. But I do have venison and pheasant sausage.
Isn't it always the way. You get a couple pennies saved up and everything conspires to break at the same time.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Michael got me this for my birthday


It is cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Polly and Lisa
> ????????????????
> 
> Lisa's birthday wish came true.. baby snuggles ????????


The little headband looks cute. And matches the sweater nicely.
It looks like you had a good birthday Lisa.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:48 am EDT and 22'c ( 72'f). Drizzly and overcast.
> No one from the class was there yesterday so I stayed for an hour and came home to pack the cat in a box. She has a nice fold up carrier that folds flat for storage and has a huge plastic top for getting her in and out. She was good on the way there, only mewed a couple of times, and purred on the exam table. Doc gave her shots. I got told off for not giving her a bath, she had dirt all the way down her back. This is a cat who likes to go under the cars and scrape her back on the dirty bottom of cars ??? She also stays inside when it's raining because she doesn't like water. Fat chance giving her a bath.
> I did do a gauge swatch for my next project. No one has been able to get enough stitches per inch for this project that a few of us at the LYS are doing. I got too many stitches per inch??? So I'm trying my swatch again with a bigger needle.


Make sure you have the video running if you ever try and bath the cat, should raise a few laughs (for us). xx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is eating breakfast in front of me so I’m signing off.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I like that sausage casserole. I might just do the same thing. I don't have wild boar and grouse. But I do have venison and pheasant sausage.
> Isn't it always the way. You get a couple pennies saved up and everything conspires to break at the same time.


Venison and pheasant are fairly close. I just fry them off a bit to give them some colour and then slice them up and stick them in a pot with softened onions, leeks, carrots and mushrooms, a couple of stock cubes thickened a tad with flour and put it in the oven for one and a half hours. I also add some sage, black pepper and garlic but that's up to individual taste. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is eating breakfast in front of me so I'm signing off.
> Everyone have a great day.


Sounds as though your hungry or your tum is still a bit 'off'. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Add some cold meat and you have my lunch pretty much every work day. I especially like smoked Gouda and havarti with salami or speck, and a dash of Piccalilli.


Going to have a go at making some piccalilli latet in the year. How you feeling now? Xx


----------



## London Girl

Hi girls, finally got me some WiFi so I thought I'd pop in to see you! All is going well here and we've just booked again for next year! The kids do so much more on their own now and that has left us time to relax and chill, have done some reading and knitting! Here are a few pictures for you. Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ooh ooh got her right on the car-rot-id!
> 
> Too soon?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, finally got me some WiFi so I thought I'd pop in to see you! All is going well here and we've just booked again for next year! The kids do so much more on their own now and that has left us time to relax and chill, have done some reading and knitting! Here are a few pictures for you. Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Hi Honey. Glad you are having some r and r time. I don't think your gks will ever outgrow their holiday with you. Have fun xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, finally got me some WiFi so I thought I'd pop in to see you! All is going well here and we've just booked again for next year! The kids do so much more on their own now and that has left us time to relax and chill, have done some reading and knitting! Here are a few pictures for you. Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Ps love the towels xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, once again, hot and sunny Norfolk, supposed to be getting even hotter today so can't see an awful lot getting done. Feel sorry for those who have to travel today in this heat (sorry June). Left overs for dinner today so not had much to do in the kitchen so have retreated to my chair to prepare to melt again. Don't get me wrong, I love this weather but need the right attire and environment to enjoy it i.e. bathers and a beach with a breeze then I would be in my element. We could get to a beach from here but then so will a few million other people so my chair it will be. You all have a good week, never mind it's only Monday. xx


Get out in that garden and give your bathers an airing!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sheepshead is complicated at first. However, it is a bit like knitting. At first it is complicated and then as you do it, it begins to makes sense and is easier to do. It is sometimes referred to as related to euchre.


Euchre is a very popular game in Cornwall, where I used to live but sadly, I never learned the game


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second sock I am in total shock...


...and we won't tell! Lovely!xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Lisa and happy birthday Jolly hope you both have wonderful days. xx????????


Double ditto from me, sorry I'm so late!xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing. Glad she seems to be enjoying herself. However, I miss her early morning posts.


I missed you too! Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's sprinkling outside. Bella-kitty wanted to go for a walk in the rain.
> Our air con is off for the first time in two months. At least for a couple of days.
> The brioche class went well, I think. Most of them got it, and one lady had had a previous brioche class at my old LYS and said mine was better. woohoo.
> I only had one lady whose project went so sideways that I suggested she restart on larger yarn and needles.
> I was never so happy to see something finished though. I definitely have the flu. I seems everything that I eat sets my stomach off. Usually I can get by with salted crackers but not this time. I'm not coughing too much and have only had a little sneezing.
> I just found out that someone that I went to primary school and secondary school with, and had a summer job with, has died. She was the first Canadian woman to be allowed to run in a women's marathon in the Olympics in 1984. She held the Canadian women's marathon record for 28 years. She was a very nice, very helpful person. She was just a little too religious for me. She had throat cancer and had her esophagus removed, and then years later had stomach cancer which killed her. Still waiting to hear when the funeral is.
> https://runningmagazine.ca/shakeout-podcast/the-shakeout-podcast-remembering-canadian-running-icon-silvia-ruegger/
> I'm trying to get some of the brioche sampler tubes finished so I can get the needles back. There is a September sweater knit a long at my LYS that I want to do.
> I have to go to my LYS at lunch for a followup with the lady who was restarting. And I have an appointment for mama-cat to get her shots since she goes outside and runs into the feral kitties. Don't want her bringing something inside to her children.


Well done on your brioche class, we knew you could do it! Very sad about your old school buddy, sounds like she's had a rough deal. No more pain or operations now, RIP XX


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, finally got me some WiFi so I thought I'd pop in to see you! All is going well here and we've just booked again for next year! The kids do so much more on their own now and that has left us time to relax and chill, have done some reading and knitting! Here are a few pictures for you. Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Glad you're having a wonderful time. Photos are great! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> For just a second I thought that was a chocolate turtle ????????


Hahaha he was so upset that I didn't get any presents that I didn't know about and he called George and asked him to bring me a present that I didn't know about and this is what he brought and I love it he is sooo sweet!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> The little headband looks cute. And matches the sweater nicely.
> It looks like you had a good birthday Lisa.


That made it better!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, finally got me some WiFi so I thought I'd pop in to see you! All is going well here and we've just booked again for next year! The kids do so much more on their own now and that has left us time to relax and chill, have done some reading and knitting! Here are a few pictures for you. Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


So happy to see you back, hope you can come again. Gk's haven't grown out of Butlins yet then? Bet they're having a whale of a time in the new pool. Love the towels and the scarf is very rainbow-ish. Enjoy the rest of the stay, hope the weather holds up. xxxx


----------



## tat'sgran

The gift that keeps on giving and will be in her memory for many days to come. Happy Birthday and hold the memories close. xo wendy


----------



## grandma susan

This is what we are having for tea. Home made hunters chivken. Mmm


----------



## grandma susan

Hunters chicken


----------



## linkan

Rosebud just went to go stay at her memaws for the night ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hunters chicken


Ooooooooo that looks yummy ❣


----------



## binkbrice

Thank you all for the wonderful card I love you all too!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hunters chicken


I just realized how hungry I am that looks sooo good!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hunters chicken


Hunter's chicken was on the menu here tonight too, that's what DH had. I had sweet and sour chicken with rice and the kids had fish and chips, so many choices at the buffet here!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hunter's chicken was on the menu here tonight too, that's what DH had. I had sweet and sour chicken with rice and the kids had fish and chips, so many choices at the buffet here!


That all sounds very yummy. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, sorry I'm late but I'm sleeping in Matthews room tonight and Stephen has been putting a to on the wall for him. It is well past my bedtime. 

As you can see we've had a wonderful meal tonight, I quickly posted it for you. Tomorrow the family are going to flamingo park, North Yorkshire and wants me to go. Well...I'm not going, I'd only slow them down and the rides don't interest me. So hopefully they will all get up and not wake me.....can't see that happening.

I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a big rumble of thunder followed by lots of little ones so it looks as though a storm is coming. (And getting nearer).
> 
> Just a by the by is York set in stone, I know no-one else has suggested anything else but just a thought, have you looked around Buxton, it's got a railway station and is an interesting place so I understand, and Bakewell is just a bus ride away. Might be easier to find a suitable rental as well. xx


THANKYOU for your input jackie However I must be selfish. For the last few years, you weren't with us then, we have been travelling southwards. I don't mind doing it but I just think it might be a change for you all to come to my part of the country, by all means if anyone else fancies Buxton then let us know.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hunter's chicken was on the menu here tonight too, that's what DH had. I had sweet and sour chicken with rice and the kids had fish and chips, so many choices at the buffet here!


Glad you are enjoying yourselves June. Savour every moment.. Having said that, my gs's still want me to go with them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for your input jackie However I must be selfish. For the last few years, you weren't with us then, we have been travelling southwards. I don't mind doing it but I just think it might be a change for you all to come to my part of the country, by all means if anyone else fancies Buxton then let us know.


That's OK just a suggestion as I thought you had been to York a couple of times before and around Buxton you might find a place that Chris could join us. xx


----------



## grandma susan

It would be easier for Chris to come on the train to York. 1train.... But she says she's not well enough to travel, and expecting surgery next year? Or sometime. As for York, three of us went a few years ago and also, when we first met many many years ago, about 8 I think, that was our first meeting, so I've been down south quite a few time. No probs. If the others want to go then I'll gladly go with you all. Just thought it would be nice to be a shorter journey for me and Yorks, a beautiful city.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> It would be easier for Chris to come on the train to York. 1train.... But she says she's not well enough to travel, and expecting surgery next year? Or sometime. As for York, three of us went a few years ago and also, when we first met many many years ago, about 8 I think, that was our first meeting, so I've been down south quite a few time. No probs. If the others want to go then I'll gladly go with you all. Just thought it would be nice to be a shorter journey for me and Yorks, a beautiful city.


Wish I could come, I'd go wherever you wanted ????????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Apples in the centre of the court are ready. There are as many apples on the ground as there are on the tree.


You need an elk.. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> That's OK just a suggestion as I thought you had been to York a couple of times before and around Buxton you might find a place that Chris could join us. xx


Had a look at Buxton. It looks nice but it willtake a lot longer to get there from London and I looked at accommodate which is not as good as York. Xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Glad you are enjoying yourselves June. Savour every moment.. Having said that, my gs's still want me to go with them.


I am glad my grandson does not want me with him. I am not fond of the country he is in. Hoping he comes home soon.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am glad my grandson does not want me with him. I am not fond of the country he is in. Hoping he comes home soon.


I hope he comes home soon for you jinx. We don't feel complete until everyone's home. Luv and hugs xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Today has been quiet. We are all trying to take today and relax, regenerate, refuel the soul for all the days to come. Each one is better than the one before.
> I see her relaxing in a way she hasn't for the last two years.
> She's told me a few things that made my blood boil, but it's behind us all now and it's going to stay behind us.
> We are so very lucky that her and Rosebud were not gravely hurt.
> We are still being very vigilant as no arrest had been made yet. He's still hiding.
> You gals.. thank you so much for all the healing vibes and precious thoughts for them. It really means alot to us.????????


I really hope he is found soon, and given the punishment he deservers! I don't think many criminals get the punishment thay fits their crime, in our courts. They seem to get such a small punishment, then are out in the community again; and those who suffered at their hands are left with a negative lifetime legacy! Hopefully little Rosebud is young enough to not be affected by the experience! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I'm getting a screen that says I'm going to win$1000 from Walmart. I'm not replying because it must be a trick.


Good thought, I get a lot of them, from different shops, that I have never been in! Just keep hitting DELETE! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

We have just had an incident, where an Irani "Refugee", who was a Security Guard at a Sydney Shopping Centre; where he was stationed at a child play centre. He led a small child through thhe Centre, into an unmonitored room, sexually assaulted her, thenn led her back. ATM he is jailed for 4.5 years, but our Prime Minister is looking to cancel his refugee status, and deport him back to Iraq! These people make things much harder for the genuine refugees! 

I am keeping track of this one, to hear when he he is gone from our shores.????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> this is for all of you!


Thank you for the squishies, they were wonderful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I can see a likeness between you and mom. And yes they are fat sheep. ????????????????
> 
> I can't find a sheep emoji. Have these instead


Hehehe ......... the middle ones are the sheep ???????? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I really hope he is found soon, and given the punishment he deservers! I don't think many criminals get the punishment thay fits their crime, in our courts. They seem to get such a small punishment, then are out in the community again; and those who suffered at their hands are left with a negative lifetime legacy! Hopefully little Rosebud is young enough to not be affected by the experience! xoxoxo


He turned himself in last week after having to have his appendix out. Guess he was worried about continuing to run after having surgery.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, finally got me some WiFi so I thought I'd pop in to see you! All is going well here and we've just booked again for next year! The kids do so much more on their own now and that has left us time to relax and chill, have done some reading and knitting! Here are a few pictures for you. Hope everyone is well and happy! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


The yarn colors are stunning. Nice you are relaxing


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hunters chicken


Mmmmmm.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Good thought, I get a lot of them, from different shops, that I have never been in! Just keep hitting DELETE! xoxoxo


So much deception. My friend has been helping a charity and found $5000 has been taken from the checking account. I got a tape call from a man saying I qualify for a better mortgage rate from my bank. I phoned the bank and they are checking if anyone really called. I'll meet in person at the bank but not doing business on the phone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cooler but still sunny Norfolk. Looks as though we had rain in the night which must have cleared some of the humidity. Might even get the ironing done today if I can convince myself to get off my backside. The skip has arrived ready for work to start on Monday so that's my excitement for the day. Have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I made 10 jars of chutney yesterday and I am pleased with how it turned out so I might make some more.

I am off to the arthritis clinic this morning so will report back if I find out anything interesting.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Yippee, ironing all done, that's my big chore of the day done. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I made 10 jars of chutney yesterday and I am pleased with how it turned out so I might make some more.
> 
> I am off to the arthritis clinic this morning so will report back if I find out anything interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Was it plain apple chutney? Have you tried apple and cucumber chutney, it makes a nice combination. xx


----------



## jinx

Never believe anyone that calls you, especially if it is a taped call. Hang up and call the number that you have for the bank. Do not use the number the tape tells you to call. You have a good idea to only do business in person. 


jollypolly said:


> So much deception. My friend has been helping a charity and found $5000 has been taken from the checking account. I got a tape call from a man saying I qualify for a better mortgage rate from my bank. I phoned the bank and they are checking if anyone really called. I'll meet in person at the bank but not doing business on the phone.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, ironing all done, that's my big chore of the day done. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I made 10 jars of chutney yesterday and I am pleased with how it turned out so I might make some more.
> 
> I am off to the arthritis clinic this morning so will report back if I find out anything interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


I hope the clinic goes well and is helpful. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad the humidity has lessened. Yeah, you got the ironing accomplished. Alas, ironing is a never ending job, unless you just stop doing it like I did. 
Nice the redo to your home is getting closer to being accomplished.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cooler but still sunny Norfolk. Looks as though we had rain in the night which must have cleared some of the humidity. Might even get the ironing done today if I can convince myself to get off my backside. The skip has arrived ready for work to start on Monday so that's my excitement for the day. Have a great day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you get some useful information at the clinic. Sorry arthritis has been such a pain to you. Is CBD oil legal over there? Many people find a few drops of that gives good pain relief and it is not addictive.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I made 10 jars of chutney yesterday and I am pleased with how it turned out so I might make some more.
> 
> I am off to the arthritis clinic this morning so will report back if I find out anything interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Wednesday must be chicken day, as Tuesday is taco day. We had chicken wings made in the instant pot crisp lid, fries made in the air fryer, and vegetables made in the microwave. We seldom use the oven or stove top.


London Girl said:


> Hunter's chicken was on the menu here tonight too, that's what DH had. I had sweet and sour chicken with rice and the kids had fish and chips, so many choices at the buffet here!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! xxxooo


Thanks feeling all virtuous now. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad the humidity has lessened. Yeah, you got the ironing accomplished. Alas, ironing is a never ending job, unless you just stop doing it like I did.
> Nice the redo to your home is getting closer to being accomplished.


Well closer to getting started anyway, not sure how long these works are going to take. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am forced to use Harold's computer this a.m. My laptop is refusing to operate. I was hoping that it would heal itself over night. I will have to have my honeydoer look at it again. It sure throws a wrench is my day when I do not have my laptop to play with while I have my morning cuppa. Ha, what am I complaining about? I have use of this computer, my phone, and my tablet. Shame on me for complaining.
Hope you have a great Thursday.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks feeling all virtuous now. xx :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

I had a busy day yesterday. Son and my friend from school days went and had a platter with onion rings, twice baked potato and mozzarella sticks with jam plus free chicken wings because it was my birthday. Then I went and picked up another car I bought. The last one had constant electrical problems and I lived in fear every day that something new would happen. Then my friends took me to a habachi restaurant where they served the Thai basil shrimp dish I love and they gave me a crochet kit, two lovely boxes...one is metal with a key the other cardboard with the Eiffel Tower pictured... And a generous gift card. I got cards from other friends and felt happy for the first time since mom died. But today I told a long time friend and was told my deal wasn't as good as I thought. It's ok because I know I'm not good at dickering with car salesmen but I feel down because I thought she would be happy for me but she wasn't. She said well at least you won't have to worry about the troubles you were having with the other car. I know it's not jealousy because her car is very expensive and nicer than mine. I'm glad I got a red one which has metallic flecks. Very pretty.

i started this chat last night but probably fell asleep befor hitting send. Or maybe just forgot to hit send.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am forced to use Harold's computer this a.m. My laptop is refusing to operate. I was hoping that it would heal itself over night. I will have to have my honeydoer look at it again. It sure throws a wrench is my day when I do not have my laptop to play with while I have my morning cuppa. Ha, what am I complaining about? I have use of this computer, my phone, and my tablet. Shame on me for complaining.
> Hope you have a great Thursday.


I'm like you when my favorite show isn't on tv due to weather report or political event and my comfort tool is missing. Just the pits. Glad you have other things to get by with.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Never believe anyone that calls you, especially if it is a taped call. Hang up and call the number that you have for the bank. Do not use the number the tape tells you to call. You have a good idea to only do business in person.


Crooks are so smart but we have to be smarter. I once called Target and they asked me for information but hadn't said they were target and I don't give my data over the phone. So I hung up. Son looked up the number and I'd dialed Target's number but hit the last number wrong. It connected with some scammer
. I was glad I didn't give info but I called my credit card and they put an alert so if I use the card I get a message it's been used for a transaction so if any one else uses the card number I will get a message too.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful day. Glad you got another new car. The other one was just causing you way to much stress. If your friend is not a car salesman she does not know if you got a goog deal or an okay deal. I am very happy your got rid of your lemon and have a shiny red car. 
You are a lucky lady to have such a special day with so many friends. 


jollypolly said:


> I had a busy day yesterday. Son and my friend from school days went and had a platter with onion rings, twice baked potato and mozzarella sticks with jam plus free chicken wings because it was my birthday. Then I went and picked up another car I bought. The last one had constant electrical problems and I lived in fear every day that something new would happen. Then my friends took me to a habachi restaurant where they served the Thai basil shrimp dish I love and they gave me a crochet kit, two lovely boxes...one is metal with a key the other cardboard with the Eiffel Tower pictured... And a generous gift card. I got cards from other friends and felt happy for the first time since mom died. But today I told a long time friend and was told my deal wasn't as good as I thought. It's ok because I know I'm not good at dickering with car salesmen but I feel down because I thought she would be happy for me but she wasn't. She said well at least you won't have to worry about the troubles you were having with the other car. I know it's not jealousy because her car is very expensive and nicer than mine. I'm glad I got a red one which has metallic flecks. Very pretty.
> 
> i started this chat last night but probably fell asleep befor hitting send. Or maybe just forgot to hit send.


----------



## jinx

I laugh when they rerun the missed show at 3 or 4 a.m. not everyone has something to record them or wants to stay up all night to watch it.

quote=jollypolly]I'm like you when my favorite show isn't on tv due to weather report or political event and my comfort tool is missing. Just the pits. Glad you have other things to get by with.[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Was it plain apple chutney? Have you tried apple and cucumber chutney, it makes a nice combination. xx


Just apples, onion and sultanas made with pickling vinegar and demerara sugar. With cucumber sounds nice, but not than keen on cucumber. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you get some useful information at the clinic. Sorry arthritis has been such a pain to you. Is CBD oil legal over there? Many people find a few drops of that gives good pain relief and it is not addictive.


Thanks Jinx. The clinic was very useful lots of info that I will pass on when my brain sorts it out. CBD oil was discussed and yes it is legal here. So I will look into getting some.


----------



## jinx

Hope something works for you. Glad the oil was discussed. It gives you another option. It is expensive over here but dose is about 3 drops. Hard to know where to buy it as there are many different dishonest people selling it.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx. The clinic was very useful lots of info that I will pass on when my brain sorts it out. CBD oil was discussed and yes it is legal here. So I will look into getting some.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> I had a busy day yesterday. Son and my friend from school days went and had a platter with onion rings, twice baked potato and mozzarella sticks with jam plus free chicken wings because it was my birthday. Then I went and picked up another car I bought. The last one had constant electrical problems and I lived in fear every day that something new would happen. Then my friends took me to a habachi restaurant where they served the Thai basil shrimp dish I love and they gave me a crochet kit, two lovely boxes...one is metal with a key the other cardboard with the Eiffel Tower pictured... And a generous gift card. I got cards from other friends and felt happy for the first time since mom died. But today I told a long time friend and was told my deal wasn't as good as I thought. It's ok because I know I'm not good at dickering with car salesmen but I feel down because I thought she would be happy for me but she wasn't. She said well at least you won't have to worry about the troubles you were having with the other car. I know it's not jealousy because her car is very expensive and nicer than mine. I'm glad I got a red one which has metallic flecks. Very pretty.
> 
> i started this chat last night but probably fell asleep befor hitting send. Or maybe just forgot to hit send.


Not sure I'd want a friend like that. xx 
:sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's me, just into bed with my supper. The family have gone to flamingo park in North Yorkshire, and by all accounts enjoying themselves. They've sent me a photo of the boys so I will post it on here when I get on my phone. 

I called at the crem this morning and took some yellow roses for Albert. Then it was time for Asda, so I got my shopping in as I didn't get last week. 

I've no more news. The weather is cooler and breezy, looked a bit dull at times but still seems to be fine with me. 

I'll do some catchup now, I'm down to 25% battery. I shall read quickly hahaha.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx. The clinic was very useful lots of info that I will pass on when my brain sorts it out. CBD oil was discussed and yes it is legal here. So I will look into getting some.


Sues mam uses it....


----------



## grandma susan

Here r my boys at flamingo park. Richsrd on left and matthee on right
You can tell by looking at them that theyve let s take a photo of them just to shut him up. Haha.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Here r my boys at flamingo park. Richsrd on left and matthee on right
> You can tell by looking at them that theyve let s take a photo of them just to shut him up. Haha.


What a great picture and strange to see them in coats when it is so hot here!!


----------



## binkbrice

I got one of my presents today


----------



## jinx

Handsome lads. My Matthew is 19. 


grandma susan said:


> Here r my boys at flamingo park. Richsrd on left and matthee on right
> You can tell by looking at them that theyve let s take a photo of them just to shut him up. Haha.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hope something works for you. Glad the oil was discussed. It gives you another option. It is expensive over here but dose is about 3 drops. Hard to know where to buy it as there are many different dishonest people selling it.


Looks like I've got a lot of research to do. Xx


----------



## jinx

What a fun present. 


binkbrice said:


> I got one of my presents today


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I got one of my presents today


Great present! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I got one of my presents today


I LOVE it. Me and Julz love Hocus Pocus????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I LOVE it. Me and Julz love Hocus Pocus????


So do I!!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He turned himself in last week after having to have his appendix out. Guess he was worried about continuing to run after having surgery.


Thank Goodness for that, now I just hope that he gets the punishment that he deserves, and not just the proverbial " slap on the wrist"! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> So much deception. My friend has been helping a charity and found $5000 has been taken from the checking account. I got a tape call from a man saying I qualify for a better mortgage rate from my bank. I phoned the bank and they are checking if anyone really called. I'll meet in person at the bank but not doing business on the phone.


I think that is the only way to do things now, that way you know that you are with the people that you expected to be meeting! keep checking on the authenticity of those phonecalls, and the scammers will find you very difficult to trick! ⏱????????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's an overcast drizzly Sunday, not enough rain to quench anything though. Planted beans and hope to eat fresh in September. With a little luck fish family is increasing, these Rams are expensive to buy so it would be nice to make a few of my own. They are the most attentive parents, fawning over their eggs... this morning they were moved off the rock to a new spot and I can see wigglers in the gravel. The female picks them up and deposits them back where they are safe. Now if nothing else eats them I'm good. Sirloin Pork roast in the oven but wish it were lamb chops! Happy Sunday to you all. xoxox


OOOOOHHHHHH ......... You are going to be a *GRANDMA*, hopefully you will get a good number! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although there are a few clouds around it is clearing up. Conservatory demolition lads were here at 8.15. They took the roof off and the whole structure collapsed outwards, the easiest one they've ever dismantled. Now cutting it up to take away in their van. Monday the foundations are being dug. Hopefully shopping later when they've gone. Sometime over the weekend have to shift some boxes from the kitchen to the dining room so the new cooker can be delivered on Wednesday, things are slowly coming together. Have a lovely Friday, weekend starts soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although there are a few clouds around it is clearing up. Conservatory demolition lads were here at 8.15. They took the roof off and the whole structure collapsed outwards, the easiest one they've ever dismantled. Now cutting it up to take away in their van. Monday the foundations are being dug. Hopefully shopping later when they've gone. Sometime over the weekend have to shift some boxes from the kitchen to the dining room so the new cooker can be delivered on Wednesday, things are slowly coming together. Have a lovely Friday, weekend starts soon. xx


It all sounds very exciting. I think our conservatory would just fall down if you took the door off!! Happy Friday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny Surrey. DD, LM and her friend are coming over to go and see the Lion King and then they are coming back here for pizzas.

I dyed a jacket, dress and a pair o shorts yesterday (yes purple) so today I need to find some new buttons to sew on them. Apart from that nothing much else planned except taking it easy as tomorrow I am going to the Southern Wool Show where I might be tempted to buy some more fleece.


Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> About 40 minutes. And I don't know about where you are, but there is a huge controversy in the states about how chili is made. I always use spaghetti noodles... I use to use macaroni noodles but I like thin spaghetti way better.
> Some places don't use any noodles but that just seems weird to me lol.


Chili is madethe way that you like it! Tell the Chili Police, that there are NO recognised Chili Police, and everyone has their own way of making things! That is what cooking is all about, adopting recipies to suit oneself, and the family! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> At least you have a sure fire way to tell when it is serious.





Barn-dweller said:


> It's the only way sometimes, they like to suffer in silence, until you find out, then it's all moan. xx :sm16: :sm16:


That is so true! If my DH ever shows any sign of being off colour, I will ask him once, or twice, and if he says he is fine, I will then leave him to his own devices, and get on with my own things; then if heis sick he eventually mentions seeing a doctor. Otherwise he NEVER mentions being ill voluntarily! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Us four yrs ago at disney


????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> There are more pluses than minuses in your new space. You be able to find a space to block. If nothing else your hubby can sleep on the floor for a night or two.????????????


????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes!


ooohn would love to have some of that fleece! I September, I am hoping to get some Finn fleece, so that I have enough of it to make something useful, as atm I have only got a small amount, and not nearly enough, for what I want to make! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> ooohn would love to have some of that fleece! I September, I am hoping to get some Finn fleece, so that I have enough of it to make something useful, as atm I have only got a small amount, and not nearly enough, for what I want to make! xoxoxo


My aim is to get hold of as many different fleece as I can and spin or felt with them.

ps sent you a pm x


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening all, just caught up, finally!! Had a wonderful time with DD, unfortunately, we didn't to get to spend the rest of the day together because it just wouldn't stop raining so there was nowhere to go so we came home. I managed to have another tumble, where's the bubble wrap? I tripped on a ramp on the hotel steps because a man stepped in front of me and I tripped trying to avoid him, I'm going to have a helluva bruise on my leg tomorrow! Not letting it spoil the trip though!! xxxx


If you are not careful, Someone will put you on a Fall's Alert, and if you have too many of those, you will be put on another lost, to be checked regularly! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My aim is to get hold of as many different fleece as I can and spin or felt with them.
> 
> ps sent you a pm x


I have read, and answered it. I hope it is helpful. xoxoxo

I am catching up, from a long way back; but am running out of concectration, so am going to watch some tv, then go to bed! If I wake during the night, or cannot sleep, I will be back on, to read more posts! Have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. It certainly sounds like the conservatory needed to be removed before it fell down by itself.
Hoping everything goes as planned so everything comes completely together for you.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although there are a few clouds around it is clearing up. Conservatory demolition lads were here at 8.15. They took the roof off and the whole structure collapsed outwards, the easiest one they've ever dismantled. Now cutting it up to take away in their van. Monday the foundations are being dug. Hopefully shopping later when they've gone. Sometime over the weekend have to shift some boxes from the kitchen to the dining room so the new cooker can be delivered on Wednesday, things are slowly coming together. Have a lovely Friday, weekend starts soon. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Everyone is sure to enjoy the movie and the pizza. Sounds like a good day will be had by all.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. DD, LM and her friend are coming over to go and see the Lion King and then they are coming back here for pizzas.
> 
> I dyed a jacket, dress and a pair o shorts yesterday (yes purple) so today I need to find some new buttons to sew on them. Apart from that nothing much else planned except taking it easy as tomorrow I am going to the Southern Wool Show where I might be tempted to buy some more fleece.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Our weather is so delicious right now. I wish it would stay this way all year. However, then we would not appreciate it as it would be the norm. Yesterday Harold said it is going to rain. Sure enough within minutes it was pouring rain across the street and we stayed completely dry.
I am using Harold's computer. I tried to order something using paypal and I could not because my honeydoer is signed in on this computer. He will be here tomorrow to try to fix my laptop. He will definitely fix paypal. I could not cancel his information. I teased him that I was going to go on a shopping spree on his account. He laughed and said he trusted me explicitly. Then he said the card number of that account was no longer valid. 
Last year I had stayed signed in to an account in Harold's name on my laptop. I remember I had a heck of a time removing his information so I could get into my account. I no longer select save my password as it can cause real expensive and time consuming problems.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It all sounds very exciting. I think our conservatory would just fall down if you took the door off!! Happy Friday. xx


And it just got better, when we got back from shopping there was a letter from the hospital to have my eye lasered on 18th Sept. No news about my knee but that I can live with as long as I have to, the eye is getting more serious. Have a relaxing day. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, that is wonderful. So glad you will get that taken care of. Hoping the fix is quick, easy, and painless.


Barn-dweller said:


> And it just got better, when we got back from shopping there was a letter from the hospital to have my eye lasered on 18th Sept. No news about my knee but that I can live with as long as I have to, the eye is getting more serious. Have a relaxing day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although there are a few clouds around it is clearing up. Conservatory demolition lads were here at 8.15. They took the roof off and the whole structure collapsed outwards, the easiest one they've ever dismantled. Now cutting it up to take away in their van. Monday the foundations are being dug. Hopefully shopping later when they've gone. Sometime over the weekend have to shift some boxes from the kitchen to the dining room so the new cooker can be delivered on Wednesday, things are slowly coming together. Have a lovely Friday, weekend starts soon. xx


Glad it's beginning and hopefully will go quickly and smoothly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And it just got better, when we got back from shopping there was a letter from the hospital to have my eye lasered on 18th Sept. No news about my knee but that I can live with as long as I have to, the eye is getting more serious. Have a relaxing day. xx


Glad you finally have a date for the eye lasering procedure. Hopefully you will hear something soon about your knee. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have read, and answered it. I hope it is helpful. xoxoxo
> 
> I am catching up, from a long way back; but am running out of concectration, so am going to watch some tv, then go to bed! If I wake during the night, or cannot sleep, I will be back on, to read more posts! Have a wonderful day. xoxoxo


Thfnks Judi much appreciated xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And it just got better, when we got back from shopping there was a letter from the hospital to have my eye lasered on 18th Sept. No news about my knee but that I can live with as long as I have to, the eye is getting more serious. Have a relaxing day. xx


Glad the date has vome through for your eye surgery. Not too long to wait. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Revamped a cream denim jacket.....


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. Glad you got another new car. The other one was just causing you way to much stress. If your friend is not a car salesman she does not know if you got a goog deal or an okay deal. I am very happy your got rid of your lemon and have a shiny red car.
> You are a lucky lady to have such a special day with so many friends.


This year I had no interest in my birthday. So the good things that just happened unplanned were real fun. Like seeing a flower where you wouldn't expect to see one. That kind of feeling. I bought deer whistles to attach to the car grill. And am getting scented pads to put I'm the motor to possibly ward off critters. Man in store googled and found there are things to scare them away from the car. I'm going to try to look them up. I drank caffeinated soda and was awake til 5 am. Did kitchen organizing at 3 Am. I'm sure that's not normal. Now I'm awake but no energy and have errands to run..thank you for being happy for me. You are way nicer than my friend here.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I laugh when they rerun the missed show at 3 or 4 a.m. not everyone has something to record them or wants to stay up all night to watch it.
> 
> quote=jollypolly]I'm like you when my favorite show isn't on tv due to weather report or political event and my comfort tool is missing. Just the pits. Glad you have other things to get by with.


[/quote]
Sometimes it's during a show where missing part means the whole thing makes no sense. and here they don't rerun them al all. All I can do is give the tv dirty looks and a few choice words.


----------



## jinx

Sometimes a bit of caffeine helps reduce stress and anxiety. Perhaps you had toooo much. However it is nice the cupboards are cleaned. 


jollypolly said:


> This year I had no interest in my birthday. So the good things that just happened unplanned were real fun. Like seeing a flower where you wouldn't expect to see one. That kind of feeling. I bought deer whistles to attach to the car grill. And am getting scented pads to put I'm the motor to possibly ward off critters. Man in store googled and found there are things to scare them away from the car. I'm going to try to look them up. I drank caffeinated soda and was awake til 5 am. Did kitchen organizing at 3 Am. I'm sure that's not normal. Now I'm awake but no energy and have errands to run..thank you for being happy for me. You are way nicer than my friend here.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'd want a friend like that. xx
> :sm16: :sm16:


She popped my joy balloon and I've not felt joy for a loooong time so i felt bad that my joy was over. She's been so kind for these past 6 years that I am grateful for all her kindness but this was a disappointment. I tell my son if you wait for a perfect friend you will never find one. So I'm getting over it . probably sharing my feelings here has helped me get over it. As someone told me ...my friend isn't a salesman so probably doesn't know if it was a good deal. Anyway I have a car with less worry I'm hoping and that's my main concern. Even some men who know cars get hoodwinked by car dealers. There is a video on how to deal when buying a car. I wish I'd seen it before not after buying the ????. Funny how that red car picture pops up when I type the word car.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's me, just into bed with my supper. The family have gone to flamingo park in North Yorkshire, and by all accounts enjoying themselves. They've sent me a photo of the boys so I will post it on here when I get on my phone.
> 
> I called at the crem this morning and took some yellow roses for Albert. Then it was time for Asda, so I got my shopping in as I didn't get last week.
> 
> I've no more news. The weather is cooler and breezy, looked a bit dull at times but still seems to be fine with me.
> 
> I'll do some catchup now, I'm down to 25% battery. I shall read quickly hahaha.


Glad your day if fine. I can be tiring to walk those parks. Seems you made a good choice staying home. Sounds cozy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Revamped a cream denim jacket.....


Love the shade. xx :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Here r my boys at flamingo park. Richsrd on left and matthee on right
> You can tell by looking at them that theyve let s take a photo of them just to shut him up. Haha.


They will be glad someday to look at the photo and see their handsome selves. Yesterday A friend showed me a photo album with family back to the 50s when they had the brown tone photos with curvy edges. They were swimming and such ...grandparents in the pictures... clothes in the style of those days. Nice to have those photos. Anyway as I started to say your boys are very handsome.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Anyone heard from Nitzi this last couple of days, hope she's not ill, her tum was playing up a few days ago? xx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I made 10 jars of chutney yesterday and I am pleased with how it turned out so I might make some more.
> 
> I am off to the arthritis clinic this morning so will report back if I find out anything interesting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


I hope you get relief. No matter where I tell the doctor I'm hurting he tells me it's arthuritis. My friend's told me she has a great love life ....she goes to bed with Arthur Itis and wakes us to Ben Gay. (Here that's the name of an ointment for pain) ..there was a third name in the joke but I've forgotten it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone heard from Nitzi this last couple of days, hope she's not ill, her tum was playing up a few days ago? xx


No. I was wondering, too. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the shade. xx :sm24:


Just used half of a pot and did a tunic and pair of shorts at the same time so it didn't come out too dark.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I hope you get relief. No matter where I tell the doctor I'm hurting he tells me it's arthuritis. My friend's told me she has a great love life ....she goes to bed with Arthur Itis and wakes us to Ben Gay. (Here that's the name of an ointment for pain) ..there was a third name in the joke but I've forgotten it.


Thanks Polly. Arthur and I clash often but I won't let him beat me xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I wonder how you all are? I've got a little bit of news, not too good. Can you remember Vicky, sues SIL she had breast cancer and she went through chemo and everything got sorted? Well it's about her and sues brother. To cut a long story short, they were climbing up some rocks, tied onto each other, when Vicky slipped and fell. She brought down mark on top of her. She was winded and in lots of pain, she couldn't get her breath. Eventually they got her up and mark was able to get off her and went off to hospital. It turns out that she's got 5broken ribs and a punctured lung! Not only that, but they've found two cysts on her lungs, which they are going to take off. They don't think it's cancer but they are going to double check. She is due to go to New York in 5 weeks with her friends for a few days but they weren't sure she could fly with a punctured lung. Anyway now they say she can. So let's hope everything is going to be all right again.

I had marg up for a cup of tea and most of the day I've sudokued. She goes to Majorca in a couple of weeks for another break. I think this is what I aim to do.. Have as many breaks as I can I think. Apart from the winter. Hahahah. I hibernate.

Going to catch up now, so I'll see yawl soon. Luv yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Handsome lads. My Matthew is 19.


So is mine jinx. Just gone July. They grow up so quickly. Does he have ginger hair? My Matthew does and he is a bit firey, but so loving, always a hug for grandma where I have to chase Richard for one.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I wonder how you all are? I've got a little bit of news, not too good. Can you remember Vicky, sues SIL she had breast cancer and she went through chemo and everything got sorted? Well it's about her and sues brother. To cut a long story short, they were climbing up some rocks, tied onto each other, when Vicky slipped and fell. She brought down mark on top of her. She was winded and in lots of pain, she couldn't get her breath. Eventually they got her up and mark was able to get off her and went off to hospital. It turns out that she's got 5broken ribs and a punctured lung! Not only that, but they've found two cysts on her lungs, which they are going to take off. They don't think it's cancer but they are going to double check. She is due to go to New York in 5 weeks with her friends for a few days but they weren't sure she could fly with a punctured lung. Anyway now they say she can. So let's hope everything is going to be all right again.
> 
> I had marg up for a cup of tea and most of the day I've sudokued. She goes to Majorca in a couple of weeks for another break. I think this is what I aim to do.. Have as many breaks as I can I think. Apart from the winter. Hahahah. I hibernate.
> 
> Going to catch up now, so I'll see yawl soon. Luv yawl. Xxx


That's a lot for her to deal with, hope she has a relatively quick recovery


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Revamped a cream denim jacket.....


Looks good :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I thought they were the same age. No, that color hair is rare over here. His hair are black and his brothers hair are white blond. He also is a hugger and his brother is not. 


grandma susan said:


> So is mine jinx. Just gone July. They grow up so quickly. Does he have ginger hair? My Matthew does and he is a bit firey, but so loving, always a hug for grandma where I have to chase Richard for one.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> They will be glad someday to look at the photo and see their handsome selves. Yesterday A friend showed me a photo album with family back to the 50s when they had the brown tone photos with curvy edges. They were swimming and such ...grandparents in the pictures... clothes in the style of those days. Nice to have those photos. Anyway as I started to say your boys are very handsome.


Thanks jolly. I think so but I'm very biased hahahah


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a warm and sunny London! Safely home after a really nice trip with the kids, the return journey was very easy, thank goodness!! Missing the kids already but they'll be back next Saturday and we do need some catching up time after having them for over a week!! Looking forward to next year's trip already!!

I'm out again with Miriam tomorrow, we have a coach trip to the Cotswolds, hope it doesn't rain like it did on our last day out but I shall be taking my waterproof this time, just in case!

Going to catch up now, have a great one, whatever time of day it is with you!! Lotsa love! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although there are a few clouds around it is clearing up. Conservatory demolition lads were here at 8.15. They took the roof off and the whole structure collapsed outwards, the easiest one they've ever dismantled. Now cutting it up to take away in their van. Monday the foundations are being dug. Hopefully shopping later when they've gone. Sometime over the weekend have to shift some boxes from the kitchen to the dining room so the new cooker can be delivered on Wednesday, things are slowly coming together. Have a lovely Friday, weekend starts soon. xx


Excellent, you'll have everything just as you want it before you know it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> If you are not careful, Someone will put you on a Fall's Alert, and if you have too many of those, you will be put on another lost, to be checked regularly! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Send in the bubble wrap!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Conservatory so far. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And it just got better, when we got back from shopping there was a letter from the hospital to have my eye lasered on 18th Sept. No news about my knee but that I can live with as long as I have to, the eye is getting more serious. Have a relaxing day. xx


That's great news, so very pleased to hear that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Revamped a cream denim jacket.....


Great, nice job!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> This year I had no interest in my birthday. So the good things that just happened unplanned were real fun. Like seeing a flower where you wouldn't expect to see one. That kind of feeling. I bought deer whistles to attach to the car grill. And am getting scented pads to put I'm the motor to possibly ward off critters. Man in store googled and found there are things to scare them away from the car. I'm going to try to look them up. I drank caffeinated soda and was awake til 5 am. Did kitchen organizing at 3 Am. I'm sure that's not normal. Now I'm awake but no energy and have errands to run..thank you for being happy for me. You are way nicer than my friend here.


Feel for you dear with the caffeinated drink, that would be me too and it's awful, you feel like if you try to close your eyes, they will just spring open again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> She popped my joy balloon and I've not felt joy for a loooong time so i felt bad that my joy was over. She's been so kind for these past 6 years that I am grateful for all her kindness but this was a disappointment. I tell my son if you wait for a perfect friend you will never find one. So I'm getting over it . probably sharing my feelings here has helped me get over it. As someone told me ...my friend isn't a salesman so probably doesn't know if it was a good deal. Anyway I have a car with less worry I'm hoping and that's my main concern. Even some men who know cars get hoodwinked by car dealers. There is a video on how to deal when buying a car. I wish I'd seen it before not after buying the ????. Funny how that red car picture pops up when I type the word car.


Maybe think about giving up on her, she might be having a bad time with something you don't know about and took it out on you, maybe because she just didn't think. We always hurt the ones we love..... xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone heard from Nitzi this last couple of days, hope she's not ill, her tum was playing up a few days ago? xx


Haven't seen anything from her, I too hope she is ok and not suffering with her tum xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone heard from Nitzi this last couple of days, hope she's not ill, her tum was playing up a few days ago? xx


Just pm'd Nitzi, will keep you all informed! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Conservatory so far. xx


Oh!!!! They cleared up well, didn't they?!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just pm'd Nitzi, will keep you all informed! xxxx


Thank you! Glad you had a lovely time away and glad you made it safely back. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh!!!! They cleared up well, didn't they?!! xxxx


Yes took it all away and we have a skip parked by the side of the house, hopefully the builder will do the same, but a lot of the rubble and soil will go to fill in the pond. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I wonder how you all are? I've got a little bit of news, not too good. Can you remember Vicky, sues SIL she had breast cancer and she went through chemo and everything got sorted? Well it's about her and sues brother. To cut a long story short, they were climbing up some rocks, tied onto each other, when Vicky slipped and fell. She brought down mark on top of her. She was winded and in lots of pain, she couldn't get her breath. Eventually they got her up and mark was able to get off her and went off to hospital. It turns out that she's got 5broken ribs and a punctured lung! Not only that, but they've found two cysts on her lungs, which they are going to take off. They don't think it's cancer but they are going to double check. She is due to go to New York in 5 weeks with her friends for a few days but they weren't sure she could fly with a punctured lung. Anyway now they say she can. So let's hope everything is going to be all right again.
> 
> I had marg up for a cup of tea and most of the day I've sudokued. She goes to Majorca in a couple of weeks for another break. I think this is what I aim to do.. Have as many breaks as I can I think. Apart from the winter. Hahahah. I hibernate.
> 
> Going to catch up now, so I'll see yawl soon. Luv yawl. Xxx


Sending healing vibes xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Conservatory so far. xx


Ready for the next one ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Ready for the next one ????


I wish, lots more work yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! Glad you had a lovely time away and glad you made it safely back. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, yes, it was great and the kids thought so too, just sorry we've brought Jake back with a stinker of a cold, hope he shakes it off soon, I can't imagine how he caught that but he does love a cuddle with his grandma!!! :sm23: :sm12: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Excellent, you'll have everything just as you want it before you know it!! xxxx


Lovely to have you home bony lass. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Lovely to have you home bony lass. Glad you had a great time.


Thanks dear, I missed my daily natter on here!! Just checked the weather forecast for the Cotswolds tomorrow and it's 18'C with a 40% chance of rain!!! :sm16: :sm25: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, yes, it was great and the kids thought so too, just sorry we've brought Jake back with a stinker of a cold, hope he shakes it off soon, I can't imagine how he caught that but he does love a cuddle with his grandma!!! :sm23: :sm12: :sm06: xxxx


Oh, that is too bad. Glad he still enjoys those cuddles! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I missed my daily natter on here!! Just checked the weather forecast for the Cotswolds tomorrow and it's 18'C with a 40% chance of rain!!! :sm16: :sm25: :sm23: xxxx


Good thing you plan to take your rain jacket! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Revamped a cream denim jacket.....


Gorgeous ???? doesn't purple just make ya feel good ????????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> She popped my joy balloon and I've not felt joy for a loooong time so i felt bad that my joy was over. She's been so kind for these past 6 years that I am grateful for all her kindness but this was a disappointment. I tell my son if you wait for a perfect friend you will never find one. So I'm getting over it . probably sharing my feelings here has helped me get over it. As someone told me ...my friend isn't a salesman so probably doesn't know if it was a good deal. Anyway I have a car with less worry I'm hoping and that's my main concern. Even some men who know cars get hoodwinked by car dealers. There is a video on how to deal when buying a car. I wish I'd seen it before not after buying the ????. Funny how that red car picture pops up when I type the word car.


6 years is a good run, maybe something else was wrong with her that day and she accidentally took it out on you?
We all make mistakes, but I am truly sorry that she stole your joy that day. Hopefully you get it back soon. ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, yes, it was great and the kids thought so too, just sorry we've brought Jake back with a stinker of a cold, hope he shakes it off soon, I can't imagine how he caught that but he does love a cuddle with his grandma!!! :sm23: :sm12: :sm06: xxxx


Oh bless him.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is so true! If my DH ever shows any sign of being off colour, I will ask him once, or twice, and if he says he is fine, I will then leave him to his own devices, and get on with my own things; then if heis sick he eventually mentions seeing a doctor. Otherwise he NEVER mentions being ill voluntarily! :sm16: :sm16:


Oh my, my DH acts like a little child with the tiniest sniffle.. ????????
You'd think he broke every bone in his body! He won't actually cry, but it's just as bad really.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Conservatory so far. xx


That looks very nice ???? such pretty sliding doors.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Maybe think about giving up on her, she might be having a bad time with something you don't know about and took it out on you, maybe because she just didn't think. We always hurt the ones we love..... xxxx


Don't we just think alike! That'll teach me to read ahead before commenting lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Gorgeous ???? doesn't purple just make ya feel good ????????


Oh yes xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Welcome home June xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> That looks very nice ???? such pretty sliding doors.


That's the entrance to the kitchen, it's being changed to a single door that opens and hooks right back and the other side just glass. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Chili is madethe way that you like it! Tell the Chili Police, that there are NO recognised Chili Police, and everyone has their own way of making things! That is what cooking is all about, adopting recipies to suit oneself, and the family! xoxoxo


Exactly!


----------



## PurpleFi

Up early as I'm off to the Southern Wool Show. Lots of empty bags just in case I buy something!

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> That was pudding. Didn't have starter. Starters as big as main meal. The pies and chips we got was on special for $5





nitz8catz said:



> That's a better price than I would have paid over here. Most meals start at $10 (Canadian dollars) here.


Mav, with the exchange rate, the cost of the meal is about the same in both countries, so it would cost about the same!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Judi, you lost your hat!!! Love your basket and good to know it was made from garden waste!!! xx


Yes, I got sick of seeing me with a hat on, so it was time to update the Photo! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So pretty, love it!! xx


Now I have to work out how to keep doing this! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Up early as I'm off to the Southern Wool Show. Lots of empty bags just in case I buy something!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Have fun. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. I have noticed the mornings are getting a lot cooler, autumn is coming. Putting blinds up and shifting boxes are the orders for today then sit and relax. Have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Up early as I'm off to the Southern Wool Show. Lots of empty bags just in case I buy something!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


I was up early for my trip to the Cotswolds with Miriam! Have a good day!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The farm I worked on had a small dairy herd so they were always waiting at the gate at milking time so didn't have to round them up. xx :sm24:


I do remember the dairy cows, but I never worked with them, I lined on my grandfathers Dairy farm, and we moved sometime beforeI turned 5, because I began school in the town, not the Area School, and my older brother had to begin school again! I do remember that Grandad had a milking machine, and when the cream was separated from the milk, his pigs got the skimmed milk. I was about 21 when skim milk began to be sold in the shops for Human consumption, Ijust couldn't believe it; as far as I was concerned, it was food for Pigs! I never got around to drinking skim milk, and I still think it is pig food! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Did a list at the bottom of the previous page, not found anywhere yet to get kangaroo and buffalo but will do eventually and anything else to try, although have had kangaroo but can't remember what it was like. xx





jinx said:


> Oh. Um. Okay.


Kangaroo, Emu, Buffalo, Camel, Crocodile and wild Boar, are all available at different Restaurants throughout Austrailia, but I am not sure if they are exported much, yet! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Kangaroo, Emu, Buffalo, Camel, Crocodile and wild Boar, are all available at different Restaurants throughout Austrailia, but I am not sure if they are exported much, yet! :sm06: :sm16:


I've had ostrich quite a few times but never emu, I'm guessing they'd be quite similar. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Gorgeous ????,❣I love it


Thank you, apparently it gets better, the long it is done! We shall see! My hair has never got thicker than the fineness of baby hair, so my curls, and hair, are the same as they were when I was a baby; where as most of my siblings have thick, strong hair, like my mother had, and I got my father's type of hair! :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I've always been happy with my hair. It is slightly wavy and fairly easily controlled. And it was a gorgeous golden chestnut colour. Once!


I always liked my hair, whatever it did, it never bothered me; it seemed to bother my alder sisters more. I think my hair had some kind of curl when I was little, dead straight in my teenage years, then after that, the curls andwaves came back; but the way I looked after my hair never really changed! Now I just don't use shampoo, or products with any alcohols, or sulphates, and that means my hair doesn't get as dry, as it used too, so it feels much better!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. After all the rain yesterday it makes a nice change, but the garden is happy. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then spun some black wensleydale and plied it with lilac lace weight wool. I am pleased with the result (photo later).
> 
> Have a load off apples come of the tree so I guess I'll be prepping them for the freezer today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I have a range of Merino Coloured wool, from White, through to black, including a few shades of brown, that I have spun, now I am deciding what I want to make with it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sudan. Sudan is the 10th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> India. India is the 9th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is the 8th largest producer of wool in the world. ...
> Iran. ...
> Turkey. ...
> Argentina. ...
> New Zealand. ...
> The United States of America.
> China
> Australia
> 
> Fixed it.


I thought Australia would be the highest, but China is a bit of a shock!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. You will be a brioche expert when that class is finished.
> Bella-kitty reminds me of our horses. They loved to get out and eat grass in the yard. However, if we offered them grass from our hand they refused it.


I am now w ishing that I had done Brioche for. DGD's jacket, but I am not ondoing it; and the next one Idonmight be done in Brioche! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Not really. When I am spinning I jut squish up a curl and let it run through like that. I think a real spinner would throw up their hands in horror if they saw how I spin, but it works for me and I don't want smooth yarn for my weaving. Having said that I am trying to do some nice even spinning, not got there yet. xx


Apparently once you get there, it is very difficult to get back to the rough spinning!


----------



## Xiang

I am signing off now, my concentration has desintergrated, andit is getting harder to read. 
To those who have had Cateracts removed, how much trouble did you have reading, before the op was finally done? One of my eyes is very blurry, and it gets very annoying, when trying to read a book! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:17 am EDT and 11'C (52'F) A brisk start to a lovely day (going up to 21'C (70'F). Just the kind of weather I like at the end of summer, SWEATER WEATHER in the morning. :sm01:
I spent the entire day at the LYS reteaching the one lady from the class. She admitted that she wasn't really listening during class. She didn't listen much while I was reteaching her either. I had to correct her notes several times. I even said to her that everything that she was writing down was already on the two pages of paper that I handed out during class. Then she pulled the papers out. When she actually knit the brioche, she did fine. Her problem had been her cast on and set up row. She had made extra yarnovers all over the place. Once she did a simple knit cast on and 1 row of K1,P1, her knitting was fine after that.
Yesterday, DD and I did the farmer's run. I was looking for a bushel of peppers. We went all the way out to Brighton along the smaller highway. The main highway 401 was full of cars trying to get somewhere for the long weekend. We went past Victoria Park in Cobourg where Poutinefest was underway but there weren't that many participants, the lines were long and the prices were high. So we went to the Big Apple. They have awesome poutines with local cheese curds and smoked meat on top. We had a smoked meat brisket poutine and it was big enough that we shared. And we finished it off with BEAVERTAILS!!! I had a Pecan pie beavertail and DD had a Chocolate Brownie beavertail. We were thoroughly stuffed. We also brought home some apple bread and apple fritters and donuts stuffed with apple jelly. Because Big Apple!
We continued our run out to Brighton. There was construction all the way and we had to wait at several stops for quite a while. What normally takes a couple of hours took most of the day. I did hit all the farm stands between Cobourg and Brighton and I did get half a bushel. Rutherfords stand, (that have the awesome butter tarts that I took to Toronto) said they could get me a bushel if I give them at least 3 days notice. I've got their card so I might call later next week.
We finished off the day with a barbeque of prime rib steaks and O'Brien potatoes. The steaks made a mess of the barbeque because there was so much fat marbelling on them but they were so yummy. Too bad they were so huge, we couldn't eat them in one sitting and I couldn't divide them up because of the rib bones so everyone is having steak leftover today.
I'm off to the LYS again today for the cast on for a September KAL. Mum is off to my sister's to babysit dog and cat. And tomorrow is a run to Costco for groceries.
A busy way to end my holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am now w ishing that I had done Brioche for. DGD's jacket, but I am not ondoing it; and the next one Idonmight be done in Brioche! ????????


Go for it. I'm still intending to make a squishy cardigan in Brioche. I want to replace a sweater that I loved too much. It is really pilly, ratty looking and it has threads off near the edges. If I can make one just like it to replace it, I will be very happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I thought Australia would be the highest, but China is a bit of a shock!


Apparently a lot of the wool that China produces is used internally. I wouldn't think they would use too much wool fabric, but DD tells me that there are a lot of mountain areas in China and they like wool mats. The blankets that Canada sends to them whenever they have an earthquake, get used at mats. (Maybe they just think that our blankets are scratchy).


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I always liked my hair, whatever it did, it never bothered me; it seemed to bother my alder sisters more. I think my hair had some kind of curl when I was little, dead straight in my teenage years, then after that, the curls andwaves came back; but the way I looked after my hair never really changed! Now I just don't use shampoo, or products with any alcohols, or sulphates, and that means my hair doesn't get as dry, as it used too, so it feels much better!


A lot of people over here use an oil based shampoo/conditioner all in one. It seems counter-intuitive to use oil to wash your hair, but oil attracts dirt, I'm told, and it's the water that actually does the cleaning anyways.
DD can't use any products with alcohol in them on her head so she has always had an oil based product and has lovely wavy happy hair.
Beer also works nicely. I used to use that when I was a teen.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Just in case. ????????????????


PurpleFi said:


> Up early as I'm off to the Southern Wool Show. Lots of empty bags just in case I buy something!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Kangaroo, Emu, Buffalo, Camel, Crocodile and wild Boar, are all available at different Restaurants throughout Austrailia, but I am not sure if they are exported much, yet! :sm06: :sm16:


We have buffalo farms nearby so Buffalo is easily available. There is a place just west of Toronto that sells sausages of everything that you have listed except Crocodile. There is also a restaurant in Whitby that has burgers of everything that you have listed. I'm not sure where the animals are grown. I never asked.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I do remember the dairy cows, but I never worked with them, I lined on my grandfathers Dairy farm, and we moved sometime beforeI turned 5, because I began school in the town, not the Area School, and my older brother had to begin school again! I do remember that Grandad had a milking machine, and when the cream was separated from the milk, his pigs got the skimmed milk. I was about 21 when skim milk began to be sold in the shops for Human consumption, Ijust couldn't believe it; as far as I was concerned, it was food for Pigs! I never got around to drinking skim milk, and I still think it is pig food! ????????????


When I was young we used to drink reconstituted skim milk. I won't touch it to this day. It doesn't even get fed to the cats or get used in baking. Awful stuff.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I quite agree. The mornings are a bit crisper and the hours of sunlight are lessened. Autumn is indeed on it's way. BTW when I say I quite agree is that insulting? I do not entirely remember the objection to that word. If it is insulting or rude I will try not to use it any longer. To me it is not rude or insulting.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. I have noticed the mornings are getting a lot cooler, autumn is coming. Putting blinds up and shifting boxes are the orders for today then sit and relax. Have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you are enjoying your trip and staying dry.


London Girl said:


> I was up early for my trip to the Cotswolds with Miriam! Have a good day!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. I have noticed the mornings are getting a lot cooler, autumn is coming. Putting blinds up and shifting boxes are the orders for today then sit and relax. Have a lovely weekend. xx


I hope you can get your blinds up quickly and have a relaxing sit afterwards. The vertical blinds in the family room have quit. They won't slide or turn so the channel that they slide in will need to be replaced. That might get done while mum is at my sister's house. Somethings are a lot easier without the "coach". :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, with the exchange rate, the cost of the meal is about the same in both countries, so it would cost about the same!???? xoxoxo


But for $10 I wouldnt' get pie and chips, I'd get a tiny burger of questionable meat (mostly soy, I think) and refried chips. The pie and chips would cost a lot more over here. If I could find it, now that our British Pub has closed. They had bad service but the food was awesome.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I quite agree. The mornings are a bit crisper and the hours of sunlight are lessened. Autumn is indeed on it's way. BTW when I say I quite agree is that insulting? I do not entirely remember the objection to that word. If it is insulting or rude I will try not to use it any longer. To me it is not rude or insulting.


Can't see it being insulting at all, all it says to me is that you are agreeing with what I said. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you can get your blinds up quickly and have a relaxing sit afterwards. The vertical blinds in the family room have quit. They won't slide or turn so the channel that they slide in will need to be replaced. That might get done while mum is at my sister's house. Somethings are a lot easier without the "coach". :sm19:


It's taken all morning but it's finally up, now for boxes this afternoon. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Up early as I'm off to the Southern Wool Show. Lots of empty bags just in case I buy something!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Happy Saturday.
Enjoy the wool fumes and come home with all bags full.


----------



## jinx

I was thinking of when I said Harold told me something was quite good or did I say pretty good. I forget, but just know I would never be insulting on purpose.


Barn-dweller said:


> Can't see it being insulting at all, all it says to me is that you are agreeing with what I said. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I missed my daily natter on here!! Just checked the weather forecast for the Cotswolds tomorrow and it's 18'C with a 40% chance of rain!!! :sm16: :sm25: :sm23: xxxx


Take a jacket. Perfect weather for whatever you want to do, so long as it doesn't rain. I'm glad that the incessant heat has finally broke over here. I was actually able to be outside of air conditioning and got to do some outside things that I had put off for a long time. Not that I want a return to winter weather either. I just think that sweater weather is the best weather.
Enjoy the Cotswalds, even if you have to run between the raindrops.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes took it all away and we have a skip parked by the side of the house, hopefully the builder will do the same, but a lot of the rubble and soil will go to fill in the pond. xxxx


You had a pond?


----------



## jinx

Morning from my lovely little corner of the world. My honeydoer is coming today to hopefully fix my computer. ????As an added bonus it is his weekend with my greatgrands so I get to play with them while he does my list of chores. 
I sure dislike using a different computer. How do you all manage with auto-correct? It drives me insaner. The mouse is also a problem. On my mouse there is a button to go backwards. I have to hunt for the back arrow on the p.c. and the tablet. It is a good thing I am not getting graded on my typing skills using these awkward machines. It is 8 a.m. so I am going to get dressed before my company arrives.
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just pm'd Nitzi, will keep you all informed! xxxx


I'm sorry all. My tum just acts up occasionally, usually when DD tries to "poison" me with too much spice. I've asked her to go easy on the spice, or to put it on the table and put it on the food when it is on the plate, then I can put the little bit that I like and she can overwhelm hers.
I just need to eat bland food for a couple of days until my tum feels like spice again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Conservatory so far. xx


Your workmen did a nice job. If it was that easy to come down, it was definitely due to be replaced. I'd like a conservatory on the back of the house. We call them sunrooms here because they are heated by the sun. Perhaps the snow wouldn't come through the patio door then.


----------



## nitz8catz

My laptop tells me it is restarting to install updates. I hate Windows updates, they quite often break other things. So I'm signing off now.
everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Up early as I'm off to the Southern Wool Show. Lots of empty bags just in case I buy something!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I also dislike updates. Irritates me that I bought and paid for the computer and cannot decide if I want updates or not. If I postpone the updates I cannot turn off the computer as it will update before it shuts off. 
I remember when windows 10 was being forced upon us as updates. I had set my computer to not allow updates, but I got up at 3a.m. and windows 10 was loading. I stopped it but other people that did not turn on their computers until later found it had been loaded and caused them lots of problems


nitz8catz said:


> My laptop tells me it is restarting to install updates. I hate Windows updates, they quite often break other things. So I'm signing off now.
> everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's taken all morning but it's finally up, now for boxes this afternoon. xx :sm16:


Glad you got that out of the way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry all. My tum just acts up occasionally, usually when DD tries to "poison" me with too much spice. I've asked her to go easy on the spice, or to put it on the table and put it on the food when it is on the plate, then I can put the little bit that I like and she can overwhelm hers.
> I just need to eat bland food for a couple of days until my tum feels like spice again.


I hope it gets better soon! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You had a pond?


Yes, badly neglected and quite big for the size of garden. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Saturday.
> Enjoy the wool fumes and come home with all bags full.


Think I may have overdone it. The big bag is merino silk and yak and very cheap so I bought the lot!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Think I may have overdone it. The big bag is merino silk and yak and very cheap so I bought the lot!


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Think I may have overdone it. The big bag is merino silk and yak and very cheap so I bought the lot!


Wow what a haul, that will keep you busy for a while. xx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow what a haul, that will keep you busy for a while. xx :sm09: :sm24:


That's what Mr P said x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:17 am EDT and 11'C (52'F) A brisk start to a lovely day (going up to 21'C (70'F). Just the kind of weather I like at the end of summer, SWEATER WEATHER in the morning. :sm01:
> I spent the entire day at the LYS reteaching the one lady from the class. She admitted that she wasn't really listening during class. She didn't listen much while I was reteaching her either. I had to correct her notes several times. I even said to her that everything that she was writing down was already on the two pages of paper that I handed out during class. Then she pulled the papers out. When she actually knit the brioche, she did fine. Her problem had been her cast on and set up row. She had made extra yarnovers all over the place. Once she did a simple knit cast on and 1 row of K1,P1, her knitting was fine after that.
> Yesterday, DD and I did the farmer's run. I was looking for a bushel of peppers. We went all the way out to Brighton along the smaller highway. The main highway 401 was full of cars trying to get somewhere for the long weekend. We went past Victoria Park in Cobourg where Poutinefest was underway but there weren't that many participants, the lines were long and the prices were high. So we went to the Big Apple. They have awesome poutines with local cheese curds and smoked meat on top. We had a smoked meat brisket poutine and it was big enough that we shared. And we finished it off with BEAVERTAILS!!! I had a Pecan pie beavertail and DD had a Chocolate Brownie beavertail. We were thoroughly stuffed. We also brought home some apple bread and apple fritters and donuts stuffed with apple jelly. Because Big Apple!
> We continued our run out to Brighton. There was construction all the way and we had to wait at several stops for quite a while. What normally takes a couple of hours took most of the day. I did hit all the farm stands between Cobourg and Brighton and I did get half a bushel. Rutherfords stand, (that have the awesome butter tarts that I took to Toronto) said they could get me a bushel if I give them at least 3 days notice. I've got their card so I might call later next week.
> We finished off the day with a barbeque of prime rib steaks and O'Brien potatoes. The steaks made a mess of the barbeque because there was so much fat marbelling on them but they were so yummy. Too bad they were so huge, we couldn't eat them in one sitting and I couldn't divide them up because of the rib bones so everyone is having steak leftover today.
> I'm off to the LYS again today for the cast on for a September KAL. Mum is off to my sister's to babysit dog and cat. And tomorrow is a run to Costco for groceries.
> A busy way to end my holidays.


Glad to see you back dear, I'd forgotten you were still on holiday! Well done on having so much patience with your wayward pupil, I hope she makes good use of your teachings!! Sounds like you had a good time at Big Apple, it sounds like fun!! Xxxx I


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I quite agree. The mornings are a bit crisper and the hours of sunlight are lessened. Autumn is indeed on it's way. BTW when I say I quite agree is that insulting? I do not entirely remember the objection to that word. If it is insulting or rude I will try not to use it any longer. To me it is not rude or insulting.


Nor to me!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are enjoying your trip and staying dry.


Thanks jinx, we are on our way home now but heavy traffic on the motorway is slowing us down. We've had lovely weather all day except for a really heavy downpour just as we got out of the bus at our second stop so we had to take refuge in the pub! Had a very nice lunch in there of calves liver, Savoy cabbage and mustard mash, and of course, a glass of wine!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was thinking of when I said Harold told me something was quite good or did I say pretty good. I forget, but just know I would never be insulting on purpose.


I think we know you well enough by now dear!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, we are on our way home now but heavy traffic on the motorway is slowing us down. We've had lovely weather all day except for a really heavy downpour just as we got out of the bus at our second stop so we had to take refuge in the pub! Had a very nice lunch in there of calves liver, Savoy cabbage and mustard mash, and of course, a glass of wine!! Xxxx


How convenient you were near a pub when it rained. :sm23: Wondered it you would go to Bourton on the Water, It's a lovely village isn't it and doesn't look too busy today. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry all. My tum just acts up occasionally, usually when DD tries to "poison" me with too much spice. I've asked her to go easy on the spice, or to put it on the table and put it on the food when it is on the plate, then I can put the little bit that I like and she can overwhelm hers.
> I just need to eat bland food for a couple of days until my tum feels like spice again.


Glad you are over it now and back with us! I can't take too much spice either!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you are over it now and back with us! I can't take too much spice either!!


Or garlic. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all I'm late tonight, I'm at Stephens and we've just had lasagne, it was lovely. He is going diving tomorrow. 

I went with sue for coffee, and that's about all I've done. I didn't come up here until 4ish.

Josephine I hope you got some more sheep hair to dye and spin. I'm thinking of coming down to yours but I'll talk to you soon. Haha. Did I tell you I've got a senior railcard? ????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I quite agree. The mornings are a bit crisper and the hours of sunlight are lessened. Autumn is indeed on it's way. BTW when I say I quite agree is that insulting? I do not entirely remember the objection to that word. If it is insulting or rude I will try not to use it any longer. To me it is not rude or insulting.


You could never be rude or insulting.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello all I'm late tonight, I'm at Stephens and we've just had lasagne, it was lovely. He is going diving tomorrow.
> 
> I went with sue for coffee, and that's about all I've done. I didn't come up here until 4ish.
> 
> Josephine I hope you got some more sheep hair to dye and spin. I'm thinking of coming down to yours but I'll talk to you soon. Haha. Did I tell you I've got a senior railcard? ð


Really! You've got a railcard! What ever next. I got my refund today from LNER.
I gave bought a lot of sheep but tonight I have spun yak. It's so soft. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Think I may have overdone it. The big bag is merino silk and yak and very cheap so I bought the lot!


Aw Josephine, you've spoil yourself now...have you got enough?????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Aw Josephine, you've spoil yourself now...have you got enough?????????????


NEVER! x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Really! You've got a railcard! What ever next. I got my refund today from LNER.
> I gave bought a lot of sheep but tonight I have spun yak. It's so soft. Xx


What a beautiful yak ???? Whatever floats your boat does for me. I know that I do what I want. So it's ok....trust me...hope you don't mind but I've given sue the salad dressing you got at sainsburys when you were here, it's not something I fancy so it's better than throwing it away.


----------



## grandma susan

I think the gerbals have been on the double espresso.....wish they took drinking chocolate....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I think the gerbals have been on the double espresso.....wish they took drinking chocolate....


Try giving them some in a saucer they might like it and calm them down.xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Try giving them some in a saucer they might like it and calm them down.xx :sm23:


If all else fails I'll have a double espresso then the three of us can stay awake.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> If all else fails I'll have a double espresso then the three of us can stay awake.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> What a beautiful yak ???? Whatever floats your boat does for me. I know that I do what I want. So it's ok....trust me...hope you don't mind but I've given sue the salad dressing you got at sainsburys when you were here, it's not something I fancy so it's better than throwing it away.


No probs. My boat is well and truly floated xxx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I do remember the dairy cows, but I never worked with them, I lined on my grandfathers Dairy farm, and we moved sometime beforeI turned 5, because I began school in the town, not the Area School, and my older brother had to begin school again! I do remember that Grandad had a milking machine, and when the cream was separated from the milk, his pigs got the skimmed milk. I was about 21 when skim milk began to be sold in the shops for Human consumption, Ijust couldn't believe it; as far as I was concerned, it was food for Pigs! I never got around to drinking skim milk, and I still think it is pig food! ????????????


Out parents went through a phase where they bought big jars of fresh from the dairy milk. What wasn't understood back then was lactose intolerance. Made me so sick. And years later mom says oh yeah you were a soy milk baby when you were born.... ????.... I even hated the smell of it. Smelled like a dirty ol cow????.
Turned me off milk even if I could drink it, which I can't.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious blue skied sunny Norfolk. Didn't get any boxes moved yesterday, spent the afternoon playing with knobs, door knobs before you imaginations take off. Think DH has got it sorted this morning, just keeping out of his way. Nothing else planned have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I think the gerbals have been on the double espresso.....wish they took drinking chocolate....





Barn-dweller said:


> Try giving them some in a saucer they might like it and calm them down.xx :sm23:


I know that you are joking (at least I hope so), but please check on the toxicity of Chocolate, and coffee, before dosing the Gerbil, with either of those drinks! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm05: ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Slept like a log and dreamt in wool last night. Going to have a play with some of my purchases today.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Or garlic. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Really! You've got a railcard! What ever next. I got my refund today from LNER.
> I gave bought a lot of sheep but tonight I have spun yak. It's so soft. Xx


Lovely colour!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Try giving them some in a saucer they might like it and calm them down.xx :sm23:


Can I just mention that hot chocolate is full of caffeine........? Just sayin'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, happy September!! It's warm-ish and sunny here in London today but not as warm as it has been.

We're off to the supermarket shortly and then I need to give my house a clean, it has been somewhat neglected recently. 

Tomorrow, I am at the shop all day as the boss is on holiday and they won't pay someone else to take charge. Another volunteer was supposed to join me in the morning and she knows a lot more that I do but her cat is ill and has to go to the vet so I will be flying solo at the start of the day!! Miriam is coming to keep me company but her hands are so deformed with Arthur that there's not a lot she is able to do but at least she'll be there.

We had a lovely day yesterday, although we didn't really have long enough in each of the three towns we visited so we might go back for longer at some point, it is really beautiful there.

Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How convenient you were near a pub when it rained. :sm23: Wondered it you would go to Bourton on the Water, It's a lovely village isn't it and doesn't look too busy today. xxxx


It was busy enough but still very pleasant!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely colour!! xxxx


That's the natural colour but I might try dyeing it and then knitting some mittens. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, happy September!! It's warm-ish and sunny here in London today but not as warm as it has been.
> 
> We're off to the supermarket shortly and then I need to give my house a clean, it has been somewhat neglected recently.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am at the shop all day as the boss is on holiday and they won't pay someone else to take charge. Another volunteer was supposed to join me in the morning and she knows a lot more that I do but her cat is ill and has to go to the vet so I will be flying solo at the start of the day!! Miriam is coming to keep me company but her hands are so deformed with Arthur that there's not a lot she is able to do but at least she'll be there.
> 
> We had a lovely day yesterday, although we didn't really have long enough in each of the three towns we visited so we might go back for longer at some point, it is really beautiful there.
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you had a good day. I love the Cotswolds, picture perfect. Good luck in the shop tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

As June says HAPPY SEPTEMBER. My favourite month. xx


----------



## Xiang

To anyone with family, and/or friends, living in Texas, or just visiting; who may have been affected by the shooting which took place along a highway, killing and injuring a number of people; please accept my deepest sympathy!

I am deeply saddened by the increasing number of these atrocities; and really do not understand why the weapons are not being made much harder to access, or even made illegal. I really do not understand why these assault weapons (? weapons of Mass Destruction), which were developed for use in times of Warfare; not in the Public Arena! *SMH* ????????????????

Enough of getting on my Soapbox, and RANTING.
I will now remove myself, from here, so I can CALM myself again, and weave some squares, knit some more of DGD's jacket, and probably get back on here, a bit later!
Have a wonderful day, whatever may be on your agenda! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you are having nice weather. Don't you always feel better when the weather is nice? Glad the knob problem has been sorted. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious blue skied sunny Norfolk. Didn't get any boxes moved yesterday, spent the afternoon playing with knobs, door knobs before you imaginations take off. Think DH has got it sorted this morning, just keeping out of his way. Nothing else planned have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday. You have a lot of pretty new things to play with today. I believe you will have a good time.
I can only dream of having a good nights sleep, but I feel glad that you slept like a log of wool.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Slept like a log and dreamt in wool last night. Going to have a play with some of my purchases today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. How can your house need cleaning? You are never there to make it dirty. 
Hope things run smoothly at the shop. Glad Miriam will be there to offer you moral support.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, happy September!! It's warm-ish and sunny here in London today but not as warm as it has been.
> 
> We're off to the supermarket shortly and then I need to give my house a clean, it has been somewhat neglected recently.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am at the shop all day as the boss is on holiday and they won't pay someone else to take charge. Another volunteer was supposed to join me in the morning and she knows a lot more that I do but her cat is ill and has to go to the vet so I will be flying solo at the start of the day!! Miriam is coming to keep me company but her hands are so deformed with Arthur that there's not a lot she is able to do but at least she'll be there.
> 
> We had a lovely day yesterday, although we didn't really have long enough in each of the three towns we visited so we might go back for longer at some point, it is really beautiful there.
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you are having nice weather. Don't you always feel better when the weather is nice? Glad the knob problem has been sorted.


Well two of them have, just 6 more doors to sort out. DH has now moved on to other things so goodness knows when they will get done. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. How can your house need cleaning? You are never there to make it dirty.
> Hope things run smoothly at the shop. Glad Miriam will be there to offer you moral support.


Yes but DH is at home and it's amazing how much mess one man can make, don't I know it. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> As June says HAPPY SEPTEMBER. My favourite month. xx


"In September when the grapes are growing, Margeurita picking grapes with me"!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> To anyone with family, and/or friends, living in Texas, or just visiting; who may have been affected by the shooting which took place along a highway, killing and injuring a number of people; please accept my deepest sympathy!
> 
> I am deeply saddened by the increasing number of these atrocities; and really do not understand why the weapons are not being made much harder to access, or even made illegal. I really do not understand why these assault weapons (? weapons of Mass Destruction), which were developed for use in times of Warfare; not in the Public Arena! *SMH* ????????????????
> 
> Enough of getting on my Soapbox, and RANTING.
> I will now remove myself, from here, so I can CALM myself again, and weave some squares, knit some more of DGD's jacket, and probably get back on here, a bit later!
> Have a wonderful day, whatever may be on your agenda! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'm with you all the way there Judi. Our dear Dreamweaver/Jynx lives in Texas, I'm sure she would also echo your sentiments :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: xxxx :sm10:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. How can your house need cleaning? You are never there to make it dirty.
> Hope things run smoothly at the shop. Glad Miriam will be there to offer you moral support.


This is true but I guess that when I tear in and out, I do things in a hurry and think "I'll clean it up later"!! We also had the kids here for a few days........nuff said!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but DH is at home and it's amazing how much mess one man can make, don't I know it. xx


Yep, there is that too!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Honeydoers was here only 3 minutes and he had my computer up and running. He was willing to share his knowledge with me. He was surprised I remembered the tricks he has shown me in the past. Who knew there was a reason the fn key had a purpose. 
The little man found a box of match box cars and magnets that I had stored away when my grands got too old for them. He had a great time building things with the magnetic blocks. All of a sudden all of us were building with magnets and Lego's. Lilly was involved with her crafting cupboard. I think she leaves more of a mess than the little one does. I am afraid to open the door to her cupboard as everything might spill out. 
Today I miss them. Yesterday after 3 hours I was glad to hug and kiss them good-bye. 
Today is a lazy day. Nothing planned but knitting more hats and using up small skein of yarn. I have 80 hats ready to donate. 
Hoping you are all having a great Sunday.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Honeydoers was here only 3 minutes and he had my computer up and running. He was willing to share his knowledge with me. He was surprised I remembered the tricks he has shown me in the past. Who knew there was a reason the fn key had a purpose.
> The little man found a box of match box cars and magnets that I had stored away when my grands got too old for them. He had a great time building things with the magnetic blocks. All of a sudden all of us were building with magnets and Lego's. Lilly was involved with her crafting cupboard. I think she leaves more of a mess than the little one does. I am afraid to open the door to her cupboard as everything might spill out.
> Today I miss them. Yesterday after 3 hours I was glad to hug and kiss them good-bye.
> Today is a lazy day. Nothing planned but knitting more hats and using up small skein of yarn. I have 80 hats ready to donate.
> Hoping you are all having a great Sunday.


I know exactly what you mean about your mixed emotions re having the kids there, I am the same. I love them with a passion but
look forward to the peace and quiet when they go home!! After having had them for over a week, the house is eerily quiet without them!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all.. Boy o boy has it rained today. Showered off and on but they were very very heavy. I didn't sleep to good last night. I was woken up at 3ish with an alarm going....everyone in the house (gerbals and daisy included) were fast asleep. I could here it coming from downstairs, I was not heroic enough to go and find the cause so I got Stephen out of his bed. He went down and it was the carbon ManoxidemAlarm. He'd been working in the boat yesterday and brought the battery in for some reason, blowed if I know why but it set the alarm off. When I saw them all this morning not one of them had heard it. And...Matthew was sleeping downstairs near it, with the door open. They are hopeless. 

Stephens gone diving today up north, and sue and Matthew have gone to the metro centre. It's a great big mall....you can keep it for me. 

I've no more news to tell you, and I'm hoping for an early night. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I know that you are joking (at least I hope so), but please check on the toxicity of Chocolate, and coffee, before dosing the Gerbil, with either of those drinks! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm05: ????????????????


????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a big rumble of thunder followed by lots of little ones so it looks as though a storm is coming. (And getting nearer).
> 
> Just a by the by is York set in stone, I know no-one else has suggested anything else but just a thought, have you looked around Buxton, it's got a railway station and is an interesting place so I understand, and Bakewell is just a bus ride away. Might be easier to find a suitable rental as well. xx


I think nothing is set in stone until it has been booked.


----------



## SaxonLady

I still do!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I think nothing is set in stone until it has been booked.


Sounds as though it is. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for your input jackie However I must be selfish. For the last few years, you weren't with us then, we have been travelling southwards. I don't mind doing it but I just think it might be a change for you all to come to my part of the country, by all means if anyone else fancies Buxton then let us know.


I don't care where I go. It's all north to me!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It would be easier for Chris to come on the train to York. 1train.... But she says she's not well enough to travel, and expecting surgery next year? Or sometime. As for York, three of us went a few years ago and also, when we first met many many years ago, about 8 I think, that was our first meeting, so I've been down south quite a few time. No probs. If the others want to go then I'll gladly go with you all. Just thought it would be nice to be a shorter journey for me and Yorks, a beautiful city.


It is, and there's more around it. We also went to Edinburgh. I think the important bit is how easy it is to travel. Both York and Edinburgh were easy.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> It is, and there's more around it. We also went to Edinburgh. I think the important bit is how easy it is to travel. Both York and Edinburgh were easy.


Quite agree xx


----------



## grandma susan

I get the feeling that Jackie doesn't want to go to York. Well, that is fine. All I can say is that I will be going to York next year with friends, and I'd be pleased if my friends joined me. I really don't understand what all the negativity is about.. Let's have this out in the open because we've always been honest and true to each other, otherwise we wouldn't still be friends after 8yrs. I'm open to listen.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And it just got better, when we got back from shopping there was a letter from the hospital to have my eye lasered on 18th Sept. No news about my knee but that I can live with as long as I have to, the eye is getting more serious. Have a relaxing day. xx


Good news that you are finally getting your eye sorted. Probably more important than your knee.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Revamped a cream denim jacket.....


That is now a real WOW colour. I would happily wear that. (Except that it wouldn't fit!)


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> She popped my joy balloon and I've not felt joy for a loooong time so i felt bad that my joy was over. She's been so kind for these past 6 years that I am grateful for all her kindness but this was a disappointment. I tell my son if you wait for a perfect friend you will never find one. So I'm getting over it . probably sharing my feelings here has helped me get over it. As someone told me ...my friend isn't a salesman so probably doesn't know if it was a good deal. Anyway I have a car with less worry I'm hoping and that's my main concern. Even some men who know cars get hoodwinked by car dealers. There is a video on how to deal when buying a car. I wish I'd seen it before not after buying the ????. Funny how that red car picture pops up when I type the word car.


I'm happy that you have and love your new red car. If you could afford it it doesn't matter whether or not it was a good deal. I'm sure it wasn't a bad deal.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Polly. Arthur and I clash often but I won't let him beat me xx


He beats me, feels like with a huge stick sometimes! My knee occasionally just gives way.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I wonder how you all are? I've got a little bit of news, not too good. Can you remember Vicky, sues SIL she had breast cancer and she went through chemo and everything got sorted? Well it's about her and sues brother. To cut a long story short, they were climbing up some rocks, tied onto each other, when Vicky slipped and fell. She brought down mark on top of her. She was winded and in lots of pain, she couldn't get her breath. Eventually they got her up and mark was able to get off her and went off to hospital. It turns out that she's got 5broken ribs and a punctured lung! Not only that, but they've found two cysts on her lungs, which they are going to take off. They don't think it's cancer but they are going to double check. She is due to go to New York in 5 weeks with her friends for a few days but they weren't sure she could fly with a punctured lung. Anyway now they say she can. So let's hope everything is going to be all right again.
> 
> I had marg up for a cup of tea and most of the day I've sudokued. She goes to Majorca in a couple of weeks for another break. I think this is what I aim to do.. Have as many breaks as I can I think. Apart from the winter. Hahahah. I hibernate.
> 
> Going to catch up now, so I'll see yawl soon. Luv yawl. Xxx


Poor Vicky. It makes you think. You are probably right to want to go on a few breaks. You never know what is round the corner.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Conservatory so far. xx


I hope the new one is much bigger, and better put together!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I do remember the dairy cows, but I never worked with them, I lined on my grandfathers Dairy farm, and we moved sometime beforeI turned 5, because I began school in the town, not the Area School, and my older brother had to begin school again! I do remember that Grandad had a milking machine, and when the cream was separated from the milk, his pigs got the skimmed milk. I was about 21 when skim milk began to be sold in the shops for Human consumption, Ijust couldn't believe it; as far as I was concerned, it was food for Pigs! I never got around to drinking skim milk, and I still think it is pig food! ????????????


You have my total agreement on that!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Think I may have overdone it. The big bag is merino silk and yak and very cheap so I bought the lot!


You certainly had fun with that lot. Now you can enjoy actually playing with it all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Good news that you are finally getting your eye sorted. Probably more important than your knee.


Definitely, knee is a nuisance but eye is getting more urgent. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Really! You've got a railcard! What ever next. I got my refund today from LNER.
> I gave bought a lot of sheep but tonight I have spun yak. It's so soft. Xx


It looks it. I actually reached out to touch the screen!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I get the feeling that Jackie doesn't want to go to York. Well, that is fine. All I can say is that I will be going to York next year with friends, and I'd be pleased if my friends joined me. I really don't understand what all the negativity is about.. Let's have this out in the open because we've always been honest and true to each other, otherwise we wouldn't still be friends after 8yrs. I'm open to listen.


I don't mind where we go, do we know where we're staying and when yet? I just feel Chris is being left out a bit, if she's uncomfortable or not confident about train travel then York is out of reach for her whereas further south June might consider driving, I just like to think that everyone has a chance to come if they want. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't mind where we go, do we know where we're staying and when yet? I just feel Chris is being left out a bit, if she's uncomfortable or not confident about train travel then York is out of reach for her whereas further south June might consider driving, I just like to think that everyone has a chance to come if they want. xx


I understand about Chris, but we can't get much less than 1train ride. As for June driving, well, its not my place to offer for her. I would really think June would perhaps want to go by train, but you've given me an idea. Perhaps you could bring Chris to York, I just can't promise there'd be somewhere to park your car. Or, perhaps you might be right, and you offer to take Chris to Buxton. There's options all round. I forget thAt you aren't on what's app with us all, and you won't have seen Chris's message about not coming next year. She is expecting some surgery and doesn't see herself being able to come. I understand she enjoyed Norfolk very much which is great. Perhaps you could show her around a bit if that's what she fancies. Chris is always welcome and I treasure her as a good friend. Albert and me met her and Bill a few years ago up here and had a lovely meal. I wish it was easier for her. I'm sorry I can't help.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Out parents went through a phase where they bought big jars of fresh from the dairy milk. What wasn't understood back then was lactose intolerance. Made me so sick. And years later mom says oh yeah you were a soy milk baby when you were born.... ????.... I even hated the smell of it. Smelled like a dirty ol cow????.
> Turned me off milk even if I could drink it, which I can't.


Yeah I didn't like the smell much either but I did make butter once with the cream!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, it's 6am. And I can't sleep. I've taken everything into consideration about our trip to York and I've decided not to organise it. It's not worth the hassle. I'll just go with Flo. As I always have. Sorry if I've caused unpleasantness to my wonderful friends, I never intended to. I just think it's better if I don't organise anything. I feel better for saying this. Now maybe I cans get some sleep. I've got an important date with s and b today ????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's 6am. And I can't sleep. I've taken everything into consideration about our trip to York and I've decided not to organise it. It's not worth the hassle. I'll just go with Flo. As I always have. Sorry if I've caused unpleasantness to my wonderful friends, I never intended to. I just think it's better if I don't organise anything. I feel better for saying this. Now maybe I cans get some sleep. I've got an important date with s and b today ????


No worries Susan. There is no rush to sort it out and I am sure that we can arrange a get together somewhere. We'll all go with Flo and see where she takes us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy back to school to all our grandkids and teachers.

I messed about yesterday putting a bit of zing into some weaving (I'll post a photo later). Today is Creative Chaos and then LM is coming to stay tonight as she doesn't start school until tomorrow afternoon and DD has to go in early.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Builder is here to start doing the foundations so up early, breakfast was over and dinner prepared before 9, I'm nearly ready for bed now. According to my diary it's another busy week, bricks arriving tomorrow, cooker Wednesday, DH to docs. Thurs. car to garage and shopping Friday. Luckily apart from shopping none of it involves me, yet. Have got all the boxes from the kitchen moved, it looks twice as big out there now but the dining room has shrunk :sm16: Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Builder is here to start doing the foundations so up early, breakfast was over and dinner prepared before 9, I'm nearly ready for bed now. According to my diary it's another busy week, bricks arriving tomorrow, cooker Wednesday, DH to docs. Thurs. car to garage and shopping Friday. Luckily apart from shopping none of it involves me, yet. Have got all the boxes from the kitchen moved, it looks twice as big out there now but the dining room has shrunk :sm16: Have a good day. xx


Does sound busy. Don't forget to fit in some .'me' time. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Does sound busy. Don't forget to fit in some .'me' time. X


Going to try and fit lots of me time in, will supervise from my chair. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Rhus is mt water baby from yesterday. Cant tell its him. He was 40ft down he says


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Rhus is mt water baby from yesterday. Cant tell its him. He was 40ft down he says


Where was he diving this time? xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Rhus is mt water baby from yesterday. Cant tell its him. He was 40ft down he says


Ooh, lovely picture!! Have I mentioned that my Kiwis used to be diving crazy before the kids arrived, I think they really miss that, good on ya, Stephen!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I understand about Chris, but we can't get much less than 1train ride. As for June driving, well, its not my place to offer for her. I would really think June would perhaps want to go by train, but you've given me an idea. Perhaps you could bring Chris to York, I just can't promise there'd be somewhere to park your car. Or, perhaps you might be right, and you offer to take Chris to Buxton. There's options all round. I forget thAt you aren't on what's app with us all, and you won't have seen Chris's message about not coming next year. She is expecting some surgery and doesn't see herself being able to come. I understand she enjoyed Norfolk very much which is great. Perhaps you could show her around a bit if that's what she fancies. Chris is always welcome and I treasure her as a good friend. Albert and me met her and Bill a few years ago up here and had a lovely meal. I wish it was easier for her. I'm sorry I can't help.


We only meet up as a complete group about once a year, and for me it's the only break I currently get so it is important to me. I am happy to go anywhere by whichever means is most suitable. I am also willing to drive and collect anyone else on the way. Our most important choice is where we stay, not the destination but the accommodation, especially if Chris can come. If Chris is out of the running for a while then I suggest we do York next and go somewhere easier next time. The more we can get together the better as far as I'm concerned. I love every one of you.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's 6am. And I can't sleep. I've taken everything into consideration about our trip to York and I've decided not to organise it. It's not worth the hassle. I'll just go with Flo. As I always have. Sorry if I've caused unpleasantness to my wonderful friends, I never intended to. I just think it's better if I don't organise anything. I feel better for saying this. Now maybe I cans get some sleep. I've got an important date with s and b today ????


Susan you don't have to apologise. I understand totally the relief you are now feeling. It was good of you to offer, it's a big ask. I'll put my thinking cap on. I'm sure it's somewhere around here. I had it last week....

Joking aside I did say it was my turn to organise something. The first question is when do we want it organised for? It's already September. Christmas markets? Or are we into next spring?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Rhus is mt water baby from yesterday. Cant tell its him. He was 40ft down he says


I'd know him anywhere!


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday. Hard to imagine it is time for school to start again. Seems our summer just started.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy back to school to all our grandkids and teachers.
> 
> I messed about yesterday putting a bit of zing into some weaving (I'll post a photo later). Today is Creative Chaos and then LM is coming to stay tonight as she doesn't start school until tomorrow afternoon and DD has to go in early.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but DH is at home and it's amazing how much mess one man can make, don't I know it. xx


You know nothing! I don't mean that rudely honest, but you couldn't live with mine. A space is only there to put something on, nothing can be thrown away (unless it's mine)and I swear he believes the elves come at night to pick up dirty clothing, wash it, mend it and put it all back tidily, and the bed makes and changes itself. Then there's the engine parts, and white metalling on my gas stove, and parts in the dishwasher. I could go on...

Don't ever wonder why I never invite any of you here!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your diary entries sure have changed a lot in the last month.

Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Builder is here to start doing the foundations so up early, breakfast was over and dinner prepared before 9, I'm nearly ready for bed now. According to my diary it's another busy week, bricks arriving tomorrow, cooker Wednesday, DH to docs. Thurs. car to garage and shopping Friday. Luckily apart from shopping none of it involves me, yet. Have got all the boxes from the kitchen moved, it looks twice as big out there now but the dining room has shrunk :sm16: Have a good day. xx[/quote]


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:45 am EDT and 17’c (63’f) and raining. The sky looks like it will be raining all day like it was most of yesterday. I’m on my iPad because the Windows laptop is still updating something. 
Yesterday was our bi-weekly run to Costco and for groceries. We got everything into the house before the rain started.
Today is a statutory holiday so I’ll be knitting and might have the machines do a load of blankets. Most businesses are open. I guess they have decided to pay their employees the statutory pay and keep their businesses open. My place doesnt pay the statutory pay so I’m on holiday. Alright by me.
The spray that the bug man sprayed outside seems to no longer be working, or the bigs moved inside. DD and I have new bites. Don’t know what the bugs are, they are so small they are almost invisible, and don’t jump or fly, but once they have crawled onto something or someone, they crawl up until they find a nice exposed place to bite. I’ve bought 3 cans of spray and have sprayed the floors so much that they are sticky.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> You know nothing! I don't mean that rudely honest, but you couldn't live with mine. A space is only there to put something on, nothing can be thrown away (unless it's mine)and I swear he believes the elves come at night to pick up dirty clothing, wash it, mend it and put it all back tidily, and the bed makes and changes itself. Then there's the engine parts, and white metalling on my gas stove, and parts in the dishwasher. I could go on...
> 
> Don't ever wonder why I never invite any of you here!


That sounds like my brother. At our old house, there was an engine in the laundry tubs for the longest time. And he ruined one of my mum's roasting pans cleaning gunk from car parts in the roasting pan. His room was full of parts of something. And my mum never said anything to him. He did take it all away when he moved out.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Monday. Hard to imagine it is time for school to start again. Seems our summer just started.


Happy Monday.
What summer? I was hiding inside from the heat the whole time.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Rhus is mt water baby from yesterday. Cant tell its him. He was 40ft down he says


It's nice that he has a camera that can take such nice underwater pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Builder is here to start doing the foundations so up early, breakfast was over and dinner prepared before 9, I'm nearly ready for bed now. According to my diary it's another busy week, bricks arriving tomorrow, cooker Wednesday, DH to docs. Thurs. car to garage and shopping Friday. Luckily apart from shopping none of it involves me, yet. Have got all the boxes from the kitchen moved, it looks twice as big out there now but the dining room has shrunk :sm16: Have a good day. xx


That does sound busy, but you'll have such a good house when it is all finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy back to school to all our grandkids and teachers.
> 
> I messed about yesterday putting a bit of zing into some weaving (I'll post a photo later). Today is Creative Chaos and then LM is coming to stay tonight as she doesn't start school until tomorrow afternoon and DD has to go in early.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday.
Our kids return to school tomorrow. I'll have to leave early to avoid the school buses.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's 6am. And I can't sleep. I've taken everything into consideration about our trip to York and I've decided not to organise it. It's not worth the hassle. I'll just go with Flo. As I always have. Sorry if I've caused unpleasantness to my wonderful friends, I never intended to. I just think it's better if I don't organise anything. I feel better for saying this. Now maybe I cans get some sleep. I've got an important date with s and b today ????


I hope you slept well. Can't have you missing s and b. You might a big win for your holiday purse.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I understand about Chris, but we can't get much less than 1train ride. As for June driving, well, its not my place to offer for her. I would really think June would perhaps want to go by train, but you've given me an idea. Perhaps you could bring Chris to York, I just can't promise there'd be somewhere to park your car. Or, perhaps you might be right, and you offer to take Chris to Buxton. There's options all round. I forget thAt you aren't on what's app with us all, and you won't have seen Chris's message about not coming next year. She is expecting some surgery and doesn't see herself being able to come. I understand she enjoyed Norfolk very much which is great. Perhaps you could show her around a bit if that's what she fancies. Chris is always welcome and I treasure her as a good friend. Albert and me met her and Bill a few years ago up here and had a lovely meal. I wish it was easier for her. I'm sorry I can't help.


Can somebody please extend a railway all the way to Canada? I'd be willing to travel by rail for a week to get there. And hopefully it would be cheaper than flying. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely, knee is a nuisance but eye is getting more urgent. xx


I'm glad that someone is finally going to look at your eye.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello all.. Boy o boy has it rained today. Showered off and on but they were very very heavy. I didn't sleep to good last night. I was woken up at 3ish with an alarm going....everyone in the house (gerbals and daisy included) were fast asleep. I could here it coming from downstairs, I was not heroic enough to go and find the cause so I got Stephen out of his bed. He went down and it was the carbon ManoxidemAlarm. He'd been working in the boat yesterday and brought the battery in for some reason, blowed if I know why but it set the alarm off. When I saw them all this morning not one of them had heard it. And...Matthew was sleeping downstairs near it, with the door open. They are hopeless.
> 
> Stephens gone diving today up north, and sue and Matthew have gone to the metro centre. It's a great big mall....you can keep it for me.
> 
> I've no more news to tell you, and I'm hoping for an early night. Love yawl.


I'm the only one in this house who can hear alarms too.
Large batteries can emit hydrogen gas if their water level falls too far. The batteries in our backup system exploded once because no one remembered to check and top up the water levels in the batteries. No one was hurt and it's on facilities list of things to do now. Plus we have regularly scheduled tests of the battery system now.
That's why car batteries, and other large batteries are not supposed to be brought into the house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well two of them have, just 6 more doors to sort out. DH has now moved on to other things so goodness knows when they will get done. xx :sm16:


Sounds like he is a starter and not a finisher.
My dad was like that. He start all sorts of things and mum and I would come behind and finish.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> As June says HAPPY SEPTEMBER. My favourite month. xx


Happy sweater weather month. You start with sweaters in the morning, shed for midday and put the sweaters on in the evening again. I need more sweaters.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That's the natural colour but I might try dyeing it and then knitting some mittens. xx


Natural yak colour is lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now and give the laptop a kick.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You know nothing! I don't mean that rudely honest, but you couldn't live with mine. A space is only there to put something on, nothing can be thrown away (unless it's mine)and I swear he believes the elves come at night to pick up dirty clothing, wash it, mend it and put it all back tidily, and the bed makes and changes itself. Then there's the engine parts, and white metalling on my gas stove, and parts in the dishwasher. I could go on...
> 
> Don't ever wonder why I never invite any of you here!


Yes that sounds a lot worse than mine but I do recognise a lot of those things like the space,, the clothes though he does put them in the dirty clothes basket, the bed etc. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Your diary entries sure have changed a lot in the last month.
> 
> Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Builder is here to start doing the foundations so up early, breakfast was over and dinner prepared before 9, I'm nearly ready for bed now. According to my diary it's another busy week, bricks arriving tomorrow, cooker Wednesday, DH to docs. Thurs. car to garage and shopping Friday. Luckily apart from shopping none of it involves me, yet. Have got all the boxes from the kitchen moved, it looks twice as big out there now but the dining room has shrunk :sm16: Have a good day. xx


[/quote]

Yes, so much going on and I don't feel in control of any of it so will sit here and go with the Flo. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Going to try and fit lots of me time in, will supervise from my chair. xx :sm23:


Good plan! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like he is a starter and not a finisher.
> My dad was like that. He start all sorts of things and mum and I would come behind and finish.


My Dad was the opposite, started a job, got it finished and did a good job of it, which I suppose is why it annoys me when DH faffs around and leaves jobs half done. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good plan! xxxooo


Hi Pam, how are things going your end, or should I say how is Mr. Ric progressing with his packing and sorting? How long now until you go home? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes that sounds a lot worse than mine but I do recognise a lot of those things like the space,, the clothes though he does put them in the dirty clothes basket, the bed etc. xx :sm16:


I do, too! :sm16: :sm19: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, how are things going your end, or should I say how is Mr. Ric progressing with his packing and sorting? How long now until you go home? xx


Things are going - very slowly. He's making progress on things. It's not just sorting and packing he's doing. He has a truck he's working on and also the rewiring of this house. And, of course, nothing is easy or goes smoothly. Not sure exactly how long until we go home, but I believe we'll be here the whole month of September. Will keep myself as busy as I can. I tend to be the errand runner in addition to the housekeeper, etc. Oh, well, it all keeps me from getting bored! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Think I may have overdone it. The big bag is merino silk and yak and very cheap so I bought the lot!


Wonderful haul ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> A lot of people over here use an oil based shampoo/conditioner all in one. It seems counter-intuitive to use oil to wash your hair, but oil attracts dirt, I'm told, and it's the water that actually does the cleaning anyways.
> DD can't use any products with alcohol in them on her head so she has always had an oil based product and has lovely wavy happy hair.
> Beer also works nicely. I used to use that when I was a teen.


Oh my gosh, I haven't thought of that in a long time. The using beer on your hair, it does work well.


----------



## linkan

Trying to catch up on everyone. The last few days here I've felt absolutely lazy!
Rosebud found her laugh last night and it was the most precious little laugh ever ???????????? 
She has always been smiley, and would do the open mouth big smile, but last night she giggled at me and I nearly cried it was so sweet. 
Y'all I am so happy they are here with us. My family feels like it's healing, even Jen and Ethan are getting along (not trying to jinx that).
Jen is doing so well. I'm so proud of her strength. She still has moments where she mourns her marriage, but they are less everyday.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> My Dad was the opposite, started a job, got it finished and did a good job of it, which I suppose is why it annoys me when DH faffs around and leaves jobs half done. xx


Ours was the same way. Dad always completed a job correctly and quickly . Then he cleaned up and cleaned his tools and put them back where they belong. My DH still hasn't put trim in the back door 10 years later! It annoys me to no end, he'll have the stuff to do it and he'll move it around till he loses it and then had to go buy more.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's so cold today, at the moment it's app14C. I had to wear a coat to go to s and b, then the heavens opened and it's been set in for the rest of the day. Nothing much happened today, except we got on talking about the amount of old programs that are making a come back on to. It's absolutely great. At the moment I'm watching dr. Finlay's casebook, classic coronation street, birds of a feather. All creatures great and small. Some of these take me back 50 yrs. they were funny in those days, and still are in the present time. It's lovely having something to laugh at on TVs because I don't think I really get the humour of today. I know the boys and s and s laugh away at programs and I don't know what they are laughing at. 

When we came back from s and b marg and me had a cup of tea/coffee and another bit chat. She has shown me a 3D image of her grandchilds scan.the baby is due in January. You've got to believe me, I can see the baby looks like his/her daddy across the eyes. Aren't these images wonderful. We never had anything when I had mine, not even a scan. I think I told you that the mammy and daddy don't want to know what they are having, but marg and me thing it looks like a boy. There was no tell tale message on this scan. Watch us be wrong hahaha...

I sent you a photo off my phone of Stephen diving yesterday, he says he was 40ft down. It's very clear. He went back to work today and so did sue. She hasn't been too great in herself this last week, all bruises and FM. I blame decorating and I don't think flamingo park did her any good haha. She never learns. 

Tomorrow is over 60s. I've been told that if it closes I'm more than welcome at a different s and b on a Tuesday and that after that they have an hour of line dancing. Not energetic because we are all of the golden age and more. It will cost me $1. We know how to spend money here and enjoy ourselves. It's nice to know that there's something else if over 60's close.

I'm going to catch up now so I'll see you all on the other side. Luv yawl...


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Where was he diving this time? xx


Eyemouth...


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> You know nothing! I don't mean that rudely honest, but you couldn't live with mine. A space is only there to put something on, nothing can be thrown away (unless it's mine)and I swear he believes the elves come at night to pick up dirty clothing, wash it, mend it and put it all back tidily, and the bed makes and changes itself. Then there's the engine parts, and white metalling on my gas stove, and parts in the dishwasher. I could go on...
> 
> Don't ever wonder why I never invite any of you here!


Honey mine was the same when I met him, thank God he was only 16 then and trainable!!! ???? 
It was bad though, seriously. He would walk in his room and empty his pockets on the floor! I miss have picked up $200 in change. And you know that means the vacuum hadn't been run too. His daddy still did his laundry and left it folded on the table.
When we moved here, car parts on the table, car parts everywhere! He was always building one, back yard looked like a junk yard.
He had never washed a dish in his life. 
He still has his moments but for the most part he's so much better now that he's trained up some.
Like his clothes mostly make it to the basket, sometimes beside it lol, he does his own laundry now . The toilet seat gets put down so that's a big win for all of us, and he cooks and cleans now quite often. And he even does the grocery shopping.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> We only meet up as a complete group about once a year, and for me it's the only break I currently get so it is important to me. I am happy to go anywhere by whichever means is most suitable. I am also willing to drive and collect anyone else on the way. Our most important choice is where we stay, not the destination but the accommodation, especially if Chris can come. If Chris is out of the running for a while then I suggest we do York next and go somewhere easier next time. The more we can get together the better as far as I'm concerned. I love every one of you.


I love you too my saxy......I love your cuddles...????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:45 am EDT and 17'c (63'f) and raining. The sky looks like it will be raining all day like it was most of yesterday. I'm on my iPad because the Windows laptop is still updating something.
> Yesterday was our bi-weekly run to Costco and for groceries. We got everything into the house before the rain started.
> Today is a statutory holiday so I'll be knitting and might have the machines do a load of blankets. Most businesses are open. I guess they have decided to pay their employees the statutory pay and keep their businesses open. My place doesnt pay the statutory pay so I'm on holiday. Alright by me.
> The spray that the bug man sprayed outside seems to no longer be working, or the bigs moved inside. DD and I have new bites. Don't know what the bugs are, they are so small they are almost invisible, and don't jump or fly, but once they have crawled onto something or someone, they crawl up until they find a nice exposed place to bite. I've bought 3 cans of spray and have sprayed the floors so much that they are sticky.


Oh no that sounds like bed bugs! Lisa had a bout with them a few years ago. Jen had them at her Grandpa's apartment, they had to throw out everything even the mattress. 
I believe the spray they used at Lisa's worked really well, and I think she said denatured alcohol worked really good too. I've heard they look like little seeds but can get big the more they eat on you. I've never seen one in person though. I hope it's not that for your sake.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> You know nothing! I don't mean that rudely honest, but you couldn't live with mine. A space is only there to put something on, nothing can be thrown away (unless it's mine)and I swear he believes the elves come at night to pick up dirty clothing, wash it, mend it and put it all back tidily, and the bed makes and changes itself. Then there's the engine parts, and white metalling on my gas stove, and parts in the dishwasher. I could go on...
> 
> Don't ever wonder why I never invite any of you here!


I couldn't care less how, or where you live my saxy. It's you I love. I had an auntie Nellie, she was a spinster, so that tells you something. She always wanted to go to people's houses to see their houses. How narrow minded is that. I've had a car engine in my living room before today, and oil in a washing up bowl, in my sitting room. Looking back, I'd do it all again, the good times way outweighs the bad. Happy days, until I stood in the deep fat fryer that was on the floor and cooking oil spiller out all over the carpet, and that was only a few years ago?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Rhus is mt water baby from yesterday. Cant tell its him. He was 40ft down he says


What an amazing picture. I always wanted to dive but never have. I'll take diving vicariously through him ????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Can somebody please extend a railway all the way to Canada? I'd be willing to travel by rail for a week to get there. And hopefully it would be cheaper than flying. :sm01:


It would be great to see you again Mav. I think we may give "Betty's" a miss this time. We had some fun didn't we...


----------



## linkan

If y'all could see this dog right now ???????? he's put himself sideways between DH and me and curled up under my arm pillow.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Susan you don't have to apologise. I understand totally the relief you are now feeling. It was good of you to offer, it's a big ask. I'll put my thinking cap on. I'm sure it's somewhere around here. I had it last week....
> 
> Joking aside I did say it was my turn to organise something. The first question is when do we want it organised for? It's already September. Christmas markets? Or are we into next spring?


I don't know Janet to be honest. I was going to help Josephine, as if she needs it! So I'll follow her lead. Long as I'm home at Christmas for my lunch....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm the only one in this house who can hear alarms too.
> Large batteries can emit hydrogen gas if their water level falls too far. The batteries in our backup system exploded once because no one remembered to check and top up the water levels in the batteries. No one was hurt and it's on facilities list of things to do now. Plus we have regularly scheduled tests of the battery system now.
> That's why car batteries, and other large batteries are not supposed to be brought into the house.


Hahha just what have we just been talking about....? Stephens boat battery was in the utility room...like father like son. ????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Trying to catch up on everyone. The last few days here I've felt absolutely lazy!
> Rosebud found her laugh last night and it was the most precious little laugh ever ????????????
> She has always been smiley, and would do the open mouth big smile, but last night she giggled at me and I nearly cried it was so sweet.
> Y'all I am so happy they are here with us. My family feels like it's healing, even Jen and Ethan are getting along (not trying to jinx that).
> Jen is doing so well. I'm so proud of her strength. She still has moments where she mourns her marriage, but they are less everyday.


I'm glad things are coming together for you all. You must try and get marcelina on the phone taping her. You can keep it for ever.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello all.. Boy o boy has it rained today. Showered off and on but they were very very heavy. I didn't sleep to good last night. I was woken up at 3ish with an alarm going....everyone in the house (gerbals and daisy included) were fast asleep. I could here it coming from downstairs, I was not heroic enough to go and find the cause so I got Stephen out of his bed. He went down and it was the carbon ManoxidemAlarm. He'd been working in the boat yesterday and brought the battery in for some reason, blowed if I know why but it set the alarm off. When I saw them all this morning not one of them had heard it. And...Matthew was sleeping downstairs near it, with the door open. They are hopeless.
> 
> Stephens gone diving today up north, and sue and Matthew have gone to the metro centre. It's a great big mall....you can keep it for me.
> 
> I've no more news to tell you, and I'm hoping for an early night. Love yawl.


That's terrible! We could have lost you all! Thank goodness you heard the alarm.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I'm glad things are coming together for you all. You must try and get marcelina on the phone taping her. You can keep it for ever.


If I'd had my phone on me I would have last night, I want to get it taped and play it for y'all. For now though, I'm gonna move this dog and cuddle up for a lazy labor day ????

Rosebud at 3 months almost 4 now lol

Hugs and love y'all xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Honey mine was the same when I met him, thank God he was only 16 then and trainable!!! ????
> It was bad though, seriously. He would walk in his room and empty his pockets on the floor! I miss have picked up $200 in change. And you know that means the vacuum hadn't been run too. His daddy still did his laundry and left it folded on the table.
> When we moved here, car parts on the table, car parts everywhere! He was always building one, back yard looked like a junk yard.
> He had never washed a dish in his life.
> He still has his moments but for the most part he's so much better now that he's trained up some.
> Like his clothes mostly make it to the basket, sometimes beside it lol, he does his own laundry now . The toilet seat gets put down so that's a big win for all of us, and he cooks and cleans now quite often. And he even does the grocery shopping.


Sounds as though you've done a great job training him. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Main foundations have been dug ready for the bricks, the centre part has to be cleared as well but at least he can get on with the foundations. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Main foundations have been dug ready for the bricks, the centre part has to be cleared as well but at least he can get on with the foundations. xx


Progress!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Progress!! :sm24: xxxooo


Yes, one man, one day and all done by hand. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:45 am EDT and 17'c (63'f) and raining. The sky looks like it will be raining all day like it was most of yesterday. I'm on my iPad because the Windows laptop is still updating something.
> Yesterday was our bi-weekly run to Costco and for groceries. We got everything into the house before the rain started.
> Today is a statutory holiday so I'll be knitting and might have the machines do a load of blankets. Most businesses are open. I guess they have decided to pay their employees the statutory pay and keep their businesses open. My place doesnt pay the statutory pay so I'm on holiday. Alright by me.
> The spray that the bug man sprayed outside seems to no longer be working, or the bigs moved inside. DD and I have new bites. Don't know what the bugs are, they are so small they are almost invisible, and don't jump or fly, but once they have crawled onto something or someone, they crawl up until they find a nice exposed place to bite. I've bought 3 cans of spray and have sprayed the floors so much that they are sticky.


Hope you enjoyed your day off, like the sound of the way you are spending it! Shame about the bugs and I'm sorry I have no answer. I would get those guys back though, assuming you paid them, they need to finish the job!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday.
> Our kids return to school tomorrow. I'll have to leave early to avoid the school buses.


I thought ours were back today too but didn't see any on my way to the shop this morning.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like he is a starter and not a finisher.
> My dad was like that. He start all sorts of things and mum and I would come behind and finish.


My dad, bless him was the same. He's start a huge DIY project and when it got a bit gutty, he'd start on something else, some jobs never got finished but fortunately, when they sold their house, it was bought by a developer who wanted to split it into two apartments so it didn't really matter what state it was in!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My Dad was the opposite, started a job, got it finished and did a good job of it, which I suppose is why it annoys me when DH faffs around and leaves jobs half done. xx


At least he starts! My DH hasn't done any useful jobs for years!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Things are going - very slowly. He's making progress on things. It's not just sorting and packing he's doing. He has a truck he's working on and also the rewiring of this house. And, of course, nothing is easy or goes smoothly. Not sure exactly how long until we go home, but I believe we'll be here the whole month of September. Will keep myself as busy as I can. I tend to be the errand runner in addition to the housekeeper, etc. Oh, well, it all keeps me from getting bored! :sm02: xxxooo


...and I guess it means you can still see your friends and family!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Trying to catch up on everyone. The last few days here I've felt absolutely lazy!
> Rosebud found her laugh last night and it was the most precious little laugh ever ????????????
> She has always been smiley, and would do the open mouth big smile, but last night she giggled at me and I nearly cried it was so sweet.
> Y'all I am so happy they are here with us. My family feels like it's healing, even Jen and Ethan are getting along (not trying to jinx that).
> Jen is doing so well. I'm so proud of her strength. She still has moments where she mourns her marriage, but they are less everyday.


I'm guessing Jen is feeling it that she made a mistake trusting this guy, in spite of your fears and warnings and that may stop her trusting herself to make any decisions for a while, I feel for you all and send you huge comforting hugs! (((((((((O))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's so cold today, at the moment it's app14C. I had to wear a coat to go to s and b, then the heavens opened and it's been set in for the rest of the day. Nothing much happened today, except we got on talking about the amount of old programs that are making a come back on to. It's absolutely great. At the moment I'm watching dr. Finlay's casebook, classic coronation street, birds of a feather. All creatures great and small. Some of these take me back 50 yrs. they were funny in those days, and still are in the present time. It's lovely having something to laugh at on TVs because I don't think I really get the humour of today. I know the boys and s and s laugh away at programs and I don't know what they are laughing at.
> 
> When we came back from s and b marg and me had a cup of tea/coffee and another bit chat. She has shown me a 3D image of her grandchilds scan.the baby is due in January. You've got to believe me, I can see the baby looks like his/her daddy across the eyes. Aren't these images wonderful. We never had anything when I had mine, not even a scan. I think I told you that the mammy and daddy don't want to know what they are having, but marg and me thing it looks like a boy. There was no tell tale message on this scan. Watch us be wrong hahaha...
> 
> I sent you a photo off my phone of Stephen diving yesterday, he says he was 40ft down. It's very clear. He went back to work today and so did sue. She hasn't been too great in herself this last week, all bruises and FM. I blame decorating and I don't think flamingo park did her any good haha. She never learns.
> 
> Tomorrow is over 60s. I've been told that if it closes I'm more than welcome at a different s and b on a Tuesday and that after that they have an hour of line dancing. Not energetic because we are all of the golden age and more. It will cost me $1. We know how to spend money here and enjoy ourselves. It's nice to know that there's something else if over 60's close.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now so I'll see you all on the other side. Luv yawl...


So glad you will have another avenue to explore if your S & B folds, hope it all works out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Honey mine was the same when I met him, thank God he was only 16 then and trainable!!! ????
> It was bad though, seriously. He would walk in his room and empty his pockets on the floor! I miss have picked up $200 in change. And you know that means the vacuum hadn't been run too. His daddy still did his laundry and left it folded on the table.
> When we moved here, car parts on the table, car parts everywhere! He was always building one, back yard looked like a junk yard.
> He had never washed a dish in his life.
> He still has his moments but for the most part he's so much better now that he's trained up some.
> Like his clothes mostly make it to the basket, sometimes beside it lol, he does his own laundry now . The toilet seat gets put down so that's a big win for all of us, and he cooks and cleans now quite often. And he even does the grocery shopping.


Well done on having your man so well trained, you should write an instruction manual!! Mine was 34 when we got married, the damage was already done by his doting mum!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> If I'd had my phone on me I would have last night, I want to get it taped and play it for y'all. For now though, I'm gonna move this dog and cuddle up for a lazy labor day ????
> 
> Rosebud at 3 months almost 4 now lol
> 
> Hugs and love y'all xoxo


Such a gorgeous girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Thought I'd already posted this but it didn't appear! Getting darker earlier here now, winter drawers on!!

Busy at the shop and it was a very long day but we got through it OK. 

Finished my scarf last night, I'm quite pleased with it!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Shauna0320

Love the colours.


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful is cheap. Hates to pay for something he can do himself. However, many years ago he would start projects and not finish them. His wife hired a contractor and paid for the work to be done. Mr. Wonderful was not happy. The next time he did not finish something she said she was hiring someone. Amazingly he finished the job that very week. He learned his lesson quickly. It hit him where it hurts, in the wallet. Now he is perfect. ????



London Girl said:


> At least he starts! My DH hasn't done any useful jobs for years!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, one man, one day and all done by hand. xx


Good for him! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ...and I guess it means you can still see your friends and family!! xxxx


Exactly! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd already posted this but it didn't appear! Getting darker earlier here now, winter drawers on!!
> 
> Busy at the shop and it was a very long day but we got through it OK.
> 
> Finished my scarf last night, I'm quite pleased with it!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


Great looking scarf! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Lovely useful scarf. Although it is not quite big enough for the love seat.



London Girl said:


> Thought I'd already posted this but it didn't appear! Getting darker earlier here now, winter drawers on!!
> 
> Busy at the shop and it was a very long day but we got through it OK.
> 
> Finished my scarf last night, I'm quite pleased with it!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## jinx

I thought of that possibility also.


linkan said:


> Oh no that sounds like bed bugs! Lisa had a bout with them a few years ago. Jen had them at her Grandpa's apartment, they had to throw out everything even the mattress.
> I believe the spray they used at Lisa's worked really well, and I think she said denatured alcohol worked really good too. I've heard they look like little seeds but can get big the more they eat on you. I've never seen one in person though. I hope it's not that for your sake.


----------



## jinx

Sweet baby.



linkan said:


> If I'd had my phone on me I would have last night, I want to get it taped and play it for y'all. For now though, I'm gonna move this dog and cuddle up for a lazy labor day ????
> 
> Rosebud at 3 months almost 4 now lol
> 
> Hugs and love y'all xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Shauna0320 said:


> Love the colours.


Thank you, it was Hayfield Spirit Chunky in shade 408!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Lovely useful scarf. Although it is not quite big enough for the love seat.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I couldn't care less how, or where you live my saxy. It's you I love. I had an auntie Nellie, she was a spinster, so that tells you something. She always wanted to go to people's houses to see their houses. How narrow minded is that. I've had a car engine in my living room before today, and oil in a washing up bowl, in my sitting room. Looking back, I'd do it all again, the good times way outweighs the bad. Happy days, until I stood in the deep fat fryer that was on the floor and cooking oil spiller out all over the carpet, and that was only a few years ago?


The cooking oil episode was a tail and a half, I remember it well...it happened while you were having your kitchen done


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Ours was the same way. Dad always completed a job correctly and quickly . Then he cleaned up and cleaned his tools and put them back where they belong. My DH still hasn't put trim in the back door 10 years later! It annoys me to no end, he'll have the stuff to do it and he'll move it around till he loses it and then had to go buy more.


Tell me about it we have all the flooring for the hall and the trim but it is somewhere around here and not looking to good for it to get installed!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> The cooking oil episode was a tail and a half, I remember it well...it happened while you were having your kitchen done


Hi Rebecca, have you still got your freedom or are you back in work now? xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca, have you still got your freedom or are you back in work now? xx


Back at work now


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Great looking scarf! :sm24: xxxooo


Ditto


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Oh no that sounds like bed bugs! Lisa had a bout with them a few years ago. Jen had them at her Grandpa's apartment, they had to throw out everything even the mattress.
> I believe the spray they used at Lisa's worked really well, and I think she said denatured alcohol worked really good too. I've heard they look like little seeds but can get big the more they eat on you. I've never seen one in person though. I hope it's not that for your sake.


91% alcohol and yeah they are not visible to the eye until they have been around at least 6mos or more!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Back at work now


Oh dear. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> The cooking oil episode was a tail and a half, I remember it well...it happened while you were having your kitchen done


I remember that, too! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd already posted this but it didn't appear! Getting darker earlier here now, winter drawers on!!
> 
> Busy at the shop and it was a very long day but we got through it OK.
> 
> Finished my scarf last night, I'm quite pleased with it!! Lots of love to you all xxxx


What a pretty ????????❣


----------



## linkan

If y'all remember the pic of the two babies. The one being tested for cystic fibrosis.. the mom had to go to the er because she was hemorrhaging. It's all under control now and she is fine, gave is quite a scare though. 
The baby's test has to be done over because it was inconclusive.. 
So all the good vibes and thoughts work.. we shall see , I'm keeping my fingers crossed. ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> 91% alcohol and yeah they are not visible to the eye until they have been around at least 6mos or more!


This is just another reason why I hate bugs. ????????????️


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> If y'all remember the pic of the two babies. The one being tested for cystic fibrosis.. the mom had to go to the er because she was hemorrhaging. It's all under control now and she is fine, gave is quite a scare though.
> The baby's test has to be done over because it was inconclusive..
> So all the good vibes and thoughts work.. we shall see , I'm keeping my fingers crossed. ????


More healing vibes on their way. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it was very grey and cool when I got up but much better now. LM was up early as she is excited (and nervous) about going to her new school this afternoon.

Nothing much planned for today other than a school run.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Ditto


Thank you both, I have just noticed that I did the end bit wrong :sm16: so I shall be frogging later, hair trim first!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> If y'all remember the pic of the two babies. The one being tested for cystic fibrosis.. the mom had to go to the er because she was hemorrhaging. It's all under control now and she is fine, gave is quite a scare though.
> The baby's test has to be done over because it was inconclusive..
> So all the good vibes and thoughts work.. we shall see , I'm keeping my fingers crossed. ????


Yeah, me too love, some people get more than their share of worry, huh? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it was very grey and cool when I got up but much better now. LM was up early as she is excited (and nervous) about going to her new school this afternoon.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today other than a school run.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Wishing LM every happiness and success in her new school!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. The big hole the builder dug out yesterday is now being half filled with concrete. All go just after 8 this morning, builder arrived and then a big lorry with bricks, cement and goodness knows what else. I went to my usual place, the kitchen, and stayed well out of it. Swineherders pie now ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow as well. When I'm caught up here off to check out the local hairdresser, three doors down. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you both, I have just noticed that I did the end bit wrong :sm16: so I shall be frogging later, hair trim first!!! Xxxx


Me too if I can get an appointment. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. The big hole the builder dug out yesterday is now being half filled with concrete. All go just after 8 this morning, builder arrived and then a big lorry with bricks, cement and goodness knows what else. I went to my usual place, the kitchen, and stayed well out of it. Swineherders pie now ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow as well. When I'm caught up here off to check out the local hairdresser, three doors down. Have a lovely day. xx


And you, its all very exciting for you!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> And you, its all very exciting for you!! Xxxx


Yes things are starting to happen, cooker tomorrow. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). It's dark out. I need to start bringing my sago palm inside at night. It should be too early for that!!!
The Canadian National Exhibition ended yesterday with an air show by the Canadian Snowbird airplanes and the Royal Red Arrows. The Snowbirds will also be putting on a show at lunch time over Whitby. One of their people that died in a training accident was from Whitby. I'm going to try to be outside to hear the jets whine.
I need to finish some sweaters. I need to finish a cardigan or two. I have a couple of pullovers on the needles at the moment, but the only cardi I've finished is a bulky one. Too warm for right now. Must knit faster.
And the school buses are back on the roads so must leave early so I don't have to share the road.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. The big hole the builder dug out yesterday is now being half filled with concrete. All go just after 8 this morning, builder arrived and then a big lorry with bricks, cement and goodness knows what else. I went to my usual place, the kitchen, and stayed well out of it. Swineherders pie now ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow as well. When I'm caught up here off to check out the local hairdresser, three doors down. Have a lovely day. xx


I hope you find a lovely person at the hairdressers. It is always nice when you find a cutter who does just what you want.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it was very grey and cool when I got up but much better now. LM was up early as she is excited (and nervous) about going to her new school this afternoon.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today other than a school run.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Please give my best to LM. I'm sure she'll find friends right away.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> This is just another reason why I hate bugs. ????????????️


I don't mind bugs if they stay outside and find something else to bite. Not me.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> If y'all remember the pic of the two babies. The one being tested for cystic fibrosis.. the mom had to go to the er because she was hemorrhaging. It's all under control now and she is fine, gave is quite a scare though.
> The baby's test has to be done over because it was inconclusive..
> So all the good vibes and thoughts work.. we shall see , I'm keeping my fingers crossed. ????


I'm glad that mum was treated so quickly.
I hope baby's new test occurs quickly also so that they know for certain, and are not stuck in limbo.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good result.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you both, I have just noticed that I did the end bit wrong :sm16: so I shall be frogging later, hair trim first!!! Xxxx


Not the rainbow scarf!!!
I hope you get it fixed the way that you want. I couldnt' see a problem from the picture, just lovely colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it was Hayfield Spirit Chunky in shade 408!


I have some Hayfield at my LYS, but not that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Lovely useful scarf. Although it is not quite big enough for the love seat.


 :sm01: 
One love seat sized cowl is plenty. 
:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is cheap. Hates to pay for something he can do himself. However, many years ago he would start projects and not finish them. His wife hired a contractor and paid for the work to be done. Mr. Wonderful was not happy. The next time he did not finish something she said she was hiring someone. Amazingly he finished the job that very week. He learned his lesson quickly. It hit him where it hurts, in the wallet. Now he is perfect. ????


You trained him well.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Not the rainbow scarf!!!
> I hope you get it fixed the way that you want. I couldnt' see a problem from the picture, just lovely colours.


It's on the bottom side edge, I k2tog, k1 instead of K1, k2tog, or it might be the other way round!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have some Hayfield at my LYS, but not that one.


I found this one in the lovely yarn and fabric shop in Worthing, I think we all fell in love with it!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hope you enjoyed your day off, like the sound of the way you are spending it! Shame about the bugs and I'm sorry I have no answer. I would get those guys back though, assuming you paid them, they need to finish the job!! xxxx


We called the bugman yesterday about a repeat spray. He can't do it legally until the end of the month. He did say the bugs are rodent and bird mites, and we could reduce their population greatly if we would remove the bird feeders and put them up in the back trees until the snow falls, but I can't convince mum. She doesn't want to have to walk across the grass to feed "her birds". Luckily, the nights are getting cooler, and some of the birds have flocked and moved south already. With all the spray that we are using inside, we have knocked the indoor population down. 
The little hummingbird was back yesterday, but a bumblebee chased him away from the feeder.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wishing LM every happiness and success in her new school!! Xxxx


She said thank you. Been making felt with her this am. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> Please give my best to LM. I'm sure she'll find friends right away.


She says thanks xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Main foundations have been dug ready for the bricks, the centre part has to be cleared as well but at least he can get on with the foundations. xx


I'm amazed that was all done by hand. 
Our foundation footings have to be 4 feet deep (at least) because of the deep frosts that we get. Any foundation has to be dug by a backhoe. If I wanted to put a conservatory/sunroom at the back of our house, I'd have to have a small backhoe in to dig down.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> If I'd had my phone on me I would have last night, I want to get it taped and play it for y'all. For now though, I'm gonna move this dog and cuddle up for a lazy labor day ????
> 
> Rosebud at 3 months almost 4 now lol
> 
> Hugs and love y'all xoxo


How did she manage to grow so big already?
So cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> If y'all could see this dog right now ???????? he's put himself sideways between DH and me and curled up under my arm pillow.


You're going to have to get a bigger bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It would be great to see you again Mav. I think we may give "Betty's" a miss this time. We had some fun didn't we...


I'd love to be drinking wine in your room at York again. But I'm still paying for this car. :sm22:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Oh no that sounds like bed bugs! Lisa had a bout with them a few years ago. Jen had them at her Grandpa's apartment, they had to throw out everything even the mattress.
> I believe the spray they used at Lisa's worked really well, and I think she said denatured alcohol worked really good too. I've heard they look like little seeds but can get big the more they eat on you. I've never seen one in person though. I hope it's not that for your sake.


The bugman says salt works well on these mites. I don't want to be crunching on salt. I'll keep spraying the bug spray that I have. It's taking forever, but I know the end is in sight.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's so cold today, at the moment it's app14C. I had to wear a coat to go to s and b, then the heavens opened and it's been set in for the rest of the day. Nothing much happened today, except we got on talking about the amount of old programs that are making a come back on to. It's absolutely great. At the moment I'm watching dr. Finlay's casebook, classic coronation street, birds of a feather. All creatures great and small. Some of these take me back 50 yrs. they were funny in those days, and still are in the present time. It's lovely having something to laugh at on TVs because I don't think I really get the humour of today. I know the boys and s and s laugh away at programs and I don't know what they are laughing at.
> 
> When we came back from s and b marg and me had a cup of tea/coffee and another bit chat. She has shown me a 3D image of her grandchilds scan.the baby is due in January. You've got to believe me, I can see the baby looks like his/her daddy across the eyes. Aren't these images wonderful. We never had anything when I had mine, not even a scan. I think I told you that the mammy and daddy don't want to know what they are having, but marg and me thing it looks like a boy. There was no tell tale message on this scan. Watch us be wrong hahaha...
> 
> I sent you a photo off my phone of Stephen diving yesterday, he says he was 40ft down. It's very clear. He went back to work today and so did sue. She hasn't been too great in herself this last week, all bruises and FM. I blame decorating and I don't think flamingo park did her any good haha. She never learns.
> 
> Tomorrow is over 60s. I've been told that if it closes I'm more than welcome at a different s and b on a Tuesday and that after that they have an hour of line dancing. Not energetic because we are all of the golden age and more. It will cost me $1. We know how to spend money here and enjoy ourselves. It's nice to know that there's something else if over 60's close.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now so I'll see you all on the other side. Luv yawl...


I hope your over 60s doesn't fold, but it's good to have a backup group available.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go now. Poor Bella-kitty didn't get to go outside. It was too dark and it is just starting to lighten up now. I'll have to have my headlights on.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find a lovely person at the hairdressers. It is always nice when you find a cutter who does just what you want.


Unfortunately she's off on holiday tonight so will have to wait a week or so until I find out. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The bugman says salt works well on these mites. I don't want to be crunching on salt. I'll keep spraying the bug spray that I have. It's taking forever, but I know the end is in sight.


Make sure none of you breathe too much of it in. When we had cats and dogs, we often had fleas in the house, the 'bugman' ordered us all out of the house after spraying and told us not to come back for 6 hours so we didn't inhale the spray!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately she's off on holiday tonight so will have to wait a week or so until I find out. xx


Oh how annoying!! Next week? Mine turned out ok but I always have to chop a bit more off on the right side when I get home, she never seems to get it even!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy windy little corner of the world. I believe much of the U.S.A. will be having wind and rain today. I am enjoying watching the children scurrying to the bus stop. Another school years begins. I washed Windows yesterday and had planned brainwashing more today. I will have to postpone that chore.
Hope everyone has a happy taco Tuesday
I dislike auto correct although brain dishwashing sounds like a fun chore


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> More healing vibes on their way. xxx


From me, too, Angela. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes things are starting to happen, cooker tomorrow. xxxx :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy windy little corner of the world. I believe much of the U.S.A. will be having wind and rain today. I am enjoying watching the children scurrying to the bus stop. Another school years begins. I washed Windows yesterday and had planned brainwashing more today. I will have to postpone that chore.
> Hope everyone has a happy taco Tuesday
> I dislike auto correct although brain dishwashing sounds like a fun chore


Morning or afternoon from here. It's a beautiful sunny day here and quite warm. If you will wash windows what do you expect :sm23: Builder has been and gone for the day as he has to wait for his cement to dry so having a lazy afternoon knitting. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Honey mine was the same when I met him, thank God he was only 16 then and trainable!!! ????
> It was bad though, seriously. He would walk in his room and empty his pockets on the floor! I miss have picked up $200 in change. And you know that means the vacuum hadn't been run too. His daddy still did his laundry and left it folded on the table.
> When we moved here, car parts on the table, car parts everywhere! He was always building one, back yard looked like a junk yard.
> He had never washed a dish in his life.
> He still has his moments but for the most part he's so much better now that he's trained up some.
> Like his clothes mostly make it to the basket, sometimes beside it lol, he does his own laundry now . The toilet seat gets put down so that's a big win for all of us, and he cooks and cleans now quite often. And he even does the grocery shopping.


He's a gem.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Don't know whether I mentioned it but the local hospital wanted little angels to put in memory boxes for bereaved parents, well I did one and it just looked like an egg cosy with wings, not something I would want if I'd just lost a baby. Anyway got my thinking cap on and came up with these, little cribs for too premature babies, hope they are useful to the hospital.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I couldn't care less how, or where you live my saxy. It's you I love. I had an auntie Nellie, she was a spinster, so that tells you something. She always wanted to go to people's houses to see their houses. How narrow minded is that. I've had a car engine in my living room before today, and oil in a washing up bowl, in my sitting room. Looking back, I'd do it all again, the good times way outweighs the bad. Happy days, until I stood in the deep fat fryer that was on the floor and cooking oil spiller out all over the carpet, and that was only a few years ago?


You're so right. This is our home, it works for us (mostly) and anyone who comes here can like it or lump it, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't prefer it tidy..


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Main foundations have been dug ready for the bricks, the centre part has to be cleared as well but at least he can get on with the foundations. xx


quick work. Living it with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> If y'all remember the pic of the two babies. The one being tested for cystic fibrosis.. the mom had to go to the er because she was hemorrhaging. It's all under control now and she is fine, gave is quite a scare though.
> The baby's test has to be done over because it was inconclusive..
> So all the good vibes and thoughts work.. we shall see , I'm keeping my fingers crossed. ????


what a worry for the poor mother. Hoping for the best result.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it was very grey and cool when I got up but much better now. LM was up early as she is excited (and nervous) about going to her new school this afternoon.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today other than a school run.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


The twins started their new school today as well. They were very nervous as they have no-one going with them from their old school. I know they will always make friends easily, but I remember my first day at the huge school with corridors and so many classrooms! I still have unhappy dreams of getting lost and missing lessons. It never happened.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too if I can get an appointment. xxxx


I need one as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I found this one in the lovely yarn and fabric shop in Worthing, I think we all fell in love with it!!


We did! We'd never seen it before and it was soft and cuddly.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately she's off on holiday tonight so will have to wait a week or so until I find out. xx


still the story of your life!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know whether I mentioned it but the local hospital wanted little angels to put in memory boxes for bereaved parents, well I did one and it just looked like an egg cosy with wings, not something I would want if I'd just lost a baby. Anyway got my thinking cap on and came up with these, little cribs for too premature babies, hope they are useful to the hospital.


They are pretty. How big are they?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know whether I mentioned it but the local hospital wanted little angels to put in memory boxes for bereaved parents, well I did one and it just looked like an egg cosy with wings, not something I would want if I'd just lost a baby. Anyway got my thinking cap on and came up with these, little cribs for too premature babies, hope they are useful to the hospital.


Those are adorable! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy windy little corner of the world. I believe much of the U.S.A. will be having wind and rain today. I am enjoying watching the children scurrying to the bus stop. Another school years begins. I washed Windows yesterday and had planned brainwashing more today. I will have to postpone that chore.
> Hope everyone has a happy taco Tuesday
> I dislike auto correct although brain dishwashing sounds like a fun chore


Hehehe!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know whether I mentioned it but the local hospital wanted little angels to put in memory boxes for bereaved parents, well I did one and it just looked like an egg cosy with wings, not something I would want if I'd just lost a baby. Anyway got my thinking cap on and came up with these, little cribs for too premature babies, hope they are useful to the hospital.


They are gorgeous Jacky, good thinking!!! I'm sure they'll love them xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> quick work. Living it with you.


Not much to show today just half filled the hole he dug with cement. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I need one as well.


Hope you have more success than I did. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> still the story of your life!


Yes you think I'd be used to waiting by now. xx :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, how are you all today. I've been quite Off balance all day, it's a while since I felt this as bad. It's what the stroke left me with. I don't need to pay for giddy rides. Hahaha.

I went to over 60's and I won.....$10.50..tube of smarties...twirl....mint aero... Time out bar....kit Kat....good eh? So that's gone in my holiday purse. Went and had a cup of chocolate with Karen this morning, and Margs been out with some friends today. 

I'm going to catch up now girls, cos nothing much has happened today....luv yawl.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> They are pretty. How big are they?


About 6" long. xx


----------



## jinx

I am sitting and knitting with Jacky for the rest of the day. I am exhausted but my chore of the day has been accomplished. I shampooed the carpet. The shampooer is so heavy and hard to push and pull. All the while I was working I thought this thing is so heavy with a full tank of water and solution. Duh, how dumb can I be? I emptied half the water and solution and found the job was a lot easier.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They are gorgeous Jacky, good thinking!!! I'm sure they'll love them xxxx


Someone is coming to pick them up in the morning so we'll see what sort of reaction they get. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, how are you all today. I've been quite Off balance all day, it's a while since I felt this as bad. It's what the stroke left me with. I don't need to pay for giddy rides. Hahaha.
> 
> I went to over 60's and I won.....$10.50..tube of smarties...twirl....mint aero... Time out bar....kit Kat....good eh? So that's gone in my holiday purse. Went and had a cup of chocolate with Karen this morning, and Margs been out with some friends today.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now girls, cos nothing much has happened today....luv yawl.


Well done, we know what you'll be taking to bed with today. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> If I'd had my phone on me I would have last night, I want to get it taped and play it for y'all. For now though, I'm gonna move this dog and cuddle up for a lazy labor day ????
> 
> Rosebud at 3 months almost 4 now lol
> 
> Hugs and love y'all xoxo


She is so beautiful...proud nona


----------



## jinx

I dislike auto correct although brain dishwashing sounds like a fun chore 
Oh my word it auto correct again. Why won't it just say, "window washing?"
I am not use to auto uncorrect. Although it makes for a laugh now and again.



London Girl said:


> Hehehe!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am sitting and knitting with Jacky for the rest of the day. I am exhausted but my chore of the day has been accomplished. I shampooed the carpet. The shampooer is so heavy and hard to push and pull. All the while I was working I thought this thing is so heavy with a full tank of water and solution. Duh, how dumb can I be? I emptied half the water and solution and found the job was a lot easier.


You'e welcome, I'll clear a space on the settee. At least you had your brainwave before you'd finished the carpet, that's the sort of thing I would think of after I'd finished. xx


----------



## jinx

It sounds like your builder is a man that starts and finishes his job in a timely manner. Good for you in finding him.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning or afternoon from here. It's a beautiful sunny day here and quite warm. If you will wash windows what do you expect :sm23: Builder has been and gone for the day as he has to wait for his cement to dry so having a lazy afternoon knitting. xx


----------



## jinx

That is a lovely idea.



Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know whether I mentioned it but the local hospital wanted little angels to put in memory boxes for bereaved parents, well I did one and it just looked like an egg cosy with wings, not something I would want if I'd just lost a baby. Anyway got my thinking cap on and came up with these, little cribs for too premature babies, hope they are useful to the hospital.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> The cooking oil episode was a tail and a half, I remember it well...it happened while you were having your kitchen done


Oh tell me about it. I never ever did get the stain out. 3months I had the kitchen in my lounge while he gutted it. I think it got me down a bit at the end...3 months. ,!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'd love to be drinking wine in your room at York again. But I'm still paying for this car. :sm22:


That was a massive, massive room wasn't it? ???? It's a petty there wasn't a better light to knit by hahahah. It did the job for us though didn't it? We weren't in long....


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am sitting and knitting with Jacky for the rest of the day. I am exhausted but my chore of the day has been accomplished. I shampooed the carpet. The shampooer is so heavy and hard to push and pull. All the while I was working I thought this thing is so heavy with a full tank of water and solution. Duh, how dumb can I be? I emptied half the water and solution and found the job was a lot easier.


I often think I'll hire one of those things from the supermarket but it's the thought of it being so heavy puts me off! Well done for getting that onerous task completed!! xx


----------



## jinx

We have the machine so I did not have to drag it home and back again. That would have been more than I could have handled. Hoping Flo comes soon and puts it back in the dungeon.


London Girl said:


> I often think I'll hire one of those things from the supermarket but it's the thought of it being so heavy puts me off! Well done for getting that onerous task completed!! xx


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have had an interesting day.....the raccoon saga continues......we had new duct work put in just a couple years ago and they have been under the house ripping them down.......again the heating company actually repaired it for free and we are now going to install a split system in our 2 front rooms may have to be something we do later on for the whole house so we don’t have this problem anymore!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had an interesting day.....the raccoon saga continues......we had new duct work put in just a couple years ago and they have been under the house ripping them down.......again the heating company actually repaired it for free and we are now going to install a split system in our 2 front rooms may have to be something we do later on for the whole house so we don't have this problem anymore!


Oh dear, that sounds like it could get very expensive! No way of keeping them out of there I guess? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had an interesting day.....the raccoon saga continues......we had new duct work put in just a couple years ago and they have been under the house ripping them down.......again the heating company actually repaired it for free and we are now going to install a split system in our 2 front rooms may have to be something we do later on for the whole house so we don't have this problem anymore!


Sounds nasty, although they do no damage to the house we have a mole problem, our lawn looks like a battle field, someone is coming sometime this week to set some traps. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp cloudy Norfolk. It must have rained in the night as our hole had some water in it this morning. Builder was here at 8 and has now started on the bricklaying. Cooker coming sometime today and someone coming to pick my knitting up, think that's my excitement for the day. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Mr P cut the grass yesterday so it rained overnight. Had fun making felt with LM yesterday. She rang me last night and said she enjoyed her afternoon a school and was making friends.

Supermarket shopping today, but no fish and chips as we are going to a different supermarket, but it is Wednesday.

Did some embroidery on felt last night for a change.

Happy Wednesday everybody. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp cloudy Norfolk. It must have rained in the night as our hole had some water in it this morning. Builder was here at 8 and has now started on the bricklaying. Cooker coming sometime today and someone coming to pick my knitting up, think that's my excitement for the day. Have a good one. xx


That's a LOT of excitement, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright London, 21'C today so not too bad. It rained hard in the night though but the garden was parched so I've no quarrel with that!!

My grands go back to school today, Liv is thrilled that she won't be a newby any more!! Glad LM is settling in ok.

Off to see my friend today, haven't seen visited for a couple of weeks so it will be nice to catch up.

I re-knitted the end of the scarf last night, it looks much better now!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). This is the high temperature. It is 90% humidity and everything in the house is sticky.
I climbed to the roof of the parking garage at work to watch the Snowbirds. We weren't sure that they would show as it was overcast and threatening to rain, but the clouds parted just in time. The planes twinkled as they went in and out of sunshine. It's freaking amazing how close these guys can fly together. We could see them flying over Ajax with their smoke trails on. There is a school named the same over there. Then they did a few formations over the school in Whitby. Fifteen minutes later they were heading for the airbase at Trenton.
Yesterday when I arrived at work, I thought I was the only one in. No one showed up until mid-morning. Yesterday was also the first day of our new supervisor. Not sure if that was connected.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright London, 21'C today so not too bad. It rained hard in the night though but the garden was parched so I've no quarrel with that!!
> 
> My grands go back to school today, Liv is thrilled that she won't be a newby any more!! Glad LM is settling in ok.
> 
> Off to see my friend today, haven't seen visited for a couple of weeks so it will be nice to catch up.
> 
> I re-knitted the end of the scarf last night, it looks much better now!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxx


We had several thunderstorms go through last night. I can't see the rain gauge to check it, but I could hear rain hitting the skylight hard.
Have a nice meetup with your friend.
I'm glad you are happy with your scarf now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Mr P cut the grass yesterday so it rained overnight. Had fun making felt with LM yesterday. She rang me last night and said she enjoyed her afternoon a school and was making friends.
> 
> Supermarket shopping today, but no fish and chips as we are going to a different supermarket, but it is Wednesday.
> 
> Did some embroidery on felt last night for a change.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everybody. xx


Happy Wednesday.
My old LYS has a class on felting landscapes. I'm tempted.
I'm glad LM had a good day at the new school.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp cloudy Norfolk. It must have rained in the night as our hole had some water in it this morning. Builder was here at 8 and has now started on the bricklaying. Cooker coming sometime today and someone coming to pick my knitting up, think that's my excitement for the day. Have a good one. xx


Another busy day for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's a LOT of excitement, enjoy!! xxxx


Mole man has arrived and is setting lots of traps and boy can he talk, just managed to escape. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds nasty, although they do no damage to the house we have a mole problem, our lawn looks like a battle field, someone is coming sometime this week to set some traps. xx


We've had a skunk digging for something in our grass. And the squirrels keep burying sunflower seeds as well, so our lawn is well "aerated". The squirrels are still running all over the roof but so far they haven't caused any damage up there. They just use it as a racetrack.
How do you trap a mole?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had an interesting day.....the raccoon saga continues......we had new duct work put in just a couple years ago and they have been under the house ripping them down.......again the heating company actually repaired it for free and we are now going to install a split system in our 2 front rooms may have to be something we do later on for the whole house so we don't have this problem anymore!


Would chain link around the base of the house keep them out? It's great that the heating company repaired for free.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We have the machine so I did not have to drag it home and back again. That would have been more than I could have handled. Hoping Flo comes soon and puts it back in the dungeon.


We don't have a carpet cleaner anymore as we don't have carpets, only small rugs that we can pick up and throw outside for beating and cleaning, but I am on my 2nd floor steamer. The first one was broken by my sister when mum loaned it to her and sis put shampoo in the steamer. Every pipe in the steamer disintegrated. Too bad mum didn't give her the manual too, which clearly says "Use only water". But mum never reads manuals.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I often think I'll hire one of those things from the supermarket but it's the thought of it being so heavy puts me off! Well done for getting that onerous task completed!! xx


We have young men at the supermarket who will put things in your car. Unfortunately, they don't come home with you to help you get that thing back out of the car. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> That was a massive, massive room wasn't it? ???? It's a petty there wasn't a better light to knit by hahahah. It did the job for us though didn't it? We weren't in long....


I agree. The York visit was much too short.
I gave up knitting after the first glass of wine. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I dislike auto correct although brain dishwashing sounds like a fun chore
> Oh my word it auto correct again. Why won't it just say, "window washing?"
> I am not use to auto uncorrect. Although it makes for a laugh now and again.


I does make for some funny conversations.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am sitting and knitting with Jacky for the rest of the day. I am exhausted but my chore of the day has been accomplished. I shampooed the carpet. The shampooer is so heavy and hard to push and pull. All the while I was working I thought this thing is so heavy with a full tank of water and solution. Duh, how dumb can I be? I emptied half the water and solution and found the job was a lot easier.


Great idea. I only had a little carpet shampoo machine so I had to empty and refill it often.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, how are you all today. I've been quite Off balance all day, it's a while since I felt this as bad. It's what the stroke left me with. I don't need to pay for giddy rides. Hahaha.
> 
> I went to over 60's and I won.....$10.50..tube of smarties...twirl....mint aero... Time out bar....kit Kat....good eh? So that's gone in my holiday purse. Went and had a cup of chocolate with Karen this morning, and Margs been out with some friends today.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now girls, cos nothing much has happened today....luv yawl.


I hope you have a better day today.
If those tubes of smarties are like the ones over here, they are just the right size for crochet hooks.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The twins started their new school today as well. They were very nervous as they have no-one going with them from their old school. I know they will always make friends easily, but I remember my first day at the huge school with corridors and so many classrooms! I still have unhappy dreams of getting lost and missing lessons. It never happened.


Did the twins gets separated at their new school?
I remember my secondary school did that with the only set of twins that I remember. I thought it was cruel, as they had always been together.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know whether I mentioned it but the local hospital wanted little angels to put in memory boxes for bereaved parents, well I did one and it just looked like an egg cosy with wings, not something I would want if I'd just lost a baby. Anyway got my thinking cap on and came up with these, little cribs for too premature babies, hope they are useful to the hospital.


They are beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We've had a skunk digging for something in our grass. And the squirrels keep burying sunflower seeds as well, so our lawn is well "aerated". The squirrels are still running all over the roof but so far they haven't caused any damage up there. They just use it as a racetrack.
> How do you trap a mole?


There's a special mole trap that you bury on their tunnels and hopefully they run through them then ................ xx


----------



## jinx

Glad it was taken care of for free. Sorry it happened again.


binkbrice said:


> Well I have had an interesting day.....the raccoon saga continues......we had new duct work put in just a couple years ago and they have been under the house ripping them down.......again the heating company actually repaired it for free and we are now going to install a split system in our 2 front rooms may have to be something we do later on for the whole house so we don't have this problem anymore!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Another busy day in store for you. I know your cooker will get a lot of use.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp cloudy Norfolk. It must have rained in the night as our hole had some water in it this morning. Builder was here at 8 and has now started on the bricklaying. Cooker coming sometime today and someone coming to pick my knitting up, think that's my excitement for the day. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad LM is making friends at her new school. My greatgrand also made friends at her new school. I think I worried more about her first day of school at a new school than she did.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Mr P cut the grass yesterday so it rained overnight. Had fun making felt with LM yesterday. She rang me last night and said she enjoyed her afternoon a school and was making friends.
> 
> Supermarket shopping today, but no fish and chips as we are going to a different supermarket, but it is Wednesday.
> 
> Did some embroidery on felt last night for a change.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everybody. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your visit with your friend. Glad you were able to easily fix the scarf so it is now completely perfect.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright London, 21'C today so not too bad. It rained hard in the night though but the garden was parched so I've no quarrel with that!!
> 
> My grands go back to school today, Liv is thrilled that she won't be a newby any more!! Glad LM is settling in ok.
> 
> Off to see my friend today, haven't seen visited for a couple of weeks so it will be nice to catch up.
> 
> I re-knitted the end of the scarf last night, it looks much better now!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Yikes for the steamer. Manuals are just to be read when all else fails. 
I think this shampooer may never clean another carpet in this house. That is unless someone else does the work. I keep thinking of replacing all the carpeting with wood. We had replaced it with laminate once and the laminate ate holes in our sock, slippers, and the knees in the kids clothes. It was deemed defective and replaced free.


nitz8catz said:


> We don't have a carpet cleaner anymore as we don't have carpets, only small rugs that we can pick up and throw outside for beating and cleaning, but I am on my 2nd floor steamer. The first one was broken by my sister when mum loaned it to her and sis put shampoo in the steamer. Every pipe in the steamer disintegrated. Too bad mum didn't give her the manual too, which clearly says "Use only water". But mum never reads manuals.


----------



## jinx

That might be a good idea for me. I often just do the hallway as it is the most heavily traveled area. I no longer do all the rooms on the same day, so a smallish one would be a good thing.


nitz8catz said:


> Great idea. I only had a little carpet shampoo machine so I had to empty and refill it often.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Another busy day in store for you. I know your cooker will get a lot of use.


Morning. Yes it probably will. xx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yikes for the steamer. Manuals are just to be read when all else fails.
> I think this shampooer may never clean another carpet in this house. That is unless someone else does the work. I keep thinking of replacing all the carpeting with wood. We had replaced it with laminate once and the laminate ate holes in our sock, slippers, and the knees in the kids clothes. It was deemed defective and replaced free.


We have laminate on some of our floors, only cheap stuff I think, the jury is out as to whether I like it or not, it's very noisy to walk on, might replace it with carpet eventually but it will do for now. xx


----------



## jinx

I was really disappointed with what we had. It was not cheap as I wanted it to look as much like hardwood as it could. When I mopped it you could see water spots no matter what I used. I had to mop it and then dry it. The way my house is arranged having different flooring in the kitchen and baths would not look good. I thought laminate was the solution as it can be used in all room. I wonder if it has improved in the last ten years.


Barn-dweller said:


> We have laminate on some of our floors, only cheap stuff I think, the jury is out as to whether I like it or not, it's very noisy to walk on, might replace it with carpet eventually but it will do for now. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that sounds like it could get very expensive! No way of keeping them out of there I guess? Xxxx


We have underpinning but they keep managing to find their way in....


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Would chain link around the base of the house keep them out? It's great that the heating company repaired for free.


Well when we hired them we stressed that we wanted something a little more raccoon proof and he still put flex hose under and assured me they wouldn't be able to harm it yeah right. :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I was really disappointed with what we had. It was not cheap as I wanted it to look as much like hardwood as it could. When I mopped it you could see water spots no matter what I used. I had to mop it and then dry it. The way my house is arranged having different flooring in the kitchen and baths would not look good. I thought laminate was the solution as it can be used in all room. I wonder if it has improved in the last ten years.


We have laminate that looks like wood in most of our rooms now mopping is just simple water and vinegar so not to leave spots works great!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was really disappointed with what we had. It was not cheap as I wanted it to look as much like hardwood as it could. When I mopped it you could see water spots no matter what I used. I had to mop it and then dry it. The way my house is arranged having different flooring in the kitchen and baths would not look good. I thought laminate was the solution as it can be used in all room. I wonder if it has improved in the last ten years.


Not sure how long ours has been down but I think it was badly put down by the looks of it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). This is the high temperature. It is 90% humidity and everything in the house is sticky.
> I climbed to the roof of the parking garage at work to watch the Snowbirds. We weren't sure that they would show as it was overcast and threatening to rain, but the clouds parted just in time. The planes twinkled as they went in and out of sunshine. It's freaking amazing how close these guys can fly together. We could see them flying over Ajax with their smoke trails on. There is a school named the same over there. Then they did a few formations over the school in Whitby. Fifteen minutes later they were heading for the airbase at Trenton.
> Yesterday when I arrived at work, I thought I was the only one in. No one showed up until mid-morning. Yesterday was also the first day of our new supervisor. Not sure if that was connected.


Fun to watch those jets flying. That's sort of strange about no one being around at work yesterday for a few hours. Wonder what that was about? xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am glad you have a good laminate. Vinegar and water was what I used and it always looked awful. Is yours a lighter to medium color?
I believe before I would purchase laminate again I would bring the sample home to mop it.



binkbrice said:


> We have laminate that looks like wood in most of our rooms now mopping is just simple water and vinegar so not to leave spots works great!


----------



## jinx

That looks fantastic. 


Barn-dweller said:


> The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


It looks great. Sorry about it not being able to go through the door! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


Very nice????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, how are you all today. I've been quite Off balance all day, it's a while since I felt this as bad. It's what the stroke left me with. I don't need to pay for giddy rides. Hahaha.
> 
> I went to over 60's and I won.....$10.50..tube of smarties...twirl....mint aero... Time out bar....kit Kat....good eh? So that's gone in my holiday purse. Went and had a cup of chocolate with Karen this morning, and Margs been out with some friends today.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now girls, cos nothing much has happened today....luv yawl.


Back on winning form again! 
Do you often get giddy fits now?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Oh tell me about it. I never ever did get the stain out. 3months I had the kitchen in my lounge while he gutted it. I think it got me down a bit at the end...3 months. ,!


It was getting you down. I remember it well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright London, 21'C today so not too bad. It rained hard in the night though but the garden was parched so I've no quarrel with that!!
> 
> My grands go back to school today, Liv is thrilled that she won't be a newby any more!! Glad LM is settling in ok.
> 
> Off to see my friend today, haven't seen visited for a couple of weeks so it will be nice to catch up.
> 
> I re-knitted the end of the scarf last night, it looks much better now!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxx


No-one else would ever have noticed, but it would have bugged you. Well done for fixing it. It's a handy scarf.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Mole man has arrived and is setting lots of traps and boy can he talk, just managed to escape. xxxx :sm23:


Chatterboxes are another trap!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Did the twins gets separated at their new school?
> I remember my secondary school did that with the only set of twins that I remember. I thought it was cruel, as they had always been together.


I'll ask them tomorrow. I don't think so.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


and it looks good, but frustrating if you can't use it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Cooler here today, but lovely sunshine now. Airport this morning was quite busy.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your visit with your friend. Glad you were able to easily fix the scarf so it is now completely perfect.


Thanks jinx xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> We have underpinning but they keep managing to find their way in....


Little b#$$₩%s! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


Oh wow Jacky, that is just beautiful, looking forward to seeing it 'in person'! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Chatterboxes are another trap!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> and it looks good, but frustrating if you can't use it.


Very, as the ovens left behind don't work and the hob is so slow it takes 10mins. to get potatoes boiling.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh wow Jacky, that is just beautiful, looking forward to seeing it 'in person'! Xxxx


Whenever you want. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Whenever you want. xxxx


Maybe next week? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Maybe next week? xxxx


Yes, busy Monday how about Tuesday, take us as you find us? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Footings are in.


----------



## jinx

That is going to be a wonderful ???? I forgot what you call it, I would call it a sunroom.
He is making fast work of it. You have hired a great tradesman.


Barn-dweller said:


> Footings are in.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, busy Monday how about Tuesday, take us as you find us? xxxx


Fine, see you then!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Footings are in.


That's all going at quite a lick, will be finished in no time!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That is going to be a wonderful ???? I forgot what you call it, I would call it a sunroom.
> He is making fast work of it. You have hired a great tradesman.


Conservatory!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is going to be a wonderful ???? I forgot what you call it, I would call it a sunroom.
> He is making fast work of it. You have hired a great tradesman.


Yes he's a good worker and very neat and tidy. Sunroom, conservatory whatever you want to call it, technically they have different names as if you have a slate or tile roof you have to involve building regs. when you build, if you have a glass or plastic type roof you can just go ahead and do it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Footings are in.


Looking good x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fine, see you then!! ???????? Xxxx


Do you mean that, are you coming up on Tuesday? Yippee someone else to live among the boxes. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Looking good x


Yes progressing well. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean that, are you coming up on Tuesday? Yippee someone else to live among the boxes. xxxx


Hahaha! As long as my sat nav doesn't go nuts again and send me round in circles! See you soon!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Footings are in.


It's coming along! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Just got back from a couple of errands and a meetup with my young friend for a coffee and a good visit. Not sure what else is on my agenda for today. Thank heavens for Flo! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hahaha! As long as my sat nav doesn't go nuts again and send me round in circles! See you soon!! Xxxx


Ooh, how exciting, can't wait, give your sat nav a good talking to before you leave and make sure you get on the A10. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


WOW now that's a stove!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am glad you have a good laminate. Vinegar and water was what I used and it always looked awful. Is yours a lighter to medium color?
> I believe before I would purchase laminate again I would bring the sample home to mop it.


It's a Medium brownish and in the kitchen it's grey!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm in my bed at Stephens. Just been talking and nursing daisy. Sue and I went to tesco and we had a costa coffee, and I bought some flowers for Albert and some Starbucks coffee. Donna came this morning and did a few jobs for me. She washes my hair too. She is a hairdresser as well as a cleaning lady. I have Jane that comes to me to do my hair, I've been with her app. 30yrs. It's been cold and windy here today. Not got a lot to say tonight. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in my bed at Stephens. Just been talking and nursing daisy. Sue and I went to tesco and we had a costa coffee, and I bought some flowers for Albert and some Starbucks coffee. Donna came this morning and did a few jobs for me. She washes my hair too. She is a hairdresser as well as a cleaning lady. I have Jane that comes to me to do my hair, I've been with her app. 30yrs. It's been cold and windy here today. Not got a lot to say tonight. Love yawl. Xx


Enjoy your time with the family. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Back on winning form again!
> Do you often get giddy fits now?


I seem to go through stages with it Janet. I never ever fall, or I haven't up til now. I just have to hang on and I feel like I'm going to faint then I try to stand still, which I seem to sway. Then it passes over. I'm ok don't you worry.


----------



## jinx

Interesting information. Is yours having a glass/plastic roof?



Barn-dweller said:


> Yes he's a good worker and very neat and tidy. Sunroom, conservatory whatever you want to call it, technically they have different names as if you have a slate or tile roof you have to involve building regs. when you build, if you have a glass or plastic type roof you can just go ahead and do it. xx


----------



## jinx

I thought part of my hate for my flooring was because it was medium to darkish. It was an awful experience. I looked forward to having the new flooring and then to find it to be so awful was disheartening.



binkbrice said:


> It's a Medium brownish and in the kitchen it's grey!


----------



## jinx

I am on a forced break. I have emptied out the closet in the bedroom. It has been a long time since I felt up to doing that. I thought there would be spider webs in the corners, but there weren't any, just a bit of dust. Harold decided he needed a nap so I have to take a break.
For a week I have ask him to take out the shoes he no longer wore. He didn't do it so I cleaned them out. Funny how he could go to the donation box and sort out the boots/shoes he wanted to keep. 
The floor steamer is in that closet. I have done half the kitchen floor with that and am pleases with how clean it looks. I hate those dimples in the flooring that are so hard to get clean. 
My video camera was also in there. The last videos I took were in 1994. Luckily a friend was able to copy the VCR tapes as VCR's are a thing of the past. Amazing to see videos of Flo as a baby.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Interesting information. Is yours having a glass/plastic roof?


Self-cleaning glass. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am on a forced break. I have emptied out the closet in the bedroom. It has been a long time since I felt up to doing that. I thought there would be spider webs in the corners, but there weren't any, just a bit of dust. Harold decided he needed a nap so I have to take a break.
> For a week I have ask him to take out the shoes he no longer wore. He didn't do it so I cleaned them out. Funny how he could go to the donation box and sort out the boots/shoes he wanted to keep.
> The floor steamer is in that closet. I have done half the kitchen floor with that and am pleases with how clean it looks. I hate those dimples in the flooring that are so hard to get clean.
> My video camera was also in there. The last videos I took were in 1994. Luckily a friend was able to copy the VCR tapes as VCR's are a thing of the past. Amazing to see videos of Flo as a baby.


Sounds as though you've had quite an adventure going through you closet. xx


----------



## jinx

Next will be the clothes. I have not worn anything from that closet for several years. Why 
oh why am I keeping it? I just finished steam cleaning the floors in the hallway and bathrooms. Now I am on another break. No one can see how hard I worked, but I know it is cleaner.



Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you've had quite an adventure going through you closet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Next will be the clothes. I have not worn anything from that closet for several years. Why
> oh why am I keeping it? I just finished steam cleaning the floors in the hallway and bathrooms. Now I am on another break. No one can see how hard I worked, but I know it is cleaner.


I know that feeling, you work your guts out and have nothing to really show for it, but as you say at least you know it's clean. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Wow, last on last night and first on this morning, are you all still there :sm23: Anyway good morning from a sunny Norfolk although there is a distinct chill in the air this morning. Nothing planned for today apart from the builder who is already here, the mole man might be back today, boiler man coming later to iron out a few niggles, DH to docs and car to garage, just a quiet day then. Looking forward to June coming on Tuesday, a lovely surprise and it will be great to see her, might even get her sorting my craft stuff out. :sm15: You all have a good day. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> The cooker has arrived, no-one thought to measure it to see if it would go through the doorway with its packaging. Of course it wouldn't so had to unpack it, still at least I can look at it for the next few weeks. :sm23: xx


Ooooooooo pretty ????


----------



## linkan

Jackie those are darling and I hope that not one of them has to be used ????
I really can't bare thinking about it.


----------



## linkan

I've not caught up all the way..

But go get em LMiss , you'll do great ????


----------



## linkan

And to Saxy's twins ???? they'll do just fine too. Great in fact I'm sure of it.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Next will be the clothes. I have not worn anything from that closet for several years. Why
> oh why am I keeping it? I just finished steam cleaning the floors in the hallway and bathrooms. Now I am on another break. No one can see how hard I worked, but I know it is cleaner.


Goodwill... I'm gonna Purge my closet this weekend.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I seem to go through stages with it Janet. I never ever fall, or I haven't up til now. I just have to hang on and I feel like I'm going to faint then I try to stand still, which I seem to sway. Then it passes over. I'm ok don't you worry.


That's scary! 
You know me I'll worry anyway ????
Just cuz I loves ya


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I thought part of my hate for my flooring was because it was medium to darkish. It was an awful experience. I looked forward to having the new flooring and then to find it to be so awful was disheartening.


We tiled our kitchen, the house is so old it moves to much I guess because we have cracked tiles now. And they aren't small, each time is pretty big. I like the light gray look but can't wait to get the new wood looking flooring. 
We can't seem to catch a break with keeping that kitchen floor, it aggravates me. 
But... It's just a floor, I walk on it and don't fall through so I refuse to let it bother me too much lol.


----------



## linkan

Jen had a bad day yesterday. The depression got hold of her and had her shook up most of the day. 
Little Rosebud was a light for her though. She's teething and becoming very clingy to Mommy. She discovered her tongue and made sure to stick it out at all of us all day long lol ???? 
Of course it was adorable.
On a funny note, Jen's friend thought it would be funny, that on the first night that his wife actually got some sleep since having their baby, he was going to hide the baby so that she would freak out when she woke up... 

...
I asked her how long he's been suicidal... 
He didn't do it of course. We advised it wasn't the wisest thing to do to a new mom. In the end he saw the light.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Jackie those are darling and I hope that not one of them has to be used ????
> I really can't bare thinking about it.


I know what you mean, but unfortunately they do happen and if they give just a bit of comfort then they're worth doing. I shall carry on making them in between other things. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Jen had a bad day yesterday. The depression got hold of her and had her shook up most of the day.
> Little Rosebud was a light for her though. She's teething and becoming very clingy to Mommy. She discovered her tongue and made sure to stick it out at all of us all day long lol ????
> Of course it was adorable.
> On a funny note, Jen's friend thought it would be funny, that on the first night that his wife actually got some sleep since having their baby, he was going to hide the baby so that she would freak out when she woke up...
> 
> ...
> I asked her how long he's been suicidal...
> He didn't do it of course. We advised it wasn't the wisest thing to do to a new mom. In the end he saw the light.


Jen is bound to go through bad patches hopefully they will subside as time goes by and she'll always have Little Rosebud to brighten her day. As you said Jen's friend must have a death wish to think of doing something like that, hope he doesn't have any more 'funny' ideas. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh, how exciting, can't wait, give your sat nav a good talking to before you leave and make sure you get on the A10. xxxx


Will do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I thought part of my hate for my flooring was because it was medium to darkish. It was an awful experience. I looked forward to having the new flooring and then to find it to be so awful was disheartening.


I feel for you dear, I was the same with the carpet in my lounge, had it put down for my son's visit a while back, oooh, new carpet, great!! However the reality is something the colour of dung, sadly and it has gone fluffy as I wasn't warned not to use a rotating brush on the vac on it! :sm16: It cost a lot of money and the upheaval was awful so I'm stuck with it for a while yet!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am on a forced break. I have emptied out the closet in the bedroom. It has been a long time since I felt up to doing that. I thought there would be spider webs in the corners, but there weren't any, just a bit of dust. Harold decided he needed a nap so I have to take a break.
> For a week I have ask him to take out the shoes he no longer wore. He didn't do it so I cleaned them out. Funny how he could go to the donation box and sort out the boots/shoes he wanted to keep.
> The floor steamer is in that closet. I have done half the kitchen floor with that and am pleases with how clean it looks. I hate those dimples in the flooring that are so hard to get clean.
> My video camera was also in there. The last videos I took were in 1994. Luckily a friend was able to copy the VCR tapes as VCR's are a thing of the past. Amazing to see videos of Flo as a baby.


I have an old video recorder from about the same era, it's up in the loft. I had to use tiny cassettes then go through an elaborate procedure to view them and transfer them via the tv but would love to see what's still on the tapes!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Self-cleaning glass. xx


Interesting. Hope that doesn't go along with self-cleaning ovens cos they don't work!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Next will be the clothes. I have not worn anything from that closet for several years. Why
> oh why am I keeping it? I just finished steam cleaning the floors in the hallway and bathrooms. Now I am on another break. No one can see how hard I worked, but I know it is cleaner.


We know and we salute you!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, last on last night and first on this morning, are you all still there :sm23: Anyway good morning from a sunny Norfolk although there is a distinct chill in the air this morning. Nothing planned for today apart from the builder who is already here, the mole man might be back today, boiler man coming later to iron out a few niggles, DH to docs and car to garage, just a quiet day then. Looking forward to June coming on Tuesday, a lovely surprise and it will be great to see her, might even get her sorting my craft stuff out. :sm15: You all have a good day. xx


I would have been on earlier but not getting notifications yet again!! Happy to help sort your craft stash but can't guarantee there will still be the same amount of stuff in there when I leave!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen had a bad day yesterday. The depression got hold of her and had her shook up most of the day.
> Little Rosebud was a light for her though. She's teething and becoming very clingy to Mommy. She discovered her tongue and made sure to stick it out at all of us all day long lol ????
> Of course it was adorable.
> On a funny note, Jen's friend thought it would be funny, that on the first night that his wife actually got some sleep since having their baby, he was going to hide the baby so that she would freak out when she woke up...
> 
> ...
> I asked her how long he's been suicidal...
> He didn't do it of course. We advised it wasn't the wisest thing to do to a new mom. In the end he saw the light.


Sending huge comforting hugs to Jen, bless her, I assume she is having some treatment for the depression? Has her body healed yet?

The first night my DD slept through, I wouldn't go in until DH went in and assured me she was ok!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I know what you mean, but unfortunately they do happen and if they give just a bit of comfort then they're worth doing. I shall carry on making them in between other things. xx


Did they get picked up? If so, what was the reaction? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright but cooler London, 18'C today!!

I have finally organised a lunch date with an old friend from Specsavers for today, she's still working there so we'll only have her lunch hour but will be good to catch up!

Apart from that, maybe a bit of weeding in the garden, I have to do a tiny bit at a time or I get a sore back! Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Did a lad of food shopping for the French lot yesterday, a million (well it seems like that) tins of alphabet spaghetti amongst other things.

Today I am going clothes shopping for them as clothes are so expensive there. Then I have to take Bentley to the vet for his 6 month check. Bet he does a runner just before the appointment time.

Had a phone call from LM last night, she is making friends and had her first Mandarin lesson yesterday. When I asked her how it went she said 'interesting'!

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Interesting. Hope that doesn't go along with self-cleaning ovens cos they don't work!!! xxxx


Tell me about it, have promised myself that I am going to have my new one professionally cleaned once a year. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I would have been on earlier but not getting notifications yet again!! Happy to help sort your craft stash but can't guarantee there will still be the same amount of stuff in there when I leave!!! xxxx


I did wonder about that and you will be sleeping with some of it as well. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Did they get picked up? If so, what was the reaction? xxxx


Yes she came for them and loved them but don't know if I will get any feedback from the hospital. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Did a lad of food shopping for the French lot yesterday, a million (well it seems like that) tins of alphabet spaghetti amongst other things.
> 
> Today I am going clothes shopping for them as clothes are so expensive there. Then I have to take Bentley to the vet for his 6 month check. Bet he does a runner just before the appointment time.
> 
> Had a phone call from LM last night, she is making friends and had her first Mandarin lesson yesterday. When I asked her how it went she said 'interesting'!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Mandarin? good grief, times have moved on since French and German and if you were unlucky Latin. Are you off to France soon then? Hope you can catch Bentley. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). I need to find a heavy sweater for this morning. (I need to knit faster)
As Susan says, nothing much to say today.
I knit a few more rows on my sweater. This one is going to take forever.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Did a lad of food shopping for the French lot yesterday, a million (well it seems like that) tins of alphabet spaghetti amongst other things.
> 
> Today I am going clothes shopping for them as clothes are so expensive there. Then I have to take Bentley to the vet for his 6 month check. Bet he does a runner just before the appointment time.
> 
> Had a phone call from LM last night, she is making friends and had her first Mandarin lesson yesterday. When I asked her how it went she said 'interesting'!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Mandarin? good grief, times have moved on since French and German and if you were unlucky Latin. Are you off to France soon then? Hope you can catch Bentley. xx


The Top 10 Most Spoken Languages in the World
Mandarin Chinese (1.1 billion speakers) ...
English (983 million speakers) ...
Hindustani (544 million speakers) ...
Spanish (527 million speakers) ...
Arabic (422 million speakers) ...
Malay (281 million speakers) ...
Russian (267 million speakers) ...
Bengali (261 million speakers)
Portuguese
French


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Mandarin? good grief, times have moved on since French and German and if you were unlucky Latin. Are you off to France soon then? Hope you can catch Bentley. xx


They girls have been learning Mandarin at this school for quite a long time. It involves 2 alphabets! LM is also doing French and there is a Latin option too. Going to France soon just for a few days this time. X


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Did a lad of food shopping for the French lot yesterday, a million (well it seems like that) tins of alphabet spaghetti amongst other things.
> 
> Today I am going clothes shopping for them as clothes are so expensive there. Then I have to take Bentley to the vet for his 6 month check. Bet he does a runner just before the appointment time.
> 
> Had a phone call from LM last night, she is making friends and had her first Mandarin lesson yesterday. When I asked her how it went she said 'interesting'!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
I hope you can catch Bentley.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). I need to find a heavy sweater for this morning. (I need to knit faster)
> As Susan says, nothing much to say today.
> I knit a few more rows on my sweater. This one is going to take forever.


Very pretty xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> The Top 10 Most Spoken Languages in the World
> Mandarin Chinese (1.1 billion speakers) ...
> English (983 million speakers) ...
> Hindustani (544 million speakers) ...
> Spanish (527 million speakers) ...
> Arabic (422 million speakers) ...
> Malay (281 million speakers) ...
> Russian (267 million speakers) ...
> Bengali (261 million speakers)
> Portuguese
> French


I'll pass that on to LM xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but cooler London, 18'C today!!
> 
> I have finally organised a lunch date with an old friend from Specsavers for today, she's still working there so we'll only have her lunch hour but will be good to catch up!
> 
> Apart from that, maybe a bit of weeding in the garden, I have to do a tiny bit at a time or I get a sore back! Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


You need to get a rolling stool for the garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sending huge comforting hugs to Jen, bless her, I assume she is having some treatment for the depression? Has her body healed yet?
> 
> The first night my DD slept through, I wouldn't go in until DH went in and assured me she was ok!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


DD always slept better than I did.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I did wonder about that and you will be sleeping with some of it as well. xxxx :sm23:


Ooh, snuggly!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I would have been on earlier but not getting notifications yet again!! Happy to help sort your craft stash but can't guarantee there will still be the same amount of stuff in there when I leave!!! xxxx


You get notifications? I get notifications for everything except KP.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). I need to find a heavy sweater for this morning. (I need to knit faster)
> As Susan says, nothing much to say today.
> I knit a few more rows on my sweater. This one is going to take forever.


It's gorgeous, looks like caramel!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The Top 10 Most Spoken Languages in the World
> Mandarin Chinese (1.1 billion speakers) ...
> English (983 million speakers) ...
> Hindustani (544 million speakers) ...
> Spanish (527 million speakers) ...
> Arabic (422 million speakers) ...
> Malay (281 million speakers) ...
> Russian (267 million speakers) ...
> Bengali (261 million speakers)
> Portuguese
> French


Ok, so it might come in useful then!!!

:sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I have an old video recorder from about the same era, it's up in the loft. I had to use tiny cassettes then go through an elaborate procedure to view them and transfer them via the tv but would love to see what's still on the tapes!!


We still have a working 8 track cassette machine downstairs. And a few 8 track cassettes for it. There is also an old record player down there.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You need to get a rolling stool for the garden.


Mrs P got me a lovely little stool for gardening, would be perfect if my tum didn't get in the way !! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You get notifications? I get notifications for everything except KP.


Yes, most of the time!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I feel for you dear, I was the same with the carpet in my lounge, had it put down for my son's visit a while back, oooh, new carpet, great!! However the reality is something the colour of dung, sadly and it has gone fluffy as I wasn't warned not to use a rotating brush on the vac on it! :sm16: It cost a lot of money and the upheaval was awful so I'm stuck with it for a while yet!! xx


Our carpets started as a sage green, but had been bleached to mint with white patches by the previous owners. We ripped all the carpets out except the carpet on the stairs because the stairs underneath are really rough. We spent 3 years putting hardwood on all the floors except the kitchen/hallway and small bathroom. They got terrazzo tiles. Upstairs bathroom has a really nice cushion linoleum that looks like grey tile. I still haven't emptied all the boxes from the renovations and that was more than 5 years ago. :sm16: :sm19: We now have throw rugs wherever we need them, like beside the beds.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Jen had a bad day yesterday. The depression got hold of her and had her shook up most of the day.
> Little Rosebud was a light for her though. She's teething and becoming very clingy to Mommy. She discovered her tongue and made sure to stick it out at all of us all day long lol ????
> Of course it was adorable.
> On a funny note, Jen's friend thought it would be funny, that on the first night that his wife actually got some sleep since having their baby, he was going to hide the baby so that she would freak out when she woke up...
> 
> ...
> I asked her how long he's been suicidal...
> He didn't do it of course. We advised it wasn't the wisest thing to do to a new mom. In the end he saw the light.


Big <hug> to Jen. I know you will all be there for her.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We tiled our kitchen, the house is so old it moves to much I guess because we have cracked tiles now. And they aren't small, each time is pretty big. I like the light gray look but can't wait to get the new wood looking flooring.
> We can't seem to catch a break with keeping that kitchen floor, it aggravates me.
> But... It's just a floor, I walk on it and don't fall through so I refuse to let it bother me too much lol.


We put concrete board on the floors and put a million screws into that concrete board before we put our tiles down. Nothing has moved. And our tiles are 18" x 18".
Before we did that, I could feel the floors move when the CAT ran across it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, last on last night and first on this morning, are you all still there :sm23: Anyway good morning from a sunny Norfolk although there is a distinct chill in the air this morning. Nothing planned for today apart from the builder who is already here, the mole man might be back today, boiler man coming later to iron out a few niggles, DH to docs and car to garage, just a quiet day then. Looking forward to June coming on Tuesday, a lovely surprise and it will be great to see her, might even get her sorting my craft stuff out. :sm15: You all have a good day. xx


Another busy day. I feel like a positive slug next to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Next will be the clothes. I have not worn anything from that closet for several years. Why
> oh why am I keeping it? I just finished steam cleaning the floors in the hallway and bathrooms. Now I am on another break. No one can see how hard I worked, but I know it is cleaner.


I keep other sized clothes hoping that I will get back into them. Talk about dreaming. :sm16: 
If I ever got back to that size, those clothes would be so out of date that I'd stick out anyways.
Good for you for the fall "spring cleaning".


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am on a forced break. I have emptied out the closet in the bedroom. It has been a long time since I felt up to doing that. I thought there would be spider webs in the corners, but there weren't any, just a bit of dust. Harold decided he needed a nap so I have to take a break.
> For a week I have ask him to take out the shoes he no longer wore. He didn't do it so I cleaned them out. Funny how he could go to the donation box and sort out the boots/shoes he wanted to keep.
> The floor steamer is in that closet. I have done half the kitchen floor with that and am pleases with how clean it looks. I hate those dimples in the flooring that are so hard to get clean.
> My video camera was also in there. The last videos I took were in 1994. Luckily a friend was able to copy the VCR tapes as VCR's are a thing of the past. Amazing to see videos of Flo as a baby.


Our terrazzo tiles in the kitchen have those dips and dimples too. We got some clear stuff from Home Depot that filled the holes in so they wouldn't get full of dirt. They may not have been the best choice for a kitchen where stuff gets dropped all the time. But it took over a year to choose those tiles.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I thought part of my hate for my flooring was because it was medium to darkish. It was an awful experience. I looked forward to having the new flooring and then to find it to be so awful was disheartening.


My brother has linoleum in his basement that looks like dark blackened bamboo flooring. It's really dark in a dark basement, but looks great. And so easy to take care of, because it is linoleum.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I seem to go through stages with it Janet. I never ever fall, or I haven't up til now. I just have to hang on and I feel like I'm going to faint then I try to stand still, which I seem to sway. Then it passes over. I'm ok don't you worry.


I have low blood pressure. Sometimes I feel like I've been in an elevator that has dropped quickly. I just grab onto something until that feeling passes. I used to have worse episodes when I was younger that only could be fixed by laying down.
Do you take blood pressure or blood thinner pills?


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning/afternoon. Thankfully I am no longer the first one on in the morning. Strange I was often up before you when we are 6 hours behind you.
I noticed the crispness in the air immediately this a.m. Glad the sun is out to burn off the chill.
Enjoy you "quiet" day. At least there are no sheep in your garden.



Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, last on last night and first on this morning, are you all still there :sm23: Anyway good morning from a sunny Norfolk although there is a distinct chill in the air this morning. Nothing planned for today apart from the builder who is already here, the mole man might be back today, boiler man coming later to iron out a few niggles, DH to docs and car to garage, just a quiet day then. Looking forward to June coming on Tuesday, a lovely surprise and it will be great to see her, might even get her sorting my craft stuff out. :sm15: You all have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Another busy day. I feel like a positive slug next to you.


Not fair on you really, you work all day. xx


----------



## jinx

I quite agree. There are more important things to worry about than whether a floor is sparkling clean.



linkan said:


> We tiled our kitchen, the house is so old it moves to much I guess because we have cracked tiles now. And they aren't small, each time is pretty big. I like the light gray look but can't wait to get the new wood looking flooring.
> We can't seem to catch a break with keeping that kitchen floor, it aggravates me.
> But... It's just a floor, I walk on it and don't fall through so I refuse to let it bother me too much lol.


----------



## jinx

Hoping Jen is feeling more upbeat today. Depression is such an awful thing to have to deal with.
Glad the baby is there to brighten her day.



linkan said:


> Jen had a bad day yesterday. The depression got hold of her and had her shook up most of the day.
> Little Rosebud was a light for her though. She's teething and becoming very clingy to Mommy. She discovered her tongue and made sure to stick it out at all of us all day long lol ????
> Of course it was adorable.
> On a funny note, Jen's friend thought it would be funny, that on the first night that his wife actually got some sleep since having their baby, he was going to hide the baby so that she would freak out when she woke up...
> 
> ...
> I asked her how long he's been suicidal...
> He didn't do it of course. We advised it wasn't the wisest thing to do to a new mom. In the end he saw the light.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning/afternoon. Thankfully I am no longer the first one on in the morning. Strange I was often up before you when we are 6 hours behind you.
> I noticed the crispness in the air immediately this a.m. Glad the sun is out to burn off the chill.
> Enjoy you "quiet" day. At least there are no sheep in your garden.


No, no sheep just a builder and moles. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Fluffy dung colored carpeting does not sound lovely. I was fortunate I only had to live with my decision for about a year. The company agreed the product was defective and replace it free of charge. I did not replace it with laminate.


London Girl said:


> I feel for you dear, I was the same with the carpet in my lounge, had it put down for my son's visit a while back, oooh, new carpet, great!! However the reality is something the colour of dung, sadly and it has gone fluffy as I wasn't warned not to use a rotating brush on the vac on it! :sm16: It cost a lot of money and the upheaval was awful so I'm stuck with it for a while yet!! xx


----------



## jinx

I have a average size VCR tape box that the small cassette clipped into and then could be seen on the VCR on the t.v. Thankfully one of my honeydoers back then made copies of the tapes so we could watch hour after hour of the kids growing up.


London Girl said:


> I have an old video recorder from about the same era, it's up in the loft. I had to use tiny cassettes then go through an elaborate procedure to view them and transfer them via the tv but would love to see what's still on the tapes!!


----------



## jinx

My self cleaning oven works great. Oh yeah, I never use the oven so I suppose that is why it is always clean.???? Actually it works okay. The first time I used it I started a fire. Someone had put a bag of chips in the oven. When it heated up and locked the bag burst into flames. Could not get the bag out and put out the flames until the oven cooled down and unlocked. I noticed the flames as I headed out the door to go shopping. Yikes I could have burned the house down. 


London Girl said:


> Interesting. Hope that doesn't go along with self-cleaning ovens cos they don't work!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What is it about those cans of alphabet spaghetti that kids love? 
Learning Mandarin sounds like a real challenge. Good luck to her with that.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Did a lad of food shopping for the French lot yesterday, a million (well it seems like that) tins of alphabet spaghetti amongst other things.
> 
> Today I am going clothes shopping for them as clothes are so expensive there. Then I have to take Bentley to the vet for his 6 month check. Bet he does a runner just before the appointment time.
> 
> Had a phone call from LM last night, she is making friends and had her first Mandarin lesson yesterday. When I asked her how it went she said 'interesting'!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I loved your idea. They are so special. Wish there was no need for them. Just wondering about the length. A 1.5 pound baby was 12 inches long. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes she came for them and loved them but don't know if I will get any feedback from the hospital. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your new sweater looks lovely. A very rich looking color.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). I need to find a heavy sweater for this morning. (I need to knit faster)
> As Susan says, nothing much to say today.
> I knit a few more rows on my sweater. This one is going to take forever.


----------



## jinx

In days of old the flooring did not have those dimples. The dimples were added to prevent the flooring from being slippery. In all my years of walking on the old type flooring I never found it slippery. Even I cannot tell the floor is cleaner, but for today I have no black dimples.



nitz8catz said:


> Our terrazzo tiles in the kitchen have those dips and dimples too. We got some clear stuff from Home Depot that filled the holes in so they wouldn't get full of dirt. They may not have been the best choice for a kitchen where stuff gets dropped all the time. But it took over a year to choose those tiles.


----------



## jinx

The builder will be gone soon and so will the moles hopefully. Would you rather have the sheep?


Barn-dweller said:


> No, no sheep just a builder and moles. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I loved your idea. They are so special. Wish there was no need for them. Just wondering about the length. A 1.5 pound baby was 12 inches long.


These are for still borns who come way too early but are fully formed, hopefully I'll get some feedback and see if they are OK. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The builder will be gone soon and so will the moles hopefully. Would you rather have the sheep?


Neither actually, in some ways the sheep were less destructive to the grass but did leave loads of 'calling cards' all over the place. A sort of no win situation. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I have an old video recorder from about the same era, it's up in the loft. I had to use tiny cassettes then go through an elaborate procedure to view them and transfer them via the tv but would love to see what's still on the tapes!!


I have one somewhere around here with my grandma on it before she passed away and I would love to find it and have a disc made!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). I need to find a heavy sweater for this morning. (I need to knit faster)
> As Susan says, nothing much to say today.
> I knit a few more rows on my sweater. This one is going to take forever.


It may take forever, but it will be lovely when it's finished! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You get notifications? I get notifications for everything except KP.


I all of a sudden wasn't getting any notifications for a couple of weeks last month. Had to turn my notifications back on in my profile but had to wait a total of 10 days to do it because somehow it got put in my spam folder. Weird! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I think it's supposed to be up near 81F here today, then cooling back down over the next few days and a bit of rain is also in the forecast for our weekend. Not much on the agenda for today. Flow and I are hanging out! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Fluffy dung colored carpeting does not sound lovely. I was fortunate I only had to live with my decision for about a year. The company agreed the product was defective and replace it free of charge. I did not replace it with laminate.


I think the official name for the colour was Tobacco, it will probably be here as long as DH is now, he can see nothing wrong with it!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have a average size VCR tape box that the small cassette clipped into and then could be seen on the VCR on the t.v. Thankfully one of my honeydoers back then made copies of the tapes so we could watch hour after hour of the kids growing up.


Fortunately, I have had a video recorder on my phone for most of the gks lives so have some nice little videos, including Jake taking his first steps!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My self cleaning oven works great. Oh yeah, I never use the oven so I suppose that is why it is always clean.???? Actually it works okay. The first time I used it I started a fire. Someone had put a bag of chips in the oven. When it heated up and locked the bag burst into flames. Could not get the bag out and put out the flames until the oven cooled down and unlocked. I noticed the flames as I headed out the door to go shopping. Yikes I could have burned the house down.


Gulp, that was a close one!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm home from Stephens via, visiting Albert and Asda. I'm worn out by the time I've put the groceries away, so I had a nice Starbucks ice cold double espresso, before I had lunch, while I watched the news...say no more?

I was just settling down with a sudoku, when Karen texted, did I fancy a cup of chocolate! We had a good bit chat then her brother came, I know him, Andrew is playing golf tomorrow and says he'll leave the chocolate ready for Karen and me...she gets a bit lonely on her own sometimes. I think I'd be so frustrated nort being able to get out of a chair without a hoist. It's no fun at all for her.

It looks like the taxmen has buggers Stephen up again. It's something to do about a car. Anyway it's the firms fault, I hope he doesn't have to pay again. It's Autumn here now, when's the best time to pick the apples on my trees. Is it late September? 

I'm going to go to Josephine's again, in October. ....I need to chill hahahah. I've already , I'm not going to spin though???? Because if it's anything like the felt picture I did in Malvern it would be a waste of time hahah. I'm not sort of crafty I just knit. That's all my news. Love yawl.


----------



## LEE1313

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). I need to find a heavy sweater for this morning. (I need to knit faster)
> As Susan says, nothing much to say today.
> I knit a few more rows on my sweater. This one is going to take forever.


Oh that is lovely.
Take your time and do a wonderful job. Don't rush and ruin it. 
Throw a blanket over yourself until the sweater is ready.
can you share the pattern, please ?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home from Stephens via, visiting Albert and Asda. I'm worn out by the time I've put the groceries away, so I had a nice Starbucks ice cold double espresso, before I had lunch, while I watched the news...say no more?
> 
> I was just settling down with a sudoku, when Karen texted, did I fancy a cup of chocolate! We had a good bit chat then her brother came, I know him, Andrew is playing golf tomorrow and says he'll leave the chocolate ready for Karen and me...she gets a bit lonely on her own sometimes. I think I'd be so frustrated nort being able to get out of a chair without a hoist. It's no fun at all for her.
> 
> It looks like the taxmen has buggers Stephen up again. It's something to do about a car. Anyway it's the firms fault, I hope he doesn't have to pay again. It's Autumn here now, when's the best time to pick the apples on my trees. Is it late September?
> 
> I'm going to go to Josephine's again, in October. ....I need to chill hahahah. I've already , I'm not going to spin though???? Because if it's anything like the felt picture I did in Malvern it would be a waste of time hahah. I'm not sort of crafty I just knit. That's all my news. Love yawl.


Hi Susan, I just looked in a few minutes ago and no one had visited since my last post and then you appeared!! Nice that you are going to Josephine's again, maybe I'll see you there! Did youse I am going up to Jacky's for a few days next week? We are a well-travelled bunch!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I have low blood pressure. Sometimes I feel like I've been in an elevator that has dropped quickly. I just grab onto something until that feeling passes. I used to have worse episodes when I was younger that only could be fixed by laying down.
> Do you take blood pressure or blood thinner pills?


Blood thinners pills mav


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, I just looked in a few minutes ago and no one had visited since my last post and then you appeared!! Nice that you are going to Josephine's again, maybe I'll see you there! Did youse I am going up to Jacky's for a few days next week? We are a well-travelled bunch!!! xxxx


I think it's good to travel. Did I ever tell you I've got a senior rail ticket?????????. I hope I do see you June, that's all part and package. Josephine is good to have me. And Flo.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think it's good to travel. Did I ever tell you I've got a senior rail ticket?????????. I hope I do see you June, that's all part and package. Josephine is good to have me. And Flo.


Oh if Flo's going too, count me in!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh if Flo's going too, count me in!! xxxx


Yes. Someone has to keep Susan in order! X


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes. Someone has to keep Susan in order! X


No chance!! Xx


----------



## jinx

I am on my break this afternoon. I made chicken pot pie in the instant pot. While that cooked I went to finish the closet. Oh My Goodness! Out of the goodness in his heart Mr. Wonderful put things back into the closet. Which meant I had to lug them back out to do a through job. It is a good thing he is not home right now as I am not in the mood to be pleasant. Oh well, that job is done. Now working on the curtains and windows in that room. By the time I get each room cleaned it is time to start all over again.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> We put concrete board on the floors and put a million screws into that concrete board before we put our tiles down. Nothing has moved. And our tiles are 18" x 18".
> Before we did that, I could feel the floors move when the CAT ran across it.


We did that too, but our whole house shakes like a dog when they blast with Dynamite at the Rock quarry a few blocks away.

Different note, the kids are getting along sooooo good today that I'm scarred to breathe. They've grown so much. Pic for today. The camera just loves that girl lol.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No chance!! Xx


And you think Norfolk is ready for us? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> We did that too, but our whole house shakes like a dog when they blast with Dynamite at the Rock quarry a few blocks away.
> 
> Different note, the kids are getting along sooooo good today that I'm scarred to breathe. They've grown so much. Pic for today. The camera just loves that girl lol.


Awwww both pictures are lovely!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Awwww both pictures are lovely!!


Thanks❣????

If you like that one, here's another..


----------



## linkan

Again...


----------



## linkan

.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Again...


Adorable! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> .


Beautiful! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful! :sm01: xxxooo


Thanks ????????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable! :sm01: xxxooo


That's her first child Rocky. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. No builder today, he's off until Monday. He reckons he'll be finished Tuesday but he's got quite a lot to fit in those two days. DH said we could have a lie in today, yes we did, all of 5 minutes. Mole man is coming sometime today but as it's Friday we will be off shopping later and also see if we can find some tiles to match the kitchen units. Apart from that I think it may be a quiet day today. That's tempting fate if nothing is. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and cool Surrey. Did some spinning yesterday and now have some lovely soft yak to knit. Bentley was fine at the vets although Mr P and I had a right struggle to get him in his transporter.

Today I have a meeting about our knitted town as we are now on the final push to get it finished by Christmas. Lots of stitching and fiddly bits to do now.

Angela, lovely photos of your girls.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Rain expected today and another cool day. I can't knit fast enough.
Everyone at Knit Night last night was knitting sweaters, and they are all lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cool Surrey. Did some spinning yesterday and now have some lovely soft yak to knit. Bentley was fine at the vets although Mr P and I had a right struggle to get him in his transporter.
> 
> Today I have a meeting about our knitted town as we are now on the final push to get it finished by Christmas. Lots of stitching and fiddly bits to do now.
> 
> Angela, lovely photos of your girls.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Happy Friday.
I had the same problem with Smokey-mama. She put her paws on either side of the door and wouldn't go in for the trip home, silly cat. I had to grab her paws and hold them together to get her back in. Although she was purring up a storm on the exam table while she got her shots.
Mmm yak. ::sm01::
I hope all that stitching is not going to be a problem?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. No builder today, he's off until Monday. He reckons he'll be finished Tuesday but he's got quite a lot to fit in those two days. DH said we could have a lie in today, yes we did, all of 5 minutes. Mole man is coming sometime today but as it's Friday we will be off shopping later and also see if we can find some tiles to match the kitchen units. Apart from that I think it may be a quiet day today. That's tempting fate if nothing is. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


Happy almost weekend.
I hope the builder is bringing some help on Tuesday. I've tried building stuff (smaller stuff) by myself and usually end up with a piece of wood hitting my head.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> .


Great picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Again...


She looks so big.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We did that too, but our whole house shakes like a dog when they blast with Dynamite at the Rock quarry a few blocks away.
> 
> Different note, the kids are getting along sooooo good today that I'm scarred to breathe. They've grown so much. Pic for today. The camera just loves that girl lol.


If there is blasting nearby, a house that "moves" a bit might be a good thing. I think of the willow that bends. Our old house was built for the constant winds beside Lake Ontario. The joists in the attic had leather stabilizers to help with the wind. The fellows who re-roofed our house thought it was funny that the roof was like a trampoline. Until mum came out and yelled at them for jumping on the roof and making the living room overhead light sway all over the place.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am on my break this afternoon. I made chicken pot pie in the instant pot. While that cooked I went to finish the closet. Oh My Goodness! Out of the goodness in his heart Mr. Wonderful put things back into the closet. Which meant I had to lug them back out to do a through job. It is a good thing he is not home right now as I am not in the mood to be pleasant. Oh well, that job is done. Now working on the curtains and windows in that room. By the time I get each room cleaned it is time to start all over again.


I have a mum who does that. She is not an "active listener". Quite often she just nods while I'm talking but hasn't "heard" anything. Then she complains that I didn't tell her what I was doing. :sm06:
I just noticed that the curtains in my room need to be taken down and washed. They are so old that they will probably disintegrate when they hit the water.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Yes. Someone has to keep Susan in order! X


Why? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think it's good to travel. Did I ever tell you I've got a senior rail ticket?????????. I hope I do see you June, that's all part and package. Josephine is good to have me. And Flo.


The TV just had an article about a new "thing": solo travel. um, I've been doing that for a while and so have you. When did this become a "thing"?
Happy travels. I love riding trains.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I have low blood pressure. Sometimes I feel like I've been in an elevator that has dropped quickly. I just grab onto something until that feeling passes. I used to have worse episodes when I was younger that only could be fixed by laying down.
> Do you take blood pressure or blood thinner pills?





grandma susan said:


> Blood thinners pills mav


I wonder if that is something that should be mentioned to your doctor the next time that you see him/her. Maybe you don't need as high a dose anymore?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, I just looked in a few minutes ago and no one had visited since my last post and then you appeared!! Nice that you are going to Josephine's again, maybe I'll see you there! Did youse I am going up to Jacky's for a few days next week? We are a well-travelled bunch!!! xxxx


And why not travel, if you can?
There is so much to see. And it's great to see friends.


----------



## nitz8catz

LEE1313 said:


> Oh that is lovely.
> Take your time and do a wonderful job. Don't rush and ruin it.
> Throw a blanket over yourself until the sweater is ready.
> can you share the pattern, please ?


If's Andrea Mowry's Shifty, paid pattern on Ravelry.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shifty-2


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home from Stephens via, visiting Albert and Asda. I'm worn out by the time I've put the groceries away, so I had a nice Starbucks ice cold double espresso, before I had lunch, while I watched the news...say no more?
> 
> I was just settling down with a sudoku, when Karen texted, did I fancy a cup of chocolate! We had a good bit chat then her brother came, I know him, Andrew is playing golf tomorrow and says he'll leave the chocolate ready for Karen and me...she gets a bit lonely on her own sometimes. I think I'd be so frustrated nort being able to get out of a chair without a hoist. It's no fun at all for her.
> 
> It looks like the taxmen has buggers Stephen up again. It's something to do about a car. Anyway it's the firms fault, I hope he doesn't have to pay again. It's Autumn here now, when's the best time to pick the apples on my trees. Is it late September?
> 
> I'm going to go to Josephine's again, in October. ....I need to chill hahahah. I've already , I'm not going to spin though???? Because if it's anything like the felt picture I did in Malvern it would be a waste of time hahah. I'm not sort of crafty I just knit. That's all my news. Love yawl.


If the apples are starting to fall, then it is time.
More than half the apples are off the tree in the court. Mum and DD got the ladders out and picked a bunch. We had apple crisp and have enough apple sauce to do us for this winter. And there are still loads of apples on that tree.
My first time spinning was pretty funny. I had the wheel going backwards as much as forward. I like my e-spinner because it will only go one direction.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, I have had a video recorder on my phone for most of the gks lives so have some nice little videos, including Jake taking his first steps!!


DD's first steps were the day I was getting ready to go back to work. I was not happy about leaving her after that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I think it's supposed to be up near 81F here today, then cooling back down over the next few days and a bit of rain is also in the forecast for our weekend. Not much on the agenda for today. Flow and I are hanging out! xxxooo


That sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It may take forever, but it will be lovely when it's finished! xxxooo


I'm only getting a couple of rounds done per hour now. Over 500 stitches per round. I didn't put the last increase in as the yoke is going "uphill" when I fold it in half. I don't think I need anymore stitches. Just length now. I need the yoke to be about 8-9" before I split for the sleeves.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> In days of old the flooring did not have those dimples. The dimples were added to prevent the flooring from being slippery. In all my years of walking on the old type flooring I never found it slippery. Even I cannot tell the floor is cleaner, but for today I have no black dimples.


Our kitchen floor does get slippery when wet, but only if I have my slippers on. If I have bare feet then it doesn't matter if it is dry or wet. I usually have my slippers on and make sure that I wipe up any water spills.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Your new sweater looks lovely. A very rich looking color.


Thank you. The background colour is called "Copper" but it looks more golden to me. All the other "blip" colours are Malabrigo yarns that I have had for years.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. What is it about those cans of alphabet spaghetti that kids love?
> Learning Mandarin sounds like a real challenge. Good luck to her with that.


There's sugar in the sauce.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My self cleaning oven works great. Oh yeah, I never use the oven so I suppose that is why it is always clean.???? Actually it works okay. The first time I used it I started a fire. Someone had put a bag of chips in the oven. When it heated up and locked the bag burst into flames. Could not get the bag out and put out the flames until the oven cooled down and unlocked. I noticed the flames as I headed out the door to go shopping. Yikes I could have burned the house down.


I'm glad that we still have you around. I've never had self-cleaning oven. But I do have a mother who decided to clean the oven with that nasty fumey stuff and then thought she would turn on the oven to "help" the cleaning process. We had to have the windows and doors open for hours, and she didnt' destroy the oven. That was surprising.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not fair on you really, you work all day. xx


My work consists of mostly, sitting and waiting for something to break. This week I've actually been busy all day as all the students have left the building, so I have to clean up after them, disabling their accounts and rounding up all their files for supervisors to check.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
There is a trunk show at my LYS on Saturday, so I will be going to look at the new yarn.
Everyone have a great day and a great weekend if I don't get back on.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am on my break this afternoon. I made chicken pot pie in the instant pot. While that cooked I went to finish the closet. Oh My Goodness! Out of the goodness in his heart Mr. Wonderful put things back into the closet. Which meant I had to lug them back out to do a through job. It is a good thing he is not home right now as I am not in the mood to be pleasant. Oh well, that job is done. Now working on the curtains and windows in that room. By the time I get each room cleaned it is time to start all over again.


Oh bless, I expect he meant well!!! Sounds like time you put your feet up and got your knitting out!! xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We did that too, but our whole house shakes like a dog when they blast with Dynamite at the Rock quarry a few blocks away.
> 
> Different note, the kids are getting along sooooo good today that I'm scarred to breathe. They've grown so much. Pic for today. The camera just loves that girl lol.


Awww, that is a lovely picture, she should have been a model!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And you think Norfolk is ready for us? xxxx :sm23:


We shall see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Again...


Can't believe how much she has grown!! She is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. No builder today, he's off until Monday. He reckons he'll be finished Tuesday but he's got quite a lot to fit in those two days. DH said we could have a lie in today, yes we did, all of 5 minutes. Mole man is coming sometime today but as it's Friday we will be off shopping later and also see if we can find some tiles to match the kitchen units. Apart from that I think it may be a quiet day today. That's tempting fate if nothing is. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


Yay!! So nice of you to get it finished for my visit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a mum who does that. She is not an "active listener". Quite often she just nods while I'm talking but hasn't "heard" anything. Then she complains that I didn't tell her what I was doing. :sm06:
> I just noticed that the curtains in my room need to be taken down and washed. They are so old that they will probably disintegrate when they hit the water.


Good time to treat yourself to some new curtains!! My DH is like your mum, actually grunts an answer at me when I speak but hasn't heard a word!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And why not travel, if you can?
> There is so much to see. And it's great to see friends.


Yes indeed, so wish we could meet up again Nitz, here or there, I don't mind!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a dull and chilly London!!

I opened up the shop again this morning, I'm getting quite confident at it now I have the right logging on info!! It was a favour to a colleague whose cat has been really poorly, she has been back and forth to the vets for a few weeks now, anther trip this morning and tonight, she will be saying goodbye to Heidi :sm03: 

This afternoon, I am headed for another town to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted, annoyingly, it has to be back there at 9 am sharp on Monday morning and I am supposed to be opening the shop again, it ain't going to happen!! There is a huge Hobbycraft near this clinic so I may well stop by and see if they having any special offers!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm only getting a couple of rounds done per hour now. Over 500 stitches per round. I didn't put the last increase in as the yoke is going "uphill" when I fold it in half. I don't think I need anymore stitches. Just length now. I need the yoke to be about 8-9" before I split for the sleeves.


That is a lot of stitches and will take a lot of time, but you'll get there. It will be lovely when it's finished. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay!! So nice of you to get it finished for my visit!! xxxx


Hope it's fine when you come 'cos there'll be no roof or walls on it. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a dull and chilly London!!
> 
> I opened up the shop again this morning, I'm getting quite confident at it now I have the right logging on info!! It was a favour to a colleague whose cat has been really poorly, she has been back and forth to the vets for a few weeks now, anther trip this morning and tonight, she will be saying goodbye to Heidi :sm03:
> 
> This afternoon, I am headed for another town to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted, annoyingly, it has to be back there at 9 am sharp on Monday morning and I am supposed to be opening the shop again, it ain't going to happen!! There is a huge Hobbycraft near this clinic so I may well stop by and see if they having any special offers!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


That seems an awful long 24 hours. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yes, he meant well. When he returned I told him he could put it all back in the closet again. He willingly agreed. When I take my breaks I do pick up my knitting. 
I only made one hat yesterday and this a.m. I made another hat. I have a goal of 100 hats to donate. I have 80 hats completed so far. The bonus of donating the hats is that I have used up all the small orphan balls of yarn. I have used up many single skeins so that yesterday I was able to remove a storage bin from the yarn closet as it was empty. However, now I have many small balls from the single skeins that I will use to knit the final 20 hats. 


London Girl said:


> Oh bless, I expect he meant well!!! Sounds like time you put your feet up and got your knitting out!! xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you feel better about opening the shop. Hope someone returns the favor and opens the shop for you on Monday.
Good there is a great store to visit on your journey to have the monitor fitted. Finding things on sale there should put your heart in a happy rhythm.



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a dull and chilly London!!
> 
> I opened up the shop again this morning, I'm getting quite confident at it now I have the right logging on info!! It was a favour to a colleague whose cat has been really poorly, she has been back and forth to the vets for a few weeks now, anther trip this morning and tonight, she will be saying goodbye to Heidi :sm03:
> 
> This afternoon, I am headed for another town to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted, annoyingly, it has to be back there at 9 am sharp on Monday morning and I am supposed to be opening the shop again, it ain't going to happen!! There is a huge Hobbycraft near this clinic so I may well stop by and see if they having any special offers!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

There are a lot of topics on Paradise about slippers being slippery. Guess that can and does happen on any non carpeted flooring. If there is water on my dimpled flooring it is slippery also.


nitz8catz said:


> Our kitchen floor does get slippery when wet, but only if I have my slippers on. If I have bare feet then it doesn't matter if it is dry or wet. I usually have my slippers on and make sure that I wipe up any water spills.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope it's fine when you come 'cos there'll be no roof or walls on it. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Minor detail!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That seems an awful long 24 hours. xxxx


Well, I can take it off at 3pm tomorrow, I just have to get it back to them by then, you knew that!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, he meant well. When he returned I told him he could put it all back in the closet again. He willingly agreed. When I take my breaks I do pick up my knitting.
> I only made one hat yesterday and this a.m. I made another hat. I have a goal of 100 hats to donate. I have 80 hats completed so far. The bonus of donating the hats is that I have used up all the small orphan balls of yarn. I have used up many single skeins so that yesterday I was able to remove a storage bin from the yarn closet as it was empty. However, now I have many small balls from the single skeins that I will use to knit the final 20 hats.


I sincerely hope you can get that bin filled up again soon!! Well done on all those hats, you are amazing!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you feel better about opening the shop. Hope someone returns the favor and opens the shop for you on Monday.
> Good there is a great store to visit on your journey to have the monitor fitted. Finding things on sale there should put your heart in a happy rhythm.


It's quite pricey in there but I got 3 balls of multicoloured acrylic DK for £2 next door in Poundland!!


----------



## London Girl

Hello again. I'm back from the clinic with my monitor attached by a very nice nurse! She tells me it doesn't have to go back until 11am on Monday so all is well. On the way home, at her suggestion, I bought myself a 2-glass bottle of Prosecco, which has been known to kick off the palpitations, we shall see and by the time I've consumed it, I probably won't care whether it starts 'em or not!!

I was amazed at the number of parents picking up their little darlings from 2 local secondary schools at 3.15. The kids are all at least 11 years old and there are several excellent bus and train services a short walk away from both schools. These parents park just about anywhere, on tight corners, in people's drives, at bus stops and the car park for the supermarket I went to was packed tight with cars yet the shop was almost empty so that is yet more of them. No wonder we have a child obesity problem in this country!! Rant over, have a nice evening/afternoon!! xxxx 
PS Anyone seen Judi recently?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello again. I'm back from the clinic with my monitor attached by a very nice nurse! She tells me it doesn't have to go back until 11am on Monday so all is well. On the way home, at her suggestion, I bought myself a 2-glass bottle of Prosecco, which has been known to kick off the palpitations, we shall see and by the time I've consumed it, I probably won't care whether it starts 'em or not!!
> 
> I was amazed at the number of parents picking up their little darlings from 2 local secondary schools at 3.15. The kids are all at least 11 years old and there are several excellent bus and train services a short walk away from both schools. These parents park just about anywhere, on tight corners, in people's drives, at bus stops and the car park for the supermarket I went to was packed tight with cars yet the shop was almost empty so that is yet more of them. No wonder we have a child obesity problem in this country!! Rant over, have a nice evening/afternoon!! xxxx
> PS Anyone seen Judi recently?


Glad you're all wired up, what station are you tuned into? Good idea to get some Prosecco you'll at least have a good evening. Shopping all done and we've found the kitchen tiles we wanted, I hope, took one to the kitchen shop and it's a really close match to the doors, even the girl in the showroom said it was the nearest she had seen to the right colour. They now ordered and paid for and should be here in a week or so. Mole man has been, just one mole caught so far so he's set some more traps and will be back Monday or Tuesday. Might be a little hive of industry when you arrive. And now it's nearly teatime and I'm just catching up here. Hopefully I might get some knitting in this evening. Will think of you hitting the bottle tonight when I have my TM. Cheers. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh if Flo's going too, count me in!! xxxx


I always do my love.....cowl and all. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've done nothing much today. I've had a day of rest, doing sudokus I even haven't had any mail much of this week really. I haven't even been out for a coffee, I just wanted my own company. I don't feel down or anything like that it's just nice to have a "me day".

I think I'll just catch up now, or I shall just be babbling on. ????????????. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Again...


Beautiful again


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're all wired up, what station are you tuned into? Good idea to get some Prosecco you'll at least have a good evening. Shopping all done and we've found the kitchen tiles we wanted, I hope, took one to the kitchen shop and it's a really close match to the doors, even the girl in the showroom said it was the nearest she had seen to the right colour. They now ordered and paid for and should be here in a week or so. Mole man has been, just one mole caught so far so he's set some more traps and will be back Monday or Tuesday. Might be a little hive of industry when you arrive. And now it's nearly teatime and I'm just catching up here. Hopefully I might get some knitting in this evening. Will think of you hitting the bottle tonight when I have my TM. Cheers. xxxx


I might be sorry I asked but is the mole now a 'late" mole? If not, what happens to them?

1 glass down, one to go but no palpitations yet!! Good job with the tiles!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I might be sorry I asked but is the mole now a 'late" mole? If not, what happens to them?
> 
> 1 glass down, one to go but no palpitations yet!! Good job with the tiles!! Xxxx


Yes one deceased mole, a shame in a way but when you see the mess they make of our lawn you'll see why they have to go. Apparently there's about 35 million of them in the UK, well minus one now. I wonder if they can be put on birth control. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes one deceased mole, a shame in a way but when you see the mess they make of our lawn you'll see why they have to go. Apparently there's about 35 million of them in the UK, well minus one now. I wonder if they can be put on birth control. xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Have you just watched East Enders? xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> If's Andrea Mowry's Shifty, paid pattern on Ravelry.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shifty-2


It's gorgeous Mav❣


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. The background colour is called "Copper" but it looks more golden to me. All the other "blip" colours are Malabrigo yarns that I have had for years.


Dd1 is going to have those colors in her wedding next year. Fall is her favorite time.


----------



## linkan

Today has been interesting.. 
First let me say I've had a Halo headache for over a week. With the little prism in my vision. It fades but hasn't gone away.

Then... The oven caught fire today. The heating element was welding itself. Scared Me.E , poor kid said he'd been trying to cook nuggets and tater tots for two days. He's working too much overtime because he and his girlfriend are getting an apartment next week.
DH doesn't know yet about the stove...

Now to end this on a good note.. Rosebud had her pictures done today at the park.. they are too cute y'all.
Thanks for all the compliments on yesterday's pics, today's are just as adorable. Not sure why they did half naked pics lol, we haven't gotten all of them back yet. But y'all are the first to see them ???????????? because your special ???????? xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Today has been interesting..
> First let me say I've had a Halo headache for over a week. With the little prism in my vision. It fades but hasn't gone away.
> 
> Then... The oven caught fire today. The heating element was welding itself. Scared Me.E , poor kid said he'd been trying to cook nuggets and tater tots for two days. He's working too much overtime because he and his girlfriend are getting an apartment next week.
> DH doesn't know yet about the stove...
> 
> Now to end this on a good note.. Rosebud had her pictures done today at the park.. they are too cute y'all.
> Thanks for all the compliments on yesterday's pics, today's are just as adorable. Not sure why they did half naked pics lol, we haven't gotten all of them back yet. But y'all are the first to see them ???????????? because your special ???????? xoxo


Sorry about the headache. Sending many healing and gentle hugs to help you get over it. Also sorry abut the oven. Not great! But, the photos are once again adorable! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you just watched East Enders? xxxx


Yes, bit OTT wasn't it?!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about the headache. Sending many healing and gentle hugs to help you get over it. Also sorry abut the oven. Not great! But, the photos are once again adorable! xxxooo


.... the same from me, Angela, just gorgeous!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, bit OTT wasn't it?!! Xxxx


But at least it was a bit exciting. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hello again. I'm back from the clinic with my monitor attached by a very nice nurse! She tells me it doesn't have to go back until 11am on Monday so all is well. On the way home, at her suggestion, I bought myself a 2-glass bottle of Prosecco, which has been known to kick off the palpitations, we shall see and by the time I've consumed it, I probably won't care whether it starts 'em or not!!
> 
> I was amazed at the number of parents picking up their little darlings from 2 local secondary schools at 3.15. The kids are all at least 11 years old and there are several excellent bus and train services a short walk away from both schools. These parents park just about anywhere, on tight corners, in people's drives, at bus stops and the car park for the supermarket I went to was packed tight with cars yet the shop was almost empty so that is yet more of them. No wonder we have a child obesity problem in this country!! Rant over, have a nice evening/afternoon!! xxxx
> PS Anyone seen Judi recently?


Hello, I am still here, but my sleeeping is all over the shop at the moment. I get on here thinking that I will finally catch up with you lot; then I wake up to frozen, and have to get in my nice warm bed, to get warm again! I think I have slid into some dark depths again .... one of my medications ran out, and the Pharmacist says I only had it filled a fortnight ago; but I have none left, so I either took a months worth of tablets, in a fortnight; or I accidently threw them out (thinking that the packet was empty ????????); but either way .... the mood is slipping rapidly! :sm07: :sm06: I am looking for some natural product, that might give me a little help, until I can get the correct medication, to get me back on track ....... I will also be getting my first order of CBD oil in the next few days, and will let you know how well it works; or not! I'm off to get ready to do a bit of shopping, then will be back to try and do a bit more catchup! I hope most, if not all, are sleeping peacefully! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Trish, how is everything and everyone on the island?


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello, I am still here, but my sleeeping is all over the shop at the moment. I get on here thinking that I will finally catch up with you lot; then I wake up to frozen, and have to get in my nice warm bed, to get warm again! I think I have slid into some dark depths again .... one of my medications ran out, and the Pharmacist says I only had it filled a fortnight ago; but I have none left, so I either took a months worth of tablets, in a fortnight; or I accidently threw them out (thinking that the packet was empty ????????); but either way .... the mood is slipping rapidly! :sm07: :sm06: I am looking for some natural product, that might give me a little help, until I can get the correct medication, to get me back on track ....... I will also be getting my first order of CBD oil in the next few days, and will let you know how well it works; or not! I'm off to get ready to do a bit of shopping, then will be back to try and do a bit more catchup! I hope most, if not all, are sleeping peacefully! xoxoxo


I hope you feel better soon. And I hope the CBD oil helps. I didn't really have any luck with it.
Positive healing love and vibes sent your way ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Our parents went through a phase where they bought big jars of fresh from the dairy milk. What wasn't understood back then was lactose intolerance. Made me so sick. And years later mom says oh yeah you were a soy milk baby when you were born.... ????.... I even hated the smell of it. Smelled like a dirty ol cow????.
> Turned me off milk even if I could drink it, which I can't.





binkbrice said:


> Yeah I didn't like the smell much either but I did make butter once with the cream!


My first memories are of living on my Grand father's Dairy Farm, but when muck & dad got our own house, dad changed over to Goats; because too many of us were getting sick from the Cows milk, quite often, with guite severe respiratory problems.

When we had been having goat's milk????, for a few mouths, we were rarely ill, and we actually became much healthier overall. Dad also sold the goats milk to other families whose children suffered with Asthma, or even exzema symptoms were reduced, and sometimes totally cured (at least while any affected child had goats milk, instead of cow's milk). I think if dad had thought of it, at the time, he would have just begun to milk the ewes, once the lambs didn't need their milk so much, because, even before he got the goats, he had always had sheep!????????
There are so many different varieties of milk (not including the nut, or seed, fluids that are available), I wouldn't mind trying the other varieties of mammalian milks, just to see what they taste like!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy/sunny Norfolk. Going to have a quiet day today, no tradesmen here so will cook dinner and then have an afternoon knitting hopefully, unless DH has other ideas, hope they don't include me. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're all wired up, what station are you tuned into? Good idea to get some Prosecco you'll at least have a good evening. Shopping all done and we've found the kitchen tiles we wanted, I hope, took one to the kitchen shop and it's a really close match to the doors, even the girl in the showroom said it was the nearest she had seen to the right colour. They now ordered and paid for and should be here in a week or so. Mole man has been, just one mole caught so far so he's set some more traps and will be back Monday or Tuesday. Might be a little hive of industry when you arrive. And now it's nearly teatime and I'm just catching up here. Hopefully I might get some knitting in this evening. Will think of you hitting the bottle tonight when I have my TM. Cheers. xxxx


Jacky, this might sound like a stupid question; but do the moles get killed, or do they get relocated iinto an unpopulated region, away from the towns/villages? When I first read about your mole man, I thought that someone you didn't like, had visited; but then I read on, and got the entire message; I hope all of the moles are caught next time, or they all escape to an unpopulated area, where they cannot destroy gardens, or yards! :sm06: ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Jacky, this might sound like a stupid question; but do the moles get killed, or do they get relocated iinto an unpopulated region, away from the towns/villages? When I first read about your mole man, I thought that someone you didn't like, had visited; but then I read on, and got the entire message; I hope all of the moles are caught next time, or they all escape to an unpopulated area, where they cannot destroy gardens, or yards! :sm06: ???????????????? xoxoxo


Yes they do get killed, there are millions of them and no-one would voluntarily have them on their land they are such a pest. He'll be back Monday or Tuesday to see if we've caught any more. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another cloudy bright day in Surrey. Had a good meeting for our knitted town yesterday. We now have all the roads in place so we can start getting the buildings on next.

Nothing much planned for today. Might take a stroll down to the shops.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Jacky, this might sound like a stupid question; but do the moles get killed, or do they get relocated iinto an unpopulated region, away from the towns/villages? When I first read about your mole man, I thought that someone you didn't like, had visited; but then I read on, and got the entire message; I hope all of the moles are caught next time, or they all escape to an unpopulated area, where they cannot destroy gardens, or yards! :sm06: ???????????????? xoxoxo


If it's any consolation I think having moles means the soil is good.x


----------



## Islander

Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> But at least it was a bit exciting. xxxx


If not terribly realistic! I think the real fuzz would have taken him out much sooner! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I hope you feel better soon. And I hope the CBD oil helps. I didn't really have any luck with it.
> Positive healing love and vibes sent your way ????


Thanks Ange, Those energies have really helped a lot, and I found some St John's Wort medication in Woolies, so they will give me the extre little left, until I get my regular meds back! ???? xoxoxo

Our tv stopped working this morning, so we have gone from watching a lovely large 55" tv, down to a 36" tv, and now it feels like I am watching a postage stamp sized tv screen. So now I a hoping that we will get a new tv tomorrow, so that I can actually see what I am trying to watch! It isn't that bad really; fortunately the reception is very clear, although I do (sort of) wish that I was watching a different programme! ......... We are actually watching an episode of " The Antique Road show", which is usually no problem for me, but todays show is a Memorial to the Survivors of the Holocaust, and the descendents of those survivors. This was very hard, in places, for me to watch; but I think it is necessary, and very important, that the Truth of what happened to the Jewish people, and to many other peoples thoughout this world, should be seen, and known, by every generation, of every population throughout the world, so that it becomes harder for these atrocities to ever happen again! 
AAAAhhhh ...... I have just returned to my regular, almost happy, state of mind, but not in the deleriously happy state, that can happen at the other end of the Mood Spectrum, but much better than totally devoid of humour, but not on the baseline anymore!
Now for a total change of pace; DH loves " Angry Birds", and as that is being televised atm, that is what we are watching. 
Happy Saturday, every one! xoxoxo ????????

Sorry about the Monster post. :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello, I am still here, but my sleeeping is all over the shop at the moment. I get on here thinking that I will finally catch up with you lot; then I wake up to frozen, and have to get in my nice warm bed, to get warm again! I think I have slid into some dark depths again .... one of my medications ran out, and the Pharmacist says I only had it filled a fortnight ago; but I have none left, so I either took a months worth of tablets, in a fortnight; or I accidently threw them out (thinking that the packet was empty ????????); but either way .... the mood is slipping rapidly! :sm07: :sm06: I am looking for some natural product, that might give me a little help, until I can get the correct medication, to get me back on track ....... I will also be getting my first order of CBD oil in the next few days, and will let you know how well it works; or not! I'm off to get ready to do a bit of shopping, then will be back to try and do a bit more catchup! I hope most, if not all, are sleeping peacefully! xoxoxo


I really hope the CPD oil works miracles for you Judi, hang in there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


Hello dear, so good to see you although I'm so sorry things with your DH aren't so good. Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Like Surrey, it is bright and dull here, often at the same time!! Autumn is definitely in the air along with a bit of a chill. 

Looking forward to getting this monitor off at 3 pm, the sticky patches are itching me something awful!! Sadly, the prosecco didn't result in any palpitations, unless the monitor has picked up some mild ones that I was aware of! I also have a sore and swollen gum, where the biopsy was done, feels like there might be some infection there but won't be able to do much about it for a while, it's livable at the moment.

GKs here overnight from lunchtime so I am going to deliver my 3 latest blankets to the children's hospice on the way home from picking them up.

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What's for dinner? I made spaghetti in the pot last night. It was good, but I am getting bored of the same recipes day after day, week after week, month after month, year after year.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy/sunny Norfolk. Going to have a quiet day today, no tradesmen here so will cook dinner and then have an afternoon knitting hopefully, unless DH has other ideas, hope they don't include me. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your knitted town is sure to be a hit. You all have put a ton of work into it.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another cloudy bright day in Surrey. Had a good meeting for our knitted town yesterday. We now have all the roads in place so we can start getting the buildings on next.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today. Might take a stroll down to the shops.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have been keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


Islander said:


> Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> If not terribly realistic! I think the real fuzz would have taken him out much sooner! xxxx


True. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning/afternoon or evening to you. We were just talking about our old t.v. sets and how wonderful the first colored one was. Also how huge and heavy they were and the screen was so small. We sure have gotten use to the huge thin screen that hangs on the wall and takes up no floor space. 


Xiang said:


> Thanks Ange, Those energies have really helped a lot, and I found some St John's Wort medication in Woolies, so they will give me the extre little left, until I get my regular meds back! ???? xoxoxo
> 
> Our tv stopped working this morning, so we have gone from watching a lovely large 55" tv, down to a 36" tv, and now it feels like I am watching a postage stamp sized tv screen. So now I a hoping that we will get a new tv tomorrow, so that I can actually see what I am trying to watch! It isn't that bad really; fortunately the reception is very clear, although I do (sort of) wish that I was watching a different programme! ......... We are actually watching an episode of " The Antique Road show", which is usually no problem for me, but todays show is a Memorial to the Survivors of the Holocaust, and the descendents of those survivors. This was very hard, in places, for me to watch; but I think it is necessary, and very important, that the Truth of what happened to the Jewish people, and to many other peoples thoughout this world, should be seen, and known, by every generation, of every population throughout the world, so that it becomes harder for these atrocities to ever happen again!
> AAAAhhhh ...... I have just returned to my regular, almost happy, state of mind, but not in the deleriously happy state, that can happen at the other end of the Mood Spectrum, but much better than totally devoid of humour, but not on the baseline anymore!
> Now for a total change of pace; DH loves " Angry Birds", and as that is being televised atm, that is what we are watching.
> Happy Saturday, every one! xoxoxo ????????
> 
> Sorry about the Monster post. :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Like Surrey, it is bright and dull here, often at the same time!! Autumn is definitely in the air along with a bit of a chill.
> 
> Looking forward to getting this monitor off at 3 pm, the sticky patches are itching me something awful!! Sadly, the prosecco didn't result in any palpitations, unless the monitor has picked up some mild ones that I was aware of! I also have a sore and swollen gum, where the biopsy was done, feels like there might be some infection there but won't be able to do much about it for a while, it's livable at the moment.
> 
> GKs here overnight from lunchtime so I am going to deliver my 3 latest blankets to the children's hospice on the way home from picking them up.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


Definitely chilly here today, just walked down to the PO and the wind was quite bitter, of course I didn't put a coat on. Hope your gum clears up by Tuesday. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Gosh everything is irritating you all at once. Hoping you do not have an allergy to the stickiness from the patches. Is there any redness around where they are attached?
Hoping there is no infection in your mouth. That would not be anything to ignore.



London Girl said:


> Like Surrey, it is bright and dull here, often at the same time!! Autumn is definitely in the air along with a bit of a chill.
> 
> Looking forward to getting this monitor off at 3 pm, the sticky patches are itching me something awful!! Sadly, the prosecco didn't result in any palpitations, unless the monitor has picked up some mild ones that I was aware of! I also have a sore and swollen gum, where the biopsy was done, feels like there might be some infection there but won't be able to do much about it for a while, it's livable at the moment.
> 
> GKs here overnight from lunchtime so I am going to deliver my 3 latest blankets to the children's hospice on the way home from picking them up.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for dinner? I made spaghetti in the pot last night. It was good, but I am getting bored of the same recipes day after day, week after week, month after month, year after year.


Roast duck today, tummy is rumbling already and the house smells good. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I really hope the CPD oil works miracles for you Judi, hang in there!! xxxx


Thanks June, I hope so also! 
How are you doing? Were the results from your Cardiac Monitoring, I hope that the cause of the palpitations, have been identified, and can be remedied very easily.

A few years ago, my older brother's heart was misfiring, and he had a severe bradycardia proplem, and had to have something like a pacemaker attached to his heart, but he still ended up having two heart attacks, which fortunalely he survived. 
Anyhoo, I have said enough here, and I thinkI have over 100 pages to catch upon, so off I go to begin catching up! Catch you somewhere ahead of me! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

June, "the prosecco didn't result in any palpitations" Is prosecco red or white or ? I have found red is more likely to cause me problems where white is not always an issue.


----------



## jinx

Sounds delicious. The aroma always adds to the enjoyment of the meal. I think I had roast duck once at Harold's aunt's home. That was back when we were dating. Seems just like yesterday.



Barn-dweller said:


> Roast duck today, tummy is rumbling already and the house smells good. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely chilly here today, just walked down to the PO and the wind was quite bitter, of course I didn't put a coat on. Hope your gum clears up by Tuesday. xxxx


I hope so too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Gosh everything is irritating you all at once. Hoping you do not have an allergy to the stickiness from the patches. Is there any redness around where they are attached?
> Hoping there is no infection in your mouth. That would not be anything to ignore.


It's not quite so itchy this morning, I think they have softened up due to body heat!! Re the gum thing, if it is still sore on Monday morning, I will get an emergency appointment with my dentist, more important than my voluntary job!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I hope so also!
> How are you doing? Were the results from your Cardiac Monitoring, I hope that the cause of the palpitations, have been identified, and can be remedied very easily.
> 
> A few years ago, my older brother's heart was misfiring, and he had a severe bradycardia proplem, and had to have something like a pacemaker attached to his heart, but he still ended up having two heart attacks, which fortunalely he survived.
> Anyhoo, I have said enough here, and I thinkI have over 100 pages to catch upon, so off I go to begin catching up! Catch you somewhere ahead of me! xoxoxo


My current investigations are, hopefully leading to an ablation to stop them for good. Have an appointment with a senior cardiac consultant an 20th September!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> June, "the prosecco didn't result in any palpitations" Is prosecco red or white or ? I have found red is more likely to cause me problems where white is not always an issue.


It was white, I haven't seen red Prosecco and I don't generally drink anything red, too dry! It is like a cheap champagne, very popular over here at the moment!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It's not quite so itchy this morning, I think they have softened up due to body heat!! Re the gum thing, if it is still sore on Monday morning, I will get an emergency appointment with my dentist, more important than my voluntary job!!! xx


Just worrying about you. I know having an infection in the mouth can cause problems throughout your body including your heart and brain. Many people have to take antibiotics before dental appointments because of the germs in the mouth being spread throughout the body and causing real problems.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes they do get killed, there are millions of them and no-one would voluntarily have them on their land they are such a pest. He'll be back Monday or Tuesday to see if we've caught any more. xx


Rabbits get to be like that, over here; but when it was thought that something had been developed for the eradication of the feral rabbit, the product was released at the wrong time, and although it did fall a lot of rablats, the main thing it accomplished, was to infect the rabbits with mixamatosis, and remove the infected rabbits from our food chain. People used to supplement their pantry's with Rabbit meat, but that is no longer possible, and we can no longer hunt rabbits for food, because of the effect of the Mixamatosis, on the flesh of the rabbits. I think there was another chemical, that was also released amongst the rabbit population, with the exact same result as the first chemical. This has happened with each new creature introduced into this country, and instead of doing what was expected of each creature, they ended up in plague proportion, and out of control.

I do realise that the situation with the moles is slightly different, to the rabbits here, so I hope the culling is successful for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> If it's any consolation I think having moles means the soil is good.x


That is a good thing, because they would aerate the soil! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


I hope he begins to feel better soon. Sending some healing energy over for him, and you! Hope you were able to get some more sleep! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning/afternoon or evening to you. We were just talking about our old t.v. sets and how wonderful the first colored one was. Also how huge and heavy they were and the screen was so small. We sure have gotten use to the huge thin screen that hangs on the wall and takes up no floor space.


Yes, the large flat screen is good, and it is really awful going back to what I can only call a "minute" screen, witha very tinny sound, and no internet connection, So we only have the rubbish that is on tv. Hopefully there is a tv, in one of the few shops that will be open tomorrow, so I can get back to some half decent shows! ???????? :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Like Surrey, it is bright and dull here, often at the same time!! Autumn is definitely in the air along with a bit of a chill.
> 
> Looking forward to getting this monitor off at 3 pm, the sticky patches are itching me something awful!! Sadly, the prosecco didn't result in any palpitations, unless the monitor has picked up some mild ones that I was aware of! I also have a sore and swollen gum, where the biopsy was done, feels like there might be some infection there but won't be able to do much about it for a while, it's livable at the moment.
> 
> GKs here overnight from lunchtime so I am going to deliver my 3 latest blankets to the children's hospice on the way home from picking them up.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely chilly here today, just walked down to the PO and the wind was quite bitter, of course I didn't put a coat on. Hope your gum clears up by Tuesday. xxxx


We have had some beautiful Spring days, of upto 27°C, and I actually have begun wewing my shorts again during the day, but by about 5:30 pm, the temperature begins dropping again so the warm clothes, or a blanket, are brought out, and my electric blanket is still needed overnight. We actually got quite a bit of rain overnight, from quite a few intermittent showers! 
My current Avatar is a photo of my very first Geranium flowers, for this year! I am hoping to have more diverse flowers, next year! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Roast duck today, tummy is rumbling already and the house smells good. xx


We were raising our own ducks - Muscovy's, which are quite entertaining birds. We did get one of these birds prepared fora meal, but it came so devastatingly close, for one of our girls, getting severely injured (or worse), so we ceased preparing our own animals, for our meals, and sold all of our ducks and chickens. I did miss the Muscovy's fore long time, because they used to come upto our back door, for somebread and a whistling chat with me, and my youngest dd's; but I eventually got over that, so did the z kids! :sm06: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My current investigations are, hopefully leading to an ablation to stop them for good. Have an appointment with a senior cardiac consultant an 20th September!!


I hope it all goes well for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I stay at being a learner then xxxxx


There should be plenty of Spinners in UK, who would have maintained their " rough spinning abilities", who might just be able to give you some pointers on howto keep to that style of spinning. I like spinning fine yarns, usually around sock yarn quality, or finer, it works best with the type of sight I have! Anything too thick, just does my head in, so I stay with the finer spun yarns! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


Sorry to hear that, Trish. Sending many healing vibes to him and much love and comfort to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Like Surrey, it is bright and dull here, often at the same time!! Autumn is definitely in the air along with a bit of a chill.
> 
> Looking forward to getting this monitor off at 3 pm, the sticky patches are itching me something awful!! Sadly, the prosecco didn't result in any palpitations, unless the monitor has picked up some mild ones that I was aware of! I also have a sore and swollen gum, where the biopsy was done, feels like there might be some infection there but won't be able to do much about it for a while, it's livable at the moment.
> 
> GKs here overnight from lunchtime so I am going to deliver my 3 latest blankets to the children's hospice on the way home from picking them up.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


Sorry you're uncomfortable with the monitor patches. Hopefully no rash. And really sorry to hear about your gum. I hope it hasn't gotten infected. Sending healing vibes to you! Enjoy your GKs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got rain coming our way at some point today and temps in the low 70sF here. I'm off for an early coffee date with a friend. Then I'll be hanging out with Flo the rest of the weekend. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I could get a jumbo flyer but at the moment I 've still a lot to learn with what I 've got. Xx


I have a jumbo flyer, and it allows me to spin large balls of yarn, so that I have less joins in my projects. I have over a kilo of spun coloured Marino, I get the feeling that I have posted this, Oh well, I'll just keep going. I am searching for just the right pattern, then I will begin another jacket for myself. Once I have that going smoothly, I will begin a similar Jacket, but with purchased, machine washable yarn, that will have no chance of shrinking, but will be able to keep DD2 warm, so this needs to be made with a natural yarn, I might even spin some combined yarns, and do some experimenting, to find the simplest way to make a shrink proof natural yarn! So now I have given myself a research project, on shrink proofing, possibly machine felting a knitted jacket; with this one, I think I will need to make the jacket larger than I need/want it to be; or perhaps make each piece of the garment, and felt each piece, before sewing them together; or even perhaps make a length of knitted fabric, ara certain no berof woven squares, and felt them before joining them together, then continue with the process of making the garment! Infinite ideas, and finite energy! Oh well, keep on with the ideas, the solutions will come! -

Watch this space ... it might take me a while, but the design, and method will come, at some time! :sm04: :sm06: :sm23: :sm04: :sm06: :sm23: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Same weather here, cold, wet and windy anybody would think we were back in Wales. xx





PurpleFi said:


> Same here x


Well believe it or not, our weather has almost been the same as yours, but possibly with slightly differing temperatures! xxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> wrote:
> 
> Here I am again....thank you sooo much. I desperately needed some positivity. I went to my group and posed a topic ' does explaining and complaining in the group help'? meaning would I benefit from explaining or complaining more since I don't do that ...but someone thought I meant I was against people explaining and complaining so there was some flack that people should say what they want like I thought they shouldn't . Anyway I left feeling misunderstood and probably they aren't fond of me tho I don't know that they ever were. Anyway I feel better that you understand me and like what I share.
> I've been looking thru my computer for my patterns of cowls because I bought 5 little yarn hanks and want to make a cowl with leaves but in the 5 colors. Well I touched the screen in a wrong spot and all my patterns went somewhere. I don't think they are deleted just hiding. Son will help me tomorrow.





London Girl said:


> Polly dear, if you go to the search box on your computer, just type in Patterns or whatever you have called them and you should be able to find them. Don't fret about the people in the group not understanding you, it's them, not you, I understood perfectly!! xxxx


Hello Polly, there are many different types of people, in this world, then there are the people who will understand, or try their hardest, as much of others as they can, but even if they do not understand, they would never try to make you feel bad about that little predicament. those in your (possibly ex) group don't seem to be very kind people.

I also agree with June, it is definelely the other people in the group, not you, who has the problem of not understanding, because I also understood perfectly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Your compliment is going to my head. I'll tell you what gem I gave tonight. I was telling my friends at dinner that my leg still has a big pink area that looks like a birth mark (from the tick bite and allergy to benedril ointment.). So I told them my main concern was it was ruining my modeling career. They laughed so hard ...one almost fell off her chair. Well I didn't think it was that funny. I could have a modeling career. ????
> Not really[/polly]
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Polly don't sell yourself short, I actually think that if any of us, had been fortunate enough to have been in the best place, knowledge and the desire to be an actress, or model, we would have become one of those; but we each did what we chose to do, and did and were very good at what we chose to do! Don't stress about those people, they don't sound like they deserve your stress! xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Footings are in.


Looking better by the day


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Gosh, that happens to me also. I ask or say something and it is taken the wrong way. Then when I try to explain I make it worse.
> On my laptop if I HOLD the backwards arrow (◀ ) that is up by the address bar I am given the option to show full history. If that works for you the patterns should be listed in your history and clicking on it should bring them back.





London Girl said:


> Is that not just to get your online history Judith? I'll have to check that out! xx


June, Judith and Polly, With my tablet, and phone, if I accidently delete any files accidentally, a small pop-up will allow me to cancel the deletion of those files, immediately post deletion, which is very helpful. In most instances of deletions, the errant files can be found in the recycle bin, but for some reason, unknown to me, some files are deleted without going via the Recycle bin. In this situation, the files may now be stored in a file hidden somewhere in your phone or tablet, but I have no idea where, or what, that folder would be found, or what it would be labled.

Polly if you pattern files have not been gone from your tablet, or phone, and if your son cannot find them, it might be time for you to get some help from a computer person!
Just thought of another area, that you might have some copies of your files; do you, or have you ever saved any of your files to any Cloud Server, if you have, copies of the deleted files maybe found in the Cloud Server! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> And to Saxy's twins ???? they'll do just fine too. Great in fact I'm sure of it.


You are right of course; they are loving their new school and have new friends as expected.


----------



## SaxonLady

With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). I need to find a heavy sweater for this morning. (I need to knit faster)
> As Susan says, nothing much to say today.
> I knit a few more rows on my sweater. This one is going to take forever.


It's coming on though, and very pretty.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> They girls have been learning Mandarin at this school for quite a long time. It involves 2 alphabets! LM is also doing French and there is a Latin option too. Going to France soon just for a few days this time. X


Latin is useful as a historian. As we seem in this country to expect everyone to speak English maybe we should all learn Mandarin.


----------



## SaxonLady

Having said that, I am a terrible linguist.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a very dark, damp and gloomy London!
> 
> Today, I went to visit and old friend that I used to work with at Specsavers. She's another one that lives at the coast, in a lodge, like a mobile home but big, with 3 bedrooms. Had a really nice catch up and a good lunch. The journey home was a bit rough, roadworks all the way!!!
> 
> Have a good evening all, Judi, have a good night, hope you can sleep!! xxxx


Thanks June, that is always a problem for me, if I do manage to get to sleep, I am usually unconcious for 10 hours, or more; but on other rights, for no reason whatsoever, I just don't get to sleep for 2, to 3 days or nights; and the problem with aspect of insomnia, I do not even get tired, during that period of sleeplessness, so there is not even any short, involuntary naps. . Then when tiredness hits me again, I will usually only sleep for the usual 10 to 12 hours, which can be quite annoying, because I don't get enough waking hours, to begin, or continue, any of my project, oh well, I still get things finished, just at a laker time than I wanted to finish! ????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well I have managed to do some catchup, but I am getting a little tired now, so I am getting offline now, then watch a little tv, on my tiny tv, then off to bed. I hope you all have very nice day! Goodnight all! ????????????????????????‍???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home from Stephens via, visiting Albert and Asda. I'm worn out by the time I've put the groceries away, so I had a nice Starbucks ice cold double espresso, before I had lunch, while I watched the news...say no more?
> 
> I was just settling down with a sudoku, when Karen texted, did I fancy a cup of chocolate! We had a good bit chat then her brother came, I know him, Andrew is playing golf tomorrow and says he'll leave the chocolate ready for Karen and me...she gets a bit lonely on her own sometimes. I think I'd be so frustrated nort being able to get out of a chair without a hoist. It's no fun at all for her.
> 
> It looks like the taxmen has buggers Stephen up again. It's something to do about a car. Anyway it's the firms fault, I hope he doesn't have to pay again. It's Autumn here now, when's the best time to pick the apples on my trees. Is it late September?
> 
> I'm going to go to Josephine's again, in October. ....I need to chill hahahah. I've already , I'm not going to spin though???? Because if it's anything like the felt picture I did in Malvern it would be a waste of time hahah. I'm not sort of crafty I just knit. That's all my news. Love yawl.


It's good that Karen has you to visit her, and that you enjoy doing so. You may only knit, but you knit beautifully. Hunter wore your cardi for years and it got passed on.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.


And they suit you, such a beautiful photo! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, I just looked in a few minutes ago and no one had visited since my last post and then you appeared!! Nice that you are going to Josephine's again, maybe I'll see you there! Did youse I am going up to Jacky's for a few days next week? We are a well-travelled bunch!!! xxxx


I think I'll book a few days with Jacky when her new cooker is up and running!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh if Flo's going too, count me in!! xxxx


Me too!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Again...


absolutely adorable.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a dull and chilly London!!
> 
> I opened up the shop again this morning, I'm getting quite confident at it now I have the right logging on info!! It was a favour to a colleague whose cat has been really poorly, she has been back and forth to the vets for a few weeks now, anther trip this morning and tonight, she will be saying goodbye to Heidi :sm03:
> 
> This afternoon, I am headed for another town to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted, annoyingly, it has to be back there at 9 am sharp on Monday morning and I am supposed to be opening the shop again, it ain't going to happen!! There is a huge Hobbycraft near this clinic so I may well stop by and see if they having any special offers!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I daren't take the twins to Hobbycraft too often. It get's expensive! They have so much.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Today has been interesting..
> First let me say I've had a Halo headache for over a week. With the little prism in my vision. It fades but hasn't gone away.
> 
> Then... The oven caught fire today. The heating element was welding itself. Scared Me.E , poor kid said he'd been trying to cook nuggets and tater tots for two days. He's working too much overtime because he and his girlfriend are getting an apartment next week.
> DH doesn't know yet about the stove...
> 
> Now to end this on a good note.. Rosebud had her pictures done today at the park.. they are too cute y'all.
> Thanks for all the compliments on yesterday's pics, today's are just as adorable. Not sure why they did half naked pics lol, we haven't gotten all of them back yet. But y'all are the first to see them ???????????? because your special ???????? xoxo


I'm sorry about the headache, and concerned about the stove, but those photos are just so cute!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


Sending him healing vibes so you can get some sleep and restore your brain.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Today has been interesting..
> First let me say I've had a Halo headache for over a week. With the little prism in my vision. It fades but hasn't gone away.
> 
> Then... The oven caught fire today. The heating element was welding itself. Scared Me.E , poor kid said he'd been trying to cook nuggets and tater tots for two days. He's working too much overtime because he and his girlfriend are getting an apartment next week.
> DH doesn't know yet about the stove...
> 
> Now to end this on a good note.. Rosebud had her pictures done today at the park.. they are too cute y'all.
> Thanks for all the compliments on yesterday's pics, today's are just as adorable. Not sure why they did half naked pics lol, we haven't gotten all of them back yet. But y'all are the first to see them ???????????? because your special ???????? xoxo


She is one beautiful little girl, Grandad will have to watch out for her, as she gets older! Does he have a shotgun?????????????????‍♀????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely chilly here today, just walked down to the PO and the wind was quite bitter, of course I didn't put a coat on. Hope your gum clears up by Tuesday. xxxx


It's chilly here as well, even though the sun is currently shining. It woke up too late to warm us.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's not quite so itchy this morning, I think they have softened up due to body heat!! Re the gum thing, if it is still sore on Monday morning, I will get an emergency appointment with my dentist, more important than my voluntary job!!! xx


I should say so!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> And they suit you, such a beautiful photo! ????????????xoxoxo


apart from the strange face I'm pulling.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've caught up again. What next? I need a coffee and a bath. I could be decadent and have the two together! Then I must sort out the next load of washing before I do some more paperwork.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> We did that too, but our whole house shakes like a dog when they blast with Dynamite at the Rock quarry a few blocks away.
> 
> Different note, the kids are getting along sooooo good today that I'm scarred to breathe. They've grown so much. Pic for today. The camera just loves that girl lol.


They are both beautiful girls, you are so fortunate to have them living with you, while little Rose is so young! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> apart from the strange face I'm pulling.


Don't worry about things like that, they love you, no matter what look is on your face! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Again...


Little Rose has a Mona Lisa smile happening, but those eyes are piercing! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Looking better by the day


All stopped for the weekend now, it's quite boring here. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I think I'll book a few days with Jacky when her new cooker is up and running!


You're all welcome. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.


Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Today has been interesting..
> First let me say I've had a Halo headache for over a week. With the little prism in my vision. It fades but hasn't gone away.
> 
> Then... The oven caught fire today. The heating element was welding itself. Scared Me.E , poor kid said he'd been trying to cook nuggets and tater tots for two days. He's working too much overtime because he and his girlfriend are getting an apartment next week.
> DH doesn't know yet about the stove...
> 
> Now to end this on a good note.. Rosebud had her pictures done today at the park.. they are too cute y'all.
> Thanks for all the compliments on yesterday's pics, today's are just as adorable. Not sure why they did half naked pics lol, we haven't gotten all of them back yet. But y'all are the first to see them ???????????? because your special ???????? xoxo


OMG my heart I love that second one soooo much!!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


Love sent right back to you and doubled in size ????????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and just had dinner. The family were having pizza but I bought a frozen meal, hot pot, for one from Iceland, and it was gorgeous. Would you believe it was their own brand and cost a whole $1...I didn't think it would be up to much but it was. I shall be having that again. Then to finish off we had hot sticky toffee pudding, with choc chip and cookie dough ice cream. Oh I have enjoyed my meal tonight, plus it's nice to have company while I eat. I usually just put the TV on.

Stephen is going diving tomorrow. He's currently training for his 40ft deep diving. He's really into it. Nice to see him happier again. I'll go home in the morning, and I need some fat balls for my birds. I'll get those on the way home.

I don't think I've got any news again. So I'll catch up and see what you've all been up to today. Love yawl. X


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> If it's any consolation I think having moles means the soil is good.x


I agree Josephine, we used to have moles and the soil they turned up was beautiful. Albert used to go to chase them, and we got him a birthday card with a man chasing a mole, it was right up his street. They disappeared on their own accord in the finish.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning sisters. Mr J is not well right now but I am hoping things will improve. It's 2 a.m and I have cloudy brain so I won't chat. Have a good Saturday, sending love to you all. oxxoxo


Sending all the love and hugs I can send to you. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I agree Josephine, we used to have moles and the soil they turned up was beautiful. Albert used to go to chase them, and we got him a birthday card with a man chasing a mole, it was right up his street. They disappeared on their own accord in the finish.


The soil might be great but I do prefer it under the grass not on top. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The soil might be great but I do prefer it under the grass not on top. xx :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.


They are like grandma, very much so. Enjoy those hugs, lovely girls....


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.


Aw what a great picture!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.


Oh how darling they are ???? ❣❣


----------



## binkbrice

I got another one of my birthday presents today......and I finally finished Ellia’s Sweater just in time for her 4th birthday tomorrow


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, that is always a problem for me, if I do manage to get to sleep, I am usually unconcious for 10 hours, or more; but on other rights, for no reason whatsoever, I just don't get to sleep for 2, to 3 days or nights; and the problem with aspect of insomnia, I do not even get tired, during that period of sleeplessness, so there is not even any short, involuntary naps. . Then when tiredness hits me again, I will usually only sleep for the usual 10 to 12 hours, which can be quite annoying, because I don't get enough waking hours, to begin, or continue, any of my project, oh well, I still get things finished, just at a laker time than I wanted to finish! ????????xoxoxo


I'm in that boat with you. My family doesn't understand, they think I sleep to much sometimes but they don't realize that quote often I don't sleep more than 2 hours for days and then I'll knock out for 12


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> It's good that Karen has you to visit her, and that you enjoy doing so. You may only knit, but you knit beautifully. Hunter wore your cardi for years and it got passed on.


Ditto from me, sweet pea still wears her card from Grandma Susan????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Just worrying about you. I know having an infection in the mouth can cause problems throughout your body including your heart and brain. Many people have to take antibiotics before dental appointments because of the germs in the mouth being spread throughout the body and causing real problems.


I really appreciate that dear, thank you! I have just been reading up on it and so I shall probably go to urgent care for some abs tomorrow morning and will report back!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

????


London Girl said:


> I really appreciate that dear, thank you! I have just been reading up on it and so I shall probably go to urgent care for some abs tomorrow morning and will report back!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


That's great, Trish. Many healing vibes that he continues to improve. Much love to you. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


So pleased, hope you can sleep easier now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


That's good news. Continuing healing hugs and I hope you can get some rest. Love to you both. Xx


----------



## Islander

I'm going to make a good supper tonight for myself... lamb chops, can't get enough of them. Will catch up with you all after a good nights sleep and look forward to a lazy indulgent Sunday! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I'm going to make a good supper tonight for myself... lamb chops, can't get enough of them. Will catch up with you all after a good nights sleep and look forward to a lazy indulgent Sunday! xoxoxo


Sleep well xx


----------



## jinx

I was so happy to read that things are looking up for you two. May he continue to improve so you can breathe easier and get a good meal and some sleep.????????


Islander said:


> I'm going to make a good supper tonight for myself... lamb chops, can't get enough of them. Will catch up with you all after a good nights sleep and look forward to a lazy indulgent Sunday! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


I am so glad he is starting to improve!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


That's so good to hear ???? xoxo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I got another one of my birthday presents today......and I finally finished Ellia's Sweater just in time for her 4th birthday tomorrow


Both look great :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


Thinking of you Trish, and wishing Mr j well


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


We were worried too but I'm glad you've both turned a corner and breathe again, long may it last, dear friend!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you Trish, and wishing Mr j well


Hi Rebecca, nice to see you, how's school? Sam DD, had a rotten first week at her new school but it turned around towards the end of the week and she now knows she did the right thing in changing schools!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, quite warm too!! We have got off to a very lazy start, the waffles have disappeared and now we are all chilling!

Happy to say that the sore lump on my gum has completely disappeared and is hardly sore at all this morning. However, I'm on my guard and will be keeping a close watch on it! 
Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi Rebecca, nice to see you, how's school? Sam DD, had a rotten first week at her new school but it turned around towards the end of the week and she now knows she did the right thing in changing schools!! Xxxx


Sorry to hear DD had a bad start but hope things will contiinue to improve. Glad she thinks it's the right decision. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely blue skies this morning but still chilly first thing. Walked down town yesterday and then I did a bit of knitting for our knitted town. I knitted my house and a coachful of WI ladies off on a trip. Small and fiddly but fun.

Off to DDs today. The boys are off on a car rally and GS2 does his first solo drive today.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Bit late this morning as have been getting ready for my VIP visit, our first staying guest in our new house. Got some feed back for my little cribs and they loved them and want more and thought they were ideal for their purpose. So having finished another shawl will do some more of those. Have found a knit and natter group at our local-ish pub, they meet every Wednesday so June and I are going along to suss it out. Nice to have back up when you walk into a room of strangers. Now to catch up. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Bit late this morning as have been getting ready for my VIP visit, our first staying guest in our new house. Got some feed back for my little cribs and they loved them and want more and thought they were ideal for their purpose. So having finished another shawl will do some more of those. Have found a knit and natter group at our local-ish pub, they meet every Wednesday so June and I are going along to suss it out. Nice to have back up when you walk into a room of strangers. Now to catch up. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Plwased your knitting was appreciated and knit and natter in a pub sounds like heaven.x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Plwased your knitting was appreciated and knit and natter in a pub sounds like heaven.x


It does doesn't it, it finishes at about noon, too late to start cooking at home so might have to have dinner out on a Wednesday. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Plwased your knitting was appreciated and knit and natter in a pub sounds like heaven.x


Ditto from me, Jacky. Hope it's a great group for you. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It does doesn't it, it finishes at about noon, too late to start cooking at home so might have to have dinner out on a Wednesday. xx :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're having rain here right now. Had thunder and lightning and lots of rain for well over an hour last night. Was lovely to watch. Not much planned for today. Have an internet service person coming to fix our modem which went out yesterday for some reason. ???? Using my phone right now to catch up on here. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. ????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Bit late this morning as have been getting ready for my VIP visit, our first staying guest in our new house. Got some feed back for my little cribs and they loved them and want more and thought they were ideal for their purpose. So having finished another shawl will do some more of those. Have found a knit and natter group at our local-ish pub, they meet every Wednesday so June and I are going along to suss it out. Nice to have back up when you walk into a room of strangers. Now to catch up. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


So glad they loved your cribs and well done for getting them to try something new! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It does doesn't it, it finishes at about noon, too late to start cooking at home so might have to have dinner out on a Wednesday. xx :sm24:


Oh, go on then!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're having rain here right now. Had thunder and lightning and lots of rain for well over an hour last night. Was lovely to watch. Not much planned for today. Have an internet service person coming to fix our modem which went out yesterday for some reason. ???? Using my phone right now to catch up on here. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. ????????


Hi Pam, sorry you've got rain, it's fine here at the moment but September can be a funny month, you can expect just about anything!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely blue skies this morning but still chilly first thing. Walked down town yesterday and then I did a bit of knitting for our knitted town. I knitted my house and a coachful of WI ladies off on a trip. Small and fiddly but fun.
> 
> Off to DDs today. The boys are off on a car rally and GS2 does his first solo drive today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Hope the lads have a safe and happy day!! Really struggling to find something for Jakes birthday in 3 weeks time, any ideas?!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We were raising our own ducks - Muscovy's, which are quite entertaining birds. We did get one of these birds prepared fora meal, but it came so devastatingly close, for one of our girls, getting severely injured (or worse), so we ceased preparing our own animals, for our meals, and sold all of our ducks and chickens. I did miss the Muscovy's fore long time, because they used to come upto our back door, for somebread and a whistling chat with me, and my youngest dd's; but I eventually got over that, so did the z kids! :sm06: :sm23: :sm16:


Do you mean that the ducks were intimidating the girls?


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hope it all goes well for you! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi!! xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.


Oh how lovely!! I'm very happy to say that mine are the same, we must be doing something right!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I got another one of my birthday presents today......and I finally finished Ellia's Sweater just in time for her 4th birthday tomorrow


So who is the shy person holding the cardigan, it is pretty, and will look lovely on her! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, that is always a problem for me, if I do manage to get to sleep, I am usually unconcious for 10 hours, or more; but on other rights, for no reason whatsoever, I just don't get to sleep for 2, to 3 days or nights; and the problem with aspect of insomnia, I do not even get tired, during that period of sleeplessness, so there is not even any short, involuntary naps. . Then when tiredness hits me again, I will usually only sleep for the usual 10 to 12 hours, which can be quite annoying, because I don't get enough waking hours, to begin, or continue, any of my project, oh well, I still get things finished, just at a laker time than I wanted to finish! ????????xoxoxo


That must be annoying, especially if you are awake when everyone else is asleep and visa versa!! However, you seem to have accepted the problem and learned to live with it, it wouldn't do for us all to be the same!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I got another one of my birthday presents today......and I finally finished Ellia's Sweater just in time for her 4th birthday tomorrow


Both lovely, that is a good sized tote!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, go on then!!! :sm23: xxxx


Sorry, did I twist your arm? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry, did I twist your arm? xxxx :sm23:


Yeah, ouch!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hi Rebecca, nice to see you, how's school? Sam DD, had a rotten first week at her new school but it turned around towards the end of the week and she now knows she did the right thing in changing schools!! Xxxx


Sorry the beginning of the new school wasn't great, but glad it turned around and that she feels she made the right choice in changing. As for me, the jury is still out, ask me again in a week or so :sm08:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> It does doesn't it, it finishes at about noon, too late to start cooking at home so might have to have dinner out on a Wednesday. xx :sm24:


I hope it all works out for you Jacky


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It does doesn't it, it finishes at about noon, too late to start cooking at home so might have to have dinner out on a Wednesday. xx :sm24:


Even better. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hope the lads have a safe and happy day!! Really struggling to find something for Jakes birthday in 3 weeks time, any ideas?!!


Giving Elliott money to put towards doing things to his car. Are also buying him art supplies as he is doing GCSE art.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That must be annoying, especially if you are awake when everyone else is asleep and visa versa!! However, you seem to have accepted the problem and learned to live with it, it wouldn't do for us all to be the same!! xxxx


I have accepted my lack of sleep schedule, but DH still gets a bit upset about it. My main problem tonight is a severe burning sensation, on the soles of both my feet, it is a fairly regular occurrence, but makes walking quite uncomfortable.
On a more pleasant note, we have had night rain, for the last two nights, not sure if it is drought breaking rain yet, but it does mean that the rain is getting a chance to soak it, and give the plants a chance to regenerate, and give the animals some food and water. 
I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep; if not I might be back on, a bit later. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello there everyone, I'm back from Stephens. It's been a beautiful warm and sunny day. Marg came and had a cup of tea with me. We put the world to rights, as we normally do.

We've been looking at some more 3D photos of the baby. I bet we are wrong, but her and me are convinced he's a boy. We haven't seem anything that confirms this, but he looks like a boy. His little hand was held up and so was his thumb, like he was hitching a lift. She is half way through her pregnancy now, so we have a lot to talk about. I can honestly say, that in the 40yrs we have been friends, I've never seen marg so happy and excited. I wish them all luck.

Sue framed a photo of Richards graduation today, and when I got home I realised I'd forgotten to bring it home. I can get it next time. 

We didn't get much sleep last night. At 2am someone was knocking on their front door to be let in and no one was answering him. So of course DS (who can't just ignore it ) got up to see what the matter was. The man next door but one, had been to a wedding with his partner/wife and had lost her somewhere!???? So he was banging on their front door in the hopes she was in, because he'd lost his keys. All this at 2am....as though the gerbals aren't enough. Well, if she was in the house, then she wasn't letting him in. So Stephen put him in the car and took him to his mothers. There was no sign of anyone this morning. 

Then Stephen was putting his diving gear up at 8am, I hint that perhaps putting it up the night before might be of use to everyone, but it's on deaf ears. I was wide awake then....then he went, it went silent and grandma S went back to sleep. So I'm looking for an early night tonight. Such meaningless rubbish, but it's some news ain't it? Love yawl ????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I'm going to make a good supper tonight for myself... lamb chops, can't get enough of them. Will catch up with you all after a good nights sleep and look forward to a lazy indulgent Sunday! xoxoxo


Good news about mr j.....it's time you did have an indulgent day...xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have accepted my lack of sleep schedule, but DH still gets a bit upset about it. My main problem tonight is a severe burning sensation, on the soles of both my feet, it is a fairly regular occurrence, but makes walking quite uncomfortable.
> On a more pleasant note, we have had night rain, for the last two nights, not sure if it is drought breaking rain yet, but it does mean that the rain is getting a chance to soak it, and give the plants a chance to regenerate, and give the animals some food and water.
> I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep; if not I might be back on, a bit later. xoxoxo


I have that in my feet too. Part of fm. I bathe them in lukewarm to cool water with a little lavendar oil in and then leave rhem uncoveted for a ehile. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello there everyone, I'm back from Stephens. It's been a beautiful warm and sunny day. Marg came and had a cup of tea with me. We put the world to rights, as we normally do.
> 
> We've been looking at some more 3D photos of the baby. I bet we are wrong, but her and me are convinced he's a boy. We haven't seem anything that confirms this, but he looks like a boy. His little hand was held up and so was his thumb, like he was hitching a lift. She is half way through her pregnancy now, so we have a lot to talk about. I can honestly say, that in the 40yrs we have been friends, I've never seen marg so happy and excited. I wish them all luck.
> 
> Sue framed a photo of Richards graduation today, and when I got home I realised I'd forgotten to bring it home. I can get it next time.
> 
> We didn't get much sleep last night. At 2am someone was knocking on their front door to be let in and no one was answering him. So of course DS (who can't just ignore it ) got up to see what the matter was. The man next door but one, had been to a wedding with his partner/wife and had lost her somewhere!???? So he was banging on their front door in the hopes she was in, because he'd lost his keys. All this at 2am....as though the gerbals aren't enough. Well, if she was in the house, then she wasn't letting him in. So Stephen put him in the car and took him to his mothers. There was no sign of anyone this morning.
> 
> Then Stephen was putting his diving gear up at 8am, I hint that perhaps putting it up the night before might be of use to everyone, but it's on deaf ears. I was wide awake then....then he went, it went silent and grandma S went back to sleep. So I'm looking for an early night tonight. Such meaningless rubbish, but it's some news ain't it? Love yawl ????


Hope your sleep is undisturbed tonight xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I have that in my feet too. Part of fm. I bathe them in lukewarm to cool water with a little lavendar oil in and then leave rhem uncoveted for a ehile. Xx


Hi Josephine, I'm looking forward to seeing your knitted town again. Have you still got it at your house? It's going to be awesome by what I saw last time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Sorry the beginning of the new school wasn't great, but glad it turned around and that she feels she made the right choice in changing. As for me, the jury is still out, ask me again in a week or so :sm08:


Problems? or did you just used to being a lady of leisure? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I hope it all works out for you Jacky


Yes it will be nice to have a real knitting group as well as my virtual group although they will always be the favourites. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Sorry the beginning of the new school wasn't great, but glad it turned around and that she feels she made the right choice in changing. As for me, the jury is still out, ask me again in a week or so :sm08:


Uh oh, I hope things turn around for you too love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Giving Elliott money to put towards doing things to his car. Are also buying him art supplies as he is doing GCSE art.


Thank you but that's no help whatsoever!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not interested in cars and not 'arty'! He must take after his Knanna!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello there everyone, I'm back from Stephens. It's been a beautiful warm and sunny day. Marg came and had a cup of tea with me. We put the world to rights, as we normally do.
> 
> We've been looking at some more 3D photos of the baby. I bet we are wrong, but her and me are convinced he's a boy. We haven't seem anything that confirms this, but he looks like a boy. His little hand was held up and so was his thumb, like he was hitching a lift. She is half way through her pregnancy now, so we have a lot to talk about. I can honestly say, that in the 40yrs we have been friends, I've never seen marg so happy and excited. I wish them all luck.
> 
> Sue framed a photo of Richards graduation today, and when I got home I realised I'd forgotten to bring it home. I can get it next time.
> 
> We didn't get much sleep last night. At 2am someone was knocking on their front door to be let in and no one was answering him. So of course DS (who can't just ignore it ) got up to see what the matter was. The man next door but one, had been to a wedding with his partner/wife and had lost her somewhere!???? So he was banging on their front door in the hopes she was in, because he'd lost his keys. All this at 2am....as though the gerbals aren't enough. Well, if she was in the house, then she wasn't letting him in. So Stephen put him in the car and took him to his mothers. There was no sign of anyone this morning.
> 
> Then Stephen was putting his diving gear up at 8am, I hint that perhaps putting it up the night before might be of use to everyone, but it's on deaf ears. I was wide awake then....then he went, it went silent and grandma S went back to sleep. So I'm looking for an early night tonight. Such meaningless rubbish, but it's some news ain't it? Love yawl ????


Oh Susan, what a night!! Never dull over there, is it?!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hi Josephine, I'm looking forward to seeing your knitted town again. Have you still got it at your house? It's going to be awesome by what I saw last time.


It's now spread out on the dining room table. Hoping the girls will get sewing tomorrow. X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you but that's no help whatsoever!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not interested in cars and not 'arty'! He must take after his Knanna!!! Xxxx


Sorry ????xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry ????xxxx


I meant Mr E takes after you, by the way!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely, knee is a nuisance but eye is getting more urgent. xx


I hope everything gets sorted, Medically, for you soon! I am just about to take my own direction, in medication, I am a bit sick of being controlled by the Governmental Pharmacological rules, especially when the medication I have run out of is a Mood balancer, and not responsible for Overdose deaths! I could be in for a very uncertain, unstable fortnight!????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> So who is the shy person holding the cardigan, it is pretty, and will look lovely on her! xoxoxo


It was my DS holding it for me!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I hope everything gets sorted, Medically, for you soon! I am just about to take my own direction, in medication, I am a bit sick of being controlled by the Governmental Pharmacological rules, especially when the medication I have run out of is a Mood balancer, and not responsible for Overdose deaths! I could be in for a very uncertain, unstable fortnight!????????????????


I hope not Judi!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Norfolk, builder was here before 8 this morning so up early hopefully I'll wake up later. June's coming tomorrow, hope she can cope with lots of men wandering around, I'm sure she can :sm23: Nothing much planned for today just waiting for tomorrow, so will get on with some more cradles. Hope you have as good a week as I will have. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I meant Mr E takes after you, by the way!! Xxxx


Yeh I got that. How you doing? xx Looking forward to your trip to Norfolk? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Spoke to the gks in France last night, they are getting very excited as we will be seeing them later in the week.

Also had a call from gs2 yesterday, he did well at the rally, but he was pleased to tell me that his dad ran over a cone!

KnitWIts here today and we will be getting on with the sewing up of our town (that doesn't sound quite right but you know what I mean)

Busy week ahead but I like that.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 6'C (43'F) Brrrr. It is at the freezing mark in Peterborough just 1/2 hour drive north of me.
Orono fair was on this weekend. Mum and her friend went. I stayed home and did laundry.
Some boy scouts came along and collected all the fallen apples from under the tree in the court. And then the tree dropped some more. There aren't many apples left on it now.
I'm almost to the point where I separate for the sleeves on my Shifty sweater. It's good TV knitting. I watched Canadian Bianca win the US Tennis open. She went from 250th in the world to 5th.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Spoke to the gks in France last night, they are getting very excited as we will be seeing them later in the week.
> 
> Also had a call from gs2 yesterday, he did well at the rally, but he was pleased to tell me that his dad ran over a cone!
> 
> KnitWIts here today and we will be getting on with the sewing up of our town (that doesn't sound quite right but you know what I mean)
> 
> Busy week ahead but I like that.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday.
Have a happy stitching session.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope everything gets sorted, Medically, for you soon! I am just about to take my own direction, in medication, I am a bit sick of being controlled by the Governmental Pharmacological rules, especially when the medication I have run out of is a Mood balancer, and not responsible for Overdose deaths! I could be in for a very uncertain, unstable fortnight!????????????????


I hope not. Can you get into your doctor? Perhaps he can suggest something?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you but that's no help whatsoever!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not interested in cars and not 'arty'! He must take after his Knanna!!! Xxxx


Is there something that he wants to do? Like going water skiing? Or seeing some attraction? Can you make that happen?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it will be nice to have a real knitting group as well as my virtual group although they will always be the favourites. xx


The problem with the knitting group at my LYS is that they do a lot of activity on Facebook, and I'm not there. I miss out on a lot because of that.
I was told long ago that Facebook use would be held against me at work, and they have a team that spends the whole day searching Facebook for posts that mention my employers and their employees.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I have that in my feet too. Part of fm. I bathe them in lukewarm to cool water with a little lavendar oil in and then leave rhem uncoveted for a ehile. Xx


I get itchy all over and don't want to have to take my allergy medicine every day. I might try the water bath on my feet, which itch the most.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello there everyone, I'm back from Stephens. It's been a beautiful warm and sunny day. Marg came and had a cup of tea with me. We put the world to rights, as we normally do.
> 
> We've been looking at some more 3D photos of the baby. I bet we are wrong, but her and me are convinced he's a boy. We haven't seem anything that confirms this, but he looks like a boy. His little hand was held up and so was his thumb, like he was hitching a lift. She is half way through her pregnancy now, so we have a lot to talk about. I can honestly say, that in the 40yrs we have been friends, I've never seen marg so happy and excited. I wish them all luck.
> 
> Sue framed a photo of Richards graduation today, and when I got home I realised I'd forgotten to bring it home. I can get it next time.
> 
> We didn't get much sleep last night. At 2am someone was knocking on their front door to be let in and no one was answering him. So of course DS (who can't just ignore it ) got up to see what the matter was. The man next door but one, had been to a wedding with his partner/wife and had lost her somewhere!???? So he was banging on their front door in the hopes she was in, because he'd lost his keys. All this at 2am....as though the gerbals aren't enough. Well, if she was in the house, then she wasn't letting him in. So Stephen put him in the car and took him to his mothers. There was no sign of anyone this morning.
> 
> Then Stephen was putting his diving gear up at 8am, I hint that perhaps putting it up the night before might be of use to everyone, but it's on deaf ears. I was wide awake then....then he went, it went silent and grandma S went back to sleep. So I'm looking for an early night tonight. Such meaningless rubbish, but it's some news ain't it? Love yawl ????


One of our neighbours gets picked up by a buddy at 2 am. The buddy always honks and wakes me and DD up. He's up so isn't everyone, right? DD goes right back to sleep, but I don't always. We also have a construction company in the light industrial area behind us. They have been working on a job overnight this week. The dump trucks have been banging their back doors all night long. I don't know why they have to bang that back door. If they put their back down slower the back door wouldn't bang.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have accepted my lack of sleep schedule, but DH still gets a bit upset about it. My main problem tonight is a severe burning sensation, on the soles of both my feet, it is a fairly regular occurrence, but makes walking quite uncomfortable.
> On a more pleasant note, we have had night rain, for the last two nights, not sure if it is drought breaking rain yet, but it does mean that the rain is getting a chance to soak it, and give the plants a chance to regenerate, and give the animals some food and water.
> I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep; if not I might be back on, a bit later. xoxoxo


I hope it does mean that the drought has broken.
Can you remove the liners inside the bottoms of your shoes. Put them in the freezer and chill them. It might feel soothing.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Sorry the beginning of the new school wasn't great, but glad it turned around and that she feels she made the right choice in changing. As for me, the jury is still out, ask me again in a week or so :sm08:


I remember when my parents were both working in schools, the first week was always nuts. 
I hope your year gets better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, sorry you've got rain, it's fine here at the moment but September can be a funny month, you can expect just about anything!!! xxxx


I'm expecting snow anyday now.
Just kidding, I hope. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're having rain here right now. Had thunder and lightning and lots of rain for well over an hour last night. Was lovely to watch. Not much planned for today. Have an internet service person coming to fix our modem which went out yesterday for some reason. ???? Using my phone right now to catch up on here. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. ????????


I hope you get fixed soon.
Thunder and lightning is nice to watch when it is not directly overhead, and you are safely inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Must find something warm to throw on.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## UteWhite1128

I absolutely love this little cardigan. Great Work!


----------



## binkbrice

UteWhite1128 said:


> I absolutely love this little cardigan. Great Work!


I'm guessing you mean the Harvest that I made, so thank you, I do to I made her sister one too!


----------



## binkbrice

Gotta go finish getting ready to take Michael to school had a really rough night so I am dragging this morning!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Uh oh, I hope things turn around for you too love!! Xxxx


Me, too, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I hope not Judi!


Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get fixed soon.
> Thunder and lightning is nice to watch when it is not directly overhead, and you are safely inside.


Thank you. It was fixed by 8:30 a.m. yesterday, so all is well! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. You cradles were a brilliant idea that I have not seen any where else. 
I envy you and June.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Norfolk, builder was here before 8 this morning so up early hopefully I'll wake up later. June's coming tomorrow, hope she can cope with lots of men wandering around, I'm sure she can :sm23: Nothing much planned for today just waiting for tomorrow, so will get on with some more cradles. Hope you have as good a week as I will have. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Yes, we know about sewing up the town. 
Grandson must have felt great when his dad ran over the cone.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Spoke to the gks in France last night, they are getting very excited as we will be seeing them later in the week.
> 
> Also had a call from gs2 yesterday, he did well at the rally, but he was pleased to tell me that his dad ran over a cone!
> 
> KnitWIts here today and we will be getting on with the sewing up of our town (that doesn't sound quite right but you know what I mean)
> 
> Busy week ahead but I like that.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It seems fall is coming in very quickly this year. Good progress on the sweater. You are going to need it soon.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 6'C (43'F) Brrrr. It is at the freezing mark in Peterborough just 1/2 hour drive north of me.
> Orono fair was on this weekend. Mum and her friend went. I stayed home and did laundry.
> Some boy scouts came along and collected all the fallen apples from under the tree in the court. And then the tree dropped some more. There aren't many apples left on it now.
> I'm almost to the point where I separate for the sleeves on my Shifty sweater. It's good TV knitting. I watched Canadian Bianca win the US Tennis open. She went from 250th in the world to 5th.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Norfolk, builder was here before 8 this morning so up early hopefully I'll wake up later. June's coming tomorrow, hope she can cope with lots of men wandering around, I'm sure she can :sm23: Nothing much planned for today just waiting for tomorrow, so will get on with some more cradles. Hope you have as good a week as I will have. xx


Have a wonderful time together! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You cradles were a brilliant idea that I have not seen any where else.
> I envy you and June.


If you could get here and back before dark you would be welcome. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Have a wonderful time together! xxxooo


I'm sure we will, not sure about the rest of the neighbourhood. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure we will, not sure about the rest of the neighbourhood. xx :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Norfolk, builder was here before 8 this morning so up early hopefully I'll wake up later. June's coming tomorrow, hope she can cope with lots of men wandering around, I'm sure she can :sm23: Nothing much planned for today just waiting for tomorrow, so will get on with some more cradles. Hope you have as good a week as I will have. xx


Your cradles are beautiful and I know they will be cherished. Wish I could share a glass of ???? rosé with you both. :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your cradles are beautiful and I know they will be cherished. Wish I could share a glass of ???? rosé with you both. :sm02:


Hi Trish. How's Mr J doing? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Your cradles are beautiful and I know they will be cherished. Wish I could share a glass of ???? rosé with you both. :sm02:


Thank you, and you can, in spirit, probably when your ears start burning. xx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, and you can, in spirit, probably when your ears start burning. xx :sm23:


Thanks for the warning :sm17: ... you two keep it down to a dull roar eh! xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. How's Mr J doing? Xxxx


Never know what to expect, but today's started out well for Mr J. Men are funny, they don't like to listen when they don't want to :sm22: ...or need to! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Beautiful sunny day here, all the tourists are gone and the village is settling into quiet days again. I lost all my tomatoes last week because I forgot to shut the gate, hope the elk enjoyed.
Our neighbour topped and limbed his backyard trees so we don't have to worry as much in the storms now. The trunks are still standing with a few limbs and they might get to enjoy them for a few years more and then they will be milled for lumber I'm told. They are 110 yrs old. Still waiting for my roof to get done, hopefully next month. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hi. Alberts best friend, graham, has been to see me this evening. I think I told you about him. He has throat cancer and was given 3/6mths to live. Well...that was 18mths ago. We've sat and talked about Albert, and him, and his wife and all that is going on. I haven't seen him in a year so I can see a big difference in him. He brought me some flowers. He says it's his 42nd wedding anniversary tomorrow. Go on enjoy yourselves, that's what I say. He gave me a lovely hug. As Albert always says. 'Graham's a cannie lad'. It's just a strange feeling that I probably won't see him again. Let's hope we do. He was so good to Albert and when he died, he did a lot for me regarding the funeral.

Anyway...I went to s and b today. Not so many folk there today and her that laughs like a horse wasn't there so it was quite bliss. I've got one cast off row to do on my wing span , tie in the ends then it's finished. I need to start a baby coat for Margs little grand baby who is on the way. 

It's been cold today, right down to 12C. I'm ready to go back into my socks and shoes. In fact I've had the fire lit up tonight and it's quite dark here now and it's only 5.40pm. I must text Stephen later to tell him about graham coming to see me. 

Anyways, luv yawl.....be back after catchup ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Norfolk, builder was here before 8 this morning so up early hopefully I'll wake up later. June's coming tomorrow, hope she can cope with lots of men wandering around, I'm sure she can :sm23: Nothing much planned for today just waiting for tomorrow, so will get on with some more cradles. Hope you have as good a week as I will have. xx


I expect I can cope with men wandering around, more to the point, can they cope with _me_??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I will have that cradle pattern from you, would be something nice to do between WIPs!! See ya soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yeh I got that. How you doing? xx Looking forward to your trip to Norfolk? xx


I'm doing ok thanks, after doing 8 and a half hours at the shop today! I have one more MOnday like that and then the manager will be back from holiday, phew!!! Yes, very much looking forward to my visit, just hope the sat nav doesn't do anything daft tomorrow!!! Ho are you? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Spoke to the gks in France last night, they are getting very excited as we will be seeing them later in the week.
> 
> Also had a call from gs2 yesterday, he did well at the rally, but he was pleased to tell me that his dad ran over a cone!
> 
> KnitWIts here today and we will be getting on with the sewing up of our town (that doesn't sound quite right but you know what I mean)
> 
> Busy week ahead but I like that.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


In case I forget to say it, have a great time in France, this is a holiday for you so enjoy the rest!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I expect I can cope with men wandering around, more to the point, can they cope with _me_??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I will have that cradle pattern from you, would be something nice to do between WIPs!! See ya soon!! xxxx


Have a lovely trip to Norfolk. See you soon. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> They are like grandma, very much so. Enjoy those hugs, lovely girls....


Morgana, with the long hair, is growing to look more like I did every day, but Morticia is more thoughtful and caring, so takes after me mentally.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 6'C (43'F) Brrrr. It is at the freezing mark in Peterborough just 1/2 hour drive north of me.
> Orono fair was on this weekend. Mum and her friend went. I stayed home and did laundry.
> Some boy scouts came along and collected all the fallen apples from under the tree in the court. And then the tree dropped some more. There aren't many apples left on it now.
> I'm almost to the point where I separate for the sleeves on my Shifty sweater. It's good TV knitting. I watched Canadian Bianca win the US Tennis open. She went from 250th in the world to 5th.


Yay! Go Bianca!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Thanks for the warning :sm17: ... you two keep it down to a dull roar eh! xox


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Is there something that he wants to do? Like going water skiing? Or seeing some attraction? Can you make that happen?


I could, certainly but I went through dozens of 'experiences' I thought he might like but he's such a 'teenager' now, nothing seems to spark his interest. I have left it with his mum who knows him best!!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh how darling they are ???? ❣❣


They really are, and we have grown closer since their maternal grandparents both died this year. They worry about me.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The problem with the knitting group at my LYS is that they do a lot of activity on Facebook, and I'm not there. I miss out on a lot because of that.
> I was told long ago that Facebook use would be held against me at work, and they have a team that spends the whole day searching Facebook for posts that mention my employers and their employees.


Big brother is watching you!! How mean, there is a lot of good stuff on FB, including some of us!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I got another one of my birthday presents today......and I finally finished Ellia's Sweater just in time for her 4th birthday tomorrow


ANOTHER birthday present? How many birthdays do you have?

Ella's cardi is pretty, and handy in changeable weather.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You cradles were a brilliant idea that I have not seen any where else.
> I envy you and June.


You'll all be with us in spirit!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


So were we. I'm so glad he is improving.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I expect I can cope with men wandering around, more to the point, can they cope with _me_??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I will have that cradle pattern from you, would be something nice to do between WIPs!! See ya soon!! xxxx


Well I haven't warned them so it will be a nice surprise for them. Cesspit man and mole man have been so they won't be coming, oh and he got two more moles. Conservatory man has been to see how things are going so it will only be the builder.

How did you get on at the hospital or were you just handing the monitor back?

Remind when you're here to make a copy then. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely blue skies this morning but still chilly first thing. Walked down town yesterday and then I did a bit of knitting for our knitted town. I knitted my house and a coachful of WI ladies off on a trip. Small and fiddly but fun.
> 
> Off to DDs today. The boys are off on a car rally and GS2 does his first solo drive today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


My memory being what it is ATM I can't remember if I told you all that Harley has a 1 in 6 chance of an apprenticeship with McClaren F1. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Bit late this morning as have been getting ready for my VIP visit, our first staying guest in our new house. Got some feed back for my little cribs and they loved them and want more and thought they were ideal for their purpose. So having finished another shawl will do some more of those. Have found a knit and natter group at our local-ish pub, they meet every Wednesday so June and I are going along to suss it out. Nice to have back up when you walk into a room of strangers. Now to catch up. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


That's wonderful timing. Enjoy the meet-up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It does doesn't it, it finishes at about noon, too late to start cooking at home so might have to have dinner out on a Wednesday. xx :sm24:


Oh what rotten luck. Having to have dinner out every week.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Giving Elliott money to put towards doing things to his car. Are also buying him art supplies as he is doing GCSE art.


I have already forked out for parts for Harley's Austin Seven.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Have a wonderful time together! xxxooo


Thanks Pam!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello there everyone, I'm back from Stephens. It's been a beautiful warm and sunny day. Marg came and had a cup of tea with me. We put the world to rights, as we normally do.
> 
> We've been looking at some more 3D photos of the baby. I bet we are wrong, but her and me are convinced he's a boy. We haven't seem anything that confirms this, but he looks like a boy. His little hand was held up and so was his thumb, like he was hitching a lift. She is half way through her pregnancy now, so we have a lot to talk about. I can honestly say, that in the 40yrs we have been friends, I've never seen marg so happy and excited. I wish them all luck.
> 
> Sue framed a photo of Richards graduation today, and when I got home I realised I'd forgotten to bring it home. I can get it next time.
> 
> We didn't get much sleep last night. At 2am someone was knocking on their front door to be let in and no one was answering him. So of course DS (who can't just ignore it ) got up to see what the matter was. The man next door but one, had been to a wedding with his partner/wife and had lost her somewhere!???? So he was banging on their front door in the hopes she was in, because he'd lost his keys. All this at 2am....as though the gerbals aren't enough. Well, if she was in the house, then she wasn't letting him in. So Stephen put him in the car and took him to his mothers. There was no sign of anyone this morning.
> 
> Then Stephen was putting his diving gear up at 8am, I hint that perhaps putting it up the night before might be of use to everyone, but it's on deaf ears. I was wide awake then....then he went, it went silent and grandma S went back to sleep. So I'm looking for an early night tonight. Such meaningless rubbish, but it's some news ain't it? Love yawl ????


I wonder what happened to your neighbour's wife? Curious.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your cradles are beautiful and I know they will be cherished. Wish I could share a glass of ???? rosé with you both. :sm02:


We will miss you all and raise a glass or two to you!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thank you but that's no help whatsoever!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not interested in cars and not 'arty'! He must take after his Knanna!!! Xxxx


Then buy him wool. If he doesn't like it, it's nearly Christmas!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Never know what to expect, but today's started out well for Mr J. Men are funny, they don't like to listen when they don't want to :sm22: ...or need to! xoxox


Well, of course, they always know best, don't they?!!! xxxx :sm16: :sm22: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I meant Mr E takes after you, by the way!! Xxxx


Oh. I misread that as well. Does Josephine play with cars?


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful sunny day here, all the tourists are gone and the village is settling into quiet days again. I lost all my tomatoes last week because I forgot to shut the gate, hope the elk enjoyed.
> Our neighbour topped and limbed his backyard trees so we don't have to worry as much in the storms now. The trunks are still standing with a few limbs and they might get to enjoy them for a few years more and then they will be milled for lumber I'm told. They are 110 yrs old. Still waiting for my roof to get done, hopefully next month. xxx


Wow, such a shame about the trees :sm03: Even more of a shame about your tomatoes, :sm14: I bet the elk loved them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hi. Alberts best friend, graham, has been to see me this evening. I think I told you about him. He has throat cancer and was given 3/6mths to live. Well...that was 18mths ago. We've sat and talked about Albert, and him, and his wife and all that is going on. I haven't seen him in a year so I can see a big difference in him. He brought me some flowers. He says it's his 42nd wedding anniversary tomorrow. Go on enjoy yourselves, that's what I say. He gave me a lovely hug. As Albert always says. 'Graham's a cannie lad'. It's just a strange feeling that I probably won't see him again. Let's hope we do. He was so good to Albert and when he died, he did a lot for me regarding the funeral.
> 
> Anyway...I went to s and b today. Not so many folk there today and her that laughs like a horse wasn't there so it was quite bliss. I've got one cast off row to do on my wing span , tie in the ends then it's finished. I need to start a baby coat for Margs little grand baby who is on the way.
> 
> It's been cold today, right down to 12C. I'm ready to go back into my socks and shoes. In fact I've had the fire lit up tonight and it's quite dark here now and it's only 5.40pm. I must text Stephen later to tell him about graham coming to see me.
> 
> Anyways, luv yawl.....be back after catchup ????


I had socks and shoes on today as well, doesn't feel right, does it? Nice that Graham came to see you and was thinking of you. Looking forward to seeing your finished Wingspan!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Have a lovely trip to Norfolk. See you soon. Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I haven't warned them so it will be a nice surprise for them. Cesspit man and mole man have been so they won't be coming, oh and he got two more moles. Conservatory man has been to see how things are going so it will only be the builder.
> 
> How did you get on at the hospital or were you just handing the monitor back?
> 
> Remind when you're here to make a copy then. xxxx


I was just dropping the monitor back, don't suppose I will get the results, they will go straight to the consultant who I shall see on 20th Sept!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My memory being what it is ATM I can't remember if I told you all that Harley has a 1 in 6 chance of an apprenticeship with McClaren F1. Fingers crossed.


Very very pleased for him, I hope it works out! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Then buy him wool. If he doesn't like it, it's nearly Christmas!


He does knit but not often but he's very quick at picking things up! His mum will come up with something, hopefully!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Oh. I misread that as well. Does Josephine play with cars?


Only from the driving seat!!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> He does knit but not often but he's very quick at picking things up! His mum will come up with something, hopefully!!


Spent the whole of yesterday at the Assembly Hall for the concert in the afternoon. Isata Kanneh-Mason (Sheku's big sister) played Clara Schuman. Girls rule !! She's a lovely girl and Alan got a hug.

It's very cold today. Friend Pat is lighting her wood-burner for the first time since she moved into her bungalow in April. I'm glad since we have a committee meeting in her conservatory tomorrow.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Only from the driving seat!!! xx


Just like me, but I've always been willing to drive anything.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Morgana, with the long hair, is growing to look more like I did every day, but Morticia is more thoughtful and caring, so takes after me mentally.


Hi Janet, that's a beautiful photo in every way, love to see you all so happy and you are looking great. I had to do a double take as Morticia is a nickname I've held for years, given to me by a little girl who couldn't remember my real name. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Spent the whole of yesterday at the Assembly Hall for the concert in the afternoon. Isata Kanneh-Mason (Sheku's big sister) played Clara Schuman. Girls rule !! She's a lovely girl and Alan got a hug.
> 
> It's very cold today. Friend Pat is lighting her wood-burner for the first time since she moved into her bungalow in April. I'm glad since we have a committee meeting in her conservatory tomorrow.


Isata Kanneh-Mason is beautiful as well as talented. She has a lovely website. You are so lucky to have these concerts so close by.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Oh what rotten luck. Having to have dinner out every week.


We usually have dinner out on a Friday after shopping, don't think I'll get away with it twice a week. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Wow, such a shame about the trees :sm03: Even more of a shame about your tomatoes, :sm14: I bet the elk loved them!! xxxx


The elk are protected they get away with anything they want! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Just talking to DD2 on the speaker phone, she has a Orca Whale following her in the boat about 30 ft away. I hope a picture. Salmon are prolific right now.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> My memory being what it is ATM I can't remember if I told you all that Harley has a 1 in 6 chance of an apprenticeship with McClaren F1. Fingers crossed.


Sending good vibes to him for the apprenticeship. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Just talking to DD2 on the speaker phone, she has a Orca Whale following her in the boat about 30 ft away. I hope a picture. Salmon are prolific right now.


That's pretty exciting!!! Yes, it's salmon season in the Northwest. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We usually have dinner out on a Friday after shopping, don't think I'll get away with it twice a week. xx


Not even if one of them is my treat?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Just talking to DD2 on the speaker phone, she has a Orca Whale following her in the boat about 30 ft away. I hope a picture. Salmon are prolific right now.


That would suit me well, I could live on salmon!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Just talking to DD2 on the speaker phone, she has a Orca Whale following her in the boat about 30 ft away. I hope a picture. Salmon are prolific right now.


Wow exciting, hope she gets some photos. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not even if one of them is my treat?!!! xxxx


Well that's different but I won't get away with it every week that's for sure. xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I have accepted my lack of sleep schedule, but DH still gets a bit upset about it. My main problem tonight is a severe burning sensation, on the soles of both my feet, it is a fairly regular occurrence, but makes walking quite uncomfortable.
> On a more pleasant note, we have had night rain, for the last two nights, not sure if it is drought breaking rain yet, but it does mean that the rain is getting a chance to soak it, and give the plants a chance to regenerate, and give the animals some food and water.
> I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep; if not I might be back on, a bit later. xoxoxo


I ache before the rain comes, but then it lulls me to sleep when it arrives.
I love a good story to sleep to ????


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> ANOTHER birthday present? How many birthdays do you have?
> 
> Ella's cardi is pretty, and handy in changeable weather.


Considering I have to buy my own presents there is no telling....... :sm16: :sm06:

Okay I ordered some yarn too that'll teach em.......not!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I hope everything gets sorted, Medically, for you soon! I am just about to take my own direction, in medication, I am a bit sick of being controlled by the Governmental Pharmacological rules, especially when the medication I have run out of is a Mood balancer, and not responsible for Overdose deaths! I could be in for a very uncertain, unstable fortnight!????????????????


That kind of thing gets my ire up! The bottle says do not stop taking this medicine suddenly... And then they stop giving it to you.. .... ..suddenly!!!
????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Considering I have to buy own presents there is no telling....... :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Okay I ordered some yarn too that'll teach em.......not!


That's what they get for saying oh hey just get whatever you want... ????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> That's what they get for saying oh hey just get whatever you want... ????????????????


It sure will!


----------



## linkan

Mr E had gone to pay on his new apartment. He and his girlfriend Amber are getting it together. 
???? My baby!!???? 
No seriously I'm happy for him. I like this one alot, she's in art school and loves knitted and crochet things. 

Jen had probably got her old job back at VOA ( volunteers of America)
I don't know why it's called that, they get paid.. lol 
She will be second shift most likely. Which is fine while Rosebud is still a bud ???? but she hopes to go to first shift eventually. Eeek, that means nonna would have to be awake during the day to babysit... ???? What a labor of love though.


----------



## linkan

I don't know why but, my phone keys don't recognize the difference between has and had unless I swipe it veeery slowly. Ugh


----------



## binkbrice

I just wanted to share this with you all as it took me by surprise on facebook, I loved this women so much and miss her laugh all the time


----------



## linkan

I've been off my thyroid meds over a month now. 
Rosebud is 4 months old today! 
I'm tired.. gotta get back in to see the endocrinologist because he won't give me my meds till I do. ... IRE UP! ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hi. Alberts best friend, graham, has been to see me this evening. I think I told you about him. He has throat cancer and was given 3/6mths to live. Well...that was 18mths ago. We've sat and talked about Albert, and him, and his wife and all that is going on. I haven't seen him in a year so I can see a big difference in him. He brought me some flowers. He says it's his 42nd wedding anniversary tomorrow. Go on enjoy yourselves, that's what I say. He gave me a lovely hug. As Albert always says. 'Graham's a cannie lad'. It's just a strange feeling that I probably won't see him again. Let's hope we do. He was so good to Albert and when he died, he did a lot for me regarding the funeral.
> 
> Anyway...I went to s and b today. Not so many folk there today and her that laughs like a horse wasn't there so it was quite bliss. I've got one cast off row to do on my wing span , tie in the ends then it's finished. I need to start a baby coat for Margs little grand baby who is on the way.
> 
> It's been cold today, right down to 12C. I'm ready to go back into my socks and shoes. In fact I've had the fire lit up tonight and it's quite dark here now and it's only 5.40pm. I must text Stephen later to tell him about graham coming to see me.
> 
> Anyways, luv yawl.....be back after catchup ????


Reach out to him and it won't be the last time. Is he alone does he have much family?


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> My memory being what it is ATM I can't remember if I told you all that Harley has a 1 in 6 chance of an apprenticeship with McClaren F1. Fingers crossed.


Crossing fingers and toes!

Yup I can kind of do that lol


----------



## jinx

Nice for you and Graham to visit. You can relate well to each other.
How nice that you can now post pictures so we will get to see your finished wingspan.



grandma susan said:


> Hi. Alberts best friend, graham, has been to see me this evening. I think I told you about him. He has throat cancer and was given 3/6mths to live. Well...that was 18mths ago. We've sat and talked about Albert, and him, and his wife and all that is going on. I haven't seen him in a year so I can see a big difference in him. He brought me some flowers. He says it's his 42nd wedding anniversary tomorrow. Go on enjoy yourselves, that's what I say. He gave me a lovely hug. As Albert always says. 'Graham's a cannie lad'. It's just a strange feeling that I probably won't see him again. Let's hope we do. He was so good to Albert and when he died, he did a lot for me regarding the funeral.
> 
> Anyway...I went to s and b today. Not so many folk there today and her that laughs like a horse wasn't there so it was quite bliss. I've got one cast off row to do on my wing span , tie in the ends then it's finished. I need to start a baby coat for Margs little grand baby who is on the way.
> 
> It's been cold today, right down to 12C. I'm ready to go back into my socks and shoes. In fact I've had the fire lit up tonight and it's quite dark here now and it's only 5.40pm. I must text Stephen later to tell him about graham coming to see me.
> 
> Anyways, luv yawl.....be back after catchup ????


----------



## jinx

Make my spirits a beer. Not fond of the other stuff.????


London Girl said:


> You'll all be with us in spirit!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Men are same the world around. Mr. Wonderful pretends to listen and says okay. Then does whatever he planned to do before we discussed it. Often wonder why he asks my opinion in the first place. 


Islander said:


> Never know what to expect, but today's started out well for Mr J. Men are funny, they don't like to listen when they don't want to :sm22: ...or need to! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Men are same the world around. Mr. Wonderful pretends to listen and says okay. Then does whatever he planned to do before we discussed it. Often wonder why he asks my opinion in the first place.


Exactly the same here. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to share this with you all as it took me by surprise on facebook, I loved this women so much and miss her laugh all the time


I know, I cried when I saw it. I screenshot it. I thought it was so sad that it's the only pic of her with Granny.

..
If anyone remembers my short story, this is the granny I wrote about.


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> I ache before the rain comes, but then it lulls me to sleep when it arrives.
> I love a good story to sleep to ????


* Storm .. not story. Jeez auto correct making me a big baby lol


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I know, I cried when I saw it. I screenshot it. I thought it was so sad that it's the only pic of her with Granny.
> 
> ..
> If anyone remembers my short story, this is the granny I wrote about.


I remember. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Men are same the world around. Mr. Wonderful pretends to listen and says okay. Then does whatever he planned to do before we discussed it. Often wonder why he asks my opinion in the first place.


I feel better now..


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to share this with you all as it took me by surprise on facebook, I loved this women so much and miss her laugh all the time


Smiles run in your family. xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That's pretty exciting!!! Yes, it's salmon season in the Northwest. :sm01: xxxooo


It's a wonderful time of the year isn't it Pam! xox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's a wonderful time of the year isn't it Pam! xox


I love it in the Northwest this time of the year. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Smiles run in your family. xxx


???? We try lol.

Mom said she remembers that dress and thought that was when she got remarried.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> ???? We try lol.
> 
> Mom said she remembers that dress and thought that was when she got remarried.


I thought it looked familiar too!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I ache before the rain comes, but then it lulls me to sleep when it arrives.
> I love a good story to sleep to ????





linkan said:



> * Storm .. not story. Jeez auto correct making me a big baby lol


And whatever is wrong, with being a "big baby"? That is about where I am atm, but that story is for another time, and place!
I love a really good Thunder, and lightening, storm; with all the noise and light that is possible! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Some good news, the new antibiotics are working and Mr. J is starting to do better I'm so happy to say. I can rest easy now. Thank you all for your love and caring, as I was worried. xoxo


It's great to hear that he is getting better, but the healing energies ars continuous, from this part of the world! Have a good rest, hopefully you will recoup some of your lost energy, and serenity! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We were worried too but I'm glad you've both turned a corner and breathe again, long may it last, dear friend!! Xxxx


What June said!???????? xoxoxo????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, quite warm too!! We have got off to a very lazy start, the waffles have disappeared and now we are all chilling!
> 
> Happy to say that the sore lump on my gum has completely disappeared and is hardly sore at all this morning. However, I'm on my guard and will be keeping a close watch on it!
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


So glad that the lump has gone, and I hope it stays gone! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Bit late this morning as have been getting ready for my VIP visit, our first staying guest in our new house. Got some feed back for my little cribs and they loved them and want more and thought they were ideal for their purpose. So having finished another shawl will do some more of those. Have found a knit and natter group at our local-ish pub, they meet every Wednesday so June and I are going along to suss it out. Nice to have back up when you walk into a room of strangers. Now to catch up. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


I hope you find some kindred souls, at kniit & natter; if they are a great group, there will be a lot of fun, to be had! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It does doesn't it, it finishes at about noon, too late to start cooking at home so might have to have dinner out on a Wednesday. xx :sm24:


Well the duration of that group has worked very well, in your favour! Enjoy ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Do you mean that the ducks were intimidating the girls?


Hmmmm ....... no, I mean that DD5, who was about 2, or 3, at the time; was very curious about why daddy was holding the duck by the feet, and putting its head on a block of wood. DD5 put her head on the ground, very clost to the duck's head, and was chatting to it. The only reason that we continued with our task, was because DH had already tried once to chop the head off, and had bungled it, so the job , so it was no longer feeling frightened, or in pain! We never killed another animal; but I am still very carnivorous; I'm just not a hunter! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> With the twins. I sat up to go and they begged their mother to stop me leaving. She just took this picture. They look different now one has had her hair cut short. It suits her.





London Girl said:


> Oh how lovely!! I'm very happy to say that mine are the same, we must be doing something right!! xxxx


All of my dgd's are the same also, but D4's dd's are more so, since they have been in the west of the state. One one of my phone calls with DD4, Miss4b asked if we could come and visit them again. Unfortunately, I had to disappoint her, and explain that it was a very long trip to their house now; but they did learn that we would visit again, during the next school holidays, for about a week, so the dynamic duo were very happy with that .......... fortunately they are still young enough, for them to not know how long it is, til the next lot of holdays actually arrive, but once we get there, they will forget how much they were missing us, and enjoy the time that we can spend with them! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Baby's 4 month old pic of the day y'all ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet the Coven this morning. Will ctch up later.

Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hope it cheers up a bit by the time June arrives (that's June the person not June the month :sm23. All ready for her now, hopefully she's on her way and doesn't have any hold-ups. Builder in back and laying the last layer of concrete, just the soakaway to do and he will finish. Then the conservatory men can come and take exact measurements and then they will get going. Have a good day, I'm waiting for the little red car to turn up. xx


----------



## jinx

Greeting on this lovely Taco Tuesday. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet the Coven this morning. Will ctch up later.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

M????rning. I assume June the woman has showed up by now. Imagining there is a bit of chattering going on. Enjoy, but stay safe and out of jail. ????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hope it cheers up a bit by the time June arrives (that's June the person not June the month :sm23. All ready for her now, hopefully she's on her way and doesn't have any hold-ups. Builder in back and laying the last layer of concrete, just the soakaway to do and he will finish. Then the conservatory men can come and take exact measurements and then they will get going. Have a good day, I'm waiting for the little red car to turn up. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Greeting on this lovely Taco Tuesday.


Morning, you're early today or are you late? xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> M????rning. I assume June the woman has showed up by now. Imagining there is a bit of chattering going on. Enjoy, but stay safe and out of jail. ????


No not yet it's 10.35 here so don't expect her 'til early afternoon. xx


----------



## jinx

I am early today. I use to always be up at this time, but I started taking an oil that most often helps me sleep until a reasonable hour. It is not working as well as it first did, but I did not increase the dose as was suggested. I guess it is time to increase the dose so I sleep beyond 3 a.m. Getting good sleep makes the entire day run smoother.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, you're early today or are you late? xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 8'C (64'F). It's dark so I can't tell what the weather is out there, but it is supposed to get warm this afternoon with a thunderstorm.
My neighbour just got out of his hot tub. I heard the lid drop.
I tried my Shifty sweater on last night (well the yoke anyways). I thought I was close to finished the yoke, but I'm going to need some more length before I separate for the sleeves. I added on another cable so the stitches aren't so squished.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am early today. I use to always be up at this time, but I started taking an oil that most often helps me sleep until a reasonable hour. It is not working as well as it first did, but I did not increase the dose as was suggested. I guess it is time to increase the dose so I sleep beyond 3 a.m. Getting good sleep makes the entire day run smoother.


Sort of guessed you might have been sleeping better, I just couldn't cope without my 8 hours. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Greeting on this lovely Taco Tuesday.


Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
I'll be having chicken cordon swiss for lunch. Just leftovers, but easy to pop into the microwave at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hope it cheers up a bit by the time June arrives (that's June the person not June the month :sm23. All ready for her now, hopefully she's on her way and doesn't have any hold-ups. Builder in back and laying the last layer of concrete, just the soakaway to do and he will finish. Then the conservatory men can come and take exact measurements and then they will get going. Have a good day, I'm waiting for the little red car to turn up. xx


Fingers crossed that she appears soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet the Coven this morning. Will ctch up later.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


Happy Tuesday.
You're busy again. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Baby's 4 month old pic of the day y'all ????


Such bright eyes.


----------



## jinx

I am really liking this new sweater of yours. The colors as I see them are fantastic.

ifty sweater on last night (well the yoke anyways). I thought I was close to finished the yoke, but I'm going to need some more length before I separate for the sleeves. I added on another cable so the stitches aren't so squished.[/quote]


----------



## jinx

I have tried all the tips experts give to increase the hours of sleep. Nothing worked so I was going with the flo. I am so hoping I do not go back to my old schedule.



Barn-dweller said:


> Sort of guessed you might have been sleeping better, I just couldn't cope without my 8 hours. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hmmmm ....... no, I mean that DD5, who was about 2, or 3, at the time; was very curious about why daddy was holding the duck by the feet, and putting its head on a block of wood. DD5 put her head on the ground, very clost to the duck's head, and was chatting to it. The only reason that we continued with our task, was because DH had already tried once to chop the head off, and had bungled it, so the job , so it was no longer feeling frightened, or in pain! We never killed another animal; but I am still very carnivorous; I'm just not a hunter! ????????


I have no problem eating something that has been raised for that purpose. I have more of a problem with poaching and eating something that should be bouncing through the leaves in the forest or flying over it. We have deer farms and buffalo farms, so the only reason for men to go out to the woods is for the social aspect. I think it would be more of a challenge to get the "perfect" photo of a deer or turkey. (Especially with possible hunters in the woods. :sm06: )
My ex-brother-in-law (my sister's first husband) had a very good invention for killing his chickens. He had a cone in the garage with a bucket under it. Stick the chicken in the cone head first and their neck was in just the right location for a quick sharp knife. No mess and no awkward flapping.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope you find some kindred souls, at kniit & natter; if they are a great group, there will be a lot of fun, to be had! xoxoxo


I've found with my group that you sometimes have to have "selective" hearing with a couple of people. But most of the folks in my group are great, and we have lots of laughs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's a wonderful time of the year isn't it Pam! xox


We must have just missed it when we came for a visit. Although I do remember the lovely salmon.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> * Storm .. not story. Jeez auto correct making me a big baby lol


Don't you just love auto correct. Especially when it entirely changes what you are trying to say. And trying to correct the autocorrect, sometimes gets even funnier.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Men are same the world around. Mr. Wonderful pretends to listen and says okay. Then does whatever he planned to do before we discussed it. Often wonder why he asks my opinion in the first place.


So you will feel included? And so you can't come back later and say "You didn't ask me". :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Exactly right. I was experiencing that last week when I had to use a computer with auto correct. My usually computer has that awful function disabled. However, some things got funnier as I tried to correct them.


nitz8catz said:


> Don't you just love auto correct. Especially when it entirely changes what you are trying to say. And trying to correct the autocorrect, sometimes gets even funnier.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've been off my thyroid meds over a month now.
> Rosebud is 4 months old today!
> I'm tired.. gotta get back in to see the endocrinologist because he won't give me my meds till I do. ... IRE UP! ????


Mum has some medication that she will be on for the rest of her life. So why does the doctor only give her 1 month's prescription at a time. She has to go see (or call and be put on hold) the doctor to get it renewed every month. It's not like they are adjusting the dosage. She has been on the same dosage for years and the doctor doesn't take any blood to check either. It's all a money grab so the doctor can put in she has seen "x" number of patients. The pharmacist told mum that she could renew the prescription without a call to the doctor, if mum paid her an additional fee. What!!! She's a senior. The government is supposed to cover all her medical costs except for the administration fee that she pays every year. Another money grab! And the big chemical companies keep getting richer.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to share this with you all as it took me by surprise on facebook, I loved this women so much and miss her laugh all the time


I take it you didn't post this picture to facebook. Who did? Do they have more photos?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Mr E had gone to pay on his new apartment. He and his girlfriend Amber are getting it together.
> ???? My baby!!????
> No seriously I'm happy for him. I like this one alot, she's in art school and loves knitted and crochet things.
> 
> Jen had probably got her old job back at VOA ( volunteers of America)
> I don't know why it's called that, they get paid.. lol
> She will be second shift most likely. Which is fine while Rosebud is still a bud ???? but she hopes to go to first shift eventually. Eeek, that means nonna would have to be awake during the day to babysit... ???? What a labor of love though.


I'm glad that your family is doing well.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Considering I have to buy my own presents there is no telling....... :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Okay I ordered some yarn too that'll teach em.......not!


I bought myself some interchangeable needles for myself for my last birthday.
My family took me out for dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Just talking to DD2 on the speaker phone, she has a Orca Whale following her in the boat about 30 ft away. I hope a picture. Salmon are prolific right now.


I hope she gets pictures. The orcas in the water off Vancouver are pretty special.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The elk are protected they get away with anything they want! :sm15:


They are supposed to be protected here too. That hasn't stopped the poaching though. Mysteriously, the herd has grown faster than their handlers expected. The government has been compensating the farmers who can prove that the elk have damaged their harvests.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We usually have dinner out on a Friday after shopping, don't think I'll get away with it twice a week. xx


Then he will have dinner late one day a week. Or learn how to pop something into the microwave, if he can't wait.
Or he could go to the pub on your knit nights?


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Baby's 4 month old pic of the day y'all ????


She is gorgeous. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am early today. I use to always be up at this time, but I started taking an oil that most often helps me sleep until a reasonable hour. It is not working as well as it first did, but I did not increase the dose as was suggested. I guess it is time to increase the dose so I sleep beyond 3 a.m. Getting good sleep makes the entire day run smoother.


What would this oil be, that helps one sleep? I would be interested to know what it is! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I have that in my feet too. Part of fm. I bathe them in lukewarm to cool water with a little lavendar oil in and then leave rhem uncoveted for a ehile. Xx


I have found that using Sorbolene Moisturiser; or 3 in 1 repair care cream and massaging it into my feet, when my feet are burning, and the burning stops. The burning sensation in my feet has always been worse, when I wear any kind of closed in shoes, which I have had to wear, since I broke my thongs (for those who don't speak Australian, they are flipflops) while I was kicking a ball for Mint, so I had to begin wearing shoes, but I have now replaced my thongs, and have put the shoes back where they belong, under my bed, and the burning sensation is slowly disappearing. I had forgotten what it felt like, because it had stopped happening, since I finished working, so it was a bit of a shock, to have it return offer so long! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Baby's 4 month old pic of the day y'all ????


????❤????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it will be nice to have a real knitting group as well as my virtual group although they will always be the favourites. xx


You wont know yourself, living in a Community again, and seeing more people. How long did you live in your recently vacated home? I always thought I would like living in much smaller place, than I am in now, but when I was at a very small village (it just isn't large enough to be called a town, and I can't think of another description for the place), for about 20 months, I found that I didn't like living there at all, all though DH, and our children, were still on the other side of the Ranges, to where I was, so I rarely saw them. Where I live now, is just the right size for me, until some of the blocks get sold, then we will be surrounded by Houses, and I will have totally lost the beautiful view, we had from our front door! ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It was my DS holding it for me!


Let him know that his beard is very nice! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> M????rning. I assume June the woman has showed up by now. Imagining there is a bit of chattering going on. Enjoy, but stay safe and out of jail. ????


Yes, I'm here!! Sorry not to have made contact earlier but I was very busy being shown round Jacky's beautiful bungalow! It really is in a beautiful part of the country and it is in a nice little village. The garden looks out on a lovely vista of grass and trees and the conservatory is coming along a treat!! Just had a very nice smoked salmon salad for lunch and am now going to do some knitting!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I hope not Judi!


I hope not also, I have ordered my alternate medication, now I am waiting for it to arrive, and then apparently it takes about about a fortnight to begin feeling any benefits. 
If any of you are contemplating going the alternate route, wit medications, and are interested in my results, just let me know, and I will PM my results, positive or negative. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope not. Can you get into your doctor? Perhaps he can suggest something?


Thanks Mav, but no, there is nothing that my doctor can do about it, due to Governmental Restrictions putting a date on the Prescription, that the medication cannot be dispensed prior to that date. I have been without that medication, for over a week, and because my body excretes the metabolised drug quite rapidly, so there would be none left in my system now. I have been taking St John's Wort, for a few days, it isn't ideal, but will do until I get my alternative medication, in a couple of days. At least I know what is in this one, where as the previous medication is made of Chemicals, and has side effects, and a limited effective timeframe, and the time is coming very close, and none of the other medications, that I know of, ever worked very well for me! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Baby's 4 month old pic of the day y'all ????


Absolutely adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, hope it cheers up a bit by the time June arrives (that's June the person not June the month :sm23. All ready for her now, hopefully she's on her way and doesn't have any hold-ups. Builder in back and laying the last layer of concrete, just the soakaway to do and he will finish. Then the conservatory men can come and take exact measurements and then they will get going. Have a good day, I'm waiting for the little red car to turn up. xx


Good progress on the project! Hugs to both you and June! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The problem with the knitting group at my LYS is that they do a lot of activity on Facebook, and I'm not there. I miss out on a lot because of that.
> I was told long ago that Facebook use would be held against me at work, and they have a team that spends the whole day searching Facebook for posts that mention my employers and their employees.


That almost verges on blackmail, or unusual control! Many Employers check facebook usage, incase they find something that is not very good, but you should be able to use FB for private use, and don't make any mention of who you are employed by, and also make no mention of anything associated with that company! I think they are just being bloody minded, and far too controlling! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 8'C (64'F). It's dark so I can't tell what the weather is out there, but it is supposed to get warm this afternoon with a thunderstorm.
> My neighbour just got out of his hot tub. I heard the lid drop.
> I tried my Shifty sweater on last night (well the yoke anyways). I thought I was close to finished the yoke, but I'm going to need some more length before I separate for the sleeves. I added on another cable so the stitches aren't so squished.


It's going to look wonderful when it's finished! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes, I'm here!! Sorry not to have made contact earlier but I was very busy being shown round Jacky's beautiful bungalow! It really is in a beautiful part of the country and it is in a nice little village. The garden looks out on a lovely vista of grass and trees and the conservatory is coming along a treat!! Just had a very nice smoked salmon salad for lunch and am now going to do some knitting!! Xxxx


Glad you made it safely. Enjoy your time together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a rainy Pacific Northwest. I'll be off in a couple of hours to go to the Fiber Social at the LYS. Have a couple of errands to run on the way back here. That will be my excitement for the day (I hope). xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it does mean that the drought has broken.
> Can you remove the liners inside the bottoms of your shoes. Put them in the freezer and chill them. It might feel soothing.


I have tried using liners in my shoes, but they have always been uncomfortable, so I just don't wear closed in shoes. My feet cope much better when they aren't closed in, and I am so much more comfortable also! I really hate wearing shoes, and usually the only shoes I wear now, are my thongs, and my Ugg Boots; which make my feet feel really good! So those two pairs of footwear, are my favourites, and they cover both summer and Winter! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Uh oh, I hope things turn around for you too love!! Xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Rebecca! xxxooo


Same from me also, Rebecca, it is no good, when one is not happy at work! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I think I will be ok, I haven't hidden in plain sight in my chair yet ( which I did very well, many years ago) I'm a survivor.????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had a little break from chatting to take a quick photo of progress. Bricks are finished and the flooring complete, just the soakaway to finish and the builder is done. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a little break from chatting to take a quick photo of progress. Bricks are finished and the flooring complete, just the soakaway to finish and the builder is done. xx


It's looking great! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I take it you didn't post this picture to facebook. Who did? Do they have more photos?


No I didn't post it our cousin did and I think my mom has some pictures I just need to go through them.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That kind of thing gets my ire up! The bottle says do not stop taking this medicine suddenly... And then they stop giving it to you.. .... ..suddenly!!!
> ????????????????????????


Yep, here it is the Govt Health Dept, making these rules; and they make no changes to their rules, for anyone. That is one of the reasons I am doing my own thing, as for as medications are concerned. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mr E had gone to pay on his new apartment. He and his girlfriend Amber are getting it together.
> ???? My baby!!????
> No seriously I'm happy for him. I like this one alot, she's in art school and loves knitted and crochet things.
> 
> Jen had probably got her old job back at VOA ( volunteers of America)
> I don't know why it's called that, they get paid.. lol
> She will be second shift most likely. Which is fine while Rosebud is still a bud ???? but she hopes to go to first shift eventually. Eeek, that means nonna would have to be awake during the day to babysit... ???? What a labor of love though.


Just go to bed with Rosebud, and while sheis very young, she will sleep when you do. I used to do that aU the time, when each of my girls were tiny, because I was mainly working nights. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've been off my thyroid meds over a month now.
> Rosebud is 4 months old today!
> I'm tired.. gotta get back in to see the endocrinologist because he won't give me my meds till I do. ... IRE UP! ????


That's how they make things difficult for people!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, I'm here!! Sorry not to have made contact earlier but I was very busy being shown round Jacky's beautiful bungalow! It really is in a beautiful part of the country and it is in a nice little village. The garden looks out on a lovely vista of grass and trees and the conservatory is coming along a treat!! Just had a very nice smoked salmon salad for lunch and am now going to do some knitting!! Xxxx


Glad you arrived safely. Enjoy the company and lovely surroundings xx


----------



## Xiang

I haven't finished Catching up, yet ... but I am finding it difficult to keep my eyes open atm, and I would rather be lying down, when I do go to sleep. 
So have a great day everyone, and I will try to have a great sleep!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I hope not also, I have ordered my alternate medication, now I am waiting for it to arrive, and then apparently it takes about about a fortnight to begin feeling any benefits.
> If any of you are contemplating going the alternate route, wit medications, and are interested in my results, just let me know, and I will PM my results, positive or negative. ???????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi and thanks for your pm xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a little break from chatting to take a quick photo of progress. Bricks are finished and the flooring complete, just the soakaway to finish and the builder is done. xx


Looks like it's going to be a good size. X


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, today isn't such a good day for me. I don't know what exactly is the matter but I'm just feeling a little bit off! I nearly didn't go to the over 60's but I thought I might feel better having gone out. Well, I didn't but.....I won $2, some jam tarts, and a battenburg cake. I couldn't even be bothered to do a sudoku. So I had my meal when I came in and then I've come to bed and watched Inspecter Morse. I'm hoping I sleep well tonight. Don't know what it is, just feel so tired.

I've no more news so that's it...still luv yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Reach out to him and it won't be the last time. Is he alone does he have much family?


He has a wife and two grown up daughters, one of thems a doctor I believe.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Baby's 4 month old pic of the day y'all ????


She's a beauty.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, today isn't such a good day for me. I don't know what exactly is the matter but I'm just feeling a little bit off! I nearly didn't go to the over 60's but I thought I might feel better having gone out. Well, I didn't but.....I won $2, some jam tarts, and a battenburg cake. I couldn't even be bothered to do a sudoku. So I had my meal when I came in and then I've come to bed and watched Inspecter Morse. I'm hoping I sleep well tonight. Don't know what it is, just feel so tired.
> 
> I've no more news so that's it...still luv yawl. Xx


Hope you feel better in the morning xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Isata Kanneh-Mason is beautiful as well as talented. She has a lovely website. You are so lucky to have these concerts so close by.


We are very lucky, with a fully professional orchestra in the hall with the best accoustics in the UK.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Crossing fingers and toes!
> 
> Yup I can kind of do that lol


photo!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 8'C (64'F). It's dark so I can't tell what the weather is out there, but it is supposed to get warm this afternoon with a thunderstorm.
> My neighbour just got out of his hot tub. I heard the lid drop.
> I tried my Shifty sweater on last night (well the yoke anyways). I thought I was close to finished the yoke, but I'm going to need some more length before I separate for the sleeves. I added on another cable so the stitches aren't so squished.


It's going well.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Looks like it's going to be a good size. X


It does, doesn' it. Looking smart already.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and 8'C (64'F). It's dark so I can't tell what the weather is out there, but it is supposed to get warm this afternoon with a thunderstorm.
> My neighbour just got out of his hot tub. I heard the lid drop.
> I tried my Shifty sweater on last night (well the yoke anyways). I thought I was close to finished the yoke, but I'm going to need some more length before I separate for the sleeves. I added on another cable so the stitches aren't so squished.


I love it ! You've done wonderful ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has some medication that she will be on for the rest of her life. So why does the doctor only give her 1 month's prescription at a time. She has to go see (or call and be put on hold) the doctor to get it renewed every month. It's not like they are adjusting the dosage. She has been on the same dosage for years and the doctor doesn't take any blood to check either. It's all a money grab so the doctor can put in she has seen "x" number of patients. The pharmacist told mum that she could renew the prescription without a call to the doctor, if mum paid her an additional fee. What!!! She's a senior. The government is supposed to cover all her medical costs except for the administration fee that she pays every year. Another money grab! And the big chemical companies keep getting richer.
> Sorry for the rant.


Rant away! What u have to go through each month for my pain meds is terrible. The script is for 3 months but they can only fill it once a month being a narcotic for the last 13 years almost!! And they still make it a nightmare each month to get it.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I take it you didn't post this picture to facebook. Who did? Do they have more photos?


Our cousin Kathy. That's her with Granny in the picture ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That almost verges on blackmail, or unusual control! Many Employers check facebook usage, incase they find something that is not very good, but you should be able to use FB for private use, and don't make any mention of who you are employed by, and also make no mention of anything associated with that company! I think they are just being bloody minded, and far too controlling! xoxoxo


I've had an attorney tell me the same thing. They use social media against people all the time. I'm told it's the first thing they check.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a little break from chatting to take a quick photo of progress. Bricks are finished and the flooring complete, just the soakaway to finish and the builder is done. xx


Fabulous ❣


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> photo!


Just for you Saxy ❣
My feet are dry and toes need some polish lol ????


----------



## London Girl

Yay, I'm first on this morning! Slept very well and have just had a lovely cup of coffee delivered by Mr Barny! Knit and natter today followed by lunch in the pub and a visit to the garden centre! Life is good!

More later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a little break from chatting to take a quick photo of progress. Bricks are finished and the flooring complete, just the soakaway to finish and the builder is done. xx


It is looking very good so far, can hardly wait for the finished product! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Just for you Saxy ❣
> My feet are dry and toes need some polish lol ????


Your foot looks like a very healthy, normal foot! I bet there are many feet out in the community, that look far worse, than you think yours look! I think your foot looks perfectly fine! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have no problem eating something that has been raised for that purpose. I have more of a problem with poaching and eating something that should be bouncing through the leaves in the forest or flying over it. We have deer farms and buffalo farms, so the only reason for men to go out to the woods is for the social aspect. I think it would be more of a challenge to get the "perfect" photo of a deer or turkey. (Especially with possible hunters in the woods. :sm06: )
> My ex-brother-in-law (my sister's first husband) had a very good invention for killing his chickens. He had a cone in the garage with a bucket under it. Stick the chicken in the cone head first and their neck was in just the right location for a quick sharp knife. No mess and no awkward flapping.


My dad used to break their necks, very quickly, then the heads would be removed. D H andI just didn't like how we felt, when trying to kill one of our ducks, and the feeling became far worse, with DD5 insisting on keeping the Duck from thinking about what might be happening, so all of the ducks became pets, until we found someone to buy them, the people actually had quite a few ducks, and chickens, soon birds fit in quite well, and had a long happy life, without being harrassed by dogs, or other bossy birds! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm first on this morning! Slept very well and have just had a lovely cup of coffee delivered by Mr Barny! Knit and natter today followed by lunch in the pub and a visit to the garden centre! Life is good!
> 
> More later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like it's going to be a perfect day. Have a great time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey.. Started knitting another shawl yesterday, found two different colourways of wool that will go together so I am hoping it will come out quite big. Going to make it semi circular but just doing stocking stitch, nothing complicated.

Had fun with the coven and our newest member was there, a little 5 month old girl. She was very tiny at birth and still looks like a little doll. It was lovely to catch up with the girls and another lady who'se daughter got married last year is expecting her first grandchild next March.

No fish and chips today or supermarket today as we are getting ready to go to France. But there is WI tonight.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a perfect day. Have a great time. xx


It's going well, very nice, happy bunch of ladies! Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It rained last night and it's foggy and humid now.
Windows updates are still messing with my laptop. When it goes to sleep, it won't wake up without resetting the power.
Rows on the Shifty sweater are taking a long time now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey.. Started knitting another shawl yesterday, found two different colourways of wool that will go together so I am hoping it will come out quite big. Going to make it semi circular but just doing stocking stitch, nothing complicated.
> 
> Had fun with the coven and our newest member was there, a little 5 month old girl. She was very tiny at birth and still looks like a little doll. It was lovely to catch up with the girls and another lady who'se daughter got married last year is expecting her first grandchild next March.
> 
> No fish and chips today or supermarket today as we are getting ready to go to France. But there is WI tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
Good luck with the shawl. Will you finish it before you go to France, or is it a travel project?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm first on this morning! Slept very well and have just had a lovely cup of coffee delivered by Mr Barny! Knit and natter today followed by lunch in the pub and a visit to the garden centre! Life is good!
> 
> More later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


It sounds like you are having a lovely visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Just for you Saxy ❣
> My feet are dry and toes need some polish lol ????


Those toes look properly crossed. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Rant away! What u have to go through each month for my pain meds is terrible. The script is for 3 months but they can only fill it once a month being a narcotic for the last 13 years almost!! And they still make it a nightmare each month to get it.


A few bad apples make it difficult for everyone else who needs the medicine.
I don't know what the solution is, but the current situation is not good.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I love it ! You've done wonderful ????


Thank you. The gold "copper" yarn is going much farther than I expected, (I'm only on the 2nd skein) so I'm either going to have a really long sweater, or I'll have a few leftovers.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's going well.


Thank you. It's going faster than I thought it would with fingering weight yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, today isn't such a good day for me. I don't know what exactly is the matter but I'm just feeling a little bit off! I nearly didn't go to the over 60's but I thought I might feel better having gone out. Well, I didn't but.....I won $2, some jam tarts, and a battenburg cake. I couldn't even be bothered to do a sudoku. So I had my meal when I came in and then I've come to bed and watched Inspecter Morse. I'm hoping I sleep well tonight. Don't know what it is, just feel so tired.
> 
> I've no more news so that's it...still luv yawl. Xx


I hope today is a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a little break from chatting to take a quick photo of progress. Bricks are finished and the flooring complete, just the soakaway to finish and the builder is done. xx


That's looking great. And larger.
I had to look up soakaway. Our eaves are connected underground to the municipal storm sewers, which is good because our house is sitting on clay which wouldn't drain anything. That's why we had to put a drain in the back of our yard when we first moved in. We had a little pond forming every time that it rained. So we put in a drain to empty it into the ditch behind our property.


----------



## nitz8catz

There is a lot of fog in Whitby. I'm going to sign off now as the ride is going to be slow.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm first on this morning! Slept very well and have just had a lovely cup of coffee delivered by Mr Barny! Knit and natter today followed by lunch in the pub and a visit to the garden centre! Life is good!
> 
> More later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful day! I'm off in a bit to head down to Olympia for a visit with my parents and sister. Thankfully the rain has stopped for now. Will be back home tomorrow afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey.. Started knitting another shawl yesterday, found two different colourways of wool that will go together so I am hoping it will come out quite big. Going to make it semi circular but just doing stocking stitch, nothing complicated.
> 
> Had fun with the coven and our newest member was there, a little 5 month old girl. She was very tiny at birth and still looks like a little doll. It was lovely to catch up with the girls and another lady who'se daughter got married last year is expecting her first grandchild next March.
> 
> No fish and chips today or supermarket today as we are getting ready to go to France. But there is WI tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Enjoy your day -- I take it that it will probably be spent getting ready for your trip. And have fun at WI tonight. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's going well, very nice, happy bunch of ladies! Xx


Great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope today is a better day.


Me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's going well, very nice, happy bunch of ladies! Xx


Brilliant. X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Good luck with the shawl. Will you finish it before you go to France, or is it a travel project?


Definitely a travel project as well as joining up 50 pinloom squares into another shawl. X


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am hoping today is a better day for you. I believe we all get those blah days.



grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, today isn't such a good day for me. I don't know what exactly is the matter but I'm just feeling a little bit off! I nearly didn't go to the over 60's but I thought I might feel better having gone out. Well, I didn't but.....I won $2, some jam tarts, and a battenburg cake. I couldn't even be bothered to do a sudoku. So I had my meal when I came in and then I've come to bed and watched Inspecter Morse. I'm hoping I sleep well tonight. Don't know what it is, just feel so tired.
> 
> I've no more news so that's it...still luv yawl. Xx


----------



## jinx

When reading some things people post I gasp. In this day and age how can anyone post incriminating information on the internet. The information can and is used to cause them all kinds of pain and anguish.



linkan said:


> I've had an attorney tell me the same thing. They use social media against people all the time. I'm told it's the first thing they check.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a perfect way to start the day. Great to be waited on by a man, isn't it?


London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm first on this morning! Slept very well and have just had a lovely cup of coffee delivered by Mr Barny! Knit and natter today followed by lunch in the pub and a visit to the garden centre! Life is good!
> 
> More later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Just for you Saxy ❣
> My feet are dry and toes need some polish lol ????


Wow! You really can cross your toes.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm first on this morning! Slept very well and have just had a lovely cup of coffee delivered by Mr Barny! Knit and natter today followed by lunch in the pub and a visit to the garden centre! Life is good!
> 
> More later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Life is good. They say it's good if you don't weaken. I find it's better if you do.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Your foot looks like a very healthy, normal foot! I bet there are many feet out in the community, that look far worse, than you think yours look! I think your foot looks perfectly fine! xoxoxo


I'd bet there aren't many out there who can cross their toes though. You're right her foot is fine.


----------



## SaxonLady

Went to the airport again today. Must be Wednesday. Nothing else on, so I'm catching up with washing and emails. Isn't life exciting?


----------



## jinx

Morning. I imagine the rows are taking a long time especially with thin yarn. When I get to that point I keep measuring and measuring in the hopes it grows by itself so that I can split for the sleeves.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It rained last night and it's foggy and humid now.
> Windows updates are still messing with my laptop. When it goes to sleep, it won't wake up without resetting the power.
> Rows on the Shifty sweater are taking a long time now.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's 3.30pm and I'm back in my bed. I feel as lousy as I did yesterday. I feel I've got the flu but not a trace of a cold. I just feel I've been kicked by a donkey. I'm not moaning understand I'm sure it will be gone by tomorrow. I've obviously not gone to Stephens today and will hopefully see them at the weekend. I texted Karen to tell her why I wasn't going in to see her, and she says her daughter has stayed off work today with the same symptoms.

Josephine I hope you have a great time in France tomorrow, you'll see a big difference in the gks. I'll be thinking about you. Don't worry if you can't get a signal.i think that's all I've got to say. I may settle down with a book now or even watch my recordings on tv. Luv yawl....x


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I was just dropping the monitor back, don't suppose I will get the results, they will go straight to the consultant who I shall see on 20th Sept!! xxxx


I hope that they can give you a CLEAR Diagnosis, and a successful treatment regime; and you have no more episodes of the palpitations! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 3.30pm and I'm back in my bed. I feel as lousy as I did yesterday. I feel I've got the flu but not a trace of a cold. I just feel I've been kicked by a donkey. I'm not moaning understand I'm sure it will be gone by tomorrow. I've obviously not gone to Stephens today and will hopefully see them at the weekend. I texted Karen to tell her why I wasn't going in to see her, and she says her daughter has stayed off work today with the same symptoms.
> 
> Josephine I hope you have a great time in France tomorrow, you'll see a big difference in the gks. I'll be thinking about you. Don't worry if you can't get a signal.i think that's all I've got to say. I may settle down with a book now or even watch my recordings on tv. Luv yawl....x


Sending you many healing hugs and much love. :sm01: xxxooo ????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 3.30pm and I'm back in my bed. I feel as lousy as I did yesterday. I feel I've got the flu but not a trace of a cold. I just feel I've been kicked by a donkey. I'm not moaning understand I'm sure it will be gone by tomorrow. I've obviously not gone to Stephens today and will hopefully see them at the weekend. I texted Karen to tell her why I wasn't going in to see her, and she says her daughter has stayed off work today with the same symptoms.
> 
> Josephine I hope you have a great time in France tomorrow, you'll see a big difference in the gks. I'll be thinking about you. Don't worry if you can't get a signal.i think that's all I've got to say. I may settle down with a book now or even watch my recordings on tv. Luv yawl....x


Hope this passes as quickly as it arrived and that it is NOT flu!! xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 3.30pm and I'm back in my bed. I feel as lousy as I did yesterday. I feel I've got the flu but not a trace of a cold. I just feel I've been kicked by a donkey. I'm not moaning understand I'm sure it will be gone by tomorrow. I've obviously not gone to Stephens today and will hopefully see them at the weekend. I texted Karen to tell her why I wasn't going in to see her, and she says her daughter has stayed off work today with the same symptoms.
> 
> Josephine I hope you have a great time in France tomorrow, you'll see a big difference in the gks. I'll be thinking about you. Don't worry if you can't get a signal.i think that's all I've got to say. I may settle down with a book now or even watch my recordings on tv. Luv yawl....x


Feel better. All of us went to bed early last night too. Not sick, just drained feeling. I'm off to nap now because I still feel the drain.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I'd bet there aren't many out there who can cross their toes though. You're right her foot is fine.


Thanks Saxy and MJ???? I tend to ignore my tootsies lol. 
When I was younger I could cross all my fingers and toes now it's just the two ???? in not as bendy as I use to be ❣


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, actually it's 5 pm but this is the first time I've got on here but at least June is keeping you informed. Busy day today, builder has now finished and gone but he will be back sometime to finish filling in the pond and putting top soil on it. The conservatory men have taken all their measurements and have gone off to make the conservatory. There was another one here but not sure what he was doing, all this before June had got up almost. Then off to knit and natter which might be quite promising. Stayed at the pub for dinner which June treated us to then did a couple of garden centres. The sun had come out fully by then so sat in the garden and had a cup of tea and a good natter. Now getting ready for tea then sit and watch TV and knit this evening. It's been a great day and another one to come tomorrow. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey.. Started knitting another shawl yesterday, found two different colourways of wool that will go together so I am hoping it will come out quite big. Going to make it semi circular but just doing stocking stitch, nothing complicated.
> 
> Had fun with the coven and our newest member was there, a little 5 month old girl. She was very tiny at birth and still looks like a little doll. It was lovely to catch up with the girls and another lady who'se daughter got married last year is expecting her first grandchild next March.
> 
> No fish and chips today or supermarket today as we are getting ready to go to France. But there is WI tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Have a great time (I know you will) xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you many healing hugs and much love. :sm01: xxxooo ????


From me also, Susan, just take things easy for a few days! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, actually it's 5 pm but this is the first time I've got on here but at least June is keeping you informed. Busy day today, builder has now finished and gone but he will be back sometime to finish filling in the pond and putting top soil on it. The conservatory men have taken all their measurements and have gone off to make the conservatory. There was another one here but not sure what he was doing, all this before June had got up almost. Then off to knit and natter which might be quite promising. Stayed at the pub for dinner which June treated us to then did a couple of garden centres. The sun had come out fully by then so sat in the garden and had a cup of tea and a good natter. Now getting ready for tea then sit and watch TV and knit this evening. It's been a great day and another one to come tomorrow. xx


Lovely ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, actually it's 5 pm but this is the first time I've got on here but at least June is keeping you informed. Busy day today, builder has now finished and gone but he will be back sometime to finish filling in the pond and putting top soil on it. The conservatory men have taken all their measurements and have gone off to make the conservatory. There was another one here but not sure what he was doing, all this before June had got up almost. Then off to knit and natter which might be quite promising. Stayed at the pub for dinner which June treated us to then did a couple of garden centres. The sun had come out fully by then so sat in the garden and had a cup of tea and a good natter. Now getting ready for tea then sit and watch TV and knit this evening. It's been a great day and another one to come tomorrow. xx


It suits her. Glad the knit and natter was good. Do they meet weekly? X


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> From me also, Susan, just take things easy for a few days! xoxoxo


What she said. Hope you feel better soon. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, actually it's 5 pm but this is the first time I've got on here but at least June is keeping you informed. Busy day today, builder has now finished and gone but he will be back sometime to finish filling in the pond and putting top soil on it. The conservatory men have taken all their measurements and have gone off to make the conservatory. There was another one here but not sure what he was doing, all this before June had got up almost. Then off to knit and natter which might be quite promising. Stayed at the pub for dinner which June treated us to then did a couple of garden centres. The sun had come out fully by then so sat in the garden and had a cup of tea and a good natter. Now getting ready for tea then sit and watch TV and knit this evening. It's been a great day and another one to come tomorrow. xx


Looking good!! :sm24: :sm02: ???? xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It suits her. Glad the knit and natter was good. Do they meet weekly? X


Yes which is great, have a good time in France by the way. When are you off? xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Just for you Saxy ❣
> My feet are dry and toes need some polish lol ????


So thats what a foot is supposed to look like......


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes which is great, have a good time in France by the way. When are you off? xx


Before dawn tomorrow. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Before dawn tomorrow. ????


Safe travels. :sm01: ????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Before dawn tomorrow. ????


Hope you have a safe and pleasant journey and a great time with the family! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Before dawn tomorrow. ????


Have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## Islander

A quiet day, just the way I like them. Discovered I was a fish mama today... about 80 little Ram fry. I'll keep 10 lucky ones to rear and the others become fish food while they are micro. Not cruel, just the way fish act in the wild. Even the parents will eat their own. 

To all the sisters traveling, have fun! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A quiet day, just the way I like them. Discovered I was a fish mama today... about 80 little Ram fry. I'll keep 10 lucky ones to rear and the others become fish food while they are micro. Not cruel, just the way fish act in the wild. Even the parents will eat their own.
> 
> To all the sisters traveling, have fun! xoxo


Congratulations on that wonderful multiple birth! I think that is quite common with a lot of creatures, they don't have birth control so they have to cull in order for the rest to survive. When we lived in Cornwall, herring gull mumma would let chick number three totter off the edge of the roof where the nest was because she couldn't feed them all. She must have got really mad with us for repeatedly putting them back on the roof!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No strange men walking round today, almost boring. June and I are off to 'do' a National Trust place, think DH will stay home and clear up from yesterday. Not sure what we will get up to but bound to be fun. Experiments for dinner (poor June), cooking some game stuff. Back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No strange men walking round today, almost boring. June and I are off to 'do' a National Trust place, think DH will stay home and clear up from yesterday. Not sure what we will get up to but bound to be fun. Experiments for dinner (poor June), cooking some game stuff. Back later. xx


Looking forward to a nice day out and an exciting dinner this evening! x


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). It rained last night and the temperature came down. The air conditioning has been turned off again.
I thought I had a couple more inches to go with my yoke on my Shifty, but I tried the yoke on last night and it think it is long enough. I can pinch it together under my arm and there is plenty of room. So I'm going to try separating the sleeves tonight, at Knit Night. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No strange men walking round today, almost boring. June and I are off to 'do' a National Trust place, think DH will stay home and clear up from yesterday. Not sure what we will get up to but bound to be fun. Experiments for dinner (poor June), cooking some game stuff. Back later. xx


Sounds like a nice day. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A quiet day, just the way I like them. Discovered I was a fish mama today... about 80 little Ram fry. I'll keep 10 lucky ones to rear and the others become fish food while they are micro. Not cruel, just the way fish act in the wild. Even the parents will eat their own.
> 
> To all the sisters traveling, have fun! xoxo


That looks familiar. Congratulations. Does the ram family have the tank to themselves?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes which is great, have a good time in France by the way. When are you off? xx





PurpleFi said:


> Before dawn tomorrow. ????


You're probably at the coast by now. 
I hope you have an uneventful journey.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> So thats what a foot is supposed to look like......


 :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, actually it's 5 pm but this is the first time I've got on here but at least June is keeping you informed. Busy day today, builder has now finished and gone but he will be back sometime to finish filling in the pond and putting top soil on it. The conservatory men have taken all their measurements and have gone off to make the conservatory. There was another one here but not sure what he was doing, all this before June had got up almost. Then off to knit and natter which might be quite promising. Stayed at the pub for dinner which June treated us to then did a couple of garden centres. The sun had come out fully by then so sat in the garden and had a cup of tea and a good natter. Now getting ready for tea then sit and watch TV and knit this evening. It's been a great day and another one to come tomorrow. xx


That does sound like a great day.
I can't wait to see what your conservatory looks like.


----------



## jinx

Morning. The temperature has been up and down around here. We kept the air on just to reduce the humidity as that has been awful.
The sweater will move much quicker now. Are you doing the pattern on the bottom half?



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). It rained last night and the temperature came down. The air conditioning has been turned off again.
> I thought I had a couple more inches to go with my yoke on my Shifty, but I tried the yoke on last night and it think it is long enough. I can pinch it together under my arm and there is plenty of room. So I'm going to try separating the sleeves tonight, at Knit Night. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks Saxy and MJ???? I tend to ignore my tootsies lol.
> When I was younger I could cross all my fingers and toes now it's just the two ???? in not as bendy as I use to be ❣


None of us are as bendy as we used to be. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Hope the knitting goes well. Waiting anxiously for pictures of the squares made into a shawl.



PurpleFi said:


> Definitely a travel project as well as joining up 50 pinloom squares into another shawl. X


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Feel better. All of us went to bed early last night too. Not sick, just drained feeling. I'm off to nap now because I still feel the drain.


I'm hoping it is not the flu. Something has been going around at work. Everyone is sneezing, but it hasn't become anything else.
Feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 3.30pm and I'm back in my bed. I feel as lousy as I did yesterday. I feel I've got the flu but not a trace of a cold. I just feel I've been kicked by a donkey. I'm not moaning understand I'm sure it will be gone by tomorrow. I've obviously not gone to Stephens today and will hopefully see them at the weekend. I texted Karen to tell her why I wasn't going in to see her, and she says her daughter has stayed off work today with the same symptoms.
> 
> Josephine I hope you have a great time in France tomorrow, you'll see a big difference in the gks. I'll be thinking about you. Don't worry if you can't get a signal.i think that's all I've got to say. I may settle down with a book now or even watch my recordings on tv. Luv yawl....x


How are you feeling today? If you are still feeling poorly, get to the doctor. Hopefully the doctor can find out what's wrong.
If it is a bug that you have to wait out, at least you will know then.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> A quiet day, just the way I like them. Discovered I was a fish mama today... about 80 little Ram fry. I'll keep 10 lucky ones to rear and the others become fish food while they are micro. Not cruel, just the way fish act in the wild. Even the parents will eat their own.
> 
> To all the sisters traveling, have fun! xoxo


Quite days are nice. Gives a person a chance to recharge their batteries. Watching a fish tanks is so serene. However thinking of parents eating their young makes me cringe.


----------



## jinx

I hope you fed it before returning it to the roof.


London Girl said:


> Congratulations on that wonderful multiple birth! I think that is quite common with a lot of creatures, they don't have birth control so they have to cull in order for the rest to survive. When we lived in Cornwall, herring gull mumma would let chick number three totter off the edge of the roof where the nest was because she couldn't feed them all. She must have got really mad with us for repeatedly putting them back on the roof!!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Just a strange lady walking around your home this morning?
Have fun, but act like ladies, okay?


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No strange men walking round today, almost boring. June and I are off to 'do' a National Trust place, think DH will stay home and clear up from yesterday. Not sure what we will get up to but bound to be fun. Experiments for dinner (poor June), cooking some game stuff. Back later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I imagine the rows are taking a long time especially with thin yarn. When I get to that point I keep measuring and measuring in the hopes it grows by itself so that I can split for the sleeves.


I have the pattern memorized and it is great for TV watching, which is good, because the rows are long now. My row gauge is off, but I seem to have hit the separation point at the right time in the pattern. (?)


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Went to the airport again today. Must be Wednesday. Nothing else on, so I'm catching up with washing and emails. Isn't life exciting?


We're breathing and moving. That's exciting. Who knows what can happen today.
I'm happy with a pleasant time now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> When reading some things people post I gasp. In this day and age how can anyone post incriminating information on the internet. The information can and is used to cause them all kinds of pain and anguish.


A lot of people either don't have a filter on when posting or don't think of consequences of their post.
The rule about Facebook was put in place about 10 years ago and hasn't been updated or reviewed since. (And probably should be.) Most of our users are blocked from accessing Facebook at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely a travel project as well as joining up 50 pinloom squares into another shawl. X


That's a lot of sewing.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. The temperature has been up and down around here. We kept the air on just to reduce the humidity as that has been awful.
> The sweater will move much quicker now. Are you doing the pattern on the bottom half?


Yes, the entire sweater has the pattern. 
The owner of the LYS is doing the same pattern but using colour changing yarn, so a lot less ends. That would have been a smart idea. I'm only changing the colour in blocks. The background (yellow copper colour) I'm spit-splicing as I change balls.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 3.30pm and I'm back in my bed. I feel as lousy as I did yesterday. I feel I've got the flu but not a trace of a cold. I just feel I've been kicked by a donkey. I'm not moaning understand I'm sure it will be gone by tomorrow. I've obviously not gone to Stephens today and will hopefully see them at the weekend. I texted Karen to tell her why I wasn't going in to see her, and she says her daughter has stayed off work today with the same symptoms.
> 
> Josephine I hope you have a great time in France tomorrow, you'll see a big difference in the gks. I'll be thinking about you. Don't worry if you can't get a signal.i think that's all I've got to say. I may settle down with a book now or even watch my recordings on tv. Luv yawl....x


Susan I hope you are feeling much better today. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from the English Channel. The French coast is in sight. About an hour and a half to go til the boat arrives. Sun is shining and the sea is calm.

Happy Thursday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). It rained last night and the temperature came down. The air conditioning has been turned off again.
> I thought I had a couple more inches to go with my yoke on my Shifty, but I tried the yoke on last night and it think it is long enough. I can pinch it together under my arm and there is plenty of room. So I'm going to try separating the sleeves tonight, at Knit Night. :sm01:


Good luck, hope it goes to plan!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Just a strange lady walking around your home this morning?
> Have fun, but act like ladies, okay?


Think June might have something to say about that. xx :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Just a strange lady walking around your home this morning?
> Have fun, but act like ladies, okay?


Mildly eccentric maybe but not that strange!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the English Channel. The French coast is in sight. About an hour and a half to go til the boat arrives. Sun is shining and the sea is calm.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just got back from a nice day out at Oxborough Hall, weather has been great and had a lovely walk around the gardens as well. Now having a well earned sit-down before dinner. Can't believe these days have gone already, must start planning the next one. I've nearly lost my voice a few times with all the chatter. Right time to catch up. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Mildly eccentric maybe but not that strange!! ???????? Xxxx


Definitely not that strange. Very fun and loving! ????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Congratulations on that wonderful multiple birth! I think that is quite common with a lot of creatures, they don't have birth control so they have to cull in order for the rest to survive. When we lived in Cornwall, herring gull mumma would let chick number three totter off the edge of the roof where the nest was because she couldn't feed them all. She must have got really mad with us for repeatedly putting them back on the roof!!! Xxxx


Good morning, even at that feeding fry special food that I have to make 6x a day is just what I need... life is never boring! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No strange men walking round today, almost boring. June and I are off to 'do' a National Trust place, think DH will stay home and clear up from yesterday. Not sure what we will get up to but bound to be fun. Experiments for dinner (poor June), cooking some game stuff. Back later. xx


hmm.... so you have a preference for "strange men" interesting lol! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No strange men walking round today, almost boring. June and I are off to 'do' a National Trust place, think DH will stay home and clear up from yesterday. Not sure what we will get up to but bound to be fun. Experiments for dinner (poor June), cooking some game stuff. Back later. xx


Not going to tell us what's in the pot? :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That looks familiar. Congratulations. Does the ram family have the tank to themselves?


Yep, they do except for 5 gentle Oto's. I want to keep enough to have a couple of mated pairs in each tank as they are character's. Expensive to buy... $15 each retail.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the English Channel. The French coast is in sight. About an hour and a half to go til the boat arrives. Sun is shining and the sea is calm.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xx


Sounds beautiful Josephine! xxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hoping it is not the flu. Something has been going around at work. Everyone is sneezing, but it hasn't become anything else.
> Feel better soon.


They are pumping flu shots here already. I hardly ever get out so last few years haven't taken one. It's when people come around that are sick that irks me.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....

I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all. 

I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet. 
I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all. 

I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Quite days are nice. Gives a person a chance to recharge their batteries. Watching a fish tanks is so serene. However thinking of parents eating their young makes me cringe.


They are pretty good so far Judith, Dad rounds them up and spits them back in their hole... sometimes Mom forgets to spit! This makes me realize I could never run a daycare lol.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, actually it's 5 pm but this is the first time I've got on here but at least June is keeping you informed. Busy day today, builder has now finished and gone but he will be back sometime to finish filling in the pond and putting top soil on it. The conservatory men have taken all their measurements and have gone off to make the conservatory. There was another one here but not sure what he was doing, all this before June had got up almost. Then off to knit and natter which might be quite promising. Stayed at the pub for dinner which June treated us to then did a couple of garden centres. The sun had come out fully by then so sat in the garden and had a cup of tea and a good natter. Now getting ready for tea then sit and watch TV and knit this evening. It's been a great day and another one to come tomorrow. xx


Great to be able to wear your sunglasses June. Hope the weather stays good for you. Xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


That's wonder news, he must be very good at what he does! Hope you are feeling better soon too. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


Congratulations and well done, Richard! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations and well done, Richard! :sm24: xxxooo


Thankyou Pam and trish....I'm so pleased for him.


----------



## Islander

A drab day here on the Island, 14 degrees, rain for most of the week. My neighbour brought treats from her garden yesterday, fresh chard and broccoli. The chard leaf was as long as finger tips to the top of my arm and very tender. Saved the stalks to make creamed chard soup, it will be colourful as they are the Bright Lights variety. Also gifted with dessert... melt in your mouth cinnamon buns with decadent cream cheese frosting. Blessed to be surrounded by such kind people.
Everyone have a good day, thinking of you all! xoxox

Was thinking... wish I had a brick house as there wouldn't be as much maintenance. Mr J says they are popular in Ontario. Probably standard for England?


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely not that strange. Very fun and loving! ????????


Awww, love you, that's for sure! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Awww, love you, that's for sure! xxxx


 Love you, too!!! :sm24: ????????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


Excellent news, well done that young man!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has some medication that she will be on for the rest of her life. So why does the doctor only give her 1 month's prescription at a time. She has to go see (or call and be put on hold) the doctor to get it renewed every month. It's not like they are adjusting the dosage. She has been on the same dosage for years and the doctor doesn't take any blood to check either. It's all a money grab so the doctor can put in she has seen "x" number of patients. The pharmacist told mum that she could renew the prescription without a call to the doctor, if mum paid her an additional fee. What!!! She's a senior. The government is supposed to cover all her medical costs except for the administration fee that she pays every year. Another money grab! And the big chemical companies keep getting richer.
> Sorry for the rant.


Rant away! The thing that has people champing at the bis here, is the Unemployment Support amount. Every other Support Allowance is increased, in line with the the annual CPI, in my brain, this is the correct acronym, but I am not really sure I do have the correct one! Anyway the Unemployment Support payment hasn't been increased for between 10 and 15 years, so this puts people, who are already doing it hard, in a very untenable situation. They are receiving well under the lowest pay rate; and often have to choose, between 2 very important things, on which necessity they are going to pay for in any given pay period.
In the time frame that these people have been struggling to make the ends reaching even half the distance necessary, the Poletitians have probably had a pay rise, at least annually, and possibly 2 or 3 , within some years, and these pay rises usually coincide with the unemployed finding out that they will essentially have less money to eke out, because the CPI increases around the same time as the Budget is released.

Rant over! I personally think that Politicians should donate a percentage of their Salary, back into the Public Coffers, especially those who get caught billing those Public Coffers, for things that they should be paying far, themselves! They tend to convencently forget that the majority of us are living very close to the edge!. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> A few bad apples make it difficult for everyone else who needs the medicine.
> I don't know what the solution is, but the current situation is not good.


Every thing you have said, is so true! 
What could be done, is to stop thinking that the entire population does not want to misuse, to the point & beyond, every drug we can lay ourhands on! If the truth be known, every person with any type of Chronic i llness that isavailable. would much prefer to not need the medications they are on, but to be totally medication (of any type) *FREE*, and be as healthy, and mobile, as they were, before what ever condition/s ever took over their body. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Ok, the time has come to slide into my bed again, otherwise I will discover that I had slept in my chair, and that wouldbe disastrous, at least for me, so good right all, I hope you have really enjoyed your day.

Goodnight all ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ok, the time has come to slide into my bed again, otherwise I will discover that I had slept in my chair, and that wouldbe disastrous, at least for me, so good right all, I hope you have really enjoyed your day.
> 
> Goodnight all ???????????? xoxoxo


Sleep well Judi!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Not going to tell us what's in the pot? :sm02:


Young grouse fillets and a roast wild mallard. Pleased to announce it all turned out fine. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Young grouse fillets and a roast wild mallard. Pleased to announce it all turned out fine. xx :sm24:


Yeah, it was delicious! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I get a flu shot to protect Harold. I supposedly would weather the flu if I were to get it. However, if I got it and passed it on to him it would not be a good thing.


Islander said:


> They are pumping flu shots here already. I hardly ever get out so last few years haven't taken one. It's when people come around that are sick that irks me.


----------



## jinx

I did not say I was talking about you. ???? There might be some other strange people prowling around in Jacky's garden.



London Girl said:


> Mildly eccentric maybe but not that strange!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Wonderful news. Certainly a reason to celebrate.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not say I was talking about you. ???? There might be some other strange people prowling around in Jacky's garden.


Haha, I did not say you were talking about me either!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

I guess we were talking about the lovely strange female ghost that pays someone a visit every now and then.


London Girl said:


> Haha, I did not say you were talking about me either!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


Congratulations to Richard, on gaining his dream job! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


That is wonderful, congratulations Richard!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> So thats what a foot is supposed to look like......


????????????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


Bursting with pride is right ❣❣❣ I'm bursting with pride all the way over here ????????
Tell him we are all so pleased for him ????????????


----------



## linkan

Mr E got moved to the apartment today. I babysat Rosebud and Jen helped him. ????­ I get this breathless feeling in my chest thinking of it. I'm terrible aren't it? They deserve to have homes of their own. I want them to... I just don't want them to leave. ????
Okay enough about my crazy. 
June and Josephine, Ethan showed me his treasure box, and you may recognize a birthday gift from you two, from your visit here. 
He keeps them in his lock box so he won't lose them.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Mr E got moved to the apartment today. I babysat Rosebud and Jen helped him. ????­ I get this breathless feeling in my chest thinking of it. I'm terrible aren't it? They deserve to have homes of their own. I want them to... I just don't want them to leave. ????
> Okay enough about my crazy.
> June and Josephine, Ethan showed me his treasure box, and you may recognize a birthday gift from you two, from your visit here.
> He keeps them in his lock box so he won't lose them.


I'm touched to know he still has them and hope he's never so broke he has to change it up to $$$$!! Xxxx :sm02:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'm touched to know he still has them and hope he's never so broke he has to change it up to $$$$!! Xxxx :sm02:


Me too ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. I'm sad this morning, June is off home today and boy am I going to miss her. We've done nothing but talk and had a wonderful time. It's going to be so quiet here. Feel as though we have fitted quite a lot in though and looking forward to next time she's up. The kitchen tiles are coming sometime this morning and then nothing much planned for the day, don't think we will be able to fit shopping in today so maybe do that tomorrow. The weekend is nearly here, have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Sitting in the garden having breakfast. It is much warmer here than home. Off to do a bit of shopping and them I mau just have to sit and knit until it is time to collect the gks from school.

Jacky I'm glad you and June had fun and safe travels home June.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Sitting in the garden having breakfast. It is much warmer here than home. Off to do a bit of shopping and them I mau just have to sit and knit until it is time to collect the gks from school.
> 
> Jacky I'm glad you and June had fun and safe travels home June.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Thank you dear, glad you are enjoying some fine weather!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny Norfolk!! 

Sad to be going back to reality, I have been royally fed and generally spoilt rotten!! Jacky and her DH are wonderful hosts and we've had some good days out! I think they are going to be very happy here in their lovely new home and I wish I had a lovely knitting group like the one we went to on Wednesday!

Have a good one everybody, catch up with you all later xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It was clear last night. I could see the full Harvest moon.
It's Friday the 13th so motorcycle riders will be heading on the highways down to Port Dover for their get-together. This tradition started years ago when some riders got together at Port Dover and had such a good time that they decided to do it every Friday the 13th.
Knit Night was a hoot last night. We had a new person there and I'm afraid, we didn't leave the best impression as there were lots of in-jokes (that we explained) and a tad-naughty conversations. Although the new lady seemed to go along with all the chatter, and a Yarn Crawler visitor who hung around for the whole Knit Night while her husband waited in the car, said that she would like to have a LYS just like this one in her town.
I successfully split my sleeves last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Norfolk!!
> 
> Sad to be going back to reality, I have been royally fed and generally spoilt rotten!! Jacky and her DH are wonderful hosts and we've had some good days out! I think they are going to be very happy here in their lovely new home and I wish I had a lovely knitting group like the one we went to on Wednesday!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch up with you all later xxxx


It's great that you had a lovely time.
Jacky is going to enjoy that knitting group.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Sitting in the garden having breakfast. It is much warmer here than home. Off to do a bit of shopping and them I mau just have to sit and knit until it is time to collect the gks from school.
> 
> Jacky I'm glad you and June had fun and safe travels home June.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
I'm glad that you have nice weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. I'm sad this morning, June is off home today and boy am I going to miss her. We've done nothing but talk and had a wonderful time. It's going to be so quiet here. Feel as though we have fitted quite a lot in though and looking forward to next time she's up. The kitchen tiles are coming sometime this morning and then nothing much planned for the day, don't think we will be able to fit shopping in today so maybe do that tomorrow. The weekend is nearly here, have a good one. xx


It's so quiet when friends go home.
I have to shift my shopping this weekend too. We are celebrating DD's birthday on Saturday so will do our run on Sunday instead. Not that it makes much difference, the stores are just as busy on Sunday.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Mr E got moved to the apartment today. I babysat Rosebud and Jen helped him. ????­ I get this breathless feeling in my chest thinking of it. I'm terrible aren't it? They deserve to have homes of their own. I want them to... I just don't want them to leave. ????
> Okay enough about my crazy.
> June and Josephine, Ethan showed me his treasure box, and you may recognize a birthday gift from you two, from your visit here.
> He keeps them in his lock box so he won't lose them.


Awww.
You'll have to start a new tradition that you all get together for a meal one day a week. 
I remember my mum's family used to come to Granny's house every Sunday at lunch. It was very loud and very nice to have everyone in the kitchen talking at the same time. Bologna sandwiches and Granny's macaroni, hamburger and onion dish were a treat.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I get a flu shot to protect Harold. I supposedly would weather the flu if I were to get it. However, if I got it and passed it on to him it would not be a good thing.


I've only seen one flu clinic here so far. There is a bug going around the office, but I don't think it is the flu.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Young grouse fillets and a roast wild mallard. Pleased to announce it all turned out fine. xx :sm24:


That does sound yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Every thing you have said, is so true!
> What could be done, is to stop thinking that the entire population does not want to misuse, to the point & beyond, every drug we can lay ourhands on! If the truth be known, every person with any type of Chronic i llness that isavailable. would much prefer to not need the medications they are on, but to be totally medication (of any type) *FREE*, and be as healthy, and mobile, as they were, before what ever condition/s ever took over their body. ????????


Too bad that big pharma companies don't spend as much effort on the stuff that they can cure as they spend to keep the money rolling in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Rant away! The thing that has people champing at the bis here, is the Unemployment Support amount. Every other Support Allowance is increased, in line with the the annual CPI, in my brain, this is the correct acronym, but I am not really sure I do have the correct one! Anyway the Unemployment Support payment hasn't been increased for between 10 and 15 years, so this puts people, who are already doing it hard, in a very untenable situation. They are receiving well under the lowest pay rate; and often have to choose, between 2 very important things, on which necessity they are going to pay for in any given pay period.
> In the time frame that these people have been struggling to make the ends reaching even half the distance necessary, the Poletitians have probably had a pay rise, at least annually, and possibly 2 or 3 , within some years, and these pay rises usually coincide with the unemployed finding out that they will essentially have less money to eke out, because the CPI increases around the same time as the Budget is released.
> 
> Rant over! I personally think that Politicians should donate a percentage of their Salary, back into the Public Coffers, especially those who get caught billing those Public Coffers, for things that they should be paying far, themselves! They tend to convencently forget that the majority of us are living very close to the edge!. ????????


We still haven't figured out where our tax dollars are going as every service has been cut here. And, you're right, the politicians havent' cut back. The only one that I can mention is Premier Doug Ford, who said he wouldn't take a paycheque as he is already wealthy. He only has an expense account to run his office and pay for any events he attends. Too bad he thinks that private companies can provide services better than government. Not when they are trying to create a profit too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A drab day here on the Island, 14 degrees, rain for most of the week. My neighbour brought treats from her garden yesterday, fresh chard and broccoli. The chard leaf was as long as finger tips to the top of my arm and very tender. Saved the stalks to make creamed chard soup, it will be colourful as they are the Bright Lights variety. Also gifted with dessert... melt in your mouth cinnamon buns with decadent cream cheese frosting. Blessed to be surrounded by such kind people.
> Everyone have a good day, thinking of you all! xoxox
> 
> Was thinking... wish I had a brick house as there wouldn't be as much maintenance. Mr J says they are popular in Ontario. Probably standard for England?


Sorry to disappoint. Most of the houses about the same age as mine have a brick front and siding (vinyl or aluminum) on all the other sides. The brick still needs to be cleaned and repointed, which is more expensive that maintenance on the siding.
I was surprised to see Black Kale growing on the edge of our work building's property. I wonder if anyone would notice if I harvested it?
You have nice neighbours on the island.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> They are pretty good so far Judith, Dad rounds them up and spits them back in their hole... sometimes Mom forgets to spit! This makes me realize I could never run a daycare lol.


Mum's just protecting them longer. I hope your little fish do well.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


Beam away. Congratulations to Richard.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Bella-kitty is snoring on her pillow beside me.
Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mr E got moved to the apartment today. I babysat Rosebud and Jen helped him. ????­ I get this breathless feeling in my chest thinking of it. I'm terrible aren't it? They deserve to have homes of their own. I want them to... I just don't want them to leave. ????
> Okay enough about my crazy.
> June and Josephine, Ethan showed me his treasure box, and you may recognize a birthday gift from you two, from your visit here.
> He keeps them in his lock box so he won't lose them.


Ange, letting go of one's children, is extremely hard to do; but we have to do it, so that they can live their lives as the young adults they have become. They will make their mistakes, just like you would have, but they will also learn from their mistakes, and Continue on to become the best people they can be! On the other side of the coin of life, they will be your babies, for the rest of your life; even though they might not appreciate it - but Jen will at least understand that phenomenon, now that she has Rosebud, so continue being your crazy person, and they will transition to their full potential, because they both know that you will still be there to catch them if needed! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Norfolk!!
> 
> Sad to be going back to reality, I have been royally fed and generally spoilt rotten!! Jacky and her DH are wonderful hosts and we've had some good days out! I think they are going to be very happy here in their lovely new home and I wish I had a lovely knitting group like the one we went to on Wednesday!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch up with you all later xxxx


You might have to do a little search for one; or is it unlikely that there would be any, within a close distance to you? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> They are pretty good so far Judith, Dad rounds them up and spits them back in their hole... sometimes Mom forgets to spit! This makes me realize I could never run a daycare lol.


I think I have known that, about me, for most of my life. Even when I WAS a child, children other than my siblings, were extremely noisy. Dad was a Shift worker, and mum must have had a similar problem with her hearing, that I have! The higher pitch ofchildren's voices, especially when there is a large number of them, actually cause me a lot of pain inside of my ears! My siblings, and I, were very quiet children, as were my children, which is a bit of ashame, now that Ihave seen what children can be like when they have thechance tobe themselves, but also have the right kind of role models in their lives! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That's wonder news, he must be very good at what he does! Hope you are feeling better soon too. xoxox


What Trish said, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mildly eccentric maybe but not that strange!! ???????? Xxxx





jinx said:


> I did not say I was talking about you. ???? There might be some other strange people prowling around in Jacky's garden.


I really hope there was no stranger prowling about, in Jacky's new home, I don't think that would be a positive thing to be happening, to anyone! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It was clear last night. I could see the full Harvest moon.
> It's Friday the 13th so motorcycle riders will be heading on the highways down to Port Dover for their get-together. This tradition started years ago when some riders got together at Port Dover and had such a good time that they decided to do it every Friday the 13th.
> Knit Night was a hoot last night. We had a new person there and I'm afraid, we didn't leave the best impression as there were lots of in-jokes (that we explained) and a tad-naughty conversations. Although the new lady seemed to go along with all the chatter, and a Yarn Crawler visitor who hung around for the whole Knit Night while her husband waited in the car, said that she would like to have a LYS just like this one in her town.
> I successfully split my sleeves last night.


Sounds like a really good, fun night. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well the tiles have come and June has gone, missing her already and it's too quiet here now. Curried leftovers for dinner and now sat in my chair wondering who to talk to, DH is engrossed in the news. Oh well hopefully she will be back soon. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> None of us are as bendy as we used to be. :sm17:


Never a truer word was spoken! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We still haven't figured out where our tax dollars are going as every service has been cut here. And, you're right, the politicians havent' cut back. The only one that I can mention is Premier Doug Ford, who said he wouldn't take a paycheque as he is already wealthy. He only has an expense account to run his office and pay for any events he attends. Too bad he thinks that private companies can provide services better than government. Not when they are trying to create a profit too.


I think that is the way the Local Council thinks exactly the same way! They sold the Aged Care Facility, that the local Towns people raised Funds to build, which was then owned, and run, by the Local Council. Now it is Privately owned, and run; by a private Company, and I have heard things about the standards of the facility deteriorating; due to cost cutting, which will be affecting every Aspect of the care of the Residents! ????????xoxox0


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You might have to do a little search for one; or is it unlikely that there would be any, within a close distance to you? xoxoxo


I have searched before Judi and although there was one in our local library, I believe it has now folded. Wish it wasn't so far to Norfolk or I'd go there every Wednesday. Oh, I am safely home by the way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the tiles have come and June has gone, missing her already and it's too quiet here now. Curried leftovers for dinner and now sat in my chair wondering who to talk to, DH is engrossed in the news. Oh well hopefully she will be back soon. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think that is the way the Local Council thinks exactly the same way! They sold the Aged Care Facility, that the local Towns people raised Funds to build, which was then owned, and run, by the Local Council. Now it is Privately owned, and run; by a private Company, and I have heard things about the standards of the facility deteriorating; due to cost cutting, which will be affecting every Aspect of the care of the Residents! ????????xoxox0


That's just downright rude, when it was funded by the locals!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have searched before Judi and although there was one in our local library, I believe it has now folded. Wish it wasn't so far to Norfolk or I'd go there every Wednesday. Oh, I am safely home by the way!! xxxx


Missing you already. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning everyone I am a tad cold this morning even though it is already in the 70’s going up to the high 90’s again today it has been really hot here this week!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're a bit chilly here, too, this morning. We had another thunder and lightning storm last night with lots of rain. Supposed to be in the mid-70sF here today and going down into the 60sF over the weekend with more rain on the way. A bit early for this sort of weather here, but it's been a strange year. Hope you all have a wonderful day. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Missing you already. xxxx


Likewise! I seemed to have ditched that bobbly cardigan somewhere, it must have heard me disliking it and run away!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're a bit chilly here, too, this morning. We had another thunder and lightning storm last night with lots of rain. Supposed to be in the mid-70sF here today and going down into the 60sF over the weekend with more rain on the way. A bit early for this sort of weather here, but it's been a strange year. Hope you all have a wonderful day. xxxooo


It was cooler in Norfolk but now I am home, I have changed out of the jeans and long-sleeved top and gone back to summer-wear!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

I think I will be back in the jeans today and, if not today, then really soon. Going to seem weird after months of cropped pants and tank tops! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think I will be back in the jeans today and, if not today, then really soon. Going to seem weird after months of cropped pants and tank tops! xxxooo


 :sm13: :sm14: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good early evening girls, 4.10pm. I've actually been up and put my clothes on today. I'm feeling a lot better. I just feel washed out and tired. Marg came up this morning and put my rubbish out for the refuse collectors, or bin men, or bin persons? Stephen text to ask me up tonight but I've refused. They are going away tomorrow for a break and Stephen is diving on Sunday, so sue will be with him this time. 

Karen's sons wife has had her waters broken in hospital this afternoon and we are all waiting for a little girl to come whenever she's ready to. That's one of each she will have. Her little boy Grayson will be 18mth soon and he's wonderful. A lovely little chap.

June I hope you are home safe and sound, and had a really happy time. 

Purple, I'm glad it's sunny for you, thanks for txt. I will phone you when you get home when I have more information on the pending job scene. I just keep thinking of questions to ask. I shall keep you informed all, about the new baby next door but I think that's all the news again. Tum still upset a bit, but that's down to worrying about job interviews. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Bursting with pride is right ❣❣❣ I'm bursting with pride all the way over here ????????
> Tell him we are all so pleased for him ????????????


I have told Stephen to pass it on...


----------



## grandma susan

I need to thank you all for your congrats for Richard. I hope it's all what he wants.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day today. I'm still feeling fluey but not as bad as yesterday. At least today I've stacked the dishwasher....
> 
> I'm bursting.....with pride.....Richard, has got a job as a graphic designer I believe that's what it is. He had an interview last week where they saw all his work etc, and he was shortlisted to 2 for today. He went at 9.30 and the other one went at 10.30. Stephen and me were texting each other all day and by this afternoon we were telling each other it didn't look good. Then at 3.30pm I got a phone call from Richard to say he's got the job. Grandad would be so proud, and I'm sure he looks after us all.
> 
> I didn't tell a sole about his interviews, so it was a complete surprise to Margaret and John. I haven't told next door yet.
> I've just wattsappt josephine because I don't know if she can get a signal. I'm all agog....it's a while since I've been so agog... I just needed to tell you all.
> 
> I shall catch up now and try and settle down. I'm beaming...luv yawl.


Of course you are agog, and rightly so. Well done Richard. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it when we meet.


----------



## grandma susan

Just a quickie.....she's arrived, the baby, Karen's just text. She hasn't any news other than she's arrived...well, I suppose that's enough really. X


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> A drab day here on the Island, 14 degrees, rain for most of the week. My neighbour brought treats from her garden yesterday, fresh chard and broccoli. The chard leaf was as long as finger tips to the top of my arm and very tender. Saved the stalks to make creamed chard soup, it will be colourful as they are the Bright Lights variety. Also gifted with dessert... melt in your mouth cinnamon buns with decadent cream cheese frosting. Blessed to be surrounded by such kind people.
> Everyone have a good day, thinking of you all! xoxox
> 
> Was thinking... wish I had a brick house as there wouldn't be as much maintenance. Mr J says they are popular in Ontario. Probably standard for England?


Our street was all brick but we are now the only one that hasn't been clad or painted. I like to see the brickwork.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Likewise! I seemed to have ditched that bobbly cardigan somewhere, it must have heard me disliking it and run away!! :sm23: xxxx


Can't see it here, thought it was hanging up on your bedroom door, it's not rolled up with your dressing gown is it? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was cooler in Norfolk but now I am home, I have changed out of the jeans and long-sleeved top and gone back to summer-wear!! xxxx


It's warmed up here, the cold breeze has dropped. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening girls, 4.10pm. I've actually been up and put my clothes on today. I'm feeling a lot better. I just feel washed out and tired. Marg came up this morning and put my rubbish out for the refuse collectors, or bin men, or bin persons? Stephen text to ask me up tonight but I've refused. They are going away tomorrow for a break and Stephen is diving on Sunday, so sue will be with him this time.
> 
> Karen's sons wife has had her waters broken in hospital this afternoon and we are all waiting for a little girl to come whenever she's ready to. That's one of each she will have. Her little boy Grayson will be 18mth soon and he's wonderful. A lovely little chap.
> 
> June I hope you are home safe and sound, and had a really happy time.
> 
> Purple, I'm glad it's sunny for you, thanks for txt. I will phone you when you get home when I have more information on the pending job scene. I just keep thinking of questions to ask. I shall keep you informed all, about the new baby next door but I think that's all the news again. Tum still upset a bit, but that's down to worrying about job interviews. Love yawl. Xx


Glad you are feeling a little better today, you have a lot going on around ou!! Got home at lunchtime after a lovely break, easy journey except for a slow patch on the M25!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Just a quickie.....she's arrived, the baby, Karen's just text. She hasn't any news other than she's arrived...well, I suppose that's enough really. X


Hurray, I bet mum and grandma are thrilled!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't see it here, thought it was hanging up on your bedroom door, it's not rolled up with your dressing gown is it? xxxx


Found it in the back of the car, under my coat, will have to try and lose it another time!! :sm23: xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

For all of you that were kind enough to take an interest last week, the 'gumboil' has returned!! I made an emergency appointment with the dentist who has told me the tooth behind it will have to go and possibly the one next to it as I appear to have receding bone inside my gums :sm14: I have two lots of antibiotics and am back on 26th for a deep clean and tooth extraction - definitely under local anaesthetic!! :sm13: :sm25: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry that you are going through all the pain and trauma. Glad you got an appointment and started antibiotics quickly. I will hold your hand on the 26th if you would like.????????????????


London Girl said:


> For all of you that were kind enough to take an interest last week, the 'gumboil' has returned!! I made an emergency appointment with the dentist who has told me the tooth behind it will have to go and possibly the one next to it as I appear to have receding bone inside my gums :sm14: I have two lots of antibiotics and am back on 26th for a deep clean and tooth extraction - definitely under local anaesthetic!! :sm13: :sm25: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry that you are going through all the pain and trauma. Glad you got an appointment and started antibiotics quickly. I will hold your hand on the 26th if you would like.????????????????


Yes please! I will be linking paws with you mentally when the time comes!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Found it in the back of the car, under my coat, will have to try and lose it another time!! :sm23: xxxx :sm16:


Just going to see if you'd looked there as you changed it at Oxborough Hall yesterday and put you other one on. How did you get on at the dentist? xxxx

Just seen you post not pleased with the outcome but glad you got in today and can start the ab's straight away. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Yes please! I will be linking paws with you mentally when the time comes!! xxxx


Not good, see my post on page 303!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> For all of you that were kind enough to take an interest last week, the 'gumboil' has returned!! I made an emergency appointment with the dentist who has told me the tooth behind it will have to go and possibly the one next to it as I appear to have receding bone inside my gums :sm14: I have two lots of antibiotics and am back on 26th for a deep clean and tooth extraction - definitely under local anaesthetic!! :sm13: :sm25: :sm19: xxxx


I'm so sorry!!! Sending many gentle, healing and comforting hugs to you. Ouch!!!! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Young grouse fillets and a roast wild mallard. Pleased to announce it all turned out fine. xx :sm24:


It sounds wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Mr E got moved to the apartment today. I babysat Rosebud and Jen helped him. ????­ I get this breathless feeling in my chest thinking of it. I'm terrible aren't it? They deserve to have homes of their own. I want them to... I just don't want them to leave. ????
> Okay enough about my crazy.
> June and Josephine, Ethan showed me his treasure box, and you may recognize a birthday gift from you two, from your visit here.
> He keeps them in his lock box so he won't lose them.


What! No 50 pence?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Sitting in the garden having breakfast. It is much warmer here than home. Off to do a bit of shopping and them I mau just have to sit and knit until it is time to collect the gks from school.
> 
> Jacky I'm glad you and June had fun and safe travels home June.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


It's warmer here today. I hope it stays nice for you to sit in the garden every morning. Breakfast should always be had in the open air.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It was clear last night. I could see the full Harvest moon.
> It's Friday the 13th so motorcycle riders will be heading on the highways down to Port Dover for their get-together. This tradition started years ago when some riders got together at Port Dover and had such a good time that they decided to do it every Friday the 13th.
> Knit Night was a hoot last night. We had a new person there and I'm afraid, we didn't leave the best impression as there were lots of in-jokes (that we explained) and a tad-naughty conversations. Although the new lady seemed to go along with all the chatter, and a Yarn Crawler visitor who hung around for the whole Knit Night while her husband waited in the car, said that she would like to have a LYS just like this one in her town.
> I successfully split my sleeves last night.


Friday 13th and a full moon.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I need to thank you all for your congrats for Richard. I hope it's all what he wants.


I hope so too. I must admit it sounds interesting already.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Just a quickie.....she's arrived, the baby, Karen's just text. She hasn't any news other than she's arrived...well, I suppose that's enough really. X


welcome to the world young lady. Have a wonderful life.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> For all of you that were kind enough to take an interest last week, the 'gumboil' has returned!! I made an emergency appointment with the dentist who has told me the tooth behind it will have to go and possibly the one next to it as I appear to have receding bone inside my gums :sm14: I have two lots of antibiotics and am back on 26th for a deep clean and tooth extraction - definitely under local anaesthetic!! :sm13: :sm25: :sm19: xxxx


That sounds nasty. 26th seems a way off. I hope it doesn't hurt too much meantime.


----------



## SaxonLady

I probably won't be on here tomorrow. We're off to Thorney Island to join the Army.

That is, we are going to the Anglo-German Service in the cemetery in Thorney Island barracks. They open the Sergeants bar for us usually, so we don't hurry home!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry!!! Sending many gentle, healing and comforting hugs to you. Ouch!!!! xxxooo


Thank you!! ot sure how I'm going to be able to eat in the future, wish I could afford implants!!! I'm not in any pain at the moment, fortunately! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It sounds wonderful.


It certainly was! If you ever get the opportunity to try grouse, I would recommend it!!xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds nasty. 26th seems a way off. I hope it doesn't hurt too much meantime.


Thanks Saxy, no pain at the moment, thank goodness!! xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I probably won't be on here tomorrow. We're off to Thorney Island to join the Army.
> 
> That is, we are going to the Anglo-German Service in the cemetery in Thorney Island barracks. They open the Sergeants bar for us usually, so we don't hurry home!


Cheers!! Have a good day!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> It's warmer here today. I hope it stays nice for you to sit in the garden every morning. Breakfast should always be had in the open air.


And lunch and just having dinner as the sun is setting. A perfect day. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you!! ot sure how I'm going to be able to eat in the future, wish I could afford implants!!! I'm not in any pain at the moment, fortunately! xxxx


Hope it stays painfree until it's removed xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I probably won't be on here tomorrow. We're off to Thorney Island to join the Army.
> 
> That is, we are going to the Anglo-German Service in the cemetery in Thorney Island barracks. They open the Sergeants bar for us usually, so we don't hurry home!


Sounds as though it will end up a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And lunch and just having dinner as the sun is setting. A perfect day. Xx


Sounds ideal. xx :sm24:


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Awww.
> You'll have to start a new tradition that you all get together for a meal one day a week.
> I remember my mum's family used to come to Granny's house every Sunday at lunch. It was very loud and very nice to have everyone in the kitchen talking at the same time. Bologna sandwiches and Granny's macaroni, hamburger and onion dish were a treat.


I want to but he stays so busy I don't it would work. I'd be happy with once it twice a month though. I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Ange, letting go of one's children, is extremely hard to do; but we have to do it, so that they can live their lives as the young adults they have become. They will make their mistakes, just like you would have, but they will also learn from their mistakes, and Continue on to become the best people they can be! On the other side of the coin of life, they will be your babies, for the rest of your life; even though they might not appreciate it - but Jen will at least understand that phenomenon, now that she has Rosebud, so continue being your crazy person, and they will transition to their full potential, because they both know that you will still be there to catch them if needed! ???????????? xoxoxo


You got that right ????❣ thanks ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Not good, see my post on page 303!! xxxx


I'm so sorry to hear that. I hate tooth problems! And gum issues. They wanted to laser clean my gums... ????
.. lasers? I thought it was a bit extreme, not to mention all I could envision was light sabers from Star wars and the dentist having at my teeth with a little bitty one..... ???? maybe the gas did affect me. Hmmm????

Far too expensive here. They wanted $1000. To do top and another $1000. For the bottom. With no dental insurance that was a big nooooo.

I would go to sleep for it to if I were you. Heck i'd prolly let them put me out to paint my nails, sometimes it's the only good sleep you can get ????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I need to thank you all for your congrats for Richard. I hope it's all what he wants.


Me too, tell him to hang on there through the tough adjustment period. It will be hard to just jump in. Jen sends her congrats too.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Friday 13th and a full moon.


Harvest Moon. We won't have another Friday the 13th harvest Moon till 2049, according to the news lady today .


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Harvest Moon. We won't have another Friday the 13th harvest Moon till 2049, according to the news lady today .


I probably won't wait up for the next one!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I probably won't wait up for the next one!! :sm23: xxxx


Me, either!!! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious sunny Norfolk. It's very quiet here without June, wish she was still here. Shopping this morning and maybe a visit to a farmers market and also to see if I can get some bulbs for the garden, I've got three little patches of earth that are just crying out for some minature daffodils. You all have a great weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Another lazy day planned

Have a good Saturday everyone. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another lazy day planned
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone. Xx


Morning, weather is perfect here as well, enjoy your lazy day. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another lazy day planned
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone. Xx


That's what holidays are for!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warm, bright and sunny London!! Have done a bit of catch up housework this morning but it wasn't too bad here when I got home yesterday. This afternoon, I am going to a garden centre with Miriam, although my garden already looks like a garden centre as I have 12 pots of plants ready to go in, some I got before I went away and the rest are souvenirs from Norfolk, including a lovely heuchera generously donated by Jacky.

Have a lovely weekend everyone, catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm, bright and sunny London!! Have done a bit of catch up housework this morning but it wasn't too bad here when I got home yesterday. This afternoon, I am going to a garden centre with Miriam, although my garden already looks like a garden centre as I have 12 pots of plants ready to go in, some I got before I went away and the rest are souvenirs from Norfolk, including a lovely heuchera generously donated by Jacky.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxxxxx


Nice photos.


----------



## PurpleFi

Theboys are demolishing a hedge and LM2 is helping me sew up squares.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping your shopping trip is successful.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Norfolk. It's very quiet here without June, wish she was still here. Shopping this morning and maybe a visit to a farmers market and also to see if I can get some bulbs for the garden, I've got three little patches of earth that are just crying out for some minature daffodils. You all have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. A lovely setting to enjoy a lazy day. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another lazy day planned
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. That is a lot of bunnies. That is indeed one large sunflower. Makes smiling Jacky look extremely short.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm, bright and sunny London!! Have done a bit of catch up housework this morning but it wasn't too bad here when I got home yesterday. This afternoon, I am going to a garden centre with Miriam, although my garden already looks like a garden centre as I have 12 pots of plants ready to go in, some I got before I went away and the rest are souvenirs from Norfolk, including a lovely heuchera generously donated by Jacky.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping your shopping trip is successful.


Morning, yes it turned out quite well, the farmers market was a bit of a dead loss, only about 7 or 8 stalls but did manage to pick up some venison fillet and boar sausages. Had lunch out (second time this week) and then found some bulbs for the garden and bought the ceiling lights for the kitchen. Now home and had a well earned cup of tea and catching up on here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. That is a lot of bunnies. That is indeed one large sunflower. Makes smiling Jacky look extremely short.


And I'm not that tall as it is. I'm 5 ft. and it towered over me. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another lazy day planned
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone. Xx


Enjoy your day with the family! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm, bright and sunny London!! Have done a bit of catch up housework this morning but it wasn't too bad here when I got home yesterday. This afternoon, I am going to a garden centre with Miriam, although my garden already looks like a garden centre as I have 12 pots of plants ready to go in, some I got before I went away and the rest are souvenirs from Norfolk, including a lovely heuchera generously donated by Jacky.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxxxxx


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Theboys are demolishing a hedge and LM2 is helping me sew up squares.


Good times and great memories! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, yes it turned out quite well, the farmers market was a bit of a dead loss, only about 7 or 8 stalls but did manage to pick up some venison fillet and boar sausages. Had lunch out (second time this week) and then found some bulbs for the garden and bought the ceiling lights for the kitchen. Now home and had a well earned cup of tea and catching up on here. xx


Successful outing! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

It's a lovely sunny day here today thankfully as I have got behind with the laundry this week. I've managed to get lots of washing on the line and about to put today's final load out. Have been out for a run with DD this afternoon... doing the couch to 5k. And tomorrow I'm off for my weaving workshop... so excited


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here today thankfully as I have got behind with the laundry this week. I've managed to get lots of washing on the line and about to put today's final load out. Have been out for a run with DD this afternoon... doing the couch to 5k. And tomorrow I'm off for my weaving workshop... so excited


Good for you getting all the washing done, that's on my list for tomorrow, need to get everything done before the upheaval in the kitchen starts. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've done some laundry today. Just bedding. Then I went in to chat with Karen. She didn't seem too clever today. She says she feels really tired and lethargic, just like I did, so I'm hoping she doesn't get this flu. I think I've turned the corner today. My mind is back on sudokus so I'm on the mend.

S and s have gone to Eyemouth to stay the night in a hotel break and then Stephen goes diving, in the afternoon and sue will probably look around the place or whatever, she might even go on the boat. Whatever... The boys have decided to have a takeaway tonight and tomorrow Matthew is making a bolognais with for them both. He's a good chef. I think Richard would live off pot noodles if it was left up to him.

Oh I didn't tell you, I had a cuppa with marg aswell today. It's all go isn't it?

Karens new baby was 7lb 11oz born, and they are going to call her Thea Grace. Karen and myself just sort of said, oh that's nice...but it grows on you...

Two days then marg will be off to Majorca. She's packed now.... I think I'll catch up now. Hope everyone's fine luv yawl...


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Of course you are agog, and rightly so. Well done Richard. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it when we meet.


You know me my Saxy. You must push me to do so...I'm so shy and retiring about my boys. I may find it difficult to speak about them. ????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better today, you have a lot going on around ou!! Got home at lunchtime after a lovely break, easy journey except for a slow patch on the M25!! xxxx


You've more nerve than me luv, I'm not into motorway driving. The A19 is quite enough for me. About your jumper...can you remember when I left my skirt and blouse (designer of course)???? In the hotel at Scarborough? I never missed them for 3months.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> For all of you that were kind enough to take an interest last week, the 'gumboil' has returned!! I made an emergency appointment with the dentist who has told me the tooth behind it will have to go and possibly the one next to it as I appear to have receding bone inside my gums :sm14: I have two lots of antibiotics and am back on 26th for a deep clean and tooth extraction - definitely under local anaesthetic!! :sm13: :sm25: :sm19: xxxx


Oh June, you know what I think of going to the dentists. I can't say a lot to you. Holding your hand maybe?????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thank you!! ot sure how I'm going to be able to eat in the future, wish I could afford implants!!! I'm not in any pain at the moment, fortunately! xxxx


I know what you mean girl, I only have teeth one side of my mouth, so suck on the right side. I've only got 13 teeth left and they are all crooked and marked. And I love to smile. I put this down to smoking for too many years. It's nearly 8yrs since I've had one. Two of the remaining teeth are broken. It's surprising how you can manage when you have too. It takes me longer to chew things these days. Enough said...????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Theboys are demolishing a hedge and LM2 is helping me sew up squares.


Glad everyone is being kept gainfully employed!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Me too, tell him to hang on there through the tough adjustment period. It will be hard to just jump in. Jen sends her congrats too.


THANKYOU momma Jen..x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, yes it turned out quite well, the farmers market was a bit of a dead loss, only about 7 or 8 stalls but did manage to pick up some venison fillet and boar sausages. Had lunch out (second time this week) and then found some bulbs for the garden and bought the ceiling lights for the kitchen. Now home and had a well earned cup of tea and catching up on here. xx


Glad you found some bulbs, they seem to be in short supply in the garden centres!! The venison fillet sounds very nice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And I'm not that tall as it is. I'm 5 ft. and it towered over me. xx


It was the size of the flower head that astounded me!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Harvest Moon. We won't have another Friday the 13th harvest Moon till 2049, according to the news lady today .


Well I won't see it.. I'll be 99. If I'm still alive I probably won't care about it. Shall I put it on my phone to remind me?????⚰


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here today thankfully as I have got behind with the laundry this week. I've managed to get lots of washing on the line and about to put today's final load out. Have been out for a run with DD this afternoon... doing the couch to 5k. And tomorrow I'm off for my weaving workshop... so excited


Hello!!! Well done on the running, that sounds nice to be able to do it with Rachel, how is it going?

Looking forward to hearing all about the workshop, have fun!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another lazy day planned
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone. Xx


I can see how you are suffering over there. Sitting out in the warmth, in the shade, on a warm day, with nothing to hurry for anything. Love you


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You've more nerve than me luv, I'm not into motorway driving. The A19 is quite enough for me. About your jumper...can you remember when I left my skirt and blouse (designer of course)???? In the hotel at Scarborough? I never missed them for 3months.


...and you never got them back, did you? Such a shame but I found my cardi in the back of the car. It's a shame really cos it was knitted with really cheap yarn and has gone very bobbly but I like the shape of it and it's warm. I keep thinking that if I really do lose it, it will be an excuse to buy some decent yarn and knit another one!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh June, you know what I think of going to the dentists. I can't say a lot to you. Holding your hand maybe?????????


Thank you dear, I now have you one one side and jinx on the other, I hope Joanna, the dentist has room to work!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:



> I know what you mean girl, I only have teeth one side of my mouth, so suck on the right side. I've only got 13 teeth left and they are all crooked and marked. And I love to smile. I put this down to smoking for too many years. It's nearly 8yrs since I've had one. Two of the remaining teeth are broken. It's surprising how you can manage when you have too. It takes me longer to chew things these days. Enough said...????


I already have a couple of gaps and if I eat anything too sharp or crispy, it's quite uncomfortable but I guess I may have to bite the bullet, so to speak, and get some falsies!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, I now have you one one side and jinx on the other, I hope Joanna, the dentist has room to work!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'm afraid, even for you, I couldn't make it into the same room as the dentist but will wait in the waiting room with my mind holding your hand with my hand. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm, bright and sunny London!! Have done a bit of catch up housework this morning but it wasn't too bad here when I got home yesterday. This afternoon, I am going to a garden centre with Miriam, although my garden already looks like a garden centre as I have 12 pots of plants ready to go in, some I got before I went away and the rest are souvenirs from Norfolk, including a lovely heuchera generously donated by Jacky.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxxxxx


That is a lot of bunnies! All the photos are lovely!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm afraid, even for you, I couldn't make it into the same room as the dentist but will wait in the waiting room with my mind holding your hand with my hand. xxxx


Awwww, that's sweet!! I was going to say that I will grit my teeth and get through it but that won't help at all!!! As long as the local anaesthetic works, I'll be fine!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Awwww, that's sweet!! I was going to say that I will grit my teeth and get through it but that won't help at all!!! As long as the local anaesthetic works, I'll be fine!! xxxx


June that is going to be the most virtually crowded room ever as we all will be there with you!!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here today thankfully as I have got behind with the laundry this week. I've managed to get lots of washing on the line and about to put today's final load out. Have been out for a run with DD this afternoon... doing the couch to 5k. And tomorrow I'm off for my weaving workshop... so excited


Have a great time tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing all about it. X


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> June that is going to be the most virtually crowded room ever as we all will be there with you!!


Oh bless you!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've done some laundry today. Just bedding. Then I went in to chat with Karen. She didn't seem too clever today. She says she feels really tired and lethargic, just like I did, so I'm hoping she doesn't get this flu. I think I've turned the corner today. My mind is back on sudokus so I'm on the mend.
> 
> S and s have gone to Eyemouth to stay the night in a hotel break and then Stephen goes diving, in the afternoon and sue will probably look around the place or whatever, she might even go on the boat. Whatever... The boys have decided to have a takeaway tonight and tomorrow Matthew is making a bolognais with for them both. He's a good chef. I think Richard would live off pot noodles if it was left up to him.
> 
> Oh I didn't tell you, I had a cuppa with marg aswell today. It's all go isn't it?
> 
> Karens new baby was 7lb 11oz born, and they are going to call her Thea Grace. Karen and myself just sort of said, oh that's nice...but it grows on you...
> 
> Two days then marg will be off to Majorca. She's packed now.... I think I'll catch up now. Hope everyone's fine luv yawl...


I've always loved the name Thea❣


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all, (when you arrive) from another sunny day in Norfolk and it feels a bit warmer today, the cool breeze has gone. Dinner is all ready to go in the oven and I shall be off planting 100 bulbs in a minute. Apart from that nothing else planned for the day so will get on with my knitting, have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Not a cloud in the sky. Another busy day of doing nothing.

Went out for a meal last night and I had a huge pizza. 

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## lifeline

Good morning, another lovely day here. 

I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all, (when you arrive) from another sunny day in Norfolk and it feels a bit warmer today, the cool breeze has gone. Dinner is all ready to go in the oven and I shall be off planting 100 bulbs in a minute. Apart from that nothing else planned for the day so will get on with my knitting, have a restful Sunday. xx


I should think planting those 100 bulbs will take most of the day, make sure you save some time for your knitting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Absolutely love the slippers, you must tell me how you did that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very warm and sunny London! I also have some planting to do today, have bought many plants to fill in the gaps in my garden and also a few bulbs, it should all look nice in the Spring! I wish I enjoyed gardening!!!

Before that, we're off to the supermarket to stock up for the week.

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Brilliant slippers. Hope the workshop is going well. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Absolutely love the slippers, you must tell me how you did that!!! xxxx


And me x


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Great slippers, well done. Have fun today. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I should think planting those 100 bulbs will take most of the day, make sure you save some time for your knitting!! xxxx


75 done, rest will go in tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What's for dinner? After planting 100 bulb you deserve a knitting break.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all, (when you arrive) from another sunny day in Norfolk and it feels a bit warmer today, the cool breeze has gone. Dinner is all ready to go in the oven and I shall be off planting 100 bulbs in a minute. Apart from that nothing else planned for the day so will get on with my knitting, have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like you are having a lovely vacation.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Not a cloud in the sky. Another busy day of doing nothing.
> 
> Went out for a meal last night and I had a huge pizza.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for dinner? After planting 100 bulb you deserve a knitting break.


Morning, sausage casserole today with enough left over for tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I love your slippers. Hope they fit and wear well.


lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


----------



## jinx

Morning. Must be fall everyone is planting bulbs so they have a beautiful garden in spring.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm and sunny London! I also have some planting to do today, have bought many plants to fill in the gaps in my garden and also a few bulbs, it should all look nice in the Spring! I wish I enjoyed gardening!!!
> 
> Before that, we're off to the supermarket to stock up for the week.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> 75 done, rest will go in tomorrow. xxxx


Wow, well done!! They are going to look wonderful in the Spring!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, sausage casserole today with enough left over for tomorrow. xx


What a great idea, I was wondering what to make for our dinner tonight!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What a great idea, I was wondering what to make for our dinner tonight!! xxxx


Always willing to help. xxxx


----------



## wendyacz

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Very nice slippers, would like to know what pattern you followed?


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


The slippers look great. Well done! Have a great time at the weaving workshop. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> 75 done, rest will go in tomorrow. xxxx


Good progress! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Awwww, that's sweet!! I was going to say that I will grit my teeth and get through it but that won't help at all!!! As long as the local anaesthetic works, I'll be fine!! xxxx





binkbrice said:


> June that is going to be the most virtually crowded room ever as we all will be there with you!!


We definitely will be ..... you will be well protected! ????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Beautiful slippers, the ones I tried to make didn't work out too well at all! I couldn't finish them off properly, at the workshop, so tried to do it at home, but the problem continued there; so I no longer do any regular felting, but needle felting is much easier to do!

Have fun, and enjoy yourself, at the workshop! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a busy afternoon.


----------



## binkbrice

W


PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


You need to pace yourself Josephine don't want to have to much relaxing going on......hehehe!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> W
> 
> You need to pace yourself Josephine don't want to have to much relaxing going on......hehehe!


I could get use to this. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


Fun!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


Oh dear, poor you. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a cool day, Stephens been diving and sue went with him and his friends and wives but doesn't dive. She has asthma bad and it doesn't seem to agree with her. Anyway I've had the text that they are safe and sound.

I've had an upset tummy today. Not my diverticulitis just upset, but it seems to have settled now.

Rebecca...how has your afternoon gone at your class?

Josephine...have you still got lazy sunshine and enjoying the gks?

Trish...I hope things are ok with you and mr.j is doing just fine...

And everyone else, I hope you've had a good weekend. It's s and b tomorrow, I'll see what I feel like tomorrow. I have to look for a pattern for a baby coat.

Nothing's happened here. So luv yawl.....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Awwww, that's sweet!! I was going to say that I will grit my teeth and get through it but that won't help at all!!! As long as the local anaesthetic works, I'll be fine!! xxxx


Do you mean gas...or needle. I'd rather be out for the count. But they don't like doing that.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Hey you....you're a clever lass with the slippers. They look good.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


Lord above, you are nearly naked in the sun....I've got my woolie cardigan on and my jeans today. Enjoy the rest of your day and I hope the weather stays good for you til you come home. You know it will change at home when I come to you don't you? ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We definitely will be ..... you will be well protected! ????????xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


How lovely, glad it was warm enough! It's been pretty warm here today too!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Evening, I have a question for you. When you went home on Friday did you take a boot load of bunnies with you? We've only seen the odd one or two since then. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Do you mean gas...or needle. I'd rather be out for the count. But they don't like doing that.


It'll be a needle or two, I really hate them but they don't put you out at my dentist, they like you to be awake so you can scream if it hurts!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Seriously, I hope they put some numbing gel on first, it helps a bit. They are also doing a deep clean which I refused last time but if I'm numb maybe it won't be too bad?! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, I have a question for you. When you went home on Friday did you take a boot load of bunnies with you? We've only seen the odd one or two since then. xxxx :sm23:


Erm, oops.......busted!!! Hope they come back, it was so lovely watching them scuttle about in the field, one of the most relaxing things I can think of!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Those are so cute ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


That's the best way to relax right there. I miss our pool, only lasted one summer and the boys got tired of it.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> That's the best way to relax right there. I miss our pool, only lasted one summer and the boys got tired of it.


Ann hasn't set hers up for about 4 years now!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Awww.
> You'll have to start a new tradition that you all get together for a meal one day a week.
> I remember my mum's family used to come to Granny's house every Sunday at lunch. It was very loud and very nice to have everyone in the kitchen talking at the same time. Bologna sandwiches and Granny's macaroni, hamburger and onion dish were a treat.


Yes that is a very good tradition. We used to go to mum's childhood home every Sunday. It was great exploring the house, that mum grew up in!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I get a flu shot to protect Harold. I supposedly would weather the flu if I were to get it. However, if I got it and passed it on to him it would not be a good thing





nitz8catz said:


> I've only seen one flu clinic here so far. There is a bug going around the office, but I don't think it is the flu.


I really hope no-one is getting the flue that was down here, quite a few people died! My advice is plenty of fresh air, and keep yourself protected from anyone who has any kind of cough! I would suggest wearing masks, if going out into the Public Arena, because a lot of people do not keep their viruses to themselves! I hope all of you stay healthy! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

I'm hearing more and more about people and little kids getting sick. 
Makes me want to just stay home and tell everyone else to do the same ????


----------



## linkan

But I'm not gonna.. see you tomorrow Lisa ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ...and you never got them back, did you? Such a shame but I found my cardi in the back of the car. It's a shame really cos it was knitted with really cheap yarn and has gone very bobbly but I like the shape of it and it's warm. I keep thinking that if I really do lose it, it will be an excuse to buy some decent yarn and knit another one!!! xxxx


Well, if you really need the excuse to buy decent yarn.......... just forget to pick up the cardi, at somewhere that you go to occasionally! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> You got that right ????❣ thanks ????


????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I think I will be back in the jeans today and, if not today, then really soon. Going to seem weird after months of cropped pants and tank tops! xxxooo


We are checking the weather each day, so I know what sort of clothes to wear! Yesterday was nice light summer clothes; today has regressed back to winter temps. I am totally unhappy about the temperature drop, Mint is under her blanket, on her bed; and my electric blanket will be back on tonight, after about 3 nights with oiut it! DH has had his on for about the last fortnight, but he doesn't have the problems with temperature change, that I have! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have searched before Judi and although there was one in our local library, I believe it has now folded. Wish it wasn't so far to Norfolk or I'd go there every Wednesday. Oh, I am safely home by the way!! xxxx


Thank goodness for that, although this is a bit late, I am glad your trip was a good one, with no dramas! ???????????????? ????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's just downright rude, when it was funded by the locals!!!


Exactly ..... our council has not done very well, for this town, for quite a long time!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It was clear last night. I could see the full Harvest moon.
> It's Friday the 13th so motorcycle riders will be heading on the highways down to Port Dover for their get-together. This tradition started years ago when some riders got together at Port Dover and had such a good time that they decided to do it every Friday the 13th.
> Knit Night was a hoot last night. We had a new person there and I'm afraid, we didn't leave the best impression as there were lots of in-jokes (that we explained) and a tad-naughty conversations. Although the new lady seemed to go along with all the chatter, and a Yarn Crawler visitor who hung around for the whole Knit Night while her husband waited in the car, said that she would like to have a LYS just like this one in her town.
> I successfully split my sleeves last night.


She probably loved the fact, that the group was just a little irreverant; rather than an entire group being staid, upright and politically correct, for the entire time! ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Another busy day.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another busy day.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Morning, two busy days in a row, hope you can cope with all that. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cloudy, slightly damp Norfolk. It was raining a bit when I went to bed last night and is trying to again this morning, it's quite muggy though. Nothing happening today that I know of yet but am expecting some workmen sometime this week to fit a new door and renew the boards on the end of the gable. So will just go with the Flo and get my knitting out. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, two busy days in a row, hope you can cope with all that. xx :sm23:


Sun and wine help. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sun and wine help. Xx


Plenty of both no doubt. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). A sunny/cloudy day tonight with temperature dipping again tonight.
This weekend was the Port Hope Fall fair. There weren't as many exhibits are last year even though there was better weather this year. It was the 225th anniversary of the Wheat Festival. Port Hope used to be a big exporter of wheat. Haven't seen a wheat field around here for years. It's mostly soy and corn now. I did have a nice peameal bacon sandwich at the fair. DD rode all the fair rides. Mum entered some of her artwork but didn't win anything.
DD's birthday celebration was Saturday night. We took her to an all-you-can-eat sushi restaurant and stuffed her silly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cloudy, slightly damp Norfolk. It was raining a bit when I went to bed last night and is trying to again this morning, it's quite muggy though. Nothing happening today that I know of yet but am expecting some workmen sometime this week to fit a new door and renew the boards on the end of the gable. So will just go with the Flo and get my knitting out. Have a good day. xx


It sounds like a good day to knit while you are supervising the repairs.
Our weathermen are forecasting Summer 2.0 here. We are supposed to get summer temperatures and humidity again.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another busy day.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday.
Tonight is my first night of listening for beeps from the other team. Hopefully nothing breaks. I'd like a quiet night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> She probably loved the fact, that the group was just a little irreverant; rather than an entire group being staid, upright and politically correct, for the entire time! ????


We'll see if the new person shows up for the next Knit Night.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like a good day to knit while you are supervising the repairs.
> Our weathermen are forecasting Summer 2.0 here. We are supposed to get summer temperatures and humidity again.


Lucky you, our brief spell of warm weather seems to have disappeared at the moment. No-one turned up yet so doesn't look as though we are having any work done today. I can still knit though xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Erm, oops.......busted!!! Hope they come back, it was so lovely watching them scuttle about in the field, one of the most relaxing things I can think of!! xxxx


We have a couple of bunnies who live in the back yard and up over the hill.
Our squirrel population has reduced itself. We only have one black squirrel with a white tip on its tail, and a solid black squirrel that looks like it may be a daughter of the first one. These two squirrels are chasing all other squirrels away, which is fine for me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We have a couple of bunnies who live in the back yard and up over the hill.
> Our squirrel population has reduced itself. We only have one black squirrel with a white tip on its tail, and a solid black squirrel that looks like it may be a daughter of the first one. These two squirrels are chasing all other squirrels away, which is fine for me.


Never seen a black squirrel but if they keep the others at bay then good for them, pesky tree rats. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It'll be a needle or two, I really hate them but they don't put you out at my dentist, they like you to be awake so you can scream if it hurts!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Seriously, I hope they put some numbing gel on first, it helps a bit. They are also doing a deep clean which I refused last time but if I'm numb maybe it won't be too bad?! xx


Too many people are reacting to the new anaesthetic that knocks you out. It supposedly doesn't have as many after effects as the previous anaesthetic but more people are having reactions while being operated on. I work with a fellow that had a bad reaction to the anaesthetic. He actually died twice on the operating table and had to be emergency airlifted to a specialist hospital. He had only gone in for an operation on his foot. (He had been born with a club foot). He's had many operations on it previously. He is still having issues with shortness of breath and tiredness. Even though they have tested his heart and lungs thoroughly, they can't find anything.
I think doctors (and dentists) figure there is less risk of complications with a local needle.
I hope they don't hurt you too much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, I have a question for you. When you went home on Friday did you take a boot load of bunnies with you? We've only seen the odd one or two since then. xxxx :sm23:


Maybe you need to go outside and talk to them more often. They probably heard you and June talking and decided your garden was too busy for them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cool day, Stephens been diving and sue went with him and his friends and wives but doesn't dive. She has asthma bad and it doesn't seem to agree with her. Anyway I've had the text that they are safe and sound.
> 
> I've had an upset tummy today. Not my diverticulitis just upset, but it seems to have settled now.
> 
> Rebecca...how has your afternoon gone at your class?
> 
> Josephine...have you still got lazy sunshine and enjoying the gks?
> 
> Trish...I hope things are ok with you and mr.j is doing just fine...
> 
> And everyone else, I hope you've had a good weekend. It's s and b tomorrow, I'll see what I feel like tomorrow. I have to look for a pattern for a baby coat.
> 
> Nothing's happened here. So luv yawl.....


I hope your tummy is better now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I could get use to this. Xx


We all could. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to go now. I still have to put my sago palm outside before I go. Bella-kitty is snoring on her pillow.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It certainly was! If you ever get the opportunity to try grouse, I would recommend it!!xx


I have had grouse. I loved it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Cheers!! Have a good day!!


It was great. The sun shone in a clear sky, the company was great, but we had to go into the erk's bar as the sergeants bar has problems. Poor sergeants.

We seem to have acquired a new toy to tow behind DS2's landrover. It is a rapier missile gun of the correct period which Thorney want to get rid of. My weird family!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though it will end up a good day. xx


It is always a lovely moving occasion. Thorney island is actually a long piece of land that juts out into the estuary. It was once a small village but is now MOD property. From the church you can look across and see Bosham church opposite with Chichester Cathedral in the backgound. The Vicar told us how, when he was first here he met an old man who had come to pay respects to the Germans who are buried here. In September 1940 he was 8 and playing nearby when the German plane crashed into the mud bank. Out of curiosity the boys ran over to look at the plane and even went inside. They found several dead bodies but the tail gunner was still alive though badly hurt. They knew what the plane was and why it was here and who the men were but human instinct is great even at 8. They found the remnants of a wooden boat side and pulled the man onto it and pulled it across the mud and into the village. They were stopped by a man who asked them what the .... they were doing. They and the 'raft' were covered in mud. They said they were bringing an injured man to get him help. The man looked at the man and said he was dead. That boy has never forgotten and came every year until he himself died . I had never heard that story before.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I probably won't wait up for the next one!! :sm23: xxxx


I will. I'll only be 107.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm, bright and sunny London!! Have done a bit of catch up housework this morning but it wasn't too bad here when I got home yesterday. This afternoon, I am going to a garden centre with Miriam, although my garden already looks like a garden centre as I have 12 pots of plants ready to go in, some I got before I went away and the rest are souvenirs from Norfolk, including a lovely heuchera generously donated by Jacky.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxxxxx


Thanks for the lovely pictures.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Theboys are demolishing a hedge and LM2 is helping me sew up squares.


Busy boys, and she is so cute.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here today thankfully as I have got behind with the laundry this week. I've managed to get lots of washing on the line and about to put today's final load out. Have been out for a run with DD this afternoon... doing the couch to 5k. And tomorrow I'm off for my weaving workshop... so excited


Good on you for running. I hope, no I know you enjoyed the weaving class. Hooked?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was great. The sun shone in a clear sky, the company was great, but we had to go into the erk's bar as the sergeants bar has problems. Poor sergeants.
> 
> We seem to have acquired a new toy to tow behind DS2's landrover. It is a rapier missile gun of the correct period which Thorney want to get rid of. My weird family!


Not a lot to say about that. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've done some laundry today. Just bedding. Then I went in to chat with Karen. She didn't seem too clever today. She says she feels really tired and lethargic, just like I did, so I'm hoping she doesn't get this flu. I think I've turned the corner today. My mind is back on sudokus so I'm on the mend.
> 
> S and s have gone to Eyemouth to stay the night in a hotel break and then Stephen goes diving, in the afternoon and sue will probably look around the place or whatever, she might even go on the boat. Whatever... The boys have decided to have a takeaway tonight and tomorrow Matthew is making a bolognais with for them both. He's a good chef. I think Richard would live off pot noodles if it was left up to him.
> 
> Oh I didn't tell you, I had a cuppa with marg aswell today. It's all go isn't it?
> 
> Karens new baby was 7lb 11oz born, and they are going to call her Thea Grace. Karen and myself just sort of said, oh that's nice...but it grows on you...
> 
> Two days then marg will be off to Majorca. She's packed now.... I think I'll catch up now. Hope everyone's fine luv yawl...


I'm glad you're now feeling up to sodukos again. I do them when I'm feeling a bit down as they stop my thinking about anything else.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It is always a lovely moving occasion. Thorney island is actually a long piece of land that juts out into the estuary. It was once a small village but is now MOD property. From the church you can look across and see Bosham church opposite with Chichester Cathedral in the backgound. The Vicar told us how, when he was first here he met an old man who had come to pay respects to the Germans who are buried here. In September 1940 he was 8 and playing nearby when the German plane crashed into the mud bank. Out of curiosity the boys ran over to look at the plane and even went inside. They found several dead bodies but the tail gunner was still alive though badly hurt. They knew what the plane was and why it was here and who the men were but human instinct is great even at 8. They found the remnants of a wooden boat side and pulled the man onto it and pulled it across the mud and into the village. They were stopped by a man who asked them what the .... they were doing. They and the 'raft' were covered in mud. They said they were bringing an injured man to get him help. The man looked at the man and said he was dead. That boy has never forgotten and came every year until he himself died . I had never heard that story before.


What a lovely story. Know Thorney Island we were on the next bit of land jutting out to the west, Hayling Island. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> You know me my Saxy. You must push me to do so...I'm so shy and retiring about my boys. I may find it difficult to speak about them. ????????????????????????????


I know that my Susan. You and I are so alike on that score! I shall just have to nag you into telling me all.

Our little Hunter went to school immaculate for his first full day. They gave him spaghetti for lunch. Good job it was Friday, he only has one school jumper!


----------



## SaxonLady

my dentist told me I don't look after my teeth (I don't like flossing because my teeth overlap in the front). I still have all my teeth other than two wisdoms removed because my mouth was too small for them or some nonsense. I wonder if he'll still have all of his at 77?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Good morning, another lovely day here.
> 
> I made myself a pair of felted slippers...


Those slippers look wonderfully comfortable.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Absolutely love the slippers, you must tell me how you did that!!! xxxx


Yes please Rebecca!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


Oh my gosh how do you keep up the pace?


----------



## Xiang

Hello my lovely sisters, You will never guess what am watching a program called "Lets Talk about Sex", which is quite funny, so far. It is showing how sex has been taught to your children (this is a UK program); and how it will be taught in the English Schools! Although I a not sure when this program was made, so the Sexual Curriculum might have changed again, by now!
I am so glad that these lessons weren't given in my school, when I was there! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, I have a question for you. When you went home on Friday did you take a boot load of bunnies with you? We've only seen the odd one or two since then. xxxx :sm23:


Very tasty them bunnies.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely story. Know Thorney Island we were on the next bit of land jutting out to the west, Hayling Island. xx


Because Thorney has mostly been MOD land since the war it is so quiet and peaceful.


----------



## SaxonLady

How does this look ladies?

https://www.cottages.com/cottages/lowfield-farm-lowfield-dairy-ukc4132?adult=7&nights=7&range=3&start=22-05-2020&bathrooms=3&bedrooms=5&audience=ldc


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> How does this look ladies?
> 
> https://www.cottages.com/cottages/lowfield-farm-lowfield-dairy-ukc4132?adult=7&nights=7&range=3&start=22-05-2020&bathrooms=3&bedrooms=5&audience=ldc


Looks ideal space-wise, are there any prices and availability dates, can't see any? xx
Just had a look on their website, think those prices are way over what anyone will want to pay, shame it looks ideal. xx


----------



## jinx

Since I started using the floss piks instead of regular floss I floss much more often. The piks to me are brilliant. The flat piks do not work, but the curved ones are quick easy and efficient.



SaxonLady said:


> my dentist told me I don't look after my teeth (I don't like flossing because my teeth overlap in the front). I still have all my teeth other than two wisdoms removed because my mouth was too small for them or some nonsense. I wonder if he'll still have all of his at 77?


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> my dentist told me I don't look after my teeth (I don't like flossing because my teeth overlap in the front). I still have all my teeth other than two wisdoms removed because my mouth was too small for them or some nonsense. I wonder if he'll still have all of his at 77?





jinx said:


> Since I started using the floss piks instead of regular floss I floss much more often. The piks to me are brilliant. The flat piks do not work, but the curved ones are quick easy and efficient.


He might have a mouth full of teeth, but they might be implants, because how would people react, if they could see that their dentist had teeth missing, or had no teeth at all? I think that if the dentist didn't have perfect teeth, people might be a bit hesitant of having that particular dentist, helping look after their teeth, when he/ she couldn't look after his/her own teeth!

I wish I still had all of my teeth, I have lost about3 of mine, due to the after affects of stress; jaw clenching, combined with teeth grinding, both of which caused the lost teeth to break, below the gumline. Now I do everything in my power, to never repeat those destructive habits, as I really don't want to lose anyomore of my teeth! :sm06: :sm04: :sm23: 
Now I am going to catch up, as much as I can, until I get to tired. I hope you all have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Very tasty them bunnies.


I haven't had a nice Roast Rabbit for decades. I haven't seen any for sale in any butcher shops, or the supermarkets, and it is not medically safe to eat feral rabbits, because of the chemicals used when eradication of them was attempted. I do remember that mum made delicious roasts, and some really nice stews. ☺????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm hearing more and more about people and little kids getting sick.
> Makes me want to just stay home and tell everyone else to do the same ????


That is exactly what they should be doing, because even if one has had the latest influ enza Innoculation, it does not mean that all of the Influenza Viruses are covered!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> We are checking the weather each day, so I know what sort of clothes to wear! Yesterday was nice light summer clothes; today has regressed back to winter temps. I am totally unhappy about the temperature drop, Mint is under her blanket, on her bed; and my electric blanket will be back on tonight, after about 3 nights with oiut it! DH has had his on for about the last fortnight, but he doesn't have the problems with temperature change, that I have! ????????????


We had a rainy, chilly day here yesterday and I think more today and most of this week. Good time to stay in an knit! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another busy day.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Enjoy your time with the family and all that sunshine you're getting! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


Ooooh ......... that looks so inviting, we haven't had a decent pool, since the kids grew up. I wouldn't mind having one, about the size of the one in the photo, it would make exercising so much easier for me, and keep the d gdg's busy, whenever they are visiting for a few days! ☺


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, I have a question for you. When you went home on Friday did you take a boot load of bunnies with you? We've only seen the odd one or two since then. xxxx :sm23:


She must have turned Into the Pied Piper of Norfolk, and lured most of those bunnies away!????????????


----------



## linkan

Well it's Monday.....


That's all I got so far. .. oh wait..
Jen woke me up because one of the dogs had an accident. I'm guessing she just woke me up to tell me she had cleaned it. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a lovely sunny day but the temp hasn't risen much above 7C.

This afternoon I went to s and b, marg didn't cos she went off to the airport, to go to Majorca. Funnily enough I enjoyed it today. I've finished my wingspan. Josephine will you please let mr. P know, and that I shall be bringing some new knitting when I come down to yours. I'm busy sewing up a little baby girls coat up so that will be something else from the WIP pile finished. 

That's all the news I have for you today. So I'll catch up. Tum is a lot better. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I know that my Susan. You and I are so alike on that score! I shall just have to nag you into telling me all.
> 
> Our little Hunter went to school immaculate for his first full day. They gave him spaghetti for lunch. Good job it was Friday, he only has one school jumper!


Bless him Hahahaha. I hope the spaghetti washes out.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> How does this look ladies?
> 
> https://www.cottages.com/cottages/lowfield-farm-lowfield-dairy-ukc4132?adult=7&nights=7&range=3&start=22-05-2020&bathrooms=3&bedrooms=5&audience=ldc


Can't get it up tonight, will try again later.


----------



## grandma susan

Going to try and download the wingspan I've finished.


----------



## grandma susan

No I won't cos it's playing up again.


----------



## grandma susan

Wingspan


----------



## grandma susan

00pps had an impatient pointy finger on the button
There should only be one


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


It looks lovely


----------



## lifeline

I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We are checking the weather each day, so I know what sort of clothes to wear! Yesterday was nice light summer clothes; today has regressed back to winter temps. I am totally unhappy about the temperature drop, Mint is under her blanket, on her bed; and my electric blanket will be back on tonight, after about 3 nights with oiut it! DH has had his on for about the last fortnight, but he doesn't have the problems with temperature change, that I have! ????????????


We have the same, too hot to do gardening yesterday, today, grey cold and wet!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Another busy day.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Stay where you are, it's grey and rainy here!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). A sunny/cloudy day tonight with temperature dipping again tonight.
> This weekend was the Port Hope Fall fair. There weren't as many exhibits are last year even though there was better weather this year. It was the 225th anniversary of the Wheat Festival. Port Hope used to be a big exporter of wheat. Haven't seen a wheat field around here for years. It's mostly soy and corn now. I did have a nice peameal bacon sandwich at the fair. DD rode all the fair rides. Mum entered some of her artwork but didn't win anything.
> DD's birthday celebration was Saturday night. We took her to an all-you-can-eat sushi restaurant and stuffed her silly.


It all happens in Port Hope, doesn't it?! You sound like you have lots of lovely festivals over there, lucky you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a couple of bunnies who live in the back yard and up over the hill.
> Our squirrel population has reduced itself. We only have one black squirrel with a white tip on its tail, and a solid black squirrel that looks like it may be a daughter of the first one. These two squirrels are chasing all other squirrels away, which is fine for me.


I've never seen a black squirrel, only the naughty grey ones here.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Too many people are reacting to the new anaesthetic that knocks you out. It supposedly doesn't have as many after effects as the previous anaesthetic but more people are having reactions while being operated on. I work with a fellow that had a bad reaction to the anaesthetic. He actually died twice on the operating table and had to be emergency airlifted to a specialist hospital. He had only gone in for an operation on his foot. (He had been born with a club foot). He's had many operations on it previously. He is still having issues with shortness of breath and tiredness. Even though they have tested his heart and lungs thoroughly, they can't find anything.
> I think doctors (and dentists) figure there is less risk of complications with a local needle.
> I hope they don't hurt you too much.


Thanks dear, I shall be brave!! xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have had grouse. I loved it.


Very 'meaty', isn't it? And very lean!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It was great. The sun shone in a clear sky, the company was great, but we had to go into the erk's bar as the sergeants bar has problems. Poor sergeants.
> 
> We seem to have acquired a new toy to tow behind DS2's landrover. It is a rapier missile gun of the correct period which Thorney want to get rid of. My weird family!


How lovely for you dear! Personally I'd rather have a little caravan!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It is always a lovely moving occasion. Thorney island is actually a long piece of land that juts out into the estuary. It was once a small village but is now MOD property. From the church you can look across and see Bosham church opposite with Chichester Cathedral in the backgound. The Vicar told us how, when he was first here he met an old man who had come to pay respects to the Germans who are buried here. In September 1940 he was 8 and playing nearby when the German plane crashed into the mud bank. Out of curiosity the boys ran over to look at the plane and even went inside. They found several dead bodies but the tail gunner was still alive though badly hurt. They knew what the plane was and why it was here and who the men were but human instinct is great even at 8. They found the remnants of a wooden boat side and pulled the man onto it and pulled it across the mud and into the village. They were stopped by a man who asked them what the .... they were doing. They and the 'raft' were covered in mud. They said they were bringing an injured man to get him help. The man looked at the man and said he was dead. That boy has never forgotten and came every year until he himself died . I had never heard that story before.


That's very moving Saxy, how sad that they didn't have the kudos of saving him. :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely story. Know Thorney Island we were on the next bit of land jutting out to the west, Hayling Island. xx


I'm reading a Kate Mosse novel about the marshes around Fishbourne, near Chichester. I really didn't know they were there!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I know that my Susan. You and I are so alike on that score! I shall just have to nag you into telling me all.
> 
> Our little Hunter went to school immaculate for his first full day. They gave him spaghetti for lunch. Good job it was Friday, he only has one school jumper!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> my dentist told me I don't look after my teeth (I don't like flossing because my teeth overlap in the front). I still have all my teeth other than two wisdoms removed because my mouth was too small for them or some nonsense. I wonder if he'll still have all of his at 77?


You've done well! I've followed all the rules my whole life but you can't fight genetics!! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks ideal space-wise, are there any prices and availability dates, can't see any? xx
> Just had a look on their website, think those prices are way over what anyone will want to pay, shame it looks ideal. xx


I guess you only get what you pay for. Shame! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


That's lovely, all 3 of them! :sm23: Well done, love the colour! xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


That's lovely and looks very tidy for your first effort! Will you continue? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Perfectly lovely. You will be needing it as the weather changes. Remember to use it.


grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the pictures. They have a great story line. How long does it take to tie everything and get ready to weave?


lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! I've been at the shop all day again today, last time, fortunately, I'm just not used to being busy all day any more!! The volunteer who was kind of in charge, bought flowers for MIriam and a pot plant for me to say thanks for all the extra hours. That was so sweet of her but not necessary. The boss is back tomorrow, I bet she will rip into all the displays and generally have a field day changing everything we have done. Hey ho, it's up to her I guess!

Hope you all have a good evening xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


It looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


Wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


That looks great. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


All 3 of them are lovely ???? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


I'm impressed. Well done. Did you buy the loom?


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> That's lovely and looks very tidy for your first effort! Will you continue? xxxx


Yes, really enjoyed it. The loom is taking up a space in our front room all warped up with weft in progress


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Thanks for the pictures. They have a great story line. How long does it take to tie everything and get ready to weave?


Thanks.it took about an hour and fifteen minutes or so to set it up. That's the interesting bit. The weaving is nice and easy. It's amazing how the colours of the fabric are developed with different colours of warp and weft.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:



> Good evening all! I've been at the shop all day again today, last time, fortunately, I'm just not used to being busy all day any more!! The volunteer who was kind of in charge, bought flowers for MIriam and a pot plant for me to say thanks for all the extra hours. That was so sweet of her but not necessary. The boss is back tomorrow, I bet she will rip into all the displays and generally have a field day changing everything we have done. Hey ho, it's up to her I guess!
> 
> Hope you all have a good evening xxxxxx


I understand your decision, well done for making it, you gave it a good go


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> I'm impressed. Well done. Did you buy the loom?


Thanks and yes!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


I believe I have that same loom Rebecca, how wide is yours? I have the stand with mine as well. Have not had the time to put it to work yet. I love your felted slippers! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> The volunteer who was kind of in charge, bought flowers for MIriam and a pot plant for me to say thanks for all the extra hours. That was so sweet of her but not necessary.


You both are gems and very deserving of flowers! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We had a rainy, chilly day here yesterday and I think more today and most of this week. Good time to stay in an knit! xxxooo


Lighting the fire has become daily now but only for a few hours. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Going to try and download the wingspan I've finished.


Is it for yourself, it's a lovely colour. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Lighting the fire has become daily now but only for a few hours. xoxox


Yes, I had to turn the furnace on for a bit this morning while I was in the shower, but I turned it off again when I finished. The house warmed up on it's own during the day. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Not sure if Rebecca can view this FB page for her loom but it might inspire you Josephine... not that you need it! https://www.facebook.com/groups/497509727050809/photos/


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Not sure if Rebecca can view this FB page for her loom but it might inspire you Josephine... not that you need it! https://www.facebook.com/groups/497509727050809/photos/


I will have to stop looking at these links, or else I will find myself buying a loom for myself ........ but I have nowhere to put it!????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


That is beautiful Susan; but that isn't surprising, anything I have seen of yours, head been beautifully made! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


Excellent work, you will be making your own fabrics before you know it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We have the same, too hot to do gardening yesterday, today, grey cold and wet!!!


It's ridiculous, isn't it, but I suppose it will bee like this for a little while yet! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). A sunny/cloudy day tonight with temperature dipping again tonight.
> This weekend was the Port Hope Fall fair. There weren't as many exhibits are last year even though there was better weather this year. It was the 225th anniversary of the Wheat Festival. Port Hope used to be a big exporter of wheat. Haven't seen a wheat field around here for years. It's mostly soy and corn now. I did have a nice peameal bacon sandwich at the fair. DD rode all the fair rides. Mum entered some of her artwork but didn't win anything.
> DD's birthday celebration was Saturday night. We took her to an all-you-can-eat sushi restaurant and stuffed her silly





London Girl said:


> It all happens in Port Hope, doesn't it?! You sound like you have lots of lovely festivals over there, lucky you!! xxxx


It certainly sounds like it! Oh well, enjoy all of those festivals, and we will enjoy them vicariously, through you!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Ok, I have been trying to catch up with last nights conversations; but it seems that my eyes don't want to cooperate with me, and trying to see clearly is doing my head in, and giving me a monster headache! I am now going to find something to do, that isn't dependent on clear eyesight. I have no idea how long this episode will last, so dont worry if I am not on here for a day or two. I haven't had this happen before, and I really don't like it; especially as last night, I was able to see quite clearly, without my specs, and now I can only just, with some difficulty, see what I am attempting to write!

I think it might have something to do with the development of Cateracts, so will be getting those re-assessed, when I can get another appointment! ????????????????

Have a wonderful day, if it is still daylight hours, sleep well, if you are already in the night hours!

Bye for now! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:
 

> Not sure if Rebecca can view this FB page for her loom but it might inspire you Josephine... not that you need it! https://www.facebook.com/groups/497509727050809/photos/


Thanks I could see it. I follow lots of weavers on Instagram where I find inspiration


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> I believe I have that same loom Rebecca, how wide is yours? I have the stand with mine as well. Have not had the time to put it to work yet. I love your felted slippers! xoxox


It's a 16" rigid heddle loom. It's an Ashford. I'm beginning to think I should get a stand as well as it is taking up the coffee table at the moment

Thanks for your compliments on my slippers


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Ok, I have been trying to catch up with last nights conversations; but it seems that my eyes don't want to cooperate with me, and trying to see clearly is doing my head in, and giving me a monster headache! I am now going to find something to do, that isn't dependent on clear eyesight. I have no idea how long this episode will last, so dont worry if I am not on here for a day or two. I haven't had this happen before, and I really don't like it; especially as last night, I was able to see quite clearly, without my specs, and now I can only just, with some difficulty, see what I am attempting to write!
> 
> I think it might have something to do with the development of Cateracts, so will be getting those re-assessed, when I can get another appointment! ????????????????
> 
> Have a wonderful day, if it is still daylight hours, sleep well, if you are already in the night hours!
> 
> Bye for now! xoxoxo


I do hope that you're not developing cateracts Judi


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy afternoon.


Wish I was there. Looks cool on a lovely day.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Ann hasn't set hers up for about 4 years now!


When we had one we put grass around the base and it weakened the metal which folded like an accordian. Kids use to throw things over the fence into it I guess for target practice. Once found an orange in the filter,


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Too many people are reacting to the new anaesthetic that knocks you out. It supposedly doesn't have as many after effects as the previous anaesthetic but more people are having reactions while being operated on. I work with a fellow that had a bad reaction to the anaesthetic. He actually died twice on the operating table and had to be emergency airlifted to a specialist hospital. He had only gone in for an operation on his foot. (He had been born with a club foot). He's had many operations on it previously. He is still having issues with shortness of breath and tiredness. Even though they have tested his heart and lungs thoroughly, they can't find anything.
> I think doctors (and dentists) figure there is less risk of complications with a local needle.
> I hope they don't hurt you too much.


People here are dieing from vaping instead of smoking. They are trying to ban the ones seducing kids with tasty titles.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


Love the pattern and color. Lovely.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


Amazing...that it is assembled and that you could make that.


----------



## jollypolly

I've caught up a bit and happy to be here. My Christmas stockings were on hold til I finished a cross stitch bookmark for a friend's birthday. Now I've begun a sweater for me and reluctant to go to the stockings. I had trouble with my car ...the check engine soon light kept going on. Since I bought it it's had electrical problems which I think will never be found and corrected so rather than put $2000 to get warranty update I traded it in for another. Same type newer year more years to pay it off darn. But it's red which I like. And hoping no more problems. We'll see. Plastic shelving with my tools of the trade fell and it's taken me 4 days to put the things into plastic shoeboxes. Mom's birthday was the 13th and I've been moping but doesn't help to get down so I'm trying to perk up. Thought there was a baby bat flying up on the ceiling 2 nights ago. Woke son at 4 am, put cats apart from the dog Nd son came down. It was a large moth type thing plum size. Scared me to bits. I've tried to improve my kitchen shelves. The house is big but kitchen is small I think I should have put the new kitchen cabinets into the playroom and moved the appliances there but didn't think of it at the time. Off to feed the cats. Hoping to be here more often. I fall asleep soon as I sit on the sofa.


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Yes, really enjoyed it. The loom is taking up a space in our front room all warped up with weft in progress


It's very good ❣ well done you ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> 00pps had an impatient pointy finger on the button
> There should only be one


That's okay it's so pretty that it needed more than one look at it ♥


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cooler France. All packed up and ready for home.

Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, yesterday's miserable weather has gone for now but quite chilly out at the moment hopefully it will warm up later. Must try and get the rest of my bulbs in today but apart from that back to waiting around for people to come, oh well at least I'm used to that. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Yes, really enjoyed it. The loom is taking up a space in our front room all warped up with weft in progress


How exciting!! I see you teaching weaving to others in your future!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I understand your decision, well done for making it, you gave it a good go


Actually, I was just doing all day while the boss was away but when the next occasion arises, I have indeed decided to decline, I'd rather do two or three hours on another day plus my Monday afternoons than do all day, too tough!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You both are gems and very deserving of flowers! xoxo


It was kind of her but she also is a volunteer, they should have come from the manager on her return!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Not sure if Rebecca can view this FB page for her loom but it might inspire you Josephine... not that you need it! https://www.facebook.com/groups/497509727050809/photos/


Oh wow! I am beginning to see the appeal!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've caught up a bit and happy to be here. My Christmas stockings were on hold til I finished a cross stitch bookmark for a friend's birthday. Now I've begun a sweater for me and reluctant to go to the stockings. I had trouble with my car ...the check engine soon light kept going on. Since I bought it it's had electrical problems which I think will never be found and corrected so rather than put $2000 to get warranty update I traded it in for another. Same type newer year more years to pay it off darn. But it's red which I like. And hoping no more problems. We'll see. Plastic shelving with my tools of the trade fell and it's taken me 4 days to put the things into plastic shoeboxes. Mom's birthday was the 13th and I've been moping but doesn't help to get down so I'm trying to perk up. Thought there was a baby bat flying up on the ceiling 2 nights ago. Woke son at 4 am, put cats apart from the dog Nd son came down. It was a large moth type thing plum size. Scared me to bits. I've tried to improve my kitchen shelves. The house is big but kitchen is small I think I should have put the new kitchen cabinets into the playroom and moved the appliances there but didn't think of it at the time. Off to feed the cats. Hoping to be here more often. I fall asleep soon as I sit on the sofa.


Hi Polly, good to see you back here! Hope your new car turns out to be less problematic than your last one, red is a good colour, people can see you coming!! Well done on not getting too down about your mom's birthday and that things are getting a little easier for you in that respect. Good luck getting to the stockings, Christmas will be here before we know it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler France. All packed up and ready for home.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


Wow, that went quickly but looks like you've been having a good time. Have a safe and pleasant journey home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, yesterday's miserable weather has gone for now but quite chilly out at the moment hopefully it will warm up later. Must try and get the rest of my bulbs in today but apart from that back to waiting around for people to come, oh well at least I'm used to that. Have a good one. xx


Your weather sounds exactly like mine today, the back door is open but it won't be for long!!! I to have to go and do some more planting in a minute, yesterday's rain will have made things easier! xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, good to see you back here! Hope your new car turns out to be less problematic than your last one, red is a good colour, people can see you coming!! Well done on not getting too down about your mom's birthday and that things are getting a little easier for you in that respect. Good luck getting to the stockings, Christmas will be here before we know it!! xxxx


Thanks for the encouragement. I over researched patterns for the stocking. Just need to get back to it. Funny I'm looking foreward to Christmas but not looking foreward to winter. They say if a caterpillar has a wide mid strip it means early winter I think. Saw one with big mid stripe. 
The flying thing (not a baby bat ) flew in the parlor ceiling just now. When I went thru the dining room it was on the top of the doorway. I think it's a big brown moth very pretty with yellow spots that look like eyes. I had a flimsy paper bag so I slowly lifted it to the thing and it flew into the bag. But there was an open area near the handles and it flew out. Is now in the window behind the shade where I can't get to it. I was trying to catch it to let it out the door. I'm so sorry it got away. I may not get that chance again. Do you or anyone on here know how to catch a moth without damaging it ? It's about 3 inches tip,to,tip


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's supposed to be warm today but is dark and misty right now.
Gas prices are going up 8 cents per litre tonight because of world events, to $1.24 per litre. The gas at the pumps is gas that has been in the system for at least 6 months, but any event, and prices rise and take forever to go down. This rise is about 32 cents per US gallon and 40 cents per UK gallon.
My first night doing standby was quiet. Hopefully the rest of the week will go as well.
After spending over an hour looking for a pattern that I couldn't find, I did a few rows on my Shifty. But I need to take those same rows out tonight. The "Dried Orange" colour is too close to the red colour that I used for the last blip colour. I'll need to put the green between them.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I over researched patterns for the stocking. Just need to get back to it. Funny I'm looking foreward to Christmas but not looking foreward to winter. They say if a caterpillar has a wide mid strip it means early winter I think. Saw one with big mid stripe.
> The flying thing (not a baby bat ) flew in the parlor ceiling just now. When I went thru the dining room it was on the top of the doorway. I think it's a big brown moth very pretty with yellow spots that look like eyes. I had a flimsy paper bag so I slowly lifted it to the thing and it flew into the bag. But there was an open area near the handles and it flew out. Is now in the window behind the shade where I can't get to it. I was trying to catch it to let it out the door. I'm so sorry it got away. I may not get that chance again. Do you or anyone on here know how to catch a moth without damaging it ? It's about 3 inches tip,to,tip


I think your paper bag may be the best way. Try again when it is light out. Moths like darkness.
Our forecasters are saying we will have a nice fall then winter will start with a wallop of snow. This winter is supposed to be colder and snowier than the last one.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Your weather sounds exactly like mine today, the back door is open but it won't be for long!!! I to have to go and do some more planting in a minute, yesterday's rain will have made things easier! xxxx


Don't get too mucky out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Actually, I was just doing all day while the boss was away but when the next occasion arises, I have indeed decided to decline, I'd rather do two or three hours on another day plus my Monday afternoons than do all day, too tough!! xxxx


It would be like having a job all over again. Better to come and go when YOU have time to give.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, yesterday's miserable weather has gone for now but quite chilly out at the moment hopefully it will warm up later. Must try and get the rest of my bulbs in today but apart from that back to waiting around for people to come, oh well at least I'm used to that. Have a good one. xx


I keep thinking of putting some bulbs in, but I'd have to do it when mum isn't looking, so she doesn't "help" me and dig them all up. She doesn't think bulbs should be in the garden all winter. I did plant over 200 bulbs when we first moved here.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler France. All packed up and ready for home.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


Happy Tuesday.
Have a safe journey.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've caught up a bit and happy to be here. My Christmas stockings were on hold til I finished a cross stitch bookmark for a friend's birthday. Now I've begun a sweater for me and reluctant to go to the stockings. I had trouble with my car ...the check engine soon light kept going on. Since I bought it it's had electrical problems which I think will never be found and corrected so rather than put $2000 to get warranty update I traded it in for another. Same type newer year more years to pay it off darn. But it's red which I like. And hoping no more problems. We'll see. Plastic shelving with my tools of the trade fell and it's taken me 4 days to put the things into plastic shoeboxes. Mom's birthday was the 13th and I've been moping but doesn't help to get down so I'm trying to perk up. Thought there was a baby bat flying up on the ceiling 2 nights ago. Woke son at 4 am, put cats apart from the dog Nd son came down. It was a large moth type thing plum size. Scared me to bits. I've tried to improve my kitchen shelves. The house is big but kitchen is small I think I should have put the new kitchen cabinets into the playroom and moved the appliances there but didn't think of it at the time. Off to feed the cats. Hoping to be here more often. I fall asleep soon as I sit on the sofa.


That was a good idea to get a different car, even if you have to pay for it for a longer time.
Keep working on the sweater until you get bored with it. You have some time yet for the stockings.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> It's a 16" rigid heddle loom. It's an Ashford. I'm beginning to think I should get a stand as well as it is taking up the coffee table at the moment
> 
> Thanks for your compliments on my slippers


I wish I had room for a loom, and a spinning wheel. 
Maybe in my next house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ok, I have been trying to catch up with last nights conversations; but it seems that my eyes don't want to cooperate with me, and trying to see clearly is doing my head in, and giving me a monster headache! I am now going to find something to do, that isn't dependent on clear eyesight. I have no idea how long this episode will last, so dont worry if I am not on here for a day or two. I haven't had this happen before, and I really don't like it; especially as last night, I was able to see quite clearly, without my specs, and now I can only just, with some difficulty, see what I am attempting to write!
> 
> I think it might have something to do with the development of Cateracts, so will be getting those re-assessed, when I can get another appointment! ????????????????
> 
> Have a wonderful day, if it is still daylight hours, sleep well, if you are already in the night hours!
> 
> Bye for now! xoxoxo


I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Not sure if Rebecca can view this FB page for her loom but it might inspire you Josephine... not that you need it! https://www.facebook.com/groups/497509727050809/photos/


Wonderful inspiration. (I don't have facebook and I was able to see the pictures.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I had to turn the furnace on for a bit this morning while I was in the shower, but I turned it off again when I finished. The house warmed up on it's own during the day. :sm24: xxxooo


I thought about it this morning, but once I started moving, it felt warm enough. We won't need the furnace this afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I've been at the shop all day again today, last time, fortunately, I'm just not used to being busy all day any more!! The volunteer who was kind of in charge, bought flowers for MIriam and a pot plant for me to say thanks for all the extra hours. That was so sweet of her but not necessary. The boss is back tomorrow, I bet she will rip into all the displays and generally have a field day changing everything we have done. Hey ho, it's up to her I guess!
> 
> Hope you all have a good evening xxxxxx


The boss could at least wait a couple of days before changing everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've never seen a black squirrel, only the naughty grey ones here.


The black ones are a variation of the grey ones. They interbreed but don't make half-black/half-grey babies. Only lighter and darker gray or black babies. We also have a squirrel virus going around that makes the grey squirrels turn yellow and orange.!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It all happens in Port Hope, doesn't it?! You sound like you have lots of lovely festivals over there, lucky you!! xxxx


We have all the festivals to keep the inmates busy. Our transit doesn't go anywhere, so unless you have a car, you are stuck here. Might as well celebrate. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


Well done. Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Wingspan


That will keep you nice and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. I got stuck behind 2 school buses yesterday.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I over researched patterns for the stocking. Just need to get back to it. Funny I'm looking foreward to Christmas but not looking foreward to winter. They say if a caterpillar has a wide mid strip it means early winter I think. Saw one with big mid stripe.
> The flying thing (not a baby bat ) flew in the parlor ceiling just now. When I went thru the dining room it was on the top of the doorway. I think it's a big brown moth very pretty with yellow spots that look like eyes. I had a flimsy paper bag so I slowly lifted it to the thing and it flew into the bag. But there was an open area near the handles and it flew out. Is now in the window behind the shade where I can't get to it. I was trying to catch it to let it out the door. I'm so sorry it got away. I may not get that chance again. Do you or anyone on here know how to catch a moth without damaging it ? It's about 3 inches tip,to,tip


I don't know if this will help Polly but if I am trying to catch anything like that, when it flies low enough for me to reach it and there is a wall or window close behind it, I put a glass or plastic beaker over it, tight against the wall and slide a piece of cardboard between the beaker and the wall so the flying thing is trapped inside. Good luck with that!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The black ones are a variation of the grey ones. They interbreed but don't make half-black/half-grey babies. Only lighter and darker gray or black babies. We also have a squirrel virus going around that makes the grey squirrels turn yellow and orange.!!!!!


That sounds interesting, if a little Halloweeny!!! x


----------



## jinx

Open the door. It might gladly fly outside on it's own.


jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I over researched patterns for the stocking. Just need to get back to it. Funny I'm looking foreward to Christmas but not looking foreward to winter. They say if a caterpillar has a wide mid strip it means early winter I think. Saw one with big mid stripe.
> The flying thing (not a baby bat ) flew in the parlor ceiling just now. When I went thru the dining room it was on the top of the doorway. I think it's a big brown moth very pretty with yellow spots that look like eyes. I had a flimsy paper bag so I slowly lifted it to the thing and it flew into the bag. But there was an open area near the handles and it flew out. Is now in the window behind the shade where I can't get to it. I was trying to catch it to let it out the door. I'm so sorry it got away. I may not get that chance again. Do you or anyone on here know how to catch a moth without damaging it ? It's about 3 inches tip,to,tip


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


That looks such fun, and what a result!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Stay where you are, it's grey and rainy here!! xxxx


It didn't rain here, but it was very cloudy.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> How lovely for you dear! Personally I'd rather have a little caravan!! xxxx


I'm not pulling it! I don't drive Landrovers.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's very moving Saxy, how sad that they didn't have the kudos of saving him. :sm03:


I doubt that he was saveable. At least they tried. They should have run for help but it might not have been forthcoming, and they probably didn't want to leave him.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm reading a Kate Mosse novel about the marshes around Fishbourne, near Chichester. I really didn't know they were there!!


Large areas of them.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You've done well! I've followed all the rules my whole life but you can't fight genetics!! :sm14:


I drink pints of milk.


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Safe travels.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler France. All packed up and ready for home.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You will enjoy the bulbs come spring even though now it is a pain to plant them.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, yesterday's miserable weather has gone for now but quite chilly out at the moment hopefully it will warm up later. Must try and get the rest of my bulbs in today but apart from that back to waiting around for people to come, oh well at least I'm used to that. Have a good one. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I over researched patterns for the stocking. Just need to get back to it. Funny I'm looking foreward to Christmas but not looking foreward to winter. They say if a caterpillar has a wide mid strip it means early winter I think. Saw one with big mid stripe.
> The flying thing (not a baby bat ) flew in the parlor ceiling just now. When I went thru the dining room it was on the top of the doorway. I think it's a big brown moth very pretty with yellow spots that look like eyes. I had a flimsy paper bag so I slowly lifted it to the thing and it flew into the bag. But there was an open area near the handles and it flew out. Is now in the window behind the shade where I can't get to it. I was trying to catch it to let it out the door. I'm so sorry it got away. I may not get that chance again. Do you or anyone on here know how to catch a moth without damaging it ? It's about 3 inches tip,to,tip


Hi Polly, It might be beneficial for you to get yourself a small net, like the butterfly collectors use, then it will be on hand if other moths make their way inside! If anything like that comes in my house, I tend to herd them out, the close our back door, until it finds a move suitable place to live!
I hope you manage to get it outside!
About 4 years ago, one of my DD's had a bat in her house, the poor thing was as frightened as she was, but her DH was home, and he managed to get a cloth over it, and released it to the outside again. Thankfully, it didn't find its way back inside. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Morning. Where do those patterns hide when we look for them? 
Events in the world are again cause for increased concern. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's supposed to be warm today but is dark and misty right now.
> Gas prices are going up 8 cents per litre tonight because of world events, to $1.24 per litre. The gas at the pumps is gas that has been in the system for at least 6 months, but any event, and prices rise and take forever to go down. This rise is about 32 cents per US gallon and 40 cents per UK gallon.
> My first night doing standby was quiet. Hopefully the rest of the week will go as well.
> After spending over an hour looking for a pattern that I couldn't find, I did a few rows on my Shifty. But I need to take those same rows out tonight. The "Dried Orange" colour is too close to the red colour that I used for the last blip colour. I'll need to put the green between them.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I drink pints of milk.


So do I, I think it is my 2nd main food, and possibly the reason I survived childhood! ???????????? I think it is one of the best tasting drinks, in the entire world. ???????????????????????? I don't even really care which aimed it comes from, although I haven't tried Camel, or sheep milk, but I can't imagine that it would taste too bad, or even too different to goat's milk! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Supposed to have rain here most of the day today along with being pretty windy. Will be off in a couple of hours to Fiber Social at the LYS and then meeting up with a couple of friends late this afternoon. That's my day. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You will enjoy the bulbs come spring even though now it is a pain to plant them.


Morning, all done now will water them when the sun goes off them, not that it will make any difference come to think of it as they're 4" underground. xx :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

I had such a wonderful afternoon yesterday with my sister, niece and great niece she was cracking us up, you know how babies will make a sound and if you move your hand over their mouth it sounds funny well she kept pulling my hand to her mouth and making the sound but wouldn’t let me move my fingers and if I got them away from her she would grab my hand and pull it back to her mouth it was so funny!


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I do hope that you're not developing cateracts Judi


Thanks Rebecca, but it is far too late for that hope , unfortunately they began developing when I was in my mid 50's, now I am waiting impatiently for the time that they will be removed! Apparently I was younger than the usual age, that they begin to develop. Now I just want them gone, so that I can see clearly again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, all done now will water them when the sun goes off them, not that it will make any difference come to think of it as they're 4" underground. xx :sm16:


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Yes, really enjoyed it. The loom is taking up a space in our front room all warped up with weft in progress


Did you hear me cheer? You should have, all the way from Worthing to you.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Actually, I was just doing all day while the boss was away but when the next occasion arises, I have indeed decided to decline, I'd rather do two or three hours on another day plus my Monday afternoons than do all day, too tough!! xxxx


You did well, to last a full day, especially since you have been Retired for a while, and would definitely not be used to : completing a full work day now! I raise my hat to you!????????????, just choose the hat you prefer! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It was kind of her but she also is a volunteer, they should have come from the manager on her return!! xxxx


I agree with you, but the gifts show what a lovely person, the fill-in Manager, she was! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I had such a wonderful afternoon yesterday with my sister, niece and great niece she was cracking us up, you know how babies will make a sound and if you move your hand over their mouth it sounds funny well she kept pulling my hand to her mouth and making the sound but wouldn't let me move my fingers and if I got them away from her she would grab my hand and pull it back to her mouth it was so funny!


A happy afternoon.xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks Rebecca, but it is far too late for that hope , unfortunately they began developing when I was in my mid 50's, now I am waiting impatiently for the time that they will be removed! Apparently I was younger than the usual age, that they begin to develop. Now I just want them gone, so that I can see clearly again! ???????????? xoxoxo


Hope you can have them done soon, it makes so much difference. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Not sure if Rebecca can view this FB page for her loom but it might inspire you Josephine... not that you need it! https://www.facebook.com/groups/497509727050809/photos/


There is some wonderful stuff there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! xxxooo


Don't expect we'll do much else in the garden this year, with a bit of luck the pond will be fully filled in sometime soon and top soil put on then will have to decide whether to turf it or seed it. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

We have another concert tonight. It's close to teo others because it is an evening concert that Nicola Benedetti wanted to come and play. She likes to play any new (to her) pieces with us because the sound is so good and the audience friendly. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's supposed to be warm today but is dark and misty right now.
> Gas prices are going up 8 cents per litre tonight because of world events, to $1.24 per litre. The gas at the pumps is gas that has been in the system for at least 6 months, but any event, and prices rise and take forever to go down. This rise is about 32 cents per US gallon and 40 cents per UK gallon.
> My first night doing standby was quiet. Hopefully the rest of the week will go as well.
> After spending over an hour looking for a pattern that I couldn't find, I did a few rows on my Shifty. But I need to take those same rows out tonight. The "Dried Orange" colour is too close to the red colour that I used for the last blip colour. I'll need to put the green between them.


Hi Mav, after seeing the cost of fuel in your area, I checked the cost of the fuel in my region.
Your fuel would cost me*$Au1-37*, but in my region will cost me *$Au1.60*; a town lookon away is *$Au1.39* and in Adelaide, it is *$Au1.24*! The town I live near, has the highest fuel cost, within a 300km circumference of me; sort of makes me feel that my town is being ripped off, by a few of our own retailers!????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny France. Now on the boat home. It's been a lovely few days


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Not sure if Rebecca can view this FB page for her loom but it might inspire you Josephine... not that you need it! https://www.facebook.com/groups/497509727050809/photos/


Thanks Trish. I've joined xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny France. Now on the boat home. It's been a lovely few days


Safe travels! Glad you had a lovely time with the family! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can have them done soon, it makes so much difference. xx


Thanks Jacky, I was going to ask you, if your sight was badly affected, before yours were done.
I will be letting my doc know that I am having more problems with myeyes, and ask for areferral to a Specialist Opthalmologist; and hope that I will get a date to have them new leases put in. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Safe travels! Glad you had a lovely time with the family! xxxooo


What she said. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We had a rainy, chilly day here yesterday and I think more today and most of this week. Good time to stay in an knit! xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well it's Monday.....
> 
> That's all I got so far. .. oh wait..
> Jen woke me up because one of the dogs had an accident. I'm guessing she just woke me up to tell me she had cleaned it. ????


I hope that you didn't get up, to find the mess still on the floor!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I will. I'll only be 107.


A spritely young age! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We'll see if the new person shows up for the next Knit Night.


????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> A spritely young age! xoxoxo


I will be 77???? I think...


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I had such a wonderful afternoon yesterday with my sister, niece and great niece she was cracking us up, you know how babies will make a sound and if you move your hand over their mouth it sounds funny well she kept pulling my hand to her mouth and making the sound but wouldnÃ¢ÂÂt let me move my fingers and if I got them away from her she would grab my hand and pull it back to her mouth it was so funny!


She has been doing that off and on but it was hilarious yesterday????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ...and you never got them back, did you? Such a shame but I found my cardi in the back of the car. It's a shame really cos it was knitted with really cheap yarn and has gone very bobbly but I like the shape of it and it's warm. I keep thinking that if I really do lose it, it will be an excuse to buy some decent yarn and knit another one!!! xxxx


Surely you don't need an excuse, to buy some decent yarn, to use for yourself! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jacky, I was going to ask you, if your sight was badly affected, before yours were done.
> I will be letting my doc know that I am having more problems with myeyes, and ask for areferral to a Specialist Opthalmologist; and hope that I will get a date to have them new leases put in. xoxoxo


It was more a case of things getting gradually worse and unclear. Once done everything was clear and bright and colours were marvellous. You just don't realise how bad they are until corrected. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good early evening. Josephine is on the boat now and on her way home.

I've been to the over 60's today and I didn't win a penny, not a sixpence. But I did win some cadburys mini rolls, which are rather nice, but I don't know where my money luck is. There's not much going in my holiday purse. I think we are sort of coming to the thought that we will be closing it after Christmas . We'll probably close after our buffet. We just don't have the numbers to keep it going and two have said they are leaving. There's plenty other bongos go on but I don't fancy them with kids running round. At least this one we only have them for the holidays.

I'm going to Stephens tomorrow. I've not seen them for two weeks I think. I'm looking forward to it. Then I'll call for food shopping, because I'm well and truly like old mother Hubbard who went to the cupboard! It's two weeks since I did a food shop.

I think that's all tonight. Except.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI for the 18th of September. I know we in uk are only the 17th but I'm nearly sure it will be the 18th where you are. Anyway have a great day. And if I'm wrong, then happy birthday again. There's a card on its way to you.

Love you all xx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> I had a great time yesterday. Here are a few pictures


Hey bony lass they look really professional. Well done you. Love those colours. Think of the scarves you could make..


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Perfectly lovely. You will be needing it as the weather changes. Remember to use it.


I gave it away to an over 60???? Our leader in fact. That's who it was for. She wanted to pay me, but I'm just happy knitting it.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I doubt that he was saveable. At least they tried. They should have run for help but it might not have been forthcoming, and they probably didn't want to leave him.


It probably wouldn't have made much difference if he was that badly injured but at least they knew that they had done their best


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Large areas of them.


So I gather!!


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Yes, really enjoyed it. The loom is taking up a space in our front room all warped up with weft in progress


Bet Nathan's chuffed about that.....you can't say nothing if he wants to oil his bike in the sitting room. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Is it for yourself, it's a lovely colour. xoxo


No trish it's for a friend....I think I maybe should do one for myself to put over my shoulders when I'm watching to. Maybe I might. Hope mr j is doing all right and you are a bit more rested. Love you trish


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She has been doing that off and on but it was hilarious yesterday????


Mommy, what's great auntie Lisa laughing at??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Surely you don't need an excuse, to buy some decent yarn, to use for yourself! ???????????? xoxoxo


Well, kinda, I have so much already and the other thing is that it is black and I hate knitting with black, it strains my eyes!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So I gather!!


Was the film as good as the critics raved? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I over researched patterns for the stocking. Just need to get back to it. Funny I'm looking foreward to Christmas but not looking foreward to winter. They say if a caterpillar has a wide mid strip it means early winter I think. Saw one with big mid stripe.
> The flying thing (not a baby bat ) flew in the parlor ceiling just now. When I went thru the dining room it was on the top of the doorway. I think it's a big brown moth very pretty with yellow spots that look like eyes. I had a flimsy paper bag so I slowly lifted it to the thing and it flew into the bag. But there was an open area near the handles and it flew out. Is now in the window behind the shade where I can't get to it. I was trying to catch it to let it out the door. I'm so sorry it got away. I may not get that chance again. Do you or anyone on here know how to catch a moth without damaging it ? It's about 3 inches tip,to,tip


It's not an eagle is it jolly? I think you were very brave just trying to catch it if it was a moth. Can't you open a window?


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I had such a wonderful afternoon yesterday with my sister, niece and great niece she was cracking us up, you know how babies will make a sound and if you move your hand over their mouth it sounds funny well she kept pulling my hand to her mouth and making the sound but wouldn't let me move my fingers and if I got them away from her she would grab my hand and pull it back to her mouth it was so funny!


Aw bless her, she's not supposed to be clever enough yet hahaha. There's nothing wrong with her brightness is there. Glad you enjoyed the time with her. Sometimes it's a shame they have to grow up hahahha


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from the boat. We will fock in Portsmouth within the next half hour and once through Customs we should be home in an hour.

Nice calm crossing. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from the boat. We will fock in Portsmouth within the next half hour and once through Customs we should be home in an hour.
> 
> Nice calm crossing. X


Glad it's nice and calm, there's a little puss waiting impatiently for you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Home safe and sound. Lots of purrs from Bentley.

Nite nite xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Home safe and sound. Lots of purrs from Bentley.
> 
> Nite nite xx


Nite nite, sleep tight in your own little bed (with a little companion no doubt). xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Judi, hope you have a great day. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Mommy, what's great auntie Lisa laughing at??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Hehehe the look on her face is confused but I think Michael was being silly and she couldn't take her eyes off of him!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Judi!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Judi!


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi! ???????? :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

????♥???? Happy Birthday Judi ????♥????


----------



## lifeline

And happy birthday from me as well Judi. Hope you have had a great day x


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening. Josephine is on the boat now and on her way home.
> 
> I've been to the over 60's today and I didn't win a penny, not a sixpence. But I did win some cadburys mini rolls, which are rather nice, but I don't know where my money luck is. There's not much going in my holiday purse. I think we are sort of coming to the thought that we will be closing it after Christmas . We'll probably close after our buffet. We just don't have the numbers to keep it going and two have said they are leaving. There's plenty other bongos go on but I don't fancy them with kids running round. At least this one we only have them for the holidays.
> 
> I'm going to Stephens tomorrow. I've not seen them for two weeks I think. I'm looking forward to it. Then I'll call for food shopping, because I'm well and truly like old mother Hubbard who went to the cupboard! It's two weeks since I did a food shop.
> 
> I think that's all tonight. Except.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI for the 18th of September. I know we in uk are only the 17th but I'm nearly sure it will be the 18th where you are. Anyway have a great day. And if I'm wrong, then happy birthday again. There's a card on its way to you.
> 
> Love you all xx


You are absolutely correct, with the time, Susan. My day started with a funeral, for the DH of one of the ladies from my Craft group, then we went for lunch, at o newish Pub diner (new owners, and new menu) the meals are still far too large to be sensible, but I only had Garlie Prawns, which was very nice; and now I am relaxing, and trying to stay awake until at least after my tea. It is only 1620hs atm, and I really don't want to go to sleep yet, because I think I am finally getting on track, as far as sleeping at night goes, and I don't want to go backwards, with my sleep! I haven't got to sleeping all night yet, but at least some of my sleep is at a reasonable time of the night now. ????☺


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk and long may it last. Off to knit and natter later and then hopefully off to the hospital to get my eye seen to so a busy day for me today. Must find something to take to knit this morning, probably a scarf or something easy. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk and long may it last. Off to knit and natter later and then hopefully off to the hospital to get my eye seen to so a busy day for me today. Must find something to take to knit this morning, probably a scarf or something easy. Have a good day. xx


Enjoy your knit and natter and good luck with the eye specialist. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had an uneventful journey home apart from the drive home from the ferry where the main road was closed and we had to do a bit of a detour round the country roads, but still made it home by 11 pm. Bentley was please to see us and spent the whole night asleep on my shoulder. He seems to have forgiven us for leaving him and he got on well with our neighbour.

I am only just up and a bit sore from my travels other than that I am feeling fine.

Washing, shopping and a birthday meal this evening for my gs2 who is 15 today. Also happy birthday Judi. Hope it was a good one. xx

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

I know I'm really late but just want to wish Judi a very happy birthday, with lots of love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Was the film as good as the critics raved? xxxx


Yes it really was, quite cheesy but classy! It's a shame that most of Dame Maggie's pithy comments had already been shown in the trailers, along with some of the best bits if the film, I wish they wouldn't do that!!! DH fell asleep for a while! The cinema was full of grey hairs, of course but I think everybody seemed to enjoy it 9/10 xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk and long may it last. Off to knit and natter later and then hopefully off to the hospital to get my eye seen to so a busy day for me today. Must find something to take to knit this morning, probably a scarf or something easy. Have a good day. xx


Say hi to the K & N ladies for me and I have everything crossed that your eye will be back to normal very very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had an uneventful journey home apart from the drive home from the ferry where the main road was closed and we had to do a bit of a detour round the country roads, but still made it home by 11 pm. Bentley was please to see us and spent the whole night asleep on my shoulder. He seems to have forgiven us for leaving him and he got on well with our neighbour.
> 
> I am only just up and a bit sore from my travels other than that I am feeling fine.
> 
> Washing, shopping and a birthday meal this evening for my gs2 who is 15 today. Also happy birthday Judi. Hope it was a good one. xx
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Glad you're home safely, it doesn't feel the same when you are out of the country!! Wishing Mr E a very happy birthday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny but cooler London! Have just been scrubbing part of the stair carpet as I tripped up the stairs last night with a tray of coffee in my hands - Oops!!! As previously mentioned, the carpet is almost coffee coloured anyway but is now a shade darker in parts!!

Off to see my friend today, hope you all have a lovely day/evening, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's supposed to go up to 20'C (68'F) and partly cloudy. It didnt' get that warm yesterday.
I got the wrong coloured yarn out of my sweater and managed a few rows with the right colour.
My sister has invited us up to their house this weekend for a last swim in the pool before it is closed for the season. The maple trees in this area have already started changing colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cooler London! Have just been scrubbing part of the stair carpet as I tripped up the stairs last night with a tray of coffee in my hands - Oops!!! As previously mentioned, the carpet is almost coffee coloured anyway but is now a shade darker in parts!!
> 
> Off to see my friend today, hope you all have a lovely day/evening, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxx


Tripping up is better than falling down. :sm17: 
Have a nice meetup with your friend.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's supposed to go up to 20'C (68'F) and partly cloudy. It didnt' get that warm yesterday.
> I got the wrong coloured yarn out of my sweater and managed a few rows with the right colour.
> My sister has invited us up to their house this weekend for a last swim in the pool before it is closed for the season. The maple trees in this area have already started changing colours.


Good morning dear! Yep the fallen leaves have already begun to gather in the corner of my garden, they'll be all over before long!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had an uneventful journey home apart from the drive home from the ferry where the main road was closed and we had to do a bit of a detour round the country roads, but still made it home by 11 pm. Bentley was please to see us and spent the whole night asleep on my shoulder. He seems to have forgiven us for leaving him and he got on well with our neighbour.
> 
> I am only just up and a bit sore from my travels other than that I am feeling fine.
> 
> Washing, shopping and a birthday meal this evening for my gs2 who is 15 today. Also happy birthday Judi. Hope it was a good one. xx
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
I'm glad you had a good trip. Is Bentley letting you out of his sight yet?
Happy birthday to E.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk and long may it last. Off to knit and natter later and then hopefully off to the hospital to get my eye seen to so a busy day for me today. Must find something to take to knit this morning, probably a scarf or something easy. Have a good day. xx


Definitely take something simple for Knit and Natter. I have a couple of projects that I only work on at Knit Night. I'd rather concentrate on the conversation than my knitting pattern.
I hope you don't have to wait too long at the hospital.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You are absolutely correct, with the time, Susan. My day started with a funeral, for the DH of one of the ladies from my Craft group, then we went for lunch, at o newish Pub diner (new owners, and new menu) the meals are still far too large to be sensible, but I only had Garlie Prawns, which was very nice; and now I am relaxing, and trying to stay awake until at least after my tea. It is only 1620hs atm, and I really don't want to go to sleep yet, because I think I am finally getting on track, as far as sleeping at night goes, and I don't want to go backwards, with my sleep! I haven't got to sleeping all night yet, but at least some of my sleep is at a reasonable time of the night now. ????☺


That's progress.
The prawns sound good. 
My favourite restaurant changed hands and menus. I've been in once and have not been back. I'm glad that your newish restaurant was better than that.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> No trish it's for a friend....I think I maybe should do one for myself to put over my shoulders when I'm watching to. Maybe I might. Hope mr j is doing all right and you are a bit more rested. Love you trish


Definitely make one for yourself. You've been saying you've been cold lately. It'll keep your lap warm while you are making it and your shoulders warm when you are finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening. Josephine is on the boat now and on her way home.
> 
> I've been to the over 60's today and I didn't win a penny, not a sixpence. But I did win some cadburys mini rolls, which are rather nice, but I don't know where my money luck is. There's not much going in my holiday purse. I think we are sort of coming to the thought that we will be closing it after Christmas . We'll probably close after our buffet. We just don't have the numbers to keep it going and two have said they are leaving. There's plenty other bongos go on but I don't fancy them with kids running round. At least this one we only have them for the holidays.
> 
> I'm going to Stephens tomorrow. I've not seen them for two weeks I think. I'm looking forward to it. Then I'll call for food shopping, because I'm well and truly like old mother Hubbard who went to the cupboard! It's two weeks since I did a food shop.
> 
> I think that's all tonight. Except.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI for the 18th of September. I know we in uk are only the 17th but I'm nearly sure it will be the 18th where you are. Anyway have a great day. And if I'm wrong, then happy birthday again. There's a card on its way to you.
> 
> Love you all xx


Have fun with the family.
I hope you can find another group to join when over 60s folds.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Surely you don't need an excuse, to buy some decent yarn, to use for yourself! ???????????? xoxoxo


Nobody needs an excuse. If it's pretty and you can afford it, buy it. If can always join your stash until it tells you what it wants to be.
(Which is why I'm surrounded by yarn.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jacky, I was going to ask you, if your sight was badly affected, before yours were done.
> I will be letting my doc know that I am having more problems with myeyes, and ask for areferral to a Specialist Opthalmologist; and hope that I will get a date to have them new leases put in. xoxoxo


Good. It sounds like you have had this longer than most.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Mav, after seeing the cost of fuel in your area, I checked the cost of the fuel in my region.
> Your fuel would cost me*$Au1-37*, but in my region will cost me *$Au1.60*; a town lookon away is *$Au1.39* and in Adelaide, it is *$Au1.24*! The town I live near, has the highest fuel cost, within a 300km circumference of me; sort of makes me feel that my town is being ripped off, by a few of our own retailers!????????????????


They are now saying that the prices are going back down to where they were originally. ???
The saudis said that they would get the burned out plants back up and running faster than anyone expected so our gas stations figured they couldn't keep the prices up for that long, but this is silly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't expect we'll do much else in the garden this year, with a bit of luck the pond will be fully filled in sometime soon and top soil put on then will have to decide whether to turf it or seed it. xx


Or put a flower bed there? Lots of bulbs?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off a little early and make myself a cup of tea. I'm just dragging this morning.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Taking something to knit would be a good idea when going to a knit and natter gathering.
So glad you are finally getting your eye seen. Hoping there is a quick and easy solution to your problem.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk and long may it last. Off to knit and natter later and then hopefully off to the hospital to get my eye seen to so a busy day for me today. Must find something to take to knit this morning, probably a scarf or something easy. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Wednesday. Glad you are home safe and sound. Sometimes taking the scenic way home is a great joy, but not in your case.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had an uneventful journey home apart from the drive home from the ferry where the main road was closed and we had to do a bit of a detour round the country roads, but still made it home by 11 pm. Bentley was please to see us and spent the whole night asleep on my shoulder. He seems to have forgiven us for leaving him and he got on well with our neighbour.
> 
> I am only just up and a bit sore from my travels other than that I am feeling fine.
> 
> Washing, shopping and a birthday meal this evening for my gs2 who is 15 today. Also happy birthday Judi. Hope it was a good one. xx
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Taking something to knit would be a good idea when going to a knit and natter gathering.
> So glad you are finally getting your eye seen. Hoping there is a quick and easy solution to your problem.


Morning, decided to take a no purl ribbed scarf to do, mind-numbing pattern but at least I can listen to all the natter then. Just waiting for the time to pass now until we set off for the hospital. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you were wearing your bubble wrap armor when you tripped on the stairs.Glad it was a trip and not a fall.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cooler London! Have just been scrubbing part of the stair carpet as I tripped up the stairs last night with a tray of coffee in my hands - Oops!!! As previously mentioned, the carpet is almost coffee coloured anyway but is now a shade darker in parts!!
> 
> Off to see my friend today, hope you all have a lovely day/evening, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Wednesday. Glad you are home safe and sound. Sometimes taking the scenic way home is a great joy, but not in your case.


Not so scenic when it's dark though. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. A swim and visit with family sounds like a great way to spend the weekend.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's supposed to go up to 20'C (68'F) and partly cloudy. It didnt' get that warm yesterday.
> I got the wrong coloured yarn out of my sweater and managed a few rows with the right colour.
> My sister has invited us up to their house this weekend for a last swim in the pool before it is closed for the season. The maple trees in this area have already started changing colours.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so scenic when it's dark though. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Lots of twisty lanes but the satnav was very helpful. X


----------



## jinx

At night is when we see all the forest animal dart in front of our vehicle. Also the our sky was quite beautiful last night as the moon is quite full.


Barn-dweller said:


> Not so scenic when it's dark though. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> At night is when we see all the forest animal dart in front of our vehicle. Also the our sky was quite beautiful last night as the moon is quite full.


Yes it was a lovely starry, moonlit night here last night. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk and long may it last. Off to knit and natter later and then hopefully off to the hospital to get my eye seen to so a busy day for me today. Must find something to take to knit this morning, probably a scarf or something easy. Have a good day. xx


Enjoy the knit and natter and I hope the eye specialist can help you out! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had an uneventful journey home apart from the drive home from the ferry where the main road was closed and we had to do a bit of a detour round the country roads, but still made it home by 11 pm. Bentley was please to see us and spent the whole night asleep on my shoulder. He seems to have forgiven us for leaving him and he got on well with our neighbour.
> 
> I am only just up and a bit sore from my travels other than that I am feeling fine.
> 
> Washing, shopping and a birthday meal this evening for my gs2 who is 15 today. Also happy birthday Judi. Hope it was a good one. xx
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Glad you made it home safe and sound and that Bentley did well while you were away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cooler London! Have just been scrubbing part of the stair carpet as I tripped up the stairs last night with a tray of coffee in my hands - Oops!!! As previously mentioned, the carpet is almost coffee coloured anyway but is now a shade darker in parts!!
> 
> Off to see my friend today, hope you all have a lovely day/evening, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your time with your friend today! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Judi, hope you have a great day. xx


Thanks Jacky, I had a lovely day, but the best day will be on Saturday, when I see DD and her family/????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I'm glad you had a good trip. Is Bentley letting you out of his sight yet?
> Happy birthday to E.


Happy Birthday to E from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hehehe the look on her face is confused but I think Michael was being silly and she couldn't take her eyes off of him!


That would probably be it, these young babies, have to know about everything that is happening! Their growing brain is just soaking up everything, and it is the best time for her to learn anything that one would like her to be able to do later on! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Judi!


Thanks Lisa I had a surprise, roudy Call, from DD4, and her 4 little devilish Angels. I miss them so much! ????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi! ???????? :sm01: xxxooo


Thank you Pam, and for the birthday cakes. I was supposed to have a chocolate sponge cake, with strawberries and cream, with my craft friends, but unfortunately was at a funeral, for the husband of one of the Craft Ladies. He wasn't a well man, but his death was very unexpected.
The rest of the day was filled with texts, and calls from my family. So all things considered, I had a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thank you Pam, and for the birthday cakes. I was supposed to have a chocolate sponge cake, with strawberries and cream, with my craft friends, but unfortunately was at a funeral, for the husband of one of the Craft Ladies. He wasn't a well man, but his death was very unexpected.
> The rest of the day was filled with texts, and calls from my family. So all things considered, I had a great day! xoxoxo


Sounds like a wonderful day, other than the funeral. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> ????♥???? Happy Birthday Judi ????♥????





lifeline said:


> And happy birthday from me as well Judi. Hope you have had a great day x


Thanks Ange and Rebecca, I have had a wonderful day, of not doing very much at all! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk and long may it last. Off to knit and natter later and then hopefully off to the hospital to get my eye seen to so a busy day for me today. Must find something to take to knit this morning, probably a scarf or something easy. Have a good day. xx


I hope you had a very enjoyable day. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had an uneventful journey home apart from the drive home from the ferry where the main road was closed and we had to do a bit of a detour round the country roads, but still made it home by 11 pm. Bentley was please to see us and spent the whole night asleep on my shoulder. He seems to have forgiven us for leaving him and he got on well with our neighbour.
> 
> I am only just up and a bit sore from my travels other than that I am feeling fine.
> 
> Washing, shopping and a birthday meal this evening for my gs2 who is 15 today. Also happy birthday Judi. Hope it was a good one. xx
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Oh yes, A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to GS2 ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know I'm really late but just want to wish Judi a very happy birthday, with lots of love xxxx


Thanks June, I LOVE it! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from the boat. We will fock in Portsmouth within the next half hour and once through Customs we should be home in an hour.
> 
> Nice calm crossing. X


watch your language young lady!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cooler London! Have just been scrubbing part of the stair carpet as I tripped up the stairs last night with a tray of coffee in my hands - Oops!!! As previously mentioned, the carpet is almost coffee coloured anyway but is now a shade darker in parts!!
> 
> Off to see my friend today, hope you all have a lovely day/evening, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxx


You didn't spill any coffee, you are "spot dying" your Stair carpet! :sm09: :sm06: :sm17: 
Enjoy your visit with your friend! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> At night is when we see all the forest animal dart in front of our vehicle. Also the our sky was quite beautiful last night as the moon is quite full.


How do you know? You're never out at night!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They are now saying that the prices are going back down to where they were originally. ???
> The saudis said that they would get the burned out plants back up and running faster than anyone expected so our gas stations figured they couldn't keep the prices up for that long, but this is silly.


On the same subject, I went for petrol earlier today and could not find a pump offering 'unleaded'. I was getting a bit panicky as I had very little left in the tank, my bad, and the next petrol station is a good way away. Eventually I asked a guy coming out of the shop and he said they've all been relabelled and now say 95 on a green label. I believe this is going to happen all over so be prepared!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you were wearing your bubble wrap armor when you tripped on the stairs.Glad it was a trip and not a fall.


It was a stumble, new slippers with thicker soles!! :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Oh dear Janet; just two replies and both sarcy! Leave the room now and don't come back until you can say something nice!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> watch your language young lady!


TMI?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

OK. I'm back. You are all lovely ladies and I love you all. The sun is shining and I hope its warmth is enjoyable to lots of people. 

It was lovely at the airport this morning with some old friends joining us.

I'll shut up now and get on with some work.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> On the same subject, I went for petrol earlier today and could not find a pump offering 'unleaded'. I was getting a bit panicky as I had very little left in the tank, my bad, and the next petrol station is a good way away. Eventually I asked a guy coming out of the shop and he said they've all been relabelled and now say 95 on a green label. I believe this is going to happen all over so be prepared!!


I take diesel.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> TMI?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


she accidentally wrote that she would fock at Portsmouth.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's progress.
> The prawns sound good.
> My favourite restaurant changed hands and menus. I've been in once and have not been back. I'm glad that your newish restaurant was better than that.


Yes, we were happy that the meal was good also! I think we might go back there for Eddy's birthday, in October, or just for a lunch outing, at odd times through the year!
I have definitely had some progress, since beginning the CBD, the formula of mine, must be a bit different, to the one DD has! When I had a dose of hers, to see if it would work for me, I was pain free for almost 24 hours, but I am happy with what has been achieved for me, so far, as my pain episodes are less extreme; and it is early days, so far. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> No trish it's for a friend....I think I maybe should do one for myself to put over my shoulders when I'm watching to. Maybe I might. Hope mr j is doing all right and you are a bit more rested. Love you trish





nitz8catz said:


> Definitely make one for yourself. You've been saying you've been cold lately. It'll keep your lap warm while you are making it and your shoulders warm when you are finished.


Very good suggestion, Susan! Make yourself a Christmas present! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun with the family.
> I hope you can find another group to join when over 60s folds.


What she said, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Nobody needs an excuse. If it's pretty and you can afford it, buy it. If can always join your stash until it tells you what it wants to be.
> (Which is why I'm surrounded by yarn.)


haha ha ...... I know that description, did you come to visit me, while I was out? ???????????? :sm06: :sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good. It sounds like you have had this longer than most.


Yes, I think I have, when I saw the Opthalmologist, all those years ago, he said that not many people get cateracts before they were in their 60's, and at that time, which I don't remember the date, but I think it was in my early 50's, but they weren't " ripe" enough to be removed, at that time! ???? I'am hoping that the time has arrived, by now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> she accidentally wrote that she would fock at Portsmouth.


Yes love, I got that so I said 'too much info?'!!! :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Again I am amazed at how things are different from one side of the pond to the other. Different not better or worse. All our stations that I know of have unleaded for over 40 years. When we had a diesel truck we almost ran out in South Dakota because most stations did not have diesel.Good thing we had two fuel tanks. That was 10 years ago.


London Girl said:


> On the same subject, I went for petrol earlier today and could not find a pump offering 'unleaded'. I was getting a bit panicky as I had very little left in the tank, my bad, and the next petrol station is a good way away. Eventually I asked a guy coming out of the shop and he said they've all been relabelled and now say 95 on a green label. I believe this is going to happen all over so be prepared!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> They are now saying that the prices are going back down to where they were originally. ???
> The saudis said that they would get the burned out plants back up and running faster than anyone expected so our gas stations figured they couldn't keep the prices up for that long, but this is silly.


It is absolutely ridiculous, I think it is time to phase out the fossil fuels, and begin using the Renewable Energy Sources, much more, and also develop (or make) more vehicles that ron on alternative fuels! 
I have no idea how to do that, but surely all the Uni Students (current and previous) who have entered the Solar Vehicle Challenge, which is run from Darwin to Adelaide, can work out how to make Solar powered vehicles, for all the different needs, eg family cars, Recreational Vehicles, and work vehicles; surely it wouldn't be too difficult to do! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off a little early and make myself a cup of tea. I'm just dragging this morning.
> Everyone have a great day,.


I hope you were able to find that bit of oomph that one needs, to be able to complete work tasks adequately! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, decided to take a no purl ribbed scarf to do, mind-numbing pattern but at least I can listen to all the natter then. Just waiting for the time to pass now until we set off for the hospital. xx


I hope all goes well, and the problem with your eye, is a very easy fix! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Again I am amazed at how things are different from one side of the pond to the other. Different not better or worse. All our stations that I know of have unleaded for over 40 years. When we had a diesel truck we almost ran out in South Dakota because most stations did not have diesel.Good thing we had two fuel tanks. That was 10 years ago.


Well that was the case here the last time I filled up! It seems the petrol is the same, they have just stopped calling it unleade!! Go figure!! x


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day, other than the funeral. xxxooo


Yes, it was; but even the funeral was a positive one. He had a large family, and a huge number of friends; and it was a very land back man. It was a really nice funeral. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> On the same subject, I went for petrol earlier today and could not find a pump offering 'unleaded'. I was getting a bit panicky as I had very little left in the tank, my bad, and the next petrol station is a good way away. Eventually I asked a guy coming out of the shop and he said they've all been relabelled and now say 95 on a green label. I believe this is going to happen all over so be prepared!!


wow ...... thanks for the warning! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> she accidentally wrote that she would fock at Portsmouth.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear Janet; just two replies and both sarcy! Leave the room now and don't come back until you can say something nice!


You're only saying what we all thought. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Report on my eye ------------------- absolutely nothing. Got to the hospital they didn't have a clue what I was having done just thought it was straight forward correction. So wrong clinic, wrong doctor, now have to go to the day surgery centre to see a surgeon there which will take at least another 3 weeks. Not sure what happened to the letter from my previous surgeon. So I'm still where I was this morning. At least knit and natter was good this morning and had lunch out so not all bad, just the important bit. xx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> she accidentally wrote that she would fock at Portsmouth.


I saw it to but decided to behave lol ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> It is absolutely ridiculous, I think it is time to phase out the fossil fuels, and begin using the Renewable Energy Sources, much more, and also develop (or make) more vehicles that ron on alternative fuels!
> I have no idea how to do that, but surely all the Uni Students (current and previous) who have entered the Solar Vehicle Challenge, which is run from Darwin to Adelaide, can work out how to make Solar powered vehicles, for all the different needs, eg family cars, Recreational Vehicles, and work vehicles; surely it wouldn't be too difficult to do! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxoxoxo


Over here Uncle Sam is still worried about squeezing as much money from people as possible! They are talking about charging by the mile for electric cars!!?! Are you serious!?!?! Just because they don't pay as many taxes for gas. I don't have an electric car but if I did I would be so angry at this. Because you still pay taxes on electricity!!!! It's robbery is what it is. Cars could run on solar, water, electric.. it's been done. But that would cost governments trillions of dollars, so it will never happen.

Ugh! Rant over. Sorry


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Over here Uncle Sam is still worried about squeezing as much money from people as possible! They are talking about charging by the mile for electric cars!!?! Are you serious!?!?! Just because they don't pay as many taxes for gas. I don't have an electric car but if I did I would be so angry at this. Because you still pay taxes on electricity!!!! It's robbery is what it is. Cars could run on solar, water, electric.. it's been done. But that would cost governments trillions of dollars, so it will never happen.
> 
> Ugh! Rant over. Sorry


You tell 'em girl! xxxx


----------



## Islander

????​Happiest of Birthday's to you Judi!????​❤​


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I know I'm really late but just want to wish Judi a very happy birthday, with lots of love xxxx


What a lovely card you found June... very Judi! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you were wearing your bubble wrap armor when you tripped on the stairs.Glad it was a trip and not a fall.


The mention of bubble wrap and one person comes to mind! Sorry June :sm17: .. I went down yesterday too, moving a wheelbarrow full of water and weeds guess it put me off my balance. At least the gravel was soft :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> What a lovely card you found June... very Judi! xxx


Thank you, I liked it too!! xxx


----------



## jinx

I try to be so careful not to slip or fall. Every once in awhile I slip and think I must be more careful. It happens to all of us. Hope the only thing that is hurting today is your dignity.????


Islander said:


> The mention of bubble wrap and one person comes to mind! Sorry June :sm17: .. I went down yesterday too, moving a wheelbarrow full of water and weeds guess it put me off my balance. At least the gravel was soft :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The mention of bubble wrap and one person comes to mind! Sorry June :sm17: .. I went down yesterday too, moving a wheelbarrow full of water and weeds guess it put me off my balance. At least the gravel was soft :sm15:


Oh no! Did you do yourself any damage? I do hope not! Maybe we should order a bulk supply of bubble wrap and share it out!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Report on my eye ------------------- absolutely nothing. Got to the hospital they didn't have a clue what I was having done just thought it was straight forward correction. So wrong clinic, wrong doctor, now have to go to the day surgery centre to see a surgeon there which will take at least another 3 weeks. Not sure what happened to the letter from my previous surgeon. So I'm still where I was this morning. At least knit and natter was good this morning and had lunch out so not all bad, just the important bit. xx


Oh, brother. They can't seem to get anything right for you with this eye issue. :sm22: What's going on with your knee issue? Glad you enjoyed your knit and natter and got lunch out, too. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Report on my eye ------------------- absolutely nothing. Got to the hospital they didn't have a clue what I was having done just thought it was straight forward correction. So wrong clinic, wrong doctor, now have to go to the day surgery centre to see a surgeon there which will take at least another 3 weeks. Not sure what happened to the letter from my previous surgeon. So I'm still where I was this morning. At least knit and natter was good this morning and had lunch out so not all bad, just the important bit. xx


Wow, they need to communicate a bit better don't they


----------



## jinx

Did you hear me scream? I cannot believe you have to endure all this. I was sure hoping you would have you eye taken care of today. 
Makes me very thankful that I can see my doctor the same day I call, if it is urgent. Makes me glad I can schedule an appointment with a specialist in less than a month. Yes, it does cost me $10.00 per visit.

(Show Tags)quote=Barn-dweller]Report on my eye ------------------- absolutely nothing. Got to the hospital they didn't have a clue what I was having done just thought it was straight forward correction. So wrong clinic, wrong doctor, now have to go to the day surgery centre to see a surgeon there which will take at least another 3 weeks. Not sure what happened to the letter from my previous surgeon. So I'm still where I was this morning. At least knit and natter was good this morning and had lunch out so not all bad, just the important bit. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Supposedly the reason for the charge to electric cars has to do with road repair. Taxes charged on gasoline is suppose to go towards road repair. Electric cars do not pay those taxes but still get the benefits of the road repair. For all we pay in gas tax, I would think the roads would be in better repair.


linkan said:


> Over here Uncle Sam is still worried about squeezing as much money from people as possible! They are talking about charging by the mile for electric cars!!?! Are you serious!?!?! Just because they don't pay as many taxes for gas. I don't have an electric car but if I did I would be so angry at this. Because you still pay taxes on electricity!!!! It's robbery is what it is. Cars could run on solar, water, electric.. it's been done. But that would cost governments trillions of dollars, so it will never happen.
> 
> Ugh! Rant over. Sorry


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, brother. They can't seem to get anything right for you with this eye issue. :sm22: What's going on with your knee issue? Glad you enjoyed your knit and natter and got lunch out, too. :sm24: xxxooo


Absolute silence on the knee front. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Absolute silence on the knee front. xx


That is ridiculous and has to be incredibly frustrating for you! :sm22: :sm22: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I came up this afternoon. At the moment he is looking in and out of draws to find a passport photo, I've come to bed. They are so laid back. He'll need his passport for Monday. I'm staying out of it.????

Sue isn't well today at all, I think she has got what I had. She is going crazy with her FM. And crying for the least bit thing. She definitely needs help. We went to see if we could get an appointment with dr but she has to go at 8am tomorrow to see if there are any appointments. Her doctors sucks.....she is staying off work for the rest of the week. She finds everything so difficult at the moment. We went and had coffee when we were at the doctors, and she was tearful again. I mentioned Albert and she was in tears again. Nope...she definitely need help.

Donna came today. I think the world of her but I have to tidy up after her when she's gone. Just little things, she leaves the top off washing up liquid so if it falls out of the cupboard fairy liquid is all over the floor? Do you know, this is from the bottom of my heart, I really think I need to get a flipping life. If this is all I have to worry about it beggars belief. I'm getting finerky as I'm getting older. I need a problem. I'm really going to try and stop getting agitated over things.

I'm going to catch up now, love you all. X


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> And happy birthday from me as well Judi. Hope you have had a great day x


Happy birthday to you judi, whenever it's the 18th. You are upside down. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Glad you're home safely, it doesn't feel the same when you are out of the country!! Wishing Mr E a very happy birthday!! xxxx


Happy birthday to Eliott. I think I've spelt his name wrong but I still want him to have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I laugh at myself when I get old lady finerky. My daughter was here for several hours including lunch and supper. When she cleans up she hangs the dishcloth over the faucet. I hate that! At least 4 times that day I took that stupid dishcloth off the faucet. Grr, who taught her such a bothersome habit.
Hope Sue gets some help or is able to get better on her own. Could hormones add to her discomfort?


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I came up this afternoon. At the moment he is looking in and out of draws to find a passport photo, I've come to bed. They are so laid back. He'll need his passport for Monday. I'm staying out of it.????
> 
> Sue isn't well today at all, I think she has got what I had. She is going crazy with her FM. And crying for the least bit thing. She definitely needs help. We went to see if we could get an appointment with dr but she has to go at 8am tomorrow to see if there are any appointments. Her doctors sucks.....she is staying off work for the rest of the week. She finds everything so difficult at the moment. We went and had coffee when we were at the doctors, and she was tearful again. I mentioned Albert and she was in tears again. Nope...she definitely need help.
> 
> Donna came today. I think the world of her but I have to tidy up after her when she's gone. Just little things, she leaves the top off washing up liquid so if it falls out of the cupboard fairy liquid is all over the floor? Do you know, this is from the bottom of my heart, I really think I need to get a flipping life. If this is all I have to worry about it beggars relief . I'm getting finerky as I'm getting older. I need a problem. I'm really going to try and stop getting agitated over things.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, love you all. X


----------



## Islander

We have sunshine today after a week of torrid rain, so cheery. Just had some lamb stew for lunch, I can not get enough of it. Unfortunately I could never raise them to eat, as they have the most soulful eyes... I would not make a good farmer's wife! 

Have a bit of a bruise on my hip, nothing to cry about though. I could see us being the bubble twins June, Mom used to always tell me I was an accident prone kid... perhaps if you're told that often enough you get that way! Lets blame Mom.. ????​

Mr J is doing very well now.. hoping it keeps up. Mom is on a program that monitors her from home for a 3 month trial, her BP, pulse, oxygen saturation, weight and even how many steps she takes in a day. All by a special ipad that is bluetooth. She hits buttons that ask daily questions, monitored 24 hrs day by nurses, if anything untoward comes up they call her or send the right help. It's awesome, takes some stress off of me and she feels more secure. 

I bought a new bottle of pickle relish this week and put it away right next to the one I bought last week... oh dear... I'm losing it!!! Going to try and catch up now. oxoxox


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Yep the fallen leaves have already begun to gather in the corner of my garden, they'll be all over before long!! xx


If you trip up the stairs, I think it means you are going to a wedding? ????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> watch your language young lady!


I noticed the mistake too my saxy, the auto spell could have gone so wrong...hahaha????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I laugh at myself when I get old lady finerky. My daughter was here for several hours including lunch and supper. When she cleans up she hangs the dishcloth over the faucet. I hate that! At least 4 times that day I took that stupid dishcloth off the faucet. Grr, who taught her such a bothersome habit.
> Hope Sue gets some help or is able to get better on her own. Could hormones add to her discomfort?


Jinx, our youngest daughter always seemed to spill water any time she had anything to do with it.. shower, bath, dishes, laundry.... all over the floor and counter. I'd have to go along and swab after her every time. She still is that way, sigh.. and doesn't like to be picked up on it. Living on a boat in the middle of the ocean suits her doesn't it, you can spill all you want! I use sponges and drop them in mild bleach after I'm done with them for the day.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> she accidentally wrote that she would fock at Portsmouth.


And at the crossing hahaha, she's had a busy night I think.????


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I noticed the mistake too my saxy, the auto spell could have gone so wrong...hahaha????


Was that you Grandma! haha!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I laugh at myself when I get old lady finerky. My daughter was here for several hours including lunch and supper. When she cleans up she hangs the dishcloth over the faucet. I hate that! At least 4 times that day I took that stupid dishcloth off the faucet. Grr, who taught her such a bothersome habit.
> Hope Sue gets some help or is able to get better on her own. Could hormones add to her discomfort?


She is at a funny age I suppose but I think it's mainly accumulative of things. I wish I could help. She never had much rest in the holidays and decided to decorate. Then Stephen was off for two weeks and not everything is tidied yet. She's having a good sort out which only she can do. But we did get some books and games into her boot for to take to school. I always think of her as having 3 boys....being honest Stephen does pull his weight but mams always see to washing and ironing. Anne many other jobs, she basically is not well and it's time to start winding down in her job. She's physically not fit any more. So, she gets cross with herself and it starts all over again.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I came up this afternoon. At the moment he is looking in and out of draws to find a passport photo, I've come to bed. They are so laid back. He'll need his passport for Monday. I'm staying out of it.????
> 
> Sue isn't well today at all, I think she has got what I had. She is going crazy with her FM. And crying for the least bit thing. She definitely needs help. We went to see if we could get an appointment with dr but she has to go at 8am tomorrow to see if there are any appointments. Her doctors sucks.....she is staying off work for the rest of the week. She finds everything so difficult at the moment. We went and had coffee when we were at the doctors, and she was tearful again. I mentioned Albert and she was in tears again. Nope...she definitely need help.
> 
> Donna came today. I think the world of her but I have to tidy up after her when she's gone. Just little things, she leaves the top off washing up liquid so if it falls out of the cupboard fairy liquid is all over the floor? Do you know, this is from the bottom of my heart, I really think I need to get a flipping life. If this is all I have to worry about it beggars relief . I'm getting finerky as I'm getting older. I need a problem. I'm really going to try and stop getting agitated over things.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, love you all. X


Poor Sue I hope she's not going through depression. Shall send good vibes to her from over the pond. I wish I had learned to dance, I hear that that it is good for driving out everything that bothers you and free's one spirit... unfortunately for me I have 2 left feet and no sense of direction...disaster! :sm04: Do you have a Red Hat Society in the UK, they are all finerky and make it great fun!


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Was that you Grandma! haha!


Hahaha. No it was our Josephine. I nearly did that one night on here, boy was I made fun of. It's all part of the laughter we all enjoy. After all these years we know where we are all coming from. Ahaha. Glad mr j is doing better for you.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Poor Sue I hope she's not going through depression. Shall send good vibes to her from over the pond. I wish I had learned to dance, I hear that that it is good for driving out everything that bothers you and free's one spirit... unfortunately for me I have 2 left feet and no sense of direction...disaster! :sm04: Do you have a Red Hat Society in the UK, they are all finerky and make it great fun!


Oh I think you are totally correct. She is very depressed so needs some help, if she can ever get in the bloody doctors to see someone.????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Supposedly the reason for the charge to electric cars has to do with road repair. Taxes charged on gasoline is suppose to go towards road repair. Electric cars do not pay those taxes but still get the benefits of the road repair. For all we pay in gas tax, I would think the roads would be in better repair.


That's what they call it. Tax for road service. .. but how much of that do you believe? Sorry I fell like tax is tax . And it all goes to the same place.


----------



## jinx

WHAT did you do on here? Certainly not what Josephine said she did?


grandma susan said:


> Hahaha. No it was our Josephine. I nearly did that one night on here, boy was I made fun of. It's all part of the laughter we all enjoy. After all these years we know where we are all coming from. Ahaha. Glad mr j is doing better for you.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Report on my eye ------------------- absolutely nothing. Got to the hospital they didn't have a clue what I was having done just thought it was straight forward correction. So wrong clinic, wrong doctor, now have to go to the day surgery centre to see a surgeon there which will take at least another 3 weeks. Not sure what happened to the letter from my previous surgeon. So I'm still where I was this morning. At least knit and natter was good this morning and had lunch out so not all bad, just the important bit. xx


I've been going through the same thing this week with the health authority, appts being changed or not booked at all, no notice given to us what so ever. I could have eaten a few people alive the last few days, and my nature is not that way, so you know I'm flipping mad! Need some voodoo dolls and pins lol! :sm15:


----------



## jinx

I was not disagreeing with you.


linkan said:


> That's what they call it. Tax for road service. .. but how much of that do you believe? Sorry I fell like tax is tax . And it all goes to the same place.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> And at the crossing hahaha, she's had a busy night I think.????


I apologize... It was Josephine was it! I owe you one now.. :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Marg bort me these last week cos i has the flu


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> WHAT did you do on here? Certainly not what Josephine said she did?


I thought I was typing the word wonderful....but it substituted the letter L for a K!, it caused a few strange comments. I don't know why it did that


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to settle down with my book now girls, I'm hoping to finish it tonight. Have a great nite,


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> watch your language young lady!


Oops. That was a definite attack of typolitis ! Sorry x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday to Eliott. I think I've spelt his name wrong but I still want him to have a great day.


2LLs and 2TTs but the rest was right xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just back from having a Chinese take aways for Elliott's 15th birthday. He's not feeling to good, his has a cold which gas caused his sdthma to flair up and he is briised all over from coming off worse in a rugby game! Apart from that he had a good day.

Please save some bubble wrap for me as my hip is giving away a bit too frequently now and I managed to walk into a glass door as I did not see it!

Going to do a bit of knitting now. X


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> She is at a funny age I suppose but I think it's mainly accumulative of things. I wish I could help. She never had much rest in the holidays and decided to decorate. Then Stephen was off for two weeks and not everything is tidied yet. She's having a good sort out which only she can do. But we did get some books and games into her boot for to take to school. I always think of her as having 3 boys....being honest Stephen does pull his weight but mams always see to washing and ironing. Anne many other jobs, she basically is not well and it's time to start winding down in her job. She's physically not fit any more. So, she gets cross with herself and it starts all over again.


Healing hugs to Sue xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Marg bort me these last week cos i has the flu


Lovely flowers and thoughtful Marg. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone, anyone from another sunny day in Norfolk. Very quiet on here during our night, what you all been up to? Not a lot planned for today after yesterday's fiasco but might do some ironing. I can't seem to settle to knit at the moment so am knitting some squares to use up some of my DK stash. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Knitting squares is always a good idea. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned for today so might just sit and do some sewing up squares. I did a lot in France so need to finish them off now.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned for today so might just sit and do some sewing up squares. I did a lot in France so need to finish them off now.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Good morning, glad to see someone else here this morning was giving up hope. I've done my ironing and apart from dinner will probably have a lazy day, need to pack up the kitchen over the weekend and move what I need into the utility room. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). Temperature going up this afternoon.
I did a little knitting on my Shifty,
It's been hard to get moving this morning.
Knit Night tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, glad to see someone else here this morning was giving up hope. I've done my ironing and apart from dinner will probably have a lazy day, need to pack up the kitchen over the weekend and move what I need into the utility room. xx


What are you doing to the kitchen now?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned for today so might just sit and do some sewing up squares. I did a lot in France so need to finish them off now.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
I hope your sewing up goes quickly. It's my least favourite part.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, anyone from another sunny day in Norfolk. Very quiet on here during our night, what you all been up to? Not a lot planned for today after yesterday's fiasco but might do some ironing. I can't seem to settle to knit at the moment so am knitting some squares to use up some of my DK stash. You all have a good day. xx


Are you going to sew the squares together?
I need to read back, what fiasco?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from having a Chinese take aways for Elliott's 15th birthday. He's not feeling to good, his has a cold which gas caused his sdthma to flair up and he is briised all over from coming off worse in a rugby game! Apart from that he had a good day.
> 
> Please save some bubble wrap for me as my hip is giving away a bit too frequently now and I managed to walk into a glass door as I did not see it!
> 
> Going to do a bit of knitting now. X


I hope Elliott is feeling better soon.
I walked into a glass door once when we had a ton of my father's co-workers over for a party. I took a chunk out of my glasses, so you know I hit that glass pretty hard.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I thought I was typing the word wonderful....but it substituted the letter L for a K!, it caused a few strange comments. I don't know why it did that


oops. Don't you just love spell-check. Sometimes I wonder if spell-check's programmers have a sense of humour.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Marg bort me these last week cos i has the flu


Pretty flowers.
Get better soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> I hope your sewing up goes quickly. It's my least favourite part.


I actually enjoy it????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I hope Elliott is feeling better soon.
> I walked into a glass door once when we had a ton of my father's co-workers over for a party. I took a chunk out of my glasses, so you know I hit that glass pretty hard.


With my cataracts I just can't see things so well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've been going through the same thing this week with the health authority, appts being changed or not booked at all, no notice given to us what so ever. I could have eaten a few people alive the last few days, and my nature is not that way, so you know I'm flipping mad! Need some voodoo dolls and pins lol! :sm15:


Be a bulldog. You don't have to be loud, just persistent, and keep at it until you get what you want. They are hoping that you will tire and drop it.
I hope you get all your appointments set up.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Supposedly the reason for the charge to electric cars has to do with road repair. Taxes charged on gasoline is suppose to go towards road repair. Electric cars do not pay those taxes but still get the benefits of the road repair. For all we pay in gas tax, I would think the roads would be in better repair.





linkan said:


> That's what they call it. Tax for road service. .. but how much of that do you believe? Sorry I fell like tax is tax . And it all goes to the same place.


They make no bones up here about the taxes going to the general pot. We have a tire tax as well as gas taxes. And now we have a carbon tax on the gas as well. But the stickers telling us about the tax are all falling off the gas pumps. The provincial government says they will look into the stickers. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Poor Sue I hope she's not going through depression. Shall send good vibes to her from over the pond. I wish I had learned to dance, I hear that that it is good for driving out everything that bothers you and free's one spirit... unfortunately for me I have 2 left feet and no sense of direction...disaster! :sm04: Do you have a Red Hat Society in the UK, they are all finerky and make it great fun!


If you have 2 left feet, just make sure that you have a lot of room when you dance. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Jinx, our youngest daughter always seemed to spill water any time she had anything to do with it.. shower, bath, dishes, laundry.... all over the floor and counter. I'd have to go along and swab after her every time. She still is that way, sigh.. and doesn't like to be picked up on it. Living on a boat in the middle of the ocean suits her doesn't it, you can spill all you want! I use sponges and drop them in mild bleach after I'm done with them for the day.


I'm the clean up machine for my family here too. Mum drops things whenever she stops thinking of them, so I'm constantly putting things back or finding things for her. DD doesn't put anything away. She will also walk from the garden through the house to the front door with dirty shoes on. I'm glad that path is all tiles, so easy to clean. Mum tries to clean, but usually picks up the most disgusting cloth to try to clean and I end up cleaning up after her cleaning up. 
I go through a lot of sponges because they are never wrung out and are just dropped into the bottom of the sink. I have a bowl for them, but they are never returned to the bowl.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> What are you doing to the kitchen now?


Having a new one put in coincidentally at the same time as the conservatory is being continued, starting Monday. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> If you trip up the stairs, I think it means you are going to a wedding? ????


Haven't heard that one before.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Are you going to sew the squares together?
> I need to read back, what fiasco?


My eye treatment that didn't happen as they had the wrong information on what they were supposed to do and therefore couldn't do it yesterday so at least 3 more weeks to wait. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We have sunshine today after a week of torrid rain, so cheery. Just had some lamb stew for lunch, I can not get enough of it. Unfortunately I could never raise them to eat, as they have the most soulful eyes... I would not make a good farmer's wife!
> 
> Have a bit of a bruise on my hip, nothing to cry about though. I could see us being the bubble twins June, Mom used to always tell me I was an accident prone kid... perhaps if you're told that often enough you get that way! Lets blame Mom.. ????
> 
> Mr J is doing very well now.. hoping it keeps up. Mom is on a program that monitors her from home for a 3 month trial, her BP, pulse, oxygen saturation, weight and even how many steps she takes in a day. All by a special ipad that is bluetooth. She hits buttons that ask daily questions, monitored 24 hrs day by nurses, if anything untoward comes up they call her or send the right help. It's awesome, takes some stress off of me and she feels more secure.
> 
> I bought a new bottle of pickle relish this week and put it away right next to the one I bought last week... oh dear... I'm losing it!!! Going to try and catch up now. oxoxox


I bought two bottles of pickle relish too. I couldn't find the big jar of relish and had to buy a little one. It was so tiny that I didnt' see it in the fridge and bought another.
That program for your mum sounds great. Why not use the technology?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My eye treatment that didn't happen as they had the wrong information on what they were supposed to do and therefore couldn't do it yesterday so at least 3 more weeks to wait. xx :sm16:


They've started rolling out an electronic system over here so all the doctors and specialists see the same information and don't have to wait for the papers to get faxed to the right place.
I hope it gets straightened out soon,.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Having a new one put in coincidentally at the same time as the conservatory is being continued, starting Monday. xx


So Chaos will reign in your house next week, and it won't be a crafty Chaos.
I hope all the workers work quickly and everything is done correctly the first time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> So Chaos will reign in your house next week, and it won't be a crafty Chaos.
> I hope all the workers work quickly and everything is done correctly the first time.


Fingers well and truly crossed here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> With my cataracts I just can't see things so well.


With mum's cataracts, she says everything is too dark. She has to turn on all the lights in every room that she goes through so she doesn't walk into things.
Will your cataracts be fixed soon?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I actually enjoy it????


Can you sew together my flowers on my Frida blanket? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now. I'm going to get stuck behind the school buses again.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I came up this afternoon. At the moment he is looking in and out of draws to find a passport photo, I've come to bed. They are so laid back. He'll need his passport for Monday. I'm staying out of it.????
> 
> Sue isn't well today at all, I think she has got what I had. She is going crazy with her FM. And crying for the least bit thing. She definitely needs help. We went to see if we could get an appointment with dr but she has to go at 8am tomorrow to see if there are any appointments. Her doctors sucks.....she is staying off work for the rest of the week. She finds everything so difficult at the moment. We went and had coffee when we were at the doctors, and she was tearful again. I mentioned Albert and she was in tears again. Nope...she definitely need help.
> 
> Donna came today. I think the world of her but I have to tidy up after her when she's gone. Just little things, she leaves the top off washing up liquid so if it falls out of the cupboard fairy liquid is all over the floor? Do you know, this is from the bottom of my heart, I really think I need to get a flipping life. If this is all I have to worry about it beggars belief. I'm getting finerky as I'm getting older. I need a problem. I'm really going to try and stop getting agitated over things.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, love you all. X


It's the little things that annoy us because we can rarely do anything about the big things. Donna could, and should, put the top back on the washing up fluid. Sue can do nothing until she can get an appointment.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> With mum's cataracts, she says everything is too dark. She has to turn on all the lights in every room that she goes through so she doesn't walk into things.
> Will your cataracts be fixed soon?


Yes I need all the lights on. Hopefully the right one will be done next year. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Can you sew together my flowers on my Frida blanket? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Yes of course xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I laugh at myself when I get old lady finerky. My daughter was here for several hours including lunch and supper. When she cleans up she hangs the dishcloth over the faucet. I hate that! At least 4 times that day I took that stupid dishcloth off the faucet. Grr, who taught her such a bothersome habit.
> Hope Sue gets some help or is able to get better on her own. Could hormones add to her discomfort?


 She's hanging it to dry. Aren't we finicky! It's our house and we have our own set ways and no-one has the right to change them. I totally understand and I hate the dishcloth hung over the tap as well. As for leaving tops off things...grrrh.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Poor Sue I hope she's not going through depression. Shall send good vibes to her from over the pond. I wish I had learned to dance, I hear that that it is good for driving out everything that bothers you and free's one spirit... unfortunately for me I have 2 left feet and no sense of direction...disaster! :sm04: Do you have a Red Hat Society in the UK, they are all finerky and make it great fun!


I danced all the time when I was younger. I can't now. It really is good for releasing tension.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I thought I was typing the word wonderful....but it substituted the letter L for a K!, it caused a few strange comments. I don't know why it did that


I cannot imagine!


----------



## SaxonLady

DH's leg is getting more painful. He is convinced that the Dr missed something on the X-rays. She said that the hip and knee joints were badly bruised but after 8 weeks the pain is increasing. I agree that he should go back and ask them to have another look but he is nervous about asking. He is dosed up to the eyeballs with codydromal (spelling?) but still cannot get comfortable. As for sleep.....


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Report on my eye ------------------- absolutely nothing. Got to the hospital they didn't have a clue what I was having done just thought it was straight forward correction. So wrong clinic, wrong doctor, now have to go to the day surgery centre to see a surgeon there which will take at least another 3 weeks. Not sure what happened to the letter from my previous surgeon. So I'm still where I was this morning. At least knit and natter was good this morning and had lunch out so not all bad, just the important bit. xx


Isn't that always the way, if something is going to go wrong, it will be the one thing that one doesn't want to go wrong! I really hope you get to see the correct person very soon. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Over here Uncle Sam is still worried about squeezing as much money from people as possible! They are talking about charging by the mile for electric cars!!?! Are you serious!?!?! Just because they don't pay as many taxes for gas. I don't have an electric car but if I did I would be so angry at this. Because you still pay taxes on electricity!!!! It's robbery is what it is. Cars could run on solar, water, electric.. it's been done. But that would cost governments trillions of dollars, so it will never happen.
> 
> Ugh! Rant over. Sorry


Rant away! Personally, I think all of the Governments are the same, some arejust move honest about how they are screwing everyone, except the Highest paid people, in any given country, and the people related to the Governing Party's!
Now having said this, if Big Brother, or Sister, is watching us, I might be a Political Prisoner next week; or even tomorrow!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> ???? Happiest of Birthday's to you Judi!???? ❤


Thanks Trish, I absolutely love the lizard, and if I wasn't already home, I would've become very Homesick. It is a beautiful lizard! ????☺???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know I'm really late but just want to wish Judi a very happy birthday, with lots of love xxxx





Islander said:


> What a lovely card you found June... very Judi! xxx


I don't know if I actually said this about your card June, but I absolutely loved your card also, both the gecko, and your card really does signify home, for me! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The mention of bubble wrap and one person comes to mind! Sorry June :sm17: .. I went down yesterday too, moving a wheelbarrow full of water and weeds guess it put me off my balance. At least the gravel was soft :sm15:


I think it might be about time, that some of you ladies begin to think about completing a Risk Assessment, for falls! I am beginning to get quite worried about how safe some of you are, on your own 2 feet!!! ???????????? I think a few extra Large Rolls of Bubble wrap, wouldn't go astray, in 1 or 2 households, I could name! ????☹???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh no! Did you do yourself any damage? I do hope not! Maybe we should order a bulk supply of bubble wrap and share it out!! xxxx


Hahaha ...... I knew someone else would come up with something like that, before I got on here! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, brother. They can't seem to get anything right for you with this eye issue. :sm22: What's going on with your knee issue? Glad you enjoyed your knit and natter and got lunch out, too. :sm24: xxxooo


Totally agree with Pam, on all of the above! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Supposedly the reason for the charge to electric cars has to do with road repair. Taxes charged on gasoline is suppose to go towards road repair. Electric cars do not pay those taxes but still get the benefits of the road repair. For all we pay in gas tax, I would think the roads would be in better repair.


The electric cars may not use the regular type of fuel, but they still need to refuel, with electricity, so money is exchanged, when the Electricity is accessed for refueling; so one would think that the Govt. of any country that already have functioning electric vehicles, would have had the forethought, to set up a similar system that they have with the purchase of fuel! So that as the electric cars become more common, par of the cost of re-charging would go towards keeping the Roads in good repair! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday to you judi, whenever it's the 18th. You are upside down. Xx


No Susan, I am definitely not upside down, otherwise I would be standing on my hands; and that is for too difficult for me to do! ????????????
Thank you for the Birthday Wishes, I had a lovely day, but I will have a better day on Saturday, when I see DD3, and her family I???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We have sunshine today after a week of torrid rain, so cheery. Just had some lamb stew for lunch, I can not get enough of it. Unfortunately I could never raise them to eat, as they have the most soulful eyes... I would not make a good farmer's wife!
> 
> Have a bit of a bruise on my hip, nothing to cry about though. I could see us being the bubble twins June, Mom used to always tell me I was an accident prone kid... perhaps if you're told that often enough you get that way! Lets blame Mom.. ????
> 
> Mr J is doing very well now.. hoping it keeps up. Mom is on a program that monitors her from home for a 3 month trial, her BP, pulse, oxygen saturation, weight and even how many steps she takes in a day. All by a special ipad that is bluetooth. She hits buttons that ask daily questions, monitored 24 hrs day by nurses, if anything untoward comes up they call her or send the right help. It's awesome, takes some stress off of me and she feels more secure.
> 
> I bought a new bottle of pickle relish this week and put it away right next to the one I bought last week... oh dear... I'm losing it!!! Going to try and catch up now. oxoxox


first up with the lambs; DH and I are definitely not ones to have a fully self sufficient life style. We tried to do just that, by having our own ducks and chickens, but we came unstuck, when it came to killing a duck, or a chicken, so we decided that it would be much better to let others handle that section of our food gathering!
Second topic - Bruising! I am so happy that you only aquired a bruise from your fall, and nothing more serious! xoxoxo
Third topic:- The monitoring of your mom, is brilliant; and it is great that it is having a positive affect on her, and helping her feel safer.
Fourth topic - duplicating already purchased items; only means that you have begun stocking your pantry, in preparation for the possibility of being snowed in, at any time, during your Winter Season ...... but I really hope that doesn't happen! ???????? xoxoxo

stay safe Trish, no more falls, or any thing which might cause you any type of harm! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I guess I am lucky I only have to deal with Mr. Wonderful. He will hang up a towel, but I have to go behind and straighten it, he will put dirty dishes in the sink which is right next to the dishwasher, he takes off his shoes at the door and leaves them in the doorway, he puts his clothes in the hamper closet but leaves sleeves or legs hanging over the side..... Silly things to complain about. So I am not complaining, just saying. Oh, oh he uses a bar of soap on his greasy hands and does not rinse off the soap.????


nitz8catz said:


> I'm the clean up machine for my family here too. Mum drops things whenever she stops thinking of them, so I'm constantly putting things back or finding things for her. DD doesn't put anything away. She will also walk from the garden through the house to the front door with dirty shoes on. I'm glad that path is all tiles, so easy to clean. Mum tries to clean, but usually picks up the most disgusting cloth to try to clean and I end up cleaning up after her cleaning up.
> I go through a lot of sponges because they are never wrung out and are just dropped into the bottom of the sink. I have a bowl for them, but they are never returned to the bowl.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm the clean up machine for my family here too. Mum drops things whenever she stops thinking of them, so I'm constantly putting things back or finding things for her. DD doesn't put anything away. She will also walk from the garden through the house to the front door with dirty shoes on. I'm glad that path is all tiles, so easy to clean. Mum tries to clean, but usually picks up the most disgusting cloth to try to clean and I end up cleaning up after her cleaning up.
> I go through a lot of sponges because they are never wrung out and are just dropped into the bottom of the sink. I have a bowl for them, but they are never returned to the bowl.


That sounds just like home so I can empathise!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I guess I am lucky I only have to deal with Mr. Wonderful. He will hang up a towel, but I have to go behind and straighten it, he will put dirty dishes in the sink which is right next to the dishwasher, he takes off his shoes at the door and leaves them in the doorway, he puts his clothes in the hamper closet but leaves sleeves or legs hanging over the side..... Silly things to complain about. So I am not complaining, just saying. Oh, oh he uses a bar of soap on his greasy hands and does not rinse off the soap.????


I think they all have their little quirks and we probably do too. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Having a new one put in coincidentally at the same time as the conservatory is being continued, starting Monday. xx


Fun, fun, fun at your house then!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Sitting in the garden having a late lunch of avocado and prawns all washed down with a glass if rose. Just like being in France.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> DH's leg is getting more painful. He is convinced that the Dr missed something on the X-rays. She said that the hip and knee joints were badly bruised but after 8 weeks the pain is increasing. I agree that he should go back and ask them to have another look but he is nervous about asking. He is dosed up to the eyeballs with codydromal (spelling?) but still cannot get comfortable. As for sleep.....


He should definitely go back, tell him I said so, I expect that stuff is addictive!!

Edit: I stand corrected but he should still go back!!
Mr Google says:If you take co-dydramol regularly for a long time, you can become addicted to the dihydrocodeine in it. However, if you're taking it as a painkiller under medical supervision, you're very unlikely to get addicted to it. People who take it as a recreational drug to "get high" are more likely to become addicted.


----------



## jinx

Eight weeks is long enough to suffer from an injury. Taking those meds for that length of time can cause serious problems of their own. Wishing him well.


SaxonLady said:


> DH's leg is getting more painful. He is convinced that the Dr missed something on the X-rays. She said that the hip and knee joints were badly bruised but after 8 weeks the pain is increasing. I agree that he should go back and ask them to have another look but he is nervous about asking. He is dosed up to the eyeballs with codydromal (spelling?) but still cannot get comfortable. As for sleep.....


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't know if I actually said this about your card June, but I absolutely loved your card also, both the gecko, and your card really does signify home, for me! ????????????


Glad you liked it. I found one with a beer drinking, cigarette smoking kangaroo but I thought that was too much!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## jinx

Years ago I was worried I was accident prone. I broke my arm being thrown from our horse, I separated my ribs playing baseball, I broke rib when riding my bicycle...... I worried to the doctor that there was something clumsy about me. He said, "no, you are not clumsy, just active. Most people your age are not doing those activities." So I kept doing and enjoying those activities.



Xiang said:


> I think it might be about time, that some of you ladies begin to think about completing a Risk Assessment, for falls! I am beginning to get quite worried about how safe some of you are, on your own 2 feet!!! ???????????? I think a few extra Large Rolls of Bubble wrap, wouldn't go astray, in 1 or 2 households, I could name! ????☹???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Yes, yes, so true. I have many weird quirks. He seldom complains, but clean up after me in the garage. 


PurpleFi said:


> I think they all have their little quirks and we probably do too. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I think I would be a bit unsettled after yesterdays fiasco. Wishing you a quick appointment so you can put you eye to rights.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, anyone from another sunny day in Norfolk. Very quiet on here during our night, what you all been up to? Not a lot planned for today after yesterday's fiasco but might do some ironing. I can't seem to settle to knit at the moment so am knitting some squares to use up some of my DK stash. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Two days in a row you cannot get moving. Is the weather causing problems or maybe a bit of cold/flu? Hope you have gained a ton of energy by now.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). Temperature going up this afternoon.
> I did a little knitting on my Shifty,
> It's been hard to get moving this morning.
> Knit Night tonight.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fun, fun, fun at your house then!! :sm23: xxxx


Would love to disappear for a week or so. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I think I would be a bit unsettled after yesterdays fiasco. Wishing you a quick appointment so you can put you eye to rights.


At least I got the ironing done. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Having a new one put in coincidentally at the same time as the conservatory is being continued, starting Monday. xx


Hopefully the construction will all go smoothly and quickly! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> At least I got the ironing done. xx :sm24:


So did I. Now suffering from shock. So had to have medicinal wine and chocolate. Xx????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds just like home so I can empathise!!! xx


Here, too, and me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I think they all have their little quirks and we probably do too. Xx


You're exactly right on that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in the garden having a late lunch of avocado and prawns all washed down with a glass if rose. Just like being in France.


That sounds lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Eight weeks is long enough to suffer from an injury. Taking those meds for that length of time can cause serious problems of their own. Wishing him well.


Me, too, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We had a lovely, non-rainy day yesterday. Not sure what today is supposed to be like. Will just take it as it comes. Off to have breakfast with a friend in a few minutes. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Years ago I was worried I was accident prone. I broke my arm being thrown from our horse, I separated my ribs playing baseball, I broke rib when riding my bicycle...... I worried to the doctor that there was something clumsy about me. He said, "no, you are not clumsy, just active. Most people your age are not doing those activities." So I kept doing and enjoying those activities.


Good for you and I hope you're not paying for those injuries now!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Would love to disappear for a week or so. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I bet!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hope everyone is having a nice day. I need to go back to bed and start over. I cannot believe I made a rookie mistake in knitting. When joining in the round I had a twist. It took me four rounds to discover that. That is okay as I was thinking I was not liking the way the color was working out. Taking a break and starting over with a new yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi

Rose Queen Elizabeth against a clear blue sky.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Rose Queen Elizabeth against a clear blue sky.


Beautiful! ????????xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice day. I need to go back to bed and start over. I cannot believe I made a rookie mistake in knitting. When joining in the round I had a twist. It took me four rounds to discover that. That is okay as I was thinking I was not liking the way the color was working out. Taking a break and starting over with a new yarn.


Oh poor you, how frustrating or maybe that was fate telling you to ditch it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Rose Queen Elizabeth against a clear blue sky.


Wow, that's beautiful!! Have just dead-headed my roses, no blooms left now :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Have just had a minor turn around in our sitting room, after many years of it staying the same. I'm really pleased with the way it looks but it has revealed a length of less-than-white skirting board. I suppose I'll have to get the paint pot out!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have started anew with a different color. Often after several rows I think I should change colors, but I keep on going until I have wasted several hours. I believe you are right today was fate telling me to start over.


London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, how frustrating or maybe that was fate telling you to ditch it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have started anew with a different color. Often after several rows I think I should change colors, but I keep on going until I have wasted several hours. I believe you are right today was fate telling me to start over.


*DON'T TWIST IT!!!* Sorry, didn't mean to shout!! :sm23: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's beautiful!! Have just dead-headed my roses, no blooms left now :sm03: xxxx


Still a few buds to come. Xx


----------



## jinx

LOL. I did not twist it this time. Of course, I checked, checked, and rechecked.????


London Girl said:


> *DON'T TWIST IT!!!* Sorry, didn't mean to shout!! :sm23: xx


----------



## Islander

Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> So did I. Now suffering from shock. So had to have medicinal wine and chocolate. Xx????????


I'll celebrate with my usual later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have just had a minor turn around in our sitting room, after many years of it staying the same. I'm really pleased with the way it looks but it has revealed a length of less-than-white skirting board. I suppose I'll have to get the paint pot out!! :sm14: xxxx


Is your seat in a warmer position now? Shame about the skirting board though. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Be a bulldog. You don't have to be loud, just persistent, and keep at it until you get what you want. They are hoping that you will tire and drop it.
> I hope you get all your appointments set up.


You don't know me.. I'm relentless! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm the clean up machine for my family here too. Mum drops things whenever she stops thinking of them, so I'm constantly putting things back or finding things for her. DD doesn't put anything away. She will also walk from the garden through the house to the front door with dirty shoes on. I'm glad that path is all tiles, so easy to clean. Mum tries to clean, but usually picks up the most disgusting cloth to try to clean and I end up cleaning up after her cleaning up.
> I go through a lot of sponges because they are never wrung out and are just dropped into the bottom of the sink. I have a bowl for them, but they are never returned to the bowl.


We just can't win can we, I just gave up! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


Noisy and disruptive but lovely to have as well. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> My eye treatment that didn't happen as they had the wrong information on what they were supposed to do and therefore couldn't do it yesterday so at least 3 more weeks to wait. xx :sm16:


Have you noticed the printing on bottles, meds, etc is getting smaller... they don't want us to see! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> With mum's cataracts, she says everything is too dark. She has to turn on all the lights in every room that she goes through so she doesn't walk into things.
> Will your cataracts be fixed soon?


I'm at the point to see clearer I have to take my glasses off all the time. I have progressive and they don't seem to be doing the job.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll celebrate with my usual later. xx


I'm on the red now!


----------



## jinx

Fantastic. Glad you appreciate their beauty and share it with us.



Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


That's a lot of elk xxxxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I danced all the time when I was younger. I can't now. It really is good for releasing tension.


I just knew you were a dancer and like to have fun! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> That's a lot of elk xxxxx


Far too much for the freezer lol! How are you Josephine? Have that spinning wheel broken in yet? :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We had a lovely, non-rainy day yesterday. Not sure what today is supposed to be like. Will just take it as it comes. Off to have breakfast with a friend in a few minutes. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have fun! xxx


----------



## jinx

Walmart pharmacies have taken to installing shelf mounted magnifying lenses in the medicine aisle.


Islander said:


> Have you noticed the printing on bottles, meds, etc is getting smaller... they don't want us to see! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice day. I need to go back to bed and start over. I cannot believe I made a rookie mistake in knitting. When joining in the round I had a twist. It took me four rounds to discover that. That is okay as I was thinking I was not liking the way the color was working out. Taking a break and starting over with a new yarn.


What are you working on now? Sometimes starting from scratch is the best way for a lot of things, it works for me..xxx


----------



## jinx

If I close my right eye I can see clearer. I have never worn glasses and do not want to start now. Eye doctor did confirm the right eye may need the cataract removed in the future.


Islander said:


> I'm at the point to see clearer I have to take my glasses off all the time. I have progressive and they don't seem to be doing the job.


----------



## jinx

I am continuing to make hats/beanies to donate. I have made over 100 but the number in my bin is less than that as I offer them to anyone that visits.


Islander said:


> What are you working on now? Sometimes starting from scratch is the best way for a lot of things, it works for me..xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's a beautiful day in NE UK. 21C which is good for us. The other day it was 7C!

Sue got into the doctors this morning because she's not good at all. Her FM is particularly bad at the moment plus her other problems. So...the doctor gave her a two week sick note so far and is changing a lot of her medication as well. She's so down! I'll go neck up on Saturday. It'll take a week or so before tablets flush in.

Richard has started work officially this morning in his office at home/bedroom. ???? (At last) haha. I hope he's had a good day. I'm feeling better about this working from home etc. He has to meet up with the boss once a week so I'm feeling better for that, I just don't want to see him taken advantage of, but he seems happy enough. So his boss sent him an email this morning of what he wanted him to do. It's nice to see him smile. Matthew was just asleep ???? He was in my room at 3am talking to me about books, then Richard about his job, I just got rid of those two when the bloody gerbils started. They sounded like the philharmonic orchestra on a really bad day. I just got settled and it was 5.45am and s and s alarm went off to start their day. I wouldn't want their lifestyle for a pension. I suppose ours used to be the same. You can only stand that pace for so long and them something or someone has to give.

Anyway that's enough of that. I called at the crem on my way home and took some orange roses for Albert this week. Then I went into Asda and got my groceries. The bulk of them has been put away but I sat down and had my lunch and I never got up again. I was sudokuing all the freezer and cold food are in the right place...

Tomorrow I'm going out with Lynn for lunch, we can't quite make up our minds where to go. Whitby was mentioned but I'm not too fussed, we shall see.

Two weeks today I'll be at Josephine's it's coming around so quickly, I can't wait. That's all my news for today. I'm going to catch up. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Poor Sue I hope she's not going through depression. Shall send good vibes to her from over the pond. I wish I had learned to dance, I hear that that it is good for driving out everything that bothers you and free's one spirit... unfortunately for me I have 2 left feet and no sense of direction...disaster! :sm04: Do you have a Red Hat Society in the UK, they are all finerky and make it great fun!


I found when I was depressed and going for councilling that creative writing helped me so much. Our group wrote a book properly published and edited. It helped me anyway. Plus my Heidi doggy, and then the boys were born. It's not good to be poorly.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Walmart pharmacies have taken to installing shelf mounted magnifying lenses in the medicine aisle.


That's cool. Just heard that there is a world wide shortage that will run out at the end of 1019 for brand name Sinemet for Parkinson's. Wondered why we were shuffled to generic. Turns out generic only works 80% as good as the real thing and here I've been thinking Mr J was progressing. He was much better when he was on the real medication. It's probably about money and it's wrong that the drug manufactures can hold people hostage, also the generic supply is going to be hit hard because of this. Unfortunately this is not the only drug this is happening to and yours might be next.. :sm22:


----------



## jinx

I have heard that journaling is indeed helpful to a lot of things that ail folks. Glad it helped you.


grandma susan said:


> I found when I was depressed and going for councilling that creative writing helped me so much. Our group wrote a book properly published and edited. It helped me anyway. Plus my Heidi doggy, and then the boys were born. It's not good to be poorly.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I found when I was depressed and going for councilling that creative writing helped me so much. Our group wrote a book properly published and edited. It helped me anyway. Plus my Heidi doggy, and then the boys were born. It's not good to be poorly.


I've always written and from a young age kept diaries. When I travelled to Spain, my one and only time I've ever been somewhere I met a Italian psychologist, and over a glass of wine he said that said only neurotic people keep diaries. I was astounded by what he said and shortly after quit writing altogether. I did one good thing, I wrote about my year journey while I was expecting DD1 and years later gave it to her. All the other diaries I burned... growing up, nursing gone. Maybe time to start again.


----------



## jinx

Manufacturers play games with keeping their patents. They find ways to be the exclusive manufacturer of a medicine for many extra years. Then if they lose the patent protection they let the supplies dwindle. Symbicort is still under patents protection and is expensive. We would try a generic if it was available. Not all generics work well as they contain the same active ingredient, but often the inactive ingredient is what makes the difference. 


Islander said:


> That's cool. Just heard that there is a world wide shortage that will run out at the end of 1019 for brand name Sinemet for Parkinson's. Wondered why we were shuffled to generic. Turns out generic only works 80% as good as the real thing and here I've been thinking Mr J was progressing. He was much better when he was on the real medication. It's probably about money and it's wrong that the drug manufactures can hold people hostage, also the generic supply is going to be hit hard because of this. Unfortunately this is not the only drug this is happening to and yours might be next.. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's a beautiful day in NE UK. 21C which is good for us. The other day it was 7C!
> 
> Sue got into the doctors this morning because she's not good at all. Her FM is particularly bad at the moment plus her other problems. So...the doctor gave her a two week sick note so far and is changing a lot of her medication as well. She's so down! I'll go neck up on Saturday. It'll take a week or so before tablets flush in.
> 
> Richard has started work officially this morning in his office at home/bedroom. ???? (At last) haha. I hope he's had a good day. I'm feeling better about this working from home etc. He has to meet up with the boss once a week so I'm feeling better for that, I just don't want to see him taken advantage of, but he seems happy enough. So his boss sent him an email this morning of what he wanted him to do. It's nice to see him smile. Matthew was just asleep ???? He was in my room at 3am talking to me about books, then Richard about his job, I just got rid of those two when the bloody gerbils started. They sounded like the philharmonic orchestra on a really bad day. I just got settled and it was 5.45am and s and s alarm went off to start their day. I wouldn't want their lifestyle for a pension. I suppose ours used to be the same. You can only stand that pace for so long and them something or someone has to give.
> 
> Anyway that's enough of that. I called at the crem on my way home and took some orange roses for Albert this week. Then I went into Asda and got my groceries. The bulk of them has been put away but I sat down and had my lunch and I never got up again. I was sudokuing all the freezer and cold food are in the right place...
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going out with Lynn for lunch, we can't quite make up our minds where to go. Whitby was mentioned but I'm not too fussed, we shall see.
> 
> Two weeks today I'll be at Josephine's it's coming around so quickly, I can't wait. That's all my news for today. I'm going to catch up. Love yawl. Xx


How come the boys don't sleep with the gerbils? :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> She's hanging it to dry. Aren't we finicky! It's our house and we have our own set ways and no-one has the right to change them. I totally understand and I hate the dishcloth hung over the tap as well. As for leaving tops off things...grrrh.


I used to get cross with my Albert. He would have his cereal or ice cream and when he was finished, would put the dirty dish in the clean sink and fill it with water. I hated putting my hand in the water, (just one of those stupid things) a and the dishwasher was right beside him.....I wouldn't mind a dirty dish in the sink now!????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> She's hanging it to dry. Aren't we finicky! It's our house and we have our own set ways and no-one has the right to change them. I totally understand and I hate the dishcloth hung over the tap as well. As for leaving tops off things...grrrh.


I think we should all put down our pet hates....


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am continuing to make hats/beanies to donate. I have made over 100 but the number in my bin is less than that as I offer them to anyone that visits.


I admire your paying it forward, lucky people that walk through your door.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I guess I am lucky I only have to deal with Mr. Wonderful. He will hang up a towel, but I have to go behind and straighten it, he will put dirty dishes in the sink which is right next to the dishwasher, he takes off his shoes at the door and leaves them in the doorway, he puts his clothes in the hamper closet but leaves sleeves or legs hanging over the side..... Silly things to complain about. So I am not complaining, just saying. Oh, oh he uses a bar of soap on his greasy hands and does not rinse off the soap.????


I've just read your post. I can't believe we had the same hate hahaha.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Have just had a minor turn around in our sitting room, after many years of it staying the same. I'm really pleased with the way it looks but it has revealed a length of less-than-white skirting board. I suppose I'll have to get the paint pot out!! :sm14: xxxx


I'm going to have a minor turn around one day too.. I'm going blow the place up and start over! Get your paint brush out! xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I guess I am lucky I only have to deal with Mr. Wonderful. He will hang up a towel, but I have to go behind and straighten it, he will put dirty dishes in the sink which is right next to the dishwasher, he takes off his shoes at the door and leaves them in the doorway, he puts his clothes in the hamper closet but leaves sleeves or legs hanging over the side..... Silly things to complain about. So I am not complaining, just saying. Oh, oh he uses a bar of soap on his greasy hands and does not rinse off the soap.????


I've read it again hahaha... You're on a roll. Albert used to walk right across the sitting room carpet in his garden shoes sit on the settee and take them off. There was more mud on the carpet than enough. Oh but when we went anywhere else he always took his shoes off. ????????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Rose Queen Elizabeth against a clear blue sky.


I never saw a blue sky when I was at yours hahaha......maybe this time?


----------



## jinx

Oh, I felt the same way. I hate to put my hands in water or to wring out dishcloths. Mr. Wonderful will take anything, put it in the sink, fill it FULL of water even if it is a 6 quart instant pot. Another thing he does is leave a knife with butter on it on a clean counter or on a clean dishcloth. When he was in the hospital I missed those things as they were signs that all was right in my little corner of the world. Now I smile at those things as I know he is home where he belongs. ????



grandma susan said:


> I used to get cross with my Albert. He would have his cereal or ice crem and when he was finished, would put the dirty dish in the clean sink and fill it with water. I hated putting my hand in the water, (just one of those stupid things) a and the dishwasher was right beside him.....I wouldn't mind a dirty dish in the sink now!????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


They are beautiful creatures. I think I would be frightened of them. R they safe trish or do you have to be careful?


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> How come the boys don't sleep with the gerbils? :sm15:


The gerbils are outside our bedroom doors, I like my door open a bit so I hear them. I wish she hadn't got them, but it's not my problem, other than they are noisy. They think they are cute. I don't. Hahaha


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> They are beautiful creatures. I think I would be frightened of them. R they safe trish or do you have to be careful?


You keep your distance, more so when there is a bull elk around. They are wild animals, the new people here treat them like pets and one day somethings going to happen. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to watch the news now. So I'll see you all tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in the garden having a late lunch of avocado and prawns all washed down with a glass if rose. Just like being in France.


You are in heaven and eating like a goddess! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Rant away! Personally, I think all of the Governments are the same, some arejust move honest about how they are screwing everyone, except the Highest paid people, in any given country, and the people related to the Governing Party's!
> Now having said this, if Big Brother, or Sister, is watching us, I might be a Political Prisoner next week; or even tomorrow!????????????????


I tend to agree with you Judi, we'll both be in the slammer! xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Marg bort me these last week cos i has the flu


Your flower's Marg bought you are gorgeous, they'll last a long time with water changes. That was sweet of her. xxx


----------



## Islander

Rebecca I'm going to drag my loom out and set it up.. it's a 24" I've always wanted to make something out of this book, maybe this easy top to start with.. something mindless.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Have you noticed the printing on bottles, meds, etc is getting smaller... they don't want us to see! :sm23:


They're almost non-existent to me at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm on the red now!


Still waiting for mine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Far too much for the freezer lol! How are you Josephine? Have that spinning wheel broken in yet? :sm02:


Spinning wheel is great. Bussy weaving atm but have so much fibre ready to spin and felt. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


Magnificent! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Is your seat in a warmer position now? Shame about the skirting board though. xxxx


No, haven't moved the chairs, there's nowhere else for them to go but I'd forgotten about the icy draught that winter brings!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No, haven't moved the chairs, there's nowhere else for them to go but I'd forgotten about the icy draught that winter brings!xxxx


Perhaps a re-think if at all possible? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps a re-think if at all possible? xxxx


Probably not except to sit in a different chair but I like the window behind me. I think I need to knit an arm warmer!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Rebecca I'm going to drag my loom out and set it up.. it's a 24" I've always wanted to make something out of this book, maybe this easy top to start with.. something mindless.


Very cool, can't wait to see the result, have fun!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps a re-think if at all possible? xxxx


I had an alcohol free beer with lunch!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I had an alcohol free beer with lunch!! :sm09: xxxx


Ooh living it up were you? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Norfolk. Once again last on and first this morning, this is getting a habit. Not surprised I'm first today, the doorbell went at 7.20, one kitchen being delivered so now we've got even more boxes filling two rooms. I've been up 2 hours dinner is all ready for the oven and now I'm ready to go back to bed, it's going to be a long day. Oh well I'll get some more squares done. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:
 

> Good morning from a sunny Norfolk. Once again last on and first this morning, this is getting a habit. Not surprised I'm first today, the doorbell went at 7.20, one kitchen being delivered so now we've got even more boxes filling two rooms. I've been up 2 hours dinner is all ready for the oven and now I'm ready to go back to bed, it's going to be a long day. Oh well I'll get some more squares done. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Perhaps an afternoon nap might be needed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is still lovely here and even getting warmer tomorrow. We are picking up LM from her new school today and taking her to ballet. Then we will stay the evening with the gks having fish and chips while DSIL has a camp out at his school and DD is on a theatre trip with her drama class.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps an afternoon nap might be needed. xx


Morning, nice to see someone else here, I might need an afternoon nap but doubt I'll get the chance to have one. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> She is at a funny age I suppose but I think it's mainly accumulative of things. I wish I could help. She never had much rest in the holidays and decided to decorate. Then Stephen was off for two weeks and not everything is tidied yet. She's having a good sort out which only she can do. But we did get some books and games into her boot for to take to school. I always think of her as having 3 boys....being honest Stephen does pull his weight but mams always see to washing and ironing. Anne many other jobs, she basically is not well and it's time to start winding down in her job. She's physically not fit any more. So, she gets cross with herself and it starts all over again.


Susan, I know how hard it is, to stop doing what one has been used to being able to do easily, and trying to keep ones workload down to what one's body finds easier to cope with! So I hope that Sue begins to be kinder to herself, and is able to reduce her workload, down to a more sustainable level! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That's what they call it. Tax for road service. .. but how much of that do you believe? Sorry I fell like tax is tax . And it all goes to the same place.


The Government's pockets? :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh living it up were you? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Norfolk. Once again last on and first this morning, this is getting a habit. Not surprised I'm first today, the doorbell went at 7.20, one kitchen being delivered so now we've got even more boxes filling two rooms. I've been up 2 hours dinner is all ready for the oven and now I'm ready to go back to bed, it's going to be a long day. Oh well I'll get some more squares done. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


At least they came on the day they said they would!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from having a Chinese take aways for Elliott's 15th birthday. He's not feeling to good, his has a cold which gas caused his sdthma to flair up and he is briised all over from coming off worse in a rugby game! Apart from that he had a good day.
> 
> Please save some bubble wrap for me as my hip is giving away a bit too frequently now and I managed to walk into a glass door as I did not see it!
> 
> Going to do a bit of knitting now. X


Poor lad, give him a hug for me, from his birthday buddy! xoxoxo.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny Bexleyheath, where I am waiting in the car for my appointment with the cardiac consultant re the ablation. I'm a bit early so happily sitting in the sun listening to the radio. Catch you later xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is supposed to be a nice, somewhat humid day which is great as there will be a United Way Barbeque at work today.
Knit Night was quiet and cozy last night. There were only 5 of us and it felt like we were knitting in someone's living room.
There was new yarn and I HAD TO BUY IT. i'm hoping this yarn will replace the Gobsmacked yarn in my collection as the Gobsmacked yarn is getting too hard to buy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Bexleyheath, where I am waiting in the car for my appointment with the cardiac consultant re the ablation. I'm a bit early so happily sitting in the sun listening to the radio. Catch you later xxxx


Did you bring any knitting?
I hope you get the news that you want.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Susan, I know how hard it is, to stop doing what one has been used to being able to do easily, and trying to keep ones workload down to what one's body finds easier to cope with! So I hope that Sue begins to be kinder to herself, and is able to reduce her workload, down to a more sustainable level! xoxoxo


"Go with the Flo". That is hard for some people. They expect more from themselves than other people expect of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, nice to see someone else here, I might need an afternoon nap but doubt I'll get the chance to have one. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Even a 5 minute cat nap is good for you. I hope you get a little "you" time this afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is still lovely here and even getting warmer tomorrow. We are picking up LM from her new school today and taking her to ballet. Then we will stay the evening with the gks having fish and chips while DSIL has a camp out at his school and DD is on a theatre trip with her drama class.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
Have fun with the gks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Norfolk. Once again last on and first this morning, this is getting a habit. Not surprised I'm first today, the doorbell went at 7.20, one kitchen being delivered so now we've got even more boxes filling two rooms. I've been up 2 hours dinner is all ready for the oven and now I'm ready to go back to bed, it's going to be a long day. Oh well I'll get some more squares done. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Your delivery people are up early.
My LYS is going to be making squares next month for one of the charities. The squares are quite large and are sent overseas for the people there to sew into slippers for them to sell. I thought it was an odd thing to do. But apparently the group overseas asked to be able to do part of the work.
When are the workmen coming to set up all the kitchen boxes?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I had an alcohol free beer with lunch!! :sm09: xxxx


How was it? I'm not thrilled with the alcohol free beer here, it's too watery.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Probably not except to sit in a different chair but I like the window behind me. I think I need to knit an arm warmer!! :sm09: xxxx


Or two?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, haven't moved the chairs, there's nowhere else for them to go but I'd forgotten about the icy draught that winter brings!xxxx


Do you have window film overseas? Before we had the new windows put in we used to put window film over the inside of the windows to keep out the draft. And squirted expanding foam around the windows under the trim. The foam especially made a big difference.
The extra light would be nice. When the leaves are off the lilac bushes, I have more light in the family room where my corner is.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Spinning wheel is great. Bussy weaving atm but have so much fibre ready to spin and felt. Xxx


I need to get my little e-wheel out and try it again. I think I prefer the larger e-wheel. But the other users have come up with a whole bunch of tips to make this little spinner easier and better to use. I need to try some of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Rebecca I'm going to drag my loom out and set it up.. it's a 24" I've always wanted to make something out of this book, maybe this easy top to start with.. something mindless.


Post pictures when you can. I've weaving virtually with you. I don't have room for a loom.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is supposed to be a nice, somewhat humid day which is great as there will be a United Way Barbeque at work today.
> Knit Night was quiet and cozy last night. There were only 5 of us and it felt like we were knitting in someone's living room.
> There was new yarn and I HAD TO BUY IT. i'm hoping this yarn will replace the Gobsmacked yarn in my collection as the Gobsmacked yarn is getting too hard to buy.


Very autumnal, what's it going to be? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You keep your distance, more so when there is a bull elk around. They are wild animals, the new people here treat them like pets and one day somethings going to happen. xoxo


The ones around here come up to people as they were all originally raised on farms. Hopefully the new babies will learn to keep away from people. So far there haven't been any instances of trouble, except for some farmers complaining that they are eating their crops.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> The gerbils are outside our bedroom doors, I like my door open a bit so I hear them. I wish she hadn't got them, but it's not my problem, other than they are noisy. They think they are cute. I don't. Hahaha


At our Port Hope Fair, a girl caught a white gerbil in the weeds just outside the fair grounds. She seemed fairly confident handling it, and she and her boyfriend said they would take it home and look after it. We couldnt' figure out why a gerbil would be there as it wasn't close to any houses. And a white rodent would not have lasted long outside, especially one that was used to people feeding it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh, I felt the same way. I hate to put my hands in water or to wring out dishcloths. Mr. Wonderful will take anything, put it in the sink, fill it FULL of water even if it is a 6 quart instant pot. Another thing he does is leave a knife with butter on it on a clean counter or on a clean dishcloth. When he was in the hospital I missed those things as they were signs that all was right in my little corner of the world. Now I smile at those things as I know he is home where he belongs. ????


You described my sink. Mum also thinks there is a garborator under the sink, and no amount of convincing will change her mind. (Our old dishwasher had a garborator under it, but not the sink) I have rubber gloves under the sink for digging garbage out of the trap so I can use the sink again.
I have no problem with RINSING something in the sink and putting it in the dishwasher, but that never happens. 
(Sometimes I get mad and turn the water on full blast until the sink is full and then walk away from it. :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: )
I'm not smiling yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm going to have a minor turn around one day too.. I'm going blow the place up and start over! Get your paint brush out! xoxo


I watch for news of an explosion in your area :sm01: .


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Your delivery people are up early.
> My LYS is going to be making squares next month for one of the charities. The squares are quite large and are sent overseas for the people there to sew into slippers for them to sell. I thought it was an odd thing to do. But apparently the group overseas asked to be able to do part of the work.
> When are the workmen coming to set up all the kitchen boxes?


Apparently they start work at 5 a.m. but can't deliver before 7, we were 2nd on their list. Monday morning should be start day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> How come the boys don't sleep with the gerbils? :sm15:


Because the gerbils will keep them awake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've always written and from a young age kept diaries. When I travelled to Spain, my one and only time I've ever been somewhere I met a Italian psychologist, and over a glass of wine he said that said only neurotic people keep diaries. I was astounded by what he said and shortly after quit writing altogether. I did one good thing, I wrote about my year journey while I was expecting DD1 and years later gave it to her. All the other diaries I burned... growing up, nursing gone. Maybe time to start again.


My daughter has a friend from secondary school who is a psychologist now. If ever there was a character who NEEDED a psychologist! Just like your Italian psychologist, I would take anything he says with a critical ear.
Definitely keep a journal if you want to. Or come here and talk to us.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's a beautiful day in NE UK. 21C which is good for us. The other day it was 7C!
> 
> Sue got into the doctors this morning because she's not good at all. Her FM is particularly bad at the moment plus her other problems. So...the doctor gave her a two week sick note so far and is changing a lot of her medication as well. She's so down! I'll go neck up on Saturday. It'll take a week or so before tablets flush in.
> 
> Richard has started work officially this morning in his office at home/bedroom. ???? (At last) haha. I hope he's had a good day. I'm feeling better about this working from home etc. He has to meet up with the boss once a week so I'm feeling better for that, I just don't want to see him taken advantage of, but he seems happy enough. So his boss sent him an email this morning of what he wanted him to do. It's nice to see him smile. Matthew was just asleep ???? He was in my room at 3am talking to me about books, then Richard about his job, I just got rid of those two when the bloody gerbils started. They sounded like the philharmonic orchestra on a really bad day. I just got settled and it was 5.45am and s and s alarm went off to start their day. I wouldn't want their lifestyle for a pension. I suppose ours used to be the same. You can only stand that pace for so long and them something or someone has to give.
> 
> Anyway that's enough of that. I called at the crem on my way home and took some orange roses for Albert this week. Then I went into Asda and got my groceries. The bulk of them has been put away but I sat down and had my lunch and I never got up again. I was sudokuing all the freezer and cold food are in the right place...
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going out with Lynn for lunch, we can't quite make up our minds where to go. Whitby was mentioned but I'm not too fussed, we shall see.
> 
> Two weeks today I'll be at Josephine's it's coming around so quickly, I can't wait. That's all my news for today. I'm going to catch up. Love yawl. Xx


I hope you have a nice lunch with Lynn.
Those two weeks will pass quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


YES!
I'm willing to get up in the middle of the night to see elk. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently they start work at 5 a.m. but can't deliver before 7, we were 2nd on their list. Monday morning should be start day. xx


Wow.
Will you be going out Monday, or do you expect they will get the work done quickly, while you supervise?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> YES!
> I'm willing to get up in the middle of the night to see elk. :sm01:


We know????????????????xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is supposed to be a nice, somewhat humid day which is great as there will be a United Way Barbeque at work today.
> Knit Night was quiet and cozy last night. There were only 5 of us and it felt like we were knitting in someone's living room.
> There was new yarn and I HAD TO BUY IT. i'm hoping this yarn will replace the Gobsmacked yarn in my collection as the Gobsmacked yarn is getting too hard to buy.


Very nice, me like!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Did you bring any knitting?
> I hope you get the news that you want.


No! Duh!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Your delivery people are up early.
> My LYS is going to be making squares next month for one of the charities. The squares are quite large and are sent overseas for the people there to sew into slippers for them to sell. I thought it was an odd thing to do. But apparently the group overseas asked to be able to do part of the work.
> When are the workmen coming to set up all the kitchen boxes?


I would be interested to see how slippers are made from squares!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> How was it? I'm not thrilled with the alcohol free beer here, it's too watery.


I love it especially if it's nice and cold. This may shock you all but I've kind of gone off alcohol!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Or two?


Well, the draught from the window only hits my right side!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have window film overseas? Before we had the new windows put in we used to put window film over the inside of the windows to keep out the draft. And squirted expanding foam around the windows under the trim. The foam especially made a big difference.
> The extra light would be nice. When the leaves are off the lilac bushes, I have more light in the family room where my corner is.


We probably do and if I can ever track down exactly from whence the draught comes, I will definitely find a way to stop it!! I put a draught excluder sausage down there last year and that helped a bit.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> We know????????????????xxxxx


Ask us how!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

OK, enough of my waffling.

RE my visit to the cardiac guy:Saw the same guy from three years ago, lovely man. He gave me three choices after asking lots of questions. I told him I had not had an episode for quite a while and asked if losing a bit of weight could account for that. He agreed that it could, not just being lighter but the fact that I am probably eating lighter meals. I have had episodes after feeling 'stuffed' on occasions.

So, the 3 choices were to have the ablation, with a 4% chance of it giving me a heart attack or stroke and 1% chance of death!! Or, to have an under the skin monitor fitted which I could activate if I had palpitations or to just wait for another 6 months and see where we are. It may be that if I carry on with the weight loss (and what an incentive!) they will just stay away. So, I opted to wait and see what happens and go back in 6 months. Glad I went though, he's very easy to talk to and understands what I mean pretty quickly!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Wow.
> Will you be going out Monday, or do you expect they will get the work done quickly, while you supervise?


Will have to see what their schedule is and whether and when we will have electricity and water then work around that. Have got a few things I can heat up in the microwave, there's a chip shop down the road which we haven't tried yet and there's always the pub. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> YES!
> I'm willing to get up in the middle of the night to see elk. :sm01:


I think I recall something being mentioned about that a while ago. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> OK, enough of my waffling.
> 
> RE my visit to the cardiac guy:Saw the same guy from three years ago, lovely man. He gave me three choices after asking lots of questions. I told him I had not had an episode for quite a while and asked if losing a bit of weight could account for that. He agreed that it could, not just being lighter but the fact that I am probably eating lighter meals. I have had episodes after feeling 'stuffed' on occasions.
> 
> So, the 3 choices were to have the ablation, with a 4% chance of it giving me a heart attack or stroke and 1% chance of death!! Or, to have an under the skin monitor fitted which I could activate if I had palpitations or to just wait for another 6 months and see where we are. It may be that if I carry on with the weight loss (and what an incentive!) they will just stay away. So, I opted to wait and see what happens and go back in 6 months. Glad I went though, he's very easy to talk to and understands what I mean pretty quickly!!


Sounds like a hood consultation. And I think you've chosen the bezt and safest option. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a hood consultation. And I think you've chosen the bezt and safest option. Xxx


Thanks, it's up to me now!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I guess I am lucky I only have to deal with Mr. Wonderful. He will hang up a towel, but I have to go behind and straighten it, he will put dirty dishes in the sink which is right next to the dishwasher, he takes off his shoes at the door and leaves them in the doorway, he puts his clothes in the hamper closet but leaves sleeves or legs hanging over the side..... Silly things to complain about. So I am not complaining, just saying. Oh, oh he uses a bar of soap on his greasy hands and does not rinse off the soap.????


all of the above!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> He should definitely go back, tell him I said so, I expect that stuff is addictive!!
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected but he should still go back!!
> Mr Google says:If you take co-dydramol regularly for a long time, you can become addicted to the dihydrocodeine in it. However, if you're taking it as a painkiller under medical supervision, you're very unlikely to get addicted to it. People who take it as a recreational drug to "get high" are more likely to become addicted.


Thanks for that. He did go back and they sent him round to the hospital for more x-rays. Nothing broken, definitely. Suspected soft tissue bruising. He seems better today.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Rose Queen Elizabeth against a clear blue sky.


That one smells doesn't it? Nicely I mean.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


I've never wished to be anyone else, but I wish I was with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I just knew you were a dancer and like to have fun! xxx


I still like to have fun!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for that. He did go back and they sent him round to the hospital for more x-rays. Nothing broken, definitely. Suspected soft tissue bruising. He seems better today.


I still have a lot of tenderness around the bruise I had got my birthday outing! I think our soft tissue takes longer to completely heal as we get older!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Oh, I felt the same way. I hate to put my hands in water or to wring out dishcloths. Mr. Wonderful will take anything, put it in the sink, fill it FULL of water even if it is a 6 quart instant pot. Another thing he does is leave a knife with butter on it on a clean counter or on a clean dishcloth. When he was in the hospital I missed those things as they were signs that all was right in my little corner of the world. Now I smile at those things as I know he is home where he belongs. ????


That's the only way to think about all those otherwise annoying little quirks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You keep your distance, more so when there is a bull elk around. They are wild animals, the new people here treat them like pets and one day somethings going to happen. xoxo


After living in Richmond Park with the deer all around us I can relate to that. You had to watch where the herd was and the male - never get between them!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I had an alcohol free beer with lunch!! :sm09: xxxx


you crazy mad young devil!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is still lovely here and even getting warmer tomorrow. We are picking up LM from her new school today and taking her to ballet. Then we will stay the evening with the gks having fish and chips while DSIL has a camp out at his school and DD is on a theatre trip with her drama class.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


The weather is perfect here today.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is supposed to be a nice, somewhat humid day which is great as there will be a United Way Barbeque at work today.
> Knit Night was quiet and cozy last night. There were only 5 of us and it felt like we were knitting in someone's living room.
> There was new yarn and I HAD TO BUY IT. i'm hoping this yarn will replace the Gobsmacked yarn in my collection as the Gobsmacked yarn is getting too hard to buy.


I can see why you had to buy it. Does it know what it wants to be when it grows up?


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It is supposed to be a nice, somewhat humid day which is great as there will be a United Way Barbeque at work today.
> Knit Night was quiet and cozy last night. There were only 5 of us and it felt like we were knitting in someone's living room.
> There was new yarn and I HAD TO BUY IT. i'm hoping this yarn will replace the Gobsmacked yarn in my collection as the Gobsmacked yarn is getting too hard to buy.


Enjoy the barbeque. Love the yarn! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Did you bring any knitting?
> I hope you get the news that you want.


Me, too, June! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> OK, enough of my waffling.
> 
> RE my visit to the cardiac guy:Saw the same guy from three years ago, lovely man. He gave me three choices after asking lots of questions. I told him I had not had an episode for quite a while and asked if losing a bit of weight could account for that. He agreed that it could, not just being lighter but the fact that I am probably eating lighter meals. I have had episodes after feeling 'stuffed' on occasions.
> 
> So, the 3 choices were to have the ablation, with a 4% chance of it giving me a heart attack or stroke and 1% chance of death!! Or, to have an under the skin monitor fitted which I could activate if I had palpitations or to just wait for another 6 months and see where we are. It may be that if I carry on with the weight loss (and what an incentive!) they will just stay away. So, I opted to wait and see what happens and go back in 6 months. Glad I went though, he's very easy to talk to and understands what I mean pretty quickly!!


Glad the visit went well and I don't blame you a bit for waiting on doing anything. Well done on the weight loss so far and fingers crossed for you that it can continue because, as you say, it's a good incentive for you to keep it going. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for that. He did go back and they sent him round to the hospital for more x-rays. Nothing broken, definitely. Suspected soft tissue bruising. He seems better today.


That's good and I'm glad he finally went back. Sending many healing vibes his way. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my friends. I've been out with Lynn for our lunch and we decided to drive up to the Yorkshire moors, which is about 3 miles from my house and try a new venue. It's at the "sqeeky fox" but called jack and Jill.....we can't work it out either. ???????? can't find a fox emoji so a ram will have to do. Well.. Lynn is a terrible driver. So confident and so darn fast. I had to tell her to slow down on the country winding narrow roads. She said she was allowed to go 60 but I knew that but 50 would have been a better speed, if not 40 especially on the bends. She once turned a car over when she was with her son some years ago. I'm talking to the girls that came to my house here...can you remember on the way to Saltburn from my house there are some wooden carved beavers on the road side of a bend. Well that was where she went upside down.....never mind she is a good friend and we do have a giggle and laugh. She had cheese and tuna panini and I had cheese and ham toastie, it was ok, but the cheese was very mild and we both would have preferred a mature cheese. It was very bland. But...a nice place and it's somewhere to go for a snack. We'd go again.

Then we went to get some fat balls for the birds. I got 50 for $4 in a bucket. Can I heck get in them. I've given up and will deal with this problem tomorrow....I've texted sue and she says she's been sleeping most of the day, I think that could do her good.

I really don't have any more news springing to mind so I'll catch up and don't forget I luv yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I would be interested to see how slippers are made from squares!!!


I'm not even going to ask ....life's too short ????Sending a fish emoji cos it looked nice. ????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> OK, enough of my waffling.
> 
> RE my visit to the cardiac guy:Saw the same guy from three years ago, lovely man. He gave me three choices after asking lots of questions. I told him I had not had an episode for quite a while and asked if losing a bit of weight could account for that. He agreed that it could, not just being lighter but the fact that I am probably eating lighter meals. I have had episodes after feeling 'stuffed' on occasions.
> 
> So, the 3 choices were to have the ablation, with a 4% chance of it giving me a heart attack or stroke and 1% chance of death!! Or, to have an under the skin monitor fitted which I could activate if I had palpitations or to just wait for another 6 months and see where we are. It may be that if I carry on with the weight loss (and what an incentive!) they will just stay away. So, I opted to wait and see what happens and go back in 6 months. Glad I went though, he's very easy to talk to and understands what I mean pretty quickly!!


I think if he was at all worried about you love he wouldn't have given you 3 choices. Plus as you say you are even going off alchol so that's got to be a plus for you. Go back in 6mths love sounds the best to me. ????????????????❤


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> How was it? I'm not thrilled with the alcohol free beer here, it's too watery.


Clausthaler Original from Germany in the bottle... give it a try. I don't think you'll be disappointed. The competition you should pour down the sink! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I think if he was at all worried about you love he wouldn't have given you 3 choices. Plus as you say you are even going off alchol so that's got to be a plus for you. Go back in 6mths love sounds the best to me. ????????????????❤


I would have picked door #3 too as long as you have regular appointments. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends. I've been out with Lynn for our lunch and we decided to drive up to the Yorkshire moors, which is about 3 miles from my house and try a new venue. It's at the "sqeeky fox" but called jack and Jill.....we can't work it out either. ???????? can't find a fox emoji so a ram will have to do. Well.. Lynn is a terrible driver. So confident and so darn fast. I had to tell her to slow down on the country winding narrow roads. She said she was allowed to go 60 but I knew that but 50 would have been a better speed, if not 40 especially on the bends. She once turned a car over when she was with her son some years ago. I'm talking to the girls that came to my house here...can you remember on the way to Saltburn from my house there are some wooden carved beavers on the road side of a bend. Well that was where she went upside down.....never mind she is a good friend and we do have a giggle and laugh. She had cheese and tuna panini and I had cheese and ham toastie, it was ok, but the cheese was very mild and we both would have preferred a mature cheese. It was very bland. But...a nice place and it's somewhere to go for a snack. We'd go again.
> 
> Then we went to get some fat balls for the birds. I got 50 for $4 in a bucket. Can I heck get in them. I've given up and will deal with this problem tomorrow....I've texted sue and she says she's been sleeping most of the day, I think that could do her good.
> 
> I really don't have any more news springing to mind so I'll catch up and don't forget I luv yawl....


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> After living in Richmond Park with the deer all around us I can relate to that. You had to watch where the herd was and the male - never get between them!


Deer can be pretty nasty when they want to be.. I've seen video of them stomping dogs. Wouldn't it be nice to have tea and a concert together! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## jinx

Hello. Sounds like a fun outing. Tell Sue she has us all cheering her on in the hopes she feels better soon.

Yorkshire moors, which is about 3 miles from my house and try a new venue. It's at the "sqeeky fox" but called jack and Jill.....we can't work it out either. ???????? can't find a fox emoji so a ram will have to do. Well.. Lynn is a terrible driver. So confident and so darn fast. I had to tell her to slow down on the country winding narrow roads. She said she was allowed to go 60 but I knew that but 50 would have been a better speed, if not 40 especially on the bends. She once turned a car over when she was with her son some years ago. I'm talking to the girls that came to my house here...can you remember on the way to Saltburn from my house there are some wooden carved beavers on the road side of a bend. Well that was where she went upside down.....never mind she is a good friend and we do have a giggle and laugh. She had cheese and tuna panini and I had cheese and ham toastie, it was ok, but the cheese was very mild and we both would have preferred a mature cheese. It was very bland. But...a nice place and it's somewhere to go for a snack. We'd go again.

Then we went to get some fat balls for the birds. I got 50 for $4 in a bucket. Can I heck get in them. I've given up and will deal with this problem tomorrow....I've texted sue and she says she's been sleeping most of the day, I think that could do her good.

I really don't have any more news springing to mind so I'll catch up and don't forget I luv yawl....[/quote]


----------



## jinx

How is your wrist doing? Is that completely healed?


London Girl said:


> I still have a lot of tenderness around the bruise I had got my birthday outing! I think our soft tissue takes longer to completely heal as we get older!


----------



## jinx

http://latenightcrafting.com/folding-slippers-from-squares/



London Girl said:


> I would be interested to see how slippers are made from squares!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I love it especially if it's nice and cold. This may shock you all but I've kind of gone off alcohol!!!


Let's find you another interest now, you already have theatre and yarn... derby races? :sm17: xox


----------



## jinx

Then again I have a garbage disposer under the sink. Someone will put items in the drain and then not run the disposer. Some things left to ferment overnight can smell ugly early in the a.m.



nitz8catz said:


> You described my sink. Mum also thinks there is a garborator under the sink, and no amount of convincing will change her mind. (Our old dishwasher had a garborator under it, but not the sink) I have rubber gloves under the sink for digging garbage out of the trap so I can use the sink again.
> I have no problem with RINSING something in the sink and putting it in the dishwasher, but that never happens.
> (Sometimes I get mad and turn the water on full blast until the sink is full and then walk away from it. :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: )
> I'm not smiling yet.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> http://latenightcrafting.com/folding-slippers-from-squares/


Lovely slippers and great for guests! They made me think of the wonderful gloves Josephine crocheted for me from a square. I wear them a lot and get complements... and of course they are purple. xoxo


----------



## jinx

I feel bad you have to chat with yourself but I am not sorry that I can now often sleep to 5 or 6 a.m. It is a real treat to wake up to sunshine instead of moonshine.????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, nice to see someone else here, I might need an afternoon nap but doubt I'll get the chance to have one. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

So important that many things we drink are very cold. Maybe even served in an iced glass.


London Girl said:


> I love it especially if it's nice and cold. This may shock you all but I've kind of gone off alcohol!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I feel bad you have to chat with yourself but I am not sorry that I can now often sleep to 5 or 6 a.m. It is a real treat to wake up to sunshine instead of moonshine.????????


Well done, long may it last. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I believe you made an extremely wise decision. What percentage of the time is ablation unsuccessful? After having a successful ablation what percentage of patients go back into fibrillation? 


London Girl said:


> OK, enough of my waffling.
> 
> RE my visit to the cardiac guy:Saw the same guy from three years ago, lovely man. He gave me three choices after asking lots of questions. I told him I had not had an episode for quite a while and asked if losing a bit of weight could account for that. He agreed that it could, not just being lighter but the fact that I am probably eating lighter meals. I have had episodes after feeling 'stuffed' on occasions.
> 
> So, the 3 choices were to have the ablation, with a 4% chance of it giving me a heart attack or stroke and 1% chance of death!! Or, to have an under the skin monitor fitted which I could activate if I had palpitations or to just wait for another 6 months and see where we are. It may be that if I carry on with the weight loss (and what an incentive!) they will just stay away. So, I opted to wait and see what happens and go back in 6 months. Glad I went though, he's very easy to talk to and understands what I mean pretty quickly!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm not even going to ask ....life's too short ????Sending a fish emoji cos it looked nice. ????


Thank you, I like a nice bit of 'addock!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Clausthaler Original from Germany in the bottle... give it a try. I don't think you'll be disappointed. The competition you should pour down the sink! :sm23:


I will look out for it Trish, thanks !!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I would have picked door #3 too as long as you have regular appointments. xoxox


No, no regular appointments and they haven't called me back for a check up in three years!! So much for our NHS!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> How is your wrist doing? Is that completely healed?


No jinx, not really. I don't think knitting helps sadly but I have an appointment for 'hand therapy' in The morning couple of weeks!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> http://latenightcrafting.com/folding-slippers-from-squares/


Aren't some knitters clever? That includes you for finding the video and I thank you!! x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Let's find you another interest now, you already have theatre and yarn... derby races? :sm17: xox


Well thank you dear but I have a few other things to keep me out of mischief - or get me royally into it!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

It's getting dark so early now, the lights are on and it's only 7.15. The sky to the east is a beautiful deep pink, the reflection of the sunset. Knitting some woolly slippers is starting to sound like a really good idea!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a hood consultation. And I think you've chosen the bezt and safest option. Xxx


I agree, and, as you say, what an incentive to lose weight!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I still have a lot of tenderness around the bruise I had got my birthday outing! I think our soft tissue takes longer to completely heal as we get older!


I'm still tender from nearly a gear ago. But that's only me. He hurts much more!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm still tender from nearly a gear ago. But that's only me. He hurts much more!


Well, he's a man, he would do!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Deer can be pretty nasty when they want to be.. I've seen video of them stomping dogs. Wouldn't it be nice to have tea and a concert together! :sm17: xoxo


Come on over on Sunday 20th October. It's Sheku Kanneh-Mason playing and we make teas and coffees for the V.I.P.s in the interval. You'd be a V.I.P.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Then again I have a garbage disposer under the sink. Someone will put items in the drain and then not run the disposer. Some things left to ferment overnight can smell ugly early in the a.m.


don't they just, especially if splashed with water then left. Grrh


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, he's a man, he would do!!! :sm23: xxxx


He has actually done quite well today. He has been out three times. Even shopped.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'm still tender from nearly a gear ago. But that's only me. He hurts much more!


Of course he does! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I've got to catch up, taking a few minutes while Rosebud is napping ????????


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Come on over on Sunday 20th October. It's Sheku Kanneh-Mason playing and we make teas and coffees for the V.I.P.s in the interval. You'd be a V.I.P.


I'll keep Sunday October 20th on the calendar and join you with a big pot of Yorkshire tea and Sheku"s Vevo clips. His rendition of Halllelujah is wonderful! xoxox


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> With my cataracts I just can't see things so well.


That is where I am, but my right eye seems to have gotten worse overnight. My left eye still has quite clear sight, but the right eye is quite blurry, on the left side of my vision from that eye only, I was going to try and get an appointment, but they are away atm; but I have an appointment soon anyway! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, good to see you back here! Hope your new car turns out to be less problematic than your last one, red is a good colour, people can see you coming!! Well done on not getting too down about your mom's birthday and that things are getting a little easier for you in that respect. Good luck getting to the stockings, Christmas will be here before we know it!! xxxx


September 19is my dad's birthday. We got a small cake in their honor. I've had a terrible day. On top of my sadness for my parents today a code enforcement officer came to say there was a complaints about my yard not kept mowed. We had it done just over a week ago. It's kept up but I like the taller greenery they probably consider weeds. He showed me a picture of my hydrangea bush with some weeds near. I left them because I didn't mind them. The old man next door doesn't like me because when he hit my car and took off I called the police over 25 years ago. Now they passed an ordianance that if you don't live in the house you must sell or rent it or they charge hundreds then thousands of fees.or must apply for a waiver if showing repairs are being done in preparation for renting or selling. With my bad heart this is so stressful. I'm to meet this man and the mower guy but he hasn't said when. It's the weekend so I can't contact anyone for legal advise. I'm trembling and worried I'll get rapid heart beat again. I'd sell it but the man next door will get someone to buy it and resell it to him. He wants my big yard because his is small. I'm going to do minor repairs and rent it to someone with a 10 piece band. I like misic????


----------



## jollypolly

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I over researched patterns for the stocking. Just need to get back to it. Funny I'm looking foreward to Christmas but not looking foreward to winter. They say if a caterpillar has a wide mid strip it means early winter I think. Saw one with big mid stripe.
> The flying thing (not a baby bat ) flew in the parlor ceiling just now. When I went thru the dining room it was on the top of the doorway. I think it's a big brown moth very pretty with yellow spots that look like eyes. I had a flimsy paper bag so I slowly lifted it to the thing and it flew into the bag. But there was an open area near the handles and it flew out. Is now in the window behind the shade where I can't get to it. I was trying to catch it to let it out the door. I'm so sorry it got away. I may not get that chance again. Do you or anyone on here know how to catch a moth without damaging it ? It's about 3 inches tip,to,tip


I got the idea to put a lamp on a tall box in the entryway so the moth would come to the light and I could shut the inside door and let it out the outside door. It didn't come to the light but was near the side glass. I tried to catch it in a hat with a paper plate to cover it inside but it dodged me now it's not been out. I left water in a jar lid on the dining room table and there's water in the pet dishes. Not sure where it is. Or if it died. I hope it's ok


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I think your paper bag may be the best way. Try again when it is light out. Moths like darkness.
> Our forecasters are saying we will have a nice fall then winter will start with a wallop of snow. This winter is supposed to be colder and snowier than the last one.


I'm worried about the 'colder snowier' 
Our news is so depressing and season change is too. I already commented on my latest misery. Just have to take it a day at a time


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That was a good idea to get a different car, even if you have to pay for it for a longer time.
> Keep working on the sweater until you get bored with it. You have some time yet for the stockings.


I've done about 12 inches of the back of the sweater. The yarn is a bit thinner than worsted and the needle is a 7 I think. Anyway I plug along and get about a half inch done before I'm called to do something else.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I don't know if this will help Polly but if I am trying to catch anything like that, when it flies low enough for me to reach it and there is a wall or window close behind it, I put a glass or plastic beaker over it, tight against the wall and slide a piece of cardboard between the beaker and the wall so the flying thing is trapped inside. Good luck with that!! x


Sounds like a good way but this little flipper is staying up on the ceiling even when it went behind the shade it was way up. I haven't seen it in 2 days ...not sure if it's alive or flipping upstairs where I can't go.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Open the door. It might gladly fly outside on it's own.


Another good idea but I can't because the dog or cat will run out or worse bugs come in. Between the code guy and the moth I'm feeling helpless which makes me want to cry.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, It might be beneficial for you to get yourself a small net, like the butterfly collectors use, then it will be on hand if other moths make their way inside! If anything like that comes in my house, I tend to herd them out, the close our back door, until it finds a move suitable place to live!
> I hope you manage to get it outside!
> About 4 years ago, one of my DD's had a bat in her house, the poor thing was as frightened as she was, but her DH was home, and he managed to get a cloth over it, and released it to the outside again. Thankfully, it didn't find its way back inside. xoxox


Her Dh is muuuuch braver than me. The moth comes in the 1 am 2am hours when the cats are out and I can't open the door also more nasty bugs might come in not to mention the skunk or other critters. If he comes out again I'll try the lamp to lure him to the entry way. I wonder if pet stores sell nets.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> It's not an eagle is it jolly? I think you were very brave just trying to catch it if it was a moth. Can't you open a window?


Somehow a thing flipping on the ceiling at 2 am is verrry scary to me. My windows have storm windows I can't open. I'll try the lamp again if it comes. I haven't seen it but might have slept thru it or it might be upstairs. It's so pretty medium brown and it has big yellow spots which looks like eyes. Meant to scare away enemies I guess scared me just by fluttering and bouncing every 12 or so inches off the ceiling.

Love youR knit wrap. I saw picture. Hope you have luck winning money at your group.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi! ???????? :sm01: xxxooo


And from me ????


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> You didn't spill any coffee, you are "spot dying" your Stair carpet! :sm09: :sm06: :sm17:
> Enjoy your visit with your friend! xoxoxo


I think I saw the joke in Readers Digest. The little boy stubbed his toe and his mom asked which one was hurt. He said ..."the little piggie that went to market"


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> she accidentally wrote that she would fock at Portsmouth.


???? I thought Fock was a British term I wasn't familiar with.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Years ago I was worried I was accident prone. I broke my arm being thrown from our horse, I separated my ribs playing baseball, I broke rib when riding my bicycle...... I worried to the doctor that there was something clumsy about me. He said, "no, you are not clumsy, just active. Most people your age are not doing those activities." So I kept doing and enjoying those activities.


At least those are all valid ways to get hurt I broke bones just walking and even sitting.....now that's accident prone!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Good Island morning... the notorious ones are back. Lots of new young'n. It's no wonder nothing has a chance to grow around here unless locked up. The herd shots are from the bathroom window. Kept awake all night last night by Bully trying to keep the family where he wanted them.. 20 plus all around the house. His bellowing is quite haunting in the night. Don't you wish you were me? :sm09:


Great photos and that would be so weird to wake up to, how long does it take them to move on?


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Great photos and that would be so weird to wake up to, how long does it take them to move on?


Not weird when you wake up to it everyday Lisa! They arrive at dusk, sleep all around the house at night and usually depart by 8 or 9 a.m. or when ever I give them the boot! Lone bulls are known to stay all through the day hunkered down on peoples lawns chewing their cuds.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Norfolk, according to the forecast this might be the last day of the sunshine and then the rain will move in, oh well I shouldn't complain we've had a beautiful spell. Off out in the front garden in a minute to tackle a bush which has suddenly gone berserk, definitely needs a haircut, a bit like me actually. Have a great weekend, oh and has anyone heard from Chris lately she's gone AWOL again? xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Barny. Your weather is just like ours. It has been nice for several days, but rain is in today's forecast. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Norfolk, according to the forecast this might be the last day of the sunshine and then the rain will move in, oh well I shouldn't complain we've had a beautiful spell. Off out in the front garden in a minute to tackle a bush which has suddenly gone berserk, definitely needs a haircut, a bit like me actually. Have a great weekend, oh and has anyone heard from Chris lately she's gone AWOL again? xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> He has actually done quite well today. He has been out three times. Even shopped.


 :sm06: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> September 19is my dad's birthday. We got a small cake in their honor. I've had a terrible day. On top of my sadness for my parents today a code enforcement officer came to say there was a complaints about my yard not kept mowed. We had it done just over a week ago. It's kept up but I like the taller greenery they probably consider weeds. He showed me a picture of my hydrangea bush with some weeds near. I left them because I didn't mind them. The old man next door doesn't like me because when he hit my car and took off I called the police over 25 years ago. Now they passed an ordianance that if you don't live in the house you must sell or rent it or they charge hundreds then thousands of fees.or must apply for a waiver if showing repairs are being done in preparation for renting or selling. With my bad heart this is so stressful. I'm to meet this man and the mower guy but he hasn't said when. It's the weekend so I can't contact anyone for legal advise. I'm trembling and worried I'll get rapid heart beat again. I'd sell it but the man next door will get someone to buy it and resell it to him. He wants my big yard because his is small. I'm going to do minor repairs and rent it to someone with a 10 piece band. I like misic????


I was so sad for you about the first part but the last bit made me laugh!! I feel for you dear, wish there was an easy solution xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, its a little chilly out of the sun though! I am on my way to London today to meet up with another friend who has recently returned from a trip to Kazakhstan!! No doubt it will be photos all day but I shall probably never go there so I'll enjoy them! 

Everyone have a great day, catch you later!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Your weather is just like ours. It has been nice for several days, but rain is in today's forecast.


Morning jinx, yes it's beautiful today, just had an hour or so in the garden and have just about tamed my bush except for the top of one which I can't reach, not risking the ladders with my knee. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely here too and temperature is supposed to go up to about 25c. Going to make the most of it as as the others say rain is expected tomorrow.

Had a busy day yesterday ferrying LM from school, to ballet and back. DD didn't get home til 11.30 and by the time we got home Bentley had put himself to bed (our bed) and was fast asleep.

Nothing much planned for today.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'll keep Sunday October 20th on the calendar and join you with a big pot of Yorkshire tea and Sheku"s Vevo clips. His rendition of Halllelujah is wonderful! xoxox


1445 our time it starts.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> September 19is my dad's birthday. We got a small cake in their honor. I've had a terrible day. On top of my sadness for my parents today a code enforcement officer came to say there was a complaints about my yard not kept mowed. We had it done just over a week ago. It's kept up but I like the taller greenery they probably consider weeds. He showed me a picture of my hydrangea bush with some weeds near. I left them because I didn't mind them. The old man next door doesn't like me because when he hit my car and took off I called the police over 25 years ago. Now they passed an ordianance that if you don't live in the house you must sell or rent it or they charge hundreds then thousands of fees.or must apply for a waiver if showing repairs are being done in preparation for renting or selling. With my bad heart this is so stressful. I'm to meet this man and the mower guy but he hasn't said when. It's the weekend so I can't contact anyone for legal advise. I'm trembling and worried I'll get rapid heart beat again. I'd sell it but the man next door will get someone to buy it and resell it to him. He wants my big yard because his is small. I'm going to do minor repairs and rent it to someone with a 10 piece band. I like misic????


Are you sure you live in the land of the free?


----------



## SaxonLady

Sunshine today and I'm trying to get some work done. Tomorrow is the annual Judges Service at Worth Abbey and the High Sheriff's garden party. I hope by 1530 it will have stopped raining or they have a huge marquee. It's in the Wild Garden on the Hyde Estate in Handcross just off the M23 for the Brits. It will probably be my last one so I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We have a cloudy and gray sky here this morning with rain on the way for tomorrow. Temps in the mid-60sF. Not much planned for today, so will knit!!!! I hope you all enjoy your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sunshine today and I'm trying to get some work done. Tomorrow is the annual Judges Service at Worth Abbey and the High Sheriff's garden party. I hope by 1530 it will have stopped raining or they have a huge marquee. It's in the Wild Garden on the Hyde Estate in Handcross just off the M23 for the Brits. It will probably be my last one so I'm going to enjoy it.


I really hope the rain keeps off and that you really do enjoy it!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a still sunny and warm London! I'm now on my way home from meeting my friend, we had fun and I was able to get some summer clothes for my Vietnam trip in the sales and a new winter coat! However, it was really, really crowded up there so was glad to get out of it again!

Have a good rest of Saturday!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a still sunny and warm London! I'm now on my way home from meeting my friend, we had fun and I was able to get some summer clothes for my Vietnam trip in the sales and a new winter coat! However, it was really, really crowded up there so was glad to get out of it again!
> 
> Have a good rest of Saturday!! Xxxx


Your trip sounds successful.


----------



## lifeline

I'm enjoying what is possibly the last of the really warm summer sun, the sun is a lovely mood lifter. Hope all are ok x


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> At least those are all valid ways to get hurt I broke bones just walking and even sitting.....now that's accident prone!!


It's true.. you got no luck there. Although the first broken bone was from playing leap frog with our sister. Is that why you don't like frogs lol? ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I've always written and from a young age kept diaries. When I travelled to Spain, my one and only time I've ever been somewhere I met a Italian psychologist, and over a glass of wine he said that said only neurotic people keep diaries. I was astounded by what he said and shortly after quit writing altogether. I did one good thing, I wrote about my year journey while I was expecting DD1 and years later gave it to her. All the other diaries I burned... growing up, nursing gone. Maybe time to start again.


That's horrible he said that to you!
Writing was the only thing that helped me through alot of tough times.
ALOT
And I always kept a diary. If I was upset or angry, I put words to page so that they wouldn't come out of my mouth. And I always felt better.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Your trip sounds successful.


It was!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello I'm at Stephens, and he's not in a great mood owing to he's going away to Japan early Monday morning. Sue seems to be a Lot perkier today. And says if she hadn't gone to the Drs she may have gone to work on Monday. This is why I get X with her. She's had one day of having a good sleep and cheery company and she feels guilty to stop off. Like I say to her, the tablets are just beginning to take effect and no way is she better. She must give herself time and permission to make herself better.

We've just had some homemade stir fry turkey and fried egg rice. It was ok, but I think it's a bit tasteless, but I didn't say anything in case I upset sue. You know me! I like a bit of meat and some oxo gravy...tomorrow I've got a frozen meal for one of roast beef and Yorkshire puds for my Sunday dinner. I'm definitely branching out. I can't believe that the first two years for losing Albert I just fed myself salads. I guess I didn't care what I ate. I think I was eating to keep alive. I can see the changes in the grieving pattern. Jolly is doing very well too. 

I think that's all the news I've got. OBTW, I stopped at a petrol station this afternoon, and who was at the next pump? Karen and Andrew, Marvelous isn't it. I guess I'll see her tomorrow. 

Right..I'm going to close now and catch up. Luv yawl.....

Angela.....I showed sue marcelinas video and she was smiling , thought she was lovely. Stephen was on another settee but he was laughing at the noise. She's gorgeous.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> September 19is my dad's birthday. We got a small cake in their honor. I've had a terrible day. On top of my sadness for my parents today a code enforcement officer came to say there was a complaints about my yard not kept mowed. We had it done just over a week ago. It's kept up but I like the taller greenery they probably consider weeds. He showed me a picture of my hydrangea bush with some weeds near. I left them because I didn't mind them. The old man next door doesn't like me because when he hit my car and took off I called the police over 25 years ago. Now they passed an ordianance that if you don't live in the house you must sell or rent it or they charge hundreds then thousands of fees.or must apply for a waiver if showing repairs are being done in preparation for renting or selling. With my bad heart this is so stressful. I'm to meet this man and the mower guy but he hasn't said when. It's the weekend so I can't contact anyone for legal advise. I'm trembling and worried I'll get rapid heart beat again. I'd sell it but the man next door will get someone to buy it and resell it to him. He wants my big yard because his is small. I'm going to do minor repairs and rent it to someone with a 10 piece band. I like misic????


It's my dad's anniversary of his death, today. 21st sept. It's 40yrs since he died. I was only 29. Bless him. It was stomach cancer. It's strange how we never forget these things isn't it.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> September 19is my dad's birthday. We got a small cake in their honor. I've had a terrible day. On top of my sadness for my parents today a code enforcement officer came to say there was a complaints about my yard not kept mowed. We had it done just over a week ago. It's kept up but I like the taller greenery they probably consider weeds. He showed me a picture of my hydrangea bush with some weeds near. I left them because I didn't mind them. The old man next door doesn't like me because when he hit my car and took off I called the police over 25 years ago. Now they passed an ordianance that if you don't live in the house you must sell or rent it or they charge hundreds then thousands of fees.or must apply for a waiver if showing repairs are being done in preparation for renting or selling. With my bad heart this is so stressful. I'm to meet this man and the mower guy but he hasn't said when. It's the weekend so I can't contact anyone for legal advise. I'm trembling and worried I'll get rapid heart beat again. I'd sell it but the man next door will get someone to buy it and resell it to him. He wants my big yard because his is small. I'm going to do minor repairs and rent it to someone with a 10 piece band. I like misic????


Is this the home that your mother lived in jolly? It might be worth your while getting it rented, or even sold. Can you believe the trouble some people cause. Try to calm down, we are all here for you. Breath deeply. Imagine this man sitting on the toilet. Not a happy sight. Knit a voodoo doll!,,,,,


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Another good idea but I can't because the dog or cat will run out or worse bugs come in. Between the code guy and the moth I'm feeling helpless which makes me want to cry.


If you feel like crying, them my arms are hugging you. Don't worry love, things have a way of worKing out.everything Always seems so much worse when we are down. Cry if you need to. Sounds ok to me. Here for you.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> ???? I thought Fock was a British term I wasn't familiar with.


How much more are we going to milk this ....hahahah⏲


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> September 19is my dad's birthday. We got a small cake in their honor. I've had a terrible day. On top of my sadness for my parents today a code enforcement officer came to say there was a complaints about my yard not kept mowed. We had it done just over a week ago. It's kept up but I like the taller greenery they probably consider weeds. He showed me a picture of my hydrangea bush with some weeds near. I left them because I didn't mind them. The old man next door doesn't like me because when he hit my car and took off I called the police over 25 years ago. Now they passed an ordianance that if you don't live in the house you must sell or rent it or they charge hundreds then thousands of fees.or must apply for a waiver if showing repairs are being done in preparation for renting or selling. With my bad heart this is so stressful. I'm to meet this man and the mower guy but he hasn't said when. It's the weekend so I can't contact anyone for legal advise. I'm trembling and worried I'll get rapid heart beat again. I'd sell it but the man next door will get someone to buy it and resell it to him. He wants my big yard because his is small. I'm going to do minor repairs and rent it to someone with a 10 piece band. I like misic????


Keep your chin up Polly, it's all fixable. We sort of have the same thing here in Canada, if the house is not inhabited the insurance is double and very costly. Compromise with the bylaw officer and that will bring you rewards, mowing is probably the easiest. The longer the house sits the more work it will need eventually. Maybe best to sell, if you get what you want, then you have to start letting go and moving on, no matter who gets the property. Renting comes with it's own issues, might even be harder to deal with than selling. Freeing yourself of things that are stressful will only give you a better life dear sister. Sorry you have an old codger for a neighbour. Thinking of you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> That's horrible he said that to you!
> Writing was the only thing that helped me through alot of tough times.
> ALOT
> And I always kept a diary. If I was upset or angry, I put words to page so that they wouldn't come out of my mouth. And I always felt better.


Actually he was a very arrogant man now that I think of it. I have started writing again. My Grandmother wrote prolifically, I so wish I had her diaries but they stayed with the house and I don't know what became of them, so I keep the memories. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> 1445 our time it starts.


Okie dokie! :sm02:


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Are you sure you live in the land of the free?


I really think putting a fee on with property tax isn't legal but they passed the ordinance and I'm just a small fish in a big sea. I've been trembling nauseous and couldn't eat but my main worry is getting the rapid heart. Trying to keep calm and put my trust in God. Mostly I'm concerned with drawing attention to the house because thieves take out plumbing and electric wiring from unoccupied homes. Code man didn't make an appointment to go there as he said he would Friday and now no one is there on the weekend. more time to fret.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> That's horrible he said that to you!
> Writing was the only thing that helped me through alot of tough times.
> ALOT
> And I always kept a diary. If I was upset or angry, I put words to page so that they wouldn't come out of my mouth. And I always felt better.


I've met a couple of dumb psychologists and marriage councilors. And one who was sooo smart. If it helps start again.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> It's my dad's anniversary of his death, today. 21st sept. It's 40yrs since he died. I was only 29. Bless him. It was stomach cancer. It's strange how we never forget these things isn't it.


Yes it's memories that remind me the past really happened. So blessed to have had those times. I'm sorry you lost him when you were so young. You are getting by quite well. you have to for your family's sake as well as your own. I know our departed ones want us to be happy as we can be. I told my friend I was doing the same thing i do every Friday and he asked what would I rather be doing. I said sitting on the front porch with mom and hub and my dear friend from up the street like I use to do. I never needed much to be content.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Is this the home that your mother lived in jolly? It might be worth your while getting it rented, or even sold. Can you believe the trouble some people cause. Try to calm down, we are all here for you. Breath deeply. Imagine this man sitting on the toilet. Not a happy sight. Knit a voodoo doll!,,,,,


It is her house. With my heart and knee problems I just couldn't keep ahead of everything there. The neighborhood has gotten rough and I'm afraid to go and be in the house alone but since he's being so aweful I hope to fix what needs fixing and rent to students who like to have a good time. There are colleges nearby I'm very appreciative that you listen to my woes. He's 10 years older than me and I hope I outlive him but with my heart who knows. I don't want him to get the house and big yard. thank you for your kind words.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> If you feel like crying, them my arms are hugging you. Don't worry love, things have a way of worKing out.everything Always seems so much worse when we are down. Cry if you need to. Sounds ok to me. Here for you.


I had a brief cry and reached for a book I'd bought last week called Keep Calm and Trust God. $5 in Walmart. It gave me a boost of courage. I usually believe worry is expecting the worse before it happens and confidence is believing even if it goes bad I could handle it. I say usually because sometimes I just worry and tremble. I feel your hug and it helps me a lot.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> How much more are we going to milk this ....hahahah⏲


Quite a Focking while I'm thinking ????


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Keep your chin up Polly, it's all fixable. We sort of have the same thing here in Canada, if the house is not inhabited the insurance is double and very costly. Compromise with the bylaw officer and that will bring you rewards, mowing is probably the easiest. The longer the house sits the more work it will need eventually. Maybe best to sell, if you get what you want, then you have to start letting go and moving on, no matter who gets the property. Renting comes with it's own issues, might even be harder to deal with than selling. Freeing yourself of things that are stressful will only give you a better life dear sister. Sorry you have an old codger for a neighbour. Thinking of you. xoxox


Thanks. I'll just have to wait and see what they say. I'm to meet with the code man but he didn't say when. And I know the jerk will be looking and listening and gloating. Maybe I should pick my nose and scratch my fanny. ????
Can you tell I'm not myself right now. I went thru things I brought from our rv and phoned friends who will meet Wednesday for dinner. I'm the one who gets the count and makes the reservation. I like doing it. Just trying to wait without worrying. No idea how much they will find fault with or what it will cost. Don't like drawing attention of thieves. Yesterday on the north end 2 boys were shot and a city away a woman was killed in her home. and Trump is still Trumpetting.


----------



## jinx

Polly there is no need to worry so much about your heart. You can live a long and full life even if you were to have episodes of fast heart rate. I have been living with episodes of that for 25 years. For the last 13 years I have had rapid heart rate 100% of the time. I do not even notice it any more. It is what it is and is not life threatening. 


jollypolly said:


> It is her house. With my heart and knee problems I just couldn't keep ahead of everything there. The neighborhood has gotten rough and I'm afraid to go and be in the house alone but since he's being so aweful I hope to fix what needs fixing and rent to students who like to have a good time. There are colleges nearby I'm very appreciative that you listen to my woes. He's 10 years older than me and I hope I outlive him but with my heart who knows. I don't want him to get the house and big yard. thank you for your kind words.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Polly there is no need to worry so much about your heart. You can live a long and full life even if you were to have episodes of fast heart rate. I have been living with episodes of that for 25 years. For the last 13 years I have had rapid heart rate 100% of the time. I do not even notice it any more. It is what it is and is not life threatening.


I was taking elequis and amnioderon. But stopped because they wanted to put me in the hospital to change the meds to something else so I'm not taking anything. They had to shock my heart when it happened. I'm glad you are doing well and coping. I appreciate the encouragement. I feel they are pushing me to do what they want with my property rather than what I want to do.


----------



## jinx

I had the shock treatment 3 different times. My heart just insists it is going to beat extremely fast no matter what drug or treatment I have. All the specialist have said it is not life threatening, just bothersome.
I know that property has caused you a lot stress and problems. I do not quite understand the issue or whether it is the property you are living in or another property. If it is another property maybe selling it to get the worry and stress out of your life? Keeping it to spite another person may in the end cause you more problems than it is worth. I understand it is irritating to have government tell us what we can do on our own property.



jollypolly said:


> I was taking elequis and amnioderon. But stopped because they wanted to put me in the hospital to change the meds to something else so I'm not taking anything. They had to shock my heart when it happened. I'm glad you are doing well and coping. I appreciate the encouragement. I feel they are pushing me to do what they want with my property rather than what I want to do.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm at Stephens, and he's not in a great mood owing to he's going away to Japan early Monday morning. Sue seems to be a Lot perkier today. And says if she hadn't gone to the Drs she may have gone to work on Monday. This is why I get X with her. She's had one day of having a good sleep and cheery company and she feels guilty to stop off. Like I say to her, the tablets are just beginning to take effect and no way is she better. She must give herself time and permission to make herself better.
> 
> We've just had some homemade stir fry turkey and fried egg rice. It was ok, but I think it's a bit tasteless, but I didn't say anything in case I upset sue. You know me! I like a bit of meat and some oxo gravy...tomorrow I've got a frozen meal for one of roast beef and Yorkshire puds for my Sunday dinner. I'm definitely branching out. I can't believe that the first two years for losing Albert I just fed myself salads. I guess I didn't care what I ate. I think I was eating to keep alive. I can see the changes in the grieving pattern. Jolly is doing very well too.
> 
> I think that's all the news I've got. OBTW, I stopped at a petrol station this afternoon, and who was at the next pump? Karen and Andrew, Marvelous isn't it. I guess I'll see her tomorrow.
> 
> Right..I'm going to close now and catch up. Luv yawl.....
> 
> Angela.....I showed sue marcelinas video and she was smiling , thought she was lovely. Stephen was on another settee but he was laughing at the noise. She's gorgeous.


Awww, thank you I love that she has made so many people smile ????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening. Josephine is on the boat now and on her way home.
> 
> I've been to the over 60's today and I didn't win a penny, not a sixpence. But I did win some cadburys mini rolls, which are rather nice, but I don't know where my money luck is. There's not much going in my holiday purse. I think we are sort of coming to the thought that we will be closing it after Christmas . We'll probably close after our buffet. We just don't have the numbers to keep it going and two have said they are leaving. There's plenty other bongos go on but I don't fancy them with kids running round. At least this one we only have them for the holidays.
> 
> I'm going to Stephens tomorrow. I've not seen them for two weeks I think. I'm looking forward to it. Then I'll call for food shopping, because I'm well and truly like old mother Hubbard who went to the cupboard! It's two weeks since I did a food shop.
> 
> I think that's all tonight. Except.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI for the 18th of September. I know we in uk are only the 17th but I'm nearly sure it will be the 18th where you are. Anyway have a great day. And if I'm wrong, then happy birthday again. There's a card on its way to you.
> 
> Love you all xx


 Thanks Susan, you got the correct date for me, even though you are about 10 hours behind me! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It's my dad's anniversary of his death, today. 21st sept. It's 40yrs since he died. I was only 29. Bless him. It was stomach cancer. It's strange how we never forget these things isn't it.


I feel your pain Susan, 28th Jan next year will be 40 years since my lovely dad passed, I was 30. His was his heart, three attacks and a slight stroke in 3 months, mostly caused by work stress, he was only 64 :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Quite a Focking while I'm thinking ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Polly there is no need to worry so much about your heart. You can live a long and full life even if you were to have episodes of fast heart rate. I have been living with episodes of that for 25 years. For the last 13 years I have had rapid heart rate 100% of the time. I do not even notice it any more. It is what it is and is not life threatening.


I agree and have been told the same, jinx!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, at least the rain hasn't come yet and it's very muggy. Guess what I've been doing, yep packing boxes AGAIN. Have cleared the kitchen apart from what we want today and what is going out in the utility room. Hope he turns up tomorrow and gets going. Nothing else planned for the day, I think they might be burning some stubble in the field behind us as it is very smoky outside. DH is going to investigate in a minute. New to catch up. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, at least the rain hasn't come yet and it's very muggy. Guess what I've been doing, yep packing boxes AGAIN. Have cleared the kitchen apart from what we want today and what is going out in the utility room. Hope he turns up tomorrow and gets going. Nothing else planned for the day, I think they might be burning some stubble in the field behind us as it is very smoky outside. DH is going to investigate in a minute. New to catch up. Have a good Sunday. xx


Good morning, sorry it's so smoky up there, I didn't think they were allowed to burn stubble any more? Sorry you're packing up again but at least you will be unpacking a lot less and a lot quicker this time! You have a good Sunday too dear xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It rained heavily in the night and has started to do so again. This is just what we need for the garden as it has been dry for so long.

Yesterday I finished off sewing down the roads, river and motorway on our town map. Today I will sew on the railway line so tomorrow the KnitWIts can get started on the buildings. Also did a bit more knitting on my shawl.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> It is her house. With my heart and knee problems I just couldn't keep ahead of everything there. The neighborhood has gotten rough and I'm afraid to go and be in the house alone but since he's being so aweful I hope to fix what needs fixing and rent to students who like to have a good time. There are colleges nearby I'm very appreciative that you listen to my woes. He's 10 years older than me and I hope I outlive him but with my heart who knows. I don't want him to get the house and big yard. thank you for your kind words.


It sounds to me that you would be much better selling the house. Renting can cause a lot of problems especially students. Sending you lots of love and healing vibes. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It rained heavily in the night and has started to do so again. This is just what we need for the garden as it has been dry for so long.
> 
> Yesterday I finished off sewing down the roads, river and motorway on our town map. Today I will sew on the railway line so tomorrow the KnitWIts can get started on the buildings. Also did a bit more knitting on my shawl.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Hello! We are also having heavy rain today, it kindly stopped while we do our grocery shop but is about to start again, it's got very dark in here!! Glad the town is coming along, looking forward to seeing the photos!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It sounds to me that you would be much better selling the house. Renting can cause a lot of problems especially students. Sending you lots of love and healing vibes. xx


I think Polly is relying on the students causing problems for the guy next door but I do agree that however sad and difficult it will be to let it go, Polly's life will become easier when it's gone xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. How exciting to be getting your kitchen re-do accomplished. Hoping everything goes forward tomorrow in a quick and efficient manner.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, at least the rain hasn't come yet and it's very muggy. Guess what I've been doing, yep packing boxes AGAIN. Have cleared the kitchen apart from what we want today and what is going out in the utility room. Hope he turns up tomorrow and gets going. Nothing else planned for the day, I think they might be burning some stubble in the field behind us as it is very smoky outside. DH is going to investigate in a minute. New to catch up. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

No sunny Sunday for you or me. We are very wet also. Hoping the rain will remove the awful humidity we have been suffering with for many days.
Your town is really coming together now. It must be exciting to see it come together.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It rained heavily in the night and has started to do so again. This is just what we need for the garden as it has been dry for so long.
> 
> Yesterday I finished off sewing down the roads, river and motorway on our town map. Today I will sew on the railway line so tomorrow the KnitWIts can get started on the buildings. Also did a bit more knitting on my shawl.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> No sunny Sunday for you or me. We are very wet also. Hoping the rain will remove the awful humidity we have been suffering with for many days.
> Your town is really coming together now. It must be exciting to see it come together.


Progress so far with the aid of nextdoors cat.


----------



## Miss Pam

It's looking great. Cat looks right at home! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a still dark and damp northwest. Not much planned for the day again today. Mr. Ric is busy doing work on the house that I can't really help with, so will be his cheer squad and moral support. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

That is very interesting. Looking good.


PurpleFi said:


> Progress so far with the aid of nextdoors cat.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It must be raining every where in the world today. Glad you are there as his support and not his supervisor. ???? Supervisors always get blamed when things do not turn out perfectly.



Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a still dark and damp northwest. Not much planned for the day again today. Mr. Ric is busy doing work on the house that I can't really help with, so will be his cheer squad and moral support. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. It must be raining every where in the world today. Glad you are there as his support and not his supervisor. ???? Supervisors always get blamed when things do not turn out perfectly.


I agree. I wouldn't want to be his supervisor -- he would frustrate me too much! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Progress so far with the aid of nextdoors cat.


Oh dear, very helpful!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a still dark and damp northwest. Not much planned for the day again today. Mr. Ric is busy doing work on the house that I can't really help with, so will be his cheer squad and moral support. xxxooo


..... and no doubt the supplier of food/coffee/beer, as required!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy new week. I go to Josephine's next week. How are you all today? It's all go at the kids house. Packing for Japan. Well when Stephen packs, everyone's involved. He never can find a thing. Never ever organised. I was glad to come home hahaha. I'm going to miss him for 2/half weeks. I'll be glad when he's home. Matthew starts back at uni on Tuesday and sue is looking more like herself, (still a long way from it) Stephen will be 9 hours ahead of us in uk. 

When I came home I popped into Karen's because she was on her own so we had a good chat. Don't think I'm always popping in when she's on her own, I'm not, but we do have our fair share of hot chocolate.????☕ Another couple of days and marg and John will be home, then it's my turn....

I don't have any more news, got my book finished last night at Stephens, so I've started another one to read on the train. I'm going to catchup now sisters. And probably comment????. I've put a crocodile or alligator emoji because I can't think when we would ever use it.????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Keep your chin up Polly, it's all fixable. We sort of have the same thing here in Canada, if the house is not inhabited the insurance is double and very costly. Compromise with the bylaw officer and that will bring you rewards, mowing is probably the easiest. The longer the house sits the more work it will need eventually. Maybe best to sell, if you get what you want, then you have to start letting go and moving on, no matter who gets the property. Renting comes with it's own issues, might even be harder to deal with than selling. Freeing yourself of things that are stressful will only give you a better life dear sister. Sorry you have an old codger for a neighbour. Thinking of you. xoxox


You talk a lot of sense right from your heart...jolly..listen to trish


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Progress so far with the aid of nextdoors cat.


Looking good. It will be great to see the progression ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Looking good. It will be great to see the progression ????????????????????????????????????


Thank you. Lin and I are doing our tapestry weaving course on Thursday. I will let you know hom we get on. Xxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> It's my dad's anniversary of his death, today. 21st sept. It's 40yrs since he died. I was only 29. Bless him. It was stomach cancer. It's strange how we never forget these things isn't it.


That's awful. I've been so blessed to still have both my parents.
I know that day will eventually come for us all...( Except Betty White. )
I hope I can be as graceful as you all are about your losses.
Xoxo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> How much more are we going to milk this ....hahahah⏲


I don't foking know, at least one per person? ????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I had the shock treatment 3 different times. My heart just insists it is going to beat extremely fast no matter what drug or treatment I have. All the specialist have said it is not life threatening, just bothersome.
> I know that property has caused you a lot stress and problems. I do not quite understand the issue or whether it is the property you are living in or another property. If it is another property maybe selling it to get the worry and stress out of your life? Keeping it to spite another person may in the end cause you more problems than it is worth. I understand it is irritating to have government tell us what we can do on our own property.


I have to say well said. And I agree.
I think it's time to decide what do you want to do with the property. If you don't want to live there, maybe it is best to let it go. If he gets it oh well, then he's a happy old codger and your happy that you don't have to free over it anymore. Remember it's she who does with the most YARN that wins lol.. not Yard ????
You could always take comfort in knowing he'll have to pay extra tax for it too, AND keep it mowed. 
Send like you looking the simple small things in life means your heart really is ready to let it go love.
XOXO
Love you bunches


----------



## linkan

Did I use codger right?


----------



## jinx

It sounded just right to me.????


linkan said:


> Did I use codger right?


????


----------



## linkan

Auto correct made that sounds like complete gibberish ????


----------



## linkan

Fret
Dies
Seems
Liking
The right words as they come if anyone has trouble


----------



## linkan

I just attempted to stick a pan back in the oven that weighed entirely too much for me.

I lost... 

Half the juice a few potatoes and carrots, and ALL my dignity. LoL
Oh well I only burned a big toe so it's a win.

Not going to be as seasoned as I like but it's no small potatoes that I saved most of it. ( No pun intended there)
I don't know how to spell this so I'm just gone say
k- Saraah- Saraah ????????????????????????!!


----------



## linkan

Oh, I'm cooking a beef roast with potatoes onion and carrots.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I just attempted to stick a pan back in the oven that weighed entirely too much for me.
> 
> I lost...
> 
> Half the juice a few potatoes and carrots, and ALL my dignity. LoL
> Oh well I only burned a big toe so it's a win.
> 
> Not going to be as seasoned as I like but it's no small potatoes that I saved most of it. ( No pun intended there)
> I don't know how to spell this so I'm just gone say
> k- Saraah- Saraah ????????????????????????!!


Glad you managed to rescue most of it, you won't be going hungry today. xx


----------



## jinx

Whatever will be will be.????



linkan said:


> I just attempted to stick a pan back in the oven that weighed entirely too much for me.
> 
> I lost...
> 
> Half the juice a few potatoes and carrots, and ALL my dignity. LoL
> Oh well I only burned a big toe so it's a win.
> 
> Not going to be as seasoned as I like but it's no small potatoes that I saved most of it. ( No pun intended there)
> I don't know how to spell this so I'm just gone say
> k- Saraah- Saraah ????????????????????????!!


----------



## jinx

I had to google it. Que Sera Sera.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I had to google it. Que Sera Sera.


I was too lazy for Google today. ????


----------



## linkan

Did y'all hear the joke about Eve?

God said to Adam , " Here is woman I give to thee as a companion and partner. And thou shalt call her Eve." 
Adam said. . " And who is that?"
And God said.. " Oh that's Betty White, she was here when I got here". 

???????? Bu-dum-de-dum! ????


----------



## linkan

It was sooooooooooo good ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Awww Michael was just saying his prayers and while he took a shortcut it was the fact that he said and watch over the new additions to our family that got me and I asked him if he liked Marcelina and his response was really sweetly kind of.......gotta love em!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> It was sooooooooooo good ????????????


I have to make mine now!! Yummy!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I had to google it. Que Sera Sera.


You remind me of Doris Day too, you have a positive happy outlook. :sm02:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Awww Michael was just saying his prayers and while he took a shortcut it was the fact that he said and watch over the new additions to our family that got me and I asked him if he liked Marcelina and his response was really sweetly kind of.......gotta love em!


Oh my ❤ heart ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Lin and I are doing our tapestry weaving course on Thursday. I will let you know hom we get on. Xxx


Mr E. Told me he wanted a tapestry made... I told him I'd learn how and make one someday but not to expect it before he's 30 ! ???? I'm slow.

Can't wait to hear how it goes! ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I have to make mine now!! Yummy!


Yeeeeeah, I love a good roast. Mostly the potatoes and carrots really. I told Jen the meat is just to help season the veggies lol.

I'm going to save some and make Mom's vegetable soup ????. The last time I made some I swear was so close it could have been hers. It was a seriously proud moment lol. 
I'll try to save you some... I'll try... I'd love to can it and have it anytime ????
But I don't know how to do that, and I don't I have the pots and pans to do it either.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> It was sooooooooooo good ????????????


Yummy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Yeeeeeah, I love a good roast. Mostly the potatoes and carrots really. I told Jen the meat is just to help season the veggies lol.
> 
> I'm going to save some and make Mom's vegetable soup ????. The last time I made some I swear was so close it could have been hers. It was a seriously proud moment lol.
> I'll try to save you some... I'll try... I'd love to can it and have it anytime ????
> But I don't know how to do that, and I don't I have the pots and pans to do it either.


I freeze my soup. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, only had about half an hours rain yesterday and it was a lovely starry night by the time I went to bed. Builders are here at the moment fitting new facia boards, door to kitchen and a new window in the bathroom. Kitchen fitter due within the next half hour so I've retreated to the lounge to keep out of it all. Looks like a knitting day to me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, only had about half an hours rain yesterday and it was a lovely starry night by the time I went to bed. Builders are here at the moment fitting new facia boards, door to kitchen and a new window in the bathroom. Kitchen fitter due within the next half hour so I've retreated to the lounge to keep out of it all. Looks like a knitting day to me. xx


Hope it all goes smoothly and you just have to keep out of the way and knit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a bit of rain yesterday but at the moment we have clear blue skies although it will rain again later.

Had to move the railway on our town map, good job I checked before sewing it down. Now beginning to place some of the major buildlings.

Mr P and I are going to see the Downton film this afternoon after KnitWIts here this morning.

Sunny Monday hugs xxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I freeze my soup. xx


Great idea!


----------



## linkan

Pain management in a few hours. Guess I have to tell them my shoulder is slipping. I really just don't want to have yet another surgery ????.
But it's moving out of place and I've been warned that if it dislocated that's it, done.. there's no other kind of replacement for it. Ugh. If you can't cross your fingers cross your toes and if you can't cross your toes cross your eyes ???? that I don't have to do that. It would be surgery # 12 on the darn thing.


----------



## jinx

Thank you. I try, but it is getting harder and harder as I get older and older. This group helps me stay positive.


Islander said:


> You remind me of Doris Day too, you have a positive happy outlook. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it all goes smoothly and you just have to keep out of the way and knit. xx


Absolute chaos here at the moment, two men outside, two inside, two radios going, different stations of course, DH has disappeared out and I'm hiding in my chair pretending I'm not here. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope the updates on your home continue to move along in a timely manner. 
I hope you do not have a lot of many knitting days before it is finished.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, only had about half an hours rain yesterday and it was a lovely starry night by the time I went to bed. Builders are here at the moment fitting new facia boards, door to kitchen and a new window in the bathroom. Kitchen fitter due within the next half hour so I've retreated to the lounge to keep out of it all. Looks like a knitting day to me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thank you. I try, but it is getting harder and harder as I get older and older. This group helps me stay positive.


Morning jinx, not a good night's sleep I presume, still nice to see you here at any time. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you and the Mr have an enjoyable afternoon. I have heard nothing but good reports on that film.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a bit of rain yesterday but at the moment we have clear blue skies although it will rain again later.
> 
> Had to move the railway on our town map, good job I checked before sewing it down. Now beginning to place some of the major buildlings.
> 
> Mr P and I are going to see the Downton film this afternoon after KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Sunny Monday hugs xxx


----------



## jinx

Wishing you the best possible outcome for your shoulder


linkan said:


> Pain management in a few hours.
> Guess I have to tell them my shoulder is slipping. I really just don't want to have yet another surgery ????.
> But it's moving out of place and I've been warned that if it dislocated that's it, done.. there's no other kind of replacement for it. Ugh. If you can't cross your fingers cross your toes and if you can't cross your toes cross your eyes ???? that I don't have to do that. It would be surgery # 12 on the darn thing.


----------



## jinx

Yup, the last two nights have not been good nights for sleep. I need to be able to turn my mind off, but I have been taking the stress of the day to bed with me.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning jinx, not a good night's sleep I presume, still nice to see you here at any time. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Fret
> Dies
> Seems
> Liking
> The right words as they come if anyone has trouble


I got it!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I just attempted to stick a pan back in the oven that weighed entirely too much for me.
> 
> I lost...
> 
> Half the juice a few potatoes and carrots, and ALL my dignity. LoL
> Oh well I only burned a big toe so it's a win.
> 
> Not going to be as seasoned as I like but it's no small potatoes that I saved most of it. ( No pun intended there)
> I don't know how to spell this so I'm just gone say
> k- Saraah- Saraah ????????????????????????!!


Oh dear, sorry you burned your toe, that could have been so much worse!! Please don't take risks like that, you are precious to all of us!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I really hope the rain keeps off and that you really do enjoy it!! Xx


The rain kept off me though not everyone. The service was overlong but the garden party was good. The sandwiches were fascinating with dark pink or chocolate coloured bread! Lots of little cakes. Lots of networking. The car parking was in a field some way from the marquee so DH begged a lift up to it from a police car. We got it. Two young cadets had to get out and wait for its return.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Did y'all hear the joke about Eve?
> 
> God said to Adam , " Here is woman I give to thee as a companion and partner. And thou shalt call her Eve."
> Adam said. . " And who is that?"
> And God said.. " Oh that's Betty White, she was here when I got here".
> 
> ???????? Bu-dum-de-dum! ????


Had to Google Betty White but now I remember her in the Golden Girls, she's 97 and still working!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Awww Michael was just saying his prayers and while he took a shortcut it was the fact that he said and watch over the new additions to our family that got me and I asked him if he liked Marcelina and his response was really sweetly kind of.......gotta love em!


How sweet is that?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yeeeeeah, I love a good roast. Mostly the potatoes and carrots really. I told Jen the meat is just to help season the veggies lol.
> 
> I'm going to save some and make Mom's vegetable soup ????. The last time I made some I swear was so close it could have been hers. It was a seriously proud moment lol.
> I'll try to save you some... I'll try... I'd love to can it and have it anytime ????
> But I don't know how to do that, and I don't I have the pots and pans to do it either.


Someone's probably already said this but you can freeze soup!x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I freeze my soup. xx


Hahaha, I knew it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, only had about half an hours rain yesterday and it was a lovely starry night by the time I went to bed. Builders are here at the moment fitting new facia boards, door to kitchen and a new window in the bathroom. Kitchen fitter due within the next half hour so I've retreated to the lounge to keep out of it all. Looks like a knitting day to me. xx


I'm excited for you that it's all starting to happen, hope they all do a good job and give you no trouble!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a bit of rain yesterday but at the moment we have clear blue skies although it will rain again later.
> 
> Had to move the railway on our town map, good job I checked before sewing it down. Now beginning to place some of the major buildlings.
> 
> Mr P and I are going to see the Downton film this afternoon after KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Sunny Monday hugs xxx


I hope National Rail approved your rail move!! You'll love the film, it made me come out smiling!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Pain management in a few hours. Guess I have to tell them my shoulder is slipping. I really just don't want to have yet another surgery ????.
> But it's moving out of place and I've been warned that if it dislocated that's it, done.. there's no other kind of replacement for it. Ugh. If you can't cross your fingers cross your toes and if you can't cross your toes cross your eyes ???? that I don't have to do that. It would be surgery # 12 on the darn thing.


Wishing and hoping for you that the answer is simple and pain free, I feel for you hun!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yup, the last two nights have not been good nights for sleep. I need to be able to turn my mind off, but I have been taking the stress of the day to bed with me.


Have you tried writing your troubles down before you go to bed? It sometimes works for me!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> I really think putting a fee on with property tax isn't legal but they passed the ordinance and I'm just a small fish in a big sea. I've been trembling nauseous and couldn't eat but my main worry is getting the rapid heart. Trying to keep calm and put my trust in God. Mostly I'm concerned with drawing attention to the house because thieves take out plumbing and electric wiring from unoccupied homes. Code man didn't make an appointment to go there as he said he would Friday and now no one is there on the weekend. more time to fret.


I know it's easier said than done but don't fret. Deep breathes and don't fret what you cannot change. Only worry about keeping the garden cut.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The rain kept off me though not everyone. The service was overlong but the garden party was good. The sandwiches were fascinating with dark pink or chocolate coloured bread! Lots of little cakes. Lots of networking. The car parking was in a field some way from the marquee so DH begged a lift up to it from a police car. We got it. Two young cadets had to get out and wait for its return.


He's got the cheek of the devil - good on him!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London! Going to do some more planting in a minute and I have the shop for just a few hours this afternoon!

Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The rain kept off me though not everyone. The service was overlong but the garden party was good. The sandwiches were fascinating with dark pink or chocolate coloured bread! Lots of little cakes. Lots of networking. The car parking was in a field some way from the marquee so DH begged a lift up to it from a police car. We got it. Two young cadets had to get out and wait for its return.


Sounds like a lovely afternoon, turning up in a police car is quite an entrance. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

I thought it.???? I would do it, but my freezer space is limited. 


London Girl said:


> Hahaha, I knew it!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. It must be raining every where in the world today. Glad you are there as his support and not his supervisor. ???? Supervisors always get blamed when things do not turn out perfectly.


The weather here is strange. I glanced out of the window not long ago and the sun was shining on the houses opposite but the sky was darkg grey. Now the sky is blue with little white clouds - a lovely day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Be careful dealing with your plants. We would not want one to push you off the ledge again. When you have finished your planting could you pop over and help me out. Mr Wonderful bought some mum plants. Now he is not up to planting them. I could easily plant them but know that will throw my back out. Oh, the golden years. HA.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London! Going to do some more planting in a minute and I have the shop for just a few hours this afternoon!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Fret
> Dies
> Seems
> Liking
> The right words as they come if anyone has trouble


actually it was like a game working them out!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I just attempted to stick a pan back in the oven that weighed entirely too much for me.
> 
> I lost...
> 
> Half the juice a few potatoes and carrots, and ALL my dignity. LoL
> Oh well I only burned a big toe so it's a win.
> 
> Not going to be as seasoned as I like but it's no small potatoes that I saved most of it. ( No pun intended there)
> I don't know how to spell this so I'm just gone say
> k- Saraah- Saraah ????????????????????????!!


I do hope that big toe isn't badly burned. Look after it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's raining and the highway is backed up because it is wet.
We had a lovely soak in my sister's pool, but it took a bit to get there. About halfway there, mum said she hadn't had lunch (she had had a late breakfast, so had eaten an hour before) so we stopped for lunch. I suggested the Big Apple so we could get a poutine with smoked meat on it and we could share it. She wanted pizza. She broke one of her front teeth on the pizza. So I drove her back to Cobourg so she could see her dentist. The dentist said the tooth hadn't really broken. It was mostly filling and what had fallen off was the crown (which she had thrown out). The bottom of the tooth was still good and mostly filled so the dentist said he would see her the next day to put on a new crown. So we turned around and went to my sister's house.
The rest of the weekend was uneventful. 
I started a shawl with a new ball of yarn.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Be careful dealing with your plants. We would not want one to push you off the ledge again. When you have finished your planting could you pop over and help me out. Mr Wonderful bought some mum plants. Now he is not up to planting them. I could easily plant them but know that will throw my back out. Oh, the golden years. HA.


Sounds like something to put on the honeydo list. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Be careful dealing with your plants. We would not want one to push you off the ledge again. When you have finished your planting could you pop over and help me out. Mr Wonderful bought some mum plants. Now he is not up to planting them. I could easily plant them but know that will throw my back out. Oh, the golden years. HA.


If they are mums, why plant them. Just put them in the pot where you would like them. They'll only last for the season, but they will be pretty. Whenever we plant mums, they never come back as nice as they were in the pot.
There are some nice fall colour mums in the pot in the stores here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Absolute chaos here at the moment, two men outside, two inside, two radios going, different stations of course, DH has disappeared out and I'm hiding in my chair pretending I'm not here. xx


For once I'm almost glad I'm not there with you!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> For once I'm almost glad I'm not there with you!


Yes you really wouldn't want to be. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The weather here is strange. I glanced out of the window not long ago and the sun was shining on the houses opposite but the sky was darkg grey. Now the sky is blue with little white clouds - a lovely day.


Strange is the only way to describe the weather these days. Earlier this summer we had a rain cloud that went down the centre of a street in Cobourg and poured a sheet of rain. We were huddled in a doorway with other people but our sidewalk never got wet. And the people on the sidewalk on the other side never got wet either. The rain was running along the road to the drains. It cleared quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London! Going to do some more planting in a minute and I have the shop for just a few hours this afternoon!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a good day yourself.


----------



## jinx

I have a beautiful bed of mums rights now. Each year I add one or two more. They get bigger and more beautiful each year. My goal is to have the entire bed covered with mums so no weeding is needed between them. 


nitz8catz said:


> If they are mums, why plant them. Just put them in the pot where you would like them. They'll only last for the season, but they will be pretty. Whenever we plant mums, they never come back as nice as they were in the pot.
> There are some nice fall colour mums in the pot in the stores here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, only had about half an hours rain yesterday and it was a lovely starry night by the time I went to bed. Builders are here at the moment fitting new facia boards, door to kitchen and a new window in the bathroom. Kitchen fitter due within the next half hour so I've retreated to the lounge to keep out of it all. Looks like a knitting day to me. xx





London Girl said:


> I'm excited for you that it's all starting to happen, hope they all do a good job and give you no trouble!! xxxx


What Londy says. 
Happy knitting while they work.


----------



## jinx

Yes, that often works well. I have had success with that in the past.


London Girl said:


> Have you tried writing your troubles down before you go to bed? It sometimes works for me!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The rain kept off me though not everyone. The service was overlong but the garden party was good. The sandwiches were fascinating with dark pink or chocolate coloured bread! Lots of little cakes. Lots of networking. The car parking was in a field some way from the marquee so DH begged a lift up to it from a police car. We got it. Two young cadets had to get out and wait for its return.


I'm glad that they gave him a lift.
The garden party sounds nice.


----------



## jinx

Whenever I ask Honeydoer to do something he says, "sure, no problem." Yet I feel guilty asking him all the time to help me out. I am going out when the sun comes up and plant them myself. I need to see the chiropractor anyways and might as well get my monies worth.


Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like something to put on the honeydo list. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Absolute chaos here at the moment, two men outside, two inside, two radios going, different stations of course, DH has disappeared out and I'm hiding in my chair pretending I'm not here. xx


That sounds like it would have been a good time to go for a walk, with your knitting bag, to find someplace quieter.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Pain management in a few hours. Guess I have to tell them my shoulder is slipping. I really just don't want to have yet another surgery ????.
> But it's moving out of place and I've been warned that if it dislocated that's it, done.. there's no other kind of replacement for it. Ugh. If you can't cross your fingers cross your toes and if you can't cross your toes cross your eyes ???? that I don't have to do that. It would be surgery # 12 on the darn thing.


If it is causing you pain, then maybe it is time for surgery again.
One of the men at work who had shoulder surgery was told that he had one ligament left holding it all together, and not to fall on that side again as there would be nothing holding his shoulder together. I don't know why shoulders would be left like that. Falls do happen. Especially in a country that has ice in the winter.
Everything is crossed here.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had quite a bit of rain yesterday but at the moment we have clear blue skies although it will rain again later.
> 
> Had to move the railway on our town map, good job I checked before sewing it down. Now beginning to place some of the major buildlings.
> 
> Mr P and I are going to see the Downton film this afternoon after KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Sunny Monday hugs xxx


Happy Monday. (I don't say that often  )
It sounds like your knitted town is shaping up nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I freeze my soup. xx


So do we. I have a few tubs in the freezer right now.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It was sooooooooooo good ????????????


That looks good. Sorry it burnt your toe.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It sounded just right to me.????
> 
> ????


Jinx, why do your happy faces always turn out upside down????
Just wondering? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Happy new week. I go to Josephine's next week. How are you all today? It's all go at the kids house. Packing for Japan. Well when Stephen packs, everyone's involved. He never can find a thing. Never ever organised. I was glad to come home hahaha. I'm going to miss him for 2/half weeks. I'll be glad when he's home. Matthew starts back at uni on Tuesday and sue is looking more like herself, (still a long way from it) Stephen will be 9 hours ahead of us in uk.
> 
> When I came home I popped into Karen's because she was on her own so we had a good chat. Don't think I'm always popping in when she's on her own, I'm not, but we do have our fair share of hot chocolate.????☕ Another couple of days and marg and John will be home, then it's my turn....
> 
> I don't have any more news, got my book finished last night at Stephens, so I've started another one to read on the train. I'm going to catchup now sisters. And probably comment????. I've put a crocodile or alligator emoji because I can't think when we would ever use it.????


Have you started the countdown to next week?
I'd be happy to pass on that lack of organization. I'm glad that Sue is doing better, especially with Stephen and Matthew leaving.
It's a laughing crocodile.? So "big toothy smile" ??


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now and find a raincoat.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I thought it.???? I would do it, but my freezer space is limited.


Yes, mine too, annoying, isn't it?!! :sm16: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Be careful dealing with your plants. We would not want one to push you off the ledge again. When you have finished your planting could you pop over and help me out. Mr Wonderful bought some mum plants. Now he is not up to planting them. I could easily plant them but know that will throw my back out. Oh, the golden years. HA.


I'd love to but having put in the 12 pansies and watered everything, my back is aching too and I have to save myself for the shop. If the boss puts me on streaming again, I will be a wreck by the time I come home, it's very hard on the back!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's raining and the highway is backed up because it is wet.
> We had a lovely soak in my sister's pool, but it took a bit to get there. About halfway there, mum said she hadn't had lunch (she had had a late breakfast, so had eaten an hour before) so we stopped for lunch. I suggested the Big Apple so we could get a poutine with smoked meat on it and we could share it. She wanted pizza. She broke one of her front teeth on the pizza. So I drove her back to Cobourg so she could see her dentist. The dentist said the tooth hadn't really broken. It was mostly filling and what had fallen off was the crown (which she had thrown out). The bottom of the tooth was still good and mostly filled so the dentist said he would see her the next day to put on a new crown. So we turned around and went to my sister's house.
> The rest of the weekend was uneventful.
> I started a shawl with a new ball of yarn.


Nitzy, you should write all this down and write a book, it would be not only hilarious but probably comfort a lot of folk whose elders are having similar occurrences!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Strange is the only way to describe the weather these days. Earlier this summer we had a rain cloud that went down the centre of a street in Cobourg and poured a sheet of rain. We were huddled in a doorway with other people but our sidewalk never got wet. And the people on the sidewalk on the other side never got wet either. The rain was running along the road to the drains. It cleared quickly.


How bizarre!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Whenever I ask Honeydoer to do something he says, "sure, no problem." Yet I feel guilty asking him all the time to help me out. I am going out when the sun comes up and plant them myself. I need to see the chiropractor anyways and might as well get my monies worth.


Take frequent rests, don't try and do them all in one go or you'll suffer, chiropractor or not!! xxx


----------



## jinx

LOL. I chose that one as my "symbol." If I right click after the last word I type a pop up appears that lists emoji at the top. That is where I get it. ???? You can also type words after the emoji appear. It will then show you an emoji for that word. I will do it with pickle ????


nitz8catz said:


> Jinx, why do your happy faces always turn out upside down????
> Just wondering? :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> LOL. I chose that one as my "symbol." If I right click after the last word I type a pop up appears that lists emoji at the top. That is where I get it. ???? You can also type words after the emoji appear. It will then show you an emoji for that word. I will do it with pickle ????


????????????????????xxx


----------



## jinx

My planting is on hold. It is raining again. I thought today would be a perfect day as the ground is soft from the rain yesterday and Saturday. 
I hope you are not steaming.????‍♀ Emoji is of a woman in a steaming room. Some emoji just are not worth the effort. ????


London Girl said:


> I'd love to but having put in the 12 pansies and watered everything, my back is aching too and I have to save myself for the shop. If the boss puts me on streaming again, I will be a wreck by the time I come home, it's very hard on the back!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My planting is on hold. It is raining again. I thought today would be a perfect day as the ground is soft from the rain yesterday and Saturday.
> I hope you are not steaming.????‍♀ Emoji is of a woman in a steaming room. Some emoji just are not worth the effort. ????


Glad you got 'steaming' when I typed streaming!! The ground will be even softer tomorrow!! Most of the soil in my garden is like dust, dries out in minutes after rain, anyone got any tips to improve it? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> ????????????????????xxx


Oh dear, I wonder why my emojis don't show up? :sm14: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ..... and no doubt the supplier of food/coffee/beer, as required!! Xxxx


You've got that right! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it all goes smoothly and you just have to keep out of the way and knit. xx


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

???????????? I do not know. I am confused, confounded, and dizzy just thinking about it.



London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I wonder why my emojis don't show up? :sm14: xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> If it is causing you pain, then maybe it is time for surgery again.
> One of the men at work who had shoulder surgery was told that he had one ligament left holding it all together, and not to fall on that side again as there would be nothing holding his shoulder together. I don't know why shoulders would be left like that. Falls do happen. Especially in a country that has ice in the winter.
> Everything is crossed here.


Mine is titanium already. I had the total replacement and that broke so they did a reversed replacement , it's where the ball is backwards. I know it's hard to imagine, Ds still has difficulty visualizing it. Doc told me before that I would probably need spacers replaced over time.. .. I just don't wanna.
Pain doc rescheduled on me again so I don't have to think about it again till October 7th.


----------



## linkan

Jen is off today and she had taken Rosebud to go do some errands.. 
I'm going to take this opportunity to sleeeeeeeep lol ????


----------



## linkan

Love y'all ????


----------



## linkan

☂????☔???? for you June. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a lovely autumn day today, Stephen went off to Japan this morning. He texted me in the air, on watts app over Tokyo. How is that for hi tech...I think it's Marvelous. 

I've been to s and b today, and finished my little girls cardigan so I've taken a picture of it, I'll post it on here soon. S and b got on my nerves a bit today. Trouble making some people and I wish they'd just leave. Some folk aren't happy unless they have somebody to b..ch at. Doesn't do for me.

Andrews been on a golfing weekend so I've been in to see to Karen ,just checking. I got an sos......the dog had the cream out of the bedroom, could I go and retrieve it. Little devil.???????????? I've used a poodle emoji but Brie isn't a poodle....she's a Shizuoka well that's the way auto correct has spelt it. I would go shitszoo. You know what I mean don't you. 

Sue is getting plenty rest as I'm checking on her too. And Margaret has packed her case and is home tomorrow tea time. Don't think I've anything else to say. Except I luv yawl. 

Angela that video I got on watts app this morning, made me smile and laugh. Nothing ever makes me smile when I first wake up. But marcelina did, and I still think your honey is a looker ????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Did y'all hear the joke about Eve?
> 
> God said to Adam , " Here is woman I give to thee as a companion and partner. And thou shalt call her Eve."
> Adam said. . " And who is that?"
> And God said.. " Oh that's Betty White, she was here when I got here".
> 
> ???????? Bu-dum-de-dum! ????


I don't understand it...who's Betty White?????


----------



## jinx

Had to google it. shih tzu
Cream out of the bedroom?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I got it!! :sm23: xxxx


I dont????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> ???????????? I do not know. I am confused, confounded, and dizzy just thinking about it.


 :sm09: :sm16: :sm18: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I dont????


Neither do I.????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Mine is titanium already. I had the total replacement and that broke so they did a reversed replacement , it's where the ball is backwards. I know it's hard to imagine, Ds still has difficulty visualizing it. Doc told me before that I would probably need spacers replaced over time.. .. I just don't wanna.
> Pain doc rescheduled on me again so I don't have to think about it again till October 7th.


Only you can weigh up the pros and cons love but I can understand you not want more ops. Mean of the doc to reschedule when you are in such pain :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> ☂????☔???? for you June. ????


Now that's just rubbing it in!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

The film was great. Good story, good acting znd gorgeous costumes.


----------



## London Girl

Betty White is an actress who was in the Golden Girls back in the day. She is now 97 and has been in continuous acting work for 80 which is apparently a record. The joke is that she has been around like forever, which she pretty well has!! Hope that helped!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The film was great. Good story, good acting znd gorgeous costumes.


Glad you liked it, it was nice bit of escapism!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Interesting afternoon at the shop, I had apparently signed up to do tea making and bucket shaking at a local fun day in a couple of weeks but it wasn't in my diary and I have no memory of volunteering my services and now have another appointment. The boss wasn't happy and was a bit snarky with me for the rest of the afternoon but I can live with that, I'm busy so I ain't doin' it!!! Raining hard here now and I got a bit damp on the way home, lights are on and so is my thick cardy!! xxxxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a lovely autumn day today, Stephen went off to Japan this morning. He texted me in the air, on watts app over Tokyo. How is that for hi tech...I think it's Marvelous.
> 
> I've been to s and b today, and finished my little girls cardigan so I've taken a picture of it, I'll post it on here soon. S and b got on my nerves a bit today. Trouble making some people and I wish they'd just leave. Some folk aren't happy unless they have somebody to b..ch at. Doesn't do for me.
> 
> Andrews been on a golfing weekend so I've been in to see to Karen ,just checking. I got an sos......the dog had the cream out of the bedroom, could I go and retrieve it. Little devil.???????????? I've used a poodle emoji but Brie isn't a poodle....she's a Shizuoka well that's the way auto correct has spelt it. I would go shitszoo. You know what I mean don't you.
> 
> Sue is getting plenty rest as I'm checking on her too. And Margaret has packed her case and is home tomorrow tea time. Don't think I've anything else to say. Except I luv yawl.
> 
> Angela that video I got on watts app this morning, made me smile and laugh. Nothing ever makes me smile when I first wake up. But marcelina did, and I still think your honey is a looker ????


Awww that's truly wonderful, I love that she made you smile.

Not to be too biased but I think he's quite handsome myself lol. ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I don't understand it...who's Betty White?????


Have you ever seen golden girls?
She's 90- something and still working , and super active. It's the joke over here that she never really ages and will outlive is all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Interesting afternoon at the shop, I had apparently signed up to do tea making and bucket shaking at a local fun day in a couple of weeks but it wasn't in my diary and I have no memory of volunteering my services and now have another appointment. The boss wasn't happy and was a bit snarky with me for the rest of the afternoon but I can live with that, I'm busy so I ain't doin' it!!! Raining hard here now and I got a bit damp on the way home, lights are on and so is my thick cardy!! xxxxx


Tough on the boss is what I say, sounds to me she's just trying it on. Just started spitting with rain here but our lights are on as well. All men gone for today, kitchen is out and most of the new units built, he's got to sort the electrics tomorrow, good luck to him with that. New door from kitchen to conservatory is is in and now peace reigns. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

****************important, latest news ***********

Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Tough on the boss is what I say, sounds to me she's just trying it on. Just started spitting with rain here but our lights are on as well. All men gone for today, kitchen is out and most of the new units built, he's got to sort the electrics tomorrow, good luck to him with that. New door from kitchen to conservatory is is in and now peace reigns. xxxx


I agree, June. So happy for you, Jacky, that the kitchen work is coming along. Hopefully they'll have you all sorted and finished in no time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thank you for the update, Susan! Rebecca, sending you many healing and comforting hugs and much love!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

????????????‍⚕???????????? Sorry you are injured. Hoping they have you all fixed up and that it is not too painful.



grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Had to google it. shih tzu
> Cream out of the bedroom?


Cream.....ointment! Any good?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Have you ever seen golden girls?
> She's 90- something and still working , and super active. It's the joke over here that she never really ages and will outlive is all.


Yes I remember golden girls. Wasn't she the dizzy one? There was blanch, Betty and I forget.


----------



## jinx

Ah, not the cream from milk. Wondered why that would be in the bedroom. ???? I got it now, the light bulb went on. ????


grandma susan said:


> Cream.....ointment! Any good?


----------



## jinx

Blanche, Dorothy, Sophia, and Rose (Betty White)


grandma susan said:


> Yes I remember golden girls. Wasn't she the dizzy one? There was blanch, Betty and I forget.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Oh bless her!! I hope they can help with the pain very soon and there's no long lasting damage! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Oh poor Rebecca xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Interesting afternoon at the shop, I had apparently signed up to do tea making and bucket shaking at a local fun day in a couple of weeks but it wasn't in my diary and I have no memory of volunteering my services and now have another appointment. The boss wasn't happy and was a bit snarky with me for the rest of the afternoon but I can live with that, I'm busy so I ain't doin' it!!! Raining hard here now and I got a bit damp on the way home, lights are on and so is my thick cardy!! xxxxx


Sounda like she signed you up without asking you. Sending hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling. 
It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


Glad nothing is broken but imagine it might be painful for a while. xx


----------



## jinx

Sometimes bruising and swelling takes longer and is more painful than a break. I hope that is not true in your case. Sending gentle and caring hugs.



lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


Glad nothing is broken and I hope the pain, bruising and sweeling go away quickly. Hope you are able to rest your arm. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Oh no that's terrible news ????
Healing vibes zooming her way ????
Thanks for telling us.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Yes I remember golden girls. Wasn't she the dizzy one? There was blanch, Betty and I forget.


Yes she was, 
Blanche
Dorothy
Sophia
And her character was Rose.


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> Yes she was,
> Blanche
> Dorothy
> Sophia
> And her character was Rose.


I should read on before I reply lol.


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


That's lucky at least!
Go get some of June's bubble wrap ????


----------



## jinx

Yeah, I finally made it to the chiropractor today. I have needed to go for over a month, but other pressing matters came before taking care of myself. I am a bit stiff tonight as there was a lot of straightening to do. I am sure tomorrow I will be able to do the jitterbug. 
My honeydoer and my greatgrands are coming on Saturday. He promises to be very irritated if I do the planting. So he has a lengthy list to accomplish. Greatgranddaughter has requested her own list. So she is helping her GGpa trim the hedges and clean up the mess. Then the little guy insisted he have a list. He wants to water the flowers. We have had so much rain recently that he should be a muddy mess when he is done. That is okay we have a tub or a shower. Waiting patiently for Saturday. I do not see the wee ones very much since my granddaughter moved farther away. Glad their father brings them for a visit.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Absolute chaos here at the moment, two men outside, two inside, two radios going, different stations of course, DH has disappeared out and I'm hiding in my chair pretending I'm not here. xx


Keep them happy and maybe they will do good work :sm24: xox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Wishing you the best possible outcome for your shoulder


That's not good. Sending you feel better vibes. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's raining and the highway is backed up because it is wet.
> We had a lovely soak in my sister's pool, but it took a bit to get there. About halfway there, mum said she hadn't had lunch (she had had a late breakfast, so had eaten an hour before) so we stopped for lunch. I suggested the Big Apple so we could get a poutine with smoked meat on it and we could share it. She wanted pizza. She broke one of her front teeth on the pizza. So I drove her back to Cobourg so she could see her dentist. The dentist said the tooth hadn't really broken. It was mostly filling and what had fallen off was the crown (which she had thrown out). The bottom of the tooth was still good and mostly filled so the dentist said he would see her the next day to put on a new crown. So we turned around and went to my sister's house.
> The rest of the weekend was uneventful.
> I started a shawl with a new ball of yarn.


You have quite the adventures with your Mom and I like the Lichen stitch! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Strange is the only way to describe the weather these days. Earlier this summer we had a rain cloud that went down the centre of a street in Cobourg and poured a sheet of rain. We were huddled in a doorway with other people but our sidewalk never got wet. And the people on the sidewalk on the other side never got wet either. The rain was running along the road to the drains. It cleared quickly.


We're supposed to get a wicked Winter this year starting in January they say...


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I have a beautiful bed of mums rights now. Each year I add one or two more. They get bigger and more beautiful each year. My goal is to have the entire bed covered with mums so no weeding is needed between them.


That must look beautiful, bet you could divide them.. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'd love to but having put in the 12 pansies and watered everything, my back is aching too and I have to save myself for the shop. If the boss puts me on streaming again, I will be a wreck by the time I come home, it's very hard on the back!!! xxx


I love Pansies June, hope they give you a good show... bring a few inside for a wee vase. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Interesting afternoon at the shop, I had apparently signed up to do tea making and bucket shaking at a local fun day in a couple of weeks but it wasn't in my diary and I have no memory of volunteering my services and now have another appointment. The boss wasn't happy and was a bit snarky with me for the rest of the afternoon but I can live with that, I'm busy so I ain't doin' it!!! Raining hard here now and I got a bit damp on the way home, lights are on and so is my thick cardy!! xxxxx


That's a girl... just say NO! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Blanche, Dorothy, Sophia, and Rose (Betty White)


SueAnn Niven... Mary Tyler Moore.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Oh poor Rebecca xxxx


Rebecca hope they stop the hurt.. :sm03: oxoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> That's lucky at least!
> Go get some of June's bubble wrap ????


Bubble wrap for Everyone! ???? ???????? ????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Yeah, I finally made it to the chiropractor today. I have needed to go for over a month, but other pressing matters came before taking care of myself. I am a bit stiff tonight as there was a lot of straightening to do. I am sure tomorrow I will be able to do the jitterbug.
> My honeydoer and my greatgrands are coming on Saturday. He promises to be very irritated if I do the planting. So he has a lengthy list to accomplish. Greatgranddaughter has requested her own list. So she is helping her GGpa trim the hedges and clean up the mess. Then the little guy insisted he have a list. He wants to water the flowers. We have had so much rain recently that he should be a muddy mess when he is done. That is okay we have a tub or a shower. Waiting patiently for Saturday. I do not see the wee ones very much since my granddaughter moved farther away. Glad their father brings them for a visit.


Our chiropractor was known as "Captain Crunch" Glad you made some me time for you, we always put ourselves last. Enjoy your visit and your little ones, they sound like a great bunch of helpers.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I wonder why my emojis don't show up? :sm14: xx


I can see them!


----------



## binkbrice

Rebecca glad your wrist is not broken!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


So glad you didn't break anything, I've signed you up to the bubble wrap club! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Keep them happy and maybe they will do good work :sm24: xox


The kitchen ones are doing fine, well one of them is, the other is so hungover he spent more time in the loo than working, his uncle who is doing the kitchen kept him slaving away between times and said it served him right. Outdoor ones keep disappearing to their vans for a break but as long as they get the work done I'm passed caring. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp and dull Norfolk. Conservatory men have done half an hours work and are now sat in their van. Kitchen men have arrived and got straight into sorting the electrics outs, the difference between working for yourself and working for a firm. Not sure how long we will have electricity for today so will try the local chip shop for dinner today. See you when I can. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and dull Norfolk. Conservatory men have done half an hours work and are now sat in their van. Kitchen men have arrived and got straight into sorting the electrics outs, the difference between working for yourself and working for a firm. Not sure how long we will have electricity for today so will try the local chip shop for dinner today. See you when I can. xx


That's interesting. we had an independant guy do our kitchen and nothing was too much trouble. Hope the conservatory men get a move on. Enjoy your fish and chips. Nice that you now have a local one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It rained so hard in the early hours that it woke all three of us up. Even Bentley who had to go and sit on the windowsill to check what was happening.

Had a good session at KnitWIts and everyone is going away to knit their own house as well as a lot of birds, animals, bugs and beasties.

Coven here this morning and I might get them having a go at spinning.

Happy Tuesday every one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's interesting. we had an independant guy do our kitchen and nothing was too much trouble. Hope the conservatory men get a move on. Enjoy your fish and chips. Nice that you now have a local one. xx


Yes the kitchen man couldn't be more helpful and is willing to sort anything out that needs sorting. Hoping the chippy is a good one. xx????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). Still dark at the moment but partly sunny with lower humidity today.
There's a firebug in Toronto who is setting fire to piles of garbage in industrial areas. Two large fires were set (guess there's too much garbage being left behind industrial/commercial areas). One fire stopped the trains for a while.
I was working on the colour changing cake and am getting into the next colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That's interesting. we had an independant guy do our kitchen and nothing was too much trouble. Hope the conservatory men get a move on. Enjoy your fish and chips. Nice that you now have a local one. xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Yes the kitchen man couldn't be more helpful and is willing to sort anything out that needs sorting. Hoping the chippy is a good one. xx????????


It's great that you have good workmen there.
We have ones that never show.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It rained so hard in the early hours that it woke all three of us up. Even Bentley who had to go and sit on the windowsill to check what was happening.
> 
> Had a good session at KnitWIts and everyone is going away to knit their own house as well as a lot of birds, animals, bugs and beasties.
> 
> Coven here this morning and I might get them having a go at spinning.
> 
> Happy Tuesday every one. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Our rain overnight was gentle, but continued for most of the night. It took all the humidity out of the air and it is more comfortable now.
I don't think I could knit my house. Maybe crochet it. It would be pretty boring. My house looks like every other subdivision house around here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:



> Good morning all from a damp and dull Norfolk. Conservatory men have done half an hours work and are now sat in their van. Kitchen men have arrived and got straight into sorting the electrics outs, the difference between working for yourself and working for a firm. Not sure how long we will have electricity for today so will try the local chip shop for dinner today. See you when I can. xx


When we re-did our kitchen, we had to have two new circuits put in and the window end of the kitchen had to be completely redone as it was done to a different (older) code and the light kept shorting out. Now we have plugs every couple of feet (and still need more). And the overhead light doesn't pop lightbulbs anymore.
I know your kitchen will be done shortly. I hope your conservatory men get the move on.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So glad you didn't break anything, I've signed you up to the bubble wrap club! Xxxx


Is that 3 or 4 now in that bubble wrap club?
EVERYONE be careful out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Rebecca glad your wrist is not broken!


I agree. But what we've seen from everyone else, take your time Rebecca, and let your soft tissue heal. Keep that brace on. And maybe use a sling if you keep trying to use that hand.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and dull Norfolk. Conservatory men have done half an hours work and are now sat in their van. Kitchen men have arrived and got straight into sorting the electrics outs, the difference between working for yourself and working for a firm. Not sure how long we will have electricity for today so will try the local chip shop for dinner today. See you when I can. xx


Hang in there kid, this will all have a satisfactory conclusion!!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Our chiropractor was known as "Captain Crunch" Glad you made some me time for you, we always put ourselves last. Enjoy your visit and your little ones, they sound like a great bunch of helpers.


Ooo Captain Crunch doesn't sound good.
One of the men from our Knit Night is the local chiropractor. He's very popular in this area. And he used to be a kindergarten teacher while he was putting himself through college to become a chiropractor.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). Still dark at the moment but partly sunny with lower humidity today.
> There's a firebug in Toronto who is setting fire to piles of garbage in industrial areas. Two large fires were set (guess there's too much garbage being left behind industrial/commercial areas). One fire stopped the trains for a while.
> I was working on the colour changing cake and am getting into the next colour.


Ooooooh, I like it, very fiery!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'd love to but having put in the 12 pansies and watered everything, my back is aching too and I have to save myself for the shop. If the boss puts me on streaming again, I will be a wreck by the time I come home, it's very hard on the back!!! xxx





Islander said:


> I love Pansies June, hope they give you a good show... bring a few inside for a wee vase. xoxo


Pansies are one of the few flowers that we can grow in my shady garden. There are even ice pansies that pop up while there is still snow on the ground. But mum doesn't like pansies and gets rid of them when I plant them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We're supposed to get a wicked Winter this year starting in January they say...


Even earlier on this side of the continent.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You have quite the adventures with your Mom and I like the Lichen stitch! xxx


The Left Twist is slowing me down. I only have 2 more repeats to go then I'm on to a "cloudberry" stitch. (?)


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Pansies are one of the few flowers that we can grow in my shady garden. There are even ice pansies that pop up while there is still snow on the ground. But mum doesn't like pansies and gets rid of them when I plant them.


 :sm16: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yeah, I finally made it to the chiropractor today. I have needed to go for over a month, but other pressing matters came before taking care of myself. I am a bit stiff tonight as there was a lot of straightening to do. I am sure tomorrow I will be able to do the jitterbug.
> My honeydoer and my greatgrands are coming on Saturday. He promises to be very irritated if I do the planting. So he has a lengthy list to accomplish. Greatgranddaughter has requested her own list. So she is helping her GGpa trim the hedges and clean up the mess. Then the little guy insisted he have a list. He wants to water the flowers. We have had so much rain recently that he should be a muddy mess when he is done. That is okay we have a tub or a shower. Waiting patiently for Saturday. I do not see the wee ones very much since my granddaughter moved farther away. Glad their father brings them for a visit.


It sounds like you will have a lovely, and productive, Saturday. It's sweet that the greatgrands want their own lists.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


<Hugs> sent your way. Take it easy.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thank you for letting us all know.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Interesting afternoon at the shop, I had apparently signed up to do tea making and bucket shaking at a local fun day in a couple of weeks but it wasn't in my diary and I have no memory of volunteering my services and now have another appointment. The boss wasn't happy and was a bit snarky with me for the rest of the afternoon but I can live with that, I'm busy so I ain't doin' it!!! Raining hard here now and I got a bit damp on the way home, lights are on and so is my thick cardy!! xxxxx


What a boss! Over here that would be "volunt-told" duties, where the boss asks for volunteers and then says that someone has volunteered (when they haven't). I've been "volunt-told" a few times.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Betty White is an actress who was in the Golden Girls back in the day. She is now 97 and has been in continuous acting work for 80 which is apparently a record. The joke is that she has been around like forever, which she pretty well has!! Hope that helped!! xxxx


I want a little of what Betty White has. She's seems to be in great health and is active at 97.


----------



## nitz8catz

I dropped a jar of plum sauce out of the fridge because someone put it on top of the salad dressings in the door of the fridge. Lucky for me it was a plastic jar, but the lid broke and there is now a sticky spot in front of the fridge which Bella-kitty is licking. I didn't know that cats like plums.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ooooooh, I like it, very fiery!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


I can't wait to get to the red section. I don't think I'll get to the dark middle before the pattern is finished, but I may add some repeats somewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a nice day. And keep the bubble wrap handy.


----------



## jinx

Blanche=Rue McClanahan
Sophia=Estelle Getty
Dorothy=Bea Arthur
Rose=Betty White



Islander said:


> SueAnn Niven... Mary Tyler Moore.


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Are you knitting your home? Make sure their is a beautiful lady in purple knitting/weaving/crocheting/spinning in the garden.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It rained so hard in the early hours that it woke all three of us up. Even Bentley who had to go and sit on the windowsill to check what was happening.
> 
> Had a good session at KnitWIts and everyone is going away to knit their own house as well as a lot of birds, animals, bugs and beasties.
> 
> Coven here this morning and I might get them having a go at spinning.
> 
> Happy Tuesday every one. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am happy for you that things are progressing as well as they are. Hope living closer to civilization is all you hoped it would be.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and dull Norfolk. Conservatory men have done half an hours work and are now sat in their van. Kitchen men have arrived and got straight into sorting the electrics outs, the difference between working for yourself and working for a firm. Not sure how long we will have electricity for today so will try the local chip shop for dinner today. See you when I can. xx


----------



## jinx

That is looking good. I believe that yarn will make a beautiful finished project. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). Still dark at the moment but partly sunny with lower humidity today.
> There's a firebug in Toronto who is setting fire to piles of garbage in industrial areas. Two large fires were set (guess there's too much garbage being left behind industrial/commercial areas). One fire stopped the trains for a while.
> I was working on the colour changing cake and am getting into the next colour.


----------



## jinx

On the first day of autumn we are worrying about winter. I so hope it is milder than last year. We had a terrible amount of snow and it continued to snow day after day after day.....☃❄⛄



Islander said:


> We're supposed to get a wicked Winter this year starting in January they say...


----------



## jinx

I am so happy I finally made it to the chiropractor. It was a joy to get up this morning and be able to walk without worrying when my knee/hip would buckling. Amazing that adjusting my upper back aligns my knee. Adjusting my neck takes the full feeling out of my ears and stops me from sneezing 100 times a day. Why oh why do I put off going when I know the adjustment is so helpful to me? Almost feel like a new woman, almost.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> When we re-did our kitchen, we had to have two new circuits put in and the window end of the kitchen had to be completely redone as it was done to a different (older) code and the light kept shorting out. Now we have plugs every couple of feet (and still need more). And the overhead light doesn't pop lightbulbs anymore.
> I know your kitchen will be done shortly. I hope your conservatory men get the move on.


The conservatory men have given up for the day as it was raining, the sun is now shining but no sight of them coming back. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> The conservatory men have given up for the day as it was raining, the sun is now shining but no sight of them coming back. xx


Can you report them to their boss. Do you have a finish time? You may be able to claim compensation if they over run. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Are you knitting your home? Make sure their is a beautiful lady in purple knitting/weaving/crocheting/spinning in the garden.


Yes mine is done. Need to put a cat sitting outside.x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Can you report them to their boss. Do you have a finish time? You may be able to claim compensation if they over run. Xx


I will certainly be having a word with their boss, no finish time but have agreed a price so that is fixed it is just annoying they gave up so early and what really annoyed me today is that the first thing they did was plug their batteries for their drills to charge in our electricity, why couldn't they do them overnight? I don't mind if they've been using them and then they need charging. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh yes, must have a cat on the doorstep.


PurpleFi said:


> Yes mine is done. Need to put a cat sitting outside.x


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I will certainly be having a word with their boss, no finish time but have agreed a price so that is fixed it is just annoying they gave up so early and what really annoyed me today is that the first thing they did was plug their batteries for their drills to charge in our electricity, why couldn't they do them overnight? I don't mind if they've been using them and then they need charging. xx


That is very frustrating and unprofessional of them! Hope they get more work done when they return tomorrow! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We have a bit of rain this morning, but it's supposed to clear away early and be a fairly pleasant fall day. I'll be off this morning for Fiber Social at the LYS and then do a bit of grocery shopping on the way back. Will be good to get away for a few hours. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Yes mine is done. Need to put a cat sitting outside.x


Looks great! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters, I've been to the over 60's this afternoon, and it drove me crazy hahaha ????????. There are so many of them as deaf as door posts that I'm losing the will to live. ???? I dread a couple of them trying to make conversation sometimes because I have to repeat myself and at the finish yell,yell, yell. Because they've got their hearing aids turned off or have forgotten to put them in....I thought Albert was bad, can you remember we went on for 4years with him deaf and we threatened divorce and adoption if he didn't get his ears seen to.???? Then life was bliss, until they needed cleaning then we started again. Haha.anyway....I won ..wait...$2.50 then that's it. Better in my holiday purse than someone else's. 

Mag has just texted to say they are home safely, and Stephen txted me from Japan this morning to tell me that sues mam has pnemonia so I hope that doesn't take a hold of her. I shall have to see if I can help at all.

Rebecca how has your day been with a splint on your hand? Is it aching?

It's looking more likely that the over 60s will be closing after Christmas, so we shall wait and see. I'll do some catch up now and see what has been happening to us all today. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Ah, not the cream from milk. Wondered why that would be in the bedroom. ???? I got it now, the light bulb went on. ????


Jinx I cannot blame you questioning my words. The U.K. Language is strange to start with, but where I come from, well we have our own little local language. I'm not surprised you don't understand. Never be frightened to querie me, st any time.????


----------



## jinx

I cannot hear well in a group of people. That is why I stay home. Do not want to inconvenient others. Hearing aids will not help me. I have tried 4 different types. It is helpful when people look directly at me and speak a bit slowly, but most people do not have the time to do that.



grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I've been to the over 60's this afternoon, and it drove me crazy hahaha ????????. There are so many of them as deaf as door posts that I'm losing the will to live. ???? I dread a couple of them trying to make conversation sometimes because I have to repeat myself and at the finish yell,yell, yell. Because they've got their hearing aids turned off or have forgotten to put them in....I thought Albert was bad, can you remember we went on for 4years with him deaf and we threatened divorce and adoption if he didn't get his ears seen to.???? Then life was bliss, until they needed cleaning then we started again. Haha.anyway....I won ..wait...$2.50 then that's it. Better in my holiday purse than someone else's.
> 
> Mag has just texted to say they are home safely, and Stephen txted me from Japan this morning to tell me that sues mam has pnemonia so I hope that doesn't take a hold of her. I shall have to see if I can help at all.
> 
> Rebecca how has your day been with a splint on your hand? Is it aching?
> 
> It's looking more likely that the over 60s will be closing after Christmas, so we shall wait and see. I'll do some catch up now and see what has been happening to us all today. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I cannot hear well in a group of people. That is why I stay home. Do not want to inconvenient others. Hearing aids will not help me. I have tried 4 different types. It is helpful when people look directly at me and speak a bit slowly, but most people do not have the time to do that.


Oooops jinx, I know what you are saying. You could be deaf with me anytime. But this lot here?.☹???? Because they can't hear then they shout some more then I shout and then they tell me not to shout. ???????? I did not mean to upset you . Like I say...you can be deaf with me any day. ????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I've been to the over 60's this afternoon, and it drove me crazy hahaha ????????. There are so many of them as deaf as door posts that I'm losing the will to live. ???? I dread a couple of them trying to make conversation sometimes because I have to repeat myself and at the finish yell,yell, yell. Because they've got their hearing aids turned off or have forgotten to put them in....I thought Albert was bad, can you remember we went on for 4years with him deaf and we threatened divorce and adoption if he didn't get his ears seen to.???? Then life was bliss, until they needed cleaning then we started again. Haha.anyway....I won ..wait...$2.50 then that's it. Better in my holiday purse than someone else's.
> 
> Mag has just texted to say they are home safely, and Stephen txted me from Japan this morning to tell me that sues mam has pnemonia so I hope that doesn't take a hold of her. I shall have to see if I can help at all.
> 
> Rebecca how has your day been with a splint on your hand? Is it aching?
> 
> It's looking more likely that the over 60s will be closing after Christmas, so we shall wait and see. I'll do some catch up now and see what has been happening to us all today. Luv yawl


My hand is a quite sore today, but that's not unexpected. My palm is showing bruising and is swollen as are my knuckles. The splint helps and a good visual for the children to take care around me.


----------



## grandma susan

Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


----------



## jinx

I am not upset in the least. It is just the way it is. People who cannot hear do not understand how awful it is to not be able to hear and participate in conversations. I still have not gotten Mr. Wonderful to understand he needs to mute the t.v., look at me, and then speak. Dr. says I hear partial words and it takes my brain a second to take those partial words and make sense out of them. However, he expects me to respond immediately. It is also helpful when a person speaks in short sentences. Less words to figure out. We have even taken to texting each other when we are out and about so no one has to talk loudly and upset others or get rude stares. It is what it is and I am so thankful that I do not have big problems.????????


grandma susan said:


> Oooops jinx, I know what you are saying. You could be deaf with me anytime. But this lot here?.☹???? Because they can't hear then they shout some more then I shout and then they tell me not to shout. ???????? I did not mean to upset you . Like I say...you can be deaf with me any day. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> My hand is a quite sore today, but that's not unexpected. My palm is showing bruising and is swollen as are my knuckles. The splint helps and a good visual for the children to take care around me.


Hope the children are helping you. Xxcxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


Very pretty xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> What a boss! Over here that would be "volunt-told" duties, where the boss asks for volunteers and then says that someone has volunteered (when they haven't). I've been "volunt-told" a few times.


I'm hoping she's just a bit confused!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am so happy I finally made it to the chiropractor. It was a joy to get up this morning and be able to walk without worrying when my knee/hip would buckling. Amazing that adjusting my upper back aligns my knee. Adjusting my neck takes the full feeling out of my ears and stops me from sneezing 100 times a day. Why oh why do I put off going when I know the adjustment is so helpful to me? Almost feel like a new woman, almost.


Maybe he's a bit expensive so you put it off but glad he was worth every cent!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes mine is done. Need to put a cat sitting outside.x


That's very good, I'd recognise it anywhere but isn't your front door purple?xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> My hand is a quite sore today, but that's not unexpected. My palm is showing bruising and is swollen as are my knuckles. The splint helps and a good visual for the children to take care around me.


Surprised you were at work love, you're very brave. Hope the swelling and bruising goes down soon! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Grandma susan]Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think[/quote]

That's very pretty!


----------



## jinx

Trish. My next door neighbor is having company/relatives from Vancouver British Columbia next week. Can't you just sneak into their luggage and come along?


----------



## jinx

Hoping it gets better quickly. Having the splint also reminds you not to use it. Of course right now with all the pain you would not forget. Gentle hugs.


lifeline said:


> My hand is a quite sore today, but that's not unexpected. My palm is showing bruising and is swollen as are my knuckles. The splint helps and a good visual for the children to take care around me.


----------



## jinx

The cardigan is just lovely. You do nice work. Glad you can share pictures of it with us now.



grandma susan said:


> Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all from a dull, wet and cool London! 
My laptop was playing up this morning so I did a full refresh on it and now I have no Internet! I shall take it up to the repair man tomorrow but in the meantime, I am on my tablet now, not so good. 

Went to see Ad Astra at the cinema today, Brad Pitt again. I thought it was OK although a bit slow and ponderous but gave it 5/10. DH hated ithe, 2/10!

Have a good one everybody, see you tomorrow! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I've been to the over 60's this afternoon, and it drove me crazy hahaha ????????. There are so many of them as deaf as door posts that I'm losing the will to live. ???? I dread a couple of them trying to make conversation sometimes because I have to repeat myself and at the finish yell,yell, yell. Because they've got their hearing aids turned off or have forgotten to put them in....I thought Albert was bad, can you remember we went on for 4years with him deaf and we threatened divorce and adoption if he didn't get his ears seen to.???? Then life was bliss, until they needed cleaning then we started again. Haha.anyway....I won ..wait...$2.50 then that's it. Better in my holiday purse than someone else's.
> 
> Mag has just texted to say they are home safely, and Stephen txted me from Japan this morning to tell me that sues mam has pnemonia so I hope that doesn't take a hold of her. I shall have to see if I can help at all.
> 
> Rebecca how has your day been with a splint on your hand? Is it aching?
> 
> It's looking more likely that the over 60s will be closing after Christmas, so we shall wait and see. I'll do some catch up now and see what has been happening to us all today. Luv yawl


Sorry girls, Ann hasn't got pneumonia but she's got pluresy. Sorry for that.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's very good, I'd recognise it anywhere but isn't your front door purple?xxxx


The inner door is but the porch door is white. X


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I will certainly be having a word with their boss, no finish time but have agreed a price so that is fixed it is just annoying they gave up so early and what really annoyed me today is that the first thing they did was plug their batteries for their drills to charge in our electricity, why couldn't they do them overnight? I don't mind if they've been using them and then they need charging. xx


Yeah that's nuts. . Their back up batteries should be full already and then if charging us needed that is understandable. But it's a bit sneaky to use your electric for it all.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Sorry girls, Ann hasn't got pneumonia but she's got pluresy. Sorry for that.


That hurts even more ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


It's adorable as always????????????????????
You get 5 hearts ❣


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The inner door is but the porch door is white. X


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: xxxx


Night night, sleep tight. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Grandma susan]Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


That's very pretty![/quote]

Ditto from me, Susan. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


Lovely yarn and knitting sister Susan. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am not upset in the least. It is just the way it is. People who cannot hear do not understand how awful it is to not be able to hear and participate in conversations. I still have not gotten Mr. Wonderful to understand he needs to mute the t.v., look at me, and then speak. Dr. says I hear partial words and it takes my brain a second to take those partial words and make sense out of them. However, he expects me to respond immediately. It is also helpful when a person speaks in short sentences. Less words to figure out. We have even taken to texting each other when we are out and about so no one has to talk loudly and upset others or get rude stares. It is what it is and I am so thankful that I do not have big problems.????????


In that way I think texting is a wonderful benefit. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Trish. My next door neighbor is having company/relatives from Vancouver British Columbia next week. Can't you just sneak into their luggage and come along?


That is tempting! Will you get to meet the Vancouverites!


----------



## Islander

Down to Mom's today to winterize her big picture windows with shrink wrap. It was comical as we are like Mutt and Jeff, I'm not that tall and she makes me look like a giant, actually she fits under my arm now. She's been making homemade bread in her bread machine, letting it do the kneading and then putting it in pans. Toasted Hovis with tea, a nice few hours.


----------



## jinx

Yes, I plan to pop over to say hello. Could it possibly be someone you know?


Islander said:


> That is tempting! Will you get to meet the Vancouverites!


----------



## Islander

KP advertising keeps throwing the most wonderful looking shoes at me. My shoe collecting days are over, I had my share of heels, and the higher the better. Now it's all about comfort, Birkenstocks not as appealing but it's where I'm at. Must be a true Islander! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Yes, I plan to pop over to say hello. Could it possibly be someone you know?


Probably not, I'm an introvert :sm17: They would be mainlander's, me.. I'm an Islander. :sm02: Say hello from me though!


----------



## Islander

Glad your chiropractor was able to do magic for you Jinx, he must be good.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I cannot hear well in a group of people. That is why I stay home. Do not want to inconvenient others. Hearing aids will not help me. I have tried 4 different types. It is helpful when people look directly at me and speak a bit slowly, but most people do not have the time to do that.


I always wanted to learn sign language and wish I had... guess I still could.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> So glad you didn't break anything, I've signed you up to the bubble wrap club! Xxxx


Thanks for signing me up ????


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Surprised you were at work love, you're very brave. Hope the swelling and bruising goes down soon! Xxxx


I was told to not go in if I wasn't up to it, but no real reason to not go in


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Grandma susan]Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


That's very pretty![/quote]

Agreed


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Yeah that's nuts. . Their back up batteries should be full already and then if charging us needed that is understandable. But it's a bit sneaky to use your electric for it all.


Definitely


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Down to Mom's today to winterize her big picture windows with shrink wrap. It was comical as we are like Mutt and Jeff, I'm not that tall and she makes me look like a giant, actually she fits under my arm now. She's been making homemade bread in her bread machine, letting it do the kneading and then putting it in pans. Toasted Hovis with tea, a nice few hours.


Sounds delicious, I might join you


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very dark Norfolk. Not quite raining yet but the sky is threatening. Probably off to knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub, I'm beginning to miss my home cooked meals. Tried our local chippy yesterday, had pie and chips, not impressed so far. Pies heated in the microwave so the pastry was all soft and chewy, curry sauce tasted weird and the chips were nothing to write home about. Will give them another try with something different but not sure it will be a regular thing. One side of the kitchen is all fitted apart from the work-top. That was the easy side today electricity will be off and a new fuse box and all the electrics for the cooker will be sorted. On the conservatory front just had a phone call from them, something has come up but they will be here shortly, probably waiting for the rain to start so they can sit in their vans. Hey ho that's life I suppose, you all have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I always wanted to learn sign language and wish I had... guess I still could.


I know the alphabet in sign but also would love to have learnt. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I know the alphabet in sign but also would love to have learnt. xx


I've learned a few things over the years because of sweet pea and now refreshing that knowledge for Rosebud.
Babies learn sign language super easy and it helps them to communicate before they learn words. 
Things like eat, more, please, thank you. Sweet pea was talking very early, like 5 or 6 months that little girl could say anything! She's still a little pistol ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've learned a few things over the years because of sweet pea and now refreshing that knowledge for Rosebud.
> Babies learn sign language super easy and it helps them to communicate before they learn words.
> Things like eat, more, please, thank you. Sweet pea was talking very early, like 5 or 6 months that little girl could say anything! She's still a little pistol ????


Apparently they do that in the UK in some places, my cousin's gk's learnt those basic signs too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently they do that in the UK in some places, my cousin's gk's learnt those basic signs too. xx


That's probably Makaton which is used in special schools here along with speech and is also used with babies. It's not the same as the BSL. It's most interesting to learn.

Hope our conservatory men turn up and work today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Sounds delicious, I might join you


Me too xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an other dampp Surrey day. Lots more rain yesterday and last night. I can hear the garden heaving great sighs of relief.

Getting back into a routine this week. So off to the supermarket and then fish and chips. 

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). Cool start to what will be a warm day. 
I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.
The colour changing yarn pattern has changed to the next pattern. Something called cloudberries. This part is lace with yarn overs so I am going to have to block this thing. Somehow.
Sorry I don't have a picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an other dampp Surrey day. Lots more rain yesterday and last night. I can hear the garden heaving great sighs of relief.
> 
> Getting back into a routine this week. So off to the supermarket and then fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
Enjoy the fish and chips. I'll be having a "mediterranean" ploughman's lunch with olives, coppicollo, prosciutto, and italian cheeses. Just to be a little different.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That's probably Makaton which is used in special schools here along with speech and is also used with babies. It's not the same as the BSL. It's most interesting to learn.
> 
> Hope our conservatory men turn up and work today. xx


I've never heard of Makaton over here. American Sign Language is used. Or, writing.
I didn't know that you were having conservatory work done too.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've learned a few things over the years because of sweet pea and now refreshing that knowledge for Rosebud.
> Babies learn sign language super easy and it helps them to communicate before they learn words.
> Things like eat, more, please, thank you. Sweet pea was talking very early, like 5 or 6 months that little girl could say anything! She's still a little pistol ????


DD didnt' start talking until she was 2. She managed to get her point across without language before that. But she caught up quickly and was reading and printing before she went to kindergarten, where they "unlearned" her, because her family couldn't have possibly taught her how to read properly. :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dark Norfolk. Not quite raining yet but the sky is threatening. Probably off to knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub, I'm beginning to miss my home cooked meals. Tried our local chippy yesterday, had pie and chips, not impressed so far. Pies heated in the microwave so the pastry was all soft and chewy, curry sauce tasted weird and the chips were nothing to write home about. Will give them another try with something different but not sure it will be a regular thing. One side of the kitchen is all fitted apart from the work-top. That was the easy side today electricity will be off and a new fuse box and all the electrics for the cooker will be sorted. On the conservatory front just had a phone call from them, something has come up but they will be here shortly, probably waiting for the rain to start so they can sit in their vans. Hey ho that's life I suppose, you all have a good day. xx


Your conservatory men sound like Canadian workmen :sm25: We got more work done, doing it ourselves, and just having them inspect the final work.
I'm sorry that your local chippy was a pass. Do you have other options for eating out?
Enjoy knit and natter.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I was told to not go in if I wasn't up to it, but no real reason to not go in


I'm glad that you were up to it, but do be careful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I always wanted to learn sign language and wish I had... guess I still could.


The problem is the other people who haven't learned sign language, which is mum's excuse. Not enough people learn it over here. She gets louder as she gets frustrated. She carries her tablet with her all the time. It has a note feature on it. I've asked her multiple times, why she doesn't just write what she is trying to communicate.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Glad your chiropractor was able to do magic for you Jinx, he must be good.


I'll say.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> KP advertising keeps throwing the most wonderful looking shoes at me. My shoe collecting days are over, I had my share of heels, and the higher the better. Now it's all about comfort, Birkenstocks not as appealing but it's where I'm at. Must be a true Islander! xoxo


I'm afraid I'm in various Crocs most of the time. They are more than beachware now. And my feet like the squishy foam bottoms.
http://www.crocs.ca/c/women/footwear/women-footwear,en_CA,sc.html#&origin=category&srule=&start=0&sz=36&prefn1=lifestyle&prefv1=Flats&prefn2=variationSize&prefv2=&prefn3=refinementColor&prefv3=&prefn4=fitGuideFit&prefv4=&prefn5=refinementOccasion&prefv5=

My, that's a long link.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> KP advertising keeps throwing the most wonderful looking shoes at me. My shoe collecting days are over, I had my share of heels, and the higher the better. Now it's all about comfort, Birkenstocks not as appealing but it's where I'm at. Must be a true Islander! xoxo


Don't see so many heels around any more except maybe up in the City. The current look seems to be long skirts or dresses and trainers! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yes, I plan to pop over to say hello. Could it possibly be someone you know?


I don't how many times when we were in Florida, we would say that we were from Ontario near Toronto, and people would ask us if we knew Bob or Jeff or someone. Toronto has a population of 2.8 million. Vancouver has a population of 610 thousand. My little Port Hope has a population of over 10 thousand. Half of those live in the new subdivision on the west side of town. I still haven't figured out the streets on that side of town.
And I ended up saying "Yes, I know Bob. He has a great team of huskies on his bob-sled" Aren't I awful. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Down to Mom's today to winterize her big picture windows with shrink wrap. It was comical as we are like Mutt and Jeff, I'm not that tall and she makes me look like a giant, actually she fits under my arm now. She's been making homemade bread in her bread machine, letting it do the kneading and then putting it in pans. Toasted Hovis with tea, a nice few hours.


Mum's getting shorter too. DD was delighted when she ended up an inch taller than mum. I'm at least 5 inches taller than both.
Why doesn't your mum let the bread machine finish the bread. Better than heating up the big oven.
I'd love to be able to keep my bread machine upstairs. Either of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I will certainly be having a word with their boss, no finish time but have agreed a price so that is fixed it is just annoying they gave up so early and what really annoyed me today is that the first thing they did was plug their batteries for their drills to charge in our electricity, why couldn't they do them overnight? I don't mind if they've been using them and then they need charging. xx





linkan said:


> Yeah that's nuts. . Their back up batteries should be full already and then if charging us needed that is understandable. But it's a bit sneaky to use your electric for it all.


Especially when they did so little work.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sorry girls, Ann hasn't got pneumonia but she's got pluresy. Sorry for that.


That's worse. I hope Ann feels better soon.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dark Norfolk. Not quite raining yet but the sky is threatening. Probably off to knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub, I'm beginning to miss my home cooked meals. Tried our local chippy yesterday, had pie and chips, not impressed so far. Pies heated in the microwave so the pastry was all soft and chewy, curry sauce tasted weird and the chips were nothing to write home about. Will give them another try with something different but not sure it will be a regular thing. One side of the kitchen is all fitted apart from the work-top. That was the easy side today electricity will be off and a new fuse box and all the electrics for the cooker will be sorted. On the conservatory front just had a phone call from them, something has come up but they will be here shortly, probably waiting for the rain to start so they can sit in their vans. Hey ho that's life I suppose, you all have a good day. xx


Hope that dark sky vanishes without dumping the wet stuff on you! It rained most of the day here yesterday but seeing the pictures in today's paper, we got off lightly!

Sorry the chippy wasn't up to much and microwaving pastry is unforgivable! Hope your kitchen is up and running soon and those naughty conservatory guys turn up soon to do their thing!

Enjoy knit and natter and say hi to the ladies for me, so glad you are enjoying it! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a dull, wet and cool London!
> My laptop was playing up this morning so I did a full refresh on it and now I have no Internet! I shall take it up to the repair man tomorrow but in the meantime, I am on my tablet now, not so good.
> 
> Went to see Ad Astra at the cinema today, Brad Pitt again. I thought it was OK although a bit slow and ponderous but gave it 5/10. DH hated ithe, 2/10!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, see you tomorrow! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


Check your buttons. My laptop has a button that turns off the wi-fi. I've hit it a couple of times and wondered why I couldn't connect. And it's not well labelled. If you have your manual, check that first.
Too bad about the movie. With big stars like that, I expect more. But I guess it depends on the writers and director too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). Cool start to what will be a warm day.
> I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.
> The colour changing yarn pattern has changed to the next pattern. Something called cloudberries. This part is lace with yarn overs so I am going to have to block this thing. Somehow.
> Sorry I don't have a picture.


Hope that your fur baby stays OK! X


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am not upset in the least. It is just the way it is. People who cannot hear do not understand how awful it is to not be able to hear and participate in conversations. I still have not gotten Mr. Wonderful to understand he needs to mute the t.v., look at me, and then speak. Dr. says I hear partial words and it takes my brain a second to take those partial words and make sense out of them. However, he expects me to respond immediately. It is also helpful when a person speaks in short sentences. Less words to figure out. We have even taken to texting each other when we are out and about so no one has to talk loudly and upset others or get rude stares. It is what it is and I am so thankful that I do not have big problems.????????


Texting would work with mum, if she ever had her cellphone on and charged. Her tablet is always charged, but it doesn't have a SIM card in it. Just wi-fi and I haven't found an app that allows you to text from a wi-fi device to a phone device.
That would certainly help in a crowd. And all the kids are sitting there texting to each other while they are sitting in a booth at a restaurant, so it's no longer unusual.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


Very pretty.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I don't how many times when we were in Florida, we would say that we were from Ontario near Toronto, and people would ask us if we knew Bob or Jeff or someone. Toronto has a population of 2.8 million. Vancouver has a population of 610 thousand. My little Port Hope has a population of over 10 thousand. Half of those live in the new subdivision on the west side of town. I still haven't figured out the streets on that side of town.
> And I ended up saying "Yes, I know Bob. He has a great team of huskies on his bob-sled" Aren't I awful. :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Oooops jinx, I know what you are saying. You could be deaf with me anytime. But this lot here?.☹???? Because they can't hear then they shout some more then I shout and then they tell me not to shout. ???????? I did not mean to upset you . Like I say...you can be deaf with me any day. ????


I do that with mum. I keep repeating myself louder and louder until I'm yelling, then she says "I'm not deaf". "Yes, you are!"
With this group, we can all sit in comfortable silence. Although that doesn't usually happen unless we are concentrating on our knitting/crochet.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I cannot hear well in a group of people. That is why I stay home. Do not want to inconvenient others. Hearing aids will not help me. I have tried 4 different types. It is helpful when people look directly at me and speak a bit slowly, but most people do not have the time to do that.


DD has that problem too. It's not exactly a hearing problem, more a processing problem that hearing aids won't fix.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Check your buttons. My laptop has a button that turns off the wi-fi. I've hit it a couple of times and wondered why I couldn't connect. And it's not well labelled. If you have your manual, check that first.
> Too bad about the movie. With big stars like that, I expect more. But I guess it depends on the writers and director too.


Yes, tried all that to no avail. It's in the shop now, will get it back this afternoon with Windows re installed, boy, that guy can yap!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

There is a lovely orange glint in the sky as the sun tries to come up.
I'm going to sign off now and try to get outside without letting Smokey-mama kitty outside. The garbage trucks will be coming around soon.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Texting would work with mum, if she ever had her cellphone on and charged. Her tablet is always charged, but it doesn't have a SIM card in it. Just wi-fi and I haven't found an app that allows you to text from a wi-fi device to a phone device.
> That would certainly help in a crowd. And all the kids are sitting there texting to each other while they are sitting in a booth at a restaurant, so it's no longer unusual.


What about whatsapp?


----------



## jinx

I have somehow hit that button on the laptop and lose internet connection. Message comes up if I want them to search for problem. I let them search and they say it is turned off and ask if I want to them to turn it on. Yes, turn it on. Sure would be a lot easier if I just figured out which button it is.



nitz8catz said:


> Check your buttons. My laptop has a button that turns off the wi-fi. I've hit it a couple of times and wondered why I couldn't connect. And it's not well labelled. If you have your manual, check that first.
> Too bad about the movie. With big stars like that, I expect more. But I guess it depends on the writers and director too.


----------



## jinx

So nice you got to spend time with your mom. Hoping she understands her new equipment after the tutoring session. 


Islander said:


> Down to Mom's today to winterize her big picture windows with shrink wrap. It was comical as we are like Mutt and Jeff, I'm not that tall and she makes me look like a giant, actually she fits under my arm now. She's been making homemade bread in her bread machine, letting it do the kneading and then putting it in pans. Toasted Hovis with tea, a nice few hours.


----------



## jinx

In life I have often been surprised at how often people I have known forever know a relative of mine or use to work with my friend or many other scenarios. Flo says on Facebook she is often surprised to see friends of hers are friends with each other and wonders what their connection could possible be. 
The worse connection was with a neighborhood friend of ours. She worked with Harold's mother for 22 years. One day Harold ask the friend if she knew his mother. Friend was stunned as she talked to her everyday and never had she mentioned she had a son. She knew a lot about her two daughters, but could not believe she had a son. ????



Islander said:


> Probably not, I'm an introvert :sm17: They would be mainlander's, me.. I'm an Islander. :sm02: Say hello from me though!


----------



## jinx

Many years ago I had tried chiropractors. They were all Caption Crunch. This guy does not do any snap, crackle, or pop. Just use soft manipulation. To me he does perform magic. We could go to someone the is covered under our insurance and also would be closer to our home, but it is worth a few $$ and time when you find a magician.


Islander said:


> Glad your chiropractor was able to do magic for you Jinx, he must be good.


----------



## jinx

I learned some years ago. When I would ride the Harley I could converse with others on the bikes. However, sign language is not good in most situations as no one else could understand me.



Islander said:


> I always wanted to learn sign language and wish I had... guess I still could.


----------



## jinx

Morning. The kitchen sounds like it is coming together quite nicely. Hoping today's progress on that front brings good results.
You are such a fantastic cook that I am not surprised that many places would not measure up. Around here many places advertise "home cooking." Home cooked by opening package and putting it in the oven or worse yet the microwave. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dark Norfolk. Not quite raining yet but the sky is threatening. Probably off to knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub, I'm beginning to miss my home cooked meals. Tried our local chippy yesterday, had pie and chips, not impressed so far. Pies heated in the microwave so the pastry was all soft and chewy, curry sauce tasted weird and the chips were nothing to write home about. Will give them another try with something different but not sure it will be a regular thing. One side of the kitchen is all fitted apart from the work-top. That was the easy side today electricity will be off and a new fuse box and all the electrics for the cooker will be sorted. On the conservatory front just had a phone call from them, something has come up but they will be here shortly, probably waiting for the rain to start so they can sit in their vans. Hey ho that's life I suppose, you all have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Thank you was one of the first signs we teach wee ones. Also I Love you. ????


linkan said:


> I've learned a few things over the years because of sweet pea and now refreshing that knowledge for Rosebud.t
> Babies learn sign language super easy and it helps them to communicate before they learn words.
> Things like eat, more, please, thank you. Sweet pea was talking very early, like 5 or 6 months that little girl could say anything! She's still a little pistol ????


----------



## jinx

Hope you enjoy your routine Wednesday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an other dampp Surrey day. Lots more rain yesterday and last night. I can hear the garden heaving great sighs of relief.
> 
> Getting back into a routine this week. So off to the supermarket and then fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). Cool start to what will be a warm day.
> I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.
> The colour changing yarn pattern has changed to the next pattern. Something called cloudberries. This part is lace with yarn overs so I am going to have to block this thing. Somehow.
> Sorry I don't have a picture.


Hope Smoky will be ok. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping your Smoky is okay and that yesterday was just a bit of ????
I am disappointed there is no picture. I have become use to your update photos of your project. Maybe tomorrow.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). Cool start to what will be a warm day.
> I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.
> The colour changing yarn pattern has changed to the next pattern. Something called cloudberries. This part is lace with yarn overs so I am going to have to block this thing. Somehow.
> Sorry I don't have a picture.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I've never heard of Makaton over here. American Sign Language is used. Or, writing.
> I didn't know that you were having conservatory work done too.


Sorry typolitis. I meant your to Jacky xx


----------



## jinx

I hope when and if they show up today they do not need to recharge them again. They hopeful kept their charge from yesterday as they were not used at your place.


nitz8catz said:


> Especially when they did so little work.


----------



## jinx

Mine is a hearing problem. I can only hear some sounds/tones. By brain has to fill in the blanks for the sounds/tones I do not hear. 


nitz8catz said:


> DD has that problem too. It's not exactly a hearing problem, more a processing problem that hearing aids won't fix.


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, just thought I would drop in, and say hello from the Fibre Retreat, that I have been at all week, and I will be here until Friday, then at youngest DD5's until Sunday. So will do a catchup, once I get home again! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I would drop in, and say hello from the Fibre Retreat, that I have been at all week, and I will be here until Friday, then at youngest DD5's until Sunday. So will do a catchup, once I get home again! xoxoxo


Hope you are having a wonderful time xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). Cool start to what will be a warm day.
> I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.
> The colour changing yarn pattern has changed to the next pattern. Something called cloudberries. This part is lace with yarn overs so I am going to have to block this thing. Somehow.
> Sorry I don't have a picture.


Glad she's better this morning. Looking forward to seeing another photo of your shawl project. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Enjoy the fish and chips. I'll be having a "mediterranean" ploughman's lunch with olives, coppicollo, prosciutto, and italian cheeses. Just to be a little different.


That sounds good. We're having chicken fajitas today for our main meal. Went out for burgers yesterday, so I need to cook today and fajitas are easy. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a partly sunny Pacific Northwest. Not a whole lot planned for today other than meeting up with a couple of friends in the late afternoon for some knitting and a visit. I hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Your conservatory men sound like Canadian workmen :sm25: We got more work done, doing it ourselves, and just having them inspect the final work.
> I'm sorry that your local chippy was a pass. Do you have other options for eating out?
> Enjoy knit and natter.


The local pub is fine, there's another one up the road which is OK but a bit slow and there's always the supermarket café.xx


----------



## jinx

That will be a wonderful space. Glad things are moving forward.



Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


That's great, Jacky, and it's definitely coming along! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Nice of you to drop in to say HI. ????‍♀


Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I would drop in, and say hello from the Fibre Retreat, that I have been at all week, and I will be here until Friday, then at youngest DD5's until Sunday. So will do a catchup, once I get home again! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


Coming along nicely. Ooh that's a dark sky. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Coming along nicely. Ooh that's a dark sky. X


Yes but it hasn't come to anything, yet. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). Cool start to what will be a warm day.
> I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.
> The colour changing yarn pattern has changed to the next pattern. Something called cloudberries. This part is lace with yarn overs so I am going to have to block this thing. Somehow.
> Sorry I don't have a picture.


Could something have spooked her real bad from outside?


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Don't see so many heels around any more except maybe up in the City. The current look seems to be long skirts or dresses and trainers! Xxxx


Fashion can be interesting! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


Oh, that's looking GOOD!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I don't how many times when we were in Florida, we would say that we were from Ontario near Toronto, and people would ask us if we knew Bob or Jeff or someone. Toronto has a population of 2.8 million. Vancouver has a population of 610 thousand. My little Port Hope has a population of over 10 thousand. Half of those live in the new subdivision on the west side of town. I still haven't figured out the streets on that side of town.
> And I ended up saying "Yes, I know Bob. He has a great team of huskies on his bob-sled" Aren't I awful. :sm01:


 A couple times a year I'll get phone calls from First Nation's on Nitnat reserve just past us. They are always very friendly and chatty asking if I could come out and give them a ride into town cause Uncle Joe didn't show up....2.5 hrs away, lol... I don't think so and I politely say no! Then they ask do I know Aunty Gertie and could I call her and get her to come? It's too funny! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's getting shorter too. DD was delighted when she ended up an inch taller than mum. I'm at least 5 inches taller than both.
> Why doesn't your mum let the bread machine finish the bread. Better than heating up the big oven.
> I'd love to be able to keep my bread machine upstairs. Either of them.


It's because of the size of the loaf a 2 lb'er, and that big hole that always ends up in the bottom. She has 7 inch x 3 inch pans ideal for making small toasts or topping with savoury or sweet open face... saves the hips! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I do that with mum. I keep repeating myself louder and louder until I'm yelling, then she says "I'm not deaf". "Yes, you are!"
> With this group, we can all sit in comfortable silence. Although that doesn't usually happen unless we are concentrating on our knitting/crochet.


Mr. J is deaf too but we are telepathic! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Check your buttons. My laptop has a button that turns off the wi-fi. I've hit it a couple of times and wondered why I couldn't connect. And it's not well labelled. If you have your manual, check that first.
> Too bad about the movie. With big stars like that, I expect more. But I guess it depends on the writers and director too.


Speaking of manuals... my fridge light has been burn't out for a few weeks and the 2nd fridge's went off the other day so I went appliance light bulb hunting when I have my day out. These little light bulbs are expensive and none of them fit... could have saved myself a lot of grief if I'd checked the manual first.. :sm16: The good news is the light is back on in the other fridge.. isn't that always the way?


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds good. We're having chicken fajitas today for our main meal. Went out for burgers yesterday, so I need to cook today and fajitas are easy. xxxooo


Love chicken fajitas.. have to make some soon. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, that's looking GOOD!!! xxxx


Yep. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


Do most have a conservatory on their homes in UK? If I had one I'd have fish and plants blooming galore in it.. oh you are so lucky Jacky! xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I am at Stephens minus Stephen. Sue is a see bit brighter but looks tired and worn out. Cries for the least bit thing. She feels guilty because she's off work. She's got to give herself permission to be poorly. We went to tesco for a costa and got me some meals for one. Margs home but I haven't seen her yet.

Sue was saying that it looks like her mams cancer is back on her nose. I'm going to call and see her tomorrow on my way home, I've got her some flowers. She only lives half a mile from where Albert rests. Then it'll be Asda then home. 

Donna didn't come today because she wasn't well. So I needn't have got up so early, but I just hope she is ok. Will text her later. Richard has his weekly meeting with his new boss in the morning and Matthews fed up because he's gone back to uni. Stephen texted to say he was fed up of Japan. And he'd just done a 12hr shift. In fact I think it's safe to say that all are fed up with something except me. ????????

I'll do some catchup now. I saw baby Archie on to today. I thought he had a look of prince Harry. It was nice to see him. 
Love yawl...xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Nice of you to drop in to say HI. ????‍♀


Wow, you're having fun.. a whole week of fibre rest and relaxation ... wish I was with you! xox :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Do most have a conservatory on their homes in UK? If I had one I'd have fish and plants blooming galore in it.. oh you are so lucky Jacky! xoxo


I wouldn't say most people but quite a lot do these days, it's like an extra room. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I wouldn't say most people but quite a lot do these days, it's like an extra room. xx


Well it suits your beautiful home, sure was worth the wait wasn't it? We have a sunny day here today, trying to get things winterized while it's still nice. Your kitchen is going to give you lots of enjoyment too. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am at Stephens minus Stephen. Sue is a see bit brighter but looks tired and worn out. Cries for the least bit thing. She feels guilty because she's off work. She's got to give herself permission to be poorly. We went to tesco for a costa and got me some meals for one. Margs home but I haven't seen her yet.
> 
> Sue was saying that it looks like her mams cancer is back on her nose. I'm going to call and see her tomorrow on my way home, I've got her some flowers. She only lives half a mile from where Albert rests. Then it'll be Asda then home.
> 
> Donna didn't come today because she wasn't well. So I needn't have got up so early, but I just hope she is ok. Will text her later. Richard has his weekly meeting with his new boss in the morning and Matthews fed up because he's gone back to uni. Stephen texted to say he was fed up of Japan. And he'd just done a 12hr shift. In fact I think it's safe to say that all are fed up with something except me. ????????
> 
> I'll do some catchup now. I saw baby Archie on to today. I thought he had a look of prince Harry. It was nice to see him.
> Love yawl...xx


Hoping the sun shines more everyday for Sue. Your family is always so busy, I like it when people beg off sometimes it gives me a day to myself. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> It's adorable as always????????????????????
> You get 5 hearts ❣


Only trouble is it won't fit marcelina. Or I'd have sent it to you. It's only taken me about a year to do hahahah


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Enjoy the fish and chips. I'll be having a "mediterranean" ploughman's lunch with olives, coppicollo, prosciutto, and italian cheeses. Just to be a little different.


We were really lazy in here today. After we went shopping sue and I called for McDonald for the boys and us to have. Being honest I really did enjoy it, which is a novelty for me. ????????. Hahahaha I've used the right emojis. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

I've just texted Donna to see how she got on at the Drs, at 5.20. Well, she being taken to hospital as I write to go on an intervenes drip???? She said this morning that she thought she had mastitis. They'll get her straight onto anti biotics. I hope to heaven that's all it is, she's just finished radiation a couple of months ago. She'll be so worried. I'll txt her tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thank you was one of the first signs we teach wee ones. Also I Love you. ????


I love you too jinx ????✊????????✋????????????????????✊????????????????????


----------



## jinx

Too funny. Our fridge light went out last week. It is 19 years old so I can understand it was worn out. Had several screws to remove the protector over the bulb and a ton of food to empty out to accomplish replacing it. However, it was the perfect time to clean the fridge.



Islander said:


> Speaking of manuals... my fridge light has been burn't out for a few weeks and the 2nd fridge's went off the other day so I went appliance light bulb hunting when I have my day out. These little light bulbs are expensive and none of them fit... could have saved myself a lot of grief if I'd checked the manual first.. :sm16: The good news is the light is back on in the other fridge.. isn't that always the way?


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Thank you was one of the first signs we teach wee ones. Also I Love you. ????


Yup. . Here too, and please. It's the easy one lol.
Rosebud had a deaf Aunt , so that's another good reason for Jen to learn. We use to study it together. It's harder to do if you don't have someone to sign with. For me.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Only trouble is it won't fit marcelina. Or I'd have sent it to you. It's only taken me about a year to do hahahah


Aww, darlin it's the thought that counts and that means everything to me ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


Looking really great, I see you enjoying lots of knitting time out there ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Looking really great, I see you enjoying lots of knitting time out there ????


Yes and it will be a great space for blocking stuff. xx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I'm sorry to hear this. I'm not sure who Rebecca is. When birth names are used I can't match them to Connection names. My fault for missing time here but also I'm not there with you all who get to have time together on visits and such. I do know Bette White. Quite a gal. Read her biography and how she got in show business when it was male dominance.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


Those accidents can be aweful .my friend fell on ice and broke her wrist which took long time to get right neighbor tripped at a curb and has metal plates in her hands. Good you had cold compress. Hope the pain eases fast


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


Now I know who Rebecca is. So sorry for your ordeal. Hope it won't keep you from knitting too long.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). Still dark at the moment but partly sunny with lower humidity today.
> There's a firebug in Toronto who is setting fire to piles of garbage in industrial areas. Two large fires were set (guess there's too much garbage being left behind industrial/commercial areas). One fire stopped the trains for a while.
> I was working on the colour changing cake and am getting into the next colour.


Coming along nicely. Amazing how those color change yarns knit up


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hang in there kid, this will all have a satisfactory conclusion!!! Xxxx


You meant this for her but I'm taking it for me too wrote it on a card to look at.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


Lovely. The colors pool nicely. Fine piece


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I am not upset in the least. It is just the way it is. People who cannot hear do not understand how awful it is to not be able to hear and participate in conversations. I still have not gotten Mr. Wonderful to understand he needs to mute the t.v., look at me, and then speak. Dr. says I hear partial words and it takes my brain a second to take those partial words and make sense out of them. However, he expects me to respond immediately. It is also helpful when a person speaks in short sentences. Less words to figure out. We have even taken to texting each other when we are out and about so no one has to talk loudly and upset others or get rude stares. It is what it is and I am so thankful that I do not have big problems.????????


Good to know both viewpoints the speaker and the hearer. Patience helps....for both


----------



## jollypolly

Oh dear I want to go on but have to feed the kitties and do my routine for them. I have a headache which I never have and inner trembling from dealing with the city government. Doesn't pay to,grow old.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet Surrey. Off to do tapestry weaving workshop. At h you later.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet Surrey. Off to do tapestry weaving workshop. At h you later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Wishing you luck ???? can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a damp but fairly bright Norfolk. Conservatory men arrived at 8.15 and at 9 stopped for a tea break, getting more and more p****d off with them, it would be finished by now if they worked decent hours. Kitchen men the opposite, don't get here until about 9.30 as he has to drop his kid off at school but then works straight through with no tea or lunch breaks. Right moan over, hope you all have a good day nothing planned here, got a fish pie out of the freezer last night so will have that instead of having to find somewhere out to eat. xx


----------



## London Girl

A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho. 

Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck, will be thinking of you and holding your hand from a distance. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). This is the high temperature for the day. It will be dropping to the single digits tonight. Bella-kitty took one look at the rainy muggy weather outside and went back up to bed.
Smokey-mama was drama free last night and went into the basement for the night without drama.
I'm almost done the "berry" section of my shawl, but I'm going to continue until I'm into the next colour because the last section is moss stitch. And I don't want a big section of moss stitch.
And picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Your tech must have wiped the hard drive and reinstalled the operating system. That is the fastest fix. I'm sorry that you lost your photos.
I hope your dentist is gentle today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a damp but fairly bright Norfolk. Conservatory men arrived at 8.15 and at 9 stopped for a tea break, getting more and more p****d off with them, it would be finished by now if they worked decent hours. Kitchen men the opposite, don't get here until about 9.30 as he has to drop his kid off at school but then works straight through with no tea or lunch breaks. Right moan over, hope you all have a good day nothing planned here, got a fish pie out of the freezer last night so will have that instead of having to find somewhere out to eat. xx


Especially annoying when you are comparing the two.
Keep knitting and enjoy your fish pie.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet Surrey. Off to do tapestry weaving workshop. At h you later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Happy Thursday.
Enjoy your workshop.
Knit Night for me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). This is the high temperature for the day. It will be dropping to the single digits tonight. Bella-kitty took one look at the rainy muggy weather outside and went back up to bed.
> Smokey-mama was drama free last night and went into the basement for the night without drama.
> I'm almost done the "berry" section of my shawl, but I'm going to continue until I'm into the next colour because the last section is moss stitch. And I don't want a big section of moss stitch.
> And picture.


Looking good, will you get to use all the colours? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Oh dear I want to go on but have to feed the kitties and do my routine for them. I have a headache which I never have and inner trembling from dealing with the city government. Doesn't pay to,grow old.


Kitties don't like it when you break their routine.
Unfortunately my kitties are smart enough to seek revenge when I don't follow the routine. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Coming along nicely. Amazing how those color change yarns knit up


I'm lucky that I have a few options for the colour change yarns here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes and it will be a great space for blocking stuff. xx


I want one just like yours. That is going to be a great space. For lots of activities.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We were really lazy in here today. After we went shopping sue and I called for McDonald for the boys and us to have. Being honest I really did enjoy it, which is a novelty for me. ????????. Hahahaha I've used the right emojis. Xx


Sometimes you just have to have a Big Mac :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Only trouble is it won't fit marcelina. Or I'd have sent it to you. It's only taken me about a year to do hahahah


(I have a little crochet dress that I started for DD. She is now 35 years old and I STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED IT!!!!)
You did fine. And you always find a recipient for your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Well it suits your beautiful home, sure was worth the wait wasn't it? We have a sunny day here today, trying to get things winterized while it's still nice. Your kitchen is going to give you lots of enjoyment too. xoxo


We haven't winterized yet. Probably won't do that until the leaves start falling. They are changing colour already. About 1/2 the trees around my house are coloured or partly coloured.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Do most have a conservatory on their homes in UK? If I had one I'd have fish and plants blooming galore in it.. oh you are so lucky Jacky! xoxo


We used to have one on the south side of our old house. The sun warmed it up nicely even in the middle of winter. At one time we had a pizza delivery man slog through 600 yards of snowdrift to deliver a pizza to us which we hadn't ordered. We met him at the door in shorts, because the conservatory/sun room was sooo warm. We told him we didn't order the pizza but asked him in and gave him a coffee.
A conservatory/sun room would have to go on the north side of this house, so it would never get as warm as that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Speaking of manuals... my fridge light has been burn't out for a few weeks and the 2nd fridge's went off the other day so I went appliance light bulb hunting when I have my day out. These little light bulbs are expensive and none of them fit... could have saved myself a lot of grief if I'd checked the manual first.. :sm16: The good news is the light is back on in the other fridge.. isn't that always the way?


We had to replace our fridge bulb with an LED one. That was all that was available that fit.  The light for the oven is one of the old filament bulbs and it was a ridiculous price.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mr. J is deaf too but we are telepathic! :sm17:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Looking good, will you get to use all the colours? xx


If I run out of pattern before I run out of yarn, I will just continue making moss stitch until it ends.
I'm going to have plenty of yarn.
I probably should have chosen a pattern that used more yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

✋



London Girl said:


> A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Good points Polly. As in most things there are two sides to the story. Patience indeed helps everyone.



jollypolly said:


> Good to know both viewpoints the speaker and the hearer. Patience helps....for both


----------



## jinx

Morning. Looking forward to pictures of the masterpiece you are making today.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet Surrey. Off to do tapestry weaving workshop. At h you later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful time xxx


Had a great time, , am now in bed for the final time here, and it is very early for me. I took my electric wheel with, but I haven't been able to make the spinning work, so I have to practice some more, once I get home. I bought some more fibre to spin with, and a new book. Photos will be posted once I get all of my purchases. Now I will begin saving for nextyears retreat, & I will take photos of what we do, and the Products that are brought in, for us to look at, feel and for buy. 
I had no problems with the food, as I put down what I could eat, and so my meals were delicious. That's all for now, will do a catchup later an answer posts once I am home. ????????xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Soon both jobs will be finished. I hope you are paying the conservatory men by the job and not the hour. 
Enjoy your fish pie. (cringe) Saying pie makes me think of dessert.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a damp but fairly bright Norfolk. Conservatory men arrived at 8.15 and at 9 stopped for a tea break, getting more and more p****d off with them, it would be finished by now if they worked decent hours. Kitchen men the opposite, don't get here until about 9.30 as he has to drop his kid off at school but then works straight through with no tea or lunch breaks. Right moan over, hope you all have a good day nothing planned here, got a fish pie out of the freezer last night so will have that instead of having to find somewhere out to eat. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Nice of you to drop in to say HI. ????‍♀


????????????????????‍♀Thought I had better say something, so that I didn't cause any unnecessary worry! ????????❤????


----------



## jinx

I love your attitude about disappointing things. Hey Ho, it ought to be better, but it could be worse. 
Good you are getting both treatments on one day. Get it all over with in one shot.
We have had the same dentist for several years. A youngish man we like and admire. Yesterday we got a letter stating he had a stroke and his partner would carry on and see as many patients as possible until a substitute can be hired. I am imaging that even with therapy returning to work will be very hard to accomplish.



London Girl said:


> A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

The colors and the pattern of your shawl are playing together very nicely. I like the idea of waiting for the color change to change the stitch.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). This is the high temperature for the day. It will be dropping to the single digits tonight. Bella-kitty took one look at the rainy muggy weather outside and went back up to bed.
> Smokey-mama was drama free last night and went into the basement for the night without drama.
> I'm almost done the "berry" section of my shawl, but I'm going to continue until I'm into the next colour because the last section is moss stitch. And I don't want a big section of moss stitch.
> And picture.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Had a great time, , am now in bed for the final time here, and it is very early for me. I took my electric wheel with, but I haven't been able to make the spinning work, so I have to practice some more, once I get home. I bought some more fibre to spin with, and a new book. Photos will be posted once I get all of my purchases. Now I will begin saving for nextyears retreat, & I will take photos of what we do, and the Products that are brought in, for us to look at, feel and for buy.
> I had no problems with the food, as I put down what I could eat, and so my meals were delicious. That's all for now, will do a catchup later an answer posts once I am home. ????????xoxoxo


Sounds as though you are having a great time and thoroughly enjoying yourself. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I cannot stand WIP. Yesterday I threw away a baby sweater that only needed one sleeve to be finished. It has laid around for less than a year. It drove me nuttier and I decided either finish it or throw it away. In the bin it went.



nitz8catz said:


> (I have a little crochet dress that I started for DD. She is now 35 years old and I STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED IT!!!!)
> You did fine. And you always find a recipient for your knitting.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Soon both jobs will be finished. I hope you are paying the conservatory men by the job and not the hour.
> Enjoy your fish pie. (cringe) Saying pie makes me think of dessert.


I'm hoping the conservatory will be finished today and probably would be if they didn't keep disappearing to their vans for tea breaks. We had a quote for it so money-wise it doesn't matter how long they take.It's funny you think of desserts when pie is mentioned, I first think of savoury pies, i.e. Shepherds pie, steak and kidney pie etc. xx


----------



## jinx

We do speak the same language, don't we? As with many words we have different meanings for them. We do have meat pies, chicken pot pies, shepherds pie. The best pies are made in pot pie makers. Buttered bread put in a pot pie maker filled with a can of fruit pie filling and held over a campfire to bake. https://www.theisens.com/products/round-pie-iron/40080064/?gclid=Cj0KCQjww7HsBRDkARIsAARsIT4hqVTOAS1Ej3_pMAwMCBNckl9PEIkYbv8VzVarb0j1_IksWWq0etgaAkG_EALw_wcB



Barn-dweller said:


> I'm hoping the conservatory will be finished today and probably would be if they didn't keep disappearing to their vans for tea breaks. We had a quote for it so money-wise it doesn't matter how long they take.It's funny you think of desserts when pie is mentioned, I first think of savoury pies, i.e. Shepherds pie, steak and kidney pie etc. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/quole]
> 
> 
> 
> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, will be thinking of you and holding your hand from a distance. xxxx :sm16:
> 
> 
> 
> From me also, June! ????????‍⚕, Hope your jaw is deadened properly, and it isn't too traumatic, just remember we are all there in Spirit ???? xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). This is the high temperature for the day. It will be dropping to the single digits tonight. Bella-kitty took one look at the rainy muggy weather outside and went back up to bed.
> Smokey-mama was drama free last night and went into the basement for the night without drama.
> I'm almost done the "berry" section of my shawl, but I'm going to continue until I'm into the next colour because the last section is moss stitch. And I don't want a big section of moss stitch.
> And picture.


very nice, can't want to see the finished product! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Kitties don't like it when you break their routine.
> Unfortunately my kitties are smart enough to seek revenge when I don't follow the routine. :sm06:


I can just imagine them doing that too! I am not sure how many cats you have, but I have an image of a large number of cats, of different sizes, and colours, seated around a huge circular table, with Mama Kitty ???????????????? in charge, and planning all of their strategies, to punish you! Would really be cool, if they really had their own Strategy Planning table, perhaps you can arrange something like that, for them! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> (I have a little crochet dress that I started for DD. She is now 35 years old and I STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED IT!!!!)
> You did fine. And you always find a recipient for your knitting.


???????? We didn't hear a thing, bracketing the first comment, but it might be time to either finish the poor little dress, *OR* find out what the yarn really wants to be! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have one on the south side of our old house. The sun warmed it up nicely even in the middle of winter. At one time we had a pizza delivery man slog through 600 yards of snowdrift to deliver a pizza to us which we hadn't ordered. We met him at the door in shorts, because the conservatory/sun room was sooo warm. We told him we didn't order the pizza but asked him in and gave him a coffee.
> A conservatory/sun room would have to go on the north side of this house, so it would never get as warm as that one.


I bet the poor bloke really appreciated that coffee!!!☕????☕ Did he share the Pizza with you as well? It wouldn't have been of any use to anyone, after the time it would have taken to get there! ???????? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I love your attitude about disappointing things. Hey Ho, it ought to be better, but it could be worse.
> Good you are getting both treatments on one day. Get it all over with in one shot.
> We have had the same dentist for several years. A youngish man we like and admire. Yesterday we got a letter stating he had a stroke and his partner would carry on and see as many patients as possible until a substitute can be hired. I am imaging that even with therapy returning to work will be very hard to accomplish.


I'm hoping that the stroke wasn't a major one, but move on the mild side, with little to no side effects, and that he received the appropriate treatment very quickly, within the optimum time frame! I hope he recovers soon, with few lasting after effects, and that a replacement Dentist is found quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> From me also, June! ????????‍⚕, Hope your jaw is deadened properly, and it isn't too traumatic, just remember we are all there in Spirit ???? xoxoxo


Thank you girls, it helped a lot!! I am home now and ok but then the 5 anaesthetic injections haven't worn off yet!! She only took the one tooth out, the one that was causing trouble a couple of weeks ago, the other one will keep as it is not loose - yet!! I was told not to do anything energetic today so I will do a little gentle knitting - all day!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you are having a great time and thoroughly enjoying yourself. xx :sm24:


Definitely did. It all wraps up tomorrow, then I will be dropped of at DD5's home for the weekend, to spend some time with her, and her housemates. one of the housemates was asking if I was still going to stay with them, after the Retreat, but as I didn't recognise that part of my plan, I thought I had better say "yes" to that request. I am definitely not used to being liked by so many people, but it does feel nice!
Your Conservatory is going to be phenomenal, once it is properly finished, and cold-proofed; I would love to do something like that, with my front and back verandahs, but we would have to heatproof those two areas! Hmmm ......... I might just start placing the seeds of change, into DH's brain, so that he can "come up" with the suggestion, further down the track! ????????☺???????????????? ????????????


----------



## jinx

Glad you are home and okay. Hoping as the numbing wears off you will continue to enjoy a pain free knitting day.


London Girl said:


> Thank you girls, it helped a lot!! I am home now and ok but then the 5 anaesthetic injections haven't worn off yet!! She only took the one tooth out, the one that was causing trouble a couple of weeks ago, the other one will keep as it is not loose - yet!! I was told not to do anything energetic today so I will do a little gentle knitting - all day!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We do speak the same language, don't we? As with many words we have different meanings for them. We do have meat pies, chicken pot pies, shepherds pie. The best pies are made in pot pie makers. Buttered bread put in a pot pie maker filled with a can of fruit pie filling and held over a campfire to bake. https://www.theisens.com/products/round-pie-iron/40080064/?gclid=Cj0KCQjww7HsBRDkARIsAARsIT4hqVTOAS1Ej3_pMAwMCBNckl9PEIkYbv8VzVarb0j1_IksWWq0etgaAkG_EALw_wcB


That sounds like a great way of baking a fruit pie, nearly makes me want to go out in the garden and try it. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you girls, it helped a lot!! I am home now and ok but then the 5 anaesthetic injections haven't worn off yet!! She only took the one tooth out, the one that was causing trouble a couple of weeks ago, the other one will keep as it is not loose - yet!! I was told not to do anything energetic today so I will do a little gentle knitting - all day!!! xxxx


Go for it, and you should treat yourself with something cold *AND* delicious, that is, of course, if there is something of that description close at hand, in your freezer! ???????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad you are home and okay. Hoping as the numbing wears off you will continue to enjoy a pain free knitting day.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Go for it, and you should treat yourself with something cold *AND* delicious, that is, of course, if there is something of that description close at hand, in your freezer! ???????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


I have Jelly (jello) in the fridge, perfect!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me finished for the night, I am going to read for a while, then get some sleep!

*Jacki*: - I hope the Conservatory workers, finish up today, so that you can begin to plan the positioning of anything that will go in there, also hope that your kitchen won't take too long, to be given the "finished" stamp, with your approval of course! xx

*June*: - Rest up, and knit very gently, one never knows how much damage, can be caused, if you do not follow the Occ Health & Safety Guidelines of Knitting! Please be very careful, stay safe, and never use your mobile phone, while using knitting needles! xx

* Rebecca*: - I hope your wrist is feeling better, and you are being very careful, when using the stairs, remember to use the hand rails, to prevent any further falls. So good that there were no broken bones! xx

Everyone else, I have not forgotten you, but I will need to re- read posts, to know what to post for each of you, so until then, have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have Jelly (jello) in the fridge, perfect!! xxxx


???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Your tech must have wiped the hard drive and reinstalled the operating system. That is the fastest fix. I'm sorry that you lost your photos.
> I hope your dentist is gentle today.


Yes jinx, I think that's what he did but saving items onto a memory stick, which is what he appeared to be doing, is the easiest thing in the world, even my technophobe DH can do it but he managed to mess it up. I am distraught that I have lost the photos of my 70th birthday bash and the grandkids at Butlin's but short of getting CSI onto my internal hard drive, they've gone :sm16: :sm19:

The dentist _was_ gentle, even though the tooth put up quite a fight. I was expecting to open my eyes and find her with both feet on my shoulders, tugging away!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> You meant this for her but I'm taking it for me too wrote it on a card to look at.


That's good Polly and when you ready it, know that we are thinking about you and urging you on!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet Surrey. Off to do tapestry weaving workshop. At h you later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Have fun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a damp but fairly bright Norfolk. Conservatory men arrived at 8.15 and at 9 stopped for a tea break, getting more and more p****d off with them, it would be finished by now if they worked decent hours. Kitchen men the opposite, don't get here until about 9.30 as he has to drop his kid off at school but then works straight through with no tea or lunch breaks. Right moan over, hope you all have a good day nothing planned here, got a fish pie out of the freezer last night so will have that instead of having to find somewhere out to eat. xx


That is so frustrating for you and at some point your really need to pass on these comments to their boss. _You _may not be paying them by the hour but he is and I'm sure he will be delighted to hear of their antics!! Keep your chin up mate!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Do most have a conservatory on their homes in UK? If I had one I'd have fish and plants blooming galore in it.. oh you are so lucky Jacky! xoxo


They are getting more and more popular as people have more money and need a bit more room but I would guesstimate only perhaps one in fifty houses in my area, you need garden room for one and gardens around London tend to be smallish on newer properties xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've just texted Donna to see how she got on at the Drs, at 5.20. Well, she being taken to hospital as I write to go on an intervenes drip???? She said this morning that she thought she had mastitis. They'll get her straight onto anti biotics. I hope to heaven that's all it is, she's just finished radiation a couple of months ago. She'll be so worried. I'll txt her tomorrow.


Best wishes to Donna, she must be very worried xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes jinx, I think that's what he did but saving items onto a memory stick, which is what he appeared to be doing, is the easiest thing in the world, even my technophobe DH can do it but he managed to mess it up. I am distraught that I have lost the photos of my 70th birthday bash and the grandkids at Butlin's but short of getting CSI onto my internal hard drive, they've gone :sm16: :sm19:
> 
> The dentist _was_ gentle, even though the tooth put up quite a fight. I was expecting to open my eyes and find her with both feet on my shoulders, tugging away!!! xxxx


Good 6 a.m morning June... that's a shame, I can't believe a tech would be that dumb. I was thinking (dangerous!) that your internet mail provider might keep recovery files if it works the same way as mine if you sent some to others. I go into the webmail every few months and dump mail to keep my gigabyte space free. I noticed there was a recovery file there and actually had to use it with their assistance once and got all my mail back with photo's. Wonder if this would work for you?

Glad your dental is over, I almost thought about getting one of mine pulled recently but it settled down again. Take it easy for the rest of the week my dear, ok? oxxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good 6 a.m morning June... that's a shame, I can't believe a tech would be that dumb. I was thinking (dangerous!) that your internet mail provider might keep recovery files if it works the same way as mine if you sent some to others. I go into the webmail every few months and dump mail to keep my gigabyte space free. I noticed there was a recovery file there and actually had to use it with their assistance once and got all my mail back with photo's. Wonder if this would work for you?
> 
> Glad your dental is over, I almost thought about getting one of mine pulled recently but it settled down again. Take it easy for the rest of the week my dear, ok? oxxoxo


Thank you sweetie, I'll have a look for a recovery possibility. I have managed to upload quite a few photos from the dark depths of my phone, got quite a few and now I will probably never know what is missing until I start looking for something sometime in the future!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Why am I up at 6 a.m. It's this way... the elk children are "mewing" outside my bedroom window looking for their mama's I'm guessing and it's loud. So might as well get up and have tea and a read. 
Mav did you hear about our tea bags leaching tons of plastic into our systems because some have gone to poly/nylon bags.. noticed Red Rose is like this now, teabags that crunch. Another reason to appreciate my Yorkshire brand. Glad we can get it here and I'm 2 boxes ahead!

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/some-plastic-tea-bags-could-leave-billions-of-microplastics-in-your-cup-1.4609715?cache=yes%3FclipId%3D89750


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> They are getting more and more popular as people have more money and need a bit more room but I would guesstimate only perhaps one in fifty houses in my area, you need garden room for one and gardens around London tend to be smallish on newer properties xxxx


I would hold that techie to some future work for free for his unacceptable boo-boo. :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I would hold that techie to some future work for free for his unacceptable boo-boo. :sm14:


The trouble is Trish that I would have had to take the laptop up to him today before I did any more work on it and as I was at the dentist later, I thought I would just let it go. However I shall never go in there again and will 'unrecommend' him to everyone I know!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> ****************important, latest news ***********
> 
> Our Rebecca is in the A & E department of the hospital. She has fallen up some steps and bent her fingers right back. Very painful. Waiting to get attended too... Doubt she isn't knitting......let us know how you are Rebecca , we all await your return. Love you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I hope that that was only one hand and it's easing a bit. Not having been on here I am just catching up with the news. I just hope nothing is broken or torn. I shall read on.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thanks everyone, my wrist is now in a splint. Thankfully no broken bones, just bruising and swelling.
> It was tremendously painful when it happened and I came over dizzy and my fingers turned blue. Thankfully being in a school there was a cold compress in easy reach.


Thank heavens for that. Now try to rest and recuperate Rebecca. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm hoping the conservatory will be finished today and probably would be if they didn't keep disappearing to their vans for tea breaks. We had a quote for it so money-wise it doesn't matter how long they take.It's funny you think of desserts when pie is mentioned, I first think of savoury pies, i.e. Shepherds pie, steak and kidney pie etc. xx


That's how I met Mr. J. he actually worked for me building a barn. Did a wonderful job and had such a great work ethic, that I tipped him big time in a thank you card. Then he disappeared for a few years. I met him again at a fibre festival I was doing, and from then on we were inseparable. Many years later I found the card in a duffle bag of important stuff he kept.. he hadn't thrown it away. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> The trouble is Trish that I would have had to take the laptop up to him today before I did any more work on it and as I was at the dentist later, I thought I would just let it go. However I shall never go in there again and will 'unrecommend' him to everyone I know!! xxxx


 June, you're nicer than I, I'd eat him alive! :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Is that 3 or 4 now in that bubble wrap club?
> EVERYONE be careful out there.


I'm definitely in and now DH has joined me.


----------



## Islander

Morning Janet, did I miss you fell down.. oh dear, welcome to the club! xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Just finished this baby cardigan. I got yarn from america. Joannes i think


that is so cute. Your usual impeccable knitting Susan.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Sorry girls, Ann hasn't got pneumonia but she's got pluresy. Sorry for that.


Pleurisy is awful as well. My best friend in my twenties got pleurisy every winter until the hospital took out all her rotten teeth. Who would have guessed?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> DD didnt' start talking until she was 2. She managed to get her point across without language before that. But she caught up quickly and was reading and printing before she went to kindergarten, where they "unlearned" her, because her family couldn't have possibly taught her how to read properly. :sm13:


How can you 'unlearn' reading? I learned to read when I was two. My mother taught me, and I taught my sons. Once you can read the world is your oyster.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's how I met Mr. J. he actually worked for me building a barn. Did a wonderful job and had such a great work ethic, that I tipped him big time in a thank you card. Then he disappeared for a few years. I met him again at a fibre festival I was doing, and from then on we were inseparable. Many years later I found the card in a duffle bag of important stuff he kept.. he hadn't thrown it away. :sm02:


So glad you met up again, it was obviously meant to be and so sweet that he'd kept the card!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Fashion can be interesting! :sm02:


High heels are not worn so much now. I think most women are rebelling! Plus we are betting taller and men don't seem to be.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am at Stephens minus Stephen. Sue is a see bit brighter but looks tired and worn out. Cries for the least bit thing. She feels guilty because she's off work. She's got to give herself permission to be poorly. We went to tesco for a costa and got me some meals for one. Margs home but I haven't seen her yet.
> 
> Sue was saying that it looks like her mams cancer is back on her nose. I'm going to call and see her tomorrow on my way home, I've got her some flowers. She only lives half a mile from where Albert rests. Then it'll be Asda then home.
> 
> Donna didn't come today because she wasn't well. So I needn't have got up so early, but I just hope she is ok. Will text her later. Richard has his weekly meeting with his new boss in the morning and Matthews fed up because he's gone back to uni. Stephen texted to say he was fed up of Japan. And he'd just done a 12hr shift. In fact I think it's safe to say that all are fed up with something except me. ????????
> 
> I'll do some catchup now. I saw baby Archie on to today. I thought he had a look of prince Harry. It was nice to see him.
> Love yawl...xx


He does definitely look like his dad. I'm glad. Mum's turned up nose would not suit a boy.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've just texted Donna to see how she got on at the Drs, at 5.20. Well, she being taken to hospital as I write to go on an intervenes drip???? She said this morning that she thought she had mastitis. They'll get her straight onto anti biotics. I hope to heaven that's all it is, she's just finished radiation a couple of months ago. She'll be so worried. I'll txt her tomorrow.


Poor Donna. Someone else to worry for.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray I'm back in civilisation, electricity is back on and I've got pages to catch up on. All the electrics have now been sorted out so the other side of the kitchen can be installed tomorrow. The conservatory men eventually turned up (they've gone again now) but at least they got a fair bit done today, weather permitting they may even finish it tomorrow, just the lead and glass to go in now. Off to catch up, see you later. xx


That would be my favorite place to sit and knit!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm back home. Txted Stephen and he's fine, Richard went to meet his new boss at nandos "working lunch"???? And he officially starts from home on Monday. He was a bit nervous but he's coping. I'm so pleased. We only hope this turns out for him.

I went to the crem for Albert, then, I got some flowers for Ann and called in with them on my way home. There was no answer so sue says she's been to bed. I just left flowers on the step. Her door is down the side of the house and not at the front. Then I went to Asda got some shopping and came home. See jinx....I'm doing a proper Wednesday. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea and caught up with ourselves, and that's enough excitement for one day. 

Tomorrow evening I'm supposed to be going out with a girl called Dorothy. There is a medium coming to the village so we are all meeting at the community centre. I don't know as I want to go really. I'm not stupid, but I can't rule it out. She'll probably pass me by anyway. Sue wanted to come but I said I'd see what it was like really. As long as I don't know the medium, or she knows me, then I'll be happy. ????✨????⛄

Donna has texted me to say that the hospital are keeping her in another day and they were going to do some ultra sounds on her. I said I'd txt tonight. I hope she's not off with the cancer again. She's worried sick. I'll catch up now. Luv yawl xx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home. Txted Stephen and he's fine, Richard went to meet his new boss at nandos "working lunch"???? And he officially starts from home on Monday. He was a bit nervous but he's coping. I'm so pleased. We only hope this turns out for him.
> 
> I went to the crem for Albert, then, I got some flowers for Ann and called in with them on my way home. There was no answer so sue says she's been to bed. I just left flowers on the step. Her door is down the side of the house and not at the front. Then I went to Asda got some shopping and came home. See jinx....I'm doing a proper Wednesday. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea and caught up with ourselves, and that's enough excitement for one day.
> 
> Tomorrow evening I'm supposed to be going out with a girl called Dorothy. There is a medium coming to the village so we are all meeting at the community centre. I don't know as I want to go really. I'm not stupid, but I can't rule it out. She'll probably pass me by anyway. Sue wanted to come but I said I'd see what it was like really. As long as I don't know the medium, or she knows me, then I'll be happy. ????✨????⛄
> 
> Donna has texted me to say that the hospital are keeping her in another day and they were going to do some ultra sounds on her. I said I'd txt tonight. I hope she's not off with the cancer again. She's worried sick. I'll catch up now. Luv yawl xx


But today is Thursday isn't it?


----------



## binkbrice

Today is mine and Linky’s oldest nephews birthday he is 33 today........I think....man I’m getting old!


----------



## linkan

https://www.facebook.com/380248698724943/posts/2453978454685280/

I hope this works... This is amazing, I couldn't believe how incredibly talented this girl is ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Today is mine and Linky's oldest nephews birthday he is 33 today........I think....man I'm getting old!


Yes... Yes you are ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> But today is Thursday isn't it?


That's all you got from this ???? 
Wait... It is Thursday right?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home. Txted Stephen and he's fine, Richard went to meet his new boss at nandos "working lunch"???? And he officially starts from home on Monday. He was a bit nervous but he's coping. I'm so pleased. We only hope this turns out for him.
> 
> I went to the crem for Albert, then, I got some flowers for Ann and called in with them on my way home. There was no answer so sue says she's been to bed. I just left flowers on the step. Her door is down the side of the house and not at the front. Then I went to Asda got some shopping and came home. See jinx....I'm doing a proper Wednesday. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea and caught up with ourselves, and that's enough excitement for one day.
> 
> Tomorrow evening I'm supposed to be going out with a girl called Dorothy. There is a medium coming to the village so we are all meeting at the community centre. I don't know as I want to go really. I'm not stupid, but I can't rule it out. She'll probably pass me by anyway. Sue wanted to come but I said I'd see what it was like really. As long as I don't know the medium, or she knows me, then I'll be happy. ????✨????⛄
> 
> Donna has texted me to say that the hospital are keeping her in another day and they were going to do some ultra sounds on her. I said I'd txt tonight. I hope she's not off with the cancer again. She's worried sick. I'll catch up now. Luv yawl xx


Mr. E's girlfriend is a graphic designer/artist. Her work is really good.
I wish him the best of luck, we all know he'll be great. But he should set boundaries for himself working from home. Like there still must be work time and then me time I


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Yes jinx, I think that's what he did but saving items onto a memory stick, which is what he appeared to be doing, is the easiest thing in the world, even my technophobe DH can do it but he managed to mess it up. I am distraught that I have lost the photos of my 70th birthday bash and the grandkids at Butlin's but short of getting CSI onto my internal hard drive, they've gone :sm16: :sm19:
> 
> The dentist _was_ gentle, even though the tooth put up quite a fight. I was expecting to open my eyes and find her with both feet on my shoulders, tugging away!!! xxxx


Someone who knows what they are doing can get them back. I remember reading somewhere that nothing is ever truly deleted.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> https://www.facebook.com/380248698724943/posts/2453978454685280/
> 
> I hope this works... This is amazing, I couldn't believe how incredibly talented this girl is ????


Wow!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Someone who knows what they are doing can get them back. I remember reading somewhere that nothing is ever truly deleted.


Yes, I'm sure your right but wouldn't know where to start and I'm guessing it would be expensive but thanks for the info!xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I'm sure your right but wouldn't know where to start and I'm guessing it would be expensive but thanks for the info!xxx


Bet police forensic would find them straight away. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I want a little of what Betty White has. She's seems to be in great health and is active at 97.


And she's respected for how much she's done to help needy animals. She's also a smart business woman. Has a heart of gold.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Bet police forensic would find them straight away. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm14: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I dropped a jar of plum sauce out of the fridge because someone put it on top of the salad dressings in the door of the fridge. Lucky for me it was a plastic jar, but the lid broke and there is now a sticky spot in front of the fridge which Bella-kitty is licking. I didn't know that cats like plums.


Ooo hope she doesn't upchuck. My cat would. Funny similar happened here. Last night I put take away box with shrimp scampi in fridge and it fell in its bag so I put it back and this morning son opened the fridge. The box was upside down and the pack of Brussels sprouts fell out. No spill tho. We had our group dinner 9 of us and when I got the pasta ala vodka special it was aweful so she gave me the scampi but most people had eaten by the time it came so I took the rest home. My friend does a nice program called Books for Troops which sends books to service people. I think it's so thoughtful people donate books and service people like getting them.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> (I have a little crochet dress that I started for DD. She is now 35 years old and I STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED IT!!!!)
> You did fine. And you always find a recipient for your knitting.


I have one of those! I started it for a friend and got the front done but no back lol


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I cannot stand WIP. Yesterday I threw away a baby sweater that only needed one sleeve to be finished. It has laid around for less than a year. It drove me nuttier and I decided either finish it or throw it away. In the bin it went.


Oh my gosh don't do that ????
Did you know you can donate or sell WIP's . There are lots of people who alter or finish them as learning tools.
Especially ones you've gotten so far along on lol.


----------



## linkan

I'll be making chicken and rice for dinner tonight.. yum.
Spanish rice with some seasoned chicken.


----------



## linkan

I'm nearly finished with an embroidery project for a friend and then that's it.. no more side projects for anyone for awhile. All the stuff I want to do is not getting done for doing side work. 
I know that sounds stinghy(sp?)
But I'm a sucker when someone asks me to do something. It's like I completely forget the word no. 
Granted.. sometimes I forget to do said thing, but that's taking the bad with the good lol ????


----------



## linkan

Guess who slept all night in her crib for the first time?!!?❣
Jen said it scared her.. she got up every few hours anyway just to check on her. I remember those days.


----------



## linkan

Look familiar June?


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Guess who slept all night in her crib for the first time?!!?❣
> Jen said it scared her.. she got up every few hours anyway just to check on her. I remember those days.


Great, to have an undisturbed night will do wonders for you all. xx :sm24:


----------



## linkan

Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, to have an undisturbed night will do wonders for you all. xx :sm24:


Yeah, the more she gets use to it the better. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


Great and really love the pink one. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Guess who slept all night in her crib for the first time?!!?❣
> Jen said it scared her.. she got up every few hours anyway just to check on her. I remember those days.


That's so sweet, I just want to pick her up and give her a cuddle! Where has she been sleeping up till now? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Look familiar June?


That looks good, it was such a labour of love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


I love them!! She needs to do some more and get them to a garden centre, would be a good little earner for her!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's so sweet, I just want to pick her up and give her a cuddle! Where has she been sleeping up till now? xxxx


With Jen.. I know... Everyone told her not to. I think they needed each other so much then, and she couldn't let her out of her sight before with you know who. 
I think it took her up till recently to see just how bad things were. 
But they both are beginning to feel relaxed and... " Normal" I guess.


----------



## jinx

It wasn't worth it to me. I had used simply soft and that was a mistake. In my opinion it just has no body. It works well for shawls where you want drape, but not sweaters.



linkan said:


> Oh my gosh don't do that ????
> Did you know you can donate or sell WIP's . There are lots of people who alter or finish them as learning tools.
> Especially ones you've gotten so far along on lol.


----------



## jinx

She is really talented.



linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> With Jen.. I know... Everyone told her not to. I think they needed each other so much then, and she couldn't let her out of her sight before with you know who.
> I think it took her up till recently to see just how bad things were.
> But they both are beginning to feel relaxed and... " Normal" I guess.


Well, no harm done and a lot of good for both of them! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, no harm done and a lot of good for both of them! Xxxx


How's the mouth? xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well, no harm done and a lot of good for both of them! Xxxx


Yeah????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope it all went well today! Sending you many warm, gentle, comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


They are wonderful, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an other dampp Surrey day. Lots more rain yesterday and last night. I can hear the garden heaving great sighs of relief.
> 
> Getting back into a routine this week. So off to the supermarket and then fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Have I missed photos of Bentley? I loved the ones you use to post.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 9'C (45'F). Cool start to what will be a warm day.
> I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.
> The colour changing yarn pattern has changed to the next pattern. Something called cloudberries. This part is lace with yarn overs so I am going to have to block this thing. Somehow.
> Sorry I don't have a picture.


Hope it's not due to a urinary tract infection.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> DD didnt' start talking until she was 2. She managed to get her point across without language before that. But she caught up quickly and was reading and printing before she went to kindergarten, where they "unlearned" her, because her family couldn't have possibly taught her how to read properly. :sm13:


The problem with some schools, not all, is they don't have ability to treat children as individuals with their own strengths and weakness. They put me in a group to learn to read faster. it had a machine that sent phrases across at a speed that they could accelerate. The problem was I already read faster than the machine and not in phrases so the machine messed up the skill I already had. 
In college they took fiction and taught us to analyze for features so since then when I read I'm analyzing for those features. Spoils the book. I've overcome it but it still happens


----------



## jollypolly

I'm to meet the realtor tomorrow and a total wreck tonight, physical and emotional. I want to think he will help me but I keep fearing he won't. I'd like to be braver than I am. Mom always said I was too sensitive and needed to get tough. Not sure how to change what I've been since birth. Anyway tonight all I can do is wait and see what happens. I don't have a plan for if he can't help me. Guess other realtor or find people to fix things which is like climbing Mount Everest to me. Cross your fingers or pray for me please.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> They are wonderful, Angela! xxxooo


I'll tell her ???? I'm tickled with them too ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Had a bit of a set-back with the kitchen, we are missing 7 doors for the units. They have been ordered but not sure when they will come. Still there is plenty more for them to do but they were hoping to finish by Tuesday, not going to happen now by the looks of it. Probably go off shopping this morning (as it's Friday) then nothing else planned. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Keeping you in my thoughts. If you picked a competent realtor he will be able to help you. If he can't/won't help you then he is the wrong realtor. Check out different realtor. Many people interview a few realtors before they sign up with the one they think is the best fit for what they need and want done.????????



jollypolly said:


> I'm to meet the realtor tomorrow and a total wreck tonight, physical and emotional. I want to think he will help me but I keep fearing he won't. I'd like to be braver than I am. Mom always said I was too sensitive and needed to get tough. Not sure how to change what I've been since birth. Anyway tonight all I can do is wait and see what happens. I don't have a plan for if he can't help me. Guess other realtor or find people to fix things which is like climbing Mount Everest to me. Cross your fingers or pray for me please.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How's the mouth? xxxx


It's fine this morning thank you, I almost forgot about it!! Wish I could say the same for this laptop, it's so s l o w! I would take it back but the mind boggles at what he might do to it next!!! How are you this morning? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm to meet the realtor tomorrow and a total wreck tonight, physical and emotional. I want to think he will help me but I keep fearing he won't. I'd like to be braver than I am. Mom always said I was too sensitive and needed to get tough. Not sure how to change what I've been since birth. Anyway tonight all I can do is wait and see what happens. I don't have a plan for if he can't help me. Guess other realtor or find people to fix things which is like climbing Mount Everest to me. Cross your fingers or pray for me please.


We all are Polly, we know you can deal with this you are tougher than you know and you will find your strong inner woman to get through it, we're all with you dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts. If you picked a competent realtor he will be able to help you. If he can't/won't help you then he is the wrong realtor. Check out different realtor. Many people interview a few realtors before they sign up with the one they think is the best fit for what they need and want done.????????


Very good advice jinx, we sometimes forget that we are the customer and paying them, not the other way round!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Not sure how long its going to stay that way, rain is forecast! Nevertheless, I have stripped and remade the kids beds as they are here tomorrow night and it's all out on the line, hope it dries before the rain comes! 

I shall be taking myself off to a nearby town just for a wander around the shops shortly, sat around enough yesterday putting stuff back on this darned computer and backing everything up. Horses and stable doors spring to mind!!

The tooth socket is doing fine, I have had no pain or discomfort whatsoever, the only down side is having to rinse with salt water 4 times a day, yuk!!

Catch you all later, have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We all are Polly, we know you can deal with this you are tougher than you know and you will find your strong inner woman to get through it, we're all with you dear!! xxxx


What she said Polly, sending you love and hugs, you can do it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Not sure how long its going to stay that way, rain is forecast! Nevertheless, I have stripped and remade the kids beds as they are here tomorrow night and it's all out on the line, hope it dries before the rain comes!
> 
> I shall be taking myself off to a nearby town just for a wander around the shops shortly, sat around enough yesterday putting stuff back on this darned computer and backing everything up. Horses and stable doors spring to mind!!
> 
> The tooth socket is doing fine, I have had no pain or discomfort whatsoever, the only down side is having to rinse with salt water 4 times a day, yuk!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad your mouth is ok. Keep up with the salt water, it will help it to heal. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, although showers are promised later.

Had an interesting day yesterday and learnt quite lot of of different tapestry weaving techniques. Going to carry on with the sampler I started so I can use it for reference.

Nothing much planned for today except getting the guest room ready.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 7'C (45'F).
Knit Night was nice but a little quiet. Our loudest participants were not there. The owner didn't have a chair available for her, so she spent the time unboxing her new arrivals, which we like. Sneak previews of pretty yarn are always welcome. There was one colour I liked, but it was fingering and I didnt' want anymore fingering so it stayed there. I didnt' work on my shawl because there are too many rows to memorize, so I worked on my Shifty sweater, which I have memorized.
This weekend will be a good weekend for knitting. Thunderstorms on Saturday and cool on Sunday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, although showers are promised later.
> 
> Had an interesting day yesterday and learnt quite lot of of different tapestry weaving techniques. Going to carry on with the sampler I started so I can use it for reference.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except getting the guest room ready.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Neat. I see ice on the shore of Lake Ontario!
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Not sure how long its going to stay that way, rain is forecast! Nevertheless, I have stripped and remade the kids beds as they are here tomorrow night and it's all out on the line, hope it dries before the rain comes!
> 
> I shall be taking myself off to a nearby town just for a wander around the shops shortly, sat around enough yesterday putting stuff back on this darned computer and backing everything up. Horses and stable doors spring to mind!!
> 
> The tooth socket is doing fine, I have had no pain or discomfort whatsoever, the only down side is having to rinse with salt water 4 times a day, yuk!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope your laptop continues to behave itself.
Enjoy your walkabout around the nearby town.
Healing <hugs> sent your way for your tooth socket.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Neat. I see ice on the shore of Lake Ontario!
> Happy Friday.


Oooh, do you. To me it is just random weaving. I like it when people see different things. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's fine this morning thank you, I almost forgot about it!! Wish I could say the same for this laptop, it's so s l o w! I would take it back but the mind boggles at what he might do to it next!!! How are you this morning? xxxx


How old is that laptop?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Had a bit of a set-back with the kitchen, we are missing 7 doors for the units. They have been ordered but not sure when they will come. Still there is plenty more for them to do but they were hoping to finish by Tuesday, not going to happen now by the looks of it. Probably go off shopping this morning (as it's Friday) then nothing else planned. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


At least with doors, everything else can be worked around them. Someone must have miscounted?


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh, do you. To me it is just random weaving. I like it when people see different things. xxx


Had another look and I see what you mean. The 'ice' is actually a very pale green but it is a shiny yarn. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm to meet the realtor tomorrow and a total wreck tonight, physical and emotional. I want to think he will help me but I keep fearing he won't. I'd like to be braver than I am. Mom always said I was too sensitive and needed to get tough. Not sure how to change what I've been since birth. Anyway tonight all I can do is wait and see what happens. I don't have a plan for if he can't help me. Guess other realtor or find people to fix things which is like climbing Mount Everest to me. Cross your fingers or pray for me please.


I have only found a few realtors who don't work for commission, (and those ones were working for big companies selling condos), so if he/she wants to make money, he/she will help make this easy for you. Also, they make their money by talking to people, so talk to the realtor and tell him/her what you are up against, and clearly tell them what you want. If they don't have the time to talk to you, find another realtor.
The only way things become easier, is by doing them. I have avoided a number of things, until I actually got the courage to do them, and then found out they weren't as made as I had imagined them to be.
Fingers crossed here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> The problem with some schools, not all, is they don't have ability to treat children as individuals with their own strengths and weakness. They put me in a group to learn to read faster. it had a machine that sent phrases across at a speed that they could accelerate. The problem was I already read faster than the machine and not in phrases so the machine messed up the skill I already had.
> In college they took fiction and taught us to analyze for features so since then when I read I'm analyzing for those features. Spoils the book. I've overcome it but it still happens


All the small schools around here have been closed to build bigger and bigger schools. When there are that many kids in a school, there is no way that teachers can keep track of what the students are doing. And kids are stuck on buses being driven further and further away to the location of the bigger schools.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I got a panicky email from DD yesterday while I was at work. Something was wrong with Smokey-mama kitty. She was growling and hissing at everyone including DD, and wouldn't walk. DD separated Smokey from the other cats, who were put in the basement. I got out the baby gate and kept Smokey on the main floor of the house and Bella-kitty on the top floor and the "kittens" were in the basement. She's fine this morning. She is licking one of her paws and favouring it, but she has eaten all her food, and treats and wants to outside in the dark.





jollypolly said:


> Hope it's not due to a urinary tract infection.


It seems to be more a "Fluffy" issue. She is getting very short tempered with her son, and taking it out on the daughters when they get too close. Now Fluffy isn't the brightest kitty in the world, and doesn't seem to understand that mama doesn't want his attention, so he tries harder, which makes her react more to him.
Spending a night away from him seems to have calmed her down a bit.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The only way things become easier, is by doing them. I have avoided a number of things, until I actually got the courage to do them, and then found out they weren't as made as I had imagined them to be.
> Fingers crossed here.


The same thing is true with knitting. How many times have your heard I cannot do cables or I cannot use circulars? Then the person tries the new stitches or needles and says, it is not are hard to do as I imagined it to be.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had another look and I see what you mean. The 'ice' is actually a very pale green but it is a shiny yarn. xx


"Shiny" makes it more like ice.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh, do you. To me it is just random weaving. I like it when people see different things. xxx


That's the beauty of art. People bring their own experience and senses when they look at something pretty.


----------



## jinx

Oops. They must have been using the new math. How can the count be off by 7? 
Happy almost weekend.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Had a bit of a set-back with the kitchen, we are missing 7 doors for the units. They have been ordered but not sure when they will come. Still there is plenty more for them to do but they were hoping to finish by Tuesday, not going to happen now by the looks of it. Probably go off shopping this morning (as it's Friday) then nothing else planned. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It wasn't worth it to me. I had used simply soft and that was a mistake. In my opinion it just has no body. It works well for shawls where you want drape, but not sweaters.


Simply soft is also good for afghans and throws that won't get washed a lot. DD uses it a lot for her crocheted blankets. It does have pretty colours.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad to hear you are pain free. How many times have you put your tongue to the socket? Good idea to keep up with the salt water gargle.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Not sure how long its going to stay that way, rain is forecast! Nevertheless, I have stripped and remade the kids beds as they are here tomorrow night and it's all out on the line, hope it dries before the rain comes!
> 
> I shall be taking myself off to a nearby town just for a wander around the shops shortly, sat around enough yesterday putting stuff back on this darned computer and backing everything up. Horses and stable doors spring to mind!!
> 
> The tooth socket is doing fine, I have had no pain or discomfort whatsoever, the only down side is having to rinse with salt water 4 times a day, yuk!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. That looks very interesting and time consuming. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, although showers are promised later.
> 
> Had an interesting day yesterday and learnt quite lot of of different tapestry weaving techniques. Going to carry on with the sampler I started so I can use it for reference.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except getting the guest room ready.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


Nicely done.


----------



## jinx

I did not know what you meant until Purple answered you. I heard 3 or 4 feet of snow is predicted today, but could not imagine ice on the lake at this time of year.



nitz8catz said:


> Neat. I see ice on the shore of Lake Ontario!
> Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Guess who slept all night in her crib for the first time?!!?❣
> Jen said it scared her.. she got up every few hours anyway just to check on her. I remember those days.


DD's crib was in my bedroom for a while when she was first born. She was 6 weeks premature and had the premature baby breathing happening. Every time she didn't take a breath, I was wide awake. 
Jen will become calmer as Marcelina gets older.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm nearly finished with an embroidery project for a friend and then that's it.. no more side projects for anyone for awhile. All the stuff I want to do is not getting done for doing side work.
> I know that sounds stinghy(sp?)
> But I'm a sucker when someone asks me to do something. It's like I completely forget the word no.
> Granted.. sometimes I forget to do said thing, but that's taking the bad with the good lol ????


That makes perfect sense to me. I'm sure there are things that you want to make for yourself and your family.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Ooo hope she doesn't upchuck. My cat would. Funny similar happened here. Last night I put take away box with shrimp scampi in fridge and it fell in its bag so I put it back and this morning son opened the fridge. The box was upside down and the pack of Brussels sprouts fell out. No spill tho. We had our group dinner 9 of us and when I got the pasta ala vodka special it was aweful so she gave me the scampi but most people had eaten by the time it came so I took the rest home. My friend does a nice program called Books for Troops which sends books to service people. I think it's so thoughtful people donate books and service people like getting them.


Apparently cats can eat plum sauce. No ill effects.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I did not know what you meant until Purple answered you. I heard 3 or 4 feet of snow is predicted today, but could not imagine ice on the lake at this time of year.


No snow in this area, we will be getting double digit temperatures, but Calgary and the side of the western mountains will be getting snow this weekend. And this is not their first snow for this year.
Peterborough was 4'C this morning so it won't be long before Little Lake in Peterborough has ice on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Have a great weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That's the beauty of art. People bring their own experience and senses when they look at something pretty.


That's just what Mr P said xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. That looks very interesting and time consuming.


There was a lot of discussion going on as well but now I have more ideas to develop. A very useful day. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's fine this morning thank you, I almost forgot about it!! Wish I could say the same for this laptop, it's so s l o w! I would take it back but the mind boggles at what he might do to it next!!! How are you this morning? xxxx


A bit fraught but been shopping not that I can cook any of it and had lunch in Morrisons, got a couple of lampshades to replace the hideous ones in our bedroom and dining room, now home and catching up. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh, do you. To me it is just random weaving. I like it when people see different things. xxx


No you can see lots of different stitches (if they are called that) in your sampler. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts. If you picked a competent realtor he will be able to help you. If he can't/won't help you then he is the wrong realtor. Check out different realtor. Many people interview a few realtors before they sign up with the one they think is the best fit for what they need and want done.????????


Ditto from me on all this, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Not sure how long its going to stay that way, rain is forecast! Nevertheless, I have stripped and remade the kids beds as they are here tomorrow night and it's all out on the line, hope it dries before the rain comes!
> 
> I shall be taking myself off to a nearby town just for a wander around the shops shortly, sat around enough yesterday putting stuff back on this darned computer and backing everything up. Horses and stable doors spring to mind!!
> 
> The tooth socket is doing fine, I have had no pain or discomfort whatsoever, the only down side is having to rinse with salt water 4 times a day, yuk!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy the time with the GKs. Glad the tooth socket isn't giving you any trouble. Have fun on your wander today. I'll be off in about an hour to go catch a ferry to visit my friend who lives across the sound. Haven't seen her for several months, so will be great to catch up! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, although showers are promised later.
> 
> Had an interesting day yesterday and learnt quite lot of of different tapestry weaving techniques. Going to carry on with the sampler I started so I can use it for reference.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except getting the guest room ready.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


That's looking great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Neat. I see ice on the shore of Lake Ontario!
> Happy Friday.


Speaking of snow, we've got snow forecast for the higher mountain passes this weekend. They may close one of the passes for the season if it gets much snow (or any, I think). It's the first pass we took you ladies on when you were here and went on our drive through the mountains to Eastern Washington. Usually they don't close that pass until the end of October. Crazy year for weather! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your mouth is ok. Keep up with the salt water, it will help it to heal. xxx


I will but it's vile!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your laptop continues to behave itself.
> Enjoy your walkabout around the nearby town.
> Healing <hugs> sent your way for your tooth socket.


Thanks love! I walked right down one side and all the way up the other side! Bought a paint pallete a I am painting glasses with Liv tomorrow, to compensate for the one that got broken last time, I already bought some glass paint from Ebay. Also bought some nail polish and drooled over a beautiful pair of black suede boots but they don't do half sizes :sm25: :sm03: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> How old is that laptop?


I bought it from a secondhand shop in February but it was fine until Tuesday! It seems ok at the moment but it's a bit temperamental!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have only found a few realtors who don't work for commission, (and those ones were working for big companies selling condos), so if he/she wants to make money, he/she will help make this easy for you. Also, they make their money by talking to people, so talk to the realtor and tell him/her what you are up against, and clearly tell them what you want. If they don't have the time to talk to you, find another realtor.
> The only way things become easier, is by doing them. I have avoided a number of things, until I actually got the courage to do them, and then found out they weren't as made as I had imagined them to be.
> Fingers crossed here.


More good advice!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It seems to be more a "Fluffy" issue. She is getting very short tempered with her son, and taking it out on the daughters when they get too close. Now Fluffy isn't the brightest kitty in the world, and doesn't seem to understand that mama doesn't want his attention, so he tries harder, which makes her react more to him.
> Spending a night away from him seems to have calmed her down a bit.


I was the same with my DS!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear you are pain free. How many times have you put your tongue to the socket? Good idea to keep up with the salt water gargle.


Once or twice, very fleetingly!! It feels as if it is almost healed already but I will keep up with he salt water. I'm also happy to say that the gap doesn't show, even when I grin widely, which I do a lot!! :sm15: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A bit fraught but been shopping not that I can cook any of it and had lunch in Morrisons, got a couple of lampshades to replace the hideous ones in our bedroom and dining room, now home and catching up. xx


Oh but the one in your dining room was fun, it grabbed me by the hair every time I got near it!!! Post a picture so everybody know what I'm talking about!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy the time with the GKs. Glad the tooth socket isn't giving you any trouble. Have fun on your wander today. I'll be off in about an hour to go catch a ferry to visit my friend who lives across the sound. Haven't seen her for several months, so will be great to catch up! xxxooo


Hope you're having a great time with your friend and the crossing was pleasant!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I have one of those! I started it for a friend and got the front done but no back lol


And Ethan's sweater....


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


She is so talented I love them both!!


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning everyone from a very chilly southern Indiana where it is only in the 50’s yeah time to finish my fingerless mittens!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No you can see lots of different stitches (if they are called that) in your sampler. xx


Just trying different ways to thread the weft thro the warp. I'm not up on all the other technical words. It's a bit like a foreign language????x


----------



## binkbrice

I think I am going to have to stop drinking coffee for awhile it has been hurting my stomach lately and I’m not really enjoying drinking it, so I am switching to hot tea!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Speaking of snow, we've got snow forecast for the higher mountain passes this weekend. They may close one of the passes for the season if it gets much snow (or any, I think). It's the first pass we took you ladies on when you were here and went on our drive through the mountains to Eastern Washington. Usually they don't close that pass until the end of October. Crazy year for weather! xxxooo


Didn't it snow a bit when we were there xx


----------



## binkbrice

I have almost finished DH’s socks, so now I want to cast on all the gifts but I don’t have enough needles for that so I may be buying me a longer cord and giving two at a time a go again since I need to get them done faster still won’t work the heel that way and I really like my dpn’s hhhhhmmmmm might have to do that two at a time again on dpn’s with two different gifts just to keep the colors straight!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't it snow a bit when we were there xx


Yes, a tiny bit. I guess there may be a lot more this weekend. Seems way too early for snow to accumulate up in the passes. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I think I am going to have to stop drinking coffee for awhile it has been hurting my stomach lately and I'm not really enjoying drinking it, so I am switching to hot tea!


Hi Lisa, I have also cut back on coffee and drinking more tea. I find coffee leaves a bad taste in my mouth, maybe it's just the cheap decaf we but! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh but the one in your dining room was fun, it grabbed me by the hair every time I got near it!!! Post a picture so everybody know what I'm talking about!! xxxx


Photos of mad light shades as requested. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Some Norfolk weather. The sunset was the other evening, the rainbow this afternoon. xx


----------



## alinoca

lovely pattern, can you share the link please.
I seem to have a liking for this shape shawl


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Some Norfolk weather. The sunset was the other evening, the rainbow this afternoon. xx


Lovely skies. So uou stole the rainbow. We had bright sunshine and rain but couldn't findthe rainbow. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos of mad light shades as requested. xxxx :sm23:


Sputniks!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sputniks!


The one that attacked June has dropped to nearly shoulder height, usually it's over the centre of the dining table but at the moment is over the seats. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sputniks!


They were hanging so low too, really weird!! There's no accounting for other people's taste, I suppose!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Some Norfolk weather. The sunset was the other evening, the rainbow this afternoon. xx


Beautiful sunset!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm so late tonight. I've been to a hall that had booked a medium for the night. The long and short of it (to me) was I didn't get a message from above. I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. It was a good night out, and we had a cup of tea and a biscuit, 50p and it was only $3 for 2 hrs entertainment. Dorothy who I went with got a message. I've got to say that there was a lot of messages that could have been for anyone. Never mind....ill go again...AND... It's the first night I've had out since I lost Albert. I left all my lights on, because when I live is dark and kept the porch lit on too. I'm fine. 

I've got my diverticulitis, at first I didn't think it was, but it is. So I'm being very careful. I think it's cos I was a bit worked up about going out tonight. Either that or I'm all excited to see yawl.....I'm going to catch up now and relax myself down a bit. Luv yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Guess who slept all night in her crib for the first time?!!?❣
> Jen said it scared her.. she got up every few hours anyway just to check on her. I remember those days.


Who's getting a bigger little girl then?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


She is so artistic. Tell her to put her talent to some use when she can. I'd give my back teeth (if I had any) to be able to draw.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We all are Polly, we know you can deal with this you are tougher than you know and you will find your strong inner woman to get through it, we're all with you dear!! xxxx


What she said.....

I think I may be losing something. I know tonight is a different routine than I've had for a couple of years, but I'm sat up in bed, messaging all of you, and I've forgotten to get out of my clothes and put my pjs on????Could this be the start of it?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, although showers are promised later.
> 
> Had an interesting day yesterday and learnt quite lot of of different tapestry weaving techniques. Going to carry on with the sampler I started so I can use it for reference.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except getting the guest room ready.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


There does seem to be a variety stitches.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I did not know what you meant until Purple answered you. I heard 3 or 4 feet of snow is predicted today, but could not imagine ice on the lake at this time of year.


Like what jinx said. I didn't say anything in case you all thought I was being(shall we say) "nutty"


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Simply soft is also good for afghans and throws that won't get washed a lot. DD uses it a lot for her crocheted blankets. It does have pretty colours.


Lisa and I used it alot as beginners. I still like it for my crochet blankets. I don't have the patience for knitted blankets.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> DD's crib was in my bedroom for a while when she was first born. She was 6 weeks premature and had the premature baby breathing happening. Every time she didn't take a breath, I was wide awake.
> Jen will become calmer as Marcelina gets older.


She still gets anxiety bad about the ex. Plus PTSD. If a for shuts too hard she jumps out of her skin. If she doesn't see her she's anxious. Going back to work was a must but I wish she could have had a little more time.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> And Ethan's sweater....


Hahahaha.. yea????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos of mad light shades as requested. xxxx :sm23:


I think it's pretty ???? would look cute in an art studio or something.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos of mad light shades as requested. xxxx :sm23:


Totally understand why you are replacing them! Yikes! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> I think it's pretty ???? would look cute in an art studio or something.


Or in one of those industrial studio apartments.


----------



## jollypolly

I didn't think anything worse could happen today but when I got home my dog had pulled the sofa filling out in chunks. I met the realtor and there's much that needs updating or fixing. I hope he will want to help me. He didn't ask me to sign papers so maybe he won't want to help me. But what put me over the edge was finding someone had hit the back doors so hard they broke the safety chains and must have come in. I didn't see anything missing so I'm thinking they will be back for copper pipes and wiring. Then I spoke with the man who transported my boxes to storage reasonable cost and now because I told him about code pressuring me now he wants $95 an hour with 4 hour minimum. I was so stunned about the break in I agreed to him bringing the boxes to a central spot in the house (2 hours) for pick up another day another2 hours. Then I came to my senses and left him a message not to do this until I get security system installed because a central spot will make it easier to steal them. Had to get a battery operated saw for the guy to cut trees Sunday. I'm overwhelmed .....and then the sofa here has chunks pulled out. Good grief!!!!


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Do most have a conservatory on their homes in UK? If I had one I'd have fish and plants blooming galore in it.. oh you are so lucky Jacky! xoxo


Is a conservatory like a greenhouse?


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am at Stephens minus Stephen. Sue is a see bit brighter but looks tired and worn out. Cries for the least bit thing. She feels guilty because she's off work. She's got to give herself permission to be poorly. We went to tesco for a costa and got me some meals for one. Margs home but I haven't seen her yet.
> 
> Sue was saying that it looks like her mams cancer is back on her nose. I'm going to call and see her tomorrow on my way home, I've got her some flowers. She only lives half a mile from where Albert rests. Then it'll be Asda then home.
> 
> Donna didn't come today because she wasn't well. So I needn't have got up so early, but I just hope she is ok. Will text her later. Richard has his weekly meeting with his new boss in the morning and Matthews fed up because he's gone back to uni. Stephen texted to say he was fed up of Japan. And he'd just done a 12hr shift. In fact I think it's safe to say that all are fed up with something except me. ????????
> 
> I'll do some catchup now. I saw baby Archie on to today. I thought he had a look of prince Harry. It was nice to see him.
> Love yawl...xx


I'm glad you are keeping your spirit up. I'd love to see pictures of both children.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> A very quick good morning from a grey and damp London before I head off the the dentist for extractions and a ghastly deep clean! Yesterday was not a great day, tyre problems in the pouring rain and a laptop that now has internet again but got everything, including precious photos and documents wiped. The guy told me he put them on a memory stick but when he put them back on the laptop, they mysteriously disappeared. My fault, I should have saved them myself before I went. Hey ho.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You are having a rough row to hoe. I feel your pain.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Kitties don't like it when you break their routine.
> Unfortunately my kitties are smart enough to seek revenge when I don't follow the routine. :sm06:


They know what they want and don't hesitate to make it known.

You may have read about my sofa eating dog. She's out of my will. ????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> We haven't winterized yet. Probably won't do that until the leaves start falling. They are changing colour already. About 1/2 the trees around my house are coloured or partly coloured.


The stores have Halloween and fall items next to the back to school left overs and Christmas trees. I liked when the stores did one holiday at a time. I guess people like shopping ahead of time.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. Soon both jobs will be finished. I hope you are paying the conservatory men by the job and not the hour.
> Enjoy your fish pie. (cringe) Saying pie makes me think of dessert.


We had a nice dinner and waitress but another waitress came over asking us if we want dessert . We said no and two of us are diabetic. Then she came back announcing they have bread pudding, apple pie and chocolate a cake. Again we said no and a couple of us are diabetic. Finally she comes bringing a huge wedge of chocolate cake to tempt us. Uhhh no!


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> They know what they want and don't hesitate to make it known.
> 
> You may have read about my sofa eating dog. She's out of my will. ????


???????????????? Oh my gosh . Thank you so much. I know it's not funny but I got a good laugh at the will thing. 
Our dog is still in the puppy phase so he has an excuse for chewing the furniture. He tore off the bottom piece of the couch, one arm of my wing chair, and the cushion of another chair.
Then he chewed the corner of a wood side table. I don't know when or why he did these things I try to keep him in sight. It's a mystery. He'll grow out of it though.... If he doesn't I'm gonna paint everything I own with hot sauce!!!


----------



## linkan

One of our dearest longtime friends had his first child yesterday. I can't imagine doing that at our age but he did. The baby's name is Seth and he was born with pneumonia ????. For some reason mother isn't producing milk and he wanted them to give him formula. 24 hours later they finally got the doctors to consent.
They are in the Philippines, I don't know what the medical facilities are like, I just know he always says they are a very poor country.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I think it's pretty ???? would look cute in an art studio or something.


Yes but not over your bed or dining table. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> I didn't think anything worse could happen today but when I got home my dog had pulled the sofa filling out in chunks. I met the realtor and there's much that needs updating or fixing. I hope he will want to help me. He didn't ask me to sign papers so maybe he won't want to help me. But what put me over the edge was finding someone had hit the back doors so hard they broke the safety chains and must have come in. I didn't see anything missing so I'm thinking they will be back for copper pipes and wiring. Then I spoke with the man who transported my boxes to storage reasonable cost and now because I told him about code pressuring me now he wants $95 an hour with 4 hour minimum. I was so stunned about the break in I agreed to him bringing the boxes to a central spot in the house (2 hours) for pick up another day another2 hours. Then I came to my senses and left him a message not to do this until I get security system installed because a central spot will make it easier to steal them. Had to get a battery operated saw for the guy to cut trees Sunday. I'm overwhelmed .....and then the sofa here has chunks pulled out. Good grief!!!!


Not the best of days is perhaps an understatement, still to be positive things can only get better. xx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Glad you are home and okay. Hoping as the numbing wears off you will continue to enjoy a pain free knitting day.


You spoke so well. Exactly!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Is a conservatory like a greenhouse?


Perhaps you call them sun-rooms, they are a bit more substantial than a greenhouse, with a brick surround at the bottom and double glazed. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but not over your bed or dining table. xx :sm23:


Agreed


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny-ish Norfolk but there's a cold wind blowing today so not very nice out. Peace reigns in the house today, no workmen, bliss. Now need to work out a way to get DH out of the house for a few hours and that would be the icing on the cake. Oh well you can't have everything. Nothing planned for the day so will probably get back to my squares. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Yes jinx, I think that's what he did but saving items onto a memory stick, which is what he appeared to be doing, is the easiest thing in the world, even my technophobe DH can do it but he managed to mess it up. I am distraught that I have lost the photos of my 70th birthday bash and the grandkids at Butlin's but short of getting CSI onto my internal hard drive, they've gone :sm16: :sm19:
> 
> The dentist _was_ gentle, even though the tooth put up quite a fight. I was expecting to open my eyes and find her with both feet on my shoulders, tugging away!!! xxxx


Perhaps someone else has some photos you could get. When my friend's computer broke she lost photos of a wedding but got some from other people who had been there. Sad to lose such special pictures. I still like paper photos best but can get more cheaper on the computer.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> That's good Polly and when you ready it, know that we are thinking about you and urging you on!! xxxx


That's very encouraging. I have a metal circle holding colored blank business cards and I write on them special ideas like the one you wrote. I go to them when I'm down. The topic at my alanon group tonight was 'courage' and I heard some fine ideas. Going to the dentist took courage. The dentist coping with a stroke takes courage. For me it's dealing with people I'll have to pay to mend mom's house. So far I've said the wrong thing to 3 important people. Taking courage not to quit.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Good 6 a.m morning June... that's a shame, I can't believe a tech would be that dumb. I was thinking (dangerous!) that your internet mail provider might keep recovery files if it works the same way as mine if you sent some to others. I go into the webmail every few months and dump mail to keep my gigabyte space free. I noticed there was a recovery file there and actually had to use it with their assistance once and got all my mail back with photo's. Wonder if this would work for you?
> 
> Glad your dental is over, I almost thought about getting one of mine pulled recently but it settled down again. Take it easy for the rest of the week my dear, ok? oxxoxo


I learned that dental implants have to be replaced. I thought they were permanent. So expensive.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've learned a few things over the years because of sweet pea and now refreshing that knowledge for Rosebud.
> Babies learn sign language super easy and it helps them to communicate before they learn words.
> Things like eat, more, please, thank you. Sweet pea was talking very early, like 5 or 6 months that little girl could say anything! She's still a little pistol ????


Good morning all from an overcast but mild London!

My laptop is now having some kind of breakdown, trying constantly to configure updates and failing so it immediately starts all over again and I can't get in to stop it! So I'm on my tablet again but it's not ideal.

Grandkids will be here in about an hour so need to whiz round and get some chores done! Catch you all later xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

%


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm so late tonight. I've been to a hall that had booked a medium for the night. The long and short of it (to me) was I didn't get a message from above. I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. It was a good night out, and we had a cup of tea and a biscuit, 50p and it was only $3 for 2 hrs entertainment. Dorothy who I went with got a message. I've got to say that there was a lot of messages that could have been for anyone. Never mind....ill go again...AND... It's the first night I've had out since I lost Albert. I left all my lights on, because when I live is dark and kept the porch lit on too. I'm fine.
> 
> I've got my diverticulitis, at first I didn't think it was, but it is. So I'm being very careful. I think it's cos I was a bit worked up about going out tonight. Either that or I'm all excited to see yawl.....I'm going to catch up now and relax myself down a bit. Luv yawl. Xx


Good to get out but I don't go out after dark much now, I'm turning into our jinx! Sorry the excitement has caused problems, hope it settles soon xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What she said.....
> 
> I think I may be losing something. I know tonight is a different routine than I've had for a couple of years, but I'm sat up in bed, messaging all of you, and I've forgotten to get out of my clothes and put my pjs on????Could this be the start of it?


Nah, just the change of routine, no worries! X


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think it's pretty ???? would look cute in an art studio or something.


It needs a really high ceiling!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I didn't think anything worse could happen today but when I got home my dog had pulled the sofa filling out in chunks. I met the realtor and there's much that needs updating or fixing. I hope he will want to help me. He didn't ask me to sign papers so maybe he won't want to help me. But what put me over the edge was finding someone had hit the back doors so hard they broke the safety chains and must have come in. I didn't see anything missing so I'm thinking they will be back for copper pipes and wiring. Then I spoke with the man who transported my boxes to storage reasonable cost and now because I told him about code pressuring me now he wants $95 an hour with 4 hour minimum. I was so stunned about the break in I agreed to him bringing the boxes to a central spot in the house (2 hours) for pick up another day another2 hours. Then I came to my senses and left him a message not to do this until I get security system installed because a central spot will make it easier to steal them. Had to get a battery operated saw for the guy to cut trees Sunday. I'm overwhelmed .....and then the sofa here has chunks pulled out. Good grief!!!!


Sending you calming and soothing vibes Polly xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Is a conservatory like a greenhouse?


They can look about the same as a green house but they join onto the house and are for extra living space, like a sun room


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> They know what they want and don't hesitate to make it known.
> 
> You may have read about my sofa eating dog. She's out of my will. ????


Sorry but :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> That's very encouraging. I have a metal circle holding colored blank business cards and I write on them special ideas like the one you wrote. I go to them when I'm down. The topic at my alanon group tonight was 'courage' and I heard some fine ideas. Going to the dentist took courage. The dentist coping with a stroke takes courage. For me it's dealing with people I'll have to pay to mend mom's house. So far I've said the wrong thing to 3 important people. Taking courage not to quit.


No chance, we never give up!!, xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny (atm) Surrey, but it is rather windy. Definitely feels like autumn but the temperature is still holding in the high teens.

Did some more weaving last night and I am getting an idea of all the different techniques.

Off for a walk down to town today and then I have to knit a narrowboat!

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

What? You leave the chores until the grandkids arrive. Chores go on their honeydo lists. ????



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast but mild London!
> 
> My laptop is now having some kind of breakdown, trying constantly to configure updates and failing so it immediately starts all over again and I can't get in to stop it! So I'm on my tablet again but it's not ideal.
> 
> Grandkids will be here in about an hour so need to whiz round and get some chores done! Catch you all later xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I really notice that autumn is here in the a.m. Definitely a chill in my home when I first get up in the morning. Brr. ⛄????brr



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (atm) Surrey, but it is rather windy. Definitely feels like autumn but the temperature is still holding in the high teens.
> 
> Did some more weaving last night and I am getting an idea of all the different techniques.
> 
> Off for a walk down to town today and then I have to knit a narrowboat!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I really notice that autumn is here in the a.m. Definitely a chill in my home when I first get up in the morning. Brr. ⛄????brr


Morning. Yes it's cold here today might even put to heat on later as we've no workmen leaving outside doors open all the time. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's raining here this morning and probably most of the day. It was 46F when it went to bet last night and the house was down to 59F when I got up, so have the heat on. Had a great visit with my friend yesterday. So wonderful to see her and catch up. Not a lot planned for today. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Liv and I have been painting glasses!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> What? You leave the chores until the grandkids arrive. Chores go on their honeydo lists. ????


They do chores for me, both of them, but I like to have the place looking good when they get here!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Liv and I have been painting glasses!


They look great! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Liv and I have been painting glasses!


They're pretty xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Liv and I have been painting glasses!


Those are gorgeous, well done the two of you. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Those are gorgeous, well done the two of you. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you girls, they were fun to do and we have another two to do another time!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all, I'm at the family's. Sue seems a little brighter, but her walking is terrible. I've told her she must use her stick. She's walking really badly. We have had a nice evening meal. There was steak pie and chips. Then finished off with hot chocolate fudge cake with ice cream. I'm f'lup. 

I've been watching a program about the Royal kitchens, what and interesting program it was. I don't think I could accept an invitation from the royal family to dine at the palace. A lot of the food is not to my liking so to save embarrassment in refusing, I'd have to decline. ????. Matthew doesn't think there's much for me to worry about. OBTW....I've bought a lottery ticket today. I'll have to remember to check the numbers tomorrow. 

I had my hair cut this morning. It's ok. I never like the way she blows it, but it'll be fine when I've washed it again. 

I wished Rebecca a happy birthday today and it's not until tomorrow. So I'll wish you happy birthday tomorrow as well. I don't often seem to get the dates right. 

I'll catch up now. Luv yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I didn't think anything worse could happen today but when I got home my dog had pulled the sofa filling out in chunks. I met the realtor and there's much that needs updating or fixing. I hope he will want to help me. He didn't ask me to sign papers so maybe he won't want to help me. But what put me over the edge was finding someone had hit the back doors so hard they broke the safety chains and must have come in. I didn't see anything missing so I'm thinking they will be back for copper pipes and wiring. Then I spoke with the man who transported my boxes to storage reasonable cost and now because I told him about code pressuring me now he wants $95 an hour with 4 hour minimum. I was so stunned about the break in I agreed to him bringing the boxes to a central spot in the house (2 hours) for pick up another day another2 hours. Then I came to my senses and left him a message not to do this until I get security system installed because a central spot will make it easier to steal them. Had to get a battery operated saw for the guy to cut trees Sunday. I'm overwhelmed .....and then the sofa here has chunks pulled out. Good grief!!!!


Sorry about your sofa jolly. Is he only a young dog? He might have been bored. Can you claim on your house insurance? Sorry the storage man isn't being helpful to you. No one seems to help anyone these days, in business. In it for what they can make. I suppose though, that they can't afford to give help free. Hugs to you jolly.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I'm glad you are keeping your spirit up. I'd love to see pictures of both children.


So would I jolly. Trying to get a photo of them is so hard. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> We had a nice dinner and waitress but another waitress came over asking us if we want dessert . We said no and two of us are diabetic. Then she came back announcing they have bread pudding, apple pie and chocolate a cake. Again we said no and a couple of us are diabetic. Finally she comes bringing a huge wedge of chocolate cake to tempt us. Uhhh no!


Was she on commission? For deserts ?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Liv and I have been painting glasses!


They are very good. They look lovely


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to settle down and read my book now. I hope to get it finished before I go away. I must start getting my clothes ready. I'm dying to see all of you. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


Love the colours. xx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Liv and I have been painting glasses!


I love those!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the colours. xx :sm24:


Thanks Jacky x


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (atm) Surrey, but it is rather windy. Definitely feels like autumn but the temperature is still holding in the high teens.
> 
> Did some more weaving last night and I am getting an idea of all the different techniques.
> 
> Off for a walk down to town today and then I have to knit a narrowboat!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


What's a narrow boat?
I knew you would take to weaving like a duck to water ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


Who else sees a face?


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


It does look like it flows. Reminds me of stary night by Vincent Van Gogh.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening all, I'm at the family's. Sue seems a little brighter, but her walking is terrible. I've told her she must use her stick. She's walking really badly. We have had a nice evening meal. There was steak pie and chips. Then finished off with hot chocolate fudge cake with ice cream. I'm f'lup.
> 
> I've been watching a program about the Royal kitchens, what and interesting program it was. I don't think I could accept an invitation from the royal family to dine at the palace. A lot of the food is not to my liking so to save embarrassment in refusing, I'd have to decline. ????. Matthew doesn't think there's much for me to worry about. OBTW....I've bought a lottery ticket today. I'll have to remember to check the numbers tomorrow.
> 
> I had my hair cut this morning. It's ok. I never like the way she blows it, but it'll be fine when I've washed it again.
> 
> I wished Rebecca a happy birthday today and it's not until tomorrow. So I'll wish you happy birthday tomorrow as well. I don't often seem to get the dates right.
> 
> I'll catch up now. Luv yawl.


Good luck on the lottery!! I'll keep me toes crossed for you ???? my hands are busy with miss Rosebud ????


----------



## linkan

Propped baby's bottle up so I could run to the bathroom a bit ago, DH was sitting next to her watching her while he did his work out. He's made himself a punching bag. Anyway, came back and it had fallen just leaking out all over her tummy. I asked him if he was just letting it leak out. He looked up at her and laughed. I swear I wanted to lamp him ... Just a little.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> What's a narrow boat?
> I knew you would take to weaving like a duck to water ð


Its a boat that wa built to go on the English canals. O ly 6 ft wide but up to 60+ feet long.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Its a boat that wa built to go on the English canals. O ly 6 ft wide but up to 60+ feet long.


Thanks, looks pretty.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a lovely day, at least you don't have to go to work on your birthday this year. xx


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh don't do that ????
> Did you know you can donate or sell WIP's . There are lots of people who alter or finish them as learning tools.
> Especially ones you've gotten so far along on lol.


I think unraveling WIPs feels good like taking paper rip rip.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and wet Norfolk, it was raining when I went to bed last night and still is this morning but at least the cold wind seems to have gone for now. We even had the heat on for a few hours last night. Off to try a new eatery for a carvery this dinner time, it's supposed to be very good, will let you know. It's called The Barn!! Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Guess who slept all night in her crib for the first time?!!?❣
> Jen said it scared her.. she got up every few hours anyway just to check on her. I remember those days.


I thought pillows were dangerous in a crib because the baby could get its head under and smother. Maybe I'm wrong. 
Once we stayed in a hotel so put out baby on the floor and somehow I woke and I looked down. our mattress had worked it's way off the edge of the bed and his head was between the mattress and the floor.

Your baby picture is darling

I had a great moment today. At the book sale a little boy maybe 4 years old was so excited because he lifted a tab on a Halloween book and liked the picture under the tab. He was delighted. I just stood there happy for his happiness.
I'm having a night of anxiety because I have to go to mom's tomorrow. I think I told you someone kicked our doors and broke the chains. Fellow is mowing tomorrow and another man is putting new chains on the doors.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Y'all are gonna love the pots Jen painted for me and sweet pea.


Love them. She's Quite talented..


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


It's lovely! That looks like short rows! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Who else sees a face?


Er... no, maybe a big eye? :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a lovely day, at least you don't have to go to work on your birthday this year. xx


Thank you


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and wet Norfolk, it was raining when I went to bed last night and still is this morning but at least the cold wind seems to have gone for now. We even had the heat on for a few hours last night. Off to try a new eatery for a carvery this dinner time, it's supposed to be very good, will let you know. It's called The Barn!! Have a lovely day. xx


I hope it's as good as the food in your barn! Enjoy!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and wet Norfolk, it was raining when I went to bed last night and still is this morning but at least the cold wind seems to have gone for now. We even had the heat on for a few hours last night. Off to try a new eatery for a carvery this dinner time, it's supposed to be very good, will let you know. It's called The Barn!! Have a lovely day. xx


The Barn should be perfect...it should feel like home


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> The Barn should be perfect...it should feel like home


Happy birthday, sweetie, see you soon!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I thought pillows were dangerous in a crib because the baby could get its head under and smother. Maybe I'm wrong.
> Once we stayed in a hotel so put out baby on the floor and somehow I woke and I looked down. our mattress had worked it's way off the edge of the bed and his head was between the mattress and the floor.
> 
> Your baby picture is darling
> 
> I had a great moment today. At the book sale a little boy maybe 4 years old was so excited because he lifted a tab on a Halloween book and liked the picture under the tab. He was delighted. I just stood there happy for his happiness.
> I'm having a night of anxiety because I have to go to mom's tomorrow. I think I told you someone kicked our doors and broke the chains. Fellow is mowing tomorrow and another man is putting new chains on the doors.


It's wonderful to come across happy moments like that


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday, sweetie, see you soon!! Xxxx


Thank you. Looking forward to seeing you


----------



## lifeline

Birthday cake by mm


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope it's as good as the food in your barn! Enjoy!! Xxxx


Thanks, I know I'm biased but I'm not expecting too much but we'll see. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> The Barn should be perfect...it should feel like home


And not our responsibility to keep it warm, I wonder if they've got a log burner. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's lovely! That looks like short rows! Xxxx


Yes it is. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and wet Norfolk, it was raining when I went to bed last night and still is this morning but at least the cold wind seems to have gone for now. We even had the heat on for a few hours last night. Off to try a new eatery for a carvery this dinner time, it's supposed to be very good, will let you know. It's called The Barn!! Have a lovely day. xx


Enjoy your lunch. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Birthday cake by mm


Yummy. Can I have the top slice? xx

Happy birthday and have a wonderful day. See you soon.

How's your hand? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey. We are getting quite a bit of rain, but the garden still needs it. Didn't have a good night last night, fm decided to play up a bit, but I did get a few games of patience won. Going to have a lazy day today and either do knitting, sewing up or weaving or all of it!

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. We are getting quite a bit of rain, but the garden still needs it. Didn't have a good night last night, fm decided to play up a bit, but I did get a few games of patience won. Going to have a lazy day today and either do knitting, sewing up or weaving or all of it!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Don't over do it, lazy means lazy ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your lunch. xx


I'm now well and truly stuffed and I must admit it was a pretty good meal. Are you ready for this, pork, beef, turkey and/or gammon, red cabbage, white cabbage, carrots, parsnips, peas, leeks, swede and carrot mash, courgettes, cauliflower, broccoli, roast and mash potatoes, yorkshire puddings, stuffing, cheese sauce, apple sauce, horseraddish sauce, cranberry sauce, gravy. Although no fish or veggie meal will cater for it if advised at the time of booking. All for £10-50. They do a childrens size which I will go for next time. Then they come round and ask you if you want a sweet. Groan, although quite a few people did. Don't intend to do anything this afternoon except try and stay awake. Will definitely go there again. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


I like it and think it looks great either way! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thank you


A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Birthday cake by mm


Looks yummy and she did a great job with it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm now well and truly stuffed and I must admit it was a pretty good meal. Are you ready for this, pork, beef, turkey and/or gammon, red cabbage, white cabbage, carrots, parsnips, peas, leeks, swede and carrot mash, courgettes, cauliflower, broccoli, roast and mash potatoes, yorkshire puddings, stuffing, cheese sauce, apple sauce, horseraddish sauce, cranberry sauce, gravy. Although no fish or veggie meal will cater for it if advised at the time of booking. All for £10-50. They do a childrens size which I will go for next time. Then they come round and ask you if you want a sweet. Groan, although quite a few people did. Don't intend to do anything this afternoon except try and stay awake. Will definitely go there again. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Wow! That's impressive! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls AND A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR REBECCA.......21 today????, and I'm back from Stephens. I travelled in torrential rain and it was very cold when I got in the house, so I've put the heating on, and already it's warm. I left everyone in bed when I came home this morning, best place for them with the weather being the way it is.

I've been doing a few sudokus since I came in, but it's so miserable outside, I've come to bed to talk with my sisters and watch my TV. I HOPE THE WEATHER CHANGES BY THE END OF THE WEEK. Stephen is one week down ans I'm going on my hols in a few days. 

Well that's all I've got for now. I'll catch up. Luv yawl xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


It looks ok girl...what r u going to do with it?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Who else sees a face?


I do....sideways....


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Birthday cake by mm


Yum!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! I have abandoned my old laptop and now have a new and shiny Notebook! I am still blundering about trying to work out how to use it but I'll get there! If I am somewhat absent, it's because I am still struggling! Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I have abandoned my old laptop and now have a new and shiny Notebook! I am still blundering about trying to work out how to use it but I'll get there! If I am somewhat absent, it's because I am still struggling! Catch you later!! xxxx


Good news for you! I'm sure you'll do fine with it. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I have abandoned my old laptop and now have a new and shiny Notebook! I am still blundering about trying to work out how to use it but I'll get there! If I am somewhat absent, it's because I am still struggling! Catch you later!! xxxx


Great, hopefully you will soon master or mistress it and be up and running in no time. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Er... no, maybe a big eye? :sm23: xxxx


I saw it, turn your head slightly while looking at it!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Rebecca!!


----------



## binkbrice

This is Michael’s last week of school then he has a week off and Dh has to have a procedure on his foot


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> This is Michael's last week of school then he has a week off and Dh has to have a procedure on his foot


Wishing DH well xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Have now knitted a narrowboat and veen sewing up some woven squares with a bit of help.

Interesting what you can all see in my woven sample.

Jacky sounds like you had a great lunch.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Have now knitted a narrowboat and veen sewing up some woven squares with a bit of help.
> 
> Interesting what you can all see in my woven sample.
> 
> Jacky sounds like you had a great lunch.


Yes it was much better than I expected and would be happy to take any visitors there. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Wishing DH well xxx


Me, too, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm now well and truly stuffed and I must admit it was a pretty good meal. Are you ready for this, pork, beef, turkey and/or gammon, red cabbage, white cabbage, carrots, parsnips, peas, leeks, swede and carrot mash, courgettes, cauliflower, broccoli, roast and mash potatoes, yorkshire puddings, stuffing, cheese sauce, apple sauce, horseraddish sauce, cranberry sauce, gravy. Although no fish or veggie meal will cater for it if advised at the time of booking. All for £10-50. They do a childrens size which I will go for next time. Then they come round and ask you if you want a sweet. Groan, although quite a few people did. Don't intend to do anything this afternoon except try and stay awake. Will definitely go there again. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Glad it was worth it


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Rebecca! xxxooo


Thanks Pam


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Looks yummy and she did a great job with it! xxxooo


It's delicious


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, hopefully you will soon master or mistress it and be up and running in no time. xxxx :sm24:


Hmmm, not doing so good at the moment, as I am loading up my documents etc, they are appearing on DH's PC as well! He has never had an email account, doesn't want one, and so has always used mine when needed, I think that is the reason for it. Help!! :sm06: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Yum!! Xxxx


It really is


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I have abandoned my old laptop and now have a new and shiny Notebook! I am still blundering about trying to work out how to use it but I'll get there! If I am somewhat absent, it's because I am still struggling! Catch you later!! xxxx


Exciting


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca!!


Thank you


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm now well and truly stuffed and I must admit it was a pretty good meal. Are you ready for this, pork, beef, turkey and/or gammon, red cabbage, white cabbage, carrots, parsnips, peas, leeks, swede and carrot mash, courgettes, cauliflower, broccoli, roast and mash potatoes, yorkshire puddings, stuffing, cheese sauce, apple sauce, horseraddish sauce, cranberry sauce, gravy. Although no fish or veggie meal will cater for it if advised at the time of booking. All for £10-50. They do a childrens size which I will go for next time. Then they come round and ask you if you want a sweet. Groan, although quite a few people did. Don't intend to do anything this afternoon except try and stay awake. Will definitely go there again. xx :sm24: :sm24:


That sounds wonderful and will keep you going for a while!! Where was it and can we go there net time I visit?!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> This is Michael's last week of school then he has a week off and Dh has to have a procedure on his foot


Hope it goes well


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Have now knitted a narrowboat and veen sewing up some woven squares with a bit of help.
> 
> Interesting what you can all see in my woven sample.
> 
> Jacky sounds like you had a great lunch.


Looking fun


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I thought pillows were dangerous in a crib because the baby could get its head under and smother. Maybe I'm wrong.
> Once we stayed in a hotel so put out baby on the floor and somehow I woke and I looked down. our mattress had worked it's way off the edge of the bed and his head was between the mattress and the floor.
> 
> Your baby picture is darling
> 
> I had a great moment today. At the book sale a little boy maybe 4 years old was so excited because he lifted a tab on a Halloween book and liked the picture under the tab. He was delighted. I just stood there happy for his happiness.
> I'm having a night of anxiety because I have to go to mom's tomorrow. I think I told you someone kicked our doors and broke the chains. Fellow is mowing tomorrow and another man is putting new chains on the doors.


It's a boppy pillow. She's old enough she rolls and wiggles and can push things away and stuff, but it's horse shoe shaped.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Er... no, maybe a big eye? :sm23: xxxx


No that's the mouth


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Rebecca ????
XOXOXO


----------



## jinx

That is the mouth and two blue eyes are above it? It is a lovely work of art.


linkan said:


> No that's the mouth


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Rebecca. Hoping you are having an enjoyable pain free day.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> It's a boppy pillow. She's old enough she rolls and wiggles and can push things away and stuff, but it's horse shoe shaped.


Things have changed so much since I had children. Seems "experts" now say nothing in bed with baby until age one and many say 18 months. I was so surprised at first to read they are not even suppose to have a blanket. Each and every child is different in what is correct for them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not doing so good at the moment, as I am loading up my documents etc, they are appearing on DH's PC as well! He has never had an email account, doesn't want one, and so has always used mine when needed, I think that is the reason for it. Help!! :sm06: xxxx


Sorry wish I could but suffer from technophobia. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

This part of it looks like a type of tribal mask.


----------



## jinx

It seems like you just bought that laptop a few months ago. Wish it had lasted longer for you. I am no help. I could send my honeydoer. ????


London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not doing so good at the moment, as I am loading up my documents etc, they are appearing on DH's PC as well! He has never had an email account, doesn't want one, and so has always used mine when needed, I think that is the reason for it. Help!! :sm06: xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> That is the mouth and two white eyes are above it? It is a lovely work of art.


Yes????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> This part of it looks like a type of tribal mask.


Yes ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds wonderful and will keep you going for a while!! Where was it and can we go there net time I visit?!! xxxx


It's next door to the Woolpack where we went when you were up. You'll have to come and include a weekend as the carvery is only on a Sunday. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Today sucks I'm gonna go back to bed and try this again... 

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> This part of it looks like a type of tribal mask.


Now I see it. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Now I see it. xx :sm16:


I didn't intend it to be like that. Just trying out some wavy shapes. X


----------



## binkbrice

I finished DH socks just a little over two weeks I am getting better at understanding what to do where and when.....yay!

The heels and toes is from Cherry pie cottage also called Emu eggs!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's socks just a little over two weeks I'm getting better at understanding what to do where and when.....yay!


Well done, wish I could conquer socks.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, wish I could conquer socks.xx


I'll have to show you. They reallt are easy.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, wish I could conquer socks.xx


These are Dk and soooo easy I never thought I could but lots of practice with bigger yarn helps actually these are probably the only kind I will make now!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have to show you. They reallt are easy.


The heel is what used to throw me but I found a good German short row one by Mina Phillips and it's easy peasy!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have to show you. They reallt are easy.


DPN's are out for a start. xx :sm25:


----------



## jinx

Those sock look great. I am sure he will love them because you made them for him. 
My first sock pattern was WW and were bed socks. Make it so easy to make the next pair with sock yarn.


binkbrice said:


> These are Dk and soooo easy I never thought I could but lots of practice with bigger yarn helps actually these are probably the only kind I will make now!


----------



## jinx

9 inch circulars or two circulars or magic loop. I never use double points.



Barn-dweller said:


> DPN's are out for a start. xx :sm25:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> DPN's are out for a start. xx :sm25:


You can do magic loop! I personally love dpn's !


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> 9 inch circulars or two circulars or magic loop. I never use double points.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH socks just a little over two weeks I am getting better at understanding what to do where and when.....yay!
> 
> The heels and toes is from Cherry pie cottage also called Emu eggs!


They look great. Well done!! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> 9 inch circulars or two circulars or magic loop. I never use double points.


I don't either. I use two 9" circulars and do two at a time. And always have a pair on the needles to do along with my other projects. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Rebecca ????
> XOXOXO


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca. Hoping you are having an enjoyable pain free day.


Thank you, it was enjoyable but unfortunately not pain free yet.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH socks just a little over two weeks I am getting better at understanding what to do where and when.....yay!
> 
> The heels and toes is from Cherry pie cottage also called Emu eggs!


Great socks


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Hopefully the kitchen will be tiled today so nearly at the end although it will need decorating. :sm16: Have eventually got an appointment for my knee, 22nd Oct. no scan yet just an assessment but at least I will be on the system them, still waiting for my eye appointment. Not a lot planned for today will have to think of somewhere to have dinner, perhaps give the chippy another chance. Although it's Monday have a good day. xx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts. If you picked a competent realtor he will be able to help you. If he can't/won't help you then he is the wrong realtor. Check out different realtor. Many people interview a few realtors before they sign up with the one they think is the best fit for what they need and want done.????????


It is good to. Heck out realtors I got this one because he sold me my house and seems very nice He came and put on a new lock which I hope is sturdy. The other man cut down my hydrangea bush as code requested and thinks he has 2 friends who can take my old sofas away. No room here for more furniture. Hope the hydrangea grows back in the spring. I went to a different meeting for comfort and I said It popped into my head I could plant poison ivy in their garden. I don't know where the thought came from because I never would. I even shoo flies out so I don't have to kill the fly. These people probably think I'm mean.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey. Finished off the shawl I started on holiday. Needs blocking now but than can wait and sewed up a few more squares for another shawl.. Did you know I like shawls!

Creative Chaos here this morning and we will be working on one embroidery stitch in various threads, shapes and sizes.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad the end to remodeling is in sight. 
Wonderful you finally got an appointment to have your knee looked at. Hope once you are in the system they find an easy fix so you can walk pain free.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Hopefully the kitchen will be tiled today so nearly at the end although it will need decorating. :sm16: Have eventually got an appointment for my knee, 22nd Oct. no scan yet just an assessment but at least I will be on the system them, still waiting for my eye appointment. Not a lot planned for today will have to think of somewhere to have dinner, perhaps give the chippy another chance. Although it's Monday have a good day. xx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> We all are Polly, we know you can deal with this you are tougher than you know and you will find your strong inner woman to get through it, we're all with you dear!! xxxx


Thanking all of you for your good wishes. I listened to Joel Ostene and got some encouragement. The fellows did as I'd hoped. I was calm until my friend said the guys coming for the sofas might be thieves. All I can do is trust and keep my eyes open.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey. Finished off the shawl I started on holiday. Needs blocking now but than can wait and sewed up a few more squares for another shawl.. Did you know I like shawls!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and we will be working on one embroidery stitch in various threads, shapes and sizes.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Perhaps we'd better open a shawl shop, I've got so many it's ridiculous. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad the end to remodeling is in sight.
> Wonderful you finally got an appointment to have your knee looked at. Hope once you are in the system they find an easy fix so you can walk pain free.


Morning, it's a bit early for you, just when I thought you were getting back in a fairly good sleeping regime. xx


----------



## jinx

Yup, it is early a.m. in my little corner of the world. Since I started taking CBD oil my sleep has drastically increased. Need to figure out the correct dose to make it a nightly occurrence. I plan to increase dose in the hopes my pain level will continue to decrease and my sleep increase.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, it's a bit early for you, just when I thought you were getting back in a fairly good sleeping regime. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yup, it is early a.m. in my little corner of the world. Since I started taking CBD oil my sleep has drastically increased. Need to figure out the correct dose to make it a nightly occurrence. I plan to increase dose in the hopes my pain level will continue to decrease and my sleep increase.


Fingers crossed.xx????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry wish I could but suffer from technophobia. xxxx


Ok, I think I have worked it out! It asked me if I wanted to 'sinc' with my phone, thought it sounded like a good idea but it seems it 'sinced' me with every other gadget in the house as well, including DH's computer so we have parted company, 'sincwise', I've disabled Onedrive now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This part of it looks like a type of tribal mask.


Oh NOW I see the face!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It seems like you just bought that laptop a few months ago. Wish it had lasted longer for you. I am no help. I could send my honeydoer. ????


You are quite right, I only bought it in March but it was from the cash convertor shop, therefore, second hand and probably already on its way out! The new one is from a reputable company and has guarantees! The good news is that I traded in the dodgy one for more than I paid for it!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, I only bought it in March but it was from the cash convertor shop, therefore, second hand and probably already on its way out! The new one is from a reputable company and has guarantees! The good news is that I traded in the dodgy one for more than I paid for it!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Hey well done on your trade. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's next door to the Woolpack where we went when you were up. You'll have to come and include a weekend as the carvery is only on a Sunday. xxxx


Sounds great!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH socks just a little over two weeks I am getting better at understanding what to do where and when.....yay!
> 
> The heels and toes is from Cherry pie cottage also called Emu eggs!


Good for you and well done for persevering, they're really nice!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Hopefully the kitchen will be tiled today so nearly at the end although it will need decorating. :sm16: Have eventually got an appointment for my knee, 22nd Oct. no scan yet just an assessment but at least I will be on the system them, still waiting for my eye appointment. Not a lot planned for today will have to think of somewhere to have dinner, perhaps give the chippy another chance. Although it's Monday have a good day. xx


This will soon all be behind you and you will heave such a sigh of relief!! Glad you got your knee appointment now, at least the ball has started rolling!! Hope you hear from the eye department soon, if not, you need to start making phone calls, enough is enough!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, I only bought it in March but it was from the cash convertor shop, therefore, second hand and probably already on its way out! The new one is from a reputable company and has guarantees! The good news is that I traded in the dodgy one for more than I paid for it!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Bonus, and you have a working machine now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
> DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
> I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


Love all the colours. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ok, I think I have worked it out! It asked me if I wanted to 'sinc' with my phone, thought it sounded like a good idea but it seems it 'sinced' me with every other gadget in the house as well, including DH's computer so we have parted company, 'sincwise', I've disabled Onedrive now!! xxxx


And OneDrive isn't free forever. Only use it to send documents that you need to send to other devices (instead of using a USB key or jumpdrive) Once you get beyond a certain size, they will start charging for the use of the space.
Some brightlight in our Communications department decided to put all the corporate communications documents on OneDrive and my emplorer had to pay big bucks to get it all back. Mind you, we are talking, a LARGE amount of space here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This will soon all be behind you and you will heave such a sigh of relief!! Glad you got your knee appointment now, at least the ball has started rolling!! Hope you hear from the eye department soon, if not, you need to start making phone calls, enough is enough!! xxxxchange


Kitchen lights are up and working, your attacker has been removed from the dining room, bedroom one next and tiles are being cut and placed, it's all go today. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yup, it is early a.m. in my little corner of the world. Since I started taking CBD oil my sleep has drastically increased. Need to figure out the correct dose to make it a nightly occurrence. I plan to increase dose in the hopes my pain level will continue to decrease and my sleep increase.


I've jumped on the CBD bandwagon. It has made such a difference with Bella-kitty. I created a monster there. She went from a cat that was barely walking (her back legs were always stiff straight) to a cat that jumps up to the sink counter in the bathroom.
One of the ladies at the LYS gives it to her old arthritic dog and that dog now walks with the other dogs, not as fast, but she is able to go on the walks and not be left at home.
She also uses it on her arthritic thumb and says only one drop works with that thumb and she is able to knit much longer.
I hope it continues to work for you and you can work out the right dosage.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps we'd better open a shawl shop, I've got so many it's ridiculous. xx


My LYS lets us display our shawls in her location (so long as it was made with yarn from her shop) with a tag with our contact information so people can contact us for more information or sales. DD had one of her crocheted shawls in there for a couple of weeks.
There is also a store downtown that will sell shawls on commission. The going rate there is $300 to $350 CAD. The tourists go through that store quite often.


----------



## jinx

My problem with figuring out dosage is so much depends on my activity level and the weather. This cold rainy foggy days play havoc with me. Realized I had to adjust dose depending on those factors. I certainly do not want to take more than I need. I am sure in the near future there will be guide lines on taking and using it.


nitz8catz said:


> I've jumped on the CBD bandwagon. It has made such a difference with Bella-kitty. I created a monster there. She went from a cat that was barely walking (her back legs were always stiff straight) to a cat that jumps up to the sink counter in the bathroom.
> One of the ladies at the LYS gives it to her old arthritic dog and that dog now walks with the other dogs, not as fast, but she is able to go on the walks and not be left at home.
> She also uses it on her arthritic thumb and says only one drop works with that thumb and she is able to knit much longer.
> I hope it continues to work for you and you can work out the right dosage.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thanking all of you for your good wishes. I listened to Joel Ostene and got some encouragement. The fellows did as I'd hoped. I was calm until my friend said the guys coming for the sofas might be thieves. All I can do is trust and keep my eyes open.


Did that friend offer to be there with you, in case they were?
Just keep your cell phone with you when they come to pick up the sofa. And only let them into the room with the sofa, not any of the other rooms.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey. Finished off the shawl I started on holiday. Needs blocking now but than can wait and sewed up a few more squares for another shawl.. Did you know I like shawls!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and we will be working on one embroidery stitch in various threads, shapes and sizes.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday.
It's a good thing that you like shawls.
Have fun with the Chaos group.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It is good to. Heck out realtors I got this one because he sold me my house and seems very nice He came and put on a new lock which I hope is sturdy. The other man cut down my hydrangea bush as code requested and thinks he has 2 friends who can take my old sofas away. No room here for more furniture. Hope the hydrangea grows back in the spring. I went to a different meeting for comfort and I said It popped into my head I could plant poison ivy in their garden. I don't know where the thought came from because I never would. I even shoo flies out so I don't have to kill the fly. These people probably think I'm mean.


I'm sorry that your hydrangea had to go. It probably will come back next year. 
Mum trims her hydrangea and it doesn't produce flowers that year but it will the next year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Hopefully the kitchen will be tiled today so nearly at the end although it will need decorating. :sm16: Have eventually got an appointment for my knee, 22nd Oct. no scan yet just an assessment but at least I will be on the system them, still waiting for my eye appointment. Not a lot planned for today will have to think of somewhere to have dinner, perhaps give the chippy another chance. Although it's Monday have a good day. xx


I hope the chip shop is better this time.
And I'll keep my fingers crossed for your knee assessment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I don't either. I use two 9" circulars and do two at a time. And always have a pair on the needles to do along with my other projects. xxxooo


I have a couple socks on circulars somewhere. 
I should have a set in my car for those times that I have to wait.


----------



## jinx

Polly I think you can relax a bit as the man picking up the sofa was recommended to you. It is not like you advertised on facebook and are dealing with some totally unknown person. However, keep your wits about you. Having a friend with you or your son is a good idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> You can do magic loop! I personally love dpn's !


I took a class at my LYS and now I can do dpn's too. I was using the wrong dpn's. I had really long metal ones and had to put point protectors on the ends, which really slowed things down. Now I have short bamboos and don't have any problems with sliding stitches.
I still prefer magic loop so I can do two at a time. I have second sock syndrome and have several single socks. (I'm going to wear those singles together one of these days. :sm16: )


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> The heel is what used to throw me but I found a good German short row one by Mina Phillips and it's easy peasy!!


I'll have to look that one up.
Thanks.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH socks just a little over two weeks I am getting better at understanding what to do where and when.....yay!
> 
> The heels and toes is from Cherry pie cottage also called Emu eggs!


Beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> This part of it looks like a type of tribal mask.


That does look like a face.
I still see ice on the shore of Lake Ontario and waves further out. 
(Maybe I'm just thinking of all that snow in the prairies)


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My problem with figuring out dosage is so much depends on my activity level and the weather. This cold rainy foggy days play havoc with me. Realized I had to adjust dose depending on those factors. I certainly do not want to take more than I need. I am sure in the near future there will be guide lines on taking and using it.


You and a million other people are affected by the weather. Hopefully you have some good forecasters in your area.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day
(And hopefully I will get a new thread set up tonight)


----------



## London Girl

Another crazy scrap mitred blanket for the kids' hospice, my last for quite a while I think!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
> DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
> I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


Oh wow, very nice haul!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Kitchen lights are up and working, your attacker has been removed from the dining room, bedroom one next and tiles are being cut and placed, it's all go today. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've jumped on the CBD bandwagon. It has made such a difference with Bella-kitty. I created a monster there. She went from a cat that was barely walking (her back legs were always stiff straight) to a cat that jumps up to the sink counter in the bathroom.
> One of the ladies at the LYS gives it to her old arthritic dog and that dog now walks with the other dogs, not as fast, but she is able to go on the walks and not be left at home.
> She also uses it on her arthritic thumb and says only one drop works with that thumb and she is able to knit much longer.
> I hope it continues to work for you and you can work out the right dosage.


Scuse my being dim but does the lady rub it on her thumb or consume it orally?xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> 9 inch circulars or two circulars or magic loop. I never use double points.


I'm the opposite, I love dpn's ????
I don't like magic loop. ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> You can do magic loop! I personally love dpn's !


Ditto. I do love circulars though.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey. Finished off the shawl I started on holiday. Needs blocking now but than can wait and sewed up a few more squares for another shawl.. Did you know I like shawls!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and we will be working on one embroidery stitch in various threads, shapes and sizes.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


That sounds interesting. I like hand embroidery. It's relaxing. I'd love to see how all the different threads look ????
Pic's please when you've finished. 
I also want to try ribbon embroidery for flowers.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a mild but overcast London! Had to take the car back to the tyre place this morning as the pressure light was flashing again. There was a screw well imbedded in the tread, unrepairable so had to have a new one, I could have done without that!!

Off to the shop this afternoon, hopefully all will be well up there and we'll have a nice money-making time!

Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps we'd better open a shawl shop, I've got so many it's ridiculous. xx


Do your hospitals there have a ward for the elderly? Not necessarily nursing home but rehab places for seniors and things like that? 
If you were considering donating them.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Ok, I think I have worked it out! It asked me if I wanted to 'sinc' with my phone, thought it sounded like a good idea but it seems it 'sinced' me with every other gadget in the house as well, including DH's computer so we have parted company, 'sincwise', I've disabled Onedrive now!! xxxx


One drive is a nightmare. You don't need it.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh NOW I see the face!!! xxxx


????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
> DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
> I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


Nope. Didn't realize we had new admin


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
> DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
> I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


Lovely colors, why resist .. it's futile ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Another crazy scrap mitred blanket for the kids' hospice, my last for quite a while I think!!


Beautiful. Reminds me of log cabin quilts.


----------



## linkan

Here's hoping today is better than yesterday. I did what I said it was going to do.
Went back to bed and stayed there till today lol. Now to see if it worked. Bring it in Monday ????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> One drive is a nightmare. You don't need it.


Too right!! xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Here's hoping today is better than yesterday. I did what I said it was going to do.
> Went back to bed and stayed there till today lol. Now to see if it worked. Bring it in Monday ????


I hope today is a much better day for you love!! xxxx


----------



## UteWhite1128

Very beautiful blanket.


----------



## jinx

Nice job. That is one of my favorite patterns to use up small balls. Yours look nicer than mine because your colors play better together. I put a border around mine and I think that helped.


London Girl said:


> Another crazy scrap mitred blanket for the kids' hospice, my last for quite a while I think!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> My LYS lets us display our shawls in her location (so long as it was made with yarn from her shop) with a tag with our contact information so people can contact us for more information or sales. DD had one of her crocheted shawls in there for a couple of weeks.
> There is also a store downtown that will sell shawls on commission. The going rate there is $300 to $350 CAD. The tourists go through that store quite often.


Would love one of those here and love their prices. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the chip shop is better this time.
> And I'll keep my fingers crossed for your knee assessment.


Just had a good meal from the chippy, avoided their pies and had plaice and chips. The fish was so big there was no room hardly on the plate for the chips. Made the mistake of ordering a large chips instead of regular, more than enough for the two of us and a big pile for the fitter to finish off. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Another crazy scrap mitred blanket for the kids' hospice, my last for quite a while I think!!


Should have done wonders in lightening your stash. xxxx


----------



## jinx

There is a salve to rub on sore spots. However, when she said she used one drop I assumed she was using liquid. I have the liquid and tomorrow when Mr. Wonderful goes shopping I was going to tell him to get some salve. When she said the lady used one drop on her thumb I slapped my forehead,????, light bulb went on and I quickly put a drop on my sore thumb. TaDah, instant pain relief. Thanks Nitzy! Amazing what one learns on a knitting forum. 


London Girl said:


> Scuse my being dim but does the lady rub it on her thumb or consume it orally?xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Birthday cake by mm


Sorry I missed your birthday. Happy Birthday!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm now well and truly stuffed and I must admit it was a pretty good meal. Are you ready for this, pork, beef, turkey and/or gammon, red cabbage, white cabbage, carrots, parsnips, peas, leeks, swede and carrot mash, courgettes, cauliflower, broccoli, roast and mash potatoes, yorkshire puddings, stuffing, cheese sauce, apple sauce, horseraddish sauce, cranberry sauce, gravy. Although no fish or veggie meal will cater for it if advised at the time of booking. All for £10-50. They do a childrens size which I will go for next time. Then they come round and ask you if you want a sweet. Groan, although quite a few people did. Don't intend to do anything this afternoon except try and stay awake. Will definitely go there again. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Sounds wonderful. Our carvery options are at brunches where they may have two items carved, but have other items in the hot foods line. Costs are about $50 each.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Yup, it is early a.m. in my little corner of the world. Since I started taking CBD oil my sleep has drastically increased. Need to figure out the correct dose to make it a nightly occurrence. I plan to increase dose in the hopes my pain level will continue to decrease and my sleep increase.


Which kind are you taking? I've had no effect from the one I have been taking. Does it require a build up?

I'm glad it is working for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> There is a salve to rub on sore spots. However, when she said she used one drop I assumed she was using liquid. I have the liquid and tomorrow when Mr. Wonderful goes shopping I was going to tell him to get some salve. When she said the lady used one drop on her thumb I slapped my forehead,????, light bulb went on and I quickly put a drop on my sore thumb. TaDah, instant pain relief. Thanks Nitzy! Amazing what one learns on a knitting forum.


That sounds great. What strength oil are you using? X


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry I missed your birthday. Happy Birthday!


Hi Jeanette jow you doing? Are you eell settlex into your vew home? Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds wonderful. Our carvery options are at brunches where they may have two items carved, but have other items in the hot foods line. Costs are about $50 each.


Hi Jeanette, long time no see on here, are you all settled in now and everything sorted? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jeanette jow you doing? Are you eell settlex into your vew home? Xxx


Ha ha, are you having a lazy afternoon with your wine glass or a bad case of typoitis?xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Hopefully the kitchen will be tiled today so nearly at the end although it will need decorating. :sm16: Have eventually got an appointment for my knee, 22nd Oct. no scan yet just an assessment but at least I will be on the system them, still waiting for my eye appointment. Not a lot planned for today will have to think of somewhere to have dinner, perhaps give the chippy another chance. Although it's Monday have a good day. xx


Hopefully the kitchen work will be wrapped up soon. Glad you at least have an appointment for the knee to get assessed. Enjoy your dinner out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps we'd better open a shawl shop, I've got so many it's ridiculous. xx


I do, too! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, I only bought it in March but it was from the cash convertor shop, therefore, second hand and probably already on its way out! The new one is from a reputable company and has guarantees! The good news is that I traded in the dodgy one for more than I paid for it!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


That is good news! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
> DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
> I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


The yarn is all lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Kitchen lights are up and working, your attacker has been removed from the dining room, bedroom one next and tiles are being cut and placed, it's all go today. xxxx


Great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Another crazy scrap mitred blanket for the kids' hospice, my last for quite a while I think!!


It's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, are you having a lazy afternoon with your wine glass or a bad case of typoitis?xx


Bit of both ????


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's still dark here at the moment but only 39F outside. A bit chilly. Have laundry and a few other chores to tackle this morning, then not much else planned. Will be heading down to Olympia early tomorrow to visit my parents and sister. Back here sometime Wednesday afternoon. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bit of both ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully the kitchen work will be wrapped up soon. Glad you at least have an appointment for the knee to get assessed. Enjoy your dinner out. xxxooo


It ended up with dinner in but from the chippy, two of the other places around here are closed on a Monday.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It ended up with dinner in but from the chippy, two of the other places around here are closed on a Monday.xx


Well, at least you didn't need to cook it! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
> DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
> I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


Those are beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'll have to look that one up.
> Thanks.


Here you go it is a paid for pattern but reasonable for what you get at 3.00gbp

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minas-vanilla-sock-recipe

She has it written out row by row which really helped me! And she has it written out for cuff down and toe up so a really good price!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, although showers are promised later.
> 
> Had an interesting day yesterday and learnt quite lot of of different tapestry weaving techniques. Going to carry on with the sampler I started so I can use it for reference.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except getting the guest room ready.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


WOW! You really did enjoy yourself. The results show it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos of mad light shades as requested. xxxx :sm23:


Somebody paid good money for those.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> What she said.....
> 
> I think I may be losing something. I know tonight is a different routine than I've had for a couple of years, but I'm sat up in bed, messaging all of you, and I've forgotten to get out of my clothes and put my pjs on????Could this be the start of it?


I've never forgotten to undress before getting into bed. You must have been very comfortable in whatever you were wearing and were too chilly to undress.


----------



## jinx

I waited until I found someone we knew that was taking it and having good results. Then I purchased exactly what he was buying. There are so many knockoffs and dangerous products we were careful where we purchased it. Before I got the CBD oil I was using hemp seed oil. I figured that was safe as I ordered it with my groceries from Walmart. I am sure that helped me and was very cheap. Experts will say hemp seed oil does nothing for you. I took it after talking to my doctor. She was in favor of taking it, but cautioned to buy it from a reputable place. 
For me I went from using a cane 100% of the time and hardly being able to walk to the bathroom to never using a cane and being able to walk where I needed to go. I believe improvement was slow, but probably started at day 1. It was slow and gradual and all of a sudden I could never find my cane because I was leaving it behind as I used it less and less. 
The drop this a.m. did work immediately for me. Everyone will have different results.
I do not know what strength it is. If it says the strength I need more than a magnifying glass to read it.



RookieRetiree said:


> Which kind are you taking? I've had no effect from the one I have been taking. Does it require a build up?
> 
> I'm glad it is working for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Liv and I have been painting glasses!


Oh what fun. Just don't put them in the dishwasher!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. I've finished my piece of sample weaving. I think it looks better sideways.


It looks great in any direction. I love it. Will it turn into something, or just remain a pretty piece of work?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Its a boat that wa built to go on the English canals. O ly 6 ft wide but up to 60+ feet long.


We owned one for 14 years until I retired. I do miss it. So relaxing.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a lovely day, at least you don't have to go to work on your birthday this year. xx


Rebecca. I missed your birthday! I am so sorry. I hope it was abfab.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm now well and truly stuffed and I must admit it was a pretty good meal. Are you ready for this, pork, beef, turkey and/or gammon, red cabbage, white cabbage, carrots, parsnips, peas, leeks, swede and carrot mash, courgettes, cauliflower, broccoli, roast and mash potatoes, yorkshire puddings, stuffing, cheese sauce, apple sauce, horseraddish sauce, cranberry sauce, gravy. Although no fish or veggie meal will cater for it if advised at the time of booking. All for £10-50. They do a childrens size which I will go for next time. Then they come round and ask you if you want a sweet. Groan, although quite a few people did. Don't intend to do anything this afternoon except try and stay awake. Will definitely go there again. xx :sm24: :sm24:


It sounds like a Toby restaurant. You need to be really hungry there.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's next door to the Woolpack where we went when you were up. You'll have to come and include a weekend as the carvery is only on a Sunday. xxxx


Not a Toby then.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). Dark at the moment. We had a little rain and a cooler weekend, but we are getting a pulse of warmth. Nothing like the prairies where they had up to 100 cm of snow (1 yard). We will be getting the cold temperatures from this storm by Friday when we are supposed to get frost.
> DD and I went to my LYS on Saturday. She convinced me to buy yarn.
> I need to send myself a reminder to set up a new thread. Has anyone seen any activity from our new Admin?


OOOh those gorgeous warm colours!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> It looks great in any direction. I love it. Will it turn into something, or just remain a pretty piece of work?


Not quite sure as it was only a sample piece. Atm it is still on the loom. How are you? Cx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm the opposite, I love dpn's ????
> I don't like magic loop. ????


I'm the same.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I waited until I found someone we knew that was taking it and having good results. Then I purchased exactly what he was buying. There are so many knockoffs and dangerous products we were careful where we purchased it. Before I got the CBD oil I was using hemp seed oil. I figured that was safe as I ordered it with my groceries from Walmart. I am sure that helped me and was very cheap. Experts will say hemp seed oil does nothing for you. I took it after talking to my doctor. She was in favor of taking it, but cautioned to buy it from a reputable place.
> For me I went from using a cane 100% of the time and hardly being able to walk to the bathroom to never using a cane and being able to walk where I needed to go. I believe improvement was slow, but probably started at day 1. It was slow and gradual and all of a sudden I could never find my cane because I was leaving it behind as I used it less and less.
> The drop this a.m. did work immediately for me. Everyone will have different results.
> I do not know what strength it is. If it says the strength I need more than a magnifying glass to read it.


I'm wary of taking any until I can find one that is recommended and safe.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Not quite sure as it was only a sample piece. Atm it is still on the loom. How are you? Cx


Feeling OK today. I had a lazy day yesterday, and I'm still not in the mood to worry about things not getting done!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Somebody paid good money for those.


They probably did, more money than taste perhaps. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not a Toby then.


No privately owned, stand alone restaurant. If you want a look it's The Barn, Terrington St. John. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've been to s and b. It was nice and quiet, I enjoyed it. I've texted sue and she's very weepy today. I hope she picks up a bit.

Richard started work this morning! Sue says he was up at 7.30am. Had his shower and started work at 9am. Now that's discipline, don't know if it will last but he's started off well.

I've started a new piece of knitting for Margs baby GK ready to take on holiday. I'm not taking much with me. I've packed knitting and knickers so I'm nearly there. Josephine says to take shoes so I'll take them instead of sandals. 

There's another medium coming in a couple of weeks time so we are going there when the time comes. When this medium on Friday spoke to my friend Dorothy she said she saw the colour plum, that was the card she chose. She says today there's a dress come by post from online she ordered and forgot about and it was plum coloured.....eerie eh?

I've told John and Andrew to pick the apples and pears if they want to. We are never going to get them picked this year. I certainly can't get at them.so I hope they do.

I think that's all my day, boring as it is, but....it's routine. It would be so easy in this temperature just to stay in and not be bothered. But that would be the start of not bothering with thing and friends, then it would just be a downward slope. Love yawl girls. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> This part of it looks like a type of tribal mask.


I c it


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH socks just a little over two weeks I am getting better at understanding what to do where and when.....yay!
> 
> The heels and toes is from Cherry pie cottage also called Emu eggs!


Very nice as always Lisa. I love the colours.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I waited until I found someone we knew that was taking it and having good results. Then I purchased exactly what he was buying. There are so many knockoffs and dangerous products we were careful where we purchased it. Before I got the CBD oil I was using hemp seed oil. I figured that was safe as I ordered it with my groceries from Walmart. I am sure that helped me and was very cheap. Experts will say hemp seed oil does nothing for you. I took it after talking to my doctor. She was in favor of taking it, but cautioned to buy it from a reputable place.
> For me I went from using a cane 100% of the time and hardly being able to walk to the bathroom to never using a cane and being able to walk where I needed to go. I believe improvement was slow, but probably started at day 1. It was slow and gradual and all of a sudden I could never find my cane because I was leaving it behind as I used it less and less.
> The drop this a.m. did work immediately for me. Everyone will have different results.
> I do not know what strength it is. If it says the strength I need more than a magnifying glass to read it.


Can you post a photo of the bottle for me?


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> We owned one for 14 years until I retired. I do miss it. So relaxing.


I want to take a canal cruise someday.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Ok, I think I have worked it out! It asked me if I wanted to 'sinc' with my phone, thought it sounded like a good idea but it seems it 'sinced' me with every other gadget in the house as well, including DH's computer so we have parted company, 'sincwise', I've disabled Onedrive now!! xxxx


You sound so technical June, I don't understand a word your saying. Shows how clever I am


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I've jumped on the CBD bandwagon. It has made such a difference with Bella-kitty. I created a monster there. She went from a cat that was barely walking (her back legs were always stiff straight) to a cat that jumps up to the sink counter in the bathroom.
> One of the ladies at the LYS gives it to her old arthritic dog and that dog now walks with the other dogs, not as fast, but she is able to go on the walks and not be left at home.
> She also uses it on her arthritic thumb and says only one drop works with that thumb and she is able to knit much longer.
> I hope it continues to work for you and you can work out the right dosage.


What's CBD. Is it cannibas?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Another crazy scrap mitred blanket for the kids' hospice, my last for quite a while I think!!


It's lovely June, a good way to use up your yarn. I would get sick of stitching the squares, but it really does look worth all the bother.


----------



## binkbrice

I finally finished my fingerless mittens......


----------



## London Girl

UteWhite1128 said:


> Very beautiful blanket.


Thank you, it's just something to do while watching TV!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm the same.


Me too


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Should have done wonders in lightening your stash. xxxx


You'd think but I think it's all reproducing itself in thr cupboard!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There is a salve to rub on sore spots. However, when she said she used one drop I assumed she was using liquid. I have the liquid and tomorrow when Mr. Wonderful goes shopping I was going to tell him to get some salve. When she said the lady used one drop on her thumb I slapped my forehead,????, light bulb went on and I quickly put a drop on my sore thumb. TaDah, instant pain relief. Thanks Nitzy! Amazing what one learns on a knitting forum.


Might have to give it a try on my sore bits!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry I missed your birthday. Happy Birthday!


Hi Jeanette, haven't seen you for a while, are you too busy enjoying your new surroundings? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds wonderful. Our carvery options are at brunches where they may have two items carved, but have other items in the hot foods line. Costs are about $50 each.


Ouch!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful! xxxooo


Thanks Pam!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's still dark here at the moment but only 39F outside. A bit chilly. Have laundry and a few other chores to tackle this morning, then not much else planned. Will be heading down to Olympia early tomorrow to visit my parents and sister. Back here sometime Wednesday afternoon. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a safe and pleasant journey! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished my fingerless mittens......


And they look great. Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You'd think but I think it's all reproducing itself in thr cupboard!! Xxxx


It definitely has a way of doing that, doesn't it?!!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Oh what fun. Just don't put them in the dishwasher!


I have only got the one on two legs but the paint is taking a long time to harden so they may well finish up in the glass cabinet as ornaments only!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

CBD is the abbreviation for cannabidiol,
It can be a bit pricey and does not work for everyone. As others said one need to be careful where you purchase it. Over here it seems every gas station, boutique, pizza place, etc is selling it.



London Girl said:


> Might have to give it a try on my sore bits!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You sound so technical June, I don't understand a word your saying. Shows how clever I am


Blinding you withtsvience but I won't let anything beat me so I had to sort it out!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hi Jeanette, haven't seen you for a while, are you too busy enjoying your new surroundings? Xxxx


Busy running back and forth to IL to watch DGS while DD is traveling internationally. I'm back up there early next month.

I have started joining things...think pickle ball will be next!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have a safe and pleasant journey! Xxxx


Thanks! And, thankfully, it doesn't look like any rain is in the forecast until after I return. Although, I did buy an umbrella last week in case I need it (which I did on Friday on my way home from Bremerton). My other umbrella is in Arizona! :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It's lovely June, a good way to use up your yarn. I would get sick of stitching the squares, but it really does look worth all the bother.


You don't stitch it, just cast on the next lot of stitches and pick the rest up from the last square, I'll show you when I see you!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Ouch!!


Definitely not a very frequent event.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy running back and forth to IL to watch DGS while DD is traveling internationally. I'm back up there early next month.
> 
> I have started joining things...think pickle ball will be next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like fun, good for you!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy running back and forth to IL to watch DGS while DD is traveling internationally. I'm back up there early next month.
> 
> I have started joining things...think pickle ball will be next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like us going back and forth from Arizona to Seattle to work on things up here. It's getting old! Great to see all my family and friends, but I'd like to get more settled into our home down there. Definitely want to get back down there before too much longer. Glad you're enjoying your new home and settling in. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You don't stitch it, just cast on the next lot of stitches and pick the rest up from the last square, I'll show you when I see you!! Xxxx


That sounds easy enough. Do you have a pattern for it? xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like us going back and forth from Arizona to Seattle to work on things up here. It's getting old! Great to see all my family and friends, but I'd like to get more settled into our home down there. Definitely want to get back down there before too much longer. Glad you're enjoying your new home and settling in. xxxooo


I'm not feeling settled in quite yet.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not feeling settled in quite yet.


I can completely relate to that! We'll get there. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished my fingerless mittens......


Nice, lovely colours


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds easy enough. Do you have a pattern for it? xxxooo


Can't work out how to copy and paste on this darned machine but if you go to Ravelry and search for Mitre Square Blanket, there are lots there but mine is most like the Lion Brand one. Of course, you can just do each whole square in a different colour. I used Magic Knots to hold mine together!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I can completely relate to that! We'll get there. :sm09: xxxooo


Isn't it strange that you both beat Jacky to your new homes yet she's the first to become 'settled'?! You'll both get there soon, I'm sure!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

This is mine
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/memory-blanket
Made from this pattern.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/memory-blanket
June's?
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=%20lion%20brand%20miter%20square%20blanket&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs&page=1


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Can't work out how to copy and paste on this darned machine but if you go to Ravelry and search for Mitre Square Blanket, there are lots there but mine is most like the Lion Brand one. Of course, you can just do each whole square in a different colour. I used Magic Knots to hold mine together!! xxxx


Great! I'll check it out. Thanks! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Isn't it strange that you both beat Jacky to your new homes yet she's the first to become 'settled'?! You'll both get there soon, I'm sure!! xxxx


It is! And, yes, we will. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> This is mine
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/memory-blanket
> Made from this pattern.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/memory-blanket
> June's?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=%20lion%20brand%20miter%20square%20blanket&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs&page=1


Thanks, jinx! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> It is! And, yes, we will. :sm24: xxxooo


I agree.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree.


Not strange really, once The Barn was sold we had nowhere else to go and nothing else to sell so could move and find somewhere straight away and move in and settle. Still got lots of boxes around though. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not strange really, once The Barn was sold we had nowhere else to go and nothing else to sell so could move and find somewhere straight away and move in and settle. Still got lots of boxes around though. xx


Yes, and at least you can stay in one place and take your time getting settled. But, I do know, too, from personal and current experience that it isn't fun living in a construction zone. We're all getting there and thank heavens the sales of our former homes are behind us so we can at least move forward now. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I'm all caught up, not much to share. Hope y'all are having a great day. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, and at least you can stay in one place and take your time getting settled. But, I do know, too, from personal and current experience that it isn't fun living in a construction zone. We're all getting there and thank heavens the sales of our former homes are behind us so we can at least move forward now. :sm24: xxxooo


Oh are they both sold now? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh are they both sold now? xx


No, not yet, unfortunately. I meant yours, Jeanette's and my homes that we lived in. I don't think of this place as my home. :sm17: And it's still a ways from being ready to put on the market. :sm19: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, and at least you can stay in one place and take your time getting settled. But, I do know, too, from personal and current experience that it isn't fun living in a construction zone. We're all getting there and thank heavens the sales of our former homes are behind us so we can at least move forward now. :sm24: xxxooo


Moving forward with a few trips back and forth.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> No, not yet, unfortunately. I meant yours, Jeanette's and my homes that we lived in. I don't think of this place as my home. :sm17: And it's still a ways from being ready to put on the market. :sm19: xxxooo


Oh that's a shame but now I see what you mean. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This is mine
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/memory-blanket
> Made from this pattern.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/memory-blanket
> June's?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=%20lion%20brand%20miter%20square%20blanket&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs&page=1


Thanks jinx, yes, that is the one, although I sort of did my own thing with it! I'm pretty sure that it was Susan that gave me the original pattern!! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Moving forward with a few trips back and forth.


That's it! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh that's a shame but now I see what you mean. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Weeelll I guess I have no excuse for not finishing this Brioche baby blanket now as I have finished all of my current projects!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Weeelll I guess I have no excuse for not finishing this Brioche baby blanket now as I have finished all of my current projects!


No, no excuses and good for you in getting caught up. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I thought it was about time I got myself together, and catchup with everything going on, in the rest of the world. Some of it is very interesting, but not really cricket! ... But that is Politics!

What I am really Interested in, is what you lot have been upto, but when I opened up my internet app to catchup, my page for Connections had been closed, so now I need to find where I was up to. I hope everyone is well, and appointments are beginning to show, when they are needed, but probably not. Anyway, onto catching up! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Quick Hi! Hope you all are having a good day. I did a lot today and am tired. I'm glad I brought some cups and such from mom's. I washed them and found her ceramic little duck which has a hollow inside. She used the open beak to hold keys, bread twist ties, miscellaneous screws and buttons, AND 4 of her special string bean seeds. I thought they were all lost. I want those seeds so badly. They are from her home town and have a thick bean inside the pod. Really good. If they grow next year I'll save them for more seeds. My hydrangea bush was cut to the base. I only wanted him to remove the flower balls that were bent in front of the gate. I hope it regrows next year. Going to tend the cats now. Wishing you all a good night.

i almost forgot I was going to ask you this. I'm trying to find a pattern for a knit sweater for a 6 year old girl who is quite sophisticated. I can't do cute teddys or such on it. Also as I search on the iPad mostly baby sweaters come up not for a six year old. I'll need to do bigger because it will not be finished for another year. Do you know how to search for that age group? Or where they might have stylish sweater patterns for a girl that young.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Quick Hi! Hope you all are having a good day. I did a lot today and am tired. I'm glad I brought some cups and such from mom's. I washed them and found her ceramic little duck which has a hollow inside. She used the open beak to hold keys, bread twist ties, miscellaneous screws and buttons, AND 4 of her special string bean seeds. I thought they were all lost. I want those seeds so badly. They are from her home town and have a thick bean inside the pod. Really good. If they grow next year I'll save them for more seeds. My hydrangea bush was cut to the base. I only wanted him to remove the flower balls that were bent in front of the gate. I hope it regrows next year. Going to tend the cats now. Wishing you all a good night.
> 
> i almost forgot I was going to ask you this. I'm trying to find a pattern for a knit sweater for a 6 year old girl who is quite sophisticated. I can't do cute teddys or such on it. Also as I search on the iPad mostly baby sweaters come up not for a six year old. I'll need to do bigger because it will not be finished for another year. Do you know how to search for that age group? Or where they might have stylish sweater patterns for a girl that young.


Did you search ravelry?
There's another site on FB I'll try to find the name for you.

Yarnspirations.com
Loveknits.com
Plus you can search patterns from yarns like lion brand, redheart..... etc.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I thought it was about time I got myself together, and catchup with everything going on, in the rest of the world. Some of it is very interesting, but not really cricket! ... But that is Politics!
> 
> What I am really Interested in, is what you lot have been upto, but when I opened up my internet app to catchup, my page for Connections had been closed, so now I need to find where I was up to. I hope everyone is well, and appointments are beginning to show, when they are needed, but probably not. Anyway, onto catching up! ???????? xoxoxo


Welcome back MJ ❣ I was starting to miss you and getting worried.


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> Did you search ravelry?
> There's another site on FB I'll try to find the name for you.
> 
> Yarnspirations.com
> Loveknits.com
> Plus you can search patterns from yarns like lion brand, redheart..... etc.


Allfreeknitting.com


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but, atm dry Norfolk. A couple more days and I should have a fully functional kitchen (apart from the missing doors), well after I've cleaned through and unpacked all the boxes. Although eating out saves on cooking I must admit I am now missing some home-cooked meals if I can remember how to cook. :sm23: Shall try and get my hair cut today, so far to go for it (3 houses away) or at least get an appointment. Apart from that nothing else planned except to decide where to have dinner today. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Did you search ravelry?
> There's another site on FB I'll try to find the name for you.
> 
> Yarnspirations.com
> Loveknits.com
> Plus you can search patterns from yarns like lion brand, redheart..... etc.


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&weight=sport%7Cdk%7Cworsted&fibertype=acrylic%7Ccotton%7Cmerino&availability=free&photo=yes&fit=child&query=Sweater&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs

Here are a lot of choices.

I like the Lulu and Vera.


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Mr.E ,???? my youngest baby is now 23 ????????❣????????????


----------



## linkan

For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


Lovely photo x


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


Adorable.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds and rain are coming. Had a good session with Creative Chaos yesterday, we spent the time doing buttonhole stitch and trying lots of different ways of doing it and using all different types of thread. Nest time we are going to do the same with other stitches.

This morning I am meeting up with a couple of friends at a local garden centre. Not sure what I'll be doing this afternoon but Mr P has said he will give me a drawing lesson some time.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


She looks fascinated by his beard. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Welcome back MJ ❣ I was starting to miss you and getting worried.


Sorry about the worry, I can now only read for short times, as my Right eye begins to ache, if I read too long now. I need to see the 0pthalmologist (eye) Specialist, to see if the lens is ready to be replaced yet. So I might be missing for a day, or two, at a time, but I am still around!

I am going to watch " The Masked Singer" now. I might be on later tonight, or back tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but, atm dry Norfolk. A couple more days and I should have a fully functional kitchen (apart from the missing doors), well after I've cleaned through and unpacked all the boxes. Although eating out saves on cooking I must admit I am now missing some home-cooked meals if I can remember how to cook. :sm23: Shall try and get my hair cut today, so far to go for it (3 houses away) or at least get an appointment. Apart from that nothing else planned except to decide where to have dinner today. You all have a good day. xx


Jacki, if you want too long for your haircut, you won't know what to do with your long, and unruly hair; and now one will recognise you! ????????????????‍⚕???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EDT and 15’c (59’f) going up to 33’c (90’f) with thunderstorms.
I’m on my iPad because windows updates have messed up my laptop. I either get the display right with an unusable mouse, or a working mouse with a wonky display. I need that laptop to set up the new thread.
Have a mentioned that I hate windows updates.
I’ll try setting up the new thread tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds and rain are coming. Had a good session with Creative Chaos yesterday, we spent the time doing buttonhole stitch and trying lots of different ways of doing it and using all different types of thread. Nest time we are going to do the same with other stitches.
> 
> This morning I am meeting up with a couple of friends at a local garden centre. Not sure what I'll be doing this afternoon but Mr P has said he will give me a drawing lesson some time.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Love your garden centres. I wish the ones over here were like yours.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


Not on facebook (the MaryAnn Veldhuis who is on Facebook, is not related and is one of the creators of Viagra!)
What a lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Mr.E ,???? my youngest baby is now 23 ????????❣????????????


Happy birthday Mr E.
Too bad they couldn't get older while we hold the same age :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but, atm dry Norfolk. A couple more days and I should have a fully functional kitchen (apart from the missing doors), well after I've cleaned through and unpacked all the boxes. Although eating out saves on cooking I must admit I am now missing some home-cooked meals if I can remember how to cook. :sm23: Shall try and get my hair cut today, so far to go for it (3 houses away) or at least get an appointment. Apart from that nothing else planned except to decide where to have dinner today. You all have a good day. xx


Isn't it nice to have services close by?


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Mr.E ,???? my youngest baby is now 23 ????????❣????????????


A very happy birthday to lovely Mr E, can't believe it was 5 years ago that we shared his 18th! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


What a wonderful picture, one to treasure!


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Quick Hi! Hope you all are having a good day. I did a lot today and am tired. I'm glad I brought some cups and such from mom's. I washed them and found her ceramic little duck which has a hollow inside. She used the open beak to hold keys, bread twist ties, miscellaneous screws and buttons, AND 4 of her special string bean seeds. I thought they were all lost. I want those seeds so badly. They are from her home town and have a thick bean inside the pod. Really good. If they grow next year I'll save them for more seeds. My hydrangea bush was cut to the base. I only wanted him to remove the flower balls that were bent in front of the gate. I hope it regrows next year. Going to tend the cats now. Wishing you all a good night.
> 
> i almost forgot I was going to ask you this. I'm trying to find a pattern for a knit sweater for a 6 year old girl who is quite sophisticated. I can't do cute teddys or such on it. Also as I search on the iPad mostly baby sweaters come up not for a six year old. I'll need to do bigger because it will not be finished for another year. Do you know how to search for that age group? Or where they might have stylish sweater patterns for a girl that young.


Don't worry the hydrangea will come back. It won't flower next year, you'll have to wait another year for that. Mum has cut down her hydrangea a few times.
I'm glad you found the "treasure" duck.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Weeelll I guess I have no excuse for not finishing this Brioche baby blanket now as I have finished all of my current projects!


Ooo I want to see that.
I've been asked to teach another brioche class at the LYS.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> No, not yet, unfortunately. I meant yours, Jeanette's and my homes that we lived in. I don't think of this place as my home. :sm17: And it's still a ways from being ready to put on the market. :sm19: xxxooo


Hopefully you will be back in Arizona before all the passes fill with snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Can't work out how to copy and paste on this darned machine but if you go to Ravelry and search for Mitre Square Blanket, there are lots there but mine is most like the Lion Brand one. Of course, you can just do each whole square in a different colour. I used Magic Knots to hold mine together!! xxxx


I like yours. If only I could gather my balls together.
There is a class at the LYS to make a mitre vest.


----------



## nitz8catz

OK, now KP is acting up for me. I'm going to sign off for now.
Have a good day everyone. I'll be melting in the one day return of summer.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EDT and 15'c (59'f) going up to 33'c (90'f) with thunderstorms.
> I'm on my iPad because windows updates have messed up my laptop. I either get the display right with an unusable mouse, or a working mouse with a wonky display. I need that laptop to set up the new thread.
> Have a mentioned that I hate windows updates.
> I'll try setting up the new thread tonight.


I can empathise!! Having woken up at 4am and found myself fretting about all the shortcomings of my new laptop, I vowed to take it back, get a refund and go and buy a refurbished one from someone the tyre guy recommended to me yesterday. Ladies of the UK, please note that Curry's PC World will not allow the return of laptops once the box has been opened!! However, after a lot of wheedling and whimpering from me and some tough talk from DH, he does have his uses, they agreed to exchange it for a full sized laptop and have signed me up for a 'Showhow' session on Thursday! I'm now tapping this out on my phone!!


----------



## London Girl

Good late morning from a very wet and soggy London!! Having just got back from the laptop shop, I shall be doing a quick turn around and heading out again to the cinema to the The Goldfinch. Don't have much idea of the plot but will report back later!

Popped my blanket into the washing machine and sadly one of my magic knots didn't hold......... :sm14: It may be repairable but it is still damp so will try later!

Have a good day everyone, catch you later, Lotsa love! Xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Quick Hi! Hope you all are having a good day. I did a lot today and am tired. I'm glad I brought some cups and such from mom's. I washed them and found her ceramic little duck which has a hollow inside. She used the open beak to hold keys, bread twist ties, miscellaneous screws and buttons, AND 4 of her special string bean seeds. I thought they were all lost. I want those seeds so badly. They are from her home town and have a thick bean inside the pod. Really good. If they grow next year I'll save them for more seeds. My hydrangea bush was cut to the base. I only wanted him to remove the flower balls that were bent in front of the gate. I hope it regrows next year. Going to tend the cats now. Wishing you all a good night.
> 
> i almost forgot I was going to ask you this. I'm trying to find a pattern for a knit sweater for a 6 year old girl who is quite sophisticated. I can't do cute teddys or such on it. Also as I search on the iPad mostly baby sweaters come up not for a six year old. I'll need to do bigger because it will not be finished for another year. Do you know how to search for that age group? Or where they might have stylish sweater patterns for a girl that young.


Are you looking for a pullover or cardigan? Tin Can Knits have some nice ones of both.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Ooo I want to see that.
> I've been asked to teach another brioche class at the LYS.


It's just a simple two color I thought it was a good idea to try this to learn brioche......I was wrong but I am now moving along quite well with it, it is nice and squishy......I so wish I was close to you I would love to take a class and try to learn how to fix my mistakes without messing it all up......so needless to say it has mistakes.


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Mr. E! I hope you have a good one!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but, atm dry Norfolk. A couple more days and I should have a fully functional kitchen (apart from the missing doors), well after I've cleaned through and unpacked all the boxes. Although eating out saves on cooking I must admit I am now missing some home-cooked meals if I can remember how to cook. :sm23: Shall try and get my hair cut today, so far to go for it (3 houses away) or at least get an appointment. Apart from that nothing else planned except to decide where to have dinner today. You all have a good day. xx


I hope it all continues to go well and you can get back to your cooking soon. And, I hope you are able to get your hair cut or an appointment for a haircut. Have a good day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Mr.E ,???? my youngest baby is now 23 ????????❣????????????


A very Happy Birthday to Mr. E from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


What a precious photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds and rain are coming. Had a good session with Creative Chaos yesterday, we spent the time doing buttonhole stitch and trying lots of different ways of doing it and using all different types of thread. Nest time we are going to do the same with other stitches.
> 
> This morning I am meeting up with a couple of friends at a local garden centre. Not sure what I'll be doing this afternoon but Mr P has said he will give me a drawing lesson some time.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Sounds like a fun time yesterday and a good day planned today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully you will be back in Arizona before all the passes fill with snow.


Thank you! I sure hope so! xxxppp


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I can empathise!! Having woken up at 4am and found myself fretting about all the shortcomings of my new laptop, I vowed to take it back, get a refund and go and buy a refurbished one from someone the tyre guy recommended to me yesterday. Ladies of the UK, please note that Curry's PC World will not allow the return of laptops once the box has been opened!! However, after a lot of wheedling and whimpering from me and some tough talk from DH, he does have his uses, they agreed to exchange it for a full sized laptop and have signed me up for a 'Showhow' session on Thursday! I'm now tapping this out on my phone!!


Well done on the laptop! Sorry about having to use your phone to do everything. Hopefully not for long! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I can empathise!! Having woken up at 4am and found myself fretting about all the shortcomings of my new laptop, I vowed to take it back, get a refund and go and buy a refurbished one from someone the tyre guy recommended to me yesterday. Ladies of the UK, please note that Curry's PC World will not allow the return of laptops once the box has been opened!! However, after a lot of wheedling and whimpering from me and some tough talk from DH, he does have his uses, they agreed to exchange it for a full sized laptop and have signed me up for a 'Showhow' session on Thursday! I'm now tapping this out on my phone!!


Glad you found a use for DH and you managed to exchange your computer, good idea to have a showhow session, if I was you I would write a list of all the things you really want to know so you get your essentials covered. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good late morning from a very wet and soggy London!! Having just got back from the laptop shop, I shall be doing a quick turn around and heading out again to the cinema to the The Goldfinch. Don't have much idea of the plot but will report back later!
> 
> Popped my blanket into the washing machine and sadly one of my magic knots didn't hold......... :sm14: It may be repairable but it is still damp so will try later!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later, Lotsa love! Xxxooo


Sorry about the magic knot coming undone! That shouldn't happen, but I know it can. Darn! Hope you can get it fixed without too much trouble. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it all continues to go well and you can get back to your cooking soon. And, I hope you are able to get your hair cut or an appointment for a haircut. Have a good day! xxxooo


Kitchen should be finished tomorrow, hopefully the missing doors are coming tomorrow and haircut in the afternoon so all go tomorrow. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> No privately owned, stand alone restaurant. If you want a look it's The Barn, Terrington St. John. xx


Thanks. It sounds great.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You'd think but I think it's all reproducing itself in thr cupboard!! Xxxx


I do sometimes think so, especially when I find something I don't remember.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I have only got the one on two legs but the paint is taking a long time to harden so they may well finish up in the glass cabinet as ornaments only!! Xxxx


that's what I would do.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Kitchen should be finished tomorrow, hopefully the missing doors are coming tomorrow and haircut in the afternoon so all go tomorrow. xx


Good news! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&weight=sport%7Cdk%7Cworsted&fibertype=acrylic%7Ccotton%7Cmerino&availability=free&photo=yes&fit=child&query=Sweater&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs
> 
> Here are a lot of choices.
> 
> I like the Lulu and Vera.


I dare not look past the first page! I have printed off the Waiting for Santa cardigan pattern. Thanks Rookie xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


Babies are fascinated by beards. Young children will watch DH avidly as his hair and beard are both nearly white so he looks like father Christmas.


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. Rookie gave you a great list of sweaters to chose from. If you say what weight of yarn you use and whether you want buttons or not the list can be shortened to help you find exactly the perfect pattern.



jollypolly said:


> Quick Hi! Hope you all are having a good day. I did a lot today and am tired. I'm glad I brought some cups and such from mom's. I washed them and found her ceramic little duck which has a hollow inside. She used the open beak to hold keys, bread twist ties, miscellaneous screws and buttons, AND 4 of her special string bean seeds. I thought they were all lost. I want those seeds so badly. They are from her home town and have a thick bean inside the pod. Really good. If they grow next year I'll save them for more seeds. My hydrangea bush was cut to the base. I only wanted him to remove the flower balls that were bent in front of the gate. I hope it regrows next year. Going to tend the cats now. Wishing you all a good night.
> 
> i almost forgot I was going to ask you this. I'm trying to find a pattern for a knit sweater for a 6 year old girl who is quite sophisticated. I can't do cute teddys or such on it. Also as I search on the iPad mostly baby sweaters come up not for a six year old. I'll need to do bigger because it will not be finished for another year. Do you know how to search for that age group? Or where they might have stylish sweater patterns for a girl that young.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I love reading how quickly and efficiently your home is becoming updated. Happy you will soon have everything just the way you want it.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but, atm dry Norfolk. A couple more days and I should have a fully functional kitchen (apart from the missing doors), well after I've cleaned through and unpacked all the boxes. Although eating out saves on cooking I must admit I am now missing some home-cooked meals if I can remember how to cook. :sm23: Shall try and get my hair cut today, so far to go for it (3 houses away) or at least get an appointment. Apart from that nothing else planned except to decide where to have dinner today. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Beautiful how they study each other. A picture worth a thousand words.


linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. I believe you enjoyed your time with friends at the garden center. I envy you being so active and on the go day after day.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds and rain are coming. Had a good session with Creative Chaos yesterday, we spent the time doing buttonhole stitch and trying lots of different ways of doing it and using all different types of thread. Nest time we are going to do the same with other stitches.
> 
> This morning I am meeting up with a couple of friends at a local garden centre. Not sure what I'll be doing this afternoon but Mr P has said he will give me a drawing lesson some time.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Happy birthday Mr E. It is my middle brother's today as well.


----------



## jinx

I dislike updates on any of my devices. I miss the days when I could postpone the updates. Now I cannot turn off the laptop unless I allow it to update before it shuts down. Seems they update and screw a few thing up and then update again to fix them and screw other things up and then update to fix........


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EDT and 15'c (59'f) going up to 33'c (90'f) with thunderstorms.
> I'm on my iPad because windows updates have messed up my laptop. I either get the display right with an unusable mouse, or a working mouse with a wonky display. I need that laptop to set up the new thread.
> Have a mentioned that I hate windows updates.
> I'll try setting up the new thread tonight.


----------



## jinx

I see I am not the only one that takes their problems to bed with them. I try writing them on a tablet and letting them until morning. Cannot say that works that great for me.
Glad you got satisfaction and hope the showhow session is a complete success. When I got a new laptop I just turned it on and used it. So I do not know what you need to set up before it works for you.



London Girl said:


> I can empathize!! Having woken up at 4am and found myself fretting about all the shortcomings of my new laptop, I vowed to take it back, get a refund and go and buy a refurbished one from someone the tyre guy recommended to me yesterday. Ladies of the UK, please note that Curry's PC World will not allow the return of laptops once the box has been opened!! However, after a lot of wheedling and whimpering from me and some tough talk from DH, he does have his uses, they agreed to exchange it for a full sized laptop and have signed me up for a 'Showhow' session on Thursday! I'm now tapping this out on my phone!!


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, good luck with the blanket. I do the magic knot and knit a few stitches before the knot with one strand and a few stitches after the knot with the other strand from the knot. 
Hope you are relaxed after watching a wonderful movie.



London Girl said:


> Good late morning from a very wet and soggy London!! Having just got back from the laptop shop, I shall be doing a quick turn around and heading out again to the cinema to the The Goldfinch. Don't have much idea of the plot but will report back later!
> 
> Popped my blanket into the washing machine and sadly one of my magic knots didn't hold......... :sm14: It may be repairable but it is still damp so will try later!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later, Lotsa love! Xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. When I woke up this morning I was stiff and sore. Lately I have not that terrible morning stiffness. I was very sad.???? When I got to my knitting/craft chair I remembered I had moved all the furniture around in this room. Good reason to feel stiff and sore. Then I was happy.???? 
I ordered some yarn with my grocery order. Plan to make another https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-round-capelet I have one I use all the time. Easy on and off and no tails to deal with and it stays put. I was searching for a different pattern that was similar. Anyone know of a pattern? I am planning on changing this pattern so I do not have two ponchos exactly the same. 
Our order will be ready at 11a.m. I do believe I will be busy knitting and relaxing the rest of the day. Have I mentioned how much I love Walmarts free grocery pick up? I realize I save a lot of money as I do no impulse buying.???? Of course when I get the munchies there is nothing to munch except celery and carrots. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's rained most of the date and is quite cold. I've been to the over 60's and won.....$28 and.....box of apple tarts, and some strawberry rolls. Just nice to go in my holiday purse. The cash ,I mean, not the cakes. I'm going to pack tomorrow, have a pamper then I'll be ready to go. My batteries are charged, but might give my phone a bit more tomorrow.

I had txt son wants app from Stephen, he was on a train going to the hotel and was going to have a swim, then supper. He's never going to like going away. Only if his family is with him. 1 week to go for him. A couple of days do me????

I'll catch up now a bit. Tums still off. I keep telling it that I'm not excited but it's not listening. It soon will pass. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, yes, that is the one, although I sort of did my own thing with it! I'm pretty sure that it was Susan that gave me the original pattern!! Xx


Was it that baby blanket pattern, a photocopy? It looks so different I think you've done a great job.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Mr.E ,???? my youngest baby is now 23 ????????❣????????????


Happy birthday Ethan. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


Wonderful. It's so special. She's a very lucky little girl, to have such a loving family around her. She is truely loved. And gorgeous with it. Many more photos please.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you found a use for DH and you managed to exchange your computer, good idea to have a showhow session, if I was you I would write a list of all the things you really want to know so you get your essentials covered. xxxx


Yep, started the list already!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Kitchen should be finished tomorrow, hopefully the missing doors are coming tomorrow and haircut in the afternoon so all go tomorrow. xx


It's all coming together nicely and I promise not to say 'I told you so'!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I see I am not the only one that takes their problems to bed with them. I try writing them on a tablet and letting them until morning. Cannot say that works that great for me.
> Glad you got satisfaction and hope the showhow session is a complete success. When I got a new laptop I just turned it on and used it. So I do not know what you need to set up before it works for you.


That's the trouble, neither do I!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear, good luck with the blanket. I do the magic knot and knit a few stitches before the knot with one strand and a few stitches after the knot with the other strand from the knot.
> Hope you are relaxed after watching a wonderful movie.


It was very good indeed, two hours, twenty five minutes long so won't tell you the whole plot but it was about a boy who had a really tough life and a painting of a goldfinch! 8/10!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. When I woke up this morning I was stiff and sore. Lately I have not that terrible morning stiffness. I was very sad.???? When I got to my knitting/craft chair I remembered I had moved all the furniture around in this room. Good reason to feel stiff and sore. Then I was happy.????
> I ordered some yarn with my grocery order. Plan to make another https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-round-capelet I have one I use all the time. Easy on and off and no tails to deal with and it stays put. I was searching for a different pattern that was similar. Anyone know of a pattern? I am planning on changing this pattern so I do not have two ponchos exactly the same.
> Our order will be ready at 11a.m. I do believe I will be busy knitting and relaxing the rest of the day. Have I mentioned how much I love Walmarts free grocery pick up? I realize I save a lot of money as I do no impulse buying.???? Of course when I get the munchies there is nothing to munch except celery and carrots. ????


Healthy though!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Was it that baby blanket pattern, a photocopy? It looks so different I think you've done a great job.


That's the one!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's all coming together nicely and I promise not to say 'I told you so'!!! Xxxx


Bet you do one way or another. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Bet you do one way or another. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Now would I do that? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Ethan. Xx


And a happy birthday from me too


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Now would I do that? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Yep, probably. xxxx :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

I think she just did. ????


Barn-dweller said:


> Bet you do one way or another. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I had healthy thoughts earlier today. Then Mr. Wonderful ask if I would please order refills on his prescriptions. Okay easy peasy online.???? Oops after asking new nurse twice last month to fax his scripts she had not done it.???? Called the pharmacy great representative was knowledge and efficient.???? Oops, she said there was a $5.00 co pay and there is no co pay.???? Called insurance company and confirmed no co pay.???? Oops, she told me we owed $24.00. ????If she would speak and understand English the explanation to her would have gone quicker. She finally got it and we do not owe the money. ???? When that was accomplished Mr. Wonderful came home with the groceries. After doing the free pickup service for years got the first substitute that was unsatisfactory. ????He refused the substitute and I review them with a polite reply about their substitution. 
Now I am afraid to knit as I am sure that would not go well either. 


London Girl said:


> Healthy though!!


----------



## binkbrice

This picture is so adorable of Michael and my DH


----------



## jinx

That is fantastic. Looks like they are having a grand time.


binkbrice said:


> This picture is so adorable of Michael and my DH


----------



## RookieRetiree

So cute.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I had healthy thoughts earlier today. Then Mr. Wonderful ask if I would please order refills on his prescriptions. Okay easy peasy online.???? Oops after asking new nurse twice last month to fax his scripts she had not done it.???? Called the pharmacy great representative was knowledge and efficient.???? Oops, she said there was a $5.00 co pay and there is no co pay.???? Called insurance company and confirmed no co pay.???? Oops, she told me we owed $24.00. ????If she would speak and understand English the explanation to her would have gone quicker. She finally got it and we do not owe the money. ???? When that was accomplished Mr. Wonderful came home with the groceries. After doing the free pickup service for years got the first substitute that was unsatisfactory. ????He refused the substitute and I review them with a polite reply about their substitution.
> Now I am afraid to knit as I am sure that would not go well either.


Think of it as a case of hiccups, all will be OK after the episode. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> This picture is so adorable of Michael and my DH


Great photo. ????xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I trust you. I took your word for it and cast on for my project. ????


Barn-dweller said:


> Think of it as a case of hiccups, all will be OK after the episode. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I trust you. I took your word for it and cast on for my project. ????


You go for it. xx


----------



## jinx

It is going good. I only dropped one stitch and split the yarn on another stitch. I have already knit two rounds.????


Barn-dweller said:


> You go for it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is going good. I only dropped one stitch and split the yarn on another stitch. I have already knit two rounds.????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> This picture is so adorable of Michael and my DH


They're having fun xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to lovely Mr E, can't believe it was 5 years ago that we shared his 18th! Xxxxxxxxx


Thanks everyone ????

I know June ❣ now he's in an apartment with Amber (we like her) lol.
He paid his pet fee with his birthday money and took Raven AND Cletus. So now it's just little Rocky here. Which is nice even though I love them.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone ????
> 
> I know June ❣ now he's in an apartment with Amber (we like her) lol.
> He paid his pet fee with his birthday money and took Raven AND Cletus. So now it's just little Rocky here. Which is nice even though I love them.


I thought Cletus was Ricks?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-1.html#14313302
and continue the conversation.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone ????
> 
> I know June ❣ now he's in an apartment with Amber (we like her) lol.
> He paid his pet fee with his birthday money and took Raven AND Cletus. So now it's just little Rocky here. Which is nice even though I love them.


Three dogs are great but one is probably better! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-1.html#14313302
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Quick Hi! Hope you all are having a good day. I did a lot today and am tired. I'm glad I brought some cups and such from mom's. I washed them and found her ceramic little duck which has a hollow inside. She used the open beak to hold keys, bread twist ties, miscellaneous screws and buttons, AND 4 of her special string bean seeds. I thought they were all lost. I want those seeds so badly. They are from her home town and have a thick bean inside the pod. Really good. If they grow next year I'll save them for more seeds. My hydrangea bush was cut to the base. I only wanted him to remove the flower balls that were bent in front of the gate. I hope it regrows next year. Going to tend the cats now. Wishing you all a good night.
> 
> i almost forgot I was going to ask you this. I'm trying to find a pattern for a knit sweater for a 6 year old girl who is quite sophisticated. I can't do cute teddys or such on it. Also as I search on the iPad mostly baby sweaters come up not for a six year old. I'll need to do bigger because it will not be finished for another year. Do you know how to search for that age group? Or where they might have stylish sweater patterns for a girl that young.


Hi Polly, If you are still looking for a cardigan/Jacket for a 6 year old, I downloaded a Pattern called "Atlantis Cardigan", but not sure where I downloaded it from, but it has the Website of "willowyarns.com". It might be on Ravelry, but I am not sure, so either do a search using the name of the Pattern, either on Ravelry, or on the "Willow Yarns" site. It is a top down Pattern, in Stripes, but you don't have to do stripes; if you have a knitting Stitch Encyclopaedia, or look online, for a knitting stitch pattern that you like, and use that instead of the stripes! I hope you find this helpful, and the pattern is useful. If you haven't tried Top Down patterns previously, they are quite easy to do, and there are no seams to sew! Just ensure that you have the childs' measurements, and possibly make it a size larger, to allow for any growth spurts she may have, during the making of the cardigan.

I would share the pattern with you, but I haven't worked out how to do that yet, so I will see if I can get it on my Ravelry page, and perhaps I can share it from there! I shall see what I can sort out! ????????
I have faith in you, and I am sure you can make this cardigan, to suit the child!

https://www.willowyarns.com/product/atlantis+cardigan+free+download.do?from=Search&cx=0 Try this link - I just tried it, and it worked on my tablet, so I hope it works for you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????


What an absolutely beautiful photo, one more very special photo, to be cherished now, and for her to cherish later, in her life! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> This picture is so adorable of Michael and my DH


The energy and the love shines out of that photo.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> The energy and the love shines out of that photo.


Go to the new link from Mav x


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> It's a boppy pillow. She's old enough she rolls and wiggles and can push things away and stuff, but it's horse shoe shaped.


Sounds safe. So many new products.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I have only found a few realtors who don't work for commission, (and those ones were working for big companies selling condos), so if he/she wants to make money, he/she will help make this easy for you. Also, they make their money by talking to people, so talk to the realtor and tell him/her what you are up against, and clearly tell them what you want. If they don't have the time to talk to you, find another realtor.
> The only way things become easier, is by doing them. I have avoided a number of things, until I actually got the courage to do them, and then found out they weren't as made as I had imagined them to be.
> Fingers crossed here.


My confidence is weak and you are right that doing this may turn out good. I'm meeting the 3 men who may help me for a reasonable amount. The other guy who is expensive called tonight and tried to scare me into doing the work figuring he'd get the job. Starting to dislike him. I also got a call that a nice woman I worked with committed suicide. I'm feeling sooo bad for her and her kids. Then I called my friend who is having surgery tomorrow and she was in a down mood which didn't help me. I also spoke with the guy doing the job about if he got something to take the sofas away and he gave me a lecture. Son keeps putting me down. I'm just going to start over tomorrow which should be better because it's a friend's birthday and our group is taking her out to dinner. Even if I'm shaky, I'm going and pretending I'm fine. I found a pattern for a girl's sweater and making it will save my sanity I hope..thanks for the encouragement. After I care for the cats I'll come on here and try to keep up with you all. Last night I fell asleep and good thing I woke at 2 am to do cat chores. Please keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> All the small schools around here have been closed to build bigger and bigger schools. When there are that many kids in a school, there is no way that teachers can keep track of what the students are doing. And kids are stuck on buses being driven further and further away to the location of the bigger schools.


That's how it is here. They use to be able to walk home for an hour lunch. Now they are bussed as yours are and parents have to work so home lunch isn't possible.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> It seems to be more a "Fluffy" issue. She is getting very short tempered with her son, and taking it out on the daughters when they get too close. Now Fluffy isn't the brightest kitty in the world, and doesn't seem to understand that mama doesn't want his attention, so he tries harder, which makes her react more to him.
> Spending a night away from him seems to have calmed her down a bit.


They do make their feelings known. I'm glad she calmed a bit.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos of mad light shades as requested. xxxx :sm23:


I like them. Unique.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos of mad light shades as requested. xxxx :sm23:


I like them. Unique.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> What she said.....
> 
> I think I may be losing something. I know tonight is a different routine than I've had for a couple of years, but I'm sat up in bed, messaging all of you, and I've forgotten to get out of my clothes and put my pjs on????Could this be the start of it?


Your clothes must have been comfortable. You seem very with it.. you just got distracted. 
Here's what I did yesterday. I went to Walmart in a hurry. I got a store scooter which I use because of my knees and heart problem. One was left and charged up I figured because I could see the plug and cord. So I unplugged it and was ready to get in when the 6 foot inflated ghost next to the scooter fell over to the floor like a tree. Seems I'd unplugged the inflated ghost and the scooter wasn't plugged at all. The store guy who was at the door came and re plugged it. He didn't think it was funny but I laughed out loud and I haven't laughed out loud in years.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> ???????????????? Oh my gosh . Thank you so much. I know it's not funny but I got a good laugh at the will thing.
> Our dog is still in the puppy phase so he has an excuse for chewing the furniture. He tore off the bottom piece of the couch, one arm of my wing chair, and the cushion of another chair.
> Then he chewed the corner of a wood side table. I don't know when or why he did these things I try to keep him in sight. It's a mystery. He'll grow out of it though.... If he doesn't I'm gonna paint everything I own with hot sauce!!!


And leave him out of your will.????


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Not the best of days is perhaps an understatement, still to be positive things can only get better. xx


Wishing that's so.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps you call them sun-rooms, they are a bit more substantial than a greenhouse, with a brick surround at the bottom and double glazed. xx


I'd love something like that.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I'd love something like that.


We've moved to another thread y'all. I'll try to go back and find the link Mav left us ????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
> We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-1.html#14313302
> and continue the conversation.


Here ya go.. follow this link ????


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I'd love something like that.


Hi Polly, we are here now https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-8.html#14317417


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'd love something like that.


So would I.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-10.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My confidence is weak and you are right that doing this may turn out good. I'm meeting the 3 men who may help me for a reasonable amount. The other guy who is expensive called tonight and tried to scare me into doing the work figuring he'd get the job. Starting to dislike him. I also got a call that a nice woman I worked with committed suicide. I'm feeling sooo bad for her and her kids. Then I called my friend who is having surgery tomorrow and she was in a down mood which didn't help me. I also spoke with the guy doing the job about if he got something to take the sofas away and he gave me a lecture. Son keeps putting me down. I'm just going to start over tomorrow which should be better because it's a friend's birthday and our group is taking her out to dinner. Even if I'm shaky, I'm going and pretending I'm fine. I found a pattern for a girl's sweater and making it will save my sanity I hope..thanks for the encouragement. After I care for the cats I'll come on here and try to keep up with you all. Last night I fell asleep and good thing I woke at 2 am to do cat chores. Please keep your fingers crossed.


I hope today is better for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-10.html
and continue the conversation.


----------

